# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ODBROJAVANJE 1/2013

## BigBlue

Drage forumašice,
evo nam i nove liste, prve u 2013. godini.

Vjerujem da nam lista trudnica za prosinac 2012. nije kompletirana i s veseljem očekujem dobre vijesti i visoke ß!

Svima koji čekate na postupke ili ste krenuli s njima želim pozitivne ishode, bezbrižne trudnoće i zdrave bebice.
Čekalicama koječega puno strpljenja i dobrih vijesti za dalje.
Posebne želje su za naše cure i dečke s azoo teme, koji su se u prošloj 2012. suočili s bolnim nalazima i velikim razočarenjima, da skupite hrabrost za dalje, čak i za neka druga rješenja i opcije.
Našim suborkama i suborcima koji ne znaju kako dalje želim da im ova 2013. donese dobru odluku i unutarnji mir.

Svima od srca hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro skačemo, veselimo se, nazdravljamo našim uspjesima  :Heart: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, Vg, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (15) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI) - GEMINI
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xFET)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – GEMINI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

PROSINAC (6) 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
3.1. pilek, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
4.1. TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće)
5.1. Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
 ON-GO  1. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Anemona (VV)
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
 elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
hannah8 (PFC Prag)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
 ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF) 
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
valiana (PFC, Prag)
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI);
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kyra jako mi je žao, šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 

Nek nam svima ova godina bude puna uspješnih punkcija, transfera, pozitivnih beta i na kraju naravno malih mirišljavih smotuljaka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BB bravo za listu i hvala  :Smile: 

Curke imam pitanje, da li je netko možda nabavljao ili zna da li se u Srbiji prodaju gonali i da li su možda jeftiniji (idemo u BG za 10-ak dana pa da potražim..)?

----------


## BHany

Izvolite novu temu u novoj godini s novom listu (hvala BB)!

*Sretno svima!!!*

----------


## sanda1977

BB za listu....
kyra još te i tu grlim... :Love: 
ja idem danas na UZV......nadam se da će se biti ok...

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
svima koji se spremaju u postupak u sijecnju (a ima vas puno) saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesni ishod!
*bb* thnx na listi!

----------


## žužy

BB,lijepo si ti to sročila :Smile: 
Čekamo Sandine vijesti..

----------


## sos15

BB,  :Love: 

Hvala što nas se uvijek sjetiš!

----------


## sanda1977

Poslije 3 idem na uzv,hvala vam na vibrama...uzasno me strah...sada bi trebali vidjeti srceko....
Svima ostalima zelim sve najbolje... :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

BB hvala za listu :Smile: 
curke/dečki sretno svima!

----------


## Mary123

*BB* hvala za listu!  :Very Happy: 
Svima želim sve naj-naj za bezbolne punkcije, za dobre jajne stanice, za uspješne transfere, za velike bete, za školske trudnoće ma za sve šta vam treba....Ljubim vas sve!  :Kiss: 
*Sanda1977* čekamo srčeko!?
Ja sa velikim uzbuđenjem čekam sredinu mjeseca...Lijekovi me čekaju u hladnjaku.. :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Sretno svima u.ovoj novoj godini
Kyra znam kalo ti je i da nema rijeci koje te mogu sad utjesiti
Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko

----------


## željkica

Pikalica od sutra!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

evo kuca nam  :Heart:  junačko i veliki smo 10 mm  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

sanda super :Very Happy: 
Kyra žao mi je :Love:

----------


## žužy

> evo kuca nam  junačko i veliki smo 10 mm


 :Klap:

----------


## željkica

> evo kuca nam  Junačko i veliki smo 10 mm :-d



 :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

bravo Željki!

----------


## snupi

htjela sam napisati  bravo  Sanda!

----------


## Bubamara 87

Jupiiiii sanda!!!!bravo

----------


## sanda1977

Hvala vam cure! Pita moj muz jel se vide brkovi,heheXD

----------


## Argente

> Pita moj muz jel se vide brkovi,heheXD


 :lool: 
Bravo, sanda!

----------


## mostarka86

Sanda  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Sanda sad se opusti i uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

sanda ma bravo!!!!
sas se malo opusti, znam da briga nikad ne nestane, al malko je lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

sanda  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Klap:  nek pikanje završi s plusićem na testu!
*sanda1977* :Very Happy:  bravo za bebicu!

----------


## libicaa

Evo i mene malo k vama... Nisam puno pisala jel čekam postupak u 03/13, ali sad se i to približilo  :Smile: 
Bila jutros u Petrovoj i naručili me 05.02. na pregled i onda ću valjda dobiti protokol.. Kako to sad ide? 

Želim svima sve najbolje u 2013. nek nam bude najsretnija  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Čestitam Sanda na srculencu, to je prekrasno!

----------


## Mary123

> Evo i mene malo k vama... Nisam puno pisala jel čekam postupak u 03/13, ali sad se i to približilo 
> Bila jutros u Petrovoj i naručili me 05.02. na pregled i onda ću valjda dobiti protokol.. Kako to sad ide? 
> 
> Želim svima sve najbolje u 2013. nek nam bude najsretnija


Vjerujem da ćeš 5.2 dobiti lijekove i protokol...bez brige budi...smireno čekaj 5.2.

----------


## sanda1977

> Čestitam Sanda na srculencu, to je prekrasno!


 :Love:

----------


## libicaa

> Vjerujem da ćeš 5.2 dobiti lijekove i protokol...bez brige budi...smireno čekaj 5.2.


Hvala  :Smile:  već sam malo nestrpljiva

Sanda čestitam na srčeku  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

Sandra, super za srčeko  :Heart: , nadam se da ćeš se sad malo uspjeti smiriti.................

Amyx je sinoć rodila dečka i curicu  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:    ....... s pojedinostima vjerujem da će se već i sama javiti kad stigne.

----------


## Moe

> Sandra, super za srčeko


čestitke i od mene, svako dobro do kraja trudnoće!




> Amyx je sinoć rodila dečka i curicu     ....... s pojedinostima vjerujem da će se već i sama javiti kad stigne.


Ajme, baš sam jučer o njoj razmišljala  :Smile: 
Amyx čestitam!  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

*Amyx*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo za mamu, čestitke roditeljima! Nek dječica sretno rastu i vesele mamu i tatu svakog dana  :Heart:

----------


## innu

> Sandra, super za srčeko , nadam se da ćeš se sad malo uspjeti smiriti.................
> 
> Amyx je sinoć rodila dečka i curicu     ....... s pojedinostima vjerujem da će se već i sama javiti kad stigne.


Čestitke dragoj *amyx*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Sanda*, bravo za srčeko!
*Kyra,* grlim!

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* cestitam na srculencu!
*amyx* prekrasno!  :Smile:  cestitam!

----------


## ljubilica

koliko vidim da sam na popisu za siječanj za 1.IVF, ja sam za veljaču, u siječnju idem po lijekove

----------


## Mali Mimi

čestitke našoj amyx :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

par jumpera za našu amyx i njezinu dječicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitamo!!!

sanda, bravo za herček!

Kyra, i ovdje ti šaljem grlac... drži se...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sanda čestitam na srčeku i želim ti mirnu trudnoću, sad se opusti i uživaj  :Smile: 

Amyx čestitam na dječici, dobro nam došli  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam Amyx neka je sve ok...i neka uživa u slatkim brigama!
a vama ostalima se zahvaljujem što se radujete samnom.,...

----------


## Sonja29

amyx draga čestitke tebi i TM-u a našim čudesnim bebama dobrodošlica i da nam budu živi i zdravi!!!

----------


## sirena28

Prijavljujem 2XAIH. Prva folikulometrija u utorak..

Curke svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ova nova 2013 bude plodna  :Bouncing:

----------


## snupi

amyx prekrasno! cestitam!

----------


## sanda1977

> Prijavljujem 2XAIH. Prva folikulometrija u utorak..
> 
> Curke svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ova nova 2013 bude plodna


 :Very Happy:  sretno

----------


## strategija

Amyx čestitam od  :Heart:  tebi i tm na dvije srečice! Uživajte sada  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Čestitke dragoj *amyx* 
> *Sanda*, bravo za srčeko!
> *Kyra,* grlim!


potpisujem

----------


## milasova8

Amyx cestitam na prekrasnoj djecici!!

Sanda,cestitam na srceku :Smile:  neka bude mirna trudnoca

----------


## snupi

Milasova nadam se da je sa tobom sve ok u bolnici si li doma?

----------


## željkica

Amyx  :Klap: !!!!!!
Kyra  :Love:  odtuguj pa  skupi snage za nove pobjede!

Cure jeste vi pile folnu prije i za vrijeme postupka?

----------


## medonija

amyx čestitke za bebolince!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Željkica, ja nisam pila ništa ni prije ni za vrijeme, kad je potvrđena trudnoća i na uzv vidjeli da su duplići dr A mi je preporučio pregnazon i od onda ih pijem... naravno i neizbježne utriće :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hope31

Amyx čestitke tebi i TM i dobrodošli curka i dečko na ovaj svijet

----------


## Ginger

amyx cestitke i ovdje!!!!!!

zeljkice, ja sam uvijek pila folnu kiselinu prije i za vrijeme postupka

----------


## željkica

ja sam je danas kupila pa ću je krenut pit.

----------


## ruža82

Amyx čestitke od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !
Evo i mene k vama. 
23,01. idem po lijekove i krećemo u postupak.
Do sada sam vas čitala i mislim da je vrijeme da vam se pridružim !

----------


## Šiškica

amyx čestitam na bebačima.. sva sam se otopila kad sam vidjela da su stigli , napokon  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mostarka86

amyx, čestitam od srca

----------


## vatra86

wooooow....novo odbrojavanje... s lijepom listom..bravo BB!
cestitam mamici koja je rodila dvoje prekrasne djecice!!!
sanda...citam te vec dugo i radujem se tvojem UZV nalazu...  :Very Happy: 
cure koje krecu s postupcima posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh
a ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostalo pa se posluzite

----------


## 123beba

Mami 2, dobro došla i neka ti sve bude po planu!  Bezbolna punkcija, uspješan transfer i ogromna beta!  :Smile: 

Evo, obzirom da ja ne mogu spavati, poslužujem kavu, čaj, kakao, toplu čokoladu... Pa što se kome sviđa!  :Smile:  živjele! I ugodan vam vikend svima!!!

----------


## mare41

123 beba, fina je kava, hvala!
mami2, dobrodosla, u drustvu je sve lakse
zeljkica, folacin ide na recept, i dobro ginger kaze-treba i prije, i za vrijeme trudnoce piti folacin

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo, evo me na kvicu, nije da ne mogu spavat , al posao zove !
Hvala curke na dobrodošlici !
Folacin je folna pretpostavljam, nisam ni znala da to može na recept , ja kupila neku pa pijem.

----------


## željkica

Mami2,dobrodošla! nisam ni ja znala da folna ide na recept!

----------


## MAMI 2

Željkica  hvala !

----------


## Ginger

Juuuutrooooo!!!

Ima folacin koji ide na recept i taj je od 5 mg (mislim, velika doza u svakom slicaju)
A ima folacin od solgara koji sam si kupila u bio&bio, a doza je 400 mcg i ide bez recepta
Ima jos nekih folnih koje idu bez recepta
mare, ti si mislila na ovaj jaki, jel? 
tebi su ga dali na recept?  Meni moja ginicka rekla da mi dosta ova blaza doza,a to sam i inace pila

----------


## željkica

Ja sam kupila od twinlaba i tek sad vidim da piše za sportaše valjda je to isto????????

----------


## medonija

cure ja bi preporučila da napravite prije kompletnu krvnu sliku i posavjetujete se  sa svojim doktorom da li da uzimate i šta da uzimate... znam da sam ja rjeđi slučaj, ali meni je konkretno krv  toliko "jaka" i puna svega da je rekao ne uzimati ništa...kad je potvrđena blizanačka trudnoća, počela sam uzimati pregnazon, s time da sad moram opet ponoviti krvnu sliku i onda ćemo vidjeti šta dalje...
ali kažem ja sam možda iznimka obzirom da imam željeza više nego što je normalno za muškarca...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Amyx draga, čestitke od srca na bebicama  :Klap:

----------


## hrki

Amyx čestitam na prekrasnoj dječici  :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

I ja pijem taj folic za sportase...nista ti nece biti,samo ti moze pomoci. Ja kupila dolje u ljekarnoj na vv-u. Preporucila mi ljekarnica. A i moja ginek me pitala da li pijem folnu,pa sam rekla da pijew od dana transfera.

----------


## Snekica

Bb bravo za listicu i tvoj trud!
Amyx čestitke i ovdje na predivnom bebaču i bebačici! Nadam se da ste dobro i da brzo idete kući svojoj! Sretno!
Sanda čestitke na  :Heart:  
MAMI 2 nek ti ovaj postupak bude odmah i dobitni!

----------


## Mury

Ja cu potpisati nasu dragu Snekicu,i svima poslati ~~~~~~~~~ da vam se u 2013. ispune sve vase zelje!

----------


## Ginger

medonija, slazem se s tobom da se treba provjeriti s ljiecnikom prije uzimanja lijekova, al folnu kiselinu ne svrstavam u to
jako je bitna u tudnoci i preporuca se uzimati ju i prije planirane trudnoce, a osobito u prvom tromjesecju
ima tamo na Prije zaceca dobra tema o tome

i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~ za strategiju i njene mrvice

----------


## mare41

i folacin, koji se pije zbog bebe/a :Smile:  je vitamin B, i ginger, da ti odgovorim: folacin (=folna kiselina) je meni stalno u otpusnim pismima od 5 mg, i to ide na recept

----------


## snupi

i folacin je navodno najbolji i u njemu navodno ima najviše od svih preparata koje reklamiraju da u sebi sadrže  folnu, i ja sam ga pila. Kad smo već kod folne , da li tko zna gdje izvaditi folate i b12 a da se ne plača nego na uputnicu?

----------


## tetadoktor

ovo i mene zanima : :Smile: :





> i folacin je navodno najbolji i u njemu navodno ima najviše od svih preparata koje reklamiraju da u sebi sadrže  folnu, i ja sam ga pila. Kad smo već kod folne , da li tko zna gdje izvaditi folate i b12 a da se ne plača nego na uputnicu?

----------


## sanda1977

> medonija, slazem se s tobom da se treba provjeriti s ljiecnikom prije uzimanja lijekova, al folnu kiselinu ne svrstavam u to
> jako je bitna u tudnoci i preporuca se uzimati ju i prije planirane trudnoce, a osobito u prvom tromjesecju
> ima tamo na Prije zaceca dobra tema o tome
> 
> i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~ za strategiju i njene mrvice


potpisujem...

----------


## matahari

> i folacin je navodno najbolji i u njemu navodno ima najviše od svih preparata koje reklamiraju da u sebi sadrže  folnu, i ja sam ga pila. Kad smo već kod folne , da li tko zna gdje izvaditi folate i b12 a da se ne plača nego na uputnicu?


Ja sam B 12 vadila u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Ginger

> i folacin, koji se pije zbog bebe/a je vitamin B, i ginger, da ti odgovorim: folacin (=folna kiselina) je meni stalno u otpusnim pismima od 5 mg, i to ide na recept


da mare, na taj sam mislila dal pijes, on ima najvecu koncentraciju, al ide samo na recept (nekad davno je isao i bez, tamo 2007, 2008)
meni moja ginicka veli da mi ne treba tako velika doza (a nije da je teska na receptima) pa ja kupujem ove komercijalne koji obicno imaju 400-800 mcg, dok ovaj tvoj ima 5 mg
u prethodnim trudnocama sam pila folic plus, a sad sam nasla ovaj od solgara koji se isto zove folacin, al je 400 mcg
al koliko sam procitala, visak toga nije bed- izlucuje se kroz urin, dok manjak moze biti

----------


## tetadoktor

> Ja sam B 12 vadila u Vinogradskoj.


hvala matahari  :Bye:

----------


## matahari

> hvala matahari


 :Bye:

----------


## Mojca

B12 i folate sam vadila na Rebru, provjerite koliko se gdje čeka, jer zna se desiti da se čeka i po mjesec dana.

----------


## snupi

Hvala zovem rebro u ponedeljak. Znaci folati  i b12- rebro, anti TG, anti TPO, 170HP- vuk  vrhovac- tak da znate ako bude možda to još tko trebao vaditi!! :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

snupi, u Vinogradskoj se ne narucuje za vadjenje krvi

----------


## mare41

jutro svima, kuham kavu, caj cemo navecer
ginger, folacin bi trebali pisati mpo dr, a da primarni onda pisu recept, ne vjerujem da samo praski pacijenti piju folacin od 5? ne vjerujem primarnima ni kad je folna u pitanju
i ja cu ovdje poslat hug strategiji

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Evo i mene na kavicu !

----------


## 123beba

> snupi, u Vinogradskoj se ne narucuje za vadjenje krvi


Za neke krvne pretrage se i u Vinogradskoj naručuje... Ja tamo idem zbog štitnjače i svaki put se moram naručiti i za krv...

----------


## sos15

I u Sarajevu propisuju folacin od 5 mg, samo kod nas ne ide na recept. Pije se od početka stimulacije do 3. mjeseca trudnoće.

----------


## amazonka

Ja sam se za neke pretrage u Vinogradskoj naručila i to u njihovoj središnjoj centrali. Vadila sam hormone štitnjače, AMH ali i B12. Nalaze sam čekala dva do tri tjedna.

----------


## crvenkapica77

koliko ste  cekale  na  sl. ivf   poslije  polustimuliranog  ivf   ?? 
jel  dovoljno  4mj  ?'

----------


## Loly

Crvenkapice ja sam bila u 11. mj i planiram opet u 3. mj., a bila sam na polustimuliranom!
Pitala sam dr. jel mogu, reka je da može!

----------


## venddy

Ja sam isla u postupak svaki treci mjesec jer osim prva dva, sve ostale sam bila sa femarom jer mi je br dobivenih stanica bio isti. Ako sam imala fet onda svaka dva mjeseca.
Nije mi se dalo cekat dugo jer neke godine su ipak tu

----------


## željkica

Koja je razlika između gonala i purgona?

----------


## BigBlue

Počela nam se godina dobro zahuktavati i veselim se našim novim uspjesima.

Nas troje smo polako ušli u 27 tt i *došao je trenutak kad netko od vas mora definitivno preuzeti listu*. Naime, već dugo imam zabranu dugotrajnog sjedenja, ali u zadnje vrijeme sve teže i teže balansiram s laptopom i trbuhom.

Nadam se da ima kandidata, a sve se možemo dogovoriti ili ovdje ili na pp. Javite se!

Zasad otvaram nedeljnu krčmu i točim nam jednu tradicionalnu, večernju forumsku rakiju, pa se poslužite  :pivo:

----------


## sanda1977

:pivo: 


> Počela nam se godina dobro zahuktavati i veselim se našim novim uspjesima.
> 
> Nas troje smo polako ušli u 27 tt i *došao je trenutak kad netko od vas mora definitivno preuzeti listu*. Naime, već dugo imam zabranu dugotrajnog sjedenja, ali u zadnje vrijeme sve teže i teže balansiram s laptopom i trbuhom.
> 
> Nadam se da ima kandidata, a sve se možemo dogovoriti ili ovdje ili na pp. Javite se!
> 
> Zasad otvaram nedeljnu krčmu i točim nam jednu tradicionalnu, večernju forumsku rakiju, pa se poslužite

----------


## tetadoktor

eto i mene  :pivo:

----------


## BigBlue

Eto, javila mi se naša forumašica i ona će preuzeti listu. Mislim da izbor nije mogao biti bolji!
Ja ću "počistiti" svoje repove, postati novu listu i predati vas u sigurne ručice naše *bubekice*  :Kiss: 

 :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

:pivo:

----------


## mare41

skoro sam propustila krcmu, neoprostivo
bubek, zivila!
bb, thanks na svemu

----------


## Argente

Kralj je mrtav, živio kralj!  :lool: 
BB s ovakvom zamjenom zaista možeš s mirom predati dužnost,  :pivo: zdravica za novu i  :pivo: staru gazdaricu od liste!

----------


## željkica

:pivo:

----------


## vatra86

vecer cure... dobro dosla *mami 2*!
samo bi se nadovezala na onu folnu kiselinu jer nitko nije napisao da je jako bitna za razvoj središnjeg zivcanog sustava fetusa a nase ga tijelo prirodno ne proizvodi... eto malo info..
*bub*i ce listu uspjesno raditi kao i sve ostalo...
*bigblue* zivila!
 :pivo:

----------


## Snekica

> Kralj je mrtav, živio kralj! 
> BB s ovakvom zamjenom zaista možeš s mirom predati dužnost, zdravica za novu i staru gazdaricu od liste!


*X* i  :pivo:

----------


## MAMI 2

O pa tu je veselo, kažete krčma, e pa za to sam uvijek  :pivo:

----------


## Ginger

> Kralj je mrtav, živio kralj! 
> BB s ovakvom zamjenom zaista možeš s mirom predati dužnost, zdravica za novu i staru gazdaricu od liste!


 :pivo: 


a evo i kafica za jutro   :Coffee:

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Coffee:  hvala ja ću se poslužiti...
BB hvala za dosadašnji angažman a bubekice  :Klap:  za preuzimanje

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja cu se posluziti kavom

i zahvaliti nasoj BB na vrlo predanom dosadasnjem radu, a bubekici zazeliti puno srece

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo i mene na kavici  :Coffee: 

I za našu staru i novu tetu od liste  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*ginger* hvala na kavici, bas prija  :Smile: 
curke, svima hvala na dobrodoslici, nadam se da cu dostojno nastaviti tradiciju *BB*, kako u vodjenju liste, tako i u nekim drugim stvarima  :Smile: 
gotovi su godisnji, nadam se da ce nam 2013-a startati uspjesno, u to ime puno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jo1974

Bubekice sretno,da bog da da uvrstiš na listi najviše trudnica . :Very Happy: 
BB i tebi sretno i hvala na dosadašnjem angažmanu. :Klap: 
Ginger tebi isto sretno i hvala na kavci  :Coffee:  ja popijem svoju i gibam raditi.

----------


## ljubilica

> Eto, javila mi se naša forumašica i ona će preuzeti listu. Mislim da izbor nije mogao biti bolji!
> Ja ću "počistiti" svoje repove, postati novu listu i predati vas u sigurne ručice naše *bubekice*


evo ja bum sad nazdravila tebi *BB* ua ugodan ostatak T a našoj *dr.bubekici* uspješno vođenje još jedne nama bitne liste
Živjeli  :pivo:

----------


## mare41

> Bubekice sretno,da bog da da uvrstiš na listi najviše trudnica .


i sebe!

----------


## milivoj73

> *sanda* cestitam na srculencu!
> *amyx* prekrasno!  cestitam!


tek sad vidim novosti...

----------


## Moe

> evo ja bum sad nazdravila tebi *BB* ua ugodan ostatak T a našoj *dr.bubekici* uspješno vođenje još jedne nama bitne liste
> Živjeli


da se ne ponavljam, samo ću staviti X na ovaj post  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Pa ja propuštam i večernje i jutarnje cuge, no izgleda da mojoj bebolini paše kada puno spavam...  :Smile:  ja ću se zato sada poslužiti jednim finim cappucinom. Živjele!  :pivo: 
Hvala BB na brizi za nas svo ovo vrijeme, a Bubekici želim da nam i ona čim prije preda listu dalje zbog velikog trbuha i da ima rekordno veliku listu trudnica svakog mjeseca!

----------


## snupi

:pivo:  Bravo za našu Bubek! I da ostane što prije trudna!!

----------


## sanda1977

> i ja cu se posluziti kavom
> 
> i zahvaliti nasoj BB na vrlo predanom dosadasnjem radu, a bubekici zazeliti puno srece


nazdravljam  :pivo:

----------


## nana0501

Cestitkr amix na bebolinama
Mi danas bili na uzv sve je ok ali nismo slikicu dobili niti je dao mm da ide unutra bas je bio nabrijan dr
Bubekici sretno sa vodenjem liste
Svima drugima za sve sto treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

> i sebe!


*X*

----------


## tina29

za našu *bubi*-živjeli!  :pivo: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## BigBlue

Dragi moji,
ovo je moja zadnja lista, u očekivanju mojih crveka. Iako je puni termin koji vrijedi za jednoplodne trudnoće daleko, mislim da je fer na vrijeme ustupiti posao kako se ne dogodilo da zbog mojih komplikacija budete uskraćeni. I javila se naša bubekica, za koju sam uvjerena da je najbolji izbor  :Love:  Sigurna sam da će se lijepo i dobro brinuti za vas. I dalje ću vas popratiti, jer se od srca veselim svakoj pozitivnoj ß, kao što sam tužna i za svaki neuspjeh, ali ću malo uživati i u trudničkim temama i pdf-ovima. Najiskrenije, dok sam vodila listu osim par postova na blizanačkoj temi i porodu, uopće nisam bila na trudničkom forumu, pa čak ni na MPO trudnoćama. Od kad vodim listu imali smo gotovo sto neuspješnih postupaka, imali smo kiretaža i izgubljenih trudnoća, i upravo iz razloga jer sam svaki neuspjeh morala pročitati (a i sama znam koliko boli neuspješan postupak), pisati o svojoj trudnoći mi je bilo... uhhhh, teško, pa čak i neumjesno.

*Od srca vam želim puuuno pozitivnih ß, dobrih uzv-a, školskih trudnoća, poroda kakve same želite i, ono najvažnije, zdravih bebica. Duboko vjerujem da će naša bubekica, nakon milasove i mene, nastaviti tradiciju voditeljica liste i već sa slijedećim FETom samu sebe pisati među trudnice.*
Pusa svima  :Kiss:  i živjeli  :pivo: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, Vg, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (15) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI) - GEMINI
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xFET)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – GEMINI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

PROSINAC (7) 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

 ON-GO  1. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Anemona (VV)
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
 elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
hannah8 (PFC Prag)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
 ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF) 
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; 
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
valiana (PFC, Prag)
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI);
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## tetadoktor

BB, svaka čast za post, rasplakala si me...  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> BB, svaka čast za post, rasplakala si me...


...a tek mene...
Tako lijep, svecan ton - oprostaj sa stilom  :Smile:  Sretno BB!!!!

----------


## pipi73

> BB, svaka čast za post, rasplakala si me...


i mene....

----------


## 123beba

Jutro moje dame! It's time for coffee! Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Kavica se pije !

----------


## željkica

Jutro,hvala na kavici! 

bb sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## J&D

Ooo boze koje sam ja tele, gledam sta je sada nigdje se nista ne dogada, odbrojavanje truba, reko da bas niko nista ne pise, sve mi cudno... I onda pametnjakovicka skonta da ste se zbuksale na novu listu i ocbrojavanje! 
E pa curke moje neka vam je sva sreca ovog svijeta i da nam obo bude najbolja lista ikada uopce cijela godina!!! 
Toliko ste mi snage dali i volje, da bi bilo licemjerno zeljeti ista manje vama nego sebi!!!
Za novo- staro druzenje! 

BB-zasluzeni porodiljni, bravo za listu!! 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~
A tuznicama puno snage za ovu pobjednicku novu godinu!!

----------


## Inesz

Gledam ovu listu i poželjela sam da u 2013. bude barem duplo više trudnica na njoj!

Sretno svim curama!

----------


## Mali Mimi

BB jako lijepi post i stvarno si zaslužila da malo misliš na sebe i svoje bebače :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

jutreko!

*BB * uživaj draga i piši sada malo o sebi 
 :Kiss:  tebi i tvojim mrvicama

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svima!
Svaki dan mislim na vas da upišem nešto, ali gužva na poslu pa u strci doma i nikako da stignem.
Prvo da čestitam amixy na bebačima..da je zdravlja i sreće!!!
A onda sandi na srčeku!
Curama pikalicama želim puno lijepih js!!!
Čekalicama bete želim bete do neba!!!
A srčeka mala neka snažno kucaju!!!
Strategija ovdje vibram i za tebe i nadam se da će sve biti u redu!!!!
Mi jučer dogovorili prirodnjak u 2 mj. tj. M bi trebala stići 29.1. al to je u biti onda već u 2. mj. a stimulirani krajem 3. mj. Što se tiče posla bila opet na razgovoru kod direktora. Doma sam dobro postavila razgovor u glavi i iznjela mu sve činjenice i na svako njegovo opravdanje ja sam imala odgovor tako da sam ga praktički stjerala u kut. Svaka čast i mojim kolegama koji rade sa mnom i šefu svi su stali na moju stranu što nikako nisam očekivala. Eto nakon svega nije imao drugo nego mi obećati da mogu u postupak i da če mi osigurati zamjenu. Za ovaj prirodnjak im nisam niti rekla,a niti ću samo sam rekla da imam za izvadit neke nalaze još pa će mi trebati dan dva godišnjeg za to. Tako da se mislim odmah nakon punkcije vratiti na posao. Pa kako bude. A za stimulirani ću uzet ostatak godišnjeg pa što mi zafali otvorit bolovanje. A onda kad se vratim iskreno se nadam da će me mjesto čekati,a još više se nadam da se niti neću morati vračati nego da ću doma maziti trbuh  :Smile: 
Imam još jedno pitanje ako mi netko može odgovoriti. Počela sam piti DHEA tablete i rečeno mi je da se one prestaju piti kad se kreče u postupak. E sad ako je prirodnjak svejedno ih moram prestati piti ili mogu nastaviti?

----------


## žužy

jutreko!
mmmm,kavica mirišiii..a tek paše!
big kiss *BB*,odmori se zaslužila si! :Kiss: i da,nek naša bubek nastavi tradiciju nakon milasove i tebe!
*J&D*,jesi me nasmijala..a avatar ti je preslatki.
*ArianM* :Love:  neznam ti odg. za dhea,al bravo za uspješan razgovor s big bosom,nek si skinula taj teret s leđa da neopterečena poslom možeš u postupak.
svim ženicama želim ugodan dan!

----------


## Inesz

Arianm

bravo za posao.
ma koliko god nam se činilo teško na poslu, sigurna sam da dobar stav, jaki argumenti, sampoštovanje i zauzimanje za sebe pomažu.

a za DHEAS, ne znam... mlada si... jesi vadila DHEAS? je li ti dr preporučio uzimanje? ja to ne bih na svoju ruku...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Arianm ja se slažem s Inesz ne bih ni ja to na svoju ruku uzimala, jedno vrijeme sam se premišljala hoću ili neću i kad sam pročitala malo više o tome i kontaktirala dr. koji se bavi MPO-om ipak sam odlučila da ne uzimam.
I drago mi je da si se uspjela dogovoriti sa šefom

----------


## ARIANM

> Arianm
> 
> bravo za posao.
> ma koliko god nam se činilo teško na poslu, sigurna sam da dobar stav, jaki argumenti, sampoštovanje i zauzimanje za sebe pomažu.
> 
> a za DHEAS, ne znam... mlada si... jesi vadila DHEAS? je li ti dr preporučio uzimanje? ja to ne bih na svoju ruku...


Tako i ja mislim,treba se boriti za sebe,jer ako ja neću neće ni nitko drugi za mene!!!
Za DHEA sam počela piti na preporuku forumašica,nisam pitala dr. A vadila sam DHEAS i u redu je. Mislim da je prema donjoj granici ali ok.

----------


## Inesz

Ne, ne i ne. Ne piti DHEAS na svoju ruku. DHEAS je sulfatni analog Dehidroepiandrosterona (DHEA).

Nikako ne uzimajte DHEAS ako vam dr to nije preporučio na temelju nalaza DHEA i odredio dozu i vrstu tableta.

----------


## bubekica

pozdrav svima!
*arianm* super za sefa i super za dogovor za postupak, nadam se da ce prirodnjak biti uspjesan i da ti daljnji planovi nece biti potrebni  :Smile: 
lista je u pripremi, al cekam jos neka javljanja, bit ce kroz par dan-dva, dotad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

Evo mi sa uzv-a. Sve je ok,narasli smo.

----------


## sanda1977

Grrr otisaó mi nedovssen póst. Sada smo 16.1 srceko kuca,ali je tu hematomcic 15x4...mirouanje

----------


## 123beba

Sanda super za bebicu, no sad se pazi i muruj... Sretno, da hematom čim prije nestane i da ti i bebica možete bezbrižno uživati!

----------


## snupi

ponovno u igri, 23.01. idem na konzultacije, pa cemo vidjeti sta i kako dalje. Jedna stvar mi nije jasna, vi koje ostanete trudne , kaj se događa da vas toliko  ima hematome?

----------


## snupi

nek vam što prije prođu!

----------


## tikki

Snupi ~~~~ da ovo bude zadnja utakmica  :Smile: 
Baš se i meni čini da je "poplava" hematoma, ali nadam se da samo više čitam pa više i primječujem?

----------


## vatra86

*BigBlue* nisam bas puno s vama na odbojavanju ali stvarno su ti liste bile super i zelim ti mirnu T i sad uzivaj pisajuci o svojim slatkim tegobama...
*Bubi* znam da ces dostojanstveno zamijeniti svoju prethodnicu..  :Kiss: 
*arianm* super za razgovor sa sefom...nadam se da ce ubrzo postati trbusasta
*sanda* samo ti miruj i mazi busu...

Evo da i ovdje napisem da mi je danas 30 DC i M nema osim smeđkastog iscjedka,oskudnog a moram se naruciti na HSG i sad ne znam sta da radim, jel to M ili ne? na humanoj se nitko ne javlja od jucer pa sam malo luda od svega toga... nadam se da ce se to brzo rasplesti... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!! i velika pusa!!!

----------


## žužy

*sanda*, :Klap:  za srčeko,sad miruj,odmaraj i mazi bušu,bude hematom otišel..

----------


## MalaMa

BB  :Naklon:  za odrađeni posao! uživaj u ostatku trudnoće i mazi bušu.  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*sanda*  :Klap:  bravo za bebu! Odmaraj i bit će sve ok!
*snupi*  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav svima... samo da vas malo obiđem  :Very Happy:  i pošaljem  :Love: 
Trudnicama - uživajte i odmarajte!!!!
Pikalicama - želim puno lijepih JS i bezbolne punkcije!!!
Čekalicama bete - želim *VELIKEEEEE*bete!!!
A svima nama koje nismo još nigdje  :Laughing: da što prije dođe novi termin za nove pobjede!!!!

----------


## tikica78

evo  i mene malo kod vas.. da vam bacim punooo čarobnih vibrica i da lista u 2013. bude puno veća od liste iz 2012!
pusa svima od nas 3 <3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Da i mene zanima šta je to s hematomima????????

----------


## jejja

ok, tek sad vidim da i tu ima odbrojavanje... zbunjena sam  :Laughing:  al vidim da i tu svima mogu nabaciti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa eto nisu na odmet :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Da i ja od kad čitam primjećujem da skoro svi imaju hematome.

Mene zanima jeste li za vrijeme postupka bili na bolovanju i dali se netko poslije uspješnog postupka vratio na posao?

----------


## sanda1977

Dosta nas ima sa hematomima...a mozda od punkcije,ma tko ce ga znati. Ja ga imam na desnoj strani,a nisam ga skuzila da li je iznad mrvice ili negdje drugdje...za sada ne krvarim..nadam se da ce otici sam od sebe...i moram mirovati.
Moze li mi netko objasniti kako se radi kombinirani probir? 
I da li je obavezan,jer pise da ako se odlucim za k.p.da dodjem 6.2. Sa 310 kn

----------


## željkica

Mami, ja nisam bila na bolovanje na dan punkcije sam ostala kući i kad je bio transfer ostala sam par dana ,a do uspješnog postupka nisam stigla možda sad bude 3 sreća!!!!!!a možda me i zaobiđe  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

Mami ja Sam odmah otvorila bolovanje,jer imam posao koji je stresan i psihicki i fizicki...a po pozitivnoj beti,odmah na komplikacije

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja isto mislim da su hematomi povezani s punkcijom, transferom ipak su tu pikanja u pitanju, mada i masa žena koje prorodno zanesu imaju hematome, tako da nema pravila.

----------


## Gabi25

> Da i ja od kad čitam primjećujem da skoro svi imaju hematome.
> 
> Mene zanima jeste li za vrijeme postupka bili na bolovanju i dali se netko poslije uspješnog postupka vratio na posao?


Ja sam tjedan poslije transfera koristila godišnji i nakon toga se vratila na posao, radim cijelo vrijeme, danas smo 16tt i planiram raditi dok god budem mogla. Srećom je sve u redu i ne moram mirovati a radeći se osjećam korisno i ne guglam gluposti cijeli dan LOL

Svima puno sreće za sto god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Runa

> Da i mene zanima šta je to s hematomima????????


Hello, cure. Ja sam se pritajila jer me je i samu iscrpio hematom. 6+6 s krvarenjem završila u bolnici, ostala tamo tjedan dana, a do unazad tjedan dana nije bilo čisto, krvaruckanje, iscjedak. Na zadnjem pregledu prije tjedan dana ustanovljeno je da je bebica super, ali hematom ogroman - 5cmx2cm, uz plod, ali srećom nije iznad. Prognoze se nitko ne usudi davati, ali bitno je da je bebica ok i nadam se da će tako ostati. Vjerujem. 17.1. idem na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kako se stvar razvija. 4 tjedna sam u krevetu... 
Kažu neki dr. da kad se mrva gnijezdi, pucaju žilice u maternici, a zadnja gin. mi je rekla da zbog manjka progesterona (što je uobičajeno kod ivf trudnoća, zato uzimamo utrogestane) dolazi do kontrakcija maternice što opet uzrokuje krvarenja. Ma mislim da nitko ne zna pravi uzrok tome.

----------


## tina29

*sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~ da hematom što prije nestane!  :Kiss: 
i ja sam ga imala i to točno iznad mrvice,na zadnjem pregledu mi je dr.uočio hematom(a dva tjedna prije ga nije bilo),no ionako je bilo kasno za bilo šta jer više nije bilo otkucaja srca....
ti samo miruj i biti če sve super!!!
svima za kaj god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*Runa* ~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super!!!

----------


## snupi

Ovako, kombinirani probir se radi između 11-13 tj . trudnoće.robir sindroma Down u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće
Vjerojatnost da postoji neka od trisomija proračunava se na temelju podataka o majci, biometrijskih podataka o plodu mjerenih ultrazvukom i biokemijskih podataka dobivenih mjerenjem određenih spojeva u majčinoj krvi, dakle kombiniranim testom.
U prvom tromjesečju (11tjedana do 13tjedana + 6 dana) je bitno da se pripreme slijedeći podaci:

    Dob i težina trudnice
    Broj plodova (jedno dijete ili blizanci)
    Debljina nuhalnog prosvjetljenja - nabora (NT) i udaljenost tjeme-trtica (CRL) – to mjeri liječnik ultrazvukom
    Odsustvo ili prisustvo karakterističnih malformacija – to mjeri liječnik ultrazvukom
    Iz majčine venske krvi izmjerena koncentracija hormona - slobodnog beta-hCG i karakterističnog proteina PAPP-A – to se mjeri u biokemijskom laboratoriju

Svi ti parametri doprinose procjeni vjerojatnosti trisomije. Kod Downovog sindroma koncentracija slobodnog beta-hCG su češće povišene a PAPP-A češće snižene nego kod normalnih trudnoća. Također je bitno znati točnu gestacijsku dob što se određuje ultrazvučnim mjerenjem, dok je debljina nuhalnog prosvjetljenja kod djece sa Downovim sindromom češće povećana. Važno je shvatiti da se ovdje radi o razdiobama vjerojatnosti. U slučaju dvostruke trudnoće rezultat je manje specifičan i manje osjetljiv. Svi ti parametri mogu se obuhvatiti složenim matematičkim postupkom i tako se određuje VJEROJATNOST da dijete ima ili nema neku od trisomija. Poznavajući te podatke trudnica se o daljnjem postupku mora savjetovati sa svojim liječnikom.

----------


## Moe

Kad su u pitanju hematomi, moram se pohvaliti da sam sretnica bez njih. Neka tako i ostane. 
Svim curama želim što mirnije i bezbrižnije trudnoće i zdrave bebe!

----------


## snupi

Isti dan  mora se izvaditi krv i napraviti uzv.

----------


## snupi

Curke koje imate hematome da vam prođu što prije!

----------


## vatra86

hematomi....  :oklagija: 
*runa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*jejja* dobro došla i ovdje!!  :Wink:

----------


## anddu

Evo Mami ja sam zbog udaljenosti os klinike do transfera koristila godisnji. Kad sam se vratila kuci 3dnt sam posla raditi i od tada kao i Gabi25 radim a danas smo 16+1. I radit cu dokle budem mogla jer nisam tip od izlezavanja. A posao mi je moram priznati stresan ali se ne zivciram odkad sam trudna. Sad smo ja i beba na prvom mjestu a tome se prilagodavaju i sef i kolege.

----------


## 123beba

Runa, za bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da hematom čim prije nestane...

Inače, ja sam planirala poslije punkcije i transfera par dana odmoriti i onda povratak na posao, no morala sam mirovati zbog povećanog jajnika. I tek sada 14+0 sam polako počela nešto malo po stanu raditi... Nisam sigurna da mi je sad više i pametno vraćati se na posao pošto tamo sjedim po 10 sati...

Što se tiče kombiniranog probira, obzirom da taj test pokazuje samo vjeroatnost, ali ne potvrđuje sigurno ikakve deformacije te da sama ne smatoram pobačaj ikakvom opcijom odlučila sam se da ne idem na taj test. Na uzv su nam svi pokazatelji bili ok, da je bilo ikakvih naznaka da nešto nije ok, otišla bih I na kp, ovako sam odlučila da. se ne brinem oko toga kakav je nalaz...

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro curke, kuham  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite...

Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u savršenom redu, da se ležanje ne bude preteško.
Svima ostalima za dobitne postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja odoh na komisiju danas, mi smo stvarno luda država po pitanju birokracije i neznanja, ali apropos bolovanja mogu vam reći da su ginekolozi itekako počeli štedjeti na svakom danu  :Rolling Eyes: 

Hvala na lijepim riječima drage moje, s veseljem i nestrpljenjem očekujem bubekinu prvu listu  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Jutro curke... hvala Big Blue na kavici  :Smile: 
 Da vas pitam nešto.. Ja sam svoju ginićku pitala kad mogu otvorit bolovanje za postupak pa mi je rekla nakon transfera pa do bete. A šta ću s punkcijom? Da li da na taj dan i dan nakon uzmem GO ili šta da radim? 
Inače ako sve uspije isto planiram raditi, nije mi jako zahtjevan posao, neke stvari neću raditi i to je to.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*libicaa* ja sam uzimala kako mi je trebalo pa čak i po jedan dan bolovanje npr. za punkciju uzmi taj dan pa onda opet od transfera nadalje. Nekad sam i za folikulometrije morala na bolovanje jer nisam mogla stići na posao. Ginići tek od 12 mj. otvaraju bolovanje za postupak pa vjerujem da još ne znaju naša prava. Dakle imaš 2 šifre jedna je Z31 to je bolovanje do tjedan dana i druga je N97 tu možeš do 3 tjedna korisiti bolovanje

----------


## libicaa

Hvala draga.. Ja sma pitala pa su mi rekli tamo da imam pravo 2 tjedna nakon transfera..

----------


## mare41

runa~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(i moj dr je na prvo smeđarenje komentirao manjak progesterona)

----------


## J&D

I jasam kraljica hematoma... Samo sam za njega saznala na gori nacin jer se u startu nije vidio

Sto se teci kombiniranog ja sam bila, nije da je pobacaj bio opcija ali sam htjela biti spremna na sve sto me ceka!! 
Draga ako budes isla samo provjeri dali je ginekolog koji ti radi ultrazvuk i mjerenje nuhalnog dobar u tome i dali ima adekvatan ultrazvuk za to!! Posto je kid puno cura bilo zabuna, panike itd.. Bespotrebno jer je npr socijalni ginekolog lupio neku svoju "dijagnozu" ako vec budes radila, moj je savjet napravi kako spada .... Krv mozes svuda vaditi, taj nalaz se i privatno i ovako placa tj. Ne pokriva hzzo!

----------


## sanda1977

Za komb.probir cu jos vidjeti. Imam vremena odluciti...samo da doguram do tada...i da bude sve ok....nek bebica raste i srceko kuca...i taj hematomcic nestane...tezak je nas put,uvijek neke brige...pred svaki pregled sam na iglama....
Zelim svima mirne trudnoce,i da doguraju do kraja.

----------


## 123beba

libicaa, ja sam na bolovanju bila od dana punkcije jer sam punkciju poprilično loše podnijela, a transfer sam Imala nakon 2 dana i ostala sam do njega na bolovanju.

----------


## ljubilica

ja se isto razmišljam oko tog bolovanja... imam sad više nisam sigurna 9 ili 11 dana starog godišnjeg i neznam da li mi je bolje uzet go ili bolovanje? koliko imam pravo bo?

----------


## hrki

Big blue hvala na prekrasnim listama  :Wink: ,uživaj u ostatku trudnoće
Bubekica sretno u vođenju lista i da ih što prije predaš nekom drugom zbog trbuščića  :Yes: 
Svim trudnicama koje muče hematomi da se što prije povuku 
A svim ostalima puno puno vibrica za sve što vam treba

----------


## J&D

Sanda sto ti je dr dao za hematome....?? Jel uzimas kakvu terapiju!!
I jel pijes ili stavljas utrice??

Evo da se pohvalim mi dmo se uspjesno skinuli s utrica
...ovo zvuci narkomanski!! Uglavnom obaveza manje, a i nema vise onog curenja!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Drage moje suborke i u manjem, ali nikako zanemarivom broju, suborci!
Pred vama je nova lista, svjeza i prazna, ceka nove trudnice  :Smile:  Iskreno se nadam da ce nam vec sjecanj biti lijepo pun i da cemo puno zajedno poskakivati i tresti ovu nasu temu.
Prihvacam sve kritike, upozorenja, najave i odjave, kako na temu tako i u pp. Nadam se da bar sad na pocetku nema gresaka s obzirom da je *BB* ostavila vrhunski obavljen posao na primopredaju.  :Kiss: 

*PROSINAC 2012. (7)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF

*SIJEČANJ 2013.* 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); luc, AID

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
hannah8 (PFC Prag)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
 ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF
Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
valiana (PFC, Prag)
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće); 
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI);
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, Maribor, 1XIVF, Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda sto ti je dr dao za hematome....?? Jel uzimas kakvu terapiju!!
> I jel pijes ili stavljas utrice??
> 
> Evo da se pohvalim mi dmo se uspjesno skinuli s utrica
> ...ovo zvuci narkomanski!! Uglavnom obaveza manje, a i nema vise onog curenja!!!


jedan je hematom...ništa ni je rekao samo da mirujem. stavljam utrogestane....ne krvarim,pa je rekao da nastavim stavljati....uglavnom se danas još moram javiti svojoj ginekologinji...idem sada za sat vremena
a drugu terapiju nisam dobila

----------


## sanda1977

*bubekica* za listu  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*bubek*  :Naklon:  :Naklon: 
primjetih detalje oko moje najave za ožujak,svaka čast :Smile: 
*sanda*,javi kak je prešlo kod gin. a za hematom nema neke terapije,utriči i samo mirovanje..nek što prije nestane :Love: 
*J&D*,čestitam na skidanju!

----------


## beilana

Sanda ni ja nisam bila na komb.p. nuhalni nabor je vec sa 10+6 bio dobar i gin je rekao da tu nece bit problema i odlucila sam se ne otic. A i pobacaj mi nije bio ni u peti tak da bez obzira kakvi nalazi bi bili znala sam kaj zelim, a to je roditi svoju curicu koja mi je savrsena. Osjecam da je sve ok. Na svakom uzv su mjere tocno u dan, znaci da raste. Nosnu kost isto ima pa i vjerujem da je sve ok. Sama razmisli kolko su ti rezultati bitni i odvagni hoces ili neces ici. Jedino se sad spremam na 4d cisto iz znatizelje. 
Bubekica vidi se da si prava osoba za listu. Bravo!!!

----------


## libicaa

Nice, nova lista  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

što se kombiniranog tiče, u Vinogradskoj više nije potrebno da se uzv i vađenje krvi radi isti dan. ne znam kolika točno smije biti razlika - to provjerite. ako sam dobro shvatila sandu, ona bi ga radila na VV-u - tamo se vjerovatno sve radi u paketu - dr napravi uzv pa šalje na vađenje krvi (ili sam nešto pobrkala? čini mi se da je netko napisao da se od nedavno radi i na VV-u).

ja sam prije cca 2,5 godine išla u Vg - večer prije sam napravila uzv i ujutro došla u Vg s tim nalazom na vađenje krvi. Vg je dugo bila jedina opcija za kombinirani probir, imaju iskustva i navodno su najpouzdaniji tako da bih svakako preporučila da odete tamo ukoliko se odlučite na tu pretragu. i najbitnije je za uzv otići dobrom i pouzdanom ultrasoničaru! 
to naravno jest samo statistička analiza, a ne dijagnostička pretraga, ali je poprilično pouzdana pa je nalaz zapravo indikacija za daljnje pretrage kako bi se isključile neke dijagnoze. na uzv-u se ponekad, nažalost, ne vide neke stvari pa se na temelju kombiniranog probira može zaključiti jesu li potrebne druge pretrage (naravno, ako ih par uopće želi).

BB, bejb, uživaj u horizontali i čuvaj mrve! falit će nam tvoja lista, ali našla si i dostojnu zamjenu  :Wink: 

bubekica, ne rade mi smajlići pa opisno eksam jednu ljutu za tvoju prvu listu!

cure i dečki, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

BigBlue,kraljevski oprostaj od liste..svaka cast na savrseno odradenom poslu..sada samo uzivaj :Smile: 

Bubekica,cestitam na prvoh listi!! Snacu ces se ti sigurno..

Cure sa hematomima,samo mirujte i imajte strpljenja proci ce..i sama sam sa borila vise od mjesec daa sa krvarenjima..koma


Ja sam odradila mini anomaly scan i kombinirani i sve je savrseno uredno :Smile:  presretni smo..bebica raste,unatoc svemu,hvala Bogu..

Parovima u postupcima,cekalicama saljem puuno puuno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

to milasice  :Smile: 
~~~~~ tebi i svim curama~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> *bubek* 
> primjetih detalje oko moje najave za ožujak,svaka čast
> *sanda*,javi kak je prešlo kod gin. a za hematom nema neke terapije,utriči i samo mirovanje..nek što prije nestane
> *J&D*,čestitam na skidanju!


evo došla....kaže da nije opasan,da je negdje na desnoj strani ali iza ploda....ali da mirujem i ako prokrvarim da dođem....ako ne prokrvarim da normalno dođem kako smo se i dogovorili 30.1 na kontrolu....
i kaže da je uzv izračunao preko 8 tt,a ja sam manje t.....da je sve odlično....zasada a neka tako i ostane....

----------


## žužy

*sanda* super,sad laganini naredna 3tj. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti brzo prođu i da nemoraš ići ranije.

----------


## željkica

bubekica  :Klap: 
svima puno pozitivne vibre šaljem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sutra imam prvi uzv,da vidimo šta samo za sada dobili! :scared:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* super,sad laganini naredna 3tj. 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti brzo prođu i da nemoraš ići ranije.


 :fige:  :voodoo:  za hematom

----------


## venddy

cure s hematomima najvažnije vam je mirovanje i da to ozbiljno shvatite. Preko 90% trudnica koje su imale hematom uglavnom su ga se riješile bez ozbiljnih posljedica. 
Ja sam na žalost ušla u onaj manji postotak.
Dakle samo mirovanje i bude to sve dobro.

što se tiče bolovanja ako želite imate pravo na 21 dan za postupak što vam pokrije i punkciju i vrijeme do bete (ne mogu se sad sjetit šifre, ali pretpostavljam da neka od forumašica zna). Ja sam u postupcima uglavnom koristila samo jedan dan za punkciju i nekih 4-5 dana nakon transfera i onda bih se vraćala radit, tako mi je vrijeme brže prolazilo i nisam imala cijeli dan za izluđivanje same sebe osluškujući simptome. 
komplikacije sam otvorila u 7tt kad sam prokrvarila zbog hematoma i od tada sam stalno na njima.

----------


## milasova8

Sifra za bolovanje od 21 dana je N98.. Ja koristila

----------


## bubekica

curke hvala  :Embarassed: 
*milasova* drago mi je da je sve super, uzivaj i dalje!
*sanda* drz se!
*željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
nisam se ovdje pohvalila, zahvaljujuci tome sto sam jos ovaj tjedan na godisnjem pa sam mm pravila drustvo na vv danas i tome sto smo morali sredjivat administraciju za fet jer mi mm uskoro ide na sluzbeni put se cijela prica pomaknula jedan ciklus ranije - s pripremom za fet startam s iducom m, sto je za cca 10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put bude dobitni
sanda sve ce bit super samo miruj,ja sam isto imala hematom i samo je nestao ali bas sam strogo mitovala a nisam prokrvarila i na uzv se tocno vidi gdje je bio
svim ostalim curama~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove dobitne postupke,trudnicama mirne trudnoce
amyx bebice su divne,uzivajte u ovim prekrasnim danima koji su pred vama

----------


## tina29

> *sanda* super,sad laganini naredna 3tj. 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti brzo prođu i da nemoraš ići ranije.


*milasova* samo neka je sve super,uživaj!
*željkica*~~~~~~~ za uzv!
*bubek*  :Naklon:  za listu!  :Wink: 
svima curama ~~~~~~~~ i puse!

----------


## linalena

Ja se eto javljam još uvijek u SAD otkuda sutra krećem, taman putujem na moj 41 rođendan. PMS me taman lupa ko blesavu (al uzela ovdje neku finu drogu) pa će mi 3 aviona u društvu mm, svekra i svekrve biti sigurno lijepi. Dobro da je svekrva napol gluha  :Laughing:  i mirna kada dobije Sudoku (a to zna i na engleskom rješavat)

Svima za razno razne potrebe i poduhvate pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
a posebno listašicama koje su u zadnje vrijeme dokazale da vođenje liste vodi do +, ja sam tu bila iznimka al one su rijetke

----------


## tigrical

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba.
Da odu ti hematomi koji su navalili!
Da što prije vidimo na uzv neka srca koja čekamo!!!

----------


## Inesz

~~~~ vibram za tebe, vibram da dođe više red i na tebe  pa da svi  :Very Happy:  poskočimo od sreće  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

danas se svercam pa samo potpisujem!!!




> ~~~~ vibram za tebe, vibram da dođe više red i na tebe  pa da svi  poskočimo od sreće

----------


## željkica

Cure zanima me a mm još više  :Smile:  jel se može imati odnose sad dok primam terapiju?neznam zbog jajnika ............... :Confused:

----------


## mare41

pazite na potreban broj dana apstinencije do punkcije

----------


## Mary123

:Klap:  :Very Happy:  za novu listu i za novu/staru autoricu liste... :Smile: 
Svim curama puno vibrica za sve šta vam treba....velika pusaaaa i sretnoooo...
*Mare41* već sam zaboravila koliko dana ono mora biti...koda 5???

----------


## željkica

> pazite na potreban broj dana apstinencije do punkcije


neće punkcija još biti u ponedjeljak imam opet uzv.

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* mi smo imali zadnji odnos u subotu, punkcija je bila u petak. u pon sam bila kod doktora i rekla da je odnos bio prije 2 dana i do kad mozemo s obzirom na dan punkcije (nisam htjela da bude previse dana, al nikako ne ni premalo jer je nas sgram jako los) i on je rekao - nema vise  :Smile:  posljedice na jajnike nisam imala. znaci zadnji odnoas je bio na 6.dc.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim da je nekih 3,4 dana apstinencije najbolje, a obično dr. kažu kad se bliži dan D da se znate pripremiti

----------


## željkica

> *željkica* mi smo imali zadnji odnos u subotu, punkcija je bila u petak. u pon sam bila kod doktora i rekla da je odnos bio prije 2 dana i do kad mozemo s obzirom na dan punkcije (nisam htjela da bude previse dana, al nikako ne ni premalo jer je nas sgram jako los) i on je rekao - nema vise  posljedice na jajnike nisam imala. znaci zadnji odnoas je bio na 6.dc.


i mi imamo jako loš sgram.......a neznam mislim da mi punkcija neće bit prije čet-pet

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* kad ides na fm? mislim da do prve fm mozete bez problema, a onda pitaj doktora.

----------


## željkica

danas sam bila na prvi uzv (misliš na to ?) i u pon idem opet jer je folikul mali pa mi je produžila terapiju,neznam zašto je nije pojačala primam samo po 1 gonal i 1 cetrotid!

----------


## bubekica

da, da, fm (folikulometrija - uzv). onda prek vikenda uzivajte, a u pon pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Hvala na informacijama, muža ću još držat u neznanju he he nek se malo vrti oko mene  :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

Ako imate loš spermiogram onda je dosta izgledno da odmah rade ICSI pa i nije tako bitno koliko je dana apstinencije... Mi smo imali 2 i već smo i ranije sa dr razgovarali da ćemo vjerovatno imati IVF ICSI zbog naše dijagnoze.

----------


## bubekica

*123beba* i mi smo imali icsi pa su rekli da je idealno 7 dana, naglasavam - u nasem slucaju. nakon 4 dana mm je imao sve nepokretne, a nakon 6/7 dana apstinencije ih je bilo nesto pokretnih, 2 puta prilikom davanja uzorka.

----------


## 123beba

Ajde ok, očito je onda od slučaja do slučaja... Kako god, za sve je ionako najbolje pitati dr kada se bude na folikulometriji...

----------


## vatra86

*ljubi* svaka cast za listu!!! 
*Trudnice nase* samo lipo mirujte, mazite buse, hematomi nek si idu... znamo di...
Ostalima koji idu na postupke ovaj mjesec puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
puse

----------


## Ginger

*bubi*  :Kiss:  za tvoju prvu listu
i da je napuniš trudnicama, skup sa sobom  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

o, sad vidim da nema kave...pa evo curke, kome kaj paše - poslužite se  :Coffee:   :pivo:

----------


## 123beba

Ginger, hvala!!!!  :Smile:  
Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice* - ti si stvarno  :Saint:  -duša od čovjeka!!!

Hvala ti što si se mene sjetila i stavila me na listu. Baš sam razmišljala ovih dana, da li da se prijavim. Sad još čekam - ali nestrpljiva sam da napokon krenemo!!!!

Svim curama  :fige:  u kojoj god fazi bile!!!!!

----------


## jejja

~~~~~~1 za sve sta vam treba.. kad sam bila na narucivanju za fm odmah sam pitala sestru a kako cu ja znat do kad se mi smijemo hopsat a da ne zezenemo pa da apstinencija bude prekratka-preduga... naravno da se smijala i rekla skuzit cete to otprilike kad krenete s fm.. tako da mi i dalje nije jasno  :Laughing:  i ne znam uopce smijemo li se hopsati dok sam na klomicima i to...

----------


## tigrical

jejja, ma naravno da smijete. Dovoljno ti je i tri dana apstinencije, a to ćeš sigurno znati na zadnjoj folikulometriji.

----------


## J&D

Curke, koje ste vec trudne ili rodile, dali je moguce da sada u 16 tjednu osjetim vec bebu, nije to nista jako vise kao neke mjehurice, ili neko meskoljenje? Uvjek je na istom mjestu pa si kontam da nije moguce da je probava.... Pitala bi na nekoj drugoj temi ali nigdje nije ovako aktivno!!

----------


## 123beba

J&D, možda bi ti cure na temi MPO trudnoća nakon svega mogle prije napisati svoja iskustva...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Curke, koje ste vec trudne ili rodile, dali je moguce da sada u 16 tjednu osjetim vec bebu, nije to nista jako vise kao neke mjehurice, ili neko meskoljenje? Uvjek je na istom mjestu pa si kontam da nije moguce da je probava.... Pitala bi na nekoj drugoj temi ali nigdje nije ovako aktivno!!


Ja sam na 15+4 prvi put osjetila "titranje nekog misica" nisko na desnoj strani i od tada svaki dan osjetim titranje na tom mjestu, barem jednom dnevno. Posteljica mi je sprijeda lijevo. Valjda je moguce  :Confused:

----------


## adal

A moguce je iako doktori se nebi slozili ali sta oni znaju  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja sam na 15+4 prvi put osjetila "titranje nekog misica" nisko na desnoj strani i od tada svaki dan osjetim titranje na tom mjestu, barem jednom dnevno. Posteljica mi je sprijeda lijevo. Valjda je moguce


Ispravak, na 14+4 je pocelo titranje

----------


## adal

maco za to titranje na 14+4 nisam sigurna ali sad sa 17+6 mislim da bi to trebalo biti to,ja sam isto nekd oko 15 t osjetila nesta ali se doktor nije slozio s tim po njemu sam tek u 19tt trebala nesta osjetiti s obzirom da mi je prva beba(iako mi bas i nije prva beba jer je prva beba bila s mamom 16tt i nisam je osjecala)

----------


## maca papucarica

Moj dr je i za ovo u 17 tt rekao da umisljam, ovo u 15 mu nisam niti spomenula  :Wink: 
Ne znam, osjet je isti samo je sada intenzitet nesto jaci, tj. ne moram se skroz umiriti kako bi osjetila.
Crijeva sigurno nisu, jedino mi mozda titra neki misic sa desne strane, ali vrlo nepravilno i vec mjesec dana  :Razz:

----------


## sandy0606

Davno dobih poziv od bb da vam se ovdje pridruzim pa evo me sad ocajne. Jucer navecer dobila m i danas zovem vv da se najavim za sub al ne rade. Kaze sestra da dodjem u pon. To ce bit 5dc. Znacili to da opet nista od postupka? Ima li koja od vas iskustva s pocetkpm stimulacije 5dc, ako je to uopce moguce?

----------


## frka

uf, sandy... a kako to da ne rade u subotu? kakvu si stimulaciju trebala imati?

cure, uživajte u titranjima i udarcima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandy0606

Ne znam zasto ne rade. Valjda da mene zivciraju.  :Smile:  a ne znam ni kakvu stimulaciju bi dobila jer mi je ovo prvi ivf i nista ne znam. Jadna sam neuka.  :Sad:

----------


## milivoj73

znam da je kasno za informaciju ali u ovom slučaju se ide 2 dc i onda dr odredi stimulaciju, bez najave jer ne može se uvijek najavljivati...na tvom mjestu bi ili otišao sutra na vv pa dok me ne prime(mislim da se moraju pojaviti na poslu bez obzira na subotu...tako je bilo prije na vv, ako je sada drukcije nek me isprave) ili preskočiti ovaj ciklus pa na miru u postupak idući mjesec...
stimulacija od 5 dc je cista lutrija i ja to ne bi...

----------


## sandy0606

Sve ja to znam milivoje. Al tko bi si mislio da nece radit u sub. Dobih jucer navecer i zvah u uredovno vrijeme od 13 do 14h i dobih info da ne rade u sub i da dodjem u pon. Sad mi nista drugo ne preostaje nek cekat pon pa vidjet sto ce rec.

----------


## J&D

Ma mislila,ali na tim temama id bozica nema nista... A reko i ovdje bude cura koje su prosle ili jesu t. 
Pa reko sigurno cu prije saznati

----------


## 123beba

sandy, ne znam hoće li tebi prije postupka prepisati jedan mjesec kontracepcije pa ako je tako, nije kasno 5. dan. No, ne razumijem zašto ne rade subotu, inače na vv rade stalno svaku subotu... uglavnom, sretno u pon!

----------


## ruža82

Znam da ovdje nije mjesto za ovo pitanje i molim ako tko zna gdje je neka se me preusmjeri, uglavnom ,  zanima me da li može kao posljedica stimulacije biti ljuštenje kože na prstima ruku i nogu????

----------


## sanda1977

> Curke, koje ste vec trudne ili rodile, dali je moguce da sada u 16 tjednu osjetim vec bebu, nije to nista jako vise kao neke mjehurice, ili neko meskoljenje? Uvjek je na istom mjestu pa si kontam da nije moguce da je probava.... Pitala bi na nekoj drugoj temi ali nigdje nije ovako aktivno!!


može itekako...ja sam svoju osjetila....kao neko škakljanje....mjehuriće....to se točno sječam da sam bila 16 tt prije 12 god....jer je osječaj fantastičan....mislim da tada žena bude tek svjesna da je trudna....uživaj

----------


## sandy0606

123beba ovo je vec 2put da sam na kontracepciji. 1x sam bila u 10.mj al sam imala cistu na jajniku tak da nista. Kako mi je zlo od tableta i zbog godisnjeg pauzirala sam 11.mj. 2x je sad ovaj. Vidjet cu sta ce rec u pon. Jos uvijek se nadamo. Tko zna cemu. Javim sto je bilo da znamo svi za u buduce.  :Smile:

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav cure, koristim priliku dok švrljam po forumu da svratim do vas i čestitam od srca novopečenim mamama i onima koje će to uskoro postati, trudnicama zaželim što mirnije i opuštenije trudnoće, da ~~~~~~~~~~~ curama u postupcima za bezbolne punkcije i brdo blastica i naravno svima zajedno (uključujući čekalice) da čim prije dobijemo priliku uživati u čarima trudnoće. 
I usput, nadam se da ću vam se pridružiti ovdje u 5.mj.

----------


## edina

Od srijede Sam porcelain sa inekcijama. imam pravi termin za ultazvuk u ponedeljak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

sandy možda ipak ne bude kasno za stimulaciju, ako si bila prethodno na kontracepciji onda nije toliko bitno ako počneš i 5 d.c. jer ti je ionako umjetni ciklus, tako se znalo dešavati u Mariboru...

----------


## 123beba

Cure, stiže kava, kakao, bijela kava, čaj... Pa slobodno se poslužite u ovo hladno jutro! Živjele...

----------


## nana0501

Jutro i ja bi jedan caj bas mi je hladno

----------


## bubekica

~~~~~~~~ vikend lista ~~~~~~~~~
~~~~puno srece iduci tjedan!~~~~

*PROSINAC 2012. (7)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); luc, PFC, 1. AID; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
hannah8 (PFC Prag)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
 ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF
Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
valiana (PFC, Prag)
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće); 
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## BigBlue

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap: 

Bravo na listi bubek! Tako mi je drago da si ti preuzela! (imala sam i dobru njušku, bilo je u zadnji moment, u horizontali sam i sjedenje mi zabranili)

Ja bi dupli espresso, hvala 123beba na današnjoj ponudi.

Sandy - jesi li koga dobila na VV? Jesi li na dugom protokolu? Ako si pod supresijom (decapetyl, suprefact), možda se i prošvercas do ponedjeljka, ali ja bi na tvom mjestu danas svejedno otišla gore. Držim  :fige: 

Čekalicama, pikalicama, šmrkalicama i svima koji se tek spremaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne!

----------


## Mary123

Od sutra sam pikalica..... :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*mary*  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super-stimulaciju!
*bb*  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

*Bubekica* hvala i tebi  :Klap:  za listu....sada baš gledam davanje inekcija na youtube i svugdje je davanje pod stupnjem od 90 pa sam sva zbunjena...dal pod 90 il 45?

----------


## tetadoktor

evo i mene na  :Coffee: 

već sam jednu smazala uz kesten pire sa frendicom u raaaaaano jutro  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*mary* ja bih rekla izmedju 45 i 90, blize 45. mrsavicama ne bih preporucila da pikaju pod 90, mislim da onda ima sanse da piknu u misic.

----------


## Gabi25

> *Bubekica* hvala i tebi  za listu....sada baš gledam davanje inekcija na youtube i svugdje je davanje pod stupnjem od 90 pa sam sva zbunjena...dal pod 90 il 45?


Po mom iskustvu sasvim je svejedno, probala sam i ovako i onako i rezultat je bio uvijek sličan.

----------


## Gabi25

> *mary* ja bih rekla izmedju 45 i 90, blize 45. mrsavicama ne bih preporucila da pikaju pod 90, mislim da onda ima sanse da piknu u misic.


Ja sam mrsava (bila dok sam se pikala LOL) pa se nikad nisam upiknula u mišić. Mislim da su te iglice premale da bi došle do mišića.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa uvijek si uzmete špekić sa dva prsta kao da se uštipnete i onda u to zabodete, nema šanse da dođe do mišića

----------


## Mali Mimi

i iglu obavezno gurnite do kraja jer će vam se pojaviti mjehurić na koži

----------


## Mary123

Prošli put sam onak malo ukoso....može se reć pod 45...i sad gledam filmiće i zbenilo me....
Hvala vam... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

:Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ??

----------


## željkica

????????????????????

----------


## vatra86

*Mary* mislim da na kutiji pise da se daje s.c. sto znaci subkutano, znaci pod 45, i kao sta je mimi rekla malo naberes kožu i das... meni na hitnu dolaze cure i uvijek ih bodem pod 45 kako pise na kutiji.

a zasto smo tuzne? nisu valjda neke tuzne vijesti? uf.... zasto toga mora biti?  :Sad:

----------


## barbi26

tikici69 se nešto dogodilo, ni ja ne znam što...

----------


## sanda1977

drage moje,danas se želim oprostiti na neko vrijeme od vas......mislim da više nemam snage čitati tužne stvari...nadam se da ćete razumjeti......svaka tuga me pogodi i budem loše.....moram sada misliti na svoju bebicu.....i ne razmišljati o lošim stvarima......želim vam svima sve najbolje što si poželjeti možete.......ovo danas me jako pogodilo....i stalno mislim da sanjam.....uz trudnoću imam i SVPT-tahikardiju,koja mi je malo aktivnija sada od hormona....a ovo sve....me samo uznemiruje.....znajte da vas sve volim i sve ste mi drage.....hvala vam na svemu..... :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

*sanda* razumijemo te... cuvaj sebe i svoju bebicu...  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Sanda čuvaj sebe i bebu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Jako tužno! Tiks  :Crying or Very sad: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78173-T...u-princezu-%28

----------


## željkica

Užas svaka riječ je suvišna............ :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:   pa šta se dogodilo?

----------


## anabanana

strašno je to i čitati, a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to proživiti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljubilica

tragedija prava... pa šta se to dogodi pred sam porod??? strah me i zamišljati  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tonili

Drage i dragi moji, ja vas sve pozivam da se presvučete u avatar koji je na linku...
Tikica je dugo, dugo član ove naše zajednice, zajedno s nama je plakala kada nam je bilo teško i veselila se svakoj našoj dočekanoj sreći... U ovim je trenutcima ništa ne može utješiti, svaka riječ je suvišna...budimo uz nju tiho i u miru.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1105925...eat=directlink

----------


## ruža82

Ne mogu staviti avatar, dal samo meni ne radi ili????

----------


## tonili

Morate ovu fotku spremit na svoj komp pa onda staviti.... vjerujem da će se uskoro naći i u rodinim ponuđenim avatarima...

----------


## bubekica

> Morate ovu fotku spremit na svoj komp pa onda staviti.... vjerujem da će se uskoro naći i u rodinim ponuđenim avatarima...


vec je u ponudjenima. hvala...

----------


## Mary123

Jučer se piknila...danas opet....kad stisem putac za izbacivanje tekućine mi samo odbrojava...jel tak???
Sanda čuvaj sebe i bebicu.. :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Prvo svima puno sreće za sve šta treba!!!!!!!!!!
Danas sam bila na drugi uzv i šok :Shock:  nema ništa na gonalima sam već 10 dana i nisam ništa reagirala!tako da mi je odlučila pojačat dozu umjesno 1 sad primam po 2 gonala ( mogla je to i prije napravit). Malo mi je to nejasno jer kad sam bila u postupku prvi put dobili samo 12 js (tad sam primala po 3 gonala dnevno), tako da su mi danas sve lađe potonule  :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Drage Mariborčanke (bivše, sadašanje i buduće) treba mi jedna informacija i jako mi se žuri, stoga ako netko zna molila bih da mi zaposta:

*- kontakt telefon (ili mail) Ljekarne koja se  nalazi uz UKC MARIBOR, uz bolnicu, ljekarna u koju nas  šalju da  kupujemo stimulaciju (dakle ne u Novoj Vasi, nego pored  bolnice).*

Možda neka od vas ima sačuvane račune na kojima pišu podaci, ja na žalost nemam.

*Unaprijed zahvalna!*

----------


## maca papucarica

> Prvo svima puno sreće za sve šta treba!!!!!!!!!!
> Danas sam bila na drugi uzv i šok nema ništa na gonalima sam već 10 dana i nisam ništa reagirala!tako da mi je odlučila pojačat dozu umjesno 1 sad primam po 2 gonala ( mogla je to i prije napravit). Malo mi je to nejasno jer kad sam bila u postupku prvi put dobili samo 12 js (tad sam primala po 3 gonala dnevno), tako da su mi danas sve lađe potonule


Ne razumijem, ako si imala dva uspjesna protokola prije (12 js  :Klap: ), zasto dr nije ponovila te uspjesne protokole, nego izmislja toplu vodu, a sad- spasavaj sto se spasiti da!? Stednja?

----------


## sandy0606

Prijavljujem postupak u veljaci. Sijecanj nam nije bio sudjen.  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

sandy0606 :Love:  i neka taj u veljači bude dobitan ~~~~~

----------


## željkica

> Ne razumijem, ako si imala dva uspjesna protokola prije (12 js ), zasto dr nije ponovila te uspjesne protokole, nego izmislja toplu vodu, a sad- spasavaj sto se spasiti da!? Stednja?


Prva dva postupka sam bila privatno,a sad sam se prebacila preko hzzo-a,rekla sam joj sve kako je bilo da sam pila bromergone (možda je zato išla sa manjom dozom) , sad mi jedino nije jasno zašto nije pojačala dozu nakon pvog uz  :Confused:  malo me sve to nervira idem u srijedu ponovo pa ćemo vidit. malo sam ljuta mislim da je falila sa dozom¨!

----------


## željkica

> Prijavljujem postupak u veljaci. Sijecanj nam nije bio sudjen.


Puno sreće ti želim i neka bude dobitno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Kavicaaaa !
Naravno ide i čaj i kakao , poslužite se !

----------


## željkica

Mami ,hvala na kavici mmmmmmmm.........

----------


## Kadauna

> Prvo svima puno sreće za sve šta treba!!!!!!!!!!
> Danas sam bila na drugi uzv i šok nema ništa na gonalima sam već 10 dana i nisam ništa reagirala!tako da mi je odlučila pojačat dozu umjesno 1 sad primam po 2 gonala ( mogla je to i prije napravit). Malo mi je to nejasno jer kad sam bila u postupku prvi put dobili samo 12 js (tad sam primala po 3 gonala dnevno), tako da su mi danas sve lađe potonule



 a) iskreno zeljkica, bojim se da ti od ovoga postupka ne bude ništa ali inzistiraj da ti taj postupak ne uračunaju u 4 stimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a
 b) i mislim da ti je doktorica upravo zbog štednje i vjerojatno na temelju izgleda tvojih jajnika odredila mnogo manju dozu gonala, iako mi je to suludo da nakon tako dobre reakcije u prethodnom postupku ona ide kemijati po svome..... Iako su meni to na Vuk Vrhovcu svojedobno isto napravili. Nakon sasvim ok reakcije na stimulaciju s 3 gonala i poslije 2 gonala dnevno u mom prvom postupku i dobivenih 11 j.s. (sve privatno), su mi na VV zbog mojih jajnika "policističnog izgleda" išli samovoljno određivati dozu i davali mi 1,5 gonal dnevno i totalni fijasko, 1 j.s. i ostala sam bez transfera....... 
Kakav ti je AMH i koji broj antralnih folikula imaš? Jel imaš možda PCOS?

Pripremi se na promašeni postupak, ako do sada folikuli nisu počeli se razvijati nakon 10 dana stimulacije, uistinu sumnjam da budu sada...... 

*Kao što rekoh, traži svoja pravai i inzistiraj na tome da ti ovaj postupak uopće ne računaju!!!!*

----------


## željkica

Kadauna, imaš pp!

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, evo mene doma nakon 12 dana bolnice. Sve je ok, osim e coli na brisu cerviksa, pa sam na antibioticima. Nisam baš u tijeku tko je u koj fazi, pa šaljem svima milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar i plodan početak ove godine!!!
A sad pitanjce (sorry ako ne spada pod ovu temu). Jel netko zna da li je 1 tableta duphastona po jačini jednaka jednoj tableti utrogestana? Budući sam u bolnici bila na utrićima 3*2, na otpusnom mi napisali dalje duphaston 2*1, a moj mi gin. dao utriće 2*1, pa me strah da 2*1 utrići nisu dovoljno jaki kao duphaston 2*1. Zvala bolnicu, javila se sestra, ona tvrdi da je to isto, ali sam malo skeptična da me sa 3*2 stave odmah na 2*1 utriće. Danas sam 13+3 trudna.
Hvala svima!!!

----------


## beilana

Mury ja sam do 12tt pila 2x1 duphice a onda 1x1 do 14tt jer kao dalje posteljica preuzima tu ulogu i progesteron ti ne treba. Nikad nisan kuzila cemu doktori daju iza 14tt progesteron. To je moje iskustvo. I citala sam da su utrici jaci od duphica. To je sve kak ti mogu pomoc. A mozda ti namjerno smanjuje dozu

----------


## Mary123

U petak sam na uzv-u...Ako ima još tko neka se javi....
*Mami* hvala na kavici... :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

nakon jutrosnjeg fitnesa sa snijegom, ja cu caj da se zagrijem!!! hvala 

svima saljem milion AltGr+1 za sto god vam treba  :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## željkica

Kadauna, nestala mi je tvoja poruka  :Laughing:  a nemogu ti ništa poslat jer ti je pun inbox

----------


## željkica

Cure pomoć ja sam već nekih 10 tak dana na gonalima već sam pisala o tome , od prije nekih pola sata imam smeđi iscjedak kao pred mengu????????????????

----------


## Mury

Hvala *beilana*. Ma ja sam imala hematom, pa zato me duže drže na utrićima, a i blizanačka trudnoća, pa možda ima i to nekakve veze. Ali, ajd vjerovat ću svom gin i sestrama s patologije koje sam jutros zvala (budući nisam mogla doći do dr. koja me vodila u bolnici)

----------


## libicaa

jutro curice .... ajme pa šta se dogodilo tikici  :Sad:  prestrašno ... jel nije ona bila baš pred porod?

----------


## J&D

Ja sam stavaljala do 13 tjedna 3x2 utrica i onda tjedan dana 3x1

----------


## Mury

J&*D*, nakon tjedan dana 3x1 si skroz prestala? Joj, morat ću si napraviti kombinaciju po intuiciji, nekako me strah sa 3x2 pasti odmah na 2x1.

----------


## Mali Mimi

libicaa je nažalost, svima nam je to bio veliki šok :Sad: 
željkice ne bih točno znala najbolje pitaj dr. na sljedećoj folikulometriji...

----------


## libicaa

:Sad:  pa šta se dogodilo?

----------


## Mali Mimi

srce prestalo kucati ne zna se još točno zašto i kako

----------


## mare41

> Mury ja sam do 12tt pila 2x1 duphice a onda 1x1 do 14tt jer kao dalje posteljica preuzima tu ulogu i progesteron ti ne treba. Nikad nisan kuzila cemu doktori daju iza 14tt progesteron.


ja do 20 tt na utrićima, rekla ti je Mury: blzanci, hematomi, spontani, jesmo sad pojasnili?

----------


## libicaa

Baš sam pala u komu kad sam pročitala... prestrašno i pretužno  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

> J&*D*, nakon tjedan dana 3x1 si skroz prestala? Joj, morat ću si napraviti kombinaciju po intuiciji, nekako me strah sa 3x2 pasti odmah na 2x1.


Mury, najbolje je konzultirati liječnika kod kojega si ostvarila trudnoću, ali ovako laički, obzirom da su gemini, hematom, bris cerviksa pozitivan na e. colli koliko vidim- možda bolje oralno utriće uzimati nego puno "prčkati" dolje...ja sam na 2x1 Crinone , u 7 tjednu sam, a na nalazu mi je doktorica prepisala:
od 13 tjedna 2x2 Utrogestan, od 14 tjedna 2x1 Utrogestan, a po potrebi do 32 tjedna- ona smatra da ne škodi, čemu u prilog i govore istraživanja prema čijim rezultatima progesteron tijekom cijele trudnoće spriječava prijevremeni porod u velikom broju slučajeva...
Naravno, svaka od nas je zasebna i imamo prilagođenu terapiju/dozu, ali meni su se svi liječnici složili u jednome-nikako ne prekidati uzimanje naglo :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Kod mene je "odvikavanje" išlo na način:
sa 6 komada smo prešli 2 dana na 5 komada (ukinula jedan večernji), pa 2 dana na 4 komada (ukinula jedan popodnevni), pa 2 dana 3 komada (ukinula jedan jutarnji), pa onda 2 dana 2 komada (ukinula večernji), 2 dana 1 komad (ukinula popodnevni), pa onda ukinula sve. 
A jesam pojasnila  :lool:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure!! Ma znate što, da se ja ne mislim, do sljed.pregleda nastavljam 3x2 i amen Bože. Od viška glava neće boliti. A moj gin ako slučajno mi ne bude htio dat, kupit ću ih.

----------


## hope31

ja sam utriće stavljala 3x2 do 13+3 tj i taj dan išla na uzv i dr rekao nema više svrhe da ih stavljam i na njegovu preporuku prestala bez ikakvog smanjivanja, ali naravno svatko je individualan, blizanci hematomi, ja sam imala hematom ali je dosta brzo nestao i nisam krvarila

----------


## vatra86

samo cu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vama trudnicama T ostane uredna i mirna do kraja...
curama u postupcima da bude sto uspjesnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja u cetvrtak idem na hsg, pa valjda bude ok, jos nemam nikakve emocije ali budu vjerojatno taj dan ujutro..
pozz svima i puse

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra sretno na hsg-u~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

vatra sretno!

----------


## hope31

vatra86 sretno :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* ti si heroj i ti to mozes  :fige:  za uspjesan hsg

----------


## hrki

Vatra,sretno!

----------


## tina29

*vatra* sretno!

----------


## ana-

svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

i stavljam link na temu za našu Tikicu78 i njene zvjezdice 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78233-R...37#post2318337

----------


## beilana

> ja do 20 tt na utrićima, rekla ti je Mury: blzanci, hematomi, spontani, jesmo sad pojasnili?


I ja sam imala ab 2007 i prijeteci ab.u 7tt pa sam pila do 14tt, jer tad vise nema potrebe. Mislim meni je svejedno hoce neko piti do 10, 14 ili 40tt ja sam samo iznjela svoj slucaj i misljenje. Dobro mi je poznat taj strah skidanja s duphica, i osluskivanje svakog znakica jel sve ok. Hvala Bogu sad kad sam zabrinuta malo podragam trbuh i beba skoci i ritne pa sam u oblacima.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ima li koga za kavicu ?

----------


## mare41

mami, uvijek, jutro svima!

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro svima, hvala na kavi Mami; stvarno je potrebna!

I cure moje, jeste li spremne na novu rundu snježnih radosti?  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Jutrašce....Hvala na kavici...*BB* ja nebi novu rundu snijega...sutra trebam za Zg da bi u petak otišla na uzv....kod mene ga ima kao u Zg samo kaj mi još uvijek imamo kamo s njim.. :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Jutro! Hvala ja sam popila nes  sa mijekom, nudimo dalje kavu, čaj , nescafe,  kapučino pa se poslužite i  ugodan dan  sa što manje stresnih situacija i zločestih ljudi!

----------


## BigBlue

> ugodan dan  sa što manje stresnih situacija i zločestih ljudi!


Zar si već imala danas bliske susrete s TOM vrstom?  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> I ja sam imala ab 2007 i prijeteci ab.u 7tt pa sam pila do 14tt, jer tad vise nema potrebe. Mislim meni je svejedno hoce neko piti do 10, 14 ili 40tt ja sam samo iznjela svoj slucaj i misljenje. Dobro mi je poznat taj strah skidanja s duphica, i osluskivanje svakog znakica jel sve ok.


Podsjećam tebe i druge, po stoti put, imamo svoje doktore koji nam određuju terapije, i slušamo ih, a ovdje pišemo svoja iskustva u vezi toga, bez komentara da li neko razumije moju terapiju ili ne, u spontanim začećima su doktori ipak opušteniji što se tiče progesterona, ili je to samo moj pogrešan dojam, ne znam jer nisam doktor, al ne komentiram do kad kome treba terapija i da li ja to razumijem ili ne i da li smatram da je potrebno ili ne

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto se  tice  utrica   svi kazu  koristi se  do  12tj,dalje  nepotrebno  ....
  a  mnogi u  ivf  trudnocama -rizicnim trudnocama  ,  koriste   i dulje,  ovisi  o  svemu,  
sve  kako  dr. kaze,  ja sam  koristila  do  21tj, 
nece  skodit   , ipak  je to  cuvar  trudnoce  zar ne  ?  
i skida se  postepeno   , barem  su meni tako govorili,  ne naglo....

mury   sretno  !!!

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure na savjetima. Ja evo pokušavam dobiti dr. Alebića da čujem i njegovo mišljenej, jer dr. na SD koja me vodial ovih dana ne mogu dobiti. A moj gin. iskreno je malo zbunjen sav, pa nisam sigurna u ono što on kaže.

----------


## BigBlue

Mury, sretno!
Da se ove beštije od escherichije čim prije riješiš i da nam se pridružiš na _Blizacima_  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Progesteron u trudnoći smanjuje kontrakcije, pa se zato ponekad i daje puno dulje od 12./13. tt. Svi smo mi individue i zato postoji liječnička procjena pri propisivanju terapije; Mury, ja bi ih poslušala. Što se tiče postepenog "skidanja" s terapije, ja sam prvo bila na Crinone gelu 2x dnevno, pa na utrogestanima 3x2 do kombiniranog. Istodobno su mi došli nalazi krvi iz kojih se vidjelo da su mi jetreni enzimi otišli nebu pod oblake, pa sam bez ikakvih posljedica skinuta s terapije doslovno preko noći.

Mary 123 - ti si krenula, to je sutra folikulometrija? Držim :fige: (i za proboj do Zagreba, ako bude vrijeme po prognozi)

----------


## bubekica

doslo je toga da nam ni BB vise ne zna gdje je tko s postupkom pa lijepim svjezu listu.
anny5 cestitam na trudnoci! molim sve curke koje su zapisane u sijecnju da krecu u postupak da jave ako su krenule, pokusavam prekopati, ali nejde.
svim betocekalicama, pogotovo ceskim slajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PROSINAC 2012. (8)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
valiana (PFC Prag) 28.01.
luc, (PFC  Prag) 1. AID
hannah8 (PFC Prag) 29.01.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); jejja, Ri, 1. IVF  

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)


ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće); 
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## beilana

> Podsjećam tebe i druge, po stoti put, imamo svoje doktore koji nam određuju terapije, i slušamo ih, a ovdje pišemo svoja iskustva u vezi toga, bez komentara da li neko razumije moju terapiju ili ne, u spontanim začećima su doktori ipak opušteniji što se tiče progesterona, ili je to samo moj pogrešan dojam, ne znam jer nisam doktor, al ne komentiram do kad kome treba terapija i da li ja to razumijem ili ne i da li smatram da je potrebno ili ne


A kaj mislis zast joj polako skida dozu? Jer ju skida s progesterona. Ne znam odkad ja to ne smijem napisat da ne razumijem zakaj se daje iznad 14tt? Ima to kakvo pravilo kaj nesmijem napisat? I da malo vise surfate i engl stranice vidjele bi da nije toliko bezopasan kasnije.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Beilana*, draga, cemu takva agresiva!?
Svi smo mi jedinke za sebe, razlikuju nam se trudnoce, razliciti lijecnici nas vode, a i oni imaju razlicita misljenja i iskustva...
Sto se tice eng/hrv stranica, ukoliko ne govorimo o relevantnim istrazivanjima, to je sve rekla-kazala, na sto Mare41 upravo i upozorava.
A relevantna istrazivanja nisu jednoznacna, otuda i razlike u preporukama lijecnika i praksi!

----------


## beilana

izvinjavam se mare41 i maco ako ste se našle uvrijeđene

----------


## vatra86

amo pozdrav! hvala na ohrbrenju... mogu ja to i sve ce biti super sutra...
samo vi lipo raspravljajte da nesto naucimo... 

(isti taj post sam stavila na temu di cestitamo tikici78... super sam...  :Laughing:  )

----------


## BigBlue

> doslo je toga da nam ni BB vise ne zna gdje je tko s postupkom pa lijepim svjezu listu.


Trudnička amnezija bit će  :Razz: 

Curkama u svim fazama šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ _sad znam tko je gdje_

Našim ßčekalicama da dočekaju plusiće i velike bete, a da nam čehinje ispune trudničku listu  :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

> Mury, sretno!
> Da se ove beštije od escherichije čim prije riješiš i da nam se pridružiš na _Blizacima_  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Progesteron u trudnoći smanjuje kontrakcije, pa se zato ponekad i daje puno dulje od 12./13. tt. Svi smo mi individue i zato postoji liječnička procjena pri propisivanju terapije; Mury, ja bi ih poslušala. Što se tiče postepenog "skidanja" s terapije, ja sam prvo bila na Crinone gelu 2x dnevno, pa na utrogestanima 3x2 do kombiniranog. Istodobno su mi došli nalazi krvi iz kojih se vidjelo da su mi jetreni enzimi otišli nebu pod oblake, pa sam bez ikakvih posljedica skinuta s terapije doslovno preko noći.
> 
> Mary 123 - ti si krenula, to je sutra folikulometrija? Držim  (i za proboj do Zagreba, ako bude vrijeme po prognozi)


U petak je folikometrija....jajnike već danas osjetim....
Koliko primjećujem nema me na listi ovaj put...hehehe

----------


## bubekica

Mary, kako ne, pod pikalicama si  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

BB,hvala na zeljama za rjesavanja od e coli.
Cure,nemojte dizat tenzije oko mojih utrice,zvala sam i dr. Alebica,i on mi je potvrdio da je ok da sad uzimam po 2x1.Tako da mi je sada savjest cista glede utrica. 
Saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba!!!

----------


## željkica

*bubekice*,možeš me maknut s liste pikalica moj postupak je prekinut novi pokušaj u 5 mjesec.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary, kako ne, pod pikalicama si


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....sorry...vidjeh sada...sorry....




> *bubekice*,možeš me maknut s liste pikalica moj postupak je prekinut novi pokušaj u 5 mjesec.


Kaj se dogodilo željkice?

----------


## sandy0606

Bubi bravo za listu. Stvarno si temeljita.  :Smile:  
Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se posluzite kome treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta bi zeljkice,    nadam se da ti nece  racunati  kao  potroseni  1 postupak

----------


## željkica

Pa nisam ništa reagirala pa je odlučila da prekinemo,jajnici zakazali  :Evil or Very Mad:  možda je doza bila mala jer sam u prvom postupku dobila 12 js neznam ni sama  :neznam:  razočarana sam!Pitala sam dr šta će pisat rekla je da će napisat kao blago stimulirano (pa sad šta to značilo).
Ti *crvenkapice*  kako si?

----------


## tina29

*željkica*-baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo,drugi put će biti bolje,sigurno,samo hrabro dalje!  :Love: , :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*tina29* hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## željkica

> *željkica*-baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo,drugi put će biti bolje,sigurno,samo hrabro dalje! ,


Ti si sutra na fm,jel tako?želim ti puuuuuuuuuuno sreće držim  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## tina29

nisam,u petak,ali svejedno,hvalaaaaa! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* zao mi je  :Love:  ako je blago stimulirani, to znaci da ti se taj postupak racunao kao stimulirani, a ne kao prirodnjak, a to nije dobro, jer prek hzzo imas pravo na samo 4 stimulirana, a ispucati 1 od ta 4 na nesto ovakvo je suludo... imaju li doktori plan za dalje?

----------


## željkica

> nisam,u petak,ali svejedno,hvalaaaaa!


to sam i mislila u petak sory malo sam smušena! :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> *željkica* zao mi je  ako je blago stimulirani, to znaci da ti se taj postupak racunao kao stimulirani, a ne kao prirodnjak, a to nije dobro, jer prek hzzo imas pravo na samo 4 stimulirana, a ispucati 1 od ta 4 na nesto ovakvo je suludo... imaju li doktori plan za dalje?


Pa probat ću s dr da nešto učini da napiše prirodnjak valjda će izać ususret! u 5 mj idemo ponovo sa jačom dozom,pitala sam oću radit kakve dodatne pretrage kaže da ne treba.
a 5 mj je tako dalekoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## vatra86

*željkica* i meni je bas zao sta nisi reagirala... mora bit bolje u 5 mj. saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme sto prije prodje...  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkica,jako mi je zao. Ovo je stvarno bezveze,nadam se da ce te vratiti na uspjesan protokol

Inace, jel za amh bitno u kojem se dijelu ciklusa vadi?

----------


## milasova8

Zeljkica,zao mi je :Sad: 

Vrci,nije bitan dc..

Svim parovima u postupku,cekalicama kojecega saljem hrpu pizitivnih vibri~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno!!

----------


## mare41

jutro svima uz kavu! ne zavidim onima koji idu radit po ovom vremenu

----------


## Mojca

dodajem i kroasane uz kavu koju mare nudi. dobro jutro svima...

----------


## Ginger

jutro, fala na kavici

željkice, baš mi je žao
al nemoj joj to pustiti samo tako, pa brojat će ti to u ona 4 stimulirana

----------


## 123beba

Željkice, Grlim...

Cure hvala na kavi, a s ovom ponudom kroasana ste mi potaknule da odem do pekarne po jedan...  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Hvala na kavi, ja ći ipak toplo mlijeko, a slatko, pa i kroasane ako su slatki ne mogu pomirisati  :Smile: 
Željkica, drži se, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme brzo prođe do sljedećeg postupka iz kojeg ćeš izaći trbušasta!!!!
I ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Joj željkice, jel imaš kakvih mogućnosti da odeš u Zg na postupak, mislim da je to što ti je dr. odredila bila  preslaba doza za tvoje jajnike i onda će ti se još brojat kao potrošeni postupak a zašto? Nije tvoja greška što je ona krivo procjenila stanje

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure na ohrabljenju  :Heart:  ste! toliko sam čekala taj 1 mj da krenemo ( još sam i na go) i onda ovakav scenarij za poludit  :cupakosu: Äl zainatit ću se ja svima njima i jajnicima i spermićima-pokrenut će se oni jadnici jedni neće oni mene zezat ženu od ???kila  :Laughing:  i doktorima ...........i ja iz sljedećeg postupka izlazim sa svojom mrvicom-ama!!!!!!eto tako!

Puno sreće vam svima želim da mi šta prije postanete trbušaste! :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zeljkice,  a  lijekovi  koje  su ti dali ?  to ce  oni sve  naplatit   ....ako imas  novaca   plati  lijekove  nek  ti  ne  racunaju nikakav   postupak,  ipak je njihova  greska  a cija  druga  ?
bas  mi je zao  da njihovom  greskom   gubimo  postupke  kojih samo imamo  4    :/
eto zasto  ja  necu   u kbc   , zato sto oni   po svom rade  ne gledajuci  prijasnje  postupke,  prijasnji  protokol  i  rezultat  
sretno  draga  u  5mj   ~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam  ok,   u  3mj  smo u postupku   opet

----------


## željkica

crvenkapice, gonale sam ja platila jedino su oni cetrotide evo baš sad zivkam u bolnicu da vidim jel može šta napravit, inače ja sam dr dala nalaze od prošlog postupka al eto.......očito im privatnici idu na živce premda je meni dr P. odličan!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

željkice, je li to dobro shvaćam-
ti si platila gonale za postupak u bolnici? i oni bi ti to računali kao "blagu stimulaciju"? znači, tebi bi računali kao jedan od 4 stimulirana postupka, sama si kupila gonale, a radi greške u stimulaciji postupak je prekinut?

ja bih odmah  otišla u bolnicu i inzistirala da se to ne računa kao postupak (nikakav, a kamoli stimulirani) zvala bih HZZO da ih izvjestim o situaciji...

----------


## frka

čekaj, željkice - platila si gonale i to ti svejedno računaju kao potrošeni postupak??!! znači, ne samo da su skroz zeznuli stvar jer se nisu držali već uspješnih protokola nego ti i prikrpavaju ovu kao jedan od 4 stimulirana preko HZZO-a, a sama si nabavila lijekove???!!! i kako je to uopće moguće?? po novom zakonu možeš platiti čitav postupak u državnoj klinici, ali ne i samo lijekove! nije kao prije kada su postupci bili neograničeni, a lijekove su parovi sami donosili.

zahtijevaj da ti ovo ne pribroje u 4 postupka - sami su odgovorni za fijasko jer se nisu pridržavali protokola koji se pokazao uspješnim. i uz to - ovo nije bio blago stimulirani (klomifen/femara + koji gonal/menopur) već stimulirani, ali s potpuno promašenom dozom lijekova. svaki imalo iskusan dr ne bi smanjio lijekove s 3 na 1 dnevno ako su protokoli s 3 rezultirali s 12 js! ne daj se navlačiti! i svakako razmisli o Zg ili nekoj drugoj opciji!

----------


## željkica

Da zato šta ih oni nisu imali ( stigli su im tek 7.1) i da mi ne propadne postupak( na kraju mi je i propa) ja sam pitala jel mogu sama kupit gonale i naravno da mogu!jučer sam sva bila smušena pa nisam dobro ni pitala ali hoću probat ću se izborit.

----------


## željkica

> čekaj, željkice - platila si gonale i to ti svejedno računaju kao potrošeni postupak??!! znači, ne samo da su skroz zeznuli stvar jer se nisu držali već uspješnih protokola nego ti i prikrpavaju ovu kao jedan od 4 stimulirana preko HZZO-a, a sama si nabavila lijekove???!!! i kako je to uopće moguće?? po novom zakonu možeš platiti čitav postupak u državnoj klinici, ali ne i samo lijekove! nije kao prije kada su postupci bili neograničeni, a lijekove su parovi sami donosili.
> 
> zahtijevaj da ti ovo ne pribroje u 4 postupka - sami su odgovorni za fijasko jer se nisu pridržavali protokola koji se pokazao uspješnim. i uz to - ovo nije bio blago stimulirani (klomifen/femara + koji gonal/menopur) već stimulirani, ali s potpuno promašenom dozom lijekova. svaki imalo iskusan dr ne bi smanjio lijekove s 3 na 1 dnevno ako su protokoli s 3 rezultirali s 12 js! ne daj se navlačiti! i svakako razmisli o Zg ili nekoj drugoj opciji!


Ako bi se odlučila za zg jel mogu ić preko hzzo-aili privatno?

----------


## Inesz

idi odmah u bolnicu. zašto da ti računaju postupak uopće? radi nekoliko folikulometrija i nekoliko ampula cetrotida? nije bilo punkcije, nije bilo rada biologa i troškova ivfa-a, nije bilo transfera? pa za boga, kako oni to misle onda računati kao stimulirani postupak? 

odmah draga u akciju.

----------


## željkica

nemogu vam opisat kako mi je sad teško  :Crying or Very sad:  :Confused:

----------


## frka

> Ako bi se odlučila za zg jel mogu ić preko hzzo-aili privatno?


ma možeš normalno u bilo koju državnu kliniku u Zg. jedino bi ti se moglo desiti da ne dobiješ putne troškove jer u St postoji taj odjel. ali i to ovisi o tvom soc ginu... 

i još jednom - ZAHTIJEVAJ da ti se to ne računa kao postupak.

----------


## željkica

evo dobila sam sestru kaže da je propali pokušaj jer sam potrošila 7 cetrotida i da imam još pravo 5 puta , po novom zakonu imamo 6 puta pravo, i da imam pravo na 2 prirodna!jel to AIH?pa se mislim da probamo prirodno neznam kako dr određuju ko je za umjetnu a ko za prirodni!inače mužev sgram je jako loš.

----------


## snupi

Drago mi je da si dobila odjel i sad u nove pobjede!!

----------


## Inesz

ma daj željkice, nazovi opet odjel i neka ti još jednom objasne tko je odgovoran za neuspjeli postupak. onda im reci da ćeš sada zvati HZZO. budi odlučna.

----------


## frka

željkice, prirodni postupak je IVF BEZ lijekova - znači pokušava se uloviti jajna stanica u uobičajenom, nestimuliranom ciklusu. uspješnost prirodnjaka je jako mala . neusporedivo sa stimuliranim postupkom. ti nisi došla ni do punkcije NJIHOVOM greškom i još si i sama platila gonale. ZAHTIJEVAJ da ti to ne broje kao propali stimulirani, ponudi se da ćeš platiti cetrotide, zaprijeti im prijavom i novinama. učini što god da ti se to ne pribroji pokušajima preko HZZO-a jer ovo stvarno nije u redu, a i kasnije ti može čuda značiti! sram ih bilo! i baš se pitam, jesu li ti onda bar spomenuli kako će ti se kompenzirati to što si kupila gonale kad već to broje kao stimulirani?! sramota!

i inače, izraz "umjetna" je neprimjeren i veže se uz brojne predrasude i neistine - ispravan izraz je potpomognuta oplodnja.

ne daj se i zahtijevaj svoja prava!

----------


## Inesz

> evo dobila sam sestru kaže da je propali pokušaj jer sam potrošila 7 cetrotida i da imam još pravo 5 puta , po novom zakonu imamo 6 puta pravo, i da imam pravo na 2 prirodna!jel to AIH?pa se mislim da probamo prirodno neznam kako dr određuju ko je za umjetnu a ko za prirodni!inače mužev sgram je jako loš.


sestra ti je rekla da imaš još pravo na 5 pokušaja, od tih 5 pokušaja preostala bi ti 2 pokušaja u prirodnom ciklusu. dakle ovaj ti računaju kao stimulirani.

ne daj se, zovi ih, traži dr koja ti je radila postupak i ako treba reci joj da ćeš se obratiti hzzo, i udrugama za zaštitu prava pacijenata.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, često virkam na temu, ali kako ni sama ne znam što u ovom trenutku odbrojavam, nisam se javljala...

Najprije da *Bubekici* poželim sreću s listom, a i sebi da se na njoj u ovoj godini nađem. :Kiss: 

*Željkice*, zapravo me ovo što ti se dogodilo ponukalo da se javim. Pa to je strašno i nedopustivo da ti tako broje postupak, kad se uz to stvarno čini da je dr. pogriješila. Naravno da to neće tako prikazati. Ne znam što bih ti rekla, osim da mi je jako žao, i da promisliš onda o nekoj drugoj bolnici u Hrvatskoj. Teško mi je to reći, jer bih voljela da u svom gradu možemo s povjerenjem nekamo otići osim kod privatnika. Uza sve teškoće kroz koje prolazimo (fizičke i psihičke), ne trebamo trpiti liječničke previde...  Kad se samo sjetim da sam i sama bila na razgovoru kod iste dr. planirajući tamo napraviti koji postupak.
Jesi li pitala dr. P. da te stavi na listu HZZO-a? Ima ta mogućnost, malo ćeš čekati, ali do tada možeš otići negdje drugdje... Želim ti sreću!

Svim curama pozdrav i sretno!  :Bye:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Kod mene je "odvikavanje" išlo na način:
> sa 6 komada smo prešli 2 dana na 5 komada (ukinula jedan večernji), pa 2 dana na 4 komada (ukinula jedan popodnevni), pa 2 dana 3 komada (ukinula jedan jutarnji), pa onda 2 dana 2 komada (ukinula večernji), 2 dana 1 komad (ukinula popodnevni), pa onda ukinula sve. 
> A jesam pojasnila


Evo mene još malo na temu "odvikavanja" od utrogestana...
Mislim da su to stvarno velike doze progesterona (3x2 3xna dan, toliko sam i ja stavljala do prestanka razvoja ploda) i da bi ih svakako trebalo postupno smanjivati (i u trudnoći i prestanku trudnoće). Ni mene moj liječnik nije upozorio na to, i moj tlak je nakon kiretaže podivljao - ne odmah nego nakon nekoliko dana. Naravno da je organizam u potpunom  hormonskom šoku, ali mislim da je nagli prestanak uzimanja progesterona tome pridonio.

Nadam se da ste sve dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Zeljkica,citam i ne vjerujem!!! Odi i izbori se za sebe i.postupak..nevjerovatno sta,se desava..ali na takve stvari treba reagieati,njima pase kad sjedimo i sutimo..
Ma toliko sam ljuta na citav bolnicki sustav da vam ne mogu opisati..

----------


## vatra86

cure pozdrav...
*zeljkice* citam i ne vjerujem, pa kakvi su to ljudi...toliko toga prolazimo i onda nam oni jos otezavaju... i ja se ljutim zbog toga....ali cure koje su iskusnije lipo su ti rekle... izbori se za svoja prava!!! saljem hug!

ja bila na hsg ultrazvucno...nis nismo doznali jer nakon 10 ml ja nisam mogla izdrzati bol a i doslo mi je kao da cu kolabirati pa je prestao... nije se pojavilo vode na drugom kraju jajovoda, ali kaze da nije bilo ni nekog otpora dok je ustrcavao..pa je moguce da je bio spazam.... tako da ipak idem na inseminaciju pa tako do 1.IVF-a...ali ja se s tim slazem da si lipo moju psihu pripremim...
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ne dajte se cure!!! puse

----------


## tetadoktor

željkice, prestrašno je to što ti se događa!!! u svemu potpisujem Inesz i frku!!!!

----------


## željkica

Dođe mi da iskočim iz kože! :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## ljubilica

bojim se i pomisliti šta možda nezakonito rade a pare stave u svoj preduboki džep!!!!!  :voodoo: 
hvala bogu pa na forumu ima dosta informiranih cura pa i naučimo kako se izboriti za sebe i svoja prava. ionako previše plaćamo ta osiguranja a limitirani smo sa svime.
*željkica* :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja se pitam željkice zašto ti je pobogu dala i 7 Cetrotida? Ta terapija se daje pred kraj stimulacije tj. kad folikuli dođu do određene veličine, zar je ona tebi od početka davala i njih?

----------


## linalena

pusa cure, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i malo  :ulje:  da nas ugrije

Meni na SD prirodni je ful bez lijekova, valjda samo štopeerica - i zanima me da li u nekoj državnoj klinici rade prirodnjak a da se koriste klomifeni ili kaj slično

----------


## linalena

e da i takvo "samo kupovanje" lijekova nije dozvoljeno
mene frka da ove godine uguram još 2 postupka dok imam pravo preko HZZOa a to je upitno

----------


## crvenkapica77

¸ne mogu vjerovat   ,  platila si  gonale  i  oni jos  racunali  postupak   pa da  covjek  poludi  

zeljkice  nemoj se  gristi  , nisi znala,  nisi iskusna   ,  ali  sad  se  moras  izborit  , sad  znas  ....ako  tamo vise  ne zelis  ici  ok  sve  im reci ,
 ako  ces  ipak ici  dalje kod njih  radije se  nemoj kacit  s njima  , 
pokusaj  u zg,  eto  na  VV  kazu nema guzve  tolike,  putni trosak  neces  dobit  placen,  ali uputnicu  hoces  
idi u zg  moj  iskren savjet  ako nemas  novaca  za  CITO  
zao mi je  draga  al posteno  su te  zeznuli  ,  sramota  !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja se pitam željkice zašto ti je pobogu dala i 7 Cetrotida? Ta terapija se daje pred kraj stimulacije tj. kad folikuli dođu do određene veličine, zar je ona tebi od početka davala i njih?


prvi put  cujem da je netko  primio  vise  od  3  cetrotida

----------


## željkica

> ja se pitam željkice zašto ti je pobogu dala i 7 Cetrotida? Ta terapija se daje pred kraj stimulacije tj. kad folikuli dođu do određene veličine, zar je ona tebi od početka davala i njih?


davala mi je od 4 dana

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam gledala većina piše da ih daje na folikule vel. 14 pa nadalje do štoperice, možda postoje i takvi protokoli da se antagonisti daju ranije ali nisam ni ja čula za to

----------


## linalena

ja sam ih primala 2 puta , prvi put od 10dc tada 5 komada a drugi put od 12dc 3 kom

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena i da rade se prirodnjaci u drugim drž. klinikama bez klomifena

----------


## pirica

na firulama izgleda daju cetrotide bez uzv-a prije, to mi je potvrdio netko ovaj tj

----------


## Argente

> linalena i da rade se prirodnjaci u drugim drž. klinikama bez klomifena


Da, ali ako sam dobro shvatila, linalenu je zanimalo da li se negdje rade *s* klomifenom, da podeblja šanse.
Cure, je li u vrijeme novog zakona ijedna tražila/dobila klomiće uz prirodnjak, a da ima ovulaciju (mislim u postupcima o trošku HZZO-a)?

----------


## hope31

ja sam u zadnjem postupku kraj 9 mjeseca bila u prirodnjaku ali s klomifenom

----------


## linalena

> Da, ali ako sam dobro shvatila, linalenu je zanimalo da li se negdje rade *s* klomifenom, da podeblja šanse.
> Cure, je li u vrijeme novog zakona ijedna tražila/dobila klomiće uz prirodnjak, a da ima ovulaciju (mislim u postupcima o trošku HZZO-a)?


e tako to me zanima, jer znam da se prije kombiniralo
pa čak i koji gonal, j pitala da bi ja kupila, ali ne, ne smijem

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam mislila da dugo spavam i da je kava već vjerovatno poslužena, no vidim da još nema nikoga... Pa evo da sve bude spremno kad dođete... Kava, čaj, cappuccino,bijela kava, kakao... 
Svim curama želim prekrasan dan!!!! Uživajte moje dame!

----------


## tetadoktor

beba, hvala, ja cu rum s cajem za zagrijavanje nakon ciscenja snijega!!!

svima saljem milion AltGr+1 za sto god vam treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

> e tako to me zanima, jer znam da se prije kombiniralo
> pa čak i koji gonal, j pitala da bi ja kupila, ali ne, ne smijem


Aha nisam skužila što te zanima, eto izgleda da u nekim klinikama može hope je bila na VV pretpostavljam, ja sam u Rijeci tamo još nisam čula da to rade

----------


## doanna

nova sam, ma zapravo i nisam, ja sam na forumu mpo Vinogradska, ali samo bih željela komentirati *željkicinu* situaciju, ja sam se raspitivala što u ovakvim situacijama i što se broji pod postupkom, da skratim priču, meni su rekli da ukoliko se dobije štoperica onda se ubraja u postupak bez obzira da li se ima što punktirati, odnosno ako ne primim štopericu a postupak se iz bilo kojeg razloga mora prekinuti onda se to ne broji u postupak i da nešto se spominjalo o event. vraćanju lijekova....

----------


## doanna

> e tako to me zanima, jer znam da se prije kombiniralo
> pa čak i koji gonal, j pitala da bi ja kupila, ali ne, ne smijem


klomići kod IVF-a se smatraju polustimuliranim postupkom nikako prirodnim

----------


## Mali Mimi

Onda je u biti blesavo uopće ići s klomifenima ako će ti to brojati kao stimulirani postupak. Nekad se recimo nisu ubrajali u stimulirane i mogao si sa klomifenima ili bez njih ići do mile volje (a stimuliranih je bilo 3, a po Milinovićevom 6)

----------


## doanna

je blesavo je, ja sam krenula s klomićima s ciljem AIH, ali zbog veće količine folikula (5 kom i to su tri bila na lijevom jajniku, a lijevi jajovod mi je začepljen) su me prebacili na IVF, užasno bez veze

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma dobro u tvom slučaju je bilo opravdano (rizik od vanm. i višepl. trudnoće) ali da netko ciljano ide s klomifenima na IVF a da znaš da se u toj klinici broji kao stimulirani e to je bezveze

----------


## doanna

zar postoje klinike gdje se takav postupak broji kao prirodnjak?

----------


## Inesz

Novi zakon ne poznaje tzv polustimulirani postupak.  Zakon govori o stimuliranom postupku i postupku u prirodnom ciklusu. Novi je zakon ograničio broj pokušaja mpo na ukupno 6, od toga 2 pokušaja u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom. 

U svjetlu zakonskih ograničenja broja postupaka,  računanjem kao stimuliranog postupka onog u kojem  se koristi samo klomifen, nanosi se  prilična  nepravda za pacijentice i neplodne parove, i na jedan vrlo netransparentan način samnjuje broj pokušaja u stimuliranom postupku. Zašto? Iz više razloga:

1) Klomifen-citrat je vrlo jeftin lijek, u susjednim državama cijena kutije klomifena je 30-40 kn (kod nas u ljekarnama oko 150 kn kutija(!?) Znači, za jednu kutiju klomifena u ciklusu, i vrlo mali trošak za lijekove obračuna se postupak kao stimulirani. Sa druge strane, cijena ampula gondotropina je oko 150-200 kn. Ako znamo da se u stimuliranom postupku može upotrijebiti i do 40 ampula gonadotopina, cijena lijekova u tom postupku doseže i više od 8000 kn. 

2) Stimulacija klomifenom ne predstavlja zlatni standard stimuliranog mpo postupka. Klomifen u žena sa normalnog funkcijom jajnika ne može dovesti do razvoja velikog broja folikula, a i oni folikuli koji se izdvoje pod utjecajem klomifena, rastu neujednačeno, tako da se u cilkusu stimuliranom klomifenom rijetko kad može dobiti više od 2 (ili 3) zrele jajne stanice.

3) Sindrom policističnih jajnika, čest je uzrok neplodnosti kod žena. Žene sa ovim sindromom nemaju spontanu ovulaciju, tako da one i ne mogu koristiti svoje zakonsko pravo na 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu-jer naprosto bez lijekova nemaju ovulaciju i klomifen se u tim slučajevima koristi za izazivanje ovulacije. Ako se postupak sa klomifenom računa kao stimulirani, velika grupa žena po tom zakonu onda ne može ostvariti pravo na 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu.


Predlažem:
ne prihvaćajte olako činjenicu da vam postupak sa klomifenom obračunavaju kao stimulirani. Pitajte u vašim klinikama tko je donio takvu odluku, tražite da na uvid taj dokumet po kojem se klomifenski postupak računa kao stimulirani. Pišite HZZO-u, pišite ministru, tražite objašnjenja.

----------


## Inesz

> zar postoje klinike gdje se takav postupak broji kao prirodnjak?


čini se da je vrlo neujednačena praksa u klinikama. neke klinike postupak sa klomifenom računaju kao postupak u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## bubekica

> čini se da je vrlo neujednačena praksa u klinikama. neke klinike postupak sa klomifenom računaju kao postupak u prirodnom ciklusu.


a kako zapravo pacijenti sa sigurnoscu mogu znati na koji nacin je "racunan" njihov postupak? nitko od donosenja novog zakona jos nije potrosio 4 stimulirana postupka pa da mu mogu reci - nema vise, stoga - jel postoji neki dokument?

----------


## doanna

u zadnjem postupku s klomifenom na otpusnom pismu mi je pisalo polustimulirani postupak, tko je sad tu lud  :Confused:

----------


## Inesz

bubekice, dobro pitanje.

ne znam da li se u našim bolnicama nakon završetka postupka dobiva izlist lijekova i materijala koji su korišteni u postupku i koji će biti poslani na naplatu u HZZO?

jer za postupak se traži uputnica za bolničko liječenje, radi se upis u bolnicu prilikom aspiracije folikula. znači, ako smo upisane za bolničko liječenje, trebamo se i ispisti sa bolničkog liječenja. pri tom ispisu trebale bi dobiti listu sa vrstom i količinom lijekovima kao i  korištenim materijalom tijekom bolničkog liječenja.

----------


## BigBlue

> Novi zakon ne poznaje tzv polustimulirani postupak.  
> U svjetlu zakonskih ograničenja broja postupaka,  računanjem kao stimuliranog postupka onog u kojem se koristi samo klomifen, nanosi se  prilična nepravda za pacijentice i neplodne parove, i na jedan vrlo netransparentan način samnjuje broj pokušaja u stimuliranom postupku


X




> u zadnjem postupku s klomifenom na otpusnom pismu mi je pisalo polustimulirani postupak, tko je sad tu lud


Članak 7.
(2) *U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica.* Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.

Usprkos tome što je tako nezgrapno (da ne velim idiotski) sročena, preporuka je da se koriste blage stimulacije. I kad ti na otpusnom napišu polustimulirani, onda ustvari misle na stimulirani s blagom stimulacijom i ostaješ bez prava na 1 postupak s lijekovima na teret HZZO-a. Osobno bi odbila takav protokol; pristala bi jedino pod uvjetom da mi postupak s klomifenom računaju kao prirodnjak. Ionako vidimo u praksi da ga koriste za IUI.

Apropos korištenog materijala i lijekova u postupku, ne znam kako je u bolnicama, ali ja sam u privatnoj praksi poslije transfera dobila otpusno pismo na kojem je pisao protokol, informacija o folikulometrijama (terapija, te broj, veličina i rast folikula), podaci o općoj anesteziji, lijekovima korištenima i upute za daljnju terapiju. Ako se to u bolnicama ne dobiva, nadam se da će ih ili HZZO "stisnuti" ili da će u Registar upisivati i ovi podaci.

----------


## hope31

evo sad citam i vidim da cure pisu da se i postupak s klimifenom ubraja u stimulirani postupak...nisam pametna meni na otpusnom pismu pise da sam bila u prirodnom postupku nigdje se ne slominje klomifen a pila sam ga...a ako se racuna kao stimulirani onda stvarno nema smisla ici s klkmifenom ja sam predzadnji put dobila 3 js a u zadnjem 1 js jer su folikuli popucali

----------


## nana0501

Na sd je.dr.rekao da se u klomifenskom postupku.u slucaju dobivanja max 3 js pise kao prirodnjak

----------


## beilana

Ja sam isla u 3.mj jos taman za prethodnog zakona s klomicima koja sam normalno kupila sama nisam na recept, popucali folikuli par minuta prije punkcije al su mi rekli da ce mi ga racunat kao stimulirani zbog folikulometrija i stoperice

----------


## linalena

meni je zapravo svejednoo kako će mi ga računati kada imam još godinu dana postupaka
meni je problem što mi nedaju nešto takvo već moram čekati lijjekove, a njih ako ću dobiti za 1 postupak u godini dana
a po novom sam iskoristila 1 stimulirani

----------


## anny5

pozdrav svima, nisam do sada bas tipkala na ovom forumu pa evo nesto malo o meni...brojim 7 tjedana trudnoce iz naseg 2. IVF postupka na SD. Postupak je bio prirodni i zivim u nadi da ce sve biti dobro do kraja  :Smile: 

nama su na SD u 9 mj rekli da po novom zakonu u prirodnom se ne koristi nista osim stoperice, znaci niti klomifem. posto mi je bilo dugo cekati na lijekove pitala sam za opcije i rekli su mi da mozemo u prirodni postupak ili u stimulirani klomifenom i vise puta su me upozoravali da time koristim pravo na jedan od 4 stimulirana postupka, a ne dobivam najbolje od hzzo-a. rekli su mi kako klomifen moze nepovoljno utjecati na stanice i na endometrij i sl...
mi smo se ipak odlucili za klomifen i dobili 2 stanice, pretpostavljam losije kvalitete (jedna se oplodila i prestala razvijati), nije bilo transfera. u otpusnom pismu pise stimulirani postupak.
sada u 12 mj odlucili smo probati u prirodnom ciklusu i uspjelo je, za sada sve ok i molimo se Bogu za dalje.

moj bi savjet bio da prije nego sto se odlucite na klomifenski postupak, pokusate jedan mjesec s njim i folikulometrijama samo da vidite kako reagirate... da sam ja znala svoju reakciju, ne bi isla na IVF s njim, sigurno.

i da, bubekica, bas si krasna sto si me stavila na listu, a napisala sam jedva post ili dva  :Heart:

----------


## frka

lina, pa daj bježi više sa SD...

----------


## crvenkapica77

i mene  cudi  lina  zasto ne promjenis  kliniku  , barem vi u zg imate  izbora  mi u dalmaciji  nemamo   :Sad:

----------


## linalena

sad je kasno
krenuli smo na VV pa nismo imali sreće
onda smo imali i pokušaj u Pragu
sada naravno da imamo u planu privatno

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam isla u 3.mj jos taman za prethodnog zakona s klomicima koja sam normalno kupila sama nisam na recept, popucali folikuli par minuta prije punkcije al su mi rekli da ce mi ga racunat kao stimulirani zbog folikulometrija i stoperice


A neš' ti troška to bi isto potrošili i da si išla na ciljane recimo

----------


## Brunaa

Jutro! Šaljem kolektivne snježne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
Poseban pozdrav curkama koje leže po bolnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođu doma!

----------


## sanda1977

> Jutro! Šaljem kolektivne snježne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
> Poseban pozdrav curkama koje leže po bolnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođu doma!


potisujem....evo ja malo nadošla...a i falite mi....hehehe

----------


## tetadoktor

sanda, welcom back  :Bye:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, welcom back


hvala.....ma šokiralo me znate već šta....nisam mogla ksebi doći...kasnije me opalila tahikardija...185 otkucaja u minuti... :Shock: ,ali kad sve dobro promislim gdje god bila ili šta kod čitala....uvijek negdje nešto loše vidiš ili pročitaš...tako da se od toga ne može pobjeći....
šta Bog da-bit će... :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Curke sutra je ispracaj male laure, u 13 h, ko je u mogucnosti neka upali svijecu za lauricu i njenu seku da im obasja put do neba.…….   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> A neš' ti troška to bi isto potrošili i da si išla na ciljane recimo


u ljekarni na VV se mogu kupiti klomifeni i kasnije se dobi povrat novaca jer klomifen ide na recept primarnog ginekologa, bar je tako bilo u vrijeme kad je *beilana* isla u postupak.

----------


## bubekica

> u ljekarni na VV se mogu kupiti klomifeni i kasnije se dobi povrat novaca jer klomifen ide na recept primarnog ginekologa, bar je tako bilo u vrijeme kad je *beilana* isla u postupak.


citiram samu sebe jer vidim da sam malo krivo shvatila, zanemarite ovaj komentar  :Smile:  lista uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (8)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
valiana (PFC Prag) 28.01.
luc, (PFC  Prag) 1. AID
hannah8 (PFC Prag) 29.01.
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 04.02.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); jejja, Ri, 1. IVF; kleopatra, SD, IVF; inana, SD, IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni);

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## J&D

Bubekica bravo za listu!!!

Evo nas od dr Kosa! Zdravi smo, odlicno napredujemo, zezali smo doktora, spavali, pa nas je dr budio... I konacno znamo da nam stize princeza!!!! Presretni smo, i odmah smo se ponovili za dva roza odjelca, do sada sve bilo unisex  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## deniii

hej curke da i tu javim kad već vidim listu da smo sada samo s jednom bebicom nažalost dr se prestala razvijat pa sad navijamo da ova bude ok

----------


## Snekica

denii žao mi je! Nek ovo drugo srce kuca junački!
Danas je baš jedan jako tužan dan  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

> Curke sutra je ispracaj male laure, u 13 h, ko je u mogucnosti neka upali svijecu za lauricu i njenu seku da im obasja put do neba.…….


Ispračaj je bio danas u 13:00 (J&D je pisala malo nakon ponoći, ali svijeće ipak neka gore)

----------


## kismet

> hej curke da i tu javim kad već vidim listu da smo sada samo s jednom bebicom nažalost dr se prestala razvijat pa sad navijamo da ova bude ok


deniii, baš mi je žao za malo srčeko, izgleda da je to često scenario kod gemina :Sad: 
šaljem puno vibri da drugo srčeko radi k´o urica  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

Zao mi je deniii  neka hrabro kuca drugo...sta je to gemini

----------


## sanda1977

J&D odlicno! Mala curič dolazi! Ja cekam na pregled,zbog hematoma da vidimo stanje! Nadam se da ce sve biti ok

----------


## strategija

Sanda gemini su blizanci. 
Deniii jako mi je žao zbog jednog srčeka. Ako je baš tako moralo biti bolje sada nego kasnije... Držim fige za drugo srčeko~~~~. Meni već sada uskoro planiraju porod. Sutra uzv pa ćemo vidjeti. 
J&D bravo za curku!
Laura  :Saint:

----------


## crvenkapica77

strategija  koliko si  trudna  ?   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za   bebice  tvoje   punooo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

denii  zao mi je   , nek  bude  sve  u redu sa  drugom  bebom do kraja  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

__________________________________________

da  bas  tuzan dan  zbog  male  Laure    :Sad:

----------


## kismet

> Sanda gemini su blizanci. 
> Deniii jako mi je žao zbog jednog srčeka. Ako je baš tako moralo biti bolje sada nego kasnije... Držim fige za drugo srčeko~~~~. Meni već sada uskoro planiraju porod. Sutra uzv pa ćemo vidjeti. 
> J&D bravo za curku!
> Laura


Strategija, da što dulje odgode porod i da se tvoje srećice izbore za svoje mjesto pod suncem, samo hrabro, teško je naći riječi...

----------


## Moe

> Meni već sada uskoro planiraju porod. Sutra uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.


Želim lijepe vijesti nakon UZV-a, da ima još dovoljno plodne vode, i da bebe ostanu još neko vrijeme u maminoj buši. 
Drž se!  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Želim lijepe vijesti nakon UZV-a, da ima još dovoljno plodne vode, i da bebe ostanu još neko vrijeme u maminoj buši. 
> Drž se!


potpisujem ~~~~~~~~~ <3
ja došla sa UZV-a....hematoma nema više,veliki smo sada 3 cm....na 9+3 po zm....a plod odgovara za 10 tt.....mahao nam je,malo se micao...baš sam sretna..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> .....mahao nam je,malo se micao...baš sam sretna.....


divno, drago mi je da je sve u redu!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## strategija

> strategija  koliko si  trudna  ? (


U srijedu je 25tt. U 20tt vodenjak mi je prolabiran. Doktori kažu da sam izdržala izvan svih njihovih očekivanja i da nemamo šta dugo još čekati. Kroz tjedan- dva bi išli na porod kako su danas rekli. Vidjet ćemo šta sutra poslije uzv kažu. Večeras me još čeka i transfuzija krvi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac :Smile:

----------


## frka

draga strategija, sa mnom je u bolnici ležala cura s prolabiranim vodenjakom od oko 25 tt. tada je bila otvorena oko 3-4 cm. na kraju je rodila u 37. tt kada su na pregledu vidjeli da je otvorena 9 cm. što se kod tebe dešava? prijeti li infekcija ili su nalazi ok? ako nema naznaka infekcije, valjda će čekati koliko god mogu - nema potrebe siliti porod ako se ništa ne događa... i kako to da dobivaš transfuziju?

milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za vas...

----------


## Mury

*Mali* *Mimi*, čestitam  :Very Happy: , i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršeno urenu trunoću do kraja!!!!
*Strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti i tvoje bebe što duže izdržite u komadu!!
*Sanda1977*, super da nema više hematoma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dalje bude sve ok bez stresova!!!
I svima ostalima, posebno onima koji ovih dana kreću u postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## frka

Mali Mimi, ovo mi je najslađa vijest danas  :Smile:  bravo i čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*J&d,*bravo za curicu  :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!!

*Strategija*, da što dulje tvoje bebice ostanu s tobom!!!!!!!! :fige: 

*Sanda1977*,da hematom više ne dođe  :oklagija:  ajme super šta ga nema uživaj u sreći!!!!!!!!

Danas sam se pokušala izborit za neuspjelu stimulaciju ali ne može uveli su me u komp dobila sam svoj br tako da ništa ,neću se više mučit s tim idem dalje po novi uspjeh!Imam jedno pitanje neznam da li bi trebala obavit još kakve dodatne pretrage sad dok sam na čekanju,dr kaže da nema potrebe ,šta vi mislite odnosno šta ste sve radile?želim u 5 mj bit spremna da imam sve za svaki slučaj a ne da me onda šalje!

----------


## željkica

Mala MiMi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

željkice, ja ti toplo preporučujem da promijeniš kliniku - zbog njihove amaterske greške imaš pravo na još samo 3 stimulacije koje, da sam na tvom mjestu, nikako ne bih tamo potratila. i sigurno bih se dalje žalila zbog računanja tog fijaska kao stimuliranog postupka - pa nisi ni do punkcije došla, a SAMA SI PLATILA NAJVEĆI DIO LIJEKOVA! ja bih s tim na ministarstvo, a u postpak u Zg i CITO.

----------


## Argente

Mali Mimi, stoput hura  :Very Happy:  za tebe i  :Heart: !!!!!!! Sretno do kraja!
I vidimo se u rađaoni

----------


## Mali Mimi

ha, ha Argente
Željkice slažem se s frkom nemoj ti tamo dole trošiti svoje stimulirane nemaš ih baš puno

----------


## strategija

Mali mimi čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Frka ja sam već 5tj skroz otvorena tako da je velika opasnost od infekcije ali nalazi su za sad svi više manje ok. Ni serklažu mi nisu uspjeli napraviti. Donja bebica je već u kanalu i skoro da niti nema plodne vode i mjesta za pravilan razvoj. S gornjom je sve super. Ja svako malo dosta krvarim tako da unatoč Venoferu i tko zna koliko još lijekova željezo samo pada tako da ću dobiti neki koncentrat krvi.

----------


## mimi81

Mali Mimi koje iznenađenje, čestitam!!!!
I sve najbolje želim!

----------


## vatra86

*j&d* zao mi je zbog jednog srceka... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugo da junacki kuca 
*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze bebice budu s tobom i da prodje sve super
*sanda1977*  :Very Happy:  za hematom i ~~~~~~~~ da ti T prodje bez stresova
*mali mimi* cestitam od srca... zelim ti mirnu i skolsku T... kako si mogla toliko sutiti....uh...ja nebi mogla..
*zeljkice* zao mi je sto su te tako zeznuli... 
curkama ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da imamo jos uspjesnih postupaka...puse

----------


## Moe

> evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem ivf-u iznenadio nas je plusić na staru godinu i sad smo bili na 1. Uzv-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


Čestitam, bravo, samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## tina29

> *j&d* zao mi je zbog jednog srceka... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugo da junacki kuca 
> *strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto duze bebice budu s tobom i da prodje sve super
> *sanda1977*  za hematom i ~~~~~~~~ da ti T prodje bez stresova
> *mali mimi* cestitam od srca... zelim ti mirnu i skolsku T... 
> *zeljkice* 
> curkama ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da imamo jos uspjesnih postupaka...puse


u potpunosti potpisujem *vatru*!

----------


## ivica_k

> Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


Ajme, kako mi je drago sto ovo citam! Cestitke od srca! Nek' bude mirna i bezbrizna trudnoca  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Strategija, ~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoje mrvice!

----------


## nina977

> Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


Mali Mimi ,koje prekrasne vijesti!Odmah dobijem vjetar u leđa kad ovako nešto vidim! :Very Happy: 
Želim ti sve mirni i školski do kraja!!!

----------


## pirica

> Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

> sad je kasno
> krenuli smo na VV pa nismo imali sreće
> onda smo imali i pokušaj u Pragu
> sada naravno da imamo u planu privatno


Linalena,ja bih na tvom mjestu probala popričati sa dr.B.  da li te može malo pogurati s lijekovima pošto se približavaš granici godina,vjerujem da bi  ti izašao u susret.Ja mislim da oni baš ne obračaju pažnju na to ako  im sam ne skreneš.Ne znam,možda se varam ali baš probaj.

----------


## mostarka86

*Mala Mimi,* čestitam za najljepši poklon...
*J&D,* prelijepe vijesti, sad kreće šopingmanija  :Smile: 
*Sanda*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~hiš, hiš hematomima....
*Strategija*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši mogući ishod, čuvam fige do nebaaaaa...
*Deni*, žao mi je zbog bebica, ali~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugo hrabro  :Heart: 
__________________________________________________  ___________
*
Laura*  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala svima :Smile: 
Strategija za tvoje mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubamara 87

Mali mimi cestitam od srca i nek je sretno do kraja  :Kiss:  Znaci tu smo negdje 2 tj. razlike  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> *Mala Mimi,* čestitam za najljepši poklon...
> *J&D,* prelijepe vijesti, sad kreće šopingmanija 
> *Sanda*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~hiš, hiš hematomima....
> *Strategija*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši mogući ishod, čuvam fige do nebaaaaa...
> *Deni*, žao mi je zbog bebica, ali~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugo hrabro 
> __________________________________________________  ___________
> *
> Laura*


ovo je tako lijepo napisano da cu staviti *x*, uz dodatak
*mali mimi* sa zadovoljstvom  :Wink:

----------


## innu

*Mali Mimi i Argente*, dobru zabavu u rodilištu želim :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Strategija* do neba za tebe i tvoje mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Mali Mimi* bilo je i vrijeme da se javiš jer sam ja skoro već progovorila na g.................čestitke  moja susedo :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


Čestitke :Heart: 
Nadam se da ćemo mi Riječanke najesen popuniti 5. kat!

----------


## J&D

Mali mimi cestitke od srca... A svim cuvalicama svojih bebica, da izdrzite sto duze!!! Svima saljem ~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

Mali mimi čestitke i ovim putem....neka bude sve dobro i lijepo do kraja... Cestitke svim trudnicama.... Mirne trudnoce zelim a nama cekalicama da vam se cim prije pridruzimo

----------


## Sonja29

MM još jednom čestitam i radujem se tvojoj trudnoći  :Smile:  
Ostalim kokama i kokicama veliki alt gr1 da ova 2013. bude plodnija od 2012.  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

E pa Mali Mimi čestitam od srca. Jako me obradovala ova vijest. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću.

----------


## Muma

*Mali Mimi* čestitam od srca!  :Klap:

----------


## snupi

mala mini bas mi je drago radi tebe, :Very Happy: !

----------


## rozalija

MalaMimi čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Mali Mimi čestitam od  :Heart:  !! :Very Happy:

----------


## luci07

Mali Mimi, čestitke!

----------


## sanda1977

Mala Mimi iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*Mali Mimi*,najljepše čestitke na dugo čekanom srčeku! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mali mimi čestitam na srčeku, baš lijepa vijest  :Smile: 

J&D i tebi čestitam na curici  :Smile: 

I svima ostalima malo alt gr ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Hvala Bubimitka draga, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?? U kojoj ste fazi, nikako da te uhvatim??

----------


## lucija83

> Evo da se i ja pohvalim u našem zadnjem IVF-u iznenadio nas je plusić na Staru Godinu i sad smo bili na 1. UZV-u srčeko kuca i mrvica je velika 9 mm, sad smo u 7 tjednu. Malo smo to skrivali zbog velikog straha da se nešto ipak ne izjalovi (ovu trudnoću čekamo već 8 godina pa nadam se da razumijete).
> Pa bubekice mislim da je vrijeme i da mene okačiš na listu za prosinac


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Čestitam vam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!! sretno dalje draga Mimi!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## molu

Mali Mimi iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!! i ~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## Lua

Mali Mimi čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoću do kraja.

----------


## M@tt

Mali mimi čestitaaaaaaaaaam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Čeeestitam, Mali Mimi! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Curke moje ja sam u komi...tako sam zeznila ovaj put u bolnici....koma...samo mi se plače i ljuta sam na sebe i sve okolo uključujući i doktora...koma...Dobila sam 11.1 ali navečer u 8 i stoga sam računala 12.1 kao prvi dan ciklusa...a 13-tog sam se piknula prvi put...7dc sam došla na uzv i dok.me pita kada je bila zadnja m,ja kažem 14...koma...svu me zbunio jer je bio živčan i nabrijan...dva dana kasnim...danas sam tu grešku ispravila...šta će biti sada nemam pojma...svi ljuti jako kad sam im rekla šta je bilo i kako se to dogodilo..ja sam znala koji mi je dan ciklusa ali ne i koji je datum...mogao se samo okreniti i pogledati na kalendar...ja onak na stolu raščepljena baš znam koji je danas datum a kamoli koji je bio pred tjedan dana i još mi je m stigla dva dana ranije...neznam šta će sada biti dalje...tak sam sva u komi...čekam poziv oko jedan da vidim šta dalje...

----------


## Mary123

:Sad:  :neznam:  :Confused:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Moe

> Curke moje ja sam u komi...tako sam zeznila ovaj put u bolnici....koma...samo mi se plače i ljuta sam na sebe i sve okolo uključujući i doktora...koma...Dobila sam 11.1 ali navečer u 8 i stoga sam računala 12.1 kao prvi dan ciklusa...a 13-tog sam se piknula prvi put...7dc sam došla na uzv i dok.me pita kada je bila zadnja m,ja kažem 14...koma...svu me zbunio jer je bio živčan i nabrijan...dva dana kasnim...danas sam tu grešku ispravila...šta će biti sada nemam pojma...svi ljuti jako kad sam im rekla šta je bilo i kako se to dogodilo..ja sam znala koji mi je dan ciklusa ali ne i koji je datum...mogao se samo okreniti i pogledati na kalendar...ja onak na stolu raščepljena baš znam koji je danas datum a kamoli koji je bio pred tjedan dana i još mi je m stigla dva dana ranije...neznam šta će sada biti dalje...tak sam sva u komi...čekam poziv oko jedan da vidim šta dalje...


Draga, ajde polako, smiri se malo. Živciranje ti odmaže.

U kojoj si fazi? Jesi u postupku? Danas je 10. dan ciklusa? Kako napreduju folikuli?
Kakav poziv očekuješ, od koga, u vezi čega?

----------


## Mary123

> Draga, ajde polako, smiri se malo. Živciranje ti odmaže.
> 
> U kojoj si fazi? Jesi u postupku? Danas je 10. dan ciklusa? Kako napreduju folikuli?
> Kakav poziv očekuješ, od koga, u vezi čega?


Danas mi je 11.dc..da u postupku sam...pikam se sa gonalama i centrotidom...Folikula imam puno...svi su u razmaku od 10-13----Čekam da me sestra Irena nazove jer sam vadila krv...pa kao da mi kaže šta dalje...
Neznam zakaj su digli buku...jel neki problem radi toga...i prošli postupak sam se pikala do 13 dc....neznam....
Još me sestra pita da zakaj sam se pikala 6 dc sa centrotidom..pa reko zato jer mi tako piše i takav sam protokol dobila...

----------


## milasova8

Mary,samo polako..nemoj paničariti..sve će biti ok...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mali Mimi,iskrene čestitke na srčeku :Smile:  sreto do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

A šta ću kad su mi tamo digli paniku i sada ništa neznam...jesam toliko pogriješila ili????

----------


## milasova8

strategija,posebne vibrica za tebe i tvoje bebice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~drži se draga..

----------


## Moe

> Danas mi je 11.dc..da u postupku sam...pikam se sa gonalama i centrotidom...Folikula imam puno...svi su u razmaku od 10-13----Čekam da me sestra Irena nazove jer sam vadila krv...pa kao da mi kaže šta dalje...
> Neznam zakaj su digli buku...jel neki problem radi toga...i prošli postupak sam se pikala do 13 dc....neznam....
> Još me sestra pita da zakaj sam se pikala 6 dc sa centrotidom..pa reko zato jer mi tako piše i takav sam protokol dobila...


Mislim da će to sve biti ok. Nemoj se živcirati jer ti to ne pomaže. Ako oni primjete da si ti rastresena, živčana, tako će se i oni prema tebi postaviti. 
Olovku i papir pred sebe, kad nazovu smireno i pažljivo zapiši uputu za dalje, pitaj kome da se obratiš ako bude pitanja i nedoumica.
Vjerojatno nastavljaš još dan-dva-tri s terapijom, ovisno o tome kako će folikuli napredovati. Nije ništa neobično da se pikaš do 13. dc. Možda i duže. Svaka od nas je različita, i tijelo različito reagira na terapiju. Kako mi se čini - folikuli ti pravilno rastu, nema nekog da odskače veličinom, i stvarno ne vidim ništa sporno radi čega bi se trebalo živcirati. 
Još ovaj tjedan očekuj punkciju, želim da bude što manje bolna, i da bude puno jajnih stanica i kvalitetnih embrija.
Drž se!  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Joooo *Moe* hvala ti punooo...toliko mi je teško sada da suza suzu stiže....sve se je skupilo...nedostaju mi moji u ovakvoj situaciji...ja u zg a oni doma...koma se osjećam...i ja mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema jer sam se i prošli puta pikala do 13.dc i sa manjim brojem lijekova...i sve ok prošlo

----------


## bubekica

*mary123* vjerojatno ti je dok prerano uveo cetrotide jer je misio da si 2 dana dalje u ciklusu, ali opet cetrotide se daje na velicinu folikula, a ne na dan ciklusa. vjerujem da ce biti sve u redu, ne mozes utjecati na no sto je bilo, a u ovom slucaju ni na ono sto bude pa nemoj trositi zivce.  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

> *mary123* vjerojatno ti je dok prerano uveo cetrotide jer je misio da si 2 dana dalje u ciklusu, ali opet cetrotide se daje na velicinu folikula, a ne na dan ciklusa. vjerujem da ce biti sve u redu, ne mozes utjecati na no sto je bilo, a u ovom slucaju ni na ono sto bude pa nemoj trositi zivce.


Da ali on je pogriješio jer mi je dao da cetrotide piknem 6.dc...a 7 dođem na uzv..znači i on je pogriješio.....

----------


## Muma

Mary ja sam se pikala do 14.dc, uključujući 14.dc. Samo nemoj paničariti, bit će sve ok

----------


## bubekica

joj sva sam zbrkana, on je mislio da si dva dana manje u ciklusu, a ne dva dana dalje.... bas me zanima kaj ce reci kad te nazove, ali nisi ti nikako kriva, stimulacija se regulira po stanju na uzv, a ne po danu ciklusa.

----------


## Mary123

Ma i ja sam prošli put do 13 dc....pogriješila sam i ja a i doktor...i šta sada...idemo dalje a nemoj mi nabijati svaki uzv to...

----------


## Mary123

> joj sva sam zbrkana, on je mislio da si dva dana manje u ciklusu, a ne dva dana dalje.... bas me zanima kaj ce reci kad te nazove, ali nisi ti nikako kriva, stimulacija se regulira po stanju na uzv, a ne po danu ciklusa.


Sestra Irena rekla da sada nezna koliko sam lijekova primila...ja reko znam....a zvat će me ona ne on...uostalo neznam u čem je problem...nastavim još danas i sutra sa terapijom i za dva dana će narasti i mogu na punkciju....a nevjerujem da bi mi nakraju uveo 4 gonale jer sam ja pogriješila...a ljuta sam jer se ponašaju prema nama kao prema kokošima...koda je nama lako kroz šta sve prođemo...dobro smo i dosta sabrani

----------


## ljubilica

ko ti je dr. u Petrovoj? ko je taj živčenjak?

----------


## Mary123

> ko ti je dr. u Petrovoj? ko je taj živčenjak?


Imaš pp

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hvala Bubimitka draga, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?? U kojoj ste fazi, nikako da te uhvatim??


Evo draga čekam M za tjedan dana pa krećemo sa polustimuliranim opet... Prvi puta da nisam nestrpljiva, baš onako idemo dan po dan, bez nekakve frke u glavi..  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

Curke, evo da se prijavim da čekam betu 1.02.
AIH prošao uredno, sad samo da bude i uspješan ovaj put  :Trep trep: 

Šaljem ~~~~~ svima koje ih trebate, kissi

----------


## J&D

> Evo draga čekam M za tjedan dana pa krećemo sa polustimuliranim opet... Prvi puta da nisam nestrpljiva, baš onako idemo dan po dan, bez nekakve frke u glavi..


Jesi jos kod lucija??ajde bas mi je drago da si zen... Drzim fige do krova!!! :Love:

----------


## legal alien

Drzi se mary123. U petrovoj je vecina doktora zivcanitis, cast iznimkama. Mislim da su malo overloaded jer rade sve od operacija, ivf-a, dezurstava, poroda, pregleda...ali to nije opravdanje. Smislit ce oni vec nesto I na osnovi estradiola I velicine folikula odluciti sto dalje. Bit ce sve ok. Samo slusaj upute. 
Otidji u kino I opusti se uz neku komediju. To ja radim kad sam u postupku u zgb.

----------


## Snekica

> *Mali Mimi* bilo je i vrijeme da se javiš jer sam ja skoro već progovorila na g.................


Veliki *X* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbrižnu trudnoću! 
Mary123 opusti se, biti će sve ok! 
Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno puno da izdržiš i više nego što docovi misle da hoćeš!

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary  bit će sve ok , već će oni nešto smislit , naravno da ti nije svejedno ali sigurno će se riješit.

Mali Mimi čestitke !

----------


## nina70

*Mali Mimi* još jednom čestitke od  :Heart:  Baš sam sretna zbog tebe, uživajte ti tm u svakom novom danu. Pusa.

*Strategija, Sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Hvala vam cure na podršci...ali ja vjerujem da je sve ok...neznam šta nebi bilo..pa folikuli su mi danas između 10 i 13...za dva dana će narast još...

----------


## nina70

Mary123, bit će dobro ne brini  :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, bit će dobro ne brini


Ma kad su oni digli buku bezveze...koda sam pogriješila za deset dana..tj.nisam ja niš pogriješila...sami su krivi kad me neslušaju..

----------


## kiki30

Mali Mimi,čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vulkan

Bravo Mali Mimi...čestitam ti od srca...!!!!

----------


## jejja

Mali mimi cestitke  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Mary ma digli buku i dobro sta sad, tvoji folikulici rastu i sve je ok i nema razloga da šize bezveze, ~~~~ za te folikule da budu kako treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bravo Mali Mimi...čestitam ti od srca...!!!!


hvala koristili smo i mi ono nešto što si mi preporučila za plivače pa možda je i to pomoglo :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

Cestitke mali mimi!

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala vam cure na podršci...ali ja vjerujem da je sve ok...neznam šta nebi bilo..pa folikuli su mi danas između 10 i 13...za dva dana će narast još...


bit će sve ok... :Yes:

----------


## snupi

sandrić drago mi je da ste vi dobro i da ste svakim danom sve veći!

----------


## matahari

MM cestitke!

----------


## Bab

Mimi, čestitam draga na prekrasnim vijestima.
Zaslužili ste definitivno.

----------


## 123beba

mimi, čestitam!!!!!!!!

a svim ostalim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebate!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Da i ja jednom poslužim kavicu,čaj,nesicu i sl. :Coffee: 
svim suborkama/cima veliki alt gr1 za sve što vam treba

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*J&D i Mimi čestitke*!!!!!!!!! Kako lijepo!!!!!

*Mary* - ne snalazim se još u tome svemu - ali ~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

sonja, hvala na kavi!
vibrr za lijepe vijesti danas!

----------


## 123beba

Sonja, pa stvarno si uranila...  :Smile:  ja ću se poslužiti jednim toplim čajem! Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Sonja29* hvala na posluzi..ja ću kavicu jednu..hvala...ostalim curama hvala na podršci...puno mi to znači....puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Joj,kako se vi rano budite, ja prije 10 ne mogu iz kreveta..uzas!!
Evo ja cu se tek sada posluziti crnom kavom..bas pase

----------


## tina_julija

Nisam sigurna da li sam smjestila pitanje na pravo mjesto, pa eto isprike unaprijed... Znaci, sutra je zadnji dan pilula i cekamo m i krecemo u 1.ivf, medjutim u utorak idem kod zubara, nisam bas na ti sa zubarom pa rado biram injekciju, da li moze doci do nekih komplikacija zbog kombinacije injekcija ili sam samo previse uzbudjena i imam bujnu mastu?  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma neće ti biti ništa od inekcije to samo u trudnoći treba paziti

----------


## vatra86

*tina_julija* ne brini, nece se nis desiti... ja idem u petak i radije biram bez injekcije, jer poslije ne mogu jesti 2 sata a to nije dobro onda  :Laughing:  sretno!!!

----------


## Marlen

Svim suborkama želim sreću da ovaj put dobiju i rat, a ne samo bitku!
I za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

Sonja29 avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !

Evo da prijavim da sam službenu u postupku, danas preuzela lijekove i sad čekamo 2 dc i krećem s pikanjem.

----------


## željkica

> Nisam sigurna da li sam smjestila pitanje na pravo mjesto, pa eto isprike unaprijed... Znaci, sutra je zadnji dan pilula i cekamo m i krecemo u 1.ivf, medjutim u utorak idem kod zubara, nisam bas na ti sa zubarom pa rado biram injekciju, da li moze doci do nekih komplikacija zbog kombinacije injekcija ili sam samo previse uzbudjena i imam bujnu mastu?


možeš primit inekciju ja sam baš to pitala sestru zadnji put.

----------


## bubekica

*mami 2* javi kad krenes s pikanjem da te stavim na listu pikalica  :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

> možeš primit inekciju ja sam baš to pitala sestru zadnji put.


super, hvala... mislila sam da ce me naruciti ovaj tjedan, ali sve rezervirano, i onda krenule misli, pa sta ako ovo ili ono...  :Raspa:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *mami 2* javi kad krenes s pikanjem da te stavim na listu pikalica


Može !

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Svim suborkama želim sreću da ovaj put dobiju i rat, a ne samo bitku!
> I za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba
> 
> Sonja29 avatar ti je


Malo ću se prošvercati  :Smile: 
X

----------


## snupi

potpisujem bubimirku!

----------


## 123beba

Jutro!!!!! Kava!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
I svima puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Al nam je nesto ova godina mirna na forumu.... Sve mi je cudno... Ali dobro potpisujem... Bolje nikakve informacije nego lose informacije!!
Svima puno svega!!!!! Da nam krene... I da nam ova godina bude sto plodnija!!

----------


## jejja

> Svima puno svega!!!!! Da nam krene... I da nam ova godina bude sto plodnija!!


X
tek je prvi mjesec ove nove, samo nek se sada pokrene i zatrpa nas pozitivnim vijestima i hrpicom uspjelih postupaka u nadolazecim danima..

----------


## pirica

ja prijavljujem neoplodjenu js u prirodnjaku (ovo mi je bio 9.ivf)

----------


## crvenkapica77

mali mimi   pa  divne  vijesti  ,  predivne   , cestitam  !!!!   :Smile: 

zeljkice,  vjerujem  da  nemate  novaca  za  cito,  ali  ako imas  nekoga u zg  za  smjestaj , mozda  smo dosadni  ,ali razmisli  ....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mali Mimi*, čestitam!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala koristili smo i mi ono nešto što si mi preporučila za plivače pa možda je i to pomoglo



sta  to   , podjeli  s nama  sta    :Smile:   :Smile:  

pirice  zao mi je  ...

moze  meni netko objasnit   kako  beba  uspjeva  izdrzat  u trbuhu  bez plodne vode

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pirice baš mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

pirice, tako mi je žao... Pretpostavljam da ste prirodni pokušali zbog nedavne stimulacije... no, kad bi mogla ići u stimulaciju?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> sta  to   , podjeli  s nama  sta     
> 
> pirice  zao mi je  ...
> 
> moze  meni netko objasnit   kako  beba  uspjeva  izdrzat  u trbuhu  bez plodne vode


Koristio je ARGI+ od Forevera pogledaj na internetu pa ako vam se svidi probajte

----------


## pirica

> pirice, tako mi je žao... Pretpostavljam da ste prirodni pokušali zbog nedavne stimulacije... no, kad bi mogla ići u stimulaciju?


u 5/2013 stimulacija al cemu se veselit kad regiram nikako

----------


## Mury

*Pirice*  :Love:

----------


## tina29

> X
> tek je prvi mjesec ove nove, samo nek se sada pokrene i zatrpa nas pozitivnim vijestima i hrpicom uspjelih postupaka u nadolazecim danima..


x
pirice-žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*pirice*  :Love:  odmah te biljezim za svibanj, i tjeram is-is prerane crnjake!
*strategija* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malenog borca, imaj snage, nek vas sve cuva andjelcic! 

*PROSINAC 2012. (8)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
valiana (PFC Prag) 28.01.
luc, (PFC  Prag) 1. AID
hannah8 (PFC Prag) 29.01.
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 04.02.
inna, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 01.02.
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF)
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kleopatra, SD, IVF; inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

... ispricavam se na nekoliko malih gresaka, pobrkali su mi se neki podaci, ispravim prvom prilikom...

----------


## 123beba

Pirice  :fige:  da u svibnju tvoje tijelo iznenadi i tebe i dr. i da odlično reagira pa da vas to dovede do malog  :Heart:  ispod tvog  :Heart:  Drži se!

----------


## Charlie

Mali Mimi cestitam od srca! Bas si me razveselila, zelim vam da i dalje sve bude skolski savrseno!!! 
Pirica pa sto se to vama dogadja, jesu rekli sto, jel js bila nezrela ili sto? Drzim palceve za dalje...

----------


## pirica

> Mali Mimi cestitam od srca! Bas si me razveselila, zelim vam da i dalje sve bude skolski savrseno!!! 
> Pirica pa sto se to vama dogadja, jesu rekli sto, jel js bila nezrela ili sto? Drzim palceve za dalje...


pa nemam ja dobre js, to znamo odavno i da li je moguce da js bude nezrela u fol od 27mm

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Evo da se "prijavim": odradjena aspiracija, transfer 2 8stanicna embrija I sada cekam betu. trebala bi vaditi krv 3.2. ali tesko da ci izdrzati pa mislim vaditi koji dan ranije. Nakon ovoliko postupaka strpljivost mi nije vrlina.

Sretno svima!

----------


## Mali Mimi

legal alien ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +

----------


## jejja

legal alien ~~~~~ za lijepu i visoku betu

----------


## mare41

legal, sretno

----------


## Moe

> Evo da se "prijavim": odradjena aspiracija, transfer 2 8stanicna embrija I sada cekam betu. trebala bi vaditi krv 3.2. ali tesko da ci izdrzati pa mislim vaditi koji dan ranije. Nakon ovoliko postupaka strpljivost mi nije vrlina.
> 
> Sretno svima!


Sretno, neka bude visoka beta!

----------


## 123beba

Legal alien, želim da ti vrijeme do bete proleti i da te dočeka neka lijepa  troznamenkasta brojka!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

> legal alien, želim da ti vrijeme do bete proleti i da te dočeka neka lijepa  troznamenkasta brojka!!!


xxx

----------


## legal alien

Hvala vam svima. Javim se s dobrim vijestima naravno  :Cool:

----------


## Sonja29

legal alien sretno!!!!

----------


## Argente

legal ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajde treba punit 01/13

----------


## legal alien

No worries argente. Imam namjeru upisati se na listu trudnica I ostati na njoj.

----------


## marina čolić

dobra večer dali ima koga?nova sam ovdje i malo u komi pa mi treba netko za razgovor???

----------


## Mury

*Legal* *alien* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## milasova8

I ja vibram za veeeeliku betu nase legal allien~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

legal  sretno   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

gledam tvoj potpis   isti  ko u mene  ,samo sto je moj  4  pokusaj  sekundarni  bio  bingo  
ali  ostalo sve  isto  
i sad se  spremam  na  taj  6x  ko i ti    :Smile:  
jos  jednom SRETNO  !!

----------


## Snekica

legal alien sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pirice  :Love:  mi ćemo zajedno...!

----------


## Sonja29

> pirice  mi ćemo zajedno...!


primate li i mene u društvo? :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Legal* - pridružujem se zajedničkom vibranju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!

----------


## Snekica

Sonja, bez tebe ne idemo nikud!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Ima li koga za kavicu, čaj ili kakao !

Legal ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu !
Sonja dobro došla !


Cure koje šprice da kupim, i koliko mi treba?

----------


## linalena

ja svakako za pićence, tj pićenca i to redom
noćas nisam spavala, i kaj sam radila, gledala TV, zapravo okretala programe
i na koje sam naišla, uff dobila sam neke ideje kako osvježiti one dane u sredini ciklusa

ak vas ovo ne razbudi , ne znam kaj bu!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Jutro! Hvala za kakao!  :Smile: 
Linalena, izgleda da smo imale isti problem noćas... No ja sam se okretala po krevetu u mraku i činilo se kao vječnost... No zato sam sad još uvijek u krevetu  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

hvala vam svima na vibrama

@crvenkapica - neka nam 6ica donese srecu do kraja! ja sam bas nekako pozitivna glede ovog postupka, zapravo kad bolje razmislim za svaki sam uvjerena da je dobitni pa ce sigurno jedan i biti. jedino u onaj iz sekundardnog icsi-a nisam polagala nade a tada sam prvi put ugledala pozitivnu betu.

----------


## frka

lina, brzo na praksu  :Laughing: 

sestro po jajovodima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> *Legal* - pridružujem se zajedničkom vibranju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!


potpisujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

legal  i  meni isto  onaj sek.ivf  donio  poz.betu  ali zavsilo  tragicno  u 21tj.  

sretno svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Legal i crvenkapice neka vam 6. postupak bude i zadnji, uspješan naravno  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Cure moje drage, vrijeme je da i ja azuriram svoj potpis. Sutra ulazim u 12 tjedan i za sad je sve u redu. Jos uvijek sam u bolnici i bit cu tu jos sigurno 2-3 tjedna.

Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba, a posebno strategiji!
Crvenkapice, Sonja, Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~ za vase postupke
Legal ~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## Bubimitka81

S_Iva   :Bye: 
Drago mi je da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

S_iva, drago mi je da ste dobro! Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja bude školski i da uživaš sa svojom bebicom!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

drage moje da vas pitam nešto, muči me kašalj već mjesec dana, popila sam tonu sirupa, čaja, meda ništa nije pomoglo...sad kada kašljem već me boli trbuh dolje jako nisko i to me baš presiječe, mislila sam otić na hitnu..ne znam bi li me najurili zbog toga ali ne mogu više izdržat kašalj je nepodnošljiv

----------


## vatra86

Hope  ako ne mozes izdrzati do ponedjeljka da odes do svog dr onda idi,makar da ti poslusa pluca..a ako je ok onda na ginekologiju da vide jel sve ok, vjerojatno te to misici bole od toliko kaslja.zasto si cekala mjesec dana? Kad ti je ponovni pregled uzv? Drzim fige da je ipak sve ok i da ti taj kasalj sto prije prodje..

----------


## hope31

> Hope  ako ne mozes izdrzati do ponedjeljka da 
> odes do svog dr onda idi,makar da ti poslusa pluca..a ako je ok onda na ginekologiju da vide jel sve ok, vjerojatno te to misici bole od toliko kaslja.zasto si cekala mjesec dana? Kad ti je ponovni pregled uzv? Drzim fige da je ipak sve ok i da ti taj kasalj sto prije prodje..


vatra86 slijedeci uzv mi je u slijedeci petak,a kod svoje dr sam bila i ona mi htjela dat antibiotik a ja glupaca odbila mozda bi mi do sada prestalo...nisam poslije isla jer kasalj se malo smiri al kad uhvati onda po 10 min kasljem i to jako...bojim se samo zbog toga sto me dolje presijeca jako da ne bi bebi naskodilo,a znam da ce mi na hitnoj rec sta sam cekala do sada..uppce ne znam al od jutros ne prestajem kasljat

----------


## zubic.vila

I ja sam imala isti problem s kašljem pred mjesec dana i jedino što mi je pomoglo je čaj od korijena bijelog sljeza. Prestala sam kašljati nakon 3 dana. U ljekarni su rekli da to smiju piti trudnice. Imala sam suhi kašalj,a trbuh bolio od kašlja.

----------


## hope31

> I ja sam imala isti problem s kašljem pred 
> mjesec dana i jedino što mi je pomoglo je čaj od korijena bijelog sljeza. Prestala sam kašljati nakon 3 dana. U ljekarni su rekli da to smiju piti trudnice. Imala sam suhi kašalj,a trbuh bolio od kašlja.


ja sam pila sirup od bijelog sljeza,ali nista ne pomaze uf :Sad:

----------


## zubic.vila

A onda je najbitnije da te doktorica poslušala,da nema ništa na plućima. A prije antibiotika, ja bih prije izvadila krv, da se vidi da nije viroza. Onda antibiotici stvarno nemaju smisla!

----------


## hope31

> A onda je najbitnije da te doktorica poslušala,da nema ništa na plućima. 
> A prije antibiotika, ja bih prije izvadila krv, da se vidi da nije viroza. Onda antibiotici stvarno nemaju smisla!


ma sto je najgore nije me ni slusala samo pogledala grlo i pitala antibiozik nist drugo

----------


## Mali Mimi

A sta ti je grlo upaljeno, jel imas gnojni sekret iz nosa, temperaturu... ne kužim zašto antibiotik ako nemas nista od navedenog, i svakako bi trebala pluća poslušati, odi na hitnu ako ti je ta tvoja dr. aljkava možda ti se potrefi netko malo pametniji

----------


## hope31

> A sta ti je grlo upaljeno, jel imas gnojni sekret iz nosa, temperaturu... ne kužim zašto 
> antibiotik ako nemas nista od navedenog, i svakako bi trebala pluća poslušati, odi na hitnu ako ti je ta tvoja dr. aljkava možda ti se potrefi netko malo pametniji


nisam imala ni jednom temperaturu jedino jako kasljem to je problem a ona je samo rekla da se grlo malo crveni nista drugo pa sam ja pila sirupe i cajeve nista drugo..pa da zato bi i osla na hitnu da poslusaju pluca

----------


## legal alien

> legal  i  meni isto  onaj sek.ivf  donio  poz.betu  ali zavsilo  tragicno  u 21tj.  
> 
> sretno svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love: 
to je vec previse tuge za jedan zivot. sad ce biti dobro. zelim ti svu srecu

----------


## Runa

Nema me dugo... Pozdravljam sve rodašice i svima želim puuuuno sreće, dobre vibrice, zdrave bebice  :Heart: 

Suosjećam s onima koje tuguju. :Love: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas

----------


## vatra86

Hope- jel ti kasalj suh ili sekretoran.ako je suh mozes se malo inhalirati s kamilicom. Stvarno ne znam sta reci,svakako bi bilo dobro da te netko poslusa.ako ides na hitnu reci da ti je od prije dva dana.  :Wink:

----------


## hope31

> Hope- jel ti kasalj suh ili sekretoran.ako je suh mozes se malo inhalirati s kamilicom. 
> Stvarno ne znam sta reci,svakako bi bilo dobro da te netko poslusa.ako ides na hitnu reci da ti je od prije dva dana.


bio je u pocetku suh sada bas iskasljavam jako,nista cekat cu ponedjeljak pa cu kod dr...hvala na savjetu :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Nema me dugo... Pozdravljam sve rodašice i svima želim puuuuno sreće, dobre vibrice, zdrave bebice 
> 
> Suosjećam s onima koje tuguju.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas


Runa, kako si? Jel se hematom povukao?

----------


## Runa

*maco*, hvala na pitanju, relativno dobro. Hematom se povukao, prekjučer smo odbrojali 3 mjeseca. Jedino me još poprilično boli trbuh, ležanje mi je skoro jedina opcija, ali nadam se da će i to više proći.
Vidim da me ti šišaš kojih mjesec dana i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja. Meni je termin krajem srpnja/ početkom kolovoza.

----------


## snupi

Šaljem puno vibrica Alienki za dalje!

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !
Ovdje neko zatišje, vikend pa se slabo tipka.

Prijavljujem 1dc i sutra kreće pikanje, planirala sam otić u Petrovu ali mislim da neću stići, gledam filmiće i nadam se da ću uspjet sama.

Mogu li vas davit sa nekoliko pitanja.
Ako punkcija i transfer padaju na vikend jel doktor kod koje si tamo ili to radi dežurni ?

Treba li u Petrovu nosit svoju spavaćicu za punkciju i transfer ?

----------


## legal alien

U petrovoj u pravilu za vikend budu dezurni lijecnici na aspiraciji I transferu. Nekad ti cak I preko tjedna ne bude tvoj dr ako mu uleti nesto hitnije. Ovo iz mog iskustva.
Ponesi svoju spavacicu, papuce, ogrtac. 
Sretno!

----------


## sissy75

Hope31 evo ti jedan brački recept uspješno testiran na mm,kašljao je prestrašno. zakuhaš 3dl mlijeka, ubaciš par listova kadulje,svježe ili suhe,nakon 10min.ocijediš i staviš žličicu meda. Kašalj mu se odma smirio a za par dana i prestao,jedino kod kadulje je da je dobra prije trudnoće a u trudnoći je ne preporučuju. 
Legal ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivu  :Smile: 
Evo da se i ja napokon prijavim za 3.postupak u 3.mj.i sigurno 3.sreća

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala legal !
Kako si ti ?

Sissy sigurno će bit 3. sreća ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

ja imam zesci pms a boobies su malo ispuhale, manje bole. sinoc mi je zvonio alarm za utrice ja sam ga samo poklopila i nastavila spavati. probudila sam se u 4 ujutro u panici kako nisam uzela ljek i sve je gotovo. naravno nakon toga sam imala nocne more kako dobijam m. uzas. bas sam nervous wreck. jutros sam rezala na sve. ne mogu se prepoznati. najradje bi spavala do bete. 
sad idem u jednu duzu setnju da se malo skuliram.

mami sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije ti za utrice bitno da su bas u isto vrijeme. Ja sam stavljala ujutro,popodne i navecer,ali ne tocno u sat. Neki puta izmedu proslo vise,nekad manje vremena

----------


## vatra86

*hope* sta kaze doktor za kasalj?

----------


## MAMI 2

Legal mogu si mislit kako ti je, ja sam već sad lagano živčana a tek sam na početku.

----------


## ljubilica

i ja sam koma i nervozna....

----------


## Mali Mimi

legal pa šta ti usred noći stavljaš utriće i još budilicu navijaš?
Ja sam si namjestila prije spavanja znači oko 23, onda obično piškit ujutro oko 6,7 ili 8(ako prespavam) pa ih stavim i onda oko 15-16 sati popodne, nikad ne navijam budilicu radi toga. Kontam da to nisu antibioticima da moraju biti točno u isto vrijeme

----------


## anddu

legal, rekla sam ti jučer za boobies...

----------


## mare41

legal, meni se nisu ni napuhale

----------


## legal alien

Ja utrice u 7,15 I 23. Ali sam sinoc zezla te u 23. covjeku pri zdravoj pameti je jasno da par sati nece uciniti nista. Ali zena na hormonima... E to je druga prica. Sad mi je setnja razbistrila mozak. idem zvati svih na koje sam ispalila danas.  :Wink:  sestra me zvala da pita kako sam I u najboljoj namjeri kaze jel' se cuvas? A ja kao iz topa iznervirano, kakvo je to glupo pitanje, cega bi se trebala cuvati... Vukova? Srecom to mi je sis I nista mi nece zamjerit. Ali svejedno, malo samokontrole ne moze stetiti.

----------


## mare41

nikad ne znas di te vuk ceka :Smile: , i ja sam jednom prespavala te vecernje i probudila se u noci, i nikom nista

----------


## 123beba

Legal, tako si me nasmijala  :Smile:  pa naravno da se čuvas vukova kad su na svakom čošku  :Smile:  ali ne brini ništa za utrice, i ja sam 2 puta skroz preskočila i ništa se ne može dogoditi.

----------


## Zeena

ne znam ni od kuda bi pocela... nisam se javljala poduze vrijeme... od straha... 
a sada se javljam sa najljepsom vijesti na svijetu... u cetvrtak nam je dosla jedna mala curkica na ovaj svijet...  :Zaljubljen:  donesena do punih 40 tjedana,  2850 g i 47 cm... sitna ali dinamitna.  :Heart:  
to je bio treci stimulirani icsi u 4 mj prosle godine... 

eto, mi se uhodavamo, i svima vama hrabrim zenicama zelim ovakvo jedno cudo!  :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

čestitamooooooooooooo! ! !

----------


## žužy

*Zeena* čestitam na princezici! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 123beba

zeena, čestitam na maloj princezi!!!!! Došlo je vaše vrijeme da se upoznate, mazite, pazite i volite!  :Smile:  Uživajte!!!!

----------


## Moe

> ne znam ni od kuda bi pocela... nisam se javljala poduze vrijeme... od straha...


Stvarno se dugo nisi javila  :Smile: 
Sve najbolje želim, čestitke sretnim roditeljima i obitelji, a djevojčici želim predivan dug život!

----------


## Mury

Zeena,cestitke!!!
Legal,sto se cica tice moje se tek sada napuhuju i pocinjem ih osjecati,ne da me bole,nego vise teske...a danas sam 15+2 blizanacke trudnoce.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zeena čestitam na maloj mrvici, dobro nam došla  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Evo cure dugo me nema....ali čitam vas redovito...sam da vam se javim...jučer sam imala punkciju...izvadili 8 komada...jupiiii....danas zvala lab al kaže sestra zovite sutra da vidimo oće transfer biti u srijedu ili petak....možda dočekamo bastociste....
Imam problem sa gnojnom upalom kanala zuba koja je prešla na kost nepca...velika panika jel smijem piti antibiotik...doktor koji je bio jučer dežuran i moj doktor kaže da smijem i da je to dobro..da to pospješuje veće mogućnosti....
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba...kissy

----------


## 123beba

Mary, za odličan tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrate predivne mrvice, dok čekaš betu da riješiš problem sa zubom i onda dobiješ i predivnu bojku bete!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Kavicaaaaa! Ima li koga ?

Jučer se prvi put piknula, nije bilo strašno , veća mi je frka bila hoću li ja to dobro smiksat nego se piknut.

Nisam nikog pitala, niti je mene itko tražio dopunsko, jel nam treba to za postupak, odnosno jel se nešto plaća ako nemamo. Ja imam privatno preko firme pa ako nešto moram platit onda mi oni refundiraju novac a za ovo sada ne znam.

Prvi uzv mi pada u nedjelju, jel se moram kome javljati ili samo dođem, i gdje idem kad je nedjelja?

----------


## Mary123

Draga mami2 u kojoj si bolnici?

----------


## legal alien

hvala na kavici...
zeena cestitam! :Very Happy: 

mary123 slusaj doktore oni znaju sto rade. nadam se da ne boli previse. zeznuti znaju biti ti kanali. 

mami, zovi danas sestru irenu i reci joj da ti je u ned 8. ili vec koji dan pa ti mozda kaze da dodjes dan iza ili cak u pet. mozda te ostavi i za nedjelju ali svejedno mora pripremiti tvoju "kosuljicu". meni je recimo 8. dan bila subota pa mi je rekla da dodjem u petak. iako je svaki vikend netko dezuran ali isto oni imaju interne dogovore tko cije pacijentice pokriva. ili mi se to samo cini. ides tamo lijevo gdje je sestra iva i ako dodjes prva nadjes fasciklu sa kosuljicama svih koje imaju folikulometriju taj dan. inace sve vezano za petrovu pitaj na pdf-u petrova da ne krshimo pravila.

----------


## 123beba

Jutro!!!! Evo upravo se poslužila kavicom... Hvala!  :Wink: 
Što se tiče dopunskog, ne treba ti jer ti je sve vezano uz postupak pokriveno osnovnim zdravstvenim osiguranjem. Ja sam isto o tome razmišljala prije nego smo krenuli u sve i dobro da nisam ništa uplatila... Na kraju sam samo kod endokrinologa morala platiti jednu participaciju cca 60 kn, ali to nije direktno vezano uz postupak vec uz moju štitnjaču pa ne ulazi u oslobođenje. Sve ostalo je bilo pokriveno.

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*zeena* iskrene cestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## hope31

> *hope* sta kaze doktor za kasalj?


joj draga moja srednja zalost nista pijte puno caja i limuna i sto vise lezite...ja lezim vec mjesec dana pa nista,al evo sad pijem opet sirupe pa cemo vidjeti,nadam se da ce bit bolje

----------


## hope31

zeena cestitke mami i tati a princezi dobrodoslica i da bude sretna i vesela :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*hope31*, probaj ispirati grlo čajem od kadulje, meni pomogne. Ali nemoj piti čaj, nego samo ispiri grlo više puta na dan uvijek svježe pripremljenim čajem.

----------


## hope31

> *hope31*, probaj ispirati grlo čajem od kadulje, 
> meni pomogne. Ali nemoj piti čaj, nego samo ispiri grlo više puta na dan uvijek svježe pripremljenim čajem.


Mury  bas sam jucer kupila caj od kadulje,da li se treba ohladiti ili bas odmah skuhan

----------


## Ginger

zeena  :Heart:  čestitam

legal  :Laughing: 
tak sam ja bila u onom postupku kad sam ostala drugi put trudna
i inače sam malo živac, al ovo je bilo ajmeeee

hope  :Love:  ja sam isto u drugoj trudoći imala stravične napadaje kašlja
bila sam sigurna da će mi izazvati prijevremeni porod, a ništa mi nisu htjeli dati
kod mene je bila u pitanju alergija na ambroziju, al to smo shvatili tek nagodinu kad se sve opet ponovoilo (do tada je nisam imala)
držim fige da prođe što prije

----------


## Mary123

Evo da vam se i ovdje javim..zvala lab...sestra rekla da je sve dobro ali da opet sutra zovem da vidim kad će biti transfer...sigurno je u petak...blastociste... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

bravo Mary123 i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

a sad stvarno odoh raditi.... već sam opako u zaostatku....

----------


## piki

zeena čestikte na maloj dinamitnoj mrvici :Very Happy: 
Mary123 ~~~~~~ nek se zub sredi čim prije da možeš mirno čekati betu nakon transfera!
Ja sam od jučer pikalica, pa Bubi kad radiš novu listu prebaci me! Upravo sam se sama piknula prvi put i nije bilo tak strašno. Ruke su se umjereno tresle,a igla je ušla sama, lakše nego sam mislila, ni osjetila nisam. Evo da i špekec na trbuhu  nečemu služi :Laughing: 
Puno altgr1 svima kome treba!

----------


## hope31

Mary123 bravo~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
Ginger nadam se da ce uskoro prestat kljukam se sa svime sirupi cajevi sad mi je Mury rekla i za kadulju nadam se da ce uskiro prestat,meni je muz neki dan rekao da cu se porodit koliko kasljem...cak sam i ja posumnjala na neku alergiju jer dugo jako traje

----------


## Mary123

Cure hvala na ~~~~~~~...nadam se da bude zub ok...pijem antibiotik tjedan dana pa ću već i tada moć natrag do zubara...ovaj put sam odlučila odmarati par dana nakon transfera a onda malo u šetnju,kavicu,do nećaka.....i uživati malo.....
I ja vama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~ za šta vam treba...*Piki* sretno sa pikanjem.....

----------


## Moe

hope31, a da nemaš bronhitis - tako sam ja mahnito kašljala s bronhitisom? Stvarno predugo traje  :Sad: 

Jel ti prostor u kojem boraviš dovoljno prozračan, imaš li neki ovlaživač zraka, da nema vlage u zidovima?  :Sad: 
Ili si možda alergična po novom na nešto? Jastuci od perja? Neka hrana? Prašina?

----------


## Moe

BTW mlaka kadulja je super i za usnu šupljinu, navečer prije spavanja a nakon pranja zubi, za ispiranje zubnog mesa.. 
naročito u trudnoći kad smo sklonije upalama, krvarenjima desni...

----------


## snupi

Zeena čestitam na maloj princezi!

----------


## hope31

> hope31, a da nemaš bronhitis - tako sam ja mahnito kašljala s bronhitisom? Stvarno 
> predugo traje 
> 
> Jel ti prostor u kojem boraviš dovoljno prozračan, imaš li neki ovlaživač zraka, da nema vlage u zidovima? 
> Ili si možda alergična po novom na nešto? Jastuci od perja? Neka hrana? Prašina?


Pa nemam pojma draga kad je dr samo rekla puno caja i sirupa i samo lezanje,ali stvarno predugo traje,a za alergije nisam sigurna kad se nisam nikad testirala,a sobe uvijek zracim i kad idem spavat obavezno je otboren prozor inace bih se ugusila...mislim ja da cu ja na hitnu

----------


## Moe

Probaj negdje nabaviti/posuditi mjerač vlažnosti zraka za stan, mislim da je idealno oko 50%. 
Ili ako nisi od nekih investicija - posudi od nekoga na dan-dva ovlaživač zraka da vidiš hoće ti biti bolje. Kod mene zna ispariti do 3 litre vode dnevno u zrak. Otkad imam taj ovlaživač nemam bronhitis.
Puštanje hladnog zraka u stan ne znači nužno ovlaživanje prostora. Iako se tebi (i svima) čini da je hladan zrak = vlažan zrak, nije baš tako.. on je često suh i dodatno pogoršava situaciju. Naravno - treba otvoriti i pustiti kisik u stan, ali kažem - mislim da samo prozori ne igraju dovoljnu ulogu u stanu ako tebe muči bronhitis. 
Nađi nekog dobrog liječnika da te pogleda, posluša pluća i da dobru dijagnozu, jer ne može kašalj bezrazložno trajati mjesec dana  :Sad: 
Čuvaj se.

----------


## Mury

> Mury  bas sam jucer kupila caj od kadulje,da li se treba ohladiti ili bas odmah skuhan


Neka ti bude mlak, da te ne opeče ( ja si šalicu stavim u hladnu vodu da se brže ohladi), i dok je mlak ispirem. Nadam se da će ti pomoći.

----------


## jejja

evo i ja cu se tu javiti, blastica u buši, čekamo betu, razmisljamo ju radit ranije nego sto je dr. napisao jer mi je to daleko i tako... ~~~~~~~~~~ i tu curama za sve sto vam treba

----------


## LOTTOS

Helou zenske
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme(odmor od neuspjeha) tesko mi popratit sto se sve tu izdogadalo, zato sve cestitke novim mamama, i onima koje ce to uskoro postat, tuznicama ah, samo naprijed i veliki veliki zagrljaj
Ja sam opet u postupku i u cetvrtak idem na punkciju
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima

----------


## mare41

Lottos, sretno
hope, drži se

----------


## Moe

Krenula je sezona?  :Smile:  Neka, nek je beba, što više!




> evo i ja cu se tu javiti, blastica u buši, čekamo betu, razmisljamo ju radit ranije nego sto je dr. napisao jer mi je to daleko i tako... ~~~~~~~~~~ i tu curama za sve sto vam treba


Tek 19.2. beta?  :Shock:  ja ne bih izdržala dotad, napravila bih barem tjedan dana prije.. a ti kako hoćeš  :Smile: 
Sretno! 




> Ja sam opet u postupku i u cetvrtak idem na punkciju


Sretno draga Lottos, neka punkcija bude što manje bolna, a beta velika!

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala
Danas bi si trebala sama dati stopericu pa je sad frka panika

----------


## bubekica

Moe i ja nagovaram jejju na punoooo ranije vadjenje bete  :Smile: 
Lottos sretno! 
Hope si bila na hitnoj?
Ja zaboravila prijavit - mi krenuli s pripremom za fet, od jucer sam na estrofemu, kontrola iduci cetvrtak. Uzbudjenje i nervoza na maksimum  :Laughing:

----------


## matahari

> Hvala
> Danas bi si trebala sama dati stopericu pa je sad frka panika


Ja se i dan danas sjetim davanja stoperice. Nisam mogla sama, pa sam zamolila frendicu. Ona je sirota bila u tolikoj panici da je zaboravila zamijeniti igle... Da, ubola me iglom za izvlacenje lijeka. Prekasno smo obadvije shvatile, ja puno bolnije. 
Da ne nabrajam poimence-sretno svima.

----------


## jejja

moe, bubek idem danas do svoje gin pa cu je namoliti da mi da dve uputnice da jednu iskoristim 12dnt a drugu na taj daaaleki 19.02. u kbc RI inace daju kasno vaditi betu, nisam jos otkrila zasto.. valjda da budu sigurni da se ulovilo.. ono sto manje znas manje boli i to.. 
lottos a da se zaletis do nekog doma zdravlja? ili na hitnu? ja si stopericu ne bih usudila dati sama..

----------


## Argente

jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tako sam i ja radila, 9-12dnt, i onda -ako treba- ponavljanje na zadani dan  :Grin:  ali svaki put sam dobila drugi datum, od 16 do 20dnt! Mislim, čovjek bi još i pričekao 14dnt, ali 21dnt blastica, evo ja sam se baš osjećala da me prave glupom. Oni kažu da je to radi sigurnosti i psihičkog mira, ali mislim da je i radi uštede.
Kako je to kod vas koji ponavljate betu, da li dobijete jednu uputnicu na kojoj piše "bhcg 2x", čini mi se da sam to negdje pročitala?

----------


## Inesz

lottos
~~~ za dobitni postupak.
je li ovo prirodnjak?

----------


## amyx

> Pa nemam pojma draga kad je dr samo rekla puno caja i sirupa i samo lezanje,ali stvarno predugo traje,a za alergije nisam sigurna kad se nisam nikad testirala,a sobe uvijek zracim i kad idem spavat obavezno je otboren prozor inace bih se ugusila...mislim ja da cu ja na hitnu


Ja sam kasljala jako u trudnoci, popila 2 bocice nekih biljnih siripa jer drugo nisam smjela, smanjilo se , ali kasljucala sam i dalje da bi nakon poroda zavrsila u bolnici zbog srca jer mi se skupilo vode i od tud kasljucanje... Ako dugo traje otidi kod dr ...

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, toliko je novosti u jednom danu da ne mogu niti pohvatati na brzinu sve...  :Smile:  Jako sam sretna što su sve lijepe novosti, što kreću novi postupci, što je tulum u labu bio odličan, što ste mi tako hrabre i pikate se bez problema... Ma vi ste zakon!!!!!!

Draga Piki, tako mi je drago da si konačno dočekala svoj stimulirani postupak!!!!!!!!!!! Želim ti predivnu, veliku betu u veljači!!!!!!!!!!! 

Svima vam šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Draga mami2 u kojoj si bolnici?


U petrovoj sam, nazvat ću ujutro. Draga evo malo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tako sam i ja radila, 9-12dnt, i onda -ako treba- ponavljanje na zadani dan  ali svaki put sam dobila drugi datum, od 16 do 20dnt! Mislim, čovjek bi još i pričekao 14dnt, ali 21dnt blastica, evo ja sam se baš osjećala da me prave glupom. Oni kažu da je to radi sigurnosti i psihičkog mira, ali mislim da je i radi uštede.
> Kako je to kod vas koji ponavljate betu, da li dobijete jednu uputnicu na kojoj piše "bhcg 2x", čini mi se da sam to negdje pročitala?


Ja mislim da kasno šalju da budu sigurni da je sve uredu i da ne šalju da se vadi svaki drugi dan bespotrebno jer npr. 14 dnt mogu biti dobre bhcg i oko 100 al opet i nemoraju ovako ako te pošalje za 19 dana onda mora biti bhcg već dosta visoka da bi bila uredu sve ove male odmah ukazuju da nešto nije kako treba i onda ih treba ponavljati svaka 2 dana.
Ali naravno mi to teško možemo izdurati i rađe ćemo vaditi nekoliko puta nego čekati 19 dana

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !
Kavica!
Hope kako je , jesi li išla na hitnu ?

----------


## bubekica

Sijecanj je zasad jos prazan, u to ime saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dragim *luc* i *hannah8* za duplanje bete!
Curem ako imate ikakve info o ikome na listi, slobodno mi pisete na pp. Trudim se pohvatati sto vise, ali cini mi se da neki predugo stoje na istom mjestu na listi...

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013.*  

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  28.01.
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 29.01.
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 04.02.
inna, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 01.02.
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF)
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  03.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
Nela84, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); kleopatra, SD, IVF¸ bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kleopatra, SD, IVF; inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF¸ ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); clematis,  VV, 1. IVF

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anemona (VV)
Bubimitika81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF)
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI); magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly,, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Mary123

Hvala na listi..evo transfer je u petak..očito me čekaju blastociste... :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

zeena, čestitam na maloj princezi!!!
Mary123 sretno!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bubi*  :Klap:  za listicu!
Htjela bih samo reci da je dosadasnja praksa bila da trudnice idu na listu trudnica sa pozitivnom betom. Neke cure vade betu samo jednom, neke vise puta, i mislim da se nije cekalo ponavljanje, osim ako to sama forumasica zatrazi. Neka me ispravi netko ako sam krivo napisala.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da lijepo i kontinuirano punite liste trudnica  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*maco* znam, ali to su curke koje se ni ne javljaju ovdje, a cekam i zelje na ceskoj temi... nisam htjela na svoju ruku, strah me negativnog copranja... na iducoj ih definitivno stavljam gore!

----------


## Muma

Stigla i ja na listu  :Very Happy: 
*bubi*  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

bravo za mumu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekice možeš me sad izbrisati sa popisa Hrabrica i čekalica koječega sad sam napredovala :Grin: 

Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

cure hvala na brizi,nisam bila na hitnoj bila sam opet kod svoje dr i ne moze mi dat nista rekla je da nastavim sa sirupom i cajem i 
naravno morala sam je pitat jel bi mi pluca poslusala jel to njoj nije palo na pamet samoj i rekla je da se cuje kako hraplja dok disem al ona musli da je to od sekreta...nista nastavljam sa sirupima i nadam se da ce proc sto prije

----------


## hope31

svim pikalicama,betocekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i ostalima za sve sto vam treba

----------


## bubekica

*MM* jel mi vjerujes da sam to primijetila cim sam okeljila listu (nakon 2min doduse), al sam vec promijenila u svom dokumentu  :Smile: 
*hope31* ~~~~~ za ozdravljenje!

----------


## hope31

hvala bubekica :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bubi hvala na listi, kak je to lijepo, vidjeti se tak negdje,
Usput , jucer mi frendica dala stopericu, nisam nis osjetila , nadam se da bu sve ok

----------


## MAMI 2

Hope pa ta tvoja dok, baš i nije normalna, da joj samoj ne padne na pamet poslušat te , koma.
Mary za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I ja na listi  :Smile: 
Zvala danas petrovu, u nedjelju u 7 i 15 na uzv.

----------


## LOTTOS

> lottos
> ~~~ za dobitni postupak.
> je li ovo prirodnjak?


Nije, bila sam na tri gonala dnevno 2x2estrofem i 1x1 clomifen 8 dana
Sutra punkcija pa sto bog da

----------


## hope31

> Hope pa ta tvoja dok, baš i nije normalna, da j
> oj samoj ne padne na pamet poslušat te , koma.
> Mary za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I ja na listi 
> Zvala danas petrovu, u nedjelju u 7 i 15 na uzv.


pa cudno da da sve moram napomenut i kod dr i kid ginekologa al sta je tu je...tebi draga sretno u nedjelju :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Hope- ne vjerujem da te ne zeli poslusati,pa ti si trudnica...hellllooouuuu??? A i da nisi, mozda stvarno trebas neku terapiju..ja bi trazila neko drugo misljenje...predugo ti to traje.. Zelim ti da sto prije ozdravis..saljem hug
Bubi- lipa ti je lista! Puno nas ima koji cekamo postupak, bit ce veljaca puuuuna trudnica!!

----------


## hope31

> Hope- ne 
> vjerujem da te ne zeli poslusati,pa ti si trudnica...hellllooouuuu??? A i da nisi, mozda stvarno trebas neku terapiju..ja bi trazila neko drugo misljenje...predugo ti to traje.. Zelim ti da sto prije ozdravis..saljem hug
> Bubi- lipa ti je lista! Puno nas ima koji cekamo postupak, bit ce veljaca puuuuna trudnica!!


ma vise ni sama ne znam rekla sam da cu par dana jos sacekat ak mi i dalje bude lose otici cu na hitnu

----------


## Moe

> ma vise ni sama ne znam rekla sam da cu par dana jos sacekat ak mi i dalje bude lose otici cu na hitnu


Pa iskašljat ćeš dušu draga  :Sad: 
Ne želim te plašiti, a što ako imaš upalu pluća, bronhitis, bilo što što se može prevenirati/liječiti a ti na čaju.
Možda ti je liječnica vrhunska stručnjakinja, al baš da te ne pošalje ni na kakve daljnje pretrage nakon mjesec dana mučenja, da ti presluša pluća tek jer ti inzistiraš na tome... meni to nije jasno. 
(Zvuči mi kao i ona šlampava liječnica kod koje si išla pa ti rekla da beba nije dobro  :Sad: )
Imaš li neku vezicu u nekoj bolnici (možda i izvan Vukovara, neki stručnjak, ili privatnik), da ti da svoje mišljenje.. pored mišljenja tvoje liječnice. Ili u konačnici možda suprugova liječnica primarne prakse (ako nemate istu), ili od roditelja, ili susjede. Bilo tko  :Love: 
Samo što prije ozdravi, ljubim, grlim!

----------


## hope31

> Pa iskašljat ćeš dušu draga 
> Ne želim te plašiti, a što ako imaš 
> upalu pluća, bronhitis, bilo što što se može prevenirati/liječiti a ti na čaju.
> Možda ti je liječnica vrhunska stručnjakinja, al baš da te ne pošalje ni na kakve daljnje pretrage nakon mjesec dana mučenja, da ti presluša pluća tek jer ti inzistiraš na tome... meni to nije jasno. 
> (Zvuči mi kao i ona šlampava liječnica kod koje si išla pa ti rekla da beba nije dobro )
> Imaš li neku vezicu u nekoj bolnici (možda i izvan Vukovara, neki stručnjak, ili privatnik), da ti da svoje mišljenje.. pored mišljenja tvoje liječnice. Ili u konačnici možda suprugova liječnica primarne prakse (ako nemate istu), ili od roditelja, ili susjede. Bilo tko 
> Samo što prije ozdravi, ljubim, grlim!


joj hvala ti draga puno na tvojim rijecima :Smile: pa kod nas je iskreno zdravstvo koma prvo imam sokove sa ginekologivom koja me jos ni jednom nije poslala vaditi krv a ulazim u 20 tjedan,a ono da ne spominjem sto je bilo.u petak idem na pregled pa cu je bas pitati,jer sad na uzv idem privatno u Vk..a za ovo isto strasno nije mi ni grlo pogledala a za pluca sam morala pitat da li bi mi htjela poslusat,sad bas pricam s muzem i rekli smo ako do petka ne bude bolje idemo na hitnu..a sto kazes vec sam dusu iskasljala :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme Bubek oko sokolovo  :Smile:  Dodjem se prijaviti , a ono ti već stavila listu i mislim si kako sam zakasnila.. A ja već gore  :Smile: 
U petak prva FM

Hope nadam se da ćeš se čim prije riješiti ovih problema ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svim ostalim rodama želim da su čim prije medju trudnicama, ako već nisu  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka, drzim fige do neba!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka, drzim fige do neba!!


Tnx draga  :Smile:   Bit će ovaj put, znam da hoće  :Yes:

----------


## hope31

Jutro svima :Smile: 
Evo da i ja jednom posluzim nesto kavica,kakao,sve vrste caja pa se posluzite :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Ja ću kavicu !
Hope kako je ?
Lootos za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Cure koje ste već duže u postupcima, kako to ide sa vraćanjem zametaka, tko odlučuje koliko se vraća ?

----------


## hope31

[QUOTE=MAMI 2;2331185]Jutro !
Ja ću kavicu !
Hope kako je ?

Evo draga kao da je jutros malo bolje,vidjet cemo jos,malo kao da se smirio kasalj al najgore je nocu onda me najvise muci

----------


## 123beba

Jutro! Hope hvala za kakao!  :Smile:  drago mi je da ti se bar malo smirio kašalj... Nadam se da će stvarno brzo prestati.

Bubimitka, neka sutra već na fm sve bude odlično, a onda i dalje... Sve do velike bete!!! Sretno!

Lottos, za što manje boli i što više lijepih js!!!

I svim curama za sve što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Jutro svima
> Evo da i ja jednom posluzim nesto kavica,kakao,sve vrste caja pa se posluzite


Jutro draga hope31, a dobro i divno jutro i svim curama na ovoj temi.
Hvala na kavici, baš paše  :Smile: 




> Cure koje ste već duže u postupcima, kako to ide sa vraćanjem zametaka, tko odlučuje koliko se vraća ?


Liječnik predlaže a ti i dragi se složite ili ne složite  :Smile:  
Ja to zamišljam ovako:
Možete inzistirati na vraćanju manje (npr liječnik predlaže 2 a vi želite jedan - ne može vas odbiti, mora prihvatiti vaš prijedlog), ili možete inzistirati na 2 (a on predlaže 1 - tu bi već mogao odbiti ovisno o vašoj dijagnozi, situaciji, zdravlju)




> I svim curama za sve što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tako jeeee! 
Sretno!

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo me
Prezivjela, bilo je bolno znate vec i same, dobili smo dvije js, zvat ce me kad cemo na transfer, subota ili nedjelja je rekao,

----------


## piki

Lottos puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## Mary123

Lottos ~~~~~~~~ za veliki tulum u labu.....sretnoooo

----------


## hope31

Lottos~~~~~~~~za tulum i da sto prije prodje bol

----------


## LOTTOS

A nadam se, ak se oplode obe stanice vracamo dve mrvice , e sad se molimo

----------


## LOTTOS

> Lottos~~~~~~~~za tulum i da sto prije prodje bol


 Uf samo da nebude kao zadnji put, mislila sam da sam rikavela  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*LOTTOS*, :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Mary123

*Lottos* sretnooooo....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala curke
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima

Pusa

----------


## Moe

> Evo me
> Prezivjela, bilo je bolno znate vec i same, dobili smo dvije js, zvat ce me kad cemo na transfer, subota ili nedjelja je rekao,


Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Evo da svima posaljem trudnicke prasine************* i puno pozitivnih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope~~~~ da ozdravis cim prije

----------


## jejja

*Lotos* ~~~~ :fige: ~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*LOTTOS* ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i plodan vikend!

----------


## tina29

*lotos* sretno- :Kiss: 
i naravno svim curama za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## legal alien

lottos sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Lottos, da se obje oplode pa da za koji dan čuvaš svoje 2 mrvice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hvala bogu da znamo za što pretrpimo tu bol! Sve za naše srećice!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Mary za transfer danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

Mary~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*mary, legal, hannah* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Curke hvala na vibricama..evo ja jedan dio odbrojila...sada brojim do bete...šaljem veliki pozdrav iz Petrove i obavještavam vas da sada čuvam dvije blastociste... :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> curke hvala na vibricama..evo ja jedan dio odbrojila...sada brojim do bete...šaljem veliki pozdrav iz petrove i obavještavam vas da sada čuvam dvije blastociste...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :-d :-d

----------


## libicaa

> Curke hvala na vibricama..evo ja jedan dio odbrojila...sada brojim do bete...šaljem veliki pozdrav iz Petrove i obavještavam vas da sada čuvam dvije blastociste...


 :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sirena28

bok curke!!

ja danas vadila betu.... i toliki sam pehist da je u baš danas u bolnici krepao aparat koji očitaba hcg u krvi... tako da čekam nalaz do ponedeljka........

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala curke na vibricama, navijamo za tulum u labu
Mary123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i molimo za veeeeeliku betu
Sirena28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tebe a i sve kojima su vibre potrebne
Kisi kisi svima

----------


## LOTTOS

Pa sta je ovo, popodnevni spavanac
Posluzite se sa kavicom poslije rucka, mmmm meni pase
Dr. me jos nije zvao pa neznam za transfer kada je, subota ili nedjelja, ustvari si sad razmisljam nije cekanje od transfera do bete , nego vec od punkcije do bete krece ludo cekanje, nadam se da ce tulum u labou donjeti lijepe vijesti

----------


## LOTTOS

> bok curke!!
> 
> ja danas vadila betu.... i toliki sam pehist da je u baš danas u bolnici krepao aparat koji očitaba hcg u krvi... tako da čekam nalaz do ponedeljka........


Jel ima vijesti, pa sto nisi negdje privatno otisla, izludit ces do pon

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa sta je ovo, popodnevni spavanac
> Posluzite se sa kavicom poslije rucka, mmmm meni pase
> Dr. me jos nije zvao pa neznam za transfer kada je, subota ili nedjelja, ustvari si sad razmisljam nije cekanje od transfera do bete , nego vec od punkcije do bete krece ludo cekanje, nadam se da ce tulum u labou donjeti lijepe vijesti


e kad bude transfer-peglaj trakice do besvjesti...hehehe! sretno!
mary123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## sanda1977

> bok curke!!
> 
> ja danas vadila betu.... i toliki sam pehist da je u baš danas u bolnici krepao aparat koji očitaba hcg u krvi... tako da čekam nalaz do ponedeljka........


a jooooooj pa za izluditi..... :drama:

----------


## MAMI 2

Sirena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !

----------


## LOTTOS

> e kad bude transfer-peglaj trakice do besvjesti...hehehe! sretno!
> mary123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Jedva cekam

----------


## žužy

*LOTTOS* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odličan party i miran transfer!
*sirena28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku beticu!si radila kakav testič prije?sori ako mi je promaklo.

----------


## butterfly101

*mali mimi*  jaoooo koje pre predivne vijesti.Čestitam od srca i želim ti lijepu trudnoću.... sretno sretno

----------


## sanda1977

> Jedva cekam


i neka sve budu pozitivne ili će biti  :oklagija: 
nisam već dugo mahala s oklagijom....hehe

----------


## legal alien

Beta 574!
Jos ne plesem happy chicken dance jer poucena prijasnjim iskustvima znam da je ovo jedan uspjesan korak a treba ih jos odraditi puuno. Svejedno sretna sam.

Svima puno pozitivnih vibri za sve sto vam treba. I meni treba za duplanje.

----------


## anddu

Ti ne plešeš, ali ja ću za tebe i zapjevati :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Bit će to OK, evo malo još trudničke prašine *********************

----------


## Argente

Wow legal, ovo je zavrijedilo prekid apstinencije  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 
Neka je sretno do kraja!!

----------


## ivica_k

Wow Legal, krasna beta, cestitam! Vidis da je testic bio pospan, prerano si ga radila  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Beta 574!
> Jos ne plesem happy chicken dance jer poucena prijasnjim iskustvima znam da je ovo jedan uspjesan korak a treba ih jos odraditi puuno. Svejedno sretna sam.
> 
> Svima puno pozitivnih vibri za sve sto vam treba. I meni treba za duplanje.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja stvarno ne kužim te testove pa kako se ta crtica nije bolje poznala?
Još jednom legal čestitam od srca :Very Happy: !
Butterfly nadam se da ćeš nam se brzo pridružiti...što želim i još mnogim stpljivim čekalicama :Heart:

----------


## hope31

legal cestitam :Smile:  i ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

----------


## hope31

mi smo danas obavili sa 19+2 4D uzv i bili smo vrlo zivahni,ali mama je bila presretna gledajuci malog borca kako mase rukicama i nogicama :Smile: dobili smo i CD pa ga samo premotavamo,imamo 22 cm i 337 gr i mama i tata su presretni

zelim svima od srca sto prije ovakav scenarij :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*legal* preprekrasna beta i još jedan dokaz da kolko testova toliko ćudi!  :Very Happy: 
Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i oblačina **************** za duplanje, kuckanje  :Heart:  i najljepši susret za 8 mjeseci!
Naravno, istom mjerom i namjerom šaljem šakom i kapom i svim ostalim betočekalicama te onima koje će im se skoro pridružiti!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vau legal odlicna beta, cestitam i vibram za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Legal* beta je super  :Very Happy: . Evo još  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje, srce i urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!
*Hope31*, super za malenog pozera  :Smile: 
I svima ostaim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> mi smo danas obavili sa 19+2 4d uzv i bili smo vrlo zivahni,ali mama je bila presretna gledajuci malog borca kako mase rukicama i nogicamadobili smo i cd pa ga samo premotavamo,imamo 22 cm i 337 gr i mama i tata su presretni
> 
> zelim svima od srca sto prije ovakav scenarij


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## MAMI 2

Legal čestitam ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje !

----------


## linalena

Legal  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za svaku stoticu bete, hrabro i polako kako kažeš dalje al biti će lijepih jesesnkih bebača

pusa svima i velka vibra

----------


## Moe

Lottos - kad je transfer? Sretno!
Mary123 - kad je beta? Navijam na najjače!
sirena28 - strpljen spašen, želim ti najljepšu brojku u ponedjeljak!
legal alien - čestitam od srca, neka se beta podupla i bude sve ok do samog kraja!
hope31 - veliiika beba, bravo! Dečko? Jesi ti bolje, splasnuo kašalj?

----------


## 123beba

> Lottos - kad je transfer? Sretno!
> Mary123 - kad je beta? Navijam na najjače!
> sirena28 - strpljen spašen, želim ti najljepšu brojku u ponedjeljak!
> legal alien - čestitam od srca, neka se beta podupla i bude sve ok do samog kraja!
> hope31 - veliiika beba, bravo! Dečko? Jesi ti bolje, splasnuo kašalj?


Sve potpisujem i svi me odgovori zanimaju!!!  :Smile: 

Znam da je možda prerano, no kako ja još od pola 4 ne mogu spavati, serviram kavu, kakao, čaj, ma i doručak... pa se poslužite!  :Wink:  želim svima predivan vikend!!!!

----------


## anddu

Ummm beba hvala na kavi. Bas pase. Svima brdo ~~~~~za sto god vam treba

----------


## tetadoktor

beba, svratih na kavicu, pa ako i koji kroasan... :Very Happy: 

svima šaljem milion AltGr+1 za što god vam treba!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro , može kavica i za mene !

----------


## bubekica

*beba* hvala na kavici, prvo cu jednu tvoju, a onda jednu u RL-u  :Smile: 
svima saljem pregrst ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i zelim ugodan vikend!

----------


## legal alien

hvala svima na cestitkama!
ja cu sada polako step by step. nastojim emocije drzati pod kontrolom jer sam tip koji lako odleprsa u mislima...

svim cekalicama kojecega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

e da, pliz uzimajte testove s rezervom. da mi se nije dogodilo ne bih vjerovala. dobro mozda sam mogla kupiti neki skuplji od 50 kn... ali svejedno ako je bazdaren na 25 onda na ovoliku betu treba pokazati pravu crtu.

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro
Legal waaaaaauuuuuuu ja cagam umjesto tebe jos koj sat, 
U 13 idem na transfer a onda mirovanje bar malo, 
Zenske moje, nadam se da je to to, mislim pozitivno, i bit cu i ja trdnica he he he

----------


## Mary123

Jutro curke....ja nikak da se naspavam....stomak me boli...koda sam radila trbušne mišiće....uh.....
Betu ću vaditi 13.2.dan prije valentinova....oće mi biti radno ako mi je 15.2 14 dnt

----------


## MAMI 2

Lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## jejja

Mary mislim da bi ti beta mogla pokazati vec tada ali neki manji broj..tako da mozda da pricekas? mislim cisto da si ne grizes zivce dok onda za dva dana odes opet pa opet..cisto moje misljenje..
pogledaj si tu http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/2157

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mary nije ti to rano još su kod tebe blastice tako da slobodno možeš izvaditi betu 2 dana prije

----------


## jejja

*Mali mimi* sta se kod blastica pokaze ranije? mislim kolika je razlika u danima izmedju transfera 3 ili 5 dan? mozes i neki linkic me uputiti da ne objsnjavas. hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

evo jejja imaš sve na ovom linku
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala Bubimitka dok ja tražim ti već našla :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

eh da na toj stranici ćeš naći i objašnjenja kad se najranije može napraviti betu, vrijednosti itd.

----------


## 123beba

Lottos, sretno danas na transferu!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice ugnjezde baš kako treba i da nam za cca 2 tjedna možeš tu napisati neku VeeeeEEEEELLLLLLLiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIkKKKKKKuuuuuuuuuuuu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mary, da čim prije prođe bol u trbuhu i da imaš najsretnije valentinovo sa velikom betom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Legal,cestitam!!!

Hope,bravo za mrvicu :Smile: 

Mary,ja sam vadila 9dnt..i bila je pozitivna,tako da 12 dnt nikako nije rano

Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

> Jutro curke....ja nikak da se naspavam....stomak me boli...koda sam radila trbušne mišiće....uh.....
> Betu ću vaditi 13.2.dan prije valentinova....oće mi biti radno ako mi je 15.2 14 dnt


moja beta je 12-Ti dan bila 1001 ... Tako da nikako nije rano ... Bili su blizanci, ali svejedno nije rano pogotovo za blastice

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo koliko znaci....

Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## LOTTOS

Eto me curke,
Stigla kuci, vracena je jedna mrvica i sad ju moram jako cuvati, jako,jako 
E sada dva tjedna  :Cekam:  :cupakosu:  :štrika: 
Ali s vama je sve lakse, s vama se veseliti a i tugovati
Beta je 18.2

----------


## frka

tubeless sister, čestitam!!! pročitala sam kako se boriš s testovima i točno sam pomislila kako te čeka naš scenarij - test negativan, drugi dan beta skoro 200, dan nakon bete test s jedva, jedva vidljivom crticom. ma baš sam imala osjećaj da će ti beta biti za 5!  :Very Happy: 

cure i dečki, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme iako pratim što se događa kad stignem.

Čestital Legal na prekrasnoj beti.
Mary123,LOTTOS da vrijeme što prije prođe i da beta bude do neba!!!!!
Svim ostalima za što god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubekica možeš me brisati sa liste za prirodni IVF za veljaču i prebaciti u stimulirani u ožujak. Nikad u životu mi M nije kasnila,nego mi inače stže 26-27 dc al sad ko za inat kasni. Evo danas 32 dc i ništa. Tako da ne stignem jednostavno odradit taj prirodnjak jer mi se sad ciklus pomiče i bit će točno na početku ožujka tako da onda radije idem u stimulirani jer sam za ožujak zapisana na listu za lijekove. Samo se nadam da će M doći...radila sam i testove pa sve negativno....

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Ima li koga na kavi ?  

Bila jutros na prvom uzv ,danas mi 8 dc i na ljijevom jajniku imam cistu i to mislim 22x31 a ostali folikuli su mali tako je rekao, nastavit pikanje 2 dana i onda opet uzv pa će vidjet šta i kako dalje.
Jel imao ko takvu situaciju ?

----------


## 123beba

Jutro!!! Mami, hvala na kavi! 
Ja ti ne znam ništa o situacijama poput tvoje no sigurno će ti cure znati reći nešto konkretno... Ja ti držim  :fige:  i želim sreću! 

Arianm, ~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak, koji god od njih na kraju bio...

----------


## milasova8

Mami,rado bi kavicu-bas me glava jako boli i pase jedna crna :Smile: 
A vrlo rado bi ti odg.,ali isto kao i beba nisam imala takvu situaciju..
Sretno u svakom slucaju!

----------


## snupi

Bok! TRebam pomoć frendica mi sutra ide na punkciju na vv da li je koja i primala cefaleksin prije punkcije ako da dali se sjecate  da li je zadnju tabletu morate  popiti dan  prije transfera?

----------


## Mary123

*Mami*~~~~~~~ da će sve biti ok...pitaj na idućem uzv šta i kako dalje...ma vjerujem da će biti sve ok...
*Snupi* nemam pojma...pitaj na temi potpomognuta vv....
Kako vrijeme sporo prolazi...danas drugi dan nakon transfera....tek.....

----------


## bubekica

*snupi* pisala sam ti na odbrojavanje na prije zaceca.

----------


## sanda1977

> Bok! TRebam pomoć frendica mi sutra ide na punkciju na vv da li je koja i primala cefaleksin prije punkcije ako da dali se sjecate  da li je zadnju tabletu morate  popiti dan  prije transfera?


poslije punkcije sam ja pila 2 dana....neka ne brine sve će joj sestra objasniti.....  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Eto me curke,
> Stigla kuci, vracena je jedna mrvica i sad ju moram jako cuvati, jako,jako 
> E sada dva tjedna 
> Ali s vama je sve lakse, s vama se veseliti a i tugovati
> Beta je 18.2


odbrojavamo s tobom

----------


## Ginger

legal jeeeeee cestitam
vibre do neba za savrsenu trudnocu i savrsen porod

puse i vibre svima!!!!

----------


## edina

jutros 9dan od tranfer kuci test pokazao +

----------


## 123beba

Edina čestitam!!!!!! Želim ti ubrzo kucajuce srce ili srca!!!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

lottos   žao mi je , ali nema predaje idemo u nove pobjede!!

----------


## snupi

Edina bravo za  plusić i podpisujem 123bebu!

----------


## snupi

Lotos sori ja sam te otpisala  ja sam pročitala  da ti je stanje bete 18,2 a ne da betu vadis 18.02. još jednom moja isprika!

----------


## Sonja29

edina čestitam i sretno! Neka ti trudnoća bude mirna i bez komplikacija do kraja...
lotos čekamo zajedno sa tobom  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

edina, cestitam!

----------


## ivica_k

Edina, cestitke na +, urednu trudnocu ti zelim i uzivaj u svakom trenu, dugo si ju cekala  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !
Ajmo na kavicu !

Edina čestitam !
Lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## sirena28

Jutro curke!!

ja se dokopala svog nalaza bete i na 14dpo je bila 85. Danas sam ponovo vadila da vidim kako se dupla  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Edina* - čestitam! 
*Lottos* -~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*
Mami* - može kavica!
*
Sirena* - super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Hvala na kavi!!!  :Smile: 
Sirena, čestitam!! ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve do kraja bude za 5+!!!!!!

----------


## libicaa

Jutro.. ja već obavila vađenje hormona (na svoju ruku jel me dr. u Petrovoj nisu tražili)... sutra idem po protokol u Petrovu.. baš sam uzbuđena... i krećemo sa sljedećom M (nadam se  :fige:  )

Čestitam na plusekima i lijepim betama  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Legal* jel danas vadis betu? :štrika:  stalno provirujem na forum da vidim ima li sta novo kod tebe.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo malo ako je danas beta a i svim curama na odbrojavanju koje nesto cekaju :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> *Legal* jel danas vadis betu? stalno provirujem na forum da vidim ima li sta novo kod tebe.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo malo ako je danas beta a i svim curama na odbrojavanju koje nesto cekaju


X

----------


## Mary123

Kako nam to vrijeme sporo prolazi.....samo da prođe ovaj tjedan.....
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba...

----------


## LOTTOS

> Jutro curke!!
> 
> ja se dokopala svog nalaza bete i na 14dpo je bila 85. Danas sam ponovo vadila da vidim kako se dupla


Juuupiiiiiiiiiiii, kad je nalaz , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

cestitam od  :Heart:  prvoj posiljci trudnica 2013. i saljem pregrst ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe duplicirajuce bete, srceka i male bebulinke i bebulince!

svim betocekalicama, pogotovo onima koje  :štrika:  nad malim prvim betama saljem puno AltGr+1!


*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (3)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 29.01.
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 04.02.
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF)
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 15.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
Nela84, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
ivka13, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu) 
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 08.02.
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF) 13.02.
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 18.02.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF; butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF; ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; Bubimitika81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF; sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); clematis,  VV, 1. IVF; dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI); magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF; pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)¸ prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu);
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, kameleon, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena,

----------


## kitty

sirena28 jeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: !!!!!

čestitke svim novim trudnicama a čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

mi smo evo ušli u završnicu, iščekujemo susret svaki tren  :Wink:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bubekica hvala za listu
Joooooj kad ce taj 18.02.
 :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima !!!!!!!!

----------


## sirena28

> Juuupiiiiiiiiiiii, kad je nalaz , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Danas beta 353  :Smile: 

Curke svima punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete i za sve ostalo za kaj trebate.
Uvijek sam mislila da je AIH metoda samo gubljenje dragocjenog vremena, ali eto ipak se uspostavilo da nije...

Kissi svima  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*sirena*,pa to je super duplanje  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## LOTTOS

Sirena supac beta,  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## libicaa

lijepo duplanje  :Very Happy: 

*žužy* kad ideš po lijekove?

----------


## žužy

> lijepo duplanje 
> 
> *žužy* kad ideš po lijekove?


27.2.,nadam se da ih bum dobila,nemrem se više sčekati. :Smile: 
ti si isto u ožujku,ne?kad si napisala da sa sljedečom mengom krečete..

----------


## Mary123

*Sirena* pa to je odlično..... :Very Happy: 
*Lottos* meni je daleko 15.2... a kamoli ne tebi 18.....oćeš vaditi šta prije??
*Bubek*  :Very Happy:  za listu...

----------


## sirena28

Curke šaljem vam još jednom puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za sve što čekate (bete, transfere, odlaske po ljekove)....

Samo strpljivo, i sve će biti za 5+!!!

----------


## libicaa

> 27.2.,nadam se da ih bum dobila,nemrem se više sčekati.
> ti si isto u ožujku,ne?kad si napisala da sa sljedečom mengom krečete..


Ja sutra idem u Petrovu pa se nadam da ću i lijekove dobiti. M sam dobila sad u subotu (na 25DC) pa bi po tome mogla čak i krajem mjeseca nova M... Ali ne znam još ništa točno, čekam sutra... Samo da sve bude ok i da krenemo sa sljedećom u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

sirena čestitam!

----------


## kismet

svim čekalicama i pikalicama -  da ovo bude zadnji postupak,;ponosnim vlasnicama bete - da se ista i dalje pravilno dupla i naraste u jedno velikooo kuckavo srčeko :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Pusa svima!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubek -* uvrstila si i mene - hvala!!! 

Nadam se da će se cure koje prije mene idu u postupak prebaciti na popis trudnica - a ja odmah za njima u 6. mjesecu!!!!   :Klap:

----------


## žužy

*n. anka*,riječi ti se pozlatile  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Vadi li lab breyer amh? Ne vidim ga na popisu pretraga kod njih na webu

----------


## Ginger

sunce ti vadi 
mislim da je 360 kn + 30 kn vađenje krvi

sirena  :Very Happy: čestitam

legal :Cekam:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Al evo info, zvala sam Breyer,rade i oni

Uvijek zaboravim da sunce isto ima lab

----------


## *mare*

cure, pitajte za cijenu, u Breyeru sam vadila dva puta i cijena je bila 600 kn + 10,00 kn vađenje. 
naknadno sam saznala ovo da je u suncu skoro pa duplo jeftinije.

----------


## Vrci

Poliklinika stela ima u cjeniku amh za 350 kn

----------


## Ginger

> sunce ti vadi 
> mislim da je 360 kn + 30 kn vađenje krvi


ispravljam samu sebe
AMH - 340 kn
uzorkovanje - 15 kn

----------


## Ginger

> Poliklinika stela ima u cjeniku amh za 350 kn


mislim da u svakom labu naplaćuju dodatno i uzorkovanje, tj. vađenje krvi

----------


## Vrci

Al to nije dodatnih 300 kn :D
Mislim da je u steli 10 kn, tak nesto

Pa zasto je onda amh u breyeru duplo skuplji?

Jel u suncu radi lab popodne?

----------


## LOTTOS

> Lotos sori ja sam te otpisala  ja sam pročitala  da ti je stanje bete 18,2 a ne da betu vadis 18.02. još jednom moja isprika!


Ja tek sad ovo vidjela, ma nije bed, mislimo pozitivno i sve mi cekalice bete, mi smo trudneeee, kao sto sam vec napisala

----------


## legal alien

Beta preko 1500. Sorry sto nisam javila prije. Strka na poslu. MM isao po nalaz pa ga jos nisam vidjela. 
Sad cekam da mi jave kad mogu na uzv.
Raditi u stresnom okruzenju ali fizicki laganom ili ne pitanje je sad? 

Edina I sirena cestitam!

----------


## legal alien

juhuu beta preko 1500. Nalaz jos nisam vidjela jer je kod mm a zaboravila tocnu brojku.

Cestitke edini I sireni!

----------


## matahari

> Beta preko 1500. Sorry sto nisam javila prije. Strka na poslu. MM isao po nalaz pa ga jos nisam vidjela. 
> Sad cekam da mi jave kad mogu na uzv.
> Raditi u stresnom okruzenju ali fizicki laganom ili ne pitanje je sad? 
> 
> Edina I sirena cestitam!



Ne! Cestitam cure!

----------


## legal alien

E zasto su dva posta to ne znam. Prvi mi je nestao. Malo sam poglupitis danas  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Legal*, jeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV i srčekoa  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme koje divne vijesti!!!! Pa da krenem:

* Legal alien* beta ti je stvarno betastične! Čestitam na trudnoći! Bilo je i vrijeme, zar ne?!   :Very Happy: 
* edina i sirena* čestitke i vama na trudnoći!  :Very Happy: 
Zadnje vrijeme rjeđe stižem na Rodu pa ne stignem sve popratiti, u svakom slučaju svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## mare41

legalica, dobro dosla u klub poglupitis, ja to politicki korektnije zovem propuh u glavi :Smile: 
cestitam i kruci!, edina i sirena cestitke

----------


## Mary123

*Legal* čestitam.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Cure molim vas pomoć. M kasni 7 dana, tj. 9 jer su meni ciklusi uvijek 26 dana uredni i u životu mi M nije kasnila. A trebala sam početi sad s kontracepcijom i u postupak. Danas sam bila kod dr. i nalaz sljedeći: uterus s jako prosirenim hiperplasticnim endometrijem ali nema gv i dr. mi veli da to liči na trudnoću,možda kasnija oplodnja, možda biokemijska. Vadila betu i ona čista nula. Veli on na to po izgledu endometrija M niti neće tako brzo doći pa mi rekao ako želim da pijem duphaston 2x1 5 dana. Pitala ga šta se događa veli nema pojma....jel imao netko sličan slučaj? I koliko dana nakon prestanka duphastona dolazi M? I nakon toga mogu normalno započeti sa kontracepcijom za postupak ili ne sad? Ništa mi nije jasno i sva sam u bedu  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

čestitke curama na velikim betama i na trudnoćama! A što se tiče vađenja  amh privatno ja sam ga platila 260 kn u Laboru- on se nalazi  na Bukovćevom trgu u blizini Petrove , Merkura i VV.

----------


## tetadoktor

> legalica, dobro dosla u klub poglupitis, ja to politicki korektnije zovem propuh u glavi
> cestitam i kruci!, edina i sirena cestitke


XXX

ah, što volim potpisivat našu mare...

----------


## Vrci

Ok nista od amh u steli, ceka se mj dana na nalaz. Jel barem u breyeru za tih 600 kn brze gotovo?

Ili u Laboru,koliko se ceka?

----------


## bubekica

*Vrci* a zasto ne na VV kao vanjski pacijent?

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam, cini mi se kao zezanje. Em moram kasniti na posao, pa ici po nalaz (ili oni salju na mail?). A isto ne znam koliko se nalaz ceka

----------


## bubekica

mislim da salju na kucnu adresu, 10ak dana. najbolje da nazoves i pitas. besplatno je, ako nista drugo.

----------


## Ginger

Legal jeeeeeeeeeeee 
Neka trudnickog poglupitisa  :Smile: 

Vrci, sunce radi i popodne, jednom sam vadila betu u 17.50  :Smile: 
AMH sam cekala 10 dana, mislim
Za ostale ne znam

Arianm ne znam ti pomoci draga
Ja m nakon duphastona dobijem 3.dan od prestanka

----------


## tetadoktor

> Al to nije dodatnih 300 kn :D
> Mislim da je u steli 10 kn, tak nesto
> 
> Pa zasto je onda amh u breyeru duplo skuplji?
> 
> Jel u suncu radi lab popodne?


lab u suncu vadi krv sigurno do 17.30 i šalju mailom nalaz ako hoćeš

----------


## ARIANM

Ginger hvala,sad tu baš tražim po netu pa piše 7-10 dana nakon prestanka pa mi se to čini nekako dugo....

----------


## mimi81

> Ajme koje divne vijesti!!!! Pa da krenem:
> 
> * Legal alien* beta ti je stvarno betastične! Čestitam na trudnoći! Bilo je i vrijeme, zar ne?!  
> * edina i sirena* čestitke i vama na trudnoći! 
> Zadnje vrijeme rjeđe stižem na Rodu pa ne stignem sve popratiti, u svakom slučaju svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!


Potpisujem Snekicu i sve vas pozdravljam!

----------


## bubekica

> Ginger hvala,sad tu baš tražim po netu pa piše 7-10 dana nakon prestanka pa mi se to čini nekako dugo....


ja sam uvijek dobivala 3. dan nakon zadnje tablete, osim 2 ciklusa nakon stimulacije, onda sam ju cekala 11 dana. zasto - nitko ne zna. za endomtrij ti ne znam, ali duphaston bi treba pojerati pricu... zao mi je sto si morala proci nadam se - razocaram se.  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

A cure koliko lijepoh vijesti danas  !

Čestitam svima !!

----------


## ARIANM

> ja sam uvijek dobivala 3. dan nakon zadnje tablete, osim 2 ciklusa nakon stimulacije, onda sam ju cekala 11 dana. zasto - nitko ne zna. za endomtrij ti ne znam, ali duphaston bi treba pojerati pricu... zao mi je sto si morala proci nadam se - razocaram se.


Baš to ono prvo ajme možda sam trudna,pa za sat vremena eh ipak nisam!!!!
Molila bih te ako još možda znaš ti ili netko drugi jel mogu sad kad dođe M nakon duphastona počet sa kontracepcijom odmah jer u 3. mj idem u postupak ili moram čekati??? I mogu li vaditi hormone ako pijem kontracepcijske pilule?

----------


## Ginger

Arianm meni je jednom dosla nakon 7 dana, al to kad sam se malo predozirala, jel....(duga prica  :Smile:  )
Ostalo kao i bubekici, 3.dan nakon zadnje tablete

Je, ovo za sunce sam zicala da me cekaju za vadjenje bete dok stignem u zg  :Smile: 
Bila sam tamo uvjerljivo zadnja

----------


## bubekica

ne moras cekati s kontracepcijskima nakon duphastona, ali ne mozes vaditi hormone (lh, fsh, progesteron i sl.) u ciklusu u kojem pijes kontracepciju (a neki preporucuju ni ciklus iza).

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima!!!

----------


## Moe

Arianm žao mi je da se sve poremetilo, baš sad kad planiraš u postupak. Želim da sve bude ok što je prije moguće i da kreneš u borbu s pobjedničkim predznakom!  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala ti Moe,evo to sad ko za inat,nikad u životu al moralo je baš sad pred postupak!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

----------


## Moe

> GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


Nema živciranja. To ti odmaže. Doći će to sve na svoje. 
Tijelo je primjetilo da si uzbuđena i u isčekivanju, pa te testira  :Smile: 
Popij čaj, pogledaj neku komediju ili pročitaj neko lagano štivo i opusti se.
Bit će u redu, vidjet ćeš. Mora!

----------


## ARIANM

> Nema živciranja. To ti odmaže. Doći će to sve na svoje. 
> Tijelo je primjetilo da si uzbuđena i u isčekivanju, pa te testira 
> Popij čaj, pogledaj neku komediju ili pročitaj neko lagano štivo i opusti se.
> Bit će u redu, vidjet ćeš. Mora!


 :Love:

----------


## snupi

vrci u laboru se čeka dva tjedna .

----------


## snupi

KONTAKTI

MEDICINSKO-BIOKEMIJSKI LABORATORIJ

Adresa: Bukovčev trg 4, 10000 Zagreb

Tel.: +385 1 2442 015

Tel.: +385 1 2442 016

Fax: +385 1 2442 017

labor.centar@zg.htnet.hr

www.laborcentar.hr

----------


## mare41

legal, nisam stigla prije napisat zbog propuha-níjedan doktor ti nece reci da je stresni posao prijatelj trudnoce
arianm, i meni bilo kasnjenje prije postupka, reko mi dr da se to zna dogoditi

----------


## snupi

a što se tice vađenja rade cijeli dan!

----------


## sanda1977

> 


ja bi prvo otišla na pregled na uzv da nema ciste pa nda početi sa kontr.....polije duphastona kada dobiješ odi na uzv da ti bude čisti uzv..tj uredan nalaz.....ne smiješ piti kontr ako imaš ciste....

----------


## bubekica

> ja bi prvo otišla na pregled na uzv da nema ciste pa nda početi sa kontr.....polije duphastona kada dobiješ odi na uzv da ti bude čisti uzv..tj uredan nalaz.....*ne smiješ piti kontr ako imaš ciste....*


odakle ti ova info? mnogim curama se upravo kontracepcijske pilule daju za rijesavanje cisti.

----------


## milasova8

Sirena,edina,legal od srca cestitam na trudnoci :Smile: 
Samo sada uzivajte u mrvicama!

----------


## legal alien

wtf??? nesto smedjkasto pomjesano s utrogestanom na ulosku. panicking. ne mogu opet reprize. 
ujutro zovem doktora. sad horizontala i nema posla vise. 
jel' ima netko sa slicnim iskustvom a da je sretno zavrsilo?

----------


## beilana

Sanda u krivu si. S cistama ne puste u postupak i daju kontracepciju da rjesi ciste. Zato je meni odgadan postupak, zbog ciste, i dobila jasmine, i nakon njih ostala T spontano jeeeeeej.

----------


## beilana

> wtf??? nesto smedjkasto pomjesano s utrogestanom na ulosku. panicking. ne mogu opet reprize. 
> ujutro zovem doktora. sad horizontala i nema posla vise. 
> jel' ima netko sa slicnim iskustvom a da je sretno zavrsilo?


Jako puno draga. Pogotovo hematomi zadnje vrijeme...koma. lezi miruj. Ja sam na 6+3 imala smeckasto, i hvala Bogu zasad je sve u redu. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Arianm baš mi je žao zbog ovoga, mogu misliti kako ti je.. Nadam se da ćeš što prije riješiti sve te nedoumice i napokon krenuti s postupkom  :Smile: 

Legal čestitam na beti, a za ovo brljavljenje nemam iskustva, ali koliko znam puno cura ga je imalo i sve je bilo u redu, samo miruj i javi se svom dr.

Čestitam i našim novim trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> Sirena,edina,legal od srca cestitam na trudnoci
> Samo sada uzivajte u mrvicama!


x

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo !
Kavica je kuhana, poslužite se !

Ja odoh na uzv , nadam se dobrim vjestima.

----------


## mare41

legal, sad si sluzbenó u klubu, ja kad sam vidla smedje nisam ni trepnula jer sam se o tome nacitala na forumu, meni je curkao hematomcic jedno dva tjedna
mami, hvala na kavi i sretno na uzv

----------


## tetadoktor

> mami, hvala na kavi i sretno na uzv



xxx

----------


## Ginger

> wtf??? nesto smedjkasto pomjesano s utrogestanom na ulosku. panicking. ne mogu opet reprize. 
> ujutro zovem doktora. sad horizontala i nema posla vise. 
> jel' ima netko sa slicnim iskustvom a da je sretno zavrsilo?


psmtr više i tome!

ja imam iskustva s time i previše
i smeđe i crveno i prava menga
oba puta rođene savršene curke
horizontala draga, horizontala, ne mrdaj i nek te dvore

----------


## Ginger

aha, hvala na kavi

----------


## Vrci

Evo da zakljucim od jucer. AMH u Steli je 350 kn, ceka se do mjesec dana,ovisno kako upadnete i kad salju uzorke.
U Breyeru je 450 kn, ceka se desetak dana

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo me, folikuli na desnom jajniku 11,12,12, i ljevom 12,13,13,14, i nekoliko manjih cca 10 mm, na desnom je i cista koja nije narasla od prije dva dana, povećao mi dozu na 4 ampule menopura i u četvrtak ponovo uzv.

----------


## loks

miruj, miruj i miruj...ima svega a moje iskustvo je takvo da sam u 7 tt prokrvarila al baš u pravom smislu te riječi. u glavi mi je nastala panika, ludilo, a prva i najgora pomisao koja nam se u tom trenutku javila bila je da je došao krajjj našim malim mrvama. istu večer uzv i sve u redu (kasnije se jedan prestao razvijat al to nije imalo veze sa ovim), hematom poludio i napravio svoje, a nakon 8,5 mj rodila živog i zdravog mišića. zato hrabro, ima svega, a i ako je tvoj slučaj jedinstven ko kaže da ne možeš biti prva. želim ti svu sreću i najljepši mogući ishod!

----------


## loks

*legal alien* ovaj moj zadnji post bio je namijenjen tebi!

----------


## snupi

vrci  labor je 260 kn i cekas dva tjedna!

----------


## snupi

samo miruj i sve bude ok!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda u krivu si. S cistama ne puste u postupak i daju kontracepciju da rjesi ciste. Zato je meni odgadan postupak, zbog ciste, i dobila jasmine, i nakon njih ostala T spontano jeeeeeej.


tako mi dr rekao....samo sa čistim uzv-m bez cista mogu u kontracepciju...i tada sprečavaju daljne pojave ciste....imam i napismeno....

----------


## sanda1977

jbg tako mi dr rekao......kada sam trebala prije postupka prvo na kontrac...pa sam imala cistu.....pa mi odgodio i tako mi baš piše na amb listu.....

----------


## sanda1977

> mislim da salju na kucnu adresu, 10ak dana. najbolje da nazoves i pitas. besplatno je, ako nista drugo.


ja sam čekala 10-dana baš kako si i napisala...poslala uzorak za vv i došao nalaz za 10-tak dana

----------


## bubekica

> jbg tako mi dr rekao......kada sam trebala prije postupka prvo na kontrac...pa sam imala cistu.....pa mi odgodio i tako mi baš piše na amb listu.....


to onda valjda ovisi o dijagnozi.

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure. iscackala sam cijeli forum. ima stvarno toga dosta sa sretnim ishodima. moja prijasnja iskustva nisu bila dobra pa sam mozda malo istraumatizirana i dramim. ginger nadjoh i tvoje stare postove. tvoje me iskustvo tjesi.
vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro ovaj put.
sad lezim. uzela slobodne dane kad ih vec imam. sutra ponavljam betu.
sretno svim cekalicama. ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LOTTOS

Legal alien, kakvo je danas stanje, nadam se da se smirilo, miruj i mazi svoju bebicu

----------


## sanda1977

> to onda valjda ovisi o dijagnozi.


pa može biti ili ovi u Osijeku stvarno onda nemaju pojma....to mi je dr iz osijeka rekao..napisao
legal alien nadam se da je sve oki,a ostalima sve najbolje želim.....novim trudnicama i čekalicama,ma svima

----------


## libicaa

Eto i mene cure... ovako bila danas u Petrovoj.... 
 napravili uzv, na lijevom cistica, desni super, uterus super... Kaže da nema smisla čekati da se riješimo ciste, idemo u postupak... dobila odn. piše dugi protokol... Prvo sad pijem Yaz kontracepcijske 24 dana (kako bi se probali riješiti ciste), onda decapeptyl od tog 24 dana i onda gonali, od 2-4 DC po 3 gonala, od 5-7DC po 2 gonala i 8 DC uzv... pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Lijekove nisam uzela jel mi glupo tak rano, kaj ću s njima doma, pa sam se dogovorila sa sestrom Irenom da dođem iza 25.02. po lijekove. To je to cure.. krećemoooooo ... mm nije uopće svejstan, ono kao ok, ali nema baš neke reakcije, baš mi je smiješan

Da li neka od vas zna da li bi mogla dobit Yaz ovak samo s papirima iz bolnice, jel mi kao treba privatni recept za njih (i da plaća se oko 120kn, grrrrr) a meni se sad neda kod gin. po taj recept....

----------


## snupi

poslala bi ti ja femodene ali sam ih poklonila jer imas sličan protokl kakav sam ja imala u Mbu!

----------


## ARIANM

Legal samo ti miruj i sve će biti super  :Smile: 

Sanda jučer sam bila na uzv i oba jajnika su čista ko suza,veli dr. savršeno sve.

----------


## milasova8

Legal,lezi i to je jedino sto mozes napraviti..
Ja sam se donedavno mucila sa izlhevima krvi i evo  bebica je tu,raste ko prava..
Cuvaj se..

----------


## 123beba

Legal, lezi, odmaraj i čuvaj mrvicu, a drugi neka te maze i paze!!!!!!!!!! Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## legal alien

u horizontali sam cijeli dan. smirilo se bez povecavanja doze utrica ili uvodjenja duphastona. danas nista.

hvala svima na potpori.

----------


## MAMI 2

Legal bit će to sve ok ! Samo  horizontala ! evo malo čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure na kojoj veličini folikula se ide na aspiraciju, odnosno kad se daje štoperica ?

----------


## bernica

> Eto i mene cure... ovako bila danas u Petrovoj.... 
>  napravili uzv, na lijevom cistica, desni super, uterus super... Kaže da nema smisla čekati da se riješimo ciste, idemo u postupak... dobila odn. piše dugi protokol... Prvo sad pijem Yaz kontracepcijske 24 dana (kako bi se probali riješiti ciste), onda decapeptyl od tog 24 dana i onda gonali, od 2-4 DC po 3 gonala, od 5-7DC po 2 gonala i 8 DC uzv... pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Lijekove nisam uzela jel mi glupo tak rano, kaj ću s njima doma, pa sam se dogovorila sa sestrom Irenom da dođem iza 25.02. po lijekove. To je to cure.. krećemoooooo ... mm nije uopće svejstan, ono kao ok, ali nema baš neke reakcije, baš mi je smiješan
> 
> Da li neka od vas zna da li bi mogla dobit Yaz ovak samo s papirima iz bolnice, jel mi kao treba privatni recept za njih (i da plaća se oko 120kn, grrrrr) a meni se sad neda kod gin. po taj recept....


Ej. Pošto sam farmaceut...pa iz prve ruke...u principu trebaš privatni recept za Yaz i koštaju oko 130 kn. Ali ak nemreš nikak do ginekologa...probaj sa papirom iz bolnice,možda ti prodaju i na temelju toga.  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

cure - pliz help
danas mi je 11dc, od proslog ponedjeljka pijem estrofem u sklopu pripreme za fet. danima imam sluzi, a sad sam primijetila malo sukrvice. ima netko ideju? panicarim li bezveze?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja mislim da ako pijes estrofem ne mozes dobiti menstruaciju . Neznam od cega bi mogla biti ta sukrvica :Shock: ....Mozda ipak da pitas dr?

----------


## alma_itd

> u horizontali sam cijeli dan. smirilo se bez povecavanja doze utrica ili uvodjenja duphastona. danas nista.
> 
> hvala svima na potpori.


*legal* cestitam na trudnoci i zelim ti sve skolski do kraja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro rode, evo pridruzite se jutarnjoj kavici, caju ili kome sta odgovara.. :coffe:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubek* - ~~~~~~~ da je ta sukrvica samo bezazlena nuspojava!

----------


## bubekica

Hvala svima!
Jutros nema nista, a buduci da sam sutra kod doktora, necu ga danas gnjavit.
Hvala na kavici!
Svima saljem altGr+1  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Jutro  :Smile:  uspjela dobiti Yaz samo s poviejsti bolesti bez problema... i time su započele naše pripreme  :Smile:  već odbrojavam danas još 22  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

*bubek* zlocesta sukrvica  :oklagija:  nek se ne pojavljuje vise...

----------


## Snekica

> *legal* cestitam na trudnoci i zelim ti sve skolski do kraja


alma_itd jel to nama netko jučer imao prvi ročkas?! Čestitke B.!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> alma_itd jel to nama netko jučer imao prvi ročkas?! Čestitke B.!!!


Jeste :Very Happy:  Mamin lutak je sad jednogodisnjak :Zaljubljen:  Hvala *Snekica*

----------


## LOTTOS

Mirno je nesto tu, evo curke, ja polako odbrojavam, a dani kao godine, uzasno sam napuhnuta, kao da sam 6. Mjesec trudnoce, neznam jel to od gonala, estrofema, utrica, bravectida(jucer) decapeptyl( danas)
Pusa i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koliko vas ima

----------


## bubekica

*kruca* i *tina29* dobrodosle u klub trudnica sijecanj 2013.!  :Heart: 

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (5)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 29.01.
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 15.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
Nela84, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 08.02.
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF) 13.02.
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 18.02.
kleopatra, SD, IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD); clematis,  VV, 1. IVF; NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF;

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF; sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF),

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF; Bubimitika81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI); magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF; pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)¸ prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu);
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, kameleon, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim be

----------


## bubekica

drage moje!
*ivka13, medeni.angel* ne znam citate li nas ovdje, ali saljem  :Love: 
*inana* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za probudjene uspavane ljepotice!
svim curkama koje danas i sutra cekaju punkcije na VV od srca zelim da budu sto manje bolne!
i jos malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## tina29

*bubekica* zlatna si,hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

svim curkama koje danas i sutra cekaju punkcije na VV od srca zelim da budu sto manje bolne!
i jos malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve![/QUOTE]

xxx!

----------


## BigBlue

Konačno lista da pokušam uloviti korak sa svijetom  :Wink:  Bravo bubi, ide to tebi perfektno, nikada nisam ni sumnjala  :Heart: 

Kako mi je drago vidjeti neke nove cure, koje sam tek stavljala na našu listu po prvi put, trudnicama, a pogotovo one koje sam zbog neuspješnih trudnoća morala "skidati". Bravo drage moje, školski i dosadno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi smo već polako na pragu 31. tjedna, malo sam se vucarala po bolnici prošlih mjesec dana, a ovih dana sam puna optimizma da ću ove svoje puzavce prenijeti  :Grin:  (nema šanse, ali kaj me košta maštati)...

Svim curkama u postupku puuuno lijepih želja za pozitivne ishode, našim betočekalicama strpljenja i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I da nam se lista trudnica puni kao nikad, naprijed naši!

----------


## ljubilica

curke moje, u petak punkcija, folikula 6 po 16 i 17mm, endić 9mm 
svima puno AltGr+1 za sve što vas čeka

----------


## Snekica

O-ho znači danas štopaš?! Sretno u petak! 
tina29  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Ajmo cure, sve od reda, da zaposlite bubi da vas stavi na listu trudnica u veljači... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I još malo vibrica za drage cure sa našeg brda (čitaj:VV) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Ajmo cure, sve od reda, da zaposlite bubi da vas stavi na listu trudnica u veljači... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## nina70

*BigBlue* šta već 31tt? Curka i dečko! kako slatko! Pusu vam šaljem najveću.

i ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## edina

Beta 455

----------


## alma_itd

*edina* cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje i skolsku trudnocu do kraja :Klap:

----------


## edina

Hvala

----------


## Sonja29

čestitam edina!
alma sretan rodjendan malom slatkišu! :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala *Sonja 29* :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Edina čestitam!!! Neka se lijepo dupla i da brzo srceko kuca!!!!!!

Evo, nudim kavu, kakao, čaj, vruću čokoladu... ma što god vam srce poželi! 
Uživajte!

----------


## libicaa

Jutro... ja ću kavicu još jednu, ne mogu se razbuditi  :Smile: 

ja za točno 3 tjedna počinjem s pikanjem ....  :Cool: 
edina  :Very Happy:  za lijepo duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !
Može i meni jedna kavica, iako sam već popila.

Bila na uzv folijuli i lijevo i desno 16,17,18, i večeras štoperica u subotu aspiracija.

----------


## libicaa

Super Mami  :Very Happy:  u kakvom si protokolu... dugom, kratkom? s čim se pikaš  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

cure, evo da vam se i ja pridružim među čekalice...
AID u PFC-u bio 03.02.13, dr. rekla da test napravim 24.02.13, ali ja ću to malo ranije odraditi  :Wink: 

svim čekalicama želim da vam što prije vrijeme čekanja prođe, a najviše da rezultat bude pozitivan!

----------


## Ginger

edina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!
krasna beta!

----------


## bubekica

"jutro" svima!
*alma* pridruzujem se cestitkama, s malim zakasnjenjem!
*edina* divne vijesti! stavljam te vec sutra na listu trudnica. mozes li mi molim te napisati detalje o postupku (moze i na pp)?
*mami, ljubilica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bmaric* vec si ti meni na betocekalicama - samo nisam znala koji datum da pisem za testic  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*123beba* thnx za kavicu!
ja sam jutros obavila kontrolu - sve je ok - u utorak je transfer - ciste vise nema sto objasnjava sukrvicu od prekjucer.

----------


## jejja

*bubek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za transfer

----------


## LOTTOS

Edina supac, bravo, cestitam!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Kod mene isto, jos napuhnuta, trbuh boli, nemam pojma, bas se ne sjecam da mi je tak bilo u prosla tri postupka
 :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## edina

> Edina supac, bravo, cestitam!!!!!!!! 
> Kod mene isto, jos napuhnuta, trbuh boli, nemam pojma, bas se ne sjecam da mi je tak bilo u prosla tri postupka


hvala. nadam se da ces i ti imati dobre vjesti. ja mislim ako sam ja uspjela posle 6 godina borbe onda ce te svi uspjeti

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala na cestitkama :Grin:

----------


## lasta

Alma malom B čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Edina čestitam!! 

A betočekalicama šaljem puno alt gr  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

alma čestitam na prinovi!

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma malom B čestitke od


Hvala :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

cestitam edina!  :Very Happy: 
i evo za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> alma čestitam na prinovi!


Hvala,hehehehe....nije bas prinova,proslavili smo prvi rodjendan,kako bi lijepo bilo da mozemo tako lako doci do nove bebe,ali.....zadovoljna sam i zahvalna Bogu i na ovom jednom blagoslovu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

edina čestitam
i alminom bebaču na 1. rođendanu!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Super Mami  u kakvom si protokolu... dugom, kratkom? s čim se pikaš


Imam kratki protokol , pikala se menopurom.

----------


## ivica_k

Mali Mimi, poslala sam ti jucer pp, ne znam da li si videla

----------


## piki

edina lijepa beta puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
Svim curama koje čekaju punkcije isto puno altgr1 da prođu što manje bolno. Ja to pod utjecajem današnje punkcije (moje treće) pišem jer je bila stvarno užasna i najgora do sad i još uvijek me sve boli. Ali nema veze, sretna sam. Dobili smo 4 js!!! Stvarno se nadam da je jako dobar tulum u labu i da se već dijele :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

Dugo me nije bilo,pa da vas sve skupa pozdravim,cestitam friskim trudnicama,svima  kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~.
I zamolila bi da se na listi ispravi,ja bi trebala u postupak u 5mj, a na listi sam i z 4 i 5mj

----------


## Bab

Jutro mojim najdražim Rodicama.
Ja sam ko zombi budna od 3 ujutro pa reko da i ja skuham jednu kavicu, čaj...šta god vam paše, pa se ponudite.

Svima šaljem tonu altgr+1 za uspješne postupke, urnebesne tulume u labosima, veeliikee bete i mirne trudnoće.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro , ja ću kavu !

----------


## 123beba

O Piki, tek sad vidim da baš i nije bilo lijepo na punkciji, no imaš 4 js, a bol će proći... Ja sam se nakon svoje oporavljala čitav dan i još i iduci osjetila bol no vrijedilo je! Drži se! Jel možeš zvati lab ili su vam rekli da dođete samo?

Bab hvala! Ja bih najdraže doručak u krevetu, no čeka me lijek pa tek onda...  :Smile:  nadam se da će te ipak popustiti nesanica! Iako, ja sam u jednoj takvoj noći prvi put osjetila bebu pa sam bila sva sretna (i neispavana)  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Jutro  :Smile: 
I ja ću kofi ....
Piki a di si ti, u kojoj bolnici? Jesi dobila nešto prije punkcije? Za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi, poslala sam ti jucer pp, ne znam da li si videla


Jesam i odgovorila i nije mi htjelo poslati jer ti je pun inbox!

----------


## piki

Jutro cure! Bab je vrlo ranojutarnji tip! Kava definitivno za mene! 
Hvala na vibricama. Zovem lab iza 10.
Ma sad hrabro kažem nije bilo tak strašno na punkciji (general poslije bitke :Laughing: ) Ponovit ću ja to opet ako treba! Dobila sam koktel droga prije, za opuštanje i protiv bolova, ali su mi prve dvije punkcije očito prošle super pa me ova malo iznenadila. libicaa na VV sam.

----------


## libicaa

Čekamo dobre vijesti piki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Zvala lab, ima više oplođenih js, tak da će transfer biti u utorak na 5 dan  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Very Happy: 
Možda bude nešto i za zamrzavanje  :fige:

----------


## libicaa

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super vijesti, čekaš blastice.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude i smrzlića

----------


## bubekica

*piki* divne vijesti!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
vidimo se u utorak, ja cu doci vec u 7:15, dr. me zeli pogledati prije transfera zbog te sukrvice.

----------


## 123beba

:Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:  *to Piki*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samo neka rastu!!!!!!!!!! za utorak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> Jesam i odgovorila i nije mi htjelo poslati jer ti je pun inbox!


Obrisala sam inbox, ako ti nije mrsko, odgovoriti mi ponovo...hvala!

----------


## piki

Hvala cure, sad sam sva vrlo  :Grin:  Idem sad još malo raditi, kad dođem u školu klinci budu samo profitirali jer sam stvarno super volje!
Bubekica nadam se da bude do onda sve prestalo! Mislila sam da već je.

----------


## MAMI 2

Piki za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Cure jeste li prije punkcije pile kavu ?

----------


## anddu

Ja uvijek, osim s totalnom anestezijom  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

joj mene strah baš toga natašte.. mogu sve al ne mogu biti natašte.. padam u nesvijest... tak da ne znam šta ću... a kao trebala bi doći s mm ujutro i onda smo slobodni 2 sata... ma mialim ima da crknem od gladi...

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 29.01.
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 15.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 08.02.
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF) 13.02.
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID 24.02.
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 18.02.
kleopatra, SD, IVF
mima235, VV,1. IVF 12.02. 
inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD)
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF;

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); clematis,  VV, 1. IVF; NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF; piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF;

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF; krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH

ON-GO  
1/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Črkica, Petrova, IVF
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)  

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH; barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI); magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF; pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)¸ prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu);
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zv

----------


## LOTTOS

Piki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulumisku u labu
MAMI2 i ja sam prije punkcije svake popila kavu ( anestezije nisam imala niti sam ista od lijekova pila)
Danas mi je 6 dnt i nista jos 10 dana aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubekica hvala i  :Klap:   za listu

Ja sam ti čekalica punkcije negdje tamo za Valentinovo  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Nellie jaaaviiii se, jesi vadila betu

----------


## kiki30

samo da pošaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama bete !!

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke!!
Krasne vijesti čitam  :Smile:  svima koje čekaju šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

Meni je danas 21dpo i beta je 2395!!!  :Smile:  u ponedeljak idem na UZV. Ne znam dali će se već vidjeti srce?!

----------


## libicaa

Curke zašto tako često vadite bete? Jel to dr. traže ili onako na svoju ruku? Ja sam mislila da obično traže 2 vađenja bete...

----------


## sirena28

Meni su rekli da vadim da se vidi kako se dupla, kao da isključe vanmaterničnu T prije prvog UZV....

----------


## libicaa

Pa to baš nije neka garancija za vm trudnoću... meni se jako lijepo duplala... pa je bila vm...

----------


## snupi

sirena super prekrasna velika beta!

----------


## libicaa

meni je bila bhcg 87,2 pa 349,5 pa oko 866 pa 2600 i nažaloast je bila vm... ali kod mene loši jajovodi bili tako da .... sigurno će biti sve super.. kad je uzv?

----------


## Nellie

> Nellie jaaaviiii se, jesi vadila betu


Ma plavuša (nekad bila), nisam ni skužila ovu listu dok nisam malo prije vidjela kod *bubekice* poziv da se pridružimo na odbrojavanju  :Smile: .
Uglavnom, niš od bete, tj.bila je 1,0  :Mad: 
Sad čekam 4.mj. za novi pregled, pa krećemo u stimulirani u 4. ili 5.mj., ovisno o cistama i da li će mi trebati mjesec dana kontracepcije prije postupka. Iako sam čak bolje odreagirala na ''prirodni'' jer sam dobila sa klomifenima 5 jajnih stanica, a sa menopurima 4, dr. hoće da ipak idem u stimulirani.

----------


## sirena28

> meni je bila bhcg 87,2 pa 349,5 pa oko 866 pa 2600 i nažaloast je bila vm... ali kod mene loši jajovodi bili tako da .... sigurno će biti sve super.. kad je uzv?


ma znam, ništa nije garancija, uvijek treba imati malo sreće. Meni se isto prvi put školski duplala, sve za 5 bilo, pa sam imala spontani u 10tt. no nećemo o ružnim iskustvima.... UZV je u ponedeljak, ne znam dali će se već vidjeti srce... Dali netko zna kolika bi trebala biti beta otprilike kada se vidi srce?!

----------


## bubekica

*Nellie*  :Love:  
pratim vas ja sve na drugim temama pa vas stavljam na listu, ali mi je drago da se i tu javite...

----------


## Nellie

> *Nellie*  
> pratim vas ja sve na drugim temama pa vas stavljam na listu, ali mi je drago da se i tu javite...


Da, vidjela sam poslije na listi.
Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

Nellie zap mi je zbog negativne bete , nemoj klonuti idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## Nellie

> Nellie zap mi je zbog negativne bete , nemoj klonuti idemo u nove pobjede!


Hvala!  :Love:

----------


## bmaric

Nellie, zao mi je. Bit ce drugi put!

Ne znam kako je vama, ali je meni ovo iscekivanje prava psihijatrija.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Nellie*  :Love:  za negativnu betu, ali bravo za pozitivan stav i planove za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe blastice i da ovaj put jedna ostane u busi 9 mjeseci.
*cekalicama* beta, ali i transfera, punkcija i uzv zelim da im vrijeme sto brze prode i da na kraju cekanja docekaju uspjeh!
*sirena*  :Klap: , cestitam na lijepom rastu bete i  :fige:  za savrsenstvo na uzv. Mislim da ti velicina bete ne igra veliku ulogu za  :Heart: , bitnije je vrijeme tj. tjedni trudnoce. Sa 6 tt se zna vec vidjeti srceko ili bar embrionalni odjek, sa 7 tt bi trebalo biti srce. Naravno, uvijek ima iznimaka, i u jednom i u drugom smislu (da srce kucka vec na 5+nesto ili da prokucka sa 7+nesto).

----------


## tikki

Cure nije me bilo vać neko vrijeme na forumu jer zbog posla ništa ne stižem, ali samo javljam da sam od sutra pikalica. Jedva smo dočekali početak postupka  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nelli žao mi je zbog bete  :Love: 
Tikki sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
Sirena super beta,al kao što je maca papučarica rekla za uzv je presudnije kolika je trudnoća.

----------


## amyx

Alma ja ne mogu vjerovat, vec godinu dana ... Pa sretan vam prvi rodendan

----------


## Muma

*tikki* sretno, nek ovaj put urodi lijepom trudnoćom! Jel to sutra 3.dc? Ajde se please javi na prije začeća  :Smile:

----------


## Nellie

*bmaric, mama papucarica, MAMI 2* Hvala vam!  :Love: 
Meni je ovaj tjedan malo bio ''psihijatrija'' kaj se čekanja bete tiče jer sam prošli put počela krvariti 4 dana prije vađenja bete, tak da sam ovaj tjedan bila svako malo na wc-u i pregledavala gaće i uložak  :Laughing: 
Čak mi je i mm 1 dan s posla poslao sms da me pita kak je pipi  :lool:

----------


## Matko

Javljam se na nekakvo čekanje..di god me stavite i di god upadam.Iscekujem svoj prvi ivf postupak u 3 ili 4 mj.u Cita.
za sada prikupljam potrebne nlaze,hormoni,brisevi,krvna grupa,markeri na hiv i hepatitis.svim cekalicama bete zelim da docekaju svoju pozitivnu i veliku betu.

----------


## Lotta81

Evo i mene. Danas bila punkcija, 10 folikula je na kraju ispalo 11 stanica.
 Ali čekam sutra kad budem zvala i kad ću znati pravo stanje. A do tada :scared:

----------


## sirena28

hvala na informacijama curke, ljubim vas.  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
šaljem vam svima pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za laku noć!!!!

Tužnicama veliki  :Love: 

pusek i laku noć!!!

----------


## Tasha1981

Pozdrav svima...
čekamo IVF u u Petrovoj u 3 mjesecu.

----------


## sanda1977

> *Nellie*  za negativnu betu, ali bravo za pozitivan stav i planove za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe blastice i da ovaj put jedna ostane u busi 9 mjeseci.
> *cekalicama* beta, ali i transfera, punkcija i uzv zelim da im vrijeme sto brze prode i da na kraju cekanja docekaju uspjeh!
> *sirena* , cestitam na lijepom rastu bete i  za savrsenstvo na uzv. Mislim da ti velicina bete ne igra veliku ulogu za , bitnije je vrijeme tj. tjedni trudnoce. Sa 6 tt se zna vec vidjeti srceko ili bar embrionalni odjek, sa 7 tt bi trebalo biti srce. Naravno, uvijek ima iznimaka, i u jednom i u drugom smislu (da srce kucka vec na 5+nesto ili da prokucka sa 7+nesto).


*POTPISUJEM SVE* :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo da se javim.

Prošlo sve ok, malo sam duže čekala jer je doktorica morala prvo obavit uzv u ambulaniti, malo me bolilo ali nije strašno, mislim dobila sam anesteziju, ali mislim da nije počela ni djelavat a ja bila gotova, al nema veze. Punktirala mi je i cistu, rekla je da je izvadila sve folikule , e sad koliko nemam pojma, jer na zadnjem uzv mi je dr napisao 3 lijevo i 3 desno i nekoliko manjih, uglavnom dobili smo 3 js. Sutra u 10 zvat pa ćemo vidjet šta će bit, nadam se naj boljem. Sad odmaram, nisam se javila jer sam kad sm išla doma skoro se skljokala u nesvjest, pa sam odspavala . Sad je bolje, lagano osjećam pritisk ali nije strašno, malo ću se izležavat i to je to.

----------


## mostarka86

*mami2,* sretno, čuvam fige da se lijepo oplode i vrate u maminu bušu  :Smile: 
*pip*i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da blastica bude uskoro lijepa bebica  :Smile: 
*siren*a ~~~~~~~~~ za rast bete i najljepši uzv  :Smile: 

ako sam koga preskočila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 za šta god treba  :Klap:

----------


## mostarka86

*lota81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 

*matko*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije prođu ovi mjeseci da nalazi budu uredni da što prije možete u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

[QUOTE=mostarka86;2339511]*mami2,* sretno, čuvam fige da se lijepo oplode i vrate u maminu bušu  :Smile: 
*pip*i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da blastica bude uskoro lijepa bebica  :Smile: 
*siren*a ~~~~~~~~~ za rast bete i najljepši uzv  :Smile: 

stavit ću veliki x na ovo (još kad bi ga znala uvećati bilo bi super)

Cure koje su uzimale kontracepciju pitanje,danas odmah prvi dan kako sam prestala s duphastonom stigla M ali malo dosta, prvo je bilo crveno a sad je tamno smeđe malo samo crveno,ne znam kako bi opisala...jel prvu tabletu Logesta popijem sad jer mi je tako cijeli dan ili čekam da krene baš prava M?????

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* ako je bilo crveno - ja bih rekla da je to prava M.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo !
Ajmo si na kavicu !

----------


## ARIANM

> *ARIANM* ako je bilo crveno - ja bih rekla da je to prava M.


Bilo je, al više smeđeg,al ja ipak popila tabletu pa sad kako bude.

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav svima...
> čekamo IVF u u Petrovoj u 3 mjesecu.


dobro nam došla!možda se sretnemo gore  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Tasha1981* dobrodosla!

----------


## Tasha1981

> dobro nam došla!možda se sretnemo gore


Hvala Vam na dobrodošlici...
U 3 mjesecu bi krenuli početkom mjeseca pa se možda  i sretnemo :Smile: )

----------


## Matko

Lota ,Tasha...wellcome.. :Very Happy: 
Pitanje za cure koje su radile IVF u cita.Na kojem ste protokolu bile?ja se spremam za antagonist ptotokol,ako ne dojde do kakve promjene.
Koliko cega ste potrosile od ljekova?I samo da potvrdim ono sta sam procitala na cijeniku 8000 kn.dojde stimulirani ivf.bez  ljekova.jel tako i vama ispalo?

----------


## Loly

Draga* Matko* ja sam bila u Cito, od 2. - 6. dc pila femaru 3 dnevno, onda si davala menopure i cetrotide, ukupno 24 inekcije.
Lijekovi su me došli oko 5500 kn, a postupak 5000 kn (nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti).
Ako te još što zanima, pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Lota ,Tasha...wellcome..
> Pitanje za cure koje su radile IVF u cita.Na kojem ste protokolu bile?ja se spremam za antagonist ptotokol,ako ne dojde do kakve promjene.
> Koliko cega ste potrosile od ljekova?I samo da potvrdim ono sta sam procitala na cijeniku 8000 kn.dojde stimulirani ivf.bez  ljekova.jel tako i vama ispalo?


 ja sam ti primale gonale po 3 dnevno 7 dana ,3 cetrotide i ljekovi su me došli 5000 kn,a sam postupak 11000

----------


## mostarka86

matko, 
1.postupak od 2.-10.dana 24 ampule menopura, dnevno po 3, 3 cetrotide i 1 ovitrelle...
2.postupak femara od 2.-8.dana (koliko se sjećam), zatim 6 ampula menopura, 2 cetrotide 1 ovitrelle...
što se tiče cijene, to je ivf bez lijekova, iako je dr.P do sada, bio dosta korektan što se tiče naplaćivanja. meni je iako je bio stimulirani, naplatio kao prirodnjak, jer imam slabu reakciju, dobila 1-2 js...
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Vecer curke meni danas 8 dnt dvodnevnog, danas jos primila brevactide 1500, inace bas nikakvih simptoma nemam, donji dio trbuha me boli cijelo vrijeme jos od punkcije, malo manje ali ono, osjecam ga, drugo nista, s obzirom da je danas bio taj brevactide kad mogu najprije radit betu po vama, tj. koliko se on zadrzava (makar testic pis pus) ili cekat kak je dr rekao 18.02. Vadit betu, neko je spomenuo psihijatriju e pa joj se blizim, pa ovo cekanje je za izludit
Pusa svima

----------


## mostarka86

> Vecer curke meni danas 8 dnt dvodnevnog, danas jos primila brevactide 1500, inace bas nikakvih simptoma nemam, donji dio trbuha me boli cijelo vrijeme jos od punkcije, malo manje ali ono, osjecam ga, drugo nista, s obzirom da je danas bio taj brevactide kad mogu najprije radit betu po vama, tj. koliko se on zadrzava (makar testic pis pus) ili cekat kak je dr rekao 18.02. Vadit betu, neko je spomenuo psihijatriju e pa joj se blizim, pa ovo cekanje je za izludit
> Pusa svima


moj drugi postupak sam primila brevactide. 5-6 dana nakon toga sam uradila test bio je blago pozitivan. osjećaj, nemoguće dobar. ( u to vrijeme je sonja bila trudna sa M.i ja sam nju zovnula i koliko sam se ja raspametila i sebe i nju, i bebica je počela tulumariti u buši). međutim, sutra dan sam uradila betu i bila je debelo negativna. ovo ti govorim, jer ti ne bi preporučila testić, dosta je osjetljiv na brevactide i slične injekcije. a što se tiče bete, ja sam je radila svaki put do sada 11.-12. dan. zadnji postupak sam i i ja imala 2-dnevni embrij.

----------


## drama_queen

Evo ja odbrojavam još 3 dana ...do bete ...nakon prvog transfera ...prirodni ...
svima vam zelim srecu sto god cekale <3

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala ti mostarka, ma znam sve i izludivanje je sve, testovi i cekanje bete , sve je to, ludilo, 
Posto imam testica neznam dal cu izdrzat ne napravit ga ali mu necu puno vjerovat
Hvala svima svama je sve lakse

----------


## Matko

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima.oprosti Zeljkice a zasto 11000?nemoj se ljutit ali zanima me iz razloga jer ako ce mi ovo prec 8000 bez ljekova onda cu morat odustat.

----------


## željkica

ma samo pitaj nemam se šta ljutit,moj postupak je bio ivf+icsi pa valjda zato,koji je tvoj?

----------


## Matko

Ivf.muz je dobar sa spermicima.sad sam tek u tvom potpisu vidila razliku u postupcima.sorry :Sad: .hvala

----------


## željkica

sve ok,mm je loš sa spermićima  :Laughing:  slobodno pitaj šta te zanima

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima!!
i svakome malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta kome treba, i puno sreće!!  :Smile: 
mi krenuli u novi stimulirani ,od jučer- pikanje!!!
nova borba, nova nada..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i nove trudnice!!!  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Matko evo kako je kod mene bilo u CITA: postupak 8.000kn +1.000kn vertifikacija ( mislim da se to tako zove)embrija do stadija blasticiste + 3gonala dnevno i na kraju 3 cetritide+ brevacide. Sve skupa lijekovi koštali 7500kn + put do Splita i na kraju ukupno na sve potrošili 17.500kn

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooo !
Ajmo kavica, čaj , kakao, po želji , kakvo je ovo zabušavanje.

----------


## 123beba

Mami, hvala za kavu!
Lottos, meni se nekako čini najbolje čekati malo duže obzirom na sve što si primila... Znam da je užasno duuuuugoooo, ja sam čekala 18 dana na vađenje bete i već sam bila luda, no tek 16. dan sam napravila test. Pokušaj se zaokupiti sa nečim što inače voliš da ti vrijeme prije prođe i nemoj brzati sa testom! Evo svakako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu (a test kakav bude)  :Wink: 

Cure, svima šaljem puuuuuuno, puno AltGr+1 za sve što vam treba!!!!!! Držite se! Sretno!

----------


## libicaa

jutro  :Smile:  za 2 tjedna po lijekove i onda krećemo .... pijem kontracepcijske tjedna dana, živčana sma ko pes.. sve me strah kak će to izgledat kad krenem s pikanjem.. jeste vi imale kakvih 'nuspojava' iliti živčanoća?

----------


## snupi

jutro curke ja bi čajek, a svima kojima treba vibre i puse. Libicee znači počeli te prati hormoni ja sam on  gonala bila neuračunljiva sad sa menopurima sam bila premiirna čak i za sebe!

----------


## libicaa

Joj snupi užas, baš me peru, tak sam nervozna da grizem... a ne moram reći da se rasplačem svako malo, zbog gluposti... mm će poludit sa mnom ... hehe...

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 15.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF) 13.02.
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID 24.02.
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 18.02.
kleopatra, SD, IVF
mima235, VV,1. IVF 12.02. 
inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD)
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
drama_queen, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu 13.02.
marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) 25.02.
clematis,  VV, 1. IVF;
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.02.
NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
mala i/ili mali, Petrova, 1. IVF; theorema, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF; krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH

ON-GO  
2/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH) 
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF
vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH
wanna be mommy (Petrova)

03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*sirena28, hannah8, tina29* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
*Matko* dodala sam te za IVF u ozujku da malo zacopram za sto skoriji postupak  :Smile: 
puse svima!

----------


## Mary123

Jutrašce curke.....puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama za sve šta vam treba...

----------


## LOTTOS

Libicaa, snupi i ostale nase suborke, da i ja sam imala i imam jos uvijek, napadaje zivcanoce, nervoza, plakanja, sva sam neka natecena, zdebljala se u ova 4 postupka 10-ak kila i tak...... 
Pa sta reci, cekam betu 18.02. sad sam kao skulirana i mirna he he he

----------


## 123beba

Ja moram priznati da nisam primjetila nikakve razlike u ponašanju za vrijeme stimulacije, jedino što sam pred kraj stimulacije bila nešto više napuhnuta nego obično... Jednostavno su mi ti dani dosta brzo prošli, radila sam i nisam puno niti razmišljala kako će biti do punkcije.... Više me mučio onaj dio nakon punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## Nellie

Potpisujem *Lottos* kaj se natečenosti tiče. Ja sam imala taj feeling sa Menopurima i to čim sam počela sa njima, dok sa Klomifenima nisam, i to osobito u licu, a napuhana sam non stop (i od inekcija, tableta, vaginaleta, ...), ali to me više ne čudi.

----------


## sirena28

ciao ekipa!!
obavila ja svioj prvi uzv. Vidi se GV i vidi se mala mrvica unutra, ali srce još ne kucka... Veli dok. da je to i normalno za ovaj stadij (5+3). Idući tj opet uzv.

Saljem vam svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i za sve ostalo što trebate ,kissi!!!

----------


## bubekica

*sirena* prekrasno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti cekanje iduceg uzv prodje mirno i brzo!

----------


## sirena28

Bubekica i tebi puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Smile:  da fet prođe kako treba i da se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamu  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*Sirena*, bravo za UZV, evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno srčeko!!!
*Bubekice*, sretno na FET-u, pa da i sebe staviš na vrh liste  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sirena*, bravo za UZV, evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno srčeko!!!
> *Bubekice*, sretno na FET-u, pa da i sebe staviš na vrh liste  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!


*SVE POTPISUJEM*,ajde da stavimo bubekicu više na listu trudnica....ma ja bi da sve vi budete na toj listi  :Very Happy: 
ja sutra idem na kontrolu....nadam se da će sve biti ok.... :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Bubek  sa sutra prođe sve dobro i  da za dva tjedna  bude  velika beta!

----------


## sandy0606

bubekica sretno sutra. da sve prodje dobro.  :Smile:  ja od jucer na menopurima i vec imam nuspojave. glava rastura i umorna sam za poludit.

----------


## jejja

i ja cu potpisat da nam *Bubekica* brzo dodje na vrh listice. 
ja danas prijavljujem i tu betu na 13dnt 156, preksutra ponavljam da vidim da li se dupla,a sluzbeno ju vadim 19.02.

----------


## 123beba

Jejja, bravo!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo dupla!!!

Sirena, čestitam na uzv! Još koji dan i vaše srceko će kucati!!!!  :Smile: 

Bubi, sretno sutra na našem brdu i tebi i ostatku ekipe! Ako sam dobro pohvatala sutra će biti poprilična gužva gore!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam svima bete za cca 2 tjedna budu do neba!!!!

----------


## ruža82

Jejja čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## drama_queen

Nisam izdržala ...test kaže čorak  :Sad:  ...a jos dva dana do bete ...a da ja to stvarno odem izvadit sutra?

~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama <3

----------


## sanda1977

> i ja cu potpisat da nam *Bubekica* brzo dodje na vrh listice. 
> ja danas prijavljujem i tu betu na 13dnt 156, preksutra ponavljam da vidim da li se dupla,a sluzbeno ju vadim 19.02.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje....  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

jejja, čestitam!!!

drama queen, otiđi izvaditi betu, test može biti i lažno negativan.

želim svim betočekalicama velike bete, novim trudnicama mirnu i sretnu trudnoću, a svim ostalima puno strpljenja i dobre i plodne postupke!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Bubekica sretno sutra!!!!

Danas zvala Vg al lijekovi kasne tako da produžujemo kontracepciju na dva ciklusa i idem u postupak krajem 3. mj ili početak 4. ovisi kako M odluči doći  :Mad:

----------


## tina29

*bubekica*  sretno sutra i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu za 2 tj.  :Smile: 
ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba,puse!
ja ne mogu dočekati svoj uzv 22.02.

----------


## 123beba

Kava ili čaj za ovakvo jutro!  :Wink:  
Za cure koje danas primaju svoje mrvice k sebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ugnjezde!!! Sretno!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

beba, hvala na kavi za početak pa na uživanju uz čaj!!!

pridružujem se tvojim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve, a šaljem i posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za Bubekicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

pase kava po ovom snijegu, hvala
bubek sretno

----------


## linalena

o da paše paše, i to dupla i trodupla :rock: 
ja tek radim od pol 12 :škola: , pa će se do tada malo razčistiti
i da znate već mi je dosta snijega, i blata, i da je sve mokro, i da mi treba pol sata za obuć se :cupakosu: 


uh eto kada sam se malo istresla, da pošaljem finih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima trebaju
ja inače svoj postupak za ovaj mjesec prebacujem na sljedeći, nećem hodat po snijegu i nećem (opet ja, *****ti a nisam garant u PMSu  :sherlock: )

----------


## Ginger

fala na kafici
ja ću i čaj, neka viroza me ulovila

meni je baš lijepi ovaj snijeg  :Smile: 
bljak mi je kad se počne topiti

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe mila

lina  :Laughing:  i  :Kiss:  

i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## libicaa

i ja ću kofi  :Smile: 
joj i ja obožavam snijeg... ja bi da stalno pada  :Smile: 
baš me uzrujalo ovo što nema lijekova u Vg....

----------


## ARIANM

Jutrooo...ja ću se poslužit kavom...
Uh nikako ne volim snijeg kad ujutro u 6 moram na posao a ralici ni traga   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Što se tiče lijekova u Vg-ne znam što se događa i gdje je zapelo i ljuta sam jako jer sam zbog ove stimulacije propustila prirodnjak koji sam komotno mogla odraditi da sam znala da će biti ovako. Probat ću zvati još jednom na kraju mj. pa možda i uspije nešto.

----------


## bubekica

hvala svima na vibricama, cuvam blastocistu i morulu, beta 25.2.  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> hvala svima na vibricama, cuvam blastocistu i morulu, beta 25.2.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## karla 1980

> hvala svima na vibricama, cuvam blastocistu i morulu, beta 25.2.



*bubekica* neka se čvrsto uhvate za mamicu  :Yes:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

i meni bi pasala kavica  :Smile: 
bubek ogroman alt gr1

----------


## mare41

bubek, navijam!
tesko mi citati da stednja u zdravstvu ide preko mpo pacijenata, nadam se da ce se stanje uskoro popraviti

----------


## sirena28

> Nisam izdržala ...test kaže čorak  ...a jos dva dana do bete ...a da ja to stvarno odem izvadit sutra?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama <3


samo odi izvadi betu, meni je isto test bio lažno negativan, a kad ono beta pozitivna  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo i mene, transfer odrađen, vraćen je 1 zametak, rađen je icsi zbog lošeg spermiograma.

----------


## Lotta81

Bubekica sretno.

Meni jučer vratili dva osmostanična i sad čekam. Toplo se nadam da ću ovaj put bar dočekati betu.

Svim curama evo malo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LOTTOS

[QUOTE=jejja;
ja danas prijavljujem i tu betu na 13dnt 156, preksutra ponavljam da vidim da li se dupla,a sluzbeno ju vadim 19.02.[/QUOTE]

Ne kuzim, jucer si vadila betu na 13 dnt, a trebala bi tek sluzbeno 19. 02. Zasto tak kasno

----------


## LOTTOS

I da, bravo za betu jejja
Curkama koje su radile transfere ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeelike bete i da vam sto prije produ dani do bete
 Meni prolazi katastrofa sporo, danas mi je 10 dnt

E jejja se primala kaj poslije transfera, ja sam primila 3. i 8. dnt brevactide i 4. dnt decapeptyl

----------


## snupi

Curke koje čekate bete  alt i gr.Bravo bubek za morulu i blastocistu!

----------


## Mary123

*Lottos* jejja je iz rijeke....a tam se beta vadi kasnije nego kod nas....a jučer ju je vadila čisto radi sebe...
Meni je danas 12 dnt...

----------


## LOTTOS

Mary123 iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, jeiradila testic , simptomi , nesto ? Ja samvec luda od iscekivanja

----------


## tina29

da i tu malo zavibram *bubekici* i ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima do neba i nazad!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja toooooo, super čestitam!! Kod kojeg si dr. u Rijeci?
Bubekica super za balsticu i morulu
i svim čekalicama želim da i vas iznenadi beta
Mary zar nisi ti trebala danas isto vaditi?

----------


## Mary123

Testić radila u nedjelju...i nije bilo ništa...samo jedna crtica....
Ne ja rekla da neću pišat više nego čekam betu koja je u petak...ma ništa od simptoma..samo kaj beckam iza svega šta stavim u sebe....trebala je m bit jučer al joj nema neke naznake...a vidjet ćemo u petak betu...ma ubi to iščekivanje,da...

----------


## bmaric

Čini mi se da kod mene neće biti ništa, imam blage bolove, sigurno će m doći ovih dana.

----------


## LOTTOS

Jesi ti primila sta poslije transfera , brevactile , decapeptyl ....

----------


## bmaric

Lottos, kome je upućeno pitanje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mary jel beckanje znači podrigivanje? To je dobar znak ako je tako

----------


## žužy

*bubekica,mami,lotta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za veeeliku betu!

----------


## LOTTOS

Pitanje je bilo za Mary123
Usput Mary123 sad sam se do suza nasmijala, za to tvoje beckanje, (podrigivanje) citala sam kako si to opisivala neki dan
He he he he

----------


## tina29

*bmaric* ne mora značiti i ja sam mislila da ču svaki tren dobit a kad ispalo suprotno,držim  :fige: ,*lottos*  također!!!

----------


## bmaric

hvala tina29, ipak postoji tračak nade  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*bmaric*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su bolovi pozitivni s završetkom od dvije crtice na testu! :fige:

----------


## LOTTOS

Tina29 za tebe juhuuuuu  :Very Happy:  skakanje do neba
Bmaric ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da m nedode jos mmmmmmm barem 8,5 mj

----------


## jejja

> Ne kuzim, jucer si vadila betu na 13 dnt, a trebala bi tek sluzbeno 19. 02. Zasto tak kasno
> 
> E jejja se primala kaj poslije transfera, ja sam primila 3. i 8. dnt brevactide i 4. dnt decapeptyl


Kao sto je Mary rekla (hvala draga  :Kiss:  ) u Ri se kasno vadi beta a ja sam jako nestrpljiva osoba, nisam nista primila nakon transfera, samo utrici i estrofem.
*Bubekica, Mami, Lotta* ~~~~~
*Mali mimi* dr M.  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

*bmaric* ja bolove imam cijelo vrijeme i jos nije dosla a imala sam plusic na testu.. bolovi nista ne moraju znaciti draga, vibrice da imas veeeliki +

----------


## bmaric

cure hvala vam puno na željama!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

bmaric ja sam 10 i 11 dnt nakon transfera proplakala u maniri pravog pms-a, a grčevi su me probudili na Božić i bila sam sigurna da je gotovo...a na Štefanje +...želim ti isti scenario

----------


## kismet

> hvala svima na vibricama, cuvam blastocistu i morulu, beta 25.2.


Ma nećeš ni dočekati 25. , obradovati će te kućni plusić i prije :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Mary jel beckanje znači podrigivanje? To je dobar znak ako je tako


I ja sam imala beckanje :D
I nikakvih drugih simptoma! 

Mary123  :kokice:

----------


## bmaric

jooooooj kismet, iz tvojim "prstiju" u Božje oči i uši!!!

----------


## tikica78

evo i mene , dođoh da vam pošaljem svima milijun vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da vam svima bete budu ogromne, da se pretvore u ovu sreću koju ja sada nosim u svom srcu , kada je moj život dobio smisao,kada ne spavam noću jer gledam u svoju djecu koja su savršena..
kada prevrtim svu bol koju sam prošla u postupcima fizičku bol i onu psihičku koja se događala kad je beta bila 0.. SVE AL BAŠ SVE se isplatilo..

budite hrabre i uporne i NIKADA nemojte odustati! ljubim vas i vibram i kad nisam tu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Inesz

Tikice78,
neka mala tvoja djeca sretno rastu, neka sretno rastu i tvoja velika djeca.
Jer zbilja je velika sreća imati 4 djece!
 :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Hahahahha* lottos* jesam te nasmijala.....ma i sebe sam....da,da moje podrigivanje...i užasna glavobolja danas....
*Jejja*  :Laughing: .....
*Tikica* uzor si nam....skidam kapu

----------


## tina29

> evo i mene , dođoh da vam pošaljem svima milijun vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i da vam svima bete budu ogromne, da se pretvore u ovu sreću koju ja sada nosim u svom srcu , kada je moj život dobio smisao,kada ne spavam noću jer gledam u svoju djecu koja su savršena..
> kada prevrtim svu bol koju sam prošla u postupcima fizičku bol i onu psihičku koja se događala kad je beta bila 0.. SVE AL BAŠ SVE se isplatilo..
> 
> budite hrabre i uporne i NIKADA nemojte odustati! ljubim vas i vibram i kad nisam tu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~1


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sad sam se rasplakala! baš si to lijepo napisala! puse tebi,Ivi i Šimunu!

----------


## mostarka86

*Bubek, Mama2, Lotta, Bmaric*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*tikice*, divan post, a tvoj potpis nam uvijek treba odzvanjati u glavi, NIKADA ne odustati!!!!

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala vam curke na lipim željama, ali eto moja prva beta 0,3  :Sad: 

vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

meni je sad samo čekati vješticu da dođe pa put pod kola mom dragom doktoru po novu šansu  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice čestitam!!!
drama_gueen žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Ovoj čekalici bete je više dosta čekanja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jejja

*drama* zao mi je.. neka vam nova sansa donese i vise srece  :Heart:

----------


## drama_queen

sonja <3 jejja <3 hvala vam ... nedamo se  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*mostarka*, hvala na vibrama!

*drama queen*, žao mi je. bit će drugi put.

----------


## bubekica

*Lotta81, MAMI 2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!
*bmaric* is-is menga!
*Mary* jos je malo do petka!
*kismet* vec sam pripremila testice  :Smile: 
*tikica78* prekrasno te citati  :Heart:  velika pusa djecici!
*drama_queen* zao mi je. hrabro dalje!
*ninadrv* pa koliko jos?

----------


## Nellie

*Drama queen* žao mi je.

Mislim da *hrki* sutra vadi betu... pa stoga sretno!!!

----------


## tina29

> *Lotta81, MAMI 2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!
> *bmaric* is-is menga!
> *Mary* jos je malo do petka!
> *kismet* vec sam pripremila testice 
> *tikica78* prekrasno te citati  velika pusa djecici!
> *drama_queen* zao mi je. hrabro dalje!
> *ninadrv* pa koliko jos?


*x* švercam se

----------


## Snekica

bubi AltGr+1 za bingoooooooooooooooooooo!!!  :fige: 
jejja AltGr+1 za veeeeeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjiju betu!

----------


## piki

> *Lotta81, MAMI 2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!
> *bmaric* is-is menga!
> *Mary* jos je malo do petka!
> *kismet* vec sam pripremila testice 
> *tikica78* prekrasno te citati  velika pusa djecici!
> *drama_queen* zao mi je. hrabro dalje!
> *ninadrv* pa koliko jos?


Veliki X na sve od drage bubekice (pa i ono za testiće, i ja imam spremne)!
Vraćene 2 mrvice danas, 1 zamrznuta. Sad dalje samo pozitiva. Nakon stresnog jutra na sniježnim cestama i kašnjenja na transfer nadam se da sam ispucala sve loše!

----------


## tikki

Tikica78, tvoje riječi su prava motivacija! Velika pusa tebi i dječici  :Kiss: 
drama_queen  :Love:   drži se i hrabro dalje!

Piki i bubek čuvajte mrvice i ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za 2 tjedna

----------


## tina_julija

> Ovoj čekalici bete je više dosta čekanja


Znas kaj? Docekaj prvo punkciju na 18dc pa da te vidim... :p stoperica odradjena! Dimnjacari su znak!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice 78 uzivaj ,
zasluzila si poslije svega    :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## snupi

*Tikice*   ti si naš idol čestitam na Šimunu i Ivi!
*Elen*- super beta nek samo raste još više!
*drama queen*- bude bolje drugi put!

----------


## linalena

> Znas kaj? Docekaj prvo punkciju na 18dc pa da te vidim... :p stoperica odradjena! Dimnjacari su znak!


o pa bilo je tu punkcija i 28dc :Cool: 
al meni su najveć-mrak one koje vade betu tipa 21 dnt, to treba dočekat


Jutro komadi da vam se osladi :Coffee: 
ups danas post a meni ga već dost :Predaja: 
jutro bebe slatke ko cvebe :mama: 
jutro muževi nemojte biti puževi (osim mog naravno :Storma s bičem: )

----------


## frka

lina  :Smile: 

mah, mah svima i masa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tina_julija

[QUOTE=linalena;2342318]o pa bilo je tu punkcija i 28dc :Cool: 
al meni su najveć-mrak one koje vade betu tipa 21 dnt, to treba docekat
Cek na 28dc? Kako? Ja sam jedva ovo izdurala, jos sam dan produzila jer su se neke mrvice ipak probudile!  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

frka, tvoje dijete je zakon :Smile: , oš posudit roza kapicu :Smile: 
sretno cure svima
lina, hvala na kavi

----------


## frka

kapica je bila na poklon. mama je kupila šarenu  :Grin:

----------


## lasta

jutro jutro(skoro dobar dan jer se mala budi u zoru ranu)
svima puno vibrica

zanima me da li netko zna kako nam je *hope31*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo !

----------


## pirica

> jutro jutro(skoro dobar dan jer se mala budi u zoru ranu)
> svima puno vibrica
> 
> zanima me da li netko zna kako nam je *hope31*


dobro je jedino ju kašalj još mući, al javit će se sama ona

----------


## MAMI 2

Pa jel još uvijek kašlje ?

----------


## pirica

> Pa jel još uvijek kašlje ?


da

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice mrvice su  :Zaljubljen: 
Bubek sretno za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Frka mala je zakon, vidi se tko će biti glavni  :Smile: 

Svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*hrki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
moram priznat da sam se malo pogubila tko je gdje, popodne sastavljam listu!
*hope31*  :Love: 
*arianm* zao mi je sto vg zeza, nadam se da ces uspjet nesto srediti!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek kad već sastavljaš listu, ja sam sutra na punkciji  :drama: 

Imamo 6-7 folikula, endić super (jučer oko 9 mm), super za klomiće....

----------


## bubekica

*bubimitika* sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ stavit cu te odmah u cekalice transfera  :Wink:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Znas kaj? Docekaj prvo punkciju na 18dc pa da te vidim... :p stoperica odradjena! Dimnjacari su znak!


Naravno, jedan je bio za tebe, a jedan za mene :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubimitika sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Sonja29

> frka, tvoje dijete je zakon, oš posudit roza kapicu
> sretno cure svima
> lina, hvala na kavi


frka curica ti je mrak a i roza kapa :Smile: 
mare poklonim ti ja ima ih u raznim nijansama roze :Razz: 
bubi veliki alt gr1

----------


## hope31

drage moje hvala što se brinete, nije me malo bilo na forumu, eto ukratko ok sam inače bebač i ja rastemo :Smile: ali kašalj i dalje na prestaje, bila sam ne znam više koliko puta kod svoje doktorice i samo govori puno čaja i sirupa, sve sam živo isprobala popila tonu sirupa čaja meda, ispirala grlo ništa jednostavno ne pomaže, kašalj je još tu :Sad: 
svima puno sreće za uspješne punkcije, bete i na kraju mirne i bezbrižne trudnoće

----------


## Mali Mimi

hope ja ti preporučujem da odeš kod nekog drugog na pregled ja mislim da to nije normalno da toliko dugo kašlješ, traži uputnicu za bolnicu i odi kod nekog specijaliste

----------


## jejja

da vas i tu pitam za misljenje iako vec i sama pretpostavljam... 13dnt beta 156,8.... 15dnt 216,9... biokemijska? ima li nade? premalo???

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jejja nije dobro da se ne dupla, ali ovdje je bilo svakakvih iskustava s betama..
Vibram da bude sve ipak ok, nazalost nema ti druge nego cekati betu opet za dva dana..

----------


## jejja

nemam zivaca za dva dana opet.. cekati cu 19.02. za tad imam uputnicu pa sta bude.. ako je tko imao slucaj takav a da je ispalo dobro nek mi se slobodno javi na pp...

----------


## hope31

> hope ja ti preporučujem da odeš kod nekog drugog na pregled ja mislim da to nije normalno da toliko dugo kašlješ, traži uputnicu za bolnicu i odi kod nekog specijaliste


znam draga da nije dobro, ali jednostavno više ne znam što bih napravila, mislila sam da čekam večer i odem na hitnu pa će me valjda poslat na neke pretrage, jer ovo višenije normalno, smiri se on nekad ali ujutro i navečer toliko kašljem da to nije normalno

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* bilo je slucajeva svakakvih beta koje su danas zdrave bebice. sigurna sam da ce ti se mame nekih od njih javiti na pp. sretno od srca, ovo sad je igra zivaca...

----------


## alma_itd

*jejja* ja sam na zalost imala tri puta iskustvo nepravilnoduplirajucih  beta. Koliko sam uspjela upratiti na forumu jedina je Inesz imala slucaj ''neduplirajucih beta'',sa sretnim zavrsetkom,ali je razlog takvim betama bio hematom koji je onemogucavao pravilno izlucivanje ili nesto u tom folu. Nema ti druge nego cekati jos jedan nalaz za 2 dana,a do tad nastavi sa terapijom i misli pozitivno. :fige:

----------


## hrki

Eto drage moje da se i tu javim.Danas sam izvadila betu i ona je opet 0.Sada čekam da procurim,malo se odmorim i u trećem mjesecu krećem u novi postupak.
Svima vam šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba i želim da vam puno uspjeha u daljnjim borbama.

----------


## hope31

hrki draga, žao mi je :Sad: želim ti od srca da slijedeći postupak bude dobitan

----------


## Superman

> da vas i tu pitam za misljenje iako vec i sama pretpostavljam... 13dnt beta 156,8.... 15dnt 216,9... biokemijska? ima li nade? premalo???


pogledaj potpis forumašice *Inesz*! sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

*Jejja*  evo jedno pozitivno iskustvo s nepravilnim duplanjem bete -  91 pa 170 pa 256... sad je lijepa trudnica u 25 tt

tebi želim isto  :fige:  

curke tužnice šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu za dalje

----------


## jejja

Inesz mi se javila  :Heart:  hvala joj puno na tome
*libicaa* ajde super, znaci cuda ipak kod nekoga postoje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hrki žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## libicaa

Naravno da postoje.. nemoj gubiti nadu... šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude savršeno

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja ne znam što ti reći stvarno je to sve igra živaca, morat ćeš ponoviti betu i pratiti duplanje, nažalost to najčešće završi loše no ipak postoje i tu iznimke, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje, drži se draga

----------


## Sandra1971

Hrki  :Love:  u ožujku smo skupa gore.....  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Hrki žao mi je


hvala, draga sretno sutra na punkciji

----------


## ARIANM

Hrki baš mi je žao!!!
Bubumitka sretno na punkciji!!!

Evo mene danas zvali iz Vg da ipak 1.3. dođem po lijekove. JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJ

----------


## MAMI 2

Hrki stvarno mi je žao.
Jejja nadam se da će se beta ipak pravilno duplati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> budite hrabre i uporne i NIKADA nemojte odustati! ljubim vas i vibram i kad nisam tu


*x*




> Hvala vam curke na lipim željama, ali eto moja prva beta 0,3


Žao mi je. Nadam se da će idući put biti 300,0!




> Vraćene 2 mrvice danas, 1 zamrznuta. Sad dalje samo pozitiva.


Tako i treba - bebe vole pozitivu!




> ja sam sutra na punkciji


Sretno i neka bude sretan kraj!




> hope ja ti preporučujem da odeš kod nekog drugog na pregled ja mislim da to nije normalno da toliko dugo kašlješ, traži uputnicu za bolnicu i odi kod nekog specijaliste


*x*
(moja pretpostavka je da je neka astma/bronhitis u pitanju)




> da vas i tu pitam za misljenje iako vec i sama pretpostavljam... 13dnt beta 156,8.... 15dnt 216,9... biokemijska? ima li nade? premalo???


Ima! 
 :starac: 




> Danas sam izvadila betu i ona je opet 0.Sada čekam da procurim,malo se odmorim i u trećem mjesecu krećem u novi postupak.


Samo hrabro naprijed! Nema predaje!




> Evo mene danas zvali iz Vg da ipak 1.3. dođem po lijekove. JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJ


Jeeeeeeej i od mene!  :fige:

----------


## kismet

*drama _queen* i *hrki*, baš mi ježao, nema predaje - u nove pobjede!
*Mary*, da te velika troznamenkasta beta obraduje u petak!
*Bubimitka*, nek ti Valentinovo donese jednu uspješnu i bezbolnu (koliko je to moguće) punkciju i da drugo dočekate s pojačanjem  :Smile: 
*Ninadrv*, zadnji tjedan čekanja je definitivno najgori!!!
*Elen*, vibram da se ta fenomenalna beta od 717 pretvori u jedne dupliće!
*Piki*, nek ti 25.02. bude dan za pamćenje!
*Tikki*, tebi želim zadnje pikanje i pojačanje na kraju godine :Smile: 
*Linalena i Arianm*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za novi, uspješni postupak!
Hope 31, da se prestaneš mučiti s kašljanjem (ne znam smiješ li konzumirati, ali sirup od borovih iglica dušu dao za dugotrajan kašalj?)

Jejja, vidim da ti se Inesz javila, a ja znam još par forumašica sa niskim i nepravilno duplirajućim startnim betama i zasad je sve ok, isto želim i tebi, znam da ćeš izluditi do nove bete, al dok nema vještice - sve je ok!

Redovno vas čitkam i svima pusu šaljem!

----------


## Lotta81

Cure pozdrav :Smile: 

Sve koje čekate betu želim vam puno sreće i diiivovske bete.
Vama koje čekate punkciju sretno (i nema straha, sve to brzo prođe)

----------


## kameleon

hrki, drama queen  :Love: , hrabro dalje unove pobjede!!! 
jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ipak završi jednim  :Heart: !!
bubimitka 81 sretno da na punkciji!!!!!!!
piki  :Very Happy:  za dvije mrve, ~~~~ za veliku betu!!
i svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba...
moje pikanje za sada ide po planu, u pon idem po još lijekova i nastavljam dalje!!  :Cool: 
pozdravi!!

----------


## hrki

Hvala vam curke i ovdje na podršci i ohrabrenju ,uz vas se sve lakše prolazi.
Šaljem vam bezbroj pozitivnih vibrica za što god vam treba, pa se poslužite!

----------


## LOTTOS

Joj curke moje
Tuznicama drama_queen, hrki saljem vam puno  :Taps:  :Taps:  :Love: 
Jejja , mary navijamo za veeeeeeeeliku bete  :fige:  :fige: 
I svima nama za sve sto nam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meni danas 11 dnt, i izludit cu vise do 18.02.

----------


## Mary123

> Joj curke moje
> Tuznicama drama_queen, hrki saljem vam puno 
> Jejja , mary navijamo za veeeeeeeeliku bete 
> I svima nama za sve sto nam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Meni danas 11 dnt, i izludit cu vise do 18.02.


Zakaj ju ne vadiš u petak?????

----------


## drama_queen

jejja pomozi malo toj mrvici ...think pink ...samo pozitivno  :mama:  nema  :Predaja: 

hvala curke na bodrenju ...vjestica stigla, sutra telefonko u ruku i u nove pobjede

----------


## LOTTOS

Joj mary123 neznam, sad sam u nedjelju primila jos brevactide 1500 a on navodno se zadrzava 6-7 dana, ili ????

----------


## jejja

> uz vas se sve lakše prolazi.


*X*

*drama* pokusavam i trudim se misliti pozitivno. nada umire zadnja a predaje nema dok smotuljak ne bude u rukama
*kismet* hvala ti, svaka nova info o pozitivnim rezultatima daje nadu  :Heart: 
*moe* hvala za  :starac:  mogu ja to i zelim vjerovati
i sve druge cure hvala, bas zbog ovog X-a gore

~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sta god vam trebaju, nek nam ova veljaca bude lijepa i puna lijepih iznenadjenja

----------


## 123beba

Drama_gueen, Hrki...  žao mi je... držim  :fige:  da u idućem postupku bete budu do neba!

Jejja, nadam se da će ipak sve biti ok! Sretno!

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~ da punkcija bude što bezbolnija, a js što kvalitenije! 

Arianm, tako sam sretna što ne moraš čekati zbog tako nekakve gluposti... Sretno sa postupkom! Da ovaj bude uspješan i donese ti najljepši smotuljak za cca 9 mjeseci!

Kameleon neka folikuli napreduju i da brzo bude lijepih mrvica za smjestiti kod mame!

Lottos, Piki, Bubi, Mary123 i svim curama koje čekaju betu želim da vrijeme leti munjevitom brzinom, a isto tako da i beta raste i da vas sve razveseli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro curke, coffee time, posluzite se  :Coffee:

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro jutro, kavica , moze, moze
Bubimitka, sretno na punkciji, sta je kod rekao, koliko ih ima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ima nekih 6 kom, vidjet cemo koliko ce biti na kraju  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Ajde :fige:  nadamo se lijepim JS, i da ih bude,i da prode sto je moguce manje bolno, i da bude ludi tulum u labu, a onda da cuvas svoje mrve, mrvu , sljedecih 9mj, eto to ti zelim, sretno

Doooooobroooooooo juuuuutrooooooooo
Danas sam si nekak haaaaaaaaaajjjjjjjjj

----------


## LOTTOS

A gdje ides, opet IVF centar, i ja sam tamo bila

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !
Može i meni kavica !

Bubimitka sretno na punkciji !

E komadi sretno vam Valentinovo !

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala i tebi i sviiiiiiiiimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
Joj evo danas 12 dnt i bas sam luda

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, ivf centar opet  :Smile: 
I opet se nadam da je zadnji put  :Smile: 

Sretno vam Valentinovo  :Heart:

----------


## LOTTOS

Sretno i da bude zadnji i tebi i svima i meni od :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje i ja bi kavu..

A 123 beba je tako lijepo sve napisala da cu ju samo potpisati i poslati jos~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Jutro curke......
Pridružujem se 123bebi jer je ona sve to lijepo složila.....
Mene jučer počela peč lijeva bradavica....i peče još uvijek....grozan osjećaj...danas je 13 dnt....
Sretnoooo Vam Valentinovooooooo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lottos ja sam čula da se brevactid zadržava u organizmu do 5 dana tako da možeš izvaditi i sutra ili prekosutra betu...
I ja ću se poslužiti s kavicom

----------


## tina_julija

Punkcija je odradjena! Imamo ih 8!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo tina_julija, sad za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## xena1

Lottos.znam kako ti je.uzas zivi cekati..dani dugi ko godina.vjeruj da ce biti ok inadajmo se dobrom.ajde javi nam 18.02.jednu ogromnu beturinu a mi cemo vama nase srculene......pusa i samo hrabro

----------


## libicaa

jutro  :Smile:  ja ko muhe bez glave od ovih AB pilula... bljak.... odbrojavam još 14 do pikanja  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i tulum u labu

----------


## ARIANM

> jutro  ja ko muhe bez glave od ovih AB pilula... bljak.... odbrojavam još 14 do pikanja 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i tulum u labu


Jutrooooo svima!!!

Libicaa i ja sam si isto bljak od AB pilula..pijem ih već 6 dana i danas mi cijelo jutro muka i zlo...baš bljak...

----------


## jejja

*tina_julija* super za js, sad tulumiska da se sve oplode  :Very Happy: 
*bubimitka* nadam se da je punkcija prosla dobro i da vam je uljepsala valentinovo lijepom brojcicom js
jutro svim curama, i sretno vam valentinovo, nek vas jace polovice vole paze i maze i ne samo na danasnji dan  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo gotova punkcija, dobili 5 stanica, od toga 1 losija...  :Smile: 
Ja zadovoljna s obzirom da je polustimulacija...

A sad svima redom kolektivne vibre za sve sto vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Bubimitka da se sve krasno oplode!!!!!!

----------


## piki

svim tužnicama puno  :Love:  da sljedeći put bude dobitni!
tina_julija i bubimitka da se sve oplode i lijepo napreduju!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

tina_julija i bubimitka  :Klap:   :Naklon:  da se baš sve oplode i lijepo napreduju.....  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 15.02.
kleopatra, SD, IVF 15.02.
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 18.02.
jejja, Ri, 1. IVF 19.02.
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID 24.02.
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
inana, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, SD)
MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF
clematis,  VV, 1. IVF 25.02.
NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF 25.02.
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.02.
marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) 25.02.
ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF 25.02.
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 25.02.
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.02.
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF) 26.02.
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF); tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF; mala i/ili mali, Petrova, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
theorema, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH

ON-GO  
2/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH) 
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
magy7, Ri, sekundarni IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 1xIVF)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH
wanna be mommy (Petrova)

03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, hrki, lberc, inaa, inada, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## MAMI 2

> tina_julija i bubimitka   da se baš sve oplode i lijepo napreduju.....


Od srca se pridružujem lijepom željma !

----------


## piki

Bubekica krasna lista!
Ovaj 25.2. mora biti fantastičan! Telefon na VV bude zvonio non-stop, javljat ćemo samo velike bete (i jednom u Petrovoj za isto takvu)!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*bubekica*  :Klap:  za listu  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Bubekica krasna lista!
> Ovaj 25.2. mora biti fantastičan! Telefon na VV bude zvonio non-stop, javljat ćemo samo velike bete (i jednom u Petrovoj za isto takvu)!!!


i u svim drugim klinikama u kojima ima nekoga od nas  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## LOTTOS

> Lottos ja sam čula da se brevactid zadržava u organizmu do 5 dana tako da možeš izvaditi i sutra ili prekosutra betu...
> I ja ću se poslužiti s kavicom


Tnx, znaci u nedjelju sam primila brevactide, sutra bi mogla i testic pi pi

----------


## bubekica

*piki* da - hrpa nas je 25-og  :Very Happy:  s tim da ja vadim gore, tak da cu ja slusati kako vi zovete i prijavljujete! bolje vam je da mi oraspolozite doktora  :Smile: 
*sandra*  :Kiss: 
*tina_julina, bubimitika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavni lab-party!
*LOTTOS* bojim se da testicem neces nista postici - ako bude pozitivan i dalje je moguce da je od stoperice - buduci da na testu ne pise tocna brojka...

----------


## LOTTOS

> Lottos ja sam čula da se brevactid zadržava u organizmu do 5 dana tako da možeš izvaditi i sutra ili prekosutra betu...
> I ja ću se poslužiti s kavicom


Tnx, znaci u nedjelju sam primila brevactide, sutra bi mogla i testic pi pi

Kad ih vec imam sanda1977 kisi kisi

----------


## LOTTOS

Uf, ma bolje da ja cekam ponedjeljak, 
Sta je to jos 3 dana, danasnji naravno ne brojimo, on je vec prosao, ha ha ha ha

----------


## Sandra1971

*LOTTOS* misliš da ćeš izdržati do ponedjeljka....  :Shock:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama! Saljem ~~~~~~~~~ svima za sta god vam treba!  :Wink:

----------


## LOTTOS

> *LOTTOS* misliš da ćeš izdržati do ponedjeljka....


E bome neznam,           ................        Ma znam, NECU !!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> E bome neznam,           ................        Ma znam, NECU !!!!


 :Laughing:   :Kiss: 
javi nam lijepi troznamenkasti broj!!!!

----------


## Mary123

> Uf, ma bolje da ja cekam ponedjeljak, 
> Sta je to jos 3 dana, danasnji naravno ne brojimo, on je vec prosao, ha ha ha ha


Čekaj ponedjeljak betu......

----------


## MAMI 2

Kakva je to inekcija brevactide, i zašto netko to primi netko ne ?

----------


## bubekica

brevactide je injekcija bhcg-a, neki je primaju kao stopericu, a nakon punkcije/transfera se daje kao booster - priprema tijelo na trudnocu, ipak to i je hormon trudnoce...

----------


## anddu

Neki liječnici daju booster, Mami, a nekima nije u protokolu

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja sam je primila kao štopericu pa mi zato nije bilo jasno .

----------


## žužy

*tina_julija,bubimitka*  :Klap:  :Klap:  za jajčeka i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za turbo party u labu!

----------


## sanda1977

> Tnx, znaci u nedjelju sam primila brevactide, sutra bi mogla i testic pi pi
> 
> Kad ih vec imam sanda1977 kisi kisi


 :Love:  ma peglaj ih samo!
hehehe

----------


## magi7

Poz, curke, evo ja u sekundarnom. Imali 2 js, jedna nije preživjela a druga je. Ako sve bude ok sutra transfer, ali bila bolesna i pila antibiotike i dolje mi se upalilo pa niti ne znam da li će mi raditi transfer ako i bude sve OK. Stalno se brinem i uvijek nešto, nikako na zelenu granu. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## clematis

ne znam jesam li vec prijavila da i ja cekam betu 25. 
a jucer i danas me ledja odvaljuju i cijelo vrijeme me nekaj pika, steze u trbuhu....
ah, ko zna....

----------


## xena1

> Zakaj ju ne vadiš u petak?????


draga mary123.kakva je situacija?jel ides danas vaditi betu?zelim da ti bude veeeeeeeeeeelika pa da i ti pocnes cuvati svoju mrvicu ili mrvice sljedecih 9mj.javi nam se sa lijepim vjestima.samo hrabro.pozzz i jedan veliki hug.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Mary ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !
Lotos ideš li i ti danas ili čekaš ponedjeljak, oćeš li testić pišnut ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## tigrical

Samo da zavibram svim čekalicama i šaljem zagrljaj svim tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Imamo dvije oplodjene!!!!!!!  :Smile:  sutra transfer!

----------


## piki

> imamo dvije oplodjene!!!!!!!  sutra transfer!


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## MAMI 2

Tina_julia super !

----------


## tina_julija

Za ostale cemo cut sutra, nadam se da cemo imati mrvice za smrznuti...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

I meni sutra transfer...

----------


## Sandra1971

*tina_julija* *Bubimitka81*  :Very Happy:  sretno sutra!!!!!

----------


## bmaric

> *tina_julija* *Bubimitka81*  sretno sutra!!!!!



Potpisujem!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretno i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## LOTTOS

Mary123, kleopatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Gdje ste, cekamo

----------


## LOTTOS

> Jutro !
> Mary ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !
> Lotos ideš li i ti danas ili čekaš ponedjeljak, oćeš li testić pišnut ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !


Betu cu u ponedjeljak, a sad bome idem pis pis testic
Jooooooooooooooooooooooj

----------


## MAMI 2

Lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, čekam te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ !

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana0501

Mary~~~~~~~~~"~"~~~~
Kleopatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Lottos  javi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ !

----------


## bmaric

Lottos, nadam se da si u pozitivnom soku i sada skaces od srece,.pa se zato ne javljas 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

Lottos  :Cekam:

----------


## magi7

pozdrav, da Lottos javi neke dobre vijesti. Evo kod mene nema transfera, jedna se js nije odledila a druga se nije oplodila. Dogovoren prirodan IVF u travnju.

----------


## nana0501

Moram vam rec kleopatra ima pozitivnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!! Pocelo je lijepo danas sad jos mary i lottos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Magi  :Love: 

Kleopatra bravoooooo !

----------


## mravak

*Magy*   :Love: 

Kleopatra čestitam!

----------


## sanda1977

> Betu cu u ponedjeljak, a sad bome idem pis pis testic
> Jooooooooooooooooooooooj


ajde čekam nestrpljivo  :Very Happy: 
a ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome šta treba!

----------


## Sandra1971

*magi7*  :Love:  
*kleopatra*, *Lottos* ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

*Magy i mary* žao  mi je :Love: !

----------


## Mary123

Evo i mary....beta 1.2...nemam riječi

----------


## bmaric

Mary, zao mi je!

----------


## Bab

žao mi je cure  :Sad: 
 Odtugujte kolko vam treba i onda hrabro glavu gore i u nove borbe.
Na žalost mpo je jedna velika borba. Netko uspije od prve- druge a netko na svoju sreću čeka poprilično dugo. Ali kad ju napokon dočekate sve one suze i bol se brzo stave u drugi plan. 
Zato vam želim da što prije osjetite neopisivu sreću i da što prije u neku duboku ladicu u svom srcu pospremite sve suze i svu tugu i bol?
Drž' te se.

A kleopatri čestitam na lijepoj beti i navijam za krasno duplanje.

----------


## Sneki41

Evo drage moje, nije me dugo bilo, malo sam "odmarala glavu"  :Smile:  Prijavljujem postupak u travnju... 2. IVF, Petrova. 27. 3. idem po terapiju... Veeelika pusa svim curkama!

----------


## xena1

Joj mary123.zao mi je.takoder i za sve druge cure koje se nadaju pozitivnom rezultatu.to su sokovi ali moras prebolit i krenut dalje.isto sam se i ja osjecala dok nismo uspjeli iz cetvrtog pokusaja.doduse mi smo imali laksi nacin.inseminacije,ali isto je igra zivaca i ceeeeeekanje.eto toliko od mene jer znam da vas nitko od nas nemoze kao ni jedna nasa rijec utjesiti ali mozemo biti uz vas i reci vam da budete hrabre i uporne i sigurno cete uspjeti.
Puse i zagrljaji svim hrabricama,cekalicama....ma svima
i da jel netko zna sta  je sa lootos?

----------


## Mali Mimi

magi7 nemoj se previše bedirati to ti je tako sa smrznutima (meni sve 3 propale kod odmrzavanja), želim ti da ti prirodnjak donese sreću kao i meni...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mary123*  :Love:  žao mi je...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Magy, Mary saljem zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Ipak nista danas, u utorak transfer...

----------


## hope31

Mary jako mi je zao :Sad: slijedeci ce bit dobitni samo hrabro
evo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama bete da nam javite za koji dan ogrombe bete i svima ostalima za sto god treba

----------


## Ginger

Grlim sve tuznice
I vibram za sve ostale

hope zeno, jesi bila kod kakvog specijaliste da ti malo poslusa pluca?
to NE smije tako dugo trajati
tvoja dr je stvarno koma ak to tak olako shvaca

----------


## hope31

> Grlim sve tuznice
> I vibram za sve ostale
> 
> hope zeno, jesi bila kod kakvog specijaliste da ti malo poslusa pluca?
> to NE smije tako dugo trajati
> tvoja dr je stvarno koma ak to tak olako shvaca


Jesam draga,sinoc bila na hitnoj oko 1 i kao sto sam i mislila poslali me kuci,kazu sta da oni rade samo sirupa i caja puno.ja im kazem da sam sve zivo vec isprobala i popila al oni opet da se javim svojoj dr...katastrofa muz poludio,tako da cemo veceras otici do druge bolnice jer kod dr opce prakse ocito ne vrijedi.

----------


## sanda1977

> Jesam draga,sinoc bila na hitnoj oko 1 i kao sto sam i mislila poslali me kuci,kazu sta da oni rade samo sirupa i caja puno.ja im kazem da sam sve zivo vec isprobala i popila al oni opet da se javim svojoj dr...katastrofa muz poludio,tako da cemo veceras otici do druge bolnice jer kod dr opce prakse ocito ne vrijedi.


a joj baš te drži dugo.....idi za vinkovce.....tamo su dosta normalni....užas

----------


## sanda1977

*LOTTOS* javi se?

----------


## tetadoktor

> grlim sve tuznice
> i vibram za sve ostale
> 
> hope zeno, jesi bila kod kakvog specijaliste da ti malo poslusa pluca?
> To ne smije tako dugo trajati
> tvoja dr je stvarno koma ak to tak olako shvaca


xxx

----------


## hope31

> a joj baš te drži dugo.....idi za 
> vinkovce.....tamo su dosta normalni....užas


da mislili smo za vk otici

----------


## Ginger

hope pa jel mozes bar privatno negdje? 
znam da to nije ok, kad imamo zdravstveno, al ovo brate mili nije normalno

Lottos?

----------


## hope31

> hope pa jel mozes bar privatno negdje? 
> znam da to nije ok, kad imamo 
> zdravstveno, al ovo brate mili nije normalno
> 
> Lottos?


a privatno mogu jedino u Sunce u Os,ovdje bas i nema takvih privatnih klinika

----------


## milasova8

Mary,jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## kleopatra

evo mene malu tu k vama..tek proučavam druge teme....jedva čekam utorak da vidim šta če mi reči na pregledu...kaj se već tad nešto može vidjeti??? nemogu vjerovat da sam na ovoj temi uopće :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

Kleopatra, koliko će biti trudnoća tjendana u utorak? kad si imala transfer?

----------


## anddu

Što je s Lottos?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Lottos???*

----------


## vatra86

*hope* ne mogu vjerovati da ti to jos traje... pa sta je tim doktorima???
i ja danas naletila na neku koja je, kad je bog dijelio humanost, bila zadnja u redu...
pisala sam na odbrojavanju (prije začeća)... ukratko, 1. fm veliki folikul i da sutra dodjem na inseminaciju..  :Shock: , tako da sam okrenula jedno 10 brojeva od bolnice dok nisam dobila svog dr i rekao je da dodjem sutra pa da cemo vidjeti sta se desava...
Ali sam htjela pitati da li je netko od vas imao tako rano ovulaciju (8DC) a cikluse na 30 dana??? i sta to znaci?? jer nalazi su svi ok... a i osjetim pucanje folikula tek na 13-14 DC, a ova dr danas mi nije nista htjela reci sta god sam je pitala...  :voodoo: 
*kleopatra* cestitam!
i ja cekam *lottos*..
ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta treba... pusa

----------


## bmaric

vatra, moguće je da ti ciklus traje kraće, kao što je naravno i moguće da traje duže. jesi li koristila kakvu stimulaciju? vidjet ćeš sutra što će raći na uzv. svakako puno sreće na postupku!

----------


## vatra86

*bmaric* nikakva stimulacija, trebala je biti aih u prirodnom ciklusu.. ciklusi su 30 dana, a kao ovulacija bi po toj dr trebala biti sutra.. ????... ma ne vjerujem ja u to, jer osjetim oko 13-14DC bol na tom jajniku koji je ovulirao da me boli znaci da onda folikuk vjerojatno pukne... prosli mjesec mi je na 8DC folikul bio 16 mm.. ne kuzim sta je ova danas izmjerila, sutra cemo biti pametniji..nadam se..  ugl hvala... tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pluscinu!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Inesz,transfer sam imala 5.2....10dnt sam vadila betu koja je 183.5..gore mi je dr. rekla da netrebam ponavljati betu već da u utorak oko 9 dođem na pregled...e sad neznam kakav pregled  :Smile: ...i još nešto me zanima moj ginekolog mi je rekao da mi je trudnoća 4tj i 4dana(jučer)...e sad ja ne razumijem kak se to računa ... od dana zadnje m...ili od transfera,on je računao od zadnje m ???? ne kužim to?

----------


## bmaric

vatra, vidjet ćeš što će sutra biti na uzv, možda je ova danas nešto pogrešno pročitala.

kleopatra, čestitam!

----------


## Moe

> nikakva stimulacija, trebala je biti aih u prirodnom ciklusu.. ciklusi su 30 dana, a kao ovulacija bi po toj dr trebala biti sutra.. ????... ma ne vjerujem ja u to, jer osjetim oko 13-14DC bol na tom jajniku koji je ovulirao da me boli znaci da onda folikuk vjerojatno pukne... prosli mjesec mi je na 8DC folikul bio 16 mm.. ne kuzim sta je ova danas izmjerila, sutra cemo biti pametniji..nadam se..  ugl hvala... tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pluscinu!!!!


Bilo bi zgodno ako imaš LH trakice da pratiš i ti doma za svaki slučaj, naročito ako budeš opet u prilici naletiti na tu dr.
Sretno dalje!




> Inesz,transfer sam imala 5.2....10dnt sam vadila betu koja je 183.5..gore mi je dr. rekla da netrebam ponavljati betu već da u utorak oko 9 dođem na pregled...e sad neznam kakav pregled ...i još nešto me zanima moj ginekolog mi je rekao da mi je trudnoća 4tj i 4dana(jučer)...e sad ja ne razumijem kak se to računa ... od dana zadnje m...ili od transfera,on je računao od zadnje m ???? ne kužim to?


Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Tjedni i dani trudnoće se računaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije, ili u MPO trudnoćama datum punkcije minus 14 dana. To ti je prvi dan trudnoće. Drugim riječima - trudna si i dok nisi bila trudna  :Smile:  Evo ovdje više informacija.
Pregled će ti vjerojatno biti vaginalni UZV, da pogledaju gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu i da isključe mogućnost vanmaterične trudnoće. Srce se vjerojatno još ne bude čulo.

----------


## mare41

kleopatra, puno je vazniji podatak pravilno duplanje bete od tako ranog pregleda, al nemoj da te mi sad uzrujamo, na 5 tt ce se vidjet ovo sto je moe napisala

----------


## mostarka86

*kleopatra*, čestitam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši uzv :Very Happy: 
*vatra,* nadam se da je sve ok, i da će upravo ova inseminacija biti TA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
*lottos?*??

----------


## kleopatra

> Bilo bi zgodno ako imaš LH trakice da pratiš i ti doma za svaki slučaj, naročito ako budeš opet u prilici naletiti na tu dr.
> Sretno dalje!
> 
> 
> Čestitam! 
> Tjedni i dani trudnoće se računaju od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije, ili u MPO trudnoćama datum punkcije minus 14 dana. To ti je prvi dan trudnoće. Drugim riječima - trudna si i dok nisi bila trudna  Evo ovdje više informacija.
> Pregled će ti vjerojatno biti vaginalni UZV, da pogledaju gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu i da isključe mogućnost vanmaterične trudnoće. Srce se vjerojatno još ne bude čulo.


      hvala puno Moe...sad mi je jasno...!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Moe

> hvala puno Moe...sad mi je jasno...!!!!


Nema na čemu, sretno!

----------


## kleopatra

Cure jel mi  može netko možda reći šta da si popijem za "zatvor"...katasrofa...bed mi je i reć od kad me to mući  :Razz:    .... užas !!! pila sam donat-mg... al bez mjehurića jer piše kao da ak si trudnica moraš te mejhuriće prvo pustiti da ishlape...al niš mi to nije pomoglo  :Sad: ((

----------


## Moe

Za zatvor ili protiv zatvora?  :Laughing: 
Nemam tih problema, al možeš probati npr. sa suhim šljivama, gustim od marelice (sa šlagom haaha), nekim voćnim jogurtom..?
Neki dan je mene (neplanirano) potjeralo ko mutavo kombinacija tj ovaj redoslijed u nekih sat vremena - 2 naranče, pa turska kava s mlijekom, pa čaša mineralne  :Smile:  
Ovo za mjehuriće nisam znala.
A smiješ li običnu mineralnu (ne DonatMG) s mjehurićima?

----------


## mare41

u dm-u ima sok od sljiva, svojevremeno su ga trudnice hvalile

----------


## MAMI 2

I ja sam muku mučila sa zatvorom, stavi kuhati uhe šljive u mlijeko , možeš ih nasjeckat, i do mlijeko ne zakuha , ostavi da se prohladi i popij mlijeko bilo bi dobro pojesti i te šljive, odlična stvar i stvarno radi, a možeš si popiti magnezij , on isto utječe na probavu.

----------


## bubekica

> Cure jel mi  može netko možda reći šta da si popijem za "zatvor"...katasrofa...bed mi je i reć od kad me to mući    .... užas !!! pila sam donat-mg... al bez mjehurića jer piše kao da ak si trudnica moraš te mejhuriće prvo pustiti da ishlape...al niš mi to nije pomoglo ((


sirup od smokve i sljive, proizvodjac herba. provjereno djeluje, a smiju ga trudnice.

----------


## Miki76

Sok od sljiva iz dm-a je mene spasio u trudnoci!!! Najbolji lijek protiv zatvora!

----------


## kleopatra

> Za zatvor ili protiv zatvora? 
> Nemam tih problema, al možeš probati npr. sa suhim šljivama, gustim od marelice (sa šlagom haaha), nekim voćnim jogurtom..?
> Neki dan je mene (neplanirano) potjeralo ko mutavo kombinacija tj ovaj redoslijed u nekih sat vremena - 2 naranče, pa turska kava s mlijekom, pa čaša mineralne  
> Ovo za mjehuriće nisam znala.
> A smiješ li običnu mineralnu (ne DonatMG) s mjehurićima?


hahaha..da imaš pravo PROTIV zatvora  :Smile: ))))) hvala !!!

----------


## duga30

Mineralna voda (vjerovatno i donat) sadrzi puno soli pa se ne preporucuje trudnicama s visokim tlakom, sklonim oticanju i nakupljanju vode u tijelu. Ni ja to nisam znala na vrijeme.

----------


## kleopatra

joooj hvala vam cure pićim po sve moguće i nadam se dobrom provodu u wc-u  :Smile: ))))...Moe...nemam pojma ja tak pročitala .... neznam za obićnu ,al brijem da vrijedi isto...al nemora biti ..tak je pisalo na netu za donat-mg i ja se tog držala

----------


## sanda1977

*lottos?*

----------


## Moe

Imam sreće što mi je tlak nizak (kako prije trudnoće, tako i u trudnoći)  :Smile: 
Jer ako sam negdje vani i nema prirodnog cijeđenog soka, često naručim mineralnu s mjehurićima. Dosadi mi doma negazirana voda. I tako cijelu trudnoću dosad.

----------


## Nellie

*Mary123*  :Love: 
*Kleopatra* čestitke i od mene.
*Lottos* sretno sutra i jaaaaaaaaaaaaaavi se!

Navodno da su sjemenke lana (friško samljevene; znači ne kupit već samljevene) u kombinaciji s jogurtom dobre za probavu. Ja ih prije konzumiranja sameljem u el.mlincu za kavu i pomiješam u jogurt, ali obični, ne voćni jer voćni jogurti sadrže previše šećera koji između ostaloga nije dobar za probavu.

----------


## LOTTOS

Helou curke, 
Ma nikak na komp, 
Evo ovako, danas sam opet radila test i nista, nisam izgubila vjeru za sutra ali sam spremna na nulu
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ljubim vas sve , hvala sto brinete

----------


## LOTTOS

I da , radila sam i  u petak sto bi bio 5 dana nakon brevactida i nije bilo nista, tako da znate koliko se zadrzava

----------


## hope31

evo i mene bila opet na hitnoj,poslusala dr pluca kaze ok,a kasalj ne zna uzrok nedino da idem kod dr opce prakse po uputnicu da se testiram na alergije....zali Boze novaca koje uplacujemo za zdravstvo,niko ne ferma 5 posto

----------


## Sandra1971

Tu su cure pisale i da je test bio - a beta veeelika!!!! Lottos želim ti takav scenarij!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Evo mene 9 DC folikul 20 mm, endometrij 7 mm.sutra inseminacija, kaze MOJ dr.
Hope, nadam se da ces rijesiti to napokon
Lottos  :fige:  za betu

----------


## hope31

vatra86 sretno sutra i da javis uskoro veliku betu
Lottos~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## LOTTOS

Joj curke moje i ja se nadam sutra velikoj beti
Svima vibram za sve sto vam treba
Pusa

----------


## Sandra1971

*vatra86* sretno sutra!

----------


## anabela1

> evo i mene bila opet na hitnoj,poslusala dr pluca kaze ok,a kasalj ne zna uzrok nedino da idem kod dr opce prakse po uputnicu da se testiram na alergije....zali Boze novaca koje uplacujemo za zdravstvo,niko ne ferma 5 posto


Ajde bitno da je s plućima sve ok pa s te strane možeš biti mirna, nadam se da će to u konačnici ipak sve biti ok jer i moja je kuma tako kašljala i to u sve tri trudnoće i popila litre čaja i sirupa, tablete protiv kašlja a pošto je zdravstveni djelatnik obavila i sve moguće pretrage koje  se mogu obaviti i ništa nisu našli nego jednostavno kako je bebica rasla valjda je pritiskla želudac i iritirala ga koji je onda rezultirao suhim kašljem koji nije prestajao pa ja mislim skoro i do poroda. A nakon toga kao da ništa nije bilo.I tako nažalost u sve tri trudnoće. U svakom slučaju svojoj doktorici i inzistiraj nek te pošalje dalje na pretrage jer na to imaš pravo i da se umiriš jer znam da je i to veliki stres za tebe kad ne znaš uzroka. Vidjet ćeš bit će to na kraju sve ok, nadam se da si me uspjela pohvatati malo mi je post zbrda, zdola  :Smile:

----------


## mag

> *Mary123* 
> *Kleopatra* čestitke i od mene.
> *Lottos* sretno sutra i jaaaaaaaaaaaaaavi se!
> 
> Navodno da su sjemenke lana (friško samljevene; znači ne kupit već samljevene) u kombinaciji s jogurtom dobre za probavu. Ja ih prije konzumiranja sameljem u el.mlincu za kavu i pomiješam u jogurt, ali obični, ne voćni jer voćni jogurti sadrže previše šećera koji između ostaloga nije dobar za probavu.


izbjegavajte lan,jer nije preporucen u trudnoci...

----------


## drama_queen

LOTTOS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sutra za betu

----------


## vatra86

hvala curke na vibrama... ne nadam se bas, jer kako je pocelo, ne vidim pozitivan ishod, skroz sam hladna... mislila sam da cu biti jaaakoo uzbudjena kad krenem ali nisam...  :neznam:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lottos sretno sutra i da nam javis veliku betu  :Smile: 

Ja se prijavljujem u betocekalice 02.03.

----------


## hope31

> Ajde bitno da je s plućima sve ok pa s te 
> strane možeš biti mirna, nadam se da će to u konačnici ipak sve biti ok jer i moja je kuma tako kašljala i to u sve tri trudnoće i popila litre čaja i sirupa, tablete protiv kašlja a pošto je zdravstveni djelatnik obavila i sve moguće pretrage koje  se mogu obaviti i ništa nisu našli nego jednostavno kako je bebica rasla valjda je pritiskla želudac i iritirala ga koji je onda rezultirao suhim kašljem koji nije prestajao pa ja mislim skoro i do poroda. A nakon toga kao da ništa nije bilo.I tako nažalost u sve tri trudnoće. U svakom slučaju svojoj doktorici i inzistiraj nek te pošalje dalje na pretrage jer na to imaš pravo i da se umiriš jer znam da je i to veliki stres za tebe kad ne znaš uzroka. Vidjet ćeš bit će to na kraju sve ok, nadam se da si me uspjela pohvatati malo mi je post zbrda, zdola


hvala ti draga,ma mene samo brine to sto kasljem i naprezem se da ne steti bebici,a svakako cu ic za te alergije bas me sad zanima

----------


## MAMI 2

Hope bš te muči, i stvarno prugo traje, al bar su pluća ok, lako moguće da je alergija u pitanju ~~~~~~~~~~ malo vibrica da što prije prođe.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lottos za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra glavu gore, sve će bit ok.

----------


## libicaa

jutro... ja odbrojavam još 10 do pikanja.. jedva čekam da se riješim ovih AB pilula, mislim da ću prolupat od njih, glava rastura svaki dan  :Sad: 

sretno curkama koje vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Lottos za betu da nam javiš veliku brojku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## kismet

Lottos, sretno, nek te beturina iznenadi!
Bubimitka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu (a piškiti ćeš i prije  :Grin: )

----------


## M@tt

> Lottos sretno sutra i da nam javis veliku betu 
> 
> Ja se prijavljujem u betocekalice 02.03.


Sretno Bubiiiiiiiiiii  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

*lottos* za veliku betu!!
*Hope* ovo je starni nemarno sto se tice tvog kašlja, trebam li zvati frenda u os bolnicu kome da ides tam  za kašallj jer sam sad već zabrinuta  za tebe?
*Bubi*  za dva tjedna da bude sretan ishod!
*libice* da te prestanu prati hormoni i da se to sve događa sa dobrim razlogom.
*vatra* i dalje smo uz tebe.

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke moje
Eto beta 1,6 
Sta reci, idemo u novu borbu, nove pobjede

----------


## piki

Lottos drži se :Love:

----------


## snupi

*Lottos*   bas sam mislila da tvoja beta bude pozitivna, drži se  draga šaljem ti jedan veliki virtualni zagrljaj!

----------


## sanda1977

> Bokic curke moje
> Eto beta 1,6 
> Sta reci, idemo u novu borbu, nove pobjede


a joj lottos baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lottos i ja sam se nadala za ovaj put, saljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## LOTTOS

A sta da kazem, hvala curkice moje, tuga je velika
Cekam dr da mi se javi, zvala sam ga al se ne javlja, da vidim sta cemo dalje

----------


## hope31

Lottos draga zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

LOTTOS grlim!

----------


## LOTTOS

svaki put je sve gore i gore, prvi put si nekak mislis nema sanse da uspije od prve, al se nadas, drugi put je nada veca, treci put jos veca, cetvrti put jos veca a i strah postaje veci, o nestrpljenju da ne pricam, 
 Ah ..........

----------


## hrki

LOTTOS,žao mi je, grlim te  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> svaki put je sve gore i gore, prvi put si nekak mislis nema sanse da uspije od prve, al se nadas, drugi put je nada veca, treci put jos veca, cetvrti put jos veca a i strah postaje veci, o nestrpljenju da ne pricam, 
>  Ah ..........


Kao da sebe čitam  :Love:  Nekad valja uzeti i malo pauze od svega, bude lakše...

----------


## kleopatra

> Bokic curke moje
> Eto beta 1,6 
> Sta reci, idemo u novu borbu, nove pobjede


Jako mi je žao Lottos  :Love:

----------


## LOTTOS

Pauzu, pa razmisljam o tome iako bas i nemam vremena za pauze, ko zna koliko ce jos biti nadaj Boze neuspjelih pokusaja, a godine lete

----------


## Stena

Javljam se curke kao čekalica bete...u petak moram vadit.  :scared: 
Lottos baš mi je žao,znam kako ti je,a ima nas puno ovdje koje poznamo ovu bol  :Love:  
Meni su dok. davali velike nade jer sam "mlada" i to.....a pogledaj vec sam u 3. postupku,za koji mi je receno nek se ne nadam previše..ali kako da se ne nadam  :Sad:  

Ostalim čekalicama o srca želim da beta bude velika,velika, velliikkaaaaaaaaaa!!!

----------


## tina29

*lottos* baš mi je žao, :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

drage moje suborke

želim podijeliti s vama najljepše vijesti
rodila sam sina točno na termin 13.2. carskim rezom
3330g. i 49cm,  :Heart: 
beba je odlično, a ja dolazim k sebi

svojim rođenjem nam je uljepšao život i razveselio cijelu našu obitelj.

jako smo sretni, polako hvatamo ritam, papamo i puno spavamo, 
svakim danom nam ide sve bolje i bolje  :Smile: 

sretno svima i da bude što više ovakvih objava  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*Palcicazg* čestitke od srca! sad se lijepo mazite i pazite. :Heart:

----------


## LOTTOS

Palcicazg cestitam na vasem princu,

----------


## bmaric

Lottos, žao mi je!!!

Palcicazg, čestitam na mrvici!!!

----------


## Moe

> Lottos, žao mi je!!!
> 
> Palcicazg, čestitam na mrvici!!!


*x*

----------


## NinaDrv

> svaki put je sve gore i gore, prvi put si nekak mislis nema sanse da uspije od prve, al se nadas, drugi put je nada veca, treci put jos veca, cetvrti put jos veca a i strah postaje veci, o nestrpljenju da ne pricam, 
>  Ah ..........


Potpisujem!

----------


## Mary123

> svaki put je sve gore i gore, prvi put si nekak mislis nema sanse da uspije od prve, al se nadas, drugi put je nada veca, treci put jos veca, cetvrti put jos veca a i strah postaje veci, o nestrpljenju da ne pricam, 
>  Ah ..........


Koda slušam sebe....Žao mi je draga. :Sad:  :Love: ...ja sam dosta mlađa od tebe pa si uvijek kažem da nemam vremena da čekam....idemo odma dalje....
Ja dobila novi termin za konzultacije...5.03.2013....Sretno draga

----------


## Inesz

:Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

lottos baš mi je žao
Palcicazg čestitam na prinovi!

----------


## Nellie

*Palcicazg* cestitke i od mene! 
*Lotos* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Stena*, ak ti nije bed odgovoriti, zakaj su ti rekli da se ne nadaš previše u ovom postupku? Meni je jedino biologica u prvom postupku rekla da su embriji tak tak, dok mi od dr nitko nije niš komentirao, ni za prvi ni za drugi postupak, pa me baš zanima kaj su ti rekli?

----------


## 123beba

Cure, baš vas je teško pohvatati nakon par dana... 

Lottos, tako mi je žao... na tebe sam puno mislila ovih zadnjih dana i stvarno nadala da će te razveseliti beta nakon testića... drži se, skupi snage pa da idući bude dobitan! 

Palcicazg, čestitam na malom frajeru! lijepo je čuti ovako krasne završetke, tj. početke! Uživajte!

Svim curama koje čekaju svoje postupke, bete ili što god već treba, puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude baš onako kako si priželjkujete!

Svim tužnicama, veliki zagrljaj...

----------


## Sonja29

palčice čestitam i dobrodošlica sinčiću!
lottos što reći??? Drži se draga, odmori a onda hrabro opet dalje!

----------


## sirena28

Evo da vam javim da smo danas vidjeli mali šrčeko kako titra  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Tužnicama šaljem veliki  :Love:  , nema predaje!!!

Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!

kissi!!!!

----------


## kitty

Lottos  :Love: 
Palcicazg, čestitam na malom dečkiću!
sirena28  :Klap:  za  :Heart: !

čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine, tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## libicaa

Tužnice  :Love:  grlim vas, ne znam što reći, osim idemo dalje s glavom visoko gore

palčice čestitam ..  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Palcice cestitam, sineku zelim dobrodoslicu, mazite se i uzivajte  :Smile: 

Sirena cestitam na malom treperavom srcu  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Palcicazg cestitam ba malom deckicu,dobro nam dosao i neka ga prati sreca
sirena28 cestitam na srceku i skolsku trudnocu zelim

----------


## Mury

*Palcicazg*, iskrene čestitike na rođenju malenoga princa  :Very Happy: !!!!
*Sirena28*, čestitke na srčeku, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!
*Lottos*, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ...drži se  :Love: 
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba, poslužite se!!!

----------


## frka

čestitke, Palčicezg! sad uživajte  :Heart: 

kitty, malac je bonbončić  :Zaljubljen: 

tužnicama  :Love: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## kismet

lottos  :Love: , nisi "stara", ako tako osjećaš - uzmi pauzu, želim ti od srca da idući bude bingo...odmori malo taj jajnik, imamo sličan potpis...
sirena, čestitam za  :Heart: 
tina, sad čekamo tvoj tik-tak :Smile: 
palčice, čestitam !
Kitty, imaš prekrasan avatar!

Svima ostalima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što si želite!

----------


## Sandra1971

> lottos , nisi "stara", ako tako osjećaš - uzmi pauzu, želim ti od srca da idući bude bingo...odmori malo taj jajnik, imamo sličan potpis...
> sirena, čestitam za 
> tina, sad čekamo tvoj tik-tak
> palčice, čestitam !
> Kitty, imaš prekrasan avatar!
> 
> Svima ostalima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što si želite!


X

----------


## kleopatra

> drage moje suborke
> 
> želim podijeliti s vama najljepše vijesti
> rodila sam sina točno na termin 13.2. carskim rezom
> 3330g. i 49cm, 
> beba je odlično, a ja dolazim k sebi
> 
> svojim rođenjem nam je uljepšao život i razveselio cijelu našu obitelj.
> 
> ...


Čestitam draga moja!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Lotos stvarno mi je žao !

Palcece čestitam !

----------


## snupi

Palcece čestitam , uvijek volim pročitati tak lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Stena

Pa da na transferu mi je biologica rekla da su embriji lošiji.
*Palcicazg* cestitke i od mene! 
*Lotos* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Stena*, ak ti nije bed odgovoriti, zakaj su ti rekli da se ne nadaš previše u ovom postupku? Meni je jedino biologica u prvom postupku rekla da su embriji tak tak, dok mi od dr nitko nije niš komentirao, ni za prvi ni za drugi postupak, pa me baš zanima kaj su ti rekli?[/QUOTE]

*Palcicazg* Čestitam draga...sve bih dala da sam na tvome mjestu,ali isto tako se veselim tvojoj sreći. Mazite se,pazite,papajte,rastite...

----------


## bubekica

*magi7* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za proljetni prirodnjak!
*bab* velika pusa!
*tina_julija, piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mary* i ovdje malo zagrljaja....
*hope31* bitno da su pluca ok, nadam se da ces uskoro otkriti uzrok.
*bmaric* saljem puno ~~~~~~~ da je test bio prerano!
*bubimitika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*jejja*  :fige:  za najbolji moguci ishod sutra!
*LOTTOS*  :Love: 
*palcica, kitty* cestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Palčica čestitam  :Smile: 

Lotos znam kako ti je. Sad malo odmori, bit će lakše krenuti dalje.

Stena kako si? Vidim da i ti kao i ja  za petak  :Cekam:  :scared:

----------


## Stena

*Lotta81* Ne pitaj draga,ne pitaj...umirem od ovog čekanja,a imam takve menstrualne bolove da je to strasno...uzas. U prvom postupku u kojem sam ostala trudna nisam imala nikakve simptome,bas ništa,malo probadanja u jajnicima i to je to. Tak da..evo,ipak mislim da...ma neznam kaj da više mislim.
Kako kod tebe?  :Taps:

----------


## Stena

A gdje nam je Inana? Nije danas morala vadit ß???

----------


## bmaric

bubekica, hvala! m još nije stigla, pa je još sve moguće.

betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
trudnice  :Very Happy: 
tužnice  :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

Stena evo me. A niš čekam ishod i istodobno umirem od  straha da opet do bete neću doći.
Malo me bockaju jajnici, ali to pripisujem kao posljedica stimulacije. Tko zna neke cure su imale takve bolove pa je na kraju sve bilo ok. Nikad se ne zna.
U petak je dan d stoga nema nam druge nego stisnuti zube i čekati.

----------


## kameleon

svim tužnicama big hug, doći će vrijeme kada ćete skakati od sreće, uvjerena sam,
baš kao i palčica kojoj čestitam na prinovi!!!! ili sirena koja je čula hrabro  :Heart:  -čestitam!!
najviše mi nade i hrabrosti daju sve trudnice i mame na ovom forumu...tako se uvjerim da se čuda ipak događaju,
pa da će se i nama koji to željno očekujemo jednom dogoditi!!
lottos hrabro u nove pobjede!!!  :Love: 
čekalice milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!!!!!
ja se pikam i čekam, 24. prva folikulometrija...baš me zanima koliko js će biti ovaj put!!
pozdravi svima!!!!
p.s. vatra šta ima novog?? jeste uspjeli s inseminacijom danas??  :fige:

----------


## kismet

kameleon, nek ti ovaj put bude zadnj i dobitni, nagrada za upornost, od srca želim  :Heart:

----------


## drama_queen

Palčica čestitam  :mama: 

Lotos znam kako ti je, sad odmor pa bit će lakše krenuti dalje.

čekalice drž'te se i mazite buše   :Smile: 

sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posluzite se za što god vam triba  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Curke, ne mogu sve poliviti

Lottos grlim

Palcica, cestitam na sineku

Svima~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

Bome svašta se izdogađalo ovdje... šaljem vam svima zagrljaje, vibrice i trudničku prašinu, neka vas što prije obraduju dobri embriji, uspješni transferi, velike bete, kucajuća srčeka. Ma sve naj naj vam svima želim! 
Držte se! I hrabro naprijed!
 :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !

Za sve malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## žužy

Evo kavice za sve!  :Coffee: 
 :fige:  :fige:  *jeji* za lijepe vijesti danas
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba!

----------


## tina_julija

Dvije mrvice vracene, nazalost nista za smrznuti...

----------


## paty

stena pusti to šta pričaju.meni su rekli kad sam imala sekundarni da neće biti tansvera.a sad gllim bebicu od 7 mj.

----------


## Stena

:gaah:  :gaah:  ujutro prvi tragovi krvi.....pukla sam ko kokica,tako mi je bilo i zadnji put...imam grceve ali ne stalno...počistila sam cijelu kucu,skuhala ručak,peglala,prala.. Pa kad cu ja više imat sreće?  :starac: 

*tina_julija* Sretno.....da imaš ljepši scenarij nego ja.

----------


## tikki

Punkcija prošla... Samo 3 JS  :Sad:  . Sutra ćemo vidjet jesu li se oplodile.

Ne mogu sve polovit, ali svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba

----------


## libicaa

nadam se da će sve sve tri oploditi (od koliko folikula?)....  :fige:   koji protokol si imala?

----------


## vatra86

Tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Tikki- za tulum! Ne bedirati se, jedna je sigurno tvoj buduci smotuljak.. Hug
Nisam se javila ovdje jucer, jer sam cesce na "prije zaceca" ..a sta rec jad,bijeda i zalost...apst nije mogla biti duza od 2 i po dana, nama je to premalo, nasli 4 spermija na broj i s tim napravili aih...ne pitajte nista.. Da nije zalosno, bilo bi smijesno... Slijedeci ciklus ce biti bolje!!
~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!! Puse

----------


## tikki

> nadam se da će sve sve tri oploditi (od koliko folikula?)....   koji protokol si imala?


Od 7 folikula... Dosta lose (do sad sam imala uvijek max 1-2 prazna na 7-8 folikula). Na puregonima sam bila.

----------


## tina29

*tikki*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve tri oplode i da ti ovaj postupak bude uspješan i zadnji!

----------


## tina29

*Tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

> *Tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala !!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sirena28

Curke svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.... Za velike bete, za uspješne punkcije, za kvalitetne transfere.... Ma za sve što trebate  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*tikki*  :fige:  nek se js dobro podruže s momcima i da sutra čuješ lijepe vijesti!
*tina_julija*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice i veliku betu!
*stena*  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

> *tikki*  nek se js dobro podruže s momcima i da sutra čuješ lijepe vijesti!
> *tina_julija*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice i veliku betu!
> *stena*


potpis

ajme varta, pa zasto onda aih?  :Sad: 
bas koma

----------


## vatra86

Ginger to ne zna,vjerojatno ni sam doktor... Idem ga sutra pitati..a u ri imaju protokol da pocinju s aih a prosli sgram je bio 3.9 mil pa je mislio da ce bit i sad ali corak...ma ne bediram se, bit ce vec...

----------


## Tasha1981

[QUOTE=libicaa;2343416]jutro  :Smile:  ja ko muhe bez glave od ovih AB pilula... bljak.... odbrojavam još 14 do pikanja  :Smile: 

cure, moje isprike što upadam kao muha bez glave ali molim Vas za odgovor kako i iz kojeg razloga su Vam prepisali ab pilule...

----------


## kleopatra

ultrazvuk je prošao ok.....dr.B je rekao da je to 2tt..kao od dana transfera se broji(?) ...rekao je da se beta lijepo dupla i da dođem za tjedan dana...sad je ful rano valjda da se neš vidi...al ja sam malo nestrpljiva da bar neš vidim  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

evo da vam se i tu javim, β pala, jos u petak jednom vadimo i onda se nadam u nove pobjede...
 :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima, u cekanjima bete i ostalog, za sve tulume u labu...

----------


## Argente

Joj vatra, ne želim te demoralizirati ali ovaj AIH je bio epic fail, pa koliko se sjećam tebi ni HSG nije bio 100% čist? Jasno mi je da su išli na utješnu varijantu "neka se čudo desi" ali mislim da bi bilo poštenije da su išli na prekid postupka i odmah dogovor za ICSI drugi mjesec.  :fige:  da sutra razradite savršeni ratni plan!

jejja, žao mi je za biokemijsku ali eto, bolje da je ima nego da je nema  :Love:  drugi put!
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nafiksaš 12 JS!

tina_julija, tikki, kleopatra i ostale cure - evo par tisuća AltGr+1 pa si naberite po potrebi!

----------


## kameleon

argente, hvala!!! od sutra se častim duplom dozom gonala!  :Laughing:  u nedjelju prvi uzv,baš sam nestrpljiva!!!
jejja  :Love: 
vatra, da sutra padne dogovor za ivf!!
kleopatra ~~~~~~~~~za dalje, bit će  :Heart: !!!
tina julija navijam za pozamašnu betu!!!
svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!! pozdravi!!

----------


## Lotta81

Stena  :Love:

----------


## piki

[QUOTE=Tasha1981;2347887]


> jutro  ja ko muhe bez glave od ovih AB pilula... bljak.... odbrojavam još 14 do pikanja 
> 
> cure, moje isprike što upadam kao muha bez glave ali molim Vas za odgovor kako i iz kojeg razloga su Vam prepisali ab pilule...


Pozdrav Tasha, većina cura ovdje dobije kontracepciju ciklus prije stimuliranog postupka rada smirivanja rada jajnika.

----------


## snupi

piki to  je dugi protokol- bar sam ja imala takav sličan dok sam bila u mbu i ovisi o stanju tvojih hormona!

----------


## mostarka86

> *magi7* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za proljetni prirodnjak!
> *bab* velika pusa!
> *tina_julija, piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Mary* i ovdje malo zagrljaja....
> *hope31* bitno da su pluca ok, nadam se da ces uskoro otkriti uzrok.
> *bmaric* saljem puno ~~~~~~~ da je test bio prerano!
> *bubimitika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *jejja*  za najbolji moguci ishod sutra!
> *LOTTOS* 
> *palcica, kitty* cestitam od srca!!!!!


ogromni x na ovo

----------


## 123beba

Jutro moje dame... Već nekih 2 sata razmišljam o posluživanju kave i sličnih toplih napitaka pa evo, poslužite se! 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba!!!

----------


## mare41

beba, hvala na kavi
i ja potpisujem bubek

----------


## bmaric

evo cure da i ovdje javim, jutros ponavljala test (17. dni) i opet negativan. u petak vadim betu da mogu priložiti uz novi zahtjev i idemo dalje.

----------


## Loly

> evo cure da i ovdje javim, jutros ponavljala test (17. dni) i opet negativan. u petak vadim betu da mogu priložiti uz novi zahtjev i idemo dalje.


Draga žao mi je, nadam se da će biti više sriće drugi put  :Love:

----------


## piki

Beba hvala na kavi! Jel ti to više ne spavaš? Ako si od 4 budna ....
Uživaj u trudnoći :Smile: 
Bmaric žao mi je. Nadam se da će sljedeći put biti uspješan.

----------


## libicaa

jutro curice  :Smile: 
ja na odbrojavanju ... još 8 dana do pikanja.... 

*Tasha* ja sam dobila AB pilule zbog ciste na jajniku 

*jejja* žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bmaric zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (8)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 
kleopatra, SD, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID 24.02.
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF 22.02.
MAMI 2, Petrova, 1. IVF
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 22.02.
clematis,  VV, 1. IVF 25.02.
NinaDrv, VV, 1.IVF 25.02.
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.02.
marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) 25.02.
ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF 25.02.
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 25.02.
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.02.
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF) 26.02.
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
mala i/ili mali, Petrova, 1. IVF 01.03.
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 02.03.
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 04.03.
vatra86, Ri, 1. AIH

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); tajcigb, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
theorema, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF;  wanna be mommy, Petrova, 1.IVF


AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; leny, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH

ON-GO  
2/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH) 
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, hrki, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

evo konacno liste!
*svim tuznicama* saljem veliki zagrljaj!
*kleopatra* ~~~~~~~~~ stavila sam te vec medju trudnice  :Smile: 
*bmaric* ne gubim nadu pa si i dalje u betocekalicama...
molim sve ako imae info o curama koje su "zapele" u nekoj fazi, javite.
trudim se poloviti koliko mogu, ali malo gubim konce...

----------


## marincezg

hvala na listi  :Smile: 
a svima ostalim zelim  puno srece....

----------


## bmaric

> evo konacno liste!
> *svim tuznicama* saljem veliki zagrljaj!
> *kleopatra* ~~~~~~~~~ stavila sam te vec medju trudnice 
> *bmaric* ne gubim nadu pa si i dalje u betocekalicama...
> molim sve ako imae info o curama koje su "zapele" u nekoj fazi, javite.
> trudim se poloviti koliko mogu, ali malo gubim konce...



bubekica, ja sam nadu već izgubila za ovaj put, ali tebi hvala  :Kiss: . javim se ja u petak popodne sa betom.

----------


## Loly

Bubekica za listu  :Naklon:

----------


## clematis

samo da javim da danasnja beta je jedna velika 0  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*clematis*  :Love:  kud si pozurila toliko?

----------


## dino84

Jučer bio transfer 2 blastice, kaže biologica da je jedna odlična i druga malo manje dobra. Čekamo betu 12.03. i nadamo se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

dino84 kak je beta 12.03. misliš 02.03?

----------


## dino84

> dino84 kak je beta 12.03. misliš 02.03?


barbi26, ja sam ti u Rijeci, a tamo se dosta kasno vadi beta, tako da ipak je 12.03.  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

bubi mene prebaci na cekalice transfera. 
svim cekalicama, trudilicama, pazilicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za ishode koje prizeljkuju  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ups, promaklo mi.... sry.

----------


## žužy

*bubek*,lijepo se vidjeti uskoro u postupku :Very Happy: ,tnx kaj vodiš lijepu brigu o nama. :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Hvala draga...neznam više kaj da mislim nisam prokrvarila do kraja,imala sam samo neke sitne kapljice na gačicama i znam da nije implatacijsko,a probada me u maternici neka oštra bol...i vec si mislim ma neka mi dođu stvari a ne da moram za svaki pec u wc virit u gačice kaj se događa,jel krv.I da boli me stomak od ovih decortina i napuhnuta sam ko da sam vola pojela.
Danas sam radila test (9dc) i bio je negativan.Tako da eto,toliko od mene,u petak idem vadit betu bez veze.
Mogu na prirodnjak odmah drugi mjesec ili svejedno moram čekati 4 mj.?



> Stena

----------


## bubekica

*stena* koliko su stari embriji koji su ti vraceni? danas je 9dp transfera? ~~~~~~ da je prerano za test....
*žužy*  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

> evo konacno liste!
> *svim tuznicama* saljem veliki zagrljaj!
> *kleopatra* ~~~~~~~~~ stavila sam te vec medju trudnice 
> *bmaric* ne gubim nadu pa si i dalje u betocekalicama...
> molim sve ako imae info o curama koje su "zapele" u nekoj fazi, javite.
> trudim se poloviti koliko mogu, ali malo gubim konce...


Bubekica baš lijepo !! hvala što misliš...kako lijep osječaj  :Smile:   svima želim sreću i ~~~~~~~~ za sve !!!

----------


## Stena

*bubekica* pa citala sam da su cure radile test 9 dp i pokazao pozitivno. 
Vraceni 3.dan
*dino84* Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> *bubekica* pa citala sam da su cure radile test 9 dp i pokazao pozitivno. 
> Vraceni 3.dan
> *dino84* Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Meni nestrpljivoj je prvi poz. test bio 6dnt trodnevnih,znači 9dno.Kasnije se samo debljala druga crtica.Još ih čuvam doma...Kaj da vam velim,pročitala sam negdi da bi se moglo vidjeti 6.dnt(al posle sam skužila da se mislilo na blastice :Rolling Eyes: ) i probala sam.Vjerojatno je bila rana implantacija.

----------


## clematis

> *clematis*  kud si pozurila toliko?


ma nije mi se dalo cekat do ponedjeljka, ako vec nisam trudna onda mi je bolje da prestanem sa utricima i cekam da procurim.

----------


## kismet

> *bubekica* pa citala sam da su cure radile test 9 dp i pokazao pozitivno. 
> Vraceni 3.dan
> *dino84* Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~


za 3d ti je najsigurnije od 11 dnt nadalje (možda bude i kasna implantacija) - tako sam i ja napravila, bila je blijeda crta, a beta 191.
Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*stena* 9dpt se odnosi na 5-dnevni embrij... za tebe jos definitivno ima sanse... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*clematis* javi doku prije nego prestanes s terapijom. mislim da nije pametno tako nesto raditi na svoju ruku.

----------


## Lotta81

Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Stena drž se. I meni je danas na pamet pao test, ali rekla sam sama sebi da čekam petak i betu pa što bude.
Inače danas cijeli dan imam osjećaj kao da ću procuriti svaki čas ( a kod mene to obićno i završi tako da betu ni ne dočekam).
I meni je dosta šopanja svim onim tabletama.
Ali što bude bit će.  
Kad se najranije može ići po smrzlića nakon neuspjelog postupka?

----------


## vatra86

a vec kad sam svugdje pisala, pisat cu i tu..nista on naseg aih-a, moj folikul se jos drzi, aih bila prekjucer sa 4 spermija na broj... skroz sve profulali, nisam u bedu...danas bila kod dr. dogovorili se da idemo na prirodni ivf/icsi ovisi o nasim plivacima vec slijedeci ciklus... bit ce to dobro..  eto samo toliko....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betocekalice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cure pikalice, koje trebaju na punkcije i transfere
samo buditi uporne!!!! doci ce nase vrijeme...
puseeee svima!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo, ima li koga za kavicu ?

----------


## snupi

mami meni  moze nes!

----------


## Stena

> Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Stena drž se. I meni je danas na pamet pao test, ali rekla sam sama sebi da čekam petak i betu pa što bude.
> Inače danas cijeli dan imam osjećaj kao da ću procuriti svaki čas ( a kod mene to obićno i završi tako da betu ni ne dočekam).
> I meni je dosta šopanja svim onim tabletama.
> Ali što bude bit će.  
> Kad se najranije može ići po smrzlića nakon neuspjelog postupka?


Draga ne bediraj se,vjerojatno se mrvice namještaju,iskreno ti želim da uspije ovaj put.
Mi smo vec pričali o tome da ovaj put idemo na prirodnjak,samo neznam kada najranije možemo ići poslije stimuliranog,mada po meni ne bi trebalo čekat pošto tu nema ljekova suprezije.

Za smrzlića isto mislim da može odmah 2. mj. ali vjerojatno ima cura koje znaju više.

"Što bude bit će!"

----------


## Stena

*vatra86* cudi me da ste išli na inseminaciju s obzirom na MM dijagnozu.I moj ima tu dijagnozu i Prof Šimunić rekao da nema smisla za inseminaciju? sretno na ivf/icsi...

*MAMI2* evo mene za kavu  :Coffee:

----------


## Lotta81

Evo i mene za kavu  :Smile: 

Stena hvala na lijepim željama.

Ma ne bediram se više. I same znamo kako je ( jedan dan bolje, drugi dan tisuću misli i tako).

Vatra pročitala sam tvoju priču, i znam kako je to kad sve se poremeti. Ali i to je škola za ubuduće.

Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba.

----------


## snupi

ovako sutra idem na vv po nalaze , androstendion- nema reagnsa do 10.03. ako bude tko trebao vaditi- tako da znate. Idem na rebro vaditi folate i b12 njih možete izvaditi jedino na rebru!

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke, evo me nakon par dana, cekam M da dode i nikako, nakon koliko ste vi dobile kad ste prestale sa utricima, ja prestala u ponedjeljak i jos nista, obicno sam dobila za dva dana, cekam da stigne pa idemo u nove pobjede, nema predaje ni odmora, samo upornost, ( hm i moja tvrdoglavost) 
Zelim svima sve naaaaajjjjjjjj , i neka vam se ispune zelje

----------


## jejja

Lottos cula sam da cure znaju naliti se cajem od marulje pa ubrzaju malo dolazak te vjestice pa ako hoces eto mozes probati...

----------


## LOTTOS

Jejja hvala, evo sad isla pi pi i stigla vjestica , zovem doktora da cujem sta cemo dalje

----------


## NinaDrv

Moja beta 1,20  :Sad: 

2 mjeseca odmora i idemo opet  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Moja beta 1,20 
> 
> 2 mjeseca odmora i idemo opet


 :Love:  mrzim to glupo mjerilo od 1,2...
Bravo za stav,nema predaje!

----------


## hope31

Nina zao mi je,malo odmori pa u dobitni postupak<3

----------


## tina29

*nina* samo hrabro dalje!  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*nina*  :Love:  kako to da si ranije vadila betu? jesi javila dr.?

----------


## tina_julija

> Moja beta 1,20 
> 
> 2 mjeseca odmora i idemo opet


Nema predaje!!!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

:Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Rekao mi je moj ginekolog da mogu vaditi vec 14 dana nakon punkcije. Znala sam vec i prije da nema nicega  :Sad: . Zvala sam doktoricu, ali se nije javila pa sam joj posla poruku. Probat cu ju zvati jos sutra  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nema predaje!!!


N e m a  :Very Happy:   !!!

----------


## snupi

*ninaDrv* tebi je sve na broj 20! Vjerujem da bolje drugi put, drži se!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure, prekrasne ste <3

----------


## Sonja29

Nina žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## linalena

NinaDrv puno puno  :Love:  :Love: 

a komadi za dobro jutro  :Coffee:  i kis-liz od mojih peseka
i za snijeg OPET  :Predaja: , fakat mi ga je dost, DOST
al da se samo ne žalim, danas ne radiim  :peace:  a navečer sa mm u kazalište

----------


## DiDi446

Dobro jutro  :Bye:  
Pratim redovito ovaj forum,i napokon sam se odlučila pridružit.
Iza mene je jedan spontani (prirodna trudnoća) i prvi AIH..uz vas, iako nisam bila tu dočekala sam prvu betu koja je nažalost 0 ..no idemo dalje!

Želim vam svima puno upornosti,snage,ljubavi i velikeee bete  :Love:

----------


## libicaa

jutro curke .... evo kavica, nesica, capuccino, čajek, kakao .... 

Nina žao mi je zbog bete...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Didi dobro nam došla  :Smile:  ... u kojoj si bolnici, kakva vam je dg?

Ja još 6 dana do pikanja...  :Raspa:

----------


## Stena

Ah danas vadila betu,nalazi poslije 15. U noci kad sam išla pipi neka smeđkasta krv...i sada me boli i imam osjećaj da će :Evil or Very Mad:  svaki cas doći.Ne nadam se,previše je ovo malo za nas,da bi stvar bila bolja u lab došla kolegica i kaže, jaj i ja došla vadit krv..znaš trudna sam,a šta vi čekate? Hm..ovo mi je bilo kao  :ulje: .... Kod nas ne dao Bog da tko zna da idemo na umjetnu,mada svi nešto sumnjaju i gledaju nas ko da smo gubavci...
*Nina*  :Sad: 
*Didi*  :Bye: 
*Libicaa* za pikice i puno j.s.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nina zao mi je  :Sad: 

Linalena hvala na kavici, moji peseki salju tvojim pesekima kis liz  :Smile: 

Didi dobro nam dosla ...

----------


## Inesz

Stena ~~~~ za betu

strašno je čitati o tome da morate kriti da ste u mpo postupku. kakva je to okolina? uh...

----------


## bubekica

*didi* dobrodosla!
*stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!

----------


## DiDi446

Hvalaa  :Smile: 

Liječimo se na sv.Duhu,ja imam pcos sa svim mogućim simptomima koji liječim zadnjih 11 godina,dok mm ima oligoteratozoospermiu!

Svi su me obeshrabrivali da neću moć tako lako prirodnim putem ostat trudna,i eto pred samu pripremu za prvu inseminaciju uz turu duphastona i malo akcije desilo se čudo za koje smo saznali kada je bilo prekasno  :Sad:  ...i to sasvim slučajno,na kontrolnim brisevima! Naime nije bilo otkucaja, plod je imo malformacije,poslana sam na hitnu kiretažu. Šok za šokom!! Trazeni su citogenetski nalazi no već je bilo previše inficirano da se ništa nije moglo doznati.
Nakon oporavka evo početkom 2 mjeseca napravljena je prva inseminacija,nazalost beta vadena jucer nakon 14 dana...cista 0  :Sad:  
...cure zanima me nesto da li vama koje idete na aih prije inseminacije naprave kontrolni uzv?

----------


## DiDi446

Hvala vam svima na divnoj dobrodosliciii   :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

*Stena*, nemoj se živcirati oko mišljenja drugih. I bolje da ne znaju. Kod nas zna velika većina, pa me izludi kad mi netko kaže "znaš, baš smo neki dan pričali s prijateljima o vama i o tome da idete na potpomognutu...". Kosa mi se na glavi digne, jer ipak je to naša intima i s tim što međusobno "raspravljaju" o tome ulaze nam u naš krevet... Nekad poželim da nitko ne zna...
Držim fige za betu!!!!

Moja beta danas iza 14 h, mada nakon dva negativna testa nemam niti trunke nade. Ovo sam više išla napraviti reda radi i da mogu slati hzzo-u sa novim zahtjevom.

----------


## Stena

Hvala cure,puno mi znači što imam vas..da se imam barem kome pojadati...
Pa da baš smo u takvoj okolini gdje svi samo čekaju gdje će po nekome sr... 
*bmaric*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za veliku betu

----------


## žužy

*stena,bmaric*,možda ipak nije kasno..šaljem vam malo pozitive~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~! :Love:  :Love: 
*bubek*,evo još malo i za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tina29

hej curke!
da vam se i tu pohvalim,danas bila na uzv i imamo jedno malo  :Heart:  koje kuca sto na sat! tak sam sretna da vam ne mogu opisati.
šaljem svima kome treba puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i puno puno pusa!

----------


## libicaa

Tina  :Very Happy:  bravo za srculence, neka kuca ispod tvog srca još dugooo

Curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete, ovo s neg. testom nije baš neko mjerilo... nedavno cura nakon poz. bete radila test koji je bio negativan, pa se uplašila naravno i ponovno vadila betu koja je bil apreko 500 tako da.... s kojim testićem si radila?

----------


## Stena

Pretpostavljam da je pitanje bilo upućeno meni,radila sam clearblue mini (nekih 15 kn). 

*tina29*  :Klap:

----------


## bmaric

libicaa, ako mene pitaš, prvi put sa test trakicom čisto iz radoznalosti, a drugi put (17. dni) sa Primastick.

----------


## MAMI 2

O pa danas čekamo puno beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^  ~~~

----------


## DiDi446

Cure hvala vam na dobrosošlici...divne steee!!!

Inace liječimo se na sv.Duhu,ja imam pcos sa svim mogucim simptomima koji postoje( lijecim se 11 godina),dok mm ima diagnozu oligoteratozoospermie.

Zbog moje dijagnoze,nisu vjerovali da cu moc prirodnim putem zanjet no eto uz malu pomoc duphastona i malo akcije...ostala sam trudna,nazalost prekasno smo saznali i sasvim slucajno(na kontrolnim brisevima pred prvu inseminaciju) ,srce nije kucalo,genske malformacije ploda,hitna kiretaža...šok na šok!  Bez ijednog znaka trudnoce!
Pocetkom 2 mjeseca usli smo u postupak inseminacije,jucer vadena beta nazlost pokazuje veliku 0 ..  :Sad:  
1.3 idem na daljnje konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti sto i kako.....
Imam jedno pitanje... da li vama koje idete na aih ili ste bile rade uzv pred inseminaciju? Ili mozda niti nema potrebe za tim  :Confused: 


Tina divnoooo...  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## sirena28

> hej curke!
> da vam se i tu pohvalim,danas bila na uzv i imamo jedno malo  koje kuca sto na sat! tak sam sretna da vam ne mogu opisati.
> šaljem svima kome treba puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i puno puno pusa!


Bravooo za malo srčeko!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Smile: 

Svim curkama za se što trebate ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## libicaa

Ta forumašica (Kleopatra) je radila sa primastickom nakon bete od 180 i pokazao je neg. i kad je opet vadila betu bila je oko 500. Tako da... pričekajte još malo cure, ili kupujte malo bolje testiće ... e s kojim urinom ste testirale?

----------


## vatra86

Prvo da ~~~~~~~~~~ za cure koje vade betu
Didi dobro dosla, meni su radili kontrolni uzv prije aih...

----------


## tikki

Ja se prijavljujem u betočekalice 8.3. Danas je bio transfer jedne mrvice 3. dan

----------


## žužy

*didi*,žao mi je zbog toga što si prošla :Love: .
Ultrazvuk prije inseminacije se radi,a rekla bi pod obavezno,da bi se vidlo jel folikul još tu.Ili je kojim slučajem ovulacija već bila.Meni su tako vidli da folikula nema,O je bila dan ranije,ali su ipak napravili aih.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki zelim ti najljepsu mogucu betu za 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

evo, moja beta 0.
nema se vremena za tugovanje, idemo dalje!

----------


## jejja

evo malo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve betocekalice i transferice i aih-ove i sve sve sve sta trebate...
ja sam danas konacno docekala kontrolu i cula one rijeci koje nisam htjela.. missed ab.. no sto je tu je.. idemo dalje s novim nadama, istom zeljom pa sto nam put nanese...

----------


## DiDi446

*Žužy* Meni je to i logicno,ali nisu radili nikakav ultrazvuk..prva folikulimetrija je pokazala nekoliko folikula i vodeci je bio 12mm(9 dan) ali endo je bio strasno tanak da nisu ni mjerili..12 dan "opa" folikul 20,a endo nitko nije ni spominjo,dobila sam pikicu  i za dva dana aih! Pa me cudilo da nitko nije prekontroliro sto se desilo! 
Svim curama punoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* mila, grlim  :Love: 
*tina29*  :Heart: 
*bmaric* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*stena*ima li vijesti?


da javim i ovdje. prva beta vadjena 6-i dan poslije feta (vracene 5-dnevne rana blastocista i morula) - iznosila 6.59; danas 10-i dan poslije fet-a  iznosi 22.7. ponavljam u 
ponedjeljak kad je i prvo sluzbeno vadjenje, iako je skoro sigurno rijec o biokemijskoj. testovi su pozitivni bili vec i na betu 6.59 (wondfo s amazona).

----------


## LOTTOS

NinaDrv  :Love: 
Bmaric  :Love: 
DiDi446  :Love:  i dobro nam dosla
Curke moje nema predaje, glavu gore i idemo dalje
Tina29 bravo za  :Heart: 
Stena cekamo tvoju betu
Svima ostalima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto cekate
Ja idem u nedjelju na uzv pa cemo vidjeti sta cemo , nadam se da idemo odmah dalje

----------


## LOTTOS

Jejja uf tek sad vidjela grlim te jaaaaakoooooo

----------


## libicaa

curke žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  držite se, malo isplačite i idemo dalje....  :Love:

----------


## LOTTOS

Idemo dalje ja se nadam da cu moci odmah u prirodnjak

----------


## libicaa

> Moja beta danas iza 14 h, mada nakon dva negativna testa nemam niti trunke nade. Ovo sam više išla napraviti reda radi i da mogu slati hzzo-u sa novim zahtjevom.


ne kužim kakav zahtjev HZZO-u?

----------


## LOTTOS

U jebate ubija ovo cekanje....
Cekaj pregled, cekaj uzv, cekaj folikulometrije, cekaj punkciju, cekaj transfer, cekaj betu,  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## libicaa

da užas ... a kaj je najgore između svega može doći do nekog sr... uf

----------


## bmaric

*libicaa*, ja idem na oplodnju doniranim stanicama, pa pošto toga još nema kod nas, moram slati zahtjev u hzzo da mi odobre i s tim plate postupak van HR.

----------


## libicaa

aha, nisam znala, hvala na objašnjenju....  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Pa šta je ovo danas?! Prištekala sam se da vidim lijepe vjesti (užasno mi danas to treba) a kad ono  :Shock: 
Cure žao mi je! 
Bubi da ipak u ponedjeljak bude čudo! 
*svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Stena

Moja beta *7*,tješim se da je bila kasnija implatacija pošto sam u noći vidjela kap krvi na gaćicama,što vi mislite? U pon moram ponovit betu.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala draga LOTTOS  :Love: 
Svim tužnicama - ne predajte se, idemo dalje!
Čekalicama - sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

NinaDrv  :fige: 
Bmaric  :Love: 
DiDi446   :Grin: 
Tina29 bravo za  :Heart: 
Stena  :fige: 
ako sam koga preskočila evo puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što čekate i za što vam treba

----------


## Konfuzija

*Stena*, 11. dc? Ako 11. dnt, to je dosta niska beta.  :Sad: 
*Bubek* :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*bubi*  :Love:   :Kiss:  ali ipak za ponedjeljak  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

jejja, ninadrv  :Love: 
stena i bubek, da nova beta ipak iznenadi...

----------


## Stena

Pa da i ja mislim da je jako niska.  :Crying or Very sad:  (transfer 3.dan,5 i 6 stanični)
*bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*NinaDrv* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Bubek, vec sam ti sve rekla....
Moja je 10dpt bila 15
Sve je moguce....

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Stena

*Ginger* koji dan je bio transfer?

----------


## Ginger

5 dan
Ma ja sam poseban slucaj sto se tice tih pocetnih beta
Niska mi je bila i u prvoj trudnoci

----------


## Lotta81

Stena  :Love: 

A ja sam u šoku. Moja beta 11. dan nakon transfera je 230. 
A par dana prije sam misla da i ovaj put ništa.( U glavi sam već planirala kada ići po smrzlića)

Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Sve vas  :Love: , baš je danas koma dan.

----------


## Ginger

Lotta cestitam! Krasna beta!

Stena, inace tako male bete najcesce ne zavrse dobro, bar koliko sam ja upratila po forumu
Al kao i u svemu, uvijek postoje iznimke
Ja sam imala srece da sam bila ta
I evo malo ~~~~~~~~~ za jos takvih iznimki

----------


## kismet

> Stena 
> 
> A ja sam u šoku. Moja beta 11. dan nakon transfera je 230. 
> A par dana prije sam misla da i ovaj put ništa.( U glavi sam već planirala kada ići po smrzlića)
> 
> Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Čestitam od srca lotta, prekrasna vijest i pre-predivna beta!
Ići ćeš po smrzliće za bracu i/ili seku!

----------


## Ginger

I zagrljaj svim tuznicama

----------


## Lotta81

> Čestitam od srca lotta, prekrasna vijest i pre-predivna beta!
> Ići ćeš po smrzliće za bracu i/ili seku!


Hvala.

O da naravno , nadam se da će sada biti sve dobro, a onda kad dođe vrijeme po bracu ili seku.

----------


## Lotta81

Malo smo u još u šoku. Ovo je bio peti put i već smo toliko navikli na razčaranja da je ovo sada nevjerojatno. Ali korak po korak.
Ima još dosta puta za prijeći.
Inaće vraćene su dvije osmostanične treći dan.

Svim curama, nedajte se. Budite uporne.

----------


## Stena

Čestitam *Lotta81*...baš mi je drago zbog tebe.

Mi ćemo nažalost morati sve ispočetka,ne mogu se trenutno pomiriti s tim da je beta tako mala...mada sam svjesna svega.. :Crying or Very sad: ..ne mogu.....nemam ja toliko sreće da budem iznimka..

Cure sretno za sve što vam treba.

----------


## MAMI 2

Lotta čestitam ! 
Baš je lijepo vidjeti dobru vjest nakon ovoliko lošuh danas. čestitke od srca.

----------


## Lotta81

Hvala cure na čestitkama.

Stena draga znam kako se osjećaš. Znam da nije lako, ali drži se.
 Nama je ovo bio četvrti stimulirani, imali smo jedan sekundarni, a prirodnjake ni ne brojim jel stanica bi svaki put pobjegla.
 Znam kako je teško kretati ispočetka. 
Ali nikad se ne zna, možda beta poraste.
 Drži se  :Love:

----------


## Stena

Hvala na podršci....ali... :Predaja:  znam da ništa od toga.
Ti se drži......da budeš jakoo bušičasta... :Shy kiss:

----------


## sandy0606

Stena, bubi :'(  :Kiss: 
Lotta cestitke.
Ja sutra idem po svoje mrvice i bas se veselim. 
 :Kiss:  svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba

----------


## Zima77

Sretno i polako Uzivajte

----------


## Bubimitka81

Stena saljem zagrljaj...

Lotta cestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*stena*  :Love: 
*lotta* čestitam na krasnoj beti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje da bude sve školski.
tužnicama big hug  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Jutro cure,evo kavica  :Coffee: 
Nakon neslavnog prekinutog postupka na firulama ja se odlučila vratit u cito,bila na pregled i dr kaže da možemo u postupak u 3 mj da netreba čekat 5 he he  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Hvala svim curama na čestitkama. 

Svima u postupcima, čekanju bete i za sve što treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Zaista ste divne. Čitala sam ovaj forum duže vremena, ali priključila sam se tek prošle godine. Pružate stvarno lijepu podršku.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !

I moj test negativan, a krenuo sinoć spoting.

----------


## mostarka86

*Bubi* vibram do neba za najljepšu betu u ponedjeljak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 

*Stena*, kaniš li je ponavljati? :Love: 

*Lotta81*, čestitam od srca na divnoj beti, ibram da sve tako divno i ostane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: 

*Mami2*, žao mi je zbo testa    :Sad: 

*željkica*,  :Very Happy:  hop za novi postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

koga sam preskočila, a garant nekoga jesam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za šta god treba...

----------


## Stena

Hvala cure na  :Taps:  Tako smo jadni trenutno....jer svaki put je sve teže i teže prebroditi ove neuspjehe.... :Sad: 

Ostalim curama želim ljepši scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MAMI 2  :Sad:

----------


## Stena

*mostarka86* Ako do ponedeljka ne procurim ponovit ću ß,pa šta bude. Mada po noći sam opet imala kap smeđe krvi i to pomješano s ostacima gela na papiru,vješticu bi morala dobiti u pon.

----------


## Mary123

Curke šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba....ljubim vas i držite mi se

----------


## Stena

E cure drage....samo da javim..počela sam krvariti,to je to...ode i ono malo nade... :Crying or Very sad: 
U pon zovem da čujem šta ćemo dalje,ja bi sad probala u prirodnjak,koliko mjeseci trebam čekati za prirodni postupak?????

----------


## bubekica

*Lotta* od srca cestitam na predivnoj beti!
*stena*  :Love:  ne znam ti reci koliko ces cekati do prirodnjaka, mi smo do feta cekali da prodju 2 ciklusa izmedju - stimulirani je bio u 10/11, a fet u 2 mj. saljem ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*mostarka*  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!!
ja sutra prvi uzv...i jedva čekam da vidim šta se događa!!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 
postupak je dugi stimulirani i glava mi se raspada već tri dana, je li netko imao kakve nuspojave od gonala?

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav curke!
Već dugo čitam, ali ne javljam se. Bila sam na ivf. Beta mi 25.02. Danas napravila testić i jako jako blijeda crtica(clearblue compact).
Ima li nade??

----------


## mostarka86

lina2, koji dan transfera si uradila test, kojih embrija, koji dan?
naravno da ima nade, možda je implantacija bila kasnije ili si test ranije uradila...sve je moguće, ali nade treba biti, jer ovdje ima dosta cura, koje su imale malu betu, a sada se maze sa svojim mrvicama...nemoj se sekirati, obeshrabrivati, odmaraj i vibram da će ponovljena beta biti trocifrena  :Very Happy:

----------


## lina2

Bili su trodnevni, 16dpt. Zato me i frka jer jer mi se to čini dosta kasno i da bi se trebala bolje vidjeti.
Sutra ionako vadim betu pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## anddu

lina2 beta ti je jedini pravi pokazatelj. Bilo je tiliko cura s negativnim testovima a lijepim betama tako da~~~~~~ za betu sutra.

----------


## lina2

A nema mi druge nego sačekat betu, drugi test neću raditi sigurno.
Hvala vam cure!

----------


## bubekica

*lina2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## MAMI 2

Lina za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## snupi

*lina* za betu!(veliku)

----------


## željkica

Lina za veliku betu  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Lina naravno da ima nade pa imas pozitivan test, drzimo fige za sutra  :Smile:

----------


## lina2

Hvala vam cure!
Sutra se javim!  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

lina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
obavljen prvi uzv, i da...ima puno malih folikula i jedan se već izdvojio na 16 14, 7dc!?!?!?!?!?!?! ima netko kakvih iskustava s preuranjenim folikulom??? nadam se samo da neće taj jedan zeznuti cijeli postupak...
Dr kaže, dođite vi opet sutra, pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo...samo se nadam da neću morati svaki dan ići do 14dc, kad mi je inače ovulacija..
pozdravi svima i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Lotta81

Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.

----------


## Stena

pozz...evo mene opet i sada sam već polako jakooo  :Confused:  
Kao što sam jučer bila napisala da krvarim..počelo je s nekoliko kapljica i stalo,danas ništa....pa što je ovo???????

*Lina ~~~~~~~~
kamelon~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Lotta81

Stena ponovi sutra betu za svaki slučaj.

----------


## bubekica

> Stena ponovi sutra betu za svaki slučaj.


x

----------


## Stena

A neznam,ponovit ću tu betu pa šta bude  :Nope: 

bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## anddu

kameleon, zna se dogoditi da u stimuliranim postupcima ovulacija (odnosno u ovom slučaju aspiracija) budu ranije nego li ti je u prirodnim ciklusima, tako je meni u dva postupka punkcija bila 10dc, iako su mi ovulacije u prirodnim ciklusima bile oko 14dc.

stena ponovi betu, ali moguće je da ti i zbog progesterona nije krenula m

----------


## Stena

A vidiš o tome nisam razmišljala,sigurno je od progesterona a  još ga apliciram vaginalno u gelu...ma.....  :Undecided:

----------


## kameleon

Anddu hvala ti na odgovoru..
sutra ću valjda biti malo pametnija!!  :Smile: 
stena ~~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica za betu do neba ~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon, stena* hvala!
sutra puno suborki vadi betu, od srca svima zelim lijepe velike brojcice! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

kad dodjem doma i razbistrim glavu, objavljujem novu listu, nadam se s puno novih trudnica!

----------


## kleopatra

svima šaljem puno zagrljaja i puno poljubaca te žeilm da vas negativne bete i testovi ne obeshrabre ..premda čitam da ste sve opimistice sa velikim naglaskom na IDEMO DALJE!!!!- tako i treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima!!! a pozitivnim beticama jedno veeelikoo BRAVOOOO!!! čekalice -strpljivo i laganini bez napora , svima držim fige!!!!

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete sutra

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, eto nije me bilo par dana pa ne mogu baš sve poloviti, no svim curama sa lijepim vijestima moje čestitke, a svim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj... 

Vidim da još nitko nije poslužio kavu, čaj i slično, pa poslužite se.  :Smile: 

Svim curama koje danas vade betu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za barem troznamenkaste bete i kroz par dana kucajuca srceka!!!!SRETNO

----------


## Moe

> Svim curama koje danas vade betu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za barem troznamenkaste bete i kroz par dana kucajuca srceka!!!!SRETNO


nemam ništa za dodati!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Gdje ste cure s vijestima??

----------


## bubekica

ja prijavljujem biokemijsku  :Sad: 
iduci pokusaj je fet u travnju, sto ce biti jako jako brzo.
saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
dan je prekrasan, saljem jednu suncanu popodnevnu kavicu!

----------


## žužy

*bubek*,fala na sunčanoj kavici  :Kiss: !
Travanj je začas tu,super!

----------


## tina29

*bubek* moja draga hvala na kavici i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem za tvoj dobitni travanj! :Kiss:

----------


## lina2

Cure moja beta 18dpt 85,9.
Dr kaže da trebam ponoviti za 2 dana!!
Jeli netko imao sl.situaciju?

----------


## tetadoktor

bubi  :Kiss:  za stav

----------


## lina2

Bubi drž se!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> bubi  za stav


X

lina2, iskreno..... beta je niska za 18dnt (iako ne znam koji je dan nakon punkcije bio i transfer) no valja pričekati razvoj bete za 2 dana..... drži se do tada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubek* - respekt za stav!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Lina*  - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ - da na kraju sve bude superička!

----------


## snupi

Bubek herojino naša , travanj tu za začas!

----------


## hrki

bubi,  :Love:  brzo će travanj
lina2 držim palčeve da se beta dobro,dobro podupla

----------


## sanda1977

> ja prijavljujem biokemijsku 
> iduci pokusaj je fet u travnju, sto ce biti jako jako brzo.
> saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
> dan je prekrasan, saljem jednu suncanu popodnevnu kavicu!


žao mi je bubi  :Sad: 
svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
nisam baš u toku.....  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Bubek, grlim

Lina ~~~~~~~~ 
beta ti je dosta niska, al za dva dana ce biti sve jasnije, izdrzi do tad

----------


## piki

Moja beta: 13 dpt; 105.37; dr. rekla da je relativno niska.
Krvarenja nema tak da čekamo srijedu i ponovljene rezultate.
lina2 neka se lijepo dupla!

----------


## LOTTOS

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :fige:  da se ove bete poduplaju
Ja bila jucer na uzv i ovaj mjesec cemo u prirodni IVF nema cekanja idemo dalje, dok odmaramo od stimulacija probat cemo prirodno, na uzv smo vidjeli jedan folikul pa sad drzimo fige, sad se treba puno keksat , veli dok da od keksa rastu folikuli, he he he a i moramo nadoknadit

----------


## pirica

> Moja beta: 13 dpt; 105.37; dr. rekla da je relativno niska.
> Krvarenja nema tak da čekamo srijedu i ponovljene rezultate.
> lina2 neka se lijepo dupla!


ja mislim da je ovo cisto ok beta, embriji su bili koliko stanicni??

----------


## piki

Pirice nemam pojma jesu bile morule ili blastice. Kad je bio transfer bila je snježna mećava i jedva sam stigla do sale na vrijeme i biologica mi je na licu mjesta rekla samo da su dva embrija (5-ti dan). A ja od uzbuđenja dalje nisam ni pitala :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Piki i lina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
Tuznicama topli zagrljaj  :Love: 
Cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike duplajuce bete; *ruza82*  :fige:  do neba

----------


## mostarka86

*piki,* ja mislim da je beta ok, ali najvažnij eje da se pravilno dupla...čuvam fige i tebi i *lini* za duplanje. :Klap: 
*bub**i*, obožavam ovakve stavove (još da ih se i ja držim, ccc)...za proljeće :Very Happy: 
*lottos*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za novu nadu...

----------


## sivka

cure moje da i tu javim moja beta je 16dnt 494,2  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Piki ~~~~~~ do neba za srijedu!!!
Sivka  :Very Happy:  Cestitam!!!!!

----------


## sivka

Bubi, hvala! Žao mi je zbog tvoje bete,ali za stav skidam kapu..  :Very Happy: , Piki draga držim fige da se pravilno podupla.. :fige: , SVIM curama ( da ne izostavim nekog ) želim sreću ~~~~~~~ za sve što trebate... ja sam jako u šoku bojim se da je to san i da me ne probude....eto zvala dr.A i on je užasno zadovoljan s brojem pa sam i ja... ponavljam u srijedu i opet mu javim i onda budemo vidli kako dalje... :Kiss:

----------


## piki

Hvala na pozitivnim mislima cure!
Sivka prekrasna beta! Stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozana

Piki, nije vazno koliko je visoka beta, vazno je da se duplira pravilno... dzim palceve da bude veeelikaaaa!!!!
Sivka, cestitam!!!!

----------


## snupi

*Piki* za duplanje,s*ivka* bravo za lijepu betu!

----------


## lina2

Cure hvala, nadajmo se najboljem!!
Sivka, čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Sivka čestitam. Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kod mene je ovaj puta dobro krenulo, ali nažalost ne sluti na dobro. 
Danas krenula krv i bojim da sutra kada ponavljam betu neće biti dobro. Ali što je tu.
Sutra ću biti pametnija što dalje.

----------


## kameleon

sivka  :Very Happy:  vau koja beta! bravo!!!
piki~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica  :Love:  i neka fet bude dobitni!!!!!!!!
mi dan za danom,još sutra uzv pa ćemo vidjeti kad štoperica...onaj veliki nije puno narastao,a maleni su malo porasli, pa se ipak nadam da će biti sve ok!!
pozdravi svima i još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## tina29

*piki,lina*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje! 
*sivka* čestitam na divnoj beti,bravo! :Very Happy: 
svima ostalima još kolektivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## hope31

bubekica veliki hug i bravo za stav, da travanj bude dobitni :Smile: 
svim tužnicama držite se, slijedeći postupci su vaši
betočekalicama puno vibrica za prekrasne bete, svima ostalima vibrice za što god vam treba

----------


## maca papucarica

Vidim da jutros nema ranoranilica, pa cu ponuditi kavicu i ostale tople napitke  :Coffee: 

Svim danasnjim cekalicama svega i svacega saljem hrpu Alt Gr+1 za veeelike bete, uspjesne transfere, lude tulume u labu, bezbolne i plodonosne punkcije, lijepe folikulice...
Ajmo ispratiti ovu veljacu sa stilom  :Klap:

----------


## Stena

Jutro cure...poslužujem čaj...... :Coffee: ....

*piki,lina,sivka*  :Dancing Fever: 

Ja danas ponovila betu pa da mogu u miru čekati m.

*Lotta81*  :Love:  od srca ti želim da ti ovaj put uspije,od samog početka sam molila za tebe skoro više nego za sebe. Samo hrabro. Mi smo se vec pomirili s činjenicom...i odlučili da idemo u prirodnjak,ali ovaj put u polikliniku ivf,dok čekamo ovih 4 mj. do stimuliranog.

----------


## sandy0606

Jutro svima.
Puno ~~~~ cekalicama...
Puno ~~~~ za duplajuce bete...
Puno hug hug tuznicama...
Ja danas 3dpt. Nista me ne boli. Ne znam kakav je to znak. Utrogestani me zivciraju. Imam osjecaj da mi je sve dolje iziritirano. Al sve za mrvice...
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo ja javljam da mi je sutra transfer  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> *piki,* ja mislim da je beta ok, ali najvažnije je da se pravilno dupla...čuvam fige i tebi i *lini* za duplanje.
> *bub**i*, obožavam ovakve stavove (još da ih se i ja držim, ccc)...za proljeće
> *lottos*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za novu nadu...


veliki potpis na ovo... 
i puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!! Cure, mrvice su tu, samo neka rastu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Bubi  :Love:    ... piki držim figice .... sivka čestitam na divnoj beti ....
   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama za što god im bilo potrebno !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kismet

> Sivka čestitam. Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Kod mene je ovaj puta dobro krenulo, ali nažalost ne sluti na dobro. 
> Danas krenula krv i bojim da sutra kada ponavljam betu neće biti dobro. Ali što je tu.
> Sutra ću biti pametnija što dalje.


Lotta, držim fige, sigurna sam da će biti ok, znaš i sama da krvaruckanje/smedjarenje ne mora značiti ništa, neki dan smo pisale o tome i sve je na kraju bilo ok - bete rastu, srčeka kucaju i to i tebe čeka!
Javi se  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*stena* :Love: 
*lotta*,potpis na kismet i evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
*wbm*,evo da i tu malo  :Very Happy:  za sutra i mrvice!

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2012. (9)* 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) 
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
anny5, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Mali Mimi, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 13xIVF)

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (11)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 22.02.
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF) 26.02.
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
mala i/ili mali, Petrova, 1. IVF 01.03.
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 02.03.
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 04.03.
tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 08.03.
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF 08.03.
tajcigb, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI  08.03.
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 
krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF) 12.03.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
wanna be mommy, Petrova, 1.IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
theorema, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)

ON-GO  
2/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH) 
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće);  crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF; linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni); Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF)
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni)
06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

*piki, Lotta* strpala sam vas u trudnice u najboljoj namjeri 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Stena, ruža* javite se!  :fige: 
veljaca nam je brzo prosla, molim da se jave cure koje su trebale krenuti u veljaci kako napreduje... ako imate inf o nekome, slobodno javite, moze na PP.

----------


## piki

bubek kako god bilo lijepo je vidjeti se na toj listi, hvala ti :Smile:  Malo copranja dobro dođe.
stena, ruža  :fige:

----------


## Loly

Svim curama pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba
Evo i mene napokon, menga uranila 5 dana tako da sam od sutra pikalica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

:facepalm:  
Neke od ovih trudnica trebam preseliti na veljacu...

----------


## ruža82

opet ništa... 0.0

----------


## bubekica

*ruža* grlim  :Love:  ostalo je jos smrzlica?

----------


## maca papucarica

> opet ništa... 0.0


 :Sad:

----------


## kismet

ružo, baš mi je žao, šaljem  :Love: 
Jel to bio FET?

----------


## kismet

*Lotta*, gdje si?
*Piki i sivka*, nek bude sutra sjajna beta i padne dogovor za prvi uvz  :Smile: 
*Sandy*, ne brini zbog ne-simptoma, mogla bih ti napisati knjigu o tome  :Smile: , križaj dane do testića, ja držim fige!

----------


## sivka

> opet ništa... 0.0


ružo moja.. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Hvala vam cure, da bio je FET, imamo još dvije slamčice po dva... sutra zovem dr da čujem za dalje!!

----------


## bmaric

ruža, žao mi je!!!

ova veljača je stvarno užasna!

----------


## bubekica

*ruza* bit ce dalje u travnju, nadam se da cemo se dobro poklopiti  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Konačno stigoh kući. Nakon svega ne znam kaj da si mislim. Prvu betu sam vadila 11. dan nakon transfera ( na otpusnom pismu je pisalo 12. dan , ali kak je to bila subota išla sam dan prije računajući da do tad nešto mora biti). I stigla beta od 230. Ja u šoku, em 11. dan, em ja u 90% slučajeva do bete ni ne dođem.  I tad se s obzirom na betu ja se stvarno ponadala da je to to. I u ponedjeljak navečer par kapi krvi se pojavilo. Naravno dušu isplakala. I sad sva zbunjena, otišla sam danas ponoviti betu, koja je bila 0,600. Otišla sam na odjel, dr. vidio nalaze i rekao da je to čudno, u dva dana spustiti se na 0. Rekao mi je da ponovim još jednom u drugom laboratoriju. I jesam, beta 0,370 dakle ništa. I da ne duljim, nekako sam uvjerena ( ne znam možda griješim)da je onaj prvi nalaz greška.
I tako sad po smrzlića.
Ispričavam se kaj sam oduljila.

----------


## dreamgirl

*Lotta81*
stvarno mi je zao, nema druge nego optimisticno dalje.

I meni je ova brojka malo cudna i rekla bi da je moguce da se dogodila pogreska, ne bi bilo prvi put nazalost.

Cure saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.

----------


## kismet

Joj Lotta, silno mi je žao...je li to bio privatni ili bolnički lab, kako su tako pogriješili?
Baš sam se veselila dobrim vijestima; sreća pa imaš smrzliće, bar neka utjeha, iako znam da ti sad nije do ničega.
Reci di si vadila betu da dodjem istući onoga koji je printao/potpisao nalaz  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Drži se, šaljem veliki hug, nakon ovoliko ružnih vijesti i tebi i svim ostalim curama mora zasjati proljetno sunce!
Puse  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Ajoj lotta, uz sve to sto prolazimo ovakve stvari zbilja nisu potrebne. Saljem puno puno altgr+1 za dobitni fet!!!!  :Love:

----------


## snupi

lotta i ruža bude bolje!

----------


## Inesz

> Konačno stigoh kući. Nakon svega ne znam kaj da si mislim. Prvu betu sam vadila 11. dan nakon transfera ( na otpusnom pismu je pisalo 12. dan , ali kak je to bila subota išla sam dan prije računajući da do tad nešto mora biti). I stigla beta od 230. Ja u šoku, em 11. dan, em ja u 90% slučajeva do bete ni ne dođem.  I tad se s obzirom na betu ja se stvarno ponadala da je to to. I u ponedjeljak navečer par kapi krvi se pojavilo. Naravno dušu isplakala. I sad sva zbunjena, otišla sam danas ponoviti betu, koja je bila 0,600. Otišla sam na odjel, dr. vidio nalaze i rekao da je to čudno, u dva dana spustiti se na 0. Rekao mi je da ponovim još jednom u drugom laboratoriju. I jesam, beta 0,370 dakle ništa. I da ne duljim, nekako sam uvjerena ( ne znam možda griješim)da je onaj prvi nalaz greška.
> I tako sad po smrzlića.
> Ispričavam se kaj sam oduljila.


Lotta,
žao mi je.  :Sad: 

A što se tiče nalaza, laboratoriji griješe, vjerojatno je ovaj prvi nalaz greška.

----------


## Lotta81

Cure hvala vam na podršci. Kako kažete nema druge nego odtugovati svoje i krenuti dalje. (iako moram priznati da mi sad uspješan postupak djeluje ko znanstvena fantastika)
 Sutra zovem za nove konzultacije i nadam se da negdje u 5. ili 6. mjesecu idemo po smzlića.(valjda)

Kismet betu sam vadila u Vg laboratoriju (prve dvije). A što ćemo, greške se događaju.

Svim curama za što god da trebaju ~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*lotta,ruža*  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## piki

lotta i  ruža držite se cure baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , da brzo krenete po svoje smrzliće!

----------


## tiki_a

> Moja beta: 13 dpt; 105.37; dr. rekla da je relativno niska.
> Krvarenja nema tak da čekamo srijedu i ponovljene rezultate.
> lina2 neka se lijepo dupla!


piki, i ti si dočekala betu, ČESTITAM!!! ~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## Sandra1971

*Ruža, Lotta* žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## Ozana

Ruzo, Lotta zao mi je  :Sad: 
Lotta, ja bih posla u laboratoriju i ponijela im sve te nalaze zajedno, da vide. Da li si ove druge vadila u istoj laboratoriji?

Ja sam sinoc prestala sa utrogestanom, ciklusa jos nema, a 13dpt je. Poslije koliko je vama poceo ciklus?

----------


## jejja

Ozana ja sam s utricima prestala u petak ujutro, jucer je krenula M , ali moze potrajati do dodje..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cestitam novim trudnicama, a tuznicama saljem zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## piki

> piki, i ti si dočekala betu, ČESTITAM!!! ~~~~~~za dalje


 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## edina

danas smo culi odkucaje srca nase male bebe.

----------


## Sandra1971

*edina*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!! Za školsku trudnoću do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

> *piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!


X

----------


## piki

Hvala cure!

----------


## libicaa

Jutro ... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba
Ja sam od sutra pikalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Edina cestitam na sreceku  :Smile: 
Piki za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Libica sretno s pikanjem  :Smile: 

I svima ostalima saljem hrpu alt+gr za sve sto vam treba.....

----------


## bubekica

*edina* predivno, cestitam!
*piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za predivnu brojcicu!
*libica* sretno!
*bubimitika* kad ce testic? beta se blizi  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne znam Bubek, zadnji brevactyd bio u nedjelju... Mozda sutra, prekosutra, ali s obzirom da su dvodnevni bojim se da ne bi testic nesto pametno pokazao..... Javim svakako  :Smile:

----------


## DiDi446

Svima  kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Sutra idem na konzultacije pa cemo vidjet kada krecemo dalje ...iskreno jedva cekammm  :Grin: 

*edina*   cestitammm,dvino!!!  :Klap: 
*piki* neka bude lijepa brojkica

----------


## Ozana

ja sam radila 3 testa, na svakome se vidjela blijeda crtica. na testu u subotu je bila mnogo tamnija u odnosu na prethodne. a beta 1.2  je li  moguce da je opet bila biohemijska ili su testovi krivo bili pozitivni? nisu mogli biti pozitivni od stop injekcije. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima trebaju

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala tanke ili slabo vidljive crte na testu, drugi dan negativna beta. Ne znam zasto,ali nisu bile evaporacijske

----------


## Ozana

Vrci, evo isti slucaj je bio i kod mene sad.. ne znam da li da uradimo kariogram prije sljedeceg postupka? to nismo radili...

----------


## bubekica

ako je rijec o onestep testovima (imaju plavi dio koji drzite prilikom umakanja u urin) - oni znaju biti lazno pozitivni.
moj wondfo je imao sjenu na betu 6,59; poprilicno jasnu crtu dva dana kasnije, onda vise nisam radila (beta je 4 dana kasnije bila 22,7).

----------


## Ozana

ovi testovi su bile baby rapid trakice, ne znam da li ih ima kod vas

----------


## bubekica

koliko googlam, cini mi se da su to isti testovi. iduci put izvadi betu odmah po poz testu pa mozes pratiti kako se krece. naravno, ako ti se trosi novce.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala razne testove, i s neta i iz ljekarne. Bilo je i plavih i crvenih crta.

----------


## Ozana

off topic... 
Ne znam na koju temu da pitam, popila sam prije sat vremena folnu kiselinu, b12 i b6 (ova dva do sad nisam pila posebno, samo u komplexu) i javila mi se kao neka alergijska reakcija... neke narandzaste tacke nepravilnog oblika, po rukama i svrbe... sad su se povukle, al me je sad strah to da pijem...

----------


## mravak

Danas obavljena prva folikumetrija...nadam se da će ovaj prirodni IVF urodit plodom....u nadi je spas.....

----------


## snupi

ozana nazovi hitnu i nek ti vele kaj da napravis, nemoj se zezat sa ljekovima tak sam ja skoro umrla od antibiotika!

----------


## snupi

ako treba idi tamo da ti daju inekciju da ti to splasne ako vec i nije

----------


## piki

Evo me konačno do kompa, beta 67.90  :Crying or Very sad:  Ipak ništa ovaj puta.

----------


## Snekica

piki hebemu miša, žao mi je!   :Love:

----------


## snupi

oki bude bolje, drži se!

----------


## snupi

piki sori vec sam ti ide zamjenila ime  bude bolje drugi put!

----------


## bubekica

Piki, zao mi je... Ostao je smrzlic, jel da? Joj draga, grlim, nemamo srece  :Sad:

----------


## ruža82

Piki žao mi je, borimo se dalje zar ne?? mi u 4 mjesecu

----------


## sivka

cure, žao mi je... želim vam sreću za sljedeći put , da rasturite betama!   :fige:   :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

Piki žao mi je. Bit će bolje.

Ja dogovorila konzultacije za slijedeći tjedan. I nadam se da ne budemo dugo čekali red za smzlića.  :Smile: 

Svim curama ~~~~~~  za što god da treba.

----------


## ljubilica

ova veljača nas je pokosila sve redom....
*piki* i ovdje  :Love: 
nek nam s proljećem krenu pozitivne bete!!

----------


## tina29

slažem se sa* ljubilicom* neka sa proljećem krenu lijepe i pozitivne bete,svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> slažem se sa* ljubilicom* neka sa proljećem krenu lijepe i pozitivne bete,svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x
Kak si nam ti trudnice? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kameleon

piki  :Love: 
živjelo proljeće!! za puno malih srculenaca ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
ja sutra na punkciju, 10- tak folikula... :Very Happy: 
mravak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!!

----------


## Argente

sutra će nama kameleon popraviti veljaču  :Wink: 
curke  :Love: 
sivka, čestitam!!

----------


## kismet

lotta, piki, ruža, ljubi najljepše i najplodnije proljeće vam želim!

----------


## Ozana

> ako treba idi tamo da ti daju inekciju da ti to splasne ako vec i nije


Brzo se povuklo, valjda mi je bila reakcija na prasinu, jer sam u tom trenu usisavala i primijetila to po ruci... na lijevoj je bilo manje.. svasta, nikad mi se slicno nije desilo...

piki, bas mi je zao... idemo u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## Ozana

> ako treba idi tamo da ti daju inekciju da ti to splasne ako vec i nije


Brzo se povuklo, valjda mi je bila reakcija na prasinu, jer sam u tom trenu usisavala i primijetila to po ruci... na lijevoj je bilo manje.. svasta, nikad mi se slicno nije desilo...

piki, bas mi je zao... idemo u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## libicaa

Piki  :Sad:  žao mi je ljubice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzlića i brzi novi postupak

Ja sam od danas PIKALICA  :Very Happy:  konačno dočekali

----------


## piki

> Piki  žao mi je ljubice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzlića i brzi novi postupak
> 
> Ja sam od danas PIKALICA  konačno dočekali


Super, lijep osjećaj! Nek bude uspješno!
Hvala cure na podršci, bit će brzo sljedeći pokušaj!

----------


## Mali Mimi

kameleon kako je prošla punkcija nadam se da ste ulovili puno j.s.!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (2)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 02.03.
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 04.03.
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 06.03.
tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 08.03.
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF 08.03.
tajcigb, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI  08.03.
krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF) 12.03.
wanna be mommy, Petrova, 1.IVF 13.03.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
theorema, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
TinaB, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH i spontane trudnoće)
vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni)
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni) ; Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vec sam te strpala u cekalice transfera  :fige: 
betocekalicama zelim uspjesan zavrsetak ovog i pocetak iduceg tjedna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## libicaa

Aaaaaa Bubekica... lijepo se vidjeti konačno gore negdje na listi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moram prijaviti pozitivan test, crtice se lijepo vide (napravila sam 2 testa), ali jos je rano za veselje....

----------


## bubekica

*bubimitika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivnu betu! cekas subotu ili?
 :Very Happy:  (ja cu malo poskocit, kajgod ti mislila o tome jel rano il ne)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala Bubek, ne znam.. Mozda odem sutra...  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Bubimitka81* i ja ću skakati, ipak su dvije lijepe vidljive crte!  :Very Happy:  Sad još samo potvrdiš s betom...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubimitka pa čestitam samo ti izvadi betu da i službeni proslavimo

----------


## hrki

bubimitka81  :Klap: ,vibram za ogromnu betu

----------


## žužy

*bubimitka* :Very Happy: ,joooj kak volim dvije crtice! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## sandy0606

bubimitka uljepsala si ovaj tmuran dan. puno ~~~~~~ za betuuuu!!!

----------


## mare41

bubimitka, draga, divno, cestitam

----------


## mravak

> *kameleon* kako je prošla punkcija nadam se da ste ulovili puno j.s.!


 potpisujem!!!

*Bubimitka81* čestitam !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## libicaa

bubimitka  :Very Happy:  bravo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## Sonja29

bubi ja još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a ostalo znaš  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Moram prijaviti pozitivan test, crtice se lijepo vide (napravila sam 2 testa), ali jos je rano za veselje....


Bubiiiiiiiiiiii čestitam od srca!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> bubi ja još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a ostalo znaš


 :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubiiiiiiiiiiii čestitam od srca!!!


Hvala M@tt, jos je rano za veselje a i poucena proslim losim iskustvom jako me strah..

I vama zelim duplu crticu cim prije  :Smile: 

Hvala vam svima, nadam se da beta nece razocarati  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

bubi, da i ti i ovdje čestitam, ne brini, prošla sam blighted - to mi je bio jedan od najgorih strahova nakon poz testa, a zbilja su male šanse da nas potrefi 2x....think pink

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubimitka čestitam , i za vliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ !

----------


## kameleon

drage moje..
punkcija je prošla iznenađujuće dobro, ulovili 9 zrelih js...
ali nažalost niti jedan spermij, tako da ništa od oplodnje..
zamrznuli su js i vjerovatno ćemo uskoro u sekundarni!
pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## kameleon

drage moje..
punkcija je prošla iznenađujuće dobro, ulovili 9 zrelih js...
ali nažalost niti jedan spermij, tako da ništa od oplodnje..
zamrznuli su js i vjerovatno ćemo uskoro u sekundarni!
pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
bubekica, nažalost sam opet samo čekalica..i to opet sekundarni..

----------


## kameleon

drage moje..
punkcija je prošla iznenađujuće dobro, ulovili 9 zrelih js...
ali nažalost niti jedan spermij, tako da ništa od oplodnje..
zamrznuli su js i vjerovatno ćemo uskoro u sekundarni!
pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
bubekica, nažalost sam opet samo čekalica..i to opet sekundarni..

----------


## Mali Mimi

a joj kameleon baš mi je žao, oprosti što pitam a jel vam ne bi bilo bolje da probate negdje gdje tadi onaj TESE valjda sam dobro napisala

----------


## Mury

*Bubimitka*, aaaaaaaaaa kako lijepa vijest  :Very Happy: !!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!
*Kameleon*, jako mi je žao, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni sekundarni!!!
I svima stalim šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba,  a tužnicama veliki  :Love:

----------


## mravak

> drage moje..
> punkcija je prošla iznenađujuće dobro, ulovili 9 zrelih js...
> ali nažalost niti jedan spermij, tako da ništa od oplodnje..
> zamrznuli su js i vjerovatno ćemo uskoro u sekundarni!
> pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> bubekica, nažalost sam opet samo čekalica..i to opet sekundarni..


 :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

Kameleon :Love: 

Bubumitka za veellikuuu betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

> *piki, Lotta* strpala sam vas u trudnice u najboljoj namjeri 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Stena, ruža* javite se! 
> veljaca nam je brzo prosla, molim da se jave cure koje su trebale krenuti u veljaci kako napreduje... ako imate inf o nekome, slobodno javite, moze na PP.


Evo javljam se,moja beta 0,0. 
Krecemo 6.3.2013 u prirodni ciklus u Polikliniku IVF  :Very Happy:

----------


## anđeo26012013

> Bubiiiiiiiiiiii čestitam od srca!!!




prekrasno,samo neka tako i ostane  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Bubimitka  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

tuznicama  :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## kameleon

uff tri puta mi se priljepio post, sorry administratori, nije bilo namjerno..
mali mimi trenutno smo paralelno u dogovorima s urologom na rebru, koji surađuju s petrovom,i prvo je bila preporuka punkcija,pa biopsija, da bi na kraju biolog s petrove koji radi u tom timu rekao da bi on svakako htio vidjeti te spermije iz urina i da bi, ako su dobri, radio isti postupak kao u ri...
e sad, biologica iz ri kaže da kad ih ima, da su kvalitetni, a kad ih nema ih jednostavno nema...i da oni u ri imaju dvije bebice iz iste dijagnoze koju ima mm...
a nitko ne zna zašto ih ima ni zašto ih nema...radili su mu sve moguće nalaze i pretrage i sve je ok!?!?!?!?!?!?!
tako da borba ide dalje...
hvala vam cure na podršci, najbolje ste!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* kvrapcu  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sekundarni!

----------


## željkica

Bubimitka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## drama_queen

evo curke zakopah se ja u posao da vrime cim prije prođe ...i prošlo ...bila danas kod mog dr. i kaže on - dugi protokol i službeno sam bockalica od utorka.

vama curke hugs & kisses tužnicama a samo kisses sretnicama  a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama

----------


## Ozana

kameleon imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*kameleon*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni sekundarni!
*bubimitka*  :Very Happy:  bravo,~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!!!
svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno poz vibri,tužnicama big hug!

----------


## milasova8

Kameleon,zao mi je :Sad: 

Bubimitka,cestitam i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje..

Svima puno srece u postupcima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kameleon baš mi je žao zbog ovog ciklusa... 
ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći....

----------


## kameleon

hvala cure...zlatne ste..
idemo dalje..dobro je šta smo ipak ulovili 9 friških js  :Laughing: 
bubimitka baš mi je drago zbog tebe, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja trudnoće i da na zimu držiš svog malog anđela u naručju!!!  :Smile: 
i ostalima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!

----------


## mare41

dobro jutro svima uz kavu!
bubimitka, nestrpljivo cekamo veliku betu!

----------


## kismet

dobro jutro curke  :Smile: 
bubimitka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ili ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veeeliku betu!
Kameleon, žao mi je što je postupak prerano završio  :Sad:  ali držim fige za sekundarni!!!!

----------


## innu

> drage moje..
> punkcija je prošla iznenađujuće dobro, ulovili 9 zrelih js...
> ali nažalost niti jedan spermij, tako da ništa od oplodnje..
> zamrznuli su js i vjerovatno ćemo uskoro u sekundarni!
> pozdravi svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> bubekica, nažalost sam opet samo čekalica..i to opet sekundarni..


 :Love:  baš mi je žao, drži se...

----------


## bubekica

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!

----------


## libicaa

jutro.. moje pikanje jučer prošlo ok.. malo mi došlo slabo, valjda od uzbuđenja, ali mm to odradio ko veliki.... danas nova pikalica i cekamo M

Tužnice žao mi je  :Love: 

ima nas dosta sad u 3.mjesecu... nek nam bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Piki* -  :Love:  baš mi je žao.......
*Kameleon* -  :Love:  i  :fige:  za sekundarni!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Bubimitka* - da beta bude ogromna danas!
*Libica* - sretno s pikanjem!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zima77

> Kameleon baš mi je žao zbog ovog ciklusa... 
> ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći....


bravo za bubimitku vibram za veliku betu a još više me raduje jer si u ivf centru nadam se da će i mene zahvatiti plodni val,,, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Yes:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici Mare  :Smile: 

Ponovila sam test, dvije crtice su još uvijek tu  :Smile: 
Sutra tek trebam vaditi betu, ali se nećkam da li da odem ipak danas.. Svakako javim.. Hvala svima na vibricama  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

joj, a ja nestrpljiva :Smile: , kako god odlucis beta ce biti lijepa!

----------


## hope31

bubimitka cestitam i ~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu
kameleon zao mi je i ~~~~~~ za sekundarni da bude dobitni

----------


## vatra86

*kameleon* aaaaaa... tek sad vidim da nije dobro proslo... a bas sam te htjela pitati kako je proslo jer sam vidjela da ima dosta js... tako cu te zagrliti (i u zivo  :Razz: ) a i virtualno  :Love: ... bas mi je zao, ali ti si veeeliki borac i onaj gore ce te sigurno nagraditi jednim smotuljcem, znam ja to... pusa
betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
curkama na u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tuznicama veeeliki hug!!
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan nam ozujak!!!!

----------


## Moe

> bubimitka cestitam i ~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu
> kameleon zao mi je i ~~~~~~ za sekundarni da bude dobitni


Potpisujem vibrice!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubimitka*  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!
*Stena*, *Kameleon*  :Love:  slijedeći postupak je onaj dobitni!!!!!!!!
betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tuznicama   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! nadam se da cemo s ovima danom prekinuti loši niz.... ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!

----------


## M_i_D

tina_julija čestitam na beti
bubimitka, svaka čast na strpljenju  :Smile: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

tina_julija čestitamm na prekrasnoj beti

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_julija cestitam, super beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

> Tina_julija cestitam, super beta


sad još i ti lijepu brojčicu, ja sam probila led...  :Cool:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* prekrasno, cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sluzbeno vadjenje u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Stena

Čestitam na pozitivnim beturinama,neka lijepo rastu  :Very Happy:  i da trudnoće budu onako školski i da imate veelike bušike....

Tužnicama....želim da sljedeći postupak,kakav god bio, bude pozitivan...i da što prije sve skupa dobijemo mirišljave smotuljke....

....i malo da vibram za sebe i svoj 1. prirodni postupak......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moja ce biti manja, dvodnevni embriji su.. Mislim da nam je transfer bio isti dan...

----------


## Stena

*Bubimitka81* Ma nema veze ako je manja kad je beta pozitivna,najbitnije je da se poslije pravilno dupla. Kad je test pokazao *+* sigurno i nije baš mala...ajde samo hrabro..kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Sandra1971

> danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! nadam se da cemo s ovima danom prekinuti loši niz.... ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!


čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Izvadila sam.. Cekam rez.. Bit ce za pola sata...

----------


## tina_julija

> Izvadila sam.. Cekam rez.. Bit ce za pola sata...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo za što lijepšu brojčicu....

----------


## Stena

:fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Bubimitka81*

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubimitka* za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M_i_D

Bubimitka  :Cekam:   :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo ga 13 dpt 2x2dn je 196,2  :Smile: 
Meni izgleda super  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo ga 13 dpt 2x2dn je 196,2 
> Meni izgleda super


 :Very Happy:  super! 
tina julija  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

tina julija i bubimitka, ožujak je sjajno započeo, nek lijepo porastu bete, pretvore se u titrava srčeka i da sve cure krenu vsšim stopama!
puse

----------


## tina_julija

> Evo ga 13 dpt 2x2dn je 196,2 
> Meni izgleda super


ODLICNO!!!!! Cestitam!!!!

----------


## žužy

*bubimitka,tina_julija* ,prekrasno!Čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> Evo ga 13 dpt 2x2dn je 196,2 
> Meni izgleda super


prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
predivne predivne vijesti na ovaj divan suncani dan!

----------


## željkica

odlično bravo čestitam cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M_i_D

čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozana

budimitka super je beta  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> tina julija i bubimitka, ožujak je sjajno započeo, nek lijepo porastu bete, pretvore se u titrava srčeka i da sve cure krenu vsšim stopama!
> puse


*X*

----------


## M@tt

> Evo ga 13 dpt 2x2dn je 196,2 
> Meni izgleda super


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

čestitke i *tina_julija*

----------


## hope31

bubimitka odlicna beta,cestitam draga :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Tina julija i bubimitka čestitam. 

Evo ožujak počeo sa suncem i odmah bete narasle. Sad se tako treba i nastaviti.

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitam cure na beti !
Napokon lijepe vijesti !

----------


## Argente

tina_julija, Bubimitka81, odlične vijesti, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> tina_julija, Bubimitka81, odlične vijesti, čestitam!


X

----------


## sandy0606

Sa suncem stigle i prelijepe vijesti.Bubi i tina cestitam.  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*bubimitka,tina_julija*  :Very Happy: ,čestitke od srca!!!

----------


## Muma

*Bubimitka81*, *tina_julija* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

BUbimirka i tina čestitke od srca neka bete samo rastu do neba želimo vam moja mrvica i ja!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## renchy

Iznenadjenjeeeeeeeee,neki dan posumnjala na trudnocu,prekjucer kupila test...pozitivan,danas otisla na pregled...i doktorica kaze jos dva puta toliko i porod(beba ima 3mj).Malo sam u soku pa ne znam sta bi sad napisala.Veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Renchy čestitam ti trudna tri mjeseca  :Shock: pa kako nisi prije posumnjala?

----------


## tina_julija

Čestitam!! Baš lijepe vijesti danas...  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Čestitam cure...ovo su predivne vijesti !!!!!

----------


## Stena

Čestitam cure...ovo su predivne vijesti !!!!!

----------


## renchy

Bebu sam izgubila u 5mj trudnoce pocetkom prosle godine,zatim mi se otac razbolio i umro u 10mj pa mala trudnoca koja je na samom pocetku otisla i od svih tih stresova i sokova ciklusi su se poremetili i mislila sam da je to i ovaj put.Nadam se da je sve bolno sad iza mene jer sama sam rekla sebi da ova 2013g mora biti bolja,a 2012 ne ponovila se.Niti na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da sam trudna,tek kad se trbuscic poceo nazirati,posumnjala sam.I eto...iznenadila nas je sve.Nadam se samo da ce sve dobro proci.Curke hvala na cestitkama,izgleda neka plodnost se siri i zrakom pa evo i priroda nam se budi visibabama i jaglacima vec.

----------


## kiki30

Čestitam cure,prelijepe vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure i dečko  :Smile: 
Još da lijepo naraste do utorka....

Želim svim hrabricama da nastave ovaj lijepi niz  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Aaaaa, kako lijepe vijesti danas  :Very Happy: !!
*Bubimitka*, *tina_julija*, *renchy*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredne trudnoće do kraja!!!

----------


## tina29

*renchy* prekrasno  :Very Happy:  čestitam i neka sve prođe ovoga puta savršeno!  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

> Aaaaa, kako lijepe vijesti danas !!
> *Bubimitka*, *tina_julija*, *renchy*, iskrene čestitke   , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredne trudnoće do kraja!!!


ogromni x na ovo...stvarno, divno smo počele sa martom  :Smile:  da se tako i nastavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

renchy, evo već se okrenulo na bolje, šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te sreća prati do kraja kao i bubimitki i tini_juliji

----------


## željkica

*renchy* čestitam od srca i neka te sreća prati do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!baš lijepo!!

----------


## renchy

Volim vas puno,bas ste drage,hvala na vibricama i ja se nadam da ce ovaj put bit sve ok,ma mora ovaj put imam vas ovdje :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sandra1971

*renchy* prekrasno!!!!! Čestitke od  :Heart:  to se zove iznenađenje!!!!! Da sve bude školski do kraja!!!!!!

----------


## J&D

bubimitka navratila sam samo da tebi od srca cestitam! naravno i svim drugi curama koje su trudne a ostalima puuuuno srece za dalje

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala J&D, baš sam mislila ovih dana na tebe... Ne javljaš se.. Kako ste ti i bebica? Kad je termin?

----------


## Loly

Čestitam cure od  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

> Aaaaa, kako lijepe vijesti danas !!
> *Bubimitka*, *tina_julija*, *renchy*, iskrene čestitke   , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredne trudnoće do kraja!!!


*x*

----------


## kleopatra

Čeeestiiiiitaaaaammm Bubimitka ,  tina_julija ,  renchy !!!!!!!!! Prekrasne vijesti !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kameleon

cure, još jednom, hvala na  :Love: 
tina julija, bubimitka čestitam na betama  :Very Happy: 
renchy kakva divna vijest..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još takvih lijepih vijesti!!!
mi idemo u sekundarni odmah sa sljedećim ciklusom tako da  :Very Happy: 
još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta treba!!!
čekalicama i pikalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sissy75

Proljeće je stvarno počelo na najljepši mogući način i neka nastavi tako! Čestitke cure stvarno prekrasne vijesti!!!!
Jučer sam dobila protokol i krećem za 6-7 dana po treću sreću

----------


## Snekica

> Proljeće je stvarno počelo na najljepši mogući način i neka nastavi tako! Čestitke cure stvarno prekrasne vijesti!!!!


*X*
kameleon, nek ti sekundarni bude uspješan!

----------


## J&D

Pa dobro smo jako sam bila bolesna i prehladena i nista mi nije moglo pomoci i svi doktori su samo prali ruke! 
Međutim naš dr L se nije predavao, zvao me po 30 puta dnevno cak i po noci, ja se bas iznenadila, i evo sad smo odlicno!!! Termin je 3.7. Ona super napreduje.... I hvala bogu nije ostavila ta boleština posljedice na nju! Kad ti imas kontrolu.... Cekate srceko jelda?

----------


## J&D

> Hvala J&D, baš sam mislila ovih dana na tebe... Ne javljaš se.. Kako ste ti i bebica? Kad je termin?


Ovo gore se odnosilo na ovaj post  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Čestitke* tina_julija bubimitka i renchy*!!! Lijepo je počeo ožujak pa ~~~~~~~~~~ nek tako i nastavi! 
Pitanje jedno: koliko dana nakon prestanka utrica vam je stigla M? Meni je prošlo više od 3 d i još ništa. Betu ponavljam u pon. da vidimo jel sasvim pala i sad već malo brinem.

----------


## Zima77

> Hvala cure i dečko 
> Još da lijepo naraste do utorka....
> 
> Želim svim hrabricama da nastave ovaj lijepi niz


čestitke curke prediivne vijesti ..sve školski do kraja a sada je red da i mi nastavimo za vama :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Piki, nakon utrića dobim m većinom  3 dan, ali jednom je bilo i za 9 dana!

----------


## bmaric

Piki, meni je m stigla 5 dana nakon prestanka s utricima.

----------


## piki

Ok, hvala cure! Znači nije neobično što je još nema. Sad nakon dugo vremena jedva čekam da dođe da konačno  završi ovaj pokušaj.

----------


## Loly

*Piki* ja sam jedan put procurila pod utrićima, a drugi put odma dan nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića, sve je individualno. 
Meni danas bila prva folikulometrija, kaže dr. je stanje ok, moglo je i bolje, ali tek je 5 dc, pa ćemo vidit što će biti u ponediljak!

----------


## DiDi446

Ovo sunceko zbilja pozitivno utjeceee.....cureeee cestitammmmm.... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Cestitam cure  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozana

Piki i meni je poceo ciklus tek 4 dan od prekida utrogestana. Normalno je da pocne kasnije zbog biohemijske  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

ja sam ju dobila dva puta istom mjesecu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Piki jel stigla M? Ja isto dobijem nakon 3 dana...

----------


## piki

Evo stigla danas, 4 d od utrića. Odmah se lakše diše :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Predivan je sunčani dan, 
za sve koji se nisu razbudili jedna kavica, 
sve cure koje čekaju bete, postupke, u postupku su  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Proljetni dani su lijepo počeli pa da tako i nastave :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija čekamo veliku betu ˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## libicaa

jutro curice... ja danas počinjem s Gonalima... jel netko koristio Gonal u penu? Imam pitanjce, kad narihtam jednom na 3 gonala (225 jed.) da li onda moram svaki dan ponovno sve raditi ili se samo pikam svaki dan (da ništa ne mijenjam).... Čitala uputstva i mislim da sam dobro skužila, ali bolje da pitam....  

Čestitke curke na lijepim betama  :Very Happy:  proljeće nam je lijepo počelo

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *x*


Sonja avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) 06.03.
tikki (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 08.03.
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF 08.03.
tajcigb, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI  08.03.
krojachica, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF) 12.03.
wanna be mommy, Petrova, 1.IVF 13.03.
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF 15.03.
*DJ*, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI; Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF)
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni)
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni) ; Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1xIVF/ICSI

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, barbi26, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Zima77

> *SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
> luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
> legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
> sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
> kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
> tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
> edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
> hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 
> 
> ...


please stavite me u čekalice skupljam hrabrost za akciju lp :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

[QUOTE=libicaa;2357941]jutro curice... ja danas počinjem s Gonalima... jel netko koristio Gonal u penu? Imam pitanjce, kad narihtam jednom na 3 gonala (225 jed.) da li onda moram svaki dan ponovno sve raditi ili se samo pikam svaki dan (da ništa ne mijenjam).... Čitala uputstva i mislim da sam dobro skužila, ali bolje da pitam....  


Ne moraš sve ponovo raditi. Ostavi na 225 i samo se pikaj (nemoj zaboraviti onaj "čepić" gore povući prije pikanja). Nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala.

----------


## tina_julija

> Tina_Julija čekamo veliku betu ˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~


Cekamo 11h da nazovem, to je jos malo... A meni se cini ko vjecnost...  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

Doktorica: cestitam, beta 650 i nesto, ponavljam u srijedu...

----------


## žužy

Super *tina_julija* ,čestitam na duplanju!

----------


## Loly

> Doktorica: cestitam, beta 650 i nesto, ponavljam u srijedu...


 :Very Happy:  čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje u srijedu!

----------


## snupi

bravo jos jedna pozitivna beta!

----------


## sanda1977

> Doktorica: cestitam, beta 650 i nesto, ponavljam u srijedu...


čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala vam curke!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Doktorica: cestitam, beta 650 i nesto, ponavljam u srijedu...


Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> Hvala vam curke!


super čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## libicaa

bravo za duplajuću  :Very Happy: 

*Lotta*, znači ostavim na 225 i svaki dan kad pikam povučem samo onaj čepić, znači da visim gore crvenim napisano... ma strah me da nekaj ne zeznem pa da mislim da si dajem Gonal, a u biti ga ne dajem...

----------


## LOTTOS

Cestitam curke na velikim betama - bravooooooooooooo
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
Mi smo u prirodnom, imamo jedan lijepi folikul
Sutra punkcija pa cemo vidjet dali cemo dobiti stanicu, nadam se , nadam

----------


## snupi

nemas kaj zeznuti, natikaj na you tubeu si filmic gonal f pen, ako te muci!

----------


## Moe

Čestitke tina_julija!  :Very Happy: 

Imamo puno cura "on-go" ovaj mjesec, želim svima lijepe j.s., uspješne inseminacije, ivf-ove, icsi-je, bezbolne punkcije, vraćene blastice i velike bete!

----------


## bubekica

tina_julija cestitam od srca!!!!!!!
Bubimitka, kad ti ponavljas?

----------


## Sonja29

> tina_julija cestitam od srca!!!!!!!
> Bubimitka, kad ti ponavljas?


*x*
bubek kako si nam ti?

----------


## bubekica

> *x*
> bubek kako si nam ti?


Vucem se do iduceg postupka, vrijeme prolazi, ne stizem nista, cekam proljece  :Laughing:  Vjerujem da ti tek sad nis nije jasno.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> tina_julija cestitam od srca!!!!!!!
> Bubimitka, kad ti ponavljas?


Sutra tek.. Još jedan dan neizvjesnosti....

----------


## sanda1977

> Sutra tek.. Još jedan dan neizvjesnosti....


bit će lijepa dupla <3

----------


## sanda1977

> Cestitam curke na velikim betama - bravooooooooooooo
> Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
> Mi smo u prirodnom, imamo jedan lijepi folikul
> Sutra punkcija pa cemo vidjet dali cemo dobiti stanicu, nadam se , nadam


za lijepu stanicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Čestitke tina_julija! 
> 
> Imamo puno cura "on-go" ovaj mjesec, želim svima lijepe j.s., uspješne inseminacije, ivf-ove, icsi-je, bezbolne punkcije, vraćene blastice i velike bete!


Potpisujem terminušicu i dodajem veliki kiss svim forumasicama/ima!

----------


## mateja 2712

pozzzz curke ja sam ovdje nova pa prvo da vas sve pozdravim. bila sam na drugom ivf u petrovoj.prvi put nismo dosli do trans..... jer moje curke nisu bile zainteresirane, a ovaj put imali smo trans..... 2 blastociste...... jeeeee, ali ja sam se prehladila uzasno se osjecam bole me dole kao da cu dobit i danas mi je bila muka i zamalo sam povratila jel to normalno.... ja mislim da je to od živciranja i cekanja bete.... mogu je vaditi tek za tjedan dana u pon....

----------


## žužy

*LOTTOS*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!

----------


## mateja 2712

pozzzz curke ja sam ovdje nova pa prvo da vas sve pozdravim. bila sam na drugom ivf u petrovoj.prvi put nismo dosli do trans..... jer moje curke nisu bile zainteresirane, a ovaj put imali smo trans..... 2 blastociste...... jeeeee, ali ja sam se prehladila uzasno se osjecam bole me dole kao da cu dobit i danas mi je bila muka i zamalo sam povratila jel to normalno....

----------


## mostarka86

*tina_julija*, čestitam na lijepoj, duploj beti  :Very Happy: 
*bubi*, vibram da tvoja bude poduplana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 
*lottos*,  :Klap:  za jednu lijepu js~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 
*bubekice*, hvala ti na lijepoj, preglednoj, listi...

----------


## žužy

Dobro došla *mateja 2712*,koji ti je dan nakon transfera?  :fige:  da ovaj postupak završi najljepše moguče!

----------


## tina29

> *tina_julija*, čestitam na lijepoj, duploj beti 
> *bubi*, vibram da tvoja bude poduplana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *lottos*,  za jednu lijepu js~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *bubekice*, hvala ti na lijepoj, preglednoj, listi...


*x*

----------


## tina_julija

Curke koje ste na vv, koliko otprilike cu vadit jos betu? Da znam narucit uputnica od doktorice? I prvi uzv ide za tjedan dana?

----------


## mateja 2712

> Dobro došla *mateja 2712*,koji ti je dan nakon transfera?  da ovaj postupak završi najljepše moguče!


pa ako mi se dan transfera racuna kao prvi dan onda mi je danas 6 dan..... hvala puno.... ovo iscekivanje najgore od svega....

----------


## Ozana

> pa ako mi se dan transfera racuna kao prvi dan onda mi je danas 6 dan..... hvala puno.... ovo iscekivanje najgore od svega....


dan transfera se racuna kao nulti dan, znaci danas ti je 5 dan

----------


## bubekica

Tina_julija, ponavljas jos u srijedu, a uzv mislim da je 4 tjedna od punkcije...
Mateja dobrodosla i sretno!

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala ti...  :Kiss:

----------


## mateja 2712

malo me zbunjuje sve ovo nemam pojma kako ovaj forum radi, pa se unaprjed ispricavam ako zbrljam nesta s porrrrr.... žužy hvala na dobrodošlici, danas mi je 6 dan ako se racuna dan transfera kao prvi dan.... negdje sam procitala da je to nulti dan pa nisam sigurna..... stalno me lupa da sam si od prevelike zelje umislila simptome....

----------


## sandy0606

tinci beta je super. cestitam.
bubimitka bit ce i tvoja.  :Smile: 
meni danas 9dnt 2 blastice. sva sam nervozna kako se blizi petak i beta. uzas ne znam dal bi da dodje sto prije ili bi sve najradje odgodila. jedan dan sam "sigurno trudna", a drugi "sad cu dobit".  :Sad:  valjda cu prezivit do pet.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* a testic? a ranije vadjenje bete? zasto si ne skratis muke?

----------


## sandy0606

A bubi kaj da ti kazem? Strah me radit test jer ak pokaze - bit cu u komi. A ak pokaze + mozda cu se lazno nadat. A ovak sam ni na nebu ni na zemlji. Bila sam odlucila radit test u cet al kak je dosao danasnji dan i kak znam da i danas vec mogu znat na cem sam sva sam nervozna. I jos k tome nemam nikakvih "simptoma". Ma uzas. Bumo vidli koliko cu uspijet izdrzat.

----------


## bubekica

onda izdvoji 150kn i izvadi betu. s njom se neces lazno nadat. inace, sve dvojbe razumijem  :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

> onda izdvoji 150kn i izvadi betu. s njom se neces lazno nadat. inace, sve dvojbe razumijem


To je najbolji savjet! Nema lazno pozitivno negativno, odmah u glavu! :p

----------


## Lotta81

Za libicaa


Da tako kao si napisala napravi. Nemaš kaj fulat.

----------


## Ozana

tina beta ti je mrak!!!  :Smile: 

sto se tice testova, ne savjetujem da ih radite... radila sam 3, na svakome je bila blijeda crtica.. beta je bila 1.2
bolje je i ranije izvaditi betu, inace i mislim da se treba ranije vaditi... nego bzv raditi testove pa se poslije duplo razocarati..

----------


## Mali Mimi

sandy potpisujem bubekicu lijepo si napravi betu pa bar znaš na čemu si 
mateja 2712 dobrodošla i nadam se da će ti 1.postupak biti uspješan!

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje nakon neprospavane noci pala je odluka... U 7 sam vec bila u ljekarni, kupila clear blue digital, pravac wc, pis pis i nakon 3min jedan veliki, predivni +. Jupiii. Lakse se odmah dise. Puse svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super sandy a kad vadiš betu onda?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandy čestitam na plusiću  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Ak uspijem sutra, ak ne cekam petak kak mi i pise da trebam radit.

----------


## Loly

Sandy super za plusić, neka i beta buda lijepa!
Ja jučer na folikulometriji nekoliko folikula, oko 12 mm, punkcija planirana za petak ili subotu. Sutra opet uzv, pa ću točno znati!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Evo da se pridružim na ovu temu da mi lakše prođe vrijeme čekanja. Danas mi je 6dnt. simptoma nemam il možda i imam :Confused:

----------


## Štrumfet@

A čestitke za sve velike bete i da ih bude što više.  :Yes:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Štrumfeta dobro nam došla  :Smile:   I da nam što prije odeš na trudnički pdf..

----------


## tina_julija

> Štrumfeta dobro nam došla   I da nam što prije odeš na trudnički pdf..


Kad nam ti vadis betu? ~~~~~ za lijepu brojcicu!  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo sad idem  :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

Cestitam novim trudnicama bas mi ulijevate nadu da uspijeti i nije tako tesko! 
ja cu rezimirati ovaj svoj postupak... trebao je biti samo fet blastice koja nam je ostala od prosinca, ali je dr vidio prekrasan folikul i nagovorio me na punkciju. Oplodilo se, ali je 5dno bila morula, pa smo ipak vratili odmrznutu blasticu. beta bi trebala biti sutra ali mene uzasnpo bole jajnici i imam filing da cu svaki cas procuriti. test u nedjelju je bio negativan (cak ni blijedo pozitivan unatoc brevactidu od 27.3.)

----------


## Lotta81

Cure čestitke na predivnim betama  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Ajme.... pa gdje su nam nestale kavice na odbrojavanju i rakijce koje su također neko vrijeme imale prođu ovdje?

Ajmo onda kasna kavica virtualna za sve koje vole kavu, a drugima sve ostale tople napitke: čaj, kakao, mlijeko...........  :Coffee: 

A one koje toplo u ovo doba dana više ne vole, evo virtualne domaće travarice, loze, šljive, orahovac, .................... :pivo: 

*sandy0606* čestitam od  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

a          *barbi26 * šaljem  :Love: , tko zna, možda te beta ipak iznenandi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*a jednoj "staroj" forumašici* šaljem trilijardu vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji ultrazvuk

----------


## snupi

Kaduna svi smo  u nekome svom filmu!

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje nakon neprospavane noci pala je odluka... U 7 sam vec bila u ljekarni, kupila clear blue digital, pravac wc, pis pis i nakon 3min jedan veliki, predivni +. Jupiii. Lakse se odmah dise. Puse svima


Sandy čestitam od srca, vidim da si me poslušala...s digitalcem nema sumnje, sad si nam trudnica!
Držim fige za veliku betu, lijepi rast i titravo srčeko!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  prekrasno!

----------


## jejja

sandy, bubimitka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo da vam se i tu pozalim , punkija prosla, stanica negdje odleprsala, nista od ovog prirodnog, makar se nismo puno ni nadali u prirodnjaku, cekam mengu pa u nove pobjede, 
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  svim novim trudnicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama
Pusa svima cure moje

----------


## Moe

> jedan veliki, predivni +. Jupiii


Veselim se s tobom  :Very Happy: 




> Ja jučer na folikulometriji nekoliko folikula, oko 12 mm, punkcija planirana za petak ili subotu. Sutra opet uzv, pa ću točno znati!


Navijam za folikule, samo neka rastu i nose divne j.s. od kojih će se jedna pretvoriti u bebicu  :Smile: 




> Evo da se pridružim na ovu temu da mi lakše prođe vrijeme čekanja. Danas mi je 6dnt. simptoma nemam il možda i imam


Simptomi nisu nužni za trudnoću. Samo strpljivo do bete i sretno!




> beta bi trebala biti sutra


držim fige  :fige: 




> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


uohohoho! Bravo trudnice, pusa točkici!




> cekam mengu pa u nove pobjede


ne odustaj, digni glavu i hrabro naprijed! i tebe čeka sreća iza ugla!

----------


## barbi26

bubimitka super beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


Prekrasna beta, sad čekamo tik-tak i prvu zimsku bebu!

----------


## tina_julija

> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


Super! Nesto se nas dvije natjecemo?  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav cure! Vidim da me bubekica vec stavila u cekalice bete, da se onda javim i na ovu temu.
Cestitam curama na pozitivnim betama! Danas mi je 3 dnt jedne blastociste i jedne morule. 
Nadam se da cu upast u val pozitivnih beta  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Super! Nesto se nas dvije natjecemo?


Ma kakvo natjecanje, samo se pratimo jer smo terminuše, obje smo imale valentinovsku punkciju  :Smile: 

Hvala cure, sad dok malo slegnemo dojmove, ja jos ne vjerujem... Sad slijedi ono najgore iscekivanje prvog uzv...

----------


## tina_julija

Kad ti je prvi uzv? Ja sutra vadim betu pa sutra opet imamo cekanje....  :Smile:  je, je valentinovska punkcija...

----------


## Zima77

> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


prva liga  :Sing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> Evo da vam se i tu pozalim , punkija prosla, stanica negdje odleprsala, nista od ovog prirodnog, makar se nismo puno ni nadali u prirodnjaku, cekam mengu pa u nove pobjede, 
>  svim novim trudnicama
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama
> Pusa svima cure moje


glavu gore i samo pozitiva i ja se spremam lučiju uskoro :Love:

----------


## vatra86

sandy  :Very Happy:  drzim  :fige:  za beturinu
Bubimitka tvoja beta je prekrasna ~~~~~~~~~ za srce junacko
DJ ~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde i beta bude velika
Tina ~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete
LOTTOS saljem veliki hug, vidim pozitivu u tebi, i to ce biti sigurno nagradjeno jednim mirisljavim bebacem 
Ostalim curkama s bubine,nazalost, velike liste, da joj pomognemo i smanjimo je...  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandy0606

Hvala vam curke. Bez vas bi bilo teze. Ovako sam hrabrija citajuci vasa iskustva. Cak sam se narucila za sutra betu vadit privatno. 
~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

evo da se prijavim.. cekamo 5 mjesec i krecemo u kratki postupak Decapeptyl od 1dc i Gonali od 3dc.. samo treba sad docekat da prodju 2 ciklusa  :Laughing:  i onda s trecim punom parom s puno nade naprijed...

----------


## 123beba

drage cure, za sve one kojima treba čestitati prihvaćam Kaduninu ponudu domaćih rakijica (sada samo virtualno, naravno...  :Smile:  ), pa živjele vi i vaše bebice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!

Svim dragim curama kojima nije sve išlo po planu, da se čim prije sve posloži kako treba pa da i za vas nazdravimo! Držite se!

i na kraju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cure koje upravo prolaze onaj najduži period isčekivanja.... za velike bete i kucajuća srčeka!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta danas 17 dpt 825


Bubi čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> sandy  drzim  za beturinu
> Bubimitka tvoja beta je prekrasna ~~~~~~~~~ za srce junacko
> DJ ~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde i beta bude velika
> Tina ~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete
> LOTTOS saljem veliki hug, vidim pozitivu u tebi, i to ce biti sigurno nagradjeno jednim mirisljavim bebacem 
> Ostalim curkama s bubine,nazalost, velike liste, da joj pomognemo i smanjimo je...  ~~~~~~~~~~~~


iksam

----------


## bubekica

uz standardne cestitke i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ovaj put vam saljem i poziv za kavicu u RL-u  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79125-Z...-03-2013-u-17h

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Kad ti je prvi uzv? Ja sutra vadim betu pa sutra opet imamo cekanje....  je, je valentinovska punkcija...


U nedjelju prvi uzv...  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> sandy  drzim  za beturinu
> Bubimitka tvoja beta je prekrasna ~~~~~~~~~ za srce junacko
> DJ ~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde i beta bude velika
> Tina ~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete
> LOTTOS saljem veliki hug, vidim pozitivu u tebi, i to ce biti sigurno nagradjeno jednim mirisljavim bebacem 
> Ostalim curkama s bubine,nazalost, velike liste, da joj pomognemo i smanjimo je...  ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ovo je tako lijepo napisano,da cu samo potpisati i dodati jos ~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Zima77

:Very Happy:  :Sing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubimitka čestitam , predivna beta !

----------


## kleopatra

lijepe vijesti  Bubimitka  :Klap: 
Sendy fige za betu ....jejja i ja sam imala takvu situaciju,proći će to brzo  :Smile: 
lottos nek iduči postupak bude dobitni  :Smile: 
svim ostalim curama sretno u postupcima i čekanjima bete  , puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!

----------


## Mary123

Ja dobila termin u srpnju...Nova nada! :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

> Ovo je tako lijepo napisano,da cu samo potpisati i dodati jos ~~~~~~~~~~!


i ja veliki *x*

----------


## tina29

da sad ispadoh glupača jer mi nema posta koji sam lijepo htjela potpisati od naše *vatre*!!!
*bubimitka,sendy*  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

kaudana,hvala, mogla bi jedno pivce za živce!! živjeliiiii
bubimitka čestitam na beti  :Very Happy: 
lottos  :Love: , hrabro u nove pobjede!!!!
betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelikeee bete!!! i da vam vrijeme što prije prođe!!
jejja svibanj je za čas! neka bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
svima ostalima još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

> kaudana,hvala, mogla bi jedno pivce za živce!! živjeliiiii
> bubimitka čestitam na beti 
> lottos , hrabro u nove pobjede!!!!
> betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelikeee bete!!! i da vam vrijeme što prije prođe!!
> jejja svibanj je za čas! neka bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> svima ostalima još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


X

----------


## DiDi446

> sandy  drzim  za beturinu
> Bubimitka tvoja beta je prekrasna ~~~~~~~~~ za srce junacko
> DJ ~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde i beta bude velika
> Tina ~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete
> LOTTOS saljem veliki hug, vidim pozitivu u tebi, i to ce biti sigurno nagradjeno jednim mirisljavim bebacem 
> Ostalim curkama s bubine,nazalost, velike liste, da joj pomognemo i smanjimo je...  ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujemm...lijepo receno  :Smile:  
Kada vidim ovo proljetno budenje sa velikim betama  odmah mi je nekako lakse,i sama postajem pozitivnija...
svima kojima treba puno ~~~~~~~~
Mi tek u 4-om mjesecu idemo na kontrolu..poludit cemo do tad  :Raspa:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo nudim ja kavice, čajiće, rakijice.. Kome šta paše.. Da nas Kadauna opet ne špota  :Razz: 

Tina ti ponavljaš danas? Javi nam lijepu brojčicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svima ostalima šaljem puno altgr+1

----------


## bubekica

prihvacam jednu kratku zestu  :Smile: 
*tina_julija* za lijepo duplanje 
*sandy* za lijepu betu
*dino84* za plusic na testu
i svima drugima kolektivne altGr+1!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Ujutro vadila krv, čekam 11h da zovem... Hvala na bijeloj kavi i na vibricama...  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ujutro vadila krv, čekam 11h da zovem... Hvala na bijeloj kavi i na vibricama...


Joj jesam sad i ja nervozna, kao da čekam svoju betu.. Znam da će biti velika, ali sam nestrpljivaaaaaaaa
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Ja bi si čupala kosu sad... Nikako da se minute pomaknu... ;( još da ju uspijem iz prve dobiti....

----------


## Mali Mimi

tina_julija čekamo šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude velika!
Ja ću se počastiti još jednom kavom malo mi je jedna jutros

----------


## Loly

I ja ću jednu kavicu u iščekivanju zadnje folikulometrije, a i paše mi uz ovu južinu vani!
tina_julija čekamooooooo

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija*  :Cekam: 
*Loly* sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina izludit ces nas... Ja peglam i vec peti put virim...
Javi seeeeeeee....

----------


## bubekica

*bubimitka* pazi da si ne skuris robu!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dobro kažeš Bubek, ako skurim onda je Tina_Julija kriva   :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> 1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!


Čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> 1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, čestitam!!!!! Sad si me stvarno prešišala  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* e to se zove beta! divno!  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*tina_julija*, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, čestitam!!!!! Sad si me stvarno prešišala


Sutra bi ti mene prešišala!  :Smile:  sat vremena sam ju zvala pa nemam vise kose na glavi! Ne mogu vjerovat! Hvala curke!

----------


## Loly

> 1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!


Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

vau koja beta to ti je 16 dnt? A ti već 3.put vadila vidim u potpisu šta ti je tako dr. rekao ili si htjela?

----------


## libicaa

Tina predivna beta  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## tina_julija

19.3. Je bio transfer, u petak sam vadila nesluzbeno jer mislim da ne bi prezivjela taj vikend, pa sam privatno vadila...  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislis 19.2.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Mislis 19.2.


Malo nam se Tina pogubila  :Grin:

----------


## snupi

a di nam je Pilek? Kakvo je stanje kod nje?

----------


## tina29

> 1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!


čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

> Mislis 19.2.


Ups, da 19.2. Kak sam ja to samo vazno napisala!  :Embarassed:

----------


## jejja

> 1815!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14.3 prvi uzv!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna beta !!!

----------


## barbi26

tina čestitam! super brojčica!

moja je po očekivanju negativna, ja sam s utrićima prestala još u nedjelju, tako da očekujem m, i krečem s decapeptilom a od 3dc s gonalima. nadamo se trećoj sreći!

----------


## vatra86

Tina cestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija* SAVRŠENO!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sandy0606

moja beta 11dnt 2blastice iznosi 48. cini mi se niska. il je to samo moja paranoja?!
tinci jos jednom cestitam.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* beta je niska za blasticu, ali nista se ne moze znati dok ne ponovis. ima puno prica s niskim betama i lijepim bebama.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak i lijepo duplanje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandy beta ti je malo niska, ali najbitnije je da se pravilno dupla.. Ne preostaje ti nažalost ništa drugo nego ponoviti za 2 dana...
Držimo fige da nam javiš lijepu veliku betu u petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje strpljen - spasen. zasto bi bilo jednostavno kad moze biti slozeno.

----------


## željkica

Tina čestitam  :Very Happy: 

ja sam od sutra pikalica,treća sreća!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina70

*Sandy* ja mislim da si ti ipak trudna. I Inesz je imala malu beticu, a rodila je prekrasnog dečkića.

Kako od ginekologa dobijete uputnicu za ponovo vađenje bete? Vjerovatno bih je dobila bez problema u slučaju niže bete, ali ako je 3-znamenkasta ne vjerujem da bih je mogla ponovo vadit. I da li je uopće potrebno?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nina moras dobiti uputnicu, treba vidjeti da li se beta dupla, zato se i ponavlja...

----------


## Argente

Bubimitka, s obzirom na to da se u Ri beta vadi dosta kasno, ako je OK se ne ponavlja. To je filozofija ovih naših. E sad, ja sam to zaobišla tako da sam ginekologa jednostavno - pitala, i dao bi mi još jednu  :Grin:  A išla sam i o svom trošku u privatni lab.
Legalni put bi vjerojatno bio da s prvom betom dođeš kod MPO doktora, i onda ti on na nalaz napiše da je vadiš...cure koje ste po drugim klinikama, jel to tako ide? Ili vam već na nalaz od transfera napiše "u slučaju pozitivne bete, vaditi još jednom"?
Pretpostavljam nina da ti imaš nalaz na kojem ne piše ništa, i ginekologa koji je navikao izdavati samo jednu uputnicu za betu, ha?  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne znam kako je dalje, ja svaki put kod svog gina dobijem uputnicu za drugu betu, samo mu donesem nalaz od prethodne na uvid...
Ne mogu vjerovati da gin ne bi dao uputnicu da se vidi da li beta raste nakon ivf postupka....

----------


## nina70

Da, na nalazu piše: beta za 12 dana. Pitat ću svog gin ako će mi dat bar još jednom da vadim...naravno, ako dođemo do tog stadija  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka i tina, čestitam na betama!

Ja nažalost neću nastaviti ovaj krasan niz...  :Sad:  malo moramo razmisliti što dalje, ali još nema predaje.

----------


## Inesz

tikki, žao mi je  :Sad: 

dragoj nini70 milijun vibri za betu ~~~~

----------


## mare41

tikki, grlim!

----------


## Mury

*tikki*, jako mi je žao  :Sad: !!!
Čestitke curama sa pozitivnim betama!!!

----------


## Zima77

Tina Julijacestitam prava beta jee :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki nemam rijeci, saljem zagrljaj  :Sad: 

Barbie isto tako  :Sad:

----------


## Marlen

Tikki žao mi je.......

----------


## bubekica

*tikki* poslah pp...
*nina70* kad doneses prvu pozitivnu betu, onda dobis preporuku za vadjenje druge i trazis uputnicu od soc. ginekologa.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

Tikki i Barbi žao mi je. No nema predaje. Doći će i naše vrijeme jednom.

Svim curama evo jedne kavice. :Coffee: 

Mi ovaj  mjesec idemo po smrzlića. :Very Happy:

----------


## libicaa

Tikki, Barbi žao mi je curke   :Crying or Very sad:  držite se

Ja već osjećam pritisak dole (danas će biti 8dan Deca i 4 Gonala).... jel to ok da već osjećam?

----------


## Ginger

> Tikki, Barbi žao mi je curke  držite se


  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Da, na nalazu piše: beta za 12 dana. Pitat ću svog gin ako će mi dat bar još jednom da vadim...naravno, ako dođemo do tog stadija


Moja je bila troznamenkasta i m. sestra mi je rekla da ne treba ponavljati, da je bila niža sigurno bih a ovako nisam ni ja vadila dvaput

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ja već osjećam pritisak dole (danas će biti 8dan Deca i 4 Gonala).... jel to ok da već osjećam?


Normalno je, rastu folikulići...  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

:Smile:  hvala draga.... meni je ovo 1 IVF pa sam totalno zbunjena... nadam se samo da ne raste i cista koju sam imala  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> hvala draga.... meni je ovo 1 IVF pa sam totalno zbunjena... nadam se samo da ne raste i cista koju sam imala


Pitaj dr. šta te muči kad dodješ na folikulometriju.. Jel ti nije cista otišla sa M? Mene dr ne bi pustio sa cistom u postupak.. Ne znam o čemu to ovisi....

----------


## tigrical

> Da, na nalazu piše: beta za 12 dana. Pitat ću svog gin ako će mi dat bar još jednom da vadim...naravno, ako dođemo do tog stadija


nina70 :Heart:

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam operirana lpsc u 10.mj i cista se opet pojavila u 11.mj pa je MPO dr. rekao da nema smisla čekati jel tak možemo još 2 godine... i da ak ne ode s AB pilulama da ćemo punktirati na aspiraciji... 
Ja stvarno ne znam šta bi ja trebala, mislim pa neće me svaka 2 mjeseca operirati... ma joj baš sam ljuta zbog te ciste koja stalno sere po mom jajniku... 

Mislim ja ne znam, možda je ona i otišla sad s M ili se smanjila ...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Draga sve pitaj dr i riješit ćeš nedoumice.. Koliko se sjećam, meni je Luči rekao da nema smisla ako je cista tu jer onda nju hranimo lijekovima  :Unsure: 
Sigurno će ti se javiti netko sa više iskustva/znanja..

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (6)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
tajcigb, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI  08.03.
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
wanna be mommy, Petrova, 1.IVF 13.03.
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF 15.03.
*DJ*, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mravak, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon  1xsek.ICSI, 1xprir.ICSI); suzy.s, RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI; Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF); mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
Barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI
06/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

*podsjecam na KAVICU, utorak se blizi 
*

----------


## sivka

bok cure moje,danas obavili prvi uzv, dr.A veli: GV 13.5mm, s odjeelkom za plod 1,9mm i da smo 5+3 i da imamo  :Heart:  nismo čuli ali gledali kako trepće! a dr. veli "gledajte kako kuca" dalje se pratim kod soc.gin. :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

cestitke svim novim trudnicama,~~~~~~ svima za sto god treba
a tuznicama poseban hug,ne odustajte samo hrabro naprijed,vjera i nada nas vode kroz zivot,ne pomisljajte da posustanete koliko god tesko bilo sve dok ispod vaseg srca ne bude kucalo srce vase najvece ljubavi..

----------


## kismet

bravo *sivka*, sretno i dalje!
*nina70*, nadam se da nećeš trebati ponavljajuću uputnicu jer će te razveseliti jedna lijepa troznamenkasta beta!

----------


## nina70

*Sivka* koji divan osjećaj  :Smile:  Dobro dođu takve vijesti da nam uljepšaju ove kišne dane...
*Inesz, Tigrical, Kismet* hvala  :Heart:  (mislila sam se malo pritajit, ali me je Argente vješto razotkrila  :Smile: 
*Bubekica, Mali Mimi,* bila sam danas po uputnicu i dobra teta mi je odmah dala uputnicu za 2x (bez da sam je pitala)

----------


## sandy0606

bubekica lijepo se vidjeti na listi trudnica. nadam se da cu tamo i ostati.  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

hope nadam se da si ozdravila?

----------


## željkica

počela sa se bockat pa sad u nove pobjede!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sivka prekrasno  :Very Happy: 

Zeljkica sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubek kao i uvijek hvala na listi, lijepo se vidjeti gore  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Bubimitka tvoja velika beta me jako razveselila cestitam draga
Svim curkama puno altgr1

----------


## kameleon

tikki  :Love: 
lotta ~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimiće!!
nina70  :Zaljubljen:  super vijesti i još malo ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
sivka  :Heart:  maleno! predivno!!! uživaj!!!
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## lasta

nina70 vibrice do kraja svemira i nazad za betu


jako sam mislila na tebe ovih dana

----------


## tina29

*željkica* sretno!
*sivka* predivno,uživaj!
*nina70*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!
svimqa big hug i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## hope31

> hope nadam se da si ozdravila?


je bolje mi je draga,malo jos zakasljem al dobro je kako je bilo :Smile:

----------


## piki

> bok cure moje,danas obavili prvi uzv, dr.A veli: GV 13.5mm, s odjeelkom za plod 1,9mm i da smo 5+3 i da imamo  nismo čuli ali gledali kako trepće! a dr. veli "gledajte kako kuca" dalje se pratim kod soc.gin.


Prekrasno sivka! Želim ti lijepu školsku trudnoću do kraja!
Svima ženama Sretan dan žena!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Ovaj je praznik posebna priča,
jer on je samo za najljepša bića,
želim da vam se ostvari svaki san,
za čitav život ne samo za ovaj dan.
SRETAN 8. MART

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure. I ja se (iz prikrajka) veselim svim vašim punkcijama, transferima, betama, srčekima i svim uspjesima. Šaljem puse i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

tikki žao mi je! Grliiiim! 
Sretnicama šaljem  :Kiss:  za dalje!

----------


## Inesz

Dan Žena je, vrvi forum od čestitanja.

U Hrvatskoj žene u 21. stoljeću još urlaju od bolova pri kiretažama u budnom stanju ili pri aspiracijama folikula bez analgezije ili anestezije.


Žene, probudimo se, borimo se za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje!

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje beta je danas 44. U pon sam opet kod dr. Ugl cini se da cemo u nove pobjede u 5. mj.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

Sretan Vam Dan žena!!!!
Posebne čestitke svim novim trudnicama,~~~~~~ svima za sto god treba,
a tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## Stena

Sretan Vam dan žena!!!!!!!

Čestitke na pozitivnim betama,neka se lijepo duplaju......i da sve bude kako treba!!!
Tužnicama....veliki zagrljaj,suosjećam s Vama,znam kako je teško...ali ne dajmo se,borimo se,doći će i naše vrijeme.... :Love: 

Ovom prilikom još da i tu javim,imamo folikul od 18mm,danas štoperica i u nedjelju dan-D punkcija. E sad još da bude j.s. i da se oplodi to bi bila sreća najveća!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Sretan Vam dan žena!!!!!!!
> 
> Čestitke na pozitivnim betama,neka se lijepo duplaju......i da sve bude kako treba!!!
> Tužnicama....veliki zagrljaj,suosjećam s Vama,znam kako je teško...ali ne dajmo se,borimo se,doći će i naše vrijeme....


  pridružujem se!!!
Sutra štoperica, ponedjeljak punkcija....

Stena i tu ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Dan Žena je, vrvi forum od čestitanja.
> 
> U Hrvatskoj žene u 21. stoljeću još urlaju od bolova pri kiretažama u budnom stanju ili pri aspiracijama folikula bez analgezije ili anestezije.
> 
> 
> Žene, probudimo se, borimo se za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje!


He he ja sam se izborila da ne idem bez anestezije na punkciju  :Razz:  Izborimo se da to bude pod normalno, a ne da se svaki put borimo iznova ili proživljavamo strašne bolove pri aspiraciji ijednog folikula! Slažem se da za jedan ili dva nije vrijedno, ali dajte nam mogućnost!

----------


## milasova8

Tikki,draga,jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## medena8

> Ovaj je praznik posebna priča,
> jer on je samo za najljepša bića,
> želim da vam se ostvari svaki san,
> za čitav život ne samo za ovaj dan.
> SRETAN 8. MART


Ovo cu potpisati jer se nema sta dodati, bas na ovoj temi!

Usput zelim s vama podijeliti ostvarenje svoga sna, kakav ceka bas svaku od vas... 08.03. '13., u KBC Split, iz samo 2 snazna truda i bez epiziotomije, rodio se nas sin L. (39 TT, 10:50, 3710g i 50cm, Apgar 10/10)...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

kuvam ranojutarnju kavicu,nesicu,čaj a nadje se i poneka ljuta :Smile: 
lotta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimčiće
Stena,želim bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju
sandi žao mi je,drži se!
nina70  :Heart: 
sivka predivno,uživaj u trudnoći
hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam što prije ozdraviš
željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno bockanje
svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kao i našim trudnicama da im trudnoća prodje što mirnija i bez stresova
veliki zagrljaj našim tužnicama 
medena8 čestitam i dobrodošlica malom L.

----------


## mare41

sonja, tako si lijepo sve sazela pa mogu samo potpisati, hvala na kavi!
medena, cestitam na prinovi

----------


## Loly

Medena cestitam! Potpisujem sonju, cure uzivajte uz kavicu, a ja ode na punkciju  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Oho, hooo...

Medena8 rodila je sina!  :Heart: 

Čestitam! 

Sretno Maleni!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

I ja se svercam pa cu potpisati Sonju, bas si uranila  :Razz: 
Hvala na kavici...
Medena prekrasno, uzivajte.....
Loly za uspjesnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, zaboravih... Mi idemo vidjeti nasu mrljicu na uzv...  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

> Ovo cu potpisati jer se nema sta dodati, bas na ovoj temi!
> 
> Usput zelim s vama podijeliti ostvarenje svoga sna, kakav ceka bas svaku od vas... 08.03. '13., u KBC Split, iz samo 2 snazna truda i bez epiziotomije, rodio se nas sin L. (39 TT, 10:50, 3710g i 50cm, Apgar 10/10)...


ČESTITAM medena želim sve najbolje tebi i tvom malom zlatu uživajte sada oboje prekrasna vijest na današnji dan :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> Eh da, zaboravih... Mi idemo vidjeti nasu mrljicu na uzv...


za bubi i njenu mrvicu  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Zima77

hvala za kavicu moram na posao a svim čekalicama puno sreće strpljenja i dobrih vibri a tužnicama big hug doći će i naše vrijeme,,, :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

medena8 cestitam i dobrodoslica tvom sincicu na ovaj svijet

----------


## nana0501

Medena08 cestitke
Bubimitka uzivajte na uzv
Svima sretno na punkcijama, transferima, betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> kuvam ranojutarnju kavicu,nesicu,čaj a nadje se i poneka ljuta
> lotta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimčiće
> Stena,želim bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju
> sandi žao mi je,drži se!
> nina70 
> sivka predivno,uživaj u trudnoći
> hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam što prije ozdraviš
> željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno bockanje
> svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kao i našim trudnicama da im trudnoća prodje što mirnija i bez stresova
> ...


Kad se već Sonja potrudila, što bi ja sad sve nanovo pisala  :Grin:  pa samo debelo potpisujem! Usput, hvala na coffie!

*medena8* čestitke tebi i TM na malom princu *L.* koji će vam okrenuti svijet naglavačke, a on će vam se samo smješkati i vrtiti vas oko malog prsta! He-he, L. dajem ti podršku da zezaš mamu i tatu do besvjesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

I ja se švercam  :Smile:  
*medena* čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kismet

veliki potpis na Sonju29 (kao što Snekica kaže, da ne prepisujem ponovo)

*Bubimitka*, da vas očara vaša mrljica  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

> kuvam ranojutarnju kavicu,nesicu,čaj a nadje se i poneka ljuta
> lotta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimčiće
> Stena,želim bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju
> sandi žao mi je,drži se!
> nina70 
> sivka predivno,uživaj u trudnoći
> hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam što prije ozdraviš
> željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno bockanje
> svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kao i našim trudnicama da im trudnoća prodje što mirnija i bez stresova
> ...


na ovo može samo ići jedan veliki x

----------


## tina_julija

> Eh da, zaboravih... Mi idemo vidjeti nasu mrljicu na uzv...


Kako je proslo?  :Wink:  
medena8 čestitam!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo mi vidjeli urednu GV 8 mm, sa ZV.... Sve ok zasad... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bravo bubimitka!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubimitka81*  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: 
a za druge - u svemu potpisujem *Sonju29*

----------


## Sonja29

Bubi velika pusa  :Smile:  
Loly promakla mi je tvoja punkcija pa šaljem veliki alt gr i da bude što bezbolnija! :Embarassed: 
ako L.bude kao moja M. bit će im veselo. Ja u životu nisam vidjela manje,tvrdoglavije i zafrkanije dijete.Osim toga dobrica je rijetko kad plače  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Bubimitka81*, bravo za mrvicu  :Very Happy: , neka samo raste!!!!
*Medena8*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Loly

Cure evo me, dobili smo 7 js, ali u ejakulatu nije bilo spermija, pa je mm dao i drugi uzorak, pa se nadamo da će se tu naći koji plivač! Sva sreća pa imamo i zamrznuti materijal, pa se nadamo dobrom tulumu  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i veliki  :Love:  za sve hrabrice...

----------


## tina29

*Medena8* čestitke od srca!
*bubimitka* bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Evo mi vidjeli urednu GV 8 mm, sa ZV.... Sve ok zasad...


A drugi put će vas čekati jedan tik-tak  :Heart: , čestitam, sretno i dalje, do zime!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

medena, čestitke na sinčiću!

----------


## Loly

Jutro djevojcice, evo kavica pa gustajte! Meni jucer bila punkcija, proslo relativno ok, vec popodne bila ko nova, ali nocas strava. Probudila me tako ostra bol u donjem dijelu, pogotovo na desnom jajniku (na njemu punktirano 5 folikula), nisam se mogla pomaknuti, dignuti, a bol konstantna i sve mi pritisak na mjehur i debelo crijevo (posjet wc-u uredan). Jos boli, ali tupa bol, nebi tila panicarit, ovo mi je 4. punkcija i nikad nisam imala ovakve bolove, a cudi me jer me juce cili dan nije bolilo! Uh bas sam vam se lipo pojadala za dobro jutro  :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

*Loly*, hvala na kavici, baš mi treba jedna dupla!! :Laughing: 
što se tiče iznenadnih bolova nakon punkcije, nemam baš iskustva, ili me bolilo odmah ili nikako..
ali vjerujem da je to sve normalno..
*bubimitka*, čestitam, uživaj u trudnoći!!!
*medena8* čestitke!!!
svima ostalima malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!
mene jutros iznenadila vještica! uranila! no koliko se sjećam, to je nakon punkcije normalno...
tako da mi s 8dc krećemo u slavni sekundarni!  :Cool:  ne očekujem ništa, tako da ako se šta lijepog desi, biti će veeeeeeliko iznenađenje!!
pozdravi!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Već sam pisala ali nekaj me internet zeza, pa sorry ako bude dvaput.

Evo jedna kavica za sve  :Smile: 

Bubimitka bravo :Very Happy:   a dalje neka sve bude dosadno i školski i da se za 8 mjeseci mazite i pazite.
Loly to ti je sve individualno, nekada boli a nekada kao i da nisi bio na punkciji.
Kamelon držim :fige:  za uspješan i iznennađujuć sekundarni.
Medena 8 čestitam.

Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## Stena

Evo moje drage da i tu javim,dobili smo jajnu stanicu (prirodni)..sad čekamo sutra dali će se oploditi. Suprug je dao sjeme ali nisu mogli naći S,ali ajde nakon nekoliko centifuga našli su jedan. Bože pomagaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Bubimitka* čestitam,uživaj u trudnoći..da sve bude kako treba.
Svim ostalim curama želim uspjeh u svim postupcima, da i mi što prije budemo u "blaženom stanju"!!!

*Lotta81*..hvala na kavici  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

Loly, hvala na kavici :Coffee: , ja ću usput još i jednu rakijcu za dobre vijesti :pivo: 

Loly, mene ti je jedan jedini put boljelo tako, iako je tad bilo punktirano samo 2 folikula, prošlo tek kroz par dana. 


Loly i Stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum života, 

bubimitka, bravo i čestitke za uredan uzv, svim ostalima za što god vam treba a posebno jednoj forumašici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za današnji dan *10.03.2013!*

----------


## drama_queen

dobra vam nedjelja curke ...za početak čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama ...vi ste naše svjetlo i dajete nam nadu ...čuvajte sebe i svoje mrve i uživajte u svakom trenu tog divnog osjećaja ... 
tužnice drage vama zagrljaji i znajte da niste same i da uvijek postoji nova nada ...
čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

a ja neznalica imam jedno pitanjce ...nedjelja je nemam koga zvat  :Sad:  ...prvi put na stimuliranom, na decapeptylu danas 6 dan, M smo očekivali 13-15 ali meni došla danas ...trebam li se brinuti???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Stena ..vibrrrrrrrrrr za party lab  :Smile: 
Bubimitka81  :Smile:  ...uzivaj u T
Loly da bol brzo prodje....
OStalima vibrrrrrrrr...

----------


## mare41

Drage moje (i dragi moji), dođite ovdje u čestitare! http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79212-R...12#post2362912

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kameleon puno alt gr za uspjesan sekundarni.....
Stena za tulum u labu, jedan je dovoljan  :Smile: 
DramaQ ne vidim problem, uranila ti je samo 3 dana, nije to nesto puno...

Hvala svima na vibricama i cestitkama...

Saljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba  :Smile:

----------


## vulkan

Draga Kameleon nama je sekundarni bio uspješan i jako nas iznenadio tako da ima nade...sretno od srca!!!

----------


## kameleon

vulkan, hvala!! nadam se da će i ovaj moj sekundarni ipak iznenaditi!!!  :Smile: 
stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!
drama, jedino se javi sutra doc da je vještica stigla, ako moraš početi s još nekom terapijom od 3dc..inače, ja sam od 3dc dobivala decapeptil i gonale, ne znam koja je tebi točno terapija....
ostale još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pozdravi!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro svima, uz jutarnju finu kavu i uz jednu lijepu vijest-naša Miki76 čeka bracu/seku za svog sinčića, Miki, draga, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Miki 76,
čestitam!  :Smile: 

~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Ajme Miki prekrasno , čestitamo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

fina kavica Mare, thx
a ja jedva čekam sutrašnju, joj  kak zmuljat na poslu da mogu ranije zgibati. Jel izdaje ko kakvu  potvrdu, jer za svaku vražju minutu moramo imati potvrdu??

----------


## Bubimitka81

Miki cestitam!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Miki čestitam!!!

----------


## Kadauna

hvala Mare na kavici, pitam se gdje se zagubila rakijca jutarnja :pivo: 

ja ću jednu u ime blizanaca rođenih od naše BigBlue  :pivo:  


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za Miki76 i braceka ili seku koju čekaju

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kadauna ti nešto često spominješ rakijicu  :Laughing: 

Ajd onda živjela  :pivo:

----------


## Snekica

BB čestitke na twinsima!!!  :Very Happy: 
Miki76 pa to je predivno!!!  :Very Happy: 
ajme, konačno malo sunca na forumu!

----------


## libicaa

eto i mene... bila jučer i danas na uzv... jučer D 12/10/10/10, L 11/11/11, endo 5,9 ... danas D 13/12/12 L/14/13/13 endo 7,6.. vadila estradiol, sutra opet uzv... kak vam se čini? 
Cista je tu, nije velika, čak se i smanjila malo, valjda od AB pilula.

----------


## bubekica

pozdrav svima!
*miki 76* cestitam, bas me obradovala vijest!
*medena 8*  :Very Happy:  cestitam tebi i tvojoj obitelji, a malenom L. - dobrodosao!
*sandy0606* cekam....
svima drugima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

lista je u nastajanju, cekam jos neke vijesti.

----------


## Stena

_Sretna sam ali nadam se da ova sreća neće kratko trajati._

Oplođena je stanica i ako se bude pravilno dijelila i bude sve u redu u srijedu transfer!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stena super, navijamo za dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> _Sretna sam ali nadam se da ova sreća neće kratko trajati._
> 
> Oplođena je stanica i ako se bude pravilno dijelila i bude sve u redu u srijedu transfer!!!


bravo stena vibram za dalje  :Yes:  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

Čestitam na prinovama i novim trudnočama  :Very Happy: ! :Very Happy: 
*Stena*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu!
*libicaa*,lijepo rastu folikuliči,nek samo tak nastave  :fige: .
*loly*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bol ode i za uspješan transfer!
Ja prijavljujem danas 3. dan na puregonima,u petak prva fm.

----------


## rozalija

Miki76 čestitam od srca.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> Dobro jutro svima, uz jutarnju finu kavu i uz jednu lijepu vijest-naša Miki76 čeka bracu/seku za svog sinčića, Miki, draga, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ajme, super, čestitam, Miki  :Smile: )))!!!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (6)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF 15.03.
*DJ*, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.03.
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI 23.03.
suzy.s, RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI; Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI); Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF);

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF; drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, 1. IVF; žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
mativa, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
Barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Ginger

> Dobro jutro svima, uz jutarnju finu kavu i uz jednu lijepu vijest-naša Miki76 čeka bracu/seku za svog sinčića, Miki, draga, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Very Happy: čestitam!

medena8  :Heart:  za tvoju srećicu

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

Evo da se i ja prijavim idemo po nasr smrzlice u petak je transfer ajde da vise urodi plodom. Cestitam svima na uspjehu...

----------


## Loly

*PetraP* sretno!
Prijavljujem transfer sutra, treći dan!

----------


## žužy

*bubek*,fala za listu i kaj vodiš brigu o svima nama  :Smile: 
*PetraP,Loly*, :fige:  :fige:  za transfer!

----------


## sandy0606

Bubek moja beta je porazavajuca. Cekam m. Dog s dr je da idemo u FET u 5. mj. Tako da do tada strpljen spasen. 
Ug rekla dr da mogu u ful stimulaciju tek za sest mjeseci a u medjuvremenu mogu s klomifenom. Al kaze o tom po tom. Ono kaj mene brine je ulazi li klomifen u ona 4 stim postupka te ima li kod mene smisla obzirom da imam snizeni amh i da sam sad uz 4 menopura 7 dana dobila 7 js. Pametnice moje pomozite svojim iskustvima.  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

sandy,
pitaj na VV da li klomifen računaju kao stimulirani. ako računaju, ja ne bih išla u komifenski postupak.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy*  :Love: 
koliko znam, na VV klomifenski postupak racunaju kao prirodnjak, ali to obavezno provjeri i s dr. i s pravnom sluzbom. sto se tice amh, tu nisam doma, javit ce se netko tko zna. koliko smrzlica imas?

----------


## ljubilica

ufffff, još malo pa nastupam opet
*bubek* fakat si vrijedna  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Malo kasnim ali 

Stena za srijedu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da je to to.

Svim curama ~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.

----------


## sandy0606

bubek imamo jednog dobrog "eskimica". tako je rekla biologica. znam da je to s odmrzavanjem rizik al eto nada umire zadnja.

----------


## drama_queen

jesam kameleon javila se na kliniku, kaze teta sestra da je to sve ok ...od sutra krecem sa menopurom i u nedilju na uzv  :Smile:  nastavljamo po planu  :Klap: 

Bubek, fala za listu i kaj vodiš brigu o svima nama 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama pa se poslužite za što god vam triba

----------


## drama_queen

jesam kameleon javila se na kliniku, kaze teta sestra da je to sve ok ...od sutra krecem sa menopurom i u nedilju na uzv  :Smile:  nastavljamo po planu  :Klap: 

Bubek, fala za listu i što vodiš brigu o svima nama 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama pa se poslužite za što god vam triba

----------


## drama_queen

pardonchek curke ...zblesao mi se komp ... admin slobodno izbrisat ove zadnje dvije ...

----------


## kameleon

bubekica  :Heart:  hvala na listi...
drama ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe js!!!
loly,petrap ~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere!!!!!
sandy  :Love: , sretno s FET-om ,da baš on bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~!!!!
stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!
cure, svima još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pozdravi!! :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Podpisuje *kamelon*
bubekica  :Heart:  hvala na listi...
drama ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe js!!!
loly,petrap ~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere!!!!!
sandy  :Love: , sretno s FET-om ,da baš on bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~!!!![/I]


Hvala cure na vibricama..ljubim.. :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

samo da velim novosti sa vinogradske od danas i oni po novom naručuju za vađenje krvi!

----------


## barbi26

ja prijavljujem da sam na decapeptylu i gonalu od jučer!

----------


## bubekica

cure, nema na cemu  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

Spavaliceeeeee dobro jutro  :Smile: 
Evo fina kavica za lijep i ugodan dan! Meni će sigurno biti lijep, idem na transfer, po svoje mrvice  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

loly ~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i trudnoću

 :Coffee:  za sve i neka bude puno prosinačkih beba i naravno svih onih mejseci prije i posslioje

----------


## Bubimitka81

Loly hvala na kavici i sretno  :Smile: 

Barbi za uspješan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubek  :Klap:  (imam pitanjce... zašto smo još uvijek "u veljači"?)

Svima puno altgr+1

----------


## bubekica

> Loly hvala na kavici i sretno 
> 
> Barbi za uspješan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bubek  (imam pitanjce... zašto smo još uvijek "u veljači"?)
> 
> Svima puno altgr+1


Mislis na trudnice? Gleda se datum punkcije, to je nepisano nasljedjeno pravilo  :Wink: 
Loly ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma daj pa gdje ja živim?! Otkad to? Ja sam uvjerena da smo na listi sa prijavljenom betom... :facepalm:

----------


## PetraP

Loly sretno!

----------


## kleopatra

sretno svima cure,u kojim god fazama bile !!! malo sam bila odsutna pa nemogu poloviti sve  :Razz:   Ljubim-grlim i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem !!!!!!

----------


## libicaa

Ja u čet. štopericu dobijem i u subotu punkcija ....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vrijedna naša *Bubekice*  :Smile:  ... hvala na listi... :Very Happy: 
Ja prijavljujem "bježanje" JS  :Evil or Very Mad:  ....prirodnjak opet u 4 mj i na listi za stimulirani u 6 mj....
Svima ostalima ...pusa  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

cure drage (i dečki),
samo bi svima htjela poželiti puunoo sreće i živaca u cijeloj ovoj mpo priči.

Tužnicam šaljem zagrljaje a sretnicama sa plusićima, poz betama i kuckajućim srčekima što mirnije trudničke dane.

Pusa velika svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sissy75

evo napokon i mene nakon pauze od više od godinu dana
3.dan pikalica i to samostalna  :Very Happy:  u subotu prva folikulometrija
loly~~~~ i svima ostalima puno puno alt gr i onog ostalog  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> sretno svima cure,u kojim god fazama bile !!! malo sam bila odsutna pa nemogu poloviti sve   Ljubim-grlim i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem !!!!!!


Potpisujem  :Very Happy: 

*Bubekica* hvala na listi... evo drage moje-kako mi je danas *1DC*startam u četvrtak pa kako god bilo  :scared:

----------


## bubekica

*sandra* u cetvrtak si na vv? sretno draga! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sissy* bravo za samo-pikanje  :Very Happy:  sretno!
*Bab* trostruki  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* jesam u četvrtak.... kad vidim kako su cure sretne kad krenu, pitam se što nije u redu sa mnom  :Confused:  meni se svaki put sve manje ide  :Undecided:

----------


## Miki76

Cure, hvala na cestitkama! I hvala nasoj dragoj glasnogovornici Mare!
Trudnoca je iz kucne radinosti, totalno iznenadjenje, nakon svega!
Eto, stvarno je sve moguce u ovom nasem mpo svijetu!

----------


## snupi

bravo *miki76*, nadam se da   bude sto vise sa takvim vijestima i da ne moramo u postupke!

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Da vas i ja malo ohrabrim kao i Miki. Rodila sam sina 2010g iz ivf postupka na VV i sad sam prije 2 mj rodila drugog sina iz kucne radinosti. Nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam skuzila da sam trudna, pripisivala sam sve tegobe proljetnom vremenu, a bio je to moj lijepi, neplanirani sin! Sve je moguce! Ne gubite nadu nikada! Ponekad je stvarno tesko, ali sve ode u zaborav kad dodju djeca. Sretno svima!

----------


## Stena

Prijavljujem transfer sutra u 9:00h ,biolog kaže da je danas četverostaničan... :Wink: _ Bože pomagaj za dalje!_

*Miki76* čestitke i od mene...to su vijesti koje pobude u meni nove nade..

Svim ostalim hrabricama...čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

loly sretno na transferu  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## libicaa

Sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Stena*,evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## Loly

Evo me cure, vraćena 2 kaže dr. odlična embrija! Jučer se jedan počeo dijeliti pa me dr. pitao oćemo i njega vratiti, ali ja nisam pristala na vraćanje 3 embrija!
Sutra moram zvati da vidim kako napreduje, pa ako bude ok, zamrznut ćemo ga. Mm nije ni u jednom ejakulatu imao spermija, pa su koristili zamrznutu.
Sad laganini i pozitiva  :Wink: 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Go Loly go!

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

stena sutra u 9 si trudnica  :Wink: 
miki76 čestitke
i novoj zadarskoj trudnici  :Smile:  loly mazi bušu i think pink 
svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Stena....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

loly  :Very Happy:  za mrvice!!
stena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvu!!
 :Kiss:  svim ostalima, trudnicama,čekalicama,pikalicama...
moj sekundarni krece s uzv u pon! jedva čekam!!  :Very Happy: 
pozdravi!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon barem cemo imat s kim dijeliti brige do pozitivne bete ( naravno i tvoje i moje)  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro  :Coffee: ...fina jedna jutarnja za sve moje hrabrice  :Smile:  (nema sendviča šteta)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

eto kad se nudi fina jutranja kavica da se i ja poslužim!  :Smile:  zelimo_bebu hvala!!!!!!!! 

Šaljem vam puno vibrica... posebno za postupke koji su u tijeku... da stimulacije budu što bolje, js što kvalitetnije, punkcije što bezbolnije i bete visoke do neba!!!!!!!!!!! Držite se drage moje dame! 

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i da idući postupak bude Bingo!!!!!!

----------


## Stena

Evo mene..vraćena moja 7-stanična mrvica...._Sad je sve u Božjim rukama!_
Beta za 12 dana,opet to glupo čekanje....ubiše me ,odoh ja na spavanje,budim se za 12 dana.......ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Bubimitka81

Stena za ugodan san i veliku betu  :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure!!!   evo ja vam se pridružujem danas mi je 4dnt-BLASTICE!!! :Yes:  BETA 25,03,  A DO TADA PUNO ČEKANJA!
SVIMA ŽELIM SVE NAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ............ ZA SVE ŠTA VAM TREBA!!

----------


## Lotta81

Stena sve sam ti već rekla, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da za 12 dana vidiš naljepši mogući broj.

Svim curama za što god da treba šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Ja u utorak 19. 03 idem po svojeg smrzlića (nadam se da će se moj mali eskimić uspješno odmrznuti)

----------


## mravak

*Stena*   :Zaljubljen: 

Suzy.s.  :Klap:

----------


## Stena

*Loota81* moja...ma ne boj se čeka tebe tvoj smrzlić da ti pleše u buši....... :Preskace uze: 

*suzi.s* uuu al si rano vadila betu,ali je lijepa...sretno za dalje.... :Klap:

----------


## linalena

to je datum vađenja bete  :Cool:

----------


## mravak

joj, i ja sam na prvu skužila da je *suzy.s*, već vadila betu ...a ono beta 25.3.2013.  :Embarassed:

----------


## suzy.s

*stena* --- malo si krivo shvatila betu vadim tek 25.03.13 , a danas mi je 4 dnt!!!

----------


## Stena

Ajoj.... :Embarassed:  baš sam baksuz...ma neka bude ogromna beturinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*lotta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*stena*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*suzy.s*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

> *lotta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *stena*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *suzy.s*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure svima ~~~~~~~~~ krenuli smo s prirodnim pa ce dr.probati "uloviti" JS...pregled opet u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## Zima77

sandra sretno dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Zima hvala!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sandra1971...sretno...trebati će ti  :Kiss:  ....samo hrabro ..

----------


## Lotta81

sretno Sandra :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Evo da prijavim, prvi uzv doktor nam je rekao da smo mali mali, palčić mali....  :Wink:  sve ok kontrola u srijedu....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandra sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tina Julija jeste vidjeli srčeko?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tina.....bravooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

nismo, nazalost... ;( nadamo se slijedeći tjedan..

----------


## Sandra1971

Hvala na dobrim željama za uspjeh, iako mislim da je ovo promašen mjesec!!
*tina_julija*  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*Sandra1971* molim lijepo, bez pesimizma. samo optimizam  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> *Sandra1971* molim lijepo, bez pesimizma. samo optimizam


Tako je  :oklagija: 
 :pivo:

----------


## tina29

*sandra* pa mislim stvarno,nema di nisi napisala da je postupak promašen.
stvarno te treba nalupati i to ču napraviti slijedeči put kad dođeš na kavu  :oklagija: 
ajde malo optimizma i vjere!!!

----------


## Stena

*tina* da kuca  :Heart:  junačko!!!!!!
*sandra*  budi hrabra....nema promašaja....uvijek kreni s novom nadom...vjeruj!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

> *tina* da kuca  junačko!!!!!!
> *sandra*  budi hrabra....nema promašaja....uvijek kreni s novom nadom...vjeruj!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem, 
stena i suzys ~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu, i da vam brzo prolazi vrijeme u čekanju!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*tina29, žužy, ljubilica, stena...*  :Shock:   :Embarassed:  
oprostite molim, do kraja ožujka sam trudna  :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## libicaa

Cureeee ja sam sutra na punkciji  :scared:

----------


## Loly

Dobro jutrooooo curke evo  :Coffee:  pa guštajte
Ajmo redom  :Smile: 

*Suzys, Stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za veeeeliku betu!
*Lotta* puno sreće s tvojim smrzlićem!
*Sandra* iš iš negativa, samo pozitiva, sritno!
*Tina_julija* čestitke za malu mrvicu, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
*Libicaa* želim ti što bezbolniju punkciju i lipe js!

----------


## libicaa

Cure meni nekak slabo, jel imao ko takvu nuspojavu od Ovitrelle?

----------


## DiDi446

Suborke moje svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Imam jedno pitanjce,tko je bio na aih-u koliko je bila pauza od postupka do postupka??   :Confused:

----------


## Stena

*Libicaa* ajde ne boj se..možda ti slabo od straha i nervoze,sve je to normalno. Ako si povratila može biti neka nuspojava,ali ovako..ma sve će bit ok,ne boj se,prođe sve..fizička bol se uvijek zaboravi,psihička je malo zaj....i SRETNO na punkciji,i da budu pepane j.s. a poslije "ober" tulum u labiću..... :Dancing Fever: 

_Draga ne boj se,iz ove kože ne možemo_....bit će sve u redu.. :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

> Suborke moje svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Imam jedno pitanjce,tko je bio na aih-u koliko je bila pauza od postupka do postupka??


Ja sam isla svaki drugi ciklus na aih uz klomifene i tako 4puta zaredom. kako nije bilo ocekivanih rezultata prebacili smo se na ivf

----------


## vatra86

Sandra- veljaca je bio propali mjesec, e pa ne moze sad svaki mjesec biti takav.... Ugl.. Mi cemo biti trudne do kraja ozujka, kako si rekla!! I tocka!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra- veljaca je bio propali mjesec, e pa ne moze sad svaki mjesec biti takav.... Ugl.. Mi cemo biti trudne do kraja ozujka, kako si rekla!! I tocka!!


Točno.... na Badnjak ili doček možemo u rodilište  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI)  
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (5)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF 15.03.
*DJ*, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.03.
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI 23.03.
Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF) 25.03.
suzy.s, RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.03.
Ftičica, Petrova, 1. AIH 
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI 26.03.
Prozerpina, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 27.03.
mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI 27.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF); Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica*  :Kiss:  za listu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrijedna naša Bubek  :Smile: 

Cure svima puno altgr+1

----------


## Loly

*Sandra i Vatra*  i ja ću s vama, i ja ću biti trudna do kraja ožujka  :Smile: 
Bubekica  :Klap:

----------


## vatra86

Loly-Pa sigurno da hocemo!!! Novu 2014 slavimo u rodilistu...  :Laughing: 
Bubi svaka cast za listu! Nisam te duugo pohvalila..  :Kiss:

----------


## *DJ*

Moja beta 0,4  :Sad: 
Cure zelim vam svima od srca uspjesne postupke i  da sto prije docekate velike bete i srceka!

----------


## Loly

> Moja beta 0,4 
> Cure zelim vam svima od srca uspjesne postupke i  da sto prije docekate velike bete i srceka!


Žao mi je draga, isplači se i odtuguj, a onda u nove pobjede za jedno malo  :Heart:

----------


## Štrumfet@

Prijavljujem i ovdje,beta 760  :Yes: . 

Onima u iščekivanju puno sreće

----------


## Stena

*Štrumfet@* Čestitam..... :Very Happy: 
*Bubekica*  :Naklon:  za listu
**DJ** Znam teško je....i baš mi je žao... :Sad: 
*Sandra,Vatra,Loly*...i ja i ja........bi bila s vama trudna....ajde nek nam se ova želja ostvari...pa već je vrijeme...  :mama:

----------


## kismet

Štrumfeta, čestitke, beta ti je štrumfastična, koji je to dnt?

Tužnicama pusa i  :Love: , a nestrpljvim čekalicama želim da sve budu zimske terminuše...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svimaaaaa...
 :Kiss:  Bubekici..

----------


## Štrumfet@

> Štrumfeta, čestitke, beta ti je štrumfastična, koji je to dnt?


16dnt(tj.transfer bio 27.02.)


Hvala vam cure da na dobrim željama  :Kiss:

----------


## doanna

evo da se i ovdje javim, jučer sam preuzela svoje menopure, čekam slijedeći tjedan i započinje moja avantura prvog pikanja  :Shock:

----------


## Bubimitka81

DJ bas mi je zao  :Love: 

Strumfeta cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*DJ*,grlim  :Love: 
*Štrumfet@*,čestitam od srca!
kolko sam sretna zbog jedne,tolko mi je žao zbog druge..
Ja obavila svoju prvu fm,za sad zadovoljna razvojom situacije,u nedjelju ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Dj- hug...drzi se...bit ce!
Strumfeta-  :Very Happy:  cestitam!
Stena- naravno da i ti budes s nama slavila novu u radjaoni!  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

dj  :Love: , štrufeta pa je štrumfastično!

----------


## kleopatra

curke... mi jučer vidli kak malo srčeko radi BLINK-BLINK  :Smile:   puse svima  :Kiss:   i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !!!!!!

----------


## *DJ*

Hvala cure na riječima utjehe! Iako sam se pripremila i na negativnu betu, teško je srcu, puno teže nego prošli put.... 
sutra je novi dan, ali nadu ne gubim

----------


## *DJ*

> curke... mi jučer vidli kak malo srčeko radi BLINK-BLINK   puse svima   i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !!!!!!


Čestitam na  :Heart: , predivno!

----------


## željkica

U nedjelju mi punkcija,imamo 15 folikula,he he !!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

*kleopatra* čestitke na  :Heart: 
*željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno lijepih jajčeka!

----------


## mostarka86

*DJ;* žao mi je draga...odmori se i u nove pobjede  :Sad: 
*štrumfeta,* čestitam na lijepoj beti~~~~~~~~~~~~~111 za duplanje i srčeko  :Smile: 
*kleopatra*  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam...
*željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bolje js  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> *DJ;* žao mi je draga...odmori se i u nove pobjede 
> *štrumfeta,* čestitam na lijepoj beti~~~~~~~~~~~~~111 za duplanje i srčeko 
> *kleopatra*  čestitam...
> *željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bolje js


X

----------


## 123beba

Good morning my ladies!  :Smile:  Evo serviram kavu i tople napitke po želji! 

Veliki potpis na mostarku! 
I da sve cure čim prije napišu svoj post kakav nam je jučer napisala kleopatra!

----------


## Loly

*123beb*a fala na kavici, mada sam jednu već popila, muči me nesanica pa sam na nogama ranom zorom!
A tek 4 dnt uh uh...

----------


## s_iva

Cure, samo da vas pozdravim  :Bye: 
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme tako da nisam baš u toku. 
Čestitke na svim pozitivnim betama i srčekima! Posebno čestitam dragoj *Bubimitki81* i želim da ovaj put trudnoća bude savršena!
Svim tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i puno hrabrosti za dalje.
Moja trudnoća je opet loše završila u 18 tjednu. Trenutno sam još u šoku, ali nadam se da ću uskoro doći k sebi, i imati plan za daljnju borbu.
Iako, ponekad se pitam ima li uopće smisla siliti nešto što očigledno ne ide!?

----------


## Loly

*s_iva*   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

s_iva :Crying or Very sad: , pa kako, što kažu dr. zašto se to događa?

----------


## Bubimitka81

S_Iva nemam riječi, stvarno.. Prestrašno.. U čemu je problem, jel znate razloge? Drži se draga, za ovo stvarno treba puno snage, nadam se da ćeš ju pronaći..
Šaljem veliki zagrljaj jer su riječi suvišne  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Curke od danas moram Bromergon pit 2 puta na dan al neznam koliki razmak mora bit,u uputi o lijeku ništa ne piše,jel zna ko?

----------


## Muma

s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Stena

> Cure, samo da vas pozdravim 
> Nije me bilo neko vrijeme tako da nisam baš u toku. 
> Čestitke na svim pozitivnim betama i srčekima! Posebno čestitam dragoj *Bubimitki81* i želim da ovaj put trudnoća bude savršena!
> Svim tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i puno hrabrosti za dalje.
> Moja trudnoća je opet loše završila u 18 tjednu. Trenutno sam još u šoku, ali nadam se da ću uskoro doći k sebi, i imati plan za daljnju borbu.
> Iako, ponekad se pitam ima li uopće smisla siliti nešto što očigledno ne ide!?


 :Crying or Very sad: 
Draga nemoj se bedirati,oćito je da je nama Bog namijenio da se malo više borimo za naše "mirišljave smotuljke",iako sam ponekad jako ljubomorna na one koje normalno ostanu trudne (nemojte mi zamjeriti) i nisu svijesne kako se mi borimo,kroz što sve prolazimo.
Ne odustaj,vjeruj...jednom kad se budeš najmanje nadala,doći će....doći će tvoje-naše vrijeme...Iskreno se nadam i suosjećam s tobom.Ponekad čovjek riječima ne može opisati kako se osjeća. :Sad: 



_"Teško je čekati nešto što znaš da se možda neće dogoditi. Ali još je teže odustati ako znaš da je to nešto što si uvijek željela…"_

----------


## 123beba

S_iva, tako mi je žao... Ne mogu si niti zamisliti kako je to teško i kakvu bol to donosi u život... Vidim da ti ipak u potpisu stoji da ne odustajes pa ću ja misliti na tebe i držati  :fige:  da iduća bebica sa vama pozivi dugo i sretno! I naravno, da njen život počne u idućem postupku! Drži se! 

Loly tebi želim veliku betu da ti ne bude žao ovih nesanica  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

s_iva jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

s_iva, užasno mi je žao...nemam riječi...zašto se ovo dešava i zašto ovako tešku našu borbu, još više otežava? ne znam...jednostavno, nije fer! :Love: 
mury  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_iva

> s_iva, pa kako, što kažu dr. zašto se to događa?


Ovaj put kromosomska greška.
Prve dvije ili tri trudnoće zbog trombofilije navodno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

s_iva baš grozno, a nije se ništa prije vidjelo na UZV (mislim u ovoj zadnjoj trudnoći)

----------


## tina29

s-iva  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

s_iva,jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

žao mi je odmori se skupi snage za dalje i kreni u nove pobjede jel ti si žena ratnica :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

*S_Iva* , ne znam šta da ti kažem- mislim da bi te trebali postati na nekakve pretrage da saznaju zasto se to dogodilo!*Željki* ja sam bromergona p pila istu turu kao i ti i za vrijeme stimulacije  i ok ti ne vele da prestanes i da moras ponovno vadtiti krv.

----------


## Snekica

s_iva  :Crying or Very sad:  prestrašno! Žao mi je, draga moja! Nemam riječi...

----------


## libicaa

Iva zao mi je draga  :Sad:                        Ja bila jutros na punkciji, dobili 6 js, sutra zovem da vidim jel se se oplodile ... Ufffff

----------


## Sandra1971

*s_iva* žao mi je   :Love: 
*libicaa* čestitam, za koji dan si na ET!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Jutro svima! 
Nudim slatku kavicu da ispere gorcinu koju je jucerasnji dan ostavio... Ne ponovilo se....
Pisem s moba pa umjesto pojedinacnih vibrica saljem one kolektive, uz jednu kratku zestu za lijepe vijesti u iducem tjednu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici Bubek i što kažeš ne ponovio se jučerašnji dan..

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Argente

Hvala bubi, stvarno je potrebna!  :Coffee:   :pivo:

----------


## libicaa

Nase mrve se dobro razvijaju, sutra zovem opet pa ce mi reci kad je ET.. Kaj mislite koliko ih ima kad je biolog rekao da ce vjerojatno ici na 5 dan.. Imali smo 6 js..

----------


## snupi

bravo libicee za sto bolji scenarij!

----------


## Stena

*libicaa*  :Very Happy:  super,a nisi pitala biologa koliko ih se oplodilo??
*Željkica* sretno na punkciji da bude što bezbolnija...i puno j.s.  :Kiss: 
*Bubek* hvala na kavi,baš mi je godila  :Kiss: 
Cure za kaj se pije taj Bromergon? 
Mene danas bole jajnici,rasturaju...ah nadam se da nije ništa alarmantno.. :Rolling Eyes: 
*s_iva* Bože pomozi,ne ponovilo se..NIKOME!!!

----------


## libicaa

Jesam, rekao je da se lijepo razvijaju, hm ne znam dal to znaci svih 6 ili?? Dobro vidjet cemo sutra  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*stena* bromergon je lijek za snizavanje prolaktina...
*libicaa* moguce je da je svih 6 oplodjeno, ali ne mora biti.  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

šaljem velike  :Love:  *s_ivi, mury, hope* cure drzite se i samo hrabro... nek vam Bog da snage da sve to nekako prebrodite
ostalim saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke
ja sutra idem na 1 fm...
puse svima

----------


## jejja

jutro curke, nije me bilo par dana, hobijem ubijam dane... vidim svasta nesto se izdesavalo pa cu sveukupno poslat zagrljaje, vibrice i sve sto treba...
vatra sretno sutra draga

----------


## žužy

Ahoj!Evo malo  :Coffee:  poslije ručka,ili prije ko kasni (ko ja)  :Smile: .
Mi bili danas na 2. fm,rekao dr. da lijepo napreduju folikuli  :Very Happy: ,ima tri po 18mm,dva po 16 i ostalih nekoliko je do 12mm.
Vjerojatno danas štoperica i preksutra punkcija,vadila sam progesteron pa budem popodne zvala za nalaz i onda mi budu rekli za dalje...
Zakaj se vadi progesteron 10 dc,ko zna?

*libicaa*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!
*vatra*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## željkica

evo me moja punkcija je prošla grozno,sve je bilo ok dobili smo 11 js  :Very Happy:  i onda nakon 5-6 min počela sam krvarit užas to zaustavljanje je bilo užasno,al dobro zaboravit ćemo i to glavno da ima js,sutra će me zvat da vidimo kako se razvija!
dobila sam uz bromergon,utrogestan i estrofem za pit,čemu on služi?

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* na vv cijelo vrijeme prate estradiol i progesteron za vrijeme stimulacije, za estradiol smo raspravljale pa znam da znas, a za progesteron iskreno nemam pojma... 
*željkica* bravo nesilice!!!!! divno divno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*vatra86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## libicaa

Estrofem je za debljanje endometrija... Svima saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iduce dane

----------


## žužy

Je..zbunilo me malo ovo danas,znam da vade prog. u drugom dijelu ciklusa..a do sad mi ga niko nije spominjal.Idem malo guglat  :Cool: 
*željkice*, :Klap:  super za stanice,nek se sad dijele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sad samo laganiti,brzo ćeš se oporaviti  :Love: .

----------


## suzy.s

cure pomozite!!! jučer mi je bio 7 dnt blastice , kad ono šok na wc papiru malo sukrvice! Gotova san bila----- poslije onako rozi iscjedak ali isto samo na papiru, pa da , pa ne i tako cjeli dan a navečer grčevi u trbuhu kao kad te viroza hvata.  To mi je trajalo jedno 4 sata i onda se sve smirilo i jutros ništa samo iscjedak od utrića!? dali je to možda inplatacija???????? NADAM SE! SAD MI JE TAMAN 28dc kad bi trebala doći M, do sada nisam još nikada dočekala betu uvijek bim dobila točno na vrijeme ,pogotovo nakon stimulacije!   sory malo sam se raspisala ali moram negdje isprazniti dušu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

suzy.s ajde ti napravi sutra betu pa da riješiš dileme teško je ovako nagađati jer može biti i ovo i ono, evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude pozitivna

----------


## jejja

*suzy_s* moze biti impl. mislim da je meni bas 7 dc bilo tako ali samo jedna tockica i to dok sam utrice stavljala, sad, ti si isto pretpostavljam na utricima pa je pitanje mozda oni zaustavljaju da M dodje.. ne zelim te plasiti ali onako realno moze biti i jedno i drugo.. Najbolje je da se smiris, nastavis s terapijom pa za koji dan napravis testic ili betu.. drzim fige da je implantacijsko i da te testic /beta usreci

----------


## suzy.s

svaki put bim do sada dobila M preko utrića!!!!

----------


## Muma

*željkica* bravo za js! Bit će blastice!  :Klap: 
*žužy* samo hrabro dalje, skupi hrabrosti do utorka! Ali ne brini too much, bit će opet punkcija od 5 minuta  :Wink: 
*libicaa* nek se lijepo dijele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*vatra86* za lijepi folikulić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*suzy.s* nadam se da neće biti više ništa crvenkastog ili rozog, samo jedna velika brojka kroz par dana!

----------


## kismet

suzy, implantacija blastice je unutar 48 h, a trodnevnih unutar 72 h, tako da se sasvim sigurno bol ili grčevi ne osjećaju uslijed implantacije.
Krvaruckanje na dan krad treba stići vještica je normalno, dok nije obilno, a isto tako i grčevi ili menstrualni bolovi, mene je jako boljelo,imala sam pms simptome, plakala ko kišna godina, a stvari nisu stigle  :Smile: 
Deveti dnt možeš piškiti testić, pa po potrebi vaditi betu.
Inače, implantacijsko krvarenje se javlja u manje od 20 % trudnoća.
Sretno, da nam javiš lijepe vijesti, od srca želim!

----------


## jejja

cure, 21dc mi je , na duphastonu sam i prokrvarila sam upravo.. sad ne znam sta da radim.. jel da nastavim s duphicima, trebala bi ih piti od 11-25 dc, jel da se sutra javim svojoj gin ili na humanu jer za postupak moram cekat 2 ciklusa i ova glupa vjestica jos nije trebala doc nikako.. sve mi se opet zbrckalo i bas sam sad na cudu

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* moguce je da si ovulirala ovaj ciklus pa je m dosla preko duphica... nazovi sutra svoju gin, al po meni pi trebala prestat s duphicima i brojat tih 20 dana kao jedan ciklus.

----------


## jejja

Nazvat cu je sutra ujutro odmah, vjerujem da jedan dufic jos veceras nece napraviti nikakvo cudo.. A sumnjam da je bila O jer je to kod mene jako rijetko prirodno ali mooozda je moguce jer sam u ovom ciklusu imala jednu jaku probadajucu bol na par sekundi pa sam se sama sebi smijala da mozda tako izgleda ovulacija.. ali da ni vrazji dufici ne odrade posao kod mene pa to je nevjerojatno..

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice- ti ces i smrzlice imati za bracu ili seku... Super!!
Zuzy- bit ce to super!! Nis ti ne brini, prepusti se doktorima iiiiiii da nam uskoro budes trbusasta
Jejja- M na 21 dc??? Ja bi zvala i svog gin i humanu sutra... Joooj kako ti se to poremetilo.. Hug
Jooj tako sam tuzna sta smo morali se skinut s lista na prije zaceca... Ali tako valjda mora biti..uh..
Bubi, muma..  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s- ~~~~~~~~~~ da M ne dodje i  :fige:  za lijepu brojcicu!!!!

----------


## tina29

> *željkica* bravo za js! Bit će blastice! 
> *žužy* samo hrabro dalje, skupi hrabrosti do utorka! Ali ne brini too much, bit će opet punkcija od 5 minuta 
> *libicaa* nek se lijepo dijele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *vatra86* za lijepi folikulić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *suzy.s* nadam se da neće biti više ništa crvenkastog ili rozog, samo jedna velika brojka kroz par dana!


*x*

----------


## sanda1977

Evo nisam dugo bila ovdje,pa nisam bas u toku. Svima zelim srecu da im uspije u postupcima,novopecenim trudnicama cestitam,tuznicam zelim brzu srecu...ma sve vam zelim najbolje. Stvarno nisam u toku,komp mi steka,a ovako preko moba mi tesko sve citati. 
Ja sam danas punih 18 tt,cekamo zivahnu curicu...odbrojavamo polako,ali oprezno....  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Jutro!
Evo služim kofi za sve  :Coffee: ,pa kome paše...ima i domačih pralina :Smile: 
Sinoč sam si spičila štopericu,i sutra na aspiraciju :Very Happy: 
Evo šaljem malo pozitive za sve potrebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja ću jednu kofi danas sam baš pospana...
sretno žužy na punkciji
Sanda bravo za curicu, šta ti je s posteljicom jel se povukla?

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro. evo i od mene jedna kavica. I fini kolačići.

Svim curama za velike bete, postupke, srčeka, ma za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ako sutra bude sve u redu, s nama će biti jedan mali smrzlić ili smrzlička :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ prvon puno pozitivnih vibri za svih!
*žužy* sretno sutra samo hrabro!
ja evo ležim i čekam da me zovu da čujem kako se razvija rekli su oko podne  :Cekam:

----------


## snupi

meni čaj od kamilice molim!Žužy  za sutra :Smile:  , da sve super prođe!

----------


## Loly

Meni malo ricinusovog ulja molim  :Smile: , muči me stolica od prijatelja utrića  :gaah: 
*Žužy, željkica* sretno cure!

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja ću jednu kofi danas sam baš pospana...
> sretno žužy na punkciji
> Sanda bravo za curicu, šta ti je s posteljicom jel se povukla?


jučer sam bila na hitnom prijemu,imala sam pritisak dolje jako nisam se mogla ispraviti,ali su rekli da je sve ok,pustili me kući...zatvorena sam...a za posteljicu mi ništa nisu rekli...idem 27.3. na kontrolu pa ću vidjeti....a ja ipak mirujem za svaki slučaj...

----------


## žužy

Fala cure  :Kiss: ,veselim se,think pozitive...
*željkica*, :fige:  da je party bio plodonosan!
*Lotta*, :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Sanda hb da je sve ok, samo ti miruj i  :Very Happy:  za curku
Zuzy ~~~~~~~~~~ za sto bezbolniju punkciju 
Zeljkica, lotta ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ostalima isto puuuno pozitive za ovakav tmuran dan ~~~~~~~~~

Ja bila na 1.fm na 9 DC folikul 16,7mm. Sutra jos jedna fm a najvjerojatnije i stoperica. Uf bas sam uzbudjena i happy!! 
Pusee

----------


## jejja

Zuzi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Zeljkica,Lota, ma sve ~~~~~~~~~ Moja M je definitivno stigla.. al ako nista korak smo blize postupku  :Smile:  
vatra draga jos se smjeskam kako mi je drago da je sve ok i da ce tako brzo doci i tvoja punkcija,transfer i nadajmo se veeeelika beta.. kiss curke..

----------


## bubekica

*vatra86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ divne vijesti!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*jejja* sad si stepenicu blize!

----------


## tina29

*željkica,lotta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra86*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~super vijesti!
*žužy*za sutra i za što bezbolniju punkciju i puno js!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
puse!

----------


## libicaa

Cure sretno svima na punkcijama, tulumima u labu, tarnsferima, beticama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja prijavljujem transfer u četvrtak 5.dan  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*libicaa*  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*libicaa* super  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (7)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
majalina, Pronatal, 1. IVF 
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MARYTA, Ri, 1. IVF 28.02.
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
barkica, Petrova, IVF/ICSI 23.03.
Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF) 25.03.
suzy.s, RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.03.
Ftičica, Petrova, 1. AIH 
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI 26.03.
Prozerpina, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 27.03.
mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI 27.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF); Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF); libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF;  željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni);

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)


06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

evo nam i nove liste!
*majalina* nas vjerojatno ne prati ovdje, ali nisam mogla ne uvrstiti na trudnicku listu - ceske trudnice kojima uspije iz prve su mi posebno drage  :Smile:  pa stoga - cestitam!
*betocekalice* saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*PetraP* jel bio transfer?
zna li itko kakve su bete kod *maryte i mateje 2712*???
zelim vam/nam svima uspjesan tjedan!

----------


## Stena

Lotta81 hvala na kavici i kolačićima...Sretno za sutra,neka je došlo tvoje vrijeme... :Kiss: 
Ostalim dragim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve,puno sreće u svemu..neka sve prođe kako treba i bude puuuuunooo mirišljavih bebica!!!!!!!!!! :Yes: 
Danas mi je 5.dpt..bole me jajnici i više nego kad sam bila u stimuliranom a i tu i tamo nešto zažaga u maternici.Bože pomagaj!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala za listu Bubek  :Smile: 

Ne mogu sve pohvatati pa da nekog ne izostavim, šaljem dobre vibrice svim pikalicama, čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*bubekica*, :Kiss: 
*vatra*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!
*libicaa*, :Very Happy:  
*stena*,nek posljedica žaganja bude najtaman beta!

----------


## Mary123

*Bubi* hvala na listi....Baš me je lijepo vidjeti u odredjenom mjesecu....
Sretnoooooo svima.......

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!
Ne pišem često al pokušavam redovno pratiti pa da ne nabrajam poimenice svima generalnno šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!
Ja sam u petak dobila m.,  sad s duphastonima odbrojavam do slijedeće i onda krećemo na fet!
Imam pitanje: naručila bi prek neta testove za trudnoću...kakva su vaša iskustva, koji su testovi dobri, koji seleri pouzdani, imate linkove?? (može i na pp)

----------


## PetraP

Bubekica transfer bio . Danas mi je 3 dnt. Ovaj put sam odmarala samo jedan dan i natrag na posao. Ubijalo me cekanje doma , sad mi vrijeme brze prolazi barem tih par sati smetnem s uma da u sebi nosim dvije mrvice. Sretno svima!

----------


## željkica

*PetraP*  :fige:  za veeeeeeliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meni upravo javili transfer je u petak,5 dan!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* sretno sutra, javi kako je bilo  :Klap: 
*Sanda1977* čestitke na princezi  :Zaljubljen: 
*Lotta81* za sutra   :fige: 
*libica, vatra86* sretno cure!!!
Svima koje sam preskočila šaljem  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!!!

----------


## Stena

Super draga,bit će lijepa blastica..nek ti je sa srećom....... :Klap:

----------


## Sandra1971

> *PetraP*  za veeeeeeliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Meni upravo javili transfer je u petak,5 dan!!!!!!!!


*Željkica* i tebi sretno, kao i *PetriP*
*Bubekica* hvala na listi  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure kad bi se vi vratile na posao nakon punkcije?cijeli dan sam u nedoumici šta da napravim sutra.

----------


## Zima77

> Cure kad bi se vi vratile na posao nakon punkcije?cijeli dan sam u nedoumici šta da napravim sutra.


sve ovisi kakav ti je posao ako je nešto laganini ja bi krenula radit nećeš tolko razmišljat o transferu i bit ćeš smirenija :Klap:

----------


## željkica

pa je ugl sjedim malo prošetam,jajnike malo osjetim jer ipak je bilo 11 js pa je sve osjetljivo na dodir,ma najviše me strah hipera.

----------


## mostarka86

> Cure kad bi se vi vratile na posao nakon punkcije?cijeli dan sam u nedoumici šta da napravim sutra.


ponajviše zavisi od broja js, a i od posla koji obavljaš..,meni je kancelarijski posao, vratila sam se sa punkcije odmah u svoje mjesto (250 km udaljeno), ujutro normalno otišla na posao. doduše kod mene bude mali broj js, 2-3...
najbolje ćeš znati ti sama, nakon punkcije, kako se budeš osjećala, bude li šta boljelo...

----------


## Muma

Šaljem svima kolektivne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere, implantacije i lijepe bete!
*Lotta81*, *žužy*  :fige:  za sutra!

----------


## kameleon

čestitam kleopatri na srčeku i štrumfeti na beti!!!!  :Very Happy: 
i da sve čekalice bete/transfera završe identično tako, s lijepim betama i srčekima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!!!
 :Love:  DJ,s_iva, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje...
jejja šta kaže dr? sve ok?
moj sekundarni krenuo.. :Cool: ..javim šta će biti kad dođe dan D!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!!!!

----------


## sissy75

Bubek hvala na listi i da sve nastavimo uspon prema gore do liste trudnica  :Bouncing:

----------


## željkica

*Lotta81, žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra! 

ja sam odlučila i sutra ostat kući,valjda mi na poslu neće puno zamjerit!

----------


## tina29

*Lotta81,žužy*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

Jutro djevojčice evo  :Coffee: 
*Bubaba, Žužy* sretno na punkciji
*Deamar* sretno danas, čekamo veeeeeliku betu!
*Lotta, Vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim betočekalicama puno strpljenja, da nam ovo vrijeme čekanja brzo prođe i da krajnji rezultat bude  :Heart: 
Ja evo odbrojavam 7 dnt, bez simptoma, samo s ponekim probadanjem i prištićem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## željkica

*Loly* hvala na kavici,ja ću duplu jer sam baš loše spavala probudila me neka bol kao pred mengu,i vidim jutros imam neki blagi smeđi iscjedak,jel to normalno ili ???????????

 :fige:  za sve šta danas slijedi,sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne bih znala željkice možda neka oscilacija hormona? Jel uzimaš utrogestane? Ja mislim da bi trebala nazvati dr i to mu reći...

----------


## Loly

*Željkice* možda ti je to još od punkcije, jesi krvarila nakon punkcije? Ili ipak kako *Mimi* kaže zvrcni dr., bit ćeš mirnija!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Da prijavim svoju drugu betu 1900(prva 750) koja se uredno dupla.

Bubekici hvala za listu. i svima vam šaljem  :Love:

----------


## željkica

utrogestane stavljam a pijem bromergon i estrofem,da krvarila sam odmah nakon punkcije,

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično Štrumfet@ :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> utrogestane stavljam a pijem bromergon i estrofem,da krvarila sam odmah nakon punkcije,


A može biti da je još od punkcije malo zaostale krvi, iako meni bi krvarilo 1. i 2. dan a poslije više ne

----------


## željkica

> A može biti da je još od punkcije malo zaostale krvi, iako meni bi krvarilo 1. i 2. dan a poslije više ne


više je onako smeđe a neznam vidit ću tokom dana pa ću ga zvat!nemogu ni tren trpit ako mi se piški počne me bolit i naprid i nazad sve mi je čudno!

Štrumfeta  :Klap: !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* koliko folikula ti je punktirano? da nije hiperstimulacija? koliko sam shvatila, ne mirujes bas... a za smedje ti ne znam, moze biti svasta...

----------


## Sandra1971

Javljam da mi je u četvrtak punkcija  :Yes:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Štrumfeta čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Željkica nadam se da nije ništa ozbiljno....

----------


## željkica

> *željkica* koliko folikula ti je punktirano? da nije hiperstimulacija? koliko sam shvatila, ne mirujes bas... a za smedje ti ne znam, moze biti svasta...


15 folikula a dobili smo 11 js,mirujem,relacija krevet-wc!

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* miruj, tako treba, a za ovo smedjarenje bih ja nazvala doktora. al ja za sve zovem, tak da ti to nije bas objektivno  :Smile: 
*sandra* super!
*štrumfet@* cestitam na lijepoj beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko!

----------


## željkica

nazvat ću čisto da sam mirna,jajnike osjetim posebno desni to je valjda normalno al isto ću ja nazvat jer se meni već svašta vrti po glavi!

----------


## vatra86

I ja idem na punkciju u cetvrtak!!  :Very Happy: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pusaaa

----------


## željkica

*vatra86,sandra* bravo  :fige:  da bude šta manje bolna!

----------


## bubekica

*vatra86*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  svidja mi se ovaj tjedan! nek se tako nastavi 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *DJ*

*vatra86, sandra1971,*sretno na punkciji i da bude što manje bolna!
*čekalicama bete* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i srčeka!
*tužnicama* šaljem  :Love: 
*Štrumfet@,* sretno na uzv i da ugledate srčeko ili dva  :Wink: 
I svim ostalima još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

Skicnem povremeno, nisam vise bas redovita, nadam se da necete zamjerit...  :Smile: 
Svima u postupcima zelim uspjeh!
Onima koji su uspjeli od srca cestitam, a tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj i vjerujem da cete uspjeti!

I, naravno, zahvaljujem svima na cestitkama!  :Wink:

----------


## barbi26

I ja idem na punkciju u cetvrtak, i jako me strah! 10-12 folikula....
zeljkice nadam se da nije nista, samo posljedica punkcije,  zovi, pitaj da budes mirnija
strumfeta bravo za betu, krasna je!!

----------


## barbi26

Vatra i sandra mislit cu na vas!!! da vas sto manje boli

----------


## vatra86

Ej cure, jel taj brevactid mora biti u frizideru do davanja u 22:00?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ej cure, jel taj brevactid mora biti u frizideru do davanja u 22:00?


ne mora  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Barbi ima nas puno koje idemo u cetvrtak.. ~~~~~~~~~~ da forum poludi za dva tjedna!!!!!  :Laughing: 
Bubimitka danke šn!!

----------


## željkica

u naredna 2 tjedna tu će biti prava ludnica u to ime za uspjeh  :pivo:

----------


## Sandra1971

Ja sam na punkciji samo ako folikul ne ode sam  :Cool:  kak smo u prirodnom i ima samo 1 neće boliti  :Razz: 
Svima nam sretno u kojoj god fazi jesmo

----------


## Lotta81

Svim curama za uspješne punkcije s puno stanica, čekalicama bete i u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Eto meni danas vratili našeg smrzlića ili smrzlićku i sada čekam 2.4.

----------


## žužy

Evo da se javim,dobili smo 7 js. Sutra zovem da čujem nastavak,ovaj put je bilo koma,bolelo kaj sam vrag..ili su malo ušparali na meni s onom drogicom il sam se upekmezila  :lool: 
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve,curama u prirodnjaku sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo onda da i ja prijavim malo hrabro kuckajuce  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*bubimitka* pusa malenom srcu! uzivajte ti i tm! sigurno je divan osjecaj!
*žužy* nesilice moja! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! sutra zoves? zao mi je sto te boljelo - ali - isplatilo se!
*Lotta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Lotta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mali eskimić ili eskimica uhvati za mamu!
To* žužy* bit će nešto od nas  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u  labu!
*Bubumitka* lijepo,uživaj!

ako sam koga zaboravila  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*željkica*  :Love: 
*vatra,sandra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtak!
*lotta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se čvrsto primi!
*bubimitka* bravo za srčeko!  :Kiss: 
puse svima!

----------


## tina_julija

> *željkica* 
> *vatra,sandra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtak!
> *lotta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se čvrsto primi!
> *bubimitka* bravo za srčeko! 
> puse svima!


potpisujem i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima su potrebne....

----------


## Lotta81

*Bubimitka*  :Very Happy:     a sad uživajte

----------


## snupi

bravo curke, sretno dalje!

----------


## barbi26

Aaa bubimitka bas si me raznjeznila... zelim ti da to malo srce bude zauvijek u tvom zivotu! meni nema lijepseg nego kad moj L. zaspi uz mene, pa prislonim glavu na njegovo malo tijelo i cujem malo srceko kako brzo kuca

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* prava si koka nesilica... a bol nek čim prije ode
curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i nek bude što manje bolno, jedva čekam rezultate
*vatra*  :Kiss: 
*bubimitka*  :Klap:  za  :Heart: 
ja odoh spavati, sinoć fešta cijelu noć  :Sing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure  :Smile:  Je Bubek neopisiv osjecaj  :Smile: 

Zelim svima sto prije ovako nesto a sad vam saljem puno vibrica kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

bubimitka super super za srceko  :Very Happy:  , a žuži draga svaka čast, sad nek bude tuluuuuuum

----------


## *DJ*

Bubimitka predivno  :Heart: 
Žužy za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lotta81 ~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## mare41

bubimitka, divno!

----------


## Ginger

Bubimitka jeeeee bravo za srceko
Svima puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

> *bubimitka* pusa malenom srcu! uzivajte ti i tm! sigurno je divan osjecaj!
> *žužy* nesilice moja! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! sutra zoves? zao mi je sto te boljelo - ali - isplatilo se!
> *Lotta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## vatra86

Bubimitka  :Very Happy: 
Lotta ~~~~~~~~~~~
Zuzy~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
I svima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~
Ja primila prvu i nadam se zadnju stopericu..odavno nisam dobila pikicu u guzu.. I to jos od mame.. Pusa cure moje, stvarno ste divne!!

----------


## Zima77

Bravo bubi za srce sad Uzivajte

----------


## bubekica

Tina_julija ~~~~~x1000 za  :Heart:  sutra!!!

----------


## tina_julija

> Tina_julija ~~~~~x1000 za  sutra!!!


Hvala!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

bubimitka, prekrasno, jesam li ja rekla da je to prva zimska beba  :Smile: 
Uživaj, puse!


tina julija, danas ćeš ti čuti svoj tik-tak i pridružiti se bubi !
Javi se, nestrpljivo čekamo!

Cure, svima vibrice za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Inesz

> Evo onda da i ja prijavim malo hrabro kuckajuce


Jako lijepo! Sretno dalje...

----------


## Stena

*bubimitka* čestitam za  :Heart:  junačko !!!
Ostali curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Danas 6.dpt u maternici malo pipka ali lijevi jajnik me užasno boli,već sam pomislila popiti tabletu,jel se nekoj to dešavalo?

----------


## vatra86

Tina_julija ~~~~~~~~ za srceko
Stena mislim da su cure pisale o tim bolovima nakom transfera, vecc ti se netko javit.
A sad pitanjce, jel bi ja trebala osjetiti jajnik na kojem je folikul nakon stoperice?  :fige:  da izdrzi do punkcije... Malo me panika uhvatila.
Pusa cure...
I malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne fali

----------


## Stena

> A sad pitanjce, jel bi ja trebala osjetiti jajnik na kojem je folikul nakon stoperice?  da izdrzi do punkcije... Malo me panika uhvatila.


Ovako draga ja sam sad bila u prirodnom,moje iskustvo;osjetila sam jajnik na kojem je folikul i prije štoperice i poslije sve do punkcije. Jučer si dala štopku,u četvrtak punkcija-koliko sam razumjela. Sretno....~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Stena sad sam bila u setnji pa se na trenutak folikulic javio...ma sto sam vise informirana vise razmisljam i strah me je.. A to je valjda jer mi je prvi put..vjerojatno poslije otupis na neke stvari.. Hvala na figama i ja ih non stop drzim... Pusa.. P.s.hoces ti piskiti test prije bete?

----------


## Stena

Neću ovaj put piškit...do sad sam ih ispišala na tone i ni jedan mi nije pokazao +,ni onda kad sam bila trudna,kažem mene testovi ne vole i neću. Nikad u životu nisam pišnula + tak da.. beta će pokazati svoje,strah me ali..Bože pomozi!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

ne stignem sve pohvatat pa vam šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!
bubi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav svima!Da prvo  :Very Happy:  za mala srčeka,i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naredne punkcije te najtaman bete!
Danas se eto malo lakše diše...zvala sam u petrovu,rekli su mi da je za sad sve u redu i da zovem opet sutra oko 10 pa će mi biolog reči za dalje.

----------


## bubaba

Hej cure puno vas je tu pa vam svima od srca želim sve najbolje i mislim na vas...

Evo da se i ja javim, ja i Žužy smo jučer bile zajedno na punkciji, kod mene je bilo 6 jajnih stanica. 
Danas sam zvala , rekli su mi da opet nazovem sutra pa će mi biolog reći za dalje..uglavnom isto kado i kod naše žužy..
Ljubim vas sve...

----------


## tina_julija

Opet nisu nista vidjeli ni doktor ni doktorica, kontrola za tjedan dana....  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* danas je 4 tjedana i 6 dana od punkcije? kaj vele doktor i doktorica? iskreno ne razumijem se u to kad bi se najkasnije trebalo cuti srceko... tu sam za utjehu i u RL-u, ak treba. ~~~~~~~~~~ da za tjedan dana bude sve ok i da se tvoja mrvica pokaze mami u punom sjaju!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_JUlija da vidite malo srčeko za tjedan dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Koliko si sad trudna?

----------


## tina_julija

7+2 kako je dok rekla trebalo bi se sve vidjet a oni ga ne vide... Nisu mi bas optimisticni tak da sam sad trenutno u tuljenju.  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tina_julija :Love:

----------


## žužy

*tina_julija* ,ne vide uopče plod ili ne vide,odnosno čuju,srce?Oprosti,nisam polovila...
Grlim i  :fige:  da za tjedan dana kuca ko veliko!

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija* žao mi kaj moraš sad biti na tim mukama  :fige:  da je sve ok!

----------


## tina_julija

Ne vide plod ni ne vide srceko, ali opet doktor je prosli tjedan rekao da ga vidi i da je jako malo... Ne znam sta mislit...

----------


## bubekica

ma kak 7+2? kaj nije na valentinovo bila punkcija? opet oni racunaju od dana zadnje menstruacije, a ti si zapravo manje trudna (na koji dan ciklusa je bila punkcija?)... ili sam ja zabrijala?
kvrapcu, ja se jos uvijek nadam.

----------


## tina_julija

Rasplakala sam se doktorici dok sam cekala papire, i sama je rekla da nada umire zadnja i da ne trebam se uznemiravat, kak da ne kad mi nis pametnog nisu rekli! Pa kaj me dete vec od 1 mm zaje*?? Menga 28.1, punkcija 14.2 i transfer 19.2.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Po tome ti si negdje 7 tt ako se računa od punkcije, ali isto trebao bi se bar plod vidit

----------


## tina29

*tina_julija*  žao mi je kaj si sad na sto muka,ali držim  :fige:  da za tjedan dana čujete srčeko i da bude sve u najboljem redu!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* drz se, nemam kaj drugo reci... ovo ce biti tezak tjedan.

----------


## žužy

Da,plod bi se več trebao vidjeti svakak,a za srce nije još kasno..bilo je i kasnijih prokucavanja.
Tina,možeš otiči možda još kojem dr. na uzv,nekom privatniku na drugo mišljenje?Nisam pametna,možda ovom nije neki "moderan" aparat...
Od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu!

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala vam curke, za privatnog si bas razmisljam, mozda... Mozda nekako prezivim do srijede..

----------


## kismet

draga, po punkciji - 14 dana bi trebala danas biti 7+0, zar ne?
Plod bi se svakako trebao vidjeti, tu nema spora, ali ako se ne varam na prošlom uvz-u si imala EO+ (embrionalni odjek)?
Rekla si da je bio "mali, mali", da li ti piše na nalazu što preciznije, ja sam bila na prvom uvz-u sa 6+2 i prvo doktorica nije mogla naći ništa, vidjela se samo prazna GV pa je uporno tražila i pomicala sondu i deketirala EO od 5,2 mm i nakon toga i srčanu akciju,  a ja već sve otpisala  :Rolling Eyes: 
Od srca se nadam da će biti sve ok, naručili su te za tjedan dana jer će se tada definitivno morati sve vidjeti, ali ja bih svakako ovaj tjedan otišla po drugo mišljenje, ubila bi me neizvjesnost...

----------


## tina_julija

Mali mali palcic mali su rijeci doktora na proslom uzv, a napisao je: u uterusu gv 12mm sa žv za sada bez odjeka za plod, zakaj mi je to rekao a ovo napisao ne znam... Ovaj uzv: u uterusu gv 19mm sa žv sa odjekom za plod bez sigurne cirkulacije..

----------


## tina_julija

P.s. Bili su "u meni" dobrih 5 minuta i cak me bolilo u nekim trenucima... Nisam pametna, ne zelim biti negativna ali obuzelo me...  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Draga Tina, bile smo isti dan na punkciji, a ja sam danas 6+6.. Trebalo bi se već nešto vidjeti, ali par dana puno znači, možda se malo kasnije implantiralo..
Držim fige da je tako, suosjećam s tobom  :Love: 
Nema druge nego čekati, ili što kažu cure, odi kod privatnika možda u petak....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ček onda se tebi plod ipak vidi ali nema srčane reakcije? Ok možda još nije kasno, ne znam probaj tako otići za par dana na UZV kod nekog privatnika

----------


## željkica

Draga Tina drži se nadam se da će sve biti uredu! :Love:

----------


## kismet

Nadam se da će se skrivalica pokazati, držim fige...
Dobro je što je beta lijepo rasla, nemaš bolova ni krvarenja, osim gv vidljiva i žv i inicijalni embrionalni odjek (barem po nalazu koji si prepisala), srčeko mora prokucati u narednih par dana, kažu, po literaturi, već kad prijeđe 4 mm, a zabilježili su SA i na 2,9 mm..
Ja glasam za jedan dobar uvz u petak, a ako odlučiš čekati, mislim na tebe i čekam lijepu vijest!

----------


## tina_julija

Sad malo kako se smirujem, razmisljam si pa ne bi gv ovak lijepo rasla, nemam nikakvih bolova osim prosli tjedan desni jajnik ali i to je popustilo, ni k od krvi nemam... Nadam se da je skrivalica...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Držimo ručnonožne da se mrva pokaže  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Stena

Ma prokucat će srčeko,ne brini i ne uzrujavaj se..očito je mala zekalica i želi još malo zekati mamu  :Razz:

----------


## kiki30

tina_julija .takva je situacija bila i kod mene.. šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i držim fige da se mala mrva ipak pojavi i prokuca jedno hrabro srčeko..sretno!!!

----------


## piki

tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mala skrivalica brzo pokaže!

----------


## Lotta81

tina_julija za malo srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

tina_julija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malo srčeko.

----------


## beilana

Tina julija drzim fige, al mali embrijic je tu, to pise. A srceko vjerujem da bude prokuckalo.

----------


## Sonja29

tina kod mene je srčeko prokucalo tek sa 7+5 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Nadam se da je samo tatu kaznjavao jer nije bio s nama...  :Smile:  hvala vam curke na podrsci i idemo dalje u borbu...

----------


## tina_julija

Moze neka dobra preporuka za privatnog ginekologa koji ima noviji uzv u zagrebu?

----------


## mare41

vili, betaplus, kos..tako bi ja :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Radoncic, Kos , Betaplus ... Imaju full ove uredaje

----------


## amyx

Evo mare me pretekla dok sam ja pisala

----------


## vatra86

Samo na brzinu da se javim..punkcija prosla ne tako bolna ali je nazalost folikul bio prazan.. Slijedeci je opet prirodni ivf
I da jos ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## Stena

K vrapcu vatra86.. :Sad: 
Neka sljedeći prirodni bude pun pogodak!!!!!!!!
Danas 8.dpt,cice mi se ispuhale...sve je krenulo nizbrdo,možda ni ne dočekam betu. A baš sam polagala neku nadu za ovaj prirodni,ali oćito nisam takve sreće i Bog je namjenio još puno muke do uspjeha.  :Rolling Eyes: 

_“Nada…jedan od onih lijekova koji uopće ne liječe, nego samo produžuju patnju.”_

----------


## bubekica

> Samo na brzinu da se javim..punkcija prosla ne tako bolna ali je nazalost folikul bio prazan.. Slijedeci je opet prirodni ivf
> I da jos ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


S prirodnjacima je uvijek stvar srece, nadam se da ce je biti vise drugi put!  :Love: 
Stena, do bete ignoriraj simptome!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lulu-mama

Pošto nam je pola cura s PZ emigriralo ovdje, ja ću samo kao padobranac koji put zavibrati curama ~~~~~~
*Vatra*, ah k vragu. Biti će slijedeći put  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo jedna kasna jutarnja kavica, čaj, kakao, rakija...  :Coffee:   :pivo: 

Tina_Julija  :fige:  za uzv...

Vatra žao mi je zbog praznog folikula...

Stena tebi šaljem malo strpljenja do bete  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*vatra*,grlim draga...k jarcu i s tim prirodnjacima.Navijam svim srcem da iduči folikul bude pun i dobitan  :Love: 
*stena*,ignoriraj simptome,jedino beta je prava potvrda.Al da...znam da je lakše to reči nego izvesti,ja prva nemrem prestat mislit na torticu..
Evo,meni je rečeno da dođem sutra u 8.Nadam se da je sve u redu s mojim mrvicama i da me sutra čeka transfer.Znam da ne smiju govorit detalje preko telefona,ali bilo bi puuno lakše...ne razmišljat o glupostima  :Undecided:

----------


## Sandra1971

Samo da vam pošaljem  :Kiss:  i javim da je moj folikul puknuo i nestao u bespućima.....  :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

> Samo da vam pošaljem  i javim da je moj folikul puknuo i nestao u bespućima.....


Ufff, kakav je plan za dalje? Jesi pricala s doktorom?
Bubi, fala na kavici!

----------


## Inesz

Sandra, žao mi je.
Ali, imaš planova za dalje, je li tako?
 :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Sandra* moja  :Love:  dok vidim kak si vedra,smirena optimistična...postidim se svojih ponekih misli.
Moguče da je problem kod "pobjeglih" folikula,nevaljan razmak između date štoperice i same punkcije?Ima dosta slučaja kad je folikul puknuo dan ranije,znači tu ne drži vodu da se aspiracija mora obaviti 36 sati nakon davanja štoperice.Več puno prije.Ima tko mišljenje o tome?

----------


## kismet

Uh, Sandrić i vatra, baš mi je žao...prirodnjaci su stvarno nepredvidivi, što reći...vibram da idući ne pobjegne/ne bude prazan
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________

Žužy, da nam se uskoro preseliš u trudnice, vibre za transfer sutra, da ti povjere jednu lijepu blasticu za podstanara idućih 9 mjeseci i da ti se naša draga bubekica uskoro pridruži...i sve ostale cure, naravno, ne mogu više pohvatati svih  :Smile: 
__________________________________________________  _____________

Stena, cice ne znače apsolutno ništa, vjeruj mi, mene tek sad zabole noću (16 tt), još tri dana pa pišni test - ako je bio trodnevni embrij, sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> *Sandra* moja  dok vidim kak si vedra,smirena optimistična...postidim se svojih ponekih misli.
> Moguče da je problem kod "pobjeglih" folikula,nevaljan razmak između date štoperice i same punkcije?Ima dosta slučaja kad je folikul puknuo dan ranije,znači tu ne drži vodu da se aspiracija mora obaviti 36 sati nakon davanja štoperice.Več puno prije.Ima tko mišljenje o tome?


Ako se to desi znaci da je prekasno primljena stoperica, odnosno da su se biokemijski procesi koji prethode ovulaciji vec pokrenuli.

----------


## vatra86

Tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko
Zuzy bit ce to super! I beta velika
Sandra bas mi je zao, pratimo se! 
Cure hvala na vibrama, bilo mi je tesko prvih 5 min sad sam vec super, u glavi..idemo dalje!! Ja si vec izracunala da cu dobiti super poklon za rodjendan! Samo malo bolucka trbuh kao menga.
Nadam se da ostale cure koje su isto isle danas imale vise srece..
Ljubim vas sve!!

----------


## žužy

> Ako se to desi znaci da je prekasno primljena stoperica, odnosno da su se biokemijski procesi koji prethode ovulaciji vec pokrenuli.


Ukratko,folikul je bio prevelik,prestar i na pragu ovulacije kod  određivanja štoperice,dakle-kriva procjena dr.?
Moj je 12.dc bio velik 15.2 x 16.7,a 13.dc 19.5 x 18.6
Za 12.dc je očito bilo prerano dati štopericu a za 13. prekasno.Ili,ne čekati dva dana do punkcije več ju napraviti odma drugi dan od štop.
Neznam...samo pokušavam shvatiti...

----------


## žužy

> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________
> 
> Žužy, da nam se uskoro preseliš u trudnice, vibre za transfer sutra, da ti povjere jednu lijepu blasticu za podstanara idućih 9 mjeseci i da ti se naša draga bubekica uskoro pridruži...i sve ostale cure, naravno, ne mogu više pohvatati svih 
> __________________________________________________  _____________


 :Love: 
Fala ti draga *kismet*,slažem se sa svime!Ako je sutra transfer,vračaju mi trodnevne. :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Sandra,Vatra žao mi je! :Love: 
žuži vibram...

----------


## kismet

> Fala ti draga *kismet*,slažem se sa svime!Ako je sutra transfer,vračaju mi trodnevne.


Sorry, omanula sam  :Smile: , nema veze, moj 3-dnevni ima 16 tt, sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy*  :fige:  za sutra
*tina_julia*  :fige:  da sve dobro završi
dok vas pohvatam okolo a da nekoga ne zaboravim *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* svima

----------


## Stena

Cure moje drage svakoj posebno šaljem vibrice za sve što treba ~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
Tužnicama   :Taps: 

Ah prirodnjaci su nepredvidljivi,svakako je bitna dobra procjena doktora da na vrijeme odredi štopericu.Ja sam pratila svoju ovulaciju metodom mjerenja bazalne temperature i skužila da mi je ovulacija negdje 11.dc,što sam bila i napomenula svojem dok. ciklus mi je 28/29 dana, a štopku sam dobila 9.dc  i hvala Bogu dobili j.s i sad čekanje 25.3.
Ne usudim se raditi tnt,jer mi još nikada nije pokazao +,rekla sam si ovaj put neću,bit ću hrabra i čekati..uh dani su kao godine..

----------


## tina_julija

Narucena sutra 17.40, betaplus...  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*tina_julija* ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se malo stidljivo srčeko pokaže u punom kuckajučem sjaju!

----------


## pilek

TinaJulija držimo fige da ugledaš srčeko...koje kuća na najaće
Mi jučer 6+3 vidjeli naša dva srčeka ...
Al mi tak zlo nakon svega kaj pojedem da sam doslovno po cijele dane u krevetu...

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (7)* 
kleopatra, SD, IVF
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
majalina, Pronatal, 1. IVF 
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
Stena, poliklinika IVF, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xIVF) 25.03.
suzy.s, RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 25.03.
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF/ICSI 26.03.
Ftičica, Petrova, 1. AIH 27.03.
Prozerpina, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 27.03.
mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI 27.03.
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF) 01.04.
Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF) 02.04.
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni); žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu); barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); riba 76, VV, 1. IVF; bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ž od M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Tasha1981, Petrova, 1. IVF
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; karla 1980, Maribor, FET trudilica za drugu bebu


06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30 ,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot ,  theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

evo i liste!
*pilek* prekrasna vijest! 
*tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra mrva pokaze kako zna biti dobra, a ne samo ljutiti mamu i tatu!
*žužy, bubaba* petrovke nase, sretno vam sutra na transferu!
*kismet* hvala na lijepim zeljama!

----------


## kiki30

bubekica,bravo za listu !!
pilek,čestitam !!! puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mirnu i urednu trudnoću!!
tina,da se pokaže malo,sramežljivo ali jako srčeko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubaba

Sandrić i Vatra jako mi je žao...evo ja sam danas zvala u lab. i rekli su mi da ništa od transfera...plačem cijelo jutro. Moram dovesti sutra i muzeka jer trebamo potpisati za zamrzavanje. Transfera neće biti jer mi je malo povećan progesteron. Jeli ikom bilo tako?

----------


## kismet

pilek, divno, samo ti odmaraj, mali obroci i puno tekućine...
kiki30, nek te prirodnjačić iznenadi i da što prije seliš u trudnice!

tina, do neba vibram za  :Heart:

----------


## snupi

Pilek bas mi je drago zbog tebe samo hrabro  dalje i da te mucnine ne budu jako izmucile!

----------


## bubaba

Tinajulija pomolit ću se za malo srčeko....
Bubekica moja..hvala ti..ali eto, ne idem ja nigdi sutra

----------


## bubekica

*bubaba* zao mi je  :Love:  nazalost, ne znam ti za progesteron...

----------


## Mucica

Ja ću samo malo uletiti da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama 
*Pilek* divno za srčeka  :Zaljubljen:  a mučnine će proći 
*Žužy* držim  :fige:  na rukama i nogama da se mrvica/mrvice čvrsto prime za mamicu  :Kiss: 
*tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

*bubekica*,fala na listi :Heart: 
*bubaba*,drži se draga..grlim jako!sutra se vidimo,dobro je da bude smrzlića,imaj vjere u fet! :Kiss: 
Svim curama big kiss!

----------


## pilek

bubekica,svaka čast za listu  :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

Vatra i sandra zao mi je....
tina julija nadam se da ce sve biti dobro
zuzy ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma kad sam bila trudna, stovise bila sam sigurna da nisam trudna....
ja sam tek sad dosla s punkcije, imamo 12 stanica, nije bilo strasno bolno, meni tramal i dva normabela djeluju!

----------


## Loly

*Tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno srce sutra
*Žužy* sretno na transferu
*Bubaba* sve znaš mila, ljubim te
*Barbi26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu
*Vatra i Sandra*  :Love: 
*Stena* još malo strpljenja, brzo će i nama dan D  :Wink: 

I svim ostalima more ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam triba  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*bubekica* kao i uvijek vrijedna sa listom!  :Smile: 
*bubaba* drži se,grlim! imate smrzliče i kad riješiš taj problem sa progesteronom ideš na fet,bit če sve u redu! :Love: 
*pilek* divno za srčeka!
*žužy*za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za dva tjedna za lijepu betu!
*tina_julija* držim fige da na pregledu ugledate malo hrabro srce!
*barbi*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
*kismet* pusa tebi i mrvici!
cure moje ja sutra konačno na pregled,nakon duga 4 tjedna,duboko se nadam da je sve u redu i da se neču ražalostiti,zato bi mi malo vaših pozitivnih vibrica jako dobro došlo kao i uvijek,jedva čekam da vidim svoju malu mrvu.
ljubim vas sve i javim se sutra(sa dobrim vijestima) :Smile: 
puse i svima kolektivno još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

znala sam da sam zaboravila našu *stenu* draga znam kako ti je,čekanje ubija,ali još malo strpljenja!  :Kiss: 
*vatra i sandra* grlim,drugi puta če biti bolje,sigurno!

----------


## žužy

*tina*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra,mada znaš da bude sve u redu  :Zaljubljen:  think pozitive!
*barbi*, :Klap:  za stanice,nek se sada lijepo dijele!

----------


## kismet

tina 29, znam da si u strahu nakon misseda, prošla sam i ja sve te faze i strahove, prvo čekaš srčeko pa kad prokuca, do idućeg pregleda kao da je ruska zima, nikad dočekati, kad prodje tih 12 kritičnih tt je malo lakše, ali ne znatno  :Cool: ; evo ja se sad brinem oko upale mjehura, nisko smještene posteljice, prenatalnog...uvijek će biti nešto, zato smireno i polako, dan po dan, znam da bi se najradije transportirala u sutrašnji dan i da strepiš, ali biti će sve ok, mala mrva će pokazati glavicu, ručice, nožice, okretati se... i srce će ti biti kao kuća  :Zaljubljen: 
P.S. Ako možeš, nakon kojeg 14 tt nabavi baby watcher, meni vrijedi svake lipe kad čujem svoje srčeko...

Pusa!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ukratko,folikul je bio prevelik,prestar i na pragu ovulacije kod  određivanja štoperice,dakle-kriva procjena dr.?
> Moj je 12.dc bio velik 15.2 x 16.7,a 13.dc 19.5 x 18.6
> Za 12.dc je očito bilo prerano dati štopericu a za 13. prekasno.Ili,ne čekati dva dana do punkcije več ju napraviti odma drugi dan od štop.
> Neznam...samo pokušavam shvatiti...



Evo mene, tek sad... drage moje.... hvala na podršci.... *žužy*.... o kojem 12DC da pričam...  :Laughing:  pa meni je danas 10DC i otišao je .... samo tako....noćas oko 00,30 sam ga osjetila kako napušta lijevi jajnik  :Cool:  još u 7,00 sati (prije pregleda) sam javila na posao da ću malo kasniti,jer sam znala da punkcije neće biti  :Yes: 
u svibnju idem opet pa ćemo probati s klomifenima.... a onda je to zadnji put,ak mi ne kaže da dođem još u srpnju....al ne vjerujem...

----------


## Sandra1971

> *bubekica* kao i uvijek vrijedna sa listom! 
> *bubaba* drži se,grlim! Imate smrzliče i kad riješiš taj problem sa progesteronom ideš na fet,bit če sve u redu!
> *pilek* divno za srčeka!
> *žužy*za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za dva tjedna za lijepu betu!
> *tina_julija* držim fige da na pregledu ugledate malo hrabro srce!
> *barbi*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> *kismet* pusa tebi i mrvici!


*xxx*

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Sandra* moja  dok vidim kak si vedra,smirena optimistična...postidim se svojih ponekih misli.
> Moguče da je problem kod "pobjeglih" folikula,nevaljan razmak između date štoperice i same punkcije?Ima dosta slučaja kad je folikul puknuo dan ranije,znači tu ne drži vodu da se aspiracija mora obaviti 36 sati nakon davanja štoperice.Več puno prije.Ima tko mišljenje o tome?


Ako se ne varam, Sandra je u vrijeme zadnje fm imala pozitivan lh test koji je pokazala dr, a on je odredio stopericu tu vecer i punkciju 34-36 (?) h nakon stoperice.
Jel samo meni tu puno toga nejasno  :Confused: 

edit: vidim da ste to raspravile i razjasnile  :Razz:

----------


## Sandra1971

[QUOTE=maca papucarica;2373441]Ako se ne varam, Sandra je u vrijeme zadnje fm imala pozitivan lh test koji je pokazala dr, a on je odredio stopericu tu vecer i punkciju 34-36 (?) h nakon stoperice.
Jel samo meni tu puno toga nejasno  :Confused: 
*Maco* u pravu si.... utorak (8DC) ujutro sam mu morala pišnuti test.... odmah mu ga donesla, bio je pozitivan.... folikul je bio 16 il 18mm ne sjećam se više kaj mi je rekao. Na večer u 21h sam primila štopericu i jutros u 7,30 bila kod njega na UZV

----------


## Sandra1971

e, da ..... ni meni ništa nije jasno u tim mojim ciklusima i u postupcima...al eto....   :Laughing:

----------


## Lotta81

Cure držite se.

Svima za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## libicaa

Prijavljujem da me cuvaju dvije blastice ❤❤ i dvije imamo za zamrznuti  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba

----------


## Sandra1971

> Prijavljujem da me cuvaju dvije blastice ❤❤ i dvije imamo za zamrznuti


 :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!! Za 10-12 dana da nam javiš troznamenkastu brojčicu  :fige:

----------


## tina29

> Prijavljujem da me cuvaju dvije blastice ❤❤ i dvije imamo za zamrznuti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba


odlično!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za divnu betu za dva tjedna!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Libica super  :Very Happy:    za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pilek

Libica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* i meni je sutra transfer,pa sretno nam bilo!!!!!!!!!!
*bubaba* a baš mi je žao šta nećemo skupa odbrojavat,čekaju tebe eskimići ubrzo!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za svima kome treba  :Kiss: 

ajme kako sam ja napuhana kao balon,još uz sve ovo probava stala! :cupakosu:

----------


## libicaa

Hvala curke  :Smile:  inace transfer prosao super, bez ikakvih problema... Sretno cure sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*željkica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra! i lijepu betu za dva tjedna!

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro

Jedna kavica za sve  :Coffee:  

*Libicaaa
Žužy
Željkica
Barbi
Stena* 
*Tina -julija* cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~
sorry ako sam koga preskočila

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala curke na podrsci.... Svim ostalim kojima treba evo pa se posluzite ~~~~~~~~~~,,,
Jucer smo puno pricali i mazili se pa se nadam da ce smo se vidjet, a i danas tata ide s nama...  :Smile: 
Lijep je dan nadamo se da ce tako i zavrsiti!

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* sretno mila!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija sretno danas  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

tina julija sretno danas! za jedno jako kucajuće  :Heart: 
svima mah mah

----------


## tina_julija

Bubekica, bubimitka.....  :Love:  :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

evo me cure..jucer sam pola dana prespavala, popila sam si tbl da ne moram trpit bolove poslije punkcije.. danas mi je doslo u glavu ta situacija od jucer pa sam malo  :Sad:  stalno su mi u glavi rijeci embriologice:_nazalost nismo nasli j.s._ uh.. ali bit ce bolje samo da mi se poslozi u glavi
sandra ni ja ne kuzim te cikluse, meni je rekao da misli da je stoperica isla kasno pa je je js bila prezrela, tako da me narucio 6DC slijedeci ciklus
*libica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
*bubaba*  :Love: 
*željkica, žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
sve one koje sam zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i velika pusa i hvala na vibrama i utjehama... volim vas!!

----------


## barbi26

*Tina julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve vidi i da srceko zatreperi!
*Vatra*  :Love: 
*Željikce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš još napuhnutija prekosutra  :Kiss: 
*žuži, libica* neka bete budu ogromne!

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Stena

*Tina julija* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da  :Heart:  prokuca za mamu i tatu,molim za vas  :Kiss: 
*Lotta 81,libica,željkica,žužy,snekica,bubimitka,bubek  ica,barbi,tina29,sandra1971,bubaba,vatra,kismet,lo  ly*....velika  :Kiss: 
Sretno cure.... za velike bete..uspješne punkcije.....transfere..postupke...za sve!!!!! 

Danas 9.dpt...Uh...idemo još malo....izdržat ću ja to...ajde!!!

----------


## barbi26

ma stena izdržat ćeš naravno, moraš, a kad vidiš betu skakat ćeš do neba!

----------


## bubaba

Tina29 hvala ti  :Smile: 
Željkice i meni je žao što nećemo zajedno...
Vatra hvala ti na zagrljaju i ja tebi šaljem veliki  :Shy kiss: 
Stenice i tebi velika pusa i držim ti fige za velikuuuuuu betu...

Evo ja sam jutros bila u petrovoj , biolog mi je rekao da su mi zamrznuli 3 eskimića i da su odlične kvalitete. Vidjela sam se i sa dr. koji mi je rekao da je do visokog progesterona došlo usljede prestimulacije jajnika i da sad pauziram jedan ciklus te da se vidimo u 5 mjesecu u prirodnom, tj. da dođem 7 dc na uzv.....

Naša žužy je danas bila na transferu i drzimo joj fige ....

----------


## Stena

> ma stena izdržat ćeš naravno, moraš, a kad vidiš betu skakat ćeš do neba!


E ili ću skakati do neba,ili pasti na dno...vidjet ćemo.._Pomagaj Bože!!!!_
Jesi zvala lab,kakav je tulum bio?  :fige:

----------


## snupi

drage moje imam jedno pitanje.Od kad sam bila na postupku u Petrovoj sa moji menstrualni su poslali malo cudni. Imam ih i dalje na 28 dana, krvarim i dalje a nego  k nego iz mene tece, potrosim   između 15-20  nocnih ulozaka od alw.... i traje od 5  dana da li ste imale kakvih slićnih iskustava da li bi to trebalo reci dokroru sljedeci put dok idem u postupak. Prosli put sam bila samo na menopurima i štoperici!

----------


## žužy

Snupi,neznam kaj da ti rečem pametnoga,spomeni doktoru.
tina_julija,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim srcem da danas čujete malog junaka,nek se ovaj sunčan dan završi lijepo!
Evo ja od danas čuvam dva mrveka  :Very Happy:  ,jednog su zamrznuli.
Sretna sam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija evo još malo za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mucica

*Žužy*  :Zaljubljen:  čuvaj, mazi i pazi svoje mrvice i ima da nam za dva tjedna javiš prekrasnu betu  :Very Happy:   :Kiss: 
*Tina_Julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko

----------


## Loly

*Žužy* sad samo polako, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se male mrvice uhvate za mamicu! 
*Tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart: 
*Bubaba* brzo će i peti misec, a onda  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja brojim 10 dnt i već me lagano frka  :scared:

----------


## željkica

Evo i moj je transfer prošao uredu dobili smo 8 savršenih blastocista,6 su ih zamrzli i 2 savršene su dali meni na čuvanje 9 mjeseci! :Very Happy: 

*žužy*  :Klap:  za 2 tjedna slavimo! :Kiss: 
*Tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

*željkice* za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
sve ostale za što vam treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

*Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.....
*Tina_Julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabro  :Heart: 
*Željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu, i super za savršene blastociste.....
*Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu
*Bubaba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 5 mj.... koji će biti dobitni
*Snupi* savjetuj se sa doktorom....možda je to i normalno...sretnoooo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako sam koga zaboravila....

----------


## sanda1977

> *Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.....
> *Tina_Julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabro 
> *Željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu, i super za savršene blastociste.....
> *Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu
> *Bubaba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 5 mj.... koji će biti dobitni
> *Snupi* savjetuj se sa doktorom....možda je to i normalno...sretnoooo
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako sam koga zaboravila....


evo ovo sve potpisujem 
malo se švercam  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkice prava si koka nesilica, 8 blastica.. .-)

Cure šaljem svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija čekamo lijepe vijesti.....

----------


## tina_julija

Jel mozete vjerovat da sam ja vidjela bebaca a doktorica mi je potvrdila?! Veliki smo izgleda 1mm, a dok je rekla da bi bila danas 7+1,a po vv 7+5... Vratili su mi nadu da je ova bebica pomalo ljencina...  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina  :Klap:   :Klap:   :rock: 

Misliš 1 cm?

----------


## snupi

*tina-julija* drago mi je sve ok!
*Žužy, Željkica,~~Loly ,Bubaba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.

----------


## žužy

tina_julija  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina_julija

> Tina   
> 
> Misliš 1 cm?


Hmmm... Nisam sad sigurna a papiri nisu uz mene... Stvarno je divna doktorica! Pohvale betaplusu!

----------


## bubekica

> Hmmm... Nisam sad sigurna a papiri nisu uz mene... Stvarno je divna doktorica! Pohvale betaplusu!


I ja tvrdim da si 7+1  :Smile:  Super da se vidi mrva! Srcane akcije jos nema? Drago mi je da si zadovoljna s betaplus.

----------


## tina_julija

U svakom slucaju mrva je mala za 7.tjedan, i pitala sam doktoricu jel ima kakve veze to sto imam produzene cikluse? Veli da ima, takodjer i to sto su blastice isto... Znam i da je sve hvatanje za dlaku ali ne gubim nade!

----------


## željkica

*tina* super bit će to sve dobrO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Klap: 
cure hvala vam na lijepim željama! :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite!

----------


## Loly

> Jel mozete vjerovat da sam ja vidjela bebaca a doktorica mi je potvrdila?! Veliki smo izgleda 1mm, a dok je rekla da bi bila danas 7+1,a po vv 7+5... Vratili su mi nadu da je ova bebica pomalo ljencina...


Bravo za malu mrvicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## pilek

Mala mrvica uskoro bude velika mrvica  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

> I ja tvrdim da si 7+1  Super da se vidi mrva! Srcane akcije jos nema? Drago mi je da si zadovoljna s betaplus.


Nema jos nadamo se da ce u srijedu biti... Tvoja nova profesija je vikend mpo doktorica!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tina, a srceko?

----------


## bubekica

> Nema jos nadamo se da ce u srijedu biti... Tvoja nova profesija je vikend mpo doktorica!


Hehe  :Smile:  onda ~~~~~~~ do srijede!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Tina_julija  :Very Happy:  za mali lijenu mrvicu ~~~~~~~ za srceko
Zeljkice vi cete napraviti rukometnu momcad.~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu
Zuzy super za transfer ~~~~~~ i tebi za veeliku betu
Loly bit ce draga.. Evo i tebi malo ~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Ostalima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~
Puse
P.s. Bas ste mi uljepsale dan..

----------


## željkica

*vatra* he he nasmijala si me!!!!!!!!da rukometna momčad  :Laughing:

----------


## DiDi446

Za sve divne vijestiiiii  :Very Happy: 
Svima koojima treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure znam da nije prikladno ovdje ali da li mi netko moze pomoci..da li je necji mm pio piskavicu? koju? koje je ime na latinskom? 
Vidim da svi pisu da je jako gorka ali ovo sto su nama prodali u ljekarni ni priblizno... :/ plizzz helppp....oprostite ako nije prikladno!

----------


## Moe

> Za sve divne vijestiiiii 
> Svima koojima treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*x*
potpisujem!

----------


## Lotta81

Tina -julija :Very Happy:

----------


## barbi26

*tina julija*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bit će sve tu,  samo malo strpljenja!

*Željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu! a bome su se dobro plodile i dijelile!

----------


## željkica

> *tina julija*  bit će sve tu,  samo malo strpljenja!
> 
> *Željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu! a bome su se dobro plodile i dijelile!


želim ti da kreneš mojim putem sa razvijanjem!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Nema jos nadamo se da ce u srijedu biti... Tvoja nova profesija je vikend mpo doktorica!


Dobro Bubek kaže, 7+1 kao i ja.. Punkciju smo imale isti dan, meni je pala na 15 dc, a tebi vjerovatno kasnije, otud ta računica...
Nije ni bitno, bitno je da se lijena mrvica pokrene  :Smile:   Ne gubi nadu....

----------


## tina29

> *Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.....
> *Tina_Julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabro 
> *Željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu, i super za savršene blastociste.....
> *Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu
> *Bubaba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 5 mj.... koji će biti dobitni
> *Snupi* savjetuj se sa doktorom....možda je to i normalno...sretnoooo
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako sam koga zaboravila....


prošvercat ču se i potpisati *mary* kad je sve tak lijepo pobrojila!
a moram se pohvaliti sa svojom hopsicom ili hopsačem,rastopila sam se kad sam vidla kolko skače i maše rukicama,zaljubila sam se na prvi pogled  :Zaljubljen: ,ma nešto predivno,inače sve je u redu i kontrola za 4 tj.opet.
želim vam svima da čim prije osjetite ovo što sam ja danas jer je to stvarno nešto kaj se neda opisati,sreča,sreča,sreča!
ljubim vas sve!

----------


## Muma

*žužy*, *željkica*, *Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!
*tina_julija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu!
*tina29* lijepo je čuti takve vijesti! Nadam se da si mirnija sad  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sam danas počela s pikanjem, fm u ponedjeljak!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*muma* jesam mirnija sam kad je sve ok!  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon!
javi se za kofi!

----------


## tina_julija

> Dobro Bubek kaže, 7+1 kao i ja.. Punkciju smo imale isti dan, meni je pala na 15 dc, a tebi vjerovatno kasnije, otud ta računica...
> Nije ni bitno, bitno je da se lijena mrvica pokrene   Ne gubi nadu....


18dc je bila punkcija, i dobro sam napisala 1,2mm, jako malo... ima još dobrih 5 dana da ubrza...  :Smile:  prvi nam je postupak i super je što je iz prve uspjelo, kako mi je muž rekao samo polako i hrabro moramo ići dan za danom.. Bojim se da mi stvarno previše računaju i zato i očekuju i više od malca... a malac je borac, mora biti...  :Smile:  kako sam samo ponosna na sebe, skuzila ga prije doktorice...  :Smile:  muma sretno s pikanjem...  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Tina29  :Very Happy:  predivnoooo!
I potpis na mary123  :Wink:

----------


## Mucica

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  tooooo  :Very Happy:  sretno s pikanjem i držim  :fige:  da je ovo dobitni ciklus  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* samo hrabro naprijed!!!!!!!!!!sretno s bockanjem!

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy, željkica, Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!
*tina_julija*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
*tina29*  :Zaljubljen:  uživaj sad draga!!!!
Svima koje sam preskočila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

Tina julija mislim da nest krivo pises. Kad je rijec o mm onda bi pisalo 1, ili 2, vjerujem da se misli na 12mm to odgovara za 7+1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko

----------


## kameleon

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!!
za pikanja, za srčeka,za bete........... :fige: 
imam problem...moji folikuli ovaj mjesec...zaspali...
jednostavno ne rastu...12 dc 11 12, a inače mi ovulacija bila 15-16dc sa folikulima 24 22...
nema šanse da da za tri dana toliko narastu...
možda puknu ovi mali? ima li netko kakvih iskustava?
inače prošli mj. bila punkcija,a ovaj M došla ranije 5 dana...tješim se da je zbog toga, pa će se ovaj ciklus malo produžiti?!?!?
sekundarni  :Cool:

----------


## vatra86

dobro jutro suborke moje.. evo skuhat cu vam najfiniju kavicu, nes, caj, za one malo zesce moze i neka zestica  :pivo:  treba nazdraviti jucerašnjem danu jer je stvarno bilo lijepih vijesti
jos cu jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *loly, željkicu, zuzy* da cuvaju svoje mrvice i da slavimo uskoro
*tina_julija* i tebi cu jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
*mumma* draga, sjecam se tvog zadnjeg puta, znam da si imala dosta folikula koji su nazalost bili prazni, a ja se bediram zbog jednog i to u prirodnom ciklusu,mogu si misliti kako je tebi bilo..uglavnom mislim na tebe, sretno s pikanjem i naravno da ti od srca zelim da nam i ti uskoro postanes trbusasta... veeeeliku  :Kiss:  ti saljem
*tina29*  :Very Happy:  za bembolinca, HB da je sve uredu, uzivaj!
nisam bas pohvatala sve, ima vas puno ovdje ali zato svima *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
i puseee

----------


## vatra86

*kameleon* ne znam odgovor jer su moji divovski folikuli, ali moguce da narastu, u medicini je sve moguce. sigurno je netko imao slicno.  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ da narastu i bude sve ok!

----------


## Loly

*Vatrice* fala na  :Coffee:  i željama!
Cure drage moje strpljenje je pri kraju, ja bi pišnula jedan test (beta tek u utorak). E sad, danas 11 dnt, vraćene 2 mrvice treći dan, zadnji brevacid dobila u ponediljak. Kad bi mogla piškit, a da budem sigurna da je brevacid izašao, možda sutra ili u ponediljak? I koji test da kupim jer inače im baš ne virujem, cure su spominjale CB digital?!

----------


## željkica

jutro vatra86 hvala na kavici fina fina mmmmmm.......
prvo da vam svima zaželim šta uspješnije punkcije,odlične js,velike bete.........~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure da vas pitam jel vi utrogestan gurnete samo prstom?jel to dovoljno da stigne na mjesto?ja ostanem ležat 1 sat i uvik mislim da je to malo da će iscurit.

----------


## vatra86

Loly ja navijam da pisnes!! Mozda da pisnes sutra s prvim jutarnjim.. Bas sam uzbudena!!  :Very Happy:   :fige:  za +
Zeljkice pa moras ga stavit do grlica maternice, to znaci cijeli prst.a nakon lezanja je normalno da ostatak izadje van..
Bas dijelim savjete kao neka iskusna..  :Laughing:

----------


## Loly

Zeljkice upravo tako kako si i rekla, stigne on tamo di triba, ne brini. Normalno da malo iscuri, alu ipak onaj preostali dio obavi svoj posao  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Loly ja navijam da pisnes!! Mozda da pisnes sutra s prvim jutarnjim.. Bas sam uzbudena!!   za +
> Zeljkice pa moras ga stavit do grlica maternice, to znaci cijeli prst.a nakon lezanja je normalno da ostatak izadje van..
> Bas dijelim savjete kao neka iskusna..


samo ti dijeli savjete sve dobro dođe,ipak rukometaše moram oskrbit! :Laughing:

----------


## barbi26

> *Vatrice* fala na  i željama!
> Cure drage moje strpljenje je pri kraju, ja bi pišnula jedan test (beta tek u utorak). E sad, danas 11 dnt, vraćene 2 mrvice treći dan, zadnji brevacid dobila u ponediljak. Kad bi mogla piškit, a da budem sigurna da je brevacid izašao, možda sutra ili u ponediljak? I koji test da kupim jer inače im baš ne virujem, cure su spominjale CB digital?!


ja sam prošli puta uzela cb ali ne digitalni onaj za 28 kn obićni, treći dan poslije brevactida 1500 više nije ništa pokazivao, bila je samo kontrolna crtica, ponovila za dva dana i isto tako - meni je bio pouzdan

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav drage moje...ja očito i ovaj put padam na dno...
Jučer 9.dpt,kad sam stavljala utriće na aplikatoru malo krvi....to je vjerojatno znak za vješticu  :Sad: 
Hvatam se za slamku....može biti tako kasno inplatacijsko?

----------


## željkica

*Stena* nemoj se nervirat prije nego šta treba,nadajmo se da to nije ništa  :fige:  da sve bude uredu!
vidim da ti stavljaš utrogestane sa aplikatorom jel se može samo njega kupit u apoteci?mene strah da utriće ja nedovoljno gurnem,baš me oni muče!

----------


## mare41

> *Vatrice* fala na  i željama!
> Cure drage moje strpljenje je pri kraju, ja bi pišnula jedan test (beta tek u utorak). E sad, danas 11 dnt, vraćene 2 mrvice treći dan, zadnji brevacid dobila u ponediljak. Kad bi mogla piškit, a da budem sigurna da je brevacid izašao, možda sutra ili u ponediljak? I koji test da kupim jer inače im baš ne virujem, cure su spominjale CB digital?!


s
lažem se za test sutra
ja bi inače u ljekarni pitala najjefitiniji test (20-tak kn), plus je bio predivan

----------


## Argente

Dobro jutro ranoranilice! Za nas trutine koje se sad dižu  :Coffee: , a za vas koje ste od 6 na nogama može i jedna  :pivo: 



> imam problem...moji folikuli ovaj mjesec...zaspali...
> jednostavno ne rastu...12 dc 11 12, a inače mi ovulacija bila 15-16dc sa folikulima 24 22...
> nema šanse da da za tri dana toliko narastu...
> možda puknu ovi mali? ima li netko kakvih iskustava?
> inače prošli mj. bila punkcija,a ovaj M došla ranije 5 dana...tješim se da je zbog toga, pa će se ovaj ciklus malo produžiti?!?!?
> sekundarni


Ajoooj, ti i muž to na smjenu, ha...čuj sve je moguće u ciklusu nakon stimulacije, i da su još malo u šoku pa se trgnu (odn. taj 1 koji bi se trebao probiti), a moguće je i da do ovulacije ne dođe...ipak si ih prošli mjesec ispalila, koliko ono, 12 komada. Nema druge nego  :Cekam:  , a mi  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

jutro curke moje!
*Loly* meni je testic 6-i dan nakon brevactida 1500 bio skroz bijeli (koristim wondfo testove kupljene na amazonu - registrirali su mi betu 6.59 - bila je blaga sjena). moj favorit iz ljekarne je gravignost mini - preferiram testice s crvenom tintom jer mi clearblue svaki put izbavi evaporacijsku - tanku tanku kao kemijskom nacrtanu crticu.
gravignost je jeftin i najslicniji ovim mojim internetskim.
*željkica*ako stavljas prstom stavljas dovoljno duboko. i meni se svaki put iscijedi dosta, to je pomocna tvar, progesteron se upije preko sluznice, dovoljno je pol sata lezanja da se kapsula rastvori.
*stena* moze biti svasta. ja sam kad sam vijela sukrvicu instant popiskila testic (u 1. postupku). od srca ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kasno implantacijsko!
*vatra* hvala na kavici!

----------


## Argente

Stena, pa i ti bi već mogla baciti jedan test.
Vi što se brinete da ne nagurate Utriće koliko treba - ma dokle dosegnete prstom je OK, nije da ih baš morate (ili možete) nagurati kroz cerviks u maternicu  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Ma neću,ja sam odlučila da neću raditi test,nekako osjećam da će mi pokazat - a svejedno moram vaditi betu,mah.

Cure šaljem vam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Pridruzujem se ispijanju kavice,hvala draga Argente..

Svima u postupcima zelim puuuno srece i saljem puuuuno vibri za najbolji moguci ishod,za plusice na testu i za velike bete.
Posipam vas i trudnickom prasinom**************

Tuznicama saljem big hug sa vjerom i nadom u sljedeci postupak

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice, presmijesna si mi, pa prst ti dodje do cerviksa, e do tamo ga lako gurnes. Ajde ajde..nis ne brini, mazi busu i to je to..
Stena- nee naglit tako brzo i ne gubit nadu.. Nista jos nije gotovo.. Saljem hug

----------


## željkica

vatra,smiješna sam ja sama sebi to su već lagani znakovi ludila! :lool:  da me muž čuje bacija bi i mene i laptop  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure na lijepim željama! Nisam euforična ko prošli put, malo me strah, ali važno da je nada na nivou.  :Smile:  
*Loly* ako se odlučiš na testić držim fige da nam razvedriš sutrašnje jutro!  :fige:

----------


## plavo oko

Evo mene, da vam kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za što manje bolne punkcije, a što više jajašaca,lijepe velike bete,tužnicama big hug, friškim trudnicama lijepu školsku trudnoću.
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo da javim svoj neuspjeli 1.pokušaj IVF-a...
Danas sam išla na aspiraciju i nakon aspiracije obavijestili me da imam cistične jajne stanice i da se nemože ići dalje u postupak  :cupakosu: 
Nije mi jasno zar ranije nisu vidjeli da imam nekakve ciste i da nemogu ići u postupak?!!! Inače ovo mi je uopće prvi glas da imam ciste, zanima me da li je itko od Vas našao u istoj/sličnoj situaciji i koji je daljnji postupak. Rečeno mi je daće me sr. Irena nazvati i da će me obavijestiti kad da podignem otpusno pismo :c

Želim svim čekalicama da dočekaju pozitivne rezultate i velike bete, tužnicama velike fige da drugi postupak bude bolji i uspješniji od starog!!! Puno sreće svima...

----------


## Inesz

tasha,
žao mi je  :Sad: 

jesu ti objasnili što to znači "cistična jajna stanica"?

----------


## kameleon

argente,draga, hvala.... :Kiss: 
hehehe,da kod mene svaki ciklus neka nova naopaka situacija!
sutra sam opet na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti šta ima novo..
u to ime  :pivo: 
stena ~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima malo kolektivnih, nek se nađe.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tasha a u kojoj si klinici?
Evo da se javim i ovdje mi bili na UZV jutros, sve je uredu, beba dobro napreduje i saznali smo da čekamo dečkića...posteljica se povukla što je isto dobro i svima šaljem kolektivne vibre

----------


## Stena

> Evo da javim svoj neuspjeli 1.pokušaj IVF-a...
> Danas sam išla na aspiraciju i nakon aspiracije obavijestili me da imam cistične jajne stanice i da se nemože ići dalje u postupak 
> Nije mi jasno zar ranije nisu vidjeli da imam nekakve ciste i da nemogu ići u postupak?!!! Inače ovo mi je uopće prvi glas da imam ciste, zanima me da li je itko od Vas našao u istoj/sličnoj situaciji i koji je daljnji postupak. Rečeno mi je daće me sr. Irena nazvati i da će me obavijestiti kad da podignem otpusno pismo :c
> 
> Želim svim čekalicama da dočekaju pozitivne rezultate i velike bete, tužnicama velike fige da drugi postupak bude bolji i uspješniji od starog!!! Puno sreće svima...


Baš mi je žao... :Sad: 
Imaš policistične jajnike ili kaj,ne kužim kako ti nitko nije vidio na uzv da imaš ciste??

----------


## Stena

Čestitam draga Mali Mimi..ovo je jako lijepa vijest..neka dečkić lijepo raste i lupka svoju mamu...mazite se pazite... :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasha1981

Nakon one droge sto su mi fali, cula sam samo nešto cista a ovo sam ja izvukla iz konteksta (tj zapamtila) u razgovoru doktorice i sestara :Crying or Very sad: 
Valjda cu više znati ovaj tjedan...

----------


## Tasha1981

Stena, nije ni meni jasno...nikad mi niti jedan ginekolog nije rekao niti spomenuo ciste, tako da po mojim saznanjima nemam problemas njima...
A i bila sam tri puta na ultrazvuku od kad sam bila na terapiji tako da  nemam riječi na ovo...bar dok mi se netko ne javi pa će mi valjda nešto više reći...
Inače u Petrovoj sam!!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Tasha a u kojoj si klinici?
> Evo da se javim i ovdje mi bili na UZV jutros, sve je uredu, beba dobro napreduje i saznali smo da čekamo dečkića...posteljica se povukla što je isto dobro i svima šaljem kolektivne vibre



U Petrovoj!
 :Very Happy:  za bebu, sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Muma

*Mali Mimi* čestitam na dečkiću! Nek je sretno dalje!
*Tasha* pretpostavljam da nisi bila na uzv-u prije postupka, tj. 3.dc? Kakva je bila situacija u toku stimulacije, kakvi su bili ti folikuli?

----------


## Mary123

*Tasha* kad sam bila na transferu jedna je cura bila na punkciji i imala je jednu jajnu stanicu i jednu cističnu...e sad šta to znači nebi ti znala jer sam se isto prvi put srela s tim nazivom...E sad očito to ne vide na uzv...tj. oni neznaju kakva je to jajna stanica dok ne punktiraju folikule....Budu ti valjda objasnili....
*Mala mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dečkića
*Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv
*Plavo oko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu nadu u 5 mj....
*Stena* glavu gore i samo hrabro.....vjerujem daće te beta razveseliti
*Željkica* biti će sve ok.....ne odustaj....
*Milasova* a kako si mi ti?????
E sada ako sam koga zaboravila....svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*Mali Mimi* bravo za dečka! samo neka je sve super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

> *Mala mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dečkića
> *Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv
> *Plavo oko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu nadu u 5 mj....
> *Stena* glavu gore i samo hrabro.....vjerujem daće te beta razveseliti
> *Željkica* biti će sve ok.....ne odustaj....
> *Milasova* a kako si mi ti?????
> E sada ako sam koga zaboravila....svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i


 e ovo se samo može potpisati  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Tasha*  :Love: 
*Mali Mimi* bravo za dečkića  :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
*kameleon*  :fige:  za sutra....
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za što vam treba
*Inesz, Muma, Tina29*  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> Nakon one droge sto su mi fali, cula sam samo nešto cista a ovo sam ja izvukla iz konteksta (tj zapamtila) u razgovoru doktorice i sestara
> Valjda cu više znati ovaj tjedan...


uh, draga jako mi je žao.
je li to bio prirodnjak?

nisu ti trebali davati ljekove protiv boli i za opuštanje prije nego su te pogledali na uz.

kad ćeš dobiti otpusno pismo?

javi nam što su ti napisali, i

puno sreće sljedeći put!

----------


## željkica

Jutro drage moje,evo kavica za buđenje  :Coffee: 
ja sam noćas sanjala svašta prvi san da je test pozitivat drugi san da mi vraća još dvi mrvice.....tako da sam se odlučila ustat da mi još kakva ludost ne dođe u san,prvi znaci ludila  :Laughing: 
Jel nam *Loly* danas piški test?  :fige: 
*Tasha*  :Love: 
*Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!!!!!!
 :Kiss:  za sve!

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala na kavici ja već na nogama od 7 ujutro, hvata me nesanica...
Željkice bitno je da je test pozitivan pa makar i u snu, ja uvijek sanjala negativne testove dok nisam ostala stvarno trudna e onda sam sanjala da mi je beta poz. (doduše mala al bar pozitivna) i prije mj. dana sam sanjala dečkića zelenih očiju, iako su svi oko mene mislili da će biti curica i eto na kraju će biti kao što sam i sanjala

----------


## Loly

*Željkice*  :Coffee:  je mmmmmm! Test sam jučer kupila, ali ga nisam pišnula, kakav god rezultat bio opet moram čekat betu, pa sam odlučila možda ću ujutro, a možda ću ipak sačekati betu. Previše je tu možda  :Wink:

----------


## Tasha1981

> *Mali Mimi* čestitam na dečkiću! Nek je sretno dalje!
> *Tasha* pretpostavljam da nisi bila na uzv-u prije postupka, tj. 3.dc? Kakva je bila situacija u toku stimulacije, kakvi su bili ti folikuli?


Nisam bila 3 dan, tek 7 s tim da sam 6 dan trebala dobiti Cetrotide ali sam ga dobila tek 7! Folikuli su 7 dan bili super, divni i krasni po riječima dr. (neznam koliko su bili veliki, to će mi valjda pisati u otpusnom pismu), 9 dan su bili grozni, nisu ništa narasli, koma po rječima drugog (mog) dr., dok su 11 bili dobri i navečer u 22 sam primila štopericu...

----------


## žužy

*Tasha*,žao mi je zbog neuspijelog postupka  :Love: 
Nikad čula za cistične js,očito se to ne vidi na uzv nego tek na samoj aspiraciji...jer da se vidi vjerojatno bi prekinuli postupak  :Confused: 
*Muma*,pikalice,kak si nam? :Kiss: 
*Mali Mimi*,čestitam na malom pišulincu  :Zaljubljen: 
*kameleon*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se folikuliči probude i zrastu najtaman kolko treba!
*Stena,Loly*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!

----------


## Tasha1981

> uh, draga jako mi je žao.
> je li to bio prirodnjak?
> 
> nisu ti trebali davati ljekove protiv boli i za opuštanje prije nego su te pogledali na uz.
> 
> kad ćeš dobiti otpusno pismo?
> 
> 
> javi nam što su ti napisali, i
> ...


Inesz nije bio prirodnjak, bila sam nafilana puregonima, menopurima, cetrotididom...
Rekli su mi da će me sr. Irena zvati početkom ovog tjedna i reći mi što dalje i kad da dođem po otpusno pismo!
E sad mene zanima da li ja mogu promijeniti dr. ili možda bolja ideja da odem u drugu kliniku i koliko moram čekati do druge stimulacije?!
P.s. čitala sam negdje da se ove ciste mogu pojaviti od stimulacije jajnika,

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !

S obzirom da nisam u postupku ne tipkam ovdje ali vas čitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas .

Tasha bile su ti prazne , meni je aspirirano 8 od toga 5 cističnih.

----------


## libicaa

jutro curke... meni danas 3dpt... nemam nikakvih simptoma  :Laughing: 

Tasha, ja sam npr. imala jednu cistu za koju sam znala i prije postupka. A što se tiče cističnih folikula to znači da su narasli preveliki i pretvorili se u cistu... i to se ne može predvidjeti prije postupka... to je onak laički, ne znam kak da drugačije objasnim....

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba

----------


## vatra86

Bok curke!
Tasha zao mi je sta nije uspjelo, mozda je to naziv za prazan folikul.. Ne znam..ali znam kako ti je, bit ce bolje.. Hug
Loly ja sam dosla ustvari zbog tebe.. Svaka cast na strpljenju..
Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~ 
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pusa

----------


## Muma

*Tasha1981* nisam čula da postoje cistične jajne stanice, pa ne znam o čemu se radi, bit ćeš pametnija kad dobiješ otpusno pismo. Sad te nažalost čeka barem par mjeseci pauze prije novog postupka. A promjena klinike ili doktora je tvoj odabir. Samo što mislim da u Petrovoj ne možeš utjecati na to koji će ti doktor biti na fm ili aspiraciji.
*žužy* darling, nemam baš kaj prijaviti, tek je 5.dc, jedino mi je apetit na vrhuncu, maaaalo osjećam jajnike (malo lijevi, malo desni)...ali to je sve još ništa. Kaj ima kod tebe, osim dosadnog iščekivanja?

----------


## žužy

*Muma*,a evo,juhica se kuha,meseko napacano  :njam: ...trenutno odmaram  :Smile: 
*libicaa*,kaskam za tobom jedan dan,nadam se da bumo za koji dan imale kaj za prijaviti od simptoma  :Trep trep:

----------


## libicaa

ma ne vjerujem ja niš tim simptomima  :Smile:  vjerujem samo beti, a ni njoj previše... za mene jedino kaj može proći je lupanje srčeka na ekranu (loše iskustvo u prošloj T  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Mali mimi cestitam na pisulincu.. <3

----------


## željkica

> ma ne vjerujem ja niš tim simptomima  vjerujem samo beti, a ni njoj previše... za mene jedino kaj može proći je lupanje srčeka na ekranu (loše iskustvo u prošloj T


ja sam odlučila da ovaj put neću pratit simptome,a danas baš jajnike osjetim i počinje mi se svašta motat po glavi,toliko o mojoj odluci!

----------


## bubekica

*MM* cestitam na deckicu! prekrasno!  :Smile: 
*Tasha* zao mi je za postupak... pretpostavljam da je rijec o cisticnim folikulima, ne o cisticnim jajnim stanicama. kazem -pretpostavljam. 
svakako prije bilokoje odluke porazgovaraj s doktorom koji ti je sad vodio postupak. sretno!
svima ostalima puno pusa i jedna kratka zestoka za svaku - na ovaj mrzli dan.

----------


## kameleon

mali mimi aaaaaaa  :Heart:  čestitam!! i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do termina!!
tasha,  :Love: , ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!
bubekica  :pivo: 
i svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da ne fali!!!
moj se folikul probudio, polako ali sigurno...  :Cool:  i dalje uzv!!!
pozdravi!!žuži, libica,željkica, loly ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

*Mali Mimi* čestitke na pišonji  :Kiss: 
Ostalima pusa i puno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

tasha,žao mi je...
mali mimi,čestitam na dečkiću!!!!
kameleon,bravo za folikul,za dalje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo i mene opet na odbrojavljanju  :Smile:  od danas čuvam lijepu mrvicu,beta tek 14.04 !! 
nakon svega strah me je uopće veseliti se,nadati se.. ali možda 10.pokušaj donese sreću..
cure svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da lista za travanj bude puna trudnica !!

----------


## Loly

*Kiki30* nek bude deseta sreće, držim  :fige:   Sretnooooooo!

----------


## drama_queen

curke moje zadnje vrijeme nisam bas često ovdje, uzroka tome ima puno, prvi bi bio bockanje (koje je napokon završilo) od kojeg imam traume (panični strah igli  :Sad:  ) ...pa svaki drugi dan putovanja na kliniku ...pa posao ...pa spavalica od inekcija ...pa vas zato sad baš ne mogu pohvatat ali vidim onako odoka da ima puno lipih vijest  :Smile:  ...pa vam evo još mali prilog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se slobodno poslužite. Svim tužnicama  :Love:  i bit će bolje
ja konačno mogu prijavit punkciju sutra ujutro iako sve ovaj put ide nakako naopako, ponosna s uputnicom za anesteziologa jer se činilo da će biti tulum, na kraju mi niti ne treba jer su moji folikulići odlučili ostat mali i na kraju svega 3-4 za vađenje ...no ...tješim se ja da mi zapravo i trebaju samo 1-2, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*kiki30* sretno  :fige: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zašto ti je beta tek 14.04.???
*drama_queen* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Tasha, mislim da je riječ o cističnim folikulima, u njima nema jajne stanice. A zašto se to dogodilo, je li do stimulacije ili do tvojih jajnika, o tomu bi trebala detaljno raspraviti sa svojim MPO liječnikom.

----------


## drama_queen

> *kiki30* sretno !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zašto ti je beta tek 14.04.???
> *drama_queen* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hvala željkice ...a odma da odgovorim i za kiki30, zato što je u Rijeci  :Laughing:

----------


## Lotta81

Svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Stena* držim ručnonožne za sutra :fige:

----------


## Loly

*Suzy.s* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenskastu betu sutra
*Stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu sutra
Cure nadamo se lijepim vijestima!
*Drama_queen* držim  :fige:  za uspješnu punkciju!

----------


## željkica

> hvala željkice ...a odma da odgovorim i za kiki30, zato što je u Rijeci


a šta u rijeci se vadi za 3 tjedna?!
*Loly* a da i ti izvadiš betu sutra!?

----------


## Loly

*Željkice* dogovorila sam sa svojim ginekolog da ću kod njega u ambulanti u utorak rano ujutro, tako da sutra ne mogu! Mada ako bude kriza imam test, ali mislim da ću do utorka izdržati  :Wink:

----------


## drama_queen

ma da, daje se beta dosta kasno i onda se vadi samo jednom ...al sve na KBC Rijeka dobiju betu jaaaako kasno :D al uvijek se to da ranije izvadit  :Wink: 

hvala loly ...tribat ce mi  :Smile:

----------


## paty

većinom se vadi beta nakon 3 tjedna pogotovo ako je transver 3 dan.
ali ne znam baš koja čeka do tada.ja sam vadila nakon 2 tjedna i više nisam trebala vaditi jer je bila četveroznamekasta.

----------


## Snekica

*MaliMimi čestitam na pišonji!* Hehe, čuvaj ga za moju curku purku (naručila sam je, uskoro ćemo ići po nju  :Grin: )

----------


## Muma

> *Suzy.s* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenskastu betu sutra
> *Stena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu sutra
> Cure nadamo se lijepim vijestima!
> *Drama_queen* držim  za uspješnu punkciju!


*X* i dodajem:
*Loly* isto vrijedi i za tebe, držimo palčeve!

----------


## Prozerpina

Da vam se pridružim i ovdje i pošaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Suzy, Stena, Loly sretno s betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki dogovoreno!
Evo ja opet rano-ranim pa otvaram šank sa kavom, čajem...

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro.
Evo kavica i od mene i fini čupavac

*Stena, Suzy. Loly* sretno danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veelikeee bete.
*Kiki30* da se pridružiš uskoro curama sa velikom betom.
*Drama-queen* sretno danas

----------


## PetraP

I ja se pridruzujem kavici a i taj cupavac mi bas zamirisao.Sretno svima danas za velike beturine...

----------


## vatra86

*betočekaliceeeee!!!*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Loly

Jutros napravila test, minus ko kuća! Išla izvadit privatno betu, da stavim točku i na ovaj postupak, a nalaz će tek popodne oko 6! Čak mi nije teško ni čekati kad znam da se nemam čemu nadati  :Sad: 
Svim ostalim betočekalicama želim drugačiji  scenarij od moga, sve vas   :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*Loly*  :Love:  
ostale cure saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (cekam vas za listu!)

----------


## kiki30

loly,žao mi je zbog minusa ..  :Sad: 
ostale čekalice puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusiće i lijepe bete!!da nam bubekica može napraviti lijepu listicu  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Loly*, :Love:  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ostale betočekalice!

----------


## crvenkapica77

loly  zao mi je zbog minusa    :Sad: 
..... ali....mozda  beta  iznenadi  ni prva  ni posljednja    :Wink:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*Loly* za betu  :fige: 
*Zuzy* kako si nam??
Pusa svima, vise nisam puno na niti jednom pdf-u... Jednostavno vise nije isto
Al citam i *~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve vas

----------


## žužy

Je,nije isto...a eto,dobro sam *ljubi* draga,nemam baš puno za prijaviti.Falite mi i ti i *WBM* i  :pivo:  i to...
Kad startaš,s sljedečom M ?

----------


## žužy

Je,nije isto...a eto,dobro sam *ljubi* draga,nemam baš puno za prijaviti.Falite mi i ti i *WBM* i  :pivo:  i to...
Kad startaš,sa sljedečom M ?

----------


## ljubilica

Ako sve bude ok, da...

----------


## Strašna

> *betočekaliceeeee!!!*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


Ja ću se poslužit s vibricama!  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

ß-0,0  :Crying or Very sad:  
..teško je jako.....ne mogu zaustaviti suze...ne znam kako da se pomirim s činjenicom da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo,sutra ću biti pametnija što i kako dalje..

----------


## ljubilica

*stena*  :Love:

----------


## amazonka

Stena, jako mi je žao. Samo nemoj odustati.

----------


## Lotta81

Stena  žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Stena žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*stena*,jako mi je žao...grlim.

----------


## Loly

*Stena* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

stena, grlim jakooo  :Sad: 
loly  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Stena*  :Love: ne plakati.... teško je, ali ti si jaka  :rock:  i uskoro opet idemo pokušati.... sve će biti dobro!!!
*Loly* držim  :fige:  da je test pogrešan i da te šokira nalaz večeras!!!! 
*Muma* da nastavi sve biti savršeno  :fige:  sve do Nove godine!!!!!!! 
Svima ostalima šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Stena- saljem veliki hug..  :Sad: 
Loly- jos nije gotovo...

----------


## Loly

Stigla menga, beta 2,1  :Sad:  Sad odmor do jeseni, pa u nove pobjede! Svima puno srice, ljubim vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

*Stena, Loly*, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Loly*, *Stena* žao mi je cure! Šaljem hug  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Loly žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## libicaa

Joj curke uzasno mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

Loly, Stena žao mi je ..  :Sad:

----------


## barbi26

*stena, loly*...i meni je žao zbog vaših negativnih beta, ali odtugujte, imate pravo na to, a onda glavu gore, ne gubite nadu i u nove pobjede!!!! vaše bebe vas čekaju!

----------


## tina29

*Stena,Loly*  :Love: ,jako mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Pa kaj je ovo danas...*Loly* draga,žao mi je..
Držite se cure  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Stena,Loly* jako mi je žao,baš ste me rastužile! :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*Stena, Loly*, žao mi je...šaljem zagrljaje... Držite se cure....odtugujte i kad budete spremne u nove pobjede...

----------


## Stena

Hvala svima na potpori i riječima utjehe...
Loly  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*loly*  :Love:

----------


## DiDi446

Stena,Loly   :Love:   ...bas mije zao...drzi te se!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Loly*  :Love:  žao mi je...

----------


## bubaba

*Loly* srećo moja, sve sam ti već rekla :Love:  :Love: 
*Drama queen.*..sretno, držim ti fige
*Stena*  :Love: 
*Milasova*..šaljem ti velik zagrljaj i pusu 
*Plavo* *oko* hvala ti 
*Tasha1981* žao mi je,
*Mala Mimi*..čestitam ti 
*Kiki 30* držim fige za velikuuu betu
*Željkice*, odlično sada se samo čuvaj i sretno ti 
*Mary 123* hvala ti od srca
*Sandra* hvala i tebi od srca
*Tina_julija*, sretna sam radi tebe i znam da će sve biti ok.
*Tina 29* hvala ti ..čuvaj se i sretno
*Muma* sretno s bockanjem

Ako sam koga zaboravila žao mi je ..nisam bila par dana pa mi se puno nakupilo ..svima šaljem veliko  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Saljem  :Kiss:  tuznicama

Strasna a ja cijeli dan tuzna jer ti je beta 1.4, kak mi je laknulo maloprije dok sam se sjetila da ti je BETA 1.aprila iliti 1.4. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

> Saljem  tuznicama
> 
> Strasna a ja cijeli dan tuzna jer ti je beta 1.4, kak mi je laknulo maloprije dok sam se sjetila da ti je BETA 1.aprila iliti 1.4. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


E sad si me cak i nasmijala.....  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Loly & Stena*  -  žao mi je - jako!  :Love: 

Svim drugim curama - pikalicama, betočekalicama, hrabricama, trudnicima, ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tasha1981

Stena, Loly, žao mi je...

----------


## snupi

Loly ,Stena ne znam sto reci, drzi te se bude bolje drugi put!

----------


## barbi26

evo draga moje, da prijavim da čuvam dvije blastice, jednu prekrasnu po svim kriterijima druga mrvicu lošija... ostale su nam spremljene za svaki slućaj...(čini mi se da je rekla 3 slamke)

more ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ svima!!!!

----------


## jejja

Icucek koliko toga imam za nadoknadit i procitat.. malo sam se psihicki morala maknut od svega pa dok ne procitam zaostatke saljem samo hrpu vibrica svima...

----------


## Snekica

> *Loly* srećo moja, sve sam ti već rekla
> *Drama queen.*..sretno, držim ti fige
> *Stena* 
> *Milasova*..šaljem ti velik zagrljaj i pusu 
> *Plavo* *oko* hvala ti 
> *Tasha1981* žao mi je,
> *Mala Mimi*..čestitam ti 
> *Kiki 30* držim fige za velikuuu betu
> *Željkice*, odlično sada se samo čuvaj i sretno ti 
> ...


*X*
suzy.s grlim i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za snagu za dalje!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (7)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tina_julija, VV, 1. IVF 
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
majalina, Pronatal, 1. IVF 
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
mateja 2712, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 11.03.
Ftičica, Petrova, 1. AIH 27.03.
Prozerpina, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 27.03.
mg1975, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI 27.03.
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF) 01.04.
Lotta81, Vg, FET (nakon 1x IVF) 02.04.
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni)
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)
riba76, VV, 1.IVF 05.04.
kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET)
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)
riba 76, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF), BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Ž od M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)


06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, suzy.s, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

evo nam i liste!
*Loly, Stena, suzy.s* grlim... dajte si vremena i imajte hrabrosti odluciti kako se dalje boriti!
*Bluebella* malo copram  :fige: 
*kleopatra* mila, saljem puno zagrljaja...
*Ftičica, Prozerpina, mg* sretno sutra!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Barbi*  :Very Happy:  čestitam..... očekujemo veliku betu  :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

isprike sto sam greskom neke trudnice stavila u veljacu, vrijeme je da se presaltamo u ozujak  :Smile:  mea culpa.

----------


## mare41

bubek, ne sekiraj se, ko misli da je kraj ozujka kad je vani mecava
fali nova ceska trudnica, pinar, cestitam!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* hvala za listu... mene do daljnjega ostavi u Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~ jer ovo što ću ići je samo gubljenje vremena  :Kiss:

----------


## suzy.s

*stena, loly* samo hrabro naprijed , znam kako vam je, u istoj smo situaciji! nada umire zadnja i zato glavu gore. bit če bolje sljedeći put!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek kao i uvijek, hvala za listicu  :Smile: 

Nekako mi je veljača siromašna..  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

> Bubek kao i uvijek, hvala za listicu 
> 
> Nekako mi je veljača siromašna..




.... zato će proljeće / ljeto biti puno  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

cure! ja cu tužnicama poslati jedan veeliki  :Love:  
i vibram za betocekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~
i naravno curama "ON-GO" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
puse svima!

----------


## Strašna

Cure kad bi vi krenule s testićima, s obzirom da su mi vraćene dvije blastice, dakle 5ti dan?
Danas mi je 7dpt.

----------


## vatra86

*strasna* ja bi pi-pi u petak da sam na tvom mjestu...  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> *strasna* ja bi pi-pi u petak da sam na tvom mjestu...


Tnx draga........još netko?

----------


## milasova8

Vidim da vas je puno u postupku pa svima saljem vibre za najbolji ishod~~~~~~~

Strasna,mislim da mozes 10dpt..sretno :Smile: 

Mary,evo mi smo dobro,uzivamo :Smile: 
Zelim svima vama isto 

Bubaba,vracam :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Super! Jel netko radio prije i dobio pozitivan rezultat?

----------


## tina_julija

Drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati koliko me strah sutrasnjeg dana, kako bi mm rekao ajmo ga mi prespavati...  :Smile:  u nedjelju navecer jos sanjam da sam prokrvarila!  :Sad:  podsvijest je strasna stvar... Svim tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj a svim ostalim sretnicama velike ~~~~~ da sve prodje u najboljem redu...  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

> Drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati koliko me strah sutrasnjeg dana, kako bi mm rekao ajmo ga mi prespavati...  u nedjelju navecer jos sanjam da sam prokrvarila!  podsvijest je strasna stvar... Svim tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj a svim ostalim sretnicama velike ~~~~~ da sve prodje u najboljem redu...


*tina_julija* držim fige da sve bude ok... ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija, danas sam mislila na tebe.. bilo me strah i pitati.. Sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Cure kad bi vi krenule s testićima, s obzirom da su mi vraćene dvije blastice, dakle 5ti dan?
> Danas mi je 7dpt.


Ja bi već prekjučer  :Grin: , ali to sam ja i to je velika igra živaca pa ne preporučam.
Realno, već 12dpo test bi trebao pokazati nešto ako je do trudnoće došlo iako smo sve različite pa kod nekog bude pozitivan već 12dpo, a kod nekog tek par dana kasnije.
Možda najbolje da probaš 10dpt, to će biti 15dpo

Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Tina_Julija sutra smo svi  u mislima sa tobom!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Tina_julija*  :fige:

----------


## tina29

*tina_julija*  držim fige za sutra,nadam se da če sve biti u redu! sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

> Tina_Julija sutra smo svi  u mislima sa tobom!


apsolutno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro i srceko zatreperi!

strasna mozes slobodno 10 dnt ako je blastica, beta bi vec trebala biti preko 100

----------


## Moe

> Super! Jel netko radio prije i dobio pozitivan rezultat?


Ja, pogledaj potpis! Sretno u četvrtak!  :Smile: 




> Drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati koliko me strah sutrasnjeg dana, kako bi mm rekao ajmo ga mi prespavati...


Držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok!

----------


## milasova8

Tina julija,mislimo na tebe sutra..

Strasna,ja sam betu vadila 9dnt i bila je oko 200,doduse obje su se primile..
Ja dajem prednost vadenju bete

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!

----------


## tina_julija

> Tina_Julija, danas sam mislila na tebe.. bilo me strah i pitati.. Sretno sutra


Sestro po punkciji, hvala ti..  :Kiss:  svima ostalima veliki zagrljaji i jedno veliko hvala! Vjerujem da je ovdje mrva samo se jako jako srami...

----------


## Muma

*Tina_julija*  :fige:  uz tebe smo!
*Strašna* a da samo izvadiš betu?  :kokice:  Osim ako imaš zalihe testića, onda umoči odmah 2 komada  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

> Cure kad bi vi krenule s testićima, s obzirom da su mi vraćene dvije blastice, dakle 5ti dan?
> Danas mi je 7dpt.


Strašna, ja sam 6 dnt dvije blastice pišnula testić i bila je lijepa crtica na njemu.
8 dnt je beta bila 116.
Obje su se primile.
Tako da ako si ok sa živcima i ako ti se igra sa testićima mislim da slobodno možeš sutra pišnut.
Ali ako misliš da ćete negativan testić zbedirat onda radije pričekaj još 3-4 dana.
Ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ posipane trudničkom prašinom da nam prijaviš lijepu crticu.
Btw, i ja sam ovaj postupak prvi put bila na gonalima, sioforu i heparinu i bio je duplo dobitan, pa to isto želim i tebi.

I naravno svim ostalim suborkama želim puuuunoooo sreće i lijepih velikih beta.

Tina Julija...sretno sutra, sigurna sam da će vas malo srčeko veselo pozdraviti sa ekrana.

----------


## vatra86

Strasna a pisni taj test, pa u petak betu..  :Wink:  ugl ~~~~~~~~
Tina drzim  :fige: 
Muma kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna a pisni taj test, pa u petak betu..  ugl ~~~~~~~~


Bit će red tako...

----------


## kismet

> Cure kad bi vi krenule s testićima, s obzirom da su mi vraćene dvije blastice, dakle 5ti dan?
> Danas mi je 7dpt.


Strašna, popiški ti taj plus preksutra!
(da se ne zamaraš raznim sjenama i debljinama kupi CB digital, nema greške, ili pokaže + ili - i onda izvrti cca tjedne od začeća, evo ja piškila + pa Bluebella i to 9 dnt morula!)

Sretno!


Tina julija vibram za srčeko!

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* mislim na tebe sutra!  :fige: na
*strašna* nakon iskustva sa sjenama i biokemijskom i testovima koji daju sjenu na betu 6.59 i koji tamne, a na kraju je  :drek:  savjet je - beta 10dpt blastica. prije toga nista.
*kismet* vidim da favoriziras CB digital, nazalost, moram opet kontra - pokazat ce lijepi plus i ako je beta niska i ako je biokemijska posrijedi, tako da - glasam za betu.

----------


## Muma

> Strasna a pisni taj test, pa u petak betu..  ugl ~~~~~~~~
> Tina drzim 
> Muma kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


Ma ništa specijalno za prijaviti. Vidjet ćemo sutra na pregledu. Svi znamo da volim igle  :Laughing:  pa se nadam sutra ponavljanju hormona i daljnjem rastu estradiola  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> *tina_julija* mislim na tebe sutra! na
> *strašna* nakon iskustva sa sjenama i biokemijskom i testovima koji daju sjenu na betu 6.59 i koji tamne, a na kraju je  savjet je - beta 10dpt blastica. prije toga nista.
> *kismet* vidim da favoriziras CB digital, nazalost, moram opet kontra - pokazat ce lijepi plus i ako je beta niska i ako je biokemijska posrijedi, tako da - glasam za betu.


X
ejmen

Nego nitko da rastoči, ha, mene čekate?
Pa evo, živjele i množile se vi meni  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 
(a i mislim da su naši upravo dali gol, čujem pucnjeve)

----------


## bubekica

*argente* meni jedna medica, pliz, satrala me prehlada, ne disem uopce, temp 38...  :Sick:  a sutra koncert treba otpjevat, kvrapcu... i s *mumom* kavu popit  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

A ne može, bolesna si!
Za tebe samo jedan čaj s malo ruma...jedno dec

----------


## bubekica

prodano! zivila!
joj, cure moje, jedva cekam da vas sve vidim na setnjici  :Smile:

----------


## drama_queen

suzy.s, stena, loly žao mi je, žao do neba ...hugs & kisses ...
tina i strašna drž'te se 
svim ostalim trebalicama vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
mi smo uspjeli dobit jednu jajnu stanicu ...sad se nadamo transferu ...i nadamo ...i nadamo ...

*B* hvala na listi vrijednice  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

loly, stena,suzy.s najprije jedan veliki  :Love: , baš mi je žao..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odmor i snage za dalje!!!
tina juija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart: 
strašna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da skačemo od veselja!!!
barbi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vrijeme do bete proleti!!!!
bubekica,sjajna si, svaka čast na listi!!!!
svim pikalicama hrabricama i čekalicama još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
ja i moj folikul se družimo i dalje  :Cool:  napredujemo polako ali sigurno...
argente,počastit ću se,  :pivo: !!

----------


## mare41

argente, sto volim kad tocis
bubek, brzo nam ozdravi
tina julija, sretno
specijalne vibrice za m@tta
sretno svima!

----------


## tetadoktor

cim se toci, eto i mene!!!

 :Kiss:  svima za sto god vam treba

----------


## vatra86

Evo Strasna savjeta pa ti biraj sta ces  :Laughing: 
Tina i ja mislim na tebe danas, da vas razveseli srceko
Bubi- ne kuzim kako pohvatas sve te info za listu ali svaka cast..brzo ozdravljenje ti zelim
Kameleon ja cu opet M dobit a ti ces se jos druzit s folikulom  :Laughing:  kako toliko puno?
Vec kad argente nudi, sta je meni popit nesto u 5 ujutro...
Pusaaa

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tina-julija*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za srčeko!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

tina_julija evo i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko
 i svim ostalima za sve što vam treba
ja pijem kavu pa poslužite se i vi :Yes:

----------


## 123beba

Jutro!!!! 
Mali Mimi, hvala za kavu!  :Smile: 
Svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba!  Da samo dobre vijesti frcaju!  :Smile: 

Bubi, ozdravi nam brzo i rasturi na koncertu! 
I potpisujem te u potpunosti! Također jedva čekam šetnju... Samo da nam i vrijeme bude lijepo...

----------


## barbi26

*tina julija* u mislima si nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

> Drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati koliko me strah sutrasnjeg dana, kako bi mm rekao ajmo ga mi prespavati...  u nedjelju navecer jos sanjam da sam prokrvarila!  podsvijest je strasna stvar... Svim tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj a svim ostalim sretnicama velike ~~~~~ da sve prodje u najboljem redu...


TINA bit će sve ok vibramo za srćeko :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Zima77

bravo za barbie sada čuvaj svoje mrvice

----------


## ljubilica

*tina_julia*  :fige:

----------


## Mury

*tina_julia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## žužy

Tina_Julija,za srčeko junačko  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*tina_julija*  :fige:  za  :Heart: 
puse svima!

----------


## tina_julija

Kiretaza najvjerojatnije u petak...

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* bez rijeci sam...

----------


## tina_julija

I ja...

----------


## kismet

tina, drži se  :Love: 
prošla sam to sve, x2, nažalost, nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i kad odmoriš dušu i tijelo hrabro krenuti dalje...puse

----------


## snupi

ne znam kaj da velim,jooj!

----------


## vatra86

Tina_julija- ni ja nemam rijeci...tako mi je zao.. Drzi se...

----------


## tina29

tina grlim jako,znam kako ti je... :Crying or Very sad: 
baš kako kaže kismet ,nadam se da češ se brzo oporaviti i hrabro krenuti dalje....
jako,jako mi je žao,drži se.  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

žao mi je tina_julija

----------


## Marlen

tina_julija iskreno mi je žao......skupi snagu...

----------


## barbi26

*Tina julija*  :Love:  nadala sam se najboljem...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tina_Julija jako mi je žao, razumijem te  :Love:   bit će lakše s vremenom.....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tina_Julija* - kako je to žalosno. Drž' se!

----------


## žužy

Jako mi je žao  :Sad:  zbilja sam čekala da se javiš s drugačijim vijestima...
grlim jako

----------


## Loly

Tina_julija stvarno mi je žao, drži se draga!

----------


## Lotta81

Tina- julija žao mi je. Drži se :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Tina_julija* žao mi je....  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Tina_ julija  :Crying or Very sad:  !!!!

----------


## Moe

Tina julija, baš mi je žao, želim ti da se što prije oporaviš i skupiš snage za dalje!

----------


## tina_julija

u petak rade skraćeno pa me nije mogla naručiti, već ćemo sutra sve odraditi, što se tiče daljnji postupaka, dr.a je rekao da pričekamo minimalno 3 mjeseca...
pitala sam sestru koliko me možete nadrogirati? veli meni ona koliko god hoćete!  :Smile:  malo smijeha u ovoj nesreći... tako da ću sutra snom pravednika a oni neka drndaju po meni koliko hoce pošto mužek nije mogao proteklih dva mjeseca...  :Smile:

----------


## DiDi446

tina_julija  :Love:   strasno mi je zao   :Sad:  
Želim ti što brži oporavak!

----------


## željkica

*tina_julija* jako mi je žao šta je ovako završilo,drži se budi hrabra........ :Love:

----------


## DiDi446

Cure molim vas jel imo tko slicno iskustvo...
Zadnja vještica je bila 23.2 (nakon aiha) posto su mi ciklusi neredoviti ili ih nemam ne znam sto je sad....od nedjelje do danas dnevno jedna kap smedek iscjetka,po noci nista....sad vec ludim...hoce ili nece? sta je sad? vec mi pada na pamet da test kupim ali ne znam jel ima smisla?  :Unsure:

----------


## Strašna

*tina_julija*....žao mi je....grlim!

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija* drž se!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika222

Tina Julija, isplači se i znaj da vrijeme liječi rane, sve smo uz tebe, samo hrabro!!!

----------


## piki

> Tina Julija, isplači se i znaj da vrijeme liječi rane, sve smo uz tebe, samo hrabro!!!


 :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Tina_julija,jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## Stena

Tina_julija...žao mi je..težak je to put...sve će jednom doći na svoje...znam kako je kad krene pa opet stane,imala sam i taj scenarij i znam kako ti je..budi hrabra. 

Ostalim mojim hrabricama šaljem puno pozitive,mi smo se nekako smirili,krećemo dalje u 8 mj. Sad malo odmora i onda punim snagama u nove pobjede!! 
Šaljem puno  :Kiss:    i     :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*DiDi446* nemam nekog iskustva, ali.... odmah sutra kupi test pa ako te ne iznenadi i ne razveseli-odi doktoru... Možda je nešto lijepo  :Very Happy:  ... nemoj čekati  :fige:

----------


## 123beba

Tina_julija, tako mi je žao... Nažalost, ne postoji ništa što možemo reći da bude lakše... Drži se, odmori od svega pa skupite snage za dalje... grlim...

----------


## jejja

tina grlim, bas mi je zao draga..

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro, evo kavice i fini čokoladni keksić.

Svim tužnicama, cure ne dajte se, doći će i naše vrijeme.
 Kako stvari stoje izgleda da od mojeg fet-a ništa ( javila se moja stara boljka, betu neću ni dočekati).
 Ali nema predaje,nadam se da smo u 9 mj opet na redu.

Svim curama u postupcima, na punkacijama i betočekalicama sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
I nadam se da će s dolaskom proljeća svima nama krenuti na bolje :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

tina_julija grlim draga  :Sad: 

tužnice, veliki zagrljaj

svima puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*Lotta81* planiras vaditi betu ipak?

----------


## vatra86

A di su nam ostale betocekalice?? Zuzy,zeljkice,kiki i ne znam ko je jos???? Jel osluskujete tijelo?

----------


## žužy

:Joggler: 
A osluškujem ja,i trudim se čuti ikaj ali eto,nemam baš puno za prijaviti...
Kak ostatak betočekalica diše,dajte neke (ne)simptome na sunce!  :mama:

----------


## Bluebella

> A osluškujem ja,i trudim se čuti ikaj ali eto,nemam baš puno za prijaviti...
> Kak ostatak betočekalica diše,dajte neke (ne)simptome na sunce!


žeđ žeđ i non stop žeđ .. čak se i po noći ustajem piti vodu od 10dnt

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella jako lijepa beta u potpisu, super duplanje, držim fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> žeđ žeđ i non stop žeđ .. čak se i po noći ustajem piti vodu od 10dnt


Aaaa,tvoja žeđ je rezultat lijepe betice u potpisu  :Klap: 
Kak si se osječala čekajuči betu?

----------


## Bluebella

> Aaaa,tvoja žeđ je rezultat lijepe betice u potpisu 
> Kak si se osječala čekajuči betu?


imala sam impl. krvarenje 4dnt pa sam očekivala pozitivnu betu...  :Grin: 
al mi nekako teško vjerovati da je pozitivna... 
koji ti dnt brojiš?

----------


## barbi26

ja sam jučer mislila da će mi trbuh puknut koliko je bio napuhan (ono tipa 5.mj trudnoće), ali to je decapeptyl "popravio" HS, cice bole i to je uglavnom to... tu i tamo neki prištić... danas je bolje po pitanju napuhanosti
moja beta je zapisana 08.04. ali meni je to predugo ja bi 6.04 ali ne znam koji privatni lab radi subotom (to mi je 11dnt blastica)

*Bluebella*, super veselim se!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*barbi* ne znam za subotu, al mozes komotno vaditi i na 10dpt blastica. skoro svaki lab ti ima svoju web stranicu pa pogledaj.
sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

barbi radi ti Sunce na Trnju subotom do 12h, ako izvadiš prije 10:30 dobiješ isti dan nalaze

----------


## žužy

> imala sam impl. krvarenje 4dnt pa sam očekivala pozitivnu betu... 
> al mi nekako teško vjerovati da je pozitivna... 
> koji ti dnt brojiš?


6. dnt,betu vadim 5.4. :Raspa:  (dan prije muževog rođ.,e sad kakav će poklon biti...)
Da me bar oče malo preseči,lakše bi mi bilo čekati  :lool:  ovak čamim i ko da se ništ ne događa...a tolke neg. bete u zadnje vrijeme,koma.

----------


## Vrci

Breyer radi mislim prvu i trecu subotu u mjesecu. Subotom radi i Stella,ja sam tamo vadila

----------


## Bluebella

> 6. dnt,betu vadim 5.4. (dan prije muževog rođ.,e sad kakav će poklon biti...)
> Da me bar oče malo preseči,lakše bi mi bilo čekati  ovak čamim i ko da se ništ ne događa...a tolke neg. bete u zadnje vrijeme,koma.


uh... tak je meni beta padala kad sam bila na postupku u 6mj prošle god... taman na rođendan od dragog.. i umjesto bete došla M... jedva izdržala obiteljski ručak

tebi želi sretniji scenarij  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

> uh... tak je meni beta padala kad sam bila na postupku u 6mj prošle god... taman na rođendan od dragog.. i umjesto bete došla M... jedva izdržala obiteljski ručak
> 
> tebi želi sretniji scenarij


Fala draga  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella jako lijepa beta u potpisu, super duplanje, držim fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love:

----------


## Moe

Radi i Salzer  :Smile: 
od tamo je moja sretna beta  :Smile: 
Sretno i tebi!

----------


## Zima77

[QUOTE=barbi26;2379331]ja sam jučer mislila da će mi trbuh puknut koliko je bio napuhan (ono tipa 5.mj trudnoće), ali to je decapeptyl "popravio" HS, cice bole i to je uglavnom to... tu i tamo neki prištić... danas je bolje po pitanju napuhanosti
moja beta je zapisana 08.04. ali meni je to predugo ja bi 6.04 ali ne znam koji privatni lab radi subotom (to mi je 11dnt blastica)

*Bluebella*, super veselim se!  :Very Happy: [/Qradi ti labor centar u gorici nazovi ih :Klap:

----------


## barbi26

hvala svima na info.... labor u gorici više nije labor nego synlab, ne rade u subotu, a i zadnji puta su mi dali negativan rezultat, nejdem k njima!

sunce i breyer mi se čine zgodnim, posebno breyer kod njih sam i prvi puta dobila odličan nalaz... hvala curke

----------


## tina_julija

Evo da se javim proslo sve, zahvaljujem se na svim drogama sto su mi dali i cak sam muzeka uspjela rasplakat... Sad sam ok, tj.menga dosla....  :Smile:  sestru sam u onom bunilu napala da jel sve ok jel to moj prvi dan menge?!  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tina_julija da nam se brzo oporaviš od svega  :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

> *Lotta81* planiras vaditi betu ipak?


Idem sutra vaditi. Sutra je 10dnt pa mogu ići, da to skinem s dnevnog reda. (počela sam brljaviti danas, a kod mene to samo znači da m stiže)


Bluebella  :Very Happy:  i da sve dalje bude školski lijepo.

----------


## Strašna

> Idem sutra vaditi. Sutra je 10dnt pa mogu ići, da to skinem s dnevnog reda. (počela sam brljaviti danas, a kod mene to samo znači da m stiže)
> 
> 
> Bluebella  i da sve dalje bude školski lijepo.


O Lotta81, i meni je sutra 10dnt-blastice....i isto budem sutra vadila betu....

----------


## linalena

Bluebella  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tina_julija  drž se 

svima čekalicama, hrabricama, jurilicama, kuharicama velika pusa i zagrljaj

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija*  :Love: 
Betočekalice, sretno sutra!

----------


## Lotta81

Strašna sretno sutra. Treba biti pozitivan. Da nas sutra razveseliš betom.

Mi smo ti specifičan slučaj. Rijetko dobijemo balstice ( a i ova vraćena zamrznuta je tek 6 dan znači nije se baš razvijala kak treba),
sutra idem reda radi, jer znam već po sebi da ništa ovaj put. Ustvari idem se zapisati za konzultacije. 

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno sutra. Treba biti pozitivan. Da nas sutra razveseliš betom.
> 
> Mi smo ti specifičan slučaj. Rijetko dobijemo balstice ( a i ova vraćena zamrznuta je tek 6 dan znači nije se baš razvijala kak treba),
> sutra idem reda radi, jer znam već po sebi da ništa ovaj put. Ustvari idem se zapisati za konzultacije. 
> 
> Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.


Hvala ti puno! Takodjer i tebi sretno....
Ni mi nismo bajni...od svih ovih silnih postupaka vidljivih u potpisu, sad smo tek prvi put uspjeli doc do vise od 2 jajne stanice i uopće blastica...

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella


da nije bilo one kave s tobom, mare i oknp nebi bilo ni ove bete.... dragi me nakon što sam doma došla nagovorio da idemo, a ja pod utjecam priča sa kave pristala i za desetak dana već bila na putu za Prag....

----------


## željkica

*Bluebella* čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!
*tina_julija* odmori se pa u nove pobjede  :Love: !!!!!!!
*Strašna,Lotta*  :fige:  za veliku betu!!!!!!!!
svima ostalima  :Kiss: 

a mene je noćas probudila bol i držala me pola jutra kao probadanje,kao da će vještica doć,tako da sam potonula! :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*željkice*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da je to bila ona pozitivna bol  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

 :voodoo:  ovako ću je!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> *žužy* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
> 
>  ovako ću je!!!!!!!!!!!!


mi dve ko na temi nakon transfera  :Laughing: 
Meni se jedina žestoka bol pojavila danas dok sam kihnula,ajme majko...ko da su mi dve bombe explodirale,svaka u svom jajniku.Koja bol!Još i sad me pecka.

----------


## željkica

a neće nam valjda zamjerit,morat ćemo se tamo prebacit.

----------


## drama_queen

Tina žao mi je  :Love:  izvrišti to i isplači i bit ćeš spremna za dalje ...

evo ja prijavljujem (ako sam dobro vas shvatila) nulti dnt ...danas bio transfer ...trodnevni osmostanični a 15. 04. ß dan tako daleko ...

----------


## željkica

> Tina žao mi je  izvrišti to i isplači i bit ćeš spremna za dalje ...
> 
> evo ja prijavljujem (ako sam dobro vas shvatila) nulti dnt ...danas bio transfer ...trodnevni osmostanični a 15. 04. ß dan tako daleko ...


da danas je nulti da,sretno  :fige:  za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Lotta,Strasna  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu
Zuzy, Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su to boli s pozitivnim ishodom

----------


## dino84

Mi smo danas obavili konzultacije, idemo u stimulirani s dolaskom vještice u 4. mjesecu.  :Smile: 

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Tina_julija* grlim...  :Love: 
*željkice, Lotta, strašna, žužy, drama_queen,*   :fige:  za velike bete 
*Bluebella*  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
*dino84* da ovaj postupak bude dobitni  :fige: 
svim ostalima koje sam preskočila ~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba

----------


## mostarka86

> *Tina_julija* grlim... 
> *željkice, Lotta, strašna, žužy, drama_queen,*   za velike bete 
> *Bluebella*  
> *dino84* da ovaj postupak bude dobitni 
> svim ostalima koje sam preskočila ~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba


potpis na sve ovo  :Smile: 

p.s.možda sam malo OT, ali molim vas, treba mi inf...hoću da idem u postupak sada u 4.mjesecu, prošli stimulirani bio prije 4 i pol mjeseca...sve pripremila, i sada m dr. reče da ne bi bilo loše da odmorim još koji mjesec. pitam je zašto, kada je sve ok na uzv, čak šta više, kaže dr.da sam se baš lijepo oporavila? ona kaže da imam slabiju reakciju zato što sam ih često radila?!
polustimulirani bio u 6.mjesecu prošle godine (femara, 5-6 menopura), stimulirani u 12.2012. godine, i sada bi u novi stimulirane krajem 4.mjeseca...jel to puno? reagujem i inače slabo zbog amh...dobijem 1-2 js, a terapiju odlično podnosim...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo da se javim proslo sve, zahvaljujem se na svim drogama sto su mi dali i cak sam muzeka uspjela rasplakat... Sad sam ok, tj.menga dosla....  sestru sam u onom bunilu napala da jel sve ok jel to moj prvi dan menge?!


Draga  :Love: 
Nije to prvi dan M, to je vjerovatno još od kiretaže, bit će tako nekih tjedan-dva pomalo, a nakon toga čekaš pravu M nekih mjesec dana, možda i više...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mostarka između dvije pune stimulacije bi trebal proći 6 mjeseci, ali znam da su neke cure muljale kad im je bila zadnja stim. pa su ranije startale sa sljedećom.. E sad, koliko je to pametno ne znam...
Sačekaj još malo, možeš u polustimulirani...

Cure betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

Bubimitka, nije to baš tako... razlog što se kod nas pacijentima obično govori da razmak mora biti 6 mjeseci je financijske prirode pa se na taj način zapravo zakamuflira da su liste čekanja ogromne. 6 mjeseci pauze možda ima smisla za žene koje burno reagiraju (PCOS) pa im je potrebna masa vremena da se sve skupa izbalansira u organizmu, ali za low-respondere i 39+ (mada bih ja rekla i nižu dob) to je samo waste of time. 4 mjeseca je i više nego dovoljan razmak...

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

grilm tužnice...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne znam Frka, ja sam tako shvatila.. Luči nije dao u full stimulaciju dok ne prodje 6 mjeseci od prethodne, a sami plaćamo... Nemam pcos niti burno reagiram..
 :Unsure:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo !

Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !

----------


## Argente

:Coffee:  :mama:  poslužujem jedno caffe corretto da vas digne u ovo ljigavo jutro

Slažem se s Frkom, to je hrvatska politika. Vani se ide češće - naravno, ako je oporavak potpun, a kod low respondera je uglavnom potpun jer je reakcija bila slaba.

Ne mislim ja da sam pametnija od Lučija, nego kontam da puno ovisi o tome da je Bubimitka81 primila jaču stimulaciju/ imala bolju reakciju od mostarke 86, možda je imao plan u međuvremenu ubaciti koji polustimulirani, prirodni između, a možda jednostavno ima malo old school pristup tome, ipak je on godinama radio u sistemu gdje je jednadžba bila "2 stimulacije godišnje" pa je ostao sklon tom principu, no dobro pustimo sad nagađanje.

Primjerice, Ameri rade stimulacije s ciklusom pauze, i to s agresivnijim protokolima. Oni jesu malo ekstremni i profit-driven, ali također se i boje tužbi k'o vraga pa sumnjam da bi se previše igrali sa zdravljem.
Ne moramo ići ni tako daleko, ja sam imala prilike upoznati cure koje su išle s po 3 mjeseca pauze (OK, jesu bile starije) a u državnom aranžmanu. Imamo i tu na forumu primjera gdje je na stimulaciju odgovor bio nikakav pa su cure išle 2 mj. zaredom (dino84, javi se).

Godinama njegujemo pristup: "Unatoč slabom rezultatu, tijelo je primilo veliku količinu hormona od kojih se sada treba očistiti", a možemo to postaviti i na način: "Nije bilo rezultata, znači hormoni nisu djelovali; nisu donijeli korist, dakle nisu donijeli ni štetu".
I to se uostalom može i mora provjeriti, hormonskim statusom i UZV-om.
Tako da bih ja za mostarku86 rekla - ako su ti nalazi uredni i ti se osjećaš spremnom - udri!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Argente hvala na kavici  :Coffee: 

I hvala na "prosvjetljenju   :Smile: "

Cure javite nam lijepe vijesti danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala Argente na kavici poslužit ću se jer jutros nikako oči otvorit ...a evo nas u 1 dnt ... :štrika:

----------


## Ginger

potpis na frku i argente
ak je sve ok, mostarka - samo kreni!
ja sam recimo nakon stimulacije, uredno ovulirala i sve je izgledalo ok, pa čak sam i ostala trudna u prirodnjaku odmah u ciklusu iza neuspjelog stimuliranog

----------


## mare41

a sta je coretto :Smile:  fala, sto god bilo
sretno cure
m@tt kad je punkcija

----------


## Argente

mare, caffe corretto ti je dobra stara talijanska tradicija popravljanja jutarnje kave rakijom ili konjakom  :lool:

----------


## mare41

samo ti mami, jos pocni i kolace nudit :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> mare, caffe corretto ti je dobra stara talijanska tradicija popravljanja jutarnje kave rakijom ili konjakom


HVala na prosvijetljenju! Uopće nisu ludi ti talijani  :Wink: 
Cure svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Tina, veliki hug! A i za muzica! Sad mazite i pazite jedno drugo pa dok ne bude snage za dalje!

----------


## vatra86

Argente fini ti je taj coretto...
Betovadilice ~~~~~~~~~~~ cekamo  lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene da se javim...nije bajno....današanja beta na 10 dpt blastica 61,4.....
Labos radi u ponedjeljak za hitne slucajeve ali s obzirom na moju situacju dogovorila sam se da mi naprave betu u pon...

----------


## kismet

> Evo mene da se javim...nije bajno....današanja beta na 10 dpt blastica 61,4.....
> Labos radi u ponedjeljak za hitne slucajeve ali s obzirom na moju situacju dogovorila sam se da mi naprave betu u pon...


Strašna nemoj nam potonuti, bilo je i beta oko 70 17dnt pa sve ok, a nažalost, i onih startno bajnih, troznamenkastih pa su bili missedi...da je beta 25-35 bilo bi nategnuto, ali ovo nije loše, evo BB je 10 dnt imala betu 50 (morule) pa je prekrasno porasla...znam da ćeš strepiti do ponedjeljka, al što je tu je, tako rano smo nemoćne išta promijeniti - a ja znam da ćeš se ugodno iznenaditi na Uskršnji ponedjeljak!
Puse, mislim na tebe i šaljem malo trudničke prašine, sad si nam trudnjača  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo mene da se javim...nije bajno....današanja beta na 10 dpt blastica 61,4.....
> Labos radi u ponedjeljak za hitne slucajeve ali s obzirom na moju situacju dogovorila sam se da mi naprave betu u pon...


bit će sve ok, samo polako i u pon ponovi nalaz

držimo  :fige:  da se u pon lijepo podupla  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna* evo i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najsretniji Uskršnji ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> *Strašna* evo i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najsretniji Uskršnji ponedjeljak


*x*

----------


## žužy

*strašna*,čestitam  :Very Happy:  Možda je samo bila kasnija implantacija pa beta nije prevelika,a ko kaže i da mora bit.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ da lijepo naraste u ponedjeljak  :Love: !

----------


## Strašna

Hvala i tu svima.....sta bi ja bez vas...

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* šaljem i ovdje hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak! Do tad mozak pod ključ  :Preskace uze:  
Prijavljujem i ovdje svoju punkciju u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da uskrsni zeko neće zaboraviti na mene.  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*Muma*, :rock: 
Bit će jajčeka,ne brini  :Teletubbies:

----------


## vatra86

Strasna bitno da se pravilno dupla... Drzim ti  :fige:  za to...
Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno i pune folikule!

----------


## tina29

> Strasna bitno da se pravilno dupla... Drzim ti  za to...
> Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno i pune folikule!


*x*!  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

> Strasna bitno da se pravilno dupla... Drzim ti  za to...
> Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno i pune folikule!


Bome budem i ja ovo *X* -ala
saljem puse svima u postupcima, cekanjima...meni vrijeme uzasno sporo ide a oko mene hrpetina friskih trudnica i to mi nimalo ne olaksava.. jos uvijek se divim svima ovdje na zivcima i snazi.

----------


## Muma

Rascmizdrit ću im se tamo ako uz toliku potporu izađem iz sale ponovno s nulom. Ali neću ovaj put  :rock:  Hvala curke!

----------


## vatra86

Neces Muma!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

Pa da, ja se osjećam skoroz oporavljenom, čak šta više, nisam se ni poslije postupka osjećala loše, jako dobro podnosim terapiju, nalazi ok, uzv uredan, čak mi se endometrioza smanjila, imam solidan br.antralaca...ja se spremnom osjećam i sad ću javiti dr. da sam odlučila da ću ipak u 4.mjesecu u postupak...hvala drage moje na savjetima  :Smile: 
strašna, čestitammmmm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Mostarka ti znas sebe najbolje..imas podrsku i od mene i nek ti bude uspjesan
Lotta? Beta?

----------


## Bluebella

> Pa da, ja se osjećam skoroz oporavljenom, čak šta više, nisam se ni poslije postupka osjećala loše, jako dobro podnosim terapiju, nalazi ok, uzv uredan, čak mi se endometrioza smanjila, imam solidan br.antralaca...ja se spremnom osjećam i sad ću javiti dr. da sam odlučila da ću ipak u 4.mjesecu u postupak...hvala drage moje na savjetima 
> strašna, čestitammmmm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje


go girl  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za pravilno duplanje!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Muma* hoće hoće bit js!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje. (Mislim da sam negdje čitala da je za 10dnt za blastice beta oko 60-70 ok)
Stoga draga :fige:  :fige:  za ponedjeljak.

Moja beta je očekivano 0. ( znala sam i dan prije jer čim počnem u tragovima smeđe brljavit znam da m stiže)
Ali, što je tu je. Dogovorila sam konzultacije i valjda sam opet na jesen na redu. Ispočetka.... po 7 put... Ali nedam se ja :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

sutra zadnji uzv!najduži sekundarni  :Cool:   ako js ne pukne odustajemo od ovog ciklusa!
a meni se sve čini da je moja js odlučila dočekati uskrs!!  :Laughing:  
svima  malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!
tina julija žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oporavak i daljnju borbu!!
lota 81 :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

> sutra zadnji uzv!najduži sekundarni   ako js ne pukne odustajemo od ovog ciklusa!
> a meni se sve čini da je moja js odlučila dočekati uskrs!!  
> svima  malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!
> tina julija žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oporavak i daljnju borbu!!
> lota 81


hvala... već kujemo planove za ljeto ako bude sve ok...  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve buduće lijepe bete i da vam kolači ispadnu fiini i ukusni....  :Teletubbies: 

skoro zaboravih, sve tuznice veliki  :Love: !!!

----------


## Mucica

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje bete i pravu školsku trudnoću
*Muma* držim  :fige:  i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ da te zeko iznenadi sa puno ''jajčeka''  :Kiss: 
*Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma*  :rock: za tulum u labu, ništa ne brini-bit će ih  :Klap: 
*lota81*  :Love: 
*žužy* hoćeš čekati betu ili....  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

> Strasna bitno da se pravilno dupla... Drzim ti  za to...
> Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno i pune folikule!


veliki X!
sutra odoh na brdo, danas stigla M, trebali bi dobiti zeleno svijetlo za 3. srecu  :Smile: 
lista sutra, nadam se. malo sam u skripcu s vremenom.
*Lotta*  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubekice  :fige:

----------


## željkica

jutro,evo kava,nes,čaj......... :Coffee: 

*bubekice* sretno!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
*Muma*  :fige:  za tulum u labu,uskrs je mora ih biti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*žužy* tebi želim isto šta i sebi veeeeeeeeeeliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!al ja imam sve simptome da se vještica sprema doć!

----------


## Ginger

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto treba
bubi  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Fala ti Željkice,izbacila sam kavu prije postupka ali sad mi treba jedna jaka...
I meni ne miriši na dobro,temp. pada,sise skoro pa opče više ne bole,trbuh ravniji no ikad...
Fizički se osječam super,a ono drugo..jedva čekam da sve završi. :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* sretno danas!

----------


## mare41

fala na kavi, ja se nadala korigiranoj...
bubek, sretno!

----------


## željkica

> Fala ti Željkice,izbacila sam kavu prije postupka ali sad mi treba jedna jaka...
> I meni ne miriši na dobro,temp. pada,sise skoro pa opče više ne bole,trbuh ravniji no ikad...
> Fizički se osječam super,a ono drugo..jedva čekam da sve završi.


ista stvar,bit će suza.........

----------


## Sandra1971

*željkice, žužy*  :fige:

----------


## piki

žužy, željkice ~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude velika beta! Ne biti u depri dok ne bude potrebe.
Bubekice nadam se da već imaš dobre vijesti!

----------


## vatra86

Hvala na kavi, ja sam na caju crveni zdravac...
Zuzy, zeljkice- nije vrijeme jos za biti tuzan... Drzim  :fige: 
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti i da uskoro krenete po 3.srecu
Lotta saljem veeliki hug!
Ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta trebate...
Ja ne mogu docekati M...bas vrijeme polako prolazi... Puse svima

----------


## kameleon

hvala na kavi, ja nazdravljam  :pivo: 
puklo je jaje,sretan vam uskrs!!!
sAd  :fige:  za plivače i da vade stara jaja na farbanje  :Laughing: 
svima milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!

----------


## tina29

*žužy,željkice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~držim fige!
*bubi*  :Very Happy: ,za 3.sreču~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 
*kameleon*  :Very Happy: ,sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*muma*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno puno jaja!  :Kiss: 
svima ostalima šaljem ogromne puse i big hug!

----------


## ljubilica

Hello curke,
*Muma* *~~~~~~~~~* za puuuuuno jajceka
*Vatra* kakav to cajek pijes? Prosvijetli me
*Zuzy* ja se ipak nadam dobrom kod tebe  :fige: 
*Bubi* javljaj dobre vijesti s brda
*kameleon* sretno  :Kiss: 
Curke svima *~~~~~~~~~~* za punkcije, transfere, bete, trbuscice
Saljem slane pozdrave prozete blagom burom s mora  :Bye:

----------


## žužy

Ženice moje  :Kiss: 
Bubek,sretno!
Ljubi,a jesi otplovila,bravo,treba malo promijeniti okolinu..

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (5)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
majalina, Pronatal, 1. IVF 
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (3)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni)
žužy, Petrova, IVF (nakon  1xIVF, 1xAIH u prirodnom ciklusu)
riba76, VV, 1.IVF 05.04.
kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET)
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 08.04.
riba 76, VV, 1. IVF
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.04.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF), BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);  bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI; Ž od M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF; sami_os, VV, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

ON-GO  
3/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF), Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)


06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, suzy.s, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* malo copram pa sam te stavila u trudnice  :fige: 
*Lotta81, mg1975*  :Love: 
*žužy, željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra86, jejja, ljubilica, Muma, tina29, Ginger, piki, Sandra1971, mare41, Bubimitka* hvala cure, svima saljem puno pusa!
*kameleon* nadam se dobrim vijestima!

ja sam obavila pregled, 2. dc., od danas estrofem i kontrola 8.4., pretpostavljeni transfer 13.4. neobicno je da imam na lijevoj jajniku folikul koji je dosta veci od ovih mojih mnogobrojnih (11mm), kaze doktorica da za postupak ne smeta, al da je zanimljivo  :Smile: 

*elen, ruža82* kolegice vv fet-ovke, kad je vas start?

----------


## Mucica

*Žužy* & *Željkica* ne misliti negativno, samo pozitivno cure,  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe velike bete
*Bubekica* drago mi je da ste krenuli po 3. sreću  :Very Happy:  držim  :fige:  na rukama i nogama da se ovog puta tvoja dva eskimića čvrsto prime za svoju mamicu 
*Muma* evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~ (od viška glava ne boli pa nek se nađe  :Wink:  )

----------


## vatra86

Bubi pa to su super vijesti!!  :Very Happy: 
Ljubi progooglaj crveni zdravac, kazu za neplodnost..  :Laughing: 
Kameleon tebi sms..

----------


## željkica

*bubekica*  :fige:  za treću sreću!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*bubekica* da ti i ovdje malo poskočim!  :Very Happy:  Želim ti od srca da ti ovaj fet bude trudnički!  :fige:

----------


## tina29

> *bubekica* da ti i ovdje malo poskočim!  Želim ti od srca da ti ovaj fet bude trudnički!


*x*  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure drage sretan vam uskrs i da vam donese puno lijepih js,velikih beta,školskih trudnoća i svega lijepoga!meni uskrs može počet sve je spremno za sutra baš sam se umorila zakržljali mišići od pustog ležanja!

----------


## kameleon

bubekica hvala na listi, ljepo je baš kad si na listi čekalice transfera!!  :Very Happy:  dugo smo to čekali..
i sretno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima još malo  blagdanskih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za jaja, transfere, bete i srčeka!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje sretan vam i blagoslovljen Uskrs!! Neka nam svakoj krene uspjesan put ka nasoj sreci... Puse svima
Posebno cu ~~~~~~~~ nasoj Mumi koja sutra ide po svoja jajceka
A i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta nam treba
Puse

----------


## Muma

Sretan Uskrs svima!!!

*vatra* hvala!  :Kiss:  Nadam se da biti lijep blagdan za mene sutra...

----------


## jo1974

> Sretan Uskrs svima!!!
> 
> *vatra* hvala!  Nadam se da biti lijep blagdan za mene sutra...


Hvala Muma ovo debelo potpisujem   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Sretan Uskrs svima!!!
> 
> *vatra* hvala!  Nadam se da biti lijep blagdan za mene sutra...


Hvala!!!!!HOĆE MUMA HOĆE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pilek

Sretan uskrs :-d

----------


## Lotta81

Sretan Uskrs  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Sretan Uskrs svima!

----------


## vatra86

E da sad sam procitala da Žužy i Željkica sutra namjeravaju piskiti pa cu i njima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
A Strašna bi trebala betu vadit pa i njoj za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

aaaaaaa neće željkica,strah je suoćit se sa istinom  :scared:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sretan Uskrs!!!!*
*željkice, žužy*  za betu  :fige:  za plusić  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma* sretno sutra!!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Sretan Uskrs vam želim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!!!!

----------


## Zima77

Sretan uskrs

----------


## piki

*Muma* nek ti zeko sutra donese puno jajčeka!

----------


## tina29

Sretan Uskrs svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Drage moje, hvala vam svima na lijepim željama! Ljubim vas sve.  :Kiss:  Danas utapam nervozu u čokoladi, nakon dugo vremena  :scared:

----------


## kika222

Sretan Uskrs trudilice !!!! Sretno svim čekalicama!!!

----------


## željkica

*muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

neznem di da pitam pa ću probat tu,pijem bromergon i estrofem jel mogu uz to popit nešto za želudac?

----------


## barbi26

Svima želim blagoslovljen i sretan Uskrs!

*Muma, Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## snupi

numa i strašna sretno sutra! Željki pojedi nekaj prije estrofema  i bromegona jer ti bude zlo ako ih budes pila na prazni želudac i pripremi se na lude promjene raspoloženja bar je  tak meni bilo!

----------


## vatra86

*željice* slazem se sa snupi, nikad tbl piti na prazan želudac osim ako nije izricito dr naglasio, ali mozes uz te tbl popiti nesto za zeludac

----------


## željkica

> *željice* slazem se sa snupi, nikad tbl piti na prazan želudac osim ako nije izricito dr naglasio, ali mozes uz te tbl popiti nesto za zeludac


da znam da ih nesmjem pit na prazan želudac al hvala svejedno zanimalo me jel uz njih mogu popit za želudac kiselina me muči.
*muma*  :fige:

----------


## snupi

nemoj piti nikakve tašlete na njih!

----------


## željkica

> nemoj piti nikakve tašlete na njih!


zašto? na dan kad sam primila štopericu baš sam pitala sestru jel mogu šta za želudac popit ako me uhvati rekla je da to nema veze s ovim.

----------


## Muma

Evo meeee! Dobili smo 10 stanica! Presretna sam! Nije bilo prestrašno iako malo bolnije nego zadnji put jer je do nekih folikula bilo teže doći. Sutra zovem lab da čujem vijesti! Hvala vam na vibricama  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

eto vidiš  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   sad navijamo za tulum u labu!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Argente

Wow muma 10, čestitam!! Znači izgleda da je ipak bilo do štoperice...jesu ti svi folikuli bili puni?

----------


## Lotta81

Muma :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

> Muma


Ne znam jer ne znam koliko ih je bilo. Svejedno...10...uh  :Sing:

----------


## Muma

Odgovor je za Argente...valjda me još šibaju lijekovi  :Laughing: 

Hvala cure!

----------


## vatra86

AAAAAAAAAAAA MUMA!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  prava si uskrsnja zecica! Bas sam happy zbog tebe! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! 

Kad te muci zeludac slobodno si popij to sta imas za njega, bilo nataste ili ne..

Ali muma...bas si mi uljepsala dan!! Uh..
A di nam je strasna?
Zuzy, zeljkice ajde pisnite plusice!

----------


## željkica

šta misliš da nije rano,možda pošaljem muža da ode kupit.

----------


## žužy

Mumaaa to stara!!Jako sam sretna zbog tebe! :Very Happy:  Sad navalite dečki i osvojite mumine stanice!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Evo meeee! Dobili smo 10 stanica! Presretna sam! Nije bilo prestrašno iako malo bolnije nego zadnji put jer je do nekih folikula bilo teže doći. Sutra zovem lab da čujem vijesti! Hvala vam na vibricama


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy, željkice* ipak čekate betu ili?
*Strašna* javi nam da je danas troznamenkasta!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Nažalost, moja beta je danas 33,6... ;(
Hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima, vibricama i podršci.... 
Bilježim još jedan moj neuspjeh....

*Muma*, neopisivo mi je drago..držim fige za tulum u labu...

----------


## tina29

*muma* svima si nam uljepšala dan,  :Very Happy: ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu!
*strašna*grlim jako!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*strašna*  :Love:

----------


## Mucica

> Evo meeee! Dobili smo 10 stanica! Presretna sam! Nije bilo prestrašno iako malo bolnije nego zadnji put jer je do nekih folikula bilo teže doći. Sutra zovem lab da čujem vijesti! Hvala vam na vibricama


 :Very Happy:  tooooooooooo  :Very Happy:  sad nek se još lijepo oplode  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~ da nastaviš sa tako lijepim vijestima sljedećih 9 mjeseci  :Kiss:

----------


## Mucica

Strašna  :Love:  drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure moje!  :Kiss: 
*Strašna* šaljem i ovdje hug! Drži se...  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna* žao mi je.. drži se... :Love:

----------


## Lotta81

Strašna :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

strašna  :Sad:  žao mi je...
muma, woooowwww  :Klap:

----------


## tina_julija

Muma, čestitam!!! za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~
Strašna, veliki  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Muma, Uskršnja zečice naša! Bravo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za party u labu!
Strašna, žao mi je! Sudeći po tvom potpisu i nizu neg. beta rekla bih da ovo nije neuspjeh već uspjeh, bez obzira na ishod! Sadse malo isplači, malo odmori, odahni i kreni u novu pobjedu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skori novi uspjeh! Grliiim!

----------


## M@tt

Evo prijavljujem da sutra idemo po svoja dva zametka. Danas na drugi dan su četverostanični. Dobili smo inače 4 stanice, 3 odlične i jednu lošiju. Dvije se nisu oplodile na kraju. 

Sretno svima...

----------


## vatra86

M@tt mislim da je vrijeme za uspjeh... ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *DJ*

Strašna, žao mi je... drži se...  :Love: 
Muma, M@tt  :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt mislim da je vrijeme za uspjeh... ~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala vatra na vibricama, i ja mislim da je vrijeme. Stvarno vec predugo sve to skupa traje. Vidjet cemo za dva tjedna.

----------


## željkica

m@tt sretno sutra!
ja bila s mužem u skitnju i stojim ispred apoteke al nisam imala hrabrosti uć! ajme kako me cicke bole da dodir i same od sebe za poludit!

----------


## piki

Čestitke Muma i Matt! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dijeljenje muminih puno jajčeka i da oboje prijavite  prekrasnu betu za 2 tj!
Strašna, drži se draga, znam kako ti je ali samo hrabro dalje. Ja sam pozitivnu betu (vidi potpis) doživjela kao nekakav pomak prema naprijed. Sljedeći put će biti još bolje!

----------


## vatra86

*željkice* svaka čast na izdržljivosti!!! ja nebi mogla.. kad bi trebala biti beta?

----------


## Sandra1971

*M@tt* sretno

----------


## bubekica

*željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svaka cast sto cekas betu!
*žužy* grlim, iako citam na drugoj temi  :Love:  ti i *strašna* ste me ostavile bez teksta jutros i tek sad sam sabrala misli da se javim na forum... 
*m@tt*  :fige:  zvuci super!
*barbi26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro, evo kavica :Coffee: 
Žužy drži se.

Željkica, Matt i Barbi26 za velike bete :fige:

----------


## Ginger

žužy, strašna   :Love: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da će se mrve čvrsto uhvatiti!

Zvala sam lab, više ih se oplodilo, transfer u subotu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

I ovdje čestitam draga *Muma*....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*M@t, Muma* ~~~~~~~~~ za ugnježđenje najljepiših mrvica!!!
*Žužy* i *Strašna*, jako mi je žao..držite se cure  :Love: 
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više lijepih jajašaca, mrvica, beta, srčeka, zdravih rođenih bebica....!!!

----------


## vatra86

Muma  :Very Happy:  evo jednu kratku u to ime!!

----------


## M@tt

Muma znaci blastice su tvoje?? Ajme super!  :Smile:  cestitam

Evo nama vratili jedan odlican osmerostanicni i jedan dobar peterostanicni zametak koji se nije bas najbolje podijelio od jucer ali nema veze. Sada cekamo 15.4. s nestrpljenjem kad je beta.

----------


## Strašna

> Muma znaci blastice su tvoje?? Ajme super!  cestitam
> 
> Evo nama vratili jedan odlican osmerostanicni i jedan dobar peterostanicni zametak koji se nije bas najbolje podijelio od jucer ali nema veze. Sada cekamo 15.4. s nestrpljenjem kad je beta.


Sretno M@tt  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*M@tt* ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve čvrsto ulove za svoju mamu i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti za dva tjedna!
*Muma*, :Klap:  za party!  :Very Happy: 
Big kiss svima   :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

M@tt sretno  :Klap: 
Muma sretno  :Klap:

----------


## vatra86

Matt ~~~~~~~~~~ za.beturinu!!
I poskocit cu za kameleon  :Very Happy:  ali vam necu nista otkriti..javit ce se ona..a toliko sam sretna da nisam izdrzala a da se malo ne izlajem.. Kameleon nadam se da se ne ljutis

----------


## Argente

> I poskocit cu za kameleon  ali vam necu nista otkriti..javit ce se ona..a toliko sam sretna da nisam izdrzala a da se malo ne izlajem.. Kameleon nadam se da se ne ljutis


Imala je transfer aaa super! Ne može njenim JS ni frizer ništa! Što ti je mladost...  :lool: 

žužy, Strašna  :Sad:  žao mi je cure

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

:Very Happy: 
yes, tranfer se dogodio!!!!!!!!!!
2 mrvice su na čuvanju!!!!
argente  :Kiss: 
svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pozdravi!!!

----------


## Muma

*M@tt* nisu ništa rekli, ali vjerojatno će biti blastice ako moram doći tek u subotu. Sretno i vama!
*kameleon*  :Klap:  nek je velika beta za dva tjedna!

----------


## barbi26

*Matt, kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ova dva tjedna brzo prođu 
*Muma*, blastice nego što, i neka ih bude puno!

----------


## bubekica

5. dan budu morule ili blastice  :Wink:  ovisi koliko su brze.

----------


## žužy

Evo moja beta je 18,ponavljam u petak a onda budemo znali za dalje.

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt i cure sretno s betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Žužy koji ti je dpt?!

Tužnicama šaljem  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

m@tt i TŽ sretno! Javi samo lijepe vijesti za 2 tj.! :Klap: 
kameleon  :Very Happy: 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak da te nalaz ugodno iznenadi! :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

> m@tt i TŽ sretno! Javi samo lijepe vijesti za 2 tj.!
> kameleon 
> žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak da te nalaz ugodno iznenadi!


od zvrka ne mogu puno pratit pa potpisujem sneki  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> m@tt i TŽ sretno! Javi samo lijepe vijesti za 2 tj.!
> kameleon 
> žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak da te nalaz ugodno iznenadi!


*X*

----------


## snupi

M@tt sretno
Muma sretno :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## snupi

kamelon  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

M@tt, kameleon~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete
Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i da bude eskimica
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trecu srecu
Strasna  :Love:  i slazem se sa curam dA je to ipak korak naprijed
Zuzy tebi za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim ostalima za bete, transfere, punkcije ma za sve drage moje malo baby dusta *******************

----------


## žužy

> M@tt i cure sretno s betama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Žužy koji ti je dpt?!
> 
> Tužnicama šaljem


Danas mi je 11. dnt.Prekjučer sam imala pozitivan test a jučer je stigla menga u punom sjaju,tak da.. u petak očekujem samo 0 i nadam se novom stim. postupku još ove godine..A prije svega,idemo po našeg smrzleka!

Kameleon, :fige:  za lijepu betu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima kojima treba!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Žužy žao mi je...  :Sad:   Ali i biokemijska je valjda dobar znak...

----------


## žužy

Neznam kaj da mislim...da je trudnoča bila prirodna,biokem. bi mi bila dobar znak,znala bi da je moguće da nam dođe do oplodnje,ovak...samo mi znači da je ovo druga beba koju nisam zadržala.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Neznam kaj da mislim...da je trudnoča bila prirodna,biokem. bi mi bila dobar znak,znala bi da je moguće da nam dođe do oplodnje,ovak...samo mi znači da je ovo druga beba koju nisam zadržala.


 Draga...  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy grlim te draga..bas  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

žužy draga  :Love:  jako mi je žao!!!!!!!! :Kiss: 
M@tt,kameleon  :fige:  za beturine!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Muma  :Very Happy:  za blastice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve jer sam sigurno nekoga zaboravila.

evo test sjedi kraj mene! :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*žužy*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*žužy* draga grlim....  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*žužy*  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

hvala svima!!! trebat će mi sve vibrice koje šaljete!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
žužy draga, baš mi je žao.. :Love:  drži se!!!
još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nek se nađe..

----------


## linalena

skrušemo priznajem da zadnjih dana samo škicnem da vidim kaj je novoga
veselim se lijepim vijsetima a loše probam previdjetti

----------


## bubekica

*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

radila sam test!!!!!!!!i to dva! prvi je pokazao + clear blue! a drugi ništa prima stick i šta sad??????????

----------


## vatra86

*Željkice*  :Laughing:  ja umrem s tobom... pa trudna si,daj!!  :Very Happy:  idi vaditi betu sutra!

----------


## željkica

> *Željkice*  ja umrem s tobom... pa trudna si,daj!!  idi vaditi betu sutra!


ajde baš mi je drago da te uveseljavam!

----------


## barbi26

Joooj ludice! super, cestitam!!! cb ti je skroz pouzdan nemoj druge ni gledat...

----------


## Strašna

Iz mog iskustva mogu samo reci da je najbitnije da se beta pravilno dupla....i raste....
testovi nas samo ubiše :D

----------


## tikki

M@tt i kameleon, velike ~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete!
Muma, da u subotu budu krasne blastice a za dva tjedna jos lijepsa beta!

Žuži  :Love: 

I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

*željkice* meni si bas simpaticna s ovim cijelim postupkom...znam da tebi nije lako.. ali sam sretna da si ugledala +!!!

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* jesi radila jos koji? clearblue je poznat po tankoj evaporacijskoj liniji (izgleda kao kemijskom povucena), a primastick je poznat po laznoj negativnosti....
 :fige:

----------


## Muma

*željkica* ajde vaditi tu betuuuuu!!! Trebamo dobre vijesti.

----------


## Ginger

> *željkica* jesi radila jos koji? clearblue je poznat po tankoj evaporacijskoj liniji (izgleda kao kemijskom povucena), a primastick je poznat po laznoj negativnosti....


LOL bubek
Jesi joj olaksala  :Smile: 
Aj zeljkica vadi betu, pust testove, ionako samo zbunjuju...

----------


## bubekica

*Ginger*  :Smile:  
beta i samo beta. testove treba zakonom zabranit.

----------


## snupi

di je Ž da čujemo stanje!

----------


## nana0501

Zeljkice primastik je kleopatri na betu od 500 bio negativan tako da pouzdaj se u cb i pici vadit betu

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger*  
> beta i samo beta. testove treba zakonom zabranit.


Slazem se  :Smile: 
Ja mislim da ih vise nikad necu raditi

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Fala vam ženice moje kaj ste tu,poludila bi da nemam kome reći...
Željkice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
da cb nije lagal i da već negdje čekaš betu!Razveseli nas draga  :Very Happy: 
A jel to plusić na digitalnom ?
Linalena  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

Žužy kad ti ponavljaš betu, koji dan je bio onda kad si prvi put vadila?

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkiceeee?? ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

di nam Ž, sad sam i ja postala nestrpljiva, što inace nisam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sve si nešto kontam da se Željkica ne javlja jer je pisalo da forum neće raditi do 16 h pa je zato nema  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Moguće...heh....i ja sam nestrpljiva...

----------


## Sandra1971

*željkice  čestitam na + s clear blue* Čekamo veliku betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Žužy kad ti ponavljaš betu, koji dan je bio onda kad si prvi put vadila?


Prvu sam vadila na 11. dnt jer sam m dobila,ponavljam u petak na 14. dnt.

----------


## željkica

evo me cure al morat ću vas razočarat danas sam imala toliko posla da nisam uspila otić vadit krv tako da idem sutra ujutro u 7 odmah!hvala vam na vibrama i lijepim željama i pored toga beta mora bit velika! :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

A jel pao jos koji test?

----------


## željkica

> A jel pao jos koji test?


a nije al najrađe bi,al mi se m ljuti.

----------


## Strašna

hehe. a cuj. beta je najvjerodostojnija...i to naravno ako se pravilno dupla...sve znas...
drzim fige..

----------


## željkica

da, ma idem ujutro šta je tu je,baš me dr maloprije zvao ugodno me iznenadija,da pita kako sam i da kad se grlimo,super je!

----------


## Strašna

cool, onda sretno sutra i svakako nam javi  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> da, ma idem ujutro šta je tu je,baš me dr maloprije zvao ugodno me iznenadija,da pita kako sam i da kad se grlimo,super je!


ajde čekamo ujutro ufffaaa! hehe  kako ti nas voliš mučiti  :drama: Lijepo je čuti da netko brine o tebi  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

da baš sam se iznenadila, uf kad će sutra danas nikako izać s posla a sad nemam di otić,iskupit ću se velikom betom  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Onda Željkice sutra ima da ispuniš obećanje i serviraš nam veeeliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Onda Željkice sutra ima da ispuniš obećanje i serviraš nam veeeliku betu


dogovoreno!!!!!slika ti je predivna!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*željkice*  :fige:  za sutra!
jel ta na clearblue bila siroka crta? ako da, baz obzira koliko svijetla bila, ja bih vjerovala CB. primastick je opcepoznato lazno negativan  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel tko od vas  bio  bolestan   , prehlađen  ,zacepljen nos,  kasljanje,  pod  temperaturom 37-37,7    kad  je  krenuo u postupak  ? 
 kako je  zavrsilo  
dali to smeta  ?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> jel tko od vas  bio  bolestan   , prehlađen  ,zacepljen nos,  kasljanje,  pod  temperaturom 37-37,7    kad  je  krenuo u postupak  ? 
>  kako je  zavrsilo  
> dali to smeta  ?


Jesam ja, u prvom postupku imala temp. mislim preko 38 dan prije punkcije i taj dan... Luči mi je rekao da se smijem "nakljukati" do transfera... Ne naravno tim riječima, ali da se smijem liječiti kao i inače ali do transfera... Nije uspio taj pokušaj, ali ne vjerujem da to ima veze s tim...

----------


## Muma

*željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## željkica

> *željkice*  za sutra!
> jel ta na clearblue bila siroka crta? ako da, baz obzira koliko svijetla bila, ja bih vjerovala CB. primastick je opcepoznato lazno negativan


da plus je bio jasan da znam kako da je stavim da ti pokažem stavila bi,čekamo betu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesam ja, u prvom postupku imala temp. mislim preko 38 dan prije punkcije i taj dan... Luči mi je rekao da se smijem "nakljukati" do transfera... Ne naravno tim riječima, ali da se smijem liječiti kao i inače ali do transfera... Nije uspio taj pokušaj, ali ne vjerujem da to ima veze s tim...


znaci  smijem  koristiti   sve  ono sto  se  koristi  za  snizit  temperaturu,  npr.  aspirine  sumece  ,  lupocet, lekadol  i sl.  ??
ja sam  tek  na  2  folikulometriji  pa  se  nadam  da cu  do transfera  biti   zdrava    :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mislim da svakako smiješ lupocet/lekadol i kasnije.. Ja sam ga pitala na dan punkcije pa sam pila coldrex, to inače pijem...
Lupocet smiješ popiti i u trudnoći ako baš zatreba...

Ali najbolje je da pitaš dr sljedeći put, on će ti bolje reći..

----------


## željkica

evo ga mislim da je to to.............

http://imageshack.us/content_round.p...627/plusic.jpg

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* to je odlican, divan, lijepo taman plusic!

----------


## barbi26

Ma da plus je tu, i to je to! neka bude sutra velika beta!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Željkice,toooo  :Very Happy: 
bit će lijepih vijesti sutra!
barbi,kak si ti,kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## Ginger

pa to je plus ko kuca!!!!
bravo!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo *željkice*...navijamo za betu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma bit će beta ko kuća  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Zeljkica za betu

----------


## Lotta81

Željkica da nam danas javiš veliiikuu betu :Smile:

----------


## linalena

:Coffee:  i veliki poljubac svima, 
konačno sunce i vjerujem da se svi osjećamo puni snage i života, novoga života, onoga koji se još razvija, malo po malo, raste i buja u željnjim majkama

----------


## paty

linalena zasjat će i tebi sunce vidim da imaš 3 mrvice na čuvanju.suuuuuuuper bit će tu nešto možda. sretno 
kada trebaš vaditi betu?

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, samo da ti malo zavibram! 
~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

*Linalena, željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbi26

*Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ do neba!

ja sam jutros skupila hrabrosti i napravila onaj cb test s dvije vodoravne crte... pojavila se i druga, ali vrlo tanka (9dnt)
betu ću raditi u subotu

----------


## Mury

*Linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!! Vidim da si dobila jaaaaaaaaako kvalitetne mrvice, zato je ovaj put to - to, i to dvojčeki molim lijepo  :Smile:  !!!
*Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo lijepu betu danas!!!
*Barbi*  :Klap:  za test, bit će to lijepa betica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## žužy

*barbi*  :Very Happy:  super!
*željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

> *Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ do neba!
> 
> ja sam jutros skupila hrabrosti i napravila onaj cb test s dvije vodoravne crte... pojavila se i druga, ali vrlo tanka (9dnt)
> betu ću raditi u subotu


Nadam se da misliš slaba a ne vrlo tanka. Tanke su evaporacijske  :Undecided:   :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* cekamo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*barbi26* nadam se da nije zlocesta evaporacijska. na CB evaporacijska izgleda ovak http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/614zj-zqqBL.jpg
znam da trubim stalno, ali to je bila moja prva crtica ikad otkako pokusavamo i bila sam sigurna da sam trudna, a onda je uslijedilo razocaranje. pa nastojim da svi budu informirani o CB prije nego pisnu.

----------


## barbi26

evo

http://public.fotki.com/Barbi26/test/004.html

----------


## barbi26

pojavila se odmah, ne nakon nekog vremena...

----------


## bubekica

ja na tvojoj crtici vidim drugu dimenziju i  :fige:  za betu!
inace, svaki moj CB je imao evaporacijsku, tanku, koja se isto pojavila odmah.

----------


## žužy

Da,vidi se da je debela,samo slabija...ali i rano je tako da sad  :fige:  da svakim danom bude sve deblja i deblja i da betica bude najtaman!

----------


## snupi

barbi super,  sad da cujemo i Željkino  stanje bete!!

----------


## legal alien

ja ne volim testove jer su mi prouzrocili previse stresa. ja sam dakle 11dnt3d zapiskila onaj first response ili tako nekako (rozasta kutija). kontrolna crta se pojavila odmah, roza i debela a ova testna za 3 min i to uopce nije bilo vidljivo ako ne bi gledali pod odredjenim kutom.

ne moram vam reci da sam pala u depru, zavukla se u krevet i pokrila po glavi dok je moj muz stajao uz prozor i pokusavao vidjeti crticu i govorio mi da se ipak nesto vidi kad malo mices test. na sto sam ja tulila oda je sigurno opet biokemijska jer da je beta veca od 25 crtica bi se lijepo trebala vidjeti. sad mi je zao sto smo test bacili u smece.

nakon toga sam se digla iz kreveta nabila slusalice i presetala jedno 10ak kilometara i tako odtugovala nas 6. pokusaj. otisla kod ginica po uputnicu za sutra vaditi betu ali skroz bezvoljna i jadna. i samo zasto sto je moj mpo doktor rekao da mu javim betu. sutra beta 574. e pa sad, kako je to moguce? 

dakle barbi26 cestitam!!! mislim da se booster izluci za 5 dana, tako mi je barem ostalo u sjecanju sa VVa kod lucia. 

svim cekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
i budite strpljive

----------


## barbi26

*l.a.* - ah dobro, sad si me malo utješila.... inače ja sam bila u HS pa nisam ni dobivala one brevactide samo decapeptyl, a on ima sasvim malo hcg-a, i bilo je prije 8 dana
malo mi je trbuh ponovo napuhan, ali cice me više ne bole, baš ni malo... :iskušenje:  ( e ovaj smajlić odlično opisuje moje stanje, dvije sekunde me se čini da je sve ok, a onda sam dvije u teškoj depri)

*željkice* - čekamo te!

----------


## snupi

barbi sve bude ok, ti bas imas za sad jednog bebeka mi neke nemamo jos ni jednog!

----------


## Zima77

[QUOTE=barbi26;2383580]*l.a.* - ah dobro, sad si me malo utješila.... inače ja sam bila u HS pa nisam ni dobivala one brevactide samo decapeptyl, a on ima sasvim malo hcg-a, i bilo je prije 8 dana
malo mi je trbuh ponovo napuhan, ali cice me više ne bole, baš ni malo... :iskušenje:  ( e ovaj smajlić odlično opisuje moje stanje, dvije sekunde me se čini da je sve ok, a onda sam dvije u teškoj depri)

[B]
barbie to je to osmijeh na lice i sutra po betu bebica je odlućila ostati kod mame :Klap:

----------


## Zima77

> *l.a.* - ah dobro, sad si me malo utješila.... inače ja sam bila u HS pa nisam ni dobivala one brevactide samo decapeptyl, a on ima sasvim malo hcg-a, i bilo je prije 8 dana
> malo mi je trbuh ponovo napuhan, ali cice me više ne bole, baš ni malo... ( e ovaj smajlić odlično opisuje moje stanje, dvije sekunde me se čini da je sve ok, a onda sam dvije u teškoj depri)
> 
> *željkice* - čekamo te!


barbie to je to bebica je odlučila ostati kod mame sutra po betu uljepšala si mi dan  :Klap:

----------


## Zima77

željkice javi nam betu da slavlje može poćeti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

željkice javi nam betu da slavlje može poćeti

----------


## Sandra1971

*Linalena, barbi26* puno ~~~~~~
*Željkice????*

----------


## Sandra1971

Od kako su jučer "održavali" sustav foruma, nekako mi se čini da nešto baš i nije u redu....  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Danas neka nas Zeljkica razveseli s veelikom betom a sutra ponovno veselje s betom od Barbi!  :fige:

----------


## legal alien

> *l.a.* - ah dobro, sad si me malo utješila.... inače ja sam bila u HS pa nisam ni dobivala one brevactide samo decapeptyl, a on ima sasvim malo hcg-a, i bilo je prije 8 dana
> malo mi je trbuh ponovo napuhan, ali cice me više ne bole, baš ni malo... ( e ovaj smajlić odlično opisuje moje stanje, dvije sekunde me se čini da je sve ok, a onda sam dvije u teškoj depri)
> 
> *željkice* - čekamo te!


*barbie* ista stvar kao i meni. boobies se ispuhale a stomak napuhao radi blage HS. samo te ispuhane boobies su meni bile znak da nista od postupka a napuhan stomak da dolazi M jer me i boluckalo kao pred M. kad ono  :Shock:  pa  :Very Happy: 
doduse kasnije se stomak sve vise puhao kako je rasla beta, bar sam ja imala takav osjecaj a jajnici su bili huuuge. napuhanost pracena vjetrovima. ma sve su to slatke brige. 
zato sutra vadi betu.

zeljkice i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure!
barbi26 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude lijepa velika beta!
Evo i ovdje javljam da smo krenuli s našim prvim FETom pa sad odbrojavamo do 17.4. Imamo samo jednog smrzlića ali se nadamo da je baš taj odlučujući, mali borac!

----------


## piki

Nakon održavanja forum fakat šteka! Poruke čudno prolaze. Moj moto je najčešće: ne diraj ono kaj radi.

----------


## željkica

evo meeeeeeee beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!

----------


## željkica

evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!

----------


## Zima77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mucica

Željkica toooooo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

jel tko zna di se u splitu subotom može krv izvadit?trebala bi betu ponovit.

----------


## žužy

Tooooo Željkice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,nek se sad dupla  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## bubekica

*željkica* bravoooo! to je to!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

*željkice*  :Very Happy:  supeeeer ti je beta!!!!! ČESTITAM!!

----------


## hope31

zeljkice cestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Very Happy:  hip hip huraaaa! Čestitam!!!

----------


## drama_queen

i ovdje da čestitam željkice, sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

jeej , bravo Željki za betu ad nek se samo lijepo podupla!

----------


## željkica

hvala vam od  :Heart: ,zlatne ste,ja sam vam još zbunjena i čini mi se ko da sanjam,ne mogu vjerovat da se ovo meni događa!
želim vam da i vi budete šta prije zbunjene! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

aaaaaaaaaaa jedva sam dočekala doči do kompa i evo jako, jako sam se razveselila!!!
*željkice* bravo,odlično  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

aaaaaaaaaaa jedva sam dočekala doči do kompa i evo jako, jako sam se razveselila!!!
*željkice* bravo,odlično  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!  :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Juuuupi Zeljkice!!!! 

pazi ovo 3. postupak u 3. mjesecu i beta 330!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Željkica :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> Juuuupi Zeljkice!!!! 
> 
> pazi ovo 3. postupak u 3. mjesecu i beta 330!!!!


ajme da,beta je točnije 329,5 al trojka je tu!
sad navijam za tebe kako si?

----------


## maca papucarica

> jel tko zna di se u splitu subotom može krv izvadit?trebala bi betu ponovit.


 :Very Happy:  Cestitam na savrsenoj beturini!  :Very Happy: 

Meni je nas dr preporucio da radije ponovim betu za 4 dana ali u istom labu, nego za 2 u drugom.
Najbolje da provjeris sa njim.

Eto ti treca sreca (a i ne moras mijenjati ni dr ni muza  :Laughing: )!

----------


## željkica

he he da ostaju oba  :Laughing:  
pa tako će i bit da ću otić u pon u analize.

----------


## pilek

čestitam :-d

----------


## Strašna

Bravo!!!!!! Čestitam....nek sve bude OK!

----------


## Mury

Željkice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!!!

----------


## mostarka86

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!


Čestitammmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Barbi, želim ti scenarij kao kod željkice  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!



Čestitammmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Barbi, želim ti scenarij kao kod željkice  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Željkice* čestitam  :Kiss: 
*Barbi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikki

Željkice čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!


 :Very Happy:  čestitam trudnice!!!!! Sad školski do kraja!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!


Čestitam željkica!!!

----------


## M@tt

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!


Željkica čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

barbie~~~~~~~~~ za veliku sutrasnju betu
svim betocekalicama i cekalicama bilo cega punkcija,transfera puno srece i ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Željkice prekrasna beta!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zeljkica cestitam na beti  :Very Happy: 

Barbi i tebi za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas ponovila opet betu, nadajuci se da je sad vec blizu 0 i da će menga uskoro doc...(U pon ujutro su bili zadnji utrici, od tad sam stala s terapijom jer je beta pala.
Medjutim, beta danas 34,7.
I sad sam već lagano u panici...
Zvala sma zg i doktorica kaze da nema mjesta panici i da betu ponovim u ponedjeljak...mene je strah vanmatericne trudnoce...  :Sad: 
Ima netko iskustava? Il da me usmjeri na neku temu...

----------


## Blekonja

> evo me beta 330!!!!!!!ja još nevjerujem!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tek sad vidim baš mi je drago i od  :Heart:  se veselim

----------


## hrki

Željkica,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Željkice*  - wow!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!! Baš mi je drago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Strašna* -  nadam se da će ti netko uskoro moći pomoći - razumijem tvoju brigu...

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* mogu ti samo poslati bezbroj zagrljaja jer nemam iskustva s time  :Love: 
*barbi26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bracu ili seku!

----------


## Ginger

željikce  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  lijepo sam ti rekla, plus ko kuća! i beta je takva

Strašna, mislim da je to premala beta za vanmateričnu (meni su to rekli kad je bila 75) al svakako ponovi betu pa ćeš biti sigurnija

----------


## barbi26

Cure ja radim betu sutra 6 04 jer doc zeli nalaz 8. pa ako bude potrebe uopce za tim drugim da mi bude razmak 2 dana.

----------


## piki

Strašna ni ja neznam ništa o tome pa ti šaljem  :Love: 
barbi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sutra!

----------


## kameleon

barbi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!
željkica  :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
strašna  :Love: 
muma je danas transfer?? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Željkice*  :Very Happy: , čestitke, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super duplanje!!!
*Barbi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju lijepu betu!!!
*Strašna*, ja mislim da ti to nije vanmaternična ( barem kako je kod mene slučaj bio). Kod mene su bete kod VM bile ovako 31 DC 18, 35 DC 390, 38 DC 2100...dakle naglo su skakale. I 38 DC sam završila kod dr. zbog nesnosnih bolova i krato, ne birgaj, ali svakako ponovi betu. Jako mi je žao što uz sve to moraš prolaziti i agoniju padanja bete  :Sad: . Držimi se!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice pa čestitam!
Strašna žao mi je

----------


## Strašna

Uh....hvala cure....vidjet cu sta beta kaze u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Zima77

> Cure ja radim betu sutra 6 04 jer doc zeli nalaz 8. pa ako bude potrebe uopce za tim drugim da mi bude razmak 2 dana.


barbie držim fige za sutra mada sam ja sigurna da si nam ti trudnica :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
hannah8, PFC Prag, 1. IVF 

*VELJAČA 2013. (5)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
majalina, Pronatal, 1. IVF 
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (3)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF
kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET)
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 08.04.
malianđelak, Betaplus, 1.AIH. 10.04.
cvitka, KBC Split, 1.IVF
BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.04.
Ž od M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.04.
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (3xIVF, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.04.
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF); magy7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); mima32, SD, 1. IVF; sami_os, VV, 1.IVF; crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF)

ON-GO  
4/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 9xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF), riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## vatra86

Bubi- lista mi se svidja... Bas si expert.  :Wink: 
Strasna grlim..mislim da nema razloga panici.. Samo da M vise dodje..
Barbi- za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~ makar si mogla i danas popiskit jedan + onako za foru.. He he..

----------


## Loly

Uh kako nam je siromašan ovaj ožujak  :Undecided: 
Nadam se da će travanj biti puuuuuuno bolji!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## kiki30

da,baš nije išlo u 3mj. a zato nek nam travanj donese puno bezbolnih punkcija,uspješnih transfera i lijepih betica!!zato šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni trbuh boli,samo što ne dođe vještica..  :Sad:  a beta tek 14.04 (ako je dočekam)

----------


## ruža82

Evo ja došla svima kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Bubek, mene možeš prebaciti u čekalice koječega, još nećemo u postupak!!

----------


## Mucica

*Strašna* i meni je beta nakon spontanog sporo padala al je pala i sve je bilo ok, tak da budi mirna jer sve će biti dobro  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*ruža82* primljeno na znanje. odmori pa u nove pobjede!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag,da se to beba ukopava,pa mamu boli  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*barbi26* onda selimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
*kameleon* sutra je transfer, napokon ću gore bez prevelikog stresa (ili je to trenutni osjećaj  :Undecided: )
*kiki30* think pink ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubekica* hvala za listu, lijepo se vidjeti negdje u gornjem dijelu  :Klap:

----------


## legal alien

> Ja sam danas ponovila opet betu, nadajuci se da je sad vec blizu 0 i da će menga uskoro doc...(U pon ujutro su bili zadnji utrici, od tad sam stala s terapijom jer je beta pala.
> Medjutim, beta danas 34,7.
> I sad sam već lagano u panici...
> Zvala sma zg i doktorica kaze da nema mjesta panici i da betu ponovim u ponedjeljak...mene je strah vanmatericne trudnoce... 
> Ima netko iskustava? Il da me usmjeri na neku temu...


prema mom iskustvu nije vanmaternicna jer bi beta i dalje rasla, padala, rasla. a takodjer iz dvije biokemijske (zapravo jedna blighted ovum) beta postepeno pada. krenut ce krvarenje. u jednoj od mojih biokemijskih trudnoca beta se prestala pravilno duplati, dosla negdje do 1500 i pocela padati. dobila m i ocistilo se sve samo bez kiretaze koje sam se bojala. 

strasna  :Love: . neka ti 6. ivf donese srecu!

----------


## legal alien

*zeljkice* cestitam na lijepoj beti i za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*barbi* za betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svim hrabrim i strpljivim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure!   imam jednu nedoumicu pa ako neka zna da mi odgovori: da li nakon biokemijske te obavezno moraju pogledati ultrazvukom da vide dali se sve očistilo ili to znaju po beti? jer mene ni moja gin. a ni mpo dokt.nisu pogledali a rekli da je biokemijska!? inače krvarim već 16 dana ( od izljeva kad je navodno sve otišlo), zadnje par dana manje ali ipak krvaruckam!   koliko traje inače to ćišćenje ako neko zna????

----------


## majalina

[QUOTE=suzy.s;2384412]bok cure!   imam jednu nedoumicu pa ako neka zna da mi odgovori: da li nakon biokemijske te obavezno moraju pogledati ultrazvukom da vide dali se sve očistilo ili to znaju po beti? jer mene ni moja gin. a ni mpo dokt.nisu pogledali a rekli da je biokemijska!? inače krvarim već 16 dana ( od izljeva kad je navodno sve otišlo), zadnje par dana manje ali ipak krvaruckam!   koliko traje inače to ćišćenje ako neko zna????[/QUOTE

ja mislim da nije normalno da toliko dana krvariš, možda bi se ipak trebala javiti doktoru, možda je ostao neki komadić još pa zato, on će ti propisati tablete i sve ćeš riješiti

----------


## ljubilica

*strašna* samnom na postupku su bile 2 cure sa situacijom ajmo reći sličnoj tvojoj. jednoj je beta rasla padala i uklonjen joj je jajovod nažalost, bila je vanmaterična... drugoj je padala al jako sporo i postepeno i pomalo je krvaruckala. isto je bila sumnja na vanmateričnu. bila je dobila 1 ili 2 injekcije metotreksata da se smanji beta, konstantno bila pod nadzorom, radili uzv-e, ponavljali bete.... sad polako sve dolazi na svoje. 
nadam se da će i kod tebe sve proći brzo i da krećeš u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Moja beta danas 14dnt je 76.4 Moram mirovati,nastaviti terapiju (s kojom sam prestala inače) i ponoviti betu u srijedu.Mislim da budem prošvikala do srijede. :gaah: 
Sestra se čudila kako beta nije pala s obzirom na krvarenje,i da očito nešto raste.
I sad se probudio tračak nade a to mi je najgore..ponovo se razočarati  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Strašna*  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

Dobro kaj je to s tim betama, proljece ih ulovilo?
Zuzy, drz se mila....

----------


## Ginger

ajme žužy  :Love: 
ja sam imala isti slučaj, isto prestala i vraćala se na terapiju, i isplao sve u najboljem mogućem redu
samo, takvi slučajevi su izuzetno rijetki, to moraš znati....
ja bih bila jako sretna kad bi i ti bila jedna od tih rijetkih...
drž se i javljaj dalje

suzy.s. javi se doktoru, tak dugo krvarnje po meni nije baš normalno...

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* draga....  :fige:   :fige: 
*Strašna*  :Love: 
svima u postupcima (sadašnjim, budućim)  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Muma*  :Very Happy:  sretno sutra!!!

----------


## Ginger

žužy, vidim da su ti vratili 2 trodnevna... može biti da je jedan otišao, a drugi se zadržao... kao kod mene
ma joj, sori.... stalno ispada da ja svojim primjerima dajem curama lažne nade, al kad postoje i takvi specijalni slučajevi kao ja...
držim fige u svakom slučaju, a tebi želim puno živaca da to preživiš, znam kako je - ja se u tom periodu posvadila sa svim svojima bližnjima...bila sam doslovce - luda baba (doduše, skoro cijelu trudnoću, al dobro)

----------


## žužy

Totalno sam prihvatila tu biokemijsku,i reko...idemo dalje.Sad me ovo izbacilo iz takta,moj se ponadal...pa računam,taman se lijepo poduplala kolko treba...onda ju usporedim s lanjskom na ovaj dnt i ...ka-ta-stro-fa.

----------


## Muma

*žužy* moja, zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano... da se barem čudo desi...kissam te i hugam  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

> Totalno sam prihvatila tu biokemijsku,i reko...idemo dalje.Sad me ovo izbacilo iz takta,moj se ponadal...pa računam,taman se lijepo poduplala kolko treba...onda ju usporedim s lanjskom na ovaj dnt i ...ka-ta-stro-fa.


je da, nije baš nešto... ali...moja je bila 75, 14dnt balstice  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

> žužy, vidim da su ti vratili 2 trodnevna... može biti da je jedan otišao, a drugi se zadržao... kao kod mene
> ma joj, sori.... stalno ispada da ja svojim primjerima dajem curama lažne nade, al kad postoje i takvi specijalni slučajevi kao ja...
> držim fige u svakom slučaju, a tebi želim puno živaca da to preživiš, znam kako je - ja se u tom periodu posvadila sa svim svojima bližnjima...bila sam doslovce - luda baba (doduše, skoro cijelu trudnoću, al dobro)


A prošlo mi je i to kroz glavu,al nema teorije da je ikaj nutra opstalo pored onolkog krvarenja,pa to se zgulilo sve kaj se imalo..neznam zbilja za kaj bi se mogel malac držati.
Fala cure moje na  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

e draga moja, to ti misliš, ja sam imala 3 dana jaaake menstruacije, ono, s ugrušcima, fuj...
i još 3 dana slabije
pa je eno ima skoro 2,5 godinice

ma, ja ti preporučam da si uzmeš neko lagano štivo, vesele filmiće i serije i makneš se s foruma do srijede... pa šta bude...
probaj ne razmišljati previše o tome, što bude-bude, ionako ne možeš ništa utjecati na to, osim da ležiš i uzimaš terapiju
znam da je lakše reći nego napraviti, al probaj
 :Kiss:

----------


## beilana

Zuzy beta ti se lijepo poduplala. A po beti to nije bila M nego neko krvarenje. Mozda hematom..nikad ne znas
~~~~~~~~~~da se i dalje tak lijepo dupla i da je to mali zeznuti borac u tvojoj busi

----------


## žužy

*Ginger*,ti si zbilja moja nada u bolje sutra  :Love: 
*beilana*, :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy ne znam sta reci, ali i ja ti drzim  :fige:  da se neki malac bori.
Suzy.s i ja mislim da krvarenje od 16 dana nije normalno..i da bi trebala kontaktirati gina
Stvarno je to proljece malo sasavo.
Cure moje ja cu nam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta nam treba, a treba nam..

----------


## tina29

> *Strašna* mogu ti samo poslati bezbroj zagrljaja jer nemam iskustva s time 
> *barbi26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bracu ili seku!


ja ču na ovo staviti *x*  :Kiss: 
*muma* sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*žužy* tebo milion poz.vobri šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve u redu ipak i da je jedan mali uporni borac ostao kod svoje mame! drži se draga!  :Kiss: 
*suzy.s*  :Love:  javi se ipak ginu!
svima ostalima bezbroj poz.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i veliki hug i puse!

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy, jesu te vratili na progesteron? Jesi javila situaciju svom mpo doktoru?

----------


## bubekica

Procitala sam odgovore na svoja pitanja u tvojim postovima pa me ignoriraj. Zen do srijede.  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve bude uredu i da se bebica uhvatila!!!!!!! :Love: 
*muma* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 

ja sutra vadim ponovno nbetu.

----------


## Inesz

žužy~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mucica

*Žužy* draga moja ja ti držim  :fige:  na rukama i nogama i šaljem more ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te tvoje malo čudo ugodno iznenadi  :Heart:  pokušaj se smiriti i što manje sekirati jer ionako na žalost ne možeš na ništa utjecati nego samo čekati i nadati se najboljem ishodu, drži se  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!
muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer!!!
žužy  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude onako kako ginger kaže!!!!!!!!!
barbi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiki 3o~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure velika  :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## žužy

Muma,sretno danas i nek bude smrzlića!
Željkice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
barbi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku prvu betu,nek je prava,bez dileme!
Svima šaljem veliku pusu i želim ugodan vikend!

----------


## željkica

*Muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitan transfer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*barbi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ugodno iznenađenje!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## barbi26

Evo me drage moje 349 na 11 dnt!!!
ne mogu vjerovati, imam sve simptome pms-a, otisla sam na vadenje samo zato sto sam imala zakazano bila dam sigurna da nece biti nista....kako mislim da poznajem svoje tijelo, a ono me sokira....
Zuzy, Muma, Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Barbi čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   možda budu dvije bebice...

----------


## kismet

barbi, čestitam, beta je bebastična !
 A sad pospi malo trudničke prašine po našim curama - žužy, mumi i ostalim čekalicama u neizvjesnosti ( žužy, za tebe posebne vibre, da te iznenadi Gingerin scenarij )

Željkice, čestitam!

----------


## mravak

> Evo me drage moje 349 na 11 dnt!!!
> ne mogu vjerovati, imam sve simptome pms-a, otisla sam na vadenje samo zato sto sam imala zakazano bila dam sigurna da nece biti nista....kako mislim da poznajem svoje tijelo, a ono me sokira....
> Zuzy, Muma, Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas!!!



Čestitam !! I meni ova lijepa brojka miriši na dvije bebice u buši  :Yes:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

barbi, bravo!
sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Barbi,bravo za bebušku :D :Very Happy:  !!Čestitam!
Da,da,miriši na dupliče  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*barbi26*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## hope31

barbi26 cestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## piki

barbi26 prekrasna beta! ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## željkica

> Evo me drage moje 349 na 11 dnt!!!
> ne mogu vjerovati, imam sve simptome pms-a, otisla sam na vadenje samo zato sto sam imala zakazano bila dam sigurna da nece biti nista....kako mislim da poznajem svoje tijelo, a ono me sokira....
> Zuzy, Muma, Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas!!!


 eeeeee bravo baš si me razveselila!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*Željkica* cekamo tvoj nalaz!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

čekam i ja da mi se jave baš sam nestrpljiva,nervozna valjda će bit ok.

----------


## barbi26

Evo vam cure trudničke prašine, sipam, poslužite se  *-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.

nemojte mi coprat za dvojčeke, tog se strašno bojim... biologica me 20 min uvjeravala da je tak malo šanse da se prime dva i da nema smisla vračat 1...znam da sam zahtjevna, ali molim te Bože neka bude kak smo se dogovorili...
imam dvije frendice s dvojčekima i to dečkima, sve dobro znam, a znam kak je meni bilo i s ovim jednim

p.s. ja mislim da je tajna u fragminu, makar i nemate dijagnoze, ja sam svog dr uspjela nagovoriti i upalilo je!

----------


## Mury

*barbi26*  :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!
*Željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!!!

----------


## željkica

beta je 441,malo sam zbunjena,nije se poduplala.

----------


## Inesz

željkica
kolika je bila prva beta i kad si je vadila?

----------


## željkica

> željkica
> kolika je bila prva beta i kad si je vadila?


prva je bila 329,5 vadila sam je privatno u četvrtak ,a sad sam bila u bolnicu 441.

----------


## Inesz

porast je mali.   :Sad:  ali, ne znači da je sve izgubljeno. izvadi opet u ponedjeljak.

sretno!

----------


## jejja

dobro  jutro curke.. cestitke lijepim betama nek rastu i dalje, onim malo manje lijepim nek se trgnu i krenu se duplat.. tuznicama zagrljaj do neba!
zeljkica, meni su cure bile rekle da ne valja usporedjivat bete razlicitih laboratorija, mozda je u tome problem? drzim fige i vibram da je to u pitanju i da se beta u ponedjeljak podupla u odnosu na zadnju..

----------


## kismet

Ja sam vadila 1. betu u Medicu, pa u kbc-u pa opet Medico, bile su uredne (191-574-1332 ml/l); isto sam pitala laborante o činjenici da su vađene u 2. laboratorija, rekli su mi da su odstupanja (eventualna) minimalna; u svakom slučaju, ponovi u ponedjeljak, držim fige da bude sve ok, zasada je bitno da ne pada...

----------


## bubekica

> porast je mali.   ali, ne znači da je sve izgubljeno. izvadi opet u ponedjeljak.
> 
> sretno!


X i dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*barbi26* čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  krasna beta!
*željkica* iskreno se nadam da će sve biti super, unatoč manjem porastu!
Ja sam dobila na čuvanje 2 blastice.  :Very Happy:  Još nas čekaju 2 blastice i 1 morula smrznute u jednoj slamčici. Iskreno se nadam da će nam poslužiti tek za brata ili sestricu.

----------


## jejja

muma drzim fige da posluze za bracu ili seku, sad pomalo i nek se prime te mrve  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*muma* bravo  :fige: !!!!!
zvala sam dr ,kaže da nema razloga za paniku jer su dva različita lab-a i da ponovim u pon,kaže pošto je u startu bila dobra da nebi trebalo bit problema, a je me tješi a ja nevjerni toma  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkica a možda su bila 2 pa je 1 odustao? Ne brini, bit će sve ok  :fige:

----------


## željkica

> Željkica a možda su bila 2 pa je 1 odustao? Ne brini, bit će sve ok


da može bit i to , bit će to dobro tako sam odlučila ovaj put!

----------


## kiki30

željkica puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude dobro !!!

----------


## vatra86

Muma  :Very Happy:  da se lijepo ugnjezde mrvice
Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super
Barbi  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

----------


## tina29

> Muma  da se lijepo ugnjezde mrvice
> Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super
> Barbi  cestitam!!!


*x* cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima,puse!

----------


## Ginger

Barbi, bravo, cestitam!!!!

zeljkica, zuzy~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma*  :Very Happy:   sad samo odmaraj da imaš snage proslaviti ogromnu betu ~~~~~~~~
*Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super!!!!
*Barbi26*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## drama_queen

> *Muma*   sad samo odmaraj da imaš snage proslaviti ogromnu betu ~~~~~~~~
> *Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super!!!!
> *Barbi26*  čestitam!!!
> *žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~


što drugo nego potpisat ovo  :Dancing Fever:  , ovako bi nam stalno trebao vibrat pdf ...ovako je lakse i svoju ß čekat  :Wink:

----------


## legal alien

*barbie* cestitke! i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*zuzy* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*zeljkice* da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*muma* za strpljenje i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

> *barbie* cestitke! i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *zuzy* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *zeljkice* da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *muma* za strpljenje i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Švercam se *X*  :Smile:  
Sretno svima!

----------


## kameleon

ajjjjjjjj barbi kakva lijepa beta!!!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!!!!
željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve bude ok!!!!
muma  :Very Happy:  zakon!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
drama, kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!
žužy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
ja nazdravljam za sve ove lijepe vijesti i nek ih bude još!!!!!!!!!!  :pivo:

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima.

Evo i ja se prijavljujem u pikalice. Zapravo sam već pri kraju, već mi je 3. dan Menopura. Na listi sam tu za 1/2013., al smo tek sad krenuli (neurdni brisevi bili...)

Sad sam već pomalo uzbuđena zbog svega, napokon imam osjećaj da se nešto događa  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

jutro  :Coffee: ,pa izvolite...........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  svima šaljem pozitivne vibre za sve šta treba a posebno žužy da sve bude uredu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ja sutra ponavljam betu,valjda će bit dobro,izludi me ovo konstantno čekanje uf,nikad mira,baš sam danas nervozna!
muma,drama.kiki,mima32  :fige:  za beturine !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

*barbie* cestitke! i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
z*uzy* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*zeljkice* da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*muma* za strpljenje i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

i ja se svercam posto je nedelja, *mima* dobro  dosla, *željkice*, mogu misliti kako ti ,idi sa dragim nekud , lijepi je dan  da ne  mislis na to!

----------


## vatra86

Stvarno sve frca od vibrica, neka nam je tako sve cesce...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve betocekalice!
Evo meni danas 1.dc, malo je uranila, vjerojatno ce u petak biti 1.fm.
Puse svima!

----------


## kiki30

barbie i žužy za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zeljkice za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
muma za jednu lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vatra,sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

> Evo vam cure trudničke prašine, sipam, poslužite se  *-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.*-.
> 
> nemojte mi coprat za dvojčeke, tog se strašno bojim... biologica me 20 min uvjeravala da je tak malo šanse da se prime dva i da nema smisla vračat 1...znam da sam zahtjevna, ali molim te Bože neka bude kak smo se dogovorili...
> imam dvije frendice s dvojčekima i to dečkima, sve dobro znam, a znam kak je meni bilo i s ovim jednim
> 
> p.s. ja mislim da je tajna u fragminu, makar i nemate dijagnoze, ja sam svog dr uspjela nagovoriti i upalilo je!



Barbi, jesi vadila drugu betu? ~~~~~

Pristala si na transfer 2 embrija? 

Ja mislim da je tajna tvog uspjeha u tvom potpisu i avataru. Mlada si, imaš jedva 31 godinu, zdrava si i već imaš dijete.  :Smile:  Fragmin? Nije dokazano zapravo da on pomaže...
 :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

Da tak i luci kaze, ali ja sam i kod radoncica ostala trudna uz fragmin, zatim imala dva transfera odlicnih blastica i nista, a sad opet uz fragmin uspijela... ugl ja smatram da pomogne kod prokrvljenosti endica i da se jednostavno lakse prime

pitam ja lucija: jel mislite da je do fragmina?
on,naravno: neeee!!!
ja: ok, skidam se onda
on: ni slucajno!!!
hahaha
znam da ima cura koje ni uz fragmin ne uspiju, i onih koje uspiju i bez fragmina, al za mene je on kljucan.

----------


## weda

Drage moje curke,
ovim putem prijavljujem se u čekalice bete. Betu vadim 12.04.,mada iskreno sumnjam da ću
 uopće dočekati jer sam ujutro primijetila jednu blijedo roza fleku i pomislila da će krenuti vještica.
Sad više nema ničeg pa sam malo zbunjena (danas sam 10dnt)
Uglavnom, želim svima puno sreće, velike bete i da dobijete ono što želite :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete sutra

----------


## Muma

*barbi26*, *željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## željkica

u mene strah ko kuća i više  :scared:  :scared:

----------


## dino84

Ja sam od jučer pikalica, 1. fm najvjerojatnije u petak  :Smile: 

*barbi26, željkica* puno sreće sutra i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## kameleon

vatra  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj prirodnjak bude dobitni!!!!!!!!
dino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule
željkica  :fige:  da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## 123beba

Željkice, sretno danas!!!! Da te razveseli lijepa poduplana beta i da sve bude super! 

Čestitke na lijepim betama i puno ~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Smile: 

Svim curkama koje su u fazi čekanja bete... Da vam vrijeme leti i da vas dočeka lijepa velika beta!!!!

I naravno, tuznicama, pikalicama i svima koje sam preskočila veliki hug...

A sad se poslužite kavom, cajem, kakaom i domaćicama  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> *barbie* cestitke! i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *zuzy* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *zeljkice* da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *muma* za strpljenje i veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem u cijelosti! Koje uzbuđenje - nadam se da će sve završiti s happy end - om!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deniii

curke čestitam na betama i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*željkice* tebe čekam nemoj sad opet u nekom trećem labu vadit betu  LOL

----------


## žužy

Željkice,Barbi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek se beta lijepo podupla!  :fige:   :fige: 
Strašna draga,grlim!Ako več mora,nek beta padne što prije..da što prije kreneš u nove pobjede.

----------


## jejja

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~za prirodnjak !! Neka bude dobitni!! I svima ostalima puno vibrica za sve st treba. Ja sam danas 2dc i eto odbrojavam jos samo ovaj ciklus do novog pokusaja..

----------


## kameleon

123 beba, hvala na kavici i keksima!!  :Kiss: 
malo kolektivnih, za šta god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete, duplanje i ostalo....
jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo je prošlo...još sitno brojiš!  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

žužy kad dolaze tvoji rezultati bete? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Moja vražja beta danas 148,5  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Srašna kaj to znaci  , to je ok ili ne?

----------


## Strašna

ma mislim da nikako nije ok....pogledaj potpis....10dnt blastica ß=61,4, 13 dnt ß=33,6, tad sam skinuta s terapije pod pretpostavkom da se radi o biokemijskoj... 16 dntß=34,7, i danas 20 dntß=148,5
sad je nasla rast.....bem mu....
najgore je sto je premala beta da se vidi na UZV i vanmaterična...mogu samo čekat...  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strašna nadam se da je i kod tebe scenarij sličan Inesz, da se zbog nekog hematomčića beta sporije izlučuje... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* ja cu biti dezurni pesmist i zavibrati da beta padne sama i da se stvari ne zakompliciraju... beta bi na danasnji dan trebala bit u tisucama, ipak je to 25dpo.

----------


## žužy

A k vrapcu i s tim betama,zakaj bi bilo jednostavno...  :gaah: 
*strašna*,jesi zvala VV,kaj sad?Osim čekanja..

----------


## Strašna

Osim čekanja...ništa... Zvala sam, pitala me jel imam kakvih bolova-nema, krvarenja-nema, iscjedaka-nema...
Mala je da bi se ista vidjelo...u srijedu ponavljam i cekam da padne, il naraste pa da se moze vidjet sta je na UZV...
Samo da se sto prije rijesi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

a joj Strašna i ja se nadam da će se što prije riješiti, nažalost 
željkice kako ti?

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* ja ću potpisati *bubekicu*, koliko god mi htjele da je uredna trudnoća u pitanju...ovo ne samo da "ne miriši" na dobro, već "smrdi". Žao mi je draga! Nadam se dobrom ishodu  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Strašna, drži se! Ovo je užasna igra živcima i držim  :fige:  da se što prije riješi takva neizvjesna situacija... Šaljem veliki hug  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Strasna i ja sam u soku zbog tebe.. Bas mi je zao da se zakompliciralo.. Ja cu povuci kontru Bubi  :Wink:  i biti optimist..
Kameleon, jeja  :Kiss: 
Ostalim curama koje vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

O pesimisti moji i optimisti..hehe...više se nemogu sekirat...sad samo okrećem na šalu, pa kako bude  :Smile: 
Moram zaključit da se makar nešto dogadja... do sad nikad nista... pa me sad strefilo za sve ove postupke u kojima nisam imala puno brige...uvijek je beta bila ful negativna

----------


## Moe

Strašna, drž se, kako god bilo!  :Taps:

----------


## barbi26

joj *strašna* to je ludnica s tom betom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok!

*Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dupla!
*Muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da su se lijepo ugnjezdile!
*Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 
*Matt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojkicu!

----------


## barbi26

aaa zaboravila sam napisati moja beta je 730!

----------


## bubekica

*barbi26* savrseno!  :Very Happy: 
*željkice* gdje si nam?
*vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za start!
*m@tt* oce bit kakav testic prije?

ja sam bila jutros na kontroli, u srijedu opet, jos je endometrij pretanak, fet ce vjerojatno biti u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Strašna

Bravo *barbi26*...čestitam...

----------


## kiki30

barbi,ma krasna beta!!! čstitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
strašna,žao mi je da to prolaziš,drži mi se..
Evo kod mene isto..i dalje čekam M pa ako ne dođe do srijede možda padne i koji testić  :Smile: 
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo popuni lista za travanj!

----------


## hope31

barbi26 cestitam od srca,sad sve dalje mirno i skolski :Smile:  :Smile: 
strasna :Sad: drzi se
svim ostalim cekalicama~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne brojcice

----------


## Muma

*barbi26* jupiiiii!!!  :Very Happy: 
*kiki30* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić!
*vatra86* nek ti je sretan i dobitan postupak!  :Kiss: 
I svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u samoposluzi  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> barbi26 cestitam od srca,sad sve dalje mirno i skolski
> strasnadrzi se
> svim ostalim cekalicama~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne brojcice


malo se švercam nisam baš u toku...
zato puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima...

----------


## M@tt

> *m@tt* oce bit kakav testic prije?


Ne znam, pitao sam dragu i rekla je da če vidjeti kako če se osječati. Prošli tjedan je bio miran, ali već vidim da če ovaj tjedan biti napeto...

----------


## vatra86

*Barbi*  :Very Happy:  odlična beta!!
*željkice,žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*kiki, m@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic
*muma* ~~~~~~~~ za malce
*bubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super uspjesan fet
*hope* kako si ti?

----------


## hope31

> *Barbi*  odlična beta!!
> *željkice,žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *kiki, m@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic
> *muma* ~~~~~~~~ za malce
> *bubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super uspjesan fet
> *hope* kako si ti?


evo ja na lijevom boku vec tri tjedna,u pol 5 idem na kontrolu pa cemo vidjet sta kaze dr...kontrakcije povremene su tu prorijedile su se malo,kako si ti draga?

----------


## Zima77

> aaa zaboravila sam napisati moja beta je 730!


bravo barbie super vijest sada uživaj i baci malo trudničke prašine i na nas
 :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*barbi26*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

*barbie26* prekrasna beta!!! 
*Strašna*  :Love:  drži se do srijede
*Bubi* ananas i cikla, pa nek se zadeblja ako već estrofem nije dovoljno učinkovit :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Ma ja ću u optimiste Strašna! Ako zanemarimo sve bete do 16 dnt onda se beta  od 16 do 20 dnt lijepo i pravilno poduplala! Zar ne ljudi, jel možemo i tako gledati? Strašna želim ti najbolji mogući ishod i da svi i sve bude ok.
Naravno svima plodonosno i uspješno ovo prolječe, da sve procvijetate!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Barbi čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Kiki za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

M@tt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

*hope* jel to uzrok onaj kasalj? jel jos kasljes? jooj...mukama nikad dosta.. drzi se i da sto duze ostanete 2 in 1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbi26

A sto je sa zeljkicom, nista se ne javlja...?

----------


## željkica

a željkica je na čekanju nalaza bome sam se ovaj postupak načekala,promjenit ću ime u čekalica! :Laughing: 

*barbi* čestitam super super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Barbi26  i opet čestitke za betu  :Very Happy: 
željkice,žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
kiki30, m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  za plusic
muma ~~~~~~~~  :fige:  za 19.4. ili prije jedan debeli + 
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak
hope31 samo odmaraj !!!!
svima ostalima (koje sam opet preskočila) puno sreće i ~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ma ja ću u optimiste Strašna! Ako zanemarimo sve bete do 16 dnt onda se beta  od 16 do 20 dnt lijepo i pravilno poduplala! Zar ne ljudi, jel možemo i tako gledati? Strašna želim ti najbolji mogući ishod i da svi i sve bude ok.
> Naravno svima plodonosno i uspješno ovo prolječe, da sve procvijetate!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## bubekica

> a željkica je na čekanju nalaza bome sam se ovaj postupak načekala,promjenit ću ime u čekalica!
> 
> *barbi* čestitam super super


Dokad cekamo?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

ja se nadam još malo jer sam na rubu rekli su do 7.

----------


## željkica

biće moja beta kasni jer je toliko velika pa ne može stat  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

hehe,ja sam svoju zadnju čekala tri sata!  :Smile:  ma bit će,bit evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

> biće moja beta kasni jer je toliko velika pa ne može stat


Mora biti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*željkice*  :drama: 
brzo se javi da čestitamo  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

spremna za psihijatriju,još moram dr zvat  :gaah:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

željkice ??????? sad već grizemo nokte...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

Željkiceeeee ~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo  :Raspa:

----------


## kiki30

željkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa kade si nam???  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ma šta da vam kažem očito neću danas saznat betu,neznam oću li vikat ili plakat.

----------


## žužy

Mislim da je ovo najčekanija beta u zadnje vrijeme  :Coffee: 
*Željkiceeeeeeeee*  :fige:

----------


## corinaII

A joj željkice draga ma zovi ih.
Uf još platiš,pa ti ne javljaju.
Ajme pa cili dan čekaš...
Pa koji im je vrag ahhh .

----------


## željkica

ma zovem ima sat vremena,baš sam ljuta,sad je gotovo već je 8 sati,ako ja ostanem normalna nakon ovog postupka bit će to uspjeh.

----------


## Konfuzija

> ma zovem ima sat vremena,baš sam ljuta,sad je gotovo već je 8 sati,ako ja ostanem normalna nakon ovog postupka bit će to uspjeh.


Neće biti ni veća ni manja ako se živciraš.  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Barbi26 i opet čestitke za betu 
željkice,žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30, m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~  
muma ~~~~~~~~  
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~
hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima (koje sam opet preskočila) puno sreće i ~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

cure drage hvala vam šta ste uz mene i šta nestrpljivo čekate sa mnom  :Naklon:  ali danas nećemo znat ništa ,čim dođem s posla ću vam javit kakvo je stanje,zlatne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

ooo, *željkice* platiš im i onda  ni ne saznaš rezultate....  :Cool:

----------


## željkica

> ooo, *željkice* platiš im i onda  ni ne saznaš rezultate....


sramota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> sramota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bome je, ja radim kod nas na bolnici i za 2h budu rezultati...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Zeljkice, ne bih ti bila u koži.. Ja isto vadim u bolnici,  rezultati budu za sat vremena...
A gdje si vadila?

----------


## željkica

nalaz je sigurno gotov al je zaboravljen poslat,vadila sam privatno u polikliniku analiza.

----------


## Sandra1971

Ma prestrašno, ti sva na iglama, a oni otišli kući.... baš su profesionalni  :Mad:

----------


## barbi26

Ajme Željkice, pa oni nisu normalni... za poludit! Ja bi ih sigurno tužila za psihičke boli i stres!

I meni su danas rekli poslat nalaz do 12, kako nije došao do 12:15, ja sam ih zvala i kao ponovo su ga poslali... odmah sam ga dobila... na nalazu piše uzorak zaprimljen 8:50, nalalz gotov 10:00 (a ja ga dobila 2,5h kasnije) ali ok dobila sam ga.
jedna prvatni lab u zgb

----------


## Ginger

ajme zeljkice, grrrrrr
al bi mene culi za tako nesti, uf, uf
drz se draga

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkice tak mi je žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš.. A taj njihov nemar!! Nemam komentara!!!

Nek te sutra nagradi jedna lijepa velika beta  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

> Željkice tak mi je žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš.. A taj njihov nemar!! Nemam komentara!!!
> 
> Nek te sutra nagradi jedna lijepa velika beta


*x*
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice nek se cekanje isplati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

Željkice i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo moje odbrojavanje je završilo  :Sad:  opet jedan veliki minus,eto nije bilo sreće ni sa 10.postupkom..
Ali već sljedeći mjesec krećem na stimulirani-iako se sve manje i manje nadam -ne mogu još odustati
kameleon,muma,m@tt puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

draga baš mi je žao, ali ne odustaj :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*kiki30*  :fige:  da stimulirani bude dobitan! grlim!
*željkica* evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*linalena* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Sandra1971

*kiki30*  :Love:

----------


## barbi26

*kiki30*, žao mi je draga... iako ja ne vjerujem dok nema bete

----------


## Mury

A joj kiki,jako,jako mi je zao  :Sad: !!!! Drzi se mila moja,a ja ti saljem bezbroj~~~~~ za uspjesan stimulirani!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> A joj kiki,jako,jako mi je zao !!!! Drzi se mila moja,a ja ti saljem bezbroj~~~~~ za uspjesan stimulirani!!!!


X
željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> Željkice i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Evo moje odbrojavanje je završilo  opet jedan veliki minus,eto nije bilo sreće ni sa 10.postupkom..
> Ali već sljedeći mjesec krećem na stimulirani-iako se sve manje i manje nadam -ne mogu još odustati
> kameleon,muma,m@tt puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Kiki* šta god da kažem neče ti puno značiti, znaš i sama da riječi zvuče isprazno sad. Odtuguj par dana i onda če već biti lakše dalje planirati šta i kako dalje.

----------


## s_iva

*Kiki30* žao mi je! Nema odustajanja!!! I moja preporuka - prestani brojati postupke jer to dodatno opterećuje. Držim  :fige:  za 5.mj.

Željkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Matt ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj tjedan što bezbolnije prođe, i da na kraju otvorimo šampanjac 
Barbi čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiki jel ti nisi trebala vaditi betu oko 15.04.??

----------


## vatra86

Dobro sta je to s tom betom od željkice? željkiceeee? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*kiki30*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je
*željkica* ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

Zeljkice???

----------


## vatra86

A kad *žužy* vadi betu?
*Strašna* kako je kod tebe? jel ti vadis ponovno sutra?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obje 
joooooj koja je to muka, a jos nisam ni jednom vadila...

----------


## corinaII

Željkice draga disi?
Joj cilo jutro virkam da vidim šta je s tobom.
Za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željkica će se javiti tek poslije posla koliko sam skužila... Očekujemo lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

evo da se i ja javim sa svojom fazom....02.04. sam imala transfer četverostaničnog embrija, nakon velikih šokova, tako da smo sada u strpljivom iščekivanju bete koju trebam vaditi 15.04. Samo ukratko, prerano mi je dana štoperica, tako da su na punkciji od 6 folikula bile 2js, drugi dan od te dvije sam doznala da je jedna nezrela, a druga nije uopće pokazala znakove oplodnje. Dva dana nakon punkcije, zovem reda radi jer takav je postupak i dobivam informaciju da se druga mrva probudila i da se oplodila i da se lijepo dijeli i da dođem na transfer treći dan. I eto mene u čekanju bete....

----------


## linalena

ß=0

----------


## Sandra1971

Linalena zao mi je...

----------


## Mury

A joj *linalena*, pa ne mogu vjerovati, onako lijepe mrvice...bila sam sigurna da ćeš ovaj put biti trudnica, i to sam mislila dupla...a joj, draga, baš mi je žao, ne znam što reći, svaka riječ je suvišna  :Sad: . Grlim te jako, jako  :Love: !!!

----------


## žužy

*linalena,kiki30*,žao mi je,držte se..
*doanna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu uskoro!
*strašna*  :fige:  za ishod,kakav god bio,samo nek je najbolji za tebe!
Da,Željkica je rekla da nam javi nalaz nakon posla.
Ja sutra vadim treću betu..

----------


## M@tt

> ß=0


Tužno, pretužno... Drži se   :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

> *linalena,kiki30*,žao mi je,držte se..
> *doanna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu uskoro!
> *strašna*  za ishod,kakav god bio,samo nek je najbolji za tebe!


Potpis! 
Žuži da ß bude lijepa , velika i sigurna! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve naše inkognituše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Linalena  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

linalena  zao mi je    :Sad:   ...koji ti je  ovo  postupak bio  jel 9  ?

----------


## ljube

linalena, baš mi je žao...

----------


## kameleon

kiki 30,linalena  :Love:  držite se....
željkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
žužy sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
m@tt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
doanna kakav lijepi obrat...  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## Muma

*linalena* žao mi je!  :Love:  Drži se, skupi snage...

----------


## vatra86

*linalena*  :Love:  bas mi je zao
*doanna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~
ma svima nama treba i jos i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

žužy sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude veeelika  :Very Happy: 
m@tt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
doanna sretno.... 
strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da za tebe bude najbolji ishod....

----------


## Sonja29

lina draga grlim.... :Love: 
svim betocekalicama i cekalicama koje cega veliki alt gr1

----------


## željkica

beta 2277!!!!!oprostite na čekanju,netrebam je ponavljat prvi uz 19.4.

----------


## Inesz

Uh, Linalena, generacijo, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*linalena,kiki*  :Love:  žao mi je jako!
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zeljkica napokon  :Very Happy: .  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Linalena  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## linalena

etto sad malo detalja - postupak preko HZZO uIVF poliklinici
ja sam sa tretmanom tamo oduševljena, od obrade prije postupka, do samog postupka
prvi UZV 4.dan i onda svaki drugi, amo negdje pred kraj i svaki dan

Ukupno (svega)23 gonala, reakcija dobra ja bi naravno 15 js ali ovoliko s toliko malo lijekova je vjerojatno super
nakon punkcije koja je bila sa nekim finim koktelom od kkojeg nisam mogla pol sata otvorit oči, dost me bolilo, napuhana ko loptica
dobili 5 js, odkojih 3odične  2 vrlodobre (to mi je prvi put da mi je neto govorio o kvlitetimojih js)
nakon ICSI oplodilo se njih 4 pa smo dogovorili ad bitransfer bio 3.dan

biolog onda s menom prošao svaki dan razvojan kao bi olučili što, dakl 3.dan jedan je bio 4.st sa fragmentacijom pasmo ga otpisali
drugi odličan 8.st sa dotašnjim odličnim razvojem, nije aš ocjenjen najbolji jer bi bilo odlično da se vidi još nešto unutar svak stanie što se nije vidlo
preostala 2, 8st i 10st, su malo brzali sa razvojem (inače su mi embriji bil uvijekusporeni)
tako mo odlučili vratiti sv 3 - jedino mi se nij svidjlo što se transfer nije radio uz UZV, ali su me na jednoj raniji folikulometriji mjerili i gledali dopplrom 

i tako 12dnt niš

uf što sam tužna, mal katatonična, al me muž i pas izvukli
idemo sada van, na svjež zrak a vi drage moje hvala na svakj riječi, napisanoj i zaželjenoj

i PS - sorry na tipfelerima, puno mrvica unutra tipkovnice

----------


## corinaII

Željkice  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*Linalena* žao mi je draga...drži se...
*Željkice* super beta...vidjela sam! Bravo!

----------


## žužy

Tooooo *Željkice*  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkica pa to nije beta, nego beturina!!! Ajmeeee!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  CESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## barbi26

Al Linalena, sto reci, bas mi je zao...

Zeljkice odlicna beta! cak jako visoka, tko zna koga ti to sve cuvas..

----------


## Majuška

Željkice!!! Bravo!  :Heart: 
ČESTITAM  :Klap:

----------


## snupi

Linalena žao mi je, Željkice bravo za lijepu betu!

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Very Happy:  bravo! Beta i pol!  :Grin: 
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam i ti sutra javiš šokantno dobre vijesti!

----------


## žužy

> *željkica*  bravo! Beta i pol! 
> *žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam i ti sutra javiš šokantno dobre vijesti!


A ćemo da vidimo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice super!
Linalena baš mi je žao draga

----------


## M@tt

> beta 2277!!!!!oprostite na čekanju,netrebam je ponavljat prvi uz 19.4.


Željkica čestitaaaaaaaaaaaam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

uf ja sam vam van sebe čini mi se da sanjam!sad bi vas najrađe sve izgrlila i izljubila! zvala sam polikliniku di sam vadila krv žena nemože doć sebi da nije poslala nalaz ispričavala se sto puta.......ah zaboravit čemo to uz ovakvu betu!

*žužy* nemoj nas razočarat sutra!

veeeeeeeliki zagrljaj našim tužnicama! :Love:

----------


## kika222

Čestitam željkice!!! Sad samo polako mazi bušu i uživaj!!!! Matt, imaj vjere, bit će to prava beturina!!!!

----------


## Peony

*Željkice* čestitam!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Cijeli dan škicam ovaj pdf da vidim što je bilo s tobom. Baš si me lijepo razveselila.
*Žužy* sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I da ne zaboravim, *Mumi*, *Strasnoj*, *Vatri*, *Dinu*, *Bubi*, *Jejji* i ostalima veeeelika :Kiss:  Vjerojatno sam nekoga izostavila, pa sorry. Falite nam na odbrojavanju!

----------


## Sandra1971

> beta 2277!!!!!oprostite na čekanju,netrebam je ponavljat prvi uz 19.4.


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## lulu-mama

Zeljkica, wow! Bravo! Presretna sam zbog tebe! Kedva cekam da cujem kak je bilo na uzv. Mozda su 2 bubacica  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

*Željkica*, čestitam, stvarno savršena beta, vrijedilo je čekati  :Smile: 
*Žužy*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da nam i ti javiš sličnu brojčicu  :fige: 
*Peony*, i tebi velika  :Kiss: , škicam vas redovito na odbrojavanju i želim vam svima uspješno "oprašivanje"!

----------


## mare41

draga lina, misa mu biloga, koji je plan za dalje?
zeljkica, cestitam

----------


## milasova8

linalena,baš mi je žao :Sad:  ne mogu vjerovati,držite se..

željkica,čestitam na lijepoj beti

----------


## Ginger

lina, kiki,  drage moje  :Sad:  bas mi je zao

zeljkice bravo!!

zuzy~~~~~~~~~~<

----------


## bubekica

*linalena* grlim... i ja sam se bas nadala za ovak postupak.
*željkice* prekrasno! cestitam! konacno lijepa vijest na forumu!

----------


## ljubilica

*linalena*  :Love: 
*željkica* woooooow  :Very Happy:  ne troznamenkasta nego četveroznamenkasta  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

linalena draga  :Love: , :Love:  
željkica,bravo za beturinu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

linalena,baš mi je žao..  :Sad: 
željkica,bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> lina, kiki, drage moje  bas mi je zao
> 
> zeljkice bravo!!
> 
> zuzy~~~~~~~~~~<


*X

**Lina,* i mene zanima kakav je plan za dalje...
*Ginger*, promaknulo mi je, vidim da si bila u Betaplus, žao mi je što nije uspjelo.
Što nam je sa *Sonjom29*, kreće li se uskoro???

----------


## linalena

kakav plan, pa kaj je vama koke moje??
jako mi je o teško palo, krenuli mi malo na zrak i
samo što smo došli u grad skoro sam se onesvjestila, pravi napad panike
nisam mogla disati, sve me stezalo, problijedila

dođe mi da se koji dan skrivam od svijeta, bližeg i daljeg

----------


## Mucica

> *Željkice* čestitam!!!!!!!
> Cijeli dan škicam ovaj pdf da vidim što je bilo s tobom. Baš si me lijepo razveselila.
> *Žužy* sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I da ne zaboravim, *Mumi*, *Strasnoj*, *Vatri*, *Dinu*, *Bubi*, *Jejji* i ostalima veeeelika Vjerojatno sam nekoga izostavila, pa sorry. Falite nam na odbrojavanju!


Ja ću na to samo staviti veliki potpis X i poslati  :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

lina   :Crying or Very sad: , kad poželiš društvo, navrati na kavu...znaš gdje sam  :Love: 

željkice čestitam

----------


## nina977

> kakav plan, pa kaj je vama koke moje??
> jako mi je o teško palo, krenuli mi malo na zrak i
> samo što smo došli u grad skoro sam se onesvjestila, pravi napad panike
> nisam mogla disati, sve me stezalo, problijedila
> 
> dođe mi da se koji dan skrivam od svijeta, bližeg i daljeg


O.kako te razumijem....
Žao mi je...

----------


## Sandra1971

*linalena* čuvaj se ....  :Love:

----------


## tina29

*linalena*  :Love: 
*željkice* odlično, :Very Happy: 
*žužy*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno, puno za lijepu betu!
svima ostalima puse i hug i naravno kolektivno pa se poslužite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*linalena* opet grlim  :Love:  tesko je, pretesko..
*ginger* inokognituso, zao mi je sto nije uspjelo. bas me zanimaju detalji postupka... (mozda na pp?)

----------


## ljubilica

*Linalena* draga, drži se  :Love: 
*Žuži* good lucak sutra

----------


## mostarka86

linalena, kiki30, tužnice moje, čuvajte mi se, žao mi je  :Sad: 
željkice, bravo ženo, to se zove beta  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Linalena* - velika, velika šteta što nije uspjelo. Odahni, odmori se i onda ponovno - nema odustajanja!!
*
Željkice* - čestitam ti! Savršen ti je ishod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja odbrojavam - 29.05. se bliži - a bilo mi je tako daleko. 

*Svim curama koje su sad u nekoj fazi MPO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* (bolje da ni ne pokušam navoditi imena - zaboravna sam kao neka bakica)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## s_iva

> kakav plan, pa kaj je vama koke moje??
> jako mi je o teško palo, krenuli mi malo na zrak i
> samo što smo došli u grad skoro sam se onesvjestila, pravi napad panike
> nisam mogla disati, sve me stezalo, problijedila
> 
> dođe mi da se koji dan skrivam od svijeta, bližeg i daljeg


 :Love:   Kužim te skroz

----------


## s_iva

Evo jedne fine kavice  :Coffee: 
Poslužite se!

~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete, sretno!

----------


## Ginger

jutreko!

*lina * drž se draga 
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






> *Ginger*, promaknulo mi je, vidim da si bila u Betaplus, žao mi je što nije uspjelo.


ma nije ti draga promaklo, nisam baš ni pisala, al *bubek* nisam baš ni inkognituša  :Smile: 
nekako od početka nisam imala dobar filing i tak je i ispalo ...
sve je nekako krenulo u krivom smijeru, prvo nisam dobro reagirala (valjda me sustigle godine), pa su buknuli odjednom i na kraju nije ni bilo aspiracije  :Sad:  ...uzaludna stimulacija...
osjećam da me vlastito tijelo izdalo...
baš mi teško palo, al ja sam znala da je gotovo već dan prije planirane punkcije, tako da sam dobar dio tuge odradila već tad, a sad sam na dane...

bubek, ak hoćeš pošaljem ti detaljnije na pp

sad me živciraju moji bližnji (samo su oni i znali da idemo) s utješnim riječima: ma bude drugi put, pa nema veze-već imaš dvoje i sl...
mislim, ja se slažem s onim što je jedna forumašica napisala - neostvareno majčinstvo se ne može usporediti sa željom za drugim, trećim, ili kojim već djetetom
stvarno je to istina
al to ne znači da me ne boli i da nisam tužna  :Sad:

----------


## kleopatra

> kakav plan, pa kaj je vama koke moje??
> jako mi je o teško palo, krenuli mi malo na zrak i
> samo što smo došli u grad skoro sam se onesvjestila, pravi napad panike
> nisam mogla disati, sve me stezalo, problijedila
> 
> dođe mi da se koji dan skrivam od svijeta, bližeg i daljeg


Kako mi je žao Lina  :Crying or Very sad:   čuvaj se!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Ginger  :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

> Željkice i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Evo moje odbrojavanje je završilo  opet jedan veliki minus,eto nije bilo sreće ni sa 10.postupkom..
> Ali već sljedeći mjesec krećem na stimulirani-iako se sve manje i manje nadam -ne mogu još odustati
> kameleon,muma,m@tt puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Žao mi je Kiki  :Sad:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da vam se pridruzim nakon dugo vremena i svima kojima nije uspjelo želim hrabro naprijed s glavom gore i puno uspjeha u sljedecim postupcima, a svim cekalicama da bete budu sto veće.
Ja sam trenutno danas 7dc na gonalima i decapeptylu i cekamo punkciju pa transfer. Znam kako je sve to,neka trema,nadanje...Nadam se da cemo uspjeti ostvarit sve skupa nase snove....Neka nam ovo proljeće donese velikeeee bete...

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* šaljem zagrljaje  :Love: 
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!  :fige: 
*ANGEL_26* sretno! Nek s ovim postupkom stigne braco ili seka!  :fige:

----------


## Mury

> kakav plan, pa kaj je vama koke moje??
> jako mi je o teško palo, krenuli mi malo na zrak i
> samo što smo došli u grad skoro sam se onesvjestila, pravi napad panike
> nisam mogla disati, sve me stezalo, problijedila
> 
> dođe mi da se koji dan skrivam od svijeta, bližeg i daljeg


Oh, *linalena*, tako razumijem tvoju bol  :Sad: 

*Željkice*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!
*Angel_26*, sretno!!!

*S_iva*, *kiki30*  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta danas 285....
Ne znam šta bi rekla....
U petak ponavljam...

----------


## Mury

*Strašna* do neba i natrag, i opet do neba i u beskonačnost ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti nama za par dana čuješ malo kuckajuće srce, i zaboraviš sve brige i strahove koje si imala ovih dana, da je tvoja trudnoća jedno veliko čudo koje će biti nada i ostalima !!!

----------


## piki

Strašna drži se :Love:  Kod ovih beta ima svačega, ne znam što pametnije reći. Do petka ćemo čekat s tobom!

----------


## Strašna

Zvala sam danas i ZG, doktorica vise ne zna sta bi rekla (nije danas spomenula da isključuje urednu trudnoću :D), pitala me jesam li imala odnose poslije kako-a jesam...na onaj dan kad mi je beta pala i kad me skinula s terpije. al mislim da je ako se tad uhvatilo opet prerano za takvu betu. Nisam pametna.
Odmah sam srela i svog doktora, on kaže da je sad sve moguće. Pitao me naravno za bolove, ali 0 bodova od bolova, iscjedaka, a bome ni menge.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm Strašna tvoja beta je stvarno čudna, sad se pravilno dupla ali opet me zabrinjava onaj početak, otkud to?

----------


## barbi26

Joj strašna.... pa meni se ovo čak čini super... možda neka kasna implatacija~~~~~~~~~~~ak ti nije ispunktirala sve one male folikule možda je neki porastao, ovulirao i evo ga! a jeste se zabavljali koji dan od transfera pa do prve bete?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna*  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (4)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PetraP, Cito,  FET (nakon  2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
libicaa, Petrova, 1. IVF
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
weda, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) 12.04.
BubaSanja, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
drama_queen, Ri,  IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.04.
Ž od M@tt, Poliklinika IVF, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 15.04.
sissy75, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (3xIVF, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.04.
bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.04.
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 19.04.
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 23.04.
sami_os, VV, 1.IVF 24.04.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
mima32, SD, 1. IVF; dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

ON-GO  
4/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF), riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy,  weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strašna držimo fige da bude sve ok na kraju  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

evo listice!  :Smile: 
ajmo redom!¨
*majalina, hannah8* zao mi je cure moje, iako tu ne pisete....
*strašna* s gustom cu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cudo!
*žužy* cekam te! nadam se da ces nam popuniti ozujak! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000!
*drage betocekalice* nek vam vrijeme sto brze prodje!
*tuznice* saljem veliki zagrljaj!
*ginger* ti si polu-inkognitusa! hvala na detaljicima. grlim.

ja sam obavila pregled danas, spremni smo, transfer je u ponedjeljak.

----------


## snupi

Srašna  nadam se da bude sve ok! Lina žao mi je kaj tak ispalo, mislila sam da napokon bude sve ok, bas me zanima žužyino stanje!

----------


## Moe

Strašna, šaljem ti trudničke vibre, želim da ovo bude čudo od bete, sa sretnim završetkom!  :Taps: 

Svim tužnicama s negativnim betama šaljem zagrljaje, i želim da već sljedeći postupak bude uspješan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekice onda i za tebe i tvoj transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

> Joj strašna.... pa meni se ovo čak čini super... možda neka kasna implatacija~~~~~~~~~~~ak ti nije ispunktirala sve one male folikule možda je neki porastao, ovulirao i evo ga! a jeste se zabavljali koji dan od transfera pa do prve bete?


nismo do prve bete. prvu betu sam radila na svoju ruku 10dnt, ponovila sam ju 13dnt ( a zapravo sam trebala 14dnt pravit). taj 13dnt kad je pala i kad me doktorica skinula s terapije...imali smo odnos. ali da se tad i uhvatilo...beta bi bila onda prevelika....sve je nekak nemoguce.heh

----------


## Inesz

> evo listice! 
> ajmo redom!¨
> *majalina, hannah8* zao mi je cure moje, iako tu ne pisete....
> *strašna* s gustom cu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cudo!
> *žužy* cekam te! nadam se da ces nam popuniti ozujak! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000!
> *drage betocekalice* nek vam vrijeme sto brze prodje!
> *tuznice* saljem veliki zagrljaj!
> *ginger* ti si polu-inkognitusa! hvala na detaljicima. grlim.
> ...


kad bubekica to tako toplo i lijepo napiše mogu samo potpisati
i
poželjeti bubekici fet iz snova!!!

----------


## weda

Željkica, Barbi - čestitam od srca!! Da sve bude i dalje ok
Strašna - držim  :fige:  da ipak sve završi dobro!
Svim ostalim curama u išćekivanju bilo čega želim puno sreće
Ja nažalost nisam dočekala betu - vještica stigla 11 dnt
 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*MM, Inesz* hvala vam! moram priznati da nisam bas pozitivna oko ovog FET-a, vidjet cemo kakav ce bit endometrij na dan transfera, danas je kakti 8.5mm, iako sam kasnijela na listi vidjela 7.5mm. stigne se on jos podebljati, al ipak... vjerujem dr. da zna kaj radi, al nisam bas luda od srece.

----------


## Marlen

Strašna ja sam i dalje optimista ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Trep trep:  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~ da beta za 2 dana bude ogromna (znam da si sigurno već luda od čekanja nalaza bete)

----------


## Strašna

Auuuuu....blago rečeno...
Al šta ću....nema mi druge..  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam pokažeš još jednom da su čuda moguća!
*bubekica* sretno u ponedjeljak! 
*weda*  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Strasna ja sam i dalje optimist..i mislim kako je na pocetku bilo 2 embrija, ali se poslije samo jedan implantirao... Drzim fige da je tako.. Drzi se..
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~ za fet... Misli malo i pozitivno..
Zuzy~~~~~~~~~ za betu..
Svima on-go puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ da popunimo travanj!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

šaljem svima  ~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~ ....
Strašna držim fige....

----------


## Sandra1971

> *Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam pokažeš još jednom da su čuda moguća!
> *bubekica* sretno u ponedjeljak! 
> *weda*


*X*
još da se *žužy* javi s lijepim brojkama  :Very Happy:

----------


## dino84

> Strasna ja sam i dalje optimist..i mislim kako je na pocetku bilo 2 embrija, ali se poslije samo jedan implantirao... Drzim fige da je tako.. Drzi se..
> Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~ za fet... Misli malo i pozitivno..
> Zuzy~~~~~~~~~ za betu..
> Svima on-go puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ da popunimo travanj!!


Ovo je tako lijepo napisano da mogu samo potpisati i još dodati puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe* vatra* i fm u petak  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo da I ovdje javim, novi ivf/icsi u 6 mj, po lijekove 29.5. Ja presretna!!!

----------


## Mojca

> kad bubekica to tako toplo i lijepo napiše mogu samo potpisati
> i
> poželjeti bubekici fet iz snova!!!


Yap!

 :Smile:

----------


## ivana83

Evo javljam se i ovdje, drugi AIH, beta 12dpo 30, 15 dpo 120.

----------


## Strašna

Bravo *ivana83*! Lijepo napreduje!
Hvala svima na podršci i vibricama  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima.....Nema me malo duže pa nemogu sve pohvatati pa eto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve.......Držite se curke moje

----------


## vatra86

Dino  :Kiss: 
Wbm pa di si ti? Ajde nek ti bude dobitan..

----------


## wanna be mommy

Vatra, tu sam al posto su nam makli ono fino druzenje na PZ, tak sam se malo otudjila.  :Wink: 
Sad sam opet u akciji pa se vraca Sime  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

weda  :Love:  
ivana83 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 
bubekica, neka te iznenadi fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Cool: 
strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!!!! 
dino, vatra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikule!!
žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## snupi

bravo ivana!

----------


## žužy

Suze su mi išle dok sam čitala brojku  1113,7
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## bubekica

ajmeeeeee, divnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Žužy aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile: ))))

----------


## *DJ*

Žužy, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Žužy,predivna beta!!!! čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Zuzy, aaaaaaaaa, sve sam ti rekla! Cestitam!!!! Cuda su ipak moguca!

----------


## kameleon

žužy  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Ginger

žužy  :Very Happy:   ha ha, sam ti rekla? čudo jedno  :Smile: 

weda grlim draga

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fet
i naj si zacoprati kak ja!
iš iš lošim mislima

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy kad je uzv? Jooooj, kakva vijest! Jos malo skacem  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mucica

> Suze su mi išle dok sam čitala brojku  1113,7
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 :Very Happy:  toooooooooo  :Very Happy:  presretna sam zbog tebe!!! vidiš da se čuda ipak dešavaju, samo nekom prije a nekom kasnije!  :Yes:  držim  :fige:  da od danas na dalje sve bude onako školski savršeno  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

*Žužy* bravoooooo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Čestitke žužy! I svima ostalima  :Very Happy: , nova sam pa vas još nisam sve polovila. Al sve je lakše uz vas i s vama  :Smile: 

Ja sam jučer bila na FM, nakon 4 dana stimulacije s po 3 Menopura folikuli su još mali, sutra idem ponovo...

----------


## M@tt

> Suze su mi išle dok sam čitala brojku  1113,7
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Vjerujem da ti jesu.  :Smile:  Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Majuška

:Very Happy: ajme Žužy!!! 

čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaam!  :Klap:

----------


## Majuška

:cupakosu:  ajme pa to vađenje beta sludi potpuno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

žužy odlično!!!

----------


## Mury

*Žužy*, super vijest  :Very Happy: !!! Još samo da nam i *Strašna*  objavi čudo, jer zbilja se čuda događaju svaki dan, i oko nas i u nama  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## nana0501

Linalena grlim draga
Bubi nek se endic zadeblja
Zeljkice i zuzi predivne bete
Strasna nadajmo se najboljem mogucem scenariju
Ljubim vas sve

----------


## tina29

ajme *žužy*  :Very Happy: ,predivno,predivno,meni sad idu suze,bravo draga!!! tak sam sretna!
*bubekica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za fet i misli pozitivno,još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i nazad i još toliko! :Kiss: 
*strašna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje čudo i najbolji moguči ishod!
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~puno i da se konačno ovo prolječe obilježi prekrasnim betama!!!

----------


## željkica

aaaaaaaaaa žužy znala sam ja da me nećeš razočarat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   čestitam,odličnooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## žužy

Ajme meni.  :Very Happy:  Moram si poskočiti!
Moram ponoviti betu u ponedjeljak još i onda dogovorit uzv u petrovoj.Otišla sam sad kod svog gina za uputnicu i veli on ajde da mi to vidimo..našli smo ga u maternici  :Zaljubljen: ,veli dr. da nezna na čemu se drži jer je sluznica ful tanka.Borac moj mali,samo nek tu i ostane!evo opet mi suze idu...
Fala vam cure moje,sretna sam!

----------


## Inesz

žužy,

čestitam! koji lijep rast bete!~~~~

 :Smile: 
je li to bio transfer blastice?
što je dr danas uspio vidjeti?

----------


## Manuela.

:Very Happy:   ajme Žužy!!!
Čestitam!!!
Baš me veseli po gradu vidjeti trudnice dok šeću.......

----------


## vatra86

Zuzyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Woooooooow koja beta!!!! 
Uh...cestitam ti!!!

----------


## žužy

> žužy,
> 
> čestitam! koji lijep rast bete!~~~~
> 
> 
> je li to bio transfer blastice?
> što je dr danas uspio vidjeti?


Ne,dva trodnevna su mi vratili.Vidli smo crnu flekicu u bijelom kružiću  :Klap:  doktor veli ajmo pogledati da isključimo vanmaterničnu a s obzirom da mi je danas 34. dc (jer očito ono petodnevno krvarenje nije bila menga),trebali bi ga locirati.  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* da i ovdje poskočim  :Very Happy: 
nek nam i *strašna* donese prekrasne vijesti* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*bubekice* * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  za ponedjeljak i FET

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy, hvala sto si mi ovom predivnom vijescu uljepsala dan!!!!! Ovakve price su nam, vjerujem, svima vjetar u ledja  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Eto vidiš...na rit sam si skoro sjela dok sam pročitala nalaz danas.Koji osječaji cure moje!Mam me dolje jače boli ,mam sam morala iti pišat 3 put u pol vure  :Laughing: 
Još da strašnina beta nastavi rasti kak je krenula i aaajme koji ludi travanj!  :drama: 
Idem si ciklu oguliti i narezati,da potpomognem malo endiča.

----------


## Moe

Žužy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*ivana83* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
ajme *žužy* trudnice naša  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  čestitam draga
*wbm* čekam da ti, muma, ljubilica i bubekica od trudničke prašine tine29 s kave nastavite niz  :Very Happy: 
*strašna* da kreneš žužynim stopama  :fige:

----------


## ivana83

žužy, odlične vijesti!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

žužy,čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
strašna, vibram da i ti doneseš prekrasne vijesti

----------


## željkica

ja ću još skakutat baš je veselo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*strašna* da nam i ti doneseš veselu vijest!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
*bubekica,muma*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :pivo:  a mogle smo i nazdravit!!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Posto su se pokrenule bete, sad je vrijeme da se nastavi niz lijepih vijesti... Muma, bubekica, strasna, ~~~~~~~ a i svima nama ostalima ~~~~~~~ koji smo na stand by! 
Vrijeme je da sa suncem dodju i lijepe uredne trudnoce!

----------


## snupi

bravo žužy!

----------


## Ginger

ivana83 bravoi za tebe!

zuzy kaj sam ti rekla?  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Posto su se pokrenule bete, sad je vrijeme da se nastavi niz lijepih vijesti... Muma, bubekica, strasna, ~~~~~~~ a i svima nama ostalima ~~~~~~~ koji smo na stand by! 
> Vrijeme je da sa suncem dodju i lijepe uredne trudnoce!


Mogu samo potpisati WBM  :Yes: 
I da željkice,mogle bi  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

Ja ću skakati vjerojatno zadnja, ali *žužy* zna da ja skačem još od 14h! Bravo draga!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Prekrasne vijesti! To je pravi mali mamin borac!!! (Rekla sam ti da ćeš debela na Špancirfest  :Razz: )

----------


## žužy

> ivana83 bravoi za tebe!
> 
> zuzy kaj sam ti rekla?


Ma Ginger,jesi,jesi  :Sing:  Al kad je bilo teško za povjerovati...samo se nadam da pem i dalje tvojim stopama. :Bouncing:

----------


## Ginger

:Smile:  znam, znam, i ja sam se bojala nadati, da se kasnije ne razocaram jos jace
al eto, ispalo je savrseno, nadam se da ces mojim stopama, samo s ljepsim porodom
e, i ja cu rado prospancirati s debeljucom

----------


## kameleon

odmah nazdravljam  :pivo:  ovakvim vijestima!!! 
žužy.željkica  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ strasna, da nastavimo sutra skakutati!!!!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## snupi

žužy  želim ti da sve ide onako lijepo  kako treba i školski, ako si ti ostala truda kod nasega dr S onda mogu i ja!

----------


## bernica

> Suze su mi išle dok sam čitala brojku  1113,7
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Bravoooooo,meni suze ne staju!!!! Svaka čast,mali je stvarno borac  :Heart:  To je to!

----------


## Manuela.

> (Rekla sam ti da ćeš debela na Špancirfest )


i renesansni festival!!!

----------


## žužy

> žužy  želim ti da sve ide onako lijepo  kako treba i školski, ako si ti ostala truda kod nasega dr S onda mogu i ja!


Fala ti snupi  :Kiss:  (našeg dr S nisam vidla u ovom postupku,osim kad mi je odobrio ljekove),i ja želim tebi da sve ide kako treba u postupku u lipnju!

----------


## barbi26

Jao *Žuži* koja vijest!!! Bravo draga, čestitam! neka sve bude u najboljem redu narednih 9mj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Ivana 83* čestitam!

*Strašna* tebi  :fige: , ajde da upišemo još jednu trudnicu!

svima vama koji čekate svoje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike brojke!

i vama koje čekate transfere ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka vam rode donesu bebe!

----------


## žužy

> i renesansni festival!!!


Mooože,prvo na špancir a onda na renesansni  :Yes:

----------


## Lotta81

O pa ovdje se puno lijepih stvari događa.

Željkica i žužy  :Very Happy:  i da dalje sve bude školski.
Strašna držim  :fige:  da se pridružiš željkici i žužy.

Svim ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure.....

----------


## Least123

žužy ma svaka čast...veseli me ovo što sam pročitala !!!
strašna a tebi želim predivne novosti...sretno
bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET (P.S. nisi zadovoljna s endićem, koliko bi trebao biti?)

----------


## dino84

*žužy*, divna beta, čestitam i neka dalje sve bude u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ovdje same dobre vijesti! 
Zuzy i zeljkice, cestitke! Strasna,  beta se cini obecavajuca.
Bubekica,~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak! 

Neka se nastavi ovaj prekrasan niz beti!

----------


## s_iva

Žužy koji divan rasplet  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*least* koliko znam, na dan uvodjenja progesterona (sto je danas) endometrij bi trebao biti 8-14mm. e sad, ak je zbilja 8.5mm, onda je ok, ak je 7.5mm onda je granicni, al stigne se podebljati do transfera. nije kriticno, al nije za skakat od srece  :Wink: 
hvala cure na lijepim zeljama, u medjuvremenu me uhvatila totalna pozitiva!

----------


## vatra86

:Klap:  *bubekica*! samo pozitiva!! razmisljaj da cete uspijeti... ja na poslu vec govorim kako sam od slijedeceg tjedna na bolovanju i kako ce morati traziti neku zamjenu za sezonu..  :Laughing:  
i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam sutrasnji dan bude kao danasnji,s lijepim vijestima..
i za lakse spavanje jednu kratku..  :pivo:  pivicu..  :Cool:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek bit ce to super na kraju  :Smile: 

Da prikeljis samu sebe gore medju trudnice za 2-3 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Vatra, kakva ti je to kratka pivica? Kod mene samo one od pola litre  :Laughing:  
Bubi, rado, rado!

----------


## 123beba

> Bubek bit ce to super na kraju 
> 
> Da prikeljis samu sebe gore medju trudnice za 2-3 tjedna


Potpisujem!!!!! Da čitav forum napravi feštu za tebe kao što ti uvijek radiš za nas!!!!  :Smile: 

Žuži, čestitam!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca da sve do kraja bude savršeno!!!!

Strašna puno, puno ~~~~~~~ za vas! 

Svima malo trudnickih vibrica za sve što vam treba!  :Smile: 

A sad, kava, čaj, kolacici....  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

uuuuu, 123 beba, ja bi i kavu i kolačiće!!!!

i svima šaljem kolektivne AltGr+1 pa uzmite koliko kome i za što treba!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Wow - *Žužy* - veselim se s tobom od srca!!!!!!!!!! Kako divno!!!!! Eto - naše lijepe želje su imale učinka!!!!!!! Čuvaj se i papaj ciklicu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Strašna* -  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tebi za čudo!!!  :fige:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ovdje samo lijepe vjesti. :Very Happy:  Neka tako i ostane. Ipak ovo sunce djeluje.
Žužy čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mima32

Dobro jutro cure, neka i danas dan obiluje lijepim vijestima  :Smile: 

Ja sam upravo bila na FM i imamo samo dva folikulica koji relativno sporo rastu. S obzirom na punu stimulaciju ocekivala sam ih malo vise. Znam da i jedan moze bit dobitni al ne mogu si pomoc, malo sam zbedirana i u strahu  :Sad:  A tek mi je prvi postupak. Divim se dugogodisnjim borcima...

----------


## Mali Mimi

mima a gdje si u postupku i na kojoj si dozi lijekova?

----------


## Ginger

jutreko!

bubek, ma bit će to sve dobro, nije ništa pretanki ednić
moj je bio 7,3 na dan punkcije i rodila se moja prva curka iz tog postupka  :Smile: 

mima32 znam kak ti je, i ja sam nedavno imala jednako razočaranje - ono, samo toliko? pa zašto? 
nadam se da ćeš imati ljepši ishod od mene ovaj put
al da, i jedna je dovoljna, ja imam curicu iz prirodnjaka pa eto...

----------


## vucica

*žužy*, ženo, ČESTITAM  sve ti najbolje i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!! :Very Happy: 
*strašna* da kreneš žužynim stopama!
*muma, bubi, wbm*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
Sve vam najbolje cure, bit ćete sve trbušaste, vidim ja..otkad ste nas napustile (ali falite nam) samo nižete +! :Klap:

----------


## mima32

Sv. Duh, dnevno 1/2 Decapeptyla i 3 ampule Menopura.
A nadajmo se na su ova 2 folikula s lijepim jajnim stanicama pa da ce nesto bit...

----------


## Mucica

> *žužy*, ženo, ČESTITAM  sve ti najbolje i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!!
> *strašna* da kreneš žužynim stopama!
> *muma, bubi, wbm*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
> Sve vam najbolje cure, bit ćete sve trbušaste, vidim ja..otkad ste nas napustile (ali falite nam) samo nižete +!


Ja se apsolutno slažem u svemu sto je Vucica tako lijepo napisala tako da ću ju s guštom potpisati X  :Wink: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## tantolina

Cure je li rano za test 7dnt jedne lijepe blastice....imam one neke jeftine testove s neta i jutros popiskila -  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tantolina možda je ipak prerano, obično se nakon blastica onako nekako po p.s.-u test radi 9 dnt, a lako moguće i da krivo pokaže, takvih iskustava ovdje ima hrpa.
Držim fige za plusić kroz par dana  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

tantolina, meni je test pokazao negativno...a sutradan beta 135...osobno ne vjerujem testovima...a i čini mi se da si prerano radila test... strpi se još 2 dana pa odi napravit betu ....

----------


## Sandra1971

Tantolina, izvadi betu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina ponovi opet za 2 dana, moguće da ti još nije registrirao, ja sam ja napravila ja mislim 11 dnt (3 dnevnog embrija) i bila je ta druga crtica ali ne jednaka ko ova kontrolna

----------


## MalaMa

cure svima želim da uskoro budete trbušaste i sa slatkim trudničkim problemčićima  :Smile: 

tantolina i ja mislim da ti je to prerano. ja sam radije 7dc napravila betu i bila je 17, ma da je bila i duplo veća ne vjerujem da bi ju test detektirao.

----------


## Strašna

A meni je od 6 dnt pokazivao blijedu crtu...taj s neta...a s betom 30 se vec vidjela jasna crtica...
ali to je relativno...

----------


## bubekica

moj s neta je pokazao sjenu sjene na 6dpt blastica, a beta bila 6.59  :rock:

----------


## kameleon

tantolina test laže!!!
ne bediraj se prije vremena!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!  :Kiss: 
strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
muma, kako si ti??
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!! 
malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, nek se nađe!!  :Bye:

----------


## Muma

*tantolina* tset ili beta, svejedno, nek je u konačnici T!  :fige: 
*kameleon* evo preživljava se, ništa posebno... Ti?

----------


## kismet

> Cure je li rano za test 7dnt jedne lijepe blastice....imam one neke jeftine testove s neta i jutros popiskila -


Ja sam, kao i MM, radila test 11 dnt trodnevnih, a kod blastica kažu najranije 9 dnt...ali beta je jedini siguran pokazatelj!
Želim ti jedan veeelikiii plus i/ili divnu betu!

----------


## MalaMa

> moj s neta je pokazao sjenu sjene na 6dpt blastica, a beta bila 6.59


 :Shock:  a meni je blijeda sjena bila 11dc tak da sam mislila da beta nije ni rasla, a 12 je beta bila 227 
ma ne vjerujte testovima

----------


## bernica

Ja danas uj s prvim jutarnjim urinom na 10ti dnt napravila test makar sam rekla da ih neću raditi i naravno, minus ko kuća. Cijelo jutro imam osječaj da ću dobiti m. Mislila ići vaditi betu 14.dan,to je u pon,ali nemogu to dočekati. Mislite da je rano da idem sutra na 11 dnt? Ako nečeg ima,mora biti bar mala beta? ne? Ovo mi je prvi icsi,i sve je bilo prelagano dosad. Ovo čekanje je najteži i najbolniji  dio  :Wink:  . Ali s vama je ipak lakše  :Heart:  Da,vraćen je 1 embrij star 3 dana

----------


## bubekica

*bernica*  nije sutra rano, beta bi morala nesto pokazati...
od srca ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tantolina*  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi!
postoje testovi i testovi. neki reagiraju na mini-bete, neki ne reagiraju ni na bete 500. zato, vampirima dat jednu epruveticu i rijesis se muke.

----------


## mravak

11dnt kada su u pitanju trodnevni embriji može se radit beta....

----------


## bernica

Hvala curke,ma idem ja sutra ranom zorom pa kaj bude,bude. Da se ne mučim cijeli vikend. Javim rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Hvala  svima na dobrim željama  :Kiss: 
U svoj toj sreči mi je promaklo,tako da čestitam Ivani na trudnoči!
Muma,M@tt,bernica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
svim srcem da i sebe i nas razveselite lijepom beticom!
Vatra,  :fige:  da sutra sve prođe super!
Bubekica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak!Nije 7,5 sad premalo,ne brini zbog toga..a i do implant. se endič još dobrano zadeblja.
Tantolina,nemoj žurit s betom,rano je..samo budeš brinula dal nije premala,pa strepnja dal se bude poduplala..pričekaj bar do 10. dnt.Lakše je kad vidiš neku 'normalniju' brojku.

----------


## vatra86

Bubi to ti je pivica od 2 dcl, onu koju mozes popiti na ex prije spavanja.
Zuzy hvala na zeljama..i ja tebi zelim mirnu i skolsku T...
Cure moje koje cekate bete puno vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nastavite niz ovih cudesnih beta.. 
Cure s PZ i vi nama falite..

----------


## kismet

žužy, čestitam od srca i želim ti mirnu trudnoću nakon ovog dinamičnog početka  :Smile: 
strašna, da beta opet lijepo poraste i da nam kreneš žužynim stopama, držim fige!
matt, bernica, muma nek vas proljeće iznenadi i da budete terminuše ( ne matt, njegova draga  :Laughing: )

vatra, sretno sutra i da nam "popraviš" riječku listu...

bubekica, dogovorile smo se za proljetni pupoljak i zimski cvjetić  :Wink: 
Ne brini za endić, moj je bio 8,2 mm pa na ET 8,9 mm na najdebljem dijelu i bingo (uz 6 mg estrofema dnevno!); bitna je mrva!

----------


## bubekica

*kismet*  :Kiss:  hvala! ma u medjuvremenu sam postala pozitiva. a o preporodu s crinone-om da ne pricam  :Smile: 
*m@tt* evo malo-puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zenu!
*strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za forumsko cudo!

----------


## M@tt

Hvala curke na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ko če dočekati taj ponedjeljak. Ništa ne pitam za test. Ne usudim se.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivana83

> Hvala curke na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ko če dočekati taj ponedjeljak. Ništa ne pitam za test. Ne usudim se.


Sretno vam!! I sama prolazim veliku igru živaca, zapravo kao i svi ovdje.... Držim fige!

----------


## tina29

*matt*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od srca da bude velika beta!
*strašna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za čudo!
*muma*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi za veliku betu!
*vatra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za fm,sretno!
*bernica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi za lijepu betu!
ajme šta vas ima,više i neznam koliko tako da neču više nabrajat jer ču sigurno nekoga nenamjerno izostaviti nego samo poslati puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i puno trudničke prašine pa se slobodno poslužite i neka je svima sa srečom! Puse!!!

----------


## tina29

ajme zaboravih *bubekicu* evo bubi još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od viška glava ne boli!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana83

moram i ja zavibrati za bubekicu~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Muma* kako si? čekamo te da uskočiš u naš vlak! :fige: 
*strašna* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*m@tt*  :fige:  za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!
*ivana* čestitam sa zakašnjenjem!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako sam koga zaboravila nenamjerno!

*žužy,barbi* kako ste mi vi? ja bi samo spavala! :jutro:  jedva ustanem za posal.

----------


## barbi26

Isto i kod mene, po noci ne mogu spavati, a po danu ne mogu doci k sebi od umora...a moram raditi...
jos uvijek povremeno imam pritisak kao da cu mengu dobiti, tak da cure moje drage simptomi su vam isti kao pms. meni su jedino cice bile bolne sto inace nisu, ali samo par dana...

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!!!
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
strasna, muma i matt ~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

----------


## žužy

A ja budna od 7 i cijeli dan ko vekerica,zvrndam okolo i umorna ni malo,jedino me danas glava boli.Ali primjetim da zaspim od šuba kaj je inače bio problem..
Dok ležim osjetim to boluckanje,rastezanje,ko pred m..Od danas sam i napuhnuta dosta i počele me sise bolet  :Smile: 

Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Strašnoj* za sutra,neka se beta i više nego podupla!  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*željkica* ne znam kaj da ti kažem, glaaadna sam, malo me zna nešto zgrčiti dolje ali zanemarujem. Uglavnom, nije baš da pucam od "simptoma". Mogla bi možda ponešto nabrojat ali to mi je sve smiješno. Čekam kaj će testić reći.  :Cekam:  
Šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete, duplanja, srčeka... sve redom!

----------


## željkica

*Muma* zanemari simptome ja sam imala sve ko da vještica stiže a imam ih još ,pa vidiš nije došla  :Very Happy: !i sebi sam non stop govorila sve će bit ok ovaj postupak je dobitan,tako misli pozitivno i opusti se i velika beta će bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
strašna* sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure.....javim vam sutra novosti...

----------


## Argente

AltGr+1 svima
a žužy velike čestitkeeeeeee!!!
 :pivo:

----------


## kismet

muma i strašna, držim fige, vibram, sipam trudničku prašinu...sve što treba, želim vam najljepše moguće scenarije  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Svim curama puno sreće za što god da treba.
Strašna za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja vam se opet u odbrojavanju pridružujem u 9 mj. kada sam opet na redu za postupak.
Ali budem vas čitala i  naravno  sretno svima.

----------


## kameleon

strasna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ivana 83 kad ti je uzv, ili ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!!!  :Heart: 
m@tt,barbi26,muma, tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
ma svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i pikalicama i čekalicama i trudnicama,tina 29 hvala na trudničkoj prašini!!! :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

vidjeh par postova iznad  :pivo: 

pa bez čitanja postova dalje  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## 123beba

hmm... i virtualna piva je bolja nego nikakva  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 

Živjele vi meni, moje hrabre dame! :pivo:

----------


## vatra86

Ajme od toliko betocekalica vi se i na mene sjetite.. Cure bas sam iznenadjena...
Ja cu samo jako ~~~~~~~~~~~ nasoj Strasnoj za poduplanu betu..i nek nam javi rezultat malo ranije jer smo zadnji put bile sve na iglama...
Svima veeelika pusa!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

strasna  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek  s e ovo  vise  zavrsi   ali  POZITIVNO  !!!   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

opet se pije?
 :Smile: 
al ove *tetadoktorine* nisu od 2dcl  :Laughing: 
zivile vi meni, sutra je petak i svima saljem
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*kameleon* molim i drugi put!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

cim se cuga eto me
da se ne bi ko uvrijedio-drzim fige svima. al posebno navijam za naseg decka m@tta da s ovom betom postane tata!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Suze su mi išle dok sam čitala brojku 1113,7
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



aaaa  koji skok   bete   ,  wow    :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

žužy   bas  me  zanima  kolika je  to  sluznica  pa  kaze  d aje tanka,  nije  rekao  u brojkama  ?   

bubekica   pa  do  ponedjeljka  ce  se  podebljati   dosta   ,  ne brini,  pa  7,5mm  nije  lose  toliko ,
 zasto  dr.  forsiraju   sto  deblji  endic,  pa  kazu  sve iznad  8mm  je  ok  ,....ja  ne znam  koliki  je meni  bio  u  sek ivf   bez  lijekova  kad  se  ne  moze  uopce  zadebljat  , mislim na  mp   ,  a  inace  uvijek  tanak  imam  endometrij , i  uspjela  sam  ,  jako me zanima  koliki sam  imala  tada  ali dr.  mi nije  rekao  ...
a  estrofem  bubekica   ?   meni je  danas  7mm  endic  a  ja  garan  imam  za  dva-3  dana  transfer   pa  se  ne  brinem  , doduse  pijem  estrofem,  ali  tebi  do  ponedjeljka  bude  odlican   (  hoce  ga uzv  gledat  tada  ?  )

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* sretno sutra draga moja  :Kiss: 
*Strasna* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* x 10000 za betu
Curke, svima *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## bubekica

Pijem i ja estrofem i pretvaram se u ananas  :Laughing:  Budem pitala na transferu kakvo je stanje. U proslom fetu se dosta nadebelio od uvodjenja progesterona do transferu, a cak sam i krvaruckala prije transfera, tak da ce valjda ovaj put isto bit dobar. Ne brinem se  :Wink:  Ma tko bi se i brinuo uz vase utjesne rijeci. I ~~~~~~~~~~~ ti za cudo iz neobicnog postupka!
I dodatak ~~~~~~~~~~~ za vatru! Sretno sutra, da ju ulovite ovaj put!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> strasna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!
> vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ivana 83 kad ti je uzv, ili ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!!! 
> m@tt,barbi26,muma, tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
> ma svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i pikalicama i čekalicama i trudnicama


*X*

----------


## Moe

Dobro jutro. Poslužujem vam mirišljavu  :Coffee: 
i usput šaljem trudničke vibre svim čekalicama i brojalicama koječega!

Za Strašnu posebno držim  :fige:  na rukama i nogama!

bubekica, mislim da će endić biti super, nemoj se brinuti unaprijed!
uspoređujem sa svojim stanjem u zadnjem IVF-u:
8. dan ciklusa: 7.3
9. dan ciklusa: 12.1
aspiracija 12. dan

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro komadi, veći i manji, spikani i napuhani, pokočenog tijela i začepljenih crijeva
svima dobro jutro i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za Strašninu betu, za M@ttekove žene betu, za bubičin transfer
posebno za sve inkognituše, za one koji znaju i ne znaju gdje su i gdje idu


ps- kao što je osjetno da mi je bolje, idemo u petrovu sada neki dan dogovoriti kako popuniti još ovih 9 mjeseci dok imamo pravo preko HZZOa. A ono gore pokočeno se odnosi na mene al ne i za začep

pusa svima, @TD kada šetam zvjer navratim

----------


## M@tt

> cim se cuga eto me
> da se ne bi ko uvrijedio-drzim fige svima. al posebno navijam za naseg decka m@tta da s ovom betom postane tata!


Hvala ti *Mare* baš lijepo....  :Klap:  :Wink:  sve bih dao za to, nadam se da če uspijeti sad. 
Hvala vam svima koji ste potpora. Puno znači... A nervoza je na vrhuncu, velika igra živaca je sve to skupa i nije lako ni najmanje.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ svima za današnje bete.  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Samo da svima zavibram~~~~~!
Napeto pratim.

----------


## ivana83

> strasna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!
> vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ivana 83 kad ti je uzv, ili ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!!! 
> m@tt,barbi26,muma, tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
> ma svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i pikalicama i čekalicama i trudnicama,tina 29 hvala na trudničkoj prašini!!!


Pisala sam na temi inseminacija, napravila sam betu 18 dpo i iznosi 264. Uzv je u sljedeću srijedu, onda bih trebala biti 5+3. Doktorica kaže
da nećemo moći puno vidjeti i da je prerano, ali da se smirim.

----------


## MalaMa

evo malo trudničke prašine ***************** i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice, a posebno za današnje betovadilice

----------


## Snekica

žuži pa kako je to meni promaknulo (a kao teško...  :Rolling Eyes: ) Pa čestitam na nevjerojatnom obratu situacije! 
bubi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ž od M@att ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ma svima, ukočenima i začepljenima  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bernica, Strašna za današnje bete vam šaljem puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

I svima ostalima naravno, da nekog ne zaboravim....

M@tt a zašto si ne skratite muke i danas izvadite betu?

----------


## mima32

Dobro jutro svima.
Ivana cestitam, Strasna cekamo tvoju veliku betu danas  :Smile: 

Kad se otprilike daje stoperica, na kolko mm? Ja sam jadna sva zbunjena i s kneslom u grlu...

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt a zašto si ne skratite muke i danas izvadite betu?


Hm dobro pitanje.... Draga ne želi. Bojimo se opet neuspjeha.  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

Strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Svima big kiss!
Crvenkapice,pitala sam ga kolka je točno sluznica al nije rekel.Da bi morala biti najmanje 17mm za trudnoču a ovo je kao skoro ništa.
Sinoč sam na aplikatoru od gela našla tamne krvi na vrhu,malo je reči usrala sam se  :Sad:  Po noči je na wc papiru bilo iste,i smeđih komadiča gela,jutros malo smeđih mrvica.Nadam se da bude ostalo na tome,ježim se od takvih prizora...za svaki slučaj,danas ne izlazim iz vodoravnog položaja.
Evo još malo za Strašnu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hm dobro pitanje.... Draga ne želi. Bojimo se opet neuspjeha.


Vjerujem... Nadam se da bude sve ok ovaj put.. Zasluženo... Mislim na Vas..  :fige:

----------


## Muma

> strasna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!
> vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ivana 83 kad ti je uzv, ili ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!!! 
> m@tt,barbi26,muma, tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
> ma svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i pikalicama i čekalicama i trudnicama,tina 29 hvala na trudničkoj prašini!!!


Kad je sve tako lijepo sročeno *X*
*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo i za tebe!
*linalena* drago mi je da si spremna za akciju!
I na kraju malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za inkognituše!

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta danas 612,8.... U utorak UZV....

----------


## beilana

Strasna divna beta. Drzim fige za uzv

----------


## mima32

Strasna, cestitam!!! Krasna beta  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta danas 612,8.... U utorak UZV....


Čestitam Strašna!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mucica

*Strašna*  :Very Happy:  za betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:  za uzv

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna*  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* bravo!!! Jel mi to imamo jednog jako uspavanog embrijića? Lijepa vijest. Svaka čast. Vibram za daljeeee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure...nadam se da ce sve bit ok. Nisam više pametna šta bi rekla...

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* ovo je stvarno najzanimljiviji tok bete ikad. od srca ti 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak!!!! 
*muma, m@tt* jos malo!
*žužy* horizontala i blejanje u strop. drz se!
*bernica* cekamo....
*mima32* ne znam ti odgovoriti, nisam o tome nikad kopala...

----------


## amazonka

Strašna, čestitke i od mene! Držim fige za dalje :fige:

----------


## *DJ*

Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i da sve bude u najboljem redu  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Strašna,super  :Very Happy:  
evo mam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za uzv!Joj kak dobar nastavak nesigurnog početka  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

*Strasna*  :Very Happy:  i nek tako ostane.... Nadam se da si dobro i da dobro podnosis ovu situaciju koja ce nadam se sa svim curkama zavrsiti kao jedan lijepi happy end!!!
*Zuzy* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## vucica

*strašna* :Very Happy:  i šaljemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ s PZ!

----------


## bernica

strašna,čestitke! Mi smo pali na ispitu ovaj put, beta 0,08  :Crying or Very sad:   Ali kaj je,tu je. Idemo dalje. Nisam previše tužna,lakše mi je sad kad znam. Imamo vikend za sebe pa u nove pobijede. Svima puno sreće....

----------


## kiki30

Strašna,lijepa beta !!  :Very Happy:  evo puno za ultrazvuk~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro!!
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
vatra,za jedan lijepi folikulić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
muma,m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu!!

----------


## Marlen

Strašna uzdala sam se u tvoju betu  :Very Happy: 
Željela bih svima nama maratonkama i dugočekalicama ove godine toliko željene trudnoće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što naravno i svima drugima želim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
E a sada bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strašna  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 


Bernice žao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## Marlen

Matt i muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*bernica*  :Love:  ugodan vikend ti zelim!
*Marlen, Snekica*  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure! Treba izdržati do bete, ali lakše je uz vas.  :Love:  
*bernica* žao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## barbi26

*Strašna* super beta!!!!tvoj bebač je pravo čudo ovog podforuma!!! Drago mi je da je bilo onih optimističnih i da je ispalo po njihovom!

*Bernica*  :Love:

----------


## adal

*strasna i žužy* CESTITAM VAM,bas divne novosti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

strasna  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  uzv    i lijepe  vijesti

----------


## Mury

*Strašna*  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!!!
*M@tt*, *muma* , *kameleon*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!!
*Crvenkapica*, *bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super ET, i najljepše endometrije!!!
*Bernica*  :Love: 
*Žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da više nam glupih iscjedaka, znam dobro taj osjećaj, ja sam prokrvarila na 7+5, glupi hematom, i krvaruckala do 15+2, užas, užas, svaki odlazak na wc strah do neba  :Sad: 
Maratonke moje: *snekica*, *kiki30*, *Marleen*   :Kiss: 
I ostalima kome za što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mury

*Marlen*, sorry, pobjeglo mi jedno "e", ne zamjeraj  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Bernica,grlim draga!
Mury,grozno je to...u prvoj trudnoci sam krvarila od 6 do 8 tt,ne želim si to ponovo  :Sad: 
Evo,skoro pa nema više ničega na papiru,uf...
Vatra,javi se dok možeš,nadam se da je sve prošlo dobro,i kod tebe  a i s dragim.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

*Strašna*- bravo! Svakako čudna beta, ali dalje ti zelim svako dobro!
*Matt , muma* i kamelon - za pozitivne bete!
*Žužy*-  odmaraj da i dalje bude sve ok!

----------


## vatra86

Ova vijest sa strašnom mi je nesto najlijepse sta sam cula danas...
Ja sam bila optimisticna u vezi njezine bete i nisam ni sumnjala da nece biti dobro
Strasna  :Very Happy:  cestitam, koji predivan rasplet..
A sto se mene tice nisam optimista na lijevom j su dva folikulica od 10.5 mm i 11 mm a na desnom cista od 3 cm...sok!! Vidjet cemo u ned da li ce rasti folikuli ili ce cista sve poremetiti. 
Malo sam  :Sad:  pa cu samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve..

----------


## sanda1977

strašna pratim tvoju betu i sad čekamo UZV 
svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*strašna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv!

----------


## s_iva

*Strašna* , i dalje šaljem puno ~~~~~~~ To su vjerojatno u početku bila 2, pa je 1 odustao.
*Vatra*, iš iš iš cista!
*Matt i ostale betočekalice*, ~~~~~~~~~~ za poz.betu
*Linalena*  :Klap:  
*Žužy* ~~~~~~ da i dalje ostane mirno
*Bernica*, žao mi je
*Bubimitka81*, kako si nam ti?
*Crvenkapice*, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Strašna* , i dalje šaljem puno ~~~~~~~ To su vjerojatno u početku bila 2, pa je 1 odustao.
> *Vatra*, iš iš iš cista!
> *Matt i ostale betočekalice*, ~~~~~~~~~~ za poz.betu
> *Linalena*  
> *Žužy* ~~~~~~ da i dalje ostane mirno
> *Bernica*, žao mi je
> *Bubimitka81*, kako si nam ti?
> *Crvenkapice*, u kojoj si fazi?


Hej draga, evo dobro sam, preživljavamo od uzv do uzv, sljedeći za 2 tjedna.. Hvala što pitaš  :Smile: 

Kako si nam ti?    :Kiss:

----------


## dino84

*Strašna*  :Very Happy: , stvarno najljepša vijest danas i puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv.

A moja fm je neslavno završila, ogromna cista od cca 6 cm, lijevi jajnik jako povećan, moram mirovati i u pon opet fm, ali vjerojatno ovaj postupak propada. Nisam ni vidjela da li ima folikula jer se samo vidi ta cista. Razočarana sam jako jer takav scenarij uopće nisam očekivala.

Još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## s_iva

> Hej draga, evo dobro sam, preživljavamo od uzv do uzv, sljedeći za 2 tjedna.. Hvala što pitaš 
> 
> Kako si nam ti?


Dobro sam, u ponedjeljak počinjem raditi.
Za sad sam na pauzi, ali ne dugoj (na ovo se moj mpo dr zgraža  :Laughing: ). Možda prije ljetnih godišnjih odradim jedan ivf - ako me dr ne otkanta!
Sretno na slijedećem uzv!

Joj *dino*, ~~~~~~ da postupak ne propadne!

----------


## s_iva

*Bubi*, zapravo imamo istog dr!

----------


## žužy

Vatra,dino  :fige:   :fige:  da se ciste smanje i folikuli ih nadjačaju!
Iš iš glupe ciste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

[B]Bernica [B]  veliki hug! Baš mi je žao što nije uspjelo. Imaš dobar stav! 
Vatra i Dino da bude ipak sve ok!!
Strasna- super razvoj!!! Supericka!
Pišem s mobitela; ako sam koga zaboravila, sorry!! Zato svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ i ugodan vikend želim!!!!!

----------


## željkica

*Strašna* pa ti si stvarno strašna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ma bravo super  :Very Happy: !kako super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*vatra,dino*  :voodoo:  ciste!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve betočekalice!
*žužy* jel nestala ta krv?

----------


## Lotta81

Strašna  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

bernica  :Love: 
dino, vatra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i da ipak iznenade folikuli!!!!  :Kiss: 
strašnaaa  :Very Happy:  super vijesti!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do uzv i dalje....
muma, m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu ili plusić...muma ćeš raditi test? ja se previše  :scared:  -!!
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iznenađujuće dobar transfer s najboljim mogućim ishodom!!!!
željkica i žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prve uzv i  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> bernica 
> dino, vatra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i da ipak iznenade folikuli!!!! 
> strašnaaa  super vijesti!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do uzv i dalje....
> muma, m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu ili plusić...muma ćeš raditi test? ja se previše  -!!
> bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iznenađujuće dobar transfer s najboljim mogućim ishodom!!!!
> željkica i žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prve uzv i


*X*

----------


## željkica

šta bi se sad na mom uz trebalo vidit?

----------


## Snekica

jedno malo treperavo  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

> jedno malo treperavo


šta već!!!!!?????????uf ko će dočekat petak!

----------


## Snekica

koji tt si sad? možda samo GV, nekako računam da ti je i beta bila fino velika pa... možda sam se i preračunala maaaalo :D

----------


## sybylle

Svaki dan nestrpljivo iščekujem bete i držim fige da budu što veće...ove vijesti zadnjih par dana su divne...
*željkica*, *žužy*, *strašna*...čestitam...zbog vas vjerujem da sve bude dobro i za nas ostale!

----------


## mostarka86

željkica, žužy, strašna, čestitam od  :Heart:  i vibram za divna mala srca i što ljepše i lakše trudnoće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima.

Kako ste se spremale za punkciju? Sto je potrebno, sto ponijet, ako uopce dodje do punkcije  :Sad:  Sutra cu bit pametnija... Mozda nije prava tema za to, al znam da ovdje uvijek nekog ima. <3

----------


## kameleon

mima32, ništa ti ne treba..samo ti i tvoji folikuli!!  :fige: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!!!

----------


## jejja

ja uvijek ali uvijek kasnim.. *Zuzi, Zeljkica, Strasna*   :Very Happy:  uljepsale ste mi vikend, cestitam vam od srca i  :fige:  da dalj sve ide kako treba... *Vatra, Muma, M@att,Bubekica* moja draga,*Kameleon* svi ostali da ne izostavim koga jer sam senilna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za bete, folikule, za odlazak cista, za transfere  :fige:  i  :fige:  velike.. ajde nek je taj travanj lijepo krenuo i nek se te lijepe stvari provuku i dalje kroz mjesece..
mima32, ja na punkciju nisam nosila nista, eventualno ako neces dobiti nista protiv bolova da sama doma popijes nesto ili trazi bar inekciju voltarena, i samo smireno.. sretno

----------


## vatra86

Mima- ja se nis nisam pripremala, jos sam odbila injekciju voltarena. Dosa tamo legla, zagrizla spavacicu, pjevala neku pjesmu i za cas je bilo gotovo, bio je samo jedan folikul.. Sretnoo ti bilo sutra!!!

----------


## nana0501

Zelkjice tebi nisam jos cestitala na velikoj beti i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv
Strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i drago mi je sto se sve izgleda bude dobro zavrsilo
Ostalima hrpe vibri za sve

----------


## mima32

HvaLa cure. Sutra mi je vjerojatno zadnja fm a punkcija najvjerojatnije u utorak...

Svima ostalima sretno u kojoj god fazi bili  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

mima,treba ti spavačica,papuče,ogrtač ako imaš,i muž.
Misli pozitivno i sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*mima32* sretno!
*Strašna*, *žužy*, *M@tt*, *bubekica* odmorite preko vikenda a onda čekamo lijepe vijesti početkom tjedna!  :fige: 
Šaljem svima hrpu pozitivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

muma i od tebe čekamo lijepu vijest!čekaš betu ili će test past prije?

----------


## tantolina

Kod mene ni ovaj put nema lijepih vijest.....M se probija kroz utriće  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

> Kod mene ni ovaj put nema lijepih vijest.....M se probija kroz utriće


ajoj ,nemoj još skroz gubit nadu izvadi betu, :fige:  da ipak sve bude uredu!

----------


## Muma

*tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne dolazi M!
*željkica* od mene se može svašta očekivati idući tjedan  :Grin:  vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajoj tantolina  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

tantolina  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak nije M!!!!!
si radila još koji testić??  :Kiss:  i drži se!!!!

----------


## bmaric

opaaa, vidim ja da ovdje ima puno lijepih vijesti. čestitam svima i u to ime  :pivo: 

svim betočekalicama želim visoke bete, pikalicama i transferočekalicama da ovaj put uspije!

a tužnice... žao mi je! ali znajte da ste svakim danom i svakim postupkom sve bliže vašem cilju i neka vas to drži i da vam snagu za dalje! (i ja spadam još u ovu skupinu)

----------


## Sandra1971

> *mima32* sretno!
> *Strašna*, *žužy*, *M@tt*, *bubekica* odmorite preko vikenda a onda čekamo lijepe vijesti početkom tjedna! 
> Šaljem svima hrpu pozitivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*
*tantolina*  :fige:  da nije M
*žužy, željkice, strašna* trudnice naše šaljem vam hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Nema više našeg borca,prokrvarila sam i otišli smo na hitnu,sve je izašlo tokom pregleda,veli doktorica da je plod več bio u rodnici...sluznica je tanka pa se nadam da neče biti jačeg krvarenja.Moram ostati do ponedjeljka na promatranju.Jako mi je teško.Da sam barem doma s dragim...Stvarno sam mislila da ovaj put budem mama..

----------


## bubekica

Draga moja zuzy.... Zasto????? O mila, nemam rijeci, grlim...

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* draga, tako mi je žao... šaljem ti zagrljaj, čuvaj se....

----------


## kameleon

žužy,  :Love: ,ne vjerujem..., drži se draga...

----------


## tina29

*žužy* draga,a u pm sve nek ide......ajme meni,nemam riječi,jako mi je žao,drži se,šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*žužy*  :Crying or Very sad:  sve znaš, grlim te jako!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mima32

Žužy, žao mi je  :Sad:  drži se...

----------


## 123beba

Žužy, tako mi je žao...  :Sad:  drži se...

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy grlim jako..  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

žužy ....žao mi je

----------


## M@tt

> Nema više našeg borca,prokrvarila sam i otišli smo na hitnu,sve je izašlo tokom pregleda,veli doktorica da je plod več bio u rodnici...sluznica je tanka pa se nadam da neče biti jačeg krvarenja.Moram ostati do ponedjeljka na promatranju.Jako mi je teško.Da sam barem doma s dragim...Stvarno sam mislila da ovaj put budem mama..


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ja ne znam zašto mi svi moramo prolaziti ovo? S čime smo si to zaslužili? Ne znam, jednostavno ne znam... Užasno mi je žao *žužy*.  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

zuzy draga zao mi je,drzite se :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## tantolina

Zuzi jako mi je zao...drzi se  :Love: 
Kod mene jutros ocekivani - M krenula tako da toliko  od mene ovaj put
Sad moram smisliti plan za dalje

----------


## Mali Mimi

žužy, tantolina strašno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## hope31

tantolina draga zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

zuzy  :Sad: (

ja htjela skuhati forumsku kavicu...... kad lose vijesti, zao mi je uzasno, drzi se

----------


## corinaII

Žuži  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Tantolina  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## amazonka

žuži, pratila od početka i jako mi je žao... :Sad: drži se

----------


## Inesz

žužy,

žao mi je  :Smile:  drži se!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Žužy jako mi je ža0  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

žužy žao mi je! Grlim!  :Sad: 
tantolina neznam šta bi više rekla...  :Sad:

----------


## dino84

Žužy, jako mi je žao. Drži se, draga  :Love: 
tantolina  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* u šoku sam....... :Love:

----------


## kiki30

opet tužne vijesti..
Žužy,jako mi je žao  :Sad:  drži mi se..
tantolina draga..baš sam tužna..  :Sad:  jako mi je žao..
 M@tt, bubekica ,kameleon puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vatra,dino za folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

*Žužy* draga grlim....

----------


## hrki

Žužy,baš sam tužna  :Crying or Very sad: šaljem big hug
Tantolina žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Muma

*tantolina* zar i ti...žao mi je!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kameleon

tantolina,  :Love: ,drži se i ti!!!baš nema riječi utjehe....grozno i teško je sve ovo proživljavati...šaljem  :Kiss:  i da brzo skupiš snage za dalje..

----------


## bubekica

Kako biti pozitivan uz ovakve vijesti?
Tantolina, grlim... 
Nadam se da iduci tjedan nosi samo dobro.

----------


## tetadoktor

uffff...stvarno danas tužne vijesti  :Crying or Very sad: 

tantolina, žužy  :Love:

----------


## Argente

tantolina, žužy, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
drage moje, ne znam stvarno što vam reći...a mogao je biti tako lijep dan...držite se  :Love:

----------


## snupi

tantolina i žužy ne znam kaj reci na sve ovo, bas sam se veselila neki dan dan smo dobili jos dvije nove trudnice . Nisam osova koja je tješitelj , držite se drage moje znam kako je to teško!

----------


## Mucica

Žužy mila moja neopisivo mi je žao  :Sad: 
Znam da nema riječi koje bi te mogle sad utješiti, odtuguj i onda budi hrabra i pozitivna divna osoba kakva i jesi i kreni dalje u nove pobjede visoko dignute glave! Bit ćeš ti mama draga moja, ja čvrsto vjerujem u to!
Drži se  :Love:

----------


## nina70

tantolina, žužy, baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*tantolina*  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

tantolina i žužy jako mi je žao....

----------


## Mury

*tantolina* i *žužy*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: ...držite mi se curice moje hrabre  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Suze mi idu svaki put kad otvorim rodu,podsjetim se kolko je tu hrabrica,ustrajnih i upornih žena (i naš dragi M@tt)... i nikak napisati nešto..hvala vam svima na podršci.
Dokt. je predložila imunološke i pretrage za trombofiliju pa ako sutra bude sve ok,prije feta nas budem naručila na razgovor kod našeg dr.
Ovako možemo beskonačno,a zbilja nemam živaca za ovakav tijek svakog postupka.Zbilja poželim da mi nešto nađu,pa da to riješimo..

----------


## vatra86

ocito ne moze svaki dan biti veseo i poztivan... zao mi je tantolina i za tebe i za nasu zuzy... sta reci, kad je sve receno, drzite se i hrabro naprijed.. uh... sta nas sve snadje u zivotu..
zelim zavibrirati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kameleon, mumi, m@tt-u da nam naprave festu na forumu s velkim betama
nasoj hrabroj bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivno razmisljanje i naravno za uspjesan fet
ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta tebate
a kod mene je nesto malo bolja stuacija, od dva folikula, jedan je preuzeo vodstvo pa je danas 13 mm, a moja divna cista se smanjila sa 3 cm, na 2,5 cm..pa je dr zadovoljan te da ce, ako nastavimo, ipak biti postupak, navodno u utorak stoperica.. eto toliko.. 
grlim vas sve i ljubim... budite hrabre i ne odustajte nikako...mozemo mi to!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Žužy i Tantolina, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Vatra, ~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće

----------


## mima32

Tantolina, zao mi je  :Sad:  drzi nam se...

Ja danas dajem stopericu i u utorak punkcija. Nisam ni pitala dal se probudio jos koji dolikul il je samo onaj jedan. Ni koliki je. Nema veze. Cekamo utorak...

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* draga moja... žao mi je...  :Love: 
*tantolina*  :Love: 
*vatra* & *bubekice* svu sreću i vibre ovog svijeta vam šaljem od sutra pa nadalje! nek vam fet, punkija, et prođe u najboljem redu  :Kiss: 
curke, i vama ostalima *~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
uletim kad stignem pa čitam, čitam, čitam... nikad kraja ovoj tuzi. nadam se da proljeće nosi *+* bete i velike buše

----------


## tina29

ah *žužy* moja, :Love: 
*tantolina* jako mi je žao!
nakon ovakvih vijesti suze samo idu........cure budite hrabre,ne znam kaj da kažem uopče.

----------


## barbi26

*Žuži, Tantolina*, žao mi je drage moje  :Love: , želim vam brz oporavak i novi uspijeh s novim pokušajem!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> opet tužne vijesti..
> Žužy,jako mi je žao  drži mi se..
> tantolina draga..baš sam tužna..  jako mi je žao..
> M@tt, bubekica ,kameleon puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> vatra,dino za folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



žužy  , tantolina   zao  mi je  cure     :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

*žužy, tantolina*...grlim vas...budite jake...

----------


## Majuška

o *žužy*..... užasno mi je žao...
i ja sam se baš poveselila..

nadam se da ćete naći neki razlog pa da to možete riješiti
najgore je kad nema razloga. iz iskustva znam da je to pomalo paralizirajuće

Držite se žene!

----------


## željkica

*žužy* draga ja još nemogu vjerovat da ti se to događa,nije pošteno,nije.........baš me je rastužilo,a lipo smo se veselile!drži se skupi snage! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## piki

*žužy* draga, u mislima si mi :Love:   Svaka nova trudnoća ovdje me toliko razveseli, a njen završetak me onda toliko rastuži.
Svim betočekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj! Bubekica sretno sutra!

----------


## Ginger

ajme zuzy  :Sad:  tako mi je zao
ma strasno je to  :Crying or Very sad: 
drz se draga

----------


## Ginger

tantolina, grlim

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

strasna jel  sutra  uzv  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## mostarka86

Žužy, Tantolina, žao mi je curke  :Sad:  nemam riječi...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - naježila sam se kad pročitah ovu vijest. Tako žalosno! Vidim da ne odustaješ - tako i treba - odmah dalje u pretrage! ~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije riješite vaš problem i postaneš mama živog i zdravog djeteta/dječice! 

*Tantolina* **

----------


## tetadoktor

*m@tt*, za današnju betu!!!

i svi ostali AltGr+1 do neba i nazad

----------


## bubekica

Kava je posluzena!!!!
Muma, M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!
Strašna  :fige: ,nek beta bude i više nego dupla!
vatra,dino  :fige:   :fige:  za folikuliče,i stanice u njima!
tantolina,big hag
Svima ko vadi betu danas,sretno!!

----------


## frka

jutro!

tantolina, žužy, žao mi je, cure... držite se...

svima, svima do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vucica

*žužy* žao mi je, drži se, budi jaka.. :Love:  
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam trebam uz pozdrave s PZ!

----------


## barbi26

Matt, muma - javite nam velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv

----------


## vatra86

Matt, muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kad ce kameleon vaditi betu??
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~ za fet
Dino ~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule
Puse svima..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek hvala na kavici, za uspješan fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima šaljem punooooo vibrica za lijepe bete danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## carmina burana

Ne spadam na ovaj pdf, samo da uhvatim *Bubek*  :fige: 
*žužy* :hug: ne odustaj, zagrlit ćeš ti svoje zlato!
*željkica* ~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## doanna

danas sam bila na vađenju bete, ne nadam se pozitivi jer je u subotu kućni test bio negativan....ajde da i ovu stranicu zatvorim i otvorim novu...

----------


## Mucica

*Bubi*, *Muma*, *Vatra*, *Strašna*  :fige:  i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svaki slučaj  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

hvala na kavici bubekica, uh baš paše ova virtualna..  :Smile: 
vatra, dino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikule!!!!
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za fet
doanna, m@tt, muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
meni je službena beta 23., a neslužbenu možda napravim 20., svi me tjeraju da napravim test, a ja  :Cool: , 
a možda ipak kupim testić danas, pa pišnem sutra,malo me puno  :scared:  -....
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svim betočekalicama puno sreće danas
I curama u postupcima da bude plodno ovo proljeće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Eto jedne inkognituše.  :škartoc:  Nakon pozitivnih testova od 5dnt, današnja beta na 9dnt je 320.15!!! Nemam riječi, niti simptoma, samo bol u prsnom košu od straha.  :Smile: 
Svima šaljem vibre za lijepe rezultate danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odlazak doma, drži seeee!

----------


## Mucica

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  tooooooooooooooooooooo  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje bete i urednu školsku trudnoću  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

Muma!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

muma :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

muma  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

Muma bravo,cestitam od srca :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

*muma* suuuppperrrrrrrrrrr  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i još puuuno ovako lijepih vijesti

----------


## žužy

Muma  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
uljepšala si mi dan  :Zaljubljen: 
samo hrabro!

----------


## beilana

Ooooo muma cestitam ti. Tvoja beta ima miris dvojceka  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

doanna, 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da te beta iznenadi!

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

muma  cestitam   ,  divna  beta  na  9dpt       :Smile: )

----------


## snupi

super sad nek se samo podupla kak spada! Di vadila krv na kraju?

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure!!!
Vadila sam u bolnici, ostala šokirana, uzeli me pod hitno preko reda, platila 87kn i nalaz za 2 sata.

----------


## snupi

bravo, super!

----------


## tantolina

Muma cestitke i sretno do kraja
Cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima jedan veliki pozdrav

----------


## piki

Muma prekrasna beta! Čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*muma* cestitam! vec sam mislila da ce mi ta tvoj "brojcica" na dupe izac, znas mene i cuvanje tajni  :Laughing: 
jooooooj, koja divna vijesti!
*M@tt* evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FET prosao super, vracene odlicna odlicna blastocista i losija morula, beta 29.4. a ja se i dalje ne osjecam kad da se nesto dogadja...

----------


## Mojca

mum, super brojka!  :Very Happy: 

bubek~~~~~~  :Heart:  

M@tt ~~~~~ virkam svo vrijeme...

----------


## ljubilica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a37bBm8pXSk 
s obzirom da nam je tjedan lijepo počeo (sigurno se to nesmije  :Grin:  al ponjelo me)

----------


## Mury

*Muma*, čestitam, beta je fantastična   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!
*M@**tt*, šaljem vam hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i vi objavite betu za past na guzicu  :Smile: 
*Bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice, da se lijepo ugnjezde kod mame !!!!
I svima vama u kojoj god fazi bili ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Strašna

*Mumaaa*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*M@tt* vibram za super betu... *~~~~~~~~~~*
*Bubi* sve znaš...
Ostalima takodjer šaljem hrpu *~~~~~~~~~~~~~* pa se poslužite  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

*mumaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! moram vikat!!! koja beta!! uh uh kako si mi uljepsala dan!!! sad nek se lijepo dupla
*m@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ misli ti sta hoces, meni je lakse misliti pozitivno za druge i da znas da po meni mi slavimo tvoju veliku betu za 2 tjedna
*doanna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te iznenadi
*mucica*  :Kiss:  i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## lulu-mama

Muma!!!!!! Sjajno!!!! 
Bubekica~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju betu 29tog!

----------


## s_iva

Muma  :Very Happy: 
Matt ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barbi26

> Eto jedne inkognituše.  Nakon pozitivnih testova od 5dnt, današnja beta na 9dnt je 320.15!!! Nemam riječi, niti simptoma, samo bol u prsnom košu od straha. 
> Svima šaljem vibre za lijepe rezultate danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odlazak doma, drži seeee!



aaaa kako si se švercala!!! super beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

muma, super! :Very Happy: 
ostalima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## hrki

muma,čestitam!

----------


## jejja

Zuzi draga neopisivo mi je zao  :Sad:   :Love:  drzi se draga, ovo nije posteno....
Muma predivne vijesti, nakon prvotnog soka danas barem nesto da uljpsa dan... Ajmo i ostale lijepe bete na sunce... Bubek drzim fige da sljedeca divna beta bude tvoja

----------


## tina29

*muma* aaaaaaaaaaaaa kako divna vijest koja mi je uljepšala dan,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka sve dalje bude uredno i školski!!! :Very Happy:  :Kiss: 
*bubekica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve lijepo prime i da skačemo za dva tjedna od urnebesno lijepe bete! :Very Happy: 
*matt*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu beturinu!
svima ostalima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~poslužite se!!!!puse

----------


## tetadoktor

> mum, super brojka! 
> 
> bubek~~~~~~  
> 
> M@tt ~~~~~ virkam svo vrijeme...


potpisujem

----------


## M@tt

Jedna velika 0 ovaj puta. Eto...  :Sad:   :Sad:  

Neizmjerno smo tuzni.
Nema smisla vise sve ovo skupa, polako postajemo maratonci, treba mozda poceti razmisljati i o posvojenju. Ocito je da nas taj ultra niski Amh koci uzasno, a nemamo bas nesto vremena. 
Moramo postaviti prioritete u zivotu i odluciti da li zelimo ustedevinu s kojom gradimo kucu dalje ici na postupke. Neide oboje jednostavno. 

Muma cestitam od srca! I svima sretno ostalima.

Mi se odjavljujemo na ciklus-dva, kad odtugujemo cemo odluciti sta i kako dalje. Trenutno smo pretuzni za donosenje ikakvih odluka.

----------


## ivana83

M@tt, stvarno mi je žao, držite se oboje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

M@tt jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
netko stvarno mora proci trnovit i duzi put do bebe tako je to negdje zapisano....drz te se i nemojte odustati

----------


## Marlen

Matt nemam riječi....kud i vi u maratonce.....ovo je prestrašno... :neznam:

----------


## Mojca

Uf... baš mi je žao. 
 :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*M@tt* jako mi je žao! Pratim vašu priču već dugo i stvarno mi ja žao da nakon moje bete vi prijavljujete još jedan neuspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_iva

Matt  :Sad: 
Tebi i tž želim da što prije odtugujete i donesete najbolju odluku za vas.

----------


## ljubilica

*M@tt* odtugujte i sretno dalje... baš mi je žao

----------


## snupi

*Matt*  jako mi je žao kaj je tak ispalo ! Držite se i ti i draga! Ja nisam ni uspjela upasti za postupak  za 3. mjesec , jer me dr Š poslao vaditi puno toga!

----------


## žužy

Ajme M@tt,žao mi je jako.
Šaljem veliki zagrljaj supruzi..nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## lovekd

> Eto jedne inkognituše.  Nakon pozitivnih testova od 5dnt, današnja beta na 9dnt je 320.15!!! Nemam riječi, niti simptoma, samo bol u prsnom košu od straha. 
> Svima šaljem vibre za lijepe rezultate danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odlazak doma, drži seeee!


Muma, varaždinko, pa čestitke!  :Very Happy:   ~~~~~~~~ za daljnje lijepo duplanje bete...... 


žužy...žao mi je zbog takvog ishoda...drži se....  :Sad:

----------


## lovekd

> Jedna velika 0 ovaj puta. Eto...   
> 
> Neizmjerno smo tuzni.
> Nema smisla vise sve ovo skupa, polako postajemo maratonci, treba mozda poceti razmisljati i o posvojenju. Ocito je da nas taj ultra niski Amh koci uzasno, a nemamo bas nesto vremena. 
> Moramo postaviti prioritete u zivotu i odluciti da li zelimo ustedevinu s kojom gradimo kucu dalje ici na postupke. Neide oboje jednostavno. 
> 
> Muma cestitam od srca! I svima sretno ostalima.
> 
> Mi se odjavljujemo na ciklus-dva, kad odtugujemo cemo odluciti sta i kako dalje. Trenutno smo pretuzni za donosenje ikakvih odluka.


M@tt, jako mi je žao.....sretno dalje što god odlučili....držite se.....

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt, grlim...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Muma,*  da ti i ovdje draga čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

*M@tt,* iskreno sam se nadala da ćete objaviti veliku betu....žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Muma,*  da ti i ovdje draga čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

*M@tt,* baš sam se nadala da ćete objaviti veliku betu....žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*M@tt* zao mi je, bas sam se nadala...  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

muma baš mi je drago
M@tt a što reći i mi smo prošli puno neuspjeha, nadam se da ćete se oporaviti brzo

----------


## Bubimitka81

Muma beta ti je mrak, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

M@tt nemam riječi, pretužna sam.. baš sam nekako mislila da će vam ova promjena dobro doći.. jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

Muma predivna beta!!  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!  :Very Happy: 
m@tt,joj,baš mi je žao..znam da je teško..držite se..  :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo! Muma-čestitke!!!!    Jako lijepo! 
Matt-žao mi je!
Bubek-ti sad ajd Muminim stopama. Pošto ste vas dvije kolegice to bi bilo super!

----------


## Strašna

*M@tt*, žao mi je jako...odtugujte...uzmite si vremena koliko god vam treba...

----------


## tina29

> *M@tt*, žao mi je jako...odtugujte...uzmite si vremena koliko god vam treba...


veliki *x* jako mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

*M@tt* žao mi je... baš tužno..

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

*TRAVANJ 2013. (1)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (3xIVF, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.04.
doanna, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 15.04.
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 23.04.
sami_os, VV, 1.IVF 24.04.
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF)
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 29.04.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mima32, SD, 1. IVF; piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
vatra86, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu; leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)

ON-GO  
4/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF); tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)


06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF), riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bernica, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma* draga od srca ti čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*kameleon*  :fige:  za slijedeću betu!
*bubekica* nadam se da je danas sve bilo super.... i tebi za tvoju buduću beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*doanna*  :fige:  
*Strašna* ?
*žužy* šaljem ti  :Kiss:  i  :Love: 
*M@tt* i svima ostalima koje sam preskočila ili nisam pročitala novosti za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

*M@tt* sad tek vidjeh... žao mi je

----------


## Strašna

> *Muma* draga od srca ti čestitam!!!  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
> *kameleon*  za slijedeću betu!
> *bubekica* nadam se da je danas sve bilo super.... i tebi za tvoju buduću beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *doanna*  
> *Strašna* ?
> *žužy* šaljem ti  i 
> *M@tt* i svima ostalima koje sam preskočila ili nisam pročitala novosti za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Sandra1971* draga, zašto upitnik kraj mene? Heh... Upitnik je jedino meni nad glavom.

----------


## željkica

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Muma super super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*M@tt* jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*Bubekice* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*Strašna* jesi ti danas trebala ponovit betu,ili sam je nešto zabucala?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna* pogubila sam se... ne znam kad opet vadiš betu, a nisam skužila da je u potpisu 612,8  :Laughing:

----------


## paty

bubekica možeš me staviti u 5 mjesec

----------


## željkica

> *Strašna* pogubila sam se... ne znam kad opet vadiš betu, a nisam skužila da je u potpisu 612,8


evo i ja sad vidim,ah  :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* pogubila sam se... ne znam kad opet vadiš betu, a nisam skužila da je u potpisu 612,8


Sutra popodne UZV....vise nisam betu ponavljala...

----------


## Sandra1971

eh, draga moja *Strašna* sad sam iščitavala sve postove.... sretno sutra na UZV  :fige:  da se javiš s prekrasnim vijestima i uljepšaš nam dan!!!

----------


## piki

M@tt jako mi je žao zbog vašeg neuspjeha  :Love: 
Strašna da nas sutra sve razveseliš!

----------


## Strašna

Uh daj Bože, nitko sretniji od mene....svakako javim!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~ da makneš taj upitnik koji ti visi nad glavom i pridružiš se na trudničku listu

----------


## Mary123

Tantolina i žužy žao mi je jako....ljubim vas.... :Sad: 
Muma beta ti je super..... :Very Happy: 
M@tt žao mi je....zagrljaj supruzi.... :Kiss: 
Bubekica bravo za blastocistu i morulu....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za dva tjedna
Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv
Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  .... :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Muma cestitam  :Smile: 
Matt, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god trebate!

----------


## tina_julija

Muma, cestitam!!!!! Bubekica se nije javila? Ili me oci varaju?

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* oci te varaju  :Wink:  sve ok proslo, 2 komada vracena  :Wink: 
*paty* za koji postupak i gdje?
*strašna* mislim na tebe
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

*Bubi*, jedan poseban  :Love:  tebi

----------


## dino84

Uh, vidim puno novosti  :Smile:  Pa ajmo redom...

*Muma*, čestitam i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja!
*Bubekica*, puno  :fige:  za tvoje malce i neka ostanu kod tebe idućih 9 mjeseci i da nam objaviš veliku i lijepu betu!
*Strašna*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
*M@tt*, jako mi je žao  :Love:  

A moj izvještaj od danas, cista je i dalje tu, narasla je na 8 cm, ali pojavili su se i folikulići i to na oba jajnika. Danas je dr malo optimističniji nego zadnji put. Možda nešto i izvučemo od ovog postupka  :Smile:  U srijedu opet fm pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.

I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## bubekica

*dino84* uffff, 8cm??? pa dokle ce ona? nije li to riskantno? (ne razumijem se u to....)
*TD*  :Kiss: 
svima ostalima - hvala na lijepim zeljama!

----------


## dino84

*bubekice*, ne znam ni ja baš puno. Uglavnom, dr mi stalno naglašava da budem pažljiva i da mirujem. Mislim da će još narasti jer ju hranim stimulacijom. Strah me je da mi ona ne pojede svu stimulaciju pa da folikuli ne narastu više. Kaže dr. da će je punktirati zajedno s folikulima.

----------


## paty

mogu oni punktirati sve zajedno tako su i meni puntirali vodu izn jajovoda

----------


## bubekica

*dino84* nadam se da ce narasti folikuli... cuvaj se  :Love:

----------


## Mury

A joj *m@tt,* jako,jako mi je žao  :Sad: !!! Neka vam Bog dadne snage, da čim prije prođu ovi tužni dani, i dođu oni lijepi, vedri !!!

----------


## M@tt

> A joj *m@tt,* jako,jako mi je žao !!! Neka vam Bog dadne snage, da čim prije prođu ovi tužni dani, i dođu oni lijepi, vedri !!!


Ma ne znam draga Mury više kad če to biti i ako če ikad biti? Ne odustajemo još, ali teško je, preteško....
Rekla mi je da ju je pogodilo više nego prvi put....  :Sad:  

hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima.

----------


## mare41

m@tt, bas mi je jako zao

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu pa vas ne mogu jos sve pojedinacno povatati, ali svima vam zelim puno srece, novim trudnicama cestitam a trudilicima da sto prije postanu okrugle.
Ja se biljezim za odlazak na prvi ivf u 5 mjesecu, 30.04. idem po ljekove, bila sam dva puta na inseminaciji pa jedno veliko nista i sad smo docekali svoj prvi ivf.
Sretno svima.

----------


## žužy

Moja beta je pala na 600.Na ultrazvuku  više nema ničega,valjda pem sutra domeka..moram još ponoviti betu za tjedan dana.
Da,baš tak..dokle ovako?

----------


## doanna

i ja prijavljujem negativnu betu....šta dalje, nemam pojma.... curke u postupcima i očekivanjima sretnooooo!!!!!!!!! Sreća je jedino što nam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta je pala na 600.Na ultrazvuku  više nema ničega,valjda pem sutra domeka..moram još ponoviti betu za tjedan dana.
> Da,baš tak..dokle ovako?


 :Sad:   :Sad:   pretuzno... Drzi se

----------


## MAMI 2

Nije me baš bilo na forumu , pa uletih ovdje da vidim šta rade i kako su moje koke jer nažalost više nisam u toku, i dočekaše me lijepe vijesti , Muma čestitam od srca !
Bubekice za tvoje mrve d a se čvrsto prime ua mamicu i da ih čuvaš 9 mj a onda cijeli život uživaš u njima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Žuži  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

m@tt, doanna  :Love:  žao mi je..držite se..

----------


## smarija

bubekica ako se ne varam radila si FET pa me interesuje kakav ti je bio endometrijum odnosno njegova debljina,pitam jer i ja treba da radm FET ali mi je endo 13-ti dan ciklusa 4,3 strasno los.

----------


## rozalija

> Tantolina i žužy žao mi je jako....ljubim vas....
> Muma beta ti je super.....
> M@tt žao mi je....zagrljaj supruzi....
> Bubekica bravo za blastocistu i morulu....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za dva tjedna
> Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv
> Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ....


X

----------


## vucica

*muma*  :Very Happy:  ženo čeeeestitam, šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu da i dalje fino raste!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Zao mi je m@tt glavu gore,pa mora jednom vise uspjeti...
Pratim vas vec dugo jedno vrijeme nisam se mogla logirat lozinku zaboravila
Jucer mi je bila punkcija i imamo 8 js.sve me bolilo od punkcije,strah me bilo pomaknut se.danas sam ko nova
Sad cekamo kako ce se sve to oplodit i hocemo li ic na blastice.
Svima cestitam na betama a tuznima zelim da sto prije ostvare velike bete i da im brzo prode vrijeme do sljedecih postupaka.
Ljubim vas od <3 sve

----------


## jejja

M@tt zao mi je, drzite se ti i tz i ne odustajte, najljepse stvari i najvece zelje najteze dodju...
Grlim sve tuznice, Strasna  :fige:  za ultrazvuk i puno vibrica da izadjes s velikim osmjehom iz ordinacije..Bubek cuvaj ta dva mala cuda, nek se drze cvrsto cvrsto, sve znas,vjerujem u tebe i uspjeh i molim se za to..

----------


## amazonka

M@tt, žao mi je, ali nemojte odustati...
Strasna i Bubek... :fige:

----------


## Muma

*doanna*  :Love: 
*dino84* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće i kvalitetne js, unatoč cisti!
*ANGEL_26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i blastice!
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv! Da napokon riješite dileme!

----------


## Snekica

> *doanna* 
> *dino84* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće i kvalitetne js, unatoč cisti!
> *ANGEL_26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i blastice!
> *Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv! Da napokon riješite dileme!


Šta drugo napisati kad je Muma tako fino sve sročila! 
Bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## bubekica

> *doanna* 
> *dino84* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće i kvalitetne js, unatoč cisti!
> *ANGEL_26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i blastice!
> *Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv! Da napokon riješite dileme!


*x*

----------


## Pinar

Tonkica samo hrabro i mi smo isto prosli i uspjeli iz prve. Sretno !

----------


## mima32

Dobro jutro svima. Evo mene natrag s punkcije. Gotovo je nisam ni osjetila. 1JS, sutra zovem dal se oplodila...

Svima saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~za sto vec trebate

----------


## Lotta81

Bubekica sretno i da nam javiš veliku betu

Mima32, Dino84, Angel26, Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i uzv

Doanna  :Love:  drži se. Doći će i naše vrijeme.

I svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica ako se ne varam radila si FET pa me interesuje kakav ti je bio endometrijum odnosno njegova debljina,pitam jer i ja treba da radm FET ali mi je endo 13-ti dan ciklusa 4,3 strasno los.


meni je endo mjeren 5 dana prije transfera (na 13.dc, na 18dc. je bio transfer) i bio je 8,5mm. na dan transfera nije mjeren. zar nisi na estrofemu?

----------


## smarija

nisam ali pijem cikloproginovu(samo bijele tablete) obe vrste tableta sluze za debljanje endomet.
sutra imam ponovo uz pa cemo vidjeti jel se sta popravilo,posto ja imam neredovne cikluse,u martu nisam imala nikako pa sam pila primolut nur da dobijem i sad je ovakvo stanje poslije ciklusa iz 4-og mjeseca.

----------


## paty

bubekica
ja sam RI za drugu bebu u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## bubekica

*smarija* nadam se da ce se stanje popraviti do sutra. osobno na endometrij tanji od 7mm na dan uvodjenja progesterona ne bih pristala na FET. sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je  na  dan  punkcije  endometrij bio  7mm   sta  da  ja  onda  mislim  ?
3 dana  poslije   transfer   ,  pijem  estrofem  3x1   i nadam  se  da  je   endic  bio barem  9mm na dan    transfera  i  valjd a je to  dovoljno ,
 pa  bilo je takvih  trudnoca   ,  kazu ne valja  ni kad je  predebeo

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Pinar na ohrabrenju, to je super za cuti da je nekome iz prve uspilo, svima zelim da što prije ugledaju veliku betu.

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* 7 je ok, ja govorim o ispod 7. kad si pocela s estrofemom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

na  dan  punkcije   +utrogestan,  na  transferu  nismo mjerili  endometrij   ,  

evo sta  kaze  dr.  R  
i  mene  to jako tjesi  

" debljina endometrija ne mora biti raskošna za uspješnost; sve preko  7-7,5mm je sasvim u redu; gornja granica je 14mm, preko toga opet nije dobro"

a  cula  sam  dosta  o tome  da je  opet  bolje  7mm  za  implantaciju nego  15mm  npr  .

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo od 8js 3 se oplodile,mozda ipak budemo na 3dan isli. Bilo je jako malo spermija.strah me ko nikad kako ce se razvijat dalje.

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* slazem se, apsolutno. al ponavljam - pricam o situaciji ispod 7mm. buduci si dobila estrofem na dan punkcije, ocito ni doktori nisu odusevljeni debljinom tvog endometrija pa su ga odlucili podebljati estrofemom, sto je logican potez. ali *smarija* vec uzima tablete za debljanje endometrija, a na 13dc je endometrij jako tanak pa govorim blize njenom slucaju.
*ANGEL_26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dijeljenje!

----------


## smarija

e tacno tako ja sam treci dan ciklusa pocela piti tablete za endic,bubekice i ja cekam sutrasnji uz da vidim ima li kakvog pomaka ako ne onda odustajem i cekam sledeci ciklus

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*, :fige:  :fige: 
Svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

> meni je  na  dan  punkcije  endometrij bio  7mm   sta  da  ja  onda  mislim  ?
> 3 dana  poslije   transfer   ,  pijem  estrofem  3x1   i nadam  se  da  je   endic  bio barem  9mm na dan    transfera  i  valjd a je to  dovoljno ,
>  pa  bilo je takvih  trudnoca   ,  kazu ne valja  ni kad je  predebeo


draga, moj je bio 8,9 mm na dan ET-a i bingo, želim isto i tebi!

----------


## clematis

evo da se i ja ukljucim na odbrojavanje
Imam menopure od 14.04, u petak pregled pa cemo vidjet kaj cemo dalje.

----------


## vatra86

Samo da prijavim da je folikul 16x18, a u nedjelju je bio 13, cista 22 mm, smanjuje se.. U 22 stoperica..
Svima puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*vatra*  :Klap: 
i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!
*clematis* dobrodosla! imat cu te na umu prilikom slaganja iduce liste  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Tnx bubi, trebat ce mi da dobijemo j.s. Nekako sam manje uzbudjena nego prosli put..ali ti to kuzis..  :Wink:  evo tebi ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice

----------


## tina29

*vatra* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss: 
*strašna* i tebi draga puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss:

----------


## clematis

deal, kako si ti danas?

----------


## kameleon

opet ništa, ja sam odbrojala...
dva testa pokazala niste trudni!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
počelo i smeđe brljavljenje, vještica stiže..  :gaah: 
pozdravi i svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta treba!!!
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikul i js!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*kameleon* ne znam više kaj reći na te tužne vijesti, žao mi je!!! Skupi snage za dalje što prije...
*Strašna* javi seeee

----------


## Konfuzija

*Kameleon*, a beta?

----------


## Sandra1971

*clemantis, vatra86* sretno
*kameleon* jesi vadila betu?
*Strašna* gdje si???

----------


## željkica

*Strašna* čekamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
*kameleon* žao mi je  :Love: 
*vatra86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubekice* da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate za mamicu!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja imam cjelodnevne mučnine.

----------


## Mury

*Strašna*, čekamooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Kameleon*, žao mi je draga  :Sad: 
*Vatra86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Željkice*, neka mučnin, meni su one bile koliko teške, toliko smirujuće da bebe rastu, i sve bih dala da ih opet imam  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Evoooooo meeeeeeeeee"
Kaže doktor u maternici vidi gestacijski mjehur 4 mm velicine (double ring odjek)-što kaže po beti odgovara.....a to sve skupa ne odgovara transferu....al to je vec neka druga prica....
kaze da po nalazima bete i UZV..ne vidi za sada nista sto nije u redu. Retrouterino nema slobodne tekućine.

Jedino na oba jajnika ciste....vjerovatno zaostale od folikula....ali kaze da nisu opasne za trudnocu...da se cuvam napora itd.

Objašnjenje za moj slučaj nemam...ni nitko nema... 13dnt sam imala odnose. Da li je moguće da se tad nešto primilo od nekog zaostalog folikula? Danas je 28 dnt. Da nije onda beta prevelika...
ništa mi nije jasno...al doktor je rekao da više ne gledamo na transfer jer taj dio jako zbunjuje.... Kontrola za tjedan dana.  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Super vijesti Strašna,samo sad nek se sve ljepo   :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Strašna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :pivo:  :rock:

----------


## kika222

Bravo strašna!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sad samo hrabro dalje!!!

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* cudo nase forumsko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i zdravu trudnocu do kraja!
*kameleon*  :Love:  grlim.

----------


## željkica

*strašna*  :Very Happy:   :pivo:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zdravu trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam cure moje......bez vas bi sve bilo teže....

----------


## žužy

*strašna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  najbolje moguče vijesti!Nek se tak nastavi!

----------


## ljubilica

*strašna*  :Sing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

strasna super  :Smile:  kako god se zacelo nek se zacelo to je najbitnije   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
uh mogu misliti kako ti je bilo ovih dana , sad samo cuvaj mrvu  :Wink:

----------


## kismet

strašna prekrasno i vibram za jedno treperavo  :Heart:  idući uvz

----------


## *DJ*

Strašna čestitam, predivno  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Strašna,čestitam !!! bravo !!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Strašna*, za 15. dpo beta je malo veća, ali nije alarmantno. Kada je sljedeća kontrola?

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna*, za 15. dpo beta je malo veća, ali nije alarmantno. Kada je sljedeća kontrola?


Ha??? Moja beta je definitivno premala........za taj dnt
za tjedan dana je UZV

----------


## Sandra1971

Strašna prekrasno! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Nismo se razumjele  :Smile: . Ako si imala odnos 13. dnt, onda ti je danas 15. dan nakon odnosa, odnosno ovulacije ako se dogodila na dan odnosa. Međutim, vidim da si zadnju betu vadila 24. dnt, a to bi bio 11. dpo, tada to fakat je jedna ogromna beta.

----------


## M@tt

Strašna čestitam od srca!

----------


## Strašna

Ma da...premala je za transfer...a prevelika za odnos.....
svasta....

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna čestitam od srca!


Hvala M@tt.... :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*strašna*  :Very Happy: ,neka samo dalje bude sve školski!

----------


## tantolina

Strasna   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kameleon  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tina29

*kameleon*  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strašna čestitam, stvarno čudo kod tebe  :Smile: 


Kameleon baš mi je žao...

----------


## kameleon

strašna, super vijesti!!  :Very Happy: 
hvala cure.. borba se nastavlja..  :Wink: 
nisam vadila betu, zvati ću sutra dr-a da pitam mogu li je ranije izvaditi budući da je napisao betu 23..?
svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više travanjskih trudnica!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ma daaaj kameleon.... Pa ne vjerujem... Ufaaa...  :Sad: 

Strasna, tvoja mrvica je stvarno pravo cudo... Nek samo lipo nastavi rasti i nek imas mirnu trudnocu...cestitam!!

----------


## Muma

Jutro! Moji večerašnji utrići su se jutros iscijedili u smeđem tonu  :Sad: . Vadila sam betu, nalaz oko 10, do tad ležeći položaj i "čupanje kose".

----------


## MalaMa

jutro.
muma i meni je slično bilo na dan vađenja bete. otišla poslije vađenja na vc i imala što vidjeti. lađe mi potonule, a ono beta 227 i curka samo što nije došla na svijet. želim ti isti scenarij. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Strašna*, super  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da za tjedan dana prokuca maleno srce !!!

----------


## bubekica

Muma, ne brini, mislim da ovdje ima vise onih koje su smedjarile u ranoj trudnoci od onih koje nisu....

----------


## s_iva

*Muma*, brljavljenja su skoro pa normalna na početku trudnoće, zato ne brini! Evo malo ~~~~~~ za današnju betu

*Kameleon*, ipak izvadi betu.

*Strašna*, lijepe vijesti, ~~~~~~~ za dalje

~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti u ovom prekrasnom proljetnom danu!!!

----------


## Mury

*Muma* draga, ja sam na dan vađenja bete ujutro ustala, kad na gaćicama roskasto narandžasti iscjedak, umrla od straha, posebno jer nije bio ni smeđi, nego baš onako svježa krv, odmah napravim test, kad test više nego pozitivan, izvadim betu, beta 4452, i taj dan mi dr. Alebić dao normabele da se malo smirim, i više nije ništa bilo do 7+5 kada mi je puknuo hematom, i poplava bila, ali bebe su to sve izdržale. Samo jadne na kraju nisu izdržale moje trudove i otvaranje  :Sad: .
Zato samo miruj, to smeđe ništa ne znači, meni su dr. rekli sve  dok traje implantacija, i dok se posteljica razvija, pucaju sitne kapilarice, i normalno je smeđarenje. Ja sam  nakon pucanja hematoma sa 7+5 imala smeđarenje i roskaste iscjetke sve do 15+2 TT. Zato nebrigaj, probaj se opustiti i miruj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Hvala vam cure, vi ste trenutno moj normabel pošto nemam baš takvih tabletica doma. Jučer navečer sam imala takvo hormonsko cmizdrenje na gluposti - poslije sam se nasmijala jer sam do sad samo slušala o tome, baš mi je dobro došla ta potvrda da se ipak nešto događa. A danas se probudim sa sumnjama. Ah, nadam se da će biti ok. Strah me uopće na wc zavirit dolje. Samo da sve stane i da je beta lijepa i dalje...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Muma* cestitam na predivnoj beti!
Za smedarenje su ti cure vec sve rekle, a ja cu ti jos samo reci da ce strahovi i sumnje odsada biti stalni pratioci jer si MAMA!
~~~~~~~~~~ za betu i trudnocu kao iz snova!

*Strasna* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu i ugodnu trudnocu!

Tuznicama veeeliki zagrljaj i puno, puno snage da se dignu i dodu do naaajsladeg cilja!

----------


## Ginger

Matt, kameleon  :Love: 

Muma, Strašna   :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabela1

Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta lijepo poduplala, a što se tiče smeđarenja ja zaista ne znam ni više ko ga nije imao. Meni se pojavilo u 5 tj. i bila sam uvjerena da je sve gotovo, zvala dr. Alebića koje me umirio , pila duphastone jedno dva dana dok je stalo i evo sad smo 11 tjedana. Sutra kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti da li je hematom konačno otišao.
Velika pusa svim friškim trudnicama i svim ostalim koje će to uskoro postati, rijetko pišem ali vas svekodnevno pratim  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Stigla beta 625.51. Sad sam mirnija. Hvala vam!  :Kiss:  Samo da ne bude više smeđih šokova.

----------


## Strašna

Vidiš da je sve ok  :Smile: 
Samo polako i bit ce super!

----------


## snupi

m*uma* bravo za betu, s*trašna* navijamo kod tebe i dalje za super scenario!

----------


## bubekica

*muma*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
u petak kad trebas sluzbeno vaditi ce to bit beturina i po! ima da nam doktor na dupe padne.

----------


## Muma

Izgleda da je moj način funkcioniranja "sve ili ništa". Koja razlika između zadnjeg postupka i ovog. Nek samo tak sve nastavi.
Sad sam dovoljno prisebna da zavibram svima za današnji dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Muma, strasna vibram vam do neba da dalje sve ide kako treba

----------


## sanda1977

muma i strašna i ostale puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Muma drago mi je da je beta porasla i da je sve ok ~~~~~~~~~ za srceko
I strasnoj ~~~~~~~~~ za srceko
Ja moram priznati da sam skroz cool, ne osjecam jajnik kao u prijasnjim ciklusima, valjda nije puknuo..ali bas nisam neka opterecena...
Svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve i da bude lijepih vijesti

----------


## smarija

muma super beta cestitam ti od srca

strasna tako sam sretna zbog tebe cestitke i tebi  :Very Happy:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muma i strasna saljem vam puno vibrica za srceka....
Svim ostalim cekalicama da docekaju velike bete.
Meni je sutra transfer 2 embrija...i onda ceeeeekanje bete.Tko ce iscekat.
Muma i strasna koji dan su vama vraceni embriji?

----------


## Snekica

Muma beta je predobra! Čestitam! sad laganim koracima do  :Heart: 
Strašna, stvarno si strašna u pravom smislu! Ako si ovulirala na 13dnt...WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! Nemam šta reći, uopće prvi put čujem za to, a očito je sve moguće! Priroda je nevjerojatna!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!

----------


## Muma

*ANGEL_26* bile su blastice, 5. dan (i kod Strašne također, valjda neće zamjerit što odgovaram u njeno ime)

Hvala vam cure na lijepim riječima.  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

> Muma, strasna vibram vam do neba da dalje sve ide kako treba


kak je to naša *jejja* u rimi sročila ja ču nadodati da se potpuno slažem sa njom!
*muma,strašna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da dalje ide sve po planu!
ostalima isto naravno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puse!

----------


## nana0501

Muma i Strasna milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceka na uzv

----------


## Strašna

*Muma* neću zamjerit naravno...sve si rekla....  :Smile: 
*Snekica*...nemam pojma sta se tu izdogadjalo. Al danas mi je muz ko iz topa, preko telefona rekao...pa seksali smo se mi 22., ili 23. ili 24.4. (19.tog je bio transfer)
Rekoh Moooolim? Totalno sam to smetnula s uma. Znam da se on zezao i govorio kao da on to mora malo "popravit"...A ja znam da sam se opirala, kao da ne smijemo da se nebi primilo i ovo od transfera, a i od odnosa. Ali onda me on detaljno podsjetio...i vidi vraga....stvarno smo se tad "zaigrali".... Sve se nešto poklopilo. Možda se i tad nešto dogodilo. Možda je od transfera bila biokemijska...to je logicno jer je beta bila pala sa 61,4 na 33,6. Mozda je ona pokrenula neki zaostali folikul ili nesto. I mozda se to primilo-to je logičan slijed porasta bete. Po tome bi sad odgovarala i beta i UZV. Ne znam ni sama. Nikako mi nije jasno, ali ovo je mozda za sada logicno i realno objasnjenje.

----------


## kameleon

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!
muma  :Very Happy:  super beta...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
strašna sve je to znanstvena fantastika, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
angel_26 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!!!
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
i svima još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
izvaditi ću betu 23. kako je bilo u planu...ali dva minusa su itekako loš znak...i još to smeđilo sa primjesama crvenog...teško da će biti neka lijepa brojčica kojoj sam se nadala...
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## paty

kameleon ne znam kod kojeg si doktora ali neće ti zamjeriti ako vadiš betu prije.
ja sam ju vadila 15 dan i nije se uopće naljutio.znam da par dana  puno znači, isčekivanje par dana je cijela vječnost.
mogla bi vaditi betu u petak.

----------


## Snekica

Strašna, šta god i kako god beta je tu! I drugo nas ne zanima!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## žužy

*muma*,super se poduplala baš kako treba  :Klap:  laganini samo...
*strašna*,ma kako god bilo na početku-prošlo je.Bitno da je sad sve super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko malo!

----------


## piki

Muma prekrasno duplanje, ~~~~~~~~~ tebi i Strašnoj za malena srčeka na ultrazvuku za koji tjedan!
Evo da se i ovdje prijavam danas sam 0 dnt! Imala sam transfer jedne smrznute mrvice (bila je jedna i preživjela odmrzavanje), nije baš fantastična ali je ipak kod mene!

----------


## bubekica

*piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu!

----------


## Muma

*piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek nađe odlično mjesto i još bolje se ugnijezdi!!! Sretna ti 2ww.

----------


## žužy

> *piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek nađe odlično mjesto i još bolje se ugnijezdi!!! Sretna ti 2ww.


X
Sretno *piki*!

----------


## Snekica

piki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu betu za 2tj.!

----------


## Strašna

*piki* sretno ~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*piki*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## kleopatra

piki sretno......<3
Strašna ..ja sam se baš nasmijala tvom opisu događa sa zaigravanjem  :Smile:  bitno da je beta zaigrana !!!!  :Very Happy: 
Muma  tvoja beta je ludiloo ...neka tako nastavi   :Very Happy: 
za sve cure u bilo kojem stadiju šaljem puno poljubaca i zagrljaja....evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Svima puno dobrih I pozitivnih beta

----------


## MalaMa

> Stigla beta 625.51. Sad sam mirnija. Hvala vam!  Samo da ne bude više smeđih šokova.


ma šta beta? beturina!!!!
baš mi je drago da je tako velika  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## barbi26

*Strašna, Muma*, baš sam sretna zbog vas!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vjerujem da će sve biti ok do kraja!

Ja sam malo van forme uhvatila me neka upala grla, bakterijska, pa sam na sumamedu... dr kaže da neće ništa štetit sad na početku, nadam se da je upravu...
inače odradili smo prvi uzv u ned, vdi se uredan gm i žv, ponavljamo za tj dana i nadamo se otkucajima

----------


## kiki30

muma,lijepa beta!  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~
piki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!! 
barbi,za jedno maleno srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Destiny child

Bravo Strašna ! Nisam baš više često ovdje i danas slučajno naletim i vidim odlične vijesti! Čuvaj se i sretno do kraja!

----------


## Strašna

> Bravo Strašna ! Nisam baš više često ovdje i danas slučajno naletim i vidim odlične vijesti! Čuvaj se i sretno do kraja!


Hvala puno draga!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

da zavibriram za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a poseban skok za mumu i njenu betu  :Very Happy: 
ja vam samo spavam (jedva izdržim da na posal ne zaspem) ova slatka mučnina me ne pušta,tako da svima šaljem skupni  :Kiss:

----------


## sami_os

muma, strašna...jako mi je drago zbog vas  :Very Happy:  čuda se događaju i nema pravila nikakvih..samo kad bi se toga malo češće sjetili bilo bi lakše  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

cure i decki, malo off topic, pozivamo vas sve da nam se pridruzite u setnji Zajedno za plodnost koja ce se odrzati 27.04. na Trgu bana Jelacica od 10 do 14 sati. Tim povodom napravljen je novi avatar koji mozete naci u Postavkama (uredi avatar) i presvuci se

----------


## ANGEL_26

Cureeeee imam tremu idem jos malo na transfer po svoje embriceeeee....uhhhh

----------


## adal

*muma* cestitam  :Very Happy: 
*bubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  betu

----------


## Argente

*muma*, bravoooo, dobrodošla u trudnice!!!
*strašna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: e pa svašta od tebe, spontano zatrudniti u IVF ciklusu!

*kameleon*  :Love:  baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kjara

piki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se čvrsto primi za svoju mamicu

----------


## Kjara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima trebaju, za punkcije, transfere čekalice i sve vas hrabrilice, evo samo da javim da smo od sutra u postupku FET-a na VV

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Very Happy: 
*strašna* držim  :fige:  da se nastavi u revijalnom tonu
*piki* *~~~~~~~~~* za ogromnu betu
*kameleon* *~~~~~~~~~* za ogromnu betu
kako su nam betočekalice ostale???
u srijedu sam na prvoj fm

----------


## Ginger

Strašna, ti si totalni fenomen  :Yes: 
bubekica, kak si ti?
Muma, joooj koliko trubušastih će se špancirati  :Smile:  bravo!

i evo samo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

meni stiže m...grozno mi je što se nisam imala ni čemu nadati.....
al mislim da će pasti koji prirodnjak dok čekamo stimulirani 
nemam ja živaca čekati tak dugo...

----------


## Muma

Hvalaaaaaa! Sutra sje službena beta pa zovem dr da čujem kaj će reći na brojku. Danas nema ni traga smeđem, pa sam mirnija.  :Smile: 
*ANGEL_26* sretno s mrvama!
Svima šaljem hrpu vibrica za što uspješnije postupke, plusiće i bete! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da se i ja pridruzim cekalicama. Vraceni su mi 3dnevni embriji,jedan 10stanicni,a jedan 12 stanicni. Sad cekanje bete....

----------


## bubekica

*ANGEL_26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kad je beta?
*Kjara*  :fige:   za bracu ili seku!
*Ginger* dobro sam. crinone me ubija jer jedva drzim oci otvorene, temp mi je prek dana do 37,5... mogla bih samo spavati, nista mi ne bi falilo. zivci su (zasad) ok.  :Kiss: 
*ljubilica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fm!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Bubekica mislim za 14 dana,jos nisam dobila upute.

----------


## Snekica

bubekice kad stavljaš crinone?

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice kad stavljaš crinone?


navecer prije spavanja, zasto?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo da se i ja pridruzim cekalicama. Vraceni su mi 3dnevni embriji,jedan 10stanicni,a jedan 12 stanicni. Sad cekanje bete....



cak  12st  na  3  dan  ?  prvi put  cujem  ali zvuci  odlicno  za  3dan   , sretno

----------


## ANGEL_26

Da i ja sam se iznenadila. Biolog kaze da je to jako dobro. Ali rezultat cemo vidit za dva tjedva. Hvala ti trebat ce mi srece kao i svima....puse za svih

----------


## žužy

*vatra*,kak je draga,jel sve prošlo dobro?
*ljubilice*, :pivo:  za prvu fm!
* ANGEL_26*,sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek je beta najtaman!
*bubek* spavalice,evo malo navijačkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za tvoje mrvice!
*GINGER*  :Love: 
*Kjara*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET!
*barbi*,iš iš prehlada... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za srčeko!
*kameleon*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su testiči lagali i da beta pokaže pozitivnu stranu!
*anabela 1*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da je hematom nestao!
*Muma* draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si dr. A zbilja padne na guzicu dok vidi tvoju beturinu!
Ako sam koga izostavila,šaljem  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta danas 2090....  :Sad:  :X  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*,si zvala,pitala doktora u vezi bete?Prošlo je 6 dana od zadnje kolko vidim.

----------


## Strašna

pa jesam...bila kod svog doktora u pz... kaze da nista nije izgubljeno...al ja imam sve manje nade. Kaze da se beta preko 1200 sporije dupla itd... Al mislim da ništa od toga. Samo preeeedugo traje. Za dva dana ponavljam betu.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Strasna da sve prode u redu...nista mi to nije jasno....

----------


## žužy

Čovječe,pa kad bu prestalo to maltretiranje živaca... :gaah: 
Nemoj gubiti nadu,vidi kaj si sve prošla do sad s tim betama pa si vidla malog mjehurića!Ja ti želim od sveg srca da na sljedečem uzv čujete i glasno srce junaka!
Za početak, :fige:  za preksutra.Drži se!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam već lagano luda.... ali šta ču...druge nemam..kako god...samo nek se riješi...

----------


## vatra86

*Strašna* nisi jedina... ~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se sto prije rijesi
i ja cu danas  :cupakosu:  .... opet folikul prazan..  :Shock:  sta reci..zasto? kako? nemam pojma..nisam imala snage nis pitati, samo sam plakala.. sad sam malo bolje..slijedeci ciklus (ako nestane cista, i ako se ne pojavi jos koja) idemo na dugi stimulirani.. (ne znam koja je razlika izmedju dugog i kratkog) eto toliko od mene
hvala vam na vibrama i ja vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*žužy*  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*vatra86* zao mi je sto prirodnjak nije uspio, ali ja to gledam s vedrije strane - sa stimuliranim imate daleko vece sanse, pogotovo s obzirom na sgram.
dugi stimulirani krece cca 21dc. onog ciklusa koji prethodi ciklusu u kojem ce biti punkcija. 
drz se!  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

hvala bubi....samo se nadam da ne budu prazni i u stimuliranom..sjecam se muminog slucaja.. ma znam kad pocinje dugi, a kad kratki ali koja je razlika poslije.. kaze kameleon da se dobije vise j.s. da li ima jos koji razlog? ma nemam pojma... mozda i bolje da sto manje znam.. samo cu misliti... a treba i dočekati pocetak 6.mj. uh..

----------


## bubekica

a vidis kak je kod *mume* zavrsilo, pretpostavljam da se neces bunit na takav scenarij?  :Smile: 
ne znam za razlike... saljem hug!

----------


## kiki30

Strašna da sve bude dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra,ma nemoj sad ništa mislit  :Smile:  uživaj u lijepim danima,brzo će 6 mj. i onda će sve doći na svoje a do tada evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Angel,bravo za mrvice,neka se lijepo ugnjezde ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

žužy, argente  :Kiss:  i hvala!!!!!
vatra  :Love: , iš ciste i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za stimulirani!
strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve bude ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bubekica, angel_26 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!
i svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba...

----------


## žužy

*Vatra*,žao mi je što nije uspjelo  :Love: 
I slažem se s bubekicom,totalno imate veče šanse u stimuliranom.Dosta više s tim igranjem živaca u prirodnjacima...Samo nek ciste nebude  :fige: ,jel ovu sad doktor ispunktiral?I brzo će proči svibanj,vidjet ćeš,taman napuniš baterije i počinje pik-pik  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

A jooooj, još crne kronike...
*Strašna* više nitko nije pametan, nema se kaj reći osim poslati ti vibre i zagrljaje i nadati se najboljem! Nek malo čudo dokaže tko je glavni, nikakve brojčice.
*vatra* kak je rekao moj dr - ja sam "posebna tratinčica", ne brini, neće ti se ponoviti moj scenarij 1.ivf-a! Al nek ti se ponovi 2.!!!  :Smile: 

By the way, kakve su ovo novosti ispod avatara? Kak bi to trebalo funkcionirati?  :Confused:

----------


## žužy

*Muma*,tratinčice naša  :Laughing: ,evo ja sam ti polajkala posta,nadam se da budeš vidla to iduči tjedan.

----------


## Muma

Ja i dalje nemam nikakve palčiće da lajkam, ali nećemo zachetavat. Zahvaljujem za tvoj lajkić!

----------


## vatra86

ma cista je bila posljedice prosle punkcije na drugom jajniku, ali se smanjuje..vidjet cemo da li ce jos koja doci na ovom sta je danas punktiran.. imate vi pravo... uzivat cu u ovom suncu i suncati svoje jajnike i maternicu da budu spremni..  :Laughing:  a nadam se i muminom scenariju sa drugog ivf-a
cure moje ne mogu vas danas pohvatat, saljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i veeeeeeliko hvala i veeeeeeeelike puse

----------


## Sandra1971

> *ljubilice*, za prvu fm!
> * ANGEL_26*,sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek je beta najtaman!
> *bubek* spavalice,evo malo navijačkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za tvoje mrvice!
> *GINGER* 
> *Kjara*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET!
> *barbi*,iš iš prehlada... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za srčeko!
> *kameleon*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su testiči lagali i da beta pokaže pozitivnu stranu!
> *anabela 1*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da je hematom nestao!
> *Muma* draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si dr. A zbilja padne na guzicu dok vidi tvoju beturinu!
> Ako sam koga izostavila,šaljem


X
*Strašna* nemam iskustva, ne razumijem se baš previše, ali ipak se nadam da će sve biti u redu 
*Vatra86*  :Love:

----------


## paty

Vatra86 jeb. miša,zar opet.šta ti reći isplači pa u nove pobjede
razlika između dugog i kratkog je ta da se počinješ pikati  mislim 7 dana prije ciklusa a u kratkom 1 dan ciklusa.

----------


## željkica

ljubilice, za prvu fm!
ANGEL_26,sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek je beta najtaman!
bubek spavalice,evo malo navijačkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!
GINGER
Kjara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET!
barbi,iš iš prehlada... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~ za srčeko!
kameleon, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su testiči lagali i da beta pokaže pozitivnu stranu!
anabela 1, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~ da je hematom nestao!
Muma draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si dr. A zbilja padne na guzicu dok vidi tvoju beturinu!

X,i ja se švercam!

sutra idem na prvi uz  :scared:  tek je u 6!

----------


## Peony

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme, a ovdje se izdogađala čuda.
*Žužy* jako mi je žao, nisam mogla vjerovati kada sam čitala. Znam kako to boli, ali znam i da ćeš se oporaviti i uskoro biti predivna trudnica.
*Strašna* ja sam oduvijek vjerovala u čuda i često se potvrdilo da sam u pravu. Zato vjerujem da će sve biti u redu.
*Vatra*, valjda ti je suđeno da imaš proljetnu bebu! :Wink: 
*Bubi* lezi, odmaraj i nemoj misliti na torticu. :Grin:  Zelim ti najveseliji prvomajski roštilj ikad!
I za kraj *Muma* ne mogu opisati koliko sam bila presretna kada sam pročitala tvoju betu. :Very Happy:  Čestitam od srca!!! Neka do kraja bude školski.
 :Kiss:  svima, osobito onima koje sam izostavila!

----------


## dino84

*Strašna*, stvarno vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to!
*vatra*, još jednom  :Love: 

I svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolne punkcije, velike bete i uspješne uzv-e!

Meni je danas štoperica, u subotu punkcija i nadam se najboljem s obzirom na sve.

----------


## tina29

[QUOTE=željkica;2393422]ljubilice, za prvu fm!
ANGEL_26,sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek je beta najtaman!
bubek spavalice,evo malo navijačkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!
GINGER
Kjara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET!
barbi,iš iš prehlada... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~ za srčeko!
kameleon, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su testiči lagali i da beta pokaže pozitivnu stranu!
anabela 1, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~ da je hematom nestao!
Muma draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si dr. A zbilja padne na guzicu dok vidi tvoju beturinu!

X,i ja se švercam!  :Embarassed: 

i još ču nadodati-*vatra* draga da slijedeči put bude dobitni!
*željkice* i ja sutra na uzv,nadam se najboljem i jedva čekam da vidim opet kak mi to malo biče hopsa u trbuhu! 
i meni je uvijek pred uzv  :scared: 
evo za tvoj prvi uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,puno!
svima puse i sorry ako sam koga izostavila nije namjerno.

----------


## Strašna

Nadam se i ja drage moje...skupa s vama...a sad kako bude. I dalje sam spremna na sve  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

strašna ja se duboko nadam da če stvarno biti sve ok puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Muma

*tina29*, *željkica* sretno na uzv! Uživajte u pogledu na vaše mrve!!!

----------


## arlena

Ooooo,pa tu ima lijepih novosti!!! Muma, pa ti si trudna!!!!!!!! Cestitam! 
Strasna -saljem puuuno vibrica da sve bude najbolje kako moze  :Smile:  
I naravno, svim curama u postupku neka se zavrsi lijepim trudnocama

----------


## crvenkapica77

a hebemu  strasna  kako mi je zao  sto  se  ovako mucis,  
ne znam  sta bi rekla vise  ali  se nadam  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da ce sve zavrsit  dobro  

svima  koji su  u postupku  saljem  punoooo   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  folikule,  za  lijepe  js,  za  kvalitetne  embrije  , uspjesne  transfere   :Smile: 
koji cekaju betu   pogotovo   puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Evo da i ja svima pozelim puno srece, s obzirom da sam nova na forumu. nemogu vas jos pojedinacno imenovat ali redovno vas citam i svima skupa zelim puno uspjeha.
Ja jedva cekam da krenem u postupak uf ovo cekanje izludjuje, cure drage super mi je kako ste jedna uz drugu to je bas predivno.

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice,pa ti si nam čekalica bete,da bude jedna lijepa brojčica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se završi sretno...

----------


## rozalija

> Ooooo,pa tu ima lijepih novosti!!! Muma, pa ti si trudna!!!!!!!! Cestitam! 
> Strasna -saljem puuuno vibrica da sve bude najbolje kako moze  
> I naravno, svim curama u postupku neka se zavrsi lijepim trudnocama


X

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Ja sam prva pa kuham kavicu za vas  :Coffee:  a onda jurim vadit betu  :scared: 
U nedostatku vremena šaljem svima kolektivne vibre, isključivo za lijepe vijesti danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogomnu beturinu!!!
A ja evo pijem kavu što je Muma poslužila  :Smile: , i trk na posao!!!
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Hvala svim curama na vibricama za sve pozitivno.
Saljem i ja vama puno vibrica i drzim palceve.
Strasna zelim ti od srca da sve prode u redu. 
Da nije ovog foruma ne znam kako bi izdrzale do bete. 
Neka nam travanj donese sve najbolje.

----------


## Mucica

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag da sve završi kao savršena školska trudnoća
*Vatra* a k jarcu  :Evil or Very Mad:  pa zašto te tako muče ti prazni folikuli  :cupakosu:  žao mi je draga  :Love:  ali sljedeći put je sigurno dobitan postupak  :Kiss: 
*Muma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu
*Željkica*, *Tina29* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv
*Bubi* evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice

----------


## Muma

Evo meeeee. Onako školski, 1364.63  :Very Happy:  Sad čekam da doktor izađe iz sale da mu javim vijesti, pa svojoj ginekologici... Uh, baš sam sretna!!!!
Želim vam svima ovakve bete, od srca!

----------


## Strašna

Sretnoooooo! baš si me razveselila...to je genijalno..... Bravo Muma!

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d :-d

----------


## ljubilica

bravo *muma*  :Very Happy:   :Sing:

----------


## Mucica

Muma  :Very Happy:  savršeno  :Very Happy:  neka tako sve savršeno ostane do kraja  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*Muma* :Very Happy:  :Sing:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Muma* - čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Muma  :Very Happy: 
Bubi jel opet piskis od 6 dc?  :Razz: 
Mene drzi jos malo tuga od jucer al ce proci, sva sam nekako zgubljena.
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* nije jos 6dpt, danas sam tek 4dpt, al planiram piskiti tek 10dpt...

----------


## vatra86

Ma salim se bubi..to mi je tako simpaticno bilo kod tebe a i kod mume.. Samo da bude pozitivno..  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

Muma, ovo se neki duplići smiješe  :Smile:  (ako bude koji dečko, imam ja jednu udavaču u pripremi)
Strašna, od srca ti želim da i idući uvz donese slatko iznenađenje i da pobijediš sve brojke  :Heart: 
Bubekica, znači cvjetići pupaju već 4-ti dan, još samo 6 dana do pobjedničkog pi-pi testa, ne sumnjam u proljetne pupoljčiće...

Svim čekalicama uvz-a sretno, tina 29, željkica - posebne vibre za vas! ; betočekalice, odmaralice, planiralice...nek vam se ostvari sve što prižuljkujete i da ovu godinu ispratite lijepo trbušaste!

----------


## hrki

Muma,bravo za beturinu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

bravo muma!

----------


## tonkica

Muma cestitam super beta

----------


## Bubimitka81

Muma čestitam, beta ti je mrak  :Very Happy: 

Strašna nadam sse da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Strašna* - želim to od  :Heart:  da doživite happy end!!!!!!!   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## jejja

Muma :D predivna beta, zasluzila si draga .
Vatra, grlim, drzi se , bit ce to iduci put kako treba!

----------


## lulu-mama

> Evo meeeee. Onako školski, 1364.63  Sad čekam da doktor izađe iz sale da mu javim vijesti, pa svojoj ginekologici... Uh, baš sam sretna!!!!
> Želim vam svima ovakve bete, od srca!


Bravo Muma!!!! 
Čestitke! Predivno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*kadauna  isprazni  inbox   )*

----------


## jejja

Cure pitanjce, kako se daje decapeptyl? Igla je puno veca i cini mi se deblja od gonala pa sam zbunj. Koliko duboko ju pod kutem moram ubost?  S gonalom je bilo lako, do kraja i bok...ovo me sad strasi

----------


## crvenkapica77

pika  se  isto  kao  i sa  menopurima  ili  gonalima  , potpuno isto   , mene je  od njih malo  peklo  ali malkice  

muma  bravo  !!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure pitanjce, kako se daje decapeptyl? Igla je puno veca i cini mi se deblja od gonala pa sam zbunj. Koliko duboko ju pod kutem moram ubost?  S gonalom je bilo lako, do kraja i bok...ovo me sad strasi


ja sam ga bockala do kraja u stomak, meni te igle od gonala i dec. izgledaju nekako isto...

----------


## Muma

Hvala vam drage moje!  :Kiss: 
Sad laganini dalje. Betu ponavljam u ponedjeljak pa se poslije toga nadam jednom lijepom prikazu na uzv-u, samo se pitam koliko ćemo brojati - 1 ili 2?
*kismet* dogovoreno! Cura ili cure su već zakaparene, tako da te predbilježim za dečkića. Ha ha...
*jejja* u trbuh!

----------


## kiki30

Muma,predivna beta!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ako se ja dobro sjecam nekih starih prica po forumu, nisu svi decapeptyli isti
http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-175.pdf
http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-174.pdf
mozda ovo pomogne. 
to koristis u dugom protokolu?

----------


## bubekica

a mozda je i isti lijek samo se moze davat ispod koze i u misic, ovisno za kaj se koristi. mozda je ta tvoja igla za u misic.

----------


## vucica

*muma*ČESTITAAAAAAAAAAM!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

hej svima!
*muma*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo,odlična beta,baš sam happy! puse!
*kismet*  :Kiss: 
mi bili na uzv-u,sve super,jako sam sretna!
*željkice* tebi još malo za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubekica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrve!
*mucica*  :Kiss: 
*strašna* još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od viška glava ne boli!
eh sad sam ziher nekog izostavila pa ču ja da nebi bilo ljutnje još malo kolektivno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## mare41

jejja, kakav to decapeptyl imas? da nije depo? decapeptyl je inace s tankom iglicom

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

*TRAVANJ 2013. (1)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (3xIVF, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.04.
kameleon, RI, sekundarni IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 23.04.
sami_os, VV, 1.IVF 24.04.
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 29.04.
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 29.04.
piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF) 30.04.
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu 


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mima32, SD, 1. IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); roan, Ri, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)

ON-GO  
4/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF); tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tonkica, 1.IVF; kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF), riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

08/2013: Ž od milivoj73, PFC, FET trudilica za drugu bebu

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tasha1981, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## bubekica

za kraj radnog tjedna!  :Smile: 
zelim svima ugodan vikend i jos bolji i sretniji iduci tjedan!
 :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*bubi* mene nigdje na listi  :Smile:  a u srijedu 1.fm  :Grin:

----------


## mima32

Muma, cestitam. 
Strasna, da sve na kraju bude u najboljem redu.
Moram priznat da sam se malo pogubila na temi pa ostalima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Netko je pitao za Decapeptyl. Ja sam ga pikala potkozno u nadlakticu (moze i u trbuh). To su one gotove injekcije. Cijelu iglu unutra pod otprilike 45 stupnjeva ako je u nadlakticu.

Prijavljujem se u cekalice bete. Danas nam je vracen 8-stanicni trodnevni embrij. Za 12. dana beta.

Cemu sluzi Decapeptyl 4 dan nakon transfera?
I gdje vadite betu?

----------


## bubekica

> *bubi* mene nigdje na listi  a u srijedu 1.fm


Gledaj bolje  :Razz: 
Mima32~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Pikas se isto kao s gonalima,samo ces primjetit da je igla malo deblja dok probije u kozu.

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Muma, cestitam. 
> Strasna, da sve na kraju bude u najboljem redu.
> Moram priznat da sam se malo pogubila na temi pa ostalima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Netko je pitao za Decapeptyl. Ja sam ga pikala potkozno u nadlakticu (moze i u trbuh). To su one gotove injekcije. Cijelu iglu unutra pod otprilike 45 stupnjeva ako je u nadlakticu.
> 
> Prijavljujem se u cekalice bete. Danas nam je vracen 8-stanicni trodnevni embrij. Za 12. dana beta.
> 
> Cemu sluzi Decapeptyl 4 dan nakon transfera?
> I gdje vadite betu?



Mima 32 da ostane mala mrvica. U slicno vrijeme idemo vadit betu.
Ne zelim nikog reklamirat ali ja cu vadit betu u labor centru. Sretni broj sam tamo docekala kad sam ostala trudna tako da cu opet tamo pa ju ponovit u petrovoj.

----------


## bubekica

*mima32* beta se vadi na uputnicu, ne moras privatno. pretpostavljam da se moze i na SD izvaditi (ja vadim na VV).

----------


## sarazg33

*Draga Muma*-čestitam ti od srca,iskreno draga ja sam se pogubila po ovom forumu od kada je "naše" odbrojavanje rastjerano,tako da kad uhvatim vremena škicam tamo i tamo sam i vidjela jer je netko napisao da si trudna,jako,jako sam sretna zbob tebe.
Svim drugim curama želim što prije da budu trudnice....pusa od mene.

----------


## crvenkapica77

vi koje ste imale pozitivnu betu, da vas pitam , iscjedak 5dpt , gusci , bijeli, bez mirisa, jeste imale ??
to inace imam pred mengu pa sam nekako tuzna ....
nesto se  bas  ne sjecam   da  sam  ga imala  kad  sam  ostala  trudna, 
citajuci  vas  neke  jeste  imale  ali  ne  i poz. betu nakon..  :/

----------


## Muma

*crvenkapica* ne mogu ti reći realno jer sam ja imala stalno iscjedak zbog utrića  :neznam:  Moraju se javiti cure koje ih nisu koristile  :Undecided:

----------


## jejja

Hvala na pojasnjenjima, jos mi je sad Vatra nasa objasnila neke detalje pa kuzim da san blesava i da igla nije toliko velika koliko sam ja mislila.. uglavnom, od iduceg tjedna sam bockalica samo da menga dodje...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Crvenkapica ja sam to imala ali najvjerojatnije od crinone gela

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muma cestitam od srca na velikoj beti,uzivaj u trudnoci jer je to najljepse razdoblje....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne  od  utrica  i  gela  vec  bas  iscjedak   ....

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* koliko se sjecam spiki s prije zaceca, creamy iscjedak (slican losionu) je karakteristicar za razdoblje nakon ovulacije, mozda je sad pojacan zbog velike doze progesterona. kakogod, nisi jos - pred menstruaciju, nemoj se brinuti.

----------


## bubekica

Prijavljujem roskasti iscjedak, 4dpt blastocisti... Ovako je krenuo moj prvi pokusaj, s tim da je tad to bio 7dpt...  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

Ma daaaaj, kak već sad? Bubekica, zeeen... Meni je doktorica rekla da iscjetke zanemarujem. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

A ne znam, sarafi me trbuh cijeli dan, osjetim da je napuhan i sad vidim ovo. Skroz je prozirnkasto roskasto... A ne znam, vec mi je pun kufer.

----------


## vatra86

*bubi* a sta bi bilo kasno da je implantacija? ne kuzim se jos u to..

----------


## M@tt

*Muma* prekrasna beta. Čestitam, uživaj

----------


## bubekica

> *bubi* a sta bi bilo kasno da je implantacija? ne kuzim se jos u to..


Nije kasno, al strah me, nisam ja te srece. No dobro, strpljivo do testica.

----------


## piki

Muma prekrasna "prva" beta! Ovakav scenarij svima želim!
Mimi32 ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrva lijepo ugnijezdi!
bubekica znaš da ima raznoraznih isjedaka u razna doba ciklusa. Samo polako, bez živciranja. Nadam se da bude sve u redu. I meni je kao i mumi dr. rekla da bez obzira na iscjetke samo nastavim s terapijom. Btw kak si ti izbjegla utriće?!? I ja bih (ako bude sljedeći put)!

----------


## bubekica

Rekla sam da idem radit i da mi je nezgodno s utricima, napravila se malo blesava i pitala jer postoji alternativa...

----------


## piki

Nije ti loša taktika bubekica :Smile:  
Jel ima netko tko je bio na FETu i ima inače normalne ovulacije? Ja od transfera osjećam jajnike, a prije ništa. Sad ne znam jel to normalno. Svako malo mi se jave (redovno na smjene da znam da imam dva!).

----------


## jejja

bubekica  :fige:  ~~~~~ da to nije nista strasno, drzim znas kakve fige draga da taj rozi vragic ode, nestane i da se mrva drzi i da se ugnjezdila...

----------


## nov@

muma, predivna beta, ČESTITAM!  :Very Happy: 
nisam u toku baš, nemojte zamjerat što vas sve ne nabrajam, pa svima želim lijepe bete i još puno ovakvih odličnih vijesti!!!!

----------


## željkica

evo me sa uz, jedno snažno srce kuca!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*željkica* bravo za srčeko!!!  :Very Happy: 
*bubekica* nitko od nas "nije te sreće" nakon toliko vremena rada na bebi. Kad me netko sad pita jesam li trudna ja ne mogu reći da jesam nego kažem "za sad je ok". Mislim, kakav je to odgovor? Da ne duljim, želim ti da baš sad jesi te sreće pa da i ti ne vjeruješ betama ko ni ja.
I hvala svima na čestitkama  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo zeljkice !! 

bubekica zar i kod tebe problemi ? joj meni vec sad ovako nesto da se moram vec na 5dpt nervirat 
i mene sarafa cijeli dan, a di je sl. petak kad test tek mogu napravit, danas dobila drugu stopericu 
sad ce me izludit svaki dan virkanje u gacice, a nije mi rano za mengu jer vec dva ciklusa dobijam 24dc mengu i sve pocelo od koristenja euthyroxa a on hoce mengu poremetit, meni je skratio na 24dc a danas je 22dc pa uh ...
bubekica kod tebe moze bit i implantacija zasto ne , kako kasno , pa i nije meni je to taman 
pa ja sam imala 10dpt krvarenje kad sam ostala trudna i dr.  mi rekao  d a je  implantacijsko

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice  :Very Happy:  
Bubi ja dijelim misljenje od jejje..nek se to mrva gnjezdi..i tek te sad shvacam zasto tako razmisljas... Ali ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne fali
Strasna?

----------


## bubekica

Ma sigurno je implantacijsko  :Razz:  Ajde bjezte uzivat u petku!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubekica  zar  ne  dobijas  brevactid  5dpt  ?

----------


## Snekica

bubi ne sviraj! Biti će sve to za 5! I da... implatacijsko je!  :Razz: 
Imamo i jednu trudnicu da malo popunimo neznam da li ožujak ili travanj jer je sad u 7tt. Našu riječku Rodicu Butterfly101 je iznenadila spontana trudnoća!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mucica

> evo me sa uz, jedno snažno srce kuca!!!!!!!


 :Very Happy:  bravo  :Very Happy:  *Željkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~  da sve bude savršeno do kraja  :Kiss: 
*Bubi* ma bit će sve super, to mora da se obje mrvice ugnježđuju u mamicu pa zato ima malo rozog iscjetka  :Yes:  evo još ~~~~~~~~~~ za svaki slučaj  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* ne, ne primam boostere, nije praksa na VV, osim brevactida na dan punkcije u stimuliranom ciklusu.
svim mojim navijacima saljem  :Kiss: 
smirila sam se, opet sam zen i cekam. na ulosku je cisto, ni kod brisanja nema niceg.

----------


## lulu-mama

Bubekica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro. Vidis da je prosao vec taj iscjedak. Samo coool  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

aaaaa ima lijepih vijesti!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  muma, beta je zakon!!!! 
željkica čestitam na  :Heart:  i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do kraja trudnoće!!!!!!!!!
bubekica   :fige:  da je implatacijsko!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
crvenkapica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu ili plusić!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kika222

Bubekice prijavljujem se sutra za početak pikanja ... Ne brini, to je implantacijsko...Svima puno sreće želim!!!! Muma bravo za betu!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

*strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  ogrmnu betu i  :Heart:  junačko...
*bubi*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za + i beturinu  :Smile: 
*muma*, to je ta beta  :Smile:  čestitam...
*vatra8*6, žao mi je zbog folikulića, ali vibram za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~
*željkice, tina29* za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~
ostalima, koje sam preskočila, vibram iz sveg srca, šta god da je u pitanju i u kojoj god fazi da su  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

*muma*, prekrasna beta! ~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv u ponedjeljak! Tako sam sretna zbog tebe!
*vatra8*, nadam se da će idući postupak biti bingo!
*bubi* za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovo roskasto bila implantacija! Držim fige za betu! (Odnosno testić  :Wink:  )

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Evo one koja ne spava  :Smile: 
*bubekica* nek tak ostane i dalje!!!
*tikki*  :Love:  u ponedjeljak samo javljam betu, ne znam kad će uzv, nadam se da će me moja gin pogledati prije dr.A (za 2 tjedna) čisto da utvrdimo da li je sve na svom mjestu, a i brojčano stanje  :Confused: 
Joj tako ste sve drage da mi je već neugodnjak  :Embarassed:  Hvala vam kaj se radujete sa mnom! 
Želim svima lijep vikend i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, naročito betočekalicama!
A sad kavica, čaj, kakao....  :Coffee:

----------


## mg1975

*Muma* čestitam na beti i da sve bude i dalje ok ~~~~
*bubekica* budi i dalje zen i šaljem  :fige:  + ~~~~ za lijepu betu

ostalim također šaljem malo ~~~~~

e da pridružujem se Muminoj kavi, čajem .....

----------


## žužy

Strašna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!
Željkice,  :Very Happy:  za srculence!
Tina,  :Kiss: 
Bubekica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve u redu.I gel zna imati za nuspojavu kojekve obojane iscjetke.Al više mi se sviđa ovo za kaj sve cure navijaju,da se malac gnijezdi  :Smile: 
Čestitam Butterfly na trudnoči!
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim pikalicama i onima koje tek kreču u postupke!A betočekalicama želim prave bete od početka!

----------


## željkica

jutro evo i mene na kavici odnosno ja ću nes jer mi je od svega muka,kažem ja jučer dr da imam cjelodnevnu muku a on meni ko te šljivi to si htjela! :Laughing: 

*žužy* kako si ti?
*bubekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Muma* čestitam na beti i da sve bude i dalje ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

*željkice* super za srčeko :Very Happy: 
*Muma* čestitam :Very Happy: 
i  našoj novoj trudnici* Butterfly i*skrene čestitke :Very Happy: 
*Bubekica* i meni se čini da će to prije biti implantacijsko malo je prerano za m

----------


## žužy

Željkice,a si me nasmijala,dobar ti je doktor  :lool:  A čuj,ima čovjek prav,tak si htela,sad nek ti bu,hahaha!
A kak sam..neznam,nisam baš naj.Kad bi bar ovaj fizički dio prestal,da dođem na staro kolko tolko..s ovim drugim jednostavno moraš živjeti.8.5. imam kontrolu u Petrovoj pa se tome veselim.

----------


## kiki30

Željkice,bravo za malo hrabro srčeko!!!  :Very Happy: 
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude lijepa brojčica
butterfly,čestitam i tu na trudnoći !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> Željkice,a si me nasmijala,dobar ti je doktor  A čuj,ima čovjek prav,tak si htela,sad nek ti bu,hahaha!
> A kak sam..neznam,nisam baš naj.Kad bi bar ovaj fizički dio prestal,da dođem na staro kolko tolko..s ovim drugim jednostavno moraš živjeti.8.5. imam kontrolu u Petrovoj pa se tome veselim.


drago mi je da sam te nasmijala! nadam se da će ti otkrit u čemu je problem i da će sljedeći postupak bit dobitan! :Love:

----------


## žužy

Hvala draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*žužy* šaljem ti vibre na kvadrat da se što prije vratiš u normalu i zaskočiš mužića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Shy kiss: 
*butterfly* čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta danas 2894....prije dva dana 2090.... :Sad: 
Uzv tek u utorak....

----------


## Gabi25

Strašna ne bi htjela dizati paniku ali ovo ne izgleda dobro, nemoj čekati utorak, javi se u bolnicu na hitnu makar da isključe vanmatericnu. S tim se nije za igrati, mene u ovakvoj situaciji nisu pustili ni doma po stvari nego me odmah strpali u bolnicu.

----------


## Strašna

Pa gestacijska vrecica se vidjela u maternici...tad je doktor iskljucio vanmateričnu...možda nije trebao...više ne znam ni sama....

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Strašna  :Love:   :Sad: 
Željkica, uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Strasna zelim ti od sveg srca da sve prode uredu...da te utjesim znam cure koje je tako beta zezala,bile su jedno vrijeme hospitalizirane i na kraju je sve proslo uredu. Nadajmo se cvrsto da ce i tebi tako bit.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubekica kakvo je stanje jutros  

mene trbuh boli   :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Strašna,možda je tvoja beta jednostavno jedna od onih koje se  ne duplaju uobičajeno.Jer nakon svega u početku..vidjela si mrveka u maternici.Nemoj biti tužna,znam da ti nije lako draga,i da je to prokleto čekanje najgore od svega.Al dok nema krvarenja,nema bolova,ne preostaje ti drugo nego čekati utorak.Sve je moguče,grlim!

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica kakvo je stanje jutros  
> 
> mene trbuh boli


Sve je ok, nema sukrvice nikakve, onaj jutarnji iscjedak crinonea je bio potpuno bijel. 
 :fige:  da prodje trbuhobolja!
Zuzy, strasna saljem  :Kiss: 
Hvala svima na vibricama!

----------


## žužy

Crvenkapice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve u redu!

----------


## vatra86

Strasna hug
Ali pitanje..zar se beta ne dupla sporije kad je visoka? 
Saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*bubekica,crvenkapica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude super!  :fige:  puse!
*željkice*  :Very Happy:  bravo za srčeko!
*muma,žužy*  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i uživajte u vikendu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Vanesa

Evo mislim da je vrijeme da se i ja prijavim. Ovo je moj drugi pokušaj iz prvog imam curicu od 5 godina. To je bio IVF na VV i uspjelo je od prve i tad su nam ostali smrznuti embriji po koje smo sad išli, betu trebam vadit 26.4.
E sad kad sam prvi put bila trudna simptomi su bili kao PMS ali to sam osjećala kroz cijeli postupak  :Smile:  i na kraju ipak trudna.
A sada do juče sam bila sigurna da od trudnoće ništa i tad počinje neka slabost, izražen osjećaj za miris, konstantna glad i onako u ustima osjećaj kao kad se spremate zagrist limun. E sad molim iskustva dali je prerano da se tako osjećam ili je sve ovo posljedica terapije.

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna hug
> Ali pitanje..zar se beta ne dupla sporije kad je visoka? 
> Saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Dupla se sporije...ali nisam bas sigurna da toliko sporo kao moja. Ma da, ništa mi ne preostaje nego čekat...i dalje nemam bolova, ni krvarenja ni nista..osim što me cice bole...i često mokrim.

----------


## Gabi25

> Pa gestacijska vrecica se vidjela u maternici...tad je doktor iskljucio vanmateričnu...možda nije trebao...više ne znam ni sama....


Aha, ovo mi je promaklo, oprosti. 
Drži se, ovo je sad igra živaca!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strašna tko zna možda i ovo bude jedna od onih čudno duplirajućih trudnoća iako ne želim davati lažnu nadu, drži se

----------


## clematis

evo i mene sa novostima
jucer sam isla na pregled kod dr i kaze bolje je nego sto je ocekivao, al nazalost bio je u jako velikoj guzvi i nije stigo mi nista vise reci osim da nastavljam do danas sa menopurom 4x + cetrotid 1x.
 Ponovo sam vadila progesteron i estradiol ali nisam vidjela nalaze, danas je kontrola.
Danas mi dr kaze da imam 1 vodeci folikul 16 mm + 2 neka manja 14 mm, danas i sutra jos menopur i cetrotide i sutra navecer stoperica, punkcija u uto.
E da, danas sam uspjela vidjeti nalaze i malo su me zacudili, naime
2 dc estradiol mi je bio 73 a progesteron 1,3
jucer tj 8 dc mi je stradiol bio 2299 a progesteron 1
dok su danasnji nalazi estradiol 3059 i progesteron 2,7 ( cini mi se)
jel neka od vas zna kaj je to sa tim mojim nalazima, jel to ok?
ja sam naravno na net naslu da sam u predmenopauzi ( a tek mi je 32 god)
e da malo sam razocarana sa reakcijom na ovu stimulaciju, pa na klomifenima sam imala 3 odlicna ravnomjerno razvijena folikula, a u ovom imam opet 3 i to nejednaka  :Sad:

----------


## dino84

*Strašna*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i da na kraju bude sve u redu! Ovo je stvarno igra živaca, drži se, draga.
*bubekica, crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne testiće i velike bete!
*željkica,* čestitam na hrabrom srčeku! Neka i dalje sve bude u najboljem redu.
I svima koje sam zaboravila malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi smo danas bili na punkciji, unatoč onoj cisti, dobili smo 3 stanice. Nije sjajno, ali je puno više nego što sam očekivala. Sad čekam utorak da vidim da li će i kada biti transfer.

----------


## Kadauna

ne znam clematis zasto si nasla na netu da si u predmenopauzu, po kojim si to gledala kriterijima, koje nalaze imas, kakav ti je FSH, AMH, LH, estradiol!? sta ti je rekao MPO strucnjak, da li ti je govorio ranije o tome?

Tvoja reakcija na stimulaciju jeste losija iako si isla s dosta velikom dozom, a vjerujem da ti je doktor dao vecu dozu jer ocekuje slabiju reakciju pa da dobije moguci maksimum....... s ovakvim estradiolom vjerujem da mozes racunati s 4-5 dobra folikula (sto ne znaci da ce biti i toliko jajnih stanica ali moze)................. drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Strasna, sve znas, svjesna si svega....... meni ovo i dalje uopce ne izgleda dobro unatoc tome sto je iskljucena vanmaternicna, zao mi je sto to moram ovako napisati. Drzi se i nadam se da ce ti sljedeci pregled dati odgovore na tvoja pitanja!

----------


## Kadauna

svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

trudnicama pozdrav

a ja cu pocastiti rudnom kave  :Coffee:  i rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Danas mi je 2dnt 3 dnevnih embrija. Ja se od trenutka kad je bio transfer ne osjecam svoja,samo mi se spava kao da sam popila 10 normabela. Jel se i vama tako puno spava...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Trebamo pjevat ko belan sto je tako lijepi suncan dan i ne zanemarivat se sa simptomima. Ja se nakon transfera osjecam kao da sam pijana hahahaha....evo izasla sam malo po centru gledat robicu ljetnu za malog jer je sve preratao samo da ne mislim na nista a ko pijana  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*angel* to je vjerojatno posljedica utrogestana, jos jace uspavljuju ako se piju, malo manje ako se koriste vaginalno.
*kadauna* biljezim se za jednu kratku!
*dino* super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Bubekica pijem 3*1 i ujutro jedan normabel i navecer tako sam i kad sam s malim ostala trudna. Ne mogu vjerovat da tako jako djeluje...

----------


## bubekica

samo 3x1 oralno? obicno je 3x2, vaginalno, manje je nuspojava...zasto 2 normabela dnevno? pa nije ni cudo da ti ko pijana...
 sry, nisam ulovila, u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ja sam rekla da sam trudna dok beta suprotno ne pokaze i bok :p

----------


## mare41

dva normabela dnevno? od 5?

----------


## ANGEL_26

U ivf poliklinici. Pise prema potrebi normice pa ko ih sisa.a kad sam ostala trudna s malim isto sam tako i navecer crinone gel. Onda sam smanjila na jedan normabel. To je kao za opustanje misica vrata maternice.pa racunam nece skodit.bit cu sto opustenija  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Od 2mg ne od 5.

----------


## bubekica

cekaj - daj mi reci dozu progesterona - 3x1 utrogestani oralno + 1x1 crinone vaginalno? 
mislim da ti toliko normabela ne treba, al ne bum se petljala  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Sad idem sopingirat pa se kasnije tipkam. Pa cu veceras napisat koje sam simptome imala kad sam trudna ostala mozda curama pomogne.samo sto je prosli put vraceno 2blastice

----------


## ANGEL_26

3*1 utric oralno i crinone 1*1 a normici prema potrebi

----------


## bubekica

to ti je turbo doza progesterona, spavalo bi ti od utrica+crinonea, a kako ne jos i uz normabele. ja uzimam crinone 1x1, bez utrica pa mi se spava...

----------


## clematis

> ne znam clematis zasto si nasla na netu da si u predmenopauzu, po kojim si to gledala kriterijima, koje nalaze imas, kakav ti je FSH, AMH, LH, estradiol!? sta ti je rekao MPO strucnjak, da li ti je govorio ranije o tome?
> 
> Tvoja reakcija na stimulaciju jeste losija iako si isla s dosta velikom dozom, a vjerujem da ti je doktor dao vecu dozu jer ocekuje slabiju reakciju pa da dobije moguci maksimum....... s ovakvim estradiolom vjerujem da mozes racunati s 4-5 dobra folikula (sto ne znaci da ce biti i toliko jajnih stanica ali moze)................. drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Strasna, sve znas, svjesna si svega....... meni ovo i dalje uopce ne izgleda dobro unatoc tome sto je iskljucena vanmaternicna, zao mi je sto to moram ovako napisati. Drzi se i nadam se da ce ti sljedeci pregled dati odgovore na tvoja pitanja!



Pa na netu pise:
folikularna faza: <587 pmol/L
ovulacijska faza: 124 – 1468 pmol/L
luteinska faza: 101 – 905 pmol/L
postmenopauza: <110 pmol/L 

pa zapravo sam mislila na postmenopauzu jer na 2 dc prije nego sam krenula sa menopurima mi je estradiol bio 73 pmol.
prije nego sam krenula na mpo hormoni su mi u 10 mj bili : amh je 4,2 , fsh 16,86, lh 8,28 e2 175
a ja sam pametna iz sveg tog zakljucila da mi je zaliha antralaca niska i da sam skoro pa pred menopauzu  :Sad:

----------


## ANGEL_26

A valjda dr zna sto radi pa cu se drzat toga sta drugo mogu

----------


## željkica

> bubekica kakvo je stanje jutros  
> 
> mene trbuh boli


ako te mogu utješit i mene je trbuh bolio ko da vještica stiže svaki čas,tako da zanemari tu bol!

----------


## vatra86

*angel_26* ma normabeli od 2mg su ko vodica...  :Laughing:  valjda dr zna sta radi.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije

----------


## Bluebella

> *angel_26* ma normabeli od 2mg su ko vodica...  valjda dr zna sta radi.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije


da su ko vodica nebi išli na recept!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo ovako kad sam ostala trudna 6dnt 2 blastice sam se osjecala ovako:
 Vec 3 dan osjecaj u nogama kao ono kad imate temperaturu i stalno bi noge istezalai koljename bolila.Osjetilasam 6dnt neko pikanjeispod pupka a negdje 4dnt jakubolujutro kad sam kavu pravila na istom mjestu,kao da me nesto presjeklo. ali sve sam mislila da je to bilo sila na wc i spavalo mi se popodne a ponoci se samo vrtila i mm sam s kreveta (koji nije bas tako mali) izgurala da je jadan spavao na 10 cm širine skoro.

----------


## Kadauna

@Clematis......
ako je i AMH 4,2 u pmol/L to ipak govori u prilog smanjenoj plodnosti, nema tu price, posebno u kombinaciji  s povisenim FSH koji u tvojim godinama ustvari nije za ocekivati.... 

Ali Clematis, pa zar ti nista tvoj MPO strucnjak ne govori? Imas poviseni FSH, snizeni AMH, idete s velikim dozama stimulacije....... meni sve to govori u vec smanjenu zalihu no godine svakako jesu na tvojoj strani, a i ovaj estradiol koji si vadila danas, bit ce tu 4 folikula mozda s malo srece i toliko jajnih stanica......... a kvaliteta jajnih stanica je svakako bolja kod mladjih zena poput tebe nego sto bi bile s istim nalazima i istom reakcijom kod zene s 39 ili 42 godine.........ne znam gdje se lijecis ali mi je jako zao sto ti lijecnik ne objasnjava nalaz hormona i zasto idete upravo s takvim protokolom.

----------


## crvenkapica77

idem i ja popit koji normabel , mozda i dva vec sam ludaaa   :cupakosu: 
cudan osjecaj u trbuhu , sarafa li ga sarafa cijelii dan bemti 

( ne znam tko je ono pisao da je na normabelima do bete e pa drugacije i ne ide )

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ako te mogu utješit i mene je trbuh bolio ko da vještica stiže svaki čas,tako da zanemari tu bol!


e moja  zeljkice   da  barem   ko u tebe  bude

----------


## Muma

*dino84* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
*ANGEL_26* i ja se slažem s već rečenim, mislim da je to previše i progesterona i normabela, a isti princip ne garantira ponovnu trudnoću. Ma da, to i sama znaš. Naravno, želim ti jednu lijepu brojčicu bete!
*crvenkapica77* nikakav tužan smajlić, dobro ja ako boli sve dok ne dolazi crveno zlo. Iako ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma jedino sam 6dnt imala jaaaake bolove u donjem djelu trbuha, nisam mogla spavati od njih...pa vidi brojčice.
*clematis* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu lijepe js!

----------


## željkica

> e moja  zeljkice   da  barem   ko u tebe  bude


ma hoće samo misli pozitivno nemoj se nervirat prije nego šta treba samo štetiš probaj se opustit tako sam ja samu sebe cijeli ovaj postupak tješila,koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muma sve znam...ali tu terapiju progesterona sam dobila pa cu se drzat toga. Sto bude bude. Tu terapiju sam imala sve do 12 tjedna trudnoce samo sto normabele bas nisam koristila kad sam saznala da sam trudna.

----------


## ANGEL_26

A svaki doktor drugacije daje terapiju...mi smo tu samo da prihvatimo. Daj Boze da nam svima budu bete troznamenke pa cemo lako za terapije onda.onda su one iza nas

----------


## Muma

Naravno da ćeš slušati doktora, samo kažem da mi je čudna to terapija. Cure su ili na utrićima ili crinone - ova kombinacija ispada kao doza i pol. Ali bitno je da ti popiškiš plusić a onda izvadiš troznamenkastu betu!

----------


## ANGEL_26

To je najbitnije svima nama!  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ma hoće samo misli pozitivno nemoj se nervirat prije nego šta treba samo štetiš probaj se opustit tako sam ja samu sebe cijeli ovaj postupak tješila,koji ti je danas dan?


6dpt

----------


## mima32

Dobra večer svima. I ja sam malo umorna/pospana od utrića (imam ih 3x2 vaginalno), iako inače jako malo spavam, sad se nikako naspavat.

Što točno znači mirovanje i bolovanje nakon transfera. MM bi me puštao samo na WC i zavezao za krevet, a meni već sad dosadno, a tek je prošao jedan dan. Ne mislim skakat padobranom i sl., al neko kretanje i šetnjice lagane to se valjda može?

----------


## željkica

> 6dpt


e pa to je to implantacija,nema straha,opusti se i misli pozitivno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*mima* ja sam nakon transfera ležala samo taj dan, iako sam sigurno 10 puta ustala zbog nečega.
ostale dane sam se kretala, ali nisam usisavala, peglala niti se općenito naprezala. nećeš trčati maraton al nemoj ni u krevetu stalno biti. na kraju, ništa ti ne garantira da će se primiti, odnosno da se neće primiti budeš mi mirovala ili se kretala.
sretno i nek beta bude ogromna

----------


## bubekica

*mima32* to ovisi o tome kako je prosla punkcija, odnosno koliko je folikula punktirano. ne preporuca se strogo mirovanje zbog cirkulacije, ali opet, trebalo bi izbjegavati ponavljajuce radnje poput peglanja, plesanja, usisavanja i sl. zbog jajnika koji su od stimulacije uvecani.
sama procijeni kako se osjecas, ja sam u stimulaciji nakon transfera (5.dan) iduca 3 dana otisla samo ujutro na kavicu ostatak dana bih vecinom lezala, ali ja sam imala jako veliki rizik od hiperstimulacije. u ovom fet-u nimalo ne mirujem, izbacila sam jedino zumbu, sve ostalo normalno.
ima i tema.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52882-F...kon-ET-ili-FET

----------


## željkica

> Dobra večer svima. I ja sam malo umorna/pospana od utrića (imam ih 3x2 vaginalno), iako inače jako malo spavam, sad se nikako naspavat.
> 
> Što točno znači mirovanje i bolovanje nakon transfera. MM bi me puštao samo na WC i zavezao za krevet, a meni već sad dosadno, a tek je prošao jedan dan. Ne mislim skakat padobranom i sl., al neko kretanje i šetnjice lagane to se valjda može?


ja sam ti nakon transfera ostala kući 3 dana i baš mirovala,onda sam krenula sve lagano čak sam išla radit jer mi lagan posal,nemoj samo ležat bitna je i cirkulacija i nemoj ništa teško dizat,usisavat,peglat,lagane šetnjice se preporućaju.

----------


## mima32

Hvala. Ma i ja pokušavam MM uvjerit da mirovanje ne znači ležanje... AH, ti muški  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

postoji razlika izmedju mirovanja i strogog mirovanja.

----------


## ljubilica

i ja sam bila doma 2 tjedna, šta zbog neznanja i straha jer je 1.put a jednim dijelom i zbog opisa posla (ipak su utrići u pitanju bili a radim u trgovini)
ako ovaj put dođe do transfera, radit ću pa šta bude

----------


## mima32

Ma punkcija super prošla, ni osjetila, dobili samo jednu JS iako je bio stimulirani. I između punkcije i transfera uopće nisam mirovala jer sam se super osjećala. A sad se prošetam po danu malo i po doma hodam i tak, al bi me mm najradije spremil u krevet na mirovanje, jer mi je dr. napisao mirovanje cc
I meni je prvi put, al mislim da drugi put idem radit ako ovaj put ne uspije (imam uredski posao)

----------


## bubekica

reci ti TM da je za mrvicu bolje da hodas  :Smile:  zbog cirkulacije.  :fige:

----------


## mima32

Ma govorim ja njemu, a on kaže, a dobro, al bez naglih pokreta, samo polako... :D

----------


## clematis

> @Clematis......
> ako je i AMH 4,2 u pmol/L to ipak govori u prilog smanjenoj plodnosti, nema tu price, posebno u kombinaciji  s povisenim FSH koji u tvojim godinama ustvari nije za ocekivati.... 
> 
> Ali Clematis, pa zar ti nista tvoj MPO strucnjak ne govori? Imas poviseni FSH, snizeni AMH, idete s velikim dozama stimulacije....... meni sve to govori u vec smanjenu zalihu no godine svakako jesu na tvojoj strani, a i ovaj estradiol koji si vadila danas, bit ce tu 4 folikula mozda s malo srece i toliko jajnih stanica......... a kvaliteta jajnih stanica je svakako bolja kod mladjih zena poput tebe nego sto bi bile s istim nalazima i istom reakcijom kod zene s 39 ili 42 godine.........ne znam gdje se lijecis ali mi je jako zao sto ti lijecnik ne objasnjava nalaz hormona i zasto idete upravo s takvim protokolom.


a ovaj na vv je on meni drag, zgodan i simpatican, al kaj god ga ja pitam on se samo smijesi i kaze vidjet cemo, ne mozemo nista na pamet i sl.
A ja sam ti kad dodjem gore sva mutava, ma i inace sam mutava kad idem kod doktora....
da i meni se cini da mi je smanjena zaliha, ma da su mi cak i veliki dio jednog jajnika izvadili, al opet fakat se nisam nadala da ce biti tak los odgovor na ovu stimulaciju.
A moram priznati da sam danas bas nekako pala, sva sam zalosna, dal zbog folikula, dal zbog hormona... ko ce ga znati  :Sad: 
hvala ti kaj se trudis mi objasniti.....

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* slozi popis pitanja za doktora i pitaj ga sve sto te zanima, sigurna sam da ce ti odgovoriti. to sto je on zgodan i simpatican je manje bitno, bitno je da ti u njega imas povjerenja.

----------


## tulipan83

Čitam vaše postove redovito i svima koje čekate želim puuuuuno pozitivnih i super beta te mrvica u bušici!!!!

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* slozi popis pitanja za doktora i pitaj ga sve sto te zanima, sigurna sam da ce ti odgovoriti. to sto je on zgodan i simpatican je manje bitno, bitno je da ti u njega imas povjerenja.


Ma ne mogu reci da ja nemam povjerenja u njega, sigurna sam da ima razloga zasto je odlucio se bas na taj protokol. Samo ja bi rado znala zasto je to odlucio i sta misli kako dalje.
Ali definitivno cu spremit nekoliko pitanja i vidit sta on kaze na to.

----------


## željkica

vidi se da je vikend i lipo vrime nema nikoga...............
meni se pojavio neki smeđi iscjedak ali jako malo,ah nikad mira!to mi se prvi put u petak pojavilo kad se utrogestan iscjedija rekla sam dr pregleda me je i kaže nema ništa sve je ok,jučer nije bilo ništa danas opet,malo me je nevista smirila jer je tako i njoj bilo u prvoj trudnoći do nekog 10-12 tt,a pošto sam ja paničarka zovem ja dr sutra!
i pitam se zašto ne jednostavno kad može komplicirano!

----------


## maca papucarica

Zeljkice, zato jer moze komplicirano! Zasto onda ne bi...
Salim se, ali ta curkanja u ranoj trudnoci, osobito smedkasta (znaci stara, oksidirana krv) su posljedica implantacije, pa razvoja posteljice itd.
Svi ti procesi odvijaju se na/u zadebljanoj, jako prokrvljenoj sluznici maternice pa cesto pukne koja kapilarica.
Bit ce to ok, ali, za svoj mir, isto javi doktoru. Nema tog Normabela kao kad te on smiri!

----------


## barbi26

Ma da zeljkice nije to nista, kapilarna krvarenja, ne brini previse

ja javljam da nam srceko kuca, trudna 6+2, sve ok!!!

----------


## željkica

maco,ako mi bude više zvat ću ga sutra jer u petak me pregleda pa da mu nisam dosadna.
nikad dosadno!

----------


## željkica

> Ma da zeljkice nije to nista, kapilarna krvarenja, ne brini previse
> 
> ja javljam da nam srceko kuca, trudna 6+2, sve ok!!!


bravo  :Klap:  onda se mi pratimo he he!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
evo ne brinem mirna.

----------


## mostarka86

barbi, čestitam na hrabrom kuckajućem srcu  :Smile: 

evo da ja prijavim da sam u novom postupku. kratki protokol, ovaj put, do sada najbolja reakcija. danas imala folikulometriju, imam 4 x17-18 mm, 1x14mm (nadam se da će narasti još malo), i pokoji manji. endometrij 9,5 mm. sutra veče štoperica, a u srijedu ujutro punkcija  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mostarka sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

*Mostarka8**6*, sretno draga...  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*barbi26* bravo za srčeko!!!
*mostarka86*  :Klap:  sretno dalje!

----------


## vedre

O mostarka draga.pa mi se opet pratimo.ja sam imala punkciju u sridu.vidim lipo si reagirala ovaj put.bit ce tu lipih i kvalitetnih js.sritno draga moja.pratim te.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Mostarka86 sretno i neka ovaj put bude uspjesan :

----------


## mostarka86

o draga moja vedre, kako mi je drago da smo opet skupa u akciji. tek vidjeh sada u potpisu da je bio i transfer...čuvaj fige jakoooooo za najljepšu betu na svijetu. ljubim  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Barbi  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!
Mostarka punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozz betu uskoro
Vedre i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

hvala drage moje...ako i ne bude ništa, sada barem znam koja ti terapija odgovara, da ne lutamo više...iako, nikada spremnija i pozitivnija nisam bila što se postupka tiče...hvala još jednom na lijepim željama...nadati se  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Vedre kad ti betu vadis?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mostarka hrabro na punkciji i za jos bolju oplodnju a onda cuvanje mrvica i da docekas veliku betu...

----------


## Snekica

mostarka pa ti krenula u nove pobjede! bravo! Nek ti je sretno i plodno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju, pa transfer, sve do lijepe bete!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

mostarka i vedre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!

----------


## matty569

dobro jutro
citam vas cesto ali nisam pisala jos, drzim fige za sve nas...
ja sam trenutno 5dnt jedne dvodnevne cetverostanicne mrvice
vidim vi sve ok,ja sam ok samo u krevetu,kad sam na nogama ili sjedim nakon sat,dva mi dojdu jakii mestrualni bolovi da moram leci,,, bit ce ovo jakooo dugi tjedan

----------


## kika222

> dobro jutro
> citam vas cesto ali nisam pisala jos, drzim fige za sve nas...
> ja sam trenutno 5dnt jedne dvodnevne cetverostanicne mrvice
> vidim vi sve ok,ja sam ok samo u krevetu,kad sam na nogama ili sjedim nakon sat,dva mi dojdu jakii mestrualni bolovi da moram leci,,, bit ce ovo jakooo dugi tjedan


Dobro došla matty, samo polako i mazi bušu!!! Do velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta danas 3559  :Sad:  Prije 2 dana 2894  :Sad: 
Nadam se da će sutrašnji UZV pokazat na čemu sam...i da ću to konačno što prije riješiti...

----------


## rozalija

mostarka sretno draga moja i šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspiješan postupak.
strašna baš igra živaca s tom betom. ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok, da se mala mrvica izbori.

----------


## Strašna

Cure imam jedan offtopic.... Jel mi zna netko reć, kad ide kiretaža, mora li se ić u ZG il to mogu u svom gradu obavit?

----------


## Muma

Eto, pala i ja u klub analizatorica bete...u petak 1364, danas 3391. I ne znam kaj da mislim. Doktor nije presretan, hoće da ponavljam u srijedu. A ja ću do onda popi.... Popodne zovem socijalku da joj kažem betu. Malo sam down  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Ma daj draga, ne troši živce...to je sve ok...

----------


## piki

*Strašna* draga možeš kod tebe u bolnici ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ta info neće trebati.
*Muma* meni beta izgleda OK tri dana kasnije. Jel dr. misli da je prevelika ili kaj? malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nikad ne škodi.

----------


## Muma

I ja bih tako mislila da dr tak rekao. Htio je reći "bravo" pa se zaustavio, računao, i rekao nek ponavljam.

----------


## Bluebella

> Eto, pala i ja u klub analizatorica bete...u petak 1364, danas 3391. I ne znam kaj da mislim. Doktor nije presretan, hoće da ponavljam u srijedu. A ja ću do onda popi.... Popodne zovem socijalku da joj kažem betu. Malo sam down


iz ovog razloga ja nakon druge bete više ju nisam vadila.. poduplala se i nisam se htjela više nervirati brojkama nego sam čekala uzv iako je beta bila dosta niska.
nemoj biti down, misli pozitivno. ionako ti ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati.
ja sam se tješila da je sve ok dok ne krvarim...
sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*piki* nije ništa rekao kaj misli. Ako ćemo prema kalkulatoru, beta se iznad 1200 dupla svakih 72 do 96 sati. Ovo moje duplanje je na 52 sata. Ništ mi nije jasno. Žao mi je kaj vas gnjavim, ali sama sam i nikakva.

----------


## Inesz

Muma, u čemu je dr problem kod raste tvoje bete?

----------


## matty569

hvala na dobrodoslici 
joj cure bas mi je zao i drzim sve fige svita da se nastavi uredno trudnoca bez obzira na betu...
joj napokon docekas pozitivnu betu i sad strah jel dovoljno velika uh uh nikad mira

----------


## tonkica

Matty569 dobro nam dosla i nadam se da ces ugledat veliku betu, sretno.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma.... zapravo.. meni isto nije jasno kaj nije u redu s tvojom betom. meni izgleda sasvim ok.
jesi pitala doktora objašnjenje?

----------


## MalaMa

strašna i muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude uredu!
čudne jesu bete, ali ne mora značit da nije uredu. kao što kaže bluebella bolje bi bilo ne vadit ju više. one nisu 100% pokazatelj, najbolji je uzv. mene nakon 1.bete uopće nisu dalje slali vadit. ovo vam samo kida živce.
držite se!  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Muma, u čemu je dr problem kod raste tvoje bete?


vjerojatno je doktor krivo pomnozio u glavi, pogotovo ak je imao pacijenticu na pregledu. po meni - nema razloga za paniku, daleko od toga.

----------


## Majuška

Muma, :hug:
cure su već sve rekle
Na tvom mjestu više ne bi vadila betu, čekaj prvi uzv i to je to

Ovo sve je stvarno samo kidanje živaca....

----------


## barbi26

Hvala vam svima!!! od srca vam zelim isto!

kaj se bete tice ja sam ju isto samo dvaput vadila poduplala se i to je to. Pitao me dr hocu li jos ponoviti ali rekoh nema sanse, radije sam cekala uzv.

muma, strasna - Sretno! Sve ce biti ok!

----------


## matty569

pa to je dobro zar ne??

----------


## vatra86

Matty dobro dosla i jos brze otisla na trudnicki ~~~~~~~~~~~
Muma i Strasna ja ne znam sta bi vam rekla, jos sam optimista po vasem pitanju mislim da ce to sve biti u redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i hug da mi ne budete tuznice..
Bubekica?? ~~~~~~~~~~~
Ostale betocekalice ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Nije se doktor izjasnio, samo je rekao da ponovno ponavljam u srijedu.

----------


## kameleon

strašna, muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve bude ok!!!!!!!
mostarka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju i tulum u labu!!!
vedre, matty, bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!
barbi  :Very Happy:  za srčeko!!!! sretno dalje i uživaj!!!!!!!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muma meni je tvoja beta skroz ok...ma kud si isla opet vadit...
Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve uredu...Nemoj puno brinut,bit ce to sve super...znam da je panika na sve ali mislim da to ne pomaže.
Ostale cure evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba..

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*  :Love:  Tvoja beta nastavlja dosadašnjim tijekom..  :fige:  od sveg srca da se sutra razveseliš jedni srculecem (a onda i nas).kiretaža se može  obaviti u gradskoj bolnici,nadam se da ti neće trebati ta info
*Muma*,kaj je tvoj dr pukel,samo te bespotrebno bedira i tjera na dodatno razmišljanje  :Confused: ,beta je skroz dobra,nemoj se brinuti...pa znamo već i same da nekog školskog pravila i nema.Sad se već vidi i mrvek(i) u maternici,ne dojdeš u napast ići bacit oko kod svoje gin.  :Grin: 
Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Ma drage moje, hvala vam na podršci...ali vjerujte...da sad stvarno-kako god da bude, samo da budem na čisto...da znam šta se dogadja... spremna sam na sve...nije lako, ali nedam se. Velika sam ja cura i neće me slomit ništa  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> dobro jutro
> citam vas cesto ali nisam pisala jos, drzim fige za sve nas...
> ja sam trenutno 5dnt jedne dvodnevne cetverostanicne mrvice
> vidim vi sve ok,ja sam ok samo u krevetu,kad sam na nogama ili sjedim nakon sat,dva mi dojdu jakii mestrualni bolovi da moram leci,,, bit ce ovo jakooo dugi tjedan


Matty ja i ti radimo betu sljedeći tjedan...drži se...sve znam kako je

----------


## bubekica

netko me trazio?  :Smile: 
nema kod mene nista, jutros sam u polusnu gurnula casicu da ulovim urin i onda rekoh - ma necu jos, prpa me skroz  :Laughing: 
crinone izlazi u svim bojama i oblicima, mozda se i m sprema, trbuh mi je napuhan, drugo nemam za prijaviti.
*muma, strasna* :Kiss: 
*matty* dobrodosla! zelim ti veliku betu!

----------


## Muma

Doktor me tražio da vadim danas i javim mu!
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

> Eto, pala i ja u klub analizatorica bete...u petak 1364, danas 3391. I ne znam kaj da mislim. Doktor nije presretan, hoće da ponavljam u srijedu. A ja ću do onda popi.... Popodne zovem socijalku da joj kažem betu. Malo sam down


Draga, ne vidim problem s rastom bete - dapače, vidim da po tablicama, što se perioda za porast tiče, sasvim uredno napreduje.
Za usporedbu, moja je 12 dnt 2x3d bila 191,3 pa 14 dnt 574,1, a 16 dnt 1332 i onda je više nisam vadila, kao što vidiš, prvo se utrostručila (vrijednosti ispod 1200), a onda "usporila"...tko zna kakve su dalje bile vrijednosti. Nakon 12 dana prvi uvz na 6+2, EO 5,2 mm i SA+, tako će biti i kod tebe, ne sumnjam. Samo treba izdržati do prvog uvz-a...

Strašna, držim fige da te bebić iznenadi, a ukoliko slučajno nešto nije ok, da sve prodje bez komplikacija...što se kirete tiče, ja sam je obavila u matičnom gradu, ako si iz PŽ mislim da ti je jednostavnije tamo (ali neće ti to trebati  :Smile: )

Puse svima! Mislim na vas!

----------


## kismet

Bubekica, aj ti ujutro pišni jedan plusić , koji je to dnt?
DRžim fige da se cvijetić (i) primio (li)  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*kismet* danas je 7dpt blastica...

----------


## mima32

strašna i muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK!
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebate!
 :Coffee: 
tko će dočekat betu  :Cekam:  :Raspa:

----------


## kismet

> *kismet* danas je 7dpt blastica...


Onda preksutra, školski, na 9dnt, da nas obraduješ  :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Strašna, ovo je stvarno igra živaca! Držim fige da što prije saznaš na čemu si, vjerujem da ti nije lako ovo isčekivanje...
Muma, i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da je doc samo krivo izračunao i da je T sasvim u redu. Meni se, ovako laički, čini skroz ok, ali znam da sve što po kalkulatoru ne ispadne školskih 48 h bi i kod mene izazivalo nervozu i nemir. Zato se od srca nadam da će sve biti dobro i da ćete se uskoro pobrojiti  :Smile:

----------


## matty569

da i ja 2.5. nek nam bude sretan dan
hoces radit test prije??

----------


## M@tt

Strašna i Muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekica držim palčeve

Muma da se beta lijepo podupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

> *kismet* danas je 7dpt blastica...


Bubekica sutra pisni test meni se 8dnt blastica kad sam ostala trudna jasno vidio +,a 9dnt beta je bila 234,9. Zelim ti najjasniji plusic

----------


## bubekica

ma nije stvar u tome da ja mislim da se nece vidjeti, bila je prosli put sjena na 6dpt i betu 6.59, nego sam ovaj put bas trtaros.
hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> da i ja 2.5. nek nam bude sretan dan
> hoces radit test prije??


najvjerojatnije hoću. tko će meni izdržat 2.5 :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> najvjerojatnije hoću. tko će meni izdržat 2.5


Cure nek vam je 2.5. najsretniji dan!Meni je bil,tad sam se udala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Matty jel ti osjecas ista?
Mene jutros uhvatilo dole 2 puta kao grč,stalno idem u wc piskit i osjecam dole kao menstrualnu bol na momente.Nekad po sredini a nekad jajnike i noćas mi je dva puta zakrulilo u trbuhu.

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Cure nek vam je 2.5. najsretniji dan!Meni je bil,tad sam se udala


Onda je to znak žužy,betu trebamo vadit tada  :Smile: 
E i ja stalno sanjam otkad su mi vratili moje mrvice.Noćas sam sanjala veeelikog guštera :Laughing: 
Ma samo da mrvice nase ostanu s nama.
One već zovu mama mama....Tako treba mislit

----------


## matty569

ma ja non stop osjecam grceve tj ak sam iti malo u pokretu zabili me,sjedit ne mogu vise od sata..
mislim da mi je to jos sve od puncije i transfera,jer danas mi je bolje al iskreno nisam jos nis napravila,tvoje su mrvice napredni
je pa te ja pratim...temp  mi se povecala i cesce pi pi

----------


## s_iva

Muma, tvoja beta je skroz ok!
Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubekice, ~~~~~~~~ za testić  :Cekam:   (baš sam radoznala)

----------


## matty569

da da hihi
i ja imam jako zive snove
nekidan sam sanjala bika da me ganja,bjezim i sustigne me i nista mi nije htio samo me gledao,nocas da moram u australiju kupila kartu i sve i u zadnji tren skuzim tamo je zima a u kuferu mi samo ljetna roba i odgodila let tjedan dana ha ha

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel  mora  brevactid  izaci  iz  tijela  da  bi se  radila beta,  jel  smeta  on  uopce  ?
eto  cisto me zanima   , znam  da  test  bude  lazno pozitivan  od  stoperice  a  sta  je sa  betom  ?'


svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Pa i test na trudnoću funkcionira na povišenost hormona HCGa u mokraći, a kad vadiš betu-to je ista stvar-samo iz krvi. Pa je i pouzdanije.
Ali naravno da brevactid mora izaci iz tijela kako rezultat bete nebi bio lažno pozitivan.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa ovisi kad si dobila brevactid ako ideš par dana  poslije vjerojatno će biti beta lagano pozitivna ali mislim da do nekih 50 da ne bi sad bila 200 i više

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  npr.  zadnji brevactid  primljen  petak  popodne  a  kad  bi se  beta  radila  sutra  ujutro  ...   ,  bil beta  pokazala   nesto  zbog  brevactida  ili trudnoce,

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* sve ovisi kakav bi bio taj nalaz... nitko ti to ne moze reci unaprijed. ako bude mala brojka, moze biti od brevactida i od trudnoce. naravno, ako bude velika brojka, ne moze bit od brevactida.

----------


## matty569

mislim da ti je malo prerano tjedan dana prije nego bi trebala vadit

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  razumijem,  
posto je   sutra  9dpt  3dnevnih  e.
ne  moze  ni  beta  biti  nesto velika   a  opet  i da  pokaze  npr.  brojku  40   opet  moze  biti  i  od  brevactida jelda  ?  pa  se ti  misli  sta  je   .....
ja  brljavim  smeđe  od  sinoc  , htjela  sam  se  rijesit  ovih  muka  ,osjecam se   grozno... test   bi mi pokazao  lazni  +  to sam  se  prosli put  uvjerila  ,  htjela  sam  betu  napraviti  ali  vidim i  ona c e me  zbunit....morat  cu  cekat  do  petka  i  kljukat  se  normabelima    :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*matty* i *ANGEL* sretno vam čekanje, nadam se da će rezultirati plusićem!
*crvenkapica* ja ne bih još vadila na tvom mjestu zbog brevactida, ali ako ćeš vadit čvrsto držim palčeve da brojčica premaši svaku eventualnu razinu brevactida
Ja zvala socijalku, njoj je beta odlična i kaže da neću nikakvu betu vadit u srijedu nego da joj dođem sutra ujutro na uzv!

----------


## matty569

bravo za socijalku 

crvenkapica koliko je bio stanicni embrio? ak je napredniji mozda bi ti beta pomogla ali nije sigurno tako da ti nece pomoc,nek je smedje impl.

----------


## žužy

*Muma*  :Klap: 
*crvenkapice*,pričekaj draga s vađenjem bete  :Love: ,samo se budeš dodatno zamarala i brinula oko toga jel dovoljno velika,jel od brev...
Lezi,odmaraj, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovi dani što brže prođu i da dočekaš lijepu betu!A smeđarenje,ne mora bit da je nešto loše :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> *crvenkapice*,pričekaj draga s vađenjem bete ,samo se budeš dodatno zamarala i brinula oko toga jel dovoljno velika,jel od brev...
> Lezi,odmaraj, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovi dani što brže prođu i da dočekaš lijepu betu!A smeđarenje,ne mora bit da je nešto loše


veliki potpis!

----------


## mostarka86

hvala drage moje na vibrama..
*muma*, bravo za tvoju dr.vibram iz sveg srca i za tebe i za* strašnu*, da uzv pokaže sve ono što i mi same želimo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*crvenkapic*e, sačekaj još malkice, nadam se da to smećkarenje znači nešto dobro i da će beta biti naj  :Smile: 
*bubekice*, također, za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...

----------


## Mali Mimi

crvenkapice ja bi najranije u srijedu vadila betu do tad se mora i brevactid iščistit iz tijela

----------


## s_iva

> crvenkapice ja bi najranije u srijedu vadila betu do tad se mora i brevactid iščistit iz tijela


*X*

Ili sutra! Jer mislim da bi se do sutra hcg od štoperice trebao izlučiti! 
U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *X*
> 
> Ili sutra! Jer mislim da bi se do sutra hcg od štoperice trebao izlučiti! 
> U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


mislis    ?
u  srijedu   a  ni u cetvrtak nisam  u mogucnosti  betu izvaditi   tako  da  moram  cekat  petak  ili  eto  sutra   .....nisam  pametna

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo da se i ja javim nakon napokon dočekanog kontrolnog pregleda nakon neuspjelog ivf-a u 3 mj.  Nisam ništa pametnija jer nisam dobila nikakvo objašnjenje o svojim "cističnim" folikulima jer nisam imala otpusno pismo sa sobom pa me dr. skoro izbacio sa povišenim tonom glasa. Katastrofa, neznam zašto ali zadnji put kada sam bila na folikumetriji i kasnije na aspiraciji samo su me šetali po bolnici i davali krive informacije...ali drago mi je prijaviti da mi se jedna jako dobra sestra nakon ove današnje neugodnosti smilovala, promijenila mi doktora i ugurala me za novi postupak u 7 mjesecu :Very Happy:  za koji se nadam da će biti puno bolji od prethodnog...

Svima šaljem puuuno  vibri za pozitivne bete, aspiracije, transfere, bockanje iglicama i slično... sad je proljeće i bit će sve u ljepšim i pozitivnijim bojama :Grin:

----------


## legal alien

crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Aha! Ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoći brevactid primila na 7dnt 3-embrija, betu radila 11 dnt i bila je oko 160.
Da se nije radilo o trudnoći vjerujem da bi bila jako niska ili neg. Baš sam tada postavila pitanje tu na forumu i javilo mi se nekoliko cura kojima se brevactid izlučio za 3-4 dana, pogledaj malo po mojim starijim postovima.
Ajd obraduj nas sutra!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* ako odlucis sutra vaditi betu, od srca ti zelim lijepu, jednoznacnu brojcicu! budi spremna na posljedice po zivce ako rezultat bude dvosmislen... mene su prosli put male brojcice kostale puno zivaca.

----------


## željkica

> mislis    ?
> u  srijedu   a  ni u cetvrtak nisam  u mogucnosti  betu izvaditi   tako  da  moram  cekat  petak  ili  eto  sutra   .....nisam  pametna


čekaj petak. :fige: možeš ti to izdržat!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

prijavljujem prvi simptom - muz je danas otisao sam kupiti gace i carape, jel se to racuna?  :Laughing:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekica  :Laughing:

----------


## clematis

> prijavljujem prvi simptom - muz je danas otisao sam kupiti gace i carape, jel se to racuna?


naravno da se racuna  :Grin:

----------


## Sonja29

> *muma*, bravo za tvoju dr.vibram iz sveg srca i za tebe i za* strašnu*, da uzv pokaže sve ono što i mi same želimo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *crvenkapic*e, sačekaj još malkice, nadam se da to smećkarenje znači nešto dobro i da će beta biti naj 
> *bubekice*, također, za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...


                                                                                                                                                                 kradem  :Smile: 
bubek   :Laughing:  
*matty* i *ANGEL* sretno!                                                                                                                                                                                                                               mostarka znaš šta ti želim  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

*bubi*  :Laughing:  svarno su se cuda pocela desavati na ovom topcu..tako da je to definitivno simptom.. 
*muma* bravo za socijalku! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko!

----------


## Muma

*vatra* prerano je za srčeko, ali važno je da se lociramo i pobrojimo.

Hvala svima na vibricama!  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Muma draga vibram da sve bude super i da se pobrojite

----------


## tina29

*muma* sretno sutra na uzv i evo puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
a i ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puse!

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice, Corina II ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## sanda1977

> *matty* i *ANGEL* sretno vam čekanje, nadam se da će rezultirati plusićem!
> *crvenkapica* ja ne bih još vadila na tvom mjestu zbog brevactida, ali ako ćeš vadit čvrsto držim palčeve da brojčica premaši svaku eventualnu razinu brevactida
> Ja zvala socijalku, njoj je beta odlična i kaže da neću nikakvu betu vadit u srijedu nego da joj dođem sutra ujutro na uzv!


draga muma i mene je gnjavio da vadim bete vidiš u potpisu i soc mi je nakon druge već rekla da nema potrebe vaditi tolike bete,ali ajd kad moraš onda sam vadila....i ja mislim da je to uredna beta....
strašna puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica za veliki plusić i poz betu
a svima drugima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> draga muma i mene je gnjavio da vadim bete vidiš u potpisu i soc mi je nakon druge već rekla da nema potrebe vaditi tolike bete,ali ajd kad moraš onda sam vadila....i ja mislim da je to uredna beta....
> strašna puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubekica za veliki plusić i poz betu
> a svima drugima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala!
Na vv je praksa da se prva beta vadi 18-i dan od punkcije, ovo sto mi prije vadimo doktor ne prizna. I onda ako je pozitivna ponavlja se jos jednom i nakon toga je uzv. Doktor je malo krivo pomnozio brojkice, bit ce to kod mume lijepa djecica!

----------


## mima32

Muma, crvenkapice, bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima također ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam taman skužila da doma više nemam nijedan testić pa sam upravo išla naručivat prek neta :D
Taman mi stigne kad će mi trebat  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> prijavljujem prvi simptom - muz je danas otisao sam kupiti gace i carape, jel se to racuna?


antologijski  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Bubek loooooooool

Crvenkapice, strpi se jos malo s betom, sutra neces biti s tim nalazom nista pametnija

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja  mislim,  tako da  betu necu  vadit
tesko  cu   izdrzat  do  petka  to mi se  cini  tako  daleeekooooo   ali druge nemam  ....
smeđi iscjedak  se  smanjio, sa  utricima  nesto  izađe   ,  e sad  - ujutro  ako ne  procurim  crveno  mogu se  necemu i nadat   ,  jer  od  sinoc  brljavim,  ako ce  procurit  procurit  ce  do  ujutro  valjda

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prestanak brljavljenja i lijepu betu!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Crvenkapice sretno i puno vibrica za lijepu betu,znam kako ti je...
Meni sto se svaki dan blizi prema beti sve me vise strah one 0 na papiru.
Cure ima li ikakve veze ako kihnem da mi se nesto ne poremeti dole pa da se moji maleni ne uhvate? Malo smjesno ali sve me brine.
Ima 2 dana me bole leda po sredini sve se bojim da je to nadolazeca vjestica.
A jucer sam osjetila dva puta ko grc dole i kasnije ko menstrualne bolove i tog danas nema. Uh ja cu poludit do bete...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dobro jutro svima, jel pijete kavu? Evo ja već popila kapučino pa poslužite se i vi koji niste...
Angel_26 neće ti se od kihanja ništa dogoditi ne brini...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo pije se  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muz me zove forum koliko vas pratim

----------


## matty569

jutro cure  :Smile: 
kak ste danas?

----------


## mare41

drage cure i decko, druzimo se u subotu na trgu, dodjite! popisujemo se na temi zajedno za plodnost!

----------


## Muma

Jutarce!
*crvenkapica77* nadam se da je sve čisto ko suza i da nema ni smeđeg, a kamo li crvenog!  :fige: 
*ANGEL_26* kihanje, kašljanje, muke na wc-u...ne brini za mrve. One su na sigurnom!
Ja stigla s pregleda. Imamo jedan gestacijski mjehur sa žumanjčanom (8.2mm).  :Very Happy:  Dobila sam uputnicu za betu sutra pošto doktor traži, ali kaže socijalka da su te kasnije bete bezveze, uzv zna najbolje. Slažem se, kaj ću drugo, ali moram udovoljit svom mpo doktoru.

----------


## Mali Mimi

super Muma

----------


## Strašna

> Jutarce!
> *crvenkapica77* nadam se da je sve čisto ko suza i da nema ni smeđeg, a kamo li crvenog! 
> *ANGEL_26* kihanje, kašljanje, muke na wc-u...ne brini za mrve. One su na sigurnom!
> Ja stigla s pregleda. Imamo jedan gestacijski mjehur sa žumanjčanom (8.2mm).  Dobila sam uputnicu za betu sutra pošto doktor traži, ali kaže socijalka da su te kasnije bete bezveze, uzv zna najbolje. Slažem se, kaj ću drugo, ali moram udovoljit svom mpo doktoru.


Bravo draga!
Inče da....te "kasnije bete su baš bezveze"..... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*muma* mila cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

To *Muma*!  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## M@tt

*muma* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*strašna* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nov@

> Jutarce!
> *crvenkapica77* nadam se da je sve čisto ko suza i da nema ni smeđeg, a kamo li crvenog! 
> *ANGEL_26* kihanje, kašljanje, muke na wc-u...ne brini za mrve. One su na sigurnom!
> Ja stigla s pregleda. Imamo jedan gestacijski mjehur sa žumanjčanom (8.2mm).  Dobila sam uputnicu za betu sutra pošto doktor traži, ali kaže socijalka da su te kasnije bete bezveze, uzv zna najbolje. Slažem se, kaj ću drugo, ali moram udovoljit svom mpo doktoru.



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mumaaaa bravoooo....ne se zivcirat.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kod mene stabilno, smeđeg vise  nema , malkice zna izaci sa utricima, ugl. ono najbitnije -kad se brisem poslije wc (da prostite ) na papiru nista , obavezno koristim strogo bijeli toil. papir   :Grin: 
vise  ni sama  ne  znam  sta  se  desava,trbuh me  tu i tamo  i dalje  bolucka,  pa  neki grcici  ,    sad  sam  na   mirovanju  vise  nego  poslije  transfera   :Rolling Eyes:   jer  me  strah   ,  ne znam  cega   ,  ako se  mrvica  slucajno uvatila  da sad ja ne   pokvarim sta  ,  pa  mirujem  do bete   ....

----------


## vucica

*muma* :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* ne mozes ti nesto pokvariti, budi bez brige...

----------


## clematis

svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje sto bolje 
Da i ja prijavim, danas na aspiraciji smo od 3 folikula dobili 3 jajne stanice (doktor je faca) i u cet idem po svoje male mrvice  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

Muma odlično!!! 
Clematis bravo za jajčeka! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## Strašna

> *muma* čestitam 
> 
> *strašna* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala *M@tt*, trebat ce mi itekako  :Smile:

----------


## Mucica

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  bravooo i jedna  :pivo:  za mrvicu da nam naraste u pravu veliku frajericu/frajera  :Kiss: 
*Strašna*  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikki

Muma bravo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  na iducem uzv

----------


## MalaMa

odlično muma!! eto šta naprave te bete.
sad će i strašna sutra dokazati da su bete bezveze  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

crvenkapica ~~~~~~~~ to je sigurno implatacijsko  :Smile: 
svima ~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## Marlen

Muma  :Zaljubljen:  cestitam! 
Crvenkapice samo ti i dalje čuvaj mrvu još 8 mj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Strašna ( što reć, kakvu posluku porati  :fige:  ) želim ti jedno sretno čudo i dalje sam klasa optimist~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Samo da vas ispravim, moj UZV je danas....  :Smile:  popodne...
Javim svakako...

----------


## tina29

*muma*  :Very Happy: ,bravo!!!  :pivo: 
*strašna* za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv!
*crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da lakše izdržiš do bete!
*clematis* bravo,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar tulum u labu!!!

----------


## tina29

*strašna* ups,onda za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,do neba i nazad!

----------


## žužy

*clematis*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za superduper party u labu!nek se dečki & curke zaigraju!
*Strašna*, :fige:  sviiiim srcem!!
*crvenkapice*,bravo za strpljenje,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## Njuskalica

Drage trudilice zelim vam da sto prije mazite trbuscice...
Ne pisem ali vas citam i pratim redovno,ali danas sam morala napisat :
Strasna i ja molim i drzim fige za uzv.

----------


## Marlen

Hej tikki  :Bye:  jel ti možda razmišljaš o Pragu?  Ja sam počela ozbiljnije razmišljati.... Nemoj se ljutiti što te tak pitam, ali imamo puno izgubljenih bitki.... a strah me svega. Pogotovo novog postupka

----------


## ANGEL_26

> *muma* ,bravo!!! 
> *strašna* za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv!
> *crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da lakše izdržiš do bete!
> *clematis* bravo,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar tulum u labu!!!



X

----------


## ANGEL_26

ja sam danas 5dnt i spavami se,jucer se dogodili ti grcevi i menstrualna bol,danas kao da imam temperaturu i bol u nogama i mišićima onako lagano. Isla sam mjerit temp i imam 37.3. Nadam se samo da se to mrve hvataju  :Confused:  :neznam:  :štrika:

----------


## corinaII

> *clematis*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za superduper party u labu!nek se dečki & curke zaigraju!
> *Strašna*, sviiiim srcem!!
> *crvenkapice*,bravo za strpljenje,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!



x

----------


## Muma

Hvala vam na čestitkama!  :Love: 
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad! Nek kuca jedno sramežljivo srčeko!
*clematis* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najluđi party u labu!
I svima još hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na raspolaganje!

----------


## s_iva

Strašna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti sa uzv!

----------


## piki

Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

kao što sam i očekivala beta 0!!!
već sam unaprijed odtugovala onaj prokleti -, idemo dalje..
dogovor je prirodnjak sljedeći mjesec...
tako da borba ne prestaje!!!
muma, strašna, bubekica, angel_26, crvenkapica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje
i ostalima naravno malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Kameleon  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## Mury

*Muma*  :Very Happy: !!!
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo nestrpljivo!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Kameleon zao mi je...hrabro naprijed

----------


## jejja

Kameleon bas mi je zao... Drzat cemo fige za prirodnjak...
Muma poskocila bi za UZ al mi s moba ne dozvoljava pa cu ti samo reci jupiiiii
Kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta kome treba...

----------


## mima32

I ja osjecam malo bol u misicima nogu i lagano po isenu temperaturu. Osim toga me cice bas poprilicno bole, al sve pripisujem utricima...

Muma, bravo!
Strasna, nestrpljivo cekamo super vijesti!

Poslalo mi ranije por.jer pisem na mobu...

----------


## dino84

*Muma*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo da se nađe, za lijepe vijesti sa uzv-a!
*Kameleon* žao mi je, ali super što imate već plan za dalje. Držim  :fige:  za prirodnjak!

A ja od danas čuvam mog malog, hrabrog 7 - staničnog borca  :Smile:  Beta 10.05.

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, evo mene s relativno lošim vjestima. Zapravo- najbolje od nagoreg...
Situacija je takva da je UZV pokazao i dalje gestacijsku od 4 mm, kao i prije tjedan dana. Zakljucili smo da nije dobro, ali doktor je rekao da nebi to na kiretazu, nego da stanem s utricima i da cekam da prokrvarim. rekao je da to moze biti cak i mjesec dana, al da je to manje bolno i stresno nego kiretaza, a i osim toga kiretaza se uvijek stigne napravit. Tako da vjerujem njemu i tako neka bude. Pa cemo vidjet. Za dva dana ponavljem betu, dalje opet UZV itd.
I ono najbitnije...sve vi sto ste za mene navijale, vibrale i slicno..ne budite tuzne, jer nisam ni ja...bar ne jako. Tako je moralo biti. I s tim sam se lagano mirila od pocetka. Bolje sad nego kasnije. Pokusat cu se sad nakon svega opustit...i zivjet punim plucima...okrenut novu stranicu u zivotu...vjerovat u neko bolje sutra...
Hvala vam za sve...  :Kiss:  Sve vas volim i grlim...

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, evo mene s relativno lošim vjestima. Zapravo- najbolje od nagoreg...
> Situacija je takva da je UZV pokazao i dalje gestacijsku od 4 mm, kao i prije tjedan dana. Zakljucili smo da nije dobro, ali doktor je rekao da nebi to na kiretazu, nego da stanem s utricima i da cekam da prokrvarim. rekao je da to moze biti cak i mjesec dana, al da je to manje bolno i stresno nego kiretaza, a i osim toga kiretaza se uvijek stigne napravit. Tako da vjerujem njemu i tako neka bude. Pa cemo vidjet. Za dva dana ponavljem betu, dalje opet UZV itd.
> I ono najbitnije...sve vi sto ste za mene navijale, vibrale i slicno..ne budite tuzne, jer nisam ni ja...bar ne jako. Tako je moralo biti. I s tim sam se lagano mirila od pocetka. Bolje sad nego kasnije. Pokusat cu se sad nakon svega opustit...i zivjet punim plucima...okrenut novu stranicu u zivotu...vjerovat u neko bolje sutra...
> Hvala vam za sve...  Sve vas volim i grlim...


draga moja grlim te jako....  :Love:

----------


## mima32

Strasna, grlim...

----------


## hrki

Strašna ,grlim jako...

----------


## vedre

strašna žao mi je
... uvijek dođe neko bolje sutra... :Heart: 
čuvaj se

----------


## željkica

*strašna*  :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Strasna bas mi je zao a nekako sam se nadala da ce bit dobro i jos uvjek se nadam jer sam veliki optimist.ali nemoj bit tuzna  :Kiss:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nije trebao bit smajlic nego onaj sto grli...s moba sam pa sve poremeceno

----------


## ANGEL_26

[QUOTE=dino84;

A ja od danas čuvam mog malog, hrabrog 7 - staničnog borca  :Smile:  Beta 10.05.[/QUOTE]

Puno srece...

----------


## tina29

*strašna* grlim jako,jako,jako  :Love: 
sad sam se rastužila jako ali ajde barem ti imaš pozitivan stav i tako treba,svaka čast,drugi puta če biti bolje sigurno jer zaslužila si draga moja! 
drži se,puse!

----------


## clematis

Strasna, pratim te od pocetka i bas sam se ponadala da ce se ipak sve dobro zavrsiti  :Love: 
Jako mi je zao sto sad niste uspjeli, ali ne gubi nadu sutra je novi dan i mora jednom zasjati sunce.
Drzi se  :Taps:

----------


## crvenkapica77

strasna nadala sam se dobrom zavrsetku ali   :Sad: ....
drzi se draga , grlim   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Danas 15 dpt beta 90,3 imali sanse????? od jucer osjetne mucnine i veca bol u (.)(.). Sta kazete???? Trbuh jos napiren. Meni su vracena 3 embrija 3.dan. Dr je rekao da su izvrsni.

----------


## željkica

crvekapice evo utorak je gotov jedan dan manje,kako si?jel te boli?

----------


## Mucica

Strašna  :Love:

----------


## jejja

strasna zao mi je draga, ali kad je vec situacija kakva je koliko god bolno bilo bolje da ode samo odmah na pocetku nego da si dalje trgas zivce, sudbina je nemilosrdna ponekad, ostaje nam samo vjerovati da sve ima svoje razloge.. zelim ti da se brzo oporavis, jaka si ti i da krenes dalje s novom nadom  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*Strašna*  :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Muma, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Strašna... šta reći nakon sve ove agonije...?!  :Sad:  Žao mi je! Grlim te i molim B da sve prođe čim prije! Bravo za stav!

----------


## kika222

Strašna nemam riječi... Skupi hrabrosti za novi pokušaj koji će vjerujem biti dobitan!!! 
Kameleon grlim te...
Muma  ~~~~~~~~~~čestitam sad samo hrabro dalje~~~~~~..... 
Crvenkapice držim fige za petak~~~~~~ 
Angel čuvaj tu mrvicu još barem 9mj.... Sretno svima!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* žao mi je, baš je trajala ta agonija, kvrapcu. Drži stav, odmori i u nove pobjede! Grlim te!  :Sad: 
*kameleon*  :Love: 
*ANGEL_26* sretno!

----------


## mostarka86

kameleon, strašna, grlim vas jako, žao mi je   :Love: 
muma, bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Oprosti Angel, mislila sam, DINO  čuvaj tu mrvicu još 9 mj.... Sva sam smotana...

----------


## ivana83

Strašna, baš mi je žao... drži se i nadam se da će sve proći dobro...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvekapice evo utorak je gotov jedan dan manje,kako si?jel te boli?


uh neka  je  utorak  pri kraju   ,  ne boli,  ok sam   :Wink:   nikad  mi teze nije  bilo  cekat  betu

----------


## mima32

Steže me trbuh (ko grčići) i bole cice, blag porast temperature, nadam se da nije vještica na pragu  :Sad:

----------


## Moe

Strašna, šaljem zagrljaje!

----------


## vatra86

Strasna koja si ti jaka i hrabra zena..svaka ti cast na stavu..skidam kapu i saljem veeeliki hug.. Bas sam vjerovala da ce bit sve dobro... Pusa

----------


## tonkica

Strasna zao mi je.
Kameleon isto bas mi je zao.
Cure samo hrabro naprid
Crvenkapice drzim fige za veliku betu u petak, i svima drugima puno srece za sve sta vam slijedi.
Saljem zagrljaj

----------


## smarija

strasna  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam puno...*Sanda 1977, mima32, hrki, vedre, željkica, ANGEL_26, tina29, clematis, crvenkapica77, Mucica, jejja, Mury, Snekica, kika222, Muma, mostarka86, ivana83, Moe, vatra86, tonkica, smarija*...ne želim nikoga izostavit...svima, svima...  :Naklon:

----------


## ljubilica

> Drage moje, evo mene s relativno lošim vjestima. Zapravo- najbolje od nagoreg...
> Situacija je takva da je UZV pokazao i dalje gestacijsku od 4 mm, kao i prije tjedan dana. Zakljucili smo da nije dobro, ali doktor je rekao da nebi to na kiretazu, nego da stanem s utricima i da cekam da prokrvarim. rekao je da to moze biti cak i mjesec dana, al da je to manje bolno i stresno nego kiretaza, a i osim toga kiretaza se uvijek stigne napravit. Tako da vjerujem njemu i tako neka bude. Pa cemo vidjet. Za dva dana ponavljem betu, dalje opet UZV itd.
> I ono najbitnije...sve vi sto ste za mene navijale, vibrale i slicno..ne budite tuzne, jer nisam ni ja...bar ne jako. Tako je moralo biti. I s tim sam se lagano mirila od pocetka. Bolje sad nego kasnije. Pokusat cu se sad nakon svega opustit...i zivjet punim plucima...okrenut novu stranicu u zivotu...vjerovat u neko bolje sutra...
> Hvala vam za sve...  Sve vas volim i grlim...


Draga *strasna* pravi si heroj,zena zmaj i znam da ces kad tad doci do svoga cilja. To ti zelim iz sveg srca  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna, Kameleon*  :Love: 
*Muma*  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

> Drage moje, evo mene s relativno lošim vjestima. Zapravo- najbolje od nagoreg...
> Situacija je takva da je UZV pokazao i dalje gestacijsku od 4 mm, kao i prije tjedan dana. Zakljucili smo da nije dobro, ali doktor je rekao da nebi to na kiretazu, nego da stanem s utricima i da cekam da prokrvarim. rekao je da to moze biti cak i mjesec dana, al da je to manje bolno i stresno nego kiretaza, a i osim toga kiretaza se uvijek stigne napravit. Tako da vjerujem njemu i tako neka bude. Pa cemo vidjet. Za dva dana ponavljem betu, dalje opet UZV itd.
> I ono najbitnije...sve vi sto ste za mene navijale, vibrale i slicno..ne budite tuzne, jer nisam ni ja...bar ne jako. Tako je moralo biti. I s tim sam se lagano mirila od pocetka. Bolje sad nego kasnije. Pokusat cu se sad nakon svega opustit...i zivjet punim plucima...okrenut novu stranicu u zivotu...vjerovat u neko bolje sutra...
> Hvala vam za sve...  Sve vas volim i grlim...


Žao mi je strašna  :Sad:    dobro si napisala "vjerovati u neko bolje sutra" ljubim i budi jaka  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Uh, Strašna... Žao mi je.
Drži se!

----------


## MalaMa

Strašna  :Love:  baš mi je žao.

----------


## Peony

*Strašna*, jako mi je žao.  :Love: 
*Muma*, bravo za UZV!!!
*Dino* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vucica

*strašna* :Love:  vidim i dalje nastavljaš koračati hrabro, bravo i drži se!

----------


## žužy

Strašna,kaj reči...jako mi je žal kaj se mrvek nije izboril :Sad: ,a s druge strane znam kolko je olakšanje znati na čemu si..mada još nije gotovo.Ja ti želim da što prije prođu ovi naredni dani i da se što prije vratiš u borbu!
I drugi put da nam mrveki ostanu do kraja obadvema  :Kiss:

----------


## *DJ*

*Strašna*, žao mi je jako  :Love:  Drži se!
*Muma*  :Klap: 
*Kameleon*, žao mi je

----------


## piki

Strašna draga sve je već rečeno, drži se i dalje  :Love: 
Kameleon žao mi je što nije uspjelo :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Samo da pošaljem tužnicama  :Love: 

Bubek šta ima novoga, jel išao muž opet u shoping  :Laughing:

----------


## M@tt

*strašna*, *kameleon*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## dino84

*Strašna*, žao mi je, drži se  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

kameleon žao mi je... Držim  :fige:  za ovaj prirodnjak pred tobom da ti on donese neopisivu radost i mrvicu pod  :Heart: 

Stražna, jako mi je žao...   :Love:  šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bolje sutra! Drži se!

svim curama želim sretne ishode svega u čemu ste sada... rijetko pišem na ovoj temi, ali vas često popratim i puno mislim na vas! Držite mi se hrabre moje dame! 

Puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete svim curama koje su sada u 2ww...

----------


## snupi

*Kameleon, Strašna* zao mi je.*Nestrpljiva*  ima sanse ako se beta bude pravilno duplala zelim ti  svu srecu da sve daklje bude ok!

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* mila moja, sve znas... grlim draga.
*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!

*bubi* nemam dobre vijesti. jucer, 8dnt sam radila testic koji je prosli put imao sjenu na betu 6.59, bio je potpuno bijel, ni traga drugoj crtici. ponovila sam jutros, ista prica. tako da definitivno idem u ponedjeljak samo po potvrdu nule. isplakali smo svoje, odmorit cemo do jeseni, a onda kad odradimo sve zborske turneje i napunimo baterije na moru krecemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## 123beba

bubi, jako mi je žao...  :Sad:  grlim...  :Love:

----------


## Mucica

A *Bubi* draga moja  neopisivo mi je žao što su testići snježno bijeli  :Love:  ali drago mi je što si suprkos svemu i dalje hrabra i spremna na novu borbu, that's the spirit  :Naklon:  ja čvrsto vjerujem, i odbijam vjerovati drugačije, da ćemo sve mi koje se tako borimo da dođemo do naših mrvica na kraju ipak bit ponosne mame  :mama: 
I da, znam da ti u to ne vjeruješ, al ja se ipak nadam da je tvoj testić bio pokvaren i da će te beta u pon lijepo iznenaditi  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Bubekica, možda je još rano za test pa je lažan, ipak ti je tek 8dnt, a beta je tek u poned. i nisi dobila mengu!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica, možda je još rano za test pa je lažan, ipak ti je tek 8dnt, a beta je tek u poned. i nisi dobila mengu!!!


9dpt je danas, nije rano, a m ni necu dobiti na progesteronu i estrogenu.

*muma* je potvrdila da posiljka testova nije pokvarena  :Wink:

----------


## mima32

Bubekica  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Ja nakon postupka m uvijek dobijem točno školski kad terba doći unatoč utroestannima, tako da dok ne vidim crveno uvijek se nadam.....možda postoji maal šansa za tebe još, ja sam klasa optimist!!!!

----------


## bubekica

i ja sam dobila na utrogestanima kad sam bila u stimulaciji, ali za vrijeme FET-a uzimam i estrofem i ne procurim dok ne prestanem sa svim lijekovima.
ja sam klasa realist  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

*Matty569* evo mene i na ovom forumu, kako si danas? Danas ti je 7dnt ako se ne varam, evo malo vibrica za tebe i ostale suborke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ja čekam poziv da mi jave za transfer, počinje lagana nervo :cupakosu: zica

----------


## željkica

bubekice  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strasna, kameleon, bubi za6 mi je
dino sretno

----------


## jejja

Bubek pa uf.. ne smijem psovati.. bas nikakva nada da testici grijese?  :Sad:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy i Strašna, i ja vam želim da slijedeći put bebe ostanu sa vama!  :Love:  
I Strašna, kad je već moralo tako biti da prođeš bez kiretaže!
Bubekice, žao mi je! Ali, ako ne dobiješ M, obavezno beta u pon.
Crvenkapice, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u petak
Sara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer

----------


## bubekica

> Bubek pa uf.. ne smijem psovati.. bas nikakva nada da testici grijese?


sumnjam. nisu nikad dosad pogrijesili.
beta ce potvrditi, vadim i odmah doktoru na konzultacije.

idem vas sad hvatat po drugim temama za listu, kad polovim sve, postam  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Evo malo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za našu *Crvenkapu* i  :fige:  da izdržiš draga još ova da dana do bete i javiš nam lijepu vijest. Znam da će ti ova dva dana biti duga ko dvi godine, al izdržat ćeš ti to!!! Također i za* Vedru*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ostalim čekalicama naravno!!!!

----------


## Muma

*bubekica* šaljem zagrljaje...žao mi je.  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćeš se dobro odmoriti i još ove godine zatrudniti! 
*Strašna* i tebi još jedna ekstra doza zagrljaja  :Love: 

Ja opet vadila betu, danas je ni manje ni više nego dupla, 6697. A ne znam u kojem filmu je moj mpo dr jer je njegov današnji komentar "iščupali ste se". Molim? Kako sam se iščupala? Rekla sam mu za jučerašnji uzv i kaže da se još jedan može skrivati jer je rano. Naručena sam kod njega na pregled već u ponedjeljak 29.4.

----------


## rozalija

strašna  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## lulu-mama

Bubekica, hug. Pa kud si vec isla raditi test? Stvarno mi je zao.

----------


## bubekica

*muma* nadam se da se druzimo u ponedjeljak!

----------


## vucica

*bubi* :Love: 
*muma* :Very Happy:

----------


## valiana

Cure budite hrabre i uporne i na kraju čemo mi sve biti mame neka prije neka kasnije.Beta čekalicama da im vrijeme brzooo proleti uskoro ču i ja biti u toj koži  :Very Happy: .!Sretno svima a onim tužnicama da i nima što prije zasja sunčeko i da budu opet sretnice! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

bubekice... grlim...  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Ja opet vadila betu, danas je ni manje ni više nego dupla, 6697. A ne znam u kojem filmu je moj mpo dr jer je njegov današnji komentar "iščupali ste se". Molim? Kako sam se iščupala? Rekla sam mu za jučerašnji uzv i kaže da se još jedan može skrivati jer je rano. Naručena sam kod njega na pregled već u ponedjeljak 29.4.


Beta ti je perfektna! I ne brini ništa, sve je u savršenom redu! A tvoj doc očito ne vjeruje nikom osim sebi :/

----------


## bubekica

*vanesa* tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post od prije 5 dana, stavljam te na listu i 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (1)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (3xIVF, 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 17.04.
sami_os, VV, 1.IVF 24.04.
Vanesa, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu) 26.04.
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 29.04.
bubekica, VV, FET (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 29.04.
piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF) 30.04.
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu 
vedre, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 6xIVF)
matty569 02.05.
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET) 10.05.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mima32, SD, 1. IVF; clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); roan, Ri, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF)

ON-GO  
4/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); tonkica, 1.IVF; lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF), riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## vatra86

*bubekice*  :Sad:  a mene si bas rastuzila... ne znam sta reci... svidja mi se tvoj stav, uvijek je pozitivan.. Bravo!! saljem  :Love: 
*muma* a da pocnes pisati roman o betama? he he.. koji dr... fakat vjeruje samom sebi.. samo se ti cuvaj i mazi busu..  :Kiss: 
vidim da ima dosta betocekalica i on-go pa evo vam brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> i ja sam dobila na utrogestanima kad sam bila u stimulaciji, ali za vrijeme FET-a uzimam i estrofem i ne procurim dok ne prestanem sa svim lijekovima.
> ja sam klasa realist



hm...hm..i ja toliko cekanih beta ( cini mi se 8 x) uvijek procurim kroz utrice , uvijek krvava idem po betu :/ ....i kad sam bila trudna isto sam procurila ali su me poz. testici drzali , davali nadu, i unatoc krvarenju moja beta je bila divna brojka 334 na 12dpt 


sad opet brljavim, od 7dpt brljavim, malo po malo, pa stane nema cijeli dan , pa krene pa sve tako, grcici od 5dpt 
i jutros pozitivan test na 10dpt ali 5dan je od brevactida hm hm.....grcici jutros opet jaci, smeđe brljavljenje se opet pojavilo, i aj ti budi normalan !!


sto se tice estrofema , hocu napisati da ga ja pijem 3mj, i skratio mi ciklus sa 27 na 24 dc pa nekako ne vjerujem da on ne da da procuris , ali u kombinaciji sa utricima mozda , ne znam....ovdje jednostavno ne mozes biti pametan, svasta se događa i sve je moguce a nama preostaje jedino strpljenje do bete a to je NAJTEZI dio ivf 
a  ja  sam  luda  od   5dpt  vec    :cupakosu: 

SRETNO

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* jooooj, od bete te odgovorimo i onda ides test raditi.... uffff. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije brevactid!

----------


## mima32

Ja sam bila na transferu prije 5 dana i čekalica sam bete koja bi trebala biti 1.05., al s obzirom da je to praznik radit ću je 30.04. (to će biti 11 dan nakon transfera 3-dnevnog 8-staničnog embrija pa mislim da neće bit prerano da ne čekam 2.05.)...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## Kadauna

ajme crvenkapice, pa tek sad citam. 5. dan nakon uzimanja brevactida, ali koja doza?

ako nije bilo kavice  :Coffee:   - evo jedne runde uz naravno jednu rundu rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## matty569

bok cure

strasna,bubekica,kameleon jako mi je zao cure  :Crying or Very sad: 
muma jeeee super beta,tko sisa tvog mpo izvukao se on 

sarice kako ti mislis na mene hug,jesi ti javili kako je prosao tulum?? drzim fige i dalje
ja sam ok,oni jaki mestrualni bolovi su nestali ima par dana ostali u blazem obliku,sise bujaju,lagana mukica od ponediljka vjerovatno sve umisljeno... muz mi je jos jaci,neku vecer mi kaze da sam trudna da imam neki sjaj na licu koza i oci da mi sjaje,pukli smo oboje...eto oduzila ja danas tek 7 dan da je docekat bar 10 do testa

----------


## matty569

crvenkapice da prestane spotting i da test je pozz od bebica malih u busi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cure kad se najranije moze radit test ak nije bilo dodadnih bocki nakon punkcije??

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma  znam....sve znam...brevactid  1500  
radila bi ja i betu  evo  istog trena  ali nemam  gdje

----------


## matty569

ja mislim da ti je isparila tako mala doza

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  cujete  jos  jedan  crnjak  ?  prosli neuspjeli ivf  u 11mj  ,  4 i 5 dan  poslije   brevactida  rađeni testovi,  dvi  crtice   a  6  dan  jedna  tako da.....
jedino sto  nisu bili isti  testovi  i  ova  sad  je   deblja  crtica   ,  omg   za  poludit   hahahah  (  ovo je  od muke  smijeh  )

----------


## željkica

sad lipo odi vadit betu!pa mora bit negdi da se može!
jer ćeš poludit do sutra a i ja sam sad nestrpljiva!

----------


## ANGEL_26

*crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si trudnica....
*mima32* ja i ti smo tu negdje ja bi isla betu vadit u ponedjeljak...toliko sam nestrpljiva

----------


## sara10

*Matty569*  transfer mi je sutra, 3. dan!!! Držim  :fige:  da su to sve trudnički simptomi kod tebe, izdrži još malo, nemoj radit testove prije vremena, ionako dr. kažu da prije 12dnt ne treba vadit betu!!!
*Crvenkapice* izdrži do petka pa onda napravi betu, znam da je lako reći, al u petak će ti beta pokazat pravo stanje!!! Ovo prije ti je samo igra živaca... Ja u ova tri dosadašnja puta nisam radila niti jednom betu, a zašto, zato što bi dobila m uvijek 12dnt i nije bilo potrebno!!!!

----------


## mima32

Ma i ja sam nestrpljiva, al nam preostaje samo čekanje. Ja sam čak počela sanjat o tome. Došla sam vadit betu, puna čekaonica al je praznik pa ne vade. Onda sam tražila otvorenu ljekarnu, al sve su izgledale praznih polica, na kraju nađem jednu koja izgleda kao restoran a unutra dvije osobe jedu (likovi iz serije Ubojstvo s pogledom koju inače ne gledam) i pitam jel imaju testove za trudnoću i izvade iz neke ladice. Tražila sam najosjetljivije. I kupila dva. I dođem doma i ne znam kako se koriste jer izgledaju ko dnevni uložak. Nakon pročitanih uputa uspijem nekako napravit test koji je pokazao betu 32... Eto već me i u snovima proganja, ne mogu mirno ni odspavat...  :scared:

----------


## sara10

Mima32 gdje si bila u postupku? Sorry ako piše negdje prije, nisma pohvatala!

----------


## mima32

Sv.Duh

----------


## Bubimitka81

joj Bubekice, ja ne vjerujem dok ne vidim betu...

Crvenkapice, meni je test 4 dp brev. bio negativan kad nisam bila trudna... valjda je već bio ispario... :fige:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice, Strašna*  :Love:  :Love: 

*Crvenkapice* - ti si zbilja nestrpljiva - ~~~~~~~~~~~da je uistinu trudnoća u pitanju!

*Sara, Angel* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer

*Mima*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ veliku betu!

I za sve druge curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Ma i ja sam nestrpljiva, al nam preostaje samo čekanje. Ja sam čak počela sanjat o tome. Došla sam vadit betu, puna čekaonica al je praznik pa ne vade. Onda sam tražila otvorenu ljekarnu, al sve su izgledale praznih polica, na kraju nađem jednu koja izgleda kao restoran a unutra dvije osobe jedu (likovi iz serije Ubojstvo s pogledom koju inače ne gledam) i pitam jel imaju testove za trudnoću i izvade iz neke ladice. Tražila sam najosjetljivije. I kupila dva. I dođem doma i ne znam kako se koriste jer izgledaju ko dnevni uložak. Nakon pročitanih uputa uspijem nekako napravit test koji je pokazao betu 32... Eto već me i u snovima proganja, ne mogu mirno ni odspavat...


ja mislim da smo ja i ti trudne  :Yes:  jedino ako ta beta ne pokaze suprotno. ja ti non stop sanjam,cim zaspim a to mi se dogadalo i u prosloj trudnoci.sad osjecam pikanje jajnika i vec sam pisala kao temperaturu pa bol misica u nogama.

----------


## mima32

> ja mislim da smo ja i ti trudne  jedino ako ta beta ne pokaze suprotno. ja ti non stop sanjam,cim zaspim a to mi se dogadalo i u prosloj trudnoci.sad osjecam pikanje jajnika i vec sam pisala kao temperaturu pa bol misica u nogama.



I ja ponekad imam pikanje u jajniku, laganu temperaturu i bol u mišićima nogu i cice me ludilo bole, al ja sam sve pripisala utrićima

 :fige:  da smo trudne  :fige:

----------


## matty569

> ja mislim da smo ja i ti trudne  jedino ako ta beta ne pokaze suprotno. ja ti non stop sanjam,cim zaspim a to mi se dogadalo i u prosloj trudnoci.sad osjecam pikanje jajnika i vec sam pisala kao temperaturu pa bol misica u nogama.


onda sam i ja jer imam tako zive snove svaku ama bas svaku vecer kao nikada do sada

----------


## matty569

temp trenutno 37.6 °C

----------


## ANGEL_26

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da su to simptomi trudnoće i da sljedeci tjedan skakućemo  :Very Happy:  od srece na veeeelikeee bete

----------


## željkica

> I ja ponekad imam pikanje u jajniku, laganu temperaturu i bol u mišićima nogu i cice me ludilo bole, al ja sam sve pripisala utrićima
> 
>  da smo trudne


nisu to utrići ,takve sam ja imala simptome odnosni imam ih još!!!!!!!!tako da  :fige:

----------


## Kjara

mima32, crvenkapica,matty569, bubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivne lijepe bete                                                            sara10~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer                                                                                                                                  strašna :Love:                                                                                                                                                                                            ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve koje nisam spomenula                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  mi 29.04.na pregled i ako je sve o.k. 04.05.imamo transfer                                                                            v

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ne zelim se previse nadat ali nekako mi mirise na dobro...mene cice ne bole a nisu ni proslu trudnocu

----------


## ANGEL_26

E da i ja svako malo moram piskit

----------


## mima32

Bilo bi super da smo sve trudne  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

I hocemo samo pozitiva...a ako ne bude idemo dalje hrabro

----------


## crvenkapica77

a zasto mi ovo sve ne pisemo  na temi  nakon  transfera    ,ajmoooo tamo

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice, Vedre, Angel26, Mimi32, Matty569, piki, dino84*  držim vam svima  :fige:  za velike bete i da ovo bude jedno PLODNO PROLJEĆE (ispričavam se ako sam nekog izostavila), a nakon vaših beta da se pridružimo ja i ostale koje će biti čekalice... Kjara sretno na pregledu, a zatim na FET-u!!! Cure svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

Nestrpljivoj *Crvenkapici* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to trudnoća
Potpuno te kužim u toj tvojoj nestrpljivosti. Tako i ja krenem rano sa testovima i betama, da vidim imam li se čemu nadati.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vanesa

I ja se projavljujem na vašu listu beta 26.4

----------


## tina29

*bubekice* grlim jako,jako!

----------


## ivana83

bubekice, možda još ima nade...

----------


## ljubilica

*bubekice* draga, samo hrabro  :Kiss:  pa mora i nama jednom svanuti!! ja više neznam da li je sve to stvar sreće ili čega?
a možda te ipak iznenadi beta u pon  :fige:

----------


## Mury

*bubekice*, drži mi se mila  :Love: 
*Crvenkapice*, ja mislim da si ti nama slatka trudnica, i u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice jel ti bila fm danas?

----------


## matty569

joj cure mene je danas popodne tako jako bolilo, jutros sve ok napokon bila u setnji,skuhala rucak i u 2 kad me pocelo polako sarafit dok na kraju nisam mogla niti rucak pojest do kraja... kao da su mi stvari dosle i ona bol najgora prve 3 ure dok ne krene kako treba...hB nema nista na ulosku jos osim progesterona tragovi...
jel netko imao takvo iskustvo na 7dnt??

----------


## Muma

> joj cure mene je danas popodne tako jako bolilo, jutros sve ok napokon bila u setnji,skuhala rucak i u 2 kad me pocelo polako sarafit dok na kraju nisam mogla niti rucak pojest do kraja... kao da su mi stvari dosle i ona bol najgora prve 3 ure dok ne krene kako treba...hB nema nista na ulosku jos osim progesterona tragovi...
> jel netko imao takvo iskustvo na 7dnt??


Jesam ja, i vidiš potpis. 6dnt. Užasno...idućih par dana dosta slabija bol - podnošljiva. Sretno!

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam svima..  :Kiss: 
dino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za borca!!!
muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i  :Very Happy:  za betu!!!!!!!
strašna, bubekica  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje..
crvenkapica, angel_26, matty, vedre i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!!!
pozdravi!!!!!!!

----------


## hrki

bubekica,žao mi je :Love: 
muma, vibram za ponedjeljak i uzv  :Yes:

----------


## matty569

> Jesam ja, i vidiš potpis. 6dnt. Užasno...idućih par dana dosta slabija bol - podnošljiva. Sretno!


uh sad mi je drago da me bolilo  :Very Happy: 
meni je dan kasnije jer je moja dvodnevna mrvica pa kaska jedan dan za tvojom ali nadam se da ce te nastavit pratit u stopu  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ja došla ispraviti šta sam napisala.baš sam blesava...mislila sam gore sta sam pisala na euthyrox a ne na estrofem.....malo sam pukla zadnjih dana  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sandra1971

sad sam tek pročitala... *Bubekica* iskreno mi je žao  :Love: 
*Muma* draga, čestitam ti po stoti put  :Very Happy: 
svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nisi ti pukla nego si trudna

----------


## Muma

*crvenkapica* koji je plan? kad je beta da potvrdimo taj plus?
*ANGEL_26*, *matty569*, *dino84*, *piki*, *vedre*, *mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljivo čekanje plusića!
*vatra*, *ljubilica* ima novosti?
*bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za preokret u ponedjeljak!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutros  opet   dvi  crtice   i  to  malkice  deblja
e  sutra  je  beta   i dok  betu ne vidim   ne  slavim    :Smile: 
jos  uvijek  zna  biti malkice   smeđeg,  

ali sta  mene najvise  brine  je   zasto  boli trbuh,  jer  i dalje  boli,  nisu to  grcevi  i nije  strasna  bol,  
da nije  vm  ??   kako tada  boli   ?

----------


## žužy

*crvenkapice*,ja ti bum poskočila za te dve najslađe crtice!  :Very Happy: 
Neznam za vm,ali nemoj sad misliti na to..trenutno se fokusiraj na pozitivan test,a mi ćemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepšu betu sutra!Svi ti grčići,"pms" bolovi su dobrodošli,nek si bebo slaže kučicu :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*bubekica*,zbilja mi je žao zbog neg. testa...ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak,nikad se nezna.
*mima32,matty569,ANGEL_26,Vanesa,piki,vedre,dino84*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za lijepu pozitivnu betu!
*sara10*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za miran transfer!
*kameleon,strašna* drage moje,šaljem zagrljaj!
*Muma*,ja si bum nekaj spila danas za tvojeg mrveka,nek nam u ponedj. iznenadi doktora s velikim srculencem!
*ANGEL*,ti si jučer sanjala moju betu :Mad: ,vadila sam eto svoju zadnju betu u ovom postupku i sretna sam kaj je pala na 32.
Koje li ironije...uvijek se molim da je velika,da se dupla..sad sam samo molila da je dobro pala.Kaj ti je život.

----------


## Mali Mimi

joj crvenkapice ti odmah pomisliš na najgore pa mora malo boliti, super za 2 crtice samo ti izvadi betu i uživaj!

----------


## piki

*crvenkapice* opusti se i malo uživaj u spoznaji: trudna si ženo! Sutra će beta biti lijepa velika i sve bude OK!
*žužy* draga, lijepo da je beta pala. Šteta da se tome moramo veseliti. 
Evo  :Coffee:  kad još nitko nije poslužio. Danas mi treba bar dupla doza koliko sam koma (od viška spavanja :Smile: ).

----------


## ANGEL_26

Cestitam crvenkapiceeeeeeee...ti si trudna

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ajmo crvenkapice sad sve simptome koje imas....

----------


## crvenkapica77

znate  sta  sam  sve  prosla,  strah me  jako,   nije mi bas  normalno da  boli  6  dana

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim da vanm. baš jako boli, a sve ovo boluckanje koje možeš izdržati bez da popiješ tabletu je normalno za trudnoću pogotovo na početku kad se sve rasteže

----------


## željkica

glava me jako boli jel mogu popit lekadol ili lupocet,ili moram zvat dr da ga pitam?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta  se  ima  rastezat  od  6dpt    :D   
nisu  bolovi  za  tabletu   mada  mi je  i doslo  par  puta  da  je  popijem  
bolovi  su  onak  menstrualni,   mada  mene rijetko kad  boli  pred  mengu  ali  takvi  su slicni  
a  u mojoj  glavi  uvijek  crnjaci   ....

----------


## crvenkapica77

lupocet  smijes   , koliko  ja znam

----------


## s_iva

> glava me jako boli jel mogu popit lekadol ili lupocet,ili moram zvat dr da ga pitam?


Možeš, kao i Plicet.

----------


## MalaMa

crvenkapice čitam i navijam za sutra. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ a to što boli ne znači da nije dobro. i nema veze što mens. bolove inače nemaš, ovo je drugo stanje  :Smile:  (mene je boljelo ko pred mengu, a leđa su me otkidala užas.)

----------


## vedre

Kapice ~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## Vanesa

Ja sam na sedmi dan osjetila mučnine i pojačano lučenje sline i sljedećih 2 dana. Sutra mi je beta.

----------


## corinaII

Joj Crvenkapo ma nije vanmaterična t. To su toliko drukčiji bolovi i jako jaki da bi skužila da je vm. Kod vanmatericne t. Ja sam krvarila i imala užasne bolove : crnilo mi se pred očima, nisam se mogla ispraviti od bolova i jos jedna karakteristika vm. ti je da te boli ljevo rame.Toliko jako boli da me je muž na rukama odnijo u bolnicu jer ja nisam mogla niti hodati.
Tako da si ti nama jedna lipa trudnica i ne brini sutra će beta biti velika  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, bit ce to lijepa brojka!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

*prosecimo zajedno!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## clematis

evo curke danas sam bila na transferu, od 3 js jedna se oplodila, kazu lijepa je  :Cekam: 
beta 10.05.
nego dobila sam jos i inekciju koju moram si dat 29.004. decapeptyl, jel netko to vec koristio, za kaj je to?

a vama svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije docekate svoje velike bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Clematis cuvaj mrvicu i sto vise strpljenja do bete.
Ja sam decapeptyl koristila paralelno s gonalima a ne znam to poslije transfera.valjda znaju cure

----------


## duga30

Crvenkapica, vm jako boli i jako je krvarenje. Ja sam imala ivf trudnocu i prirodnu trudnocu pa mogu usporediti simtome. Bili su isti, a u prirodnoj nije bilo utrica. Dakle, bolne grudi sa tamnijim "krugovima", napuhnut trbuh, lagana temp., cesto mokrenje, pojacana glad pogotovo ujutro i zelja za slanom hranom. A trbuh me je stalno boluckao kao pred m, tako da sam 2 tj. na poslu nosila ulozak posto sam cekala m, nije mi pala na pamet trudnoca. I vrtoglavice sam imala, koje sam pripisala proljetnom umoru. A eto imam dva lijepa sina. Sretno svima i da ste sve trudne!

----------


## mima32

> evo curke danas sam bila na transferu, od 3 js jedna se oplodila, kazu lijepa je 
> beta 10.05.
> nego dobila sam jos i inekciju koju moram si dat 29.004. decapeptyl, jel netko to vec koristio, za kaj je to?
> 
> a vama svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije docekate svoje velike bete


Jesam ja. Al ne dobih ni ja odgovor, možda pomaže ugnježđenju... Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## clematis

> Jesam ja. Al ne dobih ni ja odgovor, možda pomaže ugnježđenju... Gdje si bila u postupku?


na VV, ali sam totalno zaboravila pitat doktora za kaj je to.

----------


## mima32

Nisam ni ja svog pitala...

----------


## Snekica

Pomoć pri implantaciji, iako nema baš puno garancije za uspjeh.

----------


## Mury

*Crvekapice*, draga moja, ti si nama trudna, i tako si mi dan uljepšala  :Smile: . Šaljem ti milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

volim vas sve 
 :Heart: 
i svima zelim sto prije + , 
znam kolika je ovo patnja , zato ne daj Boze nikome da duuugo u ovome pati, najprije zelim svim svojim curama koje su dugo ovdje ,da sto prije ostvare svoj san, i onima koje su prosle tugu i bol,izgubile trudnoce da opet uspiju, da se ne predaju :Heart:  :Love: 


decapeptyl  sam  ja  dobila  na  1.ivf  na  SD   , ipak mislim  ako  ce  pomoci  da  ce  prije  brevactid  pomoci  a  daje  se  cini mi se  zbog  iste  svrhe

----------


## tina29

evo da malo pošaljem *crvenkapici* za sutra i lijepu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
ostalima također~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i puse!

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!!

----------


## tikica_69

draga crvenkapice, mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Cure bok, ja sam posve nova i jako prestrašena :/ molim pomoć.. 23/4 sam imala transfer jednog emb (1cx u životu) i mirujem iako su mi rekli da ne moram ništa posebno ležati, no jučer sam peglala - nastojala sam da ništa teže od 1 kg ne dižem i nisam
sad sam pročitala ovdje da se ne smije peglati i sad sam sva u komi :/  :Sad:  i rasplakala sam se
nisam valjda nešto strašno napravila  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## vedre

Kapice ~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu.da se trese forum

----------


## sara10

Drage cure meni danas bio transfer, vrećane 3 osmostanične mrve, a imam i 2 smrzlića!! Uz utriće, dr. mi dao ovaj put i Decortin tablete, koje pijem po pola ujutro i navečer do rezultata, jel imao tko iskustva s tim?

*Crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

*Crvenkapice77* sretno!
Ostalim šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~ pa se posluzite. Slabo sam uz komp!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Crvenkapice šaljem puno,puno vibri za sutra i da ovog puta bude sve u redu. Grlimo te....                                                                                                                                    clemantis, sara i ostale suborke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dodjete do željenog cilja!

----------


## mostarka86

> Kapice ~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu.da se trese forum


Kapice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

crvenkapice cestitam...♥♥♥♥

----------


## Mury

Jutro drage moje!!! Evo da vam i ja nekada ponudim kavu, čaj, kapučino, pa i rakiju, jer evo vikend je na vratima  :Smile: ....pa se poslužite kome što paše!!!
I prije nego odem na posao, moram poslati našoj dragoj *Crvenkapici* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam objavi najveću moguću betu!!!
PS, molim te draga Kapice, nemoj nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti, već i sama grizem nokte zbog tvoje bete  :Kiss:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Kopiram ovde poruku:

 Nisam imala mira i 8dnt isla jutros test radit onaj najjeftiniji i nakon par minuta pokazala se sjena druge crte. Sad se ta crta vec vidi jako dobro. Proslo je dosta. Ali kad nebi bilo trudnoce to se nebi vidilo bar meni. Ostala bi ona jedna crta.stopericu ovitrele sam primila 13.4. Sto vi kazete.
Crvenkapice jedva cekam tvoju betu

----------


## Bab

Kapice, nestrpljivo čekam tvoju betu ko da je moja.
I znam da će bit lijepa i znam da će ovog puta sve biti savršeno.  :Kiss: 

Angel...bravo za drugu crticu...mislim da ti ovitrell nema nikakve veze s njom...ja sam već 6 dnt blastice imala lijepu crticu a isto sam za štopericu primila ovitrell.
Kad betu vadiš?

Cure, svima vam želim uspješne postupke i da ubrzo počnete uživati u svim čarima trudnoće.
Pusa od mene i mojih malih ljubavica.

----------


## žužy

Crvenkapice, :fige:  za lijepu beticu!
ANGEL,lijepe vijesti,bravo za drugu crticu  :Very Happy: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji dan!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Bab mislim se u ponedjeljak.ako me glava sutra ne potjera. Strah me uzasno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ANGEL_26 pa super kako ćeš izdržati do ponedjeljka ja ne bih mogla, čim ti se pokazala druga crtica znači da će ti i beta pokazati neku brojčicu veću od 5, a nadamo se dosta većoj brojčici...to su bile blastice?

----------


## bubekica

> Crvenkapice, za lijepu beticu!
> ANGEL,lijepe vijesti,bravo za drugu crticu 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji dan!


X

svercam se jer pisem s moba  :Smile: 

Mury, hvala na kavici!
Bab  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Crvenkapice za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mala mimi nisu blastice nego 3dnevni 10 i 12 stanicni.a najrade bi sutra jer beta je beta

----------


## M@tt

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Angel to su onda neki napredni embriji za 3. dan (obično su 8 st.u najboljem slučaju) ma samo ti izvadi pa onda u pon ponovi šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i
Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Mala mimi nisu blastice nego 3dnevni 10 i 12 stanicni.a najrade bi sutra jer beta je beta


Onda idi sutra pa si mirna, to će biti 9 dpt? Vadili su ovdje neki betu i 7 dpt.. Držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Onda idi sutra pa si mirna, to će biti 9 dpt? Vadili su ovdje neki betu i 7 dpt.. Držimo fige


I 6dpt  :Laughing: 
5-dnevnih doduse, al svejedno.

----------


## piki

Jutro svima! Angel lijepe vijesti! ~~~~~~~~ da beta bude isto tako lijepa!
Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> I 6dpt 
> 5-dnevnih doduse, al svejedno.


Ti si Bubek pravi umjetnik  :Laughing:   ali nisam mislila na tebe  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> Ti si Bubek pravi umjetnik   ali nisam mislila na tebe


Oces reci mazohist  :Wink:

----------


## kika222

Ruthy  
Datum pristupanja
Apr 2013
Postovi
1

Cure bok, ja sam posve nova i jako prestrašena :/ molim pomoć.. 23/4 sam imala transfer jednog emb (1cx u životu) i mirujem iako su mi rekli da ne moram ništa posebno ležati, no jučer sam peglala - nastojala sam da ništa teže od 1 kg ne dižem i nisam
sad sam pročitala ovdje da se ne smije peglati i sad sam sva u komi :/  i rasplakala sam se
nisam valjda nešto strašno napravila  

Nisi ruthy, sve se može nakon dan, dva samo lagano, pegla nema 5kg, ne brini !! Sretno i da vidiš lijepu troznamenkastu betu!!!! 
Crvenkapice  javi nam već jednom  tu troznamenkastu betu!!!!!!!!! Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ruthy nemoj se previše opterećivati teško da možeš nešto učiniti da će poremetiti implantaciju embrija, iako kažu da bi trebalo izbjegavati peglanje i usisavanje jer se kao naprežu ti trbšni mišići ali to ništa nije dokazano koliko ja znam pa se nemoj bedirati uopće oko toga.
Ja sam se prvih nekoliko puta bojala šta će biti ako kihnem itd. a poslije sam sve manje razmišljala o tome što radim, evo sad sam išla raditi dan nakon transfera (a radim prilično naporan posao) a 2 sata poslije transfera sam išla u shoping...i desilo se da sam ostala trudna.

----------


## Snekica

Znači, shopping je taj 'krivac' za tvoju T?! Znala sam!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Ruthy* peglanje je riskantna operacija zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije jajnika, a rizicka skupina su zene koje su reagirale s velikim brojem folikula u stimulacije.

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice, di si više ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Angel i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Stvarno crvenkapice....di si....sigurno slavi negdje...

----------


## MalaMa

crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo

angel izvadi betu. ja sam jedna od onih što su vadile 7dnt  :Smile:  naravno pod rizikom da je moguća i biokemijska (vidiš u potpisu). ali nisam mogla izdržat. ma u tom trenu mi je i biokemijska bila odlična varijanta jer kažu da je to dobar znak. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## frka

samo da potpišem bubekicu - peglanje i usisavanje NIJE opasno u smislu trudnoće i ploda i sigurno neće utjecati na implantaciju. opasno je samo za žene kojima su jajnici zbog stimulacije jako uvećani pa ponavljajuće radnje poput peglanja, plesanja i usisavanja mogu izazvati torziju jajnika. bez brige, cure - neće fizička aktivnost utjecati na embrije. samo je povećan rizik za ženu u nekim situacijama...

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Angel  :Very Happy:  za crticu!

----------


## matty569

joj cure sad i meni vrag neda mira i mislim se ici kupiti test a rekla sam bila da cu ja izdrzat do bete..
eh sad je kod mene stanje da bi mi m normalno trebala doc do nedilje a obicno imam spotting 3.4 dana prije,za sada jos nista na ulosku...
kada sam prosli put bila na progesteronu m mi je dosla 12 dana nakon O a spotting poceo vec 8 dan sad sam vec 11 dpo 9 dnt

----------


## matty569

crvenkapica cestitam i ovdje,jako jako mi je drago da je uspilo i drzim fige da bude sve 5 do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vanesa

Evo ja moram objaviti svoju betu danas 430. :Smile:  :Smile:  Tek sam se nedavno uključila tu na forum što neznači da nisam dugo u vodama potpomognute oplodnje. 
Evo uspjela sam s morulom. A da sam mirovala nisam radila sam sve i nosila i dizala teško takav mi je posao. Danas zovem doktora da vidimo šta dalje.

----------


## vatra86

Matty ukoliko dodjes u napast ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## matty569

> Matty ukoliko dodjes u napast ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +


hvala ti draga,al veliki sam trtaros... pada kisa pa ne mogu po test,sutra mozda za preksutra

----------


## sara10

*Matty* ako ti je sutra 10 dnt, a prekosutra 11 dnt onda će ti test sigurno pokazati pravo stanje jer 11 dnt nivo HCG-a je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test! Jel u pon ideš vadit betu?

----------


## matty569

ejj sarice kako mrvice?
ma znam da ce mi pokazat pravo stanje pogotovo jer nakon stoperice nikakve druge bocke nisam imala... joj kako se lipo nadat da san uspila,strah me jako a opet kad vidim ovdje plusice kako padaju dojde mi da ga napravim... ne dala mi je tek 02.05 da vadim neznam zasto tako dugo? mozda jer je dvodnevna mrvica??

----------


## sara10

Matty draga, nadam se da se razvijaju u meni, tako lipo izgledaju na papiru (papir što mi je dr. dao nakon transfera, bude i njihova slika, ne znam je li kod vas u Milanu tako). Mislim da možeš komotno napravit betu već u pon, to će ti biti 12dnt, tko će čekat četvrtak :Cekam:  :Cekam: !! Šaljem ti pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~za + na testu i veliku betu  :fige: !!!!!

----------


## sara10

> Kopiram ovde poruku:
> 
>  Nisam imala mira i 8dnt isla jutros test radit onaj najjeftiniji i nakon par minuta pokazala se sjena druge crte. Sad se ta crta vec vidi jako dobro. Proslo je dosta. Ali kad nebi bilo trudnoce to se nebi vidilo bar meni. Ostala bi ona jedna crta.stopericu ovitrele sam primila 13.4. Sto vi kazete.
> Crvenkapice jedva cekam tvoju betu


Mislim da bi to mogao biti put ka T!!!! Al svakako ti izvadi betu!

Pa ovdje imamo dosta ++++ u zadnje vrijeme, neka se samo tako nastavi  :Yes:

----------


## matty569

> Matty draga, nadam se da se razvijaju u meni, tako lipo izgledaju na papiru (papir što mi je dr. dao nakon transfera, bude i njihova slika, ne znam je li kod vas u Milanu tako). Mislim da možeš komotno napravit betu već u pon, to će ti biti 12dnt, tko će čekat četvrtak!! Šaljem ti pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~za + na testu i veliku betu !!!!!


 hvala ti na vibricama... ma ako ne dobijem do pon onda sam sigurno T 
nadam se da cu uspit ulovit ovaj vlakic sa pozz testicima + betama... idem kuhat rucak da manje mislim :mah: cuvaj mrvice xxxx

----------


## mima32

Crvenkapice čekamo tebe i tvoju veliku betu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pise na Splitskoj temi da Crvenkapica ima troznamenkastu betu  :Very Happy: .  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ajmo svi poskociti!

----------


## MalaMa

crvenkapice čestitam!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*crvenkapice* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Crvenkapiceeeeee, bravooooo!

----------


## mima32

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za Crvenkapicu!

----------


## željkica

moram i tu poskočit za crvenkapicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i vrijeme je da  :pivo:

----------


## lasta

Draga znam da je strah velik i da samo mame anđela to razumiju ali želim ti mirnu i dosadnu školsku trudnoću,da strah nestane,da uživaš i da u vaš život uđu radost i veselje...od  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Želim ti najmirniju trudnoću!

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, cestitam!
dajte, kolika je beta?

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapo draga di si nam slavljenice, daj reci kolika je beta umirem od znatiželje.
~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoču do kraja  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evooo me 
12dpt beta 198   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad  mi recite   kolika  bi trebala  biti  15dpt     ?

----------


## Muma

> evooo me 
> 12dpt beta 198


Bravo!!! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

> evooo me 
> 12dpt beta 198


 :Very Happy: 

Taman lijepa skoro pa okrugla beta!

Kapice, cestitam od  :Heart:  ! Da ti trudnoca bude ugodna i lagana i da za 8,5 mjeseci zagrlis malo zlato!

----------


## M@tt

> evooo me 
> 12dpt beta 198


Kakoooooooooooooo dobrooooooooooooo!!!  :Grin:  Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Evo me i ovdje virkam zavirujem i cekam našu Crvenkapu  :Smile: 
Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Crvenkapo moja čestitke, čestitke trudnice naša  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sad  mi recite   kolika  bi trebala  biti  15dpt     ?


čestitam ti...trebala bi biti kao moja približno....vidi u potisu...ja sam vadila 11 dnt i 14 dnt,pa tu negdje....

----------


## s_iva

> sad  mi recite   kolika  bi trebala  biti  15dpt     ?


Beta ti je super, opusti se i uživaj!  :Heart:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Kapiceeeee cestitam..najezila sam se kad sam vidila.beta ti je super,saljem puno vibrica da se dupla i dosadnu skolsku trudnocu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Crvenkapice cestitam opet  :Very Happy: 
Idealno skolski bi ti trebala biti oko 600 15 dpt, ali moze biti i manja i veca od toga... Ma super je, uzivaj, moja je bila tolika 13 dpt...

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice,čestitam  :Very Happy:  bravo!!

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice, evo i ovdje ću malo poskočit za tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , bravo i opusti se sada malo i uživaj u ovoj spoznaji  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme predivne vijesti! Kapice moja draga! Od srca čestitam na lijepoj beti! Sad mirno po drugu brojku u ponedjeljak, a zatim i za prvi, ali i svaki slijedeći UZV puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ sv edok ne budete u slatkom zagrljaju_ skin to skin_!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Crvenkapice,čestitam  :Very Happy: !

----------


## kismet

čestitam od srca, za neku usporedbu, moja je beta 12 dnt bila 191 pa 14 dnt 574; ne brini, lijepo će ona porasti ( ne mora se baš "duplati")  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapiceeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  cestitam i od srca ti zelim skolsku T.

----------


## snupi

kapice  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Ruthy

> *Ruthy* peglanje je riskantna operacija zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije jajnika, a rizicka skupina su zene koje su reagirale s velikim brojem folikula u stimulacije.


Bubekica, nisam imala hiperstim, nakon polustim samo jedan folikul
Kika i Mali Mimi, hvala na ohrabrenju, danas sam bolje, naravno ne dižem ništa teže od 1 kg i sve polako radim... 
Nova sam tu, ali čestitam Crvenkapici, i svima ostalima bete s tri znamenke želim... jao evo opet bih  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

bubek  :Love:  sad sam skužila

----------


## tikica_69

> evooo me 
> 12dpt beta 198


Tooooooooo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

:Very Happy: 
Da i ja malo poskočim  :Smile:  bar virtualno kad više nisam sposobna uživo  :Smile: 
Sretno do samog kraja!

----------


## piki

Crvenkapice prekrasna brojka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Crvenkapice cestitam

----------


## mg1975

> *bubi* nemam dobre vijesti. jucer, 8dnt sam radila testic koji je prosli put imao sjenu na betu 6.59, bio je potpuno bijel, ni traga drugoj crtici. ponovila sam jutros, ista prica. tako da definitivno idem u ponedjeljak samo po potvrdu nule. isplakali smo svoje, odmorit cemo do jeseni, a onda kad odradimo sve zborske turneje i napunimo baterije na moru krecemo u nove pobjede!


Eto tek sad čitam (zagužvalo mi se posljednjih dana) i draga baš mi je žao, nekako sam navijala za tebe.  :Love: 
 Možda se vidimo sutra.  :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

za sve vas sa pozitivnim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

*Crvenkapice* čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

*crvenkapice* čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

crvenkapo, čestitam! milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice*, draga moja, presretna sam zbog tvoje bete  :Very Happy:  !!! Želim ti ovaj puta savršeno zdravu i dosadnu trudnoću do kraja, koja će rezultirati zdravom i živom bebom/bebama!!!

----------


## Mury

*ANGEL_26*, i tebi čestitke na pozitivnom testu, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super betu!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Crvenkapice i nek ti je sa srećom!

----------


## barbi26

*Crvenkapice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

*Angel 26* i tebi isto i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## lovekd

Crvenkapice, čestitke i sretno do kraja  :Smile:  školski i dosadno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Cestitke trudnicama nasim cure sretno dalje

----------


## Zima77

Kako nam barbie

----------


## špelkica

Crvenkapice, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana83

Crvenkapice i ja ću poskočiti za tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Crvenkapice od sveg srca čestitam!!! Daj Bože svakoj od nas trudilica ovak lijepe bete!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Potpisujem kiku222!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mostarka86

Odavno više čestitka ne vidjeh...evo i od mene, čestitam naša draga crvenkapice, da nam bude lijepa i okrugla narednih 8,5 mjeseci  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Crvenkapice čestitam! Neka bude školski i dosadno do kraja ~~~~~~~~
Angel ~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

Bubek  :Love:  što reći... Uh, nije fer... Drži se

----------


## Sonja29

crvenkapice želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja i da  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Crvenkapice, čestitam i sretno za dalje  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Inesz

ajme, je li mi to Crvenkapica trudna? 
 :Smile: 
sretno draga, sretno.....

----------


## spodoba

> evooo me 
> 12dpt beta 198


cestitam crvenkapoooo!!!!  :Very Happy:  veselim se za tebe i neka ovaj put bude sve u najboljem redu..onako dosadno i lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo ja isla da cu betu izvadit i kazu prije ponedjeljka nalaz da nece bit gotov,ali su zato jutros 2 testa sa 2 crtice....hahaha

----------


## kika222

Čestitam angel trudna si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Samo da pitam jel neka od vas žena pije ili je pila čaj od marulje i vrkute za vrijeme postupka????  Ja ga pijem dva tjedna i ne znam jel ga smijem piti za vrijeme punkcije,transfera ili čekanja bete??????

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo ja isla da cu betu izvadit i kazu prije ponedjeljka nalaz da nece bit gotov,ali su zato jutros 2 testa sa 2 crtice....hahaha



 :Klap:

----------


## Muma

Nikakvi čajevi tog tipa se ne smiju piti u toku čitavog postupka  :Nope:

----------


## željkica

jutro!evo kava čaj,nes  :Coffee: 

angel26  :Klap:  
moram još jednom poskočit za crvenkapicu  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo pozitive za sve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Muma* kako si,imaš li mučnine?

----------


## snupi

anđelak bravo  za crtice i sad na lov za betu!

----------


## vatra86

Ja imam slobodan dan i ne zelim se dignuti iz kreveta... Pa cu si caj popiti kasnije..hvala zeljkice..
Angel  :Very Happy:  cestitam! Nek bude lijepa troznamenkasta brojcica
A trudnice bi nas mogle malo i posipati prasinom kad je ovdje ovako pozitivno krenulo.
Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

angel čestitam! to je to! još nek beta bude velika  :Smile: 

kika222 ja sam pila vrkutu do postupka, ali onda sam pročitala da nije dobra u trudnoći pa sam prestala

----------


## MalaMa

evo prašine nekoliko tona za sve **************************************************  * što prije trudnice bile!

----------


## Muma

*ANGEL_26* čestitam ti od srca!!!
*željkica* nemam mučnina niti nekih drugim simptoma, samo mi se jutros nešto vrti kad se dignem, fali mi zraka, morala bi izaći malo van. Ti?
*vatrice* evo za tebe specijalne ***************************************** a nek se i druge posluže!

----------


## dino84

*Crvenkapice*, čestitam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoću!
*ANGEL_26*, čestitam na plusu i držim  :fige:  za veliku i lijepu betu!

Svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

MalaMa ma gdje si pročitala da vrkuta nije dobra u trudnoći ja svugdje čitala obrnuto da baš pomaže kod raznih problema

----------


## hope31

Crvenkapice cestitam na prekrasnoj beti i ~~~~~~~~ za mirnu trudnocu i najljepsi susret 
Angel26 ~~~~~~~ za jednu prekrasnu betu nakon plusica
Svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke,prekrasne bete kuckajuca srca i mirne trudnoce do kraja

----------


## željkica

evo prašine **************************************************  *************************** pa se poslužite i šta prije je i vi djelile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Muma* ništa,u početku mi je sve smetalo baš sam imala mučnine,zadnjih deset dana ništa,najedanput stalo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

angel   cestitam  na  +   bravo  
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


pitanje  ,  smije  li se   u trudnoci  uzimati  d-manoza  ?

----------


## sara10

> Čestitam angel trudna si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Samo da pitam jel neka od vas žena pije ili je pila čaj od marulje i vrkute za vrijeme postupka????  Ja ga pijem dva tjedna i ne znam jel ga smijem piti za vrijeme punkcije,transfera ili čekanja bete??????


*Kika222* ja sam pila vrkutu, ali do postupka, i ona je odlična za zadebljanje endometrija (a meni je endometrij stvarno dobar u svakom postupku), nemoj piti kada kreneš u postupak ili si u njemu, sigurnije je tako. Inače vrkuta je jakooooooo dobra za sve "ženske" stvari, tko ima bilo kakve ginekološke probleme, a za endometrij posebno. A *Mali Mimi* nije dobra u trudnoći i to svugdje piše, ako proguglaš malo o njoj na internetu jer može "očistit" plod, zna se točno koji čajevi se u trudnoći mogu piti (malina, KOPRIVA, rooinbos čaj, kamilica umjereno, možda još neki, ali ti sigurno mogu). A što se KOPRIVE tiče, ona je čak i preporučljiva u trudnći jer pomaže prokrvavljenosti pa tako i maternice i piše da smiruje i masira maternicu. Ja sam čak popila iza punkcije, a prije trransfera 2 dana po čašu koprive upravo da mi malo prije trans. "smiri" maternicu, računam neće ništa biti od 2 šalice...

----------


## sara10

*Angel26* čestitam na plusićima i da u poned bude jedna velikaaaaa beta  :fige: 

Joj kolilo plusića ovdje zadnje vrijeme....da barem i ja to doživim za nekih 10-tak dana  :Unsure:

----------


## sara10

*Matty569*  kako si mi ti danas, ima li kakvih simptoma??? Evo ti malo zabave  :Preskace uze:  da izdržiš do ponediljka!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Kika222* ja sam pila vrkutu, ali do postupka, i ona je odlična za zadebljanje endometrija (a meni je endometrij stvarno dobar u svakom postupku), nemoj piti kada kreneš u postupak ili si u njemu, sigurnije je tako. Inače vrkuta je jakooooooo dobra za sve "ženske" stvari, tko ima bilo kakve ginekološke probleme, a za endometrij posebno. A *Mali Mimi* nije dobra u trudnoći i to svugdje piše, ako proguglaš malo o njoj na internetu jer može "očistit" plod, zna se točno koji čajevi se u trudnoći mogu piti (malina, KOPRIVA, rooinbos čaj, kamilica umjereno, možda još neki, ali ti sigurno mogu). A što se KOPRIVE tiče, ona je čak i preporučljiva u trudnći jer pomaže prokrvavljenosti pa tako i maternice i piše da smiruje i masira maternicu. Ja sam čak popila iza punkcije, a prije trransfera 2 dana po čašu koprive upravo da mi malo prije trans. "smiri" maternicu, računam neće ništa biti od 2 šalice...


http://www.alternativa-za-vas.com/in...article/vrkuta
Evo uguglala sam jednu od mnogih i kao i ranije nailazim samo na to da pomaže i štiti od spontanih pobačaja.
Jedna poznata travarica iz Bosne je mojoj prijateljici preporučila upravo taj čaj kad je počela krvariti u 1. tromj. zbog hematoma i rodila je zdravu bebu iako je imala i puno drugih problema.
Ja sam je pila od samog početka i nikakvih problema nisam imala do sad s trudnoćom pa eto stvarno ne znam

----------


## s_iva

[QUOTE
pitanje  ,  smije  li se   u trudnoci  uzimati  d-manoza  ?[/QUOTE]

Je li to onaj šećer protiv e.coli? A što piše na kutiji?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da protiv  e.coli    ,  nema  kutije  ova  je  od  kala  iz  usa  dobila

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam na savjetima, zasad ću onda prestati piti te čajeve, barem do bete... Inače mi je endometrij već 7dc 12mm tak da ne pijem radi tog, već se hvatam za bilo što samo da ostanem trudna!!!!

----------


## clematis

pozdrav curke, citam vas i ne mogu vjerovati koliko plusića..... predivno  :Very Happy: 
nego imam jedno pitanjce, jel neka od vas ima/la poslije transfera ( dan-dva) neke bolove u maternici.
Mislim, ne bole me jajnici nego bas maternica, kao da se grci, steze. I zna mi biti ako malo duze hodam ( cca 30 min) da je bas osjetim.
Jel to normalno?

----------


## Mali Mimi

kika222 ja ti preporučajem da si i sama uguglaš o vrkuti i pročitaš, ja stvarno ne bih ulazila u to  otkud ovim dvjema forumašicama to da je vrkuta štetna u trudnoći kad ja svugdje čitala kako je baš dobra, možda su razne mješavine trava s vrkutom štetne ali sama vrkuta ne!Ja sam je pila od transfera i ostala trudna nakon 14 IVF-ova, tako da stvarno ne mogu reći da mi je naškodila, dapače možda je baš pomogla.
Sad vidim da si napisala da piješ sa maruljom istina marulja se ne preporuča ali ako nabaviš samo vrkutu to možeš!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Hvala vam cure puno na podrsci i na vibricama pa eto ako sam trudnica saljem vam trudnicke prasine **************************************************  ******

----------


## sara10

http://trudnicebebe.blogspot.com/p/c...-trudnice.html   i   http://www.alternativa-za-vas.com/in...ovi-u-trudnoci    Mala Mimi evo dva članka s interneta gdje piše koji čajevi se smiju piti u trudnoći, nigdje se ne spominje vrkuta, a negdje sam pročitala da se može samo 3 tjedna prije poroda i nakon poroda, a nikako u prvom tromjesečju. Ona je više za neplodnost i nakon poroda. . Jako mi je drago da ti je uspjelo iz 14-tog puta, a žao što si toliko puta morala prolaziti sve ovo...super ako je tebi pomogla, ja osobno ne bih riskirala. Ja evo 2 dnt i bojim se i kamilicu popit...
Al u postupcima cure svakako nemojte piti ništa...

----------


## sara10

> pozdrav curke, citam vas i ne mogu vjerovati koliko plusića..... predivno 
> nego imam jedno pitanjce, jel neka od vas ima/la poslije transfera ( dan-dva) neke bolove u maternici.
> Mislim, ne bole me jajnici nego bas maternica, kao da se grci, steze. I zna mi biti ako malo duze hodam ( cca 30 min) da je bas osjetim.
> Jel to normalno?


*Clematis* meni je danas 2 dnt i ja imam nešto slično kao i ti, al meni je više u donjem dijelu stomaka, skroz nisko (mislim više jajnici) neka neugoda (ne non-stop) i napuhana sam, a imala sam i zatvor pa je to možda i od toga. A ja ti od transfera nisam izašla iz kuće, ne mrdam...Mislim da se ja i ti pratimo, ja sam imala transfer u četvrtak 25.04., jel i ti?

----------


## željkica

*sara,clematis*,normalno je da vas zaboli ipak je bila punkcija i jajnici su izmrcvareni,lipo se čuvajte i sebe i mrve i javite nam beturine za 10-tak dana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*sara* nemoraš strogo mirovat bitna je i cirkulacija slobodno prošetaj al ništa teško dizat i fizički teško radit!

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Ja idem danas kupit test pa kud puklo da puklo..

----------


## Vanesa

Ja sam juče pisala ali bit će da nisam poslala poruku  :Smile:  bila sam zbunjena. Moja beta je juče bila 430 bila sam na VV i u postupku FET su mi vraćene 2 morule nisu bila blastice. E sad u ponedeljak ponavljam betu pa me zanima dali bi moja beta odgovarala jednoplodnoj ili višeplodnoj trudnoći. Znači embriji su bili smrznuti 4.dan a transfer 13.4 beta vađena 26.4.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vanesa nek se samo beta lijepo dupla, mogu a i ne moraju biti da su se oba primila. Bilo je duplica i sa manjim betama ali i puno vecim, nista ti to ne znaci...
I cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Željkice*, ja ću od poned. šetat pomalo, rekla sam sebi 3 dana ću doma mirovat (nije da samo ležim), a onda lagane šetnjice, ionako ću cijeli idući tjedan biti na bolovanju..i opustiti se. Zadnja dva puta sam išla nakon 4,5 dana od trans, a uredski mi je posao i sjedim 8h u uredu pa se samo "skvrčim" i dobijem grčeve u stomaku od pustog sjedenja pogotovo kad sam napeta, a ovako ću bit opuštena i posvećena sebi, računam posa neće propast par dana, a meni je ovo ipak bitno...

----------


## sara10

> Ja sam juče pisala ali bit će da nisam poslala poruku  bila sam zbunjena. Moja beta je juče bila 430 bila sam na VV i u postupku FET su mi vraćene 2 morule nisu bila blastice. E sad u ponedeljak ponavljam betu pa me zanima dali bi moja beta odgovarala jednoplodnoj ili višeplodnoj trudnoći. Znači embriji su bili smrznuti 4.dan a transfer 13.4 beta vađena 26.4.


*Venesa* čestitam ti  :Klap:  Jesu li blizanci ćeš ionako saznat na prvom uzv, a mislim da je najbitnije da si trudna, a hoće li biti dvojčeki ili ne je sasvim svejedno, jel tako  :Love:  pogotovo nakon ove naše borbe za bebe. Koji ti je ovo bio put da si bila u postupku?

----------


## sara10

> Ja sam juče pisala ali bit će da nisam poslala poruku  bila sam zbunjena. Moja beta je juče bila 430 bila sam na VV i u postupku FET su mi vraćene 2 morule nisu bila blastice. E sad u ponedeljak ponavljam betu pa me zanima dali bi moja beta odgovarala jednoplodnoj ili višeplodnoj trudnoći. Znači embriji su bili smrznuti 4.dan a transfer 13.4 beta vađena 26.4.


I gdje si bila u postupku???

----------


## Muma

*Vanesa* lijepo! Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa ma gdje si pročitala da vrkuta nije dobra u trudnoći ja svugdje čitala obrnuto da baš pomaže kod raznih problema


O više ti ne znam gdje. Isto tako sam pročitala i da sam plod brusnice zakiseljava mokraću pa nije dobar za riješit se npr e.coli, već se treba pit čaj od lista brusnice. on je ok. a inače tu brusnicu hvale na sva usta. gle na 100 mjesta 100 različitih informacija, a kad se bojiš pušeš i na hladno. ugl. treba pazit s čajevima u trudnoći.

----------


## clematis

> *Clematis* meni je danas 2 dnt i ja imam nešto slično kao i ti, al meni je više u donjem dijelu stomaka, skroz nisko (mislim više jajnici) neka neugoda (ne non-stop) i napuhana sam, a imala sam i zatvor pa je to možda i od toga. A ja ti od transfera nisam izašla iz kuće, ne mrdam...Mislim da se ja i ti pratimo, ja sam imala transfer u četvrtak 25.04., jel i ti?


da i ja sam bila 25 na transferu, a koja si ti?  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Ja sam ti jedan splitski borac, vidiš u mom potpisu sve, a ti  :Confused:

----------


## mostarka86

cure moje, hvala vam na trudničkoj prašni, trebat će nam...evo da prijavim svoj ET, koji je bio danas. Ponosno čuvam svoju 8.st mrvicu, vraćenu 3 dan, i ne dam je nikome  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*mostarka86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, da nam za dva tjedna objaviš veeeeliku betu!!!

----------


## sara10

*Mostarka86* sretno!!!! Gdje si bila u postupku Banja Luka ili Cito?

----------


## tonkica

Mostarka86 sretno i da ugledas veliku betu.

----------


## Vanesa

Evo sad moja priča, ja sam već dugo u vodama potpomognute oplodnje. Kod mene endometrioza nemam jajnik i jedan jajovod, drugi jajnik je isto operiran. Kod muža sve ok. I sad dali je to sreća ili se sve jednostavno poklopilo ali ovo je meni druga trudnoća. Išla sam 2007 IVF na VV punkcija i od 11 jajni stanica dobili smo 9 embrija. U prvom postupku mi vratili 3( neznam kakve kvalitete) ia zamrznuli 6 i ostala sam trudna beta bila 509, i to je curica koja sad će 5 godina. Nakon tog endometrioza se vratila i doktor mi savjetuje trudnoću. I kako imam smzliće išla sam odmah u postupak i doktor je rekao da sam morala na stimulaciju nemoguće od cisti doći do jajnih stanica. Tako da mi je to zadnja prilika uzeti te smrzliće. Nakon odleđavanja preźivjela su samo dva (morule tako mi je rekla). I ta dva su mi vratili i evo trudna sam opet od prve.  :Smile: . A mirovala nisam ništa samo prva dva dana i sve sam radila od dizanja tereta do peglanja, nosila sam curicu od 15 kg.

----------


## mostarka86

hvala vam puno drage moje, trebat će mi vaše vibre  :Smile:  Sara, u Banja lUci je bio ovaj postupak...

----------


## vatra86

Lipe nase trudnice hvala vam na prasini, itekako ce nam trebati. Saljem vam pusu
Vanesa  :Very Happy:  za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se dupla skolski
Mostarka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica cvrsto ugnjezdi
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
Samo bi se nadovezala za te cajeve, ja ih non stop pijem i ne znam sta cu kad i ne budem smjela piti.mozda je i neki caj bio uzrok mojih praznih folikula. Inace pijem zeleni, majcinu dusicu, crveni zdravac, stolisnik, mentu ii jos neke i sve su rinfuzo nista iz vrecica...a morat cu prijeci na vodu..  :Wink: 
Pozz i puse

----------


## clematis

> Ja sam ti jedan splitski borac, vidiš u mom potpisu sve, a ti


Aj pa ti si u citu, a ja sam mislila da si na vv. Anyway, puno srece i nadam se da ces imati jako veliku betu za 10-12 dana  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Clematis* i* Mostraka86* puno sreće, da se dve radujemo za nekih 10-12 dana!!!!
*Vanesa* baš lijepo što ostaješ trudna od prve untaoč tvojim probl. i što će tvoja curica dobiti bracu ili seku, ili dvoje njih. Lijepa beta i nrka se lijepo dupla  :Yes: 
*Vatra86* nemoj piti te čajeve kada si u postupku, ni nakon transfera, do postupka možeš! Stolisnik, zeleni čaj, majčina dušica..se definitivno ne smiju piti u trudnoći, a nakon tran. naravno ne možeš odmah znat jesi li trudna  :Undecided:

----------


## magi7

evo da se i ja javim, dana bila punkcija, dobili 1 js. Transfer 1/5 ako sve bude ok.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Magi7 sretno na transferu....

----------


## ANGEL_26

Cure moje kako ste...ja cekam sutra i bas osjecam desni jajnik nekad kako me pika

----------


## sara10

*Magi7* sretno za transfer!!!
*Angel26* za velikuuuu betuuuu sutra  :Trep trep:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure moje kako ste...ja cekam sutra i bas osjecam desni jajnik nekad kako me pika


sretno, jajnik  pika  ?  neka  pika    :Wink:    bit  ce  to lijepa  beta

----------


## željkica

*ange*l  :fige:  za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*magi7* sretno na transferu!!!!!!!!!!!!ja i tvoj plavi dečko isti dan rođeni!

----------


## mima32

Evo ja dana (9dnt) radila testić i negativan da ne može negativniji  :Sad:  Inače me više ni cice ne bole od jučer, nit više imam temperaturu, samo jajnik osjetim...

Vama ostalima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amazonka

uf, mima žao mi je

----------


## bubekica

*mima* mozda je jos rano, koliko se sjecam, tebi je vracen trodnevni embrij?

----------


## mima32

Je, trodnevni...

----------


## bubekica

ponovi onda prekosutra. koji test si radila?

----------


## mima32

Clearblue, onaj najjeftiniji. Preksutra ionako radim betu.

----------


## bubekica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ onda za lijepu betu! ima jos nade  :Wink:

----------


## mima32

Al sve manje. Bit ce bolje drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

*vanesa*, da se beta lijepo dupla~~~~~~~~~~~
*angel*, za beturinu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*clemantis*, da se mi iznenadimo lijepom betom za desetak dana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mima,* sretno, da testić laže, a beta bude trocifrena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*magi,* sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mima32 daj pricekaj betu,nemoj se odmah razocarat. Saljem vibrice da beta bude uspjesna...

----------


## mima32

Hvala cure. A vidila sam na otpusnom posmu da pise IVF ICSI, a u tom slucaju navodno beta malo sporije raste. Eto trazim ja jos malo nade za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> *vanesa*, da se beta lijepo dupla~~~~~~~~~~~
> *angel*, za beturinu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *clemantis*, da se mi iznenadimo lijepom betom za desetak dana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *mima,* sretno, da testić laže, a beta bude trocifrena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *magi,* sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*x* da ne ponavljam  :Wink:

----------


## tina29

> *vanesa*, da se beta lijepo dupla~~~~~~~~~~~
> *angel*, za beturinu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *clemantis*, da se mi iznenadimo lijepom betom za desetak dana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *mima,* sretno, da testić laže, a beta bude trocifrena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *magi,* sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ja ču se švercati malo!!! *x*

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Joj danas sam malo zabrinuta molim vas za pomoc 9dnt imam smedjakstu krv sa mjesavinom utrica,dali itko ima kakva iskustva i znaci li to da nema nista...usput sutra trebam dobiti vjesticu!!

----------


## mostarka86

ne bi da te obeshrabrim, ali meni je prošli put to bilo početak menstruacije...vibram iz sveg srca da je kod tebe nešto drugo, npr.kasna implantacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mssnoopy1204

ajoj ma toga se i ja bojim...al bolje da je i to nego da je vanmaternicna...e to bi mi bilo tesko,a sutra cu raditi test pa cemo vidjeti sto ce biti!?!?!

----------


## sara10

Mssnoopy ja ti isto moram reći da je meni takav početak menstruacije...mislim da ćeš sutra znati (kažeš da trebaš dobiti), ako ti ne procuri zapravo onda ima nade...ALI isto tako Crvenkapica je imala par dana to neko smeđe brljavljenje pa je ipak ostala trudna!!!

----------


## mssnoopy1204

da ne preostaje mi drugo nego cekanje...a cekala sam sve ove dane mogu jos do sutra  :Sad: (

----------


## sara10

Mssnoopy držim  :fige:  da ipak nije menga, nada umire zadnja  :Undecided:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

sara 10 hvala na podrsci...a citam forume vec satima i cak sam negdje nasla link da pise da je to od utrica ako je smede tamne boje pa sam se malo utjesila..i oped sam pocela osjecati blago bockanje u d jajniku...

----------


## kika222

Mssnoopy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliki plusić danas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo ja sam jutros u 4.30 radila jos jedan test i odma se + pokazao onaj intim plus. Sad cekam rezultate bete od subote sto sam krv vadila,tad je bio 9dnt. Jer subotom ne rade analizu.Rezultat bi trebao bit oko 10 sati. Nikako docekat. I ako je bete pozitivna sutra cu u petrovoj opet vadit betu. Sutra ce bit 12dnt. Jel znate mozda od kad do kad se vadi beta u petrovoj? I jeli ti petrova 13? 
Cure moje koje god cekate + i veliku betu saljem puno vibrica....

----------


## žužy

Lijepi pozdrav svima,kavica je kuhana  :Coffee:  :Preskace uze: 
Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete,ultrazvuke,testiče,punkcije i transfere!  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro svima!
Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!

----------


## sara10

*ANGEL26* od tih tvojih silnih plusića, mora ispast dobro sve  :Yes: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu danas, javi nam kad saznaš!!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Daj luda sam vise....jedva cekam da vidim sta ce bit s betom...
Sara10 zelim ti da ti ovaj postupak uspije od srca...

----------


## matty569

angel bit ce to lipa beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Daj luda sam vise....jedva cekam da vidim sta ce bit s betom...
> Sara10 zelim ti da ti ovaj postupak uspije od srca...


Hvala draga  :Heart:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Znaci moja beta od subote jeeeeee 118.6 i to je bio 9dnt 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ne mogu vjerovat

----------


## M@tt

> Znaci moja beta od subote jeeeeee 118.6 i to je bio 9dnt 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ne mogu vjerovat



Čestitam Angel  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Angel, super!!!
Znači danas je 200 i kusur  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*ANGEL_26*,  :Very Happy:  Jako lijepo,čestitam!

----------


## s_iva

> Evo ja sam jutros u 4.30 radila jos jedan test i odma se + pokazao onaj intim plus. Sad cekam rezultate bete od subote sto sam krv vadila,tad je bio 9dnt. Jer subotom ne rade analizu.Rezultat bi trebao bit oko 10 sati. Nikako docekat. I ako je bete pozitivna sutra cu u petrovoj opet vadit betu. Sutra ce bit 12dnt. Jel znate mozda od kad do kad se vadi beta u petrovoj? I jeli ti petrova 13? 
> Cure moje koje god cekate + i veliku betu saljem puno vibrica....


Beta ti se vadi od 7, je Petrova 13, zaobiđeš glavnu zgradu sa lijeve strane i vidjet ćeš lab (zasebna zgrada). Sretno!

----------


## mostarka86

Angel, sada pravo da čestitam, ono oficijelno, od srca...želim da ti bude trudnoća mirna i dosadna, i da za 8,5 mjeseci doživiš najljepši susret za svojom bebačom.

----------


## doanna

Čestitam svim novim plusićima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Oni koji čekaju plusiće da ih dočekaju, a ostalima puno lijepih folikula, uspješne punkcije i lijepe js i veliki tulumi u labu sa prekrasnim embrijima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ One koje čekaju postupke da se što bolje odmore i da vam što brže dođe vaš mjesec~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

evo ja iznenada u prirodnom IVF  :Cool:

----------


## žužy

*Bubekica*,jesi dobila nalaz? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## ANGEL_26

Hvala vam svima ali ja jos nemogu vjerovat da se to meni dogada

----------


## ANGEL_26

Zelim svima ovakvu radost i saljem trudnicke prasine **************************************************  ******

----------


## Mali Mimi

Angel_26 čestitam!!!

----------


## bubekica

Angel cestitam!!!!!
Zuzy, nula je potvrdjena. Planiramo opet ici u rujnu, rekao je dr da dodjem u kolovozu, da vidimo kakvo je stanje, ovaj put bi pokusao bez kontracepcije prije.

----------


## Frćka

Čestitke od srca!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Neznam gdje ste nalazile snage do svog +, svaka čast svima i prekrasno je vidjet kako ste podrška jedna drugoj!!!
Svima želim uspjeh što prije!
Meni je već 4-ta godina iščekivanja, pomalo sam već umorna... danas 7dpt i ne osjećam baš ništa! :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

ANGEL čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy: 
a svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudnićke prašine od mene  :mama:

----------


## kika222

Super Angel!!!! Ja slavim, seka mi je prije sat vremena rodila sina!!!!! Moj prvi nećak!!!!!! Presretna sam!!!!

----------


## sami_os

> Angel cestitam!!!!!
> Zuzy, nula je potvrdjena. Planiramo opet ici u rujnu, rekao je dr da dodjem u kolovozu, da vidimo kakvo je stanje, ovaj put bi pokusao bez kontracepcije prije.


bubekica, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Bubekica bas mi je zao i nadam se da ce ti sljedeci postupak bit uspjesan. Saljem ti ogroman zagrljaj

----------


## mima32

Angel_26 čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

angel 26 cestitam...

----------


## *DJ*

Bubekice, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Angel, čestitam!

----------


## tina29

*bubekice* ne znam kaj reči,znaš i sama da mi je žao,ali vibram onda za rujan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 
*angel* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Bubekica  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

hvala vam curke moje! dobro sam se pripremila na nulu nizom popisanih negativnih testova  :Smile: 
saljem kolektivne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a sutra pisem listu!

----------


## tetadoktor

bubi, i ovdje grlim

----------


## snupi

bubek zao mi je, mislila sam da ti ovaj ciklus bude dobitan,angel cestitam nek bude tak dobro kao i do sad!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> sara 10 hvala na podrsci...a citam forume vec satima i cak sam negdje nasla link da pise da je to od utrica ako je smede tamne boje pa sam se malo utjesila..i oped sam pocela osjecati blago bockanje u d jajniku...



ej  ne  predaj  se   ,  smeđe  pa  nije  to   sad   strasno  koliko  ih  na  pocetku  samo ima  i   bingo,  
pa  i ja sam  imala  u  prvoj  trudnoci   9dpt   ,  i smeđe  i crvena  krv  pa   bingo  
sad   sam  opet  imala  9dpt   smeđe   i  bome  trajalo   3 dana   a  test  nisam  mogla  napravit   a  ni betu   
bockanje  jajnika   isto mi je  bilo  
kad je beta  ?  nema  predavanja    :Wink: 

corina  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubekica    :Sad:    zao mi je  


angel  kakva  je to  beta  na  9dpt   ,   wow   :Smile: ))  cestitam  nisam ni sumljala   

moja  danas   15dpt    =  *638  *

----------


## hrki

bubekica,grlim  :Love: 
Angel,bravo za betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Bravo crvenkapo!!!! Želim ti prekrasnu školsku trudnoću!!!! Ja sutra na punkciju!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Angel26* koja lijepa beta, ČESTITAM OD  :Heart: !!!
*Bubekica* žao mi je  :Sad: , do rujna se odmori, skupi snagu i u nove pobjede!!
*Frćka* želim ti sreću da dođeš do + i pozitivne bete, gdje si bila u postupku?
*Crvenkapice* lijeop duplanje  :Klap: 
Svim ostalim čekalicama, onima koje su u postupku ili se spremaju, želim od srca pono sreće i pozitivne rezultate!!!!!

----------


## dino84

*bubekica*, žao mi je  :Love: 
*ANGEL_26*, čestitam na lijepoj beti.
*crvenkapice*​, neka i dalje sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## sara10

> Bravo crvenkapo!!!! Želim ti prekrasnu školsku trudnoću!!!! Ja sutra na punkciju!!!!


Kika222 sretno sutra na punkciji, da je što manje osjetiš, a dobiješ što više js!!!

----------


## vatra86

*bubekice* bas sam mislila na tebe cijelo jutro... tako mi je zao sto nije uspijelo, saljem ti veeeliki  :Love: .. drzi se draga, odmori i onda opet.. kad tad ce doci nasa sreca, znam to..  :Kiss: 

*angel_26* cestitam ti na lijepoj beti i T.. nek ti bude mirna do kraja.

ostalim curama u postupcima i cekalicama kojecega puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mucica

*Bubekica*  :Love:  iskoristi ljeto maksimalno da se odmoriš i napuniš baterije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesen  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Ginger

bubekica  :Love: 

crvenkapo, angel  :Very Happy: bravo cure!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Sara10, transfer sam imala 22.4. u KBC Rijeka, par dana me nešto kao probadalo, a od subote više ništa! :Sad: 
Tebi želim od srca da ugledaš svoj + ! :Very Happy: 
Kika222 sretno na punkciji! Mene bar to nije nešto bolilo, samo sam bila isprepadana  :Smile:  Samo se opusti, bit će sve super! :Cool:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Crvenkapice 77 ja se nadam da ima jos nade za mene sad sam zvala dr.sutra idem raditi betu,ako ce biti pozotivna rekli su da postoji mogucnost da ostanem u bolnici danas 10dnt. Zelim ti nastavak dobrih vijesti i lijepu trudnocu..i rekli su mi da bolje ne radim test sutra cemo sve vidjeti

----------


## Muma

*bubek*  :Love: želim ti savršeno i mirno ljeto, i nek ti je jesenska stimulacija s rezultatom kao moja - bez kontracepcije, vaginaleta i sl... samo debeli plus!
*ANGEL* bravo za betu!!!
*crvenkapica* lijepo i školski! Nek je tako do kraja!  :Klap: 
*kika222* sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js!
Moram se usput i ja hvaliti, od danas imamo jedno malo hrabro srčeko koje kuca u buši!  :Smile: 
Svima šaljem čarobne prašine **********************************

----------


## žužy

*Muma*  :Zaljubljen:  Čestitam na srčeku!  :pivo:

----------


## tonkica

Bubekica zao mi je, zelim ti svu srecu uz 9 mj.
Angel cestitam!

----------


## amazonka

Bubek, dobro se odmori
Muma...čestitaaaam!!!
i svim pozitivkama sretno do kraja! :Smile: 
čekalicama koječega puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

*muma*  :Very Happy:  za srčeko
*frćka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu, mozes se pridružiti i na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58145-P...-na-KBC-RIJEKA

----------


## vedre

Angel26, nek je sritno i veselo do kraja.čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

*Muma* cestitke na srceku  :Very Happy:  skolski i dalje  :Kiss:  *Bubekica*  :Love:  ja i dalje tebe cekam da znas.. *Vatra* u kojoj si fazi draga??? Moja menga kasni unatoc duphicima... u petak ako ne dodje moram kod dr... valjda ju previse iscekujem pa sam ju odgodila..

----------


## kiki30

Muma,bravo za srčeko!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

Bubekica žao mi je :Love: 

Angel26 , Crvenkapica77   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju punkciju
Muma  :Very Happy: za srčeko

mi u subotu na transfer

----------


## Frćka

Hvala Vatra86! Više vjerujem u svih vas, al kad je riječ o meni...Uf! Neznam uopće zašto sam se ufurala bit će, valjda zato jer mi je prvi IVF nakon 4 inseminacije, pa mi se to činilo sigurnije, kao veće su šanse... Inače pokušavamo od 05.12.2009., čim smo se vratili s pira... :Laughing: 
A sad vraćen 5-stanični embrij, mali da ne može bit manji, ali sladak ko šećer! Pa sad kako niš više ne osjećam, osim neku nervozu od svega...
Prvi put sam dobila sličicu malu...pa eto tako!
Al dosta, sad ćemo mi rasturit, sve ćemo bit uskoroooooo TRUDNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Za svih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka sta to je prirodni ivf?
Jejja to je to, kad treba doci, nikako da dodje a kad ne treba jos dodje i ranije.. Ja ocekujem M tek oko 10.5. Tako da samo cekam..  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Da, 1.prirodni ivf, štoperica, punkcija, jedna stanica, 3.dan transfer 5-stanični embrij i od tad utrići 3x2!
I čekanjeeeeeee!!!
Betu nikad nisam dočekala jer bi koristila testić koji prije... I sad ću negdje u petak, subotu! :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Vatra sta ne kreces ti s 21dc ovog ciklusa? sam ja pobrkala?

----------


## vatra86

Frcka dobro je dok su ti js nasli. Ja sve vise vjerujem da nesto samnom ne stima kako nije bilo js dva puta za redom.
A i ja nebi izdrzala bez testa do bete tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus

----------


## vatra86

Ma slijedeceg ciklusa.. Cekam M pa idem na kontrolni uzv 10 dc je li cista otisla ili je jos koja dosla..  :Laughing:  a onda ako je sve ok idem u dugi protokol 21 dc. Znaci za nekih mjesec dana.. Do onda sam u postupku cekanja.  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

nu, znala sam ja da mi je memorija slaba  :Laughing:  ti postupci cekanja su najgori  :Smile:  svakih sat vremena tog cekanja sam na wc-u i provirujem jel ima sta novog...

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene s moga FET-a, vračene dvije odlične blastice,kaze biolog jedna čak ekspandirana( iako ne znam što znači) i evo po 8- mi put sam čekalica bete....idemo polako iz dana u dan.......

----------


## bubekica

*corina* prilikom smrzavanja se embriji skupe, a onda im kad ih odmrznu treba neko vrijeme da se rasire. to sto je ekspandirana znaci da izgleda kao da nije nikad bila smrznuta, tj. skupljena.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*crvenkapica*  :Klap: 
*jejja, vatra, hrki, muma*  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*muma* da i tu poskočim za malo srce  :Very Happy: 
*bubekice*  :Love: 

meni danas stigao nalaza urina i moram napravit urinokulturu (nikad dosadno) ,moram dat prvu jutarnju mokraću a ja stavljam utriće jel to smeta?zab pitat dr.

----------


## tina_julija

bubekica,  :Love:  ideš u kolovozu na pregled? znači neće cijeli mjesec biti na go?
angel, čestitam!!

----------


## Frćka

Vatra 86, istina i mene je to razveselilo jer sam prvi put i saznala dali šta ima u folikulu, ko zna hoće li bit šta sljedeći put! Nadam se da da! I tebi i svima pa da postanu velike ljepe bebice! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* kaze dok da se vracaju iza 15.8. nesto se pricalo da ove godine nece na kolektivni, al to treba jos istrazit, rano je jos.

----------


## tina_julija

svaka informacija zlata vrijedi... zvat ću dr 7 mjesec da bacimo novi dogovor..  :Smile:  tko zna možda ćemo se opet druškati...  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice piski prije utrica kod kuce u sterilnu posudu koju kupis u apoteci i odnesi im..
Frcka kod tebe slijedeceg puta nece biti jer si vec trudna a kod mene valjda nesto bude pod stimulacijom. Ma ne zamaram se previse jer moram do postupka dobit koju kilu jer me kopka da moja mrsavost ima veliku ulogu u tome. 
Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ostanes T

----------


## tina29

*muma*  :Very Happy:  skačem  i tu! bravo!

----------


## Frćka

Vatra iz tvojih usta...hihi! Ma bojim se da sam oduvjek željela neskormno blizance da ću na kraju dogurat do stimuliranih! Uf!!! Jedino što sam uspjela pijući sve silne vitamine od svojih papir noktiju dobit prave čvrste nokte!!! (Naravno uz smiješni dm proizvod 8x1). Možda bi i to mogla počet bit da se zaljepi i mrvica unutra! :Rolling Eyes:  Koja glupost od mene! 
Bit će tebi uskoro, proljećeeeeee je!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*vatra 86* da stvarno toga se nisam sjetila,ah s menom uvik neke komedije,ali ja po noći idem bar 2 puta na wc,koliko bi trebala trpit između dva mokrenja? :Laughing:  ako me razumiš šta oću reć

----------


## vatra86

Ma probaj izdrzati barem 2-3 sata..i bitno da se operes prije pustis prvi mlaz u skoljku a drugi u casicu.. Valjda sam ok objasnila

----------


## željkica

> Ma probaj izdrzati barem 2-3 sata..i bitno da se operes prije pustis prvi mlaz u skoljku a drugi u casicu.. Valjda sam ok objasnila


odično!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

*Angel26, Muma* bravo! Čestitam!
*Bubekice* grlim.... :Love: 
Ostalima šaljem kolektivne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## kismet

cure, čestitam!

Strašna, kako si? Vidim da je neobična beta opet porasla u dva dana, što kaže doktor, kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## Strašna

Baš sam danas vadila betu..i od četvrtka je opet porasla..tako da je sad na 5 tisuća i nešto... Danas sam bila na UZV i dalje samo GV, jednako mala...oko nje se pojavljuju hematomčići, pa se doktor nada da bi uskoro mogla prokrvarit. Nemam nikakvih bolova i dalje. Osim trudničkih simptoma. I to je to..opet cekam UZV za tjedan dana i nadam se da ce krenut krvarenje. Ako ništa završit ću na kiretaži-iako doktor kaže da se ona uvijek može napravit. Pogotovo kad je tako malo (4-5mm).

----------


## tina_julija

Strasna, saljem veliki zagrljaj! Kako mi je kolegica danas rekla, bog nam na ledja stavlja onoliko koliko mozemo izdrzati! Mozemo mi sve izdrzat i uspjet cemo u svemu, a pogotovo u najvecem cilju!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

Strašna draga  :Love: 
nije me bilo pa nisam u toku, da ne bih nekoga preskočila svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

Redovito vas pratim i čitam, ali sam se tek nedavno registrirala pa vidim da moram povećati broj postova da bi se oni objavljivali odmah, a ne tek nakon provjere administratora.
Da ne nabrajam poimence, budući da vi mene još ne poznajete, idemo ovako:
- čestitke svima na plusićima, lijepim betama, krasnim js i svemu ostalom što zaslužuje čestitke
- sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile
- veliki hug svima kojima je potreban
Ja ovih dana čekam m pa u akciju

----------


## Ajvi

Naravno, ne administrator, nego moderator.
Anyway, još jednom, svima šaljem puno dobrih vibri

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *muma* da i tu poskočim za malo srce 
> *bubekice* 
> 
> meni danas stigao nalaza urina i moram napravit urinokulturu (nikad dosadno) ,moram dat prvu jutarnju mokraću a ja stavljam utriće jel to smeta?zab pitat dr.


ja  jutros  dala  urin   i  UK  oboje  ,  urin jer  ne  mogu cekat   UK   hahah
ugl.   iako  mokris   prije  utrica  ujutro
 izađu  utrici   od  navecer  tako da  u svakom slucaju  bude  utrogestana  u   urinu   i  ne vjerujem  da  smeta  ,  mozda se  oni tamo  cude  sta  to  pluta  bijelo  u urinu   :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

o  Boze  strasna   pa   hocel  tome  vise  kraj   ,  mogu misliti  kako  te  je ovo  dotuklo    :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

> o  Boze  strasna   pa   hocel  tome  vise  kraj   ,  mogu misliti  kako  te  je ovo  dotuklo


Mislim da me je čak još više ojačalo...  :Smile:  Jaka sam ja cura!  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Baš sam danas vadila betu..i od četvrtka je opet porasla..tako da je sad na 5 tisuća i nešto... Danas sam bila na UZV i dalje samo GV, jednako mala...oko nje se pojavljuju hematomčići, pa se doktor nada da bi uskoro mogla prokrvarit. Nemam nikakvih bolova i dalje. Osim trudničkih simptoma. I to je to..opet cekam UZV za tjedan dana i nadam se da ce krenut krvarenje. Ako ništa završit ću na kiretaži-iako doktor kaže da se ona uvijek može napravit. Pogotovo kad je tako malo (4-5mm).


Baš mi je žao, je li možda blighted ovum u pitanju? Nadam se da ćeš proći bez kirete, iako ni ona nije ništa strašno, ponekad se gore ovako mučiti, pogotovo psihički, ali je za tijelo svakako poštednije...
Šaljem zagrljaj i nadam se najboljem mogućem raspletu  :Love:

----------


## snupi

strašna svaka čast na  hrabrosti, ja bi na tvom mjestu  vec laganini pukla, sorri na izrazu ali ne znam kaj da velim. muma   bravo za srceko!

----------


## sara10

*Strašna* slažem se s tobom, ono što te ne ubije, ojača te....doći će i tvojih 5 min, kao i od nas ostalih!!!

----------


## s_iva

> Evo i mene s moga FET-a, vračene dvije odlične blastice,kaze biolog jedna čak ekspandirana( iako ne znam što znači) i evo po 8- mi put sam čekalica bete....idemo polako iz dana u dan.......


*Corina*, neka bude 8.-ma sreća!!!
*
Strašna*, drži nam se!

Evo poslužujem finu predprazničnu  :Coffee:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Strašna nadam se da će čim prije završiti :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Corina nek bude sretna beta....

----------


## mare41

> Baš mi je žao, je li možda blighted ovum u pitanju? Nadam se da ćeš proći bez kirete, iako ni ona nije ništa strašno, ponekad se gore ovako mučiti, pogotovo psihički, ali je za tijelo svakako poštednije...
> Šaljem zagrljaj i nadam se najboljem mogućem raspletu


X uz dodatak da nisam čula da menga dođe uz visoku betu, sad se nema šta drugo nego čekati, al ne previše, ako treba odi po drugo mišljenje

----------


## kismet

corinna, sretno, nek je zadnji i dobitni!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Strašna koliko ta agonija kod tebe traje, drži se.. 

Šaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mislim da me je čak još više ojačalo...  Jaka sam ja cura!


e  pa  svaka  ti  cast

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Strašna* -  :Love:   Želim ti da se sve riješi samo od sebe...

*Bubek* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rujan!!

*Muma, Angel, Crvenkapica* - svaka čast!!! Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pozzz....Et 2 dan 2stanicnog emb., prirodnjak...pa sad cekanje  :Smile: ...dosadjujem se u bolnickom krevetu jos pola sata...

----------


## Lotta81

> Pozzz....Et 2 dan 2stanicnog emb., prirodnjak...pa sad cekanje ...dosadjujem se u bolnickom krevetu jos pola sata...


Sretno. I da ti ovaj prirodnjak bude dobitan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Evo me s punkcije, bilo je koma!!! Jajnici su mi jako tvrdi i dr.T veli da su jako loši,ko da sam bila već na 10 punkcija, a ovo mi je tek četvrta...Na lijevom jajniku ništa a desni 3js.... U čet zovem gore... Hvala vam žene za svu ovu trudničku prašinu, stvarno mi treba!!!!!! Sretno svima!!

----------


## Frćka

> Pozzz....Et 2 dan 2stanicnog emb., prirodnjak...pa sad cekanje ...dosadjujem se u bolnickom krevetu jos pola sata...


Držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (4)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu 
Vanesa, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
piki, VV, FET  (nakon 3xIVF) 30.04.
mima32, SD, 1. IVF 30.04.
mssnoopy1204 30.04.
vedre, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 6xIVF)
matty569 02.05.
Frćka, KBC Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET) 10.05.
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 10.05.
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 10.05.
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 10.05.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF); kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom cikusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); roan, Ri, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); doanna, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## mima32

Cure, ne znam sta da kazem. 11dnt beta 9,66. Povisena al opet niska. Sad cu cekat dr. Da cujem sta ce rec...

----------


## crvenkapica77

o  Boze   ja  ne mogu vjerovat  jos  ,  pa  ja sam  na  listi

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage od danas sam pikalica, trebam dobiti ovih dana ali danas krecem sa Decapeptylom pa onda kad dobijem od drugog dana ciklusa i Gonali eto drage moje ovo mi je prvi put pa mi je sve novo.
Saljem svima puno srece i zagrljaja

----------


## ANGEL_26

Tonkica sretno...
Kika22 za tulum u labu...
Zelimo_bebu neka docekas veliku betu....
I svim ostalima puno vibrica....
Mima 32 da je bar zakasnjela implantacija....

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo da malo provirim i da vam se javim.
Jučer bio FET ma sve super prošlo, poslije transfera odležala jedno 45 min pa se polako uputili doma s našim srečicama  :Smile: 
Stali smo u Skradin, malo prošetali s noge na nogu, pojeli pizzu ma baš nam je bilo dobro.
Sad pijem nescaffe, odmaram i uživam u svakome trenu. Ma rekla sam sama sebi biti če šta treba biti, samo hrabro i opušteno.  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> X uz dodatak da nisam čula da menga dođe uz visoku betu, sad se nema šta drugo nego čekati, al ne previše, ako treba odi po drugo mišljenje


Iskreno ni ja ne znam sta ce bit. To bi krvarenje trebalo izbacit GV...valjda....al ne znam jel se tu može dogodit šta loše. dalje se ne razvija...Beta se očekuje da će počet padat...kiretaža može uvijek ili?
Help!

----------


## mima32

A da bar je. Uglavnom, ponavljam u petak betu. Ako bude 20-30 bit ce super kaze dr. iako e ovo dosta niska beta al kako on kaze bolje ista nego nista. Eto, ja se jos nadam

----------


## ANGEL_26

Muma,crvenkapice i ostale trudnice jel vama napuhan trbuh? Ja kao da sam u 3 mjesecu

----------


## mima32

Strasna ti se bas namuci. Da ti ovo razdoblje sto brze prodje.

----------


## tonkica

Cure jeli koja zna jeli se Decapeptyl dajeppod kozu ili direkt, jeli Gonale drzite u frizideru

----------


## corinaII

Tonkice ja sam Gonale držala u frižideru, jedno pola sata prije nego se pikneš s njima izvadi ih iz frižidera. i Decapeptil ti isto ide u frižider sad kad je toplije vrijeme. Koliko se ja sječam kad sam primala Decapeptil davala sam si ga isto kao i Gonal.

----------


## mima32

S.c. Odnosno pos kozu. A ja sam nova. Sto mislis pod direkt?

----------


## bubekica

gonali ne trebaju u frizider.

----------


## corinaII

evo ja našla šta piše u uputstvima za gonal :
Čuvanje
Čuvati na temperaturi od 2do 8C ( u hladnjaku). Ne smrzavati.
Unutar roka trajanje,lijek se može čuvati na temperaturi do 25C kroz najviše 28 dana.

----------


## bubekica

http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-490.pdf

----------


## corinaII

Eto ja našla drugo uputstvo ali ne znam staviti link. Pa eto budi sad pametan na jednom piše ovako na drugom onako :gaah:

----------


## corinaII

http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-494.pdf

----------


## bubekica

to je pen, on je vec smuckan.

----------


## vatra86

> Tonkica sretno...
> Kika22 za tulum u labu...
> Zelimo_bebu neka docekas veliku betu....
> I svim ostalima puno vibrica....
> Mima 32 da je bar zakasnjela implantacija....


*x*
*Strašna* skidam kapu na strpljivosti, želim ti da što prije završi ta agonija.. grlim..
*jejja, bubi, ljubilica,*  :Kiss: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

> ja  jutros  dala  urin   i  UK  oboje  ,  urin jer  ne  mogu cekat   UK   hahah
> ugl.   iako  mokris   prije  utrica  ujutro
>  izađu  utrici   od  navecer  tako da  u svakom slucaju  bude  utrogestana  u   urinu   i  ne vjerujem  da  smeta  ,  mozda se  oni tamo  cude  sta  to  pluta  bijelo  u urinu   :D


jesi išla radit uk privano ili preko uputnice?

----------


## duga30

ANGEL, prvo cestitam i svim ostalim trudnicama! Napuhnut trbuh je jedan od sigurnih simptoma trudnoce. Tako ce ti i ostati, a onda ce poceti rasti s porastom bebe. Uzivaj!

----------


## suncandan

> Cure jeli koja zna jeli se Decapeptyl dajeppod kozu ili direkt, jeli Gonale drzite u frizideru


decapeptyl ide pod kožu
već je smučkana injekcija pa se drži u frižideru
gonali koje sam ja koristila su bile ampule s prahom koje sam sama mučkala pa se ne treba držati u frižideru

----------


## sara10

> Cure, ne znam sta da kazem. 11dnt beta 9,66. Povisena al opet niska. Sad cu cekat dr. Da cujem sta ce rec...


*Mima32* od srca ti želim da to bude T, svaka je slučaj za sebe tako da držim  :fige:  bitno da se dupla!!!!

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme ali nisam gubila vrijeme
Sve cetitke novim trudnicama
Puno vibrica svim cekalicama
Big hug svim tuznicam
Kod mene vam je ovako, nisam se dosadivala nego bez predaje isla u nove pobjede
Bila u nekom polustimuliranom , 
22.04 bila na punkciji i dobili jednu stanicu
25.04 bila na transferu prekrasnog embrija ali opet nije islo po planu pa smo ga ponavljali za 4 sata
E sad cekamo betu 10.05
Eto toliko, ljubim vas i grlim sve

----------


## sara10

*LOTOS* nije mi jasno ovo za transfer da ste ga ponavljali za 4h :Confused:   Sretno do kraja!!!!

----------


## LOTTOS

Ah vec drugi puta tako, krenemo i nece i nece, nemoze proci kateter i nako 20 min mucunja prekinemo pa smo ponavljali za 4 vurice
Poslije smo pricali i rekao mi je da ako nebude trudnoce(a bit ce he he he, jel tako) jer bi trebalo biti jer imamo prekrasan embrij, morat cu na operaciju cerviksa, jer je zakrivljen, zastopan i neznam ni ja sta, pa je rekao da je steta da zbog transfera gubimo tako dobre embrije
To je to ukratko

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure nisam previše u toku pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama i čestitke novim trudnicama, a onima tužnima  :Love: 
Jedino moram izdvojiti puno  :Heart:  našoj dragoj Strašnoj! Drži se i dalje ovako hrabro i da sve što bolje završi.
Moja mrvica i ovaj puta odustala od ostanka kod mene, beta čista nula.

----------


## sara10

*Pik*i žao mi je   :Sad:  al u nove pobjede kad se odmoriš i skupiš snagu za dalje!!

*LOTTOS* žao mi je za probleme sa cerkvisom, ali kad ostaneš trudna (a bit ćeš), onda to više neće biti bitno (ne znam oće li to u trudnoći bit neki problem, nisam upoznata). Meni transfer bio kad i tebi, ima da zatrudnimoooooo!!!!

----------


## Mucica

> Moram se usput i ja hvaliti, od danas imamo jedno malo hrabro srčeko koje kuca u buši! 
> Svima šaljem čarobne prašine **********************************


Tek sam sad vidla  :Embarassed:  *Muma* draga pa čestitam na  :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Piki zao mi je
Mima pod direkt sam mislila ono dati inekciju ravno a ne pod kutom pod kozu, hvala vam cure na info divne ste

----------


## LOTTOS

Sara10  da stvarno isti dan , naravno da smo trudne, 
A sto se tice ovoga neznam ni ja dali to sta smeta u trudnoci, mislim da ne jedino mozda pri porodu, nemam pojma

----------


## kismet

Piki  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

*lottos, sara10* i nasa *dino84* vadi betu 10.5... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi vasim betama stvarno uljepsate rodjendan.. 

*piki* bas mi je zao draga.. grlim... kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## mssnoopy1204

evo i moje odbrojavanje je zavrsilo... ß cista 0... dosla mi je normalo vjestica i sada sve ispocetka  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Muma,crvenkapice i ostale trudnice jel vama napuhan trbuh? Ja kao da sam u 3 mjesecu


meni je  juce  bio  katastrofa  ,  kao  da  sam  u 5mj    ali  zato  sto   me  tjeralo na   wc  a nisam  mogla  ,   kasnije mi   je   splasnuo
a   imam  ga   malo  da a  utrici,   mozda  hs     lagana  ?

----------


## mima32

mssnoopy  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure jeli koja zna jeli se Decapeptyl dajeppod kozu ili direkt, jeli Gonale drzite u frizideru


ja sam drzala u frizideru lijekove uvijek ako je toplo ,na dnu frizidera i malo ga smanjim jos .... zimi ne 
decap. ide isto ko i gonal , tj. pika se isto u trbuh , uvatis kozu malo nakosis iglu i zabijes do kraja ,pustis kozu istisnes i izvuces , tako sam ja more inekcija dala

40min prije  izvadis   da  ne  pece

----------


## ANGEL_26

A ne znam crvenkapice,ultrazvuk mi je sljedecu srijedu. A danasnja beta na 12dnt je 522.

----------


## crvenkapica77

zeljkice uputnicu  za   UK   mi dala   ginicka 
a  urin predala  kod  opce  praxe   juce  kad  sam isla   po uputnicu  za  tsh  ,  i usput  izvadila i krvnu sliku,   (  streber  sam  sta  ces    :Smile:   )   

angel  i ti   tak brzo na  uzv   ?  sta  tebe  muci draga   ?  beta   9dpt ti  je  oko  100  cini mi se   bila  a  ova  12dpt  522   ,  odlicno    :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ma ne muci me nista...ma bolje da je ranije uzv da se sve vidi da je sve uredu pa postepeno sljedeci uzv...joj jedva cekam...

----------


## željkica

> zeljkice uputnicu  za   UK   mi dala   ginicka 
> a  urin predala  kod  opce  praxe   juce  kad  sam isla   po uputnicu  za  tsh  ,  i usput  izvadila i krvnu sliku,   (  streber  sam  sta  ces     )   
> 
> angel  i ti   tak brzo na  uzv   ?  sta  tebe  muci draga   ?  beta   9dpt ti  je  oko  100  cini mi se   bila  a  ova  12dpt  522   ,  odlicno


i ja sam izvadila krvnu sliku sve ok .u mokraći piše da ima bakterija pa moram uk napravit,i tsh sam napravila i narasta je na 5,5 tako da mi je dr povečala dozu na 125 mg.

----------


## crvenkapica77

tocno  na  5tj imas     uzv   a  meni  na  5+4    uzv    :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Angel  :fige:  za UZV

Imam pitanja u vezi implantacije i krvarenja. Sad se ja analiziram uzduž i poprijeko. U sub. je bila mrvica nečeg smeđeg/tamnocrvenog u sluzi i jedno krvavo vlakno (sorry na opisu, al ne znam kak bi drukčije opisala) i u nedjelju također jedno krvavo vlakno, al ono, vidila samo jer sam buljila. Jel to moglo bit implantacijsko? Možda mi je bila kasnija implantacija (ah, tješim se ja)...

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni  urin  veli  bakterija   rijetko,  leukociti   7-8  ,  eritrociti  2-3   mislim  da  je to  normalno   u trudnoci   da  je malo poviseno   
cekamo  uk,

----------


## nana0501

***************************** svima

----------


## željkica

> meni  urin  veli  bakterija   rijetko,  leukociti   7-8  ,  eritrociti  2-3   mislim  da  je to  normalno   u trudnoci   da  je malo poviseno   
> cekamo  uk,


jesi nosila 3 dana za redom mokraću?
ja sam zvala polikliniku analiza i njima je dovoljna jedna mokraća,pa mislim da ću odnit njima u čet jer pon mi je daleko jer ako i ima nešto da šta prije uklonim.

----------


## crvenkapica77

2x    sam  dala   , juce  i danas

----------


## sara10

> evo i moje odbrojavanje je zavrsilo... ß cista 0... dosla mi je normalo vjestica i sada sve ispocetka


*Mssnoopy* draga žao mi je  :Love:  A koliko se sjećam reklas i da ti je ovo prvi IFV, zato samo hrabro naprijed kada za to budeš spremna, rijetkima uspijeva iz prve, ima ih, al su rijetki!

----------


## sara10

> Angel  za UZV
> 
> Imam pitanja u vezi implantacije i krvarenja. Sad se ja analiziram uzduž i poprijeko. U sub. je bila mrvica nečeg smeđeg/tamnocrvenog u sluzi i jedno krvavo vlakno (sorry na opisu, al ne znam kak bi drukčije opisala) i u nedjelju također jedno krvavo vlakno, al ono, vidila samo jer sam buljila. Jel to moglo bit implantacijsko? Možda mi je bila kasnija implantacija (ah, tješim se ja)...


Koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## sara10

Mima32 a da vidila sam 9dnt, a zašto u pet ponavljaš betu, zašto ne u četvrtak???

----------


## mima32

Nije, danas je 11dnt, a tak mi je dr. rekao da ponovim u petak pa ću pričekat petak

----------


## kika222

Sretno mima!!!!!!!!!! Da se učetverostruči!!!!!!!!!!!!
Piki i mssnoopy grlim vas!!!!!!

----------


## Vanesa

Meni je trbuh bio napuhan u prvoj trudnoći jer je bila stimulacija, a sad nije tako ali je bio FET . E sad moja beta 26. 4 bila je 441 a 29.4 je 2003,7 kako je toliko porasla?

----------


## kika222

Vanesa možda ih je dvoje!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čestitam u svakom slučaju!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vucica

> Tek sam sad vidla  *Muma* draga pa čestitam na


Potpisujem, baš mi je drago zbog tebe *Muma*!  :Klap:

----------


## mostarka86

> *lottos, sara10* i nasa *dino84* vadi betu 10.5... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi vasim betama stvarno uljepsate rodjendan..


mene ste zaboravile, šmrc :Crying or Very sad: 
ali svejedno, ja ću se potruditi da te obradujem za rođendan  :Grin: 

sretno svima, do neba i nazad, a tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

mostarka draga nisam ja zaboravila na tebe :Heart: , nema te u Splitu ali vidim da ideš dalje. Beta 10.05 ajde da se dogovorimo pa da slavimo skupa :Grin: .I ja bi trebala betu vaditi  10.05 :Zaljubljen:  ima da nam budu veeelikee.

----------


## sara10

*Mostarka86* nismo te zaboravile, za nas 5 (Mostarka, Corina, dino84, lottos i ja) da se za deset dana radujemo i skekućemo od sreće  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> meni  urin  veli  bakterija   rijetko,  leukociti   7-8  ,  eritrociti  2-3   mislim  da  je to  normalno   u trudnoci   da  je malo poviseno   
> cekamo  uk,


Mislim da u urinu ne bi trebalo biti eritrocita. Nadam se da ce ti UK biti uredna!

Mssnoopy  :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ma mostarka na nikog mi ne zaboravljamo....nek vam je svima beta veeeeelika....
Vanesa meni se to cini pravilan rast bete i mirise mi na dvoje,ali ne znam koji ti je to dan transfera

----------


## jejja

samo brzinski hug za tuznice i vibrice za svih kome treba.. moje vjestice ni danas na vidiku.. bas mi je dosta cekanja...

----------


## sara10

Jejja kad si trebla dobit? A da ti napraviš test  :Unsure:

----------


## Frćka

> *Mostarka86* nismo te zaboravile, za nas 5 (Mostarka, Corina, dino84, lottos i ja) da se za deset dana radujemo i skekućemo od sreće


Dodajem i sebe za betu 10.05.! :Smile:  :Klap:

----------


## sara10

Frćka sorry, mislila sam da je tebi ranije beta, zar ti nije danas 8 dnt?

----------


## jejja

Sara kod mene se to nikad ne zna no s obzirom na duphaston ocekivala sam ju u srijedu, cetvrtak, ma petak najkasnije no nema je... jucer ujutro radila test, negativan, dosla s posla sjetila se da ga nisam bacila na njemu dve crte  :Laughing:  :Laughing: , naravno to se ne vazi ali me lijepo nasmijalo,, i sad cekam do petka kad mi je doktor u ambulanti da vidim sta da radimo.. a do tad mozda okinem jos koji test...

----------


## Frćka

Pa je, ali rekao mi je 10.5.? Još su kao u Rijeci skratili pa daju nakon 19 dana od transfera! Nemam pojma... Pa i Dino 84 je imala transfer 1.dan nakon mene i isti datum nam je! Pa kad bi ja mogla kućni test napravit?

----------


## sara10

Frćka ma ti u pon. možeš definitivno betu vadit, to će ti bit 14 dnt, a neke su radile i ranije 11 dnt !!!! U petak bi mogla kućni test kad ti je 11 dnt!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Sara kod mene se to nikad ne zna no s obzirom na duphaston ocekivala sam ju u srijedu, cetvrtak, ma petak najkasnije no nema je... jucer ujutro radila test, negativan, dosla s posla sjetila se da ga nisam bacila na njemu dve crte , naravno to se ne vazi ali me lijepo nasmijalo,, i sad cekam do petka kad mi je doktor u ambulanti da vidim sta da radimo.. a do tad mozda okinem jos koji test...


Ma koji to test? Moji se nisu upozitivili ni nakon mjesec dana stajanja.

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* napravi ti kućni test preko vikenda i kad ti pokaže + ponesi ga na posao u poned., pa ga pokaži onoj šta te je pitala:  "šta, opet ništa!"  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka* napravi ti kućni test preko vikenda i kad ti pokaže + ponesi ga na posao u poned., pa ga pokaži onoj šta te je pitala:  "šta, opet ništa!"


Hahaha čuj, napravim ja test u petak, a ako ne bude +, nacrtat ću drugu crticu pa bar da joj facu vidim na par sek! :Laughing:

----------


## jejja

bubek clearblue  :škartoc:

----------


## sara10

> Hahaha čuj, napravim ja test u petak, a ako ne bude +, nacrtat ću drugu crticu pa bar da joj facu vidim na par sek!


Ha, ha ODLIČNO, imaš rješenje za obje solucije  :Laughing:

----------


## Vanesa

prva beta 441 je bila 13 dpt
Druga beta 2003,7 je 16 dpt zar se beta nedupla ako je pravilan rast?

----------


## željkica

meni ti je prva beta na 13 dan bila 329 a na 17 dan 2277.tako da ti je to ok!
 :Klap:

----------


## clematis

> *Mostarka86* nismo te zaboravile, za nas 5 (Mostarka, Corina, dino84, lottos i ja) da se za deset dana radujemo i skekućemo od sreće



i ja i ja i ja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Da, da i ti clmatis!!! Ala šta će to biti kada nas 7 objavimo bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------


## sara10

Evo još 2 za sedmorku  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Za sedaaaaam ogromnih betica 10.05. i još mnogo drugiiiih svimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Mssnoopy zao mi je, zelim ti svu srecu sljedeci put.
Crvenkapice hvala ti

----------


## vatra86

Ako vas 7 budete imale velike bete, a imat cete jer je 7 savrsen broj!! Ja pijem za nas 8..  :Laughing:

----------


## mostarka86

hahaha, čuj 7, wooowww, odmah sam raspoložena  :Very Happy: 

corina, promijenila sam malo kliniku, ali ako ne uspije (pošto je ovo na teret fonda) vraćam se ja Poljaku  :Cool:

----------


## snupi

mostarka nismo te  zaboravili sve najbolje za r dan ! mislim da vi tu  uskoro imali i blizanačih trudnoča koliko vidim da se bete duplaju nego trouplaju!

----------


## Frćka

Dobro jutro svim čekalicamaaa! Vibriram za još jedan dobar dan!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> Dobro jutro svim čekalicamaaa! Vibriram za još jedan dobar dan!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


svima želim pozitivne bete a nama ostalima da što prije krenemo u nove pobjede :Klap:

----------


## tina29

drage moje evo pošto mi je danas ročkas i to okrugli častim sve sa jedni mirisnim roštiljem  :njam: ,tortom i ko kaj hoče piti nek si uzme u frižideru je hladno!!!  :Smile: 
poslužite se,uzdravlje!  :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

*tina29* moras promijeniti nick  :Laughing: 
sretno, mila! uzivaj!

----------


## sara10

Tina29 sretan rođendan  :Sing:   Sigurno ti je ovo jedan od ljepših rođendana, ako ne i najljepši!!!! Uživaj!

----------


## Frćka

Tina 29 Sreeeeetaaan rodjendaaaaan! :Very Happy:

----------


## magi7

Tina 29 sretan rođendan. Svim čekalicama bete 10/5 a i drugima neka budu velike brojčice.
Eto ja prijavljujem da sam konačno došla danas do transfera jedne šesterostanične mrve. beta 22.5 ali bit će prije testić

----------


## sara10

*Magi7* da bude sretno do kraja!!!!

----------


## kika222

Tina 30...... Sretan ti okrugli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mislim da u urinu ne bi trebalo biti eritrocita. Nadam se da ce ti UK biti uredna!
> 
> Mssnoopy


stvarno  ?   a  granica  je  do  2   a meni  2-3   sta  bi moglo  to onda  biti  ?

----------


## Muma

*tina29* sretan ti ročkas!!!!
*piki* ah, opet...šaljem zagrljaje  :Love: 
*LOTTOS*, *mima32*  :fige:  za lijepe bete!
*Mucica*, *vucica*  :Shy kiss: 
*jejja* daj ponovi test, nema pravilnih lijepih crta koje dođu bez T naknadno...osim evaporacijske, ne...
Svim betočekalicama malo trudničke prašine *************************************

----------


## anđeo26012013

tina29 sretan rođendan!!!!!!!  vele da je 7 sretan broj,pa šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svakoj od vas budu velike bete!!!

----------


## bubekica

> stvarno  ?   a  granica  je  do  2   a meni  2-3   sta  bi moglo  to onda  biti  ?


nemam pojma, al nije ti to jako poviseno, mozda se i to racuna kao uredan nalaz, iskreno, nisam sigurna.

*jejja* moguce da je to bila evaporacijska ako je CB u pitanju. jesi kupila koji drugi? piskila?

----------


## željkica

*tina29* sretan ročkaš!!!!!!!!!!! :pivo:

----------


## vatra86

Tina sretan ti najsretniji rockas!!!
Jejja a da ti ipak popiskis jos jedan testic
Magi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure uzivajte danas u ovom prelijepom danu... Puse

----------


## jejja

curke drage, prvo tina sretan rodjendan od srca, magi nek se mrva drzi sad cvrsto.. ja jutros probala i drugi test,gravignost mini 8ostalo mi u glavi da ga je bubekica hvalila)  negativan i hop procurila.. tako da se od danas prijavljujem u pikalice  :Very Happy:  a sto se tice CB , nije bila ona evap. tanka kao olovkom vec bas debela ali svijetla, bit ce da je zaista to najvece smece od testa koje se eto jos jednom dokazalo..evo i slikica da ubuduce mozda nekom posluzi kako cb moze zavarati, jako je svijetla i tesko ju je bilo ulovit foticem ali se uzivo vidjela lijepo klik

----------


## Muma

*jejja* draga, držim ti palčve na rukama i nogama da ovo pikanje rezultira mrvom ili mrvama na savršenom mjestu u maternici! Sad samo pozitiva!  :Very Happy: 
Fakat, CB je shit.

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje!
*muma* konacno imas ticker!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem mojoj mostarki86 da na našoj zajedničkoj kavici bude trudnica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Jejja sretno draga s pikanjem i neka bude uspjesno

----------


## Muma

> *jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje!
> *muma* konacno imas ticker!


Tko će drugi ako ne *bubekica*...sve vidiš  :Smile:  Ohrabrila sam se.

----------


## vatra86

Jejja nek ti ovo bude zadnje pikanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

> milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem mojoj mostarki86 da na našoj zajedničkoj kavici bude trudnica.


kakva se to kavica planira bez mene???  :Smile:   koke moje drage šaljem vam kolektivne vibre. Ne tipkam puno ali kad god stignem čitam da sam u toku.

----------


## mssnoopy1204

hvala cure na podrsci,da nisam bas ni previse ulagala nade u prvi put,ali oped me razocaralo i rastuzilo to je jace od mene...nema veze brzo krecem ispocetka sutra zovem dr da vidimo kada cemo ponoviti ali sigurno krecemo poslje ljeta u nove pobjede..hvala jos jednom cure divne ste  :Wink:

----------


## mostarka86

> milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem mojoj mostarki86 da na našoj zajedničkoj kavici bude trudnica.





> kakva se to kavica planira bez mene???   koke moje drage šaljem vam kolektivne vibre. Ne tipkam puno ali kad god stignem čitam da sam u toku.


hehe, nadam se draga moja Rozalija, ali mi je pijemo kako god, doduše, bila bi slađa...
Sonja, ljubice moja draga...taman je dogovorimo kada vi budete u prolazu da je pijemo skupa  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

bok ljepotice,
Kao prvo svima zelim ooooogrooomnee bete, bezbolne punkcije i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima.
Ovaj ciklus sam bila u prirodnjaku i zavrsio je neslavno. Folikul je stao sa rastom, dosao je do 15.4, jadni estradiol 342.7 (360-2200), endic 6.3  :Sad: 
Dog sam se s dr da cu na fm kod prof. Vrcic jer me on mogao primiti rano zbog mog posla i mogu vam reci da je predivan, njezan i sve najbolje o njemu. Danas mi je rekao tako suosjecajno da bi on prekinuo postupak i da iduci put probamo s blagom stimulacijom. Ovaj postupak mi se nece racunati makar su mi vadili i estradiol.
U pon idem na novi dogovor sa svojom dr.
Cula sam razne komentare o petrovoj al eto, do sad sto sam obavljala, imam samo rijeci pohvale (malo sam OT al sam se morala ispuhati)
Sad odoh u shopping
 :Kiss:

----------


## mima32

Dobro jutro svima.

Nije me bilo jučer, pa sretan rođendan sa zakašnjenjem.
Veličanstvenoj sedmorki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeelike bete.
Svima ostalima također šaljem vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Da vam malo olakšam dušu jer vi to najbolje razumijete.  :Love: 
Vadila sam u utorak betu i bila je 9,66 (11dnt), al dr. nije ništa otpisao s obzirom na nisku betu nego rekao da je sutra ponavljam pa ako bude 20-30 bit će super. Al treba dočekat sutra. Prije bete sam radila clearblue test te one s interneta koji su osjetljivi na 10 mIU/ml i svi su bili negativni. Mislila sam super, ako će beta rast pokazat će na ovima s interneta i tako ja ko luđak ih radim i stalno negativni. Znam da to nije pametno, al ne  mogu si pomoć, neizvjesnost me ubija... I danas dva dana nakon bete napravim opet taj test s prvim jutarnjim i negativan. I kopka me da možda ne valjaju. Kupila sam u ljekarni ClearBlue i IntimPlus, prvi rađen s trećim urinom, a drugi s drugim i oba daju pozitivan rezultat. Doduše druga crta se jedva vidi, izgleda ko sjena, al se vidi, zato sam i radila dva jer nisam vjerovala vlastitim očima. I sad si nešto razmišljam da oni jesu isto turbo osjetljivi al mislim da ne bi detektirali betu od cca 10 ako ona nije narasla. Uglavnom, sutra ću bit pametnija nakon vađenja bete, al morala sam se nekom izjadat tko me razumije i podijelit svoje muke i neizvjesnost...

Sorry na dugačkom postu

----------


## kika222

Mima draga, razumijem  te i stvarno se nadam da će ti beta biti barem oko stotke, da budeš koliko toliko mirna!!!! Ma bit će to super!!!!!
Ja sutra idem na transfer.... Sretno svim betočekalicama i pikalicama!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Mima32* iskreno se nadam da je to kod tebe T. Beta je bila mala, ali ipak nije 0, a zadnja 2 testića su ti pokazala +, možda to kod tebe ide polako, ali sigurno prema naprijed. Držim ti  :fige:  za sutra i od srca ti želim da je to to!!!!!

Kika222 sretno sutra na transferu!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

draga  kao  prvo  sretno sretno   s  betom  sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ali moras   znati  da   poz. test   moze  pokazat  i  biokemijsku   pogotovo  sto imas  tako malu betu  
ja ti  zelim  cudo  od  srca

----------


## mima32

Hvala, cure. Sve znam, al eto ne mogu bez testova, istraživanja interneta i živciranja... Nestrpljivo čekam sutra. Da bar znam na čemu sam, ako je negativno da se više ne nadam, ako je ok da se radujem, al neizvjesnost me ubija...

Kika222 sretno na transferu!!!

----------


## žužy

*Ljubilice*,žao mi je zbog neslavnog ciklusa... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i makar mala stimulacija podigne i folikule i endič!
*jejja,tonkica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak,neka bude uspješan!
*mssnoopy1204,piki*  :Love:  :Love: 
*mima32*  :fige:  za sutrašnju betu!Nadam se da je narasla baš kako treba.
*kika22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer,neka prođe mirno a rezultira pozitivnim testičem i lijepom beticom!
*Big kiss* svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji dan!

----------


## suzy.s

*mima32*draga moja budi spremna na sve , ja sam isto imala biokemijsku a test mi je bio+( a intim plus pokazuje betu veću od25) a tebi želim svu sreću!!!

----------


## mima32

Hvala. Ma nekako i mislim da je biokemijska, jer je prva beta bila baš mala. Al nada umire zadnja, a sad samo želim znat na čemu sam jer me neizvjesnost dotuče.

----------


## Ruthy

Drage cure, ja pišem postove ali se ne objavljuju jer sam očito još uvijek nova, pa ne znam što gdje napišem. Čekam betu... i jako sam nervozna ali ni blizu koliko MM. kako se VM nose sa čekanjem bete? Meni je vađenje u ponedjeljak, ali evo ne znam kako i što -- imam sve moguće simptome, koji su identični PMSu i probadanje u jajnicima, čak i neku mučninu u želucu...
sretno svima,  i puno mira želim...

----------


## vatra86

Mima ~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi
Kika sretno!
Ljubi eto ti ga na...pa sta je to? Bas me ljute ti prirodni postupci.. Mozda i meni nesto ne stima s estrogenom..super je to da ti ga nisu racunali i da ce ta stimulacija ipak biti uspjesnija..saljem ti hug!
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta trebatw

----------


## žužy

*Kadauna*,  :mama:  (ja sam si natočila mentola da si danas nazdravim,ti biraj kaj ti paše od sve te žeste,maksuzije)

----------


## Argente

i ja ću jednu maksuziju!
kad već u RL pijem šumeći bućkuriš od kalcija :\

----------


## Sandra1971

[QUOTE=žužy;2403150]*Ljubilice*,žao mi je zbog neslavnog ciklusa... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i makar mala stimulacija podigne i folikule i endič!
*jejja,tonkica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak,neka bude uspješan!
*mssnoopy1204,piki*  :Love:  :Love: 
*mima32*  :fige:  za sutrašnju betu!Nadam se da je narasla baš kako treba.
*kika22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer,neka prođe mirno a rezultira pozitivnim testičem i lijepom beticom!
*X*

 Svima koje sam preskočila šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  

Ja sam od danas pikalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*,to kokaa  :Very Happy: .Joj želim ti sreću od sveg srca  :Zaljubljen: 
*Argente*, :pivo:  (čitaj-loza) Evo ja upravo eksnula mentola s šogijem,on je na brendiju  :Bouncing:

----------


## Muma

*Sandra1971*  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## corinaII

Sandra bravo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno j.s i još veču betu ~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

pa tu se pije,pa dajte i meni malo nešto bezalkoholno!

*sandra* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno jajnih stanica
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  evo i za sve ostale i naravno  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

*Željkice*,evo tebi jedan alko-free  :mama:

----------


## Sandra1971

O cure moje, hvala na dobrim željama, ali bojim se da očekujete previše od mene u ovom zadnjem postupku  :Laughing: 
ma što bude - bit će!!! Iznenadio me, jer je rekao da ćemo s klomifenima... kad ono - menopuri  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Drage cure svima šaljem najpozitivbije vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!
Evo upravo dok čitam vaše postove, na Radio Suncu svira prekrasna pjesma od Olivera "Novi život se rađa", predivna pjesma i dao Bog da sve mi to doživimo koje još nismo   :Heart:

----------


## tina29

*sandra* pa to je super,držim fige da ovaj zadnji bude uspješan!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*žužy* živjeli sto godina!  :pivo: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima pa se poslužite drage moje!

----------


## Frćka

> Drage cure, ja pišem postove ali se ne objavljuju jer sam očito još uvijek nova, pa ne znam što gdje napišem. Čekam betu... i jako sam nervozna ali ni blizu koliko MM. kako se VM nose sa čekanjem bete? Meni je vađenje u ponedjeljak, ali evo ne znam kako i što -- imam sve moguće simptome, koji su identični PMSu i probadanje u jajnicima, čak i neku mučninu u želucu...
> sretno svima,  i puno mira želim...


veliku betu ti želim u ponedjeljak!!!Moj M je presretan od kad sam na forumu jer ne davim njega, čak se tučemo oko laptopa, pa sad pišem dok nije došao! :Very Happy: 
Prvih par postova ti se objavljuju s vremenom, a onda budu odmah čim napišeš, tako je bilo meni prvi dan! :Smile: 
Za betuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* za veliku betu u ponedjeljak  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala. Ma nekako i mislim da je biokemijska, jer je prva beta bila baš mala. Al nada umire zadnja, a sad samo želim znat na čemu sam jer me neizvjesnost dotuče.


Veliku betu ti želim od srca! Bit će dobro, sigurno! Za betuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Sandra1971 najveće fige od mene! :Yes:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Frćka* hvala ti  :Trep trep: 
*Ruthy*  :fige:  za betu!!!
*tina29/30* tebi i bebaću šaljem  :Kiss: 
*žužy* za srijedu  :fige:  da dogovorite sve pa da kreneš Muminim i Tininim stopama  :Very Happy: 
*Muma* trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Sandra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ruthy ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Sandra sretno s pikanjem i da bude ovaj put uspjesno.
Ruthy navijam za veliku betu, sretno

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala cure *Frćka, Sara, Tonkica, Vatra, Sandra,* ma svima  :Naklon: , javim rezultate, i nadam se da će biti veselja iako mi ovaj PMSosjećaj ne da mira... ali ne dam se,  :Raspa:

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala cure *Frćka, Sara, Tonkica, Vatra, Sandra,* ma svima , javim rezultate, i nadam se da će biti veselja iako mi ovaj PMSosjećaj ne da mira... ali ne dam se,


Evo hvatam te okolo! :Laughing:  PMS osjećaj je dobar, pisale trudnice, da je sve to tako slično, da vibramo za ponedjeljak!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drž se i zabavi se s nečim do bete.!!! :Joggler:

----------


## amazonka

Sandra1971, želim ti puno sreće!
ostalim curama isto tako puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Ruthy

Haha, ma da - hvatamo se - dobila info da mogu ići i u subotu vadit... pa mislim da i budem, ako ima išta, bar mrvicu - pokazat će  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Moram MM-u dat laptop! Uf! :Sad:  Sad ću ja njemu dat... :oklagija:  :Laughing: Slatka noć svimaaa!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

*amazonka* draga, hvala ti... trebat će mi ovaj puta i više od sreće  :Cool:

----------


## Ruthy

Laku noć dobra vilo  :spava:

----------


## Konfuzija

> bok ljepotice,
> Dog sam se s dr da cu na fm kod prof. Vrcic jer me on mogao primiti rano zbog mog posla i mogu vam reci da je predivan, njezan i sve najbolje o njemu. Danas mi je rekao tako suosjecajno da bi on prekinuo postupak i da iduci put probamo s blagom stimulacijom. Ovaj postupak mi se nece racunati makar su mi vadili i estradiol.


Pa ništa drugo mu nije ni preostalo nego konstatirati da od postupka ništa jer ti je folikul prestao rasti. To je jedno, a drugo je da ti se to niti ne može računati u prirodni postupak jer nisi došla do punkcije (nisam ni ja to znala pa su me prosvijetlili). Folikulometrije se rade i kod ciljanih odnosa, a kontrola estradiola u prirodnom postupku je po meni nepotrebna. 
Toliko za sada i neka romansa ostane nepomućena.  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

Konfuzija, nisam ni mislila da je dr otkrio toplu vodu rekavsi mi da ce se postupak prekinuti zbog prestanka rasta folikula nego njegov pristup pacijentu koji mnogim lijecnicima nedostaje.
Meni je to bitno. Radi toga sam to naglasila. Osjecam se glupo kad opcenito bilo koji lijecnik mrmlja sebi u bradu. Ja zelim da mi se objasni zasto se nesto dogadja (naravno ako je to moguce). 
Sad da li je potrebna kontrola estradiola ili ne, ja se u to ne mjesam jer nisam lijecnik, nemam pojma
Pozdrav  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Ma ja sam citala da estradiol utjece na sazrijevanje j.s. I ako ga je premalo znaci da ce ciklus biti vjerojatni anovulatoran, zato ja mislim da je taj estradiol kod mene nizak u vrijeme O i da zato 2x nije bilo j.s. Ali to je moja pretpostavka. Nazalost ne vade u svim klinikama. Ali na dr.BUBI ce me sigurno ispraviti ako grijesim. Bubi??

----------


## bubekica

nisam sigurna oko kauzaliteta estradiol-oocita... ja bih prije rekla da je nizak estradiol posljedica anovulacije nego uzrok.

----------


## bubekica

evo, s wiki...
In the female, estradiol acts as a growth hormone for tissue of the reproductive organs, supporting the lining of the vagina, the cervical glands, the endometrium, and the lining of the fallopian tubes. It enhances growth of the myometrium. Estradiol appears necessary to maintain oocytes in the ovary. During the menstrual cycle, estradiol produced by the growing follicle triggers, via a positive feedback system, the hypothalamic-pituitary events that lead to the luteinizing hormone surge, inducing ovulation. In the luteal phase, estradiol, in conjunction with progesterone, prepares the endometrium for implantation. During pregnancy, estradiol increases due to placental production. In baboons, blocking of estrogen production leads to pregnancy loss, suggesting estradiol has a role in the maintenance of pregnancy. Research is investigating the role of estrogens in the process of initiation of labor. Actions of estradiol are required before prior exposure of progesterone in the luteal phase.

----------


## s_iva

Jutro!
Poslužujem mirisnu kavicu    :Coffee: 

Mima, čekamo tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Javim rezultate. Bit ce popodne... A dotad ne znam kako da ubijem vrijeme

----------


## Ruthy

Joj, to je baš čudno, to kako ti zapravo taj mali podatak može promijeniti život, to je zbilja čudno... ja ne znam što ću od čekanja, zato visim na forumu umjesto da radim...  
Mima, bit će sve lijepo i dobro - samo glavu gore!

----------


## dino84

*Mima*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku i lijepu ​betu!

----------


## žužy

*Mima*, :fige:  da je beta narasla i da sve krene dobro nadalje.

----------


## bubekica

*mima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000!

----------


## željkica

*mima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Hvala cure! Polako se spremam po rezultate. Malo prerano, al ne mogu više čekat.  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Mima, za betuuuu!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

:Cool:  Mima da bude bar sa 3 znamenke

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam od danas pikalica  :Very Happy:  i nadam se da je ovo zadnji postupak!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*kiki30* bravo  :Very Happy:  naravno da nam je zadnji!!!!!! Uskoro ćemo biti trudne  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage jucer sam si dala prvi gonal f u trbuh pa sad vidim da mi je jos modro, jel to tako treba biti?

----------


## mima32

Beta 14,67, ocekivano al svejedno razocaravajuce  :Sad:  Sad bar znam na cemu sam pa mozemo planirat dalje

----------


## bubekica

*tonkica* ja bih od svakog gonala imala malu modricu, cca pol cm promjera, mislim da je to normalno.
*mima*  :Love:  slican scenarij sam imala sa svojom biokemijskom, 6dpt 5dnevnog embrija 6.59, 4 dana kasnije 22.7, 3 dana kasnije beta pala na 5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje planove....

----------


## Sandra1971

*mima32* tako mi je žao draga....  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

*Mima*  :Love: 

*Tonkice*, to ti je normalno, jer nekad pogodiš kapilaricu.

*Kiki30*, ~~~~~~~~~ neka bude sretan i plodan postupak! Gdje ćeš ga odraditi? Opet kbc Rijeka?

----------


## Ruthy

Mima draga  :Love:  , nema predaje

----------


## Frćka

Mima!Žao mi je! :Sad:  :Love: 
Bit će kad tad! Sigurna sam da će bit!

----------


## lberc

mima,stvarno mi je žao..znam kak se osjećaš,ja čak nisam nikad ni biokemijsku imala

----------


## crvenkapica77

mima zao mi je. :Sad: ....ali kazu , biokemijska koliko god te rastuzi - ipak je korak blize trudnoci 
ja sam je imala prije prve trudnoce (  nemam  je  u potpisu   bila  je  oko  7  ,inace  uvijek  cista  0  )....nazalaost ne bude svakom tako ali nekako ti daje nadu , drz se   :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mima32 zao mi je...veliki zagrljaj saljem i dalje u nove pobjede...
Svim ostalim curama sretno....

----------


## M@tt

> Beta 14,67, ocekivano al svejedno razocaravajuce  Sad bar znam na cemu sam pa mozemo planirat dalje


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mima32

Cure divne ste! Hvala vam. 
Uglavnom docekala ja i dr. Kaze da na osnovu ovoga ne moze nista rec, da smo u siboj zoni i jos se ne zna jel dobro il lose. Betu ponavljam u ponedjeljak...

----------


## sara10

Mima32 sad ne znam dal da ti kažem žao mi je ako postoji još šansa!!! Koji ti je ono danas dnt i da li nastavljaš sa utrićima??

----------


## bubekica

svaka beta se mora ispratiti u pad, koliko god malena bila. dok beta ne padne, ne moze se sa sigurnoscu reci da je rijec o biokemijskoj. zbog ovakvih situacija klinike i inzistiraju na kasnijem vadjenju prvog nalaza.
 :fige:  za cudno, bilo je slucajeva!

----------


## mima32

14dnt, pitala samo dal sam dobila mengu, nije spominjala promjenu terapije...

----------


## sara10

Mima32 iskreno ti držim  :fige:  da sve bude pozitivno na kraju!!! Svašta se dešava i sve je moguće, nemoj onda prekidat sa terapijom kad ti dr. nije ništa rekla!!!

----------


## željkica

*mima*  :fige:  da ipak bude sve ok!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (4)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI
Vanesa, VV, FET


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
mima32, SD, 1. IVF 30.04.
matty569 02.05.
Ruthy, SD, 1. IVF 06.05.
Frćka, KBC Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH) 10.05.
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET) 10.05.
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 10.05.
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 10.05.
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET) 10.05.
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF) 10.05.
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 10.05.
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 15.05.
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 22.05.
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
roan, Ri, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); doanna, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy

----------


## mima32

Mislim da se naša mrvica ipak počela opraštat, taman sam došla doma i ima svježe krvi... Bit će da stiže vještica unatoč utrićima

----------


## kiki30

mima,baš mi je žao..  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*mima*  :Love: 
*bubekice*  :Naklon:  za listu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Mima32* valjda je bilo oću/neću kod tebe, al mrvica odustala...žao mi je iskreno  :Love:

----------


## mima32

A prirodna selekcija, očito nam mrvica nije bila suđena ovaj put. Al ako već s njom nešto nije bilo u redu bolje da je odustala prije nego kasnije  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se dogodi čudo na Gospu Arbanašku!
Pusa!

----------


## corinaII

Joj Mimi draga moja hvala puno ❤

----------


## mima32

Nego mozda nekome pomogne, clearblue compact i intimplus su meni bilo pozitivni s betom iznad 10, pa nek imamo i taj podatak (iako mislim da su oni sluzbeno 25, al vecina tih testica je osjetljivije od onog sto pise navodno)

----------


## žužy

Mima,draga žao mi je jako...

Bubek,fala za listicu..mada mi je malo bed vidjeti svoje ime na dnu svega  :Sad: ,a dignut ću se valjda i ja jednom gore!

----------


## željkica

> Mima,draga žao mi je jako...
> 
> Bubek,fala za listicu..mada mi je malo bed vidjeti svoje ime na dnu svega ,a dignut ću se valjda i ja jednom gore!


Pa naravno do hoćeš nemoj ni pomišljat da nećeš!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sad će napravit dodatne pretrage saznat uzrok i riješit ga i sljedeći postupak je dobitan do kraja!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Bubek,fala za listicu..mada mi je malo bed vidjeti svoje ime na dnu svega ,a dignut ću se valjda i ja jednom gore!


Ne brini draga  :Love:  pa i ja sam na dnu liste, iako sam pikalica  :Laughing:  što se manje nadamo to će nas više razveseliti!!!

----------


## suzy.s

cure molim vaša iskustva:  danas mi je 43 dana od prošle M ( bila mi je biokemijska trudnoća) i od tada nisam dobila M pa me zanima nakon koliko bi vama koje ste to prošle dolazila M, inače su mi ciklusi 28-30 dana???????!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Mima zao mi je.
Žužy sljedeci postupak je tvoj dobitan brzo će doći tvoj dan
E vrime leti ka ludo ja nemogu vjerovati da sam u postupku sve mi je nestvarno ka da je jucer bija 12 mjesec kad sam se upisala

----------


## Mury

*mima*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*Kiki30*, draga moja, šaljem  ti milijardu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovo zadnji postupak, da sljedeći tek bude FET kada ćete ići po bracu ili seku!!!  :Smile:

----------


## matty569

Jutro cure

mima zao mi je jako ali kako kazes ak nije ok bolje odmah nego kasnije,glavno da se uspije zakacit slj put ostaje do kraja..

mene mozete skinut sa liste,beta 0 m vec prosla , sad cu sredit za 9 mj novi postupak,bacit se u planove za ljetovanje itd brzo ce to

----------


## Frćka

Žao mi je matty! :Sad:  Baš gledam listu čekalica za 4.mjesec, kako ide redom...ako je i kod ruthy konačna beta od danas...sljedeća po redu sam ja, a izvadit ću u ponedjeljak i ne nadam se previše jer ni ne osjećam ništa! Nadam se onda bar da će se negativni trend s liste zaustavit na meni!

----------


## sara10

Frćka to sam ti ja upravo napisala tamo!! Da ti moraš prekinut ovaj negativan niz i biti slijedeća koja objavljuje *+*!!

----------


## Frćka

Ma ja sam mislila nakon mene, znam ja već šta će bit, pa znala bi da sam T! Al bar nakon mene da krenu +++++++++++++! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

evo ET obavljen, sad čekamo 17.5. i nadamo se najboljem, za sve vas hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što vam treba

----------


## Kjara

matty569 :Sad:   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove pobjede

----------


## dino84

Moja beta i ovaj put 0  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

dino84 i ovdje te grlim... žao mi je!

----------


## snupi

dino84 drži se!

----------


## Frćka

> dino84 i ovdje te grlim... žao mi je!


Ja isto!  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## mima32

dino  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*matty, dino*  :Love: 
*Kjara* sretno!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Matty i Dino drz te se, zao mi je

----------


## kiki30

dino,žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## clematis

curke imam jedno pitanje i bas mi je neugodno pitat, al jbg
naime danas sa malo ubila oko popodne i imala neke cudne snove ( kmh... mokre) nakon sto sam se probudila sva u cudu skuzim da mi libido u nebesima.
Znam da posli et nema keksa, al jedva sam se suzdrzala, mm je poludio i pobigao ća iz kuće. 
jel neka od vas imala tak nesto?
e da i nakon toga imam neke grceve, kao menstrualne.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Clematis i ja sam par puta na početku trudnoće sanjala keks  :Smile:   :fige: 


Tužnicama šaljem veliki  :Love:

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala vam, danas je već lakše. Doći će jednom i naš dan, mora  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Clematis i ja sam par puta na početku trudnoće sanjala keks


ja ga i sad sanjam ... to je jedini način da ga prakticiram  :Embarassed: .... od krvarenja i komplikacija nema keksa  :Sad:  
ne smijem niti reći kad je zadnji bio :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

svim tuznicama jedan veliki  :Love: 
I puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

clematis, nista cudno
Ja drugu trudnocu bila totalno horny  :Smile: 
A do pola trudnoce nismo smjeli, pa si ti misli
Nije to bas nesto sto mozes kontrolirat, jel....

----------


## frka

ne znam jeste li vidjeli da je Kadauna na jednoj temi okačila link http://www.hdhr.org/doc/POSTUPNICI_z...HDGEHR_web.pdf

tu, između ostalog, Hrvatsko društvo za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju kaže i da *spolni odnosi nakon ET-a NISU štetni!

*druga stvar je zabrana seksa zbog komplikacija u trudnoći (poput krvarenja, hematoma...) ili postupku (npr. HS).

(mi se toliko dugo nismo keksali u trudnoći i nakon poroda da sam već mislila da će mi trebati instrukcije. al' bez brige, cure - it's like riding a bike  :Grin: )

----------


## Ginger

Da, mi smo imali zabranu zbog komplikacija, oba puta
Al nismo se seksali nakon et-a
Doduse, u drugoj trudnoci jesmo, kad mi je zavrsila "menga", dan prije nego smo skuzili da beta zapravo raste  :Smile:  tj. da sam trudna
Svejdno, nema sanse da se poseksamo nakon et - problem je u glavi, i mojoj i muzevoj
Velim u glavi , jer nam se unatoc svemu, i seksu i prekidu terapije, rodila savrsena curka  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

svim tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj... 
mm i ja smo zbrisali u brda ovaj vikend pa sam malo pogubila konce (nije bilo bas nikakvog signala), nemojte zamjerit  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Welcome back, bubi!

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje, ja bila malo u dalmaciji, 2 dana poslovno a danas cijeli dan radila...i stigla je M, tako da cu ja ipak u 5 mj krenuti ako nema cisti  :fige: 
Pusa i hug svima!

----------


## jejja

Svim tuznicama hug , hrpa vibrica kome za sto treba.. ja se bockam, utorak prva fm pa cemo vidjeti... Malo imam zelene podljevice po trbuhu valjda od decapeptyla i gonala al ok..i mucnine me znaju ulovit, jel mogu to bit nuspojave?

----------


## tonkica

Jejja i ja se tako osjećam, mucnine, podljevi... mislim da je to normalno, za podljeve znam jer su mi cure tu odgovorile da je to normalno a za mucnine valjda to tako mora biti, sretnos pikanjem i da bude uspjesno!

----------


## lberc

Cure jutro.....nemrem vam poslat vibre jer pišem sa mobitela ali vam želim pozitivne bete,plusiće,uspješno pikanje,bezbolne punkcije,puno lijepih stanica....
Ja danas opet na ne znam kojoj već punkciji strah ogroman...vibrajte malo.za mene.molim.vas da ima stanica i da ne boli ..

----------


## kika222

Ma ima stanica i znaš da barem malo boli, ali šta je to u usporedbi s time da držiš svoje dijete u naručju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ idemo iberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> Cure jutro.....nemrem vam poslat vibre jer pišem sa mobitela ali vam želim pozitivne bete,plusiće,uspješno pikanje,bezbolne punkcije,puno lijepih stanica....
> Ja danas opet na ne znam kojoj već punkciji strah ogroman...vibrajte malo.za mene.molim.vas da ima stanica i da ne boli ..


Evo vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ :Smile:  Probaj se opustit, manje boli!

----------


## nana0501

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sto bezbolnije i puno stanica
Tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude bezbolno s kvalitetnim js.
Dobro jutro svima... Tonkica nadam se da ce nam biti uspjesno svima.. Mucnine su me zacudile jer prosli put mi od gonala nije bilo muka, bit ce da je zbog decap. Ili kombinacije ili vece doze...

----------


## mima32

Iberc, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe stanice, bezbolnu punkciju i dobitan postupak!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tužnicama* upućujem big  :Love: 

Uspješne postupke i velike bete želim svim *on-go curama*!!!!!!!!!!!!

29.05 idemo po lijekove i prvi nam je postupak - imali li nešto što bi mogli napraviti kao pripremu pred postupak? Ananas jedem već redovito, MM pije vitaminčeke, folnu uzimam. Ima li još nešto što ste vi radili?

----------


## lberc

Evo vaše vibrice pomogle...dobili smo tri stanice nije puno ali ja ipak.sretna samo da se oplode...bolilo je ali malo manje jer sam se nakljukala sa dosta normabela i ketonala.

----------


## željkica

jutro evo i kavica  :Coffee: 

* Iberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puuuuuuuuuuno js i da šta manje boli,samo hrabro!!!!!!!!!!!
* Frćka* još malo za betu   ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
evo i za sve ostale za uspješne postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Iberec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*dino84*, :Love: 
*Iberc*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi party u labu!!
*clematis*,mene je to mučilo i par dana nakon prvog i sad ovog transfera,i svaki put bi se mrvica uhvatila..svršila bi u snu,probudila se iste sekunde preplašena jer je dr zabranio odnose,odnosno orgazam zbog grčenja maternice (imala sam veliki hematom u prvoj trudn.) a nakon toga me isto tak grčila lagana bol dolje.Znam da  me bilo dosta strah..a sad zadnji put mi je eto taj "simptom" davao nade da bude postupak uspješan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za one koje vade betu.

----------


## Ruthy

Iberc, koliko se može ketonala i normabela uzet?

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
ivana83, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (5)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI
Vanesa, VV, FET
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Frćka, KBC Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH) 10.05.
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 10.05.
mostarka86, Medico, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2XIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 10.05.
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
sara10, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET) 10.05.
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF) 10.05.
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 15.05.
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu) 17.05.
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 22.05.
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
roan, Ri, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); doanna, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, linalena, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, Ruthy, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*MajaPop* cestitam!!!!!!!
*dino, mima*  :Love: 
drage pikalice *jejja, sandra, tonkica, kik30* zelim vam puno puno uspjeha!!!!!!!!
*crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!
pusa svima!

----------


## Frćka

Nažalost, mene za ovaj mjesec možete skinut s liste, beta 14dnt 0.4! :Sad: Idemo dalje! Ajmo ostale, statistika je na vašoj strani! Za beteeeee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mostarka86

> *MajaPop* cestitam!!!!!!!
> *dino, mima* 
> drage pikalice *jejja, sandra, tonkica, kik30* zelim vam puno puno uspjeha!!!!!!!!
> *crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!
> pusa svima!


sve potpisujem...

frćka, žao mi je ljube  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*,drži se draga,tako je - idemo dalje!
*bubekica*  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

malo je zatisje ovdje u zadnjih par dana... ugl. ja u pon idem na taj famozni kontrolni uzv da vidimo jesam li "cista"...pa racunam da da ce ostalo ici po planu..
*frćka* šaljem veeeliki hug, bas mi je žao da nije upalilo...ali samo hrabro naprijed..
svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puuno jajceka
i ostalima u postupku, punkcijama, transferima itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pusa svima
*bubi* ako mi ovaj ciklus ide po planu onda ja startam u 5 mj, ali to cemo znati u pon.. hvala za listu..  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Frčka baš mi je žao,nije fer
Ruthi popila sam jedan ketonal i dva normabela
Bubekica lista je prekrasna...nadam se da bude ttansfera

----------


## MajaPOP

Mostarka draga, kako se osjecas? Saljem ti puuuuno ~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh ovog postupka, kao i svim drugim dragim curama na ovom forumu!
Drzim  :fige:  svima!

----------


## valiana

Cure čestitam na betama a tužnicama da budu hrabre i da če ione biti uskoro trudnice.Evo i mi idemo po svoju sreću u četvrtak u Prag.Nadam se da če nam prolječe donijeti puno veselja što nam želim svima! :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga baš mi je zao

----------


## Frćka

Maja je dodala +, ajmo cure, usrećite nas!!! Sretno u Pragu! :Smile:  Mostarka daj taj + na stol, Sara, ostatak ekipe?

----------


## Snekica

puno puno AltGr+1 za moju *mostarku*! 
valiana sretno i da nam se vratiš s članom obitelji više! 
majaPOP čestitam!

----------


## amazonka

Frćka, baš mi je žao. Kad-tad će biti i dobitni. Samo se treba biti uporan....

----------


## kiki30

frćka,baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
ostale čekalice za debele plusiće i ljepe bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam u petak na 1.folikumetriji,malo sam ranije dobila M ovaj mjesec,tako da je ispao više kratki nego dugi protokol
jejja sretno!

----------


## mostarka86

joj, duše moje ste vi...Maja, Snekice, Frćka, hvala vam na lijepim željama, nadam se da ću i ja konačno ugledati taj plusić..danas 9dnt, betu vadim u petak, ali sam u napasti da uradim koji testić ranije, ccc  :Cool: 
valiana, sretan put i da se vratite sa divnom/im mrvicom/ama za koji dan i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30, također, sretno u ovom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sybylle

Pozdrav svima! Ja još uvijek čekam svoj sljedeći postupak (u ožujku je bio ICSI uz punu stimulaciju) no nikako da dođe menstruacija. Sad sam na 42.danu ciklusa. Da li se još nekome poremetio ciklus nakon postupka? Povremeno osjećam jajnike i lagane grčeve u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, ali ništa...

----------


## Snekica

Kako to da ideš odmah dalje? Ja uglavnom dobijem skoro pa uvijek na vrijeme. I da, a da napraviš test?! Ovo mi miriše nešto fino!

----------


## tetadoktor

> Pozdrav svima! Ja još uvijek čekam svoj sljedeći postupak (u ožujku je bio ICSI uz punu stimulaciju) no nikako da dođe menstruacija. Sad sam na 42.danu ciklusa. Da li se još nekome poremetio ciklus nakon postupka? Povremeno osjećam jajnike i lagane grčeve u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, ali ništa...


na žalost, i meni se dogodilo da mi se ciklus totalno poremetio nakon jednog postupka. otiđi do svog primarnog ginekologa ili do svog mpo doktora da naprave UZV i daju ti terapiju.

sretno!!!

----------


## sara10

> Pozdrav svima! Ja još uvijek čekam svoj sljedeći postupak (u ožujku je bio ICSI uz punu stimulaciju) no nikako da dođe menstruacija. Sad sam na 42.danu ciklusa. Da li se još nekome poremetio ciklus nakon postupka? Povremeno osjećam jajnike i lagane grčeve u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, ali ništa...


Možda neće ni doći menstr........tko zna........ :Shock:

----------


## kismet

mostarka, držim fige!
kiki, sretno, nek 11. put bude posljednji!

sybille, a da pišneš testić? Ako je - na 42. dan, onda giniću na uvz i po kakav Duphaston, kako su te cure i savjetovale! Vibram za testić  :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Iako sam samu sebe pokušala uvjeriti da se moram prestati nadati spontanoj trudnoći  :Laughing: , naravno da sam se ponadala i još u petak napravila test, ali ništa od tog.
Odmah nakon postupka je sve bilo ok, čim sam prestala s utrićima, došla i menstruacija. A doktor je rekao da, ako sam nestrpljiva što jesam, možemo sad probati s polustimuliranim-zato je već tako brzo novi postupak. Na kraju sam zvala svog mpo doktora i rekao je nek odem do svoje doktorice da se ne vozim radi toga u Zg pa ću dobiti neku terapiju...

----------


## Sandra1971

> Pozdrav svima! Ja još uvijek čekam svoj sljedeći postupak (u ožujku je bio ICSI uz punu stimulaciju) no nikako da dođe menstruacija. Sad sam na 42.danu ciklusa. Da li se još nekome poremetio ciklus nakon postupka? Povremeno osjećam jajnike i lagane grčeve u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, ali ništa...


Imala sam isti problem, nakon klomifenskog postupka mi je jedan mjesec skroz "preskočilo", MPO dr. i moja gin.su rekli da sačekam dr.mjesec i da bi trebala stići normalno,kao da sam imala i tak je bilo (rekoše da se jajnici jednostavno moraju odmoriti-što god im to značilo)  :Laughing:  

*Frćka* jako,jako mi je žao  :Love: 
svima šaljem  :Kiss:  i puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Frčka*  :Love:

----------


## suzy.s

*sybylle* evo i ja sam ti u istoj situaciji! danas mi 48 dana od početka prošle M. jutros bila kod gin.rekla  " ma doći će ti, to je samo dva tjedna zakašnjenja!"  , ništa mi nije dala samo uzela briseve jer se spremam za fet sa dolaskom sljedeće M, ja sam više luda a ona potpuno smirena!!! u subotu radila test bio negativan i sad neznam dali da opet ponavljam ili ne???

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo meni se od tri stanice oplodila samo jedna..sretna sam kaj bude transfera ali bi radije da su se bar dvije oplodile..

----------


## jejja

Evo mene nakon 1 fm 7dc. Endo 4-valda ce se podebljati jos, folikula ima na jednom 4 na drugom puno , mislim vise od 4. Cca su vecina na 10mm valjda je i to ok, preksutra novi pregled... Valjda ce bit nesto od toga...

----------


## Muma

> Evo mene nakon 1 fm 7dc. Endo 4-valda ce se podebljati jos, folikula ima na jednom 4 na drugom puno , mislim vise od 4. Cca su vecina na 10mm valjda je i to ok, preksutra novi pregled... Valjda ce bit nesto od toga...


Super! Bit će tu js! Sretno!

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure moje, u četvrtak imam punkciju-ne očekujem bas nista! Mislim da je ovaj zadnji postupak najgori,jer mi je zadnja šansa, a nista neće biti od toga  :Razz:

----------


## piki

*frčka* draga žao mi je što nije uspjelo
*lberc* nek je jedna pa nek se primi!!!
*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~ za puno js!!!
*Sandra1971* ako već ne očekuješ ništa nek bude sve!!!

----------


## jejja

Sandra nemoj tako negativno! Drzim fige da te iznenadi i da sve bude kako treba!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

*sandra*   :Storma s bičem:

----------


## kismet

> Cure moje, u četvrtak imam punkciju-ne očekujem bas nista! Mislim da je ovaj zadnji postupak najgori,jer mi je zadnja šansa, a nista neće biti od toga


Nek te iznenadi  :Heart: 
Sretno, da nam za kojih 15-20 dana javiš lijepe vijesti!

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*,kaj to s tebe progovara  :oklagija: 
Ima da sve bude u najboljem redu a ti da iznenadiš sebe a razveseliš nas s najljepšim mogučim vijestima tam za negdje dva tjedna  :Very Happy:  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

Drage moje - hvala vam na pozitivnim mislima, ali danas mi je 8DC, jedan folikul je 23mm, drugi 12mm, treći 9 mm.... štoperica večeras... nekak se bojim da će ovaj prsnuti, kao i prošli put, a ova 2 neće stići narasti.... zato se unaprijed pripremam...

----------


## paty

bit će to sve uredu na kraju sa jednom lijepom bebicom. kad se najmanje nadaš,nakraju se ugodno iznenadiš.Sandra 1971 SRETNOOOOOOOO!

----------


## Frćka

> Drage moje - hvala vam na pozitivnim mislima, ali danas mi je 8DC, jedan folikul je 23mm, drugi 12mm, treći 9 mm.... štoperica večeras... nekak se bojim da će ovaj prsnuti, kao i prošli put, a ova 2 neće stići narasti.... zato se unaprijed pripremam...


Sandra, držim fige! Bit će, bit će i to dobit :Smile: ni!

----------


## Snekica

> Drage moje - hvala vam na pozitivnim mislima, ali danas mi je 8DC, jedan folikul je 23mm, drugi 12mm, treći 9 mm.... štoperica večeras... nekak se bojim da će ovaj prsnuti, kao i prošli put, a ova 2 neće stići narasti.... zato se unaprijed pripremam...


pa zar nitko ne gleda prošle postupke?! Ne kužim, dešava se ista frka kao i zadnji put i oni opet idu istom mjerom?! Možda da puste da ovaj od 23 ode, a da se da šansa ovim manjima?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Snekica* draga, ne znam što da kažem ni što da mislim.... kako god bilo...

----------


## tina29

*sandra* opet negativa,ovaj put dobiš za stvarno po guzi  :oklagija: 
bit će sve ok i ti češ ostati trudna i to je to!!!  :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*tina29/30*  :Kiss:  možda me ipak malo "peru" ovi menopuri, a ni ne kužim  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* do neba da sve bude ok!!!!!!!
*tina29/30* nije loše kao novi nick name  :Wink: 
ja sam danas bila kod svoje dr., stimulirani u srpnju.
pitala sam za ovjeravanje papira za postupak kod jb i rekla mi je da nema niš od toga. nit se šta plaća niti ovjerava  :Confused:

----------


## Sandra1971

e, da... *ljubilica* me podsjetila - papiri...kak smo mi ovjerili kod JB papire za prošli postupak, a ja nisam ni vidjela punkcije, a kamoli ET  :Laughing:  - ne moramo ništa opet ovjeravati, vrijedi nam ono staro, jer kad nije došlo do punkcije ni ET, nije postupak obavljen...nešto u tom smislu  :Laughing: 
*ljubilice* evo već sad za srpanj ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

sandra  :Love:  samo hrabro naprijed... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

A ja ču po stoti put postaviti pitanje: koliko Brevactide od 1500 ostaje u krvi.

----------


## Muma

> A ja ču po stoti put postaviti pitanje: koliko Brevactide od 1500 ostaje u krvi.


Nije više od 5 dana od transfera

----------


## mima32

sandra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Primila sam brevactide od 1500 u petak a danas mi je 8dan eta- dvije blastice.....znači sutra 9dan eta bi kao več mogla test napraviti. :Unsure:  a možda bude i lažno pozitivan ahh :gaah:  ne znam treba mi  :psiholog:

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* da dopunim, mislim na transfer 5-dnevnih. Ali znam da su neke testirale i ranije pa je booster već otišao (one sa, na žalost, snježno bijelim testićima).

----------


## Muma

Hm, uvijek zaboravim, mi dobivamo booster na punkciji. Znači, 10.dan od punkcije nije ga bilo u krvi. A sad...to je sve igra živaca. Procijeni. I sretno!!!

----------


## corinaII

Muma draga hvala ma znam sve, toliko puta sam več čekala betu i uvik nestpljene pred kraj napraviti ili ne napraviti test. Zadnji put sam radila test točno 5 dan od brevactida i bio je negativan(vračene dvi blastice) a predzadnji put isto peti dan od Brevactida radila test i bila je toliko blaga crtica da se je jedva vidila pa ti budi pametan :gaah:

----------


## Muma

Onda čekaj 6. dan  :Grin:  Znaaam, čekanje - ko smrtna kazna.

----------


## corinaII

Sutra je taj 6 dan zar ne  :Grin:  ako sam ga primila u petak  :Undecided:

----------


## Sandra1971

*corinaII* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +, za betu, za školsku trudnoću  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* jesi piškila?  :Cekam:   :fige:

----------


## corinaII

A nisam još nemam test doma, sve se mislim poči do apoteke pa onda opet ne i tako već sat vremena.

----------


## s_iva

Cure, ~~~~~~~~~ za famozni 10.05. i vaše bete

----------


## željkica

*corina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  milijun vibri za pozitivan test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
ako nemožeš više čekat odi kupit test neznam jeli rano za njega ,ja sam bila hrabra pa sam dočekala 12 dan.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni je 8dnt i sva se već tresem od nervoze...za test mi je rano,. za betu mi je rano ...aaaaa...za sve mi je rano, a ja luda ko struja...i nemam nikakvih simptoma nečega  :Smile: 
Za sve hrabrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Meni je 8dnt i sva se već tresem od nervoze...za test mi je rano,. za betu mi je rano ...aaaaa...za sve mi je rano, a ja luda ko struja...i nemam nikakvih simptoma nečega 
> Za sve hrabrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Smiri se odmah sad i ne misli na to! Znam lako je reć, al ja sam bila luda ko puška, nervozna...ni ne čudim se da niš nije bilo, i ja bi pobjegla! Zato probaj, jer ništa se neće promjeniti il je il nije, pa ti probaj pomoć da bebi bude lijepo u trbuhu i da ostane! Izludit ćeš se ovako! :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

> A nisam još nemam test doma, sve se mislim poči do apoteke pa onda opet ne i tako već sat vremena.


Odi kupi dva testa i složi u glavi, danas radim 1, jer vidim da ćeš poludit od razmišljana i reci samoj sebi, sutra radim drugi, tako da šta god danas piše, crta ili ne, sutra je još bolji dan za napravit test! Ako je +, sutra ću opet da potvrdim, a ako je -, sutra ću opet jer je dan više prošao! :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Na arbajtu sam , pokušavam ne misliti..i ovdje čitam pa mislim hhhh...danas sam tražila uputnicu za vaditi betu, pa ćemo sve vidjeti u subotu ili nedjelju...testove ne mislim praviti i sekirat se ranije (valjda)...

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* eh, onda ni nemoj danas pošto neće biti prvi jutarnji urin, ali odi po testić za sutra!
*zelimo_bebu*  :Love:  čekaš betu ili će biti testić prije?
Eto mi odgovora...sretno s betom...

----------


## Kjara

Sandra 1971 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ovdje za četvrtak 
Jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js
Iberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ali vrijednu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas za uspjeh :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Eh sriča moja što mi apoteka nije blizu. Čekam sad lipo svoju prijateljicu pa idemo popiti kavu negdi uz more. A ako mi apoteka bude blizu možda i padne koji testič uz kavu umisto croasana  :Smile:   :Smile:  haha

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Muma*...čekam betu (kao) i zaklela se da ne radim testove (moš mislit)! 
Danas definitivno ništa, sutra ću vidjeti kako stojim sa živcima pa možda test....mooožda... :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Ah baš sam poludila lagano ali eto makar mi nije dosadno :Smile:   :Smile: 
U svakom slučaju javim vam se ja još kad vidim di me moje lude misli vode  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Odi kupi dva testa i složi u glavi, danas radim 1, jer vidim da ćeš poludit od razmišljana i reci samoj sebi, sutra radim drugi, tako da šta god danas piše, crta ili ne, sutra je još bolji dan za napravit test! Ako je +, sutra ću opet da potvrdim, a ako je -, sutra ću opet jer je dan više prošao!


e  ovako  bi i ja,  tj.  ovako ja  radim   :Smile:  
znaci   5  dan  radije ne   ,  6  dan   ako brojis   dan  inekcije  moze  bit   i ovo i ono,  onda   ako vec   6 dan  radis   napravi  i   7  i  8  hahahah
da  pratis   crticu  koja  se  MORA  debljat,  joj  corina   drzim fige
i nemoj  onaj  prima stick  kupovat   sranje  je  ,  uzmi naj jeftini  naj  pouzdaniji je   
sretno  !

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  sve lude ko pegle dok dočekamo betu
mislim da to kužimo samo mi koji smo u tome....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Oooo da... :Laughing: ...ja zvala svoju bolnicu i kažu može petak ili ponedjeljak beta, jer aparat gase vikendom pa ne može!!!!!
Onda će biti 10dnt pa Bože pomozi...

----------


## Sandra1971

*zelimo_bebu* za veliku betu  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## jejja

Jedno pitanje za vas u stimuliranim, jel vam gonali/decapeptyl rade kakve probleme s probavom? Meni je stalno muka, wc mi je mjesto di provodim hrpu vremena sjedeci... Vise ne znam sta da napravim.. ne znam kako li cu sutra cekat folikulometriju 2 sata bez wc-a  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Jejja i ja sam na toj terapiji, bude mi muka ali ne strasno i s probavom je ok sve mislim u granicama, a sve ovisi svi smo razliciti pa na svakog drukcije reagira, bit ce to sve super, sretno i zelim ti uspjeh.

----------


## jejja

Hvala tonkica, sretno i tebi  :Heart:  nalijevam se cajem od mente mozda pomogne jer zaista ne mogu pola sata bit bezbrizma  :Sad:

----------


## orhideja.

*sandra1971* ljepo ćeš se ti ovaj put nenadano iznenaditi i bit ce to sve ok....
molim negativne misli van iz glave  :cupakosu:  :Storma s bičem: 
sretno ti sutra

----------


## MajaPOP

Moja beta 15dpt 683,5  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

savrseno duplanje!  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Samo da tako i ostane  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Moja beta 15dpt 683,5


Majo, super, sad čekamo prvi uvz, pa srčeko i jedan tickerić...go Čehinje  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Cure moje sretno svima !!!! Majo BRAVOOO!!!
sandrice ne misli negativno ,svu sreću svijeta ti želim s ovim postupkom!!!!!!!
želimo_bebu .... fige za beturinu!!!!!!
jejjo figeeee!!
 neznam jesam li preskočila koga..nema me često ,od posla ne stignem pratit svoje rodice al mislim na vas sve i želim vam/nam svima sreću !!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala tonkica, sretno i tebi  nalijevam se cajem od mente mozda pomogne jer zaista ne mogu pola sata bit bezbrizma


Pazi s čajevima, imaju u sebi i teina i kofeina, mislim da bi ih trebalo izbjegavati!

----------


## mima32

Malo sam se pogubila jer sam počela radit pa nisam po cijele dane tu, al sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Onda će biti 10dnt pa Bože pomozi...


10 dnt trodnevnog?
ti si ludja od mene  :Smile: 
U prvoj trudnoci sam vadila 11 dnt, al zato jer sam ujutro popiskila minus (cini mi se primastick) a popodne plus
inace, veli dr.R. cekati bar 12dnt za trodnevni 

MajaPOP bravo!

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo_bebu za  veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sybylle

Čini se da su se i moji jajnici odlučili odmoriti ili štrajkaju  :Smile:  Endometrij je tanak, nema cista i dobila sam duphastone za narednih 10 dana. Nadam se da se nakon toga pridružujem pikalicama  :Very Happy:  Svima držim fige i dalje za čim veće bete i za puno pozitive u ovim proljetnim i ljetnim mjesecima

----------


## Sandra1971

MajaPOP čestitke!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Pozdrav svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Teica

Cure, oprostite, molim vas, na ovakvom upadu  :Embarassed: 

*frka,* molim te, isprazni inbox  :Smile:  !

----------


## Mury

*MajaPOP*, čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!
*CorinaII* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo tvoj plusić  :Smile: !!!
I ostalim za sve, lijepe folikule, lijepe embrije, pozitivne bete, kuckajuća srca...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## žužy

*MajaPOP*,čestitam na lijepom duplanju!
*Sandra1971*,želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta!  :Love: 
Svim curama u bilo kojoj fazi postupka,evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!
Ja dogovorila pretrage za trombofiliju,štitnjaču i ako ti nalazi plus brisevi budu ok,dogovorit ćemo FET  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morgen komadi  :Smile: 
*Ginger*....rekla sam ti ja za svoju ludost hihihih...još da ti kažem da je bio 2stanični kad je bio ET :/
*Lotta81*..hvala draga...tebi ~~~ za uspjeh nadalje....
*MajaPOP....suuuper duplanje...ostati će tako...
**Sandra1971*..šutim i ~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim damama ovdje puuuuno snage želim.....
Jedino što ja sad osjetim u svom stomačiću (uf što mu tepam) je da sam gladna i da cvili...niiiišta drugo.....pih!

----------


## Sonja29

> *MajaPOP*, čestitke !!!
> *CorinaII* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo tvoj plusić !!!
> I ostalim za sve, lijepe folikule, lijepe embrije, pozitivne bete, kuckajuća srca...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~!!!


 potpisujem

----------


## Sandra1971

:Cool:  e, ovako:
*kleopatra, piki, jejja, vatra86, kismet, žužy, paty, Frćka, orhideja. Kjara, Snekica, tina29, ljubilica, corinaII, mima32 i zelimo_bebu*
drage moje hvala Vam  :Naklon: 
na tome što ste me podržavale i hrabrile i ŠTO STE BILE U PRAVU!!!!!!
Imamo 2JS! Transfer bi trebao biti u subotu!!!! Svima hvala što ste tu i što postojite, uz Vas je ovo lakše!!!!
*corinaII, zelimo_bebu* ima li kakvih +????

----------


## broculla

*Sandra1971*   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*broculla* mila  :Heart: 
hvala ti!!!
Kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## broculla

Vidiš mi betu iz potpisa :Smile: , u ponedjeljak idem na ultrazvuk pa ću vidjeti jel mola, jedno ili dva komada. Nadam se jedno,ali vrijedno.

----------


## Sandra1971

ma nema veze koliko ih je, samo da ste dobro  :Very Happy: 
i da imaš školsku i dosadnu trudnoću  :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*SANDRA1971*..... :Very Happy:  ..braaavooooo....
Sutra test , a ipak u subotu beta...upalit će mi aparat u labu hahhahahahah....rješila sam si.... :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*sandra*  :Very Happy: 
*mostarka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*zelimo_bebu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus!
*sonja29*  :Kiss: 
svim tuznicama zagrljaj!
cekam par vas da se javi s lijepim vijestima i onda keljim listu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

corina   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Sandra vibram da se oplode,sretno!!! zelimo bebu da test pokaže veliki + a u subotu beta to potvrdi

----------


## žužy

> e, ovako:
> Imamo 2JS! Transfer bi trebao biti u subotu!!!! Svima hvala što ste tu i što postojite, uz Vas je ovo lakše!!!!


Jeeeeeeeeeee,to draga moja  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever: 
Nek se sad dečki i cure lijepo ljube i druže  :Klap:

----------


## tonkica

Sandra1971 super i sretno neka bude uspjesno.

----------


## kismet

> Sandra vibram da se oplode,sretno!!! zelimo bebu da test pokaže veliki + a u subotu beta to potvrdi


veliki* x* na ovo (malo sam lijena  :Smile: )

----------


## Muma

*Sandra* da ti i ovdje poskočim, prije nego se preseliš na temu "Nakon transfera"  :Very Happy:  Bravo!
*corinaII*, *zelimo_bebu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki plus!

----------


## mostarka86

evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju beticu, zbog liste...1 ko kuća  :Smile: 
svim ženama u postupku, želim da postupke prođu što bezbolnije i da ih na kraju dočeka lijepa beta...
ja odmaram 2-3 mjeseca i u nove pobjede.
sandra, želim bebu, corina, navijam, jakoooo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
p.s.corina, eto mene u cito opet  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*mostarka* hrabro dalje i nek ti vrijeme sto brze prodje!

----------


## lberc

evo samo da javim da imam na čuvanju dvije mrve,šestostaničnu i četverostaničnu
transfer mi je opet prošal u suzama pa idem ležat,pa ću poslije ići čitat tko je u kojoj fazi

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma, Bubekica, Sonja29, tonkica...* i sve druge prekrasne, hrabre žene, hvala vam...  stvarno bi bez vas ovo bilo teško  :Naklon: 
*mostarka86* draga odmori pa u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Iberc* bravo!!! Odmaraj samo, ~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije i lakše prođe čekanje i za veliku betu  :fige:

----------


## Ruthy

*Sandra*, nek se lijepo oplode i podijele ...

----------


## jejja

Sandra super za js !!! Sad dooobar tulum u labu i odlican transfer nek bude!!
Ja sam u subotu opet na pregledu, za sad je endo 8 , ima puno folikula, profesorica me pitala zelim li anesteziju na punkciji a s obzirom da me prosli put nisu pitali pretpostavljam da ih je zaista puno..razmisljam da pristanem jer me strah kako cu izdrzat..savjeti??? I da moram se cuvat i nema hopa cupa s muzem  :Laughing:  mislim da je ozbiljna situacija...

----------


## sara10

*Sandra1971* od  :Heart:  ti želim da se oplode i neka bude zadnji i dobitni!!!
*Mostarka86* žao mi je draga  :Love:  nadalaIberc sam se da će možda biti kod tebe nešto kad si napisala da je prestalo krvarit, al idemo dalje!
*Iberc* bravo  :Klap:  želim da ti što prijeprođe narednih 12 dana i da nam objaviš veliku betu!!!
*Jejja* za puno JS-a :fige:  i traži anesteziju, zašto ne! I nemoj hopa cupa s mm, pa biće vremena zato, cili život....
Svima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

Hvala cure na dobrim željama  :Very Happy: 
*jejja* pristani na anesteziju.... ja sam imala samo 3 folikula pa iako nisam baš neka pekmezasta, boljelo me za poludit, najviše do sada....

----------


## mostarka86

jejja, slažem se sa sandrom...ja sam prva dva postupka radila bez, a druga dva sa anestezijom...ma to je ljepota, odspavaš 15-tak minuta, kada se ustaneš, ma ništa, divota, bez patnje..

----------


## tonkica

Mostarka zao mi je, sad se lipo odmori pa u nove pobjede, uspjet ces samo hrabro naprid.
Iberc navijam za veliku betu.
Jejja sretni draga, uf pa ja sam mislila da se anestezija dade uvijek nisam znala da moras to pitati, dobro da znam iako neznam šta me ceka sutra druga fm a kad sam bila na prvoj nije baš nesto posebno govorija niti znam velicinu endometrija, a valjda će sutra reci.
Sretno svima

----------


## sara10

Tonkica, pitaj dr. sve šta te zanima, debljinu endometrija...sve jer neće ti to oni sami reć, samo pitaj!!!
*Mostarka86* ali su ti u Cita radili punkciju bez anestezije  :Confused:  Koliko vidim u tvom potpisu prva dva postupka su bila u Cita.

----------


## mostarka86

> *Mostarka86* ali su ti u Cita radili punkciju bez anestezije  Koliko vidim u tvom potpisu prva dva postupka su bila u Cita.


da, u citu je bilo bez, u medico-su sa anestezijom...

----------


## Frćka

Sandraaaa!!! Jupiiiiiiiii! :Smile: ))))))Želim sav uspjeh ovog svjeta,da napokon zagrliš svoju bebu! :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Sandra1971* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nezaboravni tulum u labu!!!
*mostarka86*  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra*  :Very Happy:  odlično!

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra 1971*  :Very Happy:  odlično!

----------


## tina29

*sandra* ma predivno,vidiš da smo svi bili u pravu  :Wink: 
želim ti svu sreču ovoga svijeta da ovaj puta uspije,ma bude,miriši na dobro!!! puse!

----------


## jejja

Ma mislim da imate pravo..kad vec sami nude zasto odbiti da odspavam tih 10-15 minuta.. inace u RI sam mislila da nikad ni ne daju jer za prvu punkciju su mi nudili voltaren inekciju.. ovako cu bit sigurna da cu punkciju izdrzat do kraja..je da me strah narkoze kao mozda ce bit njezniji ako sam budna  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

*sandra* bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja ,bit će sve školski!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*mostarka*  :Love: 
svim čekalicama puno snage da izdrže i držim  :fige:  za beturine!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

> da, u citu je bilo bez, u medico-su sa anestezijom...


Pa kako to??? Ja sam u Cita od početka i sva tri puta sam dobila lokalnu, i nikad nisam čula od neke cure iz Cita da je punkcija bila na živo, ti si prva od koje to čujem  :Confused:

----------


## željkica

ja sam isto dobila svašta nešto protiv bolova,baš čudno da ti nisi.

----------


## mostarka86

ma dobila sam i ja svašta nešto za bolove, ali sam u medico-su dobila opštu anesteziju, nisam se dobro izjasnila...pa kada sam se probudila, divota, ništa nisam osjetila, na to sam mislima, ccc  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo nemrem više spavati pa nudim :Coffee: 
sandra,super za stanice,budu to odlične bebice
svim čekalicama beta puno~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja ovaj put odlučila skroz pozitivno,nisam dobila blastice ali sam dobila male borce šestostanični i četverostanični,dečko i cura,a kak je mm jučer imal rođendan,veli da mu je to najljepši poklon za rođendan..naša djeca...normalno kak ja obožavam curice,imam već i ime Elena,za dečka nek mm bira...i sad vi recite da nisam  :Cool: ,pa ipak mi je tek prvi dan :Grin: ,bumo vidli kaj bu za par dana

----------


## clematis

> jutro,evo nemrem više spavati pa nudim
> sandra,super za stanice,budu to odlične bebice
> svim čekalicama beta puno~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ja ovaj put odlučila skroz pozitivno,nisam dobila blastice ali sam dobila male borce šestostanični i četverostanični,dečko i cura,a kak je mm jučer imal rođendan,veli da mu je to najljepši poklon za rođendan..naša djeca...normalno kak ja obožavam curice,imam već i ime Elena,za dečka nek mm bira...i sad vi recite da nisam ,pa ipak mi je tek prvi dan,bumo vidli kaj bu za par dana



iberc ma nisi luda, ja sam jos prije dvije godine smislila imena i za curu i za decka  :Very Happy: 
A bit ce sve super i dobit ce te preslatke bebice

----------


## clematis

ja sam mogla spavat al moj mm voli jutra provodit sa mnom - budnom  :Rolling Eyes: 
nego da se i ovdje javim, jucer sam vadila betu bio je 16 dan posli punkcije i ista je iznosila 39.
U subotu ponovo vadim. Znam da je mala beta, al ja se nekako nadam da ce sve bit ok i da ce se pravilno duplat.
Naravno po raznim svjetskim forumima sam nasla slucajeve koji su i sa manjom betom dobro zavrsili pa eto nekako imam veliku nadu da ce i kod mene sve bit ok. 
A posto sam ja za sad sluzbeno trudna da vam napisem koje sam simptome imala, mozda vam pomogne dok cekate ta dva tjedna nakon transfera.
pojacano slinjenje
mokri snovi - nakon prvog tjedna
osjetljive i pomalo bolne prepone
grceve u donjem trbuhu bi pripisala probavi, ali izmedju tih grceva sam znala imati nekakvo bockanje, ma ko sa malom iglicom u predjelu maternice

----------


## Frćka

Jutroooooo! Clematis, čestitkeeeee! Za duplanjeeeee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## lberc

čestitam trudnice...sad nek beta samo lijepo raste,znaš da je bilo bebica sa malim betama

----------


## Ruthy

clemetis _ neka se dupla i sretno sutra  :Smile:  39 je bolje od moje nule, daje nadu  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Clematis cestitke i drzim fige da se pravilno podupla, ma oce sigurno, sretno

----------


## Snekica

clemantis puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!

----------


## orhideja.

> ja sam mogla spavat al moj mm voli jutra provodit sa mnom - budnom 
> nego da se i ovdje javim, jucer sam vadila betu bio je 16 dan posli punkcije i ista je iznosila 39.
> U subotu ponovo vadim. Znam da je mala beta, al ja se nekako nadam da ce sve bit ok i da ce se pravilno duplat.
> Naravno po raznim svjetskim forumima sam nasla slucajeve koji su i sa manjom betom dobro zavrsili pa eto nekako imam veliku nadu da ce i kod mene sve bit ok.


Naravno da će bit sve ok i da se duplati....trebaš imat vjere i nade i samo pozitivaaaa   :fige:

----------


## željkica

*clematis* bit će sve uredu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*iberc* nisi luda i ja već imam ime ,a o imenima maštam ima već par godina pa me muž spusti na zemlju sva sreća  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (6)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF) 10.05.
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 11.05.
leeloo77, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 15.05.
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 15.05.
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu) 17.05.
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 22.05.
kika222, SD, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
valiana, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET) 21.05.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); orhideja., VV, 1.IVF; doanna, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI);  Bea, KBC Osijeka, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, Lotta81, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, , _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, Ruthy, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* buduci si sama sebe proglasila trudnicom evo i ja sam te stavila na listu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

*corinaII, zelimo_bebu, leeloo, Kjara, magi7, kika222, valiana, lberc*  :fige: 

*LOTTOS* gdje si? javi se!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

> *clematis* 
> 
> *corinaII, zelimo_bebu, leeloo, Kjara, magi7, kika222, valiana, lberc* 
> 
> *LOTTOS* gdje si? javi se!!!!


x na sve ovo  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Drage moje suborke i suborci za pocetak cu vas pocastiti fiiinom tortom od jagoda i jednom kratkom, trudnicama sokic..nadam se da ce mi ova 27 godina donijeti ostvarenje moje najvece zelje.. 
Svima nama zelim da ostvare sve zelje koje si zazelimo..
I saljem vam puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
Zivjeli!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

jel to roćkas???? Ako je....sreeetan ti i puno sreće i zdravlja želim...... :Very Happy: 

Ja budala napravila test jutros ...hhhh....naravno negatican s obzirom na 10 dnt  :Smile:  ...ali morala sam...i nisam se baš nešto nasekirala, ali....dobila sam vijest da ako ostanem T - ostajem bez posla...tako da sam oduševljena....

----------


## bmaric

bubekice, hvala na listi!

ako se dobro sjećam, danas bi trebalo biti puuunooo beta?! svima  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* sretaaaaan rodjendan!!!!!!!!!
*zelimo_bebu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra, testic ignoriram!
*bmaric*  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica....grazie na opširnoj listi.... :Smile: 
A test i ja ignore...i sva sam si ponosna, a MM me jadan zove svakih sat vremena da pita - jesam dobro  :Cool:

----------


## Mucica

*Vatra* draga moja sretan ti rođendan  :Very Happy:  Od srca ti želim da ti se ostvari tvoja najveća želja  :Kiss: 
*Sandra* tek sam sad vidjela lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se obje js lijepo oplode pa da za nekih 9 mj rodiš blizance  :Kiss:

----------


## paty

bubekica , nema me na listi
u prirodnom ciklusu za drugu bebu,u ponedjeljak imam prvu FM

----------


## Sandra1971

*vatra86* sretan ti rođendan  :pivo: 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!!

----------


## vucica

> *Vatra* draga moja sretan ti rođendan  Od srca ti želim da ti se ostvari tvoja najveća želja 
> *Sandra* tek sam sad vidjela lijepe vijesti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se obje js lijepo oplode pa da za nekih 9 mj rodiš blizance


Potpisujem! Sretnoooo cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*paty* oprosti, promaklo mi je, bit ce iduci put.

----------


## s_iva

> jel to roćkas???? Ako je....sreeetan ti i puno sreće i zdravlja želim......
> 
> Ja budala napravila test jutros ...hhhh....naravno negatican s obzirom na 10 dnt  ...ali morala sam...i nisam se baš nešto nasekirala, ali....dobila sam vijest da ako ostanem T - ostajem bez posla...tako da sam oduševljena....


Možda je glupo za reći, ali ja ti više želim da ostaneš bez posla, nego da se vratiš na njega!

----------


## s_iva

Clematis ~~~~~~~~
I svim ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *za 10.5.* Zar još nema ni jedne objavljene bete?
Vatra, sretan ročkas. Uf, kako si mlada, blago ti se!

----------


## kiki30

Vatra,sretan rođendan  :Very Happy: 
Čekalice bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Vatra sretan rođendan :Preskace uze:

----------


## corinaII

> Clematis ~~~~~~~~
> I svim ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *za 10.5.* Zar još nema ni jedne objavljene bete?
> Vatra, sretan ročkas. Uf, kako si mlada, blago ti se!


Ja mislila vaditi danas ali odustala. Strah me je :škartoc: .... i odlučila se za ponediljak kad je 14dan . Eh ako i onda ne pobignem kad dođem do bolnice  :Laughing:

----------


## mima32

Clematis, cestitam!

Ja se sad vec pocinjem brinuti. Nakon beta 10, 15 i 20 dr. me skinula s terapije i zbog vjestice. Vjestica tjedan dana brljavi nista posebno. Danas beta 80. Sad cekam ako uspijem ulovit dr. sta ce rec...

----------


## tonkica

Vatra Sretan rodjendan sve naj naj ti zelim.
Cure drage ja jutros bila na drugoj folikulometriji dr jako zadovoljan sve je super ima ih puno i velike su tako da jošddanas terapija, sutra navecer stoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija, uf tako sam uzbudjena sve se nekako brzo izdogadjalo, saljem zagrljaj svima.

----------


## bubekica

*mima* javi sto kaze, ovo je bas jako cudno. cak je i pravilno narasla sad, koliko vidim zadnju si vadila prije 4 dana.

----------


## corinaII

Tonkice :Klap:  bravo . Nek ti punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i veeeliki tulum u labu  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mima32

Da, sad se pravilno poduplala al je proslo vec 20-ak dana od transfera...

----------


## bubekica

*tonkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!
*mima32* znam, znam, ne kazem da je uredna trudnoca. sjetim se i *strašne* koja se jos uvijek nateze s tim... isto joj je beta bila svakakva.

----------


## s_iva

A di nam je Strašna?

----------


## corinaII

Mima a ja ne znam što bi ti rekla na sve ovo? jesi li bila možda na uzv. Znam da je beta mala ali ipak je tu. A krvarenje uff,a sad ma ne želim te plašiti ali to meni ne miriše na dobro.Ne vidim ti u potpisu, disi bila u postupku?

----------


## jejja

*vatra* evo ti i tu happy b-day i da nam brzo budes trbusasta  :Very Happy: 
*tonkice*  :fige:  za laganu punkciju, lijepe js i dobar tulum u labu.
*mima* uf uf, igra zivaca, nadam se da se nece nista zakomplicirati..
svima puuuno vibrica za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam nestrpljiva za sutra i fm da vidim na sta smo dosli i  kad ce punkcija.. kojji je ''normalni'' dc za punkciju?

----------


## mima32

Na SD. Ne mirisi ni meni na dobro. Zato sam i rekla da se vec pocinjem brinuti. A od jucer imam i kao grcice u donjem dijelu trbuha i boli me operirana strana. Vec sam mislila da se endometrioza vraca.

----------


## bubekica

*mima* si zvala dokora na SD?

----------


## mima32

Cekam jer je na OP

----------


## žužy

*vatra*, :Kiss:  za rođendan,i ja ti želim puno sreće u ovoj 27.!
*clematis*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rast i pravilno duplanje bete!
*zelimo_bebu*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek je bilo prerano za testić, i potpis na s_ivu!
*mima32*,držim  :fige:  od sveg srca,možda još nije kasno da sve ispadne dobro!
Kak je naša *Strašna*?
Evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za vadilice bete!

Mene kao nešto počele sise boleti,nadam se da se to vještica najavljuje..prošlo je 28 dana od spont. :Coffee:

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* kaj nisi ti navrsila danas 27??? onda si u 28-oj  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*vatra* sretan ročkaš  :pivo:  

*clematis*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*želimo_bebu*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Fala moje drage... :Kiss: 
*Mima32*....držim ti palce da sve prođe ok....

----------


## tina29

*tonkice*  :fige:  za punkciju!
*mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude  sve ok!
*želimo_bebu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
c*lematis*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra* sretan ročkas bikice moja i neka ti se ispuni tvoja največa želja! puse! hvala na torti i soku!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam na podrsci, divne ste

----------


## Frćka

> Drage moje suborke i suborci za pocetak cu vas pocastiti fiiinom tortom od jagoda i jednom kratkom, trudnicama sokic..nadam se da ce mi ova 27 godina donijeti ostvarenje moje najvece zelje.. 
> Svima nama zelim da ostvare sve zelje koje si zazelimo..
> I saljem vam puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
> Zivjeli!!!!


Živjelaaaaa! Sretan roćkaaaas! Sve želje da ti se ostvareeeee! :Smile: ))))))

----------


## corinaII

Mima jesi li dobila doktora?

----------


## mima32

Jesam. Na UZV nista nema nigdje pa za tjedan dana ponovo beta i UZV

----------


## mostarka86

mima, draga moja, koja igra živaca...čuvaj se...

samo da javim da sam se danas čula sa Poljakom...idem u polustimulirani u 7.mj  :Very Happy:  brzo će to proći...jupiiii  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

*vatra*, sretan ti rođendan i da idući dočekaš s barem jednom ili dvije bebice u naručju  :Smile: 
*mima*, nadam se da će sve biti ok. Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to.

Mi smo jučer obavili konzultacije. Idemo u novi stimulirani u 11. mjesecu. To mi se sada čini svjetlosnim godinama daleko  :Sad:  Ali dobili smo hrpu pretraga za napraviti pa ću se imati čime zabavljati.

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Muma

> *tonkice*  za punkciju!
> *mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude  sve ok!
> *želimo_bebu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> c*lematis*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *vatra* sretan ročkas bikice moja i neka ti se ispuni tvoja največa želja! puse! hvala na torti i soku!


Veliki *X* nema smisla prepisivati  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

Dino84 koje ste pretrage dobili?

----------


## mima32

Cure hvala na podršci. Do petka misle da će beta past... Samo da ne bude nikakvih komplikacija.

Svima vama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## dino84

Bubekica, dobili smo za napraviti kariogram oba partnera, prošireni koagulogram, genetske čimbenike trombofilije i antifosfolipidna antitijela - aPL i LAC. I ponoviti one standardne pretrage, briseve, markere i hormone.

----------


## bubekica

Ajde super da su se sjetili napraviti kompletnu obradu, nadam se da cete dobiti odgovore na pitanje - zasto nejde i da ce vas to dovesti do uspjeha do kraja 2013!

----------


## dino84

Nisu se oni sjetili, nego sam ja tražila i još mi govori dr. da ne vjeruje da ćemo naći uzrok neuspjeha u tim pretragama, ali kad već imam vremena da će mi napisati. Još mi je i rekao da ćemo ići sa jačom stimulacijom, ali s obzirom na nove cijene postupaka, nekako ne vjerujem u to. Vidjet ćemo. Još je to daleko.

----------


## sara10

samo da javim da sam se danas čula sa Poljakom...idem u polustimulirani u 7.mj  :Very Happy:  brzo će to proći...jupiiii  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Mostarka kakvu si stimulaciju sada imala?

----------


## bmaric

jesam li ja nešto pobrkala, ili je danas trebalo biti 7 beta????    :Confused:

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* napunila si 27, ušla u 28, još malo 29 i ulaziš u 30-u  :Laughing:  e na takav način je meni jedna teta čestitala 18-ti rođendan, odjednom sam imala 22  :Laughing: 
draga, nek ti bude najsretniji  :Teletubbies: 
tonkice  za punkciju!
mima32 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok!
želimo_bebu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, čini se da i mene čeka sličam scenarij
clematis~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

sara, ovaj put je bila stimulacija, kratki protokol, ispočetka po 4 merionala, kasnije smanjivali terapiju, kako su folikuli rasli. dobila sam 4 cetrotide i na kraju štoperica. prije svega ovoga sam bila na kontracepciji 2 mj.
sada ćemo vjerovatno ići sa femarom, i po koji menopur.

----------


## maca papucarica

> sara, ovaj put je bila stimulacija, kratki protokol, ispočetka po 4 merionala, kasnije smanjivali terapiju, kako su folikuli rasli. dobila sam 4 cetrotide i na kraju štoperica. prije svega ovoga sam bila na kontracepciji 2 mj.
> sada ćemo vjerovatno ići sa femarom, i po koji menopur.


Mostarka, i koliko si na kraju stanica imala?
Zao mi je sto ovaj nije uspio ali mi je drago da si vec u planovima za dalje... Drzim  :fige:  i saljem oblak ************* da ti taj postupak bude i zadnji, bar za prvog bebaca :-p

----------


## sara10

> jesam li ja nešto pobrkala, ili je danas trebalo biti 7 beta????


Nisi ništa pobrkala, ali već nas se nekoliko javilo sa minusima i negativnim betama!! Tako da su ostale još tri: Corina, Clematis i LOTTOS!!!

----------


## sara10

Odlično Mostarka što ćeš usoro u novi postupak, daj Bože da bude zadnji!! Onda bi ja možda mogla odmah sad u 6. mjesec pošto ću na FET, vidjet ću s dr. slijedeći tjedan!!
*Mima32* samo neka sve bude dobro i prestane ta igra živaca  :fige: 
*Vatra* SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN :Shy kiss:  nismo te baš obradovale sa betama na tvoj roćkaš kako smo obećale, al ostale su još tri cure!!!
*Clematis*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla i bude sve ok!
*Želimo bebu*,* Corina*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!!
*Tonkica* za punkciju da dobiješ što više js-a  :fige:  i svima ostalima za što god vam treba!!!

----------


## sara10

> jel to roćkas???? Ako je....sreeetan ti i puno sreće i zdravlja želim......
> 
> Ja budala napravila test jutros ...hhhh....naravno negatican s obzirom na 10 dnt  ...ali morala sam...i nisam se baš nešto nasekirala, ali....dobila sam vijest da ako ostanem T - ostajem bez posla...tako da sam oduševljena....


A je krasnog poslodavca imaš!!! Daj Bože da ti ostaneš trudna, pa bi posli godinu  i devet mjes. našla još i bolji posao....

----------


## sara10

*LOTTOS* gdje si, jaaaavi seeeee!! Ti si među onih sedam za *10.05.*

----------


## mostarka86

> Mostarka, i koliko si na kraju stanica imala?
> Zao mi je sto ovaj nije uspio ali mi je drago da si vec u planovima za dalje... Drzim  i saljem oblak ************* da ti taj postupak bude i zadnji, bar za prvog bebaca :-p


Maco, kada sam bila kod Poljaka, kaže meni čovjek fino da mi je džaba ići u full stim. postupke, jer ću dobiti jednako malo js, kao i u polustimuliranom, jer sam l.r. Međutim, ova klinika u B.L, mi je dala jaku stimulaciju. U prvom njihovom postupku, dugi protokol, jedva 1 js, koja je bila dosta loša. Drugi njihov postupak je bio bolji, jer sam tražila da mi daju kratki protokol, sa većim br.ampula, i dobili smo 4 js, ali se samo jedna oplodila i podijelila..vodu vari-vodu hladi, dođe Poljakovo na mjesto  :Smile: 
i ja se nadam da će biti dobitni, vala mu ej vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i  meni je  bilo  džabe  ici  u  stimulirane   a   tek  Boze  sacuvaj  dugi  protokol, uvijek  5  folikula, tako  da  smo  u    zadnja  2x  na  polustimul.   jer  nema  smisla   dobijem  i onak   5  folikula    sto me   bezveze  toliko   stimulirat,jajnike  patit  poljak veli,  vjeruj mu  mostarka   i  sretno  u 7mj   :Smile:  
jedini  - je taj  sto   su male  sanse   za  zaledit   koji embrij  ali  takve  smo mi srece   mi l.r.

Boze  kad  se  sjetim mog  postupka  bas  sam   cudo  hehe,  toliko lose  krenulo   i  bingo

----------


## mostarka86

e to je kapice To, kada se čovjek najmanje nada, tada i uspije...ja sam u pretprošlom, dugom postupku, potrošila 51 injekciju i dobila 1 embrij, kao i postupku sa femarom i 6 injekcija...a zaledit, uf, nemoguća misija, u svakom slučaju i postupku.
želim ti svu sreću, do kraja i što dosadniju trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

A kod mene Crvenkapice skroz obrnuto, od početka sve super krenilo, dobro reagirala, 8 JS, 5 oplođenih, svi kvalitetni i ništa, nema T!!

----------


## tonkica

Mima da sve prodje ok, drži sr draga.
Mostarka i Sara super šta ubrzo već krecete dalje zelim vam puno uspjeh i biti ce

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja sam spremna za sutra - svježe ošišana hahaha....ne znam kako ću spavati a i svrbe me ona 2 testa još koja čuče na stolu.....
Suborke moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Želim bebu* držim  :fige:  za sutra (sutra je beta?!) i želim ti što mirniju noć i da nam sutra javiš lijepe vijesti! Sretno draga!!!

----------


## magi7

Drage moje,dobro vam jutro.zelim bebu zelim srecu danas i svima ostalima vibram za sto god treba.meni danas 10dpt i imam male grcice ponekad ali mi nikako ne pase voznja autom i mislim da mi se i osjetilo mirisa malo izostrilo.tako da nada postoji.s obzirom da je bio 3dnevni jos mi je malo rano za test a beta tek 22 iako mislim da necu toliko izdrzati

----------


## kika222

Sandra sretno danas, da ti vrate 2 prekrasne mrvice....
Želim bebu stvarno se nadam lijepoj brojčici~~~~
Magi7 samo strpljivo i nadam se da je to to !!!!!!!
Mima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

Evo da javim i ovdje,nema ET, nisu se oplodile ni jedna!

----------


## željkica

jutro svima evo i kavica i keksići  :Coffee: 

 a joj *sandra* baš ti krenula pisat sretno kad ono loše vijesti , strašno mi je žao  :Love:  svaka riječ je suvišna.
*želimo beb*u ajde nas ti razveseli  ~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~ 
*magi 7* da nam i ti javiš lijepu vijest uskoro ~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~ 
*corina* ~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i beturinu,ja je jedva čekam a mogu mislit kako je tebi! :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

> Evo da javim i ovdje,nema ET, nisu se oplodile ni jedna!


Strašno mi je žao sandra...

----------


## tina29

*sandra* draga pa k vrapcu,jako mi je žao,nemam riječi  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Sandra  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## magi7

Sandra, žao mi je i shvaćam te, i meni je tako zadnji put bilo.
Drugi put mora da uspije

----------


## Sandra1971

Magi7 za mene vise nema sljedećeg puta...ovo je bio zadnji!

----------


## kismet

*magi7*, to mi miriše na dobro  :Smile: , a da pišneš jedan ujutro, 11 dnt...držim fige, sretno!
*corrina*, držim ručno-nožne za ponedjeljak, za jednu prekrasnu betu!
*želimo bebu*  i *kika*, nek vas obraduju testići i/ili veeelike beturine, mislim na vas!

*Sandra*, baš me rastužila vijest, pa zar nisu radili ICSI u takvom slučaju ili jesu pa su mrve svejedno odustale? Uh, mogu misliti kako se osjećaš, šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

Sandra,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
A evo kod mene sve nešto ubrzano,prvo se dugi protokol pretvorio u kratki jer je M rano došla,danas 8dc štoperica i znači 10dc punkcija!!po prvi put pitam anasteziju i od toga ništa jer nemam kad nabaviti uputnicu!dobro da je ponedjeljak 13. a ne petak 13.  :Laughing: 
Evo sve nešto neplanirano,na brzinu da ni sama ne znam šta će od toga na kraju ispasti,baš neznam...   :Undecided: 
Magi,corina,kika,želimo bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Kismet ne znam kaj su radili, jer biologice nisam ni vidjela,kao inače. Doktorica mi je rekla da se nije ni jedna oplodila...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sandra saljem zagrljaj...zao mi je  :Sad: 
...moja beta 0...hvala vam sto ste bile podrska ... :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

ajme Sandra  :Sad:  bas mi je zao
Svima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Zelimo_bebu  :Crying or Very sad:  drz se

----------


## tonkica

Sandra draga bas mi je zao

----------


## kika222

> Sandra saljem zagrljaj...zao mi je 
> ...moja beta 0...hvala vam sto ste bile podrska ...


Žao mi je draga, i ja ću tvojim stopama pošto krvarim.... Stvarno sam se ponadala.... Hrabro idemo dalje...

----------


## kismet

> Kismet ne znam kaj su radili, jer biologice nisam ni vidjela,kao inače. Doktorica mi je rekla da se nije ni jedna oplodila...


I mene je to grrrr ljutilo u bolnici, ako se i tko "uprizorio" - nisi dobio nikakav suvisli odgovor  :Sad: 
Baš mi je žao, ne znam što bih ti utješno rekla  :Love: 

*Želimo bebu*, žao mi je...

*kiki30*- takvi "zbrda-zdola" često "upale", sjeti se naše crvenkape nedavno, držim fige da te ovaj dugo-kratki, bez anestezije razveseli za koja 3 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Evo da javim i ovdje,nema ET, nisu se oplodile ni jedna!


*SANDRA* ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao....nemam riječi draga. Ja se još uvijek oporavljam od svog neuspjeha i suosjećam s tobom....Možda kad vrijeme malo prođe se ipak odlučiš za dalje....

----------


## Zima77

> Magi7 za mene vise nema sljedećeg puta...ovo je bio zadnji!


sandra žao mi je drži se ali šta kaže dr šta je krivo krenulo :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

> *magi7*, to mi miriše na dobro , a da pišneš jedan ujutro, 11 dnt...držim fige, sretno!
> *corrina*, držim ručno-nožne za ponedjeljak, za jednu prekrasnu betu!
> *želimo bebu*  i *kika*, nek vas obraduju testići i/ili veeelike beturine, mislim na vas!
> 
> *Sandra*, baš me rastužila vijest, pa zar nisu radili ICSI u takvom slučaju ili jesu pa su mrve svejedno odustale? Uh, mogu misliti kako se osjećaš, šaljem jedan veliki


cure držite se doći će inaše vrijeme

----------


## crvenkapica77

sandra,zelimo bebu zao mi je 
 :Love:  :Love: 


kika ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## lberc

sandra,želimo bebu,žao mi je :Love: 
kika,kaj nije malo rano za m?

----------


## sara10

> Sandra saljem zagrljaj...zao mi je 
> ...moja beta 0...hvala vam sto ste bile podrska ...


*Želimo bebu* puno mi je žao  :Love: , drži se!!! Joj koliko minusa u zadnje vrime.....treba se nešto prominit!!!
*Kika222* koji ti je danas dnt??

----------


## Sandra1971

Zima77 nitko nista ne kaže...             zelimo_bebu jako,jako mi je zao draga  :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Cure help!
U ponedjeljak mi je punkcija, imam nekih 15-ak folikula i danas su mi rekli da mi anesteziju ne daju bez uputnice..ginekologica mi radi ponedjeljak popodne i nemam kad uzet uputnicu.. sta da radim? Moze li se ikako uputnica donijeti drugi dan ili popodne? Jer opca praksa mi nece moc dat za ginekologiju  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*sandra* drz se  :Love: 
*zelimo_bebu* zao mi je...
*jejja* sigurna sam da uputnicu mozes donijeti naknadno, nek muz skoci u pon popodne i u utorak ujutro odnese.
*kika222*  :Love: 

bas neki tuzan dan....

----------


## kika222

> sandra,želimo bebu,žao mi je
> kika,kaj nije malo rano za m?


Nažalost kod mene je dosad uvijek ovak završilo... 8dnt mi je granica koju nikak nemogu prijeći....Tek mi je danas 22dc inače mi traju 29-30dana... Ne znam kaj da mislim, možda bi se nečemu i nadala da ne krvarim ovak jako... Želim ti puno sreće i misli samo pozitivno....

----------


## žužy

Koji glupi dan...
Ženice moje,jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo mene da se napokon javim. Nisam baš u toku, nemojte mi zamjerit. Škicnula sam malo i vidjela da neke od vas pitaju za mene. Šaljem vam puuuuno puno zagrljaja i vibrica pa se poslužite kome treba  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam dobro, psihički još i najbolje! Pomirila se sa svime i gledam na cjelokupnu situaciju kao da je i to vec neki pomak za nas. 
Još ne krvarim...beta je zadnja bila prije tjedan dana 5484, danas je 2967. Jučer sam bila opet na UZV i doktor kaze da je sad ta GV 3 mm i da i dalje nema smisla radit kiretazu zbog 3mm pogotovo ako beta pada-a pada. Kaže sve mu se čini da bi krvarenje moglo uskoro doć po onom što vidi. Cice su mi se ful ispuhale, nikakvih više trudničkih simptoma nemam. Živim u nadi da ce beta doc do 0, i da će krvarenje ipak kad tad doc. I eto....
inače pr privatnom planu, MM je dobio premjestaj na novo radno mjesto u Karlovac tako da sam i ja posla s njim, pa smo prosli tjedan trazili stan i tako. Misli sam totalno odvojila od svega ovog i osjecam se ok.
Nadam se da kad se potpuno smjestimo da cu počet opet češće škicat i bit malo više u toku...
Do tada, držite mi se....šaljem puno zagrljaja i poljubaca  :Bye:   :Shy kiss:   :Love:

----------


## hrki

Sandra1971,Želimo bebu žao mi je cure :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anddu

> *Sandra*, baš me rastužila vijest, pa zar nisu radili ICSI u takvom slučaju ili jesu pa su mrve svejedno odustale? Uh, mogu misliti kako se osjećaš, šaljem jedan veliki


ICSI nije garancija da će se stanice oploditi! 

Sandra, zelim bebu  :Love:

----------


## mima32

sandra, želimo bebu, jako, jako mi je žao cure  :Love:  :Love: 

strašna nadam se da će uskoro ovo završit pa da kreneš dalje  :Love: 

svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Sandra moja žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Sandra  :Love: 
Baš mi je žao.

----------


## clematis

curke, ja sam danas vadila drugu betu i ovaj put je 78, znaci od cet se tocno poduplala.
Doktorica nije zadovoljna, kaze da je mala, ali kao eto raste pa u ponedjeljak ponavljamo.
Ja sam zadovoljna, ne znam zasto ali imam neki osjecaj da je to za sad ok.  :Cool:

----------


## corinaII

Želimo bebu  :Sad: 
A joj danas samo tužne vijesti.
Sandra Srce mi se para kad kažeš da ti je ovo zadnji postupak.... Ja duboko vjerujem da češ nači snage i pokušati ponovo kad se malo odmoriš od svega . Težak je ovo put koji moramo proči ali ja duboko vjerujem da češ nači snage za dalje samo molim te budi uporna i nemoj još odustati. Molim te .

----------


## tonkica

Jejja kakva uputnica za anesteziju, meni to nitko nije rekao, pa nije valjda da će mi raditi punkciju bez anestezije, u ponedjeljak je.
Strasna zelim da ti bude sve ok što prije, i da mozes kreniti dalje.
Clematis držim fige za lipu brojku u ponedjeljak bit će to sve super

----------


## amazonka

Cure, žao mi je :Sad: 
Sandra1971, gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Sandra1971

CorinaII nema ovo veze s odmorom i snagom...u kolovozu punim 42 i ovo je bila moja zadnja šansa da postanem mama,iako su nam svi nalazi ok,da smo imali sreće ne bi ni išli na VV.                    Strašna sretno u novoj sredini  :Smile:       Clematis i sve druge puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vam saljem za sve za sto vam treba! Ja sam od sad samo za temu izlazna strategija-strategija preživljavanja  :Razz:

----------


## Ruthy

Sandra i Želimo bebu  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

sandra, želimo bebu, čuvajte se, držite se...žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*sandra* to je tvoja odluka ili si prical s dr.a. o tome da nema vise? na ovoj temi
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77209-P...%A1a-iskustva?
se svasta pise

----------


## Mary123

*Curke* stvarno mi je žao....Držite se.....Kissy

----------


## vatra86

cure moje za pocetak hvala na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama... kad me netko pita koliko imam godina ja mu kazem 27, a to sta sam ja u 28, nije toliko bitno, makar mislim da cu do 30-te ispucati sve postupke i onda dizati kredite..  :Laughing: 
ali... moj mi rodjendan i nije bio toliko sretan, osjecala sam se kao da mi nesto fali, nekako prazno i bezvoljno a da ne kazem koliko su me rastužile vase ne dobre vijesti...
*sandra, zelimo bebu, kika* saljem vam veeeliki  :Love: 
*betocekalice + clematis* dajte pokrenite lavine dobrih i pozitivnih beta... ovaj je tjedan stvarno bio  :Sad: 
ostalim curama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebne mojoj *jejji* (uputnicu ti mozda moze dati neki drugi ginekolog koji radi suprotno od tvog ili ih pitaj da je doneses naknadno... jer 15 folikula????  :Shock:  super!!)
puse svima!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*bubekica* draga, doktora nisam ni vidjela od utorka, na nekakvom je kongresu ....
kažem da je zadnji postupak zato što sam ga u svibnju pitala i rekao je da ne uzimaju 42+....a ljeto samo što nije...

----------


## Zima77

> Zima77 nitko nista ne kaže...             zelimo_bebu jako,jako mi je zao draga


moja si imenjakinja ,mislim da je jako  neodgovorno od njij da ti nisu ništa rekli ni objasnili jer pratim te na forumu i vidim da su uvijek kasnili s punkcijom i nikom ništa drži se glavu gore i probaj još jednom :Love:

----------


## Zima77

> *bubekica* draga, doktora nisam ni vidjela od utorka, na nekakvom je kongresu ....
> kažem da je zadnji postupak zato što sam ga u svibnju pitala i rekao je da ne uzimaju 42+....a ljeto samo što nije...


nazovi ga i probaj se dogovoriti za postupak pa ne mogu godine biti razlog  kretanja u postupak sretno

----------


## bubekica

> *bubekica* draga, doktora nisam ni vidjela od utorka, na nekakvom je kongresu ....
> kažem da je zadnji postupak zato što sam ga u svibnju pitala i rekao je da ne uzimaju 42+....a ljeto samo što nije...


Draga, svakako ga ulovi kad se vrati, zelim ti svu srecu...

----------


## Inesz

Sandra,
na drgugoj temi forumašica je napisala da je srela neki dan na VV ženu od 44 godine u postupku. 
eto, možeš upitati doktora o tome.

----------


## orhideja.

*Sandra1971* *bubekica* ti je stavila link...držim ti fige da ti daju još šanse, doktor se vraća u ponedjeljak--zovi ga i sretno  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

Cure malo sam zabrinuta punkcija mi je u ponediljak a ja se danas osjecam kao da mi je danas bila ovulacija bolu jajnici i imam iscjedak, i mogu vam reci da me baš strah kad dodjem u pon da će mi reci da je prošlo sve, ma skroz sam na iglama

----------


## sara10

> *bubekica* draga, doktora nisam ni vidjela od utorka, na nekakvom je kongresu ....
> kažem da je zadnji postupak zato što sam ga u svibnju pitala i rekao je da ne uzimaju 42+....a ljeto samo što nije...


_Sandra_ a jesi li razmislila o opciji da idete u privatnika (znam da to ovisi i o financijskim mogućnostima), al u privatnika ne gledaju na godine?!

----------


## sara10

[QUOTE=vatra86;2409468]cure moje za pocetak hvala na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama... kad me netko pita koliko imam godina ja mu kazem 27, a to sta sam ja u 28, nije toliko bitno, makar mislim da cu do 30-te ispucati sve postupke i onda dizati kredite..  :Laughing: 
ali... moj mi rodjendan i nije bio toliko sretan, osjecala sam se kao da mi nesto fali, nekako prazno i bezvoljno a da ne kazem koliko su me rastužile vase ne dobre vijesti...

*Vatra* kako si ti mlada!!!! Godište si moje sestre od koje sam ja starija 8,5 godina, a moja sister još i ne razmišlja o trudnoći. Mi starije se nadamo i uvjerene smo da ćemo kad-tad ostati trudne, a gdje ti nećeš sa svojih 27 godina. Vatra nemoj biti tužna i bezvoljna...Sa 35 godina (koliko ja imam sada) oko tebe će trčkarat 1-2 dječice od pasr godina!!! Sve će to jednom biti iza nas, pa će nam dijete/ca čupati živce  :cupakosu:

----------


## sara10

> curke, ja sam danas vadila drugu betu i ovaj put je 78, znaci od cet se tocno poduplala.
> Doktorica nije zadovoljna, kaze da je mala, ali kao eto raste pa u ponedjeljak ponavljamo.
> Ja sam zadovoljna, ne znam zasto ali imam neki osjecaj da je to za sad ok.


*Clematis* supr što se poduplala, mala je, al ipak treba vjerovati da će ispast sve dobro i nadam se da hoće kod tebe. Držim  :fige:  za ponedjeljak i da nas obradujueš sa još veeeećoooom betom!!

----------


## Frćka

Sandra, žao mi je jako! Želimo bebu isto, Kiki... Ovaj prošli tjedan nije nikako bio većini dobar i želim ga zaboravit što prije! Sandra, želim ti na kraju prirodnu trudnoću od sveg srca jer kad malo gledam sve ove postupke, pa dr. i ne rade niš posebno, opet je sve u rukama nekog gore, oni punktiraju ako imaju šta, a transfer bude opet ako se sami oplode, a trudnoća bude ako je mrvica dnk ok i želi ostati...tako da, nekad pomislim da samo uletimo u začarani krug i da bi ako bi bilo, bilo i prirodnim putem! Želim ti svu sreću i svim ostalim curama čekalicama svoje sreće! Ja napokon nakon 5 dana od prestanka uzimanja utrića(10 dana od kada sam stvarno trebala) dobila stvari, tako da u subotu 1folikumetrija...opet IVF prirodni, 2put... 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Frcka sta vec kreces? Nek ti je sa srecom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sara ma znam da sam mlada,ali da mene netko pita,ja bi vec dvoje imala, uvijek sam sanjala o veelikoj obitelji. Tako da bez obzira na godine isto mi je tesko kao i vama... ali iz tvojih usi u Bozje usi..  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Nema čekanja! :Smile:  A kako je bio prirodni, nema pauze, pa odmah na sljedeći!Naravno da ti je teško kao svima, bez obzira na god, Sara misli da se nama s godinama skupilo samo malo više...A šta ćemo, tu smo di jesmo i nosimo se sa svime tim kako najbolje znamo! Neka svima ovaj ako su u postupku i nama ostalima koje krećemo opet, ovaj put bude dobitni!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kjara

> Cure help!
> U ponedjeljak mi je punkcija, imam nekih 15-ak folikula i danas su mi rekli da mi anesteziju ne daju bez uputnice..ginekologica mi radi ponedjeljak popodne i nemam kad uzet uputnicu.. sta da radim? Moze li se ikako uputnica donijeti drugi dan ili popodne? Jer opca praksa mi nece moc dat za ginekologiju


možda ti ginekolog iz suprotne smjene može dati uputnicu...(ni ja nisma nikad čula da se za to dobiva uputnica) meni je neki dan ginekologica iz suprotne smjene moga dala recept za utrice pa valjda ti može onda dati i uputnicu) sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kjara

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za novi dobitni pokušaj
Tonkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak 
Sandra1971, želimo bebu  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

> Nema čekanja! A kako je bio prirodni, nema pauze, pa odmah na sljedeći!Naravno da ti je teško kao svima, bez obzira na god, Sara misli da se nama s godinama skupilo samo malo više...A šta ćemo, tu smo di jesmo i nosimo se sa svime tim kako najbolje znamo! Neka svima ovaj ako su u postupku i nama ostalima koje krećemo opet, ovaj put bude dobitni!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i ja u utorak na folikulmtr, pa ću probati prirodno. Naravno Frćka da onaj gore odlučuje, ali doktori su bitni, pogotovo kod nekih dijagnoza... tj, mislim da je sve bitno, i mi, i doktori i mir u svijetu  :Smile:  i oko nas... svaka je trudnoća jedno malo čudo, i prirodnim putem, a i ovako... zato treba imati vjere, strpljena i nade ... sretno cure, neuspješan je tjedan iza nas, red je na niz uspjeha...

----------


## Frćka

Haha Ruthy, ovo zvuči ko vremenska prognoza! :Laughing:  Naravno da je sve važno, ali bi voljela da sandra krene stopama od Buterfly, nakon toliko postupaka, prirodna trudnoća :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

Ma kakva prognoza - život, pa nemre stalno  - - - - , vrijeme je za pluseve, i za lijepo...
Frć draga, pa i ja želim da nas sve iznenade pozitivne stvari. Sandra, drži se, i poslije 42 cure rađaju, zapravo i jako često...

----------


## plavo oko

Dancek svima..tuznicama big hug..onima u postupku a i svima kolektivno milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Ja sam zadnje vrijeme bez neta,pa vam se nisam mogla javit,bubekica,skini me s liste on go i stavi u cekalice..na zalost muku mucim sa bestijom,zvanom streptkoka,koja je najvjerojatnije kriva za puknuce vodenjaka..tak da sam sad na stand by..puse svima

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra1971* draga, znam da ti je teško... nemam riječi, grlim  :Love:  i što kažu cure, nek te sad iznenadi prirodna trudnoća  :fige: 
*želimo_bebu*  :Love:

----------


## mima32

Lijep pozdrav svima.
Bas su se zaredale samo negativne vijesti. Nek nam sljedeci dani donesu lijepoh vijesti i plusica  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Drage moje, hvala vam na riječima utjehe.... trebat će mi vremena sad....
želim vam svima da vam se ispune sve vaše želje.... malo ću se maknuti od svega ovoga i pokušati zaboraviti!
 :Kiss:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje suborke, svasta se dogodilo kroz ova 2 mj sto sam cekala svoje drugo odbrojavanje. Da nekog ne izostavim tuznicama saljem virtualni zagrljaj, sretnicama cestitke a cekalicama vibrice za +. 
Ja se spremam u svoj 1FET nakon neuspjesnog IVF/ICSI. na VV nas ceka jedna super blastica.  :Smile:  
Ono sto mene muci je moja m. Ugl jutros na wc papiru crveno, a cijeli dan nista. Racunam li da je danas 1dc ili jos cekam? Totalno me ovo sve zbunjuje. Pa ne znam si ni 1dc vise odredit. Koma...  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## ANGEL_26

Sandra nemoj odustati. Znam zenu koja je sa 44 rodila prekrasnog sina. Oni su isli na kraju u prag ja mislim. 
Ma ovo je tako glupo sto su ogranicili godine.
Jer nekad bas moze uspjeti u 43. 
Probaj sandra otidi u ivf polikliniku barem po misljenje. Ja sam tamo isla i imam samo rjeci hvale za svih. Mom muzu je dijagnoza ajme i cak mi je receno da parovi s tom dijagnozom odustaju. A ja evo imam predivnog sina i sad sam opet trudna i nosim dvojke i nadam se da ce sve bit uredu i da cu ih ugledat na zimu.
Molim te pokusaj...ja bi sve dala da svaka zena bude majka...

----------


## ANGEL_26

E i tamo su biolozi cudo za mene! A to je isto bio jedan od razloga zasto sam tamo otisla.

----------


## s_iva

Dobro jutro!

Poslužujem finu mirisnu kavicu  :Coffee: 

Vidim da je bilo dosta loših vijesti ovaj vikend. Žao mi je cure  :Love: 

Sandra, odmori se malo Nemoj još odustati! Ti ćeš kao Halle Berry biti iznenađena trudnoćom, samo nemoj odustajati dok god ima nade!

Sandy, prvi dan ciklusa se računa kada baš krene prava menga i crveno.

Za Corinu i njenu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ (a znam da će biti velika)

Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~ za tvoj "ubrzani" postupak, i da na kraju sve ispadne dobro!

Strašna, joj, tako mi je žao što još nije sve gotovo. Otegnulo se to...

Ja jučer dogovorila stimulirani u rujnu, do tad pauza i uživanje u ljetu!

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala na kavici

evo me da posaljem milion AltGr+1 svima kojima treba i posebno za corinuII

----------


## Sandra1971

CorinaII  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~ za potvdu plusica!

----------


## clematis

evo curke da javim i danasnju betu, na 18 dnt ( 2 dana star embrio) je 266.
doktor je relativno zadovoljan, ponavljamo jos jednu betu u srijedu i ako se ona bude ok duplala onda sljedeci tjedan pregled  :Grin:

----------


## Loly

*Clementis*  :Very Happy:  nek sve dalje bude školski!
*Corina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, svima nama ostalim puno sriće u idućim postupcima  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* bas si me razveselila!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## kiki30

Clementis za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Corina za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo i mene s punkcije,sve je prošlo ok. baš me neka panika lovila ali evo nije bilo tako strašno
Dobili smo 6js i sad čekamo da bude veselo u labu   :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> Clementis za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Corina za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Evo i mene s punkcije,sve je prošlo ok. baš me neka panika lovila ali evo nije bilo tako strašno
> Dobili smo 6js i sad čekamo da bude veselo u labu


6 js!? to je divno,  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu, i puno embrijica za koji dan.

----------


## žužy

*clematis*,čestitam  :Klap: ,lijepa betica!
*corina*  :fige:  da nam i ti javiš lijepe vijesti (a vjerujem da budeš,s obzirom na plusek)  :Very Happy: 
*kiki*  :Love: ,neka tulum počne!
Svima šaljem puno pozitive ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> evo curke da javim i danasnju betu, na 18 dnt ( 2 dana star embrio) je 266.
> doktor je relativno zadovoljan, ponavljamo jos jednu betu u srijedu i ako se ona bude ok duplala onda sljedeci tjedan pregled


Ovo izgleda super! A doktor vjerojatno nije vjerovao u nisku betu, ali eto DUPLA SE!

*Kiki30* bravo!!!

----------


## lberc

> *clematis*,čestitam ,lijepa betica!
> *corina*  da nam i ti javiš lijepe vijesti (a vjerujem da budeš,s obzirom na plusek) 
> *kiki* ,neka tulum počne!
> Svima šaljem puno pozitive ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


super vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~još  malo i za željkinu betu!

----------


## Ruthy

> *clematis*,čestitam ,lijepa betica!
> *corina*  da nam i ti javiš lijepe vijesti (a vjerujem da budeš,s obzirom na plusek) 
> *kiki* ,neka tulum počne!
> Svima šaljem puno pozitive ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Super cure! Sretno i lijepo svima....

----------


## corinaII

> evo curke da javim i danasnju betu, na 18 dnt ( 2 dana star embrio) je 266.
> doktor je relativno zadovoljan, ponavljamo jos jednu betu u srijedu i ako se ona bude ok duplala onda sljedeci tjedan pregled


  :Klap:  bravooo :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje hvala na lipim željama i vibricama ja ču svoju betu dobiti oko 16 sati, ne može prije jel imaju neke nove aparate pa valjda to traje.

----------


## Ginger

corina, koji užas.... al bude beta super!

clematis  :fige: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Clematis super za betu bit će to sve odlično.
Corinall držim fige za veliku betu.
Evo ja se vratila s punkcije, dobila 8 jajnih stanica i sutra oko 10 moram nazvati da vidimo šta se dogodilo.
Drži te mi fige za super tulum u labu i hvala cure na podrsci.

----------


## Ruthy

Tonkica, nek bude urnebesni tulum  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Clematis  :Very Happy:  
Corina ~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Kiki i jejji i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum 
Tonkica  :fige:

----------


## jejja

evo i mene curke, 12js , folikula je bilo vise ali ocito su neki bili prazni, nadamo se da ce dobar dio js biti lijepo iskoristiv.
mojoj suborki *Kiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum s njenih 6 komada, svaka ti cast draga moja sto si izdrzala.. jo cekam vatru da nam se javi, bas mi je drago da sam i nju vidjela  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

jejja,bravo za 12 komada!!! bit će veselo ovih dana u labu  :Smile:  se vidimo u četvrtak ili.. ? sretno!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Bravo Jejja!

----------


## Muma

*kiki30*, *jejja* bravo za lijepe rezultate punkcije! Nek je sad super tulum u labu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Da *Kiki* u cetvrtak moram doci rekla je sestra S. oko 10 najbolje da vidimo koliko ih je i ako ih je dosta cekamo peti dan  :Smile:  ma nas dve cemo to skupa izgurat do kraja, moramo  :Smile:  hvala curke na zeljama

----------


## Sandra1971

*clematis* konačno krenule dobre vijesti - čestitam draga!
*corinaII* da nam i ti javiš lijepe vijesti  :fige: 
*kiki, jejja* bravooooo - da uskoro slavimo lijepe ogromne bete!!!!!!
Svima šaljem puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Kiki i Jejja bravo za super broj jajnih stanica, držim fige da ugledate veliku betu

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdravček svima uz želje da ovaj tjedan bude s boljim vijestima...
Ja se prebacujem u čekalice bete 26.05, vračene 2 blastociste + zamrznute 2morule  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> corina, koji užas.... al bude beta super!
> 
> clematis 
> 
> svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## corinaII

evo mene i moje bete 14dpo- *1180.0

*

----------


## Kjara

Kiki30, tonkica, jejja  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješni tulum u labosu :Very Happy: 
Clematis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje
corinaII ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu
orhideja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za lijepu betu

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja da bude velika beta bit će držim fige

----------


## jejja

corina wow koja beta  :Smile:  divno

----------


## kiki30

corina,čestitke na beti  :Very Happy: 
orhideja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jejja i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> evo mene i moje bete 14dpo- *1180.0
> 
> *


ajme, ovo se zove BETURINA  :Zaljubljen:  super corinaII
super je poceo ovaj tjedan  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

> Pozdravček svima uz želje da ovaj tjedan bude s boljim vijestima...
> Ja se prebacujem u čekalice bete 26.05, vračene 2 blastociste + zamrznute 2morule


Woww, 2+2. Ovo je ziher!

*Corina*, čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Corina beta ti je prekrasna...čestitam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Corina čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Corina* ..braaaaaavoooooooooooooo  :Very Happy: ....koja betaaaaaa....woooow....ajde neka je krenulo...

----------


## magi7

Bravo Corina.koja beta.ja skupljam hrabrost za test i betu.mislim da cu u srijedu jer mi mama ima rodjendan pa ako bude dobra dupla festa :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

*Corina*  bravo    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:      čestitke

----------


## tonkica

Corinall cestitam beta je odlična

----------


## Argente

opa, corina!!  :Klap:

----------


## frka

juhuuuu, corina!!! bravo!!!

----------


## Inesz

ne stignem pratiti već ovako samo 
 :Very Happy:  za sve dobre vijesti 
i
šaljem  :Love:  svim tužnicama.

----------


## Mury

*Corina*, vau, super beta  :Very Happy: !!! Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!! EVo ti draga za urednu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*orhideja.* bravo, da za dva tjedna bude lijepa troznamenkasta brojčica!!!
*corinaII* oooooooooooooooooooooooo, to se zove BETA - čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## mima32

Čestitam Corina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo corina!!

----------


## mostarka86

corina II  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitammmmmm...

----------


## tetadoktor

corina, prva liga!!! cestitam

----------


## corinaII

hvala drage moje od srca hvala :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

Corina bravoooooo!!

----------


## snupi

corina bravo  sad dalje skolski! Skicnula i na VV podforum m vidjela da imamo i trojke- vanesa bravo i za tebe i svako dobro do kraja!

----------


## Sonja29

corina,vanesa čestitam i sretno do kraja!

----------


## Muma

*corinaII*  :Very Happy:  čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!

----------


## bubekica

Corina prekrasno, cestitam i saljem ~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu skolsku trudnocu!

Vanesini trigemini su obiljezeni na listi!

Jejja super!

----------


## Nellie

*CorinaII* čestitke i od mene!
*Orhideja* kad vadiš betu (26.05. je nedjelja)? Ja vadim dan ranije, pa sam zato primjetila.

----------


## Frćka

Čestitkeeeeee!!! Napokon krenulo!!! Koja beturina Corinaaa!Clematis Jupiiii! Kiki, Jejla, dobar tulum je sad u labu! :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*corina* čestitam od srca!
*vanesa* također čestitke!
*jejja* ma bravo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
puse!

----------


## Loly

*Corina* zasluzila si, čestitam draga!

----------


## vatra86

Corina super beta!  :Very Happy: 
Ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Za tulume u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~
Evo na brzinu samo javljam da ipak idem u kratki protokol u 6 mj.
Pozz svima!
Ajde da nastane sad val pozitivnih vjesti ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Corina* da ti i ovdje čestitam, BRAVO  :Klap: 
*Clematis* odlično je to kod tebe, vjerovala sam u tvoj pozitivan ishod od kad si prvu betu objavila  :Klap: 
*Kiki30, tonkica i jejja* dobile ste odličena broj js-a!!! Držim  :fige:  za odličan tulum u labu, neka se oplode i prilijepe  :Very Happy: 

Ovaj tjedan je baš lijepo započeo!!!

----------


## sali

Corina bravooooo, čestitam od srca na prekrasnoj beti
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoću

----------


## vatra86

Pitanje...jel ima netko iskustva s stimulacijom Puregonom? Odg moze i na pp. Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I mene zanima, ako me slučajno dočeka ta kombinacija u VG u jesen :/ ...

----------


## sara10

*Vatra i želimo bebu* ja sam sad u zadnjem stimuliranom imala iskustva sa Puregonom. Uglavnom dobro sam reagirala, dobila 8 JS, 5 odličnih embrija od kojih su tri nažalost otišla  :Crying or Very sad:  a u ova dva što me čekaju se uzdam svim srcem. Uglavnom ja sam bila zadovoljna da Puregonom. Prije toga u drugom mom stimuliranom postupku sam koristila Menopure+Cetrotide i dobila isto 8 JS, ali su bili dvodnevni, a ovi zadnji trodnevni osmostanični..Možda to nema veze sa stimulacijom, al eto moje iskustvo...

----------


## vatra86

Hvala sara! Nadam se samo da ce mi naci koju js.toga me jedino strah.

----------


## sara10

Ma hoće Vatra, samo imaj vjere i nade! A kada ti krećeš u postupak?

----------


## orhideja.

> *Orhideja* kad vadiš betu (26.05. je nedjelja)? Ja vadim dan ranije, pa sam zato primjetila.


Rekli su mi da je vadim onda 27.05. a nezzz baš da li ću moći čekat do tada  :Laughing:

----------


## Nellie

> Rekli su mi da je vadim onda 27.05. a nezzz baš da li ću moći čekat do tada


Ja sam jednom trebala vaditi u subotu (kao i sada; izgleda da me hoće vikend  :Smile:  ), pa je dr.A, kad je skužio da je sub, rekao nek' vadim u petak. Možda možeš i ti pomaknuti na sub da ne čekaš  :Wink:  .

----------


## mimi81

Corina baš mi je drago zbog vas
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## vatra86

Sara- cekam slijedecu M, tj. Pocetkom 6 mj.
Curee kuham kavu, caj, nes, tocim kratke, duge.. Dobro jutro!
Evo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepsi pocetak dana.

----------


## željkica

> Pitanje...jel ima netko iskustva s stimulacijom Puregonom? Odg moze i na pp. Hvala!


ja sam u zadnjem postupku koristila puregon i dobili samo 15 folikula od toga 11 js i 8 blastocista,vrlo je jednostavan za davat sam sebi,al kad sam primala gonale dobila sam 10 js tako da to sve ovisi o tvom organizmu ja sam na oboje reagirala super,al eto puregon je bio dobitan!

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitike Corina. Hvala Bogu da se čuda još uvijek događaju  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice koju dozu puregona i gonala si primala?

----------


## amazonka

Koristila 39 Puregona u zadnjem postupku. Dobili šest stanica. četiri se oplodile. Tri se razvile. Postupak je bio dobitan!

----------


## orhideja.

> Ja sam jednom trebala vaditi u subotu (kao i sada; izgleda da me hoće vikend  ), pa je dr.A, kad je skužio da je sub, rekao nek' vadim u petak. Možda možeš i ti pomaknuti na sub da ne čekaš  .


Mislim da ću i ja 24...eto još 10dana  :Laughing:  nek se mrvice ljepo smjeste  :Love: 
sretno i tebi  :fige:

----------


## smarija

Corina cestitam na beturini   :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tonkica

Evo zvala lab kaže da se oplodilo 6 da bi trebao transfer biti u subotu ali da zovnem opet sutra u 10 da vidimo, misla sam da ce mi srce iskocit od straha kad sam zvala

----------


## jejja

Tonkica  :fige:  da tako lijepo i nastavi, hjooj steta sto se u RI ne moze nazvati i dobiti info o stanju, moram cekat cetvrtak da ista saznam.. dobro jutro uz kavu, lezeci stav, od ove punkcije me rastura sve, imam osjecaj da me do zeluca sve boli, sjedenje je mission impossible,nadam se da nece jos dugo potrajati..

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* cuvaj se, imala si puno folikula. izbjegavaj sjedeci polozaj, prati mokrenje, za svaki slucaj.  :Kiss: 
*tonkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Ginger

> Koristila 39 Puregona u zadnjem postupku. Dobili šest stanica. četiri se oplodile. Tri se razvile. Postupak je bio dobitan!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
pa šta ne kažeš!!!!
a ja sve škicam kad ćeš javiti vijesti!
čestitam draga!

----------


## jejja

Bubekica hvala na savjetu, za sad mokrim i vise nego inace. Valjda pritisak pa zato, isla sam procitat malo o hiperu pa cisto da znam simptome da ne panicarim unaprijed..

----------


## anddu

> *Vatra i želimo bebu* ja sam sad u zadnjem stimuliranom imala iskustva sa Puregonom. Uglavnom dobro sam reagirala, dobila 8 JS, 5 odličnih embrija od kojih su tri nažalost otišla  a u ova dva što me čekaju se uzdam svim srcem. Uglavnom ja sam bila zadovoljna da Puregonom. Prije toga u drugom mom stimuliranom postupku sam koristila Menopure+Cetrotide i dobila isto 8 JS, ali su bili dvodnevni, a ovi zadnji trodnevni osmostanični..Možda to nema veze sa stimulacijom, al eto moje iskustvo...


sara10, molim te na temelju koji inkacija su ti vratili 3 embrija, budući da je zakonom regulirano vraćanje dva uz nekoliko iznimki. Je li zbog teške muške neplodnosti budući da ti u potpisu piše oligoastheno?

----------


## Argente

> Koristila 39 Puregona u zadnjem postupku. Dobili šest stanica. četiri se oplodile. Tri se razvile. Postupak je bio dobitan!


Ha? Kako to misliš? Ja mislila, odgovaraš u željkičino ime  :facepalm: 
Detalje, brzoooo!!!

----------


## magi7

Evo da se pohvalim. Pišnula test i pojavila se druga crtica. Ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## bubekica

*magi7*  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## Argente

Ajmeee, bit će dobrih vijesti danas! Čestitam magi7!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

> Evo da se pohvalim. Pišnula test i pojavila se druga crtica. Ne mogu vjerovati.


 :Klap:  bravoooo ima da bude velika beta  :Klap: 

Koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## magi7

> bravoooo ima da bude velika beta 
> 
> Koji ti je danas dan?


danas mi 13 dpt.Sutra idem vadit betu.

----------


## amazonka

bravo, magi! držim fige...
e sad kad sam se izlajala, neka mi
moja je 492
17 dan 1232

uzv čekam...

----------


## kiki30

Magi bravo za plusić  :Very Happy:  
amazonka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

----------


## Snekica

Predivne vijesti! Bravo cure! 
amazonka  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Argente

amazonka  :Dancing Fever:  čestitaaaaaaaam!

----------


## jejja

magi, amazonka divne vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

CorinaII i amazonka cestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!

----------


## valiana

Hej pa ovo je pravi trudnički forum sam krasne bete nadam se da neču pokvarit 25.5 ovaj lijep niz velikih beta.Cure čestitam!

----------


## kismet

> bravo, magi! držim fige...
> e sad kad sam se izlajala, neka mi
> moja je 492
> 17 dan 1232
> 
> uzv čekam...


*amazonka*, predivno, čestitam od srca! vibramo za uvz!

*magi,* bravo, nek beta bude trocifrena, super cure, ovo proljeće je ludo krenulo  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice hvala draga..
Amazonka i tebi hvala na odgovoru i cestitam na T i ~~~~~~~~ za uzv
Magi i ovdje  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~ za betu.
Lakse mi je kad vidim da ima uspjeha s tim puregonom, jer vidim da puno vas spiminje gonale.a ni ne znam koja je razlikaimedju tih lijekova.. Hvala cure super ste..
Evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas krene

----------


## snupi

vidim veselo ste počele, samo nstavite tako!

----------


## tina29

ajme ja sam se sve pomotala od silno lijepih vijesti tak da više neznam kome kaj čestitati!!!
samo tako neka se nastavi taj lijepi niz!
svima kolektivno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pa se slobodno poslužite!
puse!

----------


## bubekica

Konacno nam je poceo rasti broj trudnica!  :Smile: 
*amazonka* buduci si javno "priznala", stavila sam te na listu, od srca ti
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!
*magi7* bit ce to lijepa beta sutra!



*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (9)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
amazonka, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 15.05.
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu) 17.05.
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 22.05.
valiana, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 25.05.
lberc, SD, IVF ( nakon 5XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET) 21.05.
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.05.
orhideja., VV, 1.IVF 26.05.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF; kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Bea, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za drugu bebu; Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF); inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH)
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); 
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)

09/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inaa, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, Ruthy, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zelimo_bebu, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

Magy i Amazonka super vijesti, cestitam

----------


## Ginger

magi bravo i za tebe!!!


a kad smo već krenuli s lijepim vijestima... da nastavim niz  :Smile: 
jučer sam, na 10dpt trodnevne 8stanične mrvice, popiškila jedan lijeeepi plus (tj. lijepu crticu) 
danas, na *11 dpt*, ta je crtica još ljepša i deblja, a *ß je 184,31*  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

ginger,čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  danas je divan dan,da se tako i nastavi!!!

----------


## amazonka

Ginger, čeeeeestitam... :Very Happy: 
ovo je proljeće....fakat... :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

Ginger, i ovdje  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Gingeeeeer, predivnooooo, cestitam!!!!! Koji savrsen dan!

----------


## Bluebella

> magi bravo i za tebe!!!
> 
> 
> a kad smo već krenuli s lijepim vijestima... da nastavim niz 
> jučer sam, na 10dpt trodnevne 8stanične mrvice, popiškila jedan lijeeepi plus (tj. lijepu crticu) 
> danas, na *11 dpt*, ta je crtica još ljepša i deblja, a *ß je 184,31*


*Ginger* ...čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

hvala curke moje  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

> sara10, molim te na temelju koji inkacija su ti vratili 3 embrija, budući da je zakonom regulirano vraćanje dva uz nekoliko iznimki. Je li zbog teške muške neplodnosti budući da ti u potpisu piše oligoastheno?


Dva puta su mi bila vraćena 3 embrija. Dr. me pitao da hoćemo li 3 vratit s obzirom na godine i dosadašnje neuspjehe, a ja sam se složila!!!

Cure koje ste objavile BETE i PLUSIĆE najljepše čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

dok sam ja provodila dan po pregledima ovdje cuda-amazonka, cestitam!
magi,  bravo, skupa smo krenule u ljubljanu
ginger, jedan special kiss za trece!

----------


## vatra86

*Ginger*  :Very Happy:  cestitam!

----------


## magi7

Ginger, Amazonka, čestitam i Vama.
Hvala svima na čestitkama, javljam sutra nadam se trocifrenu betu.

----------


## žužy

Aaaaaaaaaaa  :drama: ,kojih lijepih vijesti ovdje  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam svim plusekima i pozitivnim betama!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

ginger, divno, čestitam na trećem plusiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ginger  :Zaljubljen:  .....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......ideš koka....rekla sam ti da će biti treći mali CAR!!!!! Bravoooo..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ginger cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger što i ti si trudna danas je stvarno puno lijepih vijesti, čestitam!

----------


## s_iva

Ginger, čestitam! Ti si kraljica IVF-ova u prirodnom ciklusu!

----------


## s_iva

I napokon imaš lijepu betu (do sad su uvijek bile niske na početku)!

----------


## Sonja29

amazonka,magi,ginger čestitam vam od srca i želim vam dosadno školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> magi bravo i za tebe!!!
> 
> 
> a kad smo već krenuli s lijepim vijestima... da nastavim niz 
> jučer sam, na 10dpt trodnevne 8stanične mrvice, popiškila jedan lijeeepi plus (tj. lijepu crticu) 
> danas, na *11 dpt*, ta je crtica još ljepša i deblja, a *ß je 184,31*


Ginger svako dobro sa tvojom trećom srečicom!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

ginger bravo, jeeeej! :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

*amazonka*, *magi*, *ginger* , bravo cure  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!! Želim vam uredne i mirne trudnoće!!!
*amazonka*, baš sam se pitala gdje si, što je s tobom, kad ono, super!!!

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama cure.  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Ginger cestitam, ovaj tjedan je stvarno odlican

----------


## tina29

baš divan tjedan,čestitke  i od mene svima plusekima i betama!
ja se vratila sa svog pregleda štitnjače,hormoni super,samo mi se malo moj čvorić proširio pa mi je doktorica za svaki slučaj napravila punkciju,mada nije ništa alarmantno,nadam se da nalazi budu dobri ko i uvijek!
 :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

hvala, mury :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ginger  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  Sretno!!! Ajme, pa osmjeh mi ne silazi s lica od kad sam pročitala pp!

----------


## frka

What a day! Napokon malo sunca na ovom topicu!

Cure drage, čestitam od srca na prvom, drugom i trećem plusiću!  :Very Happy: 

Ginger, carice!  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ginger...počni tražiti posttotak od Dr R...nešto mi to sumnjivo s vama dvoma... :Laughing: ...ili daj sinu ime po njemu  :Laughing: ....

----------


## Argente

Ginger, pa to je fantastično! Čestitaaaam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Hoćemo li mi to dobiti prvu forumsku trostruku-al-u-nizu IVF mamu?

----------


## Nellie

Čestitke svima! Još malo pa bu više trudnica nego čekalica  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> željkice koju dozu puregona i gonala si primala?


s puregonom sam počela 7.3 svaki dan po 225 a 15.3 sam primila štopericu,još sam primala nešto uz to nije cetrotid nego nešto slično samo drugo ime,.a gonale sam po 3 inekcije dnevno isto nekih 10-tak dana i isto cetrotide ali njih nisam odmah njih sam mislilim samo 3 inekcije dobila.

----------


## željkica

ajme koja ludnica danas tu pa zato treba i nazdravit za naše nove trudnice  :pivo:  i naravno i za buduće  :pivo: 

svim trudnicama čestitam od srca!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Ajme nema me cili dana a ono se forum trese od lipih beta. :Joggler: 

Ginger, Amazonka,Magi  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  čestitam od srca......... :Heart:

----------


## jejja

Ginger cestitke :D neka se nizanje lijepih beta nastavi!!!,

----------


## tantolina

Moram se i ja malo javit na ovako lijep dan
Čestitke na betama i plusićima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Za  :Heart: 
Čekalicama  :Love: 
A svima  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
Ja dogovorila stimulirani u 9 mj. a do tada misija "Skidanje kg"; za sad -8-9

----------


## innu

Baš je danas veselo tu, samo tako neka nastavi, čestitam trudnice :pivo:

----------


## hrki

Cure čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,prekrasan dan!

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* bravo!!! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Kako si se samo skrivala.  :oklagija:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke i od mene, leeloo77, CorinaII, Ginger, amazonka, magi7, bravo curke!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vase rastuce bete!

----------


## orhideja.

wow..ovdje sve puca od sreće  :Very Happy:   čestitke i od mene svima

----------


## tikki

Ovdje je stvarno veselo danas  :Smile:  čestitke svima od srca!
Tužnicama veliki  :Love:  samo hrabro dalje cure

----------


## Ginger

ajme curke, totalno ste me raznježile  :Heart: 
hvala vam svima još jednom na čestitkama





> I napokon imaš lijepu betu (do sad su uvijek bile niske na početku)!


o daaaa, konačno!! ostala sam u šoku kad sam vidjela brojku




> Hoćemo li mi to dobiti prvu forumsku trostruku-al-u-nizu IVF mamu?


hmmm.... pa čini mi se da da... nema puno dovoljno ludih za tako nešto  :Laughing: 


zelimo_bebu  :Laughing:  luđakinjo
al vidi ti nje, ona uvjerena da je muško
a i dr. je isto - kaže da su s curama bile kilave bete i da je ovo prava muška beta  :Laughing: 


tetadoktor  poseban  :Love:  za tebe

da ne nabrajam dalje, hvala i pusa svima, a posebno mojim "šetačicama"

----------


## Ginger

ah, da... i jedna  :Kiss:  mom mužiću koji škica s ipada  :Grin:

----------


## mostarka86

> Ginger, Amazonka,Magi  čestitam od srca.........


potpisujem   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*magi7, amazonka*  :Very Happy:  čestitaaaam!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Joj koji lijep dan! Trudnice, stvarno dajete nade i snage, šaljite malo te trudničke prašine za nas u postupku  :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

> Cestitke i od mene, leeloo77, CorinaII, Ginger, amazonka, magi7, bravo curke!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vase rastuce bete!


i kucajuća  :Heart: 
i naslađe bebe u naručju  :Zaljubljen: 


bilo je i vrijeme da krenu dobre vijesti, neka sada tako ide i dalje, neka i  drugi dočekaju svoje trenutke nevjerojatne sreće kad ugledaju pluseve i pozitivne bete.
cure i dečki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Ginger, čestitam!

magi7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za trocifranu betu!

----------


## Frćka

Dobro jutrooooo curiceeee! Čestitam Magi, Ginger, Amazonka! Uljepšale ste mi jutro, ajme koje divno proljeće! Čestitam od srca!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Ruthy, dobro jutro! Tako rano budna? Ja sinoć opet s večere pa odmah na hrpu dobrih vijesti ujutro! :Smile:  Moram proučit kako se odgovara na pp, jedva uspjela pročitat! :Smile: Da, u prirodnom još ovaj put :Rolling Eyes: , iako neznam šta čeka, jer meni da zatrudnim treba...Uh! :Laughing: Subota prvi pregled! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Saraa! Šta kaže dr.? Javiiii!

----------


## željkica

> Saraa! Šta kaže dr.? Javiiii!


mislim da će se sara tek popodne javit jer doktor radi popodne.

----------


## Lotta81

Jutro, evo kavice  :Smile: 

Konačno jako puno lijepih vijesti. Svim curama Magi, Ginger i Amazonka čestitam i da dalje bude školski. (sorry ako sam nekog zaboravila)

Svim pikalicama, betočekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god da treba.

----------


## s_iva

Lotta, hvala na kavici!

~~~~~~~ da i danas nastavimo sa lijepim vijestima

----------


## Frćka

> mislim da će se sara tek popodne javit jer doktor radi popodne.


Jedva čekam da se javi! nadam se da će dogovorit odmah dalje! :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke trudnicama i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dosadnu i školsku trudnoću

----------


## sara10

Joj *Frćka i Željkice* pa vi mislite na mene, evo šaljem vam veliki  :Kiss:  Tako je Željkice, popodne sam u dr. tako da ću vam večeras javiti šta je bilo!! Frćka vidim da si ti krenula, bravo, samo naprijed i hrabro, SRRETNO draga od  :Heart: 
Željkice za uzv  :fige:  
Ostalim curama želim sreću u kojoj god da su fazi, a trudnicama sam čestitala jučer!!!

----------


## magi7

Evo da javim i ovdje, moja beta danas 14dpt iznosi 449,7. Nadam se da je dobra brojka i da će pravilno rasti :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Magi čestitam.beta je super.
sara zasto ides danas kod dr.

----------


## ljubilica

curke čestitam  :pivo:  , zarazite i nas tim veselim hormonom sreće i ljubavi i nek vam trudnoće budu školske

----------


## amazonka

Magi, beta ti je dobra :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!

----------


## sara10

> Magi čestitam.beta je super.
> sara zasto ides danas kod dr.


Vedre idem na dogovr s dr. da vidim kada mogu na FET!

----------


## sara10

*Magi7* čestitam trudnice!

----------


## Argente

Magi7, beta ti je od-lič-na!

----------


## Frćka

Magiii, bravo za betuuu!!! Sara, a šta nisu mogli odmah, mislim ne kužim se, al ti si dobila stvari već, šta moraš pauzirat jedan ciklus ili?

----------


## lberc

magi7,beta ti je super...čestitam!!
nadam se da budem i ja drugi tjedan nastavila pozitivan niz,kak je dan bete bliže,tak ja uvijek imam sve manje nade

----------


## dino84

Nema me jedan dan i vi tu objavite, koliko, 5 - 6 trudnoća... Nisam vas uspjela sve ni pobrojati  :Smile:  Stvarno predivne vijesti, samo tako nastavite. 
Čestitam svima na lijepim plusićima, velikim betama i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne uzv - ove i hrabra srčeka!

----------


## mima32

Koliko prekrasnih vijesti! Cestitam cure svima!!!

Koji su sumptomi izvanmaternicne? Ja se sad malo brinem jer imam osjecaj da moja beta nije pala...

----------


## kismet

Trudnicama još jednom čestitam, a posebno šaljem zagrljaje i puno vibrica betočekalicama, čekalicama postupka i svima koji se još bore za plusić i betu, obasjati će i vas sunce ove godine, ne sumnjam... :Heart:

----------


## clematis

vidim puno trudnica, bit ce neki plodan tjedan 

Svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok sa punkcijama, transferima, betama, uz
ja sam danas isla po svoju 4 betu i 910 je. dr je zadovoljan i u uto je ultrazvuk  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Čestitke svima na predivnim betama! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka dalje sve bude školski i dosadno do samoga kraja  :Very Happy: 

Ginger  :Naklon:  svaka čast na hrabrosti za još jednu bebu i sretno do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Puno lijepih vijesti ima  ovdje zadnjih dana, čestitam svima!!!!!
Bubekice ja prijavljujem jedan prirodni... U petak prva fm....
Sarice javi se....

----------


## Frćka

ma koje veselje ovdje danima!!! da zauvjek trajeeeeeeee!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Wooooooowwww  Koliko trudnica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam svima!!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage zvala lab sve se lijepo razvijaju i u subotu je transfer to je 5 dan nakon punkcije.
Svima cestitam na betama i svim drugim curama zelim puno srece.

----------


## dreamgirl

Evo i mene, pratim vas  :Smile: 

Suncani dani i prekrasne vijesti. Bravo trudnice, cestitke od srca!
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudilicama, i ja vam se uskoro pridruzujem.

----------


## jejja

Moram ja komplicirat... Jeli ijedna od vas nakon punkcije imala kakav trag na papiru nakon pi-pi? Prekjucer je bila punkcija, danas kad se obrisem ima nesto s mini grudvocama, nije rozo al naginje na roskasto-mutno bijelo.. i sad sam u panici  :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Magi7 čestitke na beti  :Klap: 

Ajme ja jedva čekam viditi konačnu listu trudnica za ovaj misec....pa biti če tolikooo velika da neče stati na ovaj forum :Grin: 


Moja beta 16.dpt 2734.0

----------


## clematis

> Moram ja komplicirat... Jeli ijedna od vas nakon punkcije imala kakav trag na papiru nakon pi-pi? Prekjucer je bila punkcija, danas kad se obrisem ima nesto s mini grudvocama, nije rozo al naginje na roskasto-mutno bijelo.. i sad sam u panici


meni se cini da ti je to ok, ja sam to imala ol onak ko neka smedjkasta grudica, nisam se puno zabrinjavala  :Smile: 
mislim da ti je to malo krvi od one inekcije za punkciju

----------


## bubekica

Corina, divno!
Jejja, ne brini, to su ostatci od punkcije, nema sto drugo biti. Kakva je situacija kad stavljas utrice?

----------


## Sandra1971

Jooooj, što je ovdje veselo!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Od   :Heart:  čestitam trudnicama, a svima ostalima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danas sam skupila snage i nazvala doktora koji mi je rekao da u srpnju idem u još jedan prirodni pa eto da znate........

----------


## jejja

Bubek od sutra krecem s utricima, nisu mi rekli da ih uzimam a sutra idem dole vidjeti hoce li biti transfer.. sta san ih vec trebala stavljati???

----------


## kiki30

jejja,ne brini i meni je sinoć bilo tako  :Smile: 
utriće ćeš počet sutra stavljati i ako transfer bude u subotu  :Smile: 
sandra,bravo!!!

----------


## jejja

Uf sta bi ja bez vas  :Heart:  znaci odmah ujutro da pocnem kiki? Nakon prosle punkcije mi nije tako bilo pa sam se prepala :sram:

----------


## Ginger

magi  :Very Happy:  bravoooo! Predivna beta!

corina predivno duplanje!!!

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## kiki30

Ma ne moraš odmah ujutro,poslije razgovora s dr. će ti reći kad ćeš početi,obično ja počnem odmah taj dan,popodne
vidimo se sutra !!  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Corina II, Magi7, Ginger i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školske trudnoće do kraja!

----------


## vatra86

Ovo je predivno za vidjeti koliko pozitive na ovom topicu ovaj tjedan... Samo da se tako i nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima
Sandra super! Drago mi je da dr ipak nije odustao..

----------


## amazonka

Sandra, bravo...i držim fige! Do srpnja odmor i bez stresa... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* sry, ocito je drugacija praksa, mi na VV krecemo s progesteronom od punkcije, odmah isti dan.

----------


## Sandra1971

*amazonka, vatra86, kiki30* hvala vam - sreća je ono što mi izgleda najviše treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Bubek pa ima mi logike u tome.. ne mogu vjerovat da toliko varira od klinike do klinike...

----------


## Kjara

Sandra1971~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni srpanj

----------


## corinaII

Sandra 1971 ajme super baš mi je drago što ideš dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Sandra ~~~~~~~~~~~

I ja sam svaki put progesteron uzimala od dana punkcije

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sandra.~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vidiš da uvijek ima nade  :Smile: 
Bravo trudnjače....al vas ima..... :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

*corina, magi, amazonka lelo77, ginger.*..ovo je divota, baš ste nas obradovale, čestitke, trudnice naše  :Very Happy: 
*frćka, sara, sandra,* sretno u novim postupcima, vibramo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nellie

*Sandra 1971* super!  :Very Happy: 

Meni je nekak i logično da se utrogestani stavljaju odmah nakon punkcije radi nadomjestka prirodnog progesterona kojeg nam ''izvade'' prilikom punkcije. Uglavnom kak veli Bubekica na VV ga stavljamo odmah, nakon punkcije, a ak se ne varam mislim da je i u Petrovoj tak, ak sam dobro skužila po frendici.

----------


## orhideja.

> Jooooj, što je ovdje veselo!!!!! 
> Danas sam skupila snage i nazvala doktora koji mi je rekao da u srpnju idem u još jedan prirodni pa eto da znate........


odlično--baš mi je drago zbog tebe--vidiš ima nade.... odmaraj i   :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

sandra  :fige:  za novi uspješan postupak!!!!!!!!!!

i ja sam odmah nakon punkcije krenula s utrićima.

----------


## sara10

*Mima32* držim  :fige:  da sve bude u redu i da nije vanmaternična. Jesi bila na uzv? Bit će sve ok draga, samo strpljivo!
*Clematis* super je beta, bravo  :Klap: 
*Kika222* sretno ti od  :Heart:  za ovaj prirodnjak!!! Držim  :fige:  draga!
*Tonkica* to su blastice onda kod tebe, super!!
*Corina* predivna beta (danas te dr. P. spomenia kroz razgovor, ja sam znala da je riječ o tebi)
*Sandra* za tebe mi je jako drago da ideš opet u srpnju, ima Boga, pratit ću te i od srca ti želim uspjeh!!!
*Jejja i Kiki* za transfer  :fige:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* pa ovo je ok skroz da krenem sad u 6. nakon što dobijem menz. Dogovorila sam s dr. da krećem odmah iza menz. ali prije toga će mi napravit biopsiju endometrija nekih sedam dana prije menzesa. Kaže radi boljeg prihvata kako dosad nije uspijevalo 4 puta. Da li je neka imala iskustva sa tim, biopsijom endometrija??? Kaže dr. kratak zakvat, s nečimsamo malo zareže maternicu tj. endometrij!!!

----------


## tonkica

Ja sam sam u Petrovoj isto odma nakon punkcije počela s utrogestanima.
Sandra super vijest baš mi je drago zbog tebe.
Sara izdrzat ces ti to, kad je dr. reka da kratko traje onda ce brzo proci, držim ti fige da ti fet bude dobitan.

----------


## 123beba

Jutroooooooo!!!!! Ovo je predivno čitati!!! Čestitam cure na trudnoćama i želim vam da sve bude onako školski, bez ikakvih problema!!!!!! 
Svim betocekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~ da se pridružite ovom popisu trudnica koji naša Bubi tako lijepo vodi...

Sandra, jako mi je drago da si dobila zeleno svijetlo za srpanj!!!!  Želim ti puno, puno sreće i da ovo stvarno bude dobitni sa malom srećicom u naručju idućeg proljeća! 

A evo, obzirom da još nitko nije, poslužujem danas kavu, kakao, čaj... ma što god si smislite... Naravno, sa keksima  :Wink: 

Uživajte, hrabre moje dame... I da nam se sve čim prije prebacite na temu trudnoće!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Sandra1971* odlično! Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## suzy.s

*sandra 1971*vidiš da uvjek ima nade! želim ti svu sreću svjeta i da ti ovo bude dobitni postupak!!!                                                 *frćka*biopsija ti nije ništa strašno, uspavaju te na 10-tak min.sastružu ti ako imaš koje priraslice i to ti je to....... a poslje imaš malo bolove kao kod malo jaćeg menzisa!!!!   sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jao  koliko  pozitivnih  beta    :Very Happy: 
bravo  cure    :Very Happy: 
cestitam   !!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Frćka* pa ovo je ok skroz da krenem sad u 6. nakon što dobijem menz. Dogovorila sam s dr. da krećem odmah iza menz. ali prije toga će mi napravit biopsiju endometrija nekih sedam dana prije menzesa. Kaže radi boljeg prihvata kako dosad nije uspijevalo 4 puta. Da li je neka imala iskustva sa tim, biopsijom endometrija??? Kaže dr. kratak zakvat, s nečimsamo malo zareže maternicu tj. endometrij!!!


di radis taj zahvat

----------


## jejja

Evo mene.. od 12js 3 nisu bile dobre, 9 ih se oplodilo odustale do danas 3, ostalo ih je 6 razlicite kvalitete jedna 5stanicna,dvije 8stanicne, i tri 7stanicne.. cekamo subotu da vidimo sta ce biti za transfer... Ja se nadam da su preostali borci i da nece odustati...

----------


## Ginger

jejja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za borce

----------


## rozalija

> jao  koliko  pozitivnih  beta   :-d
> bravo  cure   :-d
> cestitam   !!!:-d


x
:-d:-d

----------


## kiki30

I ja sam u subotu na transferu,nadam se barem jednoj mrvici!!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sretno cure!

----------


## tonkica

Jejja držim fige za borce, ma bit će ih sigurno.

----------


## clematis

> Evo mene.. od 12js 3 nisu bile dobre, 9 ih se oplodilo odustale do danas 3, ostalo ih je 6 razlicite kvalitete jedna 5stanicna,dvije 8stanicne, i tri 7stanicne.. cekamo subotu da vidimo sta ce biti za transfer... Ja se nadam da su preostali borci i da nece odustati...


jejja, ovoliko js meni zvuci predivno :Zaljubljen:  i vjerujem da ce biti borci, moraju!
drzim fige za subotu, da sve prodje kako treba i da nam za 2 tjedna javis predivnu betu.

----------


## Muma

*jejja*, *kiki30* sretno u subotu!  :fige:

----------


## nov@

Ajme kolko lijepih vijesti, nek se samo nastavi tako....čestitke cure!!!  :Very Happy: 
Mi čekamo M i krećemo....naravno da sam već sad nervozna i naravno da mi kasni.... :Laughing:  (u petak sam popila zadnji Duphaston i ništa do danas....???)

----------


## Muma

> Ajme kolko lijepih vijesti, nek se samo nastavi tako....čestitke cure!!! 
> Mi čekamo M i krećemo....naravno da sam već sad nervozna i naravno da mi kasni.... (u petak sam popila zadnji Duphaston i ništa do danas....???)


Uh, od petka? A da ti napraviš jedan testić?

----------


## nov@

> Uh, od petka? A da ti napraviš jedan testić?


haha, baš bi mogla skoknut u ljekarnu po jedan, jelda?  :Laughing: 
Obično kad ga napravim, slj. dan dođe i M....a možda se i iznenadim :D

----------


## Ginger

evo samo da vam javim da je moja današnja beta na 13 dpt -* 515,54*  :Very Happy:  
sa 184,31...
uzv za dva tjedna  :Smile: 
konačno imam betu kak spada, jeeeeei!!!!

----------


## Muma

*nov@* u krajnjem slučaju, potaknut ćeš ju!  :Raspa:  6 dana je dosta. Ja sam je dobivala 3. ili 4. dan od prestanka.
*Ginger*  :Very Happy:  juhuuuuuu!

----------


## jejja

I ja sam ovaj put cekala dobrano nakon prestanka uzimanja da dodje.. isla istrazivat i kopat i kazu ako se endometrij nije do tad dovoljno zadebljao moguce je da "kasni" ali se tolerira 7-10 dana nakon zadnjeg duphica da dodje m.

----------


## Kjara

Jejja, kiki30~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu
Ginger super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Ginger,super !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

ohoho, Ginger, lijepa brojka!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

vau Ginger, impresivno, bravo!!!

----------


## tina29

*kiki30,jejja*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu,sretno curke!
*ginger* bravo za betu!
puse!

----------


## bubekica

> I ja sam ovaj put cekala dobrano nakon prestanka uzimanja da dodje.. isla istrazivat i kopat i kazu ako se endometrij nije do tad dovoljno zadebljao moguce je da "kasni" ali se tolerira 7-10 dana nakon zadnjeg duphica da dodje m.


Ja sam je zadnjih mjeseci cekala 11 dana.. Al sam svaki put piskila testic na 4. dan od zadnje tabletice ;-

Ginger, divno!!!!

Jejja, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

Clematis ~~~~~~~~ za UZV!!!!

----------


## hrki

Ginger,super  :Very Happy:  beta čestitam!
Kiki30,jejja držim palčeve za subotu.Sretno curke!

----------


## sandy0606

eto mene k vama. obavila pregled, dobila estrofem 3x1 i iduci uzv 24.5. Ako bude sve ok vratiti ce mi smrzlica 29.05. na cuvanje. malo se bojim odmrzavanja jer je samo jedan... 
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto vam god treba...
cestitke velikim betama  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Sandy drzim ti fige za 29.05.nek bude sretan dan  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*jejja , kiki*  :fige:  za subotu!!!!!!!!
*Ginger*,super beta čestitam!!!!!!! 

sutra nas ima na uz malo više pa sretno nam svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

> evo samo da vam javim da je moja današnja beta na 13 dpt -* 515,54*  
> sa 184,31...
> uzv za dva tjedna 
> konačno imam betu kak spada, jeeeeei!!!!




 bravoooo  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

cure,sutra za ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!

----------


## Frćka

Bravo svima, vidim da je i dalje sve veselo što je supeeeeer! Nove trudnice, bete rastu, borci se bore u labu... :Very Happy:  Sandra, posebno mi je drago za prirodnjak u 7 mjesecu!  :Very Happy:  Držim figee, bravoooo! Sara, znači ubrzo! Supeeer! Za biopsiju ništa neznam, nadam se da bude kratko i bezbolno! :Smile:  Ja sam možda prvi put falila s utrićima jer nisam ih uzimala, tek prvi sam dobila na samom transferu? :Undecided:

----------


## Kadauna

dosla samo na brzinu cestitati nasoj Ginger.... od  :Heart:  za trudnocu, krasne betice i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori uzv

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure hvala i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

> evo samo da vam javim da je moja današnja beta na 13 dpt -* 515,54*  
> sa 184,31...
> uzv za dva tjedna 
> konačno imam betu kak spada, jeeeeei!!!!


opa đinđo, ja bih se na tvom mjestu pitala da se nije podijelio  :lool:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ginger* - čestitke i od mene!!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Ginger, mrak beta!
 :Very Happy:  
Čestitam. 
Nek bude školski!
 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger odlična beta :Very Happy: 
i sretno curama koje čekaju transfer!

----------


## mima32

Koliko lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam svima na prekrasnim betama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZ, bete, transfere i ostalo!

----------


## rozalija

ginger čestitam od srca.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cure u postupcima sretno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Corina za dva srca na uzv ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## žužy

*Ginger*  :Klap:  za lijepo duplanje,ovo je zbilja beta kako treba!!
*jejja,kikki30,tonkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za sutra!
*sandy0606* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za malog eskimića,nek se mrvek lijepo primi!
*nov@*,testić?
*Sandra1971*  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje danas idu na uzv!
Ja hepi,konačno stigla moja vještica,taman ode do četvrtka kad idem svom giniću za briseve i po uputnice,ajme veselja..ko da mi neko dal hrpu bombona  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Ginger wooow beta je betastična! I da, potpis na Argente!  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

Ginger, jos jednom  :Kiss:  za duplanje

----------


## Charlie

Ginger ja tek sad ovo vidim, cestitam i neka bude skolski do kraja! Jako mi je drago  :Smile: 

Nisam u toku pa saljem ~~~~ svima!

----------


## Pinar

Cestitam svim curama na lijepim betama ! Bravo samo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene s prvoga uzv
Imamo 1 GV +kčs   :Smile: 
Sljedeći petak opet uzv pa ćemo čuti i naše srčeko  :Smile: 
Danas sam 5+2  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

gužva mi na poslu, pa se ne stignem javiti
hvala vam svima na čestitkama  :Kiss: 





> opa đinđo, ja bih se na tvom mjestu pitala da se nije podijelio


 :Shock:  ajme  :Laughing: 
ma nemam ja ništa protiv toliko dječice (dapače), al prvi mi je porod bio carski pa me malo strah kak bi to prošlo...

----------


## Ginger

corina  :Very Happy:  bravo

----------


## Kjara

corinaII :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

moja beta 2,9....ali digli smo glavu gore i u 07 mj idemo dalje, ovaj puta sve ispočetka

----------


## sara10

> di radis taj zahvat


U Cita! Dr. P će to napravit!

----------


## nov@

> *Ginger*  za lijepo duplanje,ovo je zbilja beta kako treba!!
> *jejja,kikki30,tonkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za sutra!
> *sandy0606* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za malog eskimića,nek se mrvek lijepo primi!
> *nov@*,testić?
> *Sandra1971* 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje danas idu na uzv!
> Ja hepi,konačno stigla moja vještica,taman ode do četvrtka kad idem svom giniću za briseve i po uputnice,ajme veselja..ko da mi neko dal hrpu bombona


Jučer stigla M, sutra smo gore!  :fige:  da krećemo.....

----------


## nov@

> *kiki30,jejja*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu,sretno curke!
> *ginger* bravo za betu!
> puse!


potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Kjara  :Love:  zao mi je
evo odmah malo ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sad sam cekalica, vracene mi dvije, a dvije su zamrzli.

----------


## jejja

Evo i mene u cekalicama, jedna blastica kod mene a dve na smrzavanju  :Smile:  sad cekanje...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kjara....glavu gore  :Kiss: 
Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svježe trudnic e ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*jejja,tonkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ se mrvice čvrsto prime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige:

----------


## snupi

bravo jjeja za veliku betu!

----------


## snupi

jos kikino stanje da cujemo!

----------


## sara10

*Jejja i tonkica* neka vam je sa srećom, da se blastice prime :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Evo samo da javim, bila na 1.folikulometriji i prošao voz juče, skratio se ciklus, al to sam i sama skužila i rekla dr. prije pregleda, tako da čekamo 6.mjesec m pa su me stavili ovaj put 6.danprvi pregled! :Smile:  Sara, pridružujem ti se! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Jejja, Tonkica! Za mrve da se prime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 
Kjara :Love:

----------


## jejja

hvala cure, zaista se nadam da cu ovu zadrzati  :Smile:  *Kiki30* di si?? Javi seeee

----------


## željkica

a di nam je barbi nestala?

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure

----------


## nov@

Jejja i tonkica~~~~~~~ :fige: 
Kjara  :Love: 

A ja.... od danas sam pikalica  :Trep trep:

----------


## kiki30

Evo mee... javljam se s jednom lijepom blasticom u buši  :Smile: 
Beta je jakooo daleko 07.06-opet čekanje...
jejja,ma ova ostaje kod tebe!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kjara

hvala vam curke moje, ne odustajemo, imat ćemo mi seku ilibracu
hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve trenutnei buduće trudnice, mame, za sve vas :Love:

----------


## sara10

> Evo samo da javim, bila na 1.folikulometriji i prošao voz juče, skratio se ciklus, al to sam i sama skužila i rekla dr. prije pregleda, tako da čekamo 6.mjesec m pa su me stavili ovaj put 6.danprvi pregled! Sara, pridružujem ti se!


Frćka draga žao mi što je prošao voz za ovaj mjesec, ali lipanj je blizu i mi ćemo se opet zajedno boriti, al ovaj pu sa sretnim završetkom!! Bit će to sve dobro :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Haha to Sara, slažem se! Bit će  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

bravo kiki!!

----------


## amazonka

Kiki, držim fige :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Kiki, jejja  :Very Happy:  jako dobro odradjen postupak.... Saljem vam brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

jutro!
moje odbrijavanje je završeno,jučer stigla prava m,tak da nema smisla u utorak ići vadit betu...žalosna sam,ali niš idemo na jesen probat opet

----------


## tonkica

Iberc zao mi je ali samo hrabro naprid, svu srecu svita ti zelim za jesen.

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (11)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
amazonka, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
zeljka84, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 15.05.
valiana, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 25.05.
Nellie, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 25.05.
orhideja., VV, 1.IVF 26.05.
jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF
kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 07.06.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Bea, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); kika222, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF) 

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); 
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
kameleon, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 6xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu; lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI);
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF); dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); amy2004, Petrova, AIH;

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET) 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, Ruthy, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zelimo_bebu, Zima77, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Iberc...žao mi je draga....hrabro naprijed...

----------


## valiana

Ah kako se je lijepo nać na listi :Very Happy: Odmah se drugačije osječam hvala bubekica

----------


## bubekica

evo liste za pocetka radnog tjedna!
*lberc, kjara*  :Love: 
*paty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da iduci mj. ulovite JS i da bude dobitni postupak!
*inaa, nov@* sretno i uspjesno pikanje!
*betocekalicama* saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete!
zna li netko gdje nam je *LOTTOS*?
*clematis* sretno na UZV sutra!
i jos malo koletivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Wooow...lista trudnica nam je sve veca iz mjeseca u mjesec.. Neka nam se tako nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

slabo stojimo s postupcima ovaj mjesec, jako puno curki je na ON-GO ali se ne javljaju...

----------


## jejja

vatra koliko ti jos odbrojavas do starta?

----------


## karla 1980

Ja čekam odgovor iz Maribora kada trebamo biti na FET-u. U subotu je bila ovulacija tako da bi transfer trebao biti u četvrtak. Javim još.

Sretno svim curama.. u postupcima i čekalicama!  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*Bubekice* tražim ja sebe i tražim na tvojoj listi, kad vidim da si me smjestila u 07/2013, a ja idem u 06/2013 na FET, pa me možeš prebacit.  

*Iberc* puno mi je žao  :Love:  znam da je teško, al drži se , doći će  i jesen a dotad ćeš skupit snagu!!

----------


## bubekica

*sara10* znam, to sam slucajno fulala kad sam copy/paste-ala  :Laughing:  sry.

----------


## karla 1980

Odgovor je bio za bubekicu  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

lberc  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Jejja- startam od M koju ocekujem 4.6...ima jos do toga.. Kako si ti?

----------


## Argente

Iberc, Kjara, žao mi je  :Love: 
jedna podnevna zdravica za svih na čekanju:  :pivo: 

a tko se nije upisao magarac je bio:  :Razz: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## bubekica

ANKETA O BROJU JAJNIH STANICA/EMBRIJA/SMRZLICA DOBIVENIH U STIMULIRANIM CIKLUSIMA NAKON 7/2012

...molim ispunite...

----------


## bubekica

hahahha, *argente* od viska glava ne boli.

----------


## Argente

da, da, great minds...  :Wink:

----------


## jejja

ja sam se upisala :tralalalalalala: *Vatra* ok sam, hvala na pitanju, streca me malo lijevo malo desno i jako zaboli kad kihnem ali sve ok, nemam nikakav osjecaj.. napuhana sam jako, jako i imam businu sto je ful cudno za mene i mojih skoro pedeset kila  :Laughing:  .. boobies me bole od utrica vec sad tako da spavanje na trbuhu no-no sto znaci otezano spavanje jer ja ne znam zaspat neg na trbuhu...

----------


## Ginger

lberc  :Love:  žao mi je

bubekica, argente  :Laughing: 
al ja nemam kaj upisati...

ajme, na listi sam  :Grin: 
uzv mi je tek slijedeći tjedan, a meni već lagano mukica...

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Lberc, što reći - žao mi je. Nek jesen bude vaša  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

lberc... Žao mi je  :Love:  držim fige da na jesen bude bingo!
Ginger, samo nek je tebi mukica...  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~ za uzv slijedeći tjedan

----------


## Nellie

*Iberc* žao mi je.

Ja sam jučer počela krvariti, a beta je tek u subotu.  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*Iberc,Nellie*,žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## jejja

tuznice  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Nellie zao mi je

----------


## željkica

Iberc,Nellie,žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Lberc, Nelli...žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## tina29

Iberc,Nellie jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

> Iberc,Nellie jako mi je žao


*x*

----------


## tetadoktor

davno me nije bilo ovdje, pa sam odlučila za početak skuhati jednu jutarnju  :Coffee: 

nakon toga, šaljem milion  :Love:  tužnicama i isto milion  :fige:  svima kome za što treba.

----------


## 123beba

> davno me nije bilo ovdje, pa sam odlučila za početak skuhati jednu jutarnju 
> 
> nakon toga, šaljem milion  tužnicama i isto milion  svima kome za što treba.


Mogu potpisati baš svaki dio... Ja vas čitam no ne pišem puno... Mislim na vas i veselim se svakoj novoj trudnici!!!!
Držite se cure! Sretno svima!
Tetadr. hvala na kavi!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

TD thnx na kavici!
Ugodan dan svima, nadam se lijepim vijestima danas od clematis!

----------


## elen

Dobro jutro svima! 
Pridružujem se kavici i javljam da smo planirani svibanjski fet premjestili u lipanj tak da se nadam da za 12-ak dana startamo...
Svima šaljem puno sretnih i pozitivnih misli i želja!!!!

----------


## valiana

Cure kavica u vašem društvu baš je ugodna :Smile: .Sam meni danas nekak ne paše a inače sam teški kavopija a danas ovu šalicu cijedim od 6 ujutro!I da nisam i neču radit test do ponedeljka :Laughing:  uf još jedan dan s tom odlukom treba preživjet!

----------


## lberc

> Cure kavica u vašem društvu baš je ugodna.Sam meni danas nekak ne paše a inače sam teški kavopija a danas ovu šalicu cijedim od 6 ujutro!I da nisam i neču radit test do ponedeljka uf još jedan dan s tom odlukom treba preživjet!


a jesi karakter :Yes: 

tetadoktor,hvala na kavici,baš paše
ja sam si produžila bolovanje do sutra,jer mi je m poslje neuspjelog postupka,katastrofa,jučer sam između kljukanja tableta protiv bolova okopala cijeli vrt,zvala sam vv,rekla mi sestra da zovem 1dc,da se dogovorio...jedva čekam jesen
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam danas svima bude dobar dan i puno lijepih vijesti,evo vani sunce,a najavili su kišu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morgen...fala na coffee  :Smile: 
Mi smo pribilježeni u Vg za 10 mj (stimul)...vjerujem da će me staviti na Klomifen+ nešto jer sam u prvom postupku imala od takve stimulacije 4 JS..ali sam skoro bila pred HS jer mi Douglas bio pun tekućibe, jajnici 3x veći....nekako bi voljela da je full stimulacija pa da bude više stanica (nadam se da jel...)...tada sam bila dosta mlađa - sad - ko zna...
Čekalice, posebno Valiana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puuuno strpljenja...

----------


## valiana

Strpljen spašen!Ma moje živčeke teško da je više za spasit :Laughing: !zelimo_bebu sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

ja baš strpljenja nemam....testić je neg, ali to je naravno rano još,zar ne???

----------


## valiana

Eto vidiš zakaj si ga delala???? :Evil or Very Mad: Da rano je narvno i čekaj betu i ne živciraj se bezveze nego odmaraj i uživaj! :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja rano je za testic strpi se još malo i odi izvadit betu, znam da nije lako ovo cekanje.
Cure kad vi mislite da mi je najbolje vaditi betu jer testic sam odlucila ne raditi od punkcije je proslo 9 dana a transfer je bija u subotu znaci peti dan od punkcije pa sad nisam pametna kako se to računa za vadjenje bete

----------


## kiki30

tonkice danas ti je tek 3dnt  :Smile:  ja računam test napraviti tamo drugi utorak-znači na 10dnt

----------


## kiki30

a ako bude pozitivan onda ću drugi dan vadit betu

----------


## milasova8

Cure,da vas sve pozdravim i pospem trudnicke prasine***********
Tuznice grlim i vjerujem u uspjeh iduci put
Posluzit cu se kavicom tek sad :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Ok Kiki tako sam i ja negdi mislila, sretno

----------


## kiki30

hvala i tebi isto sretno!!!   :Smile:

----------


## snupi

od 14.06. i ja sam među pikalicama!

----------


## Kjara

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pikanje
svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu i strpljenje do iste
elen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za fet
puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas :Love: 

ja nemam što upisati na listu jer smo po novom zakonu tek u 7 mj u postupku

----------


## clematis

> TD thnx na kavici!
> Ugodan dan svima, nadam se lijepim vijestima danas od clematis!


ja danas nazalost nemam dobre vijesti  :Sad: 

beta je narasla na preko 5000 ali plod se ne vidi. Trudnoca bi trebala biti 5+5/7 i doktor je rekao da se moram javiti na hitno jer je to vanmatericna trudnoca, ma da on u jajovodu ne vidi nikakve promjene.

----------


## Muma

*clematis*  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se!  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Clematis, drži se, i da sve dobro prođe,,, :Love:

----------


## s_iva

> ja danas nazalost nemam dobre vijesti 
> 
> beta je narasla na preko 5000 ali plod se ne vidi. Trudnoca bi trebala biti 5+5/7 i doktor je rekao da se moram javiti na hitno jer je to vanmatericna trudnoca, ma da on u jajovodu ne vidi nikakve promjene.


A da li vidi GV u maternici? Ili baš ništa?
Meni kod bete 1,500 ništa nisu vidjeli u maternici, za tjedan dana beta 9,000 i vidljiva GV+ŽV, a plod vidljiv tek kod bete 30,000.

----------


## Nellie

*Clematis*  :Love:

----------


## clematis

> A da li vidi GV u maternici? Ili baš ništa?
> Meni kod bete 1,500 ništa nisu vidjeli u maternici, za tjedan dana beta 9,000 i vidljiva GV+ŽV, a plod vidljiv tek kod bete 30,000.


draga, nis se ne vidi ni plod ni gv, a trebalo bi se vidit bar nesto jer je danas 5+5 tt. 
sad sam sva u panici, moj dr iz vg je u penziji a ja ne znam di da idem na laparoskopiju. Jel netko bio kad na Merkuru u bolnici, kakvi su doktori, sestre?

----------


## Nellie

Mene je 2006. operirao dr.Kašnar na Merkuru. Kod njega sam išla i privatno na preglede nakon operacije (radi u Poliklinici Podgajski), a dr. Podgajski isto radi na Merkuru. Obojica su mi ok. S njima privatno radi i jedna plava sestra, srednjih godina, koja isto radi na Merkuru, ne znam joj ime i isto je ok. Uglavnom, je da je ta 2006. bila sad već davno, ali ja imam ok iskustva sa svima iz tih dana u bolnici (puknuće ciste; lpsc operacija), osobito sa dr. Kašnarom (u bolnici i nakon nje).

----------


## orhideja.

*clematis*   :Love:

----------


## lberc

clematis,baš mi je žao

----------


## tonkica

Clematis zao mi je, drzi se

----------


## Frćka

Clematis, drž se! :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*Clematis* zao mi je, drzi se !!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Clematis* puno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

clematis žao mi je ...

----------


## mg1975

Evo da i tu prijavim up-date...

FET 10. mj. umjesto 6. mj. - odgođen zbog alergije 
Meni ok. Sad se bacam na planove za more, pripreme za 1. razred OŠ, radove po stanu i dr.


Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

evo da i ja prijavim moj postupak. danas broji 2dnt. ovo je bio fet i vraćene dvije blastice pa bumo vidjeli.
Clematis baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

*clematis*, drži se!
Moja preporuka na Merkuru je dr Zovko - strpljiv, temeljit i ako ti ne smeta što ga baš uvijek ne razumiješ što priča, dobar odabir.

----------


## amazonka

Clematis, baš mi je žao! Drži se!

----------


## tonkica

PetraP sretno i da bude uspjesno

----------


## snupi

Clemanis zao mi je PetraP sretno dalje!

----------


## Kjara

:Sad: clemanis :Love: 
PetraP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

Clematis,žao mi je šaljem jedan ogroman hug  :Love: .Ja sam ti prošli tjedan bila na histeroskopiji  u KB Merkuru i imam samo riječi pohvale.I liječnici i sestre su super.

----------


## tina29

*clematis* jako,jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tikki

*clematis* jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Clematis baš mi je žao, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Nelie zao mi je

Clematis  :Sad:  zao mi je
Bas sam tuzna kad se nakon svega dogodi ovako nesto

snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni

PetraP i za tebe ~~~~~~~

Svima~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Clematis* - koja tragedija... Jako mi je žao.

----------


## žužy

*clematis*, :No: žao mi je jako...samo da sve prođe dobro (ako se takav završetak može nazvati dobrim)
Drži se draga.

----------


## vatra86

Clematis zao mi sto sumnjaju u vanmatericnu, ali ako nisu nista vidjeli na uzv onda scenarij ne mora biti najcrniji ili..? Kad ides opet? Saljem ti veeeliki hug.
Ostalim curkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti

----------


## wanna be mommy

evo da i ovdje javim da sam na svoju osobnu inicijativu, išla vaditi hormone štitnjače i naravno da mi je TSH povišen. T3 i T4 su u granicama normale, a TSH je 5,96 (ref.vrijed. 0,2-4,2). Uzv štitnjače obavila, uredan, e sad idem u utorak na dodatne pretrage da vidim zbog čega mi je tako. 
Tražite od svojih doktora uputnice (ja sam preko privatnog zdravstvenog išla) da obavite pretrage, jer mene u Petrovoj nitko nije slao, bez obzira što sam ja tražila, odgovor je bio nema potrebe imali smo prošli postupak js.

----------


## bubekica

WBM zao mi je za nalaz, al super da si krenula sama kopati. Trebala bi izvaditi fT3, fT4, anti-tpo i anti-tg....

----------


## wanna be mommy

bubi, imam u utorak spojak s odličnim endokrinologom, pa će mi on reći što trebam napraviti, a opća praksa će da štanca uputnice, već mi je za nešto spremila uputnicu (poslala sam joj nalaz na fax) da idem na nuklearnu, tako mi je sestra javila da dođem pokupiti.
Žalosno je što sami moramo kopati, i istraživati,baš sam ljutita na doktore, uf!!!

----------


## Zima77

clematis žao mije drži se ja danas bila na pregledu i startam sa sljedećom m držite mi fige

----------


## žužy

*mommy*,nadam se da se bude to dalo zregulirati i da detaljni nalazi budu ok  :Love: 
Ah,nije naš doktor ni mene htel na pretrage,isto veli da neće to ništ pokazati..al ja htela,žao mi je da se opet sve ponovi sa smrzličem (ako i dođe do fet-a).
Tak da sutra idem na kontrolu nakon spontanog i po uputnice  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

žužy, fučkaš manekena, odi svojoj opće prakse i traži uputnice. svaki taj disbalans u hormonima šteti i začeću i trudnoći itd. Idealan TSH za začeće i trudnoću je oko 2,5, a kod mene više nego duplo, pa ti sad misli...

----------


## Muma

*wbm* ma budi pozitivna, možda sad to izreguliraš i idući nam mjesec ostaneš trudna!  :fige:  Ali jest žalosno da same moramo kopati, biti svoji "doktori i dijagnostičari". Sretno u utorak!

----------


## žužy

> žužy, fučkaš manekena, odi svojoj opće prakse i traži uputnice. svaki taj disbalans u hormonima šteti i začeću i trudnoći itd. Idealan TSH za začeće i trudnoću je oko 2,5, a kod mene više nego duplo, pa ti sad misli...


Ma..opča mi neda,veli da za sve pretrage vezane uz neplodnost neka se obratim svom ginekologu.Tam sam prvo išla..
Ali meni nije problem,moj ginič je fleksibilan i lako se s njim dogovoriti..samo mi treba preporuka mpo stručnjaka,a to sad imam.
Kaj sad dalje,ideš s tim nalazom u Petrovu ili k svojoj opčoj?Ili ti bude endokrinolog dal kakvu terapiju?

----------


## wanna be mommy

budem vidjela kaj bu mi endokrinolog rekao u utorak. svakako ću nalaz odnijeti u Petrovu, taman u srijedu idem po lijekove.

----------


## Vrci

Meni za stitnjacu,iako je otkrivena u sklopu neplodnosti, uputnice daje opca praksa

Jer i kad jednom rodim,i dalje cu imati bolest stitnjace, a onda me nece moci voditi ginekolog

Tako su meni rekli,stitnjaca nije ginekoloski vezana,i zato opca praksa

----------


## dino84

A meni recept za Euthyrox pise ginekologica jer mi opca kaze da posto je stitnjaca povezana s neplodnosti, da mi ona to ne moze pisati. 

Ocito i oni to tumace kako koji zeli i kako im odgovara.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je to glupo. Pa nije neplodnost uzrokovala bolest stitnjace.

To je nesto sto imas,a onda se naknadno na to spojila neplodnost. Sto da je muska neplodnost samo,a zeni otkriju problem sa stitnjacom? Meni nema smisla da je ti ginekoloski problem.

Da,svaki doktor drugacije tumaci.

----------


## dino84

Ma i meni je glupo, i mislim isto kao i ti. Moja dr. opće prakse to tumači ovako: pošto sam štitnjaču kontrolirala u sklopu pretraga vezanih za neplodnost i otkrilo se da imam problema, onda je to ginekološki problem. A da sam štitnjaču kontrolirala prije npr. 2 godine dok nisam bila u MPO vodama, onda bi to bio problem opće prakse. Nema smisla, ali ja njeno mišljenje ne mogu promijeniti. I ovako sam imala dovoljno problema dok se nisam uspjela izboriti da mi uopće napišu recept za lijek.

----------


## crvenkapica77

clematis  jako mi je  zao  , jako    :Sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja valjda imam sreće što mi je prijateljica sestra u ginek. amb. pa dobijem sve uputnice od ginekologa. U manjem mjestu sam pa su valjda i ginići slabiji na nas MPO ljude  :Smile: ...iako sa svojom dr op. prakse bila u svađi oko uputnica...pa ne da za štitnjaču - kao nek se smirim stres je  - kad sam donijela nalaz sa antiTPO 600, a normalan do 5 - onda je zinula i nek idem na UZV hitno (fala B UZV je bio uredan i nemam terapijeu jer je TSH 2)...a zna da se borimo za bebu i ništa..sad šaljem MMa tamo, on nikada ne ide za ništa kod nje - pa njemu da što tražimo...tako da je mir...

----------


## frka

> budem vidjela kaj bu mi endokrinolog rekao u utorak. svakako ću nalaz odnijeti u Petrovu, taman u srijedu idem po lijekove.


wbm, s takvim TSH ne smiješ u postupak, a on se ne može izregulirati u par dana tako da se bojim da ćeš morati odgoditi postupak u 6. mjesecu... ali hvala bogu da si to otkrila jer itekako utječe na začeće i baš je neodgovorno od dr-a u Petrovoj da ga uopće nisu provjerili.

clematis, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  i ja preporučam dr. Podgajskog - fantastičan je liječnik, a prema pacijentima se ponaša baš onako ljudski i normalno, sve objašnjava, za sve odvoji vremena i baš je kako treba biti...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Pa radije cu odgoditi postupak za koji mjesec nego da mi propadne zbog visokog TSH. Nije mi bas da se mogu razbacivati postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## clover

> bubi, imam u utorak spojak s odličnim endokrinologom, pa će mi on reći što trebam napraviti, a opća praksa će da štanca uputnice, već mi je za nešto spremila uputnicu (poslala sam joj nalaz na fax) da idem na nuklearnu, tako mi je sestra javila da dođem pokupiti.
> Žalosno je što sami moramo kopati, i istraživati,baš sam ljutita na doktore, uf!!!


Kod koga si ti u Petrovoj?meni je to čudno jer sam i ja u Petrovoj i prvo što su me tražili i prije oba ivf-a i prije inseminacije su nalazi štitnjače i to stari najviše 6.mj.
To je prvo pogledao i kako sam imala točno 2 TSH išli smo u postupak...skroz čudno...mene doktor poslao na sve što postoji osim na ogtt i koagulogram što sam sama na svoju ruku napravila...

----------


## dino84

*wbm*, imala sam sličnu situaciju kao i ti, na svoju ruku sam provjerila štitnjaču i naravno da nije bila u redu. Dobila sam terapiju Euthyroxom i za tri mjeseca mi se TSH spustio sa 3,64 na 1,61. Žao mi je ako ćeš morati odgoditi postupak, ali bolje da si i to riješiš pa možeš onda biti sigurna da ti štitnjača ne pravi probleme. Sretno!

----------


## kiki30

I meni je trebalo 3 mjeseca da TSH s 3,9 padne na 1,75.Taman kad prođe ljeto to riješiš pa u 9 mj. možaš mirno u postupak.
Joj cure meni danas 5dnt i tako imam neki loš osjećaj,mislim da opet neće bit ništa ni ovaj put.. :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Kiki to su hormoni, nemoj mi bit negativa  :Love:  mozemo mi to i bit ce sve ok (samouvjeravanje ) ...

----------


## Frćka

Ajde sve nam se pridružite na *molitvi za uspjeh*! Svako veče točno u 22 sve molimo za one cure kojima tada treba! Zajedno smo jače! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

kiki30 ajde polako, znas da nas pucaju horomni u toj fazi
ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajde sve nam se pridružite na *molitvi za uspjeh*! Svako veče točno u 22 sve molimo za one cure kojima tada treba! Zajedno smo jače!


Draga, tema je otvorena i vidljiva svima, tko je želio pridružio se ili će se pridružiti.
Moraš razumjeti da nismo svi vjernici.
Iskreno, ja ni ne kužim kakve veze ta tema ima uopće sa MPO i po meni bi trebala biti negdje drugdje prebačena jer ne daje nikakve informacije vezano za postuke, ali ok, ako su moderatori odlučili ju ostaviti ja to poštujem.

----------


## Ruthy

*Bluebella,* slažem se da je to osobni izbor, i da o tome treba tamo govoriti. 
Ne slažem se da to nema veze s MPO jer se radi o temi MPOa i kako se tko s time nosi, odnosno što on(a) osjeća da mu pri tom može pomoći.
Sigurno je teško nekome razumjeti tko ne vjeruje, premda su se tamo javljale cure koje i nisu vjernice... zajednička molitva nije za to da nas dijeli, i da se o tome šire raspre, nedajbože ... 
Pretpostavljam da je moderator to ostavio kao što je ostavio i druge pdfove koji se bave problematikom MPOa - kao što su npr.: kako boli neplodnost, podrška obitelji, i sl. druge tenme.. peace draga  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Bluebella draga, svatko se hvata za najmanju slamku koja bi mogla dovesti do toliko željenog cilja, pa iako je to i par molitvi.... I ne slažem se s tobom da ova tema ne treba biti ovdje.... Itekako je potrebna...

----------


## Frćka

> Draga, tema je otvorena i vidljiva svima, tko je želio pridružio se ili će se pridružiti.
> Moraš razumjeti da nismo svi vjernici.
> Iskreno, ja ni ne kužim kakve veze ta tema ima uopće sa MPO i po meni bi trebala biti negdje drugdje prebačena jer ne daje nikakve informacije vezano za postuke, ali ok, ako su moderatori odlučili ju ostaviti ja to poštujem.


Imaš pravo! ispričavam se, pozvala sam svih u dobroj namjeri smatrajući da svi vjeruju u nešto, pod time mislim i najiskreniju podršku i držanje figa onome kome to u tom momentu treba, ne nužno vjerske molitve...ali dobro, kažem imaš pravo, mene je to oduševilo pa sam u najboljoj želji pozvala sve cure, da se skupi pozitivna energija u određeno vrijeme, da budemo jače, da pošaljemo onome kome treba grupnu misao i podršku ... Moja greška!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* mislim da se ne trabša nikome ispričavat i baš je lijepo što si pozvala cure, koje to žele naravno, da nam se pridruže. 
A *Bluebella* mislim da niti malo nisi u pravu, ova tema je itekako vezana za MPO, i mnoge teme koje su na Popomognutoj oplodnji ne daju informacije o postupcima i sl. već govore o emocijama, kako se osjećamo i tako dalje, a to je jako bitno. Naravno da nisu svi vjernici, al one koje to nisu i koje to ne zanima neće se tamo na toj temi niti pojavljivati i to je sasvim u redu, ali zato ne treba o tome tako oštro! Nama koje smo tamo to zajedništvo puno znači i da znate da molimo i za nevjernice (poput tebe Bluebella) koje se borite za svoje dijete...

----------


## Ginger

ajde cure polako, ni jedna ni druga nije ništa loše mislila

ja osobno nisam vjerink i sasvim mi je svejedno ima li te teme ili nema
ono- tko voli nek izvoli, meni je svejedno - ne smeta me
smeta me kad se otvore neke teme koje su bitne za sve, a reakcije nema
samo vibranje, molitve i skakutanje nije dovoljno
može pomoći, ali nije dovoljno...
hoću reći, molitva treba nekima, ali prava koja su nam zakinuta trebaju svima, ako me kužite

----------


## Bluebella

> *Frćka* Nama koje smo tamo to zajedništvo puno znači i da znate da molimo i za nevjernice (poput tebe Bluebella) koje se borite za svoje dijete...


mali ispravak... nisam nevjernik nego ateist, razlika je velika
bez uvrede svima!




> samo vibranje, molitve i skakutanje nije dovoljno
> može pomoći, ali nije dovoljno...
> hoću reći, molitva treba nekima, ali prava koja su nam zakinuta trebaju svima, ako me kužite


*potpisujem!*

----------


## Frćka

Ok! Sad dosta! :Predaja:   Blubela...ajmo sad ovdje stat sa ovim! Vidim da bodeš i dalje! Prvi put sam mogla shvatit, nisam razmišljala da svi vide temu i naivno sam pozvala svih da se pridruže, nisam razmišljala da ću nekoga uvrijedit, iako i sad ne vidim zašto bi se neko tako osjetio! Svako koga ne zanima je pročitao i prešao dalje! Pa to je samo jedna bezazlena rečenica i nisi trebala tako napast, tvoja reakcija je bila preoštra! Ispričala sam se jer kad vidim da sam nekog povrijedila/ uvrijedila, smatram da je to u redu, ali sama si napisala da treba druge poštovat, pa si mogla preć preko poziva kao što je i poziv na kavu i pustit ostale da same odluče žele ili ne žele! Sad ti napadaš kao da nema onih kojima se taj poziv svidio! Ponavljam, nije bio samo za vjernike, ja sam otvorena prema svemu pogotovao kada definitivno vidim da mi svaka pomoć dobro došla!  Vidim da si trudna! Čestitam i sve najbolje ti želim od srca! Pogotovo sad mislim da nije u redu bio tvoj napad! A sad pusti nas da i mi ostvarimo svoju sreću na način na koji kome odgovara! Ponavljam, to je bio samo bezazleni poziv, ne tema za raspravu i tome na odbrojavanju nije mjesto!  :Predaja:

----------


## sara10

Cure, jeste ili ikad čule za slučaj (a sigurna sam da jeste) da je neka žena, nakon 7,8,9,10 neuspješnih IFV-ova, ostala prirodno trudna?? Uz tešku dijagnozu neplodnosti nje ili njega nebitno, sigurna sam da takvih ima i na ovom forumu cura. Pa se onda  i dr. čudi kako je to muguće uz takvu dijagnozu? Pa zar to nije ČUDO BOŽJE, odnosno Božji dar tom paru???

----------


## bubekica

pa onda nemojte raspravljat. bilo, proslo, pozvala na molitvu, netko drugi ce na kavu...
*sara10* ajmo boga ostaviti na temi za molitve.

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* isprazni pp, pun ti je!

----------


## Frćka

*Saraaaaaa*, :Sad: !  Zaboravite, sad mi pretjerujemo!

----------


## lberc

> Kod koga si ti u Petrovoj?meni je to čudno jer sam i ja u Petrovoj i prvo što su me tražili i prije oba ivf-a i prije inseminacije su nalazi štitnjače i to stari najviše 6.mj.
> To je prvo pogledao i kako sam imala točno 2 TSH išli smo u postupak...skroz čudno...mene doktor poslao na sve što postoji osim na ogtt i koagulogram što sam sama na svoju ruku napravila...


vidiš kakve razlike od bolnice do meni sad na sd dr nije pogledala ni jedan jedini nalaz,osim amh,a njega je ionak vidjela prije godinu dana,ali  je zaboravila,ja sam na svoju ruku napravila sve nalaze i ok su,ali mislim da su nam hormoni itekak važni kod postupka,kaj nisu,pa tsh mi je mogal biti 10,a ona nebi ni znala

----------


## Konfuzija

> Cure, jeste ili ikad čule za slučaj (a sigurna sam da jeste) da je neka žena, nakon 7,8,9,10 neuspješnih IFV-ova, ostala prirodno trudna?? Uz tešku dijagnozu neplodnosti nje ili njega nebitno, sigurna sam da takvih ima i na ovom forumu cura. Pa se onda  i dr. čudi kako je to muguće uz takvu dijagnozu? Pa zar to nije ČUDO BOŽJE, odnosno Božji dar tom paru???


Ovo me uopće ne čudi s obzirom na to kako se kod nas IVF-ovi odrađuju. A ono što je takvome velikome stručnjaku "čudo božje" sasvim sigurno ima svoje objašnjenje. Ukratko, ovaj slučaj više govori o ljudima nego o bogu.
I još nešto. Ja ne bih preporučila nikome da se uzda u čuda, nego da uzme svoju sudbinu u svoje ruke. Mijenjajte klinike, mijenjajte liječnike, tražite drugo i treće i deseto mišljenje, informirajte se što više... Na kraju krajeva, nije li i bog (navodno) rekao "Pomozi sam sebi, pa ću ti i ja pomoći."

----------


## Ruthy

> vidiš kakve razlike od bolnice do meni sad na sd dr nije pogledala ni jedan jedini nalaz,osim amh,a njega je ionak vidjela prije godinu dana,ali  je zaboravila,ja sam na svoju ruku napravila sve nalaze i ok su,ali mislim da su nam hormoni itekak važni kod postupka,kaj nisu,pa tsh mi je mogal biti 10,a ona nebi ni znala


*Iberc* pa koliko često preporučuju da se vade ti hormoni??

----------


## kiki30

ruthy,ja kako sam otkrila povišen TSH svakih dva mjeseca vadim krv a sad kako sam u postupku i svaki mjesec dana-tako me endokrinolog naruči
Hvala cure,joj baš me neki pesimizam ulovio,onda cijeli dan me trbuh rastura kod pred stvari..a vidjeti ćemo,nada je još uvijek tu
jejja,drži mi se.. :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

Ne gubi nadu, draga Kiki  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

> Ovo me uopće ne čudi s obzirom na to kako se kod nas IVF-ovi odrađuju. A ono što je takvome velikome stručnjaku "čudo božje" sasvim sigurno ima svoje objašnjenje. Ukratko, ovaj slučaj više govori o ljudima nego o bogu.
> I još nešto. Ja ne bih preporučila nikome da se uzda u čuda, nego da uzme svoju sudbinu u svoje ruke. Mijenjajte klinike, mijenjajte liječnike, tražite drugo i treće i deseto mišljenje, informirajte se što više... Na kraju krajeva, nije li i bog (navodno) rekao "Pomozi sam sebi, pa ću ti i ja pomoći."


Neću više spominjat dragoga Boga na ovoj temi, al moarm se samo nadovezat na ovaj citat iz B. koji je Konfuzija napisala: Pomozi sam sebi, pa ću ti ja pomoći"  Ipak se na kraju sve svodi na to da nam Bog pomogne!!
Cure svima želim sreću u ovim MPO vodama!

----------


## sara10

> ruthy,ja kako sam otkrila povišen TSH svakih dva mjeseca vadim krv a sad kako sam u postupku i svaki mjesec dana-tako me endokrinolog naruči
> Hvala cure,joj baš me neki pesimizam ulovio,onda cijeli dan me trbuh rastura kod pred stvari..a vidjeti ćemo,nada je još uvijek tu
> jejja,drži mi se..


[*B]Kik*[/B] draga kako je tebi beta tako daleko 07.06., pa koji ti je danas dnt? Ma normalno je to sve što osjećaš, to je bura simptoma i emocija nakon transfera, izdržati ćeš ti do kraja, nadam se pozitivnog kraja!!

----------


## kiki30

danas je 5dnt blastice-a da kod nas u Ri se beta vadi 21dnt !! normalno ko izdrži do tada haha-mislim da ja neću ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Da ja upadnem malo
Moj tsh je bio 7,11 i u petrovoj nisu taj nalaz ni pogledali a na sd su me to prvo trazili. Mene endokrinologu salje opca praksa i pise mi terapiju. A moja antitjela su 7500 a normalno je 5 tsh mi je pred 3 tj bio 2.6 a t3 i t4 su ok i u trudnoci svaki mj vadim hormone i salje me opca

----------


## wanna be mommy

Stimulaciju sam dobila automatizmom ko ostale cure bez da je netko pogledao moje spolne hormone, a kamoli da su me prije slali da vadim tsh. Jedino je na punkciji sestra Irena pitala za spolne hormone i upisala u karton

----------


## ljubilica

*wbm* ja sam još od jutrošnjeg razgovora pod dojmom!!! pa ja ne mogu vjerovati da ti nisi vadila hormone, odnosno u zadnje vrijeme sve vjerujem...
kad sam 1.put došla u Petrovu, dr. me odmah htjela poslati na vađenje ali kako sam ja došla već s nalazima, samo sam trebala ponoviti neke ....
nadam se da ćeš riješiti tsh..
a šta ti je rekla s.Irena kad si rekla da nemaš nalaze???
curke, daj kad pišete Petrova, navedite dr. da ga znamo izbjegavati  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Ljubilica, imala sam nalaze od spolnih hormona i to sam joj dala, za stitnjacu me nije pitala...
Svasta se dogadja, najbolji primjer je na pdf koliko js ste dobili.... Tu ima svega i mislim da nas filaju stimulacijom a rezultati nikakvi. Cast izuzecima!

----------


## wanna be mommy

I da, u dogovoru s MM definitivno odgadjamo postupak dok mi se TSH ne snizi. Necemo riskirati i prokockati vrijedan postupak s takvim nalazom.

----------


## lberc

ruthy,ne znam svako koliko preporučuju napraviti,jer su me na sd od kad sam dolje  mislim okoi tri godine,tražili samo prvi put,ja ih vadim prije svakog postupka na svoju ruku,molim dr da mi daju uputnice jer mi nalazi trebaju za postupak,a na kraju ih ni niko ne vidi..bar sam ja smirenija kad znam da su mi nalazi ok

konfuzija,slažem se sa tobom,da se moramo boriti,mijenjati klinike,pomoći same sebi,ali reci mi kak da napravim,ja bi jako rado napravila još neke pretrage osim ovih redovitih kaj stalno radim jer mislim da je to problem kad ti ne uspije ni deset postupaka,ali nedaju ti nikakve uputnice,jer nisi imala ni jedan spontani...kaj ja sad da napravim,kak da dobijem uputnicu za trombofiliju kad ti vele da su ti dali savršene embrije,ljekove i nemaju ti kaj više dati,da ne spominjem imunološke,za to pak valjda nemam nikakve šanse napravit.

----------


## dino84

Iberc, pokusaj, naravno ako imas mogucnosti, otici kod nekog privatnika na konzultacije, kod nekoga tko vodi racuna o imunologiji i trombofiliji.  Pa mozda mozes njega pitati za dodatne pretrage. To sam ja planirala napraviti da mi moj dr. nije napisao pretrage. Jer mi stvarno nema smisla da te nakon toliko neuspjelih postupaka nitko nije poslao na neke dodatne pretrage.

----------


## lberc

> Iberc, pokusaj, naravno ako imas mogucnosti, otici kod nekog privatnika na konzultacije, kod nekoga tko vodi racuna o imunologiji i trombofiliji.  Pa mozda mozes njega pitati za dodatne pretrage. To sam ja planirala napraviti da mi moj dr. nije napisao pretrage. Jer mi stvarno nema smisla da te nakon toliko neuspjelih postupaka nitko nije poslao na neke dodatne pretrage.


probat ću se prebacit drugom ginekologu,kod njega sam zadnji put došla kad sam trebala uputnicu,i sve sam mu ispričala,čudio se za tu trombofiliju kak nisam napravila,i rekal mi je ak kaj trebam da ga samo nazovem...a kak sad opet mislim ići na vv,probala bum i dolje dr molit za neke pretrage..budem uporna i dosadna,ak treba,na sd nisu baš bili zainteresirani za nekaj dodatno,a bumo vidli,nadam se da bum do 40,nekak uspjela,prirodno,potpomognuto ili posvojenje.

----------


## mostarka86

> Ovo me uopće ne čudi s obzirom na to kako se kod nas IVF-ovi odrađuju. A ono što je takvome velikome stručnjaku "čudo božje" sasvim sigurno ima svoje objašnjenje. Ukratko, ovaj slučaj više govori o ljudima nego o bogu.
> I još nešto. Ja ne bih preporučila nikome da se uzda u čuda, nego da uzme svoju sudbinu u svoje ruke. Mijenjajte klinike, mijenjajte liječnike, tražite drugo i treće i deseto mišljenje, informirajte se što više... Na kraju krajeva, nije li i bog (navodno) rekao "Pomozi sam sebi, pa ću ti i ja pomoći."


x

----------


## Inesz

> Stimulaciju sam dobila automatizmom ko ostale cure bez da je netko pogledao moje spolne hormone, a kamoli da su me prije slali da vadim tsh. Jedino je na punkciji sestra Irena pitala za spolne hormone i upisala u karton



Ovo je za plakati. Ovo nije adekvatno liječenje neplodnosti. Ovako će se brzo ispucati pravo na 4 stimulirana a trudnoće neće biti. Onda nam ostaje samo da plaćamo u privatnim klinikama po 20 000 kn ili čaki i više za stimulirani postupak. 

Pa, mi budimo ovce i šutimo pred liječnicima u bolnicama. Skakućimo po forumu nadajući se božjem čudu.

Ali, dijete će moći imati oni koji mogu platiti, odnosno otplaćivati kredit za liječenje u privatnim ustanovama.

Neka nas i dalje stimuliraju na pamet, bez uvida u osnovne pretrage.

Neka nam i dalje u bolnicama daju mizerne doze lijekova za stimulaciju.

Neka i dalje u bolnicama rade slabe stimulacije u kojima  čak i mlade, zdrave cure dobiju po par jajnih stanica, neka i dalje rade stimulirane postupke u iz kojih rijetko koji par može imati smrznute embrije...

Cure i dečki, trgnite se. Educirajte se, informirajte se. Radi se o vašem zdravlju, vašoj šansi da budete roditelji. Budite odlučni i tražite najbolji mogući stimulirani postupak, postupak koji će biti određen po pravilima struke i individualno prilagođen vašim potrebama.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Inesz, tocno tako. Da nisam na svoju ruku isla istrazivati ispucala bi postupke i kaj onda?? Boli uvo doktore. Ma ljuta sam ko pas, sad cu sve moguce pretrage obaviti i tek onda u postupak.

----------


## sara10

*Inesz* slažem se otprilike sa svim što si napisala, takva je situacija u našim bolnicama. Zato se ja i ne liječim u bolnici već privatno i jako sam zadovoljna, usluga na visokom nivou, već 2. put imam smrznute embrije. Iako u bolnici u ST-u mislim traže isto sve da se izvadi prije postupka, ali je situacija ipak drugačija nego privatno. Jednom sam milsila ići u bolnicu u ST se liječit (nakon 3. neuspjeha), ali sam s ebrže-bolje vratila u Cita. Skupo je, ali ja zato neću na putovanje, i neke dr. luksuze sebi priuštit...I čak i dr. izlazi u susret i što se cijene tiče kada netko pokšava već po tko zna koji put (barem u mom slučaju).

----------


## Ginger

jutrooooo!
evo prvo kavica  :Coffee: 


i onda jedan veeeeliki potpis na Inesz!!!

----------


## ljube

> Svasta se dogadja, najbolji primjer je na pdf koliko js ste dobili.... Tu ima svega i mislim da nas filaju stimulacijom a rezultati nikakvi.


Baš tako, filaju nas stimulacijom, ali uslijed nedostatka lijekova i sredstava te stimulacije su sve lošije i lošije, dobivamo manje jajnih stanica, najčešće nema ništa za zamrznuti, duge su liste čekanja, to sve rezultira puno manjom šansom da postanemo roditelji, a o bezvoljnosti i ravnodušnosti liječnika koji nas liječe je i suviše govoriti. Nikako nismo na dobrom putu...
Koliko nam u takvoj surovoj realnosti može pripomoći turbo pozitivna misao, skakutanje, vibranje, bojim se vrlo malo, nedovoljno.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Slažem se sa INESZ u svakom pogledu. No rastužuje me i ljuti što i pisanje određenim ljudima ode u zaborav..ako i pročitaju mail - dam glavu..
Nije svakome jednostavno reći DR u "glavu" što misli, ja sam možda i jedna od tih - no suptilno kažem što mislim i guram papire pod nos..ima hrpa cura oko mene koje pojma o pojmu nemaju kad idu u MPO - i ne žele se informirati jer kažu da ih to zbunjuje...tu se ne može pomoći, tko ne želi pomoć u innformiranju...
Konkretno, moja kuma je na moj nagovor otišla na obradu na VV, ostala T od prvog pokušaja, ima smrzliće i dalje pojma nema koliko je inekcija dobila, šta kud gdje...rodila je već, preslatku djevojčicu, ići će po svoje smrzliće, ali radi samo ono što joj DR kaže, ne informira se okolo i ima jednostavno sreće....

----------


## kameleon

cure,svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za velike bete ovaj mjesec!!!!!!!!i idući, i onaj iza njega..i sve ostale mjesece.... :Heart: 
jejja, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusiće!!
ja krenula u prirodnjak, brzi start, sutra možda već štoperica!ubrzao se folikul...proljeće ili šta?!?!?!  :Laughing: 
puno puno pozdrava svima!!

----------


## ici

> Ovo je za plakati. Ovo nije adekvatno liječenje neplodnosti. Ovako će se brzo ispucati pravo na 4 stimulirana a trudnoće neće biti. Onda nam ostaje samo da plaćamo u privatnim klinikama po 20 000 kn ili čaki i više za stimulirani postupak. 
> 
> Pa, mi budimo ovce i šutimo pred liječnicima u bolnicama. Skakućimo po forumu nadajući se božjem čudu.
> 
> Ali, dijete će moći imati oni koji mogu platiti, odnosno otplaćivati kredit za liječenje u privatnim ustanovama.
> 
> Neka nas i dalje stimuliraju na pamet, bez uvida u osnovne pretrage.
> 
> Neka nam i dalje u bolnicama daju mizerne doze lijekova za stimulaciju.
> ...


 Pozdrav cure evo i mene nakon dugoooo ne pisanja...moram se osvrnit na ovu temu jer sam ja doživila suprotno od ovoga(na moje iznenađenje)....Trenutni (zadnji postupak sam odradila u KBC SPLIT i ostala iznenađena cijelom predprocedurom dakle: morala sam ponovit hormone štitnjače,prolaktina,progesterona,test na trombofiliju,AMH,brisevi,HIV i ne mogu se sitit svega manje "važnoga"  Iskreno memam potrebu nikoga braniti ni hvaliti ali ostala sam iznenađena, jer do sad smo bili kod privatnika koji je od poćetka bio samo fokusiran  na loš spermiogram MM i tek nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja kod njih i 2 u MB mi je predložio da izvadim hormone i AMH jer je taj postupak(4) bio kod njih ali preko HZZO-a. Ne treba misiti da su privatnici jedini koji su temeljiti u mom slućaju me tek sad nakon 7 godina neko pošteno obradio.
Eto ako nekom može pomoći da nije u zabludi aklo platiš da i dobiješ uslugu kod nas nije tako nažalost.

----------


## jejja

Kameleon, neka ubrzani bude sretan!!!

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude brzo i uspjesno!  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

> cure,svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> za velike bete ovaj mjesec!!!!!!!!i idući, i onaj iza njega..i sve ostale mjesece....
> jejja, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusiće!!
> ja krenula u prirodnjak, brzi start, sutra možda već štoperica!ubrzao se folikul...proljeće ili šta?!?!?! 
> puno puno pozdrava svima!!


Kameleon i ja sutra štopericu i ponedjeljak punkcija.... Sretno nam bilo!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kika222, kameleon* zelim vam uspjesne prirodnjake!

----------


## Ruthy

*Kameleon i Kika222* da se folikulići pokažu u punom sjaju  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> *Inesz* slažem se otprilike sa svim što si napisala, takva je situacija u našim bolnicama. Zato se ja i ne liječim u bolnici već privatno i jako sam zadovoljna, usluga na visokom nivou, već 2. put imam smrznute embrije. Iako u bolnici u ST-u mislim traže isto sve da se izvadi prije postupka, ali je situacija ipak drugačija nego privatno. Jednom sam milsila ići u bolnicu u ST se liječit (nakon 3. neuspjeha), ali sam s ebrže-bolje vratila u Cita. Skupo je, ali ja zato neću na putovanje, i neke dr. luksuze sebi priuštit...I čak i dr. izlazi u susret i što se cijene tiče kada netko pokšava već po tko zna koji put (barem u mom slučaju).


Ovako, Saro, i ostali...
Neki ljudi jedva skucaju novce i za režije, stan i hranu, a o luksuzima da ne govorimo, dakle nemaju na čemu uštedjeti. S druge strane, isti ti ljudi, isto kao i ti i ja i bilo tko drugi imaju pravo na korektno i profesionalno liječenje. Standardi i smjernice za takvo liječenje doneseni su od domaćih i međunarodnih profesionalnih udruga. Ti standardi i smjernice se moraju primjenjivati apsolutno svugdje jer je to pošteno i zakonito. Državne bolnice su mjesta gdje se liječi najviše (luksuz-free) ljudi, pa ako te bolnice ne primjenjuju te standarde i smjernice, razina medicinske usluge se snižava u cijeloj državi, što znači da će i privatnik mudro zaključiti da to može s manje angažmana odrađivati, a jednaku si lovu u džep pospremiti. Dakle, ako se ukupni standard zdravstvene njege u državi snizi, nećeš ni ti kod privatnika dobro proći. 
I još dodatna dimenzija ovoj priči je da gomila liječnika paralelno radi i u državnoj i privatnoj klinici (Cito je tu jedan od izuzetaka, koliko znam).
Malo mi je glupo uopće pisati o tomu, jer to svi znamo ali se nisam mogla ne osvrnuti.

----------


## kiki30

Kameleon i Kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!

----------


## tonkica

Kameleon i Kika puno vam srece zelim i da bude uspjesno.

----------


## ksena28

> Ovo je za plakati. Ovo nije adekvatno liječenje neplodnosti. Ovako će se brzo ispucati pravo na 4 stimulirana a trudnoće neće biti. Onda nam ostaje samo da plaćamo u privatnim klinikama po 20 000 kn ili čaki i više za stimulirani postupak. 
> 
> Pa, mi budimo ovce i šutimo pred liječnicima u bolnicama. Skakućimo po forumu nadajući se božjem čudu.
> 
> Ali, dijete će moći imati oni koji mogu platiti, odnosno otplaćivati kredit za liječenje u privatnim ustanovama.
> 
> Neka nas i dalje stimuliraju na pamet, bez uvida u osnovne pretrage.
> 
> Neka nam i dalje u bolnicama daju mizerne doze lijekova za stimulaciju.
> ...


c/p ovaj post na sve teme! u cjelosti! ovo treba bit biblija svima nama!

----------


## ici

I ja se slažem da treba copyrati na sve stranice samo bi još dodala da to isto vrijedi za sve koji se bave IVF-om bilo privatno bilo državno

----------


## orhideja.

*Kameleon  Kika222*  sretno vam  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## lberc

ja se slažem da je situacija po bolnicama grozna,i ja radim u bolnici i na žalost svagdje je isto
mislim da ima cura kaj se bore za uputnice,dodatne pretrage,evo ja sam sad imala dva transfera koji su bili gori od punkcije,a prije toga svaki put normalno..ja sad moram prije novog postupka obavezno napravit pretrage i vidjeti zakaj je to tak,normalno da težak transfer još dodatno umanjuje šanse
na transferu me samo pitaju ak sam imala nekakav zahvat..ne nisam,ali možda trebam nekakav,borila se bum da se najde u čemu je problem,ja znam da mi nijedan mpo dr nebu rekal,odite vidite u čemu je problem,tražila budem od svog ginekologa sve moguće pretrage kaj mi on može dati..nadam se da bumo otkrili u čemu je problem...i sigurna sam da budem jednom uspjela i bez privatnika jer si to nemrem priuštiti.ja sam ovaj put imala punu stimulaciju,pa opet malo stanica
a da se bude štedilo,to znam,kod nas se već počelo
kameleon i kika,sretno sa prirodnjacima

----------


## sara10

Naravno da bi standardi liječenja trebali biti svugdje isti, i u državnim bolnicama i u privatnm klinikama, ali to nažalost u našoj zemlji nije tako i to svi znamo, ne samo na ovom području MPO-a nego u cijelom zdravstvu. Privatnik je ipak privatnik...on živi od naših usluga i novaca i naravno da će se više potrudit. Ja bi isto rado da mogu sve na teret HZZO-a, ali smatram da je u ST-u bolji izbor Cito od bolnice i eto, ako mogu tako reć, imam sreću da zasad mogu ići u privatnika, a i bitno je dr. i njegovu timu vjerovati i uspjeh će uslijediti.

----------


## ici

*Iberc* ja sam stalno imala "osjećaj" da i sa mnom nešto ne štima ali kako na početkuništa ne znaš tako i ne tražiš,uglavnom nakon 3 neuspijeha kod ST privatnika odlučili se za MB  x 2 isto slaba moja reakcija i slabo se oplodilo ajde opet se vratim starom MPO-cu dakle prošle 4 god a ja bez obrade samo su se bazirali na MM,znači tek nakon što su počeli raiti sa HZZO-om su me poslali za hormone štitnjače i AMH :Confused:  :Confused: .....a ja ništa niti pitala niti tražila glupo ali to je tako. Ispalo je da mi je AMH 12.09 a sad je 8.9,možda da sam odmah sve napravila bilo bi najvjerovtnije isto ali ioak ostaje gorak okus neozbiljnog pristupa od samog starta. Moj savjet je šta i sama kažeš ne čekajte od nikoga ništa nego pitaj pa makar se veličine našle uvrijeđene

----------


## ici

> Naravno da bi standardi liječenja trebali biti svugdje isti, i u državnim bolnicama i u privatnm klinikama, ali to nažalost u našoj zemlji nije tako i to svi znamo, ne samo na ovom području MPO-a nego u cijelom zdravstvu. Privatnik je ipak privatnik...on živi od naših usluga i novaca i naravno da će se više potrudit. Ja bi isto rado da mogu sve na teret HZZO-a, ali smatram da je u ST-u bolji izbor Cito od bolnice i eto, ako mogu tako reć, imam sreću da zasad mogu ići u privatnika, a i bitno je dr. i njegovu timu vjerovati i uspjeh će uslijediti.


Mislim da ne treba tako baš isticati PRIVATNIKE jer ja sam primjer ofrlje pristupa kod privatika......ni briseva ni hormona ničega a 4 stimulcije kod istog

----------


## lberc

ici,meni su svi hormoni dobri,amh,mi je 16 i nešto,ali ja i uz punu stimulaciju dobim malo stanica,valjda su godine problem

----------


## Snekica

Iberc ma o kojim godima ti pričaš?!  :Smile:

----------


## ici

Evo moje statistike:

 1 ivf +icsi femara 1 JS-1 ET 27god
 2 ivf+icsi femara 2  JS-0 ET 27 god
 3 ivf + isci femara 2 JS 2 ET 28 god
 4 ivf + icsi gonal + deca 5 JS -1 ET 29god
 5 ivf + icis gonal + deca 5 JS  3 ET 30 god
 6 ivf +icsi 28 menopura 4 JS tri praze 1 nezrela 31
 7 ivf + icsi 30 gonala + deca 4 JS 1 ET 33 god

Ja nisam imala godine a isto loše od starta reagiranje koje je obrazložio niski AMH

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo moje statistike:
> 
>  1 ivf +icsi femara 1 JS-1 ET 27god
>  2 ivf+icsi femara 2  JS-0 ET 27 god
>  3 ivf + isci femara 2 JS 2 ET 28 god
>  4 ivf + icsi gonal + deca 5 JS -1 ET 29god
>  5 ivf + icis gonal + deca 5 JS  3 ET 30 god
>  6 ivf +icsi 28 menopura 4 JS tri praze 1 nezrela 31
>  7 ivf + icsi 30 gonala + deca 4 JS 1 ET 33 god
> ...


Ici, a zašto ste prva 3 Ivf išli samo sa Femarom?

Pitam jer znam da Cito ima praksu da kod slabije ovarijske rezerve prakticira Femarske postupke.

----------


## ici

> Ici, a zašto ste prva 3 Ivf išli samo sa Femarom?
> 
> Pitam jer znam da Cito ima praksu da kod slabije ovarijske rezerve prakticira Femarske postupke.


bili su ujereni mlada pa ču dobro reagirati...

----------


## clematis

curke evo danas su me pustili iz bolnice na vikend.
Ne znam da li je oo ok tema, ali se nadam da ce moderatori premjestiti ako treba.
Zeljela bi napisati kronologiju za cure kojima ce mozda zatrebati kao sto je meni trebalo. 
Bitna cinjenica je da sam ja prije godinu dana bila na lap opperaciji gdje su mi izvadili lijevi jajovod zbog toga sto mi se zacepio i pretvorio u veliku cistu.
Bila sam na hitnom pregledu u nedjelju jer sam primjetila slabe tragove sukrvice i poslije popodnevne kavice otisla lagano na pregled. 
Dr je ustanovio da se trudnoca ne vidi na ultrazvuku ali da nema krvarenja pa za sad nije hitni slucaj.
U utorak idem kod svog dr na vv i on isto kaze da nema ploda u maternici i da nek napravim betu. Taj dan je bila preko 5000. Dr me upucuje na hitnu hospitalizaciju jer sa tako visokom betom mora se vidjet plod. Javljam se u bolnicu, zadrzavaju me naravno, pegledaju na ultrazvuku i ne nalaze plod niti u maternici niti u preostalom desnom jajovodu.  Da, moram napomenuti da nisam imala nikakvih bolova.
Sutradan rade betu, malo je pala na 4500 i rade mi ultrazvuk. Dr me pregledava i rosta po desnoj strani tj gleda desni jajovod i ne uspijeva naci plod u jajovodu, naravno prije toga sam mu napomenula da mi je lijevi izvadjen prije godinu dana. Neki vrag mu nije dao mira i pogleda on malo detaljnije lijevu stranu i pronadje plod na lijevoj strani maternice i to u malom komadicu jajovoda koji se nastavlja na lijevi rog maternice a isti su odlucili ne odrezati na prijasnjoj lap. operaciji.

Tu moram reci da je taj dr FACA i jedini je uspio pronaci plod.  :Very Happy:  jer sve prije sam ja uvjeravala da lijevog nema....

Taj dan su mi dali inekciju mtx-a. Dan poslije je beta narasla na malo preko 5000, sto je dr rekao da je ocekivano.
Danas mi je beta bila skoro 7000 i dr se i dalje ne zabrinjava pretjerano jer se u toj terapiji moze ocekivati da u prvih 7 dana terapije mtx beta raste.
Malo mi je poceo i neki spotting, ali ni za to se ne zabrinjavaju previse. Plod nema srcanu akciju i to je dobro.

Nakon vikenda se vracam u bolnicu i ponavljam betu, ako ista ne pocne padati dat ce mi jos jednu dozu mtx.
Daljnji plan lijecenja je s mtx osim ukoliko ne dodje do krvarenja pracenog jakim bolovima. Ako se zakomplicira idem na lap operaciju sa mogucnoscu da se predje na laparatomiju.

moram priznati da mi se za sad svidja nacin lijecenja, paze da bude najmanje moguce invazivno, ali ni u kom slucaju ne otpisuju i klasicnu operaciju ali samo ukoliko to bude bilo neophodno.

Zao mi je kaj se taj malisa pogubio unutra i zavukao se u ''rupu'' bas mi je bio prirastao srcu.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sad cu napraviti malu pauzu u IVF i probat malo se oporaviti.

----------


## žužy

Ajme *clematis*...Drži se,šaljem veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Ruthy

*clematis*  :Love:  i da sve bude dobro, hrabrice...

----------


## sara10

*Clematis* puno mi je žao  :Love:   Držim  :fige:  da se sve završi dobro i da se ovo ljeto odmoriš i skupiš snagu za dalje!!!

----------


## sara10

*Ici*, mislim da svi možemo reći čime ili s kime smo zadovoljni ili ne, a ja sam sa svojim dr. i klinikom jako zadovoljna. Što se tiče briseva i hormona, pa ali to nije uvjet da se to napravi prije prvog postupka uopće, bez obzira ide li se u privatnika ili u bolnicu? Ja nisam mogla krenuti u prvi postupak dok nisam imala sve nalaze. A kad su mi nalazi bili stariji od 1 god. sve sam ponovo izvadila i donijela dr. i bio zadovoljan time. Evo ni meni nije uspjelo 4 puta kod istog dr, ali idem dalje. Pa ženama diljem Hrvatske ne uspijeva iz tko zna kojeg puta, trebamo biti samo uporne i ne posustati.

----------


## orhideja.

*clematis* ajme, šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:  i držim  :fige:  da sve brzo prođe... Da se nakon ovoga ljepo odmoriš-i skupiš snage za dalje  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Clematis baš mi je zao, drži se i saljem ti veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## ici

> *Ici*, mislim da svi možemo reći čime ili s kime smo zadovoljni ili ne, a ja sam sa svojim dr. i klinikom jako zadovoljna. Što se tiče briseva i hormona, pa ali to nije uvjet da se to napravi prije prvog postupka uopće, bez obzira ide li se u privatnika ili u bolnicu? Ja nisam mogla krenuti u prvi postupak dok nisam imala sve nalaze. A kad su mi nalazi bili stariji od 1 god. sve sam ponovo izvadila i donijela dr. i bio zadovoljan time. Evo ni meni nije uspjelo 4 puta kod istog dr, ali idem dalje. Pa ženama diljem Hrvatske ne uspijeva iz tko zna kojeg puta, trebamo biti samo uporne i ne posustati.


Nema veze koliko si puta kod nekog bila i je li uspijelo ili ne nego to ima veze s tim kako ti dr pristupi...ako te baš zanima i ja sam svoje prvi i još tri postupka obavila u CITA i ni kod prvog ni hod trećeg postupka mi dr nije napravio nikakce nalaze samo se bazirao na loš nalaz MM.....Eto izgleda da su naučili da se tako ne radi jer vidim da je kkod tebe drugačije...samo sam htjela naglastit da nema veze u koga se liječiš važno ja kako ti pristupi....kad sam se vratila iz MB u CITA dr je bio malo uvrijeđen i nije ga zanimala stimulacija i kakvi su bili embriji nego šas smo tamo toliko plačali pa mogli so kod njih.
U bolnici sam eto naletila na DR koja je sve papire zatražila da donesem i da napravim kompletnu obradu iako vidiš sa drugima nije takav slučaj izgleda da ovisi na kakvog čovjeka naletiš šta nebi trebalo biti jer oni su tamo radi nas ane mi radi njih.

----------


## corinaII

Clantis draga moja s joj drži se. Uff te V.M trudnoće su prava igra živaca a znam kako ti je draga moja ja sam imala dvije.

----------


## kika222

Clematis   :Love:  , uz tebe smo...

----------


## Nellie

Clematis  :Love: 

Evo samo da javim, iako nije neka vijest za javljanje, da sam vadila betu dan ranije jer s obzirom na krvarenje nije bilo smisla čekati do sutra. Naravno, ništa ni od ovog postupka. Beta 1,0.

I imam jedno pitanje, ako može pomoć. Htjela bih napraviti prohodnost jajovoda, iako ona u našem slučaju nije važna, ali svejedno. S obzirom da smo ''odmah'' nakon mm otkrića lošeg spermiograma prebačeni u mpo vode, nisam ju nikad radila. Pitala sam dr.A danas za to. Rekao je kako kod nas nema neke indikacije za prirodnu trudnoću, pa time ni za to da mi ginić napiše uputnicu za provjeru prohodnosti u bolnici, pa da ju obavim negdje privatno, ultrazvučno. Ima netko neki savjet, prijedlog kod koga i okvirnu cijenu? 
Hvala unaprijed svima!

----------


## kameleon

> Clematis   , uz tebe smo...


x
kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjake!!
cure, hvala vam na vibricama!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Nellie* zao mi je sto nije uspjelo  :Sad:  
Ja sam radila pregled prohodnosti jajovoda u Poliklinici Harni. Cijena 1000 kn (valjda se smije napisati). Mogu ih samo pohvaliti. Radi se sredinom ciklusa, trebaju nalazi od briseva ne stariji od 6 mj.
Za dodatni info tu sam.
Zelim ti skoru trudnocu.

----------


## bubekica

Clematis, nemam rijeci draga... Drzi se!
Nellie, saljem hug! Zasto bi htjela na hsg? Privatno ti to kosta 1500-2000kn, koliko znam, radi ga betaplus, za druge ne znam.

----------


## tonkica

Nellie zao mi je, zelim ti puno srece za dalje.

----------


## clematis

curke, divne ste. Hvala vam na rijecima utjehe i zagrljajima, jedino vi mozete zapravo shvatiti kako mi je sad.  :Heart: 

drzim vam svima rucnonozne fige da sve uskoro docekate svoje pozitivne bete. :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Clematis draga jako ni je zao. Necjerojatno ali i ja cu napisat svoju sutuaciju. Prosle godine endometriotucna cista od 10cm. Pokusaj laparoskopije nije uspio zato jer sve se zalijepilo. Napravljena laparotomija i odstranjeni lijeci jajnik i jajovod. Ove godine krenuli s ivf-om. Puna stimulacija i vidi se jedan folikul a ostali su manji. Na kraju dobivena jedna JS i napravljen transfer 1 embrija. 11dnt beta 10, 14dnt 15, 17dnt 20, prokrvarila 14dnt, skinuli me s terapije, bila menga tjedan dana al malo slabijeg intenziteta neg inace. 18dnt beta 80, na UZV se ne vidi nista, 25dnt beta 1200, na UZ pronadju plod u bataljku odstranjenig jajovoda odbosno u rogu maternice. Odmah me hospitaliziraju. 26dnt beta 1600, uvode mi metotreksat svaki drugi dan, a izmedju leukovorin. Krvaruckanje prisutno. Danas beta 2330, moglo se to ocekivat, idem na UZ i sve stabilno. Od ponedjeljka ponovno MTX
Operaciju bi htjeli izbjec jer je na opasnom mjestu trudnoca i to znaci vjerojatno ponovna laparotomija i odstranjenje maternice. Brinem se al se drzim.

----------


## innu

clematis, mima32 :Love:  cure držite se...

----------


## maca papucarica

Clematis, Mima32, nemam pametnih rijeci, samo zagrljaj za utjehu  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Clematis,Mima,žao mi je kaj morate to prolaziti
Nellie :Love:

----------


## željkica

*clematis, mima32* cure držite se! :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

O mima draga drži se .da sve završi dobro

----------


## Nellie

Hvala vam svima!
*Bubekica*, nemam neki poseban razlog, a nije da ne znam kaj bih s vremenom i novcima. Jednostavno mi je žao kaj to nisam nikad radi sebe provjerila, čisto da znam. 2006. kad su mi operirali cistu koja je pukla, vele da je bilo previše krvi u trbušnoj šupljini, pa nisu stigli, usput, pogledati jajovode. Soc. ginić, koji me vodio do operacije, cijelo vrijeme je tvrdio da imam policistične jajnike. Nakon toga mijenjam soc.ginića, koji tvrdi da uopće nemam pcos jer da ih imam da bi mi usput napravili driling jajnika. Nakon toga odlazim kod dr. Kašnara, koji me je i operirao na Merkuru, i koji mi je objasnio, konačno po prvi put, da imam mikro pcos, a da za driling nije bilo potrebe jer se on radi kada žene žele ostati trudne (tada još nismo planirali trudnoću) jer ima ograničeni ''vijek trajanja''. Kada smo se odlučili na trudnoću i kad smo shvatili da baš ne ide, a još nismo znali za muški faktor, dr. Kašnar predlaže driling jajnika uz provjeru prohodnosti, laparoskopski. U međuvremenu smo saznali za mm spermiogram, pa se od toga odustalo jer smo odmah prebačeni u mpo. Za odustanak je bio i drugi dr, kod kojeg sam išla privatno, dr. Vrčić iz Petrove. Uglavnom, da skratim priču, jasna mi je situacija sa spermiogramom, ali eto, nekako radi mene same mi je žao kaj nismo nikad napravili tu prohodnost, čisto da znam.

----------


## mostarka86

mima32, drži se ženo draga...čuvam fige da sa tom terapijom izbjegneš operaciju  :Love: 
clemantis, nellie  :Love: 
kameleon, kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba...

----------


## sara10

*Nellie* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Mima i Clematis* cure drž te se, sve smo uz vas!! 

*Ici* od srca ti želim da ti uspije odmah slijedeći postupak bez obzira gdje ideš, sve smo u ovome zajedno!

----------


## vatra86

> Evo moje statistike:
> 
>  1 ivf +icsi femara 1 JS-1 ET 27god
>  2 ivf+icsi femara 2  JS-0 ET 27 god
>  3 ivf + isci femara 2 JS 2 ET 28 god
>  4 ivf + icsi gonal + deca 5 JS -1 ET 29god
>  5 ivf + icis gonal + deca 5 JS  3 ET 30 god
>  6 ivf +icsi 28 menopura 4 JS tri praze 1 nezrela 31
>  7 ivf + icsi 30 gonala + deca 4 JS 1 ET 33 god
> ...


Ja tek ulazim u stimulirane postupke, ali stalno ima osjecaj da jos nesto nije uredu osim mm sgrama i imam osjecaj da ce se ovakav scenarij i kod mene pojaviti...

Clematis, mima, nellie... Saljem velike hugove.. Bas mi je zao da je tako ispalo...

----------


## tonkica

Mima bas mi je zao, drži se i nadam se da će na kraju sve ispasti dobro i da neces morati na operaciju.

----------


## ici

> Ja tek ulazim u stimulirane postupke, ali stalno ima osjecaj da jos nesto nije uredu osim mm sgrama i imam osjecaj da ce se ovakav scenarij i kod mene pojaviti...
> 
> Clematis, mima, nellie... Saljem velike hugove.. Bas mi je zao da je tako ispalo...





> *Nellie* žao mi je 
> *Mima i Clematis* cure drž te se, sve smo uz vas!! 
> 
> *Ici* od srca ti želim da ti uspije odmah slijedeći postupak bez obzira gdje ideš, sve smo u ovome zajedno!


 Kao što je već rekla Iberc najvažnije je zauzeti stav pa nekad i na svoju ruku napravit pretrage ili uz zahtjevanje  isith pa makar ispali smješni,jer na kraju je najvažniji uspijeh samo sve skupa ne treba koštati još i živaca

Sara10 Hvala i tebi isto želim!

----------


## clematis

> Clematis draga jako ni je zao. Necjerojatno ali i ja cu napisat svoju sutuaciju. Prosle godine endometriotucna cista od 10cm. Pokusaj laparoskopije nije uspio zato jer sve se zalijepilo. Napravljena laparotomija i odstranjeni lijeci jajnik i jajovod. Ove godine krenuli s ivf-om. Puna stimulacija i vidi se jedan folikul a ostali su manji. Na kraju dobivena jedna JS i napravljen transfer 1 embrija. 11dnt beta 10, 14dnt 15, 17dnt 20, prokrvarila 14dnt, skinuli me s terapije, bila menga tjedan dana al malo slabijeg intenziteta neg inace. 18dnt beta 80, na UZV se ne vidi nista, 25dnt beta 1200, na UZ pronadju plod u bataljku odstranjenig jajovoda odbosno u rogu maternice. Odmah me hospitaliziraju. 26dnt beta 1600, uvode mi metotreksat svaki drugi dan, a izmedju leukovorin. Krvaruckanje prisutno. Danas beta 2330, moglo se to ocekivat, idem na UZ i sve stabilno. Od ponedjeljka ponovno MTX
> Operaciju bi htjeli izbjec jer je na opasnom mjestu trudnoca i to znaci vjerojatno ponovna laparotomija i odstranjenje maternice. Brinem se al se drzim.


ah vidim u slicnoj smo kaši,  :Love:  ali vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro i da cemo se izvuci bez vecih posljedica. 
meni je dr rekao da se ocekuje nakon mtx-a da se beta poveca, tako da mislim da to nije zabrinjavajuce.

----------


## Mali Mimi

clematis, mima32 strašno mi je žao što vam se to događa, nadam se da će ipak završiti bez operacije :Love:

----------


## mima32

Clematis i meni su to rekli. Ali i da cekamo krvarenje a ja cijelo vrijeme krvaruckam. I u bolnici sam od proslog petka, odnosno 17.05. Drzi se draga  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*vatra* jesi i ti radila koje pretrage?

----------


## mimi81

clematis, mima32 nadam se da će sve prroći bez operacije, žao mi je da vam se to događa

----------


## tikki

*clematis, mima32* žao mi je cure. Nadam se da će sve proći bez operacije..... Držim fige jako za što skoriji oporavak.

----------


## vatra86

*željikce* isprazni inbox  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

*Clematis*, *Mima 32*, *Nellie*...žao mi je cure, držite se! :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

Clematis, mima32, držim fige da sve prođe na najbezbolniji mogući način, Nellie i tebi jedan  :Love:  i svima puno sreće za dalje

----------


## željkica

> *željikce* isprazni inbox


evo jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Berina

drage moje,ja sam ovdje nova,ali et voljela bih sa vama podijeliti svoja iskustva.....meni je ovo treci pokusaj ICSI u ovoj godini...prvi put 3 embrija 3 dan beta 0....drugi put bez transfera....a sada 3 put-danas mi je 5 dpt-u sljedecu subotu ako Bog da idem da vadim betu...

----------


## kismet

> clematis, mima32 strašno mi je žao što vam se to događa, nadam se da će ipak završiti bez operacije


Veliki potpis, držite se cure, vibre za najbolji najmanje invazivan ishod...

----------


## Berina

drage moje,ja sam nova kod vas....ove godine sam imala 3 pokusaja....prvi pokusaj 3 embrija 3 dan beta 0... :Crying or Very sad: drugi pokusaj bez transfera.... :Sad: i ev sada ako Bog da u subotu tj.01.06.2013 idem da vadim betu...vracena 2 osmostanicna embrija 3 dan...nadam se pozitivnoj beti...javim se opet.voljela bih da podijelim sa vama iskustva..pozzzz

----------


## Berina

caooooo...

----------


## jejja

Ne znam di da pitam pa cu tu jer vas je najvise, bolovi su se smanjili ali lijeva strana prepona i taj donji dio trbuha su mi utrnuti, al ono full, potpuno mi je nejasno od cega i sta bi to sad bilo??

----------


## Kjara

Clematis , mima32 jako mi je žao, držite se :Love:

----------


## žužy

Jejja,nemam ti nekaj pametnog za reči,samo šaljem veliki zagrljaj tebi i tonkici.
Tužnice moje,držite se..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Clematis , mima32 jako mi je žao, držite se


Potpisujem!

----------


## tonkica

Evo da i ode javim, jucer mi je krenila lagano krv i danas traje je da je lagano ali menga je izgleda stigla ranije, 7 dnt, tuzna ali idemo dalje.

----------


## jejja

Tonkica jesi se javila svom mpo dr? Imas bolove? Pokusaj mirovat skroz, ono wc-krevet, mozda jos stane  :fige:  uvjerava me frendica koja studira medicinu da ne znaci odmah da je gotovo, javi se svom dr.i pitaj!
Mene zanima, ako je jucerasnji izljev po nekom cudu bio implantacija, kada je moguce vidjeti rezultat na testu? Sad mi 9dnt izgleda prerano s obzirom da bi impl.trebala po pravilu biti 3dnt...

----------


## paty

jejja budući da su ti vratili blasticu možeš slobodno pišnuti test ja sam ga radila deseti dan vračene 3 dnevne pa je pokazao plus

----------


## tonkica

Jejja jesam reka je da povecam uduplo dozu utrogestana jos dva tri dana i da ako krene prava menga da prestanem a meni se sve cini da se povecava i krece prava

----------


## tonkica

I da imam bolove

----------


## jejja

Brine me zbog moguce kasnije implantacije tj tek na 7dnt.. nije da mi se gleda u - i razbija glava jeli prerano, radje bi da sa sigurnoscu znam ako je - to je to ..zato pitam, koliko bi trebala pricekati ili je svejedno?

----------


## jejja

Tonkica  :Love:  drzat cu sve moguce fige da stane.. a ako i ne onda da imas snage otresti se i krenuti ispocetka..

----------


## tonkica

Hvala ti Jejja bas si srce.
Ja bi na tvom mjestu test napravila u utorak bit ces sigurnija pa akp mozes strpi se jos malo bitno da ti je krv stala to je najbitnije bit ce to sve super

----------


## Ajvi

*Berina*, dobrodošla na forum. Znam kako ti je kad si tu skroz novi pa ti se postovi ne prikazuju odmah nego sa zakašnjenjem pa imaš osjećaj da te nitko ne vidi i ne čuje. U svakom slučaju, držim fige za 1.6. i ogromnu betu.

----------


## clematis

mima32 imas poruku

----------


## sara10

> drage moje,ja sam nova kod vas....ove godine sam imala 3 pokusaja....prvi pokusaj 3 embrija 3 dan beta 0...drugi pokusaj bez transfera....i ev sada ako Bog da u subotu tj.01.06.2013 idem da vadim betu...vracena 2 osmostanicna embrija 3 dan...nadam se pozitivnoj beti...javim se opet.voljela bih da podijelim sa vama iskustva..pozzzz


*Berina* dobro došla! Ja tek sad vidim tvoj post. Nadam se da će biti tvoja treća sreća, držim  :fige:  za 01.06. i veliku betu.

----------


## tonkica

Berina ja nevidim tvoj post al vidim da ti druge cure pisu pa  i ja zelim dobrodoslicu i da u subotu ugledas veliku betu, sretno.

----------


## Snekica

Berina dobro nam došla i 01.06. se ekspresno preselila na trudnički pdf! Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Valiana....~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

Valiana puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## kismet

valiana - čekamo trocifrenu betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

svima za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Moe

> svima za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno


I od mene velika podrška svim čekalicama! Sretno!

----------


## kameleon

moj prirodnjak brzo počeo i brzo završio!
nema js..
a sad malo odmora...
kika222 kako si ti?
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!!
jejja  :fige:  za implatacijsko i da bude +!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Clematis & Mima32* navijam da sve bude ok na kraju - prežao mi je.

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon*  :Love: 
*valiana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Meni danas punkcija i dobili smo  1js... Jupiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!! Sutra zovem..  Držite mi ručnonožne da se lijepo podijeli!!!! Valiana ~~~~~~~ javi se!!!! Kameleon ~~~~~~~ javi se!!!!

----------


## jejja

Valiana  :fige:  Kameleon draga  :Love:  bas mi je zao.. neka odmor posluzi da iduci put ide po planu. ~~~~~~~~ kome za sta treba..

----------


## kika222

> moj prirodnjak brzo počeo i brzo završio!
> nema js..
> a sad malo odmora...
> kika222 kako si ti?
> puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!!
> jejja  za implatacijsko i da bude +!!!!!!!!!


Kameon, mi smo hvala Bogu dobili jajni stanicu.... Još samo da se podijeli!! Ja sam isto mislila da nebude  jer sam jučer prokrvarila.. Žao mi je što kod tebe nema, znam kak se osječaš. Skupi snage i hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*jejja* jesi zvala za uputnicu?

----------


## jejja

Bubek gin je popodne pa cekam.. jutros opet niceg nije bilo, to se samo u popodnevnim satima pojavi i nestane.. test je naravno negativan (znam da si rekla da nema smisla radit ga al ono gledas ga i ne mozes odolit) lagani grcevi ali ni priblizno onim od prosli put ili klasicnim menstrualnim.. zaista ne ocekujem nista al treba mi i ta 0 da mogu zatvorit i ovaj pokusaj..

----------


## bubekica

danas ti je 10dpt? koji test?

----------


## valiana

Cure hvala čekam nalaz iza 11.30 javim se pusa

----------


## jejja

Danas je 9dnt. Neki nepoznati hcg first response..

----------


## PetraP

valiana  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

kika ,za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon,žao mi je..
valiana,držimo fige za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure meni danas isto 9dnt,nikakve simptome niti ičega da bi osjetila da se nešto dešava a za test jednostavno nemam hrabrosti,tamo mi stoji,gledam ga a ne mogu.. baš me nekako i strah  :Sad: 
jejja,draga drži mi se

----------


## vatra86

Valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jejja ne valja ti taj test...  :Wink:  ja i dalje optimista
Kika222 ~~~~~~~ za tulum
Kameleon saljem hug...a valjda i toga mora biti..bas mi je zao
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ajde ti lijepo po betu, taj test cemo ignorirat.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Ja imam te testove i ne valjaju. Odi po betu  :Smile: 

Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

> *jejja* ajde ti lijepo po betu, taj test cemo ignorirat.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


JEJJA držim fige

----------


## Snekica

jejja napeto čekamo betu!

----------


## jejja

po betu cu sutra jer tek popodne mozda dobijem uputnicu. mislim, trebala bi ju dobit jer mi svakako treba za regularnu betu 07.06. pa cu je iskoristit ranije i onda kasnije opet zicat , valjda imam pravo na vise uputnica s obzirom na to brljavljenje.. i kopam po netu i ne nalazim objasnjenje zasto bi samo popodne brljalo. zasto ne brljavi cijeli dan.. i hoce li beta ista pokazati ako npr vadim 10dnt a recimo da je impl 7dnt, nie li i to prerano za ikakvu vrijednost?

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* beta bi vec i danas pokazala, bez obzira na dan implantacije.

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (9)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
amazonka, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
Lana77, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 27.05.
jejja, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
tonkica, Petrova, 1.IVF
Deamar, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 31.05.
Berina, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 01.06.
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 05.06.
kiki30, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 7xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 07.06.
Bea, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
PetraP, Cito, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
kika222, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA); sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  
5/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); 
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); 
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); 
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni)
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

06/2013: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); amy2004, Petrova, AIH; Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Marnel, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID); snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF); dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI);

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, MAMI 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, , marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, piki, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## mima32

Jejja, mozes trazit ponavljajucu ne znam kak se to zove al kao za folikulometriju. Meni uvijek da beta hcg x 2 ili x 3 da ne idem svaki put po novu

----------


## ksena28

drage moje forumašice,

ova trudnička lista nikad nije bila kraća i oskudnija?!

pa što se događa???

----------


## bubekica

a ne znaaaam, jos se i skracuje svakih toliko, uzas  :Sad: 
slabo je i cura u postupcima, ima betocekalica, al friskih stimulacija nista. nadam se da u lipnju krece ludilo!

----------


## tonkica

Bubekica mene mozes nažalost maknit s liste beto cekalica jer ja sam dobila pravu mengu i tako da betu nema smisla vadit.
Jejja test ne valja i ja kazem zato će beta sutra da te razveseli a i nas kad nam javis lijepu brojku, držim fige.
Kiki bolje da nema nikakvih simptoma pogotovo onih pms-a ma vidit ces bit ce to sve super i ti ces nas obradovat s ljepom brojkom.
Svima puno vibrica saljem ta sve šta god čekale.
Veliki zagrljaj

----------


## kismet

> po betu cu sutra jer tek popodne mozda dobijem uputnicu. mislim, trebala bi ju dobit jer mi svakako treba za regularnu betu 07.06. pa cu je iskoristit ranije i onda kasnije opet zicat , valjda imam pravo na vise uputnica s obzirom na to brljavljenje.. i kopam po netu i ne nalazim objasnjenje zasto bi samo popodne brljalo. zasto ne brljavi cijeli dan.. i hoce li beta ista pokazati ako npr vadim 10dnt a recimo da je impl 7dnt, nie li i to prerano za ikakvu vrijednost?


embriji se ne implantiraju 7dnt, ako su blastice, trebali bi u 24 h od transfera, trodnevni do 72 h; to je općenita podjela, nije uvijek transfer 3 ili 5 dan, a neki embriji su jednostavno "late bloomeri", kod ICSI metode nekad prvotne bete budu nižih vrijednosti, ali isto nije pravilo. 
10 dnt, neovisno o starosti embrija, beta, kao što je i bubekica rekla, mora pokazati neku vrijednost - ako je do implantacije došlo.
Sretno!

----------


## bmaric

bubekica, hvala na listi  :Kiss: 
ja se pritajila, reko neću se prijavljivati na listu, a reko možda nećeš skužiti u potpisu kada je novi postupak, kad ono ti imaš "oko sokolovo"  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Tonkica, mislila sam da ces ipak ici vaditi, oprosti...
Na ovo sto je kismet napisala samo bih dodala da implantacija nije sekunda nego proces koji traje nekoliko dana... 
Bmaric, da brisem ili?  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

po tome znaci da implantacijsko krvarenje,koje se i tako dogadja samo u nekih 20% trudnoca zapravo se moze pojaviti unutar 24 sata kod blastica? nije moguce da bude treci, peti sedmi ili deseti dan od transfera? cisto da vidim jel dobro shvacam. znaci svako krvarenje van nekih razumnih 24 sata u kojima bi se blastica trebala ugnijezditi ne moze se protumaciti kao impl.? osim u slucajevima smedjkaste krvi koja shvacam znaci da je stara i da je duze ''putovala'' do izlijevanja?

----------


## Vrci

Bilo je već dosta puta objavljeno ono što se događa koji dan nakon transfera...

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće: 

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se 

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu 

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota 

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice 

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu 

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice 

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa 

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv 

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija 

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči 

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina 


Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće: 


0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste 

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota 

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice 

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu 

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice 

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa 

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv 

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija 

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija 

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## bubekica

Po meni implantacijsko krvarenje podrazumijeva nesto sitno, moze biti i puknuce zilice danima kasnije kao posljedica implantacije...

----------


## jejja

sve sam to procitala davno, i shvacam da je to ajmo rec u savrsenom razvoju dogadjaja, zbunilo me to sad jer na netu nalazim informacije o kasnijoj implantaciji i zato pitam.. dakle sve van ovih navedenih informacija po danima zapravo i nije neka mogucnost?

----------


## bubekica

Naravno da je, nemojte se drzati tih okvira ko pijan plota.

----------


## Vrci

Moguće je, ali nekako sumnjam da se blastice mogu baš implantirati tipa 6-7 dnt.
Naime ja sam na te dane imala krvarenje i htjela sam se utješiti da je to implantacija, ali nije. I googlanje me dosta razuvjerilo.

Jer već imaš vraćene stanice koje se moraju izleći i prionuti na endometrij. Meni recimo nije logično zašto bi išlo tako sporo da kasni više od 2-3 dana

Znam da se hvatamo za sve slamke i da uvijek ima čuda, ali nakon svega što sam i pročitala i prošla trudim se biti malo hladne glave

----------


## jejja

sto vise misljenja cujem manje znam  :škartoc:  al se svejedno potajno nadam da sam izuzetak i da cu sebe i vas iznenaditi.. ako ne sutra onda jednog dana  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Vrci potpis na sve!
Jejja sretno!

----------


## lberc

kameleon,žao mi je kaj nije bilo stanice...prošla sam to
kika,ajd,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra,da se tvoja stanica lijepo oplodi
jejja,ostavi ti testove,ne valjaju,izvadi betu
tonkica,stvarno mi je žao

----------


## Bluebella

> Po meni implantacijsko krvarenje podrazumijeva nesto sitno, moze biti i puknuce zilice danima kasnije kao posljedica implantacije...


potpisujem!
ja sam imala implantacijsko krvarenje 4dnt u obliku par smeđih točkica krvi i 5dnt je jos jedna mala žilica bila pomješana sa crinone gelom.

----------


## Ruthy

> sto vise misljenja cujem manje znam  al se svejedno potajno nadam da sam izuzetak i da cu sebe i vas iznenaditi.. ako ne sutra onda jednog dana


najveći će uspjeh biti kad samu sebe iznenadiš  :Very Happy:  
ja sam naučila na ovom forumu da je sve i ništa pravilo. ok, samo negativna beta se nemre upozitivit  :Sad:  , sve ostalo more bit i ovako i onako 
jejja drži se!

----------


## žužy

*valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ,čekamo!
*kameleon,tonkice*,šaljem veliki zagrljaj!
*jejja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije još svemu kraj,neka je test bio pokvaren.
*kika222* jupi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dijeljenje i dobre vijesti sutra!
*kiki30*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan test,betu...i da nam uneseš malo veselja u ove tmurne dane i popuniš nam listu trudnica!
Di nam je *LOTTOS*?

----------


## bubekica

Lottos nije nigdje pisala vec mjesec dana...

----------


## žužy

A sad vidim i za valianu,orhideju.,žao mi je cure  :Sad:

----------


## piki

> *valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ,čekamo!
> *kameleon,tonkice*,šaljem veliki zagrljaj!
> *jejja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije još svemu kraj,neka je test bio pokvaren.
> *kika222* jupi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dijeljenje i dobre vijesti sutra!
> *kiki30*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan test,betu...i da nam uneseš malo veselja u ove tmurne dane i popuniš nam listu trudnica!
> Di nam je *LOTTOS*?


Malo sam lijena pa potpisujem žužy koja je sve tak lijepo napisala :Smile: 
Nisam baš u toku ali mislim da se ni *strašna* već dugo nije javila. Zna li netko?

----------


## valiana

Da na žalost sve je nekako manje lijepih vijesti ajde cure koje sad idete malo nam dajte snage za dalje! :Smile: Uz vas je sve lakše i brže nam nekako dođu ti novi postupci i nove nade.Hvala vam svima :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Vrci potpis na sve!
> Jejja sretno!


Veliki potpis, sretno, i da pobijedite statistike  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*strasna* jos prati pad bete.... kako je sporo rasla, tako sporo i pada.

----------


## bmaric

*bubekica*, ma ne brisati. da nisam htjela da se zna, ne bi napisala ni u potpisu. svaka čast kako uspiješ sve popratiti.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

Drage moje, dugo me nije bilo i uopće nisam u toku, zato -  šaljem vam svima zagrljaje i pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba....

----------


## Frćka

> najveći će uspjeh biti kad samu sebe iznenadiš  
> ja sam naučila na ovom forumu da je sve i ništa pravilo. ok, samo negativna beta se nemre upozitivit  , sve ostalo more bit i ovako i onako 
> jejja drži se!


Potpisujem! Koliko njih je imalo laganu M na početku trudnoće! *Jejja*, da je kod tebe tako! :Klap:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Vezano za impl.krvarenje...ja kad sam ostala T imala sam jedan dan pun ulozak svjeze krvi I jos dosla na posao I napala kolegicu da se po njoj mjeri moja menga jer je ona dan ranije dobila! Kad ono sutra manje, preksutra skoro nista I nakon tjedan dana + ko kuca. To je moj primjer.
Svima puse  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Evo! Vidiš! Da tako bude i tebi! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

clematis, mima32 nadam se da ce sve proci bez komplikacija, bas mi je zao

ovako, kod mene je beta 11dpt dviju blastica bila svega 15, a rodila se zdrava curka
e sad, ovo je iznimka i to velika
jer ja sam 10dpt prokrvarila i to obilno 3 dana, 3 dana manje
objasnjenje je da je to krvarenje bila vjerojatno druga mrvica koja je odustala i to krvarenje je ometalo normalno izlucivanje hcg-a u krv
ovo pisem ne da bi budila lazne nade, nego bas suprotno - 10 dpt blastica bi se vec nesto trebalo vidjeti, ne moze se tu ocekivati tko zna kakva kasna implantacija
i u svoje tri pozitivne bete nikad nisam imala implantacijsko
niti bilo kakve druge simptome, svu su dosli tjedan-dva iza pozitivne bete

----------


## orhideja.

> clematis, mima32 nadam se da ce sve proci bez komplikacija, bas mi je zao
> 
> ovako, kod mene je beta 11dpt dviju blastica bila svega 15, a rodila se zdrava curka
> e sad, ovo je iznimka i to velika
> jer ja sam 10dpt prokrvarila i to obilno 3 dana, 3 dana manje
> objasnjenje je da je to krvarenje bila vjerojatno druga mrvica koja je odustala i to krvarenje je ometalo normalno izlucivanje hcg-a u krv
> ovo pisem ne da bi budila lazne nade, nego bas suprotno - 10 dpt blastica bi se vec nesto trebalo vidjeti, ne moze se tu ocekivati tko zna kakva kasna implantacija
> i u svoje tri pozitivne bete nikad nisam imala implantacijsko
> niti bilo kakve druge simptome, svu su dosli tjedan-dva iza pozitivne bete


Aaaaaaaaaaaa...ja se sad ovdje hvatam za slamku  :Laughing:  ljep osijećaj  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Bubekica nema frke ja ti onako usput rekla misla sam da nisi skuzila. Smajlic

----------


## Nellie

*Kameleon*, *tonkica* žao mi je
*Jejja*, *Orhideja*  :fige: 
*Orhideja*, kad ponovno vadiš betu? Malo sam se pogubila  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

> *Orhideja*, kad ponovno vadiš betu? Malo sam se pogubila


Sutra...

----------


## kika222

Trebam vaše mišljenje, naime jučer sam bila na punkciji i danas sam zvala lab i rečeno mi je da se još ništa ne vidi, da zovem sutra... Uvijek dosad bi se oplodile do drugog dana...Šta vi mislite? Jel ima nade??Jel možda to samo sporo ide ili mi je stanica nezrela i ništa od nje???

----------


## Ginger

Evo da javim u ovdje, moja mrvica na 5+6 ima 2,7 mm i kucka srceko  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

*kika222*  možda malo sporije ide, nezz   :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

*Ginger*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Eto curkice moje 10dnt beta je 0,1  :Sad:  ovih ,1 mi je bas onako simpaticno... Mog dr nema, na g.o.je 2 tjedna, nisam uspjela nikog drugog ulovit od dr pa cu sutra zvat da dobijem zeleno svjetlo za ukidanje utrica.. jos nije lupilo u glavu al ocekujem da cu se kroz dan raspast...

----------


## Muma

*jejja*  :Crying or Very sad:  grlim te jako!  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*jejja* mila, drzi se...  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*jejja* žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

Draga *jejja* ​zao mi je, drzi se!  :Sad:

----------


## tikki

Jejja žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kismet

Jejja, žao mi je, šaljem  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Jejja draga ja taman na temi nakon transfera pitam za tebe kad ono povirim ode i vidim, bas mi je zao draga moja, drzi se, isplaci se bit će ti lakše i idemo dalje, uz tebe smo.

----------


## jejja

Hvala vam cure moje.. Vi ste moja snaga, moja nada, svaki vas potpis, pozitivan ili negativan ''noga je u dupe'' , svaka vasa rijec olaksa komadic boli jer znam da nisam sama.. ne preostaje mi drugo kao ni svima vama nego prkosno  dignuti glavu i pokusati ponovno, jer od najvecih snova se ne odustaje lako... ljubim vas sve i jednu i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Jejja* - žao mi je iskreno
*Kika* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

*jejja*  Draga , jako mi je žao....  :Love:  :Love:   glavu gore i idemo dalje--u nove pobijede  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je *jejja* draga, :Love: 
*kika222*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti sutra!

----------


## vatra86

Jejja saljem hug veliki... Lipa moja..
Kika ~~~~~~~~~
Ginger  :Very Happy:  za srceko
A di nam je kiki30?
A imam i jedno pitanje..nocas me prvi put probudila ostra i kratka bol u podrucju jajnika gdje je bila O..sad me strah da folikul nije puknuo i da je nastala cista.nadam se pregledu prije stimulacije..jel imala neka od vas nesto slicno..M bi trebala doci za 8 dana. 
Svima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
A i nase trudnice bi nas mogle posuti malo da krenu ljepse vijesti
 :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

JEJJA žao mi je ali ne daj se biti će drugi put svaki naš neuspjeh je put prema našem cilju

----------


## snupi

jejja žao mi je  drži se ! Znam da je to lako reci, :Love:

----------


## kiki30

Evo i mene,nažalost nastavljam niz neg. beta i brojim svoj 11.neuspjeli pokušaj  :Crying or Very sad: 
Šta reći,uzela sam nalaz bete u ruke i bila sasvim ok. nije me pogodio,niti sam bila tužna,imala sam loš osjećaj ali kad sam došla doma,kad sam ugledala mm,pa kad je rekao da li ja znam koliko on mene voli,koliko me obožava..raspala sam se... srce mi puklo na tisuće komadića... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Jako ,jako teško..
Imam jednog smrzlića ali sad trenutno nemam snage za ponovno čekanje bete,moram se malo maknuti od svega,taman da prođe ljeto pa se vraćam po njega,jača i spremnija nego ikada  :Smile: 
Drage moje čekalice koječega,budite mi jake,strpljive,uporne i od srca vam želim da dođete do svog cilja... ljubim vas sve i šaljem brdo pozitivnih ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Uh, kiki, što reći, silno mi je žao, veliki  :Love:  šaljem, nadam se da ćeš se skupa sa dragim odmoriti i napuniti baterije ovo ljeto, a onda polako dalje...

Svim tužnicama, veliki hug!

----------


## orhideja.

*kiki30* nezznam koje riječi utjehe uputiti, žao mi je...   :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*kiki30* zelim ti ugodno i lijepo ljeto! skupa cemo u nove pobjede najesen  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

*Kiki* moja draga  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  grlim te puno..

----------


## vatra86

Kiki  :Sad:  bas mi je zao...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiki uzasno mi je zao  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Jejja takodjer  :Sad:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*jejja, kiki30*, žao mi je cure..... kak veli bubekica, na jesen ćemo mi po naše bebače (i ja isto)

Bila ja kod endokrinologa i dobila Euthyrox 25, i za 2 mj kontrola. Kaže doktor da bi čak mogla i prirodna T nastupiti kad se snizi TSH, obzirom da sam već bila ostala T. Još nešto bitno, spotting koji imam već godinu dana, on pripisuje štitnjači i povišenom tsh, pa se nadam da će se i to maknuti. Eto, možda nekom pomogne, inače je dr ful ok i sve objasni.

----------


## kismet

WBM, nek te ovo ljeto iznenadi kućna radinost  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> WBM, nek te ovo ljeto iznenadi kućna radinost


hvala ti draga  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja žao mi je

----------


## dino84

*Jejja, Kiki*, jako mi je žao. Držite se, cure  :Love:

----------


## Nellie

*Kiki30*, *Jejja* žao mi je!
A kiki me uspjela i rasplakati sa svojim postom, a inače baš nisam pekmezava, ali ovih dana me eto hoće  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*kiki30* žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  puno je to postupaka i živaca. Drži se.
*wanna be mommy*  :fige:  da te mpo klinika više ne vidi  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

*WBM*,baš tak kak muma veli...da više ne moraš iti u posjete k našem manekenu  :Raspa:  :fige: 
*kiki30*,držite se nekak,brzo će ljeto proči...idemo po smrzliča odmorne i spremnije! :Love:

----------


## tina29

*jejja,kiki30* drage moje užasno mi je žao!  :Love:  :Love: 
*wbm* da nas lijepo razveseliš ovo ljeto sa jednim velikim +!

----------


## DiDi446

Curke pozdrav...mene dugoo nije bilo,predugo....i evo sada čitam sve ovo što nisam..
Svima koji ste uspjeli čestitam od srca  :Klap:  ...a svim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: !

Mi smo opet u postupku  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ..ne znamo jos hoce biti punkcija ili inseminacija ali jedva cekamo!!

----------


## sretna 41

draga kika222, naravno da jos ima nade, mene su zvali drugi dan od punkcije za uspjesne rezultate, samo ti zovi, sretno

----------


## tonkica

Kiki draga jako mi je zao

----------


## Ruthy

*Kika222,* jesi zvala?

----------


## kika222

Nažalost nije se oplodila, idemo dalje u nove pobjede.. Pozdravljam vas sve i želim vam svakoj barem jednu bebicu....

----------


## Ruthy

*Kika222*  :Love:  , drži se draga ..

----------


## Ginger

jejja, kiki30 strasno mi je zao cure  :Sad: 

Kika zao mi je sto se nije oplodila

----------


## tonkica

Kika222 zao mi je

----------


## Kjara

Kika222 žao mi je :Love: 
Jejja, Kiki30 žao mi je :Love: 
Strasna  :Love: 

DiDi446 sretno  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za postupak
Ginger bravo za srčeko :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Koji crni dan! Žao mi je, cure!
*Kiki30, jejja, Kika222* grlim vas!
DiDi welcome back!

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam žene za podršku, budite mi dobro i nemojte nikad gubiti nadu!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Jejja*, *Kiki*, *Kika*, žao mi je! Al bit će, kad tad će bit, sigurna sam u to!

----------


## željkica

Jejja, Kiki, Kika, žao mi je! :Love:  nemojte odustat nikad jer doće te vi do vašeg cilja! :Love:  uf baš nije fer!

----------


## ici

Misila sam ništa ne pisati jer se osjeam prazno bez i jedne rijeći ajoš kad vidim koliko nas nije uspilo još mi je teže...dakle naš 7 ivf izgleda nije uspio od jučer mi ide smeđi iscjedak a beta bi trebala bit u petak.....ne znam šta da čovjek napravi da bi se barem malo pomaklo naprid

svima koje ste tužne šaljem veiki zagrljaj,
one koje čekaju betu neka bude ogromna 
i posebno Ginger ženo ti si utjeha  :Naklon:

----------


## orhideja.

*ici*  koliko čitam bilo je i velikog krvarenja s odličnom betom..ostani pozitivna __do kraja....
Red je da dobiješ ljepu betu  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## ici

> *ici*  koliko čitam bilo je i velikog krvarenja s odličnom betom..ostani pozitivna __do kraja....
> Red je da dobiješ ljepu betu


Sve sam ti to ja već x1000 pročtala i znam svaki post ali imam onaj naš"osjećaj" da sam prazna i da nije uspijelo......hvala ti na pozitivi....nadam se i tebi da će sve proći bezbolno koliko to uopće može bit :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

> Sve sam ti to ja već x1000 pročtala i znam svaki post ali imam onaj naš"osjećaj" da sam prazna i da nije uspijelo......hvala ti na pozitivi....nadam se i tebi da će sve proći bezbolno koliko to uopće može bit


ici,  :Love:  ali nije još sve gotovo

----------


## jejja

*ici* grlim... znam taj sjecaj praznine i kad se zelis uvjeriti da nije gotovo ali nekako srce zna.. drzat cu fige da te osjecaj vara draga..

----------


## sara10

*Ici* žao mi je stavrno :Love:  možda ipka ima još malo nade ako nisi skroz prokrvarila. 
Tako se rastužim kad vidim da nekima ne uspijeva iz 7,8,9....xx puta, samo mi znamo kako nam je i koliko nam snage treba za dignit se i opet u nove pobjede. Al vjerujem da će doći naših 5 min. za sve bas. 
*Ici* jesi ti bila u postupku sad u bolnici u ST-u, ako mogu pitat u kojeg dr.?

----------


## sara10

*Frćkice* draga kada ti krećeš ponovo?

----------


## ici

Stalno mislim ma gotovo je ali neki mali crv mi ne da mira pa mislim aj još do sutra pa ćemo viditi i još sam noćas sanjala + na testu pa to je da izludiš.....misliš da će nakon x neuspijeha bit lakše ali nije,misliš neću više gotovo je a opet ponovo planiram čini mi se da smo postali ovisnici :Laughing: 

Sara10 bili smo kod dr marušić na Firule

Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Ici*, *Orhideja* nije gotovo dok god ima nade! *Sara*, m stigla jutros, u utorak 1.folikometrija, ovaj put 6.dan! :Very Happy:  Krećeeeem! nadam se da neću proletit kroz sve prije 7.dana kao prošli mjesec! :Laughing:  Kad tebi stiže gđa.m? Kad akcija, znam da početak 6.mj., znači sad sad? :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Citam vas al mi je nespretno pisat s mobitela. 

 :Love:  tuznicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ostalima

Gdje nam je clematis? Kako je?

----------


## Muma

*kika222* žao mi je!  :Sad:   :Love: 
*ici*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
*Frćka* sretno!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Frćka* sretno!!![/QUOTE]

Hvala *Muma*! Jedva čekam akciju! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Ici* to mi je itekako poznato sa ovisnošću, nakon neuspjeha mislim ma nemam ja više snage ni živaca ovo prolazit, al nešto te tjera naprid i onda opet jedva čekam slijdeći put!

*Frćka* ja trebam dobit 03.06. i onda u akciju. A tebi ćemo držat  :fige:  za ovaj postupak, neće se ništa desit prije 6 dc, Frćka samo pozitivno...I Ruthy će nam uskoro pa ćemo sve zajedno  :cupakosu: 
*Mima32* kako si, jel terapija ide dobro, beta pada?? Mislimo na tebe svaku večer u 22h!

----------


## tonkica

Ici saljem ti veliki zagrljaj nemoj gubit nadu jos neznas od srca ti zelim da te u petak beta iznenadi s ljepom brojkom, znam da ti nije lako nakon toliko puta, uz tebe smo.

----------


## Berina

drage moje,ja sam vam nova ovdje...citala sam ove vase postove pa rekoh da vam se javim...meni je danas 10 dpt i ako Bog da u subotu idemo na beticu,i ja ocekujem pozitivnu ako Bog da,s obzirom da mi je ovo cetvrti pokusaj......a inace sam veoma mlada,imam 23 godine...3 zadnja procesa sam radila u Bahceci klinici u Sarajevu....nadam se da cemo sve jednoga dana drzati svoje bebice u rukama....

----------


## mima32

Sara10, hvala ti. Ide na bolje. Beta pada. Jucer je bila 688 (najvise 2330). Nadam se sutra doma. Mislim ja na sve vas al mi je nespretno tipkat na mobitelu

----------


## Frćka

> *Ici* to mi je itekako poznato sa ovisnošću, nakon neuspjeha mislim ma nemam ja više snage ni živaca ovo prolazit, al nešto te tjera naprid i onda opet jedva čekam slijdeći put!
> 
> *Frćka* ja trebam dobit 03.06. i onda u akciju. A tebi ćemo držat  za ovaj postupak, neće se ništa desit prije 6 dc, Frćka samo pozitivno...I Ruthy će nam uskoro pa ćemo sve zajedno 
> *Mima32* kako si, jel terapija ide dobro, beta pada?? Mislimo na tebe svaku večer u 22h!


*Sara*, pucam ja od pozitive, znaš mene! :Sing:  *Ruthy* isti dan ko ti, al će biti veselo! :Very Happy:

----------


## Berina

hvala vam drage moje na podrsci,iskreno se nadam da ce beta biti pozitivna.......

----------


## valiana

Cure sam budite hrabrice i ovak pozitivne i sve če bit super.Evo ja dobila svoj termin u Pragu za 9mj!Tako da imam ljeto pred sobom napunim malo baterije i krečemo u nove pobjede! :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

*jejja, kiki30, kila222, ici*, žene naše, hrabrice, lavice...čuvajte se, odmorite se. žao mi je, znam kako boli...
grlim vas jakooo  :Love: 
*valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu ranu, plodnu jesen  :Very Happy: 
*mima*, želim ti da što prije budeš kući i da se lijepo odmoriš i u nove pobjede :Smile: 
*frćka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak, do neba čuvam fige  :Smile: 

ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje. eto ja danas bila na fet-u. sve proslo ok. sad odbrojavam do bete 12.06. Tako blizu a tako daleko. 
Vama svima puno ~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> *jejja, kiki30, kila222, ici*, žene naše, hrabrice, lavice...čuvajte se, odmorite se. žao mi je, znam kako boli...
> grlim vas jakooo 
> *valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu ranu, plodnu jesen 
> *mima*, želim ti da što prije budeš kući i da se lijepo odmoriš i u nove pobjede
> *frćka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak, do neba čuvam fige 
> 
> ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem...

Ja sam pokupila lijekove - sad čekam...

----------


## linalena

Nisam se dugo javljala, malo samo škicnula - nemojte zamjeriti. Tužnicama zagrljaj, čekalicama vibrica , svima osmjeh

Konačno malo vremena pa da javim novosti: za koji dan krećem u postupak :Very Happy: , lijekići doma (gonal-pen :Confused:  i cetrotide), M čekam za koji dan. Nadam se da ću moći normalno odraditi postupak s obziorm da još nekoliko dana ne smijem izostati s posla, stres pogolem. Radila i jučer i danas umjesto 4 dana odmora. Smršavila sam koju kilu, jedino kaj se osjećam dosta slabo i bolesno. No s početkom postupka prekidam s dijetom. Sad sam i ja Petrovka

----------


## PetraP

cure evo moj test 12dnt negativan. zadnjih par dana sam osjećala da od ovog feta ništa. ja bih odmah sutra na stimulirani ali ne ide to tako lako.
svima puno sreće  želim i  uspješniji  the end od moga.

----------


## Sandra1971

Tužnicama  :Love: 
trudnicama i čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*linalena*  :Very Happy:  sretno - da ovaj postupak bude onaj dobitni!!!

----------


## tikki

> *jejja, kiki30, kila222, ici*, žene naše, hrabrice, lavice...čuvajte se, odmorite se. žao mi je, znam kako boli...
> grlim vas jakooo 
> *valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu ranu, plodnu jesen 
> *mima*, želim ti da što prije budeš kući i da se lijepo odmoriš i u nove pobjede
> *frćka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak, do neba čuvam fige 
> 
> ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpis!
Linalena, sretno u novom postupku!

----------


## Frćka

> *jejja, kiki30, kila222, ici*, žene naše, hrabrice, lavice...čuvajte se, odmorite se. žao mi je, znam kako boli...
> grlim vas jakooo 
> *valiana*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu ranu, plodnu jesen 
> *mima*, želim ti da što prije budeš kući i da se lijepo odmoriš i u nove pobjede
> *frćka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak, do neba čuvam fige 
> 
> ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala *Mostarka*, i drži fige čvrsto! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Samo da tužnicama pošaljem  :Love: 

Linalena sretno i nek ovaj bude zadnji i dobitni s promjenom klinike  :Smile: 

Tikki u kojoj ste vi fazi?

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Sandy0606*, da urodi plodom! :fige: 
*Linalena*, *Nestrpliva Anka*, za dobitni! :Very Happy: 
*PetraP*, :Love:

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka, trenutno se osjecam kao da sam spremna na  :Predaja: 
Prekjucer sam opet gledala u 0 na rezultatu bete i sad skupljam komadice snage koji se, nadam se, kriju u meni.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bubimitka, trenutno se osjecam kao da sam spremna na 
> Prekjucer sam opet gledala u 0 na rezultatu bete i sad skupljam komadice snage koji se, nadam se, kriju u meni.


Tikki moja mila  :Sad: 
Mislim na tebe vec tri dana ali sve me strah pitati

Pa hoce li vise doci vase vrijeme!?

Znam da vec mrzis hugice i izraze zaljenja, ali stvarno mi je beskrajno zao.
 :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

PetraP zao mi je draga.
Linalena sretno i da bude uspjesno.

----------


## Frćka

> Bubimitka, trenutno se osjecam kao da sam spremna na 
> Prekjucer sam opet gledala u 0 na rezultatu bete i sad skupljam komadice snage koji se, nadam se, kriju u meni.


Ne, ne i ne! Nema predaje! Drži se i idi naprijed jer tebe tvoja mrvica čeka! Uznenadit će te sto posto! samo budi uporna, digni se i idi dalje! Bolno je, tužno je, ali sreća te čeka sigurna sam zato idi po nju!

----------


## orhideja.

*Frćka*  *valiana* *sandy0606*  *nestrpljiva anka*  *linalena* držim  :fige:  da ovaj put bude dobitan....
*Berina*  dobro došla , i puno  :fige:  za sutra.
*   mima32*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije budeš kući i skupiš novu snagu  :Kiss: 
*PetraP* - ne vjerovati testu, odi ti po betu.......ima još mnogo nade :fige: 
*tikki*   :Love:  držim fige da skupiš snage
ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ruthy

:Love:  *PetraP*

----------


## željkica

*linalena* sretno evo i trudničke prašine da te obasja **************************************,naravno i za sve ostale cure ima **************************************************  **
*petrap* a šta reći.............. :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Linalena* - dobrodošla u Petrovke!!  :Love:  Nadam se da bu sve prošlo u najboljem redu!!!!

*Tikki* - u ovakoj situaciji teško je naći prave riječi - pomoći ti mogu jedino time što ću se danas pomoliti za tebe - a osobno smatram da je to najljepši poklon!

*
Orhideja* - thanks!!!!!!!!!!

*Svim curkama - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba*

----------


## Berina

PETRAP zao mi je zbog tebe,nemoj gubiti hrabrost i nadu.....puno,puno  :Love: ...ja sam vec sve nervoznija i trudim se da ne razmisljam o tome da ce mi ovo biti vec 4 neuspjeli pokusaj...mi se cujemo sutra,pa vam javim rezultate...drzite mi :fige: ...

----------


## Ajvi

Ja sam se nadala s ovom M krenuti u svoj 1. postupak, ali naravno, nikad nije sve baš po planu. Prvo se dr oduševljavao nalazima hormona, sve by the book, savršeno, za poželjeti, a kad me je pregledao vidio je da sam u nekom sfušanom ciklusu - endometrij izgleda kako bi trebao u vrijeme ovulacije  :Confused:  Nije bitno, sad 10 dana duphastona, pa nova M, pa idemo probati opet.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka, trenutno se osjecam kao da sam spremna na 
> Prekjucer sam opet gledala u 0 na rezultatu bete i sad skupljam komadice snage koji se, nadam se, kriju u meni.


Joj draga moja, što kaže Maca nema pravih riječi... Drži se i ne predaj  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*PetraP* tako mi je žao  :Love:  Baš sam se nadala da bi kod tebe moglo uspjeti. Drži se draga, odmori se i skupi snagu za dalje, samo nemoj odustati...

----------


## Frćka

> PETRAP zao mi je zbog tebe,nemoj gubiti hrabrost i nadu.....puno,puno ...ja sam vec sve nervoznija i trudim se da ne razmisljam o tome da ce mi ovo biti vec 4 neuspjeli pokusaj...mi se cujemo sutra,pa vam javim rezultate...drzite mi...


Držimo ti  :fige:  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> *Frćka*  *valiana* *sandy0606*  *nestrpljiva anka*  *linalena* držim  da ovaj put bude dobitan....
> *Berina*  dobro došla , i puno  za sutra.
> *   mima32*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije budeš kući i skupiš novu snagu 
> *PetraP* - ne vjerovati testu, odi ti po betu.......ima još mnogo nade
> *tikki*   držim fige da skupiš snage
> ostalima, puno vibrica za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Veeeliki *X*

----------


## Mury

Tiki i PetraP,jako,jako mi je zao  :Love: ..nemam pametnu rijec!
Linalena,tebi ~~~~~~~do neba i nazad,da nam napokon objavis veliku beturinu!!! I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Ginger

tkki draga, ne znam sto reci....grlim te
PetraP zao mi je

linalena~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Napokon sam doma, nakon 15 dana. Hvala vam svima  :Love: 

Seetno svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Cekam neke ljepse vijesti da malo poskocimo...ovo s neuspjelim postupcima me bas zalosti.. Cure moje saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za one tuzne da se sto prije oporave, za one u postupcima i one koje cekaju betu...
Mi bi po nekom planu za sad trebali poceti s pikanjem cim M dodje..trebala bi u utorak.
 :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

> Napokon sam doma, nakon 15 dana. Hvala vam svima 
> 
> Seetno svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Very Happy:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

*tikki, petra*, baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
*linalena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra,* sretno ljube, čuvam fige da bude dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Napokon sam doma, nakon 15 dana. Hvala vam svima 
> 
> Seetno svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Supeeer! :Very Happy:  Odmori napokon doma od svega! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mima32 zao mi je sto si to morala proci  :Sad: 
nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti

----------


## sara10

*Mima32* baš mi je drago da je ipak na kraju sve dobro završilo, tj. da nema operacije i da si napokon kući. Doma je ipak najljepše, pogotovo nakon bolnice. Odmori se draga Mime :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Mima ajde super da si doma...sad lipo odmori i skupljaj snagu..hug
Mostarka hvala za fige..i sama sebi ih drzim koliko me je strah..

----------


## Ruthy

*Mima32,* bravo draga!  :Very Happy: 

*Vatra86,* hrabro, ne boj se!

----------


## jejja

Vatra moraaa bit nes dobro, moraaa!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba

----------


## Berina

ehhhh drage moje....rekla sam da cu da vam javim rezultate...moja beta danas tj.12 dpt je 249...dakle hvala dragomBogu,trudna sam i uspjelo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-.....puno osjecaja se pomijesalo,prvo sam plakala :Laughing: ,ali sam i najsrecnija...nadam se da cete sve jednoga dana biti u mojo kozi...puno vas pozdravljam i ljubim...

----------


## bubekica

*berina* cestitam!

----------


## amazonka

berina, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## vatra86

*Ruthy,Jejja* hvala vam cure moje  :Shy kiss: 

*Berina*  :Very Happy:  čestitam na T!!  :Smile:

----------


## Berina

hvala vam na cestitkama....drzim fige svakoj koja se nadje u ovakvoj situaciji,da jednog dana sve mi drzimo svoje bebe u rukama,ako Bog da...pozdrav

----------


## milasova8

Tikki,kika222,kiki30,PetraP  jako mi je zao :Sad:  grlm vas sve redom..
Oprostite ako sam.neku tuznicu izostavila,nije namjera..

Zelim srecu svima u postupcima~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Berina čestitam ti! Sretno dalje!

----------


## piki

Svim tužnicama big hug  :Love: 
Berina prekrasna beta, čestitke  :Very Happy: 
A za sve u postupcima nek budu dobitni  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Berina cestitam!!!

----------


## snupi

podpisujem* piki*!

----------


## Frćka

> ehhhh drage moje....rekla sam da cu da vam javim rezultate...moja beta danas tj.12 dpt je 249...dakle hvala dragomBogu,trudna sam i uspjelo:-.....puno osjecaja se pomijesalo,prvo sam plakala,ali sam i najsrecnija...nadam se da cete sve jednoga dana biti u mojo kozi...puno vas pozdravljam i ljubim...


Čestitkeeeeee! Jupiiiiiii! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

Berina  :Very Happy: cestitam

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam krenu plusici i i lijepe bete, da su sva razocaranja i tuga iza nas  :Love:

----------


## kika222

> Berina cestitam
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam krenu plusici i i lijepe bete, da su sva razocaranja i tuga iza nas


Potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## clematis

nije me bilo par dana, samo da vam se javim.
Naime, dr je prosli pon bio skeptican jer mi beta nakon mtx nije padala pa mi je rekao da ako u sri ne padne za pol da cu dobit jos jednu dozu mtx.
U sri je pala za pol  :Very Happy: , nisam nikad ocekivala da cu se veseliti sto mi beta pada. A samo koji tjedan ranije sam bila jako sretna kad bi rasla. 
Naime imam jedno pitanjce, sta se desava sa plodom koji je ostao u jajovodu, jel se to ocisti i kako, tijelo apsorbira ili izadje sa krvarenjem. Ja sam nekoliko dana krvarila, ali nekako mi se cini da to nije menga, jel moze bit menga ako je beta tako visoko? 
A svim curkama puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sve +, bete, srceka... tuznicama veliki  :Love:  drzite se sutra je novi dan, doci cemo i mi na red.

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje pocela Sam s gonalom, negdje Sam pokupila prehladu imam temp.nos curi,grlo upaljeno ,smijem li ista uzeti od lijekova help

----------


## Mojca

Paracetamol. 
Držim fige da brzo prođe.

----------


## sara10

*Berina* čestitam  :Very Happy: !! Napokon jedna lijepa vijest zadnjih dana!!
*Clematis* drago mi je da beta pada, nadam se da će se i kod tebe sve dovro završit kao i kod Mime!
*Zima77* sretno u novom postupku, neka bude dobitni.

----------


## orhideja.

> *Berina* čestitam !! Napokon jedna lijepa vijest zadnjih dana!!
> *Clematis* drago mi je da beta pada, nadam se da će se i kod tebe sve dovro završit kao i kod Mime!
> *Zima77* sretno u novom postupku, neka bude dobitni.


Potpisujem  :Kiss:

----------


## Ladybug

Bok cure! Prvo, želim vam svima da što prije vidite plusiće i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

Nova sam na forumu, nikako da se prije javim, iza mene je nekoliko postupaka i dva predivna bića.  :Very Happy: 
Odlučili smo ići po treću sreću nakon spontane trudnoće i nažalost blighted ovuma, i na kraju kiretaže.  :Sad:   Tako da za par dana krećem u postupak sa femarom i gonalima.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (6)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (9)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
amazonka, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (2)* 
Berina, Bahceci,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI) 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 10.05.
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 05.06.
Bea, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
PetraP, Cito, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Tomek, SD, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 11.06.
sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF) 12.06.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Marnel, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID);
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);  
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH);
 mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH);
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF); 
riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF); dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI);

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, , marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, piki, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sybylle, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, tonkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

> Bok cure! Prvo, želim vam svima da što prije vidite plusiće i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Nova sam na forumu, nikako da se prije javim, iza mene je nekoliko postupaka i dva predivna bića. 
> Odlučili smo ići po treću sreću nakon spontane trudnoće i nažalost blighted ovuma, i na kraju kiretaže.   Tako da za par dana krećem u postupak sa femarom i gonalima.


*Ladybug* dobrodošla i blago ti se, već imaš 2 bebača i na treće ideš...jako lijepo i svaka čast  :Naklon:  Jesu ta dva bića blizanci ili iz ddva odvojena pokušaja? Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje hvala na lijepim zeljama uz vas je sve lakse svim curama u postupku zelim puno srece ,velike bete

----------


## kameleon

jejja,kiki30,kika222, tikki  :Love:  i sve tužnice,zajedno sa mnom  :Kiss:  bit ćemo i mi jednom trudnice 
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi stimulirani!
 :Very Happy:  za sve trudnice!!od onih s tek pozitivnom betom do već trbušastih!!!! :pivo: 
svima puno pozdrava!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

vatra da malo poskočim za tvoj prvi (i nadam se zadnji za ovu bebu) stimulirani! Sretno!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Hvala vam curke na vibr..puregoni cekaju u frizideru 2.dc..sad sam u mukama jer bi htijela da mi M dodje poslje 4 tako da mi racunaju sutra 1 dc.pa da ne moram na 1. Fm u ned jer radim a imamo nekog vaznog posla...he he..koje muke..  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Evo mene opet ubrzane! 1.folikometrija danas, sutra naveče štoperica (7.dan), u petak punkcija!!! Držite mi figeeeeeee! :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Sretno cure računam na vaše uspjehe da nam date malo snage za nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka držim ti debele fige i svu srecu ti zelim.

----------


## Frćka

*Valiana*, *Tonkice* hvalaaa!  :Smile:  Već počinjem paničarit, nadam se da će sve biti dobro! :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Zadnjih tjedana sam vas sve puno čitala i pratila ishode, ali sam malo pisala. Sad su se napokon i kod mene stvari pokrenule. Nakon 10 dana duphastona, počeli sam novi, polustimulirani ciklus. Danas je 8.dan kako uzimam klomifen i estrofem, i prvi dan merionala. Doc kaže da će punkcija tek idući tjedan. Već sam nestrpljiva  :Bouncing: 
Svima držim fige da postupci budu čim plodonosniji  :Smile:  Valjda će se napokon i vrijeme popraviti pa će sunce unijeti još optimizma  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frćka debele  :fige:  drzim
Sybylle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I ja se nadam da ce sbili sada veeliki val uspjsnih postupaka evo nam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Frćka sretno ti bilo draga~~~~~~~
Sarice samo hrabro~~~~~~~~
Orhideja~~~~~ 
 Sretno svima~~~~~~
Ja dobila novi brojček, možda dođem na red do nove godine... :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra86*, *Kika222*! Hvalaaaa, držim fige i ja vama! I svima kojima treba naravno! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Evo mene opet ubrzane! 1.folikometrija danas, sutra naveče štoperica (7.dan), u petak punkcija!!! Držite mi figeeeeeee!


Draga *Frćka* držat ću ručno-nožne  :fige:  za tebe i punkciju u petak da bude bezbolna i za js-u! Frćkice samo pozitivno, bit će dobro, uz tebe smo  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

> Draga *Frćka* držat ću ručno-nožne  za tebe i punkciju u petak da bude bezbolna i za js-u! Frćkice samo pozitivno, bit će dobro, uz tebe smo


Hvalaaaa *Sara*! Čekam te da mi se pridružiš! :Smile:  Dragi mi je kupio mob sa velikim ekranom da mu pustim laptom i da mogu biti s vama kad god! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Oooooo super Frćka, baš je darežljiv tvoj dragi...

----------


## Frćka

> Oooooo super Frćka, baš je darežljiv tvoj dragi...


Je, ali prvenstveno mu je bila namjera da me se riješi i da mu ne kradem laptop!  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

:Klap:  za *Frćkinog* muža

----------


## Frćka

Evo pisem s moba... Uf! Nis ne vidim!  :Smile: @-}--Hvala muzu! :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

Imam jedno neugodnjak pitanje... :Rolling Eyes:  Sad već deset dana uzimam estrofem (trenutno 6 komada dnevno) i užasno me svrbi ulaz u rodnicu. Jel moguće da je to dvoje povezano? Da li je netko imao slično iskustvo i rješenje?? Hvala :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima. Zelim vam srecu i drzim  :fige:  za postupke. 
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god trebate. 

Ja sam na kraju zavrsila na hitnoj operaciji zbog unutarnjeg krvarenja pri jako niskoj beti. Druga laparotomija u manje od godinu dana. Slijedi oporavak i skupljanje snage za dalje

----------


## Frćka

> Pozdrav svima. Zelim vam srecu i drzim  za postupke. 
> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god trebate. 
> 
> Ja sam na kraju zavrsila na hitnoj operaciji zbog unutarnjeg krvarenja pri jako niskoj beti. Druga laparotomija u manje od godinu dana. Slijedi oporavak i skupljanje snage za dalje


Ajme Mima! Žao mi je! Brzo se oporavi...Baš si se namučila! :Sad:

----------


## sara10

*Mima32* puno,puno,puno mi je žao, baš sam mislila da se sev smirilo kod tebe nakon izlaska iz bolnice. Drži se draga, skupi snagu, uz tebe smo.

----------


## Ruthy

Mima32, bas mi je zao. Drzi se, draga,  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*mima32*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je, stvarno loša vijest! Drži se, želim ti što brži oporavak i skupljanje snage!

----------


## tonkica

Mima bas mi je zao, drzi se i zelim ti brz oporavak.

----------


## vatra86

A joooj mima bas mi je zao da si to morala prolaziti...nadam se da je ovo kraj tvojih ruznih iskustva i da ce napokon krenuti sve na pozitivu.zelim ti brz oporavak... Grlim

----------


## jejja

Mima  :Sad:  brz oporavak draga i nek sve to ruzno ostane iza tebe...
Vatra pikalice sretnooooo do neba.. svima u postupcima, cekanjima ~~~~~~~~, tuznicama zagrljaj..
Ja sam 8dc i jajnici me rasturaju  :Sad:  ne kuzim koji je sad vrag.. jedva cekam iduci tjedan kad se dr vraca s godisnjeg da vidim sta dalje.. jer bez duphastona iducu mengu cekat cu mjesecima a strah me uzet ih na svoju ruku i ne znam smijem li... Bas mi nisn ide od ruke..a voljela bih fet odradit prije godisnjih u 8 mj..

----------


## bubekica

*mima* grlim, cure su sve rekle..
*jejja* zasto ne bi uzela duphaston, meni je on trajna terapija kad god nisam u postupku. a i dok je rekao da je svejedno - duphaston, utrici ili crinone, da si prilagodim kak mi pase.

----------


## jejja

Znaci ne trebam pauzirat zbog neuspjesnog postupka? Mogu krenut od 11dc s njima? I ako slucajno bude fet iduci ciklus ne smetaju? Ooo bas si mi pomogla  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

kazem, ja ih pijem uvijek, svaki ciklus kad nisam u postupku, 16-25 dc. na tvom mjestu bih provjerila s dokom za svaki slucaj, al ne vidim zasto ne bi pila.

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam odmah ciklus nakon postupka bila na duphicima. Samo sam ih pila negdje od 22dc, dali smo jajnicima priliku za potencijalnu ovulaciju

----------


## Muma

> I ja sam odmah ciklus nakon postupka bila na duphicima. Samo sam ih pila negdje od 22dc, dali smo jajnicima priliku za potencijalnu ovulaciju


Također!

----------


## tikki

Mima  :Love:  želim ti brzi oporavak draga

----------


## Berina

> Pozdrav svima. Zelim vam srecu i drzim  za postupke. 
> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god trebate. 
> 
> Ja sam na kraju zavrsila na hitnoj operaciji zbog unutarnjeg krvarenja pri jako niskoj beti. Druga laparotomija u manje od godinu dana. Slijedi oporavak i skupljanje snage za dalje



jako mi je zao mima32...........saljem ti puno :Love:  i da ti sto prije bude bolje..... :Wink:

----------


## tina29

*mima* grlim jako!
*vatra,jejja*  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

tina29 i tebi pusa  :Kiss:  kako si?

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo da se ja opet malo javim. Moj slučaj još nije riješen. Beta je i dalje u padu. Danas vađena i 67 je... na UZV se vidi nešto veličine 2mm...ostatak tog gestacijskog valjda. Od sutra uzimam Duphastone i nadam se krvarenju kroz 2 tjedna. Ako ne bude proslo tako...ipak ću na kiretažu. Nadam se da ako je već beta padala od 5500 da će i dalje...nakon tih 67. Držite fige. Svim betočekalicama i čekalicama koječega držim fige, a tužnicama šaljem hug  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje evo da se ja opet malo javim. Moj slučaj još nije riješen. Beta je i dalje u padu. Danas vađena i 67 je... na UZV se vidi nešto veličine 2mm...ostatak tog gestacijskog valjda. Od sutra uzimam Duphastone i nadam se krvarenju kroz 2 tjedna. Ako ne bude proslo tako...ipak ću na kiretažu. Nadam se da ako je već beta padala od 5500 da će i dalje...nakon tih 67. Držite fige. Svim betočekalicama i čekalicama koječega držim fige, a tužnicama šaljem hug


Strašna, biti će to ok, znam da se mučiš, moja beta i nakon rekiretaže nije pala na 0 još neko vrijeme, bitno je samo da prokrvariš i da se sve očisti, mislim da na tako nisku betu neće biti komplikacija i da ćeš izbjeći kiretu...sretno, držim fige!

----------


## malena2

Evo cure 2009.smo započeli svoju Mpo priču.
Imamo jednog malog dječaka.
u subotu sam  bila na punkciji dobili 8 jajnih stanica,4 se oplodile.Jucer mi vraćene 2 mrvice.Sad smo na čekanju.
najduzih 14 dana!
Svima želim puno uspjeha i sto veće bete!

----------


## snupi

curke trebam pomoc da li je netko imao hemeroide i išao u postupak? Da li moram zvati Petrovu za to?

----------


## vatra86

Ne smetaju hemoroidi za postupak...ne kuzim na sta mislis...

----------


## snupi

nije bas za hvalu ali ja ih imam i to unutarnje, muci kaj pijem folnu, moram poceti sa bromergonima i stimulacijom , pa ne znam kak mi crijeva budu reagiirala na sve to! Inace imam kremu sa kojom se mazem valjda bude  proslo za tjedan dana!

----------


## Mury

*snupi*, ja ti toplo preporučam mazanje hemoroida kantarion uljem. Mene je spasilo nakon gubitka naših beba kada su me između ostalog napali i hemoroidi  :Sad: 
Nisam baš u tijelu, pa šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## DiDi446

Svim tuznicama  :Love: 



Cure molim Vas da li je koja imala slično iskustvo..naime bila sam na kontroli i nije bilo vidljivih folikula pa sam dobila duphastone..popila sve kao i inace,no sada nema krvarenja vec 13 dan od zadnje tablete,zabrinuta sam sto se desava...trebali bi u sredinom mjeseca u postupak ali od moje m.ni traga  :Mad:

----------


## DiDi446

snupi ...sto se tice hemeroida,znam da se puno ljudi spasilo sa svinjskom masti  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

mima i strašna,baš mi je žao kaj morate to prolaziti
malena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu za 12 dana

----------


## Ginger

mima, ajme draga, baš mi je žao što se na kraju tako iskompliciralo
a kak si skužila unutarnje krvarenje? imala si bolove?

strašna, grlim 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

> Pozdrav svima. Zelim vam srecu i drzim  za postupke. 
> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god trebate. 
> 
> Ja sam na kraju zavrsila na hitnoj operaciji zbog unutarnjeg krvarenja pri jako niskoj beti. Druga laparotomija u manje od godinu dana. Slijedi oporavak i skupljanje snage za dalje


Mima, baš mi je žao da su te baš sve komplikacije dopale, sve znam, tako je i mene dopalo 4x lpsc u manje od 1,5 godinu...nadam se da se oporavljaš u svojoj kući, uz dragog, pomalo i držim fige da se što prije oporaviš i da ti idući boravak u bolnici bude na babinjačama  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*mima32,strašna*,drage moje ženice šaljem vam veliki zagrljaj  :Love:  :Love:  kad će to više završiiti...  :No: 
*malena2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu ili pozitivan test za dva tjedna!
*frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju!
I malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u bilo kojoj fazi postupka  :Kiss:

----------


## mima32

Cure, hvala svima na podrsci. Divne ste  :Love: 

Ginger, u nedjelju me poceo bolit trbuh, kao gadan urinoinfekt i bolan na dodir. Kasnije se pojavila bol izmedju vrata i ramena pa sam otisla na hitnu. U tom trenutku je jos sve bilo ok. Ruptura se dogodila na hitnoj. Zavrtilo mi se, bilo mucno, preznojila se, zujanje u usima. Sve trajalo trenutak. Nakon toga pad tlaka, ubrzan puls i pad hemoglobina. Sva sreca pa se to dogodilo u hitnoj jer sad ne bi pisala po forumu. Druga laparotomija u 11 mj. Nije lako al ne dam se.

----------


## vatra86

Ajme mima pa ti si dosla na hitnu u zadnji cas..i jos si pala u sok..draga nasa mima..koji si ti borac..skidam kapu..i saljem jos jedan hug.

----------


## Snekica

Mima zao mi je sta ti sve to dogodilo! Kad pomislis da ne moze gore.. opet moze  :Sad:  Brz oporavak zelim!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mima dobro da si bar bila na hitnoj, isto želim da se oporaviš čim prije

----------


## tina29

> *mima32,strašna*,drage moje ženice šaljem vam veliki zagrljaj  kad će to više završiiti... 
> *malena2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu ili pozitivan test za dva tjedna!
> *frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju!
> I malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u bilo kojoj fazi postupka


ja če se malo prešvercati i na ovo staviti veliki *x*!!!
*vatra* draga pitala si me kak sam,ja sam ti super,bebač također,šaljemo ti puse i želimo da nam iz ovog postupka ostaneš trbušasta tako da evo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,pu  no,sretno draga!
puse svima i još malo za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Lotta81

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme, ali svim curama za što god da treba šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mima i Strašna držite se.  Ovo je nažalost dio života u kojem treba imati oooogromnoo strpljenje. Vjerujem da ćemo sve mi  koje se toliko trudimo za naše male srečice jednog dana ipak doći na red, samo treba biti strpljiv.

----------


## Frćka

> Ajme mima pa ti si dosla na hitnu u zadnji cas..i jos si pala u sok..draga nasa mima..koji si ti borac..skidam kapu..i saljem jos jedan hug.


Potpisujem! :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy*, *Tina*, hvala puno! Nadam se će sutra biti jedna, ali vrijedna js! :Smile: 
*Mima*, opet moram reći kako mi je jako žao šta sve to prolaziš! :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Mima32, jako mi je žao, ali eto i u nesreći sreća... nek bude zadnja neprilika koja te snašla. Zaslužila si nagradu, mila... 
Pusa!

----------


## vatra86

Pitanje..malo cu se praviti glupa jer sam ipak iz med.struke..e ovako..dala sam si puregon subkutano u bedro jer jedino tu imam malo masnog tkiva, s iglicom za inzulin, bolilo je i malo mi je nastala kvrzica.nekako si mislim da sam si je dala vise povrsinski.e sad valjda si mogu tom iglom ubosti pod 90 stupnjeva a da ne dodje do misica..valjda ste me skuzile..kad ja dajem drugima nekako mi je lakse nego sebi, i cak me cure hvale da ih nista nije bolilo.

----------


## tonkica

Mima, Strasna... Saljem vam zagrljaj, drzi te se

----------


## Mury

*Mima*, *Strašna*  :Sad:   :Sad: ....jako mi je žao što ste sve to pretrpile  :Love:

----------


## sara10

> *Mima*, *Strašna*  ....jako mi je žao što ste sve to pretrpile


*X*

----------


## sara10

Draga *Frćka* SRETNO ti danas, uz tebe smo  :Heart:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mima -*   to je tragično što si sve prošla... ali nemoj očajavati, glavu gore i pozitivno - izvukla si živu glavu - a sad dalje polako. 

*Vatra* - ja ću isto koristiti Puregon - slijedeći tjedan krećem - to  mi je prvi postupak. Zašto ti nisi koristila one iglice koje se koriste uz Pen? Ja ću koristiti te kako mi je sestra pokazala - super su kratke, guraju se do kraja pod 90°- i to mi je super. Zapravo nemaš gdje pogriješiti - niti preplitko ubosti - niti predaleko...

----------


## bubekica

> Pitanje..malo cu se praviti glupa jer sam ipak iz med.struke..e ovako..dala sam si puregon subkutano u bedro jer jedino tu imam malo masnog tkiva, s iglicom za inzulin, bolilo je i malo mi je nastala kvrzica.nekako si mislim da sam si je dala vise povrsinski.e sad valjda si mogu tom iglom ubosti pod 90 stupnjeva a da ne dodje do misica..valjda ste me skuzile..kad ja dajem drugima nekako mi je lakse nego sebi, i cak me cure hvale da ih nista nije bolilo.


Ne znam za puregon, al ja sam gonale davala ukoso, otprilike 60 stupnjeva, u trbuh. Koliko god malo masnog imas ba trbuhu je najlakse uloviti kozu i piknuti ispod nje a da ne diras u misic. Samo je bitno da ustipnutu kozu pustis tek kad je iglica skroz unutra.

----------


## jejja

> Ne znam za puregon, al ja sam gonale davala ukoso, otprilike 60 stupnjeva, u trbuh. Koliko god malo masnog imas ba trbuhu je najlakse uloviti kozu i piknuti ispod nje a da ne diras u misic. Samo je bitno da ustipnutu kozu pustis tek kad je iglica skroz unutra.


X  :Smile:  nemam ni ja trunke masnog na zalost skoro ni mesnatog ali lakse ti je ovako kako bubekica kaze.. stisnes kozu, upiknes pod kutem i pusts kozu . Meni su znale doc kvrzice i od gonala i iod decapeptyla ali protrljas kao i s voltarenom npr i splasne ubrzo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubek ne treba puštati dok sve ne istisneš, ja si dajem fragmine već 6 mj.+ ne znam koliko stimulacija i nikad mi nisu bile kvrge, vjerojatno ste previše površinski istisnule lijek

----------


## Mali Mimi

a i možda je zbog mjesta uboda, ja si uvijek dajem u trbuh, u bedro sam čula da zna biti zeznuto i da znaju nastati kvrge (no više kad su fragmini u pitanju)

----------


## bubekica

Meni su rekli da pustim i pridrzavam spricu lijevom rukom dok desnom polako istiskujem. Nikad nije nastala kvrzica. S fragminima nemam iskustva...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja nisam nikad puštala ni kod ovih lijekova za stimulaciju sad ne znam više tko mi je to rekao davno je bilo...a kod fragmina u uputstvima piše da se drži s prstima dok traje ubrizgavanje

----------


## linalena

od jučer sam pikalica, uff ko prvi put s obzirom da sam dobila pen - no nek bude zadnji

jutro svima, grupni zagrljaj i slinava pusa
i naravno pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

eh i dok ja tipkala prošao voz za edit pa ponovo


Drage naše Mima i Strašna držte se cure, jako mi je žao i vjerujem da ćete se oporaviti brzo

----------


## žužy

Ja sam nekad puštala špekeca nakon uboda,nekad ne,ovisi kak sam se sjetila,nikad nije bilo problema.Samo jednom dok sam prerano izvadila iglu pa je nastala mala fontana...mislim da je samo bitno da lijek uđe :Smile: 
*Frćka* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju!

----------


## Kjara

Mima32 žao mi je ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brzi oporavak

strašna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude u redu

za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što vam treba :Love:

----------


## Moe

Kod mene je funkcioniralo tako da piknem u nabranu kozu blago ukoso (cca 45 stupnjeva). Onda otpustim kozu i lagano lagano ustrcavam sadrzaj sprice (i do minutu). Kad izvadim iglu uzmem vaticu s alkoholom i lagano umasiram kruznim pokretima u/oko uboda da se lijek "rasporedi". Nikad kvrzice ni modrice.

----------


## Snekica

> Kod mene je funkcioniralo tako da piknem u nabranu kozu blago ukoso (cca 45 stupnjeva). Onda otpustim kozu i lagano lagano ustrcavam sadrzaj sprice (i do minutu). Kad izvadim iglu uzmem vaticu s alkoholom i lagano umasiram kruznim pokretima u/oko uboda da se lijek "rasporedi". Nikad kvrzice ni modrice.


Sve isto, osim one minute. Meni minuta treba od miksanja do trljanja uboda vaticom hehe. U zadnjem pikanju sam imala samo jednu malu modricu od x uboda i tad me zapeklo kad sam stavljala alkohol. Nikad ni prije ni poslije.
Linalena sretno!  :Klap:

----------


## orhideja.

> Draga *Frćka* SRETNO ti danas, uz tebe smo


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Draga *Frćka* SRETNO ti danas, uz tebe smo


Jutroooo!!! Hvala Sara, tako rano, a ti vec mislis na mene! :Smile:  I zatoo, jeeeee! Imamo js!!! :Very Happy: Sad tulum u labu do ponedeljkaaa!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> 


Hvalaaaa! Imamooo js! Jupiiiiii! Izgleda da ste jako cvreto drzale figeeee!!! Hvalaaaa! :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> eh i dok ja tipkala prošao voz za edit pa ponovo
> 
> 
> Drage naše Mima i Strašna držte se cure, jako mi je žao i vjerujem da ćete se oporaviti brzo





> Ja sam nekad puštala špekeca nakon uboda,nekad ne,ovisi kak sam se sjetila,nikad nije bilo problema.Samo jednom dok sam prerano izvadila iglu pa je nastala mala fontana...mislim da je samo bitno da lijek uđe
> *Frćka* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju!


Evo proslooo! Moram priznat da je ovaj put i bolilo, ne jako, ali... Imamo js! Vrijedi boli! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* odlično  :Very Happy:  ma znala sam ja da ćeš ti dobit js-u, a sada ćemo čvrsto držati fige za oplodnju, a sigurna sam da će se oplodit  :Yes:

----------


## Frćka

:Shy kiss:  :Shy kiss: 


> *Frćka* odlično  ma znala sam ja da ćeš ti dobit js-u, a sada ćemo čvrsto držati fige za oplodnju, a sigurna sam da će se oplodit


Hvala Saraaaa! Uf, nadam se da hoce!

----------


## vatra86

Frcka  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!

Ma ja imam ampule i inzulinske iglice..probat cu danas u trbuh..kvrzica se resorbirala u roku sat vremena..joj koja mi je to muka..ima toga 1,5 ml, sto za subkutano nije bas mala kolicina..vidjet cemo sta ce od svega toga ispasti..ne nadam se previse, a i sumnjam na folikularnu cistu..hvala vam curke na odgovorima..puse
I svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam netko javi koju poz betu..

----------


## snupi

sto se tice injekcija, mene je prvi put dok sam isla pikao veterinar pa sam imala cijeli jedan dio trbuha plavi, frćka držimo fige dalje za tebe!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (8)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
amazonka, VG, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (3)* 
Berina, Bahceci,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PetraP, Cito, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
Tomek, SD, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 11.06.
sandy0606, VV, FET (nakon  1xIVF) 12.06.
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
malena2, Cito, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
sybylle, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Marnel, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); Cvitaa, Cito, 1.IVF/ICSI

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); Daka, Vg, 1. AIH

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID);
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);  
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH);
 mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH);
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET);
 Snekica, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF sekundarni); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marlen, , marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, piki, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, tonkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

broj trudnoca nam se smanjuje, a ne da raste...
*crvenkapice* grlim...
*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu JS!
*vatra* sretno s pikanjem! znam da ti je frka jer je prva stimulacija, ali pokusaj gledati malo optimisticnije. stignes biti pesimist ako nesto zbilja krene u krivom smjeru.
*betocekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe velike brojcice!
*lara39+* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je doslo tvoje vrijeme!
pusa svima!

----------


## tonkica

Frcka drzim debele fige za odlican tulum u labu, sretno, ma bit će to sve super vidit ces.

----------


## vatra86

Bubi nasa vrijedna curo...evo u 6 mj.on-go nas je puno pa se nadam da cemo popraviti prosjek trudnica u ovom mj. Saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## paty

Bravo Frćka, :Very Happy:  za tulum u  labu!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra86*, *Snupi*, *Bubekice*, *Tonkice*! Cure hvala vam puno! Nadam se da će se oploditi! :fige: 
*Vatra86* sretno s pikanjem, samo nježno! :Smile: 
*Lara39*, danas si vadila betu opet?
Svima za sve što trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> Bravo Frćka, za tulum u  labu!!!!


Hvala *Paty*! najradije bi i ja tamo sad skakala s njima! :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

[QUOTE=bubekica;2426643]broj trudnoca nam se smanjuje, a ne da raste...
*crvenkapice* grlim...
*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu JS!
*vatra* sretno s pikanjem! znam da ti je frka jer je prva stimulacija, ali pokusaj gledati malo optimisticnije. stignes biti pesimist ako nesto zbilja krene u krivom smjeru.
*betocekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe velike brojcice!
*lara39+* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je doslo tvoje vrijeme!

potpisujem našu vrijednu Bubekicu!
Eto ja se vratila sa VV ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec.Razlog je jako obilna M i malo predebeo endić.Sad sam do 07.07. na kontracepciji i onda  bi  konačno trebali krenuti.Pusa svima!

----------


## žužy

> *Vatra86*, *Snupi*, *Bubekice*, *Tonkice*! Cure hvala vam puno! Nadam se da će se oploditi!
> *Vatra86* sretno s pikanjem, samo nježno!
> *Lara39*, danas si vadila betu opet?
> Svima za sve što trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*
I nadodajem još  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Frćkinu* js,nek sve puca od tuluma!

----------


## bubekica

pa dobro jel itko ovih dana na VV u postupku? samo vracaju zbog endometrija.

----------


## elen

evo mene..prijavljujem da smo krenuli s pripremama za novi fet  :Smile:  terapija estrofem i pregled dr. tjedan u srijedu
pozdravi svima i dobre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Haha hvalaaa *Žužy*! Možda se i zaletim za vikend u posjetu u lab! :Laughing:

----------


## piki

> pa dobro jel itko ovih dana na VV u postupku? samo vracaju zbog endometrija.


Ja sam bila u subotu na VV i bilo je jako puno cura u raznim fazama postupaka samo su izgleda većinom inkognituše :Smile:  
bubekica kod sljedeće liste možeš me dodati u 7 mj. ide novi stimulirani pokušaj (ako i mene ne vrate!)

----------


## Frćka

*Hrki*! Hvala! Pusa i tebi! Žao mi je što sad nije bilo, al uskoro! :fige:

----------


## bubekica

hehe, uvrijedile se moje "brđanke" s VV pa se krenule redom javljati  :Smile: 
curke sretno!

----------


## bmaric

uuuuuu, koliko nas je u postupku ovaj mjesec  :Smile: . bit će beta krajem mjeseca u i 7. mj. svima  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*Frćka*, *elen* sretno cure!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve on-go u ovom mjesecu  :fige:

----------


## linalena

> sto se tice injekcija, mene je prvi put dok sam isla pikao veterinar pa sam imala cijeli jedan dio trbuha plavi, frćka držimo fige dalje za tebe!


i mene pika veterinar !!!! 

Bubi ajd kod mene iza u zagradi izbaci one sekundarne, em nije vrijedno spomena em me deprimira - izbacila ih i ja iz potpisa, nema razloga da vučem tak dugi šlep

i da komadi moji, nemojte mi zamjeriti, ludnica mi je ovih dana na poslu a tak sam se zaželila forumarenja da kada gužva prođe nedam mira

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka*, *elen* sretno cure!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve on-go u ovom mjesecu


Hvala *Muma*! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

[QUOTE=hrki;2426700]


> broj trudnoca nam se smanjuje, a ne da raste...
> *crvenkapice* grlim...
> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu JS!
> *vatra* sretno s pikanjem! znam da ti je frka jer je prva stimulacija, ali pokusaj gledati malo optimisticnije. stignes biti pesimist ako nesto zbilja krene u krivom smjeru.
> *betocekalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe velike brojcice!
> *lara39+* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
> *linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je doslo tvoje vrijeme!
> 
> potpisujem našu vrijednu Bubekicu!
> Eto ja se vratila sa VV ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec.Razlog je jako obilna M i malo predebeo endić.Sad sam do 07.07. na kontracepciji i onda  bi  konačno trebali krenuti.Pusa svima!


heej Hrki,mi smo cupkale jedna za drugom u postupcima, vrijeme je da me stigneš..... :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

nije me bilo par dana pa malo zaostajem  :Trep trep: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice,za uspješne postupke ,za odlične js!
evo i trudničke prašine da vam donese sreću **************************************************  *************

jel tko zna šta je sa Barbi???

----------


## Kadauna

Crvenkapice, samo da ti kažem da me jučer jako ražalostilo kad sam pročitala  :Sad: ( nadam se da ćeš uskoro skupiti snage za dalje  :Love: 


Svim curama mnogo uspjeha u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~






> Hvala Saraaaa! Uf, nadam se da hoce!


ej Frćka, samo da pitam gdje se ti liječiš, vidim da su ti vratili u prvom IVF-u jedan petostanični embrij i to treći dan............ 
Hvala!

----------


## Kadauna

i samo da i ovdje kažem.... nadam se da će lista trudnica za svibanj "doći k sebi", svibanj stvarno grozno izgleda  :Sad: (


ne mogu se uopće oteti dojmu da se mnogo toga promijenilo na lošije unazad pola godine u našim (posebno državnim) klinikama, grozno, grozno, grozno..........

----------


## Frćka

> Crvenkapice, samo da ti kažem da me jučer jako ražalostilo kad sam pročitala ( nadam se da ćeš uskoro skupiti snage za dalje 
> 
> 
> Svim curama mnogo uspjeha u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U KBC-Ri! Šta se to ne radi inače?

----------


## s_iva

Linalena ~~~~~~~~ tebi i hrabrim ženama iz tvog potpisa!

----------


## Inesz

> U KBC-Ri! Šta se to ne radi inače?



Idealno bi bilo da je embrij treći dan 8-staničan.

----------


## Sandra1971

Nije me dugo bilo i nisam u tijeku,ali svima vam šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

Danas potvrđujem neuspjeh  :Predaja:  , iako sam sretna bila kad sam vidjela da beta pada sa 150 na 40  :Laughing:  nadam se da će se vratit na 0 (na sreću nije VM)
Divim se snagi naših maratonki...bude se i ona meni vratila za koji dan, pa onda planiranje..u nove pobijede
svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> Danas potvrđujem neuspjeh  , iako sam sretna bila kad sam vidjela da beta pada sa 150 na 40  nadam se da će se vratit na 0 (na sreću nije VM)
> Divim se snagi naših maratonki...bude se i ona meni vratila za koji dan, pa onda planiranje..u nove pobijede
> svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Žao mi je što moram reć dobro da beta pada! *Orhideja*, drži se! Za nove pobjede! :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

Frcka, napisala je vec Inesz, pozeljno je da bude osmostanicni 3. dan, 8-stanicni embriji treci dan daju najvece izglede za trudnocu odnosno imaju dobar "Implantation rate", dok ovi sporiji ili brzi imaju ipak daleko manji....... 

Ti to ides samo u prirodnjake? bez stimulacije?


dobro jutro svim curama i deckima (rijetkim). nudim forumsku/virtualnu kavicu  :Coffee:  kao i zesticu raznu  :pivo:  - pa tko hoce nek se posluzi 

orhideja, zao mi je ali ocekivano, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Zima77

Svim curama u postupcima sretno a tuznicama  big hug ,zanima me da li mogu bolovanje otvoriti sa danom punkcije

----------


## snupi

orhideja žao mi je bude bolje i mi se tebi divimo! Zima kad ti ides na punkciju?

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka, napisala je vec Inesz, pozeljno je da bude osmostanicni 3. dan, 8-stanicni embriji treci dan daju najvece izglede za trudnocu odnosno imaju dobar "Implantation rate", dok ovi sporiji ili brzi imaju ipak daleko manji....... 
> 
> Ti to ides samo u prirodnjake? bez stimulacije?
> 
> 
> dobro jutro svim curama i deckima (rijetkim). nudim forumsku/virtualnu kavicu  kao i zesticu raznu  - pa tko hoce nek se posluzi 
> 
> orhideja, zao mi je ali ocekivano, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!


Sad mi je drugi prirodnjak i zadnji bez obzira dali će bit u ponedeljak transfer ili ne! Ako ne bude T sljedeći ciklus stimulirani!

----------


## Mury

> od jučer sam pikalica, uff ko prvi put s obzirom da sam dobila pen - no nek bude zadnji


Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bezboj za uspješan postupak i slatku/e mrvicu/mrvice u tvom naručju za 9 mjeseci!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja draga ne zvuči lijepo ali bolje da beta pada, zelim ti od srca da što prije krenes po svoje smrzlice, sretno.

----------


## Zima77

Punkcija je u utorak

----------


## Frćka

> Punkcija je u utorak


Sretno! :fige:

----------


## snupi

sretno zima!!

----------


## srecha

Zima77 zelim ti puno sreće! Da L&L budu ovaj put dobitna kombinacija!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sretno Zima, nek punkcija prođe što bolje i bezbolnije  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Zima sretno!

----------


## hrki

Sretno zima!

----------


## Zima77

Hvala vam cure ,malo me hvata nervoza

----------


## orhideja.

> Hvala vam cure ,malo me hvata nervoza


samo opušteno.... sretno

----------


## linalena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve punkcije, transfere, inseminacije, folikulometrije, pretrage i bebice

Kod mene 6 folikulčeka veličine oko 10mm na 6dc (dosada 13 gonala), endo kak treba. A i poslu se pomalo vidi kraja

----------


## Lotta81

Zima77 i linalena sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovo budu zadnji i dobitni postupci

I naravno svim curama za što god da treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

*lara39+* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

ja evo nestrpljivo čekam uzv. nisam ponavljala više betu jer je dr.rekao da ne moram iako se nije bas pravilno uduplala.
malo me drži nervoza,loše spavam a od simptoma jedino ružan ukus u ustima, bolne (.)(.) i stomak mi je još uvijek tvrd i napuhan.

----------


## piki

Zima i linelana sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~
lara39 ~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV

----------


## Kadauna

jutro svima. 

uredila sam si potpis, izrazito sam tužna i bijesna zbog vrlo loših rezultata MPO-a u državnim klinikama, kod privatnika je još i dobro...... no kako se većina nas ipak liječi u državnom okruženju, rezultat izgleda tako kako izgleda  :Sad: ( a lista forumskih trudnica zaista izgleda mršavo.........

----------


## innu

Evo Kadauna, kradem ti potpis (ako se slažeš) pošto znam da je naš forum itekako čitan, nek se vidi na više mjesta!
I ne, meni kao pacijentu nije svejedno, žalosno je da se opet štedi na nama!

----------


## crvenkapica77

plizz   vi koje  ste  imale   kiretazu   javite  mi se   pp   ,
zanima me  ponasanje   i  mirovanje nakon kiretaze

----------


## maca papucarica

Naša *Moe* je jutros postala mama!

Pozivam vas u čestitare http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80621-M...40#post2428240!

----------


## Majuška

:Love:  Kapice, odgovorila sam ti na temi: kiretaža

----------


## magi7

Evo da i tu javim.bila na prvom uzv.veliki smo 1,5cm.srce kuca i sve kako treba...evo dakle saljem puno trudnicke prasine svima kojima treba.samo budite uporne i svemir ce nas nagraditi :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Magi7 divno, blago ti se! uživajte!

----------


## Kjara

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve punkcije, transfere, inseminacije, folikulometrije, pretrage i bebice


slepam se i dodajem jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Konačno neke lijepe vijesti! Moe čestitam! Magi7 za bezbrižan nastavak tvoje T! i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima treba!

----------


## vatra86

evo da i tu napisem da sam i ja danas bila na 1.fm, 3 folikula na lijevom svi 13 mm, na desnom ne znam da li ih ima ali ima cista koja je 15mm, nista strasno ako se ne bude povecavala, sutra idem opet.. nije bas bog zna sta, ali samo da nadju koji j.s. to mi je nekako bitno.. 
*zima* kako si prošla?
cure moje ima nas ovaj mjesec i svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saan

> evo da i tu napisem da sam i ja danas bila na 1.fm, 3 folikula na lijevom svi 13 mm, na desnom ne znam da li ih ima ali ima cista koja je 15mm, nista strasno ako se ne bude povecavala, sutra idem opet.. nije bas bog zna sta, ali samo da nadju koji j.s. to mi je nekako bitno.. 
> *zima* kako si prošla?
> cure moje ima nas ovaj mjesec i svima saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Evo i mene za koji dan ću vam se pridružiti :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

vatra draga! Kad je već stanje kakvo jest, držim palčeve da budu ipak ok stanice i da se sve oplode! Sretno!!!

----------


## Frćka

> vatra draga! Kad je već stanje kakvo jest, držim palčeve da budu ipak ok stanice i da se sve oplode! Sretno!!!


Potpisujem! *Vatra86*  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Cure  :Kiss:  hvala sta mislite ba mene..
Ja sam ocito poseban slucaj sama po sebi..cista je narasla na 20 mm, 1 folikul veci 19 mm je na d.jajniku, 3 manja na lijevom, danas stoperica.kaze dr da kod mene svaki put druga slika, i ful me dugo gledao i bas je bio u nedoumici sta napravit.ako od ovog puta nista da idem malo na kontracepcijsku th...eto ipak imam malo nade ali nis posebno nisam uzbudjena..

----------


## Snekica

Nek je sa srećom!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretno vatra!

----------


## linalena

vatro puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ovaj postupak

----------


## sunčeko71

Evo da se i tu prijavim jer danas sam 11 dnt 2 dvodnevna četverostanična embrija i sad brojim dane do bete
a to bi trebalo biti u ponedeljak.
Prvi tjedan prošao mi je ajde recimo relativno smireno no sad ovaj uh.
Počela nerovoza jer strah me da ne procurim opet prije bete.
Svim čekalicama bilo čega puno dobre vibre i  :fige:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Vatra* - želim ti puuuuno uspjeha!!! Budi optimista -  nema odustajanja prije reda  :oklagija:   :Cool:

----------


## nana0501

cure da vam svima za sve posaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i trudnicke prasine **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************
ja u petak idem u bolnicu na obradu za carski i nadam se da ce me u subotu porodit a ako ne onda u ponedjeljak

----------


## žužy

*Zima77*,sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra,linalena,bubaba*, :fige:  :fige:  za uspješan postupak!
*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*lara39+,magi 7*, :Very Happy:  za bebuške!
*nana*,zar već... sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe što brže i bezbolnije može!

----------


## Muma

> *Zima77*,sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *vatra,linalena,bubaba*, za uspješan postupak!
> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
> *lara39+,magi 7*, za bebuške!
> *nana*,zar već... sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe što brže i bezbolnije može!


Ovo se ne može zaobići bez da se potpiše  :Smile:  Sretno cure!!!

----------


## nana0501

i meni je proletilo extra brzo no još samo malo moram izdrzati i mala mrva je tu

----------


## vatra86

> *Zima77*,sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *vatra,linalena,bubaba*, za uspješan postupak!
> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
> *lara39+,magi 7*, za bebuške!
> *nana*,zar već... sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe što brže i bezbolnije može!


Slazem se s mumom..ovo se mora potpisati!
Anka-  ma ne odustajem, dobro se osjecam, samo nema one uzbudjenosti i filinga kao zadnja 2 puta..
Cure  :Kiss:  velika i hvala na figama

----------


## Frćka

> *Zima77*,sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *vatra,linalena,bubaba*, za uspješan postupak!
> *Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
> *lara39+,magi 7*, za bebuške!
> *nana*,zar već... sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe što brže i bezbolnije može!


I ja potpisujem! :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Punkcija prosla dobro dobili deset j.stanica,,,,

----------


## vatra86

Ajme zima77.. Svaka cast! Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~ za tulum!

----------


## sunčeko71

Bravo Zima77 još nek bude i toliko embrića  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*Zima*  :Very Happy:  super!Neka tulum počne!

----------


## Snekica

vatra, svaki daljnji put ima sve manje uzbuđenja, na kraju više ni ne pišeš o prođenim postupcima... 
zima bravo koka! puno ~~~~ za party!
Potpis na žužy!

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* draga, bit ce to ok!!! Evo malo i *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Zima* prava si koka!!! Bravo! Sta si imala od stimulacije, sorry ak si pisala, nisam vidjela

----------


## Frćka

> *Zima*  super!Neka tulum počne!


Potpis! :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

zima super, krasan broj js, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih se oplodi čim više!

----------


## tonkica

Zima predivno, sretno za dalje.

----------


## sara10

*Vatra* puno sreće za ovaj postupak ti želim!
*Zima*  :Klap:  odličan broj js-a, bit će tu puno lipih ebrijića...držim  :fige:  draga za najljepši scenarij.

----------


## sara10

*Frćkice*  :Bye:  :Heart:  za tvoju mrvu  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćkice*  za tvoju mrvu


 :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## nov@

Heeej, mene nije dugo bilo,prijavila sam se u pikalice i poslije ništa, nekako mi je bilo tako lakše da ne čitam ništa i ništa neznam.
 U međuvremenu evo novosti...imali transfer dvije blastice, potpis je uređen  :Very Happy: 
Svima koji ste u postupku želim sreću, čekalicama da vam vrijeme brzo prođe, a tužnicama da budu hrabre
Pusa svima

----------


## Frćka

*Nov@* čestitaaaam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Nov@ čestitam! Sretno dalje!

Kopiram svoj post sa Riječkog pdf-a:
Evo, drage moje sve, red je da vam javim da sam bila u stimulaciji -  kratki protokol, dobili smo 4js, od toga samo jedan 6-st embrijić. Nakon  2 negativna testa, danas sam vadila betu koja je negativna... Nisam  down, sve je ok, tako da vas molim bez onog_ žao mi je_ itd...  Planiramo dalje, samo moramo dobro razmisliti kad i kojim koracima.

----------


## orhideja.

> Nov@ čestitam! Sretno dalje!
> 
> Kopiram svoj post sa Riječkog pdf-a:
> Evo, drage moje sve, red je da vam javim da sam bila u stimulaciji -  kratki protokol, dobili smo 4js, od toga samo jedan 6-st embrijić. Nakon  2 negativna testa, danas sam vadila betu koja je negativna... Nisam  down, sve je ok, tako da vas molim bez onog_ žao mi je_ itd...  Planiramo dalje, samo moramo dobro razmisliti kad i kojim koracima.


Svaka čast...na snazi... I sretno dalje  :Kiss: 
ostalima swako dobro (čitam  vas redovno-dijelim s vama i sreću i tugu) i  :fige:  :fige:  svima  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Nov@- cestitam!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nov@ cestitam!!!  :Smile: 

Svim cekalicama saljem brdo dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

*Snekice*, ako je tako, onda samo da poželim puno sreće za dalje!

*Nov@*, super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Nov@* čestitam od srca!  :fige:  za duplanje, GV, srčeko...i tako redom do rađaone!
*Snekica*  :Taps:  želim ti uspješne i plodne slijedeće korake!

----------


## Mury

> Nov@ čestitam! Sretno dalje!
> 
> Kopiram svoj post sa Riječkog pdf-a:
> Evo, drage moje sve, red je da vam javim da sam bila u stimulaciji -  kratki protokol, dobili smo 4js, od toga samo jedan 6-st embrijić. Nakon  2 negativna testa, danas sam vadila betu koja je negativna... Nisam  down, sve je ok, tako da vas molim bez onog_ žao mi je_ itd...  Planiramo dalje, samo moramo dobro razmisliti kad i kojim koracima.


Bravo *Snekice* samo pozitivno naprijed, i u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Nov*@, čestitam  :Very Happy: !!! Sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## bubekica

Sneki, sve znas! ~~~~~~~~
Nov@ cestitam!

----------


## malena2

Cure meni je danas 8 dnt 
vracena su mi dva embrija 3 dan,mislila sam mozda radit test 10 ili 11 dnt transfera ili da se strpim pa izvadim betu u ponedjeljak.

----------


## sunčeko71

*Nov@* čestitke i sretno dalje.
*Snekice* kako vele: dobar plan je pola obavljenog posla pa ... sretno

----------


## tonkica

Nov@ cestitam

----------


## Ginger

Nov@ cestitam!

Sneki, sto reci...ajmo dalje, drz se!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dreamgirl

*Nov@* cestitam!i
Ja sam danas dobila na cuvanje dvije mrvice peti dan np. Cekanje od treceg do petog dana cinilo mi se da traje vjecno. Ovo je prvi put da smo isli do petog dana (nizak AMH).
Sad odbrojavam 10 dana a onda ce sigurno biti i neki testic.
Sretno svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Nova xestitam na trudnoci sad dalje sve skolski!! Sretno dalje svim curkama!!

----------


## snupi

*snekica*  ne daj se !!!

----------


## željkica

*nov@* čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

nov@,super beta sretno dalje! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

> *Nov@* čestitam od srca!  za duplanje, GV, srčeko...i tako redom do rađaone!
> *Snekica*  želim ti uspješne i plodne slijedeće korake!


pridružujem se!!! sretno!

----------


## nana0501

Drage moje jucer je na svijet stigla nasa princeza carskim rezom u 8 ujutro. 3650/50

----------


## vatra86

Nana cestitam na princezi! Zelim ti brz oporavak..  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo nana čestitam!

----------


## milasova8

Nana,cestitam!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Wow - *Nana*!!! Čestitam!!! Rekla si da u petak ideš na dogovor - a curka je malo požurila! Neka - samo uživajte i odmarajte!!!!!

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro svima, malima i velikima, onima dobre volje i mrgudima
Nana  :mama: 

lijep je dan, a i dalje je lijepa prognoza  :sherlock:  (baš mi se keljio neki smajlić, pa je ovaj uletio)

Ja se danas  častim masažom leđa, posao me fino uneredio zadnjih mjesec dana, a i htjela bi limfnu drenažu da prije punkcije i transfera malo pokrenam cirkulaciju u tijelu. Trbuh mi je baš jako bolan, nema nikakve ciste tako da me valjda boli od povećanih jajnika. Folikulčeki si mi negdje na 12-13 mm bili jučer, danas uvodim i cetrotid pa sutra UZV.

Sada malo prošetat pesa, navratiti do tete doktor, pa dalje.....

pusa cure

----------


## jejja

Nova, Nana cestitke  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~naravno na izvol'te svima kojima treba
Ja sam uspjela 14dc otici na pregled i srecom da jesam, endo je tanak pa sam dobila 10 dana estrofem pa cemo na pregled pa tek onda duphaston jos 10 dana jer da sam ga odmah pocela uzimat kaze dr ne bi bilo bas nekog ucinka.. ako uspijemo mozda fet s iducim ciklusom...

----------


## innu

> Drage moje jucer je na svijet stigla nasa princeza carskim rezom u 8 ujutro. 3650/50


Čestitke :mama:

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje, ja presretna!!!! 5 folikula i 5 j.s., endometrij 12 mm. Transfer u nedjelju...  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

Bravo vatra, sretno dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*nana0501* čestitam!!! Uživaj sa svojom srećicom!
*vatra* bravo!!! Nek se lijepo oplode!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nana čestitam na maloj princezi  :Heart: 

Vatra za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sunčeko71

*Nana* čestitke, uživaj sa svojom princezicom i želim ti brzi oporavak.
*Vatra* super , sad još nek i bude toliko embrića.

----------


## s_iva

Nana, čestitke!  :Very Happy: 

Lina, opusti se i uživaj na masaži  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Eto nam konačno malo lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: 
*nana*,čestitam od srca na princezici!
*vatra*  :Klap: ,super,i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!
*nov@*,čestitam na trudnoči!
*Snekice*,za sretniju budučnost  :pivo: 
Svima u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## hrki

Nana,cestitam na maloj princezici!
Vatra,drzim palceve za ludi tulum u labu- :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Nana cestitam na princezi.
Vatra drzim fige za super tulum u labu

----------


## Frćka

*Sneki* samo hrabro naprijed i svaka čast na stavu! :Love: 
*Malena* napravi šta ti srce kaže, ja prošli put nisam jer nisam imala nikakve simptome, ovaj put ako osjetim bilo šta, radim testić! :Smile: 
*Dreamgirl* držim  :fige:  za obje mrvice da se ulove za mamu!
*Nana0501* čestitke! Uživajte, dugo ste se iščekivali, mogu mislit koji filing! Sretno! :Very Happy: 
*Vatra* jupiiiiiii! Da se sve oplode! :fige: 
Svim čekalicama, *Linalena*, *Jejja*, ... držim fige za sve što im treba, evo malo da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Bas je lijepo kad topic ovako skace  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  samo da se nastavi i s ostalima, da nam javljaju lijepe vijesti..  :fige:

----------


## Snekica

*nana* čestitke na maloj velikoj princezici! 
*vatra* nek bude i 5 prekrasnih embijića!
za sve  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Eto nam konačno malo lijepih vijesti 
> *nana*,čestitam od srca na princezici!
> *vatra* ,super,i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!
> *nov@*,čestitam na trudnoči!
> *Snekice*,za sretniju budučnost 
> Svima u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~


*X*

----------


## lara39+

> *X*


potpisujem !

ja u iščekivanju svog prvog uzv sutra. :fige: samo da sve ovaj put bude dobro

----------


## sara10

[QUOTE=žužy;2430459]Eto nam konačno malo lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: 
*nana*,čestitam od srca na princezici!
*vatra*  :Klap: ,super,i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!
*nov@*,čestitam na trudnoči!
*Snekice*,za sretniju budučnost  :pivo: 
Svima u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~[/QUOTE

Potpisujem SVE!

Lara39+ držim čvrsto  :fige:  sutra za uzv! Javi nam kako je prošlo. Bit će sve dobro!!

----------


## lara39+

Lara39+ držim čvrsto  :fige:  sutra za uzv! Javi nam kako je prošlo. Bit će sve dobro!![/QUOTE]


hvala draga Sara,javit ću se

----------


## vatra86

Lara39+  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Lara39* i ja držim čvrsto za ultrazvuk! :fige:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje da prijavim svoju betu tj NE-betu. Od pocetka mi je sve bilo cudno i znala sam da ce biti tako. Sad skupljam snagu za dalje. Planiram go i ratni plan za 9.mj. cestitam svima na lijepim vijestima. A tuznice grlim. Doci ce i nase vrijeme.  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

sandy  :Love:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za GO i ratni plan!

----------


## željkica

Lara39  :fige:  za uz!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marincezg

evo da i ovdje sa vama podijelim novosti.......
 jucer bila kod dr. A na pregledu,  bio je 3 dc krecemo opet sa prirodnjakom, 
kontrola opet 19.6. rekao je dr. da cemo pokusati uloviti js.
kao i zadnji put..... pa sta bude nek bude...
sretno svima.....
pozzzz....

----------


## piki

Marincezg drag puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ali vrijednu!

----------


## kameleon

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!!!!!!!!
svima ostalima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta treba!!
čestitam nana na princezi i nov@ na trudnoći!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## tina29

*vatra* draga sretno!!!!
*nana* čestitke od srca!

----------


## Ginger

> *vatra* draga sretno!!!!
> *nana* čestitke od srca!


X
I dodajem ~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba
I jedan  :Love:  za sandy
I jedan  :Very Happy:  za Vrci

----------


## linalena

Jutro  :Coffee:  ajde komadi gdje ste

folikulometrije zbavljene zar ne
a i svi već krenuli na punkcije / transfere
noge zbrijane , pesi prošetani, zadnji dan škole

moji folikulčeki si negdje 13-15mm na 10dc, endo 9, E2 dobar
kila trešanja u frižideru i hrpa sadnica za posaditi popodne u vrtu

poseban pozdrav s muzičkom željom za tete po bolnicama

----------


## jejja

Jutro.. prvo ~~~~~~~~~ za postupke,bete,preglede i tulume  :Smile: 
Pitanjce jedno, jel moguce da od estrofema imam pojacan iscjedak?

----------


## Ruthy

> Jutro  ajde komadi gdje ste
> 
> folikulometrije zbavljene zar ne
> a i svi već krenuli na punkcije / transfere
> noge zbrijane , pesi prošetani, zadnji dan škole
> 
> moji folikulčeki si negdje 13-15mm na 10dc, endo 9, E2 dobar
> kila trešanja u frižideru i hrpa sadnica za posaditi popodne u vrtu
> 
> poseban pozdrav s muzičkom željom za tete po bolnicama


Linalena, tako me uvijek razveseli tvoj post!  Super si!  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Čestitke sretnicama, tužnicama zagrljaji... Čekalicama koječega ~~~~~
Kod mene je jučer nastupilo krvarenje....i "komadanje"...blago rečeno. Ali živa sam...nedam se...
Javim vam se katkad.... puseeee....

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*,ajde konačno...nevjerojatno kolko dugo to traje,drži se  :Love:

----------


## snupi

strašna drži se, šaljem ti jedan veliki hugLinalena mozda se vidimo u nedelju u Petrovoj!Marince,lara39 i željice  šaljem vibrice za dalje.

----------


## bubekica

Jejja kakav iscjedak? Estrofem je estrogen, moguce je naravno.

----------


## bmaric

cure, vidim da se spominje Petrova, pa imam pitanjce: jeli oni rade folikulometrije i vikendom? ja bih trebala sljedeći četvrtak na prvu, a druga mi pada na subotu...

----------


## jejja

Bubekica prozirnkast,nije rastezljiv, i sluzav (isprike na opisu)

----------


## žužy

> cure, vidim da se spominje Petrova, pa imam pitanjce: jeli oni rade folikulometrije i vikendom? ja bih trebala sljedeći četvrtak na prvu, a druga mi pada na subotu...


Rade,bez brige budi  :Smile:  Jedino kad ti prva fm padne za vikend,treba samo najaviti prije,ali isto nema problema.
Npr.,meni je i punkcija bila u nedjelju.

----------


## ljubilica

Curke svima pozdrav i pozitivne ~~~~~~~~
*Vatra* jel ima kaj u labosu ili se zna kad dodjes na transfer? Evo jos malo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Zima77

Transfer obavljen mrve su na sigurnom ,sad neka ostanu kod mene

----------


## vatra86

Zima ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ljubilica- u ri se nista ne zna do tranfera, nadam se da se nesto razvija...a i ne razmisljam previse, bacila sam se na kucanske poslove..  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

naravno da rade ja idem na uzv  ovu nedjelju, samo sam orala zvati da mi vele tko je dežuran!

----------


## bmaric

hvala cure! već me bilo malo strah... sretno svima!

----------


## Zima77

Vatra drzim fige,,,

----------


## Frćka

*Zima77* da se mrvice čvrsto ulove! :fige:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Strašna* žao mi je što si morala sve to proći,al eto drago mi je da se tvoje muke napokon bliže kraju  :Love: 
*Vatra* za transfer  :fige: 
*Zima77* želim ti od srca da ti ovo bude dobitni postupak! Koliko embrija ti je vraćeno i koji dan? Imala si 10 js-a, koliko se sejćam.

*Lara39+* kako je prošao 1. uzv?? Šta kaže naš dr. P?

----------


## lara39+

evo da vam se javim,u šoku sam.danas 5+6 i u maternici se ne vidi ništa.dr. P kaže da se moralo vidit.
uglavnom rekao mi je da nastavim terapiju i u ponediljak ponovo izvadim betu.kaže da mu ne izgleda dobro i spominje i vanmateričnu.

----------


## Frćka

*Lara 39*, neznam šta da ti kažem osim drži se! Nadam se najboljem! Držaću  :fige:  za ponedeljak da beta raste!

----------


## Zima77

Vracena su tri embrija treci Dan,dva su deseterostanicna ,jedan peterostanican ostale ce Lana vidjeti kako se razvijaju pa ako bude ok bit ce zamrzavanje,,,ja Sam klasa optimist

----------


## željkica

> evo da vam se javim,u šoku sam.danas 5+6 i u maternici se ne vidi ništa.dr. P kaže da se moralo vidit.
> uglavnom rekao mi je da nastavim terapiju i u ponediljak ponovo izvadim betu.kaže da mu ne izgleda dobro i spominje i vanmateričnu.


  :Love:  nadam se da će ipak bit sve uredu!

----------


## Muma

*lara39+* nadam se da će sve biti dobro!  :fige: 
*Zima77*  :fige:  za plusić ili veliku betu!
*Strašna* kooooonačno, drži se!

----------


## Zima77

Lara ne predaj se Bice sve ok

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg drag puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ali vrijednu!


hvala draga.....  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

jutro cure!kavica je skuhana a tu su i kolači da vas počastim!
šaljem vam svima ***************** prašine da vas obasja i da šta prije postanete trudnice!

----------


## Zima77

Hvala na kavici ,ja ne mogu spavati

----------


## mostarka86

*željkice*, sretan rođendan, mislim da je ovaj poseban  :Smile: 
*linalena*, posebne vibre  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra*, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*marincezg, zima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice uhvate čvrstu, vibram iz sveg srca...
*nana*, čestitam  :Smile: 
*strašna*, zao mi je zbog svega, ali mi je drago što je krvarenje konačno krenulo  :Love: 
tužnicama, veliki zagrljaj, pikalicama puno sreće u novom postupku, sretnicama, da ostane sve kao što je krenulo...pusa  :Kiss: 

hvala na kafi i kolačima, godi, er nikako ne mogu da spavam...izgleda da ćem ljetni postupak pomjeriti za jesen..NEPLANIRANI TROŠKOVI!!! ali da se razumijemo, malo sam se i umorila, pa mi je i draže da još odmorim, jer je prošli postupak bio tek prije 2 mjeseca.

----------


## željkica

*mostarka* hvala,da stvarno je poseban nemogu opisat nadam se da ćeš i ti to uskoro osjetit! :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Strašna, žao mi je... 

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba! Za dobre nalaze, kvalitetne js, bezbolne punkcije, dobre spermiograme, velike bete i uredne trudnoće sa malim smotuljcima na kraju... I to vam svima želim čim prije! Držite se, hrabre dame!

----------


## Zima77

Sretan ti rodendan :Sing: :sing

----------


## žužy

*željkice*,želim ti sretan rođendan!  :pivo: 
*Zima 77*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!
*marincezg*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!
*sandy0606*,grlim...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rujan!
*lara39*,  :fige:  za ponedjeljak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrva pokaže!

----------


## Sandra1971

> *željkice*,želim ti sretan rođendan! 
> *Zima 77*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!
> *marincezg*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!
> *sandy0606*,grlim...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rujan!
> *lara39*,  za ponedjeljak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrva pokaže!


*X*
*linalena*  :Kiss: 
svima ostalima puno, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

> evo da vam se javim,u šoku sam.danas 5+6 i u maternici se ne vidi ništa.dr. P kaže da se moralo vidit.
> uglavnom rekao mi je da nastavim terapiju i u ponediljak ponovo izvadim betu.kaže da mu ne izgleda dobro i spominje i vanmateričnu.


Draga *lara39* jako mi je žao što vidim ovo, znam da je šok, al ipak se nadam da će biti dobro....to ti od srca želim  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Zima77* odlično, mora se primit, min. jedan, želim ti puno strpljenja dok čekaš betu i da nam uskoro objaviš lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy: 

*Željkice* sretan ti rođendan  :Sing:  ovaj je poseban, uživaj u današnjem danu i neka ti je sretno do kraja trudnoće, a vidim da sve ide kako treba kod tebe i drago mi je zbog toga. Sretno draga Željkice!

----------


## ljubilica

> *željkice*,želim ti sretan rođendan! 
> *Zima 77*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!
> *marincezg*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!
> *sandy0606*,grlim...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rujan!
> *lara39*,  za ponedjeljak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrva pokaže!


*X*

----------


## marincezg

hvala svima na ljepim zeljam  :Smile:  
također i ja zelim svima sve najbolje u svemu od srca.....

----------


## corinaII

Lara draga joj žao mi je  :Sad: 
Uff ja sam imala dvije vanmaterične trudnoče. 
Molim te pripazi se ovaj vikend.mene je kod vm užasno bolilo lijevo rame i kažu da je to jedan od simptoma vm. Ako ti se bude crnilo ispred očiju ili osjetiš jaku bol u trbuhu i primjeriš krvarenje, ako te oblije hladan znoj trk u bolnicu. Ma nije mi u cilju da te strašim nego te samo hoču upozoriti. Nadam se da će ipak na kraju biti sve u redu .

----------


## corinaII

Željkice draga sretan ti rođendan  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

hvala cure  :pivo:  ja nesmin pa evo za vas! :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Željkiceeee sreeetan rođendaaaan! Znam da ti je najslađi do sad! Uživaj u svakom momentuuuuu! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  :Sing:  :pivo:

----------


## Frćka

*Vatraaaaaa* sretnoooo sutraaa! :fige:

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice sretan rodjendan!

lara  :Love: 
nadam se da se nista nece iskomplicirati

corina, najezila sam se od tvojih opisa, uf....

~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## cvjet

željkice sve naj naj,mislim da češ uvjek pamtit ovoj rođendan...a dogodine i mrvica mora da ti pomogne puhat u sviječe :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tonkica

Zeljkice sve najbolje ti zelim.

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*željkice* SR!

----------


## vatra86

> *željkice*,želim ti sretan rođendan! 
> *Zima 77*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!
> *marincezg*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak!
> *sandy0606*,grlim...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rujan!
> *lara39*,  za ponedjeljak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrva pokaže!


e kad naša žužy to lijepo sroci onda treba i potpisati...
ja sam i dalje flegma, hvala vam cure na vibrama nadam se da se pomoci...
*Strašna* saljem veliki  :Love:  nadam se je to zadnje ružno sta si doživjela... želim ti da ti od sad samo sunce sja i da se oporavis sto prije..  :Kiss: 
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nasu* macu papucaricu* koja ceka da se njen klempo odluci doci na ovaj svijet

----------


## maca papucarica

*Vatrice*, hvala ti puno  :Heart: 
I ja tebi zelim da ti vrate jednu savrsenu malu tockicu koja ce za 8 i po mjeseci postati vase savrseno djetesce!

Isto zelim svim suborkama/cima, da docekate svoja blaga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi svoje jos uvijek strpljivo iscekujemo  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Da vam se javim dok cekam.... TRANSFEEEER!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Klempo, molim te idi vani!  :Smile: 

Cure, da mi sve dočekate svoga Klempu ili Klempicu  :Smile: 

Vatra, sretno na transferu!
Je li ostalo smrzlića?  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*vatra* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Da vam se javim dok cekam.... TRANSFEEEER!!!!!


Jupiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Vatra* sretno na transferu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme Maco tvojem klempi je stvarno lijepo kod tebe  :Smile: 

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi se čim stigneš!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Klempu!

----------


## ljubilica

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *vatra* sumnje nije bilo, samo čekamo da nam javiš kako je prošlo!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*vatra*,da i tu poskočim malo za tebe i tvoje mrvuške  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

E ovako... Imam na cuvanju jednog 8-stanicnog borca. Drugi oplodjeni embrij ce pustiti do 5 dana pa ako bude ok da ce ga zamrznuti.ostale stanice nisu bile bas dobre.e da i beta je 1.7.  :Very Happy:  joooj cure hvala vam..ipak pomazu vase-nase vibre... Pusaaa

----------


## Zima77

Super sad lijepo uzivaj

----------


## ljubilica

sad sretno do cilja!!

----------


## tonkica

Vatra super sad lijepo odmaraju i uzivaj,i 01.07. će doći brzo i želim ti od srca da ugledas super betu.

----------


## bubekica

*vatra* vracanje jednog embrija je bila njihova ideja ili tvoja zelja?
sretno dalje, znas da betu mozes vaditi i prije 1.7.  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

vatra  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Tnx cure
Bubi tako 1 embrij zbog konstitucije..a za betu znam, pa ucim ja od tebe od prvog dana..  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra* supeeeer! za daljeeee! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka jel tebi pun inbox da ti nisam mogla poslati pp?

----------


## hrki

Vatra nek se mrvica cvrsto primi za tebe,pa da nam objavis ogromnu beturinu  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* bravo! Sad nek se dobro uhvati i počne rasti da bude velika bebica  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* za punkciju danas! :fige:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

jutro cure,  :Coffee: 

meni sutra punkcija :scared:

----------


## innu

Dobro jutro, najprije linalena tebi za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sve ostale poslužite se slobodno za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A ja napokon javljam pozitivan test, pa 18dnt beta 2439, a imamo i  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Cestitam to je beta,,,,,,

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro!!

*Vatra* - navijam za visoku betu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

*Ruthy*, sretno danas!!

*Linalena*, sretno sutra!!

Ja sutra idem na 1. UZV. Jedva čekam, jer me baš zanima kako se situacija razvija. Puregon je na djelu - osjetim tu i tamo neko žiganje, zatezanje,... Valjda je to dobar znak  :Unsure:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Innu* - čestitke od srca!

----------


## tigrical

> Dobro jutro, najprije linalena tebi za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sve ostale poslužite se slobodno za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> A ja napokon javljam pozitivan test, pa 18dnt beta 2439, a imamo i


Potpisujem + bravo innu napokon možemo skakati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy,linalena, anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno j.s.
Anka hvala
Innu ajme koja beturina, cestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## Frćka

> Dobro jutro, najprije linalena tebi za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sve ostale poslužite se slobodno za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> A ja napokon javljam pozitivan test, pa 18dnt beta 2439, a imamo i


Jupiiiiiiii! :Very Happy:  Čestitkeeee, samo naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Linalena* za punkciju sutra! :fige:

----------


## jejja

Innu draga cestitke od  :Heart: 
Vatra  :Smile:  nek se drzi mala mrva, smrzlice sam ti rekla vec za drugu djecicu cuvas  :Love:  
Vibrice po potrebi ~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

innu čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Innu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

Innu,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Ohoho, kakva je ovo samozatajna objava, sad ćemo malo to podebljati  :lool: 
innu, čestitaaaaaam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

za innu - bravo. linalena i anka vidimo se sutra u Petrovoj. Lina sretno na punkciji  a anka da ima sto vise folikulića. Vatra i tebi sretno!!

----------


## bubekica

Presretna sam pa dijelim s vama:
Bila sam sad na uzv u sklopu sistematskog, sisla sa stola i veli ginicka - uredan nalaz, sve lijepo, a ja pitam - da, klasicno policisticno, a ona - neeee, lijepi, vodeci folikul, 16mm, endo 8mm (malo kasnim jer je 18dc)... Prva zabiljezena potencijalna ovulacija ikad!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Bubi pa to su divne vijesti..  :Very Happy:  skacem (samo virtualno, jer su mi zabranili) od srece..bas mi je drago..super!! Samo neka ovako cisto bude i dalje!!

----------


## kismet

> Presretna sam pa dijelim s vama:
> Bila sam sad na uzv u sklopu sistematskog, sisla sa stola i veli ginicka - uredan nalaz, sve lijepo, a ja pitam - da, klasicno policisticno, a ona - neeee, lijepi, vodeci folikul, 16mm, endo 8mm (malo kasnim jer je 18dc)... Prva zabiljezena potencijalna ovulacija ikad!!!!


Bubi, udri po kućnoj radinosti  :Laughing: 
Bravo za nalaz, predivne vijesti!
 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi, udri po kućnoj radinosti 
> Bravo za nalaz, predivne vijesti!


Bez brige, pokrivamo mi  :Smile:  Al ovo cemo sad fino naciljat krajem tjedna dok se decki nakupe. Jos cu ja i na prirodnjake ici  :Laughing: 
Jako sam sretna, nisam ovo ocekivala, iako je bilo naznaka vec prosli ciklus da se nesto dogadja (bolne cice, eggwhite). Bit ce nesto od mene  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Presretna sam pa dijelim s vama:
> Bila sam sad na uzv u sklopu sistematskog, sisla sa stola i veli ginicka - uredan nalaz, sve lijepo, a ja pitam - da, klasicno policisticno, a ona - neeee, lijepi, vodeci folikul, 16mm, endo 8mm (malo kasnim jer je 18dc)... Prva zabiljezena potencijalna ovulacija ikad!!!!


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:  uskoro u kvalitetan napad!  :pivo:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Bez brige, pokrivamo mi  Al ovo cemo sad fino naciljat krajem tjedna dok se decki nakupe. Jos cu ja i na prirodnjake ici 
> Jako sam sretna, nisam ovo ocekivala, iako je bilo naznaka vec prosli ciklus da se nesto dogadja (bolne cice, eggwhite). Bit ce nesto od mene


Ajde priznaj čime si se dopingirala.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

bas nicim, sve sam razdijelila, inofolic, cajeve...
jedino sam pocela nakon FET-a opet uzimati kelp (za regulaciju stitnjace), svaka 2 dana jednu tabletu da se ne predoziram jodom jer pijem i prenatal (vec skoro 2 godine), ali sumnjam da je to utjecalo. veli doktorica da svakako odem endokrincu vezano uz TSH iako su svi nalazi stitnjace uredni (TSH je zadnje bio 2,2 (nakon mjesed dana kelpa, ali prije toga 3,1) pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## marincezg

> jutro cure, 
> 
> meni sutra punkcija


sretno na punkciji.........  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

i svim ostalim curkama sretno u koje cemu..    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## DiDi446

Svima kojima treba punoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nadam se da ce ovo lijepo vrijeme donjet i puno lijepih beta!

Ja sam se danas prvi put piknula...divim se sama sebi kako sam uspjela haha

Svima nama SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Inju cestitam, super baš mi je drago.
Linalena sretno sutra.
Bubekica odlično i sretno za dalje.

----------


## tantolina

Innu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

evo konacno liste!
novopecenim trudnicama sretno dalje!


*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
lara39+, CITO, IVF/ICSI (3xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)
malena2, Cito, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
PetraP, Cito, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET)
pirica, Vg, IVF (nakon 9xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 24.06.
Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF) 28.06.
Marnel, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 28.06.
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 01.07.
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
Cvitaa, Cito, 1.IVF/ICSI

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
sybylle, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI);

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID);
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI);
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH);Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET);
Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, , marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, pinny, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, tonkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## suzy.s

evo cure da se ija javim nakon nekog vremena ! sutra krećemo u akciju za FET , sutra prvi uz. :Yes:  nadam se najboljem nakon prošle biokemijske!!!!

----------


## sandy0606

Vrijedna nasa bubekice super ti je lista.  :Smile:  kak sve uspijes pohvatati? Mene iz cekalica kojecega mozes preseliti na on -go 9.mj... 
drzim fige za kucnu radinost.  :Smile: 
Svima zelim ugodno, toplo i plodno ljeto.  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Bravo Bubi!! 
Suzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek bude dobitni!

----------


## mostarka86

*vatra, ruthy, linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba...
*
innu*, čestitam  :Smile: 

p.s.postavila sam pitanje na pdf-u imunološke pretrage, ako je neko sa tim upoznat da mi odgovori, pls...sorry za OT.

----------


## željkica

*innu,* čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!
Bubekice hvala na listi i sretno u kućnoj radinosti!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Linalena* sretno sutra.

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy kako ja bilo?

----------


## Ruthy

Ej cure, ma dobro, 2 js... samo da se oplode... hvala sto mislite na mene, ja sam malo u strahu...ne znam.. pusa svima.javim se

----------


## Snekica

bubekice odlično! Sad skupljajte pa za koji dan u akciju! 
vatra uživaš?
suzi.s sretno!
Ruthy sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy znam da te strah i meni nije bilo sve jedno s 5 j.s. Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude plodan tulum
Sneki uzivam vraga, nemam mira 1 sekundu..cak bi isla i raditi kako se super osjecam, a i malo mi je dosadno.. He he..

----------


## Frćka

> Presretna sam pa dijelim s vama:
> Bila sam sad na uzv u sklopu sistematskog, sisla sa stola i veli ginicka - uredan nalaz, sve lijepo, a ja pitam - da, klasicno policisticno, a ona - neeee, lijepi, vodeci folikul, 16mm, endo 8mm (malo kasnim jer je 18dc)... Prva zabiljezena potencijalna ovulacija ikad!!!!


*Bubi* supeeer, baš mi je drago! Jupiiii! :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> Ej cure, ma dobro, 2 js... samo da se oplode... hvala sto mislite na mene, ja sam malo u strahu...ne znam.. pusa svima.javim se


*Ruthy* za tulum u labu!!! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Cure da pitam i tu! 7dnt smeđkasto krvarenje, lagano na papiru, grčevi...Jel moguće da je M ili je to implatancijsko? Jel idu grčevi kao pred M uz implantacijsko?

----------


## kismet

> Cure da pitam i tu! 7dnt smeđkasto krvarenje, lagano na papiru, grčevi...Jel moguće da je M ili je to implatancijsko? Jel idu grčevi kao pred M uz implantacijsko?


može biti i jedno i drugo, nema ama baš nikakvih pravila, s time da se implantacijsko javlja u manje od 20% trudnoća...vidjeti ćeš kroz koji dan, sve je moguće, a ja ti želim od srca da je implantacijsko  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek super vijesti, joj sto bih voljela da nam pises uskoro o nekom iznenadjenju  :Very Happy: 

Cure sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile i da sto prije osjetite ove leptirice u trbuhu  :Smile: 
Pratim redovito, ali slabo pisem..

----------


## Frćka

Hvala *Kismet*, sad čekam!

----------


## Mury

*innu*, jeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: !!!
*Linalena*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za puno jajašaca, lijepih emrbija i veliki trbuh!!!
*Bubekica*, super  :Very Happy: , neće vam biti ljeto dosadno, morate se doooooobro zabaviti, he,he  :Smile: 
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
A mi se spremamo malo na more 5 dana (spajanje praznika), jedva čekam !

----------


## sara10

*Mury* draga dobro se odmori i napuni baterije i uživaj sa svojim m i guštajteeeee, more je super, ja sam se ovaj vikend kupala!!!
*Bubekice* svaka čast na listi i drago mi je da ima pozitivnih stvari kod tebe i neka bude lijepih izneneđenja što prije!!
*suzy.s* sretno za FET!!

*Lara39+* jesi bila danas kod dr. i vadila betu, kakvo je stanje? Od srca ti želim sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Ruthy jesi zvala?????? Javi se sa odličnim vijestima..... :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

innu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


bubekice, bravo!


ajme cure, kako nam je jadna lista trudnica  :Sad: 
pa kaj se to događa, stvarno se sve srozalo...žalosno, žalosno....

----------


## Ruthy

Oplodile su se obje, Bogu hvala i vama što mislite i što navijate  ...  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

*Ruthy* bravo
Curke, u koliko se daje cetrotide koji se daje u komb sa puregonom?

----------


## kika222

Bravo ruthy!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy  :Very Happy: 
Ljubilica ja sam si cetrotide dala u isto vrijeme kad i puregon, tako su mi rekli sestre..
Ginger evo sad ce se lista poboljsati tj.napuniti.. :Wink:

----------


## vita22

Innu hvala Bogu da si se javila više da možemo skakat    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

Ppozdrav svima.nisam imala vremena tipkati,ali pratim Vas...
*bubekica* odlično, dragoo mi je zbog tebe---nek bude veselo i sretno u kućnoj radinosti. Da, *Konfuzija* baš si me nasmijala, i ja bi pomislila-čime je se dopingirala  :Laughing: 
sretno svima-ima vas pa da ne nabrajam, a * Ruthy* bravo  :Very Happy:  
*Frćka*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## lara39+

> *Lara39+* jesi bila danas kod dr. i vadila betu, kakvo je stanje? Od srca ti želim sve najbolje


Sara draga,jesam vadila sam betu i ona nažalost pada.pala je na 180.
Bilo me strah da nije VM a dr.mi je rekao da prekinem sa terapijom i da bi trebala dobiti kroz koji dan,a ako ne dodje da mu se javim u petak.
nadam se da nece trebati kiretaža.

----------


## Frćka

> Oplodile su se obje, Bogu hvala i vama što mislite i što navijate  ...


To *Ruthy* šećeru! Bravooooo! :Very Happy:  za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Lara 39* žao mi je...Drži se!

----------


## sara10

*Lara39+* žao mi je što nije uredna trudnoća, al kad je tako ispalo, onda je dobro da pada i nadam se da ćeš prokrvarit. Znam da je teško sada, al drži se draga, teba samo ustrajat za dalje...šta kaže dr. P. na sve to?

----------


## kameleon

innu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!!!
bubekica  :Very Happy: 
lara 39+  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da lista bude krcata!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> *bubekica* odlično, dragoo mi je zbog tebe---nek bude veselo i sretno u kućnoj radinosti. Da, *Konfuzija* baš si me nasmijala, i ja bi pomislila-čime je se dopingirala 
> sretno svima-ima vas pa da ne nabrajam, a * Ruthy* bravo  
> *Frćka*


Kad je Orhideja tako lijepo sročila,...

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam trebalo!

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: 
ja uživam uz kavicu na balkonu ali mi blješti sunce pa skoro da uopće ne vidim na ekran,
grijem trbuh, i baš mi paše - jako me boli još od punkcije (5 komada js) iznad pubične kosti, ne jajnici, teško pišam, ono da oprostite ne mogu stisnuti od boli, ili kada hodam po štengama, mijenjam pozu na kauču , kada se mazim s pesom - joj svaki put sve teže

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zagrljaja, ručnonožnih figa
mamama po bolnicama koje to već jesu ili će biti uskoro zagrljaji i poljupci
a svim tužnicama samo mogu reći ne dajte se komadi

----------


## Frćka

*Linalena* ti se ljepo opusti i oporavi za transfer! Držim fige za tulum u labu i da se sve ljepo oplode! :fige:

----------


## ljube

linalena, sretno!!!

----------


## M@tt

Jutro svima, samo kratko da poželim sreću svima koji su u postupku. Da što prije dočekate velike bete.

*Linalena* sretnooooooooooooo....  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Jutro svima.. moram prijavit da napokon znam kako izgleda ovulacijska sluz, jos da mi se u petak potvrdi da je zaista O ja cu bit happy  :Smile:  nisam ni pomisljala da cu uzimajuci estrofem sam imati ikakve simptome,znakove icega.. zacudjena sam skroz  :Laughing:  sad nek nam se jos poslozi neki fet-ic u 7 mj ufff

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro svima.. moram prijavit da napokon znam kako izgleda ovulacijska sluz, jos da mi se u petak potvrdi da je zaista O ja cu bit happy  nisam ni pomisljala da cu uzimajuci estrofem sam imati ikakve simptome,znakove icega.. zacudjena sam skroz  sad nek nam se jos poslozi neki fet-ic u 7 mj ufff


Drzim fige da bude O! Eggwhite je posljedica rasta estrogena kojeg dobivas estrofemom, meni isto tako bude kad ga uzimam. Sretno draga!

Linalena, cuvaj se! Sva pravila "ponasanja" nakon teze punkcije znas. Peseka pod noge i u polulezeci polozaj :-

M@tt pozdrav tebi i zeni! Nadam se vasem skorom startu!

Anka, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## snupi

*Linalena s* za veliku betu !  Da li je  imala problema sa začepljenošću od stimulacije?
mene boli trbuh za poludjeti kao da imam kamenje nisam bila vec 6 na wcu , pila sam i donat i biljne tabletice, šljive, dubila ma glavu i nista ne pomaze  za probavu iima li koja kakvu ideju?

----------


## vatra86

Zasto ja nis ne osjetim?? Meni sve normalno...  :Sad:   :Laughing: 
Curama koje samnom cekaju betu puuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno ostalima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

vatra da te utješim nisam ni ja niš osjetila u dobitnom postupku, imala sam samo žgaravicu, osim toga sve je bilo kao da nisam trudna,  a u prethodnim čekanjima bete sam imala i puno više simptoma (koji su bili valjda zbog PMS-a) tako da ja tim simptomima stvarno ne vjerujem, jedino čemu vjerujem su test ili beta drugo sve može biti lažno

----------


## linalena

od 5 js, 4 zrele, na svima ISCI (jako loš spermio), 4 oplođena od čega su 2 odlične, 1 manje a 1 loša - sutra ponovo zvati za transfer

frka me jako, jer imamo loš ishod oplodnje a još kada je malo stanica, ali biti će to super znam - samo da me sada još sve to toliko ne boli pa nemogu se nigdje maknut

hvala svima na pozitivi

----------


## Zima77

Lanene sjemenke pomjesas s jogurtom

----------


## Zima77

Vibram za Tebe

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekice -* evo na podforumu za Petrovu sam pojasnila svoju dilemu: jučer na 6dc mi je endometrij bio <0,5!!!!!!!!!! Kad sam napomenula dok da mi je i prije na dan ovulacije endometrij bio oko 5mm - rekao je da ne brinem - da će sve biti u redu kada bude trebalo biti.  

Mislila sam da će mi dati Estrofem kao što ga je *Ljubilica* dobila upravo zbog tankog endometrija - a on ništa. Inače, od 2dc koristim Puregon, a od jučer i Cetrotide. U petak ponovno idem na UZV - pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje. 

Samo se bojim da se endometrij neće zdebljati dovoljno i da neće biti transfera. Ima li koja od vas iskustva?

----------


## vatra86

Linalena ne brini..bit ce to super!! Saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ jer pozitive imam za izvoz
Mali Mimi sad si me utjesila..nek mi bude kao tebi..  :fige: 
Anka nemam iskustva sa endo..ali mogu ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude sve super.

----------


## bubekica

*anka* jesi sigurna da ne misle <0,5cm?

----------


## Argente

ma mora biti cm- kako bi uopće izmjerili endometrij od pol mm, pa to se ne bi ni vidjelo na UZV  :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

lara39  :Love:  

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo prođe, samo laganini

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Vjerojatno imate pravo!!!! Ja sam totalno bila u filmu da je to 0,5 mm. Pretpostavljam da imate pravo i da je riječ o 5mm jer dok nije bio zabrinut. Bezveze sam se uspaničarila.

Ako je to tako - onda je WOW!!! Jer 5mm mi je bio endometrij u prirodnom ciklusu na dan O. Vjerujem da je to onda učinak Puregona. Bravo Puregon!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Hvala, cure!!!!*

----------


## marincezg

evo da javim novosti...
veceras štoperica a u petak punkcija...
u prirodnjaku sam, (za one koje neznaju)
pozzzzz svima....

----------


## Lotta81

linalena i marincezg sretno

----------


## tonkica

Marincezg sretno

----------


## marincezg

hvala puno curke..........

----------


## DiDi446

Stoperica primljena...u petak Aih  :Smile:  
Svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Cure nije me bilo neko vrijeme (mali odmor od svega nam je trebao)...
Svim novim T želim sretno do kraja, čekalicama bete veeelike bete, a tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje.

Mi ćemo po naše eskimiće idući ciklus (trebao bi početi krajem 6. ili početkom 7.)

----------


## tonkica

DiDi446 SRETNO i neka bude uspješno.
Tikki SRETNO od srca ti želim da ti ovaj put uspije

----------


## vatra86

Marincezg, DiDi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tiki sretno ti draga od srca ti zelim 
da ova put bude uspjesan..  :Kiss: 
Ajmo cure, kakvo je ovo zatisje? (ja budna od 4)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za sve..

----------


## Kadauna

nudim jutarnju kavu  :Coffee: , nekako imam opet dojam da se taj stari forumski obicaj zaboravio.....................................

zato evo jedna virtualna rudna kave, caja, soka, ali i za one koje mogu, smiju i hoce, jedna jutarnja rakijca :piva: 

za cure i decke, za one koji cekaju punkciju, transfer, betu, zele napraviti test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 za tuznice  :Love: , 
za mame i trudnice, za 2 meni jako drage cure u Petrovoj  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Kadauna hvala, hvala
i na kavici :Coffee:  i na rakijiiici :alexis: 

Ja sjedim u vrtu, uživam uz kavu i moja 2 pesa. Muž ode 2 dana na put i ja ostajem sama, bez brige i pameti. Samo da se sada natjeram još oprati onaj zadnji prozor, srediti podove, popeglati hrpu veša, u grad po leće (da mogu natrndačiti sunčane cvike), presvući posteljinu (najgori kućanski posao za mene), na plac po nekaj fino da se mazim. A isto tako mogu i dalje tu sjediti, gledati ova 2 bedaka kak dahću na suncu i ganjaju ptice i čekati 10 i poziv labosu

E da, jo0š me uvijek poprilično boli trbuh, onak skroz dolje, kada malo brže hodam - u mom kvartu nemreš normalno prelaziti cestu, svima se nekud žuri. Taman koliko sam kila izgubila sada mi opet trbušina strši - joj jedva čekam da gladim nekaj drugo a ne plinove :facepalm: 

didi, tikki, marince, vatrice, snupač, anko-ančice, bubi i svi ostali  sretno sretno najsretnije

poseban pozdrav ekipi po bolnicama, nadam se da rade klime

----------


## vatra86

Linalena lijepo uzivaj i cekaj..pa neces valjda te stvari raditi po ovoj vrucini... A jos si i sama doma..  :Laughing: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Jutro svima!
Nakon sto sam cijelu noc sanjala da sam na punkciji (pretpostavit cemo da je puknuo folikul, u snu su mi izvadili 14 oocita na zivo) dobro ce mi doci ranojutarnja rakijica, hvala Kadauna!
Linalena  :Kiss:  Kakvo peglanje na +40?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Svima dobro jutro!!!
*
Bubek* - popij i za mene jednu rakijicu kad ja ne smijem.  :Cool: 

*Linalena*  - uživaj! Di ćeš to raditi sve po ovoj vrućini! Digni noge i relax!  :alexis:

----------


## Snekica

Kadauna, kava baš fino paše, i to hladna! Vidim da je tvoja rakijica napravila svoje! Raspoloženje je na vrhuncu, baš kao i ove pasje vrućine. Jutros mi termometar u 07.45h pokazuje čak 29 °C! 
Linalena, uživaj u miru i tišini!

----------


## žužy

*lara39*,drži se  :Love: 
*bubek*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj ciklus!
*marincezg,linalena,didi,ruthy,vatra,Frćka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretne postupke i pozitivan ishod!
*suzy.s,tikki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za eskimiće!
*Kadauna*,uzimam nekaj kratkoga,taman mi paše na ovih 30-tak u hladu  :Cool: 
Dala sam krv na analizu za štitnjaču i trombofiliju,za kojih par tjedni eto i mene u Petrovoj...moooožda stignemo i mi u FET prije go.

----------


## linalena

transfer sutra
prozori oprani
a sada u grad

pusa komadi

----------


## snupi

stanje: danas  jos 2 gonala+1 cetrotide, sutra štoperica, nedelja aspiracija, end. 8,5 cm, 6 folukula!

----------


## snupi

*marincezg,linalena,didi,ruthy,vatra,Frćka*- nek sve bete budu pozitivne.
*suzy.s,tikki*,- za  islanđane(eskime)
*Lara*-  nove pobjede!

----------


## amazonka

snupi, sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi i tvoja beta zajedno s nasim da bude velika ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## špelkica

Cure, svima sretno (malo mi je teško pratit tko je u kojoj fazi po tim vrućinama  :Grin: ), ja idem sutra na VV dalje po terapiju jer mi je 3.dc.

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* 14 na zivo??? Idessss! ti snovi su cudo... Ja sam u jednom snu i rodila i dojila djete da nije bilo kraja.. Ufff  :Laughing: 
Curke, svima hrpa *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## mimi81

Špelkice sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja nikako da krenem jer se ne mogu rješiti cisti. Rekao mi je doktor da ću možda morati na operaciju, a ja ne bih :Shock:

----------


## žužy

> *Bubekice* 14 na zivo??? Idessss! ti snovi su cudo... Ja sam u jednom snu i rodila i dojila djete da nije bilo kraja.. Ufff 
> Curke, svima hrpa *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


Neku noč sam i ja rodila i dojila (pokušavala)  :Rolling Eyes:  Stiskala sam sisu,nikak da izađe mlijeko,osječala sam se tak neprirodno...cijeli dan me pratil taj neki nelagodni filing..kak bum je to  :Cool:

----------


## tina29

cure drage svima puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vatra* draga kak se ti osječaš? nije me bilo par dana radi pokvarenog kompa i nikak sve pohvatati!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepi rezultat ovog postupka!
*anka* i tebi također za lijepi rezultat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
nas dvoje držimo svima fige,puse!

----------


## DiDi446

Drage moje svima hvala od srca!!!!
Sretno svima!!!!

pusaaaaa

----------


## vatra86

Tina draga moja...evo odbrojavam, a kao bit cu smirena jer se osjecam super i kakvih tegoba nemam, osluskujem a nis se ne cuje..  :Laughing:  hvala na figama.. Nadam se da vas dvoje uzivate jedan u drugome.. :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

hvala cure na vibrama....
sretno svima  :Smile: 
evo i ja saljem malo vibrica za sve kojima treba
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikica  69  isprazni inbox    :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

samo da javim, da nema nista od punkcije....
puknuo folikul, idem sljedeci ciklus ponovno....
pozzzz svima....

----------


## Zima77

Cure svima sretno ,,,,,,

----------


## žužy

*marincezg*, :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeči ciklus!

----------


## vatra86

Marincezg bas mi je zao ,to su cari prirodnjaka, nazalost ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeci put.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> *marincezg*, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeči ciklus!


 Želim ti drugi put više sreće!!!

Tina- puno hvala! Uživaj!!! 
Izvješće s današnjeg UZV sam napisala na podforumu Petrove. Evo kao na iglama čekam nalaz Estradiola.

----------


## snupi

marince  drzi se!

----------


## Zima77

Zao mi je budi hrabra

----------


## jejja

Evo i mene s pregleda.. nista od O  :Sad:  ni na vidiku je nema.. endo mi je na 24dc 6  :Sad:  od ponedjeljka duphici i pauza do 9mj kad cemo na fet ako bude ok.. ubi me jer cu morat klomifene uzimat a on mi unisti endo al druge nema...

----------


## bubekica

> Evo i mene s pregleda.. nista od O  ni na vidiku je nema.. endo mi je na 24dc 6  od ponedjeljka duphici i pauza do 9mj kad cemo na fet ako bude ok.. ubi me jer cu morat klomifene uzimat a on mi unisti endo al druge nema...


Klomifen za fet? Probaj popricati s dokom o tome, fet se moze izvesti uz estrofem i utrogestane, nije potrebno izazivati ovulaciju.

----------


## DiDi446

Cure samo da vam javim da je ave superrrr proslo...spermio se popravio sto nas jako veseli.... sad cekanje...
Svima puno sreceeee <3

----------


## jejja

> Klomifen za fet? Probaj popricati s dokom o tome, fet se moze izvesti uz estrofem i utrogestane, nije potrebno izazivati ovulaciju.


Sad sam bila na estrofemu i sad cu prec na dufice i o nema.. ja ju ni inace prirodno nemam nego moozda par puta godisnje sto nije dokazano, a rekao je da bi za fet bilo idealno cekati O kako bi tijelo bilo u potpunosti spremno za prihvacanje.. znaci moze se i bez O odraditi fet? Idem u 8-om mjesecu na finalni dogovor pa svaki savjet o mogucnostima dobro dodje, da znam sta se i kako moze i sta je najpametnije napraviti.

----------


## linalena

dobila sam na brigu i veselje 2 lijepa zametka, 8st i 10 st
odmor do negdje 5.7

malo smijeha - taman ja legla na stol i doktor tamo dolje pita "tko vam je radio aspiraciju" ja dr K - a on "da, to sam ja tu iza dlaka" ja se odvalila smijati a s onim  metalom u sebi uff boli

----------


## dino84

*Jejja*, bila sam u istoj situaciji kao i ti. Isto nemam ovulacije pa sam dobila klomifene da bi mi potaknuli ovulaciju za FET. Na kraju mi folikul nije htio sam puknuti pa sam dobila i štopericu da folikul pukne. Tako da mi se čini da je u RI praksa izazivati ovulaciju klomifenima prije FET-a nama koje nemamo prirodnu ovulaciju. No s druge strane, meni klomifen ne stanjuje endometrij. Možda da pokušaš to napomenuti dr pa ti da neku drugu terapiju.

----------


## snupi

dino si dobila nalaze za testove za trobofiliju, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## bubekica

> Sad sam bila na estrofemu i sad cu prec na dufice i o nema.. ja ju ni inace prirodno nemam nego moozda par puta godisnje sto nije dokazano, a rekao je da bi za fet bilo idealno cekati O kako bi tijelo bilo u potpunosti spremno za prihvacanje.. znaci moze se i bez O odraditi fet? Idem u 8-om mjesecu na finalni dogovor pa svaki savjet o mogucnostima dobro dodje, da znam sta se i kako moze i sta je najpametnije napraviti.


Tako je, u fet se moze bez ovulacije. Estrofem nema nikakve veze s ovulacijama, on sluzi debljanju endometrija. Ja kad sam u fetu pijem estrofem od 3dc, kontrola je za 10ak dana, ako je tad endometrij dobre debljine uvodi se utrogestan i 5 dana kasnije je transfer. Mozemo na pp ak imas jos pitanja...

Linalena vibrvibr za dalje i lom na dr.K s brkovima  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

bubi to je on mislio na neke druge dlake pred očima, nema on brkove

----------


## vatra86

> bubi to je on mislio na neke druge dlake pred očima, nema on brkove


 :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> bubi to je on mislio na neke druge dlake pred očima, nema on brkove


Znam ja to, al te dlake su mu u tom trenutku bile brkovi  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

*Linalena* sretno s bebicama  :Klap: 
*Marincezg*, žao mi je  :Love: , izgleda da ću i ja morati pauzirati ovaj ciklus, dok se drugi muče s pretankim endometrijom, moj je predebeli  :Shock:

----------


## marincezg

> dobila sam na brigu i veselje 2 lijepa zametka, 8st i 10 st
> odmor do negdje 5.7
> 
> malo smijeha - taman ja legla na stol i doktor tamo dolje pita "tko vam je radio aspiraciju" ja dr K - a on "da, to sam ja tu iza dlaka" ja se odvalila smijati a s onim  metalom u sebi uff boli


sretno draga....

----------


## vatra86

Zasto mi je nakako cudan forum na mobitelu? Inace sam stalno na forumu preko moba, ali sa ne kuzim nista???

----------


## Mojca

Linalena samo da malo zavibram za tebe!  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

za Linalenu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za Frcku i njezinu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ja sam stvarno bila skepticna prema 4-stanicnom embriju 3. dan, tim vise ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za sve ostale cure i decke puno vibrica za sto god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i evo opet nudim rakijcu  :pivo:  za kavu je mozda malo kasno.. kome nije neka s posluzi  :Coffee:

----------


## Ginger

Potpis na Kadunu!
Ja bih jednu pivicu, al s obzirom da ne smijem, onda cu domaci sok od bazge
Pusa svima!

----------


## sara10

*Linalena* SRETNO, neka ti ovo bude zadnji i dobitni postupak  :Very Happy: 
*Frćka* za tvoju betu sutra, neka bude lijepa brojčica i da raste pravilno  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

> *Linalena* SRETNO, neka ti ovo bude zadnji i dobitni postupak 
> *Frćka* za tvoju betu sutra, neka bude lijepa brojčica i da raste pravilno


*X*

----------


## željkica

Linalena sretno*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da bude dobitan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Frćka* za beturinu *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *Linalena* SRETNO, neka ti ovo bude zadnji i dobitni postupak 
> *Frćka* za tvoju betu sutra, neka bude lijepa brojčica i da raste pravilno


Jel smijem potpisivat kad sam i ja u postu? Hihi, *Sara, Kadauna, Ginger, Željkice* hvala na  :fige: 
Opet pomislim da sam nešto umislila, nadam se beti sutra! Uh!
*
Sara*, koja je faza kod tebe, ne vidim šta je bilo u četvrtak? Malo sam ja pogubljena, evo napokon sad čitam šta je bilo ovih dana! :Smile: 
*Linalena* za tvoje borce! :fige:

----------


## DiDi446

Potpisujemmmm  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

drage moje eto vratila se među žive, rigala 3 puta od anstezije  punktirano 5 js.

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* nek se sve oplode  :fige: 
tko ti je bio na punkciji?

----------


## amazonka

snupi, neka se sve oplode :fige:

----------


## špelkica

Snupi, sretno do neba  :Klap:

----------


## tetadoktor

snupi, znaš sve!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hvala, dr Kasum!

----------


## Zima77

Snupi sretno

----------


## Muma

*snupi*  :Klap:  sad odmaraj dok se tvoje js lijepo oplođuju!  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> drage moje eto vratila se među žive, rigala 3 puta od anstezije  punktirano 5 js.


*Snupi* za najplodonosniji tulum u labu! :fige:

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: , ja bi vas ponudila kolačićima al nemam doma ni komada, ni trune trunine, čak ni čokse osim one za kuhanje

i konačno se malo lakše diše, pesonje odmah živnule - zadnjih dana smo curu morali nagovarati da jede, baš onako ko djete valjda - jedan za mamu, jedan za tatu, za dedu, baku

ups begam tam i car ide s novinama pod rukom

----------


## amazonka

jutro i od mene...na ovakav dan što drugo
nego jedna fiiiiina i mirišljava kavica :Coffee: 
drage moje,
želim svima puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Jutro svima! Amazonka hvala, paše kava!
Frćka za veliku betu!!!
Linelana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrve!
Snupi za plodan tulum u labu!
Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrve..
Ostalima sta god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Mi danas brojimo 8 dnt, i sve vise me frka...

----------


## frka

jutro, žene drage!

svima kojima treba šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Mene isto hvata me neka nervoza,test mogu raditi tek u srijedu

----------


## Ruthy

*Vatra, Zima* - joj znam kako vam je... ja danas 4 dnt i krenula je šiza :/ samo hrabro, sve će biti pozitivnooo  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Mogla bi nam bubi listu okacit da vidimo koliko nas je...  :Wink:  na prosloj nas je bilo puno on-go..

----------


## Frćka

15,4 beta 14dnt, 3 dan transf, jel to malo? :Sad:

----------


## paty

draga frćka,ne preostaje ti drugo nego da pričekaš petak kad ti je i službeno beta.
želim ti punoooo sreće da beta raste i da bude sve ok.
ne znam koji si test koristila da ti je pokazao + na tako niskoj beti

----------


## Sonja29

Ne stizem sve pohvatati pa nebi nabrajala vec vam saljem kolektivne vibre
Lina zeljno cekamo tvoju objavu T  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce ovaj postupak biti uspjesan!
Frcka hoces li ponavljati betu?

----------


## Ruthy

> draga frćka,ne preostaje ti drugo nego da pričekaš petak kad ti je i službeno beta.
> želim ti punoooo sreće da beta raste i da bude sve ok.
> ne znam koji si test koristila da ti je pokazao + na tako niskoj beti


Potpisujem
Draga Frćka, ne znam puno o betama niti o malim betama, ali za strpi se još malo i ne očajavaj..  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

Frcka ne predaj se cekaj petak

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* nadam se da će tvoja beta još puno pravilno rasti i da će sve bit ok  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Beta je jako mala! :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

> Beta je jako mala!


Sad cu ja biti baba roga ali mislim da je bolje da budem izravna.... Frcka beta je premala za 14. dnt i najvjerovatnije da se radi o biokemijskoj.  I meni je u predzadnjem postupku test pokazao + ali sam prokrvarila 16. dnt pa nisam ni radila betu. Ako ne prokrvaris do 28. svakako ponovi betu. Drzi se!

----------


## žužy

> Beta je jako mala!


 :Love:  A u pm...
A test tako lijepo pozitivan,na tako malu betu...
*Frćka* draga,možda se još podigne, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem!

----------


## željkica

> Beta je jako mala!


da mala je al ipak ću se nekako nadat da će sve bit ok!drži se!

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (nije me bilo pa da nekog ne preskočim)

----------


## bubekica

> A u pm...
> A test tako lijepo pozitivan,na tako malu betu...
> *Frćka* draga,možda se još podigne, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem!


Moguce je da beta vec pada, ako je test prije par dana bio pozitivan.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka ja potpisujem Sonju29, iskreno mislim da ti je kad si radila test bila veća i da je sad u padu, drži se draga

----------


## Frćka

Očigledno je beta bila veća u četvrtak kad je test bio pozitivan, a i u petak! Vjerovatno je biokemijska i sad beta pada! Ne nadam se previše...svejedno ću vadit betu ili prekosutra ili u petak, još ću vidjet! A u p.m.! :No:

----------


## žužy

> Moguce je da beta vec pada, ako je test prije par dana bio pozitivan.


Da,to si i ja mislim..da je bila veča kad je test registriral,ali je kasnije počela opadati.

----------


## vatra86

Ma lipa moja Frćka, uh kako je to tesko...saljem ti hugcinu!

----------


## Frćka

Definitivno ste u pravu, biokemijska je, radila sad isti onaj test koji je dva puta bio pozitivan, nema crte sad! :No:

----------


## lara39+

Frćka draga  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Draga  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Da prestanem sa utrićima?

----------


## DiDi446

Sa utricima se prestaje ako je test ili beta negativna..tako da vjerujem da mozes!
 Zao mi je!!! Drzi see   :Kiss:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Frćka*, nemoj prestajati s Utrogestanom dok ne izvadiš drugu betu. Ako bude padala, tada ćeš moći prestati. Uglavnom, moraš se javiti liječniku i on će ti reći što dalje.

----------


## Muma

*Frćka*  :Love:  žao mi je!

----------


## snupi

Frćka žao mi je!  Drži se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka izvadi još tu betu u petak kad je službeno pa se onda javi i reci kakva je bila situacija s testom i betom, vjerojatno će ti reći da prestaneš s utrogestanima jer nema smisla

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj Frcka, ne prekidaj terapiju, ali ne nadaj se puno  :Sad: 

Neki dan tek sam napisala da si men iznenadila s tim 4-stanicnim embrijem 3. dan koji se ocito "ulovio" no samo  za kratko  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*frćka* baš mi je žao! ako nisi još procurila, nastavi s utrićima jer ako će menga krenuti, neće ju spriječiti utrići.  :fige:  za najbolji mogući ishod  :Love: 
betačekalice mislim na vas.. hrabro do kraja *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
ja sam danas podigla svoje lijekove i sad čekam / *ne čekam* vješticu. Dr mi je rekla da me želi vidjeti trudnu kad se vrati s go, ja sam njoj rekla ću umjesto na fm doći na uzv čuti srčeko  :Cool:

----------


## željkica

A *Frćkice* draga  :Love: !

----------


## amazonka

Frćka, i ja ti mogu potvrditi da betu izvadiš još u petak. 
Da, beta nije... :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka izvadi još tu betu u petak kad je službeno pa se onda javi i reci kakva je bila situacija s testom i betom, vjerojatno će ti reći da prestaneš s utrogestanima jer nema smisla


Poslušam onda tako! Hvala cure, i na savjetima i na podršci! Žao mi je što sam i vas razočarala, znam da je svaka trudnoća sreća za svih i nada za nas same!
Svima betočekalicama i čekalicama držim fige! Ne mogu vam opisat kako je bilo ljepo biti trudan ovih par dana! Najljepši osjećaj ikad, neopisivo, pogotovo što mi je bila već malo i mučnina...Bio je poseban osjećaj uz vas i vaše veselje! Ali razveselit ću ja vas kas tad opet i jedva čekam prvu koja će sad razveselit sve nas zajedno! Dobro sam, šta ću sad! :Undecided: 
Svima :fige:  :Kiss:  :Love:  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

Frćka  :Sad:  šaljem hug...

----------


## piki

Frćka   :Love:

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa Frćkice pa naravno da ćeš nas opet uskoro razveselit i to sa veeeeeelikom betom! :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Draga Frćka, šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love: ! Sljedeći put će biti velika beta  :Yes:

----------


## orhideja.

> Poslušam onda tako! Hvala cure, i na savjetima i na podršci! Žao mi je što sam i vas razočarala, znam da je svaka trudnoća sreća za svih i nada za nas same!
> Svima betočekalicama i čekalicama držim fige! Ne mogu vam opisat kako je bilo ljepo biti trudan ovih par dana! Najljepši osjećaj ikad, neopisivo, pogotovo što mi je bila već malo i mučnina...Bio je poseban osjećaj uz vas i vaše veselje! Ali razveselit ću ja vas kas tad opet i jedva čekam prvu koja će sad razveselit sve nas zajedno! Dobro sam, šta ću sad!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



draga  :Kiss:   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## hrki

Draga Frcka saljem ti ogroman hug.Uskoro ce se forum tresti od tvoje bete  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Frcka bas mi je zao, iako je biokemijska kao dobar znak  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## kika222

> Poslušam onda tako! Hvala cure, i na savjetima i na podršci! Žao mi je što sam i vas razočarala, znam da je svaka trudnoća sreća za svih i nada za nas same!
> Svima betočekalicama i čekalicama držim fige! Ne mogu vam opisat kako je bilo ljepo biti trudan ovih par dana! Najljepši osjećaj ikad, neopisivo, pogotovo što mi je bila već malo i mučnina...Bio je poseban osjećaj uz vas i vaše veselje! Ali razveselit ću ja vas kas tad opet i jedva čekam prvu koja će sad razveselit sve nas zajedno! Dobro sam, šta ću sad!
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Frćkice draga, znam da su ti sada riječi utjehe možda suvišne i voljela bih da mogu odagnat ovu tugu koju osjećaš,ali znaj da je svaki pokušaj korak bliže ka cilju...  Grlim te...

----------


## Snekica

Frćka, draga, žao mi je! Cure su već sve napisale, sve dobre savjete dali, a ja ću te samo  :Love:  I da, Bubimitka dobro zbori, kažu da je biokemijska dobar znak! Sretno!

----------


## sara10

> Frćkice draga, znam da su ti sada riječi utjehe možda suvišne i voljela bih da mogu odagnat ovu tugu koju osjećaš,ali znaj da je svaki pokušaj korak bliže ka cilju...  Grlim te...


Lijepo rečeno, potpisujem!!

----------


## Frćka

Svima dobro jutro i  :Love:  :Shy kiss:  :Kiss: !
Ajmo betočekalice, vratite mi osmjeh na lice! Čekaaaam! :Raspa:  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ostalo ih 3 komada- transfer sutra!

----------


## Frćka

Ajmo *Snupi* za dobitni transfer! :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam objavis beturinu za 15 dana

----------


## mostarka86

ajme, frćka, žao mi je  :Sad: 

snupi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za divnu betu za 2 sedmice  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)

*LIPANJ 2013. (1)* 
boss, Maribor, IVF/ICSI/TESE

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
merssi, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 27.06. +
Frćka, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF) 28.06.
Marnel, KBC Osijek, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI) 28.06.
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 28.06.
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 01.07.
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 01.07.
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 02.07.
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI) 05.07.
DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
splicanka30, Cito, 1xAIH 
valii, Mb, IVF
inspire_me, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI; špelkica, VV, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID);
bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH);
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH);
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); tikki, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni  ICSI, 1xFET); marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI )

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart: 


lista "po narudjbi"  :Smile:  *vatra86*  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Pa to je listurina, koliko betocekalica a tek on-go..ima da popunimo taj 6 mj za sve mjesece do sad..a vidim da ni 7 nije daleko.. Lipe moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam krene ludilo beta na topicu!!
Bubi klanjam se..hvala i  :Kiss: 
P.s. Svrbi me testic!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Jesi ga prontala za ujutro?  :Smile: 
bubi  :Naklon:  za listu

----------


## Zima77

I mene mislim da ću sutra brevactide sam primila u petak ,valjda mogu

----------


## Kjara

~~~~~~~~~za sve pikalice,cekalice postupka,bete,trudnice i sve vas

----------


## boss

bubekica izvini ali moram te ispraviti moja mrvica nije iz maribora vec iz postojne dr res napravio. svaka ti cast kad sve uspijes pohvatati.

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica izvini ali moram te ispraviti moja mrvica nije iz maribora vec iz postojne dr res napravio. svaka ti cast kad sve uspijes pohvatati.


Oprosti, pobrkala sam. Ma bitno da drzavu nisam fulala  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## tetadoktor

snupi, sretno danas!!!!

i svima ostalima samo  :Coffee:   jer kasnim na posao

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

*bubekica* ma svaka čast za listu! 

Svim čekalicama šaljem punoooo puh-puh,pa da što prije završite na gornjem dijelu bubekicine liste!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro cure! 

*Frčka* - jako, jako mi je žao!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 

Jučer mi je bila aspiracija i strašne bolove sam imam navečer. Danas mi je već puno, puno bolje - a pogotovo zbog vijesti iz laboratorija da imamo 5 oplođenih jajnih stanica!!!!!

Sutra opet zovem, pa bumo vidjeli kad će biti transfer. 

*Vatra* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki +!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

> Jutro cure! 
> 
> *Frčka* - jako, jako mi je žao!!!  
> 
> Jučer mi je bila aspiracija i strašne bolove sam imam navečer. Danas mi je već puno, puno bolje - a pogotovo zbog vijesti iz laboratorija da imamo 5 oplođenih jajnih stanica!!!!!
> 
> Sutra opet zovem, pa bumo vidjeli kad će biti transfer. 
> 
> *Vatra* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki +!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Braaavooo i za 5  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## žužy

*anka,snupi*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za transfer!
*vatra,merssi* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za pluseke!

----------


## butterfly101

*vatra* češ izdržat do 1.07 ?  :Klap:

----------


## jejja

Bubekica mene s liste 7/2013 prebaci u 9/2013 molim te  :Smile:  
Curke ~~~~~~~~~~ za bete

----------


## bmaric

Beta 15.07.....
E sada se trebam naoruzati strpljenjem.

Svima zelim puno srece za sto vam god treba!

----------


## snupi

ne brini  i ja  imam betu 09.07. !Navijam za sve kao i za sebe!!

----------


## Kjara

> Bubekica mene s liste 7/2013 prebaci u 9/2013 molim te  
> Curke ~~~~~~~~~~ za bete


bubekice i mene :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ju smireno dočekaju :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene....da vas obavjestim o novostima. Uglavnom, nakon cjelokupne agonije, krvarenje je došlo...13.6. Obilno i bolno...ipak izdržala sam bez liječničke pomoći. Kad je stalo, otišla sam kod svog gin na pregled...i reče mi da se sve lijepo očistilo samo. I ponovila sam betu...0,7 je....
Ipak ovaj ili iduci tjedan cu svakako oici i na VV na pregled. I eto...zavrsilo i to...

----------


## žužy

*Strašna* ajde napokon... :Sad:  :Love:  dok se sjetim kad je sve to počelo..
*snupi,bmaric* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu uskoro!

----------


## vatra86

Anka  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~ za tulum
Butterfly a izdrzat cu valjda, kao i s prvim testicem  :Laughing: 
Strasna super da si se javila, bas sam mislila na tebe nedavno, ajde nek je i to zavrsilo..zelim ti puuuno srece...
Iiiiiiiiiii svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Radila test clearblue i pokazo mi je + ne mogu disati ,tresem se

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zima poznat mi je taj osjećaj, čestitam draga, navijamo za visoku betu

----------


## žužy

*Zima*  :Very Happy:  To!!
Ajme plusića konačno  :pivo:

----------


## Frćka

*Zimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*!!! Držim figeeeee! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Nestrapliva Anka*  :fige:  za transfer!
*Snupi*, *Bmaric* za betu! :fige: 
Svim čekalicama i betočekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meni rečeno da vadim betu tek u petak, svi znamo šta je, al da vide da je pala i taj dan mi je službeni! Ako potvrdimo da je pala gonali već zapisani i idemo prije ljeta po dobitni, nadam se! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

aaaaaaaa super,čestitam i želim veliku betu...
i ja kad sam vidjela plus sva se zbunila i otišla pitat u ljekarnu šta to znači  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zima čestitam na plusiću i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Radila test clearblue i pokazo mi je + ne mogu disati ,tresem se


Covjeceeeeeeee suuuper

----------


## Muma

> Radila test clearblue i pokazo mi je + ne mogu disati ,tresem se


He heeeee *zima*, to su oni grčići! Bravo!!! Čestitam! Hoćemo veliku betu! Kad vadiš?

*Strašna* napokooooon! Sretno dalje!
*snupi*, *bmaric* sretno čekanje i nadamo se velikim betama!
*vatra* još svrbe prstići iliiiiii...? Kad će taj test?
*nestrpljiva anka* odmaraj sad! Nek je ludi tulum u labu!

----------


## snupi

Vatra i zima vidim  da tu ima nekakvih novosti- idemo po bete!! Strašna jednu ruku drago mi je da tvoja agonija ide kraju, drži se drga!

----------


## snupi

Ankic za party sa najboljim scenarijem! Bmaric za veliku betu!!

----------


## Zima77

Cure hvala vam na ohrabrenju ja sam u šoku betu vadim u petak ,,,,,vatra trudna si i gotovo

----------


## linalena

> He heeeee *zima*, to su oni grčići! Bravo!!! Čestitam! Hoćemo veliku betu! Kad vadiš?
> 
> *Strašna* napokooooon! Sretno dalje!
> *snupi*, *bmaric* sretno čekanje i nadamo se velikim betama!
> *vatra* još svrbe prstići iliiiiii...? Kad će taj test?
> *nestrpljiva anka* odmaraj sad! Nek je ludi tulum u labu!


X

kada je sve tako lijepo napisana, a ja imam izgovor da sam danas prošla hrpu kilometara, od čega sam i ja pol vozila a drugu polovicu odspavala - vozila do utrića a onda sam ih popila i zavrtilo mi se u čas

visoko sam u brdima, nadam se sutra i grudanju

----------


## bmaric

Zima, cestitam!!!!!!!

Hvala cure na podrsci i vibrama!

----------


## Snekica

Linalena uzivaj!

----------


## Bluebella

*linalena* uživaj  :Very Happy:   :fige: 

*bmaric* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## željkica

> Radila test clearblue i pokazo mi je + ne mogu disati ,tresem se


točno znam kako ti je!čestitam od srca i neka bude sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*Frćka*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobitan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*bmaric* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*nestrpljiva anka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*sarice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fet!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Zima77* TO JE TO!!!! Vjerujem da si u šoku, ma tko ne bi bio!! Jako mi je drago i držim  :fige:  za velikuuu betuuuu!!! Bravo Zima  :Klap: 

*Vatra* i za tebe ogromne  :fige:  držim da test bude pozitivan!!!

Cure, ajme napokonlijepe vijesti, neka s esamo tako nastavi!!!!
Svima za sve što treba želim sreću  :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

Zima cestitam, bas mi je drago, i neka beta bude odlična.

----------


## DiDi446

Zima jjjjuuuuuuhhhhhhhuuuuuhhhuuuu...sva sam se najezila  :Wink:  drzim fige za velikuuu betuuu....
Vatra drzim figeeeee!!!!
 svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Vatra, mene ceka budjenje u pol 7 i kretanje za ljubljanu u 7, zelim da me u sloveniji doceka jedan veeeeelikkkkiiiii plus!
Zima ~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
Zivile vi meni! Posluzujem kasnonocnu  :pivo:

----------


## Frćka

Jutro! M je stigla i treba mi savjet! Dali krenuti sutra s gonalima (1.stimulirani) ili raditi pauzu do 9.mjeseca? Nisam pametna šta napraviti, dali nakon biokemijske odmah nastavit?

----------


## vatra86

Ovako meni je danas 11 dnt, 3-dnevnog, 8-stanicnog embrija, crtica na testu je jako jako blijeda, e sad, u ponedjeljak cemo vidjeti da li to nesto znaci, nisam pametna...
Idem sad u Kopar u shopping!!!
Cure hvala na vibrama
I vama ih saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra* :fige:  za trudnoću! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka zovi obavezno na humanu i reci im situaciju, oni će ti reći što dalje...
 vatra a koliko bljeda najbolje slikaj i stavi da vidimo, ja sam isto radila test 11. dnt i činilo mi se blijedom ali su me cure s foruma razuvjerile da je to dobra crtica i za 2 dana i beta je pokazala kako je to trudnoća

----------


## jejja

Vatra, Zima cestitke na plusicima, fige za bete koje ce bit divne i za skolski dalje..

----------


## Vrci

vatra, meni je na 10dnt clearblue bio jako jako jako blijedi, muž kaže da crtu ne vidi. A beta je bila preko 50. Tako da to ne znači puno, dobro je da imaš crticu

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka zovi obavezno na humanu i reci im situaciju, oni će ti reći što dalje...
>  vatra a koliko bljeda najbolje slikaj i stavi da vidimo, ja sam isto radila test 11. dnt i činilo mi se blijedom ali su me cure s foruma razuvjerile da je to dobra crtica i za 2 dana i beta je pokazala kako je to trudnoća


Idem ja sad tamo, ne javljaju se! Hvalaaa! :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

*Vatra,* crta je crta, nema veze ako je slab "toner"  :Very Happy:  
*Frćka,* raspitaj se svakako 

Svima lijep i prelijep dan!

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* draga  :fige: 
*Zima* sretno dalje i nek sve bude ok!!!

----------


## jejja

slikica testa nase VATRE ''klik'' uz njeno odobrenje stavljam vam slikicu testa da prosudite, po meni je ovo pozitivno bez sumnje, trodnevni osmostanicni borac na 11dnt  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

*Zima77*, čestitam!!!!
*Vatra*, definitivno je druga crtica, čestitam!!!!! 
I mene skinite s liste, na jesen idemo dalje....

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* to je dobro vidljiva crtica  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!! Jako sam happy  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*vatriceeeee* jel ti znaš što je blijedo? Ma to je prava lijepa crta!  :Klap:  Čekamo potvrdu u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## tigrical

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~ za debelu crtu!

----------


## Ruthy

> slikica testa nase VATRE ''klik'' uz njeno odobrenje stavljam vam slikicu testa da prosudite, po meni je ovo pozitivno bez sumnje, trodnevni osmostanicni borac na 11dnt


Schwanger!  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Schwanger!


  :Laughing: 

vatro bravo, polako dalje

jutro svima i naravno  :Coffee:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra druga crtica se super vidi, ti si nam trudna, jjjjeeee, cestitam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vatra meni se isto čini da je dobro, nije ni meni čini mi se bila puno jača, to je ipak nekoliko dana prije nego itko radi test (mislim na ove koje nisu u postupcima)

----------


## Zima77

Vatra super vijest ostalim curama sretno i da prate nas,,,,

----------


## kismet

vatra, trudna si definitivno, tako je i meni izgledao test na 11 dnt 3-dnevnih  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

vatra to je to!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

meni to izgleda kao pozitivan test!

----------


## paty

Vatra,to je to ti si trudna.bravoooo!nije te galeb pokakao bezveze.Smanji malo  aktivnost.
Ja sam isto takvu imala crticu 10 dan 3dnevnih 8staničnih embrija.Vidi se ishod.sretno

----------


## Zima77

Ruthy kako si kakvo je stanje

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy kako si kakvo je stanje


Ah, dobro, danas 7dnt.. spavancija je glavna tema... i tako, ne bilježim sve simptome, nastojim se opustiti... hvala što misliš draga trudniceee  :Kiss: ***

----------


## Strašna

> Vatra i zima vidim  da tu ima nekakvih novosti- idemo po bete!! Strašna jednu ruku drago mi je da tvoja agonija ide kraju, drži se drga!


Uh neide kraju, nego je prošla sad već  :Smile:  Beta na 0, potpuno se očistilo....i idemo dalje...cekam slijedecu mengu i u 9tom me eto gore.

----------


## Mury

*Linalena* i *Snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za prekrasne bete za koji dan  :Smile: !!!!
I svima ostalim u kojoj god fazi bili~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa nisam baš sve pohvatala.
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> *Linalena* i *Snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za prekrasne bete za koji dan !!!!
> I svima ostalim u kojoj god fazi bili~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa nisam baš sve pohvatala.
>  svima!!!!


I ja sam malo van svega pa ču stoga samo staviti veliki *X*na mury....

----------


## sara10

> Jutro! M je stigla i treba mi savjet! Dali krenuti sutra s gonalima (1.stimulirani) ili raditi pauzu do 9.mjeseca? Nisam pametna šta napraviti, dali nakon biokemijske odmah nastavit?


Frćka jesi bila na humanoj, šta su ti rekli, ideš odmah u stimulirani i li praviš pauzu???

----------


## vita22

*Vatra* i moj test bio isti..........sretnooo

----------


## vatra86

Jooooj cure hvala vam, ali ja jos ne slavim..u ponedjeljak cu ako bude dobra beta..
Iii hvala Jejji na postavljenoj slicici.. :Kiss: 
Idem na pizzu sada iako sam jaaaako umorna od shoppinga..

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka jesi bila na humanoj, šta su ti rekli, ideš odmah u stimulirani i li praviš pauzu???


Evo me napokon doma! Gonali u frižideru, sutra počinjem s pikanjem! Objasnili su mi kako ih koristim, ali sad kad sam došla doma sam sve zaboravila! Skužila sam prvo nela igla, pa na 37.5, pa istisnem zrak, pa tavim drugu iglu, nariktam 150, pa se ubodem! Nisam skužila jel nategnem kožu il šta? Ako se nekom da napisat kako točno ide može na pp! :Smile:  Savjet dr. ajmo dalje jer ja krećem na godišnji sve do polovice 8! Tako da eto mene opet s vama u utorak 1.folikumetrija! :Smile:  Do tada pikalica i šta već treba! Naravno, ne na sunce, ne kupanje...

----------


## tina29

*frčka* big huh i ostalim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!
*vatra*  :Very Happy:  pa čestitam i sa nestrpljenjem čekamo veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*zima* draga i tebi čestitke od srca!
cure moje drage neka vam je trudnoča lijepa,bezbrižna i sve školski! puse!
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba!  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

hvala vam, pokusavam mirovati ali vrag mi ne da mira pa sam bila vani jedan, odhodala  mali  krug oko zgrade.

----------


## Zima77

Jel bio dobar šoping haha

----------


## Zima77

Ja sam isto malo setala sve laganini

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* baš si hrabra!sretno si bockanjem i neka bude sretno!!!

----------


## tonkica

Strasna saljem zagrljaj.
Frcka odlično odma kreces dalje i navijam da bude uspješno, sretno.

----------


## vatra86

Frcka zeno!! Pa nisam to ni srecu zazeljela s bockanjem... Ma zelim ti da ti ovo bude zadnji postupak i da nam lijepo budes trbusasta.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Haha hvala *Željkice, Tonkice, Vatrice*! Tako mi nekako lakše! Da li moram inekciju do kraja ubost pa počet ispuštat G ili malo samo? :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Frčka, evo ja ću ti kao jedna iskusnjača po pitanju pikanja ( radi se o dijabetesu, ali sve su to slični penovi) odgovoriti! Znači prvo istisneš zrak na 37,5 a onda napneš na jedinice koje si trebaš dati. Iglu gurni do kraja u trbuh ( ili gdje si već daješ) istisni jedinice i odbrojiš do 10 pa izvadiš iglu van.
Inače i ja sam na Gonalu i isto startam danas, sretno!!

----------


## Frćka

> Frčka, evo ja ću ti kao jedna iskusnjača po pitanju pikanja ( radi se o dijabetesu, ali sve su to slični penovi) odgovoriti! Znači prvo istisneš zrak na 37,5 a onda napneš na jedinice koje si trebaš dati. Iglu gurni do kraja u trbuh ( ili gdje si već daješ) istisni jedinice i odbrojiš do 10 pa izvadiš iglu van.
> Inače i ja sam na Gonalu i isto startam danas, sretno!!


A zašto mi je sestra rekla da zamjenim iglu nakon što istisnem zrak, a prije namještanja doze? Jel trebam rastegnut mjesto uboda ili stisnut? Uf! Sretno nam bilo! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> A zašto mi je sestra rekla da zamjenim iglu nakon što istisnem zrak, a prije namještanja doze? Jel trebam rastegnut mjesto uboda ili stisnut? Uf! Sretno nam bilo!


Covjece, ja se divim svima koji si mogu davati injekcije sami... Ne daj Bože da morala, ali zbilja ne znam kako bih to sama izvela... Frćka, zašto ne odeš na hitnu ili kod svoje doktorice pa pred sestrom to sama obaviš prvi put?

----------


## Tasha1981

> A zašto mi je sestra rekla da zamjenim iglu nakon što istisnem zrak, a prije namještanja doze? Jel trebam rastegnut mjesto uboda ili stisnut? Uf! Sretno nam bilo!


Možda da se ne zaštopa iglica. Neznam točno, a ionako ih u kutiji imaš 14 komada pa ih iskoristiš u potpunosti :Smile: 
Jednostavnije ti je stisnuti mjesto uboda ( kao manje je bolno)! Ali gle, kako ti Ruthy kaže, ako ti nije svejedno odi na hitnu?! Ali stvarno ova pikanja s penom nisu tako strašna, strašnija su ona s velikim iglama kao npr. Cetrotide!!

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  kolačići, šunkica s jajima, vrući tost, pa opet  :Coffee: 

drage moje da nam bude lijepi dan, pri tome je vrijeme najmanje bitno, zar ne

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje danas vade betu, čekaju srčeka, punkcije i transfere

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A zašto mi je sestra rekla da zamjenim iglu nakon što istisnem zrak, a prije namještanja doze? Jel trebam rastegnut mjesto uboda ili stisnut? Uf! Sretno nam bilo!


Frćka mislim da Tasha govori o penu, ti miksaš sama gonale jel tako onda imaš 2 igle s onom dužom izvlačiš tekućinu van i onda ubodeš u prah nakon što si s tim gotova promjeniš iglu, istisneš zrak, obrišeš mjesto uboda i uštipneš lagano kožu s 2 prsta i ubodeš do kraja u trbuh i pomalo istisneš van i izvadiš iglu...imaš i filmiće o tome probat ću nać

----------


## amazonka

Frćka, ako uzimaš Gonal u šprici u kutiji su dvije igle. 
Velika je za mućkanje, manja je za bockanje.
Osim toga unutar svakog pakiranja imaš upute.

----------


## linalena

a kaj se tiče pikanja, odi prvi puta da ti netko pokaže a onda sama - nije to problem a uštediti ćeš si puno vremena

mene recimo pika mm, nije da ja ne bi , ali on to voli pa nek mu budi, to je jedino u čemu sudjeluje (kada mi neće pomoći s utrićima :Laughing: )
i sada neki dan s fraxiparinom, krene on prema trbuhu ko i inače, hoće piknuti i igla mu se odbije, umrli smo od smijeha - odbila se ko da mi je trbuh od čelika a ne od sala

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto trebalo bi ti biti tu
http://web.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ursi&Itemid=63

----------


## Tasha1981

Mislim da Frčka ima isto kao i ja pen, jer mora prvo istisnuti zrak na 37,5 pa naštimati jedinice...
Frčka ispravi me ako griješim...

----------


## Frćka

Je i kod mene je pen, samo mi sestra rekla ako sam dobro zapamtila da nakon što istisnem zrak zamjenim iglicu ili sam ja nešto pomiješala?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nisam onda skužila Frćku, a i neobično mi je da je Rijeka uvela penove to je nešto novo

----------


## amazonka

Ni sam ni ja.Znači ipak pen, sorry.

----------


## Frćka

Jel može Riječka kava danas da me neka od vas pikne! :Laughing:

----------


## Tasha1981

Ako naletiš do Zg-a piknem te ja :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Hahaha nemoj reć dva puta! Ja se divim svima koje ste to prošle, meni je muka od juče jer se igala užasno bojim! Od štoperice mi oba puta bilo slabo, hladan znoj...Mislim da ću s tim penom hodat okolo i žicat ko će me piknut! Dr. opće mi radi danas ujutro, baš sam se ponadala! :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

ma odeš na hitnu, Frćka, i ništa ne glumiš već kažeš, nemrem ja to sama  :Smile:  jooj mila, samo hrabrooo

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* nije ti loša ideja, probat ću sama, ako mi bude frka i ne skupim hrabrosti, odem ja! :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Držim ti fige i mislim na tebe između 17 i 18 h :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Držim ti fige i mislim na tebe između 17 i 18 h


Hvalaaaaa! Ja tebi! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

MM hvala na filmiću, na poslu mi komp neda otvorit, al ću doma bacit oko! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka? Mogu ti ja sutra dati Gonal?  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

ako ste iz zga na ceu u petovoj te mogu piknuti, ja imam srece kaj se družim sa medicinarima, meni nije bio problem  nego kaj moj m uz pada u nesvijest kad vidi iglu i krv!

----------


## snupi

Cef u Petrovoj! Linalena kako se osjecas kad je tvoj dan D?

----------


## žužy

Kavicaa,rakijica,i ini napici  :Coffee:  :mama:  :pivo: 
Dobila sam sve nalaze,od štitnjače i trombofilije,i kolko mogu skužiti sve je ok,jedino mi za PAI-1 piše da sam heterozigot 4g/5g.
17.7. imam termin kod Dr. u Petrovoj i naaaadam se skorom FET-u  :Joggler: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ za danas!

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka? Mogu ti ja sutra dati Gonal?


Može trudnice moja! Uz kavicu  :Coffee:  pik pik! :ban:  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> ako ste iz zga na ceu u petovoj te mogu piknuti, ja imam srece kaj se družim sa medicinarima, meni nije bio problem  nego kaj moj m uz pada u nesvijest kad vidi iglu i krv!


Meni neće ni mama, ni muž, ni frendica, ni sestre (moje), vidiš nisam se sjetila maćehe! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* za FET! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy  :Very Happy:  za nalaze i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fet..
Moze Frcka uz kavicu umjesto keksica jedna pik pik..  :Wink:

----------


## Zima77

Cure moje beta je 559 ,,,,jes

----------


## Frćka

Piše tu pod kutem od 90? Pa šta okomito na trbuh? Ja sam mislilaplitko pod kožu ukoso? Ajme jesam dosadna!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Cure moje beta je 559 ,,,,jes




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa!* Zimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*Zima77* cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Da Frcka pod 90, male su iglice..
Zima i ovdje malo da poskocim  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> Jel može Riječka kava danas da me neka od vas pikne!


Ja bodem po kućama! Iako pen još nisam koristila ali ubost ću te pa kako god... :Cool:

----------


## tonkica

Zima juhuhuhu cestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## žužy

*Zima* supeer,čestitam  :Dancing Fever: 
*Frćka,vatra*  :Kiss: !Di nam je nestala *merssi*?
*Frćka*,ma nemreš fulat,primiš špekeca,ubodeš i voila...bitno da uđe  :Aparatic:  A ako ti se baš jako pije kavica,dojdi do kc pa ću ja da te piknem  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Hahaha cure divne ste! Neznam gdje prije da krenem s priborom za operacijsku? :Smile:  Istra, Koprivnica, Zagreb, Rijeka! Pogledala sam filmić, do pola i sad mi je muka! :Laughing: 
Ma lako to,zatvorim oči, svom silom zapucam i počnem bježat s iglom okolo! :Smile:  Nego, ma *Zimaaaa* kako dobrooo! Koji filing ha? Evo moja partnerica sa transfera javila betu 399! Veselje! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Zima i Vatra ma bravo  :Bouncing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Naklon:  :rock:

----------


## Tasha1981

Zima i Vatra cestitam...
Žuži držim fige i sretno!!

----------


## Ruthy

> Meni neće ni mama, ni muž, ni frendica, ni sestre (moje), vidiš nisam se sjetila maćehe!


 :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

bravo cure! Dva kontrasta zimo i vatrena!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Zima & Vatra čestitke!!!! Kako divno!

Danas je bio moj transfer dvaju trodnevna zametka - jedan 8-stanicni, jedan 6-stanicni. Sada odmor, utrici i strpljenje!

----------


## vatra86

Joooj curke nemojte meni jos cestitati, barem do ne vidim betu..tako me frka da ne bude 0.. U ponedjeljak pijemo i pjevamo i sve..
Anka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  nek se lijepo ugnjezde malci ~~~~~~~~~~~~
I mojim betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i ne raditi testove!  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> Zima & Vatra čestitke!!!! Kako divno!
> 
> Danas je bio moj transfer dvaju trodnevna zametka - jedan 8-stanicni, jedan 6-stanicni. Sada odmor, utrici i strpljenje!


Jupiiii! Da se mrvice ulove za mamu! Sanjari o lijepome, pokaži im šta ih čeka! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*Zima* bravo bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  Volimo takve vijesti!
*žužy*  :fige:  za dobitni fet  :Kiss: 
*anka* čuvaj svoje mrve, nek se čvrsto uhvate da nam javiš lijepe vijesti kroz 2 tjedna!  :fige:

----------


## DiDi446

Zimaaa CESTITAMMMMMM !!!!!! 
Zuzi drzimmm fige!!!!
Anka navijam za tvoje mrvice!
Vatraaa jedva cekam ponedjeljak  :Smile:  


cure moje,meni je tocno tjedan od inseminacije..imam takve grceve i pritisak u jajnicima da sam u sto cudaa!

----------


## Kjara

Frćka sretno s pikanjem
Zima77  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , čestitke
Vatra86 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu u pon
Nestrpljiva anka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se čvrsto prime za mamicu
DiDi446~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Kjara* :Kiss:  Evo jesam! :Smile:  Napravilo se nekog zraka unutra poveći balončić, nadam se da nisam šta zeznula...nema veze, glavno da sam probila led!
*Didi*  :fige:

----------


## špelkica

*Zima i Vatra* čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!! Svima ostalima puno sreće  :Zaljubljen: !!!
*Frćka* i ja sam imala problema s pikanjem,htjela sam se piknut s onom debelom iglom, nisam skužila da imam i tanku. Pa nije išlo, baš onak kak je Linolena opisala, odbilo se. I onda sam gnjavila mm-a da me vozi na hitnu da me piknu, a on kad je vidio iglu skužio je u čemu je problem! I još mi veli, pa kak ti ne znaš, radiš u labosu, ajoj ja   :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka bravo stara!! (ne stara doslovno) sutra te ja piknem s malo prasine..he he..
Didi  :fige: 
Merssi???? Jesi vadila betu??

----------


## tikki

> Frćka sretno s pikanjem
> Zima77 , čestitke
> Vatra86 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu u pon
> Nestrpljiva anka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka se čvrsto prime za mamicu
> DiDi446~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to to
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas


Veeeeliki potpis na sve!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure moje beta je 559 ,,,,jes


Odlično Zima, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Vatra neka i tvoja bude bar upola ovako dobra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Zima fakat super brojka!
Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak!
Nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!
I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## sanda1977

nisam bas u toku,ali novim trudnicama cestitam a ostalima saljem malo trudnicke prasine. 
ja sam danas 32+4. mucim muku s BH kontrakcijama i preranog otvaranja.ali za sada je sve pod kontrolom. sretno svima. pusa

----------


## Snekica

već??? pa kad prije?!  :Shock:

----------


## željkica

*zima* čestitam!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*sara* sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Meni je konstantno mučno i glava me boli od ovih Gonala, a jajnici me stalno probadaju, jel to normalno? :Undecided:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka normalno je, i mene su probadali ali nisam imala glavobolje i mucnine, iako nisam koristila gonale

----------


## Frćka

Osjećam se kao da me je vlak pregazio! :Sad: 
vatrice kako si ti danas? :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma dobro sam fizicki, danas nis ne osjecam ali imam jos jedan test..  :Wink:  jel dolazis na kaficu?

----------


## Frćka

> Ma dobro sam fizicki, danas nis ne osjecam ali imam jos jedan test..  jel dolazis na kaficu?


Pa daj taj test! :Smile:  Šalim se, samo pomalo, svi držimo  :fige:  za betu u ponedeljak! :Smile: 
A neznam ni sama, sad mi nije dobro, ležim, mučno mi je, ne mogu iz kreveta, nadam se da će me proć! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)

*LIPANJ 2013. (4)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
merssi, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) 27.06. 
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 01.07. +
elen, VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 01.07.
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 02.07.
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI) 05.07.
DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
Ruthy, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
splicanka30, Cito, 1xAIH 
valii, Mb, IVF
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 09.07.
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)
bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID) 15.07.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni); 

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); tikki, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni  ICSI, 1xFET); marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET);

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

AJMO BETOČEKALICE, IMA DA SE SVE UPIŠEMO U TRUDNIČKI LIPANJ!!!!!    :oklagija:   :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Samo ispravak, meni je ovo
Vrci, Betaplus, ICSI (nakon 2xICSI, 1xFET)

Znači bila mi je treća stimulacija, 4.transfer  :Smile: 
Ili sam ja krivo pohvatala kako se piše...

Inače gledala sam bila stare liste, ova godina mi se čini dosta siromašna sa plusićima  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

OK, skužih da sam krivo shvatila, budući da je ovo uspjeh iz 3.ICSI-ja, onda je dobro napisano. Ne radi mi mozak, isprike  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

u pravu si, krivo pise.

----------


## Vrci

A onda sam sva zbunjena... Uglavnom neka se provjeri, znači ovo je bio 3.ICSI, prije su bila 2, pa ono  :Smile: 

Ali i dalje stoji da je malo plusića,  a puno cura koje čekaju

----------


## mostarka86

bubekice, ja se mičem iz ljetnih postupaka, za neki jesenski mjsec, još ne znam koji...  :Sad: 
*
vatra*, tebi posebno čestitam, ustvari polučestitam, dok ne stigne beta  :Smile: 
*zima77*, čestitke na velikoj beti, sada čuvam fige za srculence~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*nestrpljiva anka*, odmaraj, i javi nam i ti lijepu betu, za 15-tak dana, od srca ti to želim...
*frćka,* sretno sa pikanjem, i da bude dobra reakcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sanda1977*, dobro snekica kaže, zar već??? kako je proletjelo...želim ti od srca, da što duže ostanete u paketu, što bezboniji i lakši porod, i da nam se uskoro maziš sa svojom mrvicom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ostalim curama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba i u kojoj god fazi da su  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Mostarka, puno hvala! 
Potpisujem sve što si napisala!

----------


## bubekica

draga, onda te stavim za prvi jesenski - rujan  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Bubekice* svaka čast na ažurnosti  :Naklon:  
Ja bi se svakako htjela vudjet na listi za trudnice u srpnju, al tko zna....
*Vatra* za betu u ponedjeljak, *nestrp. anka* da se mrvice prime držim  :fige:  i svima ostalim za što god da treba!

Ja prijavljujem od danas svoje dvije mrvice na čuvanju kod mene, bio FET i imam 2 odlična 8-stanična embrija!

----------


## sara10

> Meni je konstantno mučno i glava me boli od ovih Gonala, a jajnici me stalno probadaju, jel to normalno?


Draga Frćka, kada ti je prvi uzv? Ako se već tako osjećaš, onda malo uspori tempo sa svim obvezama, odmaraj što više možeš, neka m preuzme kuhaču i metlu  :Laughing:  Osobno nisam imala takvih reakcija u stimulaciji, al svaka od nas je priča za sebe.

----------


## Frćka

Sarice, evo sad sam ona stara, pasala mi Rijecka kava pa me sve proslo! :Smile:  U utorak 1.uzv, mazis svoje mrvice od danas? :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja sam dobila podstanare,lastavice su napravile gnjezdo kraj ulaznih vrata!znam da je ovo totalno off al morala sam vam se pohvalit!preslatke su!

----------


## Ginger

nije me bilo nekoliko dana pa cu kolektivno: 
cestitke svima na plusicima!

tuznicama veliki zagrljaj

a svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Sara držim fige da ugledas prekrasnu betu, sretno.

----------


## vatra86

Mostarka hvala ti draga puno... Nadam se da ce bit nesto od te bete..
Sara10 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve ili mrva lijepo ugnjezde..
Ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pogotovo curama ON-GO

----------


## Frćka

*Mostarka* hvala ti puno i držim fige da ti ljeto donese sreću! :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Tonkica i vatra* hvala vam, Vatra čekamo tvoju betu sutra!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* nek ulazak u EU bude beta fantastičan!!!!!!!
svim betačekalicama *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## sanda1977

> bubekice, ja se mičem iz ljetnih postupaka, za neki jesenski mjsec, još ne znam koji... 
> *
> vatra*, tebi posebno čestitam, ustvari polučestitam, dok ne stigne beta 
> *zima77*, čestitke na velikoj beti, sada čuvam fige za srculence~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *nestrpljiva anka*, odmaraj, i javi nam i ti lijepu betu, za 15-tak dana, od srca ti to želim...
> *frćka,* sretno sa pikanjem, i da bude dobra reakcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *sanda1977*, dobro snekica kaže, zar već??? kako je proletjelo...želim ti od srca, da što duže ostanete u paketu, što bezboniji i lakši porod, i da nam se uskoro maziš sa svojom mrvicom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ostalim curama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba i u kojoj god fazi da su


 dr
hvala draga. nadam se i ja da cemo izdrzati do termina. meni nekako sporo ide,do 30 tt. al sad vec brze ide. puse svima.

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* kakvo je danas stanje kod tebe, jel se smirila situacija?

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka* kakvo je danas stanje kod tebe, jel se smirila situacija?


Je, je! :Smile:  Navikla sam se vec, strah od igala me drzao do drugog pika, sad vec sibam bez razmisljanja, dobro! :Smile:  A ti? Mazis trbuscic i mrvice! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ok sam, tek je 1 dnt, ima još punoooo, punoooooo do rezultata i zasad sam mirna i flegma, prošli put sam bila gotovo uvjerena da sam T, tako da sam sad prizemljena, idem dan po dan pa šta bude.
Bravo Frćka, početni strah od igala je prošao, sad kad se uštosiš, ide to....

----------


## Frćka

Sara, samo tako, pomalo i dan po dan, svi drzimo fige da ti se mrvice ulove, nemas pojma koliko! Nedaj da te na poslu nerviraju, prst u uho i ... :Smile:  Ja jedva cekam utorak da vidim dali uopce reagiram na terapiju, nadam se da hocu! :Smile:  Ruthy nam je 10 dnt, drzimo joj fige! Testic ne spominje, cvrsta cura! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Sara, samo tako, pomalo i dan po dan, svi drzimo fige da ti se mrvice ulove, nemas pojma koliko! Nedaj da te na poslu nerviraju, prst u uho i ... Ja jedva cekam utorak da vidim dali uopce reagiram na terapiju, nadam se da hocu! Ruthy nam je 10 dnt, drzimo joj fige! Testic ne spominje, cvrsta cura!


Sta jest jest, cvrsta i gotovo. Mislila u utorak po betu ali mogda ipak mi kazu da je cetvrtak pametnije... ali vidjet cu kako se budem osjecala.... 
Sarice polako, dan po dan najbolja opcija... 
Svim curicama da cekanje bude lijepo a bockanje bezbolno... najvaznije je da svi na kraju ugledamo svije bebice ♡ pusa svima

----------


## Zima77

Sretno

----------


## Sonja29

Curke saljem vam kolektivne vibre! 
Vatra nadam se da ce i kod tebe biti beta kao kod zime
zima cestitam!
Lina cekamo zajedno sa tobom
Saro vibram da za 10-ak dana i ti javis lijepu brojcicu
snupi koliko jos brojimo do bete?
Frcka sretno sa pikanjem i da ovaj bude dobitni
Mostarka nadam se da uskoro startas i ti
nestrpljiva anka sretno i da mrvice ostanu s tobom jos 9 mjeseci
didi vibram
nadam se da nisam koga preskocila  :Smile:  tesko mi pohvatati sve preko moba a i M se nesto budi paa...
Rijecanke nadam se da planirate kavicu pocetkom 8. mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  
mi konačno doma u punom sastavu, zatrpani vešom
ovaj tjedan se vraćam na posao, a s obzirom da je ferje, samo popravci i sjednice i nisu neko opterećenje

upravo mi se cucki pored mene tuku, eto i uspjela ih nekako razdvojiti - upravo tako smo zgledali buraz i ja na ferju, uvijek smo nekaj razbili, koji smo mi nered znali napraviti no ipak bi dok se starci ne vrate s posla malo i počistitli

pusa svima i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete danas

----------


## vatra86

Krv izvadjena, nervoza pojacana!
Oko 14 cu znati rezultate...

----------


## boss

vatra drzim fige i vjerujem da ces nas fino iznenaditi danas

----------


## s_iva

> Curke saljem vam kolektivne vibre! 
> Vatra nadam se da ce i kod tebe biti beta kao kod zime
> zima cestitam!
> Lina cekamo zajedno sa tobom
> Saro vibram da za 10-ak dana i ti javis lijepu brojcicu
> snupi koliko jos brojimo do bete?
> Frcka sretno sa pikanjem i da ovaj bude dobitni
> Mostarka nadam se da uskoro startas i ti
> nestrpljiva anka sretno i da mrvice ostanu s tobom jos 9 mjeseci
> ...


XX

----------


## snupi

sonjic jos 8 dana¨!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## bubekica

> *Vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~


Anka, krivo ti je oznacena ovulacija na grafu, ovulacija je dan punkcije, ne transfera.

----------


## innu

> Krv izvadjena, nervoza pojacana!
> Oko 14 cu znati rezultate...


Nestrpljivo čekamo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra*  :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

> Inače gledala sam bila stare liste, ova godina mi se čini dosta siromašna sa plusićima


u pravu si Vrci... malo je pluseva, manje nego ranijih godina (čak i za vrijeme Milinovića), bojim se da je to rezultat loših/slabih stimulacija u državnim klinikama, izbjegavanje većeg broja jajnih stanica (manje je i j.s. koje se dobivaju), smanjivanje do najmanje moguće mjere broja zamrznutih embrija, pa čak i pod cijenu da najveći dio uopće ne dođe do smrzlića  :Sad: (

Ali ćemo se opet mi pacijenti morati dići na noge i dokazati štetnost ovakve situacije i do bez hopsanja, smileys, trpanja glave u pijesak - isključivo faktima

----------


## Vrci

Pa stvarno malo cura i ima smrzliće. Ja sam bila uvjerena da će sad većina imati i FETove i da će biti lakše. A kad ono, totalno obrnuto. 

Evo prošla godina

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)

LIPANJ 2012 (22)

SRPANJ (6)

KOLOVOZ (4)

RUJAN (13)

LISTOPAD (17)

STUDENI (15)

PROSINAC (6)



A ova godina:
SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)

VELJAČA 2013. (4)

OŽUJAK 2013. (5)

TRAVANJ 2013. (7)

SVIBANJ 2013. (8)

LIPANJ 2013. (4)

Ajd neću računati još lipanj, ali siječanj-svibanj 2012. 56 trudnoća, siječanj-svibanj 2013. 30 trudnoća. To je jaako velika razlika, a sumnjam da je toliko manje žena u postupcima

----------


## Inesz

da sam mlada, zdrava žena i da prolazim stimulirani ciklus da bi dobila svega 4-5-6 jajnih stanica i niti jednog smrzlića, tražila bih odgovore na sve strane. od svog mpo-ovca, od njegovog šefa i od šefovog šefa. od ministarstva od hzzo-a, došla bih do Sabora, došla bih do novinara.

cure, trudnoća je malo. gore je nego u ono crno vrijeme milinovićevog zakona u koje se je da vas samo posjetim moglo oploditi naajviše 3 jajne stanice i embriji se nisu smjeli zamrzavati. ali, imale smo pravo na 6 stimuliranih postupaka, i neograničen broj prirodnjaka, dobna granica za postupke nije bila postavljena u zakonu, bilo je više novaca za mpo i nije se toliko dugo čekalo na postupke.

sada zakon kaže da se embriji smiju zamrzavati, ali naše klinike vrlo rijetko imaju embrije za zamrzavanje. zašto? radi štednje na količini i vrsti lijekova i štednje na potrebnim pretragama. radi toga dobiva se u stimuliranom postupku kod mladih i zdravi žena, uglavnom malen broj stanica, tako da naprosto nema embrija za zamrzavanje. a što je tek sa starijim ženama i onima koje nisu reproduktivno zdrave, već su u postupku radi dijagnoze koja ih čini neplodnima? kakva je šansa tih žena za trudnoću, ako mlade i zdrave žene u postupcima dobivaju 4-5-6 stanica? mlada i zdrava žena u stimuliranom postupku trebala bi dobiti oko 15 jajnih stanica, a ne 5-6 jajnih stanica. novi zakon je naložio glupost nad glupostima da se ženu treba stimulirati tako da ne dobije 12 jajnih stanica. kao da je žena stroj. ova odredba zakona u praksi dovodi do toga da se žene stimuliraju sa malim dozama lijekova i da se po postupku dobiva daleko manje i od tih 12 js.

razmislite:
ovo je vrlo jednostavna istina:
šansa za trudnoću proporcionalna je broju dobivenih jajnih stanica i embrija. dakle, što manje jajnih stanica, manje je embrija, manje su šanse za trudnoću....

ne budite zadovoljne mizernim šansama za ostvarivanje trudnoće, vi imate pravo kao i svaki pacijent na- 
*najbolje moguće liječenje.*

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajd neću računati još lipanj, ali siječanj-svibanj 2012. 56 trudnoća, siječanj-svibanj 2013. 30 trudnoća. To je jaako velika razlika, a sumnjam da je toliko manje žena u postupcima


+ ako isključimo trudnoće ostvarene u stranim klinikama broj je još manji.
koliko sam vidjela ove godine iz državnih klinika ima nekoliko trudnoća sa VV i Petrove i to je to, može ih se na prste nabrojati...

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da od državnih klinika najviše ove godine trudnoća ima VV, a nekako najmanje SD

Zapravo, jel 1-5.mj ima koji SD? Ne vidim ga

----------


## linalena

ja sam u frci zbog male reakcije, ne mogu si zamisliti kako se osjećaju cure s manje godina/boljim AMHom

 imam još jednu stimulaciju na teret HZZOa i 6 mjeseci vremana, no neće mi trebati moram vjerovati u to

----------


## Ruthy

> ja sam u frci zbog male reakcije, ne mogu si zamisliti kako se osjećaju cure s manje godina/boljim AMHom
> 
>  imam još jednu stimulaciju na teret HZZOa i 6 mjeseci vremana, no neće mi trebati moram vjerovati u to


x

----------


## Ruthy

> Meni se čini da od državnih klinika najviše ove godine trudnoća ima VV, a nekako najmanje SD
> 
> Zapravo, jel 1-5.mj ima koji SD? Ne vidim ga


nadam se da će se statistika uskoro poboljšati  :Smile:  ...

----------


## lasta

Ja cu biti malo naporna,ali godine brzo prolaze.Neka se na sljedecim izborima na vlast vrate idealisti starog zakona-samo ce na sve ovo dodati da je zabranjeno zamrzavanje embrija(kojih ionako nema). Oplodnja SAMO (najvjerojatnije)  3 js.A ostalo sve (najcesce) propada.

----------


## Inesz

> ja sam u frci zbog male reakcije, ne mogu si zamisliti kako se osjećaju cure s manje godina/boljim AMHom


baš tako linalena,
cure koje su više od 10 godina mlađe od tebe  i zdrave dobivaju u ovim našim mini stimulacijama jednak ili čak manji broj js.

----------


## Kadauna

ovo je najopsežnija ikada provedena IVF studija na preko 400.000 ciklusa, koja pokazuje da je _idealni broj jajnih stanica s najvećom stopom uspjeha 15 j.s._ dobivenih u stimulaciji - između 15-20 dobivenih jajnih stanica stagnira uspješnost, dok s više od 20 prijeti hiperstimulacija i opada uspješnost......... Znaju ovo naši liječnici ali nam prodaju priče kao što su prodavali da je dovoljno 3 j.s. za oploditi za vrijeme Milinovića..... Ovo što se trenutno opet događa u HR klinikama je kriminalno................

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...ep.der106.full

“*Our data show that around 15 eggs may be the best number to aim for  in  an IVF cycle in order to maximise the chances of a live birth while   minimising the risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS)* which is  associated with a high number of eggs, usually over 20,” said Dr  Coomarasamy. *“Mild stimulation protocols aim to retrieve less than six  to eight eggs;* a  standard stimulation should aim for 10-15 eggs, and we  believe this is  what is associated with the best IVF outcomes; when the  egg number  exceeds 20, the risk of OHSS becomes high.” [2]

----------


## lasta

Ruthy ovo nije nikakav osobni napad ali da bi se statistike poboljsale potrebno je vise od jedne trudnoce,vibrica i dobrih zelja.

----------


## Vrci

Baš si razmšljam, što ne bi Hrvatskoj bilo jeftinije ostaviti cijene lijekova kakve jesu, da ima smrzlića...pa onda žena ne treba 2,3,4 stimulacije, s većim troškovima. Nego samo imaju trošak čuvanja smrzlića, koji sumnjam da je taaaako velik... 

Ali oni štede i na lijekovima, onda nema ni smrzavanja, manji broj postupaka, a onda tupe da natalitet pada

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubek - svijesna sam toga da je ovulacija na dan punkcije, ali ovaj ciklus ne želim odbrojavati dane poslije ovulacije - to mi je nebitno - nego dane poslije transfera, pa sam sukladno tome i manipulirala FeFe-om.

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy ovo nije nikakav osobni napad ali da bi se statistike poboljsale potrebno je vise od jedne trudnoce,vibrica i dobrih zelja.


A, ok, da, srećom pa si napisala da nije osobno... No, eto, hm, da mislim, premda je tema malo oftopic, nisam ni mislila na jednu trudnoću ... i slažem se da vrlo vjerojatno od vibrica i dobrih želja ništa, OSIM lijepog (li) osjećaja da imaš nečiju podršku. Što li tome fali, pogotovo na ovoj temi, pitam se naglas...

----------


## Bluebella

> Neka se na sljedecim izborima na vlast vrate idealisti starog zakona-samo ce na sve ovo dodati da je zabranjeno zamrzavanje embrija(kojih ionako nema). Oplodnja SAMO (najvjerojatnije)  3 js.A ostalo sve (najcesce) propada.


žalosno je to sve skupa, bio prošli zakon u pitanju ili ovaj novi za koji smo se borili.
čini mi se da će se opet ići mesarima poput Reša ili čekati godinu dana na postupak u Mariboru ili u Pragu iskeširati 2500€ samo za postupak plus lijekovi i ostali troškovi....

----------


## Kadauna

> A, ok, da, srećom pa si napisala da nije osobno... No, eto, hm, da mislim, premda je tema malo oftopic, nisam ni mislila na jednu trudnoću ... i slažem se da vrlo vjerojatno od vibrica i dobrih želja ništa, OSIM lijepog (li) osjećaja da imaš nečiju podršku. Što li tome fali, pogotovo na ovoj temi, pitam se naglas...


za to i služi odbrojavanje  :Smile: ) ali na odbrojavanju treba biti i mjesta za ovako kritičke osvrte, za pokazivanje loše IVF prakse u Hrvatskoj........ sve pet and no hard feelings......

----------


## mima235

Zanimljiva mi je ova rasprava. Jel znate kolika je potrošnja lijekova u Mariboru ili prije u vrijeme Milanovića kad kažete da je bilo više js i danas? Mislim zanima me kolike su to razlike? Tipa jel to 5 ili 10 menopura!?

----------


## Ruthy

> za to i služi odbrojavanje ) ali na odbrojavanju treba biti i mjesta za ovako kritičke osvrte, za pokazivanje loše IVF prakse u Hrvatskoj........ sve pet and no hard feelings......


Ma naravno, no hard feelings, samo sam sad u ulozi čekalice koja odbrojava, i nije da je lako ... da, i svaka podrška je važna.. Premda sam novija u ovome, vidim da je stanje jako loše, statistika ne obećava... no eto, kako na SDu tako i posvuda, i to mi je zbilja jako, jako žao... Šteta vremena, zdravlja, živaca...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> u pravu si Vrci... malo je pluseva, manje nego ranijih godina (čak i za vrijeme Milinovića), bojim se da je to rezultat loših/slabih stimulacija u državnim klinikama, izbjegavanje većeg broja jajnih stanica (manje je i j.s. koje se dobivaju), smanjivanje do najmanje moguće mjere broja zamrznutih embrija, pa čak i pod cijenu da najveći dio uopće ne dođe do smrzlića (
> 
> Ali ćemo se opet mi pacijenti morati dići na noge i dokazati štetnost ovakve situacije i do bez hopsanja, smileys, trpanja glave u pijesak - isključivo faktima


X 
I meni se čini ova godina još gora nego prošla, uspijeh pada i to je nešto s čime se treba suočiti čim prije. Sjećam se onih lista prije Milinovićeva zakona e to su bile liste za vibranje i hopsanje ovo danas je jako kratka lista

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Zanimljiva mi je ova rasprava. Jel znate kolika je potrošnja lijekova u Mariboru ili prije u vrijeme Milanovića kad kažete da je bilo više js i danas? Mislim zanima me kolike su to razlike? Tipa jel to 5 ili 10 menopura!?


Ja baš ne kužim što si htjela pitati koliko se lijekova prije trošilo ili koliko se j.s. dobivalo?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da pita da li se u Mariboru koristi više lijekova nego sad kod nas... i da li je za vrijeme Milinovića kod nas bila veća potrošnja lijekova

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa je ne znam dali je za vrijeme Milinovića bila nešto veća potrošnja lijekova jer se ionako nije smjelo više od 3 j.s. oploditi, a veća potrošnja lijekova tj. bolje pogođenije stimulacije se koriste i kod privatnih za razliku od državnih klinika i u samoj Hrvatskoj i uspješnost je time veća, dovoljno je samo to dvoje usporediti i već su stvari jasnije

----------


## DiDi446

Vatraaaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo samo na našoj listi za svibanj od ukupno 8 trudnoća(što je i najviše ove godine) 5 ih je iz privatnih klinika dok su 3 iz državnih...a znamo da ipak puno više žena ide u državne klinike

----------


## mima235

Dobro ste me shvatile.  :Smile: 
Nije mi bilo jasno što znači blaže stimulacije kojima se dobije manje jajnih stanica da na kraju nema smrzlića. To bi bio nekakav zaključak o uspješnosti postupaka u Hrvatskoj.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

nema takvih podataka mima235, da ih imamo - laka stvar, poslale bismo ih u novine i gotova priča. Za lijekove za vrijeme Milinovića ti je napisala MM odgovor, ali i za vrijeme njega se nemilo novaca trošilo i po mom osjećaju je bilo stvarno - nažalost - unatoč ograničenjima - više trudnoća - možda i više postupaka..... no i dalje, svi gubimo ovakvim rješenjima, svi gubimo s ovakvom praksom u državnim klinikama, sve skupa je ustvari tuga i žalost ne samo konkretno za mene nego i za sve koji se sad liječe ali i one koji će tek otkriti svoju neplodnost  :Sad: (

VV mora imati najveći broj trudnoća - imaju i najveći broj postupaka, ali kad ja vidim 18 gonala za stimulaciju dođe mi da vrištim (osim možda kod policističnih jajnika - to su male stimulacije grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, to je blaga stimulacija s ciljem dobiti upravo manji broj jajnih stanica)

----------


## Sonja29

Ne liječim se u Hr ali u potpunosti potpisujem inesz i kadunu! Sramota je da se uvijek štedi na neplodnim parovima. Koliko sam primjetila u zadnje vrijeme sve više daju zamjenske injekcije puregon i sl. sa kojim se dobiva jako malo j.s. što i ne čudi da je tako malo trudnoća a da ne pričamo o smrzlićima. Lijepo je vibrati i podržavati suborke/ce, i ja to radim ALI treba se i angažirati i boriti se za svoja prava!

----------


## vatra86

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem  :Very Happy: 
Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!

----------


## Vrci

Naravno da je ok, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


Divna beta! Cestitam draga! Uzivaj!

----------


## Ruthy

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj bravo stara! Bogu hvala! .-D  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, skačemo skupa s tobom, super je beta, čestitam trudnice! :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*vatra* i ovdje da ti poskočim  :Very Happy:  Krasna vijest iako nisam ni sumnjala u betu! Uživaj!

----------


## Ginger

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## lasta

čestitke

mislim da boja na testu ne odgovara beti  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kikica1

vatra    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nisam ni mislila da ce bit manja! Sretno i skolski do kraja!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam vatra :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

a što se tiče postupaka i broja trudnica  :Sad:  situacija je stvarno više nego žalosna
i treba se pokrenuti, nitko to neće za nas/vas

----------


## tigrical

Vatraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitam!!! Jel' sad vjeruješ???!!

----------


## ljubilica

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *vatra* cestitam!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra jjjjeeee cestitam!!!

----------


## jejja

Vatra  :Heart:  rekla sam ti ja da ne razmisljas o postupcima unaprijed jer ce bit sve 5  :Smile:  cestitam draga, bas si me razveselila porukicom

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatraaa* jos vicem aaaaaaaaaaaa ko da meni beta tolika  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bas sam prepre happy zbog vas!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## DiDi446

Vatraaaaaaaaaaa.....ČESTITAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...  .ovo je divna beta!!!!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

bravo cestitam , sad dalje skolski!

----------


## carmina burana

Vatra  :mama:  čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Peony

Draga Vatra, iskrene čestitke!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Vatra čestitam

----------


## mima235

Čestitke  :Smile: )))

----------


## lulu-mama

Vatra, cestitke!!!!

----------


## kismet

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


To nije ok, to je odlično!
Čestitam, nek bude školski i dalje!

----------


## žužy

*vatrice*,čeestitaaam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## nina977

> Meni se čini da od državnih klinika najviše ove godine trudnoća ima VV, a nekako najmanje SD
> 
> Zapravo, jel 1-5.mj ima koji SD? Ne vidim ga


Malo da stanem u obranu SD,ja sam gore odradila nekih 7-8 postupaka  i stvarno mogu reći da ima dosta trudnoća samo najvjerojatnije te žene nisu aktivne na forumu.moje iskustvo je da stvarno ne škrtare na lijekovima (zato valjda i imaju dugačku listu čekanja) .
To je moj osobni dojam .

----------


## orhideja.

čestitkeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mislim da od mog FET-a do jeseni ništa.....  :Sad: 
kud mi menga kasni tu sam ugostila i beštiju  :Evil or Very Mad:  -ureaplasma.....tako da-borba s njom i punjenje baterija
swima  :fige:  i svako dobro

----------


## BigBlue

Uz ova svoja dva bežmeka, ima valjda tri sata da pišem ova post. U međuvremenu je stigla dobra vijest, pa:

Vatra čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Sretno i školski bez ikakvih stresova do kraja!




> nema takvih podataka mima235, da ih imamo - laka stvar, poslale bismo ih u novine i gotova priča.


Imam potrebu napisati dvije stvari; jedna je osobna, a druga je (nazovimo je tako) forumska.

Pravo kaže kadauna, nemamo konkretnih podataka, ali vidimo i sami o kolikim se stimulacijama radi, rezultate već vidimo, a tek ćemo ih vidjeti. No ipak imamo podatke - ne službene, ne takve da bi opstalo na sudu ili da bi se smatralo relevantnim novin(ar)skim izvorom, međutim točnije je od ičega što su doktori prikupljali poslijednjih godina  :Wink: . 

Vodila sam listu na ovom Odbrojavanju od srpnja 2012., pa do kraja ove godine kad ju je preuzela naša Bubekica, znači u vrijeme kad je na snagu stupio novi Zakon, ali ipak još uvijek u vrijeme kad se nije radilo s ovakvim smiješnim, gotovo beskorisnim stimulacijama. Dakle, u vrijeme El Dorada ovog novog Zakona. Sorry što vas moram ružno spustiti na zemlju sa statistikom koja, iako vrijedi samo za ovu našu malu zajednicu, daje uvid kako ustvari stoje stvari u mpo svijetu.

Od srpnja do kraja prosinca imali smo ukupno 129 postupaka (+ postupci iz trotjednog razdoblja kad sam bila na putu i nisam vodila listu), a broj trudnoća ostvaren u istom razdoblju je 56 (također i iz postupaka koji nisu evidentirani, znači ovo je optimističan omjer broja postupaka i ostvarenih trudnoća), i stvari vam stoje ovako:

*Državne klinike* 
Ukupan broj postupaka: 70
Broj neuspješnih postupaka: 41
Broj trudnoća: 29

*Privatne klinike u RH*
Ukupan broj postupaka: 33
Broj neuspješnih postupaka: 19	
Broj trudnoća: 14

*Inozemstvo*
Ukupan broj postupaka: 26
Broj neuspješnih postupaka: 13
Broj trudnoća: 13



Ukupno 73 neuspješna postupka, 73 parova i žena kojima su nade srušene negativnom betom. Nažalost, među ovim trudnoćama ima i cura koje su  izgubile svoje bebe, tako da je tzv. baby take home rate, koji je jedini relevantan indikator uspješnog IVFa i koji se često puta zaboravlja, puno niži. S ovakvim stimulacijama, kakve sad po bolnicama dijele, ova statistika će vam uskoro izgledati kao science ficton.

Što me dovodi do vlastitog slučaja. Mi smo par s dijagnozom muške neplodnosti (opstruktivna azoo), dok sam ja zdrava, iz mpo perspektive mlada (35 god) žena. Oba postupka su bila u dugom protokolu. U prvom postupku primila sam standardnih 36 gonala (3 dnevno) što je rezultiralo s 6 js i 2 embrija, ß=0. U tom postupku se vidjelo da nisam low, ali sam slow responder i da mi treba duža i malo jača stimulacija. U drugom sam postupku primila gotovo 50 gonala, a punkcija je bila 21. dan! Rezultat: 14 js, 12 u MII stadiju (adekvatne za ICSI), 9 pronukleusa, 4 blastociste i 1 morula– 2 transferirane (trudnoća, gemini) i 2 blastice za budući FET. Nije bilo nuspojava za moje zdravlje (one babaroge hiperstimulacije s čime vas plaše na svakom koraku), nema kumuliranja zamrznutih embrija (argument koji koriste tzv. pro-liferi), ali znate li kad bi ja takvu stimulaciju dobila u državnoj klinici? Valjda kad bi mi tata bio ministar. Dobila bi dijete/djecu možda iz petog ili šestog pokušaja. Kažem možda, jer bi do onda već vjerojatno odustala. Netko će reći da je lako meni lupetati s dvoje djece od kuće, ali ja bi uvijek potpisala za dva postupka na teret HZZOa kako se spada, nego četiri za onu stvar, da prostite na izrazu.

Nitko nema ništa protiv vibranja, skakutanja, mantranja, molitvi, ali od toga kruha nema. Bar ne kod podjele lijekova. Ako se same za sebe ne izborite, nitko vam neće pomoći, nitko vam neće dati poštenu stimulaciju, nitko vam neće pokloniti dijete. Nažalost, dijeliti ćemo se na one koje imaju i nemaju sreće, ili još gore, na one koji imaju i nemaju dovoljno novaca da si plate privatnika. U ovome trenutku, s ovakvim protokolima, sreće će imati samo jako mlade i zdrave žene. Pa i onda...

Sretno cure!

----------


## vucica

*Vatra*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , dalje neka sve bude školski!

----------


## Mucica

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa draga pa ti si trudna  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca i nek sve bude savršeno školski  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## suzy.s

*VATRA* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM TI OD  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!! Koja beturina, ona još i dalje pita!!! Beturina do plafonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzy.s

*CURE MOJE!!!*  evo da i ja izrazim svoje mišljenje: do sada sam prošla 14 ivf-ova ( što stimuliranih- dugi ,kratki protokol , klomifen............. svega je bilo),sve sam bila u državnoj klinici ali vjerujte mi nikad nisam osjetila da "štede na meni", bilo je kad smo čekali da klinika dobije "frižider " za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica,, taman kad su dobili došao je milinovićev zakon di zabranjuju............. pa nam se nisu oplođivale stanice , a imala ih po 7-8 kom i uvjek sam bila u fuuul stimulaciji i sada mi se desi 2013 da dobijem 16 js i na kraju 5 blastica ( do sada najveći uspjeh) .......tako da na kraju mislim da je to sve do toga kako tvoje tijelo reagira  u datom momentu!!! jer ja sam više manje uvjek isto gonala dobivala??!!svima vam želim da vam što manje stimulacije treba  i da što prije dođete do cilja!!!

----------


## phiphy

Ma ona još pita da li je beta od skoro 1000 ok?  :Very Happy:  Bravo, *Vatra*, vidiš koja beturina, crtica je crtica koliko god bljeđa bila od kontrolne!

----------


## Konfuzija

Kad se baci računica, onda ovi brojevi iz posta *Big Blue* ne izgledaju tako loše, 40-50% trudnoća po započetom postupku. Uračunamo li 10-15% spontanih, uspješnost je oko 30%, što nije loše. Međutim, za tekuću godinu mi je to izgledalo puno gore, a ono što me zaista čudi je mali broj zamrznutih embrija, pogotovo kod mlađih žena gdje bi se to sigurno moglo izvesti.

----------


## Kadauna

> *CURE MOJE!!!*  evo da i ja izrazim svoje mišljenje: do sada sam prošla 14 ivf-ova ( što stimuliranih- dugi ,kratki protokol , klomifen............. svega je bilo),sve sam bila u državnoj klinici ali vjerujte mi nikad nisam osjetila da "štede na meni", bilo je kad smo čekali da klinika dobije "frižider " za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica,, taman kad su dobili došao je milinovićev zakon di zabranjuju............. pa nam se nisu oplođivale stanice , a imala ih po 7-8 kom i uvjek sam bila u fuuul stimulaciji i sada mi se desi 2013 da dobijem 16 js i na kraju 5 blastica ( do sada najveći uspjeh) .......tako da na kraju mislim da je to sve do toga kako tvoje tijelo reagira  u datom momentu!!! jer ja sam više manje uvjek isto gonala dobivala??!!svima vam želim da vam što manje stimulacije treba  i da što prije dođete do cilja!!!


hvala suzy, no ovdje s čime baratam nisu nabacani podaci, ti si s 14 j.s. dobila 5 blastica i upravo o tome se radi..... to je pravi omjer, toliko sigurno nisi imala s 6 dobivenih jajnih stanica.... i kad pišeš, please pobrini se da pišeš točne podatke - kažeš da su čekali frižider - krioprezervator za zamrzavanje embrija (a ne jajnih stanica) što su za vrijeme Milinovića zabranili (zamrzavanje embrija je bilo zabranjeno, ne zamrzavanje jajnih stanica). 

Naravno da tijelo različito reagira, zato je uvijek dobro vidjeti i te antralne folikule da se vidi čime se uopće raspolaže, potrefio te je taj postupak s 14 j.s. ....... i daj se ovdje upiši, ovo je bitno, please upiši samo "novozakonske" postupke stimulirane nakon 08/2012: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

----------


## Kadauna

*Vatra - čestitam na pozitivnoj beti.... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

s pet dobivenih jajnih stanica u tvojim godinama je baby take home rate ispod 20%, s 15 dobivenih jajnih stanica je baby take home rate 
30 i više % i uopće ne vidim razloga zašto ne tražiti optimalno liječenje i zašto se zadovoljavati s ficlekima koje nam trenutno HR državne klinike nude......... 
*

----------


## Mojca

Vatra, od srca čestitam! Zasuzila sam. Divno! Sad samo polako i mirno do kraja.

BB, hvala za post, lijepo je vidjeti rezultate za koje znamo da nisu fingirani, ma koliko mali uzorak bio.

----------


## BigBlue

> Kad se baci računica, onda ovi brojevi iz posta *Big Blue* ne izgledaju tako loše, 40-50% trudnoća po započetom postupku. Uračunamo li 10-15% spontanih, uspješnost je oko 30%, što nije loše. Međutim, za tekuću godinu mi je to izgledalo puno gore, a ono što me zaista čudi je mali broj zamrznutih embrija, pogotovo kod mlađih žena gdje bi se to sigurno moglo izvesti.


Fali mi preko tri tjedna neuspješnih postupaka, od kraja desetog mjeseca do sredine 11 - baš u vrijeme kad je dosta cura došlo na red po novom zakonu, ali za dobrobit statistike ću si dati truda i popisati (si) ih.

----------


## Konfuzija

I ja sam imala jedan (neprijavljen) neuspješan u 12-om, teta popisivačica.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


da je li ok pa beta je baš betastična!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ČESTITAM!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i neka bude sve školski do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Da mi je bilo vidjeti vatrin izraz lica kad je pročitala nalaz, a i onaj trenutak tik prije nego što je dobila nalaz!  :Shock:  Mislim, sudeći po onom izrazu lica s kave...!  :Laughing: 
*Vatrice* moja, sretno ti bilo svih preostalih 8 mjeseci blažene trudnoće! Sad čekamo da vidimo koliko vas ima... hehe... E, čestitam na trudnoći!!!

----------


## Mury

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


Aaaaa, *vatra86*, čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!! I sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## tina29

Draga moja *Vatra* čestitke od srca,neka dalje bude sve lijepo,školski i bez ijednog i najmanjeg problemčića!
sretno draga ,jako sam sretna zbog tebe i tvog mužeka! velike puse!!!

----------


## M@tt

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Vicem po kuci!!! Skacem 
> Beta 966!!!!!!!! 15 dnt!! Je to ok!!


Vatra čestitke!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

to ženooooo, vatra, čestitam od srca, jupiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Vatra čestitan na divnoj beti !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!

----------


## Argente

Opa vatrooooo, e to je beta! Čestitam draga!  :Very Happy: 
Gravignost mini stvarno štedi na tinti!

----------


## sara10

*Vatra* ODLIČNO draga  :Very Happy: :- Čestitam ti od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vatra cestitam!!! Koliko ste vratili, 6 komada?!? 
Salim se naravno i sretno do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

cure moje drage ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem, ja sam molila Boga da bude beta oko 200, a kad ono  :Shock: , mislim da sam jedno pola sata ponavljala tu brojku na glas kad mi ju je muz priopćio. Htjela bi se zahvaliti na vibrama, figama i cestitkama svima! i nadam se da ce vaše želje biti ispunjene kao i one vibre i fige... sretna sam, ali nisam svjesna jos..cak sam mislila da je beta 966 nekako i previsoka za 15 dnt 3d embija, ali ako vi kazete da je ok, onda naravno da vam vjerujem, iako cu ja u sri vadit jos jednom..
Svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za sta god vam treba
šaljm veeeeliku pusu svima..
volim vas!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Vatra - ČESTITKE!!!!!!! Sada uživaj punim plućima!!!!!!

----------


## amazonka

Vatra, čestitam.
Neka se i dalje nastavi ovako dobro!

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: 

i ja sam eto partybreaker jer sam ispišala minus 11dnt, 28dc; idem sada vaditi tetu-betu pa da znam jer mogu na bic pa do Bistre

----------


## vatra86

Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je test pokvaren, grlim
Eto mene narucili na uzv tek 22.7. Ko ce to docekati?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Vatra* čestitke od srca  :Heart: 
*linalena*  :Love:

----------


## hrki

Vatrica,čestitam na beturini  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Linalena,grlim :Love:

----------


## snupi

linalena neka beta pokaze suprotno!

----------


## rozalija

vatra čestitam na prekrasnoj brojci bete.
linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi.

----------


## Inesz

čestitam friškim trudnicama i sretno svim betočekalicama~~~~~  :Smile: 

jučer smo ovdje bili započeli raspravu o vezi broja dobivenih jajnih stanica i šanse za živorođenje djeteta u ivf-postupku.

možemo nastaviti na ovoj temi:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80916-V...68#post2439968

----------


## DiDi446

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> jutro 
> 
> i ja sam eto partybreaker jer sam ispišala minus 11dnt, 28dc; idem sada vaditi tetu-betu pa da znam jer mogu na bic pa do Bistre


linalena draga nadam se da će te beta iznenaditi kao i našu prašku trudnicu leeloo kojoj je 9dnt bio minus na testu a 13dnt beta 3122  :fige:

----------


## linalena

cure

nalaz 123,7

tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu

----------


## Inesz

ajme linalena.... super! sva sam se naježila!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam na beto linalena, zelim ti uredno duplanje i savrsenu trudnocu!

----------


## linalena

o boime me iznenadilo

----------


## lasta

suze su mi krenule...drzim rucnonozne za dalje....................

----------


## TrudyC

Odlična beta za 11 dan

Da nisu tvinsi?  :Cool:

----------


## milasova8

linalena!!! Cestitam!!! Wooowww,odlicna vijest!!

----------


## innu

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


E ovo je iznenađenje, negativan test, na ovako lijepu betu, čestitam!!!

----------


## tonkica

Linalena cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## milasova8

Bigblue,ta tri tjedna sam ja vodila listu..vrlo rado bi iscupala te podatke i pomogla ti oko statiatike,ali nikako ne mogu s moba u bolnici :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

Super lina čestitke

----------


## Ruthy

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


Bravoooo  :Very Happy:  predivno!

----------


## boss

linalena cestitam , da ti nisi mozda uzela moj nalaz i meni je 11 dnt ista tolika beta.

----------


## BigBlue

Najdraža linalena, sve sam ti već rekla, ali da ipak još jednom poskočim od sreće i ovdje  :Very Happy: 
Ajme kako ću te danas na kavi izljubiti...
Twinsi? I to je moguće... ß ti je veća od moje  :Grin: 

milasova moja, kako da ne - samo ti još statistika treba  :Razz:  
uživaj (koliko u bolnici možeš) u ovim zadnjim momentima trudnoće, a onda ide jedan novi život. Već ću ja povaditi, samo što će mi uz ovo dvoje trebati malo dulje  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


bravo lina  :Very Happy:  
danas na kavici nazdravljamo samo za tebe  :pivo:

----------


## BigBlue

wow boss, tek sad ubrala da si nam i ti među trudnicama!
čestitam ti od srca (ajme kako me svaka trudnoća s azoo posebno razveseli!)
hrabro i školski dalje, i da se zadovoljno uključiš u klub mama

----------


## boss

hvala big blue ja sam otvorila sezonu ovih beta , posto je bas bilo neko zatisje i otkako ja izvadi betu samo pocese bete pljustati po rodi, nadam se da tako i nastavi se.

----------


## ljube

ajme linalena, odlično!!! tako mi je drago :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

linalenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler:   :Bouncing:  
čestitam od srca i sretno za dalje

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje trudnice nisam često na forumu ali vam od srca čestitam a posebno linaleni :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


ajmeeeeeeeeeee, čestitke!!! Napokon!!  :Smile:

----------


## DiDi446

linalena    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:    cestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sretno za daljeee ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Linalena  :Very Happy:  rekla sam ti je test pokvaren!! Bravooo!! Cestitam ti!!!

----------


## tigrical

linalena koji obrat! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## Sonja29

Ajme lino moja!!!! Placem i smijem se istovremeno. Zelim ti najmirniju i najdosadniju trudnocu do kraja.
BB izljubi je i za mene :Smile: 
 :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## *mare*

Ajmeee!!! Linalena cestitam od srca na divnoj beti!!!! Joj sto volim ovakve lijepe preokrete!!! Uljepsala si mi dan! 
I naravno dosadnu skolsku trudnocu zelim!
Ma divnooooo!

----------


## bubekica

*linalenaaaaaaa* al ce se slaviti u maksimiru danaaaaa! divno draga, presretna sam!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Frćka

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


Ajmeeeee. predobrooooooooooooo!!! Čestitke od srca! :Very Happy: 
Za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

Linalena cestitam na beti,sretno dalje

----------


## Zima77

Ruthy kako si kad je beta

----------


## Zima77

Moja beta 18 dan je 2175 ne treba vise ponavljati uzv je u petak ne mogu opisati svoje osjećaje koda sanjam

----------


## rozalija

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bravo ženskice moja, bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam ti od srca i to je lijepa brojka bete 11dnt i da pouka "nikad ne vjerujte 100% testićima"
Od srca ti želim školsko duplanje.

----------


## matahari

Lina, cestitam, draga.

----------


## Mojca

Ajmeeeee!  :Very Happy: 
Linalena  :Heart:  od srca čestitam! Sva sam se naježila! Držim fige da do kraja bude mirno i opušteno! Joj što ćemo nazdravljati danas! Divno, divno!!!!

----------


## ina33

> Cestitam na beto linalena, zelim ti uredno duplanje i savrsenu trudnocu!


X!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Linalena - čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Predivno! Trudna si!!!

Zima- prekrasno!!!!!

----------


## mima235

Čestitke!!!!!  :mama:

----------


## bmaric

*vatra i zima*, cure čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*linalena* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Ovakve vijesti vooooooolimooooo! Sretno dalje!!!  :fige:

----------


## snupi

linalena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bas mi je drago zbog tebe.Zima beta ti je mrak i ruthy bi tebi za dalje :Very Happy: !

----------


## kismet

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


kakav obrat, baš sam se rastužila kad sam jutros pročitala da imaš minusić, a ono...čestitam, nek je školski do kraja!

----------


## Lotta81

Linalena čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i da dalje sve bude školski.

----------


## elen

linalena, cestitam!!

----------


## Gabi25

Divne vijesti ovdje- linalena čestitam od srca, bas mi je drago zbog tebe!!!

Čestitam i svim ostalim trudnicama a curama u postupcima vibre do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Miki76

Linalena, bravo bravo bravo! Napokon! Zelim ti urednu trudnocu i bebicu u narucju za nekih 8 mjeseci!

----------


## Sandra1971

Linalena ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


Aaaaaaaa stvarno kakav obrat, čestitam i želim ti prekrasnu i dosadnu trudnoću  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

ooo linalena bravoooooo!!!! :Very Happy: 
sretno i dalje...

----------


## strategija

Linalena čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 
Svim curama šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

cure moje kako je dobro vidjeti sve ove dobre misli na jednom mjestu, hvala puno puno

i čini mi se da počinjem razumijevati onu dan po dan, čak i sat po sat

velka pusa svima i da sve postanemo mame, a i tate

----------


## tina2701

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Zaredale krasne vijesti, veeeelike bete! Svima VEEEEELIKE čestitke! Neka se niz nastavi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Drage moje trudnice nisam često na forumu ali vam od srca čestitam a posebno linaleni


i ja  isto  .....
cestitam  vam   od  srca  
linaleni  na  upornosti  :Kiss:   BRAVO

----------


## žužy

*linalena*,čestitam od srca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Linalena, sve riječi su suvišne... Hvala dragom Bogu koji je konačno nagradio tvoju upornost!!!!!! Presretna sam zbog tebe i zbog svih vas trbušastih žena, jednog dana možda vam se i ja pridružim :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*linalena* i *boss*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!! Uljepšali ste mi dan!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

linalena, čestitammm, i vibram za hrabro srculence ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sweety

> cure moje kako je dobro vidjeti sve ove dobre misli na jednom mjestu, hvala puno puno
> 
> i čini mi se da počinjem razumijevati onu dan po dan, čak i sat po sat
> 
> velka pusa svima i da sve postanemo mame, a i tate


Za ovo se vrijedi logirat nakon sto godina....

*Linalena*, želim ti pravilno duplanje bete, nakon toga junačko srculence, a zatim strašno dosadnu i školski urednu trudnoću te proširenje vaše obitelji dolaskom malog cicaroša  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  


Sretno draga! :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Lina, super i sretno do kraja

----------


## vatra86

Ej Frcka sta nisi ti danas imala 1. Folikulometriju??  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

*linalena* čestitam sto puta!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: BRAVO sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Ej Frcka sta nisi ti danas imala 1. Folikulometriju??


Ej, trudnice, šta se stigneš sjetit ikoga osim svoje mrve u buši! :Smile:  Jesam! 5 folikulića, dobila još 4 doze gonala i dvije inj. orgalutrana i opet uzv četvrtak!

----------


## nina977

Linalena pa koje fenomenalne vijesti.Sijećam te se SD i vaša priča me dosta podsjeća na našu,uvijek hrpa stanica,sporiji zametci i nikad ništa za zamrznuti...Ovo daje stvarno vjetar u leđa.
Draga sretno do kraja... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Linalena* čestitam od srca! Bravo na upornosti  :Klap:  Neka je sretno do samoga kraja!!!

*Kika222* naravo da ćeš se pridružit, samo treba doći tvojih 5 min., vidiš da se upornost isplati!!!
A vidi mene, govorim kao da sam ja stigla do svoga cilja :lol al evo ima dosta primjera koji govore kako se na kraju upornost ipak isplati. Tjedan je super počeo, imamo tri novopečene trudnice ova dva dana...

----------


## Frćka

Sve mi se više sviđa EU! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Frćka

Ruthy isprazni inbox! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy isprazni inbox!


 :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy a kad ces ti betu?
Frcka ma pusti me  u klinac razmisljam jos uvijek kako mi je beta visoka za 15 dnt..valjda ce se poduplat sutra.stalno osjecam neka pikanja u maternici. Nadam se da ce tebi jos koji folikul narasti..

----------


## Argente

linalena, konačno sjajne vijesti!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy, Vatra*! Za vaše bete sutra! :fige:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## spodoba

> cure moje kako je dobro vidjeti sve ove dobre misli na jednom mjestu, hvala puno puno
> 
> i čini mi se da počinjem razumijevati onu dan po dan, čak i sat po sat
> 
> velka pusa svima i da sve postanemo mame, a i tate


Draga, citava NPK ekipa se veseli tvojoj beti!! ♥♥♥♥ i ja isto  :Smile: 
cestitam!!

----------


## dea84

lina, evo nakon dugo vremena da se i ja javim i pozelim ti svu srecu

----------


## jejja

linalena cestitke na beti  :Smile: 
vatra poduplat ce se lijepo, tko zna mozda se sto podijelilo pa ces grlit duplice?

----------


## špelkica

*Linalena*, *Boss*, čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## arlena

> cure
> 
> nalaz 123,7
> 
> tresem se, idem zvati bolnicu


Ovo je predivna vijest  :Smile:   cestitke od  :Heart:  i  :fige:  da sve dalje bude skolski   :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Linalena konačno, konačno!!!! E i ovo sam čekala da se dogodi!! Sada samo opušteno i mirno, da sve bude uredno školski~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Presretna sam zbog ovako lijepih vijesti na forumu ovih dana!!  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :pivo:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Linalena, Sybille, Boss~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću!!!!!! Uživajte!!!

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: , kavica, kolačić, zdjelica žitarica i velka pusa svima

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poštenjske bete, plodne punkcije i khmmkhmm ono kaj rade naše"jače"polovine
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplirajuće tete-bete i kuc-kuc srca
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve borce s neplodnosti

----------


## *mare*

Juutro!
Lina, eto tvoja me beta i danas tjera na smjeskanje!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

linalena hvala na kavici!i još jednom da ti zaželim sve naj naj do kraja!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

Linalena kad sam ti vec jucer propustila cestitati...s velikim veseljem sam procitala tvoju betu, cestitaaaaam i zelim da sve bude skolski do kraja!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!

----------


## kika222

> Ruthy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!


Ruthy  :Heart:  za veliku betu!!!!!!!
Vatrice i tvoju još veću~~~~~~,~~~~

----------


## linalena

ko danas vadi betu?? jel Ruthy? draga puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa na n-tu

----------


## Ginger

linalena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

strategija  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

> ko danas vadi betu?? jel Ruthy? draga puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa na n-tu


Draga Linalena, nažalost nula... ponadala sam se nakon vaših prekrasnih beta... ali očito nije vrijeme još za nas... Uživajte drage trudnice i neka se sve lijepo odvrti do kraja... mi dalje na jesen, valjda.. pusa

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy aaaaaaa.... I ja se ponadala ful, da ce to sad krenut... A bas mi je sad zaooo jako.. Grlim te!

----------


## DiDi446

Ruthy  :Love:   jako mi je zao!!

----------


## hrki

Ruthy  :Love:   :Love:  napuni baterijice i idemo dalje!

----------


## bmaric

Ruthy, žao mi je!!!

Svim trudnicama još jednom čestitam, a vi "mrvice" rastite i držite se za svoje mame!

----------


## snupi

Ru drzi se !Ja sam mislila da j tvoja beta pozitin, napuni baterije preko ljeta i idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## snupi

dobro kaj je sam mnom  pocela sam izostavljati slova!

----------


## Kadauna

joj, mene još drži euforija zbog naše linalene......... 

žao mi je Ruth, rijetki su oni koji uspiju iz prvog pokušaja......... nažalost se u MPO-u  treba oboružati s puno strpljenja

----------


## suzy.s

cure!!!  meni je danas 1 dan NT 2 blastice, sada odmor i 18,07 beta!

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo ugnjezde i da nam javis lijepu troznamenkastu brojcicu
I samo da potvrdim moja beta danas nakon 2 dana 2022,3...  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzy.s

super vatra ćestitam!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## snupi

suzy .s za veeeliiikuuu betttuuu!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* jako, jako mi je žao! Teško je, znam, ali napuni baterije i nove pobjede! :Love: 
*Suzi.s* da se mrvice ulove! :fige: 
*Vatra* jel, koliko vas ima? :Kiss: 
*Snupi* jako držim fige za betu! :fige: 
*Boss* čestitke! :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Vatrice moja ja cu ti tu pozeljeti svu srecu i doosadnu i skolsku do kraja  :Heart:  sad ti preostaje uzivnje i de sipni prasinice i za ostale cekalice kojecega,bockalice ....

----------


## sanda1977

linalena,ajme bas si me razveselila! nek sad bude sve ok. 
nisam u toku,komp mi ne radi. a mob zeza. pa cestitam novim
 trudnicama i da jos malo bacim trudnicke prasine ovdje!

----------


## vatra86

Evo lipe moje sve koje nesto cekate da vam se sto prije ispuni i naravno da nam sto prije postanete trbusaste puuuno trudnicke prasine **************************************************  **************************************************  ********i trudnicke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

Ja nažalost ne nudim trudničku prašinu, ali ako nekom treba imam viška progesterona pa sam no-go što se tiče postupka i u ovom ciklusu. Dobila kontracepciju i čekam da se dr vrati s godišnjeg krajem kolovoza.
Vibrice svima za što vam treba.

----------


## tikki

Vatra, linalena čestitam od srca na predivnim betama! Sretno do kraja cure!  :Very Happy: 
Ruthy  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Vatra, linalena čestitam od srca na predivnim betama! Sretno do kraja cure! 
> Ruthy


Sad je i na tebe red da nas razveseliš  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Linalena, kasno palim jer slabo ovdje pišem, ali evo samo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jako lijepa vijest, nek ti je sretno dalje!

----------


## mare41

draga linalena, koja divna vijest! drzim fige za dalje!!
svima sretno

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ruthy*  :Love:  Nemoj gubiti pouzdanje!!!! Doći će i za Vas pravo vrijeme!

Pošto je ovdje bila diskusija o MPO-praksi u RH, želim vam prenijeti primjer IVF/ICSI postupka iz Njemačke.

Sinoć sam gledala dokumentarnu emisiju na njemačkoj televiziji u kojoj se radi o MPO; prikazana su iskustva dvaju parova:

1. Prvo je bila riječ o paru pred porod. Od 7. pokušaja IVF ostvarili su trudnoću. Žena ima 41 godinu, a ti postupci su se odvijali unazad 5 godina. Dečkić kojeg je u konačnici rodila je bilo presladak i veliki (4.010 kg, 51 cm). Međutim zbog iscrpljenosti njenjog tijela od postupaka, doktori su rekli da jedino carski dolazi u obzir. 
2. Drugi par je bio u postupku. Imaju već jedno 2-godišnje dijete koje su također dobili pomoću ICSI-a od 1. pokušaja. Sada idu na drugo dijete. Jedan neuspješan ICSI je iza njih, a kamera ih je pratila tijekom drugog pokušaja za drugo dijete. Žena ima 31 godinu, iz Heidelberga su, a problem je u sporoj pokretljivosti spermija njenog muža. Imala je terapiju puregonom (kao ja). Budući da je ta emisija osmišljena za širu populaciju nisu naveli detalje doziranja, ali žena je rekla da si je tijekom tog postupka sama dala 55 injekcija (za usporedbu: ja samo 15). Ono što je drugačije nego u nas je da je ona već u prethodnom ciklusu krenula s ušpricavanjem *spreja za nos* koji utječe na proizvodnju hormona a zove se Synarela - dakle od 25dc prethodnog ciklusa. Nisam još čitala da je netko koristio ovaj sprej u RH, a vidim da košta 180 EUR u Njemačkoj. 

Na kraju je dobila 13 jajnih stanica od kojih se 12 oplodilo. 6 su nakon samo jednog dana zamrznuli, a drugih 6 su pustili do 5. dana kada je bio transfer. 
Nešto što u Njemačkoj rade drugačije: Žena si je na dan transfera ujutro još doma ubrizgala Decapeptyl a koji (ukoliko se tako jednokratno koristi) pospješuje implantaciju!!!!!!! Kasnije sam istraživala po internetu. Starija istraživanja govorila su da Decapeptyl koji se uzima na dan transfera može pospješiti implantaciju za 50%. Kasnija istraživanja su relativirala ta ranije učinjena. Međutim, ako u Heidelbergu dan danas to daju ženama, onda vjerujem da ima učinka!!!!!!! Zašto to kod nas nisu uveli??!!! Ili je jedna od vas dobila takve upute??
U konačnici, bio je transfer 3 zametka nakon 5 dana. Nisu rekli što se desilo s preostala tri - da li su se prestali razvijati ili su ih zamrznuli - ne znam. 
Nakon 14 dana žena je vadila betu - i sestra joj je rekla da ne brine, da je u zadnje vrijeme velika većina žena koje su bile u MPO-postupcima a vadile su betu kod njih ostvarila trudnoću od 1. ili od 2. pokušaja. Na žalost, emisija je završila prije nego što su otkrili da li je trudna ili ne - ali definitivno ću slijedeću srijedu opet gledati.

----------


## Vrci

Znam da Luči, a i čak nekima u Betaplusu, daju Decapeptyl nakon transfera, ali ne znam točno koji dan.

----------


## bmaric

*nestrpljiva anka*, na kojem programu je ta emisija, kako se zove i u koliko sati bude?

ma kod nas šparaju na lijekovima gdje god stignu  :voodoo:

----------


## bubekica

Decapeptyl nakon transfera nekima daju i na VV, a i smrkanje nije nepoznanica u dugom protokolu.

----------


## Ginger

vatra super beta!!!!

Ruthy žao mi je...


svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Onda zašto ne daju uvijek Decapeptyl?!?!!? Emisija se zove "Wunschkinder" na RTLII, srijedom u 22:10. Jučer sam slučajno naišla na nju, nisam znala da postoji. Na satelitskom. Ima je na internetu ali zakljucali su je za gledanje van Njemačke.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Žena je bila zdrava. Nije rečeno koji je imala protokol, ali s obzirom da je zdrava, da je mlada i da je tek 2. Postupak pretpostavljam da je riječ o kratkom protokolu uz pomoć tog spreja za nos.

----------


## bmaric

Hvala! Ima možda na youtube-u. Baš ću večeras vidjeti da li ju mogu naći.




> Emisija se zove "Wunschkinder" na RTLII, srijedom u 22:10. Jučer sam slučajno naišla na nju, nisam znala da postoji. Na satelitskom. Ima je na internetu ali zakljucali su je za gledanje van Njemačke.

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, hvala svima ne grljenju i utješnim riječima, ljubim sve i grlim! 




> Znam da Luči, a i čak nekima u Betaplusu, daju Decapeptyl nakon transfera, ali ne znam točno koji dan.


Treći dnt se daje, bar na SD.

----------


## srecha

Kod Lucingera se Decapeptyl dobiva 3. i 5. dan nakon transfera. Ja ga osobno nisam jer sam otisla u hiper ali znam da su ga neke druge cure dobivale. A ja sam u kratkom protokolu strcala Suprefact,možda je i ovaj Synarela nesto slično..

----------


## srecha

Evo proguglala sam,sprej je isto što i kod nas Suprefact,agonist GnRh. Znam da ga Luci dosta prepisuje,ali je vjerovatno preskup za bolnice. Kod nas je 500 kn...

----------


## bubekica

> Onda zašto ne daju uvijek Decapeptyl?!?!!? Emisija se zove "Wunschkinder" na RTLII, srijedom u 22:10. Jučer sam slučajno naišla na nju, nisam znala da postoji. Na satelitskom. Ima je na internetu ali zakljucali su je za gledanje van Njemačke.


iz istog razloga zasto se prvo ne naprave sve zive i nezive pretrage - zbog love. koliko se sjecam novijih istrazivanja, utjecaj decapeptlya na implantaciju je zanemariv.

----------


## linalena

cure  ß je 291,5

ja sam trudna, zar ne

----------


## bmaric

*linalena*, naravno da si trudna  :Very Happy: 


*bubekica*, kad će nova lista? pogubila sam se već  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ipak ga dakle daju u nekim bolnicama! Dobro je znati takve stvari, da moš pitati. Ako se nećeš izboriti za sebe samu, ...

Znanje je sve!!!!

I na aspiraciji i na transferu sam bila sa ženama koje zapravo i nisu znale što se zbiva u njihovim tijelima, nisu poznavale termine, ... A kad sam im savjetovala Rodu izrugivale su se odnosno rekle da se ovdje pišu svakakve gluposti i da im je bolje da ništa ne znaju. TOTALNO SU U KRIVU!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Linalena - opet čestitka!!!! Kad je trudnoća u pitanju, čestitki nikad dosta! To je čudo prirode!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

> Ipak ga dakle daju u nekim bolnicama! Dobro je znati takve stvari, da moš pitati. Ako se nećeš izboriti za sebe samu, ...
> 
> Znanje je sve!!!!
> 
> I na aspiraciji i na transferu sam bila sa ženama koje zapravo i nisu znale što se zbiva u njihovim tijelima, nisu poznavale termine, ... A kad sam im savjetovala Rodu izrugivale su se odnosno rekle da se ovdje pišu svakakve gluposti i da im je bolje da ništa ne znaju. TOTALNO SU U KRIVU!


To sam i ja doživjela!!!
Neznam dali se slažem u potpunosti s njima, ali mislim da je nekad bolje znati manje-manje brige!

----------


## butterfly101

linalena    :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


da mila naša linalena, ti si pravo trudna  :Preskace uze:  ajme, kako mi je drago.......  i sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

ljudi:
linalena je trudna!
 :Smile: 



~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


Dobrodošla u klub trudnica  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing:  :pivo:

----------


## Ginger

> ljudi:
> Linalena je trudna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

:Smile: ))))))).

----------


## Ginger

ina33 pa di se skrivaš? 
fali nam tvoj glas razuma  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Linalena  :Very Happy:

----------


## M_i_D

lina  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

Linalena, lijepo duplanje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


O daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, woooohooooo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


Kako dobro!! Ne mogu zamisliti kakav je to sad osječaj nakon toliko godina... Draga *kate* čestitam od srca.  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Kako dobro!! Ne mogu zamisliti kakav je to sad osječaj nakon toliko godina.


zbunjeni ful, ko da nešto diglo iz cipela
adrenalin mi je maximumu, osjetim ga u sljepoočnicama i bubanju srca

još moram priznati ja ni nisam maratonka, meni je ovo 6-ti stimulirani, 8-mi transfer
i da još jedna nuspojava - osjećam se mlađa bar 10 godina iako mi se spava i baš mi se nekak neda raditi

----------


## snupi

Linaleum girl  dalje bude sve ok! Bas mi je drago zbpg tebe!

----------


## snupi

Frčki hvala  za tvoje navijanje za mene!

----------


## bubekica

Linalena divno duplanje!  :Very Happy: 
bmaric, nadam se da cu stici, ako ne stignem danas ili sutra onda tek za tjedan dana jer sutra putujem.

----------


## Mojca

linalena  :Heart:  

Ljudi ona izgleda odlično, predivno, zbilja mlađe, malo zbunjeno... ali predivno! 
Ja ju nisam prepoznala na kavi u utorak.

----------


## Charlie

Linalena lijepo duplanje!! Jesi jesi trudna si  :Smile:  a nevjerica moze potrajati...ja dan danas nekad ne mogu vjerovati da imam dvoje djece...onako, zahvalna sam i sretna i ne jednom pomislim kako je lako moglo biti drugacije.

----------


## sanda1977

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


t

jupi! jesi draga,jesi! nek ti bude dosadna trudnoca,kao i meni! neka bude sve ok. od srca ti to zelim! jupi!

----------


## Frćka

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


Da trudna? Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
*Snupi* :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

*linalena*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,puse!!!

----------


## hrki

linalena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,uživaj draga

----------


## linalena

ajme meni stvarno je ovo lijepo vidjeti, pokušavam vam svima odgovoriti s ppom al sam spora

a Mojca  tvoj post mi je  :psiholog:  jer se doista i osjećam drugačije a kada to još drugi vide mora biti pravo

----------


## hannah8

Draga *linalena*, čestitke od srca!!  :Smile: 
Uživajte u svakom trenutku...

----------


## Muma

*linalena*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  savršeno!!! Nakon toliko postupaka, čekanja...bravo, to je divan uspjeh!!! Samo hrabro dalje! Ponavljaš preksutra?

----------


## rozalija

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Marlen

Linalena  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  i ostani trudna još 8,5 mjeseci!

----------


## Šiškica

linalena čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: prekrasna beta  :Klap:

----------


## željkica

linalena čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno

----------


## Mury

Evo tek sad se dokopah kompa da čestitam našoj *linaleni*  :Smile: 
Bravo lina  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svaršenu trudnoću do kraja!!!
I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## amazonka

linalena,
vidim razvija se!
sretno i dalje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena predivn, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

*linalena* predivna vijest. Čestitke i sretno do kraja  :Klap:  :Heart: 

*vatra* koja beturina!!! Bravo  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## marincezg

cestitam  novopecenim trudnicama  :Smile: 
a vama svima ostalima puno, puno srece zelim.

----------


## bubekica

ovu listu objavljujem s posebnim gustom  :Smile: 
drage moje svjeze trudnice, saljem najvece puse na svijetu!

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu)

*LIPANJ 2013. (7)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
DiDi446, SD, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
splicanka30, Cito, 1. AIH 
valii, Mb, IVF
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 09.07.
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, 1.IVF/ICSI
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Geja 41, VV, 1.IVF/ICSI
sara10, Cito, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET)
Prozerpina, VV, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 12.07.
bmaric, PFC, AID (nakon 1xAID) 15.07.
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni) 18.07.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  
6/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

07/2013: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET); tikki, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni  ICSI, 1xFET); marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); paty, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za drugu bebu); tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, merssi , Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, mima235, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

bubek hvala puno sto  si stigla urediti ovu predivnu listu
velka pusa i nakraju uopce nismo dali pesima da se posteno isnjofaju

----------


## željkica

bubekice  :Naklon:

----------


## 123beba

već dugo nisam pisala na ovoj temi iako vas povremeno popratim, no moram poskočiti koji put za našu *Linalenu*!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Eto, stiže još članova obitelji da šeću Neru (mislim da sam dobro zapamtila ime)  :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

bubekica, srce si!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

123 bebo pa kada će tvoja beba već? neće joj se na ovu vrućinu ha, pussa velka


o da se ne zaboravi  :Coffee: , krekerček

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve svima ide kak se šika

----------


## Strašna

Uletih da čestitam linaleni......bravo draga!

----------


## DiDi446

Cure moja beta ponovno 0  :No: 

linalena čestitam ti....školski do kraja!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

> Cure moja beta ponovno 0


Draga moja suborkice, idemo dalje, nema predaje  :Love:

----------


## ana 03

Cure da li vade betu u Petrovoj i subotom možda? Ako ne da li ju je rano vaditi 12 dan

----------


## DiDi446

Tako je draga Ruthy!!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ana03 ne znam za Petrovu no najjvjerojatnije NE
no 12 dan je čist OK, na SD su mi uvijek rekli 12dnt ovdje 14dnt no ja vadila 11dnt

išla ujutro obavit endokrinca (dobila malu dozu eutyroxa), i opet se skoro onesvjestila, ono kada mi pusti krv u epruvetu ameni samo crnilo na oči - mrzim to jer nikada tih problema
onda sam imala rupa 2 sata do sjednice u školi, pa sam otišla do mame u blizini, jedno 15min hoda, i vidla sam malo smeđeg u gaćama - i ja na taxi fino doma umjesto u školu
splašila se no prestalo je - kako me sada žulja još ta beta u ponedjeljak

----------


## Ruthy

Samo hrabro Linalena...

----------


## vatra86

DiDi zao mi je da je beta neg, samo hrabro dalje, bit ce..
Linalena miruj draga, cuvaj svoju dugocekanu bebicu.
Ana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## željkica

[B]* DiDi zao mi je[/* :Love: 

*lina* ne boj se zbog tog smeđkastog to je normalno imala sam to i ja,može ti se još pojavit ništa čudno, malo više miruj i sve će bit uredu!

----------


## MalaMa

> cure  ß je 291,5
> 
> ja sam trudna, zar ne


dođoh virnuti malo dok mi curka spava i ugledah prekrasnu betu linaleninu.  :Very Happy:  linalena čestitam od srca! hvala BOgu! želim ti da se pravilno dupla i sretnu i mirnu trudnoću  :Yes:

----------


## Frćka

*Linalena* pomalo! I nek nisi išla na sjednicu, čuvaj se! I nama je zadnja sjednica u ponedjeljak, ali ja sam odmah najavila da neću doć jer mi je punkcija sutra!
Samo pomalo!
*Didi* žao mi je!
*Ana* za betu! :fige: 
*Vatra* uživaš? :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Frćkice* sretno sutra i neka se mrvice čvrsto prime,zaslužila si!!!!!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Željkice* :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*DiDi446* žao mi je zbog negativne bete  :Love:  Vidim da ste bili na AIH, da li ste moža razmišljali o IVF-u, s obzirom da je u globalu vrlo mala uspješnost aih-a?

*Frćka* za sutra, za punkciju ogromnee  :fige:  ti držim, javi nam se sa lijepim vijestima sutra, ma hoćeš sigurno  :Yes:

----------


## arlena

Bok cure
Moze li mi netko poslati link na zakon po kojem smo oslobodjenje placanja vezano uz mpo u drzavnoj bolnici?(histeroskopija,konkretno)
Ispricavam se sto upadam ovako nepovezano  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

diidi bude bolje drugi put! ja sam alni bila i na  laparo i na histero, ocijalac kad ti piuse uputnicu za bolnicu neka ti napise dijagnozu n97 ili ti nepolodnost, da li placas dopunsko osiguranje?

----------


## arlena

> diidi bude bolje drugi put! ja sam alni bila i na  laparo i na histero, ocijalac kad ti piuse uputnicu za bolnicu neka ti napise dijagnozu n97 ili ti nepolodnost, da li placas dopunsko osiguranje?


Imam upisane sifre na uputnicama al sam se htjela osigurat za slucaj da mi ipak zele naplatiti histeroskopiju i 
boravak u bolnici. Lani sam bila na laparo ali sam tad imala dopunsko i ove sifre i ne mogu se sjetiti dali su me  trazili tu karticu dopunskog a sad je ova histero uletila neplanski 

Pa i dalje molim ako netko zna  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

Joj da je bar ta beta sutra ali ja mislim tek na onu subotu. Danas mi je 6dnt. Pih!

----------


## sara10

*Ana* i meni je tako, danas 6 dnt, a gdje si ti bila u postupku i koliko ti je mrva vraćeno? Zajedno ćemo odbrojavat.

----------


## ana 03

Eh da i od ove nervoze u par dana već me dva puta zaljepilo za wc. Zafrče me opako u stomaku i gotovo odmah k.... Kakav mi je to simptom da mi je znat  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

Petrova transfer mi je Vrčić radio... 2 četverostanična. Relativno loše Al trudna sam dok se ne dokaže  :Smile:  suprotno

----------


## kika222

Ana, sara i anka ~~~~~~~~~~~ za trostruku betu~~~~~
Frćkice za punkciju~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bok cure
> Moze li mi netko poslati link na zakon po kojem smo oslobodjenje placanja vezano uz mpo u drzavnoj bolnici?(histeroskopija,konkretno)
> Ispricavam se sto upadam ovako nepovezano


arlena imaš poviše temu Naša prava od HZZO-a pa pogledaj tamo sigurno ćeš naći to što tražiš

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  lagana, puno mlijeka, omlet od jednog jaja :durise: a mužu od 3  :kuhar: 

svima za ovaj vikend, da brzo prođe i da ne bude negativnih iznenađenja
puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena pa kakav ti je to omlet od jednog jaja i još za trudnicu?

----------


## linalena

grozan :gaah: 

al jučer sam jela jaja sa špinatom a popodne ću raditi kolač, a čitala da jaja baš nisu najbolja a inače imam povišen kolesterol

----------


## željkica

linalena hvala na kavici!
puno ćeš se najest od jednog jaja  :Smile:  a ja noćas u ponoć razmišljam o peki o onim finim krumpirićima i mesu...............

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo vibre za sve za šta treba i još puno trudničke prašine vam šaljem **************************************************  **************************************************  *************

----------


## Argente

Čekaj čekaj LL da te krene trudnička glad, pa ćeš isto raditi omlet od jednog jaja...nojevog.
I meni se nekako čini da je 123beba trudna već sto godina?  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Ajde Frćka cekam izvjestaj!?!
Snupi kakva je situacija?

----------


## snupi

sitacija je tajva da me strah pisati test , danas je 11 dan jer se bojim razočaranja. A u ponedjeljak idem vaditi betu- dan prije! Cjelo vrijeme se uvjeravam da su oba smjeskica i dalje sa mnom(to mi je palo na  pamet dok sam lezela na stolu za transfer da ih zovem). Nemam nista  po  cemu bi se mogla ravnati, jer ovaj put mi je kao da sam isla prvi a ne reci  put i totalno sa smusena!

----------


## sara10

> Petrova transfer mi je Vrčić radio... 2 četverostanična. Relativno loše Al trudna sam dok se ne dokaže  suprotno


 :fige: 

Nema ti to veze, koliko ima neuspješnih postupaka sa blastocistama i višestaničnim embrijima, a ima trudnoća i sa dvodnevnim, sve ovisi o tome kokav je embrij, je li dobar i hoće li se izborit!!!
Držim ti velike fige  :fige:

----------


## sara10

*Snupi* samo hrabro....  držim  :fige:  za pozitivan test ako ga odlučiš napraviti i za pozitivnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Samo pozitivno misli, daanas ti je 14 d nakon punkcije jel tako (meni tada uvije dođe menz) pa ako ti ne dođe menga danas, iam velike nadeeee,samo pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

i ja tebi zelim puno vibri posto imas tanje ito mojem i da festamo skupa!

----------


## snupi

stanje! sori velim  vam da sam smotana!

----------


## snupi

Ana 03 imas li kakvih novosti?

----------


## 123beba

Snupi, držim  :fige:  za neku lijepu veliku brojku u pon!  :Smile: 

Linalena, samo odmaraj i čuvaj svoje mrvicu! Saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svih 9m sve bude odlično!!!!! Drži se!

I ja sad pomalo imam osjećaj da sam već dugo trudna  :Smile:  no kaže jučer dr da sam prst otvorena pa se nadam da baš nećemo prenijeti preko termina... No, kako mala dama bude htjela... Mene baš i nitko ne pita  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> Ajde Frćka cekam izvjestaj!?!
> Snupi kakva je situacija?


Frajerice, evo od 5 folikula, 5 j.s.! :Smile: 
Malo se bilo zakompliciralo, nije mogao punktirat zadnji f, dok nije skužio da je igla zaštopana...Bolilo je (prva 4 ne strašno, za izdržat ok), samo taj zadnji...Uh! :Shock:  Trajalo sve preko pola sata, završila ja i u sobi sat vremena! Inače, imala si pravo što si mu rekla da mi ne daje voltaren, nebi mi pomogao, samo bi se skljokala od igle, opet! :Laughing: 
Kako je rekao, znam, bez igle, već su mi rekli! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
Snupi pisni taj test!  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ čekalicama bete,neka je lijepa taman kako treba!
A dragim tužnicama šaljem veliki hag... :Love: 
*Frćka*,super  :Very Happy:  Neka tulum počne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra* :Kiss: 
I ja kažem, *Snupi* :fige: 
*Sara, Nestrpljivko, Ana03* :fige:  i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kika222* :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

> Ana, sara i anka ~~~~~~~~~~~ za trostruku betu~~~~~
> Frćkice za punkciju~~~~~~~


Hvala draga *Kika* na tvojoj stalnoj podršci  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* bravo za punkciju, malo si se namučila, al nema toga šta mi nećemo izdržat za naše male mrve, jel tako!!
SUPER za 5 js-a  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Tako je *Sarice*!!! :Very Happy: 
Neka nas sve sreća dohvati već jednom! :fige:

----------


## tigrical

Super za 5 JS! A sad tulum u labu!

----------


## Ruthy

> Frajerice, evo od 5 folikula, 5 j.s.!
> Malo se bilo zakompliciralo, nije mogao punktirat zadnji f, dok nije skužio da je igla zaštopana...Bolilo je (prva 4 ne strašno, za izdržat ok), samo taj zadnji...Uh! Trajalo sve preko pola sata, završila ja i u sobi sat vremena! Inače, imala si pravo što si mu rekla da mi ne daje voltaren, nebi mi pomogao, samo bi se skljokala od igle, opet!
> Kako je rekao, znam, bez igle, već su mi rekli!


Bravooo leptiricu mali! Odlicno! Nek se eve oplode i podijele i sve ono sto smo rekle.... pusaaaa

----------


## Frćka

*Tigrical, Ruthy* :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Snupi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za + na testu (malo trpi pišanje, da se koncentrira) i beturinu u ponedjeljak

Frćka   :Very Happy:  za tvojih 5 komada. gdje si ti u postupku??

pusa svima

----------


## Frćka

KBC Ri! :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Frćkice bravo~~~~~~~~~za 5!!!!!!!!!   :Smile:  Daj Bože da se lijepo podijele, možda i koji smrzlić bude~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćkice bravo~~~~~~~~~za 5!!!!!!!!!   Daj Bože da se lijepo podijele, možda i koji smrzlić bude~~~~~~


To bi bilo savršeno i super optimistično!  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* navijam za tulum u labu!!!!!!mmmmmmm koliko će to dječice bit čista 5-tica!!!!!!mora ona nešto značit!sretno!

----------


## Zima77

Frcka vibram za dalje

----------


## Muma

*Frćka*  :Very Happy:  jupppppppppiiiii! Nek se js lijepo druže s dečkima u labu!  :fige: 
*snupi*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  razveseli nas!

----------


## snupi

nadam se da budem!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

snupi ajde pisni test  :Smile: 
drzim fige za veliku betu i da nas bude puno trbusastih u nasem malom susjedstvu
uh, kad navalimo u trudnicku ambulantu  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

*frćka*, navijam od sveg srca, prvo za jakooo dobar tulum u labu, onda za vraćanje kvalitetnih embrija i kao šlag na kraju, npr. 13dnt trocifrenu betu...eto, sve sam smislila  :Laughing: 
*snupi, sara, anka, ana*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturineeee...

----------


## ana 03

Hvala žemske evo Snupi malo mi je lakše s tom boli u stomaku danas je 8dnt  pa nekih simptoma nema osim što mi je napuhana stomak i uvijek spavam na njemu A sad od nekog pritiska ne mogu. Tebi želim taj plus na testu... Uz tebe smo A trudnice naše do kraja sve školski vam želim

----------


## snupi

hvala ti Ane, ja mislila piskiti test ali mouz ne da , veli ak si sve ovo mogla cekati dosad, mozes izdrzati jos sutra do  bete!

----------


## snupi

Nadam se bude  i tvoja ankinam frčkina i sarina beta  pozitivana!

----------


## željkica

*snupi, sara, anka, ana*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturineeee!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Željkice, Muma, Snupi, Mostarka*  :Kiss: 
Mostarka ljepo si ti to meni osmislila, sviđa mi se jako! :Smile: 
Kaže mi kolega, idem sad po malu, pliva na bazenu, a ja njemu, idem i ja po svoju dječicu u utorak, plivaju i oni u svom bazenčiću! :Laughing: 
*Sara, Snupi, Ana, Anka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za bete! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam cure za vaše želje, vibre i podršku....
*Snupi, nestr. anka, ana03, Frćka* nadam se da će nam biti sretan ovaj srpanj...
*Snupi* držim ogromneee  :fige:  za sutra za betu!!!!

Meni danas 8 dnt i nemam baš nekih simptoma, sve ovo što neke od vas spominju: napuhnut stomak, pospanost ili nesanica ili buđenje po noći i u rano jutro, grčevi, ja to ništa nemam. Al nedaj Bože glavobolje, većeg prištića ili jake afte što su mi sigurni znaci menge... Još malo  :Cekam:

----------


## ljubilica

Curke pozdrav  svima
Kao prvo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete, aspiracije, transfere......
Ja sam od danas na estrofemu, od sutra pikalica 
Uživajte u danu

----------


## mostarka86

> Kaže mi kolega, idem sad po malu, pliva na bazenu, a ja njemu, idem i ja po svoju dječicu u utorak, plivaju i oni u svom bazenčiću!


hahahahahaha, mogu mu zamisliti facu, još ako nije upućen u sve, kako je ostao zabezeknut, cccc  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Ma opalio se i on smijat, zna sve, još kad sam mu nadodala da moji već ovako rano teniraju, šta će bit kad narastu ko njegova mala! Direkt na olimpijadu! :Laughing:

----------


## tina_julija

evo i mene da se malo aktiviram, nakon tuznog razdoblja, i odličnog godišnjeg, vratila se iz mračnog dijela...  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba...  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*tina_julija* žao mi je što ti se dogodiilo ovo što vidim u tvom potpisu,  a drago što kažeš da si se vratila iz mračnog dijela. Da li možda planiraš uskoro novi postupak?

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne stimulacije, što bezbolnije punkcije, transfer dobrih embrija i velike bete!
Moja punkcija je bila jučer i dobili smo 7 js. Više nego sam se usudila nadati i još je punkcija prošla relativno dobro. Transfer će biti 5. dan, u četvrtak. Nadam se dobrom tulumu!

----------


## piki

Mala korekcija: punkcija je bila prekjučer, u subotu. Nisam ni skužila koliko je sati!

----------


## vatra86

Piki pa to su super vijesti? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum i neka bude i smrzlica..

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee: 

nadam se da ste se naspavale uz zvukove kiše, izgleda da su gužve po gradu manje pa svima koje moraju van želim brzi promet

tetama po bolnicama veliki pozdrav i držte se komadi, Bab, Milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za sve bete, punkcije, transferere i posebno srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

jutro¨!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba cure drage!

----------


## Frćka

*Linalena* jutro!  :Coffee:  Da se beta podupla! :fige: 
*Piki* bravo! Za dobar tulum u labu i da se sve ljepo oplode! :fige: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

*snuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

* linaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Sara10, trenutno prikupljam info sta mi sve treba, onda napadam socijalnu pa onda humanu...  :Wink:  nadam se 9mjesecu da cemo krenuti... Piki neka bude odlican tulum u labu~~~~~
Super mi je zagreb u ovom razdoblju svugdje stignem puno brze...  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,thanks sto mislis na nas :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~ milijon za duplajucu betu danas
Snupi ~~~~~ za divnu betu..

Svima u postupcima zelim velike bete..

Mi brojimo jos 10 dana do termina,koda sam se jucer pikala,proletila mi trudnoca..
U bolnici sada vec 4 tjedna,ali vikendima s doma pa lakse izdrzavam..


Budem se sad posluzila linaleninom kavicom,bas mi treba nakon budenja u 5 ujutro..

----------


## amazonka

linalena za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
snupi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* da ti i ovdje pozelim ogromnu betu  :fige: 
Ja sam od danas pikalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

*Ljubice* sretno s pikanjem! :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Samo navratih da prvenstveno zavibram za dragu Linalenu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: ,
a onda i za sve vas ostale hrabrice  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> linalena za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> snupi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


X

----------


## vatra86

Ja se vratila iz setnje, kod nas toplo i sparno ko u paklu, nema kise ni za lijek
Linalena, snupi jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ljubica ajde da se i ti sada spikas po zadnji put pa da nam budes trbusasta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tina julija nadam se da budete isli u 9 mj  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme brzo prodje

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje!!!
Ja danas brojim 6 dnt i polako me trta poćinje hvatati :Shock: 
*linalena i snupyi* sreeeeeeeeeetno!!!

----------


## snupi

suzi.s drzi se  sve bude ok , mene  lovi   frka jer cekam nalaz nemam nikakav predosjecaj!

----------


## snupi

hvala vam svima na takvoj divnoj potpori!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sretno svima.
Snupi sretno i držim fige za veliku betu.
Ja od sutra na ultrazvuku krećem u FET

----------


## splicanka30

Svim čekalicama sretno....

----------


## bmaric

snupi,  :fige:  za betu!!!!!

meni danas 12. dn postupka, odlučila ne raditi nikakve testove, već u četvrtak ili petak ići po betu... iako, sam već 99% sigurna da ništa ni ovog puta. niti me što boli (inače cure pričaju kako su ih grudi bolile prije nego što su saznale da su trudne), niti imam ikakvih simptoma. znam da to nije mjerilo, ali tako mi moje "šesto čulo" govori.

svima puno sreće!!!

----------


## linalena

drage moje u očekivanju i Snupičine bete i ja ću još malo pričekati

----------


## 123beba

Moram malo svratiti da pošaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za drage čekalice nalaza bete... Snupi & Linalena SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!

I naravno, puno trudnicke prašine da pošaljem dragoj Piki za odličan tulum u labu, za transfer u četvrtak i ogromnu betu za 2 tjedna!!!!! 

Da mi sve budete za 9 mjeseci u ovoj fazi kao ja  :Wink:  Držite se drage moje dame!!!

----------


## tina_julija

> snupi,  za betu!!!!!
> 
> meni danas 12. dn postupka, odlučila ne raditi nikakve testove, već u četvrtak ili petak ići po betu... iako, sam već 99% sigurna da ništa ni ovog puta. niti me što boli (inače cure pričaju kako su ih grudi bolile prije nego što su saznale da su trudne), niti imam ikakvih simptoma. znam da to nije mjerilo, ali tako mi moje "šesto čulo" govori.
> 
> svima puno sreće!!!


Nisam niti ja imala nikakvih simptoma, osim sto nisam smjela jesti bananu...  :Wink:  ~~~~~ za pozitivne vijesti...

----------


## snupi

snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!

----------


## Muma

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


*snupiiiiii* Weeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo! Čestitam ti trudniceeeee!

*bmaric* nema predaje dok nema ni vještice!
*linalena* čeeekamoooo! Iako znamo da će biti sve super!

----------


## boss

snupi cetite na beti , svaka cast .

----------


## tonkica

Snupi draga cestitam od srca, jjjjeeee trudna si, baš se veselim zbog tebe

----------


## linalena

snupi jeeeee,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Petrova bravo

moja je 1483 , nisam htjela ranije napisati da na zacopram

----------


## suzy.s

*snupi     ČESTITAM!!!*

----------


## suzy.s

*linalena*  čestitam i tebi!!!:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Frćka

*Snupi, Linalena* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

lina i  ja , malo pluseva za  petrovke!!

----------


## linalena

moram promijeniti avatar u samo HEAVEN

----------


## snupi

hvala drage moje djevojcice, za najvecu podporu!

----------


## uporna

*snupi i linelana* čestitke na krasnim betama i vibrice i trudničku prašinu bacam na vas da za 9 mjeseci budete u fazi 123bebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Jao voooooolim današnji dan! *lina*  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:   :pivo:

----------


## tikica_69

snupi i linalena, iskrene čestitke  :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

> drage moje u očekivanju i Snupičine bete i ja ću još malo pričekati





> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


Cure čestitam od srca.  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi* (još jedan put čestitke) i tebi *Linalena* (još jedan put čestitke)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Go Petrova Go*   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,linalena- cestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

:pivo:  nazdravljam za naše cure i njihove krasne bete!!!! Linalena & Snupi čestitam!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam!!!! Divne vijesti danas!!

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Sing:

----------


## ljube

snupi, draga, čestitam ti i sretno dalje!!!

linalena, super  :Smile: )))

----------


## Bluebella

*snupi, lina* bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi, linalena čestitam!

----------


## bmaric

čestitam cure!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Snupi i Lina bravoooo  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

bmarić i ja nisam imala nikakve simtome a ono velika beta, a pa ja se nadam da če i tebe iznenaditi jedna velikaaaa beta  :Preskace uze:

----------


## žužy

To snupi!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od sveg srca!
Linalena,bravo  :Very Happy: 
Go Petrovke moje!
Anka,kad je red na tebe?

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam Snupi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi lina još jednom..... aj brzo mijenjaj avatar 
Bravo Petrofke, malo je bilo vaših forumskih trudnoća, nadam se nas "ovi" čitaju iz Londona

----------


## Loly

*Snupi & Linalena* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
I svim ostalim betočekalicama puno sriće!!!

----------


## bmaric

> bmarić i ja nisam imala nikakve simtome a ono velika beta, a pa ja se nadam da če i tebe iznenaditi jedna velikaaaa beta


corinaII, hvala!

----------


## s_iva

Snupi i Lina TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## kika222

Snupi i linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo!!!!!! Za bezbrižnu trudnoću :Smile:  :Smile: 
Anka nije još gotovo, draga čekaj betu, sretno ti bilo :Smile: 
Frćkice ~~~~~ da se sve lijepo podijele~~~ :Smile: 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Snupiiiiiiiii jeeeeeeeeee!!!!. :Very Happy:  super beta!!! Cestitam draga!!
Linalena bravooo!!! Joooj kako cemo zajedno odbrojavati do poroda
Bmaric da su ti nesimptomi simptomi T ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Suzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Anka~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bas lijep dan danas!

----------


## mima235

:-d :-d

----------


## dreamgirl

Kako vesele ovako lijepe bete, drage trudnice Snupi, Linalena i ostale zelim vam najljepsu mogucu trudnocu.
Ovakve vijesti daju snagu za dalje  :Smile: 
Cekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure - hvala!!!

Ja bum čekala do 14dnt - a to je u petak! Baš uživam u ovoj neizvjesnosti jer mi je stomak nadut kao u prave, pravcate trudnice - i to mi je super!! 

Recite, da li je vama gin otvorio bolovanje na šifru komplikacije u trudnoći preko koje plaća ide preko zavoda??? Kod mene nastala frka na poslu zbog toga.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snupi i Linalena cestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> čestitam Snupi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi lina još jednom..... aj brzo mijenjaj avatar 
> Bravo Petrofke, malo je bilo vaših forumskih trudnoća, nadam se nas "ovi" čitaju iz Londona


X

Oces da im prenesem?  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Snupi I Lina, cestitam!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

> Cure - hvala!!!
> 
> Ja bum čekala do 14dnt - a to je u petak! Baš uživam u ovoj neizvjesnosti jer mi je stomak nadut kao u prave, pravcate trudnice - i to mi je super!! 
> 
> Recite, da li je vama gin otvorio bolovanje na šifru komplikacije u trudnoći preko koje plaća ide preko zavoda??? Kod mene nastala frka na poslu zbog toga.


Na tu šifru otvara nakon pozitivnih beta a do tad imaju dvije druge šifre koje su, ja mislim,na teret poslodavca...

----------


## tina29

*Snupi* čestitke i ovdje!

----------


## Bluebella

> Recite, da li je vama gin otvorio bolovanje na šifru komplikacije u trudnoći preko koje plaća ide preko zavoda??? Kod mene nastala frka na poslu zbog toga.


komplikacije u trudnoći su na teret HZZO-a od prvog dana. 
ja sam nakon odlaska na bolovanje prvo iskoristila godišnji do kraja i to mi je poslovadac platio, nakon toga sve ide preko HZZO-a.

----------


## anđeo26012013

snupi i linalena čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Snupi čestitam predivno

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bluebella* - nisam dovoljno pojasnila: moja gin mi je otvorila bolovanje za komplikacije za postupak?! Još ne znam da li sam trudna ili ne.

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* - nisam dovoljno pojasnila: moja gin mi je otvorila bolovanje za komplikacije za postupak?! Još ne znam da li sam trudna ili ne.


šifra n97?
na toj sam bila kad sam putovala u Prag... to je na teret poslodavca...

----------


## linalena

> Recite, da li je vama gin otvorio bolovanje na šifru komplikacije u trudnoći preko koje plaća ide preko zavoda??? Kod mene nastala frka na poslu zbog toga.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3199-Ar...HZZO-a!/page16

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala!!! 

Ili N97 ili N98 - i jedno i drugo je ok - pogledala sam. A kad su mi već sve proknjižili na N98 - nek ide preko HZZ (dovoljno im plaćam inače od plaće).

----------


## Bubimitka81

I N97 i N 98 idu na teret poslodavca

----------


## hrki

Snupi,Linalena cestitam cure na betama uzivajte,zasluzile ste!

----------


## Peony

*Snupi*, još jednom čestitke i ovdje!!! :Very Happy: 
*Linalena* i tebi čestitke od srca!!

----------


## tigrical

> snupina beta 13 dan - 362,70!


Juhuuuuuu!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bluebella - za 6.mjesec sam dobila onaj dio od poslodavca koji sam uistinu i odradila. A ostatak (za 48 radnih sati što sam u lipnju bila odsutna od posla) trebam dobiti od HZZ - kad im donesem one neke papire.

----------


## Ginger

snupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam i ovdje!!!

linalena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  krasna beta

cure, neka vam je školski do kraja!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

ajmeeeeee...snupi i lina su nam trudnice!!!!!
Koje predobre vijesti...baš ste mi uljepšale ovaj dosadni bolnički dan.
Želim vam prekrasne trudnoće i mirišljave beboline.
Iiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaj!!!!!

----------


## ana 03

Opa miki!!!Čestitam Vam trudnice drage! Da vam trudnoća prođe u redu i mirno od heerza vam želim

----------


## arlena

Snupi, to je prekrasno!!!! Cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

ooooo koje dobre vijesti!!!!!!!!*SNUPI I LINALENA ĆESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

linalena, snupi, čestitam od srca na prekrasnim betama i želim vam dosadne školske trudnoće.
Ovakve krasne vijesti čine čekanje lakšim.

----------


## Mury

*Linalena* i *Snupi*, bravo cure, samo naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!
I ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduju i poprave statistiku za 2013.g.!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

snupi, i ovdje  čestitam, vidiš da sam bila u pravu!!!!

linalena, svaka čast, sad školski dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amazonka

snupi, čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hvala doktorice bili ste u pravu!

----------


## piki

Linalena i snupi čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Uživajte curke u spoznaji: trudne ste!!!

----------


## ina33

> snupi  čestitam i ovdje!!!
> 
> linalena  krasna beta
> 
> cure, neka vam je školski do kraja!!!!!!



X! 

Ginger, pa ti treći put, čestitam i da bude sve naj naj  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## jejja

snupi i linalena  :Very Happy:  cestitam cure, sad samo hrabro i lijepo naprijed

----------


## Kikica1

Snupiiiii  :Very Happy: 
Linalena, i tebi cestitke  :Bouncing: 

Super, nek sve bude lijepo i knjiski dosadno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

snupać  :Very Happy: čestitam!!

----------


## sunčeko71

Snupi čestitke od srca na lijepoj beti , super.
Linalena i tebi također čestitke .
Bravo cure i sretno vam dalje onak laganini po školski.

----------


## sara10

*Linalena i snupi* bravo, čestitam vam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger, pa ti treći put, čestitam i da bude sve naj naj !!!!


hvala ti draga!
je, trece, bili smo dovoljno ludi i za to  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

snupi da nije 13 dnt?  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

jes zasto?

----------


## Ginger

jer ti je u potpisu prvo pisalo 13dc  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> snupi i linalena, iskrene čestitke


x    :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

Heloo djevojčice. Pitanje je li rano vaditi  betu sutra 12 dan? 14 dan mi je u petak A na bolovanju sam do nedjelje pa sam zbog toga u brizi jer da se slučajno bude trebala ponavljati A ako je ne bude da se u miru isplačem. U dilemi sam pogotovo sto se radi o četverostaničnom. 
.........

----------


## snupi

Anci ja sam ju vadila 13 dan pa vidis kakva je ispala!

----------


## amazonka

Ana03, nije ti rano vaditi betu.

----------


## boss

ana 03 ja sam vadila 11 dan nakon transfera dvodnevnog embrija , tj 13 dan nakon punkcije i pokazala se fina beta

----------


## špelkica

Snupy, čestitam  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro komadi  :Coffee:  kolači, sendvič s buđolom i krastvacima

ja se presvukla  :Very Happy: 

i tak mi se jedu zeleni rezanci s škampima

----------


## Inesz

linalena,
to je gestacijska!  :Smile: 
kad si to išla na uz? 14dnt?

----------


## linalena

18dnt kaže dokica da je super, mislim oko 0,46*0,36

----------


## snupi

Lina kod koga si bila, da li si vila ujutro ili popodne? Ja idem krajem  iduceg tjedna!

----------


## snupi

Sad  kad si spomenula hranu ja bi lososa sa zelenim rezancima u umaku o brendija i vrhnja za kuhanje!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme prohtjeva! A tek ste zatrudnile... šta će biti do kraja?!  :Laughing:  
Čestitam novopečenim trudnicama!   :Klap:

----------


## tonkica

Ultrazvuk gotov endometrij 5,7 vadila estradiol nalaz u 13:30 h pa ćemo znati šta za dalje, sretno svima.

----------


## Strašna

*Snupi & LInalena*, drage moje subore...radujem se s vama...neka vam je mirna i uredna trudnoća...  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

izgleda da smo se zarazile istim rezancima tamo negdje u liftu kada nas voze s transfera s guzom na jastuk :Very Happy: u

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje kako je lijepo kad imate zelje za hranom.meni su pocele mucnine, sve mi je bljutavo, jedino mi pase salata, jogurt i mlijecni namazi...
I ne kuzim kako vi snupi i linalena idete tako rano na uzv? Ja cu poludit do uzv...
Svima veeliki pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta vam treba

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Heloo djevojčice. Pitanje je li rano vaditi  betu sutra 12 dan? 14 dan mi je u petak A na bolovanju sam do nedjelje pa sam zbog toga u brizi jer da se slučajno bude trebala ponavljati A ako je ne bude da se u miru isplačem. U dilemi sam pogotovo sto se radi o četverostaničnom. 
> .........


Nije rano, odi da znas na cemu si i sretno!!!
Ne brini sto je cetverostanicni, moj dvodnevni embrij upravo lupka u stomaku  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

Snupi i linalena, kakve divne vijesti! Sretno i školski do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## kameleon

čestitam trudnice vatra :Very Happy:   snupi  :Very Happy:  linalena :Very Happy: 
kakve divne vijesti!!!!
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ostale čekalice postupaka, beta i ostalog!!!!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## frka

linalena i snupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

frka, kad god vidim ovaj tvoj avatar, uvijek me nasmije  :Smile:

----------


## frka

:Smile:  ta nam je slika na svim wc-ima (i bit će vjerojatno dok gospodična ne uđe u pubertet i pošizi jer je sramotimo pred frendovima  :Smile: ).

----------


## Frćka

Evo mene sa dogovora ET, imamo od 5, 4 oplođena, jedan 8-stanični, dva 6-stanični, jedan 5-stanični! Čekamo četvrtak ET u nadi da će nas dočekat bar jedan! :fige: 
Malo sam u banani jer sam možda trebala ipak danas na ET...
Utrići od danas ili ne? Ništa mi ne rekoše...

----------


## paty

ćao frćka.
Nebi te htijela bedirati ali da sam na tvome mjestu ja bi inzistirala 3 dan ET.
Danas sam srela curu koja je prošli mjesec imala punkciju kad i ja,imala je 5 embrija 3 dan i zahtjevali su da čeka 5 dan,vratili joj blasticu i nakraju nije ostala trudna.
U zadnje vrijeme vidi,da su trudnice većinom imale ET 3 dan

----------


## snupi

utrice do transfera pijes 2x1(ujutro, navecer)  tak je u petrovoj, nakon transfera idu  3x2 vaginalno!Sretno  draga moja frćkice!

----------


## Frćka

Ma kad sam ja htjela da mi vrate dva, a koji od ova dva 6-stanična, nisam se usudila birat...Ok, šta je tu je, sad mi je gotovo! Znači danas počinjem pit utiće 2x1, one iste koje stavljam poslje vag? Hvala, *Snupi, Paty* :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Frćkice* za utriće govorim iz vlastitog iskustva. Kad je stimulirani ciklus uvijek sam stavljala 3x2 kako bi mi dr. rekao (znači jutro, popodne i večer po dvi vagionalete), a kad je fet onda 3x1.
*Frćka* držim najveće figeeeee   :fige:  za četvrtak!!!
Možda da nazoveš sutra humanu da pitaš za utriće!!!

----------


## Ginger

Frcka, ja sam u prosloj trudnoci, tj. tom postupku imala 3 oplodjene, jedna je odustala, a docekale su me dvije blastice 5.dan
ja sam zapravo htjela da mi vrate jedan, al tad je bio milijev zakon i nije bilo zamrzavanja pa smo na kraju ipak vratili obje
nisam bas ocekivala da ce oba zametka biti odlicna...
a sa danasnjim zakonom trazila bih SET, drugog bih zamrznula

----------


## Frćka

*Sarice* drži fige! Ma meni je do sad bilo 3x2 vag od dana transfera, ali šta sad do transfera, ova dva dana?
*Ginger* da me pogodi sreća bar, bila sam sigurna da znam šta hoću jutros, ali sad paničarim, vidi se iz potpisa koliko stanični su mi bili do sad, pa nekako sad ne vjerujem da će i jedan doć do blastice...Gdje mi je bila pamet jutros! :cupakosu:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka nemoj da te to sekira jer ako neće preživjeti do 5. dana u labu neće ni u maternici, inače bi svima vraćali 3. dan da je to strašno bitno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam uvijek bila za to da se ostavi do 5. dana pa mi masu puta nisu htjeli jer ih je bilo premalo, sad ćeš bar vidjeti koji imaju nekog potencijala 5. dan bi trebali biti blastice ili bar morule

----------


## Frćka

*Mala Mimi* nadam se da je tako, jer na pitanje gdje im je bolje za razvoj, kod nas ili njih, dobila sam odgovor da odgovora nema, jednostavno kad ih je više rađe čekaju 5.dan, a kad je manje 3.dan pa šta bude...Ovo pa šta bude vrijedi u oba slučaja! :Undecided:

----------


## Zima77

Frcka bez panike bit će sve ok

----------


## linalena

Frčka eto dosta si mi blizu po godinama, no koliko vidim nemate nikakvu dijagnozu, jesi ti vadila AMH?
Meni su embriji često kasnili sa razvojem i eto sada čuvam jednog mališana - meni u izglda 3dn transferi bolji jer sam ih dosada imala 3, od čega 1 biokemijska i 1 trudnoća

držte se komadi

----------


## Frćka

*Zima* šta je tu je, čekam! :Kiss: 
*Linalena* blizu sam ti ne samo po godinama, nego i po poslu i nama je bila zadnja sjednica! :Smile:  Nisam nikad vadila AMH, dok nisam pročitala neki dan na forumu nisam znala ni šta je to...

----------


## linalena

iskreno Frćka, 4 puta inseminacije a da ti nisu rekli izvaditi AMH

što ste dosada uopće napravili od pretraga?

----------


## Frćka

Moji su nalazi stari skoro dvije godine, hormoni 3. Dan, progesteron i hormon stitnjace i to je to! :Sad:

----------


## linalena

a spermio?
brisevi, stanje jajovoda (HSG)

----------


## Frćka

Pardon, hscg da, prije dvije god, briseve da, svakih 6 mjeseci, spermio par puta prije nego smo krenuli, bio los, od kada smo u postupcima, normo...

----------


## sara10

> Ultrazvuk gotov endometrij 5,7 vadila estradiol nalaz u 13:30 h pa ćemo znati šta za dalje, sretno svima.


*Tonkice* SRETNO!!! Kada bi mogao biti fet?

----------


## tigrical

Linalena, ne salju bas u kbc Ri da se vadi AMH... Mislim da nisu nikoga poslali... Ja sam na svoju ruku i amh a ostale nalaze preko dr. Radoncica.

----------


## vatra86

Frcka lipa moja brkica..ja imala 5 j.s. I to sa cistom ,ostao jedan embrijic i eto pozitivan, mislim da ovi postupci "zbrda zdola" imaju uspjeha..a sad lipo izvadi svoj optimizam i onu veselu Frcku iz ladice i ne sekiraj se.ja mislim da ces nam za 15 dana biti trudna a jos ti saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i **************************
 :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Frćka, dobro si napravila, ja se slažem s Mimi. Bit će i preksutra nešto za ponijeti.
Utriće stavljaš normalno, 3x2 od trećeg dana (tj. danas) nadalje.

----------


## tonkica

Frcka nemoj se brinuti, bit će to sve dobro i bit ces nam sretna na kraju kad ugledas super betu, sretno.
Sara draga moram opet u cetvrtak na ultrazvuk nisu mi nista posebno rekli samo da estradoil nije baš najbolji a mislim da mi i endometrij tanak za 11 dc neznam nagadjam, bit ćemo pametniji u cetvrtak., citam i Splitsku temu ponekad i želim ti svu sricu i da ti ovaj FET bude uspjesan.

----------


## piki

*Frćka* draga, iste nas brige more! I ja strepim kao i ti do četvrtka i nemam pojma što će me dočekati kad dođem na transfer. Zadnja info koju imam je da su se oplodile više od dvije, dalje ništa. Pokušavam misliti pozitivno i veselim se svojim mrvicama koje mi dolaze na čuvanje i maženje!
Inače mi na VV utriće stavljamo vaginalno već od punkcije, 3x2. 
I ja sam kao i ti i Linalena u istoj branši. Jel nam to dođe ko profesionalna deformacija problemi s začećem :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  ajme što mi paše par gutljaja kavice
pa sendvič. uff a onda na registraciju s tutonjom

kolegice moje drage, ovaj put sam s stimulacijom počela negdje oko 6.6 a punkcija mi je bila 18.6 taman kako je završila nastava, i eto 2 tjedna bez brige (malo jesam bila blaža na kraju pri zaključivanju, posebno dvojki - a šta ćeš kada sam matematičar), i upalilo. 

sve, kojih god profesija bile, zaposlene ili nezaposlene, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas što manje briga muči i opterećuje

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro!

*Frčka* - U svakoj klinici druga praksa: u Petrovoj se od dana aspiracije do transfera Utrogestan uzima oralno 3x1 (da ne budu tragovi Utrića u rodnici na dan transfera), a poslije transfera Utrići se uzimaju vaginalno 3x2. Tako je barem bilo kod mene - vidim da je *Snupi* do transfera uzimala samo 2x1.

----------


## Frćka

Jutro, evo i ja s  :Coffee: ! *Vatrice*, evo našla ja u ladici... :Very Happy: 
*Tonkice, Piki*, za četvrtak! :fige: 
Profesionalna deformacija! :Laughing: 
*Argente, Mimi, Zima, Ginger, Paty,Snupi* spremno naspavana čekam sutra! :Smile: 
*Saraaaaaaaa* za betuuuuuu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Tigrical* :Kiss:  :Heart:  :Wink: 
*Nestrpljivko* hvala, kako je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## kika222

Anka i Sarice~~~~~da beta bude troznamenkasta...
Piki i frćka~~~~~ za lijepe zametke...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam privatno svaki puta utriće stavljala 3x2 odmah od punkcije. Kod L-a mi je rekao da na dan transfera popijem te dvije, a u B+ su rekli da mislim večer i jutro prije transfera popijem po 1, tako nešto. Ne pamtim sad točno

----------


## Ginger

jutro!!!
ja danas strganaaaaa...uopće ne znam kak ću funkcionirat na poslu

srela sam našu snupi i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nju

ja sam inače, u svim postupcima, utriće stavljala vaginalno 3x2 od dana punckije
ovaj put sam bila na crinone gelu i njega sam stavljala 1x1 od dana punkcije
utriće sam pila u ono vrijeme dok sam krvarila (u prve dvije trudnoće) i meni je to bilo koma, ko nadrogirana...u ležećem položaju sam padala u nesvjest, užas!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Curke,* kod mene je tempica porasla & baš sam happy zbog toga!!!!!  :Very Happy:  I dalje: zatezanje, pritisak, bolne grudi, svako jutro me leđa bole, lijepi grafić, nema traga M a u prirodnom ciklusu mi je lutealna maks 13 dana, a danas mi je već 15. dpo. Eto - to su moji simptomi!!!!

AAAAAAAAAli - svjesna sam da je lako moguće da je to sve rezultat stimulacije & Utrića... 

Prekosutra vadim Betu pa bum vidjela! Pouzdana jesam  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
inače, temperatura ti baš ništa ne znači dok si pod terapijom progesteronom
a moje iskustvo u 3 trudnoće pokazuje da su mi svi simptomi prije bete, a i neko vrijeme nakon nje, točno nula bodova...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Svjesna sam utjecaja progesterona na tempicu, aaaaaaaali koristila sam nekoliko mjeseci Duphaston i nisam primjetila nikakav utjecaj na temperaturu - grafovi su bili nalik onima kad nisam koristila ovaj lijek. A i sada kada koristim Utriće - tempica mi je uobičajena - dakle u drugom dijelu 36,6 - 36,8 - a tako je bilo i u 20 prijašnjih ciklusa. 

Naravno - hvatam se za slamku!!!!!!!! Priznajem!!  :Embarassed:  :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

> *Frćka* 
> I ja sam kao i ti i Linalena u istoj branši. Jel nam to dođe ko profesionalna deformacija problemi s začećem


Drage kolegice, ima nas još. Često si pomislim da mi tijelo jednostavno odbija bilo kakvu ideju o trudnoći jer svakodnevno vidi ne baš bajne primjere u što bi se to moglo razviti

----------


## snupi

dan ja cekam svoju ponavljajucu betu, zato sam se i srela sa Ginger na putu do laba.Anka i Frčki  biše od svega vam zelim velike bete.Ako vas doktori ne posalju idite same vaditi AMH. Da nema ovog foruma ni ja neka stvari ne bi nikad izvadila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

AMH nije neka standardna pretraga i nju se vadi obično kad nalazi ukazuju na smanjenu rezervu j.s. što dr. može pretpostaviti po nalazu FSH ili po antralnim folikulima.

----------


## ana 03

Ubijte me transfer je bio 29.6 ja sam betu jutros otišla izvaditi betu u Petrovoj... Čekam rezultat i da napomenem u prvoj trudnoći smo imali transfer 3dan i to su se razvile u 3 blastice nakon 3dana(čuda se događaju.) vraćene su mi sve tri uz objašnjenje da mogu očekivati blizance ako ne i trojke i da sam već trudnica. Uz puno naravno moga (podsmjeha) 14 dan beta je pokazala 163. Po meni izgleda da stvarno nema pravila niti oni imaju puno pojma nego... Nego je nama kako je. grah pao tako će nam biti  
 :Smile:

----------


## linalena

za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

snupina beta na 15 dan 817,50.

----------


## bmaric

bravo snupi!!!!!! sada laganini i uživaj!!!

----------


## snupi

hvala i ja tebi zelim veliku beetuu!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi - čestitam!!!!!!!*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Anka i Ana zelim vam od srca veliku betu, Snupi super, uzivaj u trudnoci.

----------


## bmaric

hvala!!! već me trta  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* odlično!

----------


## tina29

*snupi* bravo!!!

----------


## linalena

snupi jeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo mala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## željkica

snupi bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sybylle

*snupi* pa to se krasno poduplalo!  :Klap:

----------


## Loly

> Drage kolegice, ima nas još. Često si pomislim da mi tijelo jednostavno odbija bilo kakvu ideju o trudnoći jer svakodnevno vidi ne baš bajne primjere u što bi se to moglo razviti


Evo pridružujem se kolegicama  :Bye:

----------


## jejja

Bravo snupi  :Smile: 
Curkeee mene muci opet sluz... I prosli mjesec eggwhite i nije bilo O , evo danas opet a 7dc mi je.. totalno sam zbunjena..trenutno ne uzimam bas nista od ljekova.. sigurna sam da je ew jer ju do prosli mjesec nikad nisam vidjela pa sam proucavala  :Laughing:  i fuul je rastezljiva.. i sta da ja sad mislim?? Zasto i kako tako rano u ciklusu a O nema.. bas sam neki zbrkani slucaj totalno..

----------


## Loly

*Snupi* bravo  :Very Happy: 
*Ana* nestrpljivo čekamo  :fige: 
*Bmaric & Anka* sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## vatra86

Snupiiiii  :Very Happy:  super duplanje!!!
Linalena isti smo dan pocele sa stimulacijom!!  :Wink: 
Frcka drago mi je da si bolje volje
Anka ti si trudna, bas imam neki feeling
Anaaaaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Osrtalim betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Curke, hvala na pozitivnim vibrama!! 

*Vatra - uzdam se u tvoju trudničku intuiciju!!!!!!!!!!! *   I budući da ne navijaš sama, nego zajedno s tobom i tvoj bebač, pa onda beta u petak ne samo da će biti troznamenkasta nego četveroznamenkasta  :Cool:  (nadam se duplićima - to je san no1 MM i mene, a i moje mame koja si je uvijek željela imati blizance)

*Ana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

snupi čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trudnoća do kraja bude školska. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

snupi  :Very Happy:  ma bravo! super beta!

a koga ti to žicaš da tako rano imaš nalaz? he he

----------


## snupi

ne smijem reci! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*snupi*  :Very Happy: 
Sviiiiiiiiim betočkalicama sipam trudničke prašine, nadam se da je ekstra zarazna **************************************************  ****************

----------


## Mury

Bravo Snupi  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## piki

> Evo pridružujem se kolegicama


Morali bi voditi i statistiku profesije; možda ispadne da većina žena zaposlenih u obrazovnom sektoru treba MPO, pa da žene znaju na vrijeme: radiš u školi ideš na potpomognutu ako usprkos svemu viđenom želiš dijete :Laughing:  Šala mala, meni je lijepo raditi s klincima u školi!
Snupi prekrasno duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## sybylle

> Morali bi voditi i statistiku profesije; možda ispadne da većina žena zaposlenih u obrazovnom sektoru treba MPO, pa da žene znaju na vrijeme: radiš u školi ideš na potpomognutu ako usprkos svemu viđenom želiš dijete Šala mala, meni je lijepo raditi s klincima u školi!
> Snupi prekrasno duplanje


Kad se već javljaju prosvjetari..evo, ima nas još  :Yes:  S tim da nisam jedina u našoj školi u MPO vodama  :Smile:  No, kao što i piki kaže, meni je na poslu zbilja lijepo. A super se poklopilo da su praznici počeli taman nakon transfera pa je sve bilo puuuno opuštenije nego prošli put.

----------


## ana 03

Hm... Ako se dan transfera broji kao 0ti dan onda je meni danas 11dan A ne 12 dnt (29.6) sad... I obzirom da sam  s blasticom imala 14dnt betu 164. Danas je s četverostaničnim pokazala 24.23. Šta sad? Nadati se?

----------


## linalena

naravno ana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, to je tvoje dosta rano. A koji si dan imala transfer, drugi ili treći?

----------


## vatra86

Ana mislim da se mozes nadati za cetverostanicne...jel vadis opet u petak? Drzim  :fige:  da se podupla!!

----------


## žužy

*ana 03*,naravno da se nadati!Beta je pozitivna,malko si uranila..ipak se radi o četverostaničnim,rano je.Kad ponavljaš?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
*snupi*, :Very Happy:

----------


## ana 03

Petak sam mislila u Petrovoj ili subotu privatno... Da upravo to... Vidjet ćemo

----------


## snupi

ana  drzim ti fige za dalje da uspije , nase dvije suborke iz Petrove su obje negativno prosle!

----------


## ana 03

Nadam se samo iz razloga što su trodnevni i jako su slabi od početka...

----------


## Frćka

> Anka i Ana zelim vam od srca veliku betu, Snupi super, uzivaj u trudnoci.


Potpisujem!

----------


## Sandra1971

Trudnicama, tužnicama, betočekalicama i svima ostalima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

> I ja sam kao i ti i Linalena u istoj branši. Jel nam to dođe ko profesionalna deformacija problemi s začećem


eh, nekak sam i ja u prosvjetnim vodama  :Laughing: 
*Linalena* draga, prekrasan ti je avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Frćka

Ok, sad počinjem opet paničarit, nije da smo valjda sve u istoj branši?  :Shock: 
Sandra, nadam se da si ti bar u prosvjetnoj inspekciji! :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

ILina  :Zaljubljen: 
snupi bravo!!! (imas pp)

----------


## Sandra1971

Frćkice nisam u prosvjetnoj inspekciji  :Laughing: 
radim u jednoj školici  :Laughing:

----------


## bmaric

ako je ovo tjedan "prosvjetničara", onda bi ja mogla sačekati s betom do sljedećeg tjedna. možda je sljedeći tjedan val visokih beta za turističke djelatnike  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Onda imamo problem, još kad dodam ove moje koji su prije išli u postupke, ove koje su sad...Auuuuuuu! Nadam se da je slučajnost inače ja idem u prosvjetnu! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> ako je ovo tjedan "prosvjetničara", onda bi ja mogla sačekati s betom do sljedećeg tjedna. možda je sljedeći tjedan val visokih beta za turističke djelatnike


Pa ćemo se dogovorit, po tjednima, ipak je sad vama sezona!  :Laughing:

----------


## bmaric

dogovoreno!  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

E, drage moje, ja sam u petak na Vuku Vrhovcu da vidim što ćemo ovaj put  :Laughing:  kak izgleda da ovo ide, sad bi se mogla početi i nečemu nadati  :Grin:

----------


## Frćka

O Sandra, super! Držim ti fige, jako! :fige: 
Bmaric za betu isto u ponedeljak! Neka sezona turističkih djelatnika počne! :Wink:  :fige:

----------


## bmaric

frćka, ode ja sutra po betu, da malo skratim tjedan ovim prosvjetničarima  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Može, pogodi nas sa dobrim rezultatom, znaš kako to volimo! :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

... vjerojatno ću ja sutra prekinuti niz velikih beta (bar takav osjećaj imam)

----------


## Sandra1971

*bmaric*  :fige:  za veliku betu, neka te osjećaj vara
*Frćka*  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Nadam se da se varaš i da ćeš se ugodno iznenadit! :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> E, drage moje, ja sam u petak na Vuku Vrhovcu da vidim što ćemo ovaj put  kak izgleda da ovo ide, sad bi se mogla početi i nečemu nadati


Sretno u petak!!!!! Držim  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*123beba* hvala ti! Kako si???

----------


## 123beba

Pa evo još uvijek u komadu... Zadnjih par dana mi je sve puno teže tako da se nadam da ću se uskoro maziti sa svojom curkom... Iako, stalno sam dosta u pogonu, ili nešto radim ili nekud idem pa eto... Sve u svemu super sam! Sutra je termin pa idem čuti sto kaže dr.

Nadam se da će tako vrlo brzo sve cure s ove teme! 

A ti svakako javi što kaže dr. A.

----------


## Sandra1971

Joj, još tako malo  :Very Happy:  prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 
samo bar malo i odmaraj, ne pretjeruj!!! Javi se sutra ako stigneš  :Klap:   :Yes:

----------


## 123beba

Ma evo, danas malo odmaram, malo ribam po kuhinji  :Smile:  svakako se javim sutra  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ja nisam prosvjetar  , ne uklapam se u vase veselo drustvo, smrc  :Smile: !

----------


## Sandra1971

Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta i bezbolan porod, jer to će sad stvarno jakooooo brzo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*snupi*  :Kiss:  naravno da se uklapaš svugdje pa ni ja nisam  :No-no:  uopće prosvjetar!  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

*Snupi*  :Klap:  ti si definitivno prava trudnica, nema više sumnje!!
*Ana03* držim fige za dalje...bit će sve ok.
*bmaric* za sutra, za veliku betu, da nastaviš ovaj pozitivan niz  :fige: 
*nestr. anka* za petak  :fige: 
Meni je danas 11dnt i još  :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## sara10

*FRĆKA* za najljepši mogući scenarij sutra, za tvoje mrve neka te dočekaju i prime se što čvršće  :Heart:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*SARA*  :Heart:  :Shy kiss: 
Ja nadam se da su se tvoje mrve već uhvatile za tebe! :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> E, drage moje, ja sam u petak na Vuku Vrhovcu da vidim što ćemo ovaj put  kak izgleda da ovo ide, sad bi se mogla početi i nečemu nadati


zelim ti svu srecu, ja sam u subotu gore  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snupi odlično!! Čestitam!! Baš mi je fora kako o sebi govoriš u trećem licu kad objavljuješ betu  :Smile: 

Prosvjetarke i one ostale sretno s betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amazonka

Snupi, i za dalje sretno!
Sandra1971, samo ću ti zaželjeti puno puno~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## snupi

snupi je moje pravo ja  i dio je mene vec 20 godina, volim taj nadimak  i nadam se da cu ga nositi do kraja zivota!

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro  , evo jedne  :Coffee:  , neš sitno i fino sa doručak, npr griz s čokoladom

za bete danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
punkcije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
transfere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
preglede razno razne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a izgleda da mogu i malo posipati **************************************************  ****

očekuje nas lijepi dan, toplo a nadam se ne prevruće. Gužve su se po gradu smanjile, sladoled paše svima , četvrtak i ne vidim razlog zašto se predvečer nebi  sa svojim partnerom/icom uputili u grad malo protegnut noge

poseban pozdrav svim trudnicama po bolnicama  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Marlen

Dobro jutro svima!
Linalena  :Zaljubljen:  hvala na posipanju! Želim svima lijep i sretan dan u svemu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Jutrooooooooooooo! Ja lezim nakon transferaaaa!!! Dvije blastice u meniiiiiiii!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiií!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Super Frcka!!!!! Sad mazi svoje Frćkalice! Bit ce to veselje za 15 dana, a i prije vjerovatno..  :Wink: 
Netko betu vadi danas, cini mi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga super i sad samo lagano i brzo će proći 14 dana i želim ti od srca da ugledas lijepu betu.
Moj ultrazvuk gotov, endometrij 8, vadila krv, dobila stopericu i sestra će me posli nazvat kad će biti transfer.

----------


## Kadauna

tonkica, e ovo vec mnogo bolje zvuci  :Smile: )

vjerujem da ce ti transfer biti u srijedu ako su smrzlici kultivirani 5 dana prije zamrzavanja....... Kad ce stoperica?

----------


## snupi

bravo frčki za  sto  vecu betu za dva tjedna!!!

----------


## Zima77

Bravo frckice i sada samo polako i da nam se pridruzis u klub

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Frčka* - bravo!!!!!!!!!!! Sad odmaraj i uživaj!!!!!

*Tonkica* - ~~~~~~ za puno kvalitetnih JS!

----------


## bubekica

*anka* ?????

----------


## Argente

Odlično Frćka! A što je bilo s ostalima? I jesu li te pokušali nagovoriti na SET?

----------


## sybylle

> Jutrooooooooooooo! Ja lezim nakon transferaaaa!!! Dvije blastice u meniiiiiiii!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiií!!!


Super!!!  :Klap:  Isplatilo se malo riskirati i biti strpljiv  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Jupiiiii!!! Evo me doma, isplatilo se riskirati, ali ko je bio strpljiv, ja? :Laughing:  Hvala svima na podršci, a sad pomalo i strpljivo! :Raspa: 
Nažalost, druga dva su odustali, tako da nemamo smrzliće! Sve nade su u meni! :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Sad me zvalo, sutra navecer stoperica, pa iduci petak transfer, hvala vam cure na podrsci.

----------


## Sandra1971

*Frćka*  :Very Happy: 
svima puno, puno, puno sreće u kojoj god fazi bile....
*bmaric* ?  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Odlično Frćka! A što je bilo s ostalima? I jesu li te pokušali nagovoriti na SET?


Već smo bili dogovorili prije dvije ako bude sreće, a danas je samo još jednom pitao i koliko? Reko obje! :Smile:  I uz opće veselje tamo vratiše mi obje mrve! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

> Jutrooooooooooooo! Ja lezim nakon transferaaaa!!! Dvije blastice u meniiiiiiii!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiií!!!


Toooooo leptiricu! Ljubim svo troje!!!

----------


## ljube

> E, drage moje, ja sam u petak na Vuku Vrhovcu da vidim što ćemo ovaj put  kak izgleda da ovo ide, sad bi se mogla početi i nečemu nadati


sretno, navijam  :Smile: )))

----------


## tigrical

Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš!!!

----------


## Mojca

Sandra 1971  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~ 

Snupi, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš!!!


Šta, šta? Hihi! Znam! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## bmaric

moja beta opet 0

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*bmaric * -  jako, jako mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## mima235

*bmaric* :Love:

----------


## kismet

*frćka*  :Very Happy: , piškiti ćeš ti i prije 26.  :Laughing: 
*
bmaric*, jako mi je žao, zagrljaj šaljem, ljetni odmor, napuni baterije pa u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## snupi

bmaric, jako mi je žao,  drzi se draga i  na jesen u nove pobjede!

----------


## bmaric

hvala vam cure! 
sada ćemo malo od svega odmoriti, pa na zimu dalje.

----------


## Ruthy

> hvala vam cure! 
> sada ćemo malo od svega odmoriti, pa na zimu dalje.


 :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Bmaric žao mi je.

----------


## žužy

*bmaric*,jako mi je žao,drži se draga...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da zima brzo dođe!
*anka*,svaka ti čast na strpljivosti!Ne zaslužuješ ovaj nick  :Laughing:  :Wink:  Sretno sutra od sveg srca!!
*Frćka,tonkice*, :fige:  :fige: 
Svima u postupku sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## splicanka30

bmaric,stvarno mi je žao...  :Sad: 
Frćka neka se mrve čvrsto priem za mamu  :fige: 
sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> *frćka* , piškiti ćeš ti i prije 26. 
> *
> bmaric*, jako mi je žao, zagrljaj šaljem, ljetni odmor, napuni baterije pa u nove pobjede


Potpisujem!

----------


## Muma

> bmaric, jako mi je žao,  drzi se draga i  na jesen u nove pobjede!


*X*

----------


## sara10

> Jutrooooooooooooo! Ja lezim nakon transferaaaa!!! Dvije blastice u meniiiiiiii!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiií!!!


BRAVO *Frćkice*, sada lipo miruj i ima da nam za 14 dana javiš lipe vijesti!!!

----------


## kika222

Frćkice sretno draga :Heart: 
Sarice :Heart: 
Ruthy :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

kika222;2445559]Frćkice sretno draga :Heart: 
Sarice :Heart: 
Ruthy :Heart: [/QUOTE]

 :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: 
Sarice, sutra beta? Sretno mila!

Linalena i ostale lipanjske trudnice, uzivajte... mislim na vas... i neka sve liepo bude do kraja...
Kika i ostale jesenske kao sto sam i sama dugo toplo ljeto nam... da se odmorimo i napunjene pozitivom u rujan!

----------


## Frćka

Svima! :Kiss: 
*Sara* sutra za tvoju prvu betu, ručnonožne, sretno! :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Splićanka, Kika222, Ruthy, Frćka*  hvala drage moje na vašoj potpori. Joj ja ne znam šta da mislim, sutra je biti ili ne biti!

*bmaric* žao mi je  :Love: 
*nestrpljiva anka* i tu sutra vadiš betu??

----------


## Mury

*bmaric*  :Love: , drži se draga!!!
*sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu sutra!!!!
*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve čvrsto uhvate, i da nam javiš prekrasnu betu za 14 dana!!!!
I ostalim u kojoj god fazi bili, a jesenskim čekalicama strpljenja, da im ljeto brzo prođe, i jesen brzo dođe, da smo ako ne prije, na jesen sve trudne, i to 9 mjeseci  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

bmaric jako mi je zao... Svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*anka* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
*bmaric*  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

* bmaric* , drži se!!!!! :Love: 
* sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu sutra!!!!
* Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve čvrsto uhvate, i da nam javiš veliku betu za 14 dana!!!!

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete i uredne trudnoce

----------


## tonkica

Sara i Anka držim fige za super bete sutra., sretno cure.

----------


## sybylle

*Sara* i *Anka*, malo vibrica za sutra i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Zima77

Sara i anka za betu veliku

----------


## vatra86

Bmaric bas mi je zao... Navijat cemo za jesen
Sara i Anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkaste

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure, hvala Vam od srca!!!!*

*Bubek* - nije te bilo zadnjih dana i nedostajala si mi!

*Sara* - ja sam maloprije izvadila Betu! Rezultat je oko 12h. Javim vam što prije!!* I nadam se da će i tvoja Beta biti prava ogromna beturina!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*
Žužy -* da znaš da sam se jučer gorko pokajala što nisam napravila test ujutro! A danas nisam - mislila sam si tih još par sati mogu čekati. Nick sam izabrala jer sam na početku uistinu bila nestrpljiva, ali vrijeme me je nažalost naučilo strpljenju. 

U totalnoj sam dilemi. Tempica mi je lijepa - ali bojim se da su svi moji simptomi nuspojave Utrića. Tako da sam sada kao na iglama. Vjerujem da će moja učinkovitost danas na poslu biti 30%.  :Cool:

----------


## linalena

jutro, eto malo  :Coffee:  i komad kolača od jučer a za one koji nemaju apetita jedna fina friška figa

Bmaric jako mi je žao, veliki zagrljaj  :Love: , drž se

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za postupke (folikulometrije, punkcije, transferer)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregleda, srčeka i dobre nalaze

 :Bye:  za trudnice po bolnicama
a posebno  :Kiss:  za one koje će danas postati mame

i naravno za sve malo prašine******************************************  ******

----------


## bmaric

hvala cure! ja sam svoje tugovanje ostavila u jučerašnjem danu. jutros sam okrenula novu stranu  :Smile: 

želim svima puno sreće i lijepih beta!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Sara, Anka*da nas obradujete u paketu! Za betu! :fige:

----------


## Ginger

bmaric, tek sam sad skužila... žao mi je

----------


## snupi

cure držim fige i jedva ćekam da javite stanje danasnjih beta! :fige:  :fige: !!!

----------


## špelkica

Bmaric, žao mi je  :Love:  Bit će bolje sljedeći put  :Smile: 
Sara, Anka..... za velike bete  :Klap:

----------


## snupi

Meni vrag ne da mira pa sam isla i danas vaditi krv i onda zadnji put u ponedeljak kako bolnica nalaže. Moje stanje od bete danas na  17 je 1674,03.

----------


## Ginger

snupi  :Laughing:  zar opet?
krasna ti je beta!

----------


## ana 03

Jutrić dragičke moje nemam puno vremena za pisati Al stalno vas špicama... Moja mala navigacija mi ne da ni minutu mira... Sretno nestrpljivoj Anki i Sari. Ja ću sutra privatno ponovo betu napraviti pa ćemo vidjeti... Nadam se da je riječ o kasnoj implataciji. Nego da li puno varira privatno beta i petrova..ili sam ja to sebi nešto krivo?

----------


## Muma

*snupi* jupppppi!!!  :Very Happy: 
*sara10* i *anka* nastavite nam niiiiiiiiizzzzzz! Hoćemo velike brojčice!  :fige: 
*bmaric* žao mi je! Nek je idući put puno ljepši ishod!  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Haha *Nestrpljiva Snupi* :Klap:

----------


## ljubilica

vidim da je napeto *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
ja sam danas bila na 1.fm, vadila estradiol i uveden mi je danas i sutra cetrotide.
(.)(.) me svrbe prije reda  :Laughing: , u trbuhu kuha al za sad hvala bogu ne dobivam kile (prošli put je bilo koma)
jedva sam pitala doktora smijem li i dalje na anticelulitne masaže (šta od straha a i od srama da ne pomisli kakva sam lujka) jer me stvarno opuštaju a treba mi to. i smijem (do punkcije naravno)
Jel netko od vas radio nakon punkcije i transfera, naravno ne na sam taj dan nego sutradan? ja ću morati jer nemam izbora  :Undecided:  al opet si mislim da je to i nije tako loše

----------


## Ginger

ljubilica, ja sam ovaj put radila i nakon punkcije i nakon transfera (isto ne na taj dan) i eto ušli smo u 13 tt (radim i dalje)
nema apsolutno nikakvih dokaza da mirovanje pomaže implantaciji
ono je potrebno samo ako postoje neke komplikacije tipa hiperstimulacije i sl.
zapravo, kretanjem se potiče cirkulacija, što je poželjno
naravno, nemoj dizati ništa teško ili trčati maraton i tome slično
za normalne aktivnosti nema brige

----------


## ljubilica

*ginger* onda želim tvojim stopama  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Hocemo beturine na sunce!!!!!!  :Laughing: 
Ljubilica ja sam doma od transfera i nisam mirovala... Drzim ti  :fige:  da uspije ovaj put, bas ti od srca to zelim.  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, moja beta je 0,0.

Pozitivno u tome svemu je lekcija koju sam naučila jednom zauvijek: da sve simptome slobodno mogu baciti u kantu za smeće.

----------


## ljubilica

*anka*  :Love:

----------


## bmaric

*nestrpljiva anka*, jako mi je žao   :Love: !!! znam kako je to sa simtpomima. meni su zadnja dva dana buknule sise i reko TO JE TO, ali dobro su me zeznule.

----------


## žužy

A k jadu... anka,grlim jako i šaljem pusu!

----------


## ljubilica

neznam da li je gore kad imaš hrpu totalno obećavajućih simptoma ili kao ja, nikakve?!?!? čak se ne uspijem niti ponadati

----------


## Frćka

Anka, žao mi je jako! Uh! :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Anka jako mi je žao.

----------


## Muma

A joj, *anka*, jako mi je žao! Grlim te! Nadam se da ćeš brzo u nove pobjede  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Anka ma ne mogu vjerovati!! Kako? Bila sam uvjerena, jer smo 
imale iste somptome..ti simptomi su stvarno sranje... Bas mi je zao i zalosna sam sam zbog tebe.. Jel imate smrzlice? Ma jooooooj.... :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Draga Anka, odtuguj ovaj neuspjeh i znaj da si svaki put sve bliže cilju... Sretno ti bilo, kad god krenula dalje :Smile: 
Sarice.... Javi se.....

----------


## bernica

> Cure, moja beta je 0,0.
> 
> Pozitivno u tome svemu je lekcija koju sam naučila jednom zauvijek: da sve simptome slobodno mogu baciti u kantu za smeće.


Anka....nema predaje...idemo u nove pobjede...sad se posveti ljetu,moru,uživanju a u jesen natrag na posao...
Doći će i naše vrijeme...
Bila kod frenda neki dan,njegova seka je nakon4 ili 5 neuspjelih pokušaja ivf-a ipak ostala trudna na vuk vrhovcu i sad ima predivne blizance...dečki su prekrasni,stari 8 mjeseci..treba biti uporan...isplati se...

----------


## snupi

draga anka, žao mi je i drži se! Znam kak si bila vesela i pozitivna nakon svega tako je meni bilo dok sam  u Mbu. Sad se lijepo odmori i na jesen  u nove pobjede!!

----------


## sara10

Moja beta je < 1,2 (tako piše na nalazu) i počela menga.
Baš smo "krasno" završile ovaj tjedan ja i anka. Al idemo dalje....
*anka* žao mi je i zbog tebe i zbog mene.

----------


## splicanka30

cure i meni je žao zbog vas  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

*sara10*, žao mi je  :Love: 

nisam ni ja jučer bolje prošla... držite se cure!

----------


## tonkica

Sara baš mi je jako žao.

----------


## Frćka

Ajme * Sara* jako mi je žao, nemaš pojma koliko, nemam riječi utjehe...
Koja dva glupa dana zaredom!
*Bmaric, Anka, Sara, Cvita* :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

curke, žao mi je... glavu gore! doći će i naš red  :Love:

----------


## sybylle

*Bmaric, Anka, Sara* baš mi je žao  :Sad: ...nek već sljedeći bude dobitni

----------


## vatra86

Ma sta je ovo?? Sve negativno.. Sarice grlim puno..
Ne mogu vjerovati...
Drzite se cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

*Sara*,* Anka*, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*Snupi*, super je beta, možda će biti blizanci, kod tebe bar imaju mjesta u buši  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Sara*  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*sara*,žao mi je...
 :Sad:

----------


## snupi

drage moje cure bas sam mislila da i vase bete budu super! Ne znam kaj oametnoga da velim nego drzite se!!

----------


## suzy.s

*Sara , Anka* cure moje drž te se   :Love:  :Love: ........žao mi je!

----------


## snupi

špelkice mozda ni ne budde rastao kad bude trebao  nego ostao takav! ja ga imam uvijek kak god  smršavila, sad se ne moram  više ne moram opravdavati kad me pitaju vi ste trudni- mogu sa ponosom odgovoriti da jesam!

----------


## Mucica

*Nestrpljiva Anka* a j.... mu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da je to to... žao mi je draga  :Love:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> neznam da li je gore kad imaš hrpu totalno obećavajućih simptoma ili kao ja, nikakve?!?!? čak se ne uspijem niti ponadati


neznam sta bi ti rekla, ja poslje obadva transfera nisam imala nikakve simptome onda 
nakon treceg transfera sam imala kao neke simptome (mucnine, bol u leđima, žgaravica)
 a pokazalo se da su lazni tj. da mi je muka od utrogestana, jer oni izazivaju mucninu
onda sam bila totalno razocarana i jadna...

----------


## Inesz

cure, žao mi je radi negativnih beta.  :Sad: 

*mucica*, ti si trudna? 

sretno~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## piki

bmaric, sara, anka stvarno mi je žao cure, držite se  :Love: 
Ja imam od jučer na čuvanju dvije mrvice.  Beta će biti 24.7.

----------


## Ruthy

> Ajme * Sara* jako mi je žao, nemaš pojma koliko, nemam riječi utjehe...
> Koja dva glupa dana zaredom!
> *Bmaric, Anka, Sara, Cvita*


X 

Sara, dragicica moja :/

----------


## mima235

Mislila sam betu ostaviti za pon,ali da ne bude loš vikend. 15dnt 1100.  :Very Happy: 

*anka i sara*  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

Anka i Sara zao mi je ,,,,držite se

----------


## vatra86

Piki mazi busu...~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mima wooow kakva beta? Sta.su blastice? Cestitam ti?

----------


## Mury

*anka* i *sara10*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ....odtugujte, iskoristite ljeto, a onda na jesen sa punim baterijama po bebe !!!
*mima235*, super beta, čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## snupi

bravo mima za veliku  betu!

----------


## željkica

*anka i sara*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mima235

> Piki mazi busu...~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mima wooow kakva beta? Sta.su blastice? Cestitam ti?


Neeee, nego dva dvodnevna embrija.  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

pa to je onda super beta!

----------


## tina29

*Anka,Sara* cure moje,jako,jako mi je žao! odtugujte i onda glavu gore i u nove pobjede! :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Loly

*Bmaric, Anka, Sara* grlim cure i želim puno uspjeh u sljedećem postupku!
*Mima* divna beta  :Klap:

----------


## suzy.s

*mima235* ma super beeeeeeetaaaaaaaaa!!!  čestitam!

----------


## DiDi446

Svim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj...cestitam svima na velikim betama!!!!!!! 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima je potrebno! 
Ja od ponedjeljka na folikulometriji...vjerojatno opet aih!

----------


## piki

Mima super beta za 15dnt i to još dvodnevnih!!!

----------


## arlena

Mima  :Heart:  
A sad pitanje  :Smile:   sta uzimate od vitamina i 'tih' dodataka za vrijeme postupaka? Jel samo folnu il bolje prenatal? Il nesto trece? Jedno vrijme sam pila folnu al bilo je to davno pa sta da sad kupim? Neki savjet molim  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

cure, trudilice, odbrojavalice, čekalice ~~~~~ 
tužnice  :Love: 

velike smo nade polagali da će donošenjem novog mpo zakona neplodnima biti lakši put do djeteta. na žalost, to nije tako...
posjetite temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81062-G...24#post2446324

----------


## željkica

> Mima  
> A sad pitanje   sta uzimate od vitamina i 'tih' dodataka za vrijeme postupaka? Jel samo folnu il bolje prenatal? Il nesto trece? Jedno vrijme sam pila folnu al bilo je to davno pa sta da sad kupim? Neki savjet molim


ja sam pila samo folnu počela sam je pit mj dana prije postupka i pila sam je sve do 12 tt i onda sam prešla na prenatal.

----------


## Vrci

Tako je. Prvih 12tj trudnoće preporučuje se samo folna, ne trebaju drugi preparati

----------


## arlena

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 
Onda je vrijeme da ponovo kupim folnu

----------


## sara10

Cure hvala na podršci, bit će bolje!

*Mima235* odlična beta, čestitam ti!!
*Piki* za tvoje mrve  :fige:  da se prime!

----------


## sybylle

*Mima235* pa to je fenomenalna beta! Čestitam. :Klap: 
Ja sam jučer prvi puta vidjela dva mini srčeka kako kucaju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Frćka

*Mima235* vauuuuuuu! Čestitke!!! :Very Happy: 
*Piki* za tvoje mrve nek se ulove, sretno! :fige: 
*Sybylle* hihi, jupiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Mima cestitam od srca.
Piki za mrvice navijam da se prime, sretno.
Sybylle super to je ja mislim baš predivan osjećaj, uzivaj u trudnoci.

----------


## ana 03

14dnt četverostaničnog bebolinca beta.iznosi 88.  Nadam se samo da će sve biti u redu i da je riječ o lijenom bebolincu.

----------


## snupi

Ane drži fige za dalje, kad ponavljas betu ponovno?

----------


## ljubilica

*ana 03* držimo  :fige:  da bude dobro!

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
valii, Mb, IVF
Prozerpina, VV, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF) 12.07.
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni) 18.07.
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET) 24.07.
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 26.07.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  
7/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI); mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
tikki, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni  ICSI, 1xFET); 
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); 
wanna be mommy,  Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Meki, merssi , Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*ana 03* od srca ti zelim da se preokrene na dobro!
*ljubilica* sve znas  :Kiss: 
*boss, đurđa* jipiiii jeiii za 6u2  :Smile: 
*bab* cestitam mila! uzivaj!

cure on-go 6/7 mj., gdje ste?????

*Prozerpina* jesi vadila betu?

----------


## hrki

Svim curama sa pozitivnim betama cestitam od srca!
Tuznicama saljem ogroman zagrljaj!
Bubekica,mene uguraj negdje u 9-10 mjesec,opet nista od postupka ovaj mjesec,pusa svima!

----------


## ana 03

sad ne znam da li se trebam ispaviti ili ne ne kužim se puno u liste.imali smo icsi 2010 rezultat bebolinka.i sad smo opet imali drugi icsi nadamo se...  pa ne znam kad da je ponovim utorak srijeda? moram po uputnicu za betu pa ću vidjeti...

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* sto je bilo?

----------


## bubekica

*ana* znaci to je 1. IVF/ICSI za drugu bebicu?

puno vas ne napise sve potrebne detalje pa se trudim pohvatati, ponekad malo manje uspjesno  :Smile: 
ponovi betu u ponedjeljak, ja bih barem tako.

----------


## hrki

Do 07.07.sam bila na kontracepciji i M je dosla dva dana prekasno

----------


## bubekica

kao - prekasno jer oni idu na GO??? o boze koja glupost.

----------


## vatra86

Bubekica super ti je lista! Bravo! Evo u 7 mj ih isto ima dosta pa svima on-go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sybylle cestitke za dva srceka
Ana ja mislim da je to to evo da.ne fali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ljubilica.u kojoj.si fazi?

----------


## linalena

pitam i tu na trunicama: glupača ostala bez utrića, no imam crinona - mislim da nije ista doza, nego da se crinon uzima manje. Imam još i 3 tablete utrića, a trebam za večeras, 3 doza u nedelju, i jutarnju u ponedjeljak. Kako da kombiniram? Ili da idem u neku apoteku i kupim bez recepta?

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nakon teške noće (baš mi je bio jaki pritisak dole) i malo lakšeg jutra konačno sam super i idemo malo šetati na Sljeme u hladovinu, pusa svima i posipam prašinu odgor

----------


## Ruthy

> *Mima235* pa to je fenomenalna beta! Čestitam.
> Ja sam jučer prvi puta vidjela dva mini srčeka kako kucaju


Divno divnooooo Sy. Prekrasnoo
Mima cetitke!

----------


## žužy

*piki*,šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu!
*mima235*,prekrasno,čestitam od srca!
*ana 03*,također,čestitam i želim da se brojkica podupla baš kako treba!
*sybylle* sugrađanko,čestitam na mini srčekima  :Very Happy: 
*hrki*,žao mi je zbog odgode... :Love: 
*ljubilice,mommy,DiDi446* i svima koje stupaju u postupak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:  :fige:  da ovaj bude i posljednji!

----------


## mostarka86

> *piki*,šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu!
> *mima235*,prekrasno,čestitam od srca!
> *ana 03*,također,čestitam i želim da se brojkica podupla baš kako treba!
> *sybylle*čestitam na mini srčekima 
> *hrki*,žao mi je zbog odgode...
> *ljubilice,mommy,DiDi446* i svima koje stupaju u postupak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  da ovaj bude i posljednji!


potpisujem sve...
anka, bmaric, sara, žao mi je cure  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> pitam i tu na trunicama: glupača ostala bez utrića, no imam crinona - mislim da nije ista doza, nego da se crinon uzima manje. Imam još i 3 tablete utrića, a trebam za večeras, 3 doza u nedelju, i jutarnju u ponedjeljak. Kako da kombiniram? Ili da idem u neku apoteku i kupim bez recepta?
> 
> svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> nakon teške noće (baš mi je bio jaki pritisak dole) i malo lakšeg jutra konačno sam super i idemo malo šetati na Sljeme u hladovinu, pusa svima i posipam prašinu odgor


Lina ako hoces imam utrica doma i mogu ti dati, javi ako hoces pa ti posaljem pp.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bubekica, mene makni s liste za sada, jer necu u postupak dok sve ne dovedem u red. Nisam bas psihicki spremna trenutno a i razmisljam o mijenjanju dr i klinike.
Pusa svima

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* sutra 2.fm

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje meni prošao i 11 dnt aja ko "fitilj" samo da se ne zapalim  (od živci naravno)!!! u svim prijašnjim postupcima nikad nisam dočekala betu , uvjek bim dobila 7-8 dnt , pa sam se poćela polako nadati da će nešto biti a do četvrtka čekam i "pilim si živce"!!!!

----------


## tina_julija

> cure moje meni prošao i 11 dnt aja ko "fitilj" samo da se ne zapalim  (od živci naravno)!!! u svim prijašnjim postupcima nikad nisam dočekala betu , uvjek bim dobila 7-8 dnt , pa sam se poćela polako nadati da će nešto biti a do četvrtka čekam i "pilim si živce"!!!!


Duboko disi i sve ce biti u redu! Od srca ti zelim lijepu betu u cetvrtak... ~~~~~~ da sto prije dodje lijepi cetvrtak!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

suzy.s pa vadi betu u ponedjeljak, bit ce ti vec 13dnt!

----------


## Frćka

*Ana 03* za pravilno duplanje bete! :fige: 
*Suzy.s* :fige: 
Jutro svimaaaaa! :Coffee:

----------


## snupi

suzy.s idi vadi betu u ponedeljak, Ana nek nas beta u ponedeljak iznenadi!

----------


## vatra86

Linalena kod nas se moze posuditi u apoteci, pa kad mi radi dr.samo nazovem da mi posalje u apoteku. A kad pocnem koristiti novu kutiju zapisem si do kad cu ih iskoristiti, tako da na vrijeme 
mogu zvati gin da mi napravi jos.

Ljubilica pa kakvo je stanje?

Suzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* doktor je za sad zadovoljan tokom. Primam menopur, cetrotide i 3x2 estrofema a ja budala pila 2x2  kao i zadnji put al endic ipak dobro napreduje. vodeci folikul 15mm lijevo, desno nekoliko manjih (4ili5). Sutra cemo vidjeti kakva je novonastala situacija.
Dr mi je rekao da je bolje da primam lijekove u bolnici  :Laughing:  jer na listi pise :"razbila 2 amp menopura"  :Laughing:  (nisam razbila nego sam neznam ni ja kako povukla spricu i sve mi u facu odletilo pod pritiskom  :Laughing: 
Ispala sam rasipna na ionako skromnoj stimulaciji  :Laughing:

----------


## Prozerpina

> *Prozerpina* jesi vadila betu?


Draga Bubekice, nažalost, beta 1.2, opet....
Tužna sam, i stvarno mi treba malo odmora od sveg ovoga.

Srteno svim novim trudnicama , držim fige za dalje!

----------


## tina29

sretno svim curkama!!!
*ljubilici* posebno i velike puse i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice nek folikuli budu svi puni i nek ti je sa srecom da ne moras proracun teretiti s ampulama..  :Laughing: 
Drzim ti velike  :fige:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra*  :Laughing:  jbt fakat sam ih ostetila  :Laughing: 
Btw aspiracija u cetvrtak. Osjecam se nafilano kao laboratorijski mis
Sutra jos vadim estradiol i progesteron. Zakaj progesteron?

----------


## snupi

Prozerpina žao  mi je  draga, odmori se i u nove pobjede! Ljube da ih bude sto vise!

----------


## snupi

β 21 dan 5624,25.- sad sam i ja šokirana!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme Snupi, nemaš se što šokirati zbog  bete, ona se jednostavno lijepo razvija (to je 21. dan nakon transfera, dakle 24. dan nakon punkcije?)

nego do kada ti misliš vaditi betu? ja sam - priznajem - POAS addict (Pee On A Stick) a ti si beta addict  :Smile: )) iako sam ja od straha vadila vrlo, vrlo kasno još jednu betu - tad je bila preko 70.000 - ne pitajte......... 

Cure za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a treba nam, više sreće nego ikada s ovakvim postupcima u državnim klinikama.............................

----------


## piki

*Prozerpina* draga žao mi je što ni ovaj puta nije uspjelo. Drži se i samo hrabro!
*Ljubilica* ~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i puno zrelih stanica!
*Snupi* beta je ono mrak! Nisam ulovila, možda si napisala, a kad će kakav UZV? S ovakvom betom se već svašta može vidjeti.

----------


## Ruthy

> Prozerpina žao  mi je  draga, odmori se i u nove pobjede! Ljube da ih bude sto vise!


Isto mislim..

----------


## snupi

uzv je u četvrtak!

----------


## snupi

kadauna ovo je zadnji puta!

----------


## vatra86

Snupi super si! Mogla sam i ja tako, barem bi mi vrijeme brze prolazilo ovako cekam 3 tjedna od 1.bete. Jel imas neke simptome vec? Zima, sybylle, linalena, boss? Simptomi? Mene danas glava boli, od nespavalice postala spavalica i pocele mucnine i na svaki miris mi
se zeludac dize.
Ljubilice ne znam  za progesteron, ali bitno da i dalje trosis drzavnu lovu. :Laughing:  pusti malo za druge..  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

ovaj put su fakat potrošili na mene  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

snupi će pratiti betu dok ne počne padati  :lool:

----------


## sybylle

> Snupi super si! Mogla sam i ja tako, barem bi mi vrijeme brze prolazilo ovako cekam 3 tjedna od 1.bete. Jel imas neke simptome vec? Zima, sybylle, linalena, boss? Simptomi? Mene danas glava boli, od nespavalice postala spavalica i pocele mucnine i na svaki miris mi
> se zeludac dize.


Mučnine su lagano počele od subote-kao što kažeš, puno toga mi smrdi i želudac mi se diže, ali nisam povraćala. Sinoć me glava rasturala i jedva sam zaspala i opet se probudila. Popila sam lupocet i nakon toga spavala do jutra. Ne znam kako vama, ali kao da mi se "termostat" pokvario-krenem u krevet u dugoj pidžami jer mi je hladno. Nakon cca 2h- buđenje jer mi je vruće pa se skidam u kratku piđamu, a pred jutro-opet hladno  :Confused:  I sva sam nekako bez energije...Prije mi je najdraža ljetna aktivnost bila vožnja biciklom po 20ak km dnevno, a sad se jedva odvučem u šetnju...

----------


## Argente

ljubilice, previsok progesteron smanjuje mogućnost trudnoće, onda bi se transfer trebao odgoditi za sljedeći ciklus. To se nažalost ne mjeri u svim klinikama  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Hvala argente  ali ne hvala, dosta je vađenja krvi za neko vrijeme. Simptomi: zatvorenost i  umor za sada.

----------


## vatra86

Sybylle, i ja tako idem spavati u dugoj pidjami pa se skidam ponoci, ujutro opet oblacim..isto sva bez energije a do proslog tjedna sam mogla tulumarit.. Samo da na uzv bude sve ok..

Ljubilica molim se Bogu samo za tebe da ostanes trudna jer cemo fakat ostati bez ikakve stimulacije..  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

Ima svakakvih vijesti ovih dana na forumu... Novim trudnicama čestitam, i neka vam sve do kraja prođe mirno. A tužnicama šaljem veeeliki  :Love:   :Love:  i držim fige za idući postupak.

Ja čuvam od danas sva mala eskimića, beta (ili test) je iduću srijedu. Možda nas iznenade...

----------


## Frćka

*Snupi* beta ti je vauuuuu! Kad smo kod testića, ja danas kupila, tek tako da se nađe! :Smile: 
*Prozerpina*žao mi je, al samo hrabro naprijed! :Love: 
*Ljubice* za četvrtak! :fige: 
*Tikki, Piki* za mrve da se prime! :fige: 
*Vatra* za ultrazvuk, još malo! :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Ah kak je lijepo čitati ove prave tudničke simptome! Za sve koje idete ovih dana na prvi UZV puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*tikki* za eskimiće da se drže mamice! Beta nam je isti dan.

----------


## ljubilica

*tikki* sretno  :fige: 
*vatra*  :Laughing:  sreća da je kratki protokol, hvala bogu da si i ti trudna-više si koštala naš bogati proračun  :Laughing:  (lako se nama sprdati,  baš sam se dobro nasmijala  :Grin: )

----------


## mona22

Bok drage moje evo i ja sam napokon odlučila da vam se pridružim u ovom najdužem odbrojavanju u životu.
Danas mi je tek četvrti dan a kao da je cijela viječnost već prošla.

----------


## sara10

Sretno svima u postupku, a posebno *tikki* neka ti ovaj postupak bude konačni, posljednji to ti od srca želim!

----------


## Mury

> Sretno svima u postupku, a posebno *tikki* neka ti ovaj postupak bude konačni, posljednji to ti od srca želim!


Potpisujem Saru10 i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *tikki*,  a i ostale!!!

----------


## tonkica

Ja isto potpisujem Saru, sretno svima, aTTikki posebno kad vidim tvoj potpis srce mi se stisne od srca ti želim da ugledas super betu.
Saljem zagrljaj svima.

----------


## Frćka

> Bok drage moje evo i ja sam napokon odlučila da vam se pridružim u ovom najdužem odbrojavanju u životu.
> Danas mi je tek četvrti dan a kao da je cijela viječnost već prošla.


*Mona* dobrodošla i sretno! Držimo ti  :fige: 
Napiši brzo još par postova da ih bude 10 tako da ti se odmah objave, ovako ćeš i to još čekat! :Smile:

----------


## mona22

hvala frcka nism znala....pa još i to :Smile:

----------


## snupi

jutro poslusujem vas sa  kavom, cajem, nesom , cappucnom i sokicima, meni treba jedan  sokic za probavu. Mona dobro nam dosla i da bude  uskoro veellikka beettaa!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Čestitam novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  i šaljem  :Love:  tužnicama
Sutra idem na 1FM.... pa ćemo vidjeti što se događa  :Grin: 
Cure za sve što vam treba, posebno čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Tikic tebe sam preskocila da ti je ovo zadnje i da tvoja bude velika!

----------


## tina29

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj put bude posljednji i da nas razveseliš sa velikom betom!!!
*ljubilica* tebi također~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno!
*sandra* sretno na 1fm!
ostalima želim isto velike bete i uspješne postupke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
tužnicama veliki  :Love:

----------


## linalena

> *tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj put bude posljednji i da nas razveseliš sa velikom betom!!!
> *ljubilica* tebi također~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno!
> *sandra* sretno na 1fm!
> ostalima želim isto velike bete i uspješne postupke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> tužnicama veliki


X  (znam šveram se malo i nije mi prvi put)

vidla danas nekaj malo treperavo pored ŽV, kaže dokica srčeko, zapravo ne znam kaj je rekla jer kak je rekla o super meni je samo zvonilo u tintari, uglavnom napisala je KČS pozitivna, 0.41cm

----------


## Sandra1971

*linalena*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

linalena krasno!

----------


## vatra86

Tikki, frcka, mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Linalena  :Very Happy:  za srceko...

----------


## linalena

e da i rekla mi danas dokica da kaj nisam ponovo vadila betu - tak da Snupi viš da je dobr da si vadila :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

linalena čestitke na  :Heart:  !

----------


## vatra86

*linalena* pa koliko puta se beta vadi? najbolje da i ja izvadim jos jednom..  :Laughing:

----------


## mona22

linalena cestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## sybylle

*Linalena*  :Klap:  za  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Linalena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

*linalena*,bravo za malecko srculence  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## DiDi446

Linalena  :Very Happy:  

Zelim svima uspjesne postupke i velikee bete!!
Tuznicama velikiii  :Love: 

Mi idemo ponovno na inseminaciju ovog mjeseca..prirodnjak... treca sreca  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bravo linalena, a ha sad se mucite sa vađenjem beta, bitno da sam ja neki dan ispala crna ovca kaj sam vadila betu 4 puta! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*tikki*, *piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
*ljubilica* sretno u četvrtak!

----------


## riba76

Sandra,sretno sutra,drzim ti debele fige

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra* sretno na 1.fm i nek ovo bude dobitna kombinacija  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> *Linalena*  za


Potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Linalena  
> 
> Zelim svima uspjesne postupke i velikee bete!!
> Tuznicama velikiii 
> 
> Mi idemo ponovno na inseminaciju ovog mjeseca..prirodnjak... treca sreca


Aj supeeer! Mislim na tebe, sretno i makni se od klime  :Smile:  bravo draga!

----------


## Mury

*Linalena * za maleno hrabro srce!!!
*Sandra1971*, sve vibre svijeta da si nam za 2 - 3 tjedna trudnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Snupi*, sad je red da nam i ti objaviš srce/srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba!

----------


## željkica

*Linalena* za  srce!!! :Klap: 
*Sandra1971* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
*Frćka* i tebi za betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!nemoj me ljutit,znaš da se trudnice ne smiju ljutit  :Smile:  
I ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!  !!  :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

*linalena*  :pivo: za  :Heart: 

*Sandra*, generacijo, mislim na tebe...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ostalima AltGr+1 za što god vam treba

----------


## DiDi446

Ruthy,hvalaaaa tiiii...haha ma bjezim od klime

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sretno svima i da vam bude uspješno.
Ja u petak na transferu, sestra kaze da sutra odmrzavaju jer su morule pa da do petka dodju do stadija blastociste, joj baš me strah neznam kako jeli ima slučaja da prilikom odmrzavanja ppropadnu, baš me strah ja se nadam da će biti sve ok., ma mora biti., big hug svima.

----------


## DiDi446

Tonkica drzim fige!

Cure kod mene promjena plana...ipak IVF-prvi put...u petak punkcija..ali samo jedna js...

Cure molim vas za savjet sto popit prije punkcije???

----------


## Frćka

*Didi* bravo, nek je sa srećom!
Ja sam sat vremena prije punkcije pila jedan neofen forte i nije me bolilo, mali pik, malo pritisak, ali manje nego kad dobijem M!
Neke cure su uz to popile normabel!
Sretno još jednom! :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Tonkica  :fige:  da malci budu borci 
DiDi ja nikad nis nisam popila, izdrzljivo je, sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~ da dobijete j.s.
Betocekalicama, curama na stimulacijama, punkcijama, transferima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve budu uskoro trudne

Ljudi ja cu stvarno poludit do ponedjeljka za taj 1.uzv..ko zna sta se desava u maternici, valjda je beba tu, nadam se da se razvija, da kuca srceko...joooj... Samo muke si zadajem..

----------


## mona22

DiDi446,tonkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno u petak
nama betočekalicama,curama na stimulacijama,punkcijam na transferimapuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Dido super, neka ti bude sretno i uspješno, ja nisam ništa popila jer sam dobila poluanesteziju pa nisam ništa osjetila osim neku nelagodu, ne brini nije strašno.
Vatra draga nemoj se briniti bit će to sve u redu, još malo i ponediljak je tu brzo će to proći.

----------


## DiDi446

Hvala vam na podrsci!!!! Lakse je uz vas!!
popit cu neki ibrufencic prije pa kako bude  :Wink:  
Vatra jos maloo izdrzi i ne brini..sve ce biti dobro!!!
Svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*DiDi446* a u kojoj bolnici si? nama u petrovoj daju neki apaurinček i onda nastupa nirvana  :Laughing: 
ja sam prije hsg-a popila na svoju ruku nrufen 500 i normabel. neznam kako je kod punkcija na svoju ruku

----------


## sybylle

*DiDi446*  sretno s punkcijom! Ja sam oba puta popila ibrupofen i normabel (rekli su da smijem). Što se tiče boli, mislim da nije puno pomoglo-više je pomoglo tome da ne paničarim i da budem opuštenija. A bol je izdržljiva i kako god da bilo-prođe  :Smile:  
*Vatra*, zbilja ti se divim na strpljenju s uzvom!!! Mi smo u istoj fazi i ja sam već 2 puta bila i već me opet lagano kopka "da li je sve u redu", mogu si misliti kak je tebi...iako vjerujem da JE sve u redu i da će te uzv jaaako razveseliti kad vidiš srce/srca kako kuca(ju)  :Smile:

----------


## DiDi446

Na sv.duhu sam...ma nitko mi nista nije reko,cak nisam ni skuzila na prvu da je IVF u pitanju  :Smile:  hahaha..bas su me iznenadili...ma ja cu neku tableticu popit pa da mi bude lakse ako nista drugo haha  :Smile: 
Jos jedno pitanjceee ..jesam dosadna...danas mi je js 16mm,endo 7.....i veceras u 22 pikanje( ovitrrele) jel mozda prerano,da li je js dovoljno velika?

----------


## ljubilica

meni je u pon bila js 15,5, endo 8,5 (ak se ne varam) i sinoć sam dobila štopericu tak da smo tu negdje.
pa nazovi gore na humanu i pitaj za lijekove da ne bude ti popiješ i još ti oni daju dodatno  :Shock: 
i ne zaboravi dragog povesti!  :Laughing:  nadam se da ste mislili i na apstinenciju

----------


## DiDi446

Nazvat cu i provjerit za svaki slucaj!!!
hahahaha kakva apstinencija  :Smile:  ...od utorka do petka dovoljno?  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Cure drage sretno svima i da vam bude uspješno.
> Ja u petak na transferu, sestra kaze da sutra odmrzavaju jer su morule pa da do petka dodju do stadija blastociste, joj baš me strah neznam kako jeli ima slučaja da prilikom odmrzavanja ppropadnu, baš me strah ja se nadam da će biti sve ok., ma mora biti., big hug svima.


*Tonkice* držim  :fige:  za transfer! 
*Vatrice*svaka ti čast na strpljenju! Bit će sve u redu, još malo i  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

> Nazvat cu i provjerit za svaki slucaj!!!
> hahahaha kakva apstinencija  ...od utorka do petka dovoljno?


pa 3-5 dana, ovisno o s-gramu. al mislim da je to dosta. taman svježi  :Cool:

----------


## DiDi446

A kod dragog spermio varira...mislim da je ovo ok...kako kazes taman svjeze  :Smile:  
Valjda ce biti dobro!!

----------


## Loly

DiDi sretno na punkciji! I mali ispravak, nije js 16 mm, nego folikul u kojem se nalazi js  :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

Za punkciju 1 JS vam stvarno ne treba nikakva tableta, čak je bolje ne piti jer vam može produžiti krvarenje nakon punkcije. 
Tako sam ja u prvom prirodnjaku mrknula 2-3 voltarena, pa curila danima, drugi put nisam ništa - niti je boljelo, niti krvarilo.

----------


## DiDi446

Loly imas pravo  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

> Za punkciju 1 JS vam stvarno ne treba nikakva tableta, čak je bolje ne piti jer vam može produžiti krvarenje nakon punkcije. 
> Tako sam ja u prvom prirodnjaku mrknula 2-3 voltarena, pa curila danima, drugi put nisam ništa - niti je boljelo, niti krvarilo.


što se tiče voltarena; kad je prije par god mojoj prijateljici pukao čir na dvanaesniku i povraćala krv, na hitnoj su ju prvo pitali da li pije voltarene i ketonale? naravno da je pila zbog bolnih menstruacija, al više ne pije. znam da su dosta jaki i da pomažu ali isto tako mogu pojačavati i krvarenja kao što i sama kažeš

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem za uspješno odmrzivanje i da se eskimići lijepo smjeste kod mamice!
*DiDi*, sretno na punkciji,neka bude kratko i što manje bolno i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stanica bude puna i lijepo se dijeli u nastavku!
*Sandra*,veselim se izvještaju sa prve fm ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*ljubek*,nek te dobro omame sutra  :pivo: ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super duper stanice!
Dragim betočekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !

Mi danas bili kod dr,imam lijepog folikula od 18mm,ovulacija će uskoro...Doktor je predložio da možemo u FET ovaj ciklus ali mi je na knap s poslom,pa odgađamo za iduči ciklus.Još maaaalko i nama vračaju našeg eskimića  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure svima puno sreće  :Smile: 
*žužy* znaš moje izvještaje  :Laughing:  ja pitala jel ima što, kaže on ima, ima.....
eto  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
sutra ujutro opet FM i vađenje krvi, al mislim da sam na punkciji u subotu.... to je kod mene u 10 dana sve gotovo  :Cool:

----------


## ljubilica

*sandra* jesi u stimuliranom ili prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## ana 03

368 Beta 18 dnt

----------


## bubekica

*ana 03* beta se dupla, ali je i dalje jako mala. sto su rekli doktori?

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*,ma bitno da ima što  :rock:  Sretno kooooka!
*ana*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kaj veli dr?

----------


## Sandra1971

*ljubi* na klomifenima sam bila od četvrtka do jučer, danas ništa...

----------


## Inesz

Sandra1971
sretno! ~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

*Inesz* hvala draga  :Wink:  pusa tebi i tvom ljepotanu  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

Sandra1971 želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## Bluebella

Sandra1971 go girl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## snupi

sandric navijamo za tebe! ana kaj su doktori rekli za betu?

----------


## marincezg

> Cure svima puno sreće 
> *žužy* znaš moje izvještaje  ja pitala jel ima što, kaže on ima, ima.....
> eto  
> sutra ujutro opet FM i vađenje krvi, al mislim da sam na punkciji u subotu.... to je kod mene u 10 dana sve gotovo


i ja sam danas bila gore i opet moram sutra, pa se mozda i vidimo...

----------


## Sandra1971

*marincezg* sigurno se vidimo  :Very Happy:  još da znam koja si, jer nas je danas bilo dosta... (nas 16-ak sam prebrojala do 8,00 dok nisam otišla)  :Laughing:

----------


## ana 03

Ja je više ne vadim sigurno.  Bila sam u ponedjeljak na uvz bolio me desni jajnik koji je povećan. 
ništa sad stašno. Endometrij mi je 21 jedino sam to zapamtila. I uvz sljedeći tjedan... Šta dragi Bog da tako će nam biti. Samo meni ni u prvoj trudnoći betica nije bila ekstremno velika A blastice s bile... Vidiim da imaju nove čekalice kojim želim punooooo sreće i uspjeha...

----------


## linalena

sandra i marince ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ klubašice moje sretno

anao3 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~onda da se sve sredi do sljedećeg UZV i pokaže točkica

----------


## Ruthy

> Hvala vam na podrsci!!!! Lakse je uz vas!!
> popit cu neki ibrufencic prije pa kako bude  
> Vatra jos maloo izdrzi i ne brini..sve ce biti dobro!!!
> Svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~


Zar ti nije dr B rekao da popijes normabel i ketonal? Ketonal uzmi bar sat vremena ranije... normabel 5 mg i sve bu dobro..
Imas 1 folikul?  Drago mi je da ides na Ivf... sretno mila

----------


## DiDi446

Ruthy... B.nije bilo...doktorica je pogledala i samo rekla vidimo se u petak..kako to sve brzo ide tek kad sam izasla sam pogledala papire i vidjela sto pise...a trebo bit Aih...ne zalim se  :Smile:  popit cu svakako  :Smile:  

Ana drzim fige!!!
Sandra puno srece!!

----------


## vatra86

Ana sta reci, pa nije bas velika a dupla se..drzim  :fige:  da se sve dobro zavrsi jednim malim smotuljkom
Bubekiceeee???  :Kiss: 
Cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da rasturate i objavite trudnoce

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy... B.nije bilo...doktorica je pogledala i samo rekla vidimo se u petak..kako to sve brzo ide tek kad sam izasla sam pogledala papire i vidjela sto pise...a trebo bit Aih...ne zalim se  popit cu svakako  
> 
> Ana drzim fige!!!
> Sandra puno srece!!


Samo ti popij.. mozda bude jos koji folikulic dajboze pa za svaki slucaj... a i opustis se a to je jako vazno.. ljubim i mislim da ce biti suuper

----------


## Ruthy

> Ja je više ne vadim sigurno.  Bila sam u ponedjeljak na uvz bolio me desni jajnik koji je povećan. 
> ništa sad stašno. Endometrij mi je 21 jedino sam to zapamtila. I uvz sljedeći tjedan... Šta dragi Bog da tako će nam biti. Samo meni ni u prvoj trudnoći betica nije bila ekstremno velika A blastice s bile... Vidiim da imaju nove čekalice kojim želim punooooo sreće i uspjeha...


Sretno Ana!

----------


## Ruthy

I Sandra sreetno... da bude cim vise js!

----------


## DiDi446

Ruthy milaa hvala! Svakako cu popit jedno i drugo...bar necu bit nervozna  :Smile:  i ja se nadam da ce bit super  :Smile:  
ljubim

----------


## Frćka

*Suzy.s* sretno danas! :fige:

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  sendvič i čaša jogurta

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled
čekalicama, pikalicama, onima koje će si danas malo prilegnuti i raskrečiti noge najviše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pusa velka

----------


## Sandra1971

Jutro! Evo tko moze nek mi se pridruži na kavi do 10,30  :Smile:  castim i estrofemom od 2mg  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

Suzy.s sretno danas

----------


## žužy

Jutroo!
Ljubek,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro prejde danas!
suzy.s,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!
Sandra,taman fino polako dojdeš do Kc do pol 11 pa si moremo skup kavicu spiti!I svaka jenega estrofema  :lool:

----------


## Sandra1971

Žužy bas bi mi godilo tvoje veselo društvo!!! :D ovdje na terasi 3,5 zuba i njih 4 svi duplo stariji od mene (osjećam se kao djevojčica  :Razz:  )

----------


## vatra86

Linalena dorucak u potpunosti odgovara..  :Wink: 
Ajmo cure, nek se topic trese od dobrih vijesti danas!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

vatrice kada ti imaš pregled

----------


## Sandra1971

Punkcija u subotu  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Pregled tek u ponedjeljak..luda sam vise, ne osjecam se trudno, a hormoni me pucaju, mucnine svaki dan... A ja pocela biti skeptik po svim pitanjima...jednostavno me peru misli kako nesto nije uredu... Treba me tuci..

Sandra sretno na punkciji!! Da nam budes prava koka!!

----------


## ljubilica

Evo me, osamucena 100%. Dobili smo 5 komada. Sad se valjda vec druze u labosu

----------


## snupi

bravo ljubic, suzi za veliku betu, ja se vratila iz P. sve ok ,  vide se gestacijska i žumančana, 1  plod , za tjedan  dana ponovno uzv!

----------


## Muma

> Evo me, osamucena 100%. Dobili smo 5 komada. Sad se valjda vec druze u labosu


Bravo bravooooo!  :Very Happy:  Nek je party!!!

*Sandra* sretno u subotu!!!
*vatra* ja sam u 18tt i ne osjećam se trudno, dokaz mi je jedino pogled u ogledalo i navlačenje odjeće na sebe. Bit će sve super!
*snupi* bravo! Čestitam!!!

----------


## snupi

ispričajte me ako sam kaj  napisala  tlak mi je danas ludnica, 60/105!

----------


## marincezg

> Punkcija u subotu


odlicno  :Smile:  i sretno jos jednom.....

----------


## suzy.s

moja beta 33,1 vjerovatno opet biokemijska!

----------


## paty

O ne,ne zar opet jako mi je žaoooooooo!
drži se!

----------


## snupi

Suzi drzi se, koliko je to bio  stanican?

----------


## suzy.s

blastica 5 dan

----------


## snupi

da to je malo, drzi se!

----------


## jejja

Suzy drzi se.. 
Vatra zaista te treba preko koljena  :Smile:  nemoj se zivcirati, sve je ok!! Naskodit ces si zivciranjem draga... Ako te tooolikoo muci daj se zaleti privatno na UZ da se smiris, nemoj biti pesimista molim te  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Sandra1971 eto lijepo provedenog vikenda, ne znaš kome će biti bolje tebi ili tm :Cool: 
vatra86 ajd brzo će ponedjeljak i dal rigaš ili samo ti je mučno?

ljubilica da se ta 5-ica ne da druži u labu nego luduje




> ispričajte me ako sam kaj  napisala  tlak mi je danas ludnica, 60/105!


valjda obrnuto?

suzy.s  jako mi je žao, drž se i nakon ljeta dalje u postupke i pretrage

----------


## vatra86

*suzy.s*  :Sad: 
*linalena* samo mučnina za sad, i to ne svaki dan, jucer sam pojela pola frižidera, danas nista ne mogu koliko mi je muka.. kako je tebi?
*jejja* ooo prijateljice stara.. he he ... sta ima kod tebe? uzivas? odmaras? more?
*ljubilice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i da prestanes vise s tim troškovima..  :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*Sandra* mozemo skupa po estrofemub :Laughing:   ja pijem 3x2mg i danas mi kaze sestra da pijem tako do pozitivne bete. Bilo je lijepo cuti pozitivu u njenom glasu. 
*Vatra* ma sigurno je sve dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## Ruthy

> Evo me, osamucena 100%. Dobili smo 5 komada. Sad se valjda vec druze u labosu


Bravooo! Super! ♡

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica super i sretno.
Suzy žao mi je.

----------


## Sandra1971

*Ljubilica, snupi* bravo  :Very Happy:  
*suzy.s*  :Love: 
gore sam zaboravila napisati - punkcija u subotu, ako folikuli ne pobjegnu... kao 2 prethodna puta u prirodnjacima...

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*,u subotu ti bu koji,10.dc?Da nebi zbilja bilo kasno..ipak si ti ranoranioc.Si možda vidla kolki su folikuli danas?  :fige:  da ih ulovite i da budu puni stanica koje će se lijepo dijeliti  :Klap: 
*ljubilica*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da party nadmaši sva tvoja očekivanja i da imate i za transfer i par smrzlića!
*Suzy.s*,jako mi je žao...kaj veli doktor,ponavljaš betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ da se možda ipak okrene na dobro.

----------


## Frćka

*Ljubice* za tulum u labu! :fige: 
*Sandra* sretnoooo!
*Suzy.s*drži se :Love:

----------


## suzy.s

zvala sam u RI i rekli da ponovim betu za dva dana terapija i dalje, pa čemo viditi dali se dupla ili pada!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* draga, kako god bude, na sve sam spremna i ništa me ovaj put ne može niti iznenaditi niti razočarati.... ovaj postupak je stvarno da odradim to i zaključim ovaj dio svog života  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Sandra  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s ako postoji svaka nada ja i dalje saljem debele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra*  :Laughing:  nadam se da je ovo zadnji trosak za hzzo
Ne mogu se smijati, malo me streca al bi najradije pukla od smijeha.
Moram priznati da su me danas tako kvalitetno nadrogirali da sam spavala 3 sata u bolnici. Jos da se nisu izredavale cure na ctg-u, spavala bi cijelu smjenu  :Laughing:  
Inace, taj zvuk ctg-a je u biti melem za usi. Pa kako samo tako malo srceko kucka  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  danas si priuštim paštetu, kud puklo da puklo

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

Vatra uzivanje i more nista, radim,cekam godisnji i mastam o devetom mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

> *Ljubice* za tulum u labu!
> *Sandra* sretnoooo!
> *Suzy.s*drži se



x

----------


## vatra86

Dobro jutro!
Linalena ja svaki dan jedem gluposti, vec 7 dana nisam meso jela..ne mogu ga ni pomirisati, sta mi dodje da jedem to si pojedem. A pasteta je dobra,da..  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sretno svima  :Smile: 
Meni mrvice vracene i sad slijedi cekanje.

----------


## Zima77

Meni muka od mesa samo jedem salate i cokolino

----------


## ljubilica

Hej curke
Zvala sam labos, rekli su da je sve u redu i da ponovno sutra nazovem pa ce mi reci koji dan ce biti transfer
samo da se nastave pravilno dijeliti  :fige: 
malo sam jos izvan vinkla pa svima kolektivne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## riba76

Suzy.s kakva je beta danas?

----------


## vatra86

*ljubilice*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se lijepo razvijaju
*tonkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javis beurinu
*zima77* vidis čokolino jos nisam probala, bas si sad idem napraviti..  :Laughing:  ja jedem sendvice, tjesteninu, sve mliječno, bureke... uglavnom gluposti i primjetila sam da kad nonstop nesto jedem da mi je manja mucnina..a proci ce kad tad... necu se zaliti...samo da si jos mrvicu vidim  ponedjeljak...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

*ljubilice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo razvijanje!
*tonkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javis beturinu!!!!!!!

Ja isto jedem svašta šta mi padne na pamet,ko će uvik pazit  :Smile:  a kad sam imala velike mučnine jela sam pancetu tako da *vatra* probaj i to!

----------


## željkica

ej *vatra* i ja imam u pon uz!i opet strah i nervoza!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## suzy.s

riba76--- sutra vadim opet betu !, ne danas

----------


## DiDi446

Cure...evo prva punkcija odradjena...nazalost punktirali su cistu! Sad cekam doktora zbog dogovora oko stimulacije i u 9 mjesecu ispocetka...

Svim cekalicama ~~~~~~

----------


## riba76

Suzy.s,je skuzila sam naknadno.sorry,drzim fige za betu sutra.

----------


## ljubilica

*DiDi* samo cistu? Jel to bio prirodni ciklus? Bas ni je zao  :Love:

----------


## DiDi446

Prirodni da...za cistu su mislili da je folikul..biologica mi je objasnila da se na uvz-u  ne moze vidjeti tocno sto je,rekla mi je da ponovim hormone i sa svim nalazima na dogovor i da ovo obavezno napomenem! 
Sad nemam pojma da li ce biti sto od ovog ciklusa...bice dobro  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

*DiDi*Zao mi je da je tako ispalo..na stimuliranom ce sigurno biti bolje.. ja sam cesto imala te folikularne ciste, folikul ne pukne pa nastane cista koja pukne kad dodje M..

----------


## žužy

*Suzy.s* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra,ima nade!
*ljubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i pokojeg eskimića!
*tonkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu tam za dva tjedna!
*Sandra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka u subotu bude uspješno,i da uskoro vibramo za transfer!
*DiDi*,grlim draga...
Brzo će taj rujan...pa da se malo bolje sve pokrene  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

I da,big kiss našim trudničicama  :Heart:

----------


## DiDi446

I ja se nadam da ce biti bolje sa stimulacijom,kako god ispalo ovaj put drago mi je da sam krenula na IVF! Nadam se da ce ova M.doc na vrijeme da odma obavim sve hormone (LH,FSH,AMH,progesteron...jel bi trebalo jos nesto izvadit? :Confused:  )



> *DiDi*Zao mi je da je tako ispalo..na stimuliranom ce sigurno biti bolje.. ja sam cesto imala te folikularne ciste, folikul ne pukne pa nastane cista koja pukne kad dodje M..

----------


## vatra86

*željkice* svaki dan imam druge zelje, bas sam zahtjevna, sigurno ce panceta doci na red
*žužy*   :Kiss: 
*DiDi* ja nisam nista vadila, dr mi  je rekao da je svaki ciklus drugaciji, ali ako ce tebi biti lakse mozes izvaditi, mozda se je nesto poremetilo.. nadam se da nije..

----------


## Ruthy

Didi, zao mi je draga : ( 
Mozda bi bilo dobro da izvadis briseve takodjer, cudi me da ti to nisu rekli gore..

----------


## DiDi446

Ruthy draga bice dobro...brisevr sam radila 2 puta...i sve je uredu,zadnje sam radila u 4 mjesecu...mislis da bi trebala opet?

----------


## DiDi446

Vatra...ma kod mene je sve zbrkano...visok amh,nizak lh...pa cu napravit friske nalaze za svaki slucaj  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy draga bice dobro...brisevr sam radila 2 puta...i sve je uredu,zadnje sam radila u 4 mjesecu...mislis da bi trebala opet?


Ajd super.. moraju biti di sest mjeseci, pa valjda ne treba..pusa mila... sigurno je bila klima i ovaj put...  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> I ja se nadam da ce biti bolje sa stimulacijom,kako god ispalo ovaj put drago mi je da sam krenula na IVF! Nadam se da ce ova M.doc na vrijeme da odma obavim sve hormone (LH,FSH,AMH,progesteron...jel bi trebalo jos nesto izvadit? )



izvadi svakako antitijela na štitnjaču i TSH i ft4, ne mora biti početak menstrualnog ciklusa

----------


## snupi

prolaktin , testosteron,LH, FSH,estradiol  od 3 do 5 ciklusa,AMH,TSH, FT3 i FT4 - nije vazan dan ciklusa. Progesteron- 21 dan ciklusa.

----------


## ljubilica

Jutro, castim  :Coffee:  i  :pivo: 
Transfer je peti dan, imamo blastice. Ponosna sam na samu sebe

----------


## tikki

Super ljubilica!

----------


## Ruthy

> Jutro, castim  i 
> Transfer je peti dan, imamo blastice. Ponosna sam na samu sebe


Bravo. Svi smo ponosni! Danas je transfer?

----------


## bubekica

Oces reci - idete na blastice... Jesu li ti rekli koliko ih se oplodilo?

----------


## ljubilica

Transfer je u utorak. A ne govore koliko ih se oplodilo, al da, ide se na blastice (krivo sam se izrazila) pa cemo u utorak znati da li ce biti smrzlica. Pretpostavljam da je vise od dvije. Meni je i ovo napredak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica super  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Zvuči super ljubi!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

Ljubilica bravo!!!! Ja prezivjela punkciju-2JS, transfer(ako ga bude)u ponedjeljak

----------


## bubekica

naravno da je napredak! ja mislim da su se sve oplodile, sumnjam da bi isli na transfer 5d sa samo 2 oplodjene  :Wink: 
vibram za dalje i za smrzlice po koje ces ici za par godina!

----------


## tina29

*ljubilice* pa koje divne vijesti!  :pivo: 
držim fige na rukama i nogama,neka ti nas ovaj puta jako razveseliš sa pozitivnom betom!  :fige: 
puse!

----------


## tina29

*sandra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: !
sretno!

----------


## riba76

Ljubilice...bravo!!

----------


## ljube

> Ja prezivjela punkciju-2JS, transfer(ako ga bude)u ponedjeljak


Sandra, naka se sada lijepo oplode, navijam!

----------


## željkica

*sandra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!
*Ljubilica* bravo!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Ja prezivjela punkciju-2JS, transfer(ako ga bude)u ponedjeljak


ponosni smo na tebe   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Frćka

*Sandra, Ljubica* za transfer! :fige:

----------


## žužy

Sandra,bravo!Neka bude dobar tulum i da ti vrate čvrste i tvrdoglave zametke koji se nebudu dali  narednih 9 mj. od mame!Brzo ti ih vračaju,ali neka,najsigurniji su kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Sandra sretno :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
suzy.s, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 12xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni) 18.07.
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET) 24.07.
tikki, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni  ICSI, 1xFET) 24.07.
Frćka, Ri, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 26.07.
merssi, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 26.07.
riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 29.07.
mona22, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF) 29.07.
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 30.07.
theorema, Vg, IVF  (nakon 2xIF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF/ICSI) 30.07.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Sandra1971, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF, 1 IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
meki, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xAID, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
marincezg, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  
7/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
malianđelak, Betaplus, AIH (nakon 2xAIH); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
mateaaa28, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Matko, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); 
Nina30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); roan, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH); 
sanjalica82, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
una99, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF); 
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mativa, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tigrical, tiki_a, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Bubekica i ja bi u rubriku čekanje bete...

----------


## piki

Ljubilica i Sandra ~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
Bubekica je kao i uvijek vrijedna! Lijepa lista.

----------


## ljubilica

*Sandra*  :Very Happy:  presretna sam zbog tebe. Valjda ce nam doci neki Jadranko ili Jadranka (tak moja mama zove djecu zacetu u ljeto)  :Laughing: 
*Tigrical*  :fige: 
*Bubekica* ak su se sve oplodile morat cu zagrlit doktora  :Laughing: 
Inace, nakon punkcije nisam imala ni kapi krvi a sad neke zilice pomjesane sa sluzi  :Confused:  molim vas recite da je to normalno

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilica  :Very Happy:  super draga..nis ne brini za zilice..kad ti je transfer?

Sandra bravo na hrabrosti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum

Tigrical Za tebe posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubi bravo za listu, mislila sam da ce nas u lipnju biti vise trudno.. Ajde srpanj!!!!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* trudnice moja zaboravna-peti dan!!!!!!! Ide se na blastice

----------


## bubekica

*ljubilica* ne brini za zilice, to je normalno!
*tigrical* daj mi u pp posalji detalje postupka, pliz.  :fige:  na 100-tu!

----------


## Sandra1971

imam mali ispravak za listu-ako to nešto znači, do sada sam bila 2x u prirodnom i ovo mi je 3x u prirodnom ciklusu  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek bravo za listu  :Wink: 

Sandra za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oprosti sto pitam, ali zasto ne probas stimulirani? Vidim da ti je ovo vec 3. prirodnjak...

I svima ostalima naravno saljem puno vibrica za postupke  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubimitka81 imala sam i 3 stimulirana  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Aha, sorry.. S mobitela ne vidim ni potpis ni listu kako treba... :Wink:

----------


## riba76

Bubekica wow... :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice, malo zaboravljam da, istina..ali bas toliko da ne znam da blastice idu 5 dan,pitam te kad je to? Kad ti je 5 dan?  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

u utorak 23.07, punkcija je bila u četvrtak 18.07  :Laughing: 
valjda sam ti dobro objasnila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Dobro si mi objasnila..  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

tigrice AltGr+1 x milijun!  :Very Happy:  Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## lucija83

> Bubekica i ja bi u rubriku čekanje bete...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> tigrice AltGr+1 x milijun!  Kad vadiš betu?


U ponedjeljak.

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica* jesam ti rekla da ih se više oplodilo i da ćete ići na blastice! Juppppi!!!  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da se upravo častiš s nekim bambusićem jer poslije nećeš  :Wink:  
*sandra* super! Sad očekujemo lijepe vijesti o tvojim lijepo oplođenim stanicama! 
*tigrical*  :fige: 
*bubekica* hvala za listicu! Napokon dvoznamenkasti broj trudnica  :Klap:

----------


## tina_julija

Super je lista! Mozda da smo prije pocele kuditi ih da ne valjaju mozda bi i pocetkom godine bilo ovoliko trudnica! Cestitam svima! Moram podijeliti s vama danasnju situaciju, naime menga kasni tjedan dana, nis posebno za mene, kupi me muz s posla i trazi me nesto, a kako je svadba prolazila pored nas govorim mu: sta si nam rekao? I stanem i razmislim sta sam rekla?! Pitam njega, veli on pa i ja se cudim sta mi to govoris ima kakvih novosti da ja ne znam?! Hmm, cisto sumnjam sa nasom dijagnozom...  :Smile:  naravno da je bilo zafrkancije da ga varam i to ali veli nema veze priznat cu ga ali nemoj da je kinez neki..  :Wink:

----------


## Mary123

Bubekica ne idem u postupak ovaj mjesec radi klamidije...čekam m pa novi bris pa ćemo onda znati šta dalje...

----------


## Kadauna

> *bubekica* hvala za listicu! Napokon dvoznamenkasti broj trudnica


i dalje je lista nazalost otuzna, broj trudnoca na forumu na ocigled opada...... tuzno je ovo sve skupa

----------


## riba76

Ima i clanak na jutarnjem na naslovnici
 :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

*muma* bio je radler (naravno cijelih 2dcl jer se kosi s mojim dukanom i 3 cigarete  :Laughing: ) i bilo je dobro društvo. kao da sam bila vani  :alexis: 
cure, mene i dalje bole jajnici kao kod jače ovulacije, pa punkcija je bila u četvrtak, posebno desno gdje je bilo više folikula. jel moguće da ima/bilo još folikula??? jedva vozim... također jedva čekam da završim  s poslom i legnem u svoj krevet, duša mi spava. ovi utrići imaju posebnu moć u mom slučaju  :Laughing: 
ahhhh kad će utorak .....

----------


## bubekica

Ljubilica, to je normalno, po meni bi to trebala malo laganije, ja sam i na transfer jedva dosla koliko me boljelo.

----------


## ljubilica

pa ne naprežem se.... trudim se čuvati maksimalno. čak ni krevet ne napravim. al moram doci nekako do posla, makar bi radije bila doma  :Sad:

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo i mene nakon odrađenog postupka, krajem 6-tog mjeseca sam počela s terapijom Gonalima, ukupno 30 gonala + ovitrelle. 13 d.c. je bila aspiracija 1 oocite i 16 d.c. ET jednog zametka ( 4-tvero stanični 3 dan). Dobila sam malog borca na čuvanje 12.07.2013. i sad čekam BHCG 26.07.2013.
A napokon sam dočekala nalaz Amh na V.V. i nije baš sjajan. Rezultat je 5.2 pmola/L. Sad bar imam objašnjenje za manjak folikula...

----------


## snupi

nisam u toku sa zbivanljima posto sam postala ko trnoruzica- pola dan prespavam! Svima  curiama  u kojim god da su fazama saljem puno  dobrih vibrica! Tasha moja suborko iz Petrove za veliku betu !!

----------


## Frćka

*Tasha* da se mrvica izbori i ulovi čvrsto za mamicu! :fige: 
*Vatrice* za dugo i strpljivo iščekivani uz! :Heart: 
*Sandra* za dobitni transfer! :fige: 
*Tigrical* za beturinu koju željno iščekujem da objaviš! :Very Happy: 
Svima puno sreće u svemu što iščekuju i svi postupci da budu dobitni od srca vam želim!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## tetadoktor

milion AltGr+1 za *Sandru1970*!!!!

ostalima šaljem  :Coffee:  :pivo: za dobro jutro

----------


## žužy

:fige:   :fige:  za lijepe vijesti od tigricel i Sandre1971!

----------


## mona22

Jutro cure...ja jutros radila test jer me ovo neizvjesnot izluđuje i naravno opet negativno :Sad: 
Piki,Frćka~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu :Kiss: !
Svim ostalim curama pino sreće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jutro ljepotice

tetaD thx na kavici i pivici, mmmmm finoo

za sve danas puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## linalena

mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je test pokvaren i da će beta pokazati finu brojkicu (tak je meni bilo)

----------


## piki

Jutro curke!
Mona, potpis na Linalenu da je krivi test. Malo je i rano, 11 dnt 2dn mrvice, pa ako test nije osjetljiv još ima šanse. Koji test je bio u pitanju?

----------


## jejja

Tigrical  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i jos toliko za betu....
Vatra ~~~~~~ za ultrazvuk i  :Heart:  nek bude cim vise lijepih vijesti danas

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Tigrical  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i jos toliko za betu....
> Vatra ~~~~~~ za ultrazvuk i  nek bude cim vise lijepih vijesti danas


X

----------


## Sandra1971

Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba...
nema transfera, OPET se ni jedna nije oplodila.

----------


## ljubilica

*Sandra*  :Love:

----------


## linalena

ajme Sandra žao mi je jako, drž se :Love:

----------


## mona22

Sandra1971 jako mi je žao :Love: 
Piki test bio gravignost mini...iskreno i ja se nadam je kriv test,što da ti kažem samo nam još nada ostaje...kakva je situacija od tebe jel ideš vadit betu ranije držim ti  :fige:  i naravno  :fige:  za Frćku i da nam javite veliku betu :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Sandra,pa kak  :Sad: 
to zbilja nekaj nije normalno,da se skoro nikad ne oplode,kad bi barem više bilo prilike doči nekak do lijepog zametka..
Dal ti doktor kad kaj veli,kaj je sad rekel ak si se čula s njim?

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* pa tak.... ne pitaj uopće kaj mislim  :voodoo:  
kaj ima reći... za mene je ovo konačno kraj odlazaka na brdu... i mogu ti reći da mi je drago kaj je gotovo, jer mi se bljuje od svega - pogotovo od riječi: "ni ovaj put se nisu oplodile"

----------


## žužy

Mrzim taj glupi osječaj nemoči..

----------


## Muma

*Sandra* jooooj, a baš sam se nadala ovaj put! Pa kak se opet nisu oplodile? To je koma! Mogu samo misliti kako se osjećaš  :Sad:  Baš mi je jako žao!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## riba76

Mona22, držim fige  :fige: 
pa kakve su ovo sve loše vijesti... i još jučer onaj članak u jutarnjem, baš tužno  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba...
> nema transfera, OPET se ni jedna nije oplodila.


strašno mi je žao Sandra, baš jako. Znam da je saga s brdom završena, ali jeste li razmišljali o drugim opcijama?

meni i dalje nije jasno zašto ti nisu išli na ICSI ako ste i ranije imali situaciju da se IVF-om jajne stanice ne oplode, unatoč tome što nemate dijagnozu mušku. Nije mi jasno zašto su čekali opet što će se dogoditi samo IVF-om!? 

a u drugim klinikama po defaultu rade ICSI ako je malo stanica, npr. u prirodnjaku. Meni ovakva praksa iskreno nije jasna.......

----------


## Sandra1971

*Kadauna*  :neznam: 
a, ništa - sad umjesto estrofema, maznula jedan normabelček pa jurim na posao.... 
svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budete sretnije od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

sandra, jako mi je zao... obavezno pitaj dal je slucajno radjen icsi, ako nije, neka ti kazu zasto.... grlim.

----------


## marincezg

> Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba...
> nema transfera, OPET se ni jedna nije oplodila.


zao mi je sandra... drzi se...ja sam se nadala da ce kod tebe biti sve ok
ni kod mene punkcije nije bilo,  opet je puknul folikul

----------


## Muma

> meni i dalje nije jasno zašto ti nisu išli na ICSI ako ste i ranije imali situaciju da se IVF-om jajne stanice ne oplode, unatoč tome što nemate dijagnozu mušku. Nije mi jasno zašto su čekali opet što će se dogoditi samo IVF-om!? 
> 
> a u drugim klinikama po defaultu rade ICSI ako je malo stanica, npr. u prirodnjaku. Meni ovakva praksa iskreno nije jasna.......


Meni isto ovo nije jasno. Sandra i ja smo u istoj klinici a meni su prošli put s pola js radili IVF a s drugom polovicom ICSI samo zbog toga što u prvom postupku nismo punkcijom dobili js. A s-gram nam je odličan. Tako da, ne rade ICSI isključivo kad je muški faktor u pitanju. Zašto su išli na takav rizik  :Nope: 

*marincezg* žao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*bubekica* nemam snage, danas sam zadnji puta bila gore i zadnji puta komunicirala s ikim s brda...niti ću zvati niti pitati - od toga nemam više ništa...

----------


## hrki

Sandra1971,marincezg cure žao mi je.Šaljem ogroman hug :Love:  :Love:

----------


## žužy

...pogotovo jer su bili upučeni u to da joj je ovo bio posljednji postupak na teret države zbog godina.Pa bi čovjek očekival da bi napravili sve što se može,ako se može, da se dobije materijala za transfer..

----------


## snupi

marincezg i sandra ne znam sto reci! drzite se!!! :Love:

----------


## ljube

> ...pogotovo jer su bili upučeni u to da joj je ovo bio posljednji postupak na teret države zbog godina.Pa bi čovjek očekival da bi napravili sve što se može,ako se može, da se dobije materijala za transfer..


Upravo tako!

Uf Sandra što reći...ljuta sam baš jako, žao mi je draga.

----------


## Strašna

*Sandra1971* grlim draga.......  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

da nisam slučano prejudicirala, nisam htjela, možda sam krivo shvatila, ali kako si napisala da nije bilo oplodnje, ja zaključila da su radili "samo IVF"

----------


## Kikica1

Nisam pratila tvoju pricu Sandra  :Love: 
Frcka, voljela bih da betica ipak bude u plusu...kako god bilo, ipak ces tek sad tocno znati na cemu si pa se veseliti ili skupljati pozitivu za novi postupak.
Vatrici vibre do neba da joj bebica mahne rukicama i nogicama pa da prestane sama sebi coprati i prihvati da je zaista TRUDNA  :mama: 
a Tigrici vibram da je doslo vrijeme  :Wink:  Za beturinu (iako nisam pojma imala da je cekamo)
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa nek si svatko uzme za sta mu je potrebno!

----------


## tonkica

Sandra jako mi je žao 
Mona možda je test nevaljan, držim fige da beta dokaze suprotno, sretno.

----------


## Sandra1971

Kadauna.... U svih 6 postupaka na papirima piše IVF,nigdje ICSI

----------


## Inesz

sandra1971,
žao mi je draga.

 :Sad:

----------


## sybylle

Sandra1971, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ovo mora biti frustrirajuće...

----------


## innu

*Sandra1971* zao mi je :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Cure ja TRUDNA!!  :Laughing:  srceko kuca! Veliki smo 13 mm. I cista na desnom j.je velika 5 cm, tako da mirujemo.. Samo mi nije jasno ja sam si izracunala da sam 6+5 a dr 7+6.. ZM je bila 5.6. Pa koliko je onda to?
Sandra tvoja vijest me sokirala totalno..ne znam sta reci osim da mi je strasno zao
Mojoj Frcki i Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Kikica  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Vatraaaaaa  :Smile:  bravo za  :Heart:  napokon si docekala trudnice draga, jel sad vjerujes napokon??? Ajmee divan dan danas  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~ za sve u iscekivanjima, trudnicama skolski do kraja... Bas mi je par lijepih vijesti trebalo.

----------


## bubekica

vatra, divno!!!!!!
(mislim da je 6+6?)

----------


## Argente

vatra, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Sandra1971  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Bubi znala sam da ces ti to izracunati..danas idem kod svog gin pa neka racunaju tamo..

----------


## tigrical

Imam betu jeeeeee!!!!

----------


## Argente

tigre, ovo mi je najdraža beta godine  :Heart: 
runda za tebe, TM-a i za cijeli forum  :pivo:

----------


## Frćka

> Imam betu jeeeeee!!!!


Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Opet nemam na mobu skocice, pa skacem svejednoooo! Tigriceeee jup jup jupiiiiiiiiii! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> tigre, ovo mi je najdraža beta godine 
> runda za tebe, TM-a i za cijeli forum


eto me na rundu, može li janjetina i jasto Argente?

Tigrice, čestitam od  :Heart:  jako, jako, jako mi je drago, ove trudnoće maratonki su posebno drage (druge please oprostite)

----------


## snupi

vatrenko bravo za srceko(ti si tjedan dana ispred mene znaci da ti je ovo 7 tj.), tigrical bravo za betu i mislila sam da bude pozitivna!

----------


## Argente

Nego šta, janjetina, jastog i otvoren šank do jutra!
 :njam:  :pivo:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## bubekica

*tigriceeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

forum hop!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

> strašno mi je žao Sandra, baš jako. Znam da je saga s brdom završena, ali jeste li razmišljali o drugim opcijama?
> 
> meni i dalje nije jasno zašto ti nisu išli na ICSI ako ste i ranije imali situaciju da se IVF-om jajne stanice ne oplode, unatoč tome što nemate dijagnozu mušku. Nije mi jasno zašto su čekali opet što će se dogoditi samo IVF-om!? 
> 
> a u drugim klinikama po defaultu rade ICSI ako je malo stanica, npr. u prirodnjaku. Meni ovakva praksa iskreno nije jasna.......


*Sandra* stvarno mi je žao draga  :Love:  Nije da ja sad ikoga branim na VV ali nama su u zadnja 2 postupka radili ICSI, pa sam ja sad zadnji put to tek skužila i pitala zašto, jer prije nitko to nije ni spominjao. Rekla je biologica da je spermiogram bio super (svi parametri prolazni) ali  su ipak radili ICSI jer već imam puno postupaka iza sebe pa možda pomogne. Tak da mislim da oni dosta paze na sve. Ne znam kak sad nisu.
*Marince zg* drži se draga  :Love: 
*Tigrical i Vatra* čestitke cure :Very Happy:

----------


## Kikica1

Vatrica, po meni si pri kraju 6tt. Odi na lilypie ili tako nesto pa tamo napravi ticker, bude ti racunalo u dan  :Grin: . I nekad i tocnije izracunava nego ginekolozi.
Tigrice, pa draga, sta rec, aleluja!  :Grin:  I ja bi rado rundu  :pivo: za tebe, tvog dragog, i cijelu ekipu s odbrojavanja! Bravo, zelim ti dosadno i kulerski do kraja!

----------


## jejja

> *tigriceeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> forum hop!


X x x x x x x x x x x  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Tigriceee,super  :Smile: !

----------


## tigrical

> eto me na rundu, može li janjetina i jasto Argente?
> 
> Tigrice, čestitam od  jako, jako, jako mi je drago, ove trudnoće maratonki su posebno drage (druge please oprostite)


Prva pozitivna beta nakon 10 godina MPO-a i 17 postupaka!!! Ajme meni!

----------


## vatra86

TIGRICAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!! Weeeeeeeeee!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ajde nabaci brojcicu!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Tigrical* idesssss!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

13 dnt 245
To je već poduplana.

----------


## riba76

TIGRICEEEEEEEE  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kolika je?!

----------


## riba76

brža si od mene  :Smile: 
bravo bravo bravo čestitam!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Tigrice cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

tigrice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno, uživaj draga

----------


## phiphy

> Prva pozitivna beta nakon 10 godina MPO-a i 17 postupaka!!! Ajme meni!


*
Toooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! *   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Baš mi je jako, jako drago!!!

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical draga ajme pa čestitam 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Tigriceeeee*, beta je odlična. Evo ja popila malo Malvazije za tvoju betu i *Vatrino* srce
Cure sretno do kraja  :Klap:  :Sing:  :pivo:

----------


## vita22

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za moju najdražu tetu betu na forumu *TigricaL*  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

Tigrical,jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!
Vatrice,čestitke na malom srčeku!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Cure ❤ ste!

----------


## DiDi446

Vatrice...cestitam na malom srculencu <3
TigricaL juhuuu..cestitam  :Smile: 
Sandra zao mi je...sto reci  :Sad: 

Svim tuznicama veliki zagrljajj!

----------


## saan

Tigrical..... prekrasne vijesti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mima235

*sandra* žao mi je  :Love: 
*tigrical* čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*vatra*  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Bravo *tigrical*!!!! Nakon svih postova, što više reći...weeeeeeeeeee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marlen

Tigrical najiskrenije čestitke, ajme što volim kad maratonke objave betu! Možda (bojim se i pomisliti) je ovo godina maratonki, pa jedva čekam  svoj postupak (možda na jesen)!
Iako sam danas dobila vješticu ova vijest mi je uljepšala cijeli tijedan- skoro pa je godina dana od mog zadnjeg postupka.
Ovo je baš za slavlje  :pivo:  :njam:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zima77

Tigrical čestitam i uživaj u tom daru

----------


## Ginger

Tigriceeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
E za ovo cu i ja drmnut jednu rundu, pa kud puklo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*tigricel* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
*vatra*  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno.....
želim vam školske trudnoće do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

> Prva pozitivna beta nakon 10 godina MPO-a i 17 postupaka!!! Ajme meni!


Divno! Cestitam!

----------


## Sandra1971

> *Sandra* stvarno mi je žao draga  Nije da ja sad ikoga branim na VV ali nama su u zadnja 2 postupka radili ICSI, pa sam ja sad zadnji put to tek skužila i pitala zašto, jer prije nitko to nije ni spominjao. Rekla je biologica da je spermiogram bio super (svi parametri prolazni) ali  su ipak radili ICSI jer već imam puno postupaka iza sebe pa možda pomogne. Tak da mislim da oni dosta paze na sve. Ne znam kak sad nisu.


Ma niti ja ne okrivljavam nikoga  :Smile:  da su nam svi doktori i sestre kao ovi na VV-gdje bi nam bio kraj.... ogorčena sam jer više nemam šansu, a ne zato što nije uspjelo  :Cool:  kako god probali- neće pa neće.... svi su nam nalazi ok, al očito nešto ne valja pa neće  :neznam:  da smo barem dobili dijagnozu, mogli smo se usmjeriti na rješavanje toga, ali....  :Laughing:  i zbog toga se loše osjećam jer ne znam što bih sad sa sobom...

A sad je ta priča gotova, mogu vas samo čitati i veseliti se s vama kada koja ostane trudna ( misleći: blago njima da se bar meni i MM dogodila ta sreća) i misleći o tome kako se svaka od vas grozno osjeća kad ne uspije, kad nema JS, kada se ne oplode, kada je beta 0 - jer sam ja sve to prošla i taj strašni osjećaj svaki put do sada imala .....
Uh, kad sad čitam što sam gore napisala, osjećam se još gore kad pomislim na sve vas koje ste godinama u MPO i koje ste prošle xy postupaka.... ja sam godinu i pol, 6 postupaka i muka mi je od tih par, a nemam se pravo žaliti  (sram me bilo  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## žužy

> *tigricel* čestitam od srca 
> *vatra*  prekrasno.....
> želim vam školske trudnoće do kraja


Veeeeeeeliki potpis!
I još veči  :Kiss:  *Sandri*!

----------


## Mury

*tigrice*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: !!!! Baš si mi uljepšala dan!!!
*Sandra1971*  :Love: , jako, jako mi je žao, nemam pametne riječi  :Sad: ....drži se draga!!!
*Vatra*, čestitke na srčeku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Prva pozitivna beta nakon 10 godina MPO-a i 17 postupaka!!! Ajme meni!



pridružujem se čestitkama, *Tigrice*, ovo zaslužuje posebnu zdravicu i bilježim se za jastoga pa jenjetinu (molim napraviti nove smajliće)  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## innu

Tigrical  :Very Happy:  tooooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## coolerica

Ama crkla bi da nisam nasla vezu na ovom zabitom otocicu. Pala je i koja suzica. Tigrical kao i kad smo se cule i dalje nemam pravu rijec. Al srce mi je golemo,golemo...

----------


## piki

> Ma niti ja ne okrivljavam nikoga  da su nam svi doktori i sestre kao ovi na VV-gdje bi nam bio kraj.... ogorčena sam jer više nemam šansu, a ne zato što nije uspjelo  kako god probali- neće pa neće.... svi su nam nalazi ok, al očito nešto ne valja pa neće  da smo barem dobili dijagnozu, mogli smo se usmjeriti na rješavanje toga, ali....  i zbog toga se loše osjećam jer ne znam što bih sad sa sobom...
> 
> A sad je ta priča gotova, mogu vas samo čitati i veseliti se s vama kada koja ostane trudna ( misleći: blago njima da se bar meni i MM dogodila ta sreća) i misleći o tome kako se svaka od vas grozno osjeća kad ne uspije, kad nema JS, kada se ne oplode, kada je beta 0 - jer sam ja sve to prošla i taj strašni osjećaj svaki put do sada imala .....
> Uh, kad sad čitam što sam gore napisala, osjećam se još gore kad pomislim na sve vas koje ste godinama u MPO i koje ste prošle xy postupaka.... ja sam godinu i pol, 6 postupaka i muka mi je od tih par, a nemam se pravo žaliti  (sram me bilo )


Strašno mi je žao draga Sandra :Crying or Very sad:  Imaš se pravo žaliti i stvarno te nema čega biti sram! Grozno je kako se sve navrti u krivom smjeru. Drži se i javljaj!

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure, hvala vam.... o *piki* naravno da ću se javljati, ostati ovdje s vama što god da se desi i plakat ću i radovati se s vama.... pa vi me jedine razumijete  :Naklon:

----------


## piki

Samo da i tu javim moja beta je 0. Sad sam čekalica ne zna se čega i kada će to biti.

----------


## Sandra1971

o *piki*  :Crying or Very sad:  ne i ti.... k vragu, tak sam danas nabrušena.... žao mi je draga, jako...  :Love: 
sve je tako u glavnom nepošteno, nisam dugo ovdje, al nekak mi se čini da je sve manje sretnica kojima se ova borba isplati i ostvare trudnoću

----------


## tigrical

Vatra čestitam na srčeku! Sada samo mirno.

Sandra, žao mi je. Hrabro dalje!

----------


## Sandra1971

Sve cure ovdje mogu razumjeti i shvaćam što osjećaju... ali *tigrical* ne  mogu uopće zamisliti kako se ti sad osjećaš  :Very Happy:  nisam ni znala koliko tvoja borba traje (ja sam ovdje jako kratko pa pokušavam sve pohvatati).... draga, uživaj u svakoj sekundi svoje prekrasne trudnoće...  :Kiss:  čestitam još jednom od  :Heart: 
 :Very Happy:   :pivo:

----------


## arlena

Piki,sandra zao mi je  :Love: 
Tigrica,10 godina  :Shock:  ajme, zelim ti sve skolski do kraja!! Cestitke!!
Vatra cestitke na  :Heart: 

Mima235  :fige:  za uzv sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Ma vjeruješ ti meni da je uopće ne znam kako se osjećam! Nestvarno mi je...

----------


## riba76

Tigrical :Wink:

----------


## riba76

Tigrical,kad je uzv?

----------


## Sandra1971

mogu mislit... u stvari ne mogu.... ja sam samo malo išla na VV i već sam kukala kako mi je previše i dosta.... sad kad sam vidjela danas tvoj post  :Embarassed:  da se pokrijem ušima po glavi i  :Ups:

----------


## linalena

> Ma vjeruješ ti meni da je uopće ne znam kako se osjećam! Nestvarno mi je...


upravo tako, ne možeš ni reći "svi su mi osjećji izmješani", čista zbunjola
no malo po malo će ti se pokazivati neki novi osjećaji i jednostavno zahvaljivati na tom srcu ispod srca
a kako mi je BB rekla i pritom se zaljubiti u svoje tijelo

----------


## Sandra1971

o da *linalena* baš si tak ti izgledala onaj dan na kavi  :Laughing:   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Draga *tigrice*, pa ovo je pre-pre-pre-prekrasnooooo!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!! kakve divne vijesti! Držim rukonožne fige da sve bude školski do kraja.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Sandra1971*  žao mi je  :Love:  šaljem ti virtualne zagrljaje draga! Znam da je sada sve još friško, ali provjeri jesu li vam (i ako nisu zašto nisu) radili ICSI. Neobično je da na samo dvije JS nisu išli metodom koja bi dala veće šanse za oplodnju... 

*Vatra*, a što reći? Osim,   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  čestitke na srčeku, želim ti najmirniju i najdosadniju trudnoću!

----------


## ljube

Tigrical, pridružujem se čestitkama  :pivo:  , sretno i školski dalje!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical,kad je uzv?


06.08.

----------


## mostarka86

tigrice, divne vijesti, čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

Tigrical, cestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tigrice cestitam na divnim vijestima  :Very Happy: 

Piki zao mi je zbog neg. bete  :Love: 

Tikki kako je netko gore napisao, nek ovo bude godina maratonki  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Piki draga žao mi je.

----------


## bubekica

*piki* grlim.

----------


## frka

> tigre, ovo mi je najdraža beta godine 
> runda za tebe, TM-a i za cijeli forum


Samo da potpisem! Bravo, tigrino!

Hug tuznicama...

----------


## željkica

*Piki* draga žao mi je!!!!!!!!!!!
*Tigrice* cestitam na divnim vijestima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

> *Piki* draga žao mi je!!!!!!!!!!!
> *Tigrice* cestitam na divnim vijestima!!!!!!!!!


potpisujem!

----------


## mona22

Piki drag žao mi je  :Love: !
Tigrice  čestitam na lijepim vijestima :Klap: !

----------


## anddu

Evo jedna ranojutanja za tigricu  :pivo: , uživaj, zaslužila si!

sandra, piki :Love:

----------


## lucija83

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA E SAD SE MOGU BAR VIRTUALNO IZVRIŠTAT!!!!!
Čestitam Tigrice i neka ti bude savršena trudnoća, ovo je nešto genijalno!!! sretno sretno sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

tigrice čestitam ti od srca na lijepoj beti i neka trudnoća do kraja bude za 5+. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

TIGRICAL još jedna runda za sve na račun ovako lijepih vijesti!!!

Vatra super za srčeko!

----------


## Frćka

Sandra, Piki! Zao mi je cure jako! :Sad: 
Vatrice, za tvoje slatko srceko nazdravljam!
Tigrical, uzivaj u zasluzenoj nagradi, sve skolski ti zelim do kraja! Zatresla si zestoko forum i beskrajno obradovala svih! Uzivaj u svakom momentu, docekala si ga napokon!  :Smile:  pusaaaaa
Ostalim cekalicama kojecega, sve najbolje od srca zelim!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

Curke da nazdravimo  :pivo: 
Vracene mi 2 blastice na cuvanje, smrzlica na kraju nemamo. Radjen je klasicni ivf, nije bilo potrebe za icsi (6mill pokretnih) makar mi je biologica rekla da je bio smanjen volumen a to mi je i mm rekao kad je dao uzorak.

Sad samo opusteno!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Curke da nazdravimo 
> 
> Nazdravit svakako!!!
> 
> 
> Sad samo opusteno!!!


A ovo mi je najbolji dio u MPO-u... :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Imam betu jeeeeee!!!!


Idesh draga! PA ti stvarno, ono zaista imaš betrurinu.
Ajde da jednu u tvoje ime drmnemo, onako na tašte!  :pivo: 
Živjela ti meni i neka bude školski do kraja

----------


## marincezg

> Samo da i tu javim moja beta je 0. Sad sam čekalica ne zna se čega i kada će to biti.


a joj...... zar opet, nije fer, zao mi je...drzi se .....

----------


## bubekica

> Curke da nazdravimo 
> Vracene mi 2 blastice na cuvanje, smrzlica na kraju nemamo. Radjen je klasicni ivf, nije bilo potrebe za icsi (6mill pokretnih) makar mi je biologica rekla da je bio smanjen volumen a to mi je i mm rekao kad je dao uzorak.
> 
> Sad samo opusteno!!!


super za blastice! sto je bilo s ostalim embrijima?

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* 2 nezrela a 3 se oplodila, 2 do blastica a treci stao s razvojem.

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje!!!
[
B]tigrical[/B] čestitke do neba!!! upornost se uvjek isplati
svim tužilicama jedan veliki :Love:  znam kako je!!!
evo i moja beta je skroz pala (2biokemijska), vještica stigla................. i sad čekam krajem 9 mj novi FET!!! a do tada vam želim puno pozitivnih beta!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba..nek se to fino primi. Mi u zadnjem isto imali 6 mil, ali su bili lijeni pa je radjen ICSI.. 
Tigrical sad ces nazdravljat sa sokicem.. Neka neka!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*vatra* mm je u zezanciji trazio pismeni dokaz da su mu decki bili tako vrijedni i brzi  :Laughing: 
zadnji put je bilo samo 2mill pokretnih. Izgleda su se uozbiljili  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

*Suzy.s* žao mi je jako...Skupi energije i nek ti jesen donese sreću!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

ljubilice, koliko je bilo oplođenih js?

----------


## riba76

suzy.s  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

suzy :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sara38

> Imam betu jeeeeee!!!!


Ovo sam dugo čekala i već sam doma nazdravila, a na kavici ću sigurno opet! Prekrasna vijest, draga želim ti prelijepu trudnoću kakvu sam i sama imala!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*Inesz* do blastica su stigle 2 od potencijalne 3. Ostale 2 su bile nezrele

----------


## Sandra1971

*ljubilica*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sad samo laganini dok nam ne javiš troznamenkastu beturinu  :Bouncing: 
*suzy.s*  :Love: 
*frćkice* *marincezg* kako ste mi?

----------


## ljubilica

Joj Sandric da bar!!!! Pa nitko sretniji!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Ja vjerujem u to - čvrsto i jako, jako  :fige:

----------


## Argente

piki, marincezg, suzy.s - žao mi je i vibram za nove pobjede na jesen!

ljubilice - tisuću AltGr+1 i za tvoje blastice
(a stvarno mi se smuči kad vidim kojeg potencijala imaš ali NE, super je terapiju namjestiti da se dobije taman za jedan transfer, sačuvaj bože da je ostalo i za FET!  :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------


## Frćka

> *ljubilica*    sad samo laganini dok nam ne javiš troznamenkastu beturinu 
> *suzy.s* 
> *frćkice* *marincezg* kako ste mi?


Ja na plazi lovim energiju! Sutra ujutro idem do dr. da dogovorimo za dalje! Moram smislit sta da ga pitam, neke dodatne pretrage, kazu treba pojacat cirkulaciju, a ja se i sad pokrivam dekom i stalno mi zima, dok je drugima toplo, pa...ako iko ima kakvu ideju, dobrodosla je!

----------


## ljubilica

> piki, marincezg, suzy.s - žao mi je i vibram za nove pobjede na jesen!
> 
> ljubilice - tisuću AltGr+1 i za tvoje blastice
> (a stvarno mi se smuči kad vidim kojeg potencijala imaš ali NE, super je terapiju namjestiti da se dobije taman za jedan transfer, sačuvaj bože da je ostalo i za FET! )


al bitno je to da kad sam danas rekla dr da idem sutra raditi (nije bio moj dr) dobila jezikovu juhu da sam neodgovorna, da moram odrediti prioritete, da mi je *HZZO* *DAO* *LIJEKOVE* a ja skoro pa nezahvalna. 
Da, vidim i ja da imam potencijala al svedena sam na minimum  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*ljubilice*  :Very Happy: ,neka bude pravo poštena beta za dva tjedna!  :fige:  svim srcem!
Dragim tužnicama šaljem ogrrromnu pusu!
A svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu beticu!
I da što prije dođe taj željno iščekivani rujan,pa da se malo forum trese od lijepih vijesti!

----------


## tina29

*ljubilice* fige do neba i nazad!

----------


## tikki

> al bitno je to da kad sam danas rekla dr da idem sutra raditi (nije bio moj dr) dobila jezikovu juhu da sam neodgovorna, da moram odrediti prioritete, da mi je *HZZO* *DAO* *LIJEKOVE* a ja skoro pa nezahvalna. 
> Da, vidim i ja da imam potencijala al svedena sam na minimum


Uh... kako me ovo ljuti! Još tako komentirati kako ti je HZZO dao lijekove, kao da su nam lijekovi milostinja ili poklon, a sve smo mi to kroz poreze i doprinose platili. 
Ali, neka se tvoje blastice lijepo smjeste u buši, to ti od srca želim!!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Da, ljubilice, kako možeš biti tako nezahvalna! Kad ti je HZZO već dao lijekove i nudi ti bolovanje do bete, a ti zapela raditi i raditi... Baš svašta.  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

Neznam koga da nazovem u famozni hzzo pa da posaljem 20dkg kave kao znak zahvale za lijekove koje su mi dali. Sta jadna zena sve ne dozivi  :Sad:  
Al bas me briga, nadam se uspjehu pa da ih moje oci vise ne vide.
Ko ih sljivi. 
Zao mi je sto nije bio moj doktor ili doktorica, sigurna sam da bi moja pitanja dobila kvalitetniji odgovor.

----------


## ljubilica

I da, uopce me nije pitao sta radim! Valjda se pretpostavlja da cijepam drva i mjesam nad mjesalicom i to od sutra  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube

> al bitno je to da kad sam danas rekla dr da idem sutra raditi (nije bio moj dr) dobila jezikovu juhu da sam neodgovorna, da moram odrediti prioritete, da mi je *HZZO* *DAO* *LIJEKOVE* a ja skoro pa nezahvalna. 
> Da, vidim i ja da imam potencijala al svedena sam na minimum


pa ovo je presmiješno, da HZZO dao lijekove, ma stvarno velikodušno od njih kad svojim obveznicima plaćanja doprinosa za obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje tako galantno poklanja lijekove, bome taj dr. ima zbilja pomaknutu percepciju funkcioniranja države

ljubilica, sretno!

----------


## marincezg

> *ljubilica* :-D :-D :-D sad samo laganini dok nam ne javiš troznamenkastu beturinu :bouncing:
> *suzy.s* :love2:
> *frćkice* *marincezg* kako ste mi?


ja sam tak, tak... bilo je i boljih dana :)
nadam se da cemo za tj. dana biti na moru pa cu biti bolje :)
kako si ti???

----------


## vatra86

neko zatisje tu? valjda poceli godisnji? e kad ce taj 9 mj. da ovaj topic opet ozivne!!
di su nam *betocekalice* ??? kad se bete vade? piski test? nesto? netko?  :Laughing:  uopce mi nije dosadno...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Marincezg* Dišem i to je za sada dovoljno  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

Ja sam danas vadila betu... I opet ništa  :Sad: 

ALI sutra (tj sad je to već danas) idem na dogovor za dalje, pa javim kada je nova bitka!

----------


## Sandra1971

tikki jako mi je zao...grlim...

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro  :Coffee:  i da nitko nema problema zbog vrućina

tikki žao mi je :Love:

----------


## jejja

Tikki zao mi je.. nek jesen donese puno pozitive na ovaj forum...

----------


## ljubilica

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~ da iduca bitka urodi plodom!!! Samo hrabro zenska!  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Moze li se kako pozuriti nalaz papa testa? Sad mi sestra u gin. kaze da se ceka do 6 mjeseci?! Jesu oni normalni?? I kako da ja dobijem nalaz za deveti mjesec? Shvacaju li oni da je to bitna pretraga i da je 6 mjeseci mrrvicuu predugo i nedobog nekima prekasno? A iz principa necu radit privatno jer za neki klinac placam osnovno i dopunsko zdravstveno....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma kako 6 mj. pa gdje si ti to vadila papu? To je stvarno predugo zovi ili piši mail HZZO-u u ZG

----------


## ljubilica

*jejja* da li si napomenula za što ti je bitan taj papa?? uostalom, svaki je jako bitan... mislim da se naši zagrebački rade u zavodu za javno zdravstvo (ili tako nekako) pa bih ja njih kontaktirala npr.? još su neke cure pisale da se čeka jako dugo
potpisujem mali mimi-šalji mail ili zovi

----------


## marincezg

> Moze li se kako pozuriti nalaz papa testa? Sad mi sestra u gin. kaze da se ceka do 6 mjeseci?! Jesu oni normalni?? I kako da ja dobijem nalaz za deveti mjesec? Shvacaju li oni da je to bitna pretraga i da je 6 mjeseci mrrvicuu predugo i nedobog nekima prekasno? A iz principa necu radit privatno jer za neki klinac placam osnovno i dopunsko zdravstveno....


pa jesu li oni normalni??? 
najdulje do 2 mj. bi se trebalo cekati....

----------


## Frćka

Tikki, jako mi je zao... Neka ti jesen donese srecu!
Sto se tice pape, u 10 mjesecu su mi rekli nalaz za tri mjeseca, kad sam rekla za sta mi je, sestra mi je rekla da moj dr. vidi i prije u kompu i tako je i bilo jer sam u 11 bila na prvom postupku, a papu sam dobila tek u 1. mjesecu ove godine! Oni to znaju, sad mi je rekao da napravim sve u 9 mj. i da se javimu 10 sa svim papirima, pa znaju i oni da se papa ceka!

----------


## vatra86

Tikki zao mi je da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo...
Jejja 6 mj???? Pa to jos nisam cula..kod nas mjesec dana, a sad kad su godisnji 2 mjeseca.predlozila bih ti privatno ili probaj zvati laboratorij di to rade pa pitaj.. Stvarno nemam pojma..

----------


## jo1974

> Moze li se kako pozuriti nalaz papa testa? Sad mi sestra u gin. kaze da se ceka do 6 mjeseci?! Jesu oni normalni?? I kako da ja dobijem nalaz za deveti mjesec? Shvacaju li oni da je to bitna pretraga i da je 6 mjeseci mrrvicuu predugo i nedobog nekima prekasno? A iz principa necu radit privatno jer za neki klinac placam osnovno i dopunsko zdravstveno....


ja sam sad svoj zadnji papa test  dobila u roku od pet dana moja sestra ga je čekala 4mjeseca,u čemu je kvaka ja sam jako uporna pa idem glavom kroz zid:
1. doktorici sam rekla da napiše da je hitno i da mi treba radi ivf-postupka
2.kad sam saznala da su u petak tek otišli brisevi na citologiju u utorak sam se fino uputila na citološki odjel tražila odgovornu osobu,zamolia sam je dali se može to ubrzati i voala rekla mi je da dođem oko 14h,potpisala mi je nalaz i dala u ruke i tako svaki puta.
3.nalaz pape i brisevi mogu se dulje obrađivati jedino ako ima prisutnih bakterija što je izuzetak.

budite uporni cure i tražite i kucajte gdje god vam padne napamet,negdje če vam otvoriti i pomoći.

----------


## hrki

> Moze li se kako pozuriti nalaz papa testa? Sad mi sestra u gin. kaze da se ceka do 6 mjeseci?! Jesu oni normalni?? I kako da ja dobijem nalaz za deveti mjesec? Shvacaju li oni da je to bitna pretraga i da je 6 mjeseci mrrvicuu predugo i nedobog nekima prekasno? A iz principa necu radit privatno jer za neki klinac placam osnovno i dopunsko zdravstveno....


Draga i kod nas se čeka po par mjeseci na nalaz. Probaj pitati sestru da platiš papa test, to ti je nekih pedeset kuna i meni je onda nalaz bio gotov za tjedan dana.

----------


## jejja

Nisam ga jos radila, trebala sam u ponedjeljak ali mi je M dosla pa sam zvala za prebacit se za par dana i usput pitala koliko se ceka nalaz, sokiralo me kad mi je sestra rekla..  pitat cu dr.kad dodjem da se to nekako ubrza ali eto takve informacije daju da se kod nas u Ri toliko ceka..napomenula sam sestri da mi je hitno pa je rekla da nek vidim s dr.kad dodjem . Ma i da mi nije hitno kakve su to fore 4,5,6mjeseci? Definitivno cu se zaliti negdje ako se to ne moze rijesiti u nekom realnom roku..
Hrki pa nije poanta da placam nesto sto hzzo pokriva, pa za svaki vrag dajemo lovu i treba se bunit a ne placat dodatno.. nije mi stvar 50-200-500kn vec mi je ovo katastrofa..

----------


## hrki

> Nisam ga jos radila, trebala sam u ponedjeljak ali mi je M dosla pa sam zvala za prebacit se za par dana i usput pitala koliko se ceka nalaz, sokiralo me kad mi je sestra rekla..  pitat cu dr.kad dodjem da se to nekako ubrza ali eto takve informacije daju da se kod nas u Ri toliko ceka..napomenula sam sestri da mi je hitno pa je rekla da nek vidim s dr.kad dodjem . Ma i da mi nije hitno kakve su to fore 4,5,6mjeseci? Definitivno cu se zaliti negdje ako se to ne moze rijesiti u nekom realnom roku..
> Hrki pa nije poanta da placam nesto sto hzzo pokriva, pa za svaki vrag dajemo lovu i treba se bunit a ne placat dodatno.. nije mi stvar 50-200-500kn vec mi je ovo katastrofa..


Znam ja jako dobro da nije poanta da se plaća nešto što HZZO pokriva, ali ja nisam imala izbora nalaz mi je bio hitno potreban za histeroskopiju. Ili sam mogla platiti ili čekati nalaz par mjeseci i sve odgoditi. Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas se sad čeka 3mjeseca rezultat pape, prije bilo 3 tjedna. Užas

Ja sam radila privatno, znam da plaćam hzzo, ali nemam živaca za to njihovo. Isto sam radila tako baš radi ivf-a

----------


## vatra86

Dok nalaz dodje vec mozes karcinom dobit..tako sam ja skoro i po brzom postupku zavrsila na operaciji...bas je katastrofa s tim zdravstvom

----------


## Argente

*jejja*, pitala sam ja sestru kod svog ginića - kako to da ja dobijem papu za tjedan dana, a druge žene čekaju mjesecima? Rekla je da zavede pretragu kao hitnu. Tako da sigurno postoji ta opcija.

*tikki*, žao mi je  :Love: 
i odmah  :fige:  za sljedeći put

----------


## tigrical

> *jejja*, pitala sam ja sestru kod svog ginića - kako to da ja dobijem papu za tjedan dana, a druge žene čekaju mjesecima? Rekla je da zavede pretragu kao hitnu. Tako da sigurno postoji ta opcija.


Isto i kod mene. Jesi joj rekla da ideš u postupak?

----------


## tonkica

Tikki jako mi je žao, i ja ti držim fige za sljedeći put.

----------


## anđeo26012013

Ja sam čekala zadnji put 3tj,pa jesu oni normalni zakaj tako dugo čekat!!??U 11mj trebam ponovit,pa ne bum se valjda šokirala kad bu mi rekla koliko se dugo čeka nalaz?

----------


## jejja

Argente,Tigrical rekla sam sestri telefonom,budem jos doktorici naglasila jer me nece pustit na fet bez nalaza..ali realno postupak ili ne nije ok da itko ceka nalaz koji nije nevazan tako dugo.. prodje mi kroz glavu kad sam imala frku s cin-om sta bi bilo da sam onda cekala 6 mjeseci..

----------


## Muma

*tikki* grlim te!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Kod nas se papa čeka 8 mjeseci, pa ja platim 100kn i dobijem nalaz za 3-8 dana. Hitni slučajevi se isto čekaju, i do 6 mjeseci. Tako mi je rekla ginekologica! Užas i sramota!!! Koji to hitni slučaj može čekati mjesecima?!

----------


## žužy

> *tikki* grlim te!!! 
> 
> Kod nas se papa čeka 8 mjeseci, pa ja platim 100kn i dobijem nalaz za 3-8 dana. Hitni slučajevi se isto čekaju, i do 6 mjeseci. Tako mi je rekla ginekologica! Užas i sramota!!! Koji to hitni slučaj može čekati mjesecima?!



Ovo mi je  :Shock:  :drama: 

*Tikki*,žao mi je draga... :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

evo da i ovdje javim da je prestalo i moje odbrojavanje bar što se tiče ovog postupka beta 0,2

----------


## riba76

Mona22  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*mona*, :Love:

----------


## bubekica

jos jednom - velike cestitke nasoj (zasad) jedinoj srpanjskoj trudnici!
preostalim betocekalicama cvrsto drzim fige za iduci tjedan  :Smile: 
tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj i vibram za nove pobjede!
 :pivo: 

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5x IVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (1)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
riba76, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF) 29.07.
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 30.07.
theorema, Vg, IVF  (nakon 2xIF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF/ICSI) 30.07.
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 01.08.
Anna1, VV, 1.IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
meki, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xAID, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  
7/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
amy2004, Petrova, AIH;  Anaši1507, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); 
ARIANM, Vg, FET (nakon 1xAIH; 5xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF); 
tajcigb, VV, IVF/IVSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

09/2013: MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF); Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET); mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF); Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF);

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); 

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hannah8, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, Loly, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Ima da sve čekalice bete popune ovu srpanjsku prazninu  :fige:

----------


## innu

E pa *bubekica* svaka čast za listu! :Klap: 
 Evo ja tamo u svibnju pa za drugi put, ne bilo ti teško :Grin:  mozeš nadopisat 10ivf/icsi kbc Rijeka.
A našoj, za sad jedinoj srpanjskoj trudničici čestitam i ja još jednom!!!

----------


## Ginger

tikki i mona  :Sad:  zao mi je

Muma, ja bih rekla da nase ginicke salju na isto mjesto, al meni je moja rekla da se ceka 2 mjeseca
vidjet cemo....

----------


## tigrical

Aaaaaa na listi sam

----------


## Mali Mimi

he,he  i to jedina pa baš upadaš u oči!

----------


## vatra86

> Aaaaaa na listi sam


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bubekice svaka cast jos jednom.. Jos mi nije jasno di ih pohvatas sve?  :Laughing: 
Poz svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama bete i on-go!

----------


## tigrical

Sad sam na kompu, kad pišem s moba pola teksta mi ne stavi, zašto? Uglavnom, prije sam napisala da ostalim betočekalicama želim da mi se pridruže!

----------


## Mury

*tikki* i *mona22*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: ...držite se, pokušajte ljeto iskoristiti, a onda ćemo sve koje čekamo na jesen u dobitne do kaja i Amen  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anna1

tigrical kapa do poda i niže....

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam nalaz pape zadnji put čekala 4 mj.  i išla sam u postupke bez da sam saznala rezultate nažalost, baš su me izludili, trebalo je biti gotovo za 2 mj. na kraju je bilo tek za 4. valjda mi onaj moj ginekolog nije napisao hitno! Na svu sreću pa je nalaz bio OK

----------


## Argente

> he,he  i to jedina pa baš upadaš u oči!


nego šta, kraljica ima cijeli mjesec samo za sebe!  :alexis:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bila nedavno afera oko toga u Sisku mislim da su te odgovorne osobe čak dobile otkaz jer se čekalo po 6 mj. na nalaz papa testa
http://tinolovka-news.com/vijesti-hr...ma-ceka-nalaze

----------


## tikki

Samo da javim update.... mi idemo po novu šansu u 8 mjesecu, odmah nakon GO. A sad mali odmor od svega do iduće M  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*tikki* napunite baterije i u nove kasno ljetne pobjede

----------


## nana0501

drage moje evo i mene napokon do vas
moja mala ljepotica je dobro raste, papa i spava

sad prvo da cestitam mojim tipkalica sa kojima sam i plakala i veselila se kao i one samnom prvo *linalena tvoja beta me rasplaka i malo srceko
vatra moja draga  čestitam
snupi i tebi draga*
*ginger, innu, vrci, zima i naravno tigrical* velike cestitke i milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skolske trudnoce i lake porode
*ljubilice* cuvaj svoje mrve i javi najvecu betu
*tiki* za 8 mj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

nana  :Zaljubljen:   uživaj u malenoj, i ona u tebi

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme - morala sam se malo udaljiti od svega i pomiriti sa situacijom.

*Radujem se sa svima koje ste imale razlog za veselje i uistinu suosjećam s vama koje ste doživljele nešto tužno.*

Ja se evo nalazim u prvom ciklusu nakon stimuliranog postupka - i kako izgleda ovulacije neće biti.  :Crying or Very sad:  Znam da se to može nekad jednostavno dogodi, ali sam svejedno u badu jer u 22 ciklusa kako mjerim BT to nikad nije bio slučaj- nadam se da mi se nije nešto trajno poremetilo kroz lijekove.

----------


## Mali Mimi

nestrpljiva anka to je normalno da ti se poremetio ciklus nakon stimulacije, treba tijelu tj. hormonima par mjeseci da dođu na svoje, zato se ne bedirati nego shvati to kao normalu

----------


## Kadauna

> nestrpljiva anka to je normalno da ti se poremetio ciklus nakon stimulacije, treba tijelu tj. hormonima par mjeseci da dođu na svoje, zato se ne bedirati nego shvati to kao normalu


dopunila bih samo da nekim ženama treba par mjeseci da dođu na svoje - a druge/ipak rekla bih većina normalno ovulira sljedeći ciklus. Isto tako je normalno da - iako mlada u godinama - nemaš svaki ciklus i ovulaciju pa možda je to takav ciklus ili ti je ovulacija jednostavno kasnije ili imaš malu cistu, sve je to normalno, događa se bez obzira na stimulaciju - tako da ne brini za sada.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala cure! Nadam se ipak da će ovako biti samo ovaj ciklus -  jer se još uvijek (unatoč dijagnozi) nadamo prirodnoj trudnoći - a bez ovulacije nema nade, a bez nade nema sreće.

----------


## vatra86

Tikki odmori se sad tih mjesec dana a onda u uspjesan postupak

Nana draga hvala! Nadam se da uzivas u svakoj sekundi sa svojom bebicom..uzivajte

Anka nis ne brini..to se sigurno samo ovaj ciklus, bit ce to sve ok do slijedeceg postupka..drzim fige

----------


## Sandra1971

*nestrpljiva anka* neka ti moj rođendan donese svu sreću na konzultacijama za postupak  :Laughing:  (vidim datum u potpisu) 
meni se svašta poremetilo od hormona i mislim da je to, kako su cure već napisale-normalno
*tikki* sretno, neka ti slijedeći postupak bude dobitni i zadnji  :Love: 
*nana0501* uživaj u svakoj sekundi s princezom  :Zaljubljen: 
svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Hvala, Sandra!!!* Nadam se da će doktor pojačati terapiju a da neće biti onako kako je najavljeno u medijima: da će bolnice od jeseni srezati lijekove drastično radi ušteda koje im je država nametnula. Već i ovako nismo imali neki super rezultat postupka (vidi potpis) a nismo imali ni smrzlića. 

Kako će onda tek biti ako mi i ovo malo lijekova koje sam dobila smanje?! Ili ako terapiju ne smanje, ali na slijedeći postupak budem morala čekati i do godinu dana?!?!?!

----------


## tina_julija

Slijedeci ciklus zovem 1dc i mozda idemo u postupak!!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Da i ode javim, beta 11 dnt 208.5 samo da bude za dalje sve u redu

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam i ~~~~~ da sve bude skolski..

----------


## sara10

*Tonkice* čestitam ti i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

Nisam u toku uopce,danas mi dolazi komp napokon....pa cu ovako napamet...zelim vam svu srecu i pozitivne bete,mirne i dosadne trudnoce! Od srca vam to zelim....ja sad danas 37+2....u terminu,cekamo i odbrojavamo....kazu dr moglo bi i prije termina...jedva cekam.....pusa svima

----------


## Mary123

> *nestrpljiva anka* neka ti moj rođendan donese svu sreću na konzultacijama za postupak  (vidim datum u potpisu) 
> meni se svašta poremetilo od hormona i mislim da je to, kako su cure već napisale-normalno
> *tikki* sretno, neka ti slijedeći postupak bude dobitni i zadnji 
> *nana0501* uživaj u svakoj sekundi s princezom 
> svima ostalima


I meni je rodjendan tada pa zelim puno srece....

----------


## sybylle

*Tonkice* čestitam! Neka i dalje sve bude kako treba!  :Very Happy:  Baš je lijepo čuti i malo dobrih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Nisam u toku uopce,danas mi dolazi komp napokon....pa cu ovako napamet...zelim vam svu srecu i pozitivne bete,mirne i dosadne trudnoce! Od srca vam to zelim....ja sad danas 37+2....u terminu,cekamo i odbrojavamo....kazu dr moglo bi i prije termina...jedva cekam.....pusa svima


*Sanda1977* SRETNO!!!!!

----------


## mona22

Tonkice  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## tonkica

Cure jel mi moze koja od vas reci jeli mi se vidi potpis jer ga ja ne vidim

----------


## lasta

Vidi se potpis i beta....cestitam

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Lasta evo i ja tek sada vidim, misla sam da nesto krivo radim.

----------


## vatra86

Tigriceee??? Ja odbrojavam s tobom do uzv...  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

_Tonkice_ - jesi ponavljala betu jučer? Javi nam rezultat! Znaš da vibramo s tobom!

----------


## tikki

Tonkica čestitam!
Za današnje betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## tonkica

Tikki hvala
Anka misla sam da mi jučer radi Dr. Medjutim zeznila sam se tako da betu vadim danas popodne, sve vam javim.hug

----------


## žužy

*ljubilice,anna*,  :fige:  :fige:  do neba!!
*tonkice*,nek se beta lijepo podupla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> *ljubilice,anna*,  do neba!!
> *tonkice*,nek se beta lijepo podupla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x

malo se svercam, cure cekaaaaam vas za listuuuuu!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice i sve ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Sandra1971

trebam pomoć.... iza svake punkcije do sada dobila sam 20DC... zadnji postupak, kad mi je rečeno da nema ET (ponedjeljak), pitao me dr. kad idem na more i rekao nek stavljam utriće cijeli tjedan da si "namjestim" vješticu.... ja poslušala, ali eto još uvijek ništa, a za 2 dana putujem na more i sad me zanima da li mi itko išta u svezi ovoga može pojasniti.... inače, prošle godine nakon postupka s klomifenima nisam dobila 2 mj  :Razz:  mislim, znam da se nemam čemu nadati (trudna nisam), al nekako mi se neda zavirivati na plaži 500 puta dnevno u badić  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

*betočekalice*  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

koliko je proslo od zadnjeg utrica? ja uzimam duphaston i dobivam 3-12 dan od zadnjeg, mislim da se do 14 dana od skidanja s progesterona tolerira.

----------


## Sandra1971

danas je 6.dan od zadnjeg.. nisam ga skroz poslušala pa sam pila do subote, ne do nedjelje  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

e, da *bubekica* imam update  :Laughing:  ovulacijska trakica danas mi je pozitivna?!?!  :Shock:

----------


## tonkica

Moja beta danas 973.9 drage moje hvala vam na podrsci, presretna sam, samo da bude dalje sve u redu

----------


## Frćka

*Tonkice* bravo!!! Samo naprijed! Čestitam još jednom! :Klap:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Bravo *Tonkice*  :Very Happy: !!!
*Sandra1971*, samo da znaš da su meni ovul.trakice bile pozitivne kad sam bila trudna, i od sad mi je pravilo pred betu prvo pišat ovul.trakice, pa tek onda hcg trakice....i u to ime Sandra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## snupi

ljubic  i anna drzite  se!

----------


## Sandra1971

Bravo *tonkice*!!!
*Mury* mislim da je dr.na punkciji sve povadio, a da se ovo događa od klomifena, kao i prošle godine  :Laughing:

----------


## riba76

Sandra...bas nas smrdaju ti hormoni..ja sam odlucila vise ne slusat nikakve (ne)simptome jer tijelo uopce ne reagira prepoznatljivo....
Nadam se da si dosad vec nesto saznala....a jedino bi fer i ispravno bilo da je ipak nekako zaboravio malu mrvu negdje  koja ce te razveslit  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (2)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
hannah8, PFC Prag
meki, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xAID, 1xIVF, 1xFET)
sanjam, Vg, 1.IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
zoki28, Cito, FET (nakon 3xAIH,2xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);

ON-GO  
8 i 9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; arlena, VV, 1. IVF;
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF);
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET);
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
Loly, Cito, IVF /ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); 
saan, VV, 1. IVF; sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
tikki, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET; 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); 
tina_julija, VV, IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI/TESA);
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikki, TinaB, tina_julija,  Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## saan

Bubi...  Ti si vidim aktivna i na ovoj vrućini :Smile:  svaka čast.. Pozz.  S mora

----------


## tetadoktor

Bubi,  :pivo: za listu

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure svima morski pozdravi! Riba76 danas mi je 27DC i nema ništa novo,ne znam sto se dogadja..sve mi se poremetilo...

----------


## Loly

*Bubi*  :Naklon:  za listu!

----------


## tigrical

Imamo srce ❤

----------


## riba76

trigrical!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Sandra, hm....

----------


## Sandra1971

Tigrical hop,hop za srceko!!!! Čestitam draga!!!!                            Riba76,nema hmm,danas 1DC  :Smile:  moram ja imati krvavo more,svake godine  :Sad:

----------


## saan

Tigrical!!!  :Smile: <3<3<3

----------


## innu

> Imamo srce ❤


 :Heart:  Bravo!!!!

----------


## phiphy

> Imamo srce ❤


Eheeee, k'o da sam znala da danas ide neka objava, noćas sam te sanjala  :Laughing:  . Jako, jako mi je drago!!! Čestitam od srca (za srce)  :Grin:  !

----------


## tonkica

Tigrical juhuuhu bravo za srceko., uzivaj.

----------


## Frćka

> Imamo srce ❤


Kako predivna rečenica za pročitati!!! Jupiiiiii! Bravooo! :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

> Imamo srce ❤


ajme, prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

Tigrical  :Smile:   :Heart:  divno  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Imamo srce ❤


Jeeeeeeeee!!!   :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tigrice jupi!!!

----------


## Anna1

Tigrice superička za srculence

----------


## coolerica

ošo  :Aparatic:  stiglo  :Heart: .. fer i pošteno.   :Klap:

----------


## lucija83

> Imamo srce ❤


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

> Imamo srce ❤


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Klap: 
Jeeee!

----------


## Ginger

tigriceeeeee
jeeeeeeee

----------


## Kadauna

cestitam tigre  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

bravo tigricu!!!

----------


## dino84

*Tigrice*, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

jedan  :Very Happy:  za tigričino lavlje  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

I ja cu jos jednom za seficu nasu  i njenog malog lavica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Tigrice*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: !!!! Baš si mi uljepšala ovaj dan!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

> I ja cu jos jednom za seficu nasu  i njenog malog lavica


Htjela sam napisati tigrica a ne lavica.. :Laughing: *

----------


## Argente

ma bitno da je neki animal print

----------


## Sonja29

Tigrice cestitam!

----------


## tetadoktor

za početak  :pivo: za tigricu i njeno  :Heart: 

a onda svima ostalima  :Coffee:   za dooooobro jutro!!!!

----------


## Muma

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:  bravo za srculence!!! Nek je sve školski do dolaska smotuljka!

----------


## linalena

tigrice bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

cure dobro jutro  :Coffee:  i ventilator na najjače, sladoled i lubenica se hlade, ručak se ne kuha jer je ostalo nekaj od sutra.

----------


## Strašna

*Tigriceeeee* bravooooooo! Čestitam!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

tigrice, veselim se! zelim ti skolski sve do poroda (i porod naravno  :Smile: )

----------


## Snekica

tigrice  :Very Happy:  za srce i najdivniju trudnoću!  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:  :Zaljubljen: 
eto, ošla nam još jedna maratonka... razrijeđujemo se, ha?!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> eto, ošla nam još jedna maratonka... razrijeđujemo se, ha?!


pa bilo bi i vrijeme, cekamo jos neke  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Čuj Sneki, mi vanjske koje smo hodočastile u ZG na šetnju za plodnost smo većinom zatrudnile - iz RI nas 4, iz VŽ njih 2 - tako da nemaš brige  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bogme da iz prošlogodišnjeg auta kojim smo išli na šetnju plodnosti od nas 5 sad su 4 trudne i to sve pa mogu reći maratonke, s tim da Lucija83 baš nije bila puno aktivna prošle godine

----------


## tikki

Tigrice, čestitam na  :Heart:  i želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja!!

----------


## Ginger

> Čuj Sneki, mi vanjske koje smo hodočastile u ZG na šetnju za plodnost smo većinom zatrudnile - iz RI nas 4, iz VŽ njih 2 - tako da nemaš brige


eeeeee, nek se zna  :Smile: 
Sneki moja, uskoro, uskoro
joj, kad nagodinu bude navala na setnju, ha ha

----------


## mare41

tigrice draga, napokon, cestitam
ajme sta veseli kad maratonke pokleknu, poanta je da treba ici na setnju
cekam da sankerica rodi pa ce opet navecer tocit rakiju

----------


## DiDi446

Tigrice cestitam!!! Wiiiiii

Ja sam jucer vadila sve hormone,i 17.9 na konzultacije za postupak! 

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Curke, ljubim vas!

----------


## ljubilica

Curke, kakve su vam menge nakon neuspjelog postupka? Mene ova trenutno izludjuje. Prvo, jedva je krenula, pa je krenula kao iz kabla puna 3 dana. Za mene apsolutno netipicno, al ok popila sam skoro 3 kutije estrofema pa mozda nije ni cudno. Medjutim, danas smo se keksnuli (mislim da mi je 5dc) jer eto  :Laughing:  i kad sam kasnije piskila i obrisala se na papiru je bilo neka 2 ugruska :Confused: 
Sorry sto sam tako zorno predocila al eto, to mi je nesto novo  :neznam:

----------


## lucija83

> Bogme da iz prošlogodišnjeg auta kojim smo išli na šetnju plodnosti od nas 5 sad su 4 trudne i to sve pa mogu reći maratonke, s tim da Lucija83 baš nije bila puno aktivna prošle godine


Neka ste vi meni trbušaste sve nitko sretniji od mene, a za moju prošlogodišnju neaktivnost krivite moj posao jer stvarno me  zeza u zadjne vrijeme, i da nikad neću zaboravit onu šetnju dan nakon punkcije, mislila sam da ću crknut od bolova ali svejedno sam išla, i srce mi kao kuća što se dogodilo toliko predivnih trudnoća da vam ne mogu opisati!
Sretno svim curama!!!

----------


## bmaric

> Curke, kakve su vam menge nakon neuspjelog postupka? Mene ova trenutno izludjuje. Prvo, jedva je krenula, pa je krenula kao iz kabla puna 3 dana. Za mene apsolutno netipicno, al ok popila sam skoro 3 kutije estrofema pa mozda nije ni cudno. Medjutim, danas smo se keksnuli (mislim da mi je 5dc) jer eto  i kad sam kasnije piskila i obrisala se na papiru je bilo neka 2 ugruska
> Sorry sto sam tako zorno predocila al eto, to mi je nesto novo


ljubilica, meni je nakon prvog postupka bila m normalna, a nakon drugog mi je isto tako bilo kao kod tebe, ali to je sve normalno... ipak je stimulacija bila.

----------


## Snekica

> srce mi kao kuća što se dogodilo toliko predivnih trudnoća da vam ne mogu opisati!
> Sretno svim curama!!!


Debeli *X*
Ginger - na iduću šetnju dolazimo sa autobusom  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Bila na prvom pregledu, imamo jednu mrvicu :Smile:  sve je u redu, nema još otkucaja jer je rano danas 5 tjedana i 5 dana, za tri tjedna opet. Pozdrav svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Debeli *X*
> Ginger - na iduću šetnju dolazimo sa autobusom


Da samo nek se ovo pročuje pa kad svi pohrle tamo, bude nas više nego u Međugorju :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> Da samo nek se ovo pročuje pa kad svi pohrle tamo, bude nas više nego u Međugorju


 :Laughing:  
tonkice čestitke još jednom! AltGr+1 za kucajuće srce!

----------


## bubekica

evo jedne brzinske liste, nadam se da nema previse gresaka.
cestitam *hannah8*!
nema me do 26.8., bjezim iz hrvatske bez kompa, zelim vam svima ugodan ostatak ljeta i uspjesne postupke/cekanja/iscekivanja/spontane trudnoce. veliki  :Kiss: 

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
meki, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xAID, 1xIVF, 1xFET)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
zoki28, Cito, FET (nakon 3xAIH,2xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);

ON-GO  
8 i 9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; arlena, VV, 1. IVF;
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF);
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET);
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
Loly, Cito, IVF /ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET);
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); 
saan, VV, 1. IVF; sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  
sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 
tikki, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET; 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); 
tina_julija, VV, IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI/TESA);
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lana77, lana2401, lara39+, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja.,  Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, Strašna, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Bubekice sretan ti put! Mozak na pasu i uzivaj!  :Kiss:

----------


## nina70

> Imamo srce ❤


 :Joggler:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tigrical & Tonkica* -  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

Cure ima neko da se sprema u postupak kod dr L u IVF centru?

----------


## vatra86

Mare sta ne ide on na GO u 8 mjesecu?

----------


## Snekica

> Cure ima neko da se sprema u postupak kod dr L u IVF centru?


mare157 lijepo te opet čitati na ovim stranicama! Je li vi to krećete na drugo?  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare157

> mare157 lijepo te opet čitati na ovim stranicama! Je li vi to krećete na drugo?


Ha, ha , neznam jel smijem priznati, ali a ha  :Wink:  Cuj nitko da krene iz one stare ekipe pa evo ja da probijem led.

Neznam kad je na go, nisam ga ni zvala. Cujem da nema neke navale kod njega pa se ne ceka, a meni se svakako ne zuri. Zanimalo me da li ima ko da se sprema pa da se sjetim kako to ide  :Razz:

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro svima, evo dijelim kavicu  :Coffee:  i rakijcu jutarnu  :pivo:  , pa neka uzme tko god đto želi ili može

----------


## vatra86

Mare posaljes mu sms pa on tebe nazove..tako ide kod njega..  :Smile: 

Kaduna ja sam na ocijedjenoj naranci i limunu..to mi tako pase ujutro..

----------


## Ginger

jutrooo

he, Kaduna kad nudi, onda nudi pošteno  :Smile: 
ja ću ipak samo kaficu

mare157, he, ima nas dovoljno ludih koji su išli i na treće  :psiholog:

----------


## Strašna

Lijepo je ovdje vidjet staru ekipu, drage i hrabre ženice......
Pratim vas..... <3

----------


## mare157

> jutrooo
> 
> mare157, he, ima nas dovoljno ludih koji su išli i na treće


Ginger drago mi je. Nedavno sam rekla prijateljici da cemo krenuti na drugo, a ona skoro pala na dupe. Pita da li sam luda. Kaze sta opet ces sve "ono" prolaziti?? A ja ne kuzim kako ljudi ne razumiju da nema drugog nacina da imamo djete osim "onog" i ako hocu dvoje ili poludim pa pozelim i trece, morati cu vjerovatno to napraviti uz pomoc MPO.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Jutro svima, evo dijelim kavicu  i rakijcu jutarnu  , pa neka uzme tko god đto želi ili može


probudih se negdje u vrijeme pisanja ovog posta, više mi ništa nije jutarnje, al ću redom  :Coffee:  pa onda  :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

i onda mi mozak uopće ne radi i tek kad sam objavila post vidjela da je kavica i rakijica bila ponuđena jučer  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

tetadoktor  :Laughing: 

mare157, znam o cemu pricas
oko nas svi padaju na dupe kad vide da sam trudna - ono, pa vi cekate trece?! 
i padaju u sok od cuda!
a ti koji se cude niti ne znaju da smo za svako dijete morali ici na ivf
ja si mislim, e da samo znate...
a oni koji znaju se malo cude, al vecini tih je super da ne odustajemo unatoc svemu
a ima i onih koji znaju sve i misle da nismo normalni...

----------


## željkica

*ginger*,meni je to super šta idete na treće i neka vam je sretno!!!!!!!!!!ni mi nećemo stat na jednome,kad dođe vrijeme idemo u borbu za drugo ipak ih još 6 imamo zamrznutih a i da nemamo išli bi sve ispočetka! *mare157* samo hrabro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ginger i meni je super sta ste isli na trece..s obzirom da smo jos mladi nadam se da ce i nas scenarij biti takav, oduvijek sam govorila da bi tijela imati troje djece.. Tko zna...

----------


## ljubilica

I mi smo za troje djecice, samo da se nekako "odcepimo", da stigne prvo i onda imam osjecaj da ce sve krenuti po redu i programu kak se kaze
 :pivo:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger i meni super što čekate 3. al ja sam rekla mm da više ne želim ići po bolnicama mi smo potrošili skoro 10 godina da bi začeli 1. dijete, pa je to onda sasvim druga priča, previše sam vremena provela po odjelima humane, svaki put punkcije i stimulacije ispočetka jer nismo imali sreće sa zamrznutim embrijima...ako se desi prirodno možda nakon ovog super ako ne mislim da ćemo biti i više nego zadovoljni i s jednim dijetetom premda sam uvijek željela recimo dvoje djece.

----------


## vatra86

> I mi smo za troje djecice, samo da se nekako "odcepimo", da stigne prvo i onda imam osjecaj da ce sve krenuti po redu i programu kak se kaze


Tebi je bas dobro dosao ovaj godisnji, a vidim i da ti morski zrak odgovara... Bravo ljubi, volim kad tako razmisljas.. Ja sam sigurna da cete vi brzo sklepati prvo...  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Mali Mimi kuzim ja o cemu pricas
I uopce se ne cudim sto tako mislis
Ne cudim se ni ako netko ne zeli imati vise djece, a nije imao problema sa zacecem 
Meni su smijesni oni koji ostanu u soku na spomen treceg djeteta (a niti ne znaju za mpo pricu, sto bi tek bilo da znaju)
Svjesna sam ja da smo mi imali srece, i to jaaako puno
Prva curka je dosla iz treceg pokusaja (drugog et-a), druga curka iz prvog
A ovo maleno sto me sada u buseku lupka se primilo iz drugog pokusaja (a prvog et-a)
I to sve u relativno kratkom vremenu
Tko zna kako bi bilo da je sve to duze trajalo i teze islo, jer svatko ima svoj prag i svoje granice
Ja sam za ovo trece bila spremna za jos jednu stimulaciju, ostalo bi u obzir dosli samo prirodnjaci
I eto, maleno se ulovilo iz prvog prirodnjaja  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ginger nakon koliko si ostala trudna s drugim djetetom, nakon godinu dana?

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger nakon koliko si ostala trudna s drugim djetetom, nakon godinu dana?


curka je imala 15,5 mjeseci kad smo krenuli u postupak koji je bio i uspjesan
a prestala je cikiti sa 14, sama od sebe -to me inace brinulo, al samo se poslozilo
jest da sam ja skoro dva tjedna plakala jer ona vise nece i nije pomagalo sto me muz tjesio da sad mozemo mirno u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Ginger lijepa je ova tvoja priča, 3 dječice stvarno je predivno imati. Nadam se da će se i nama osmjehnuti sreća u postupcima.

----------


## orhideja.

Veliki pozdrav svima  :Wink: 

Napokon se godišnji bliži kraju, pa će ove naše stranice "živnuti"......nadam se da ste se odmorile,skupile snage i strpljenja.....i da krećemo u nove pobjede
Svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i puno sreće
Mi čekamo vješticu (kraj mj) pa se vidimo -veselimo,radujemo,isčekujemo....

----------


## bubekica

Citam vas stalno, ali nazalost listu ne mogu keljit s moba, ocekujte je tek 26.8. Mi isto cekamo m, negdje u prvoj polovici 9mj i startamo!  :Smile: 
Saljem puno pusa iz Francuske!

----------


## orhideja.

*bubekica* pusti sada listu i odmaraj  :Kiss:  (zaslužila si  :Yes:  )
a sad kad krenemo i nagužvamo se imat ćeš i previše posla s praćenjem i sastavljanjem novih

----------


## snupi

sretno  curke koje pocinjete sa stimulacijom!

----------


## Strašna

Eto mene samo da uletim i pozdravim...bila danas na VV kao na pregledu prije FETa....planirala sam ga idući ciklus....
ali sve je proslo ok, tako da me doktorica ubacila odmah. Danas sam i krenula s Estrofemom pa cemo vidjeti u slijedeći ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Jedva cekam 9 mj da ovdje opet postane veselo!!

Strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan fet!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vatra86  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

:Klap:  oživjet će opet tema! Sretno cure!!! Nek jesen urodi plodovima!

----------


## Sonja29

Strasna sretno! Nadam se da ce fet biti uspjesan

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee: 

strašna za fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da se brzo brzo užari tema

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure moje!

----------


## željkica

Strašna  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put bude uspješno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Lijepi pozdrav svima,konačno i ovdje malo života!
Prvo jedna kratka za živjeli  :mama: ,a potom kavica za ugodan dan  :Coffee: !
I puno,puno sreće našoj *Strašnoj*, :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

Poslužujem se  :mama:  živjeli......   :Coffee:  može može....

*Strašna* nek ti ovaj put bude dobitni..... 
pratim te....pa onda tvojim stopama (a i zanima me koliko se ide često na pregled od 1dc do FET)

----------


## Lotta81

Strašna da ovaj put bude sretno :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Strašna da ovaj put bude sretno


sretno!

----------


## s_iva

Pozdrav svima nakon dužeg vremena!  :Bye: 

Godišnji je gotov, a jesen mi je još iz školskih dana ostala kao novi početak. Pa nadajmo se da će nam svima biti sretan! I da ćemo zatrpati listu novim, urednim trudnoćama!
Moj plan je krenuti u postupak za cca mjesec dana, nakon što obavim obradu i dobijem nalaze.

----------


## s_iva

Sonja, žao mi je zbog 19=O
Strašna ~~~~~~~~~
Bubekica, uživaj u F!
Vidim da Linalena dobro gura, i neka tako i nastavi!

Svima ~~~~za sve što trebate!

----------


## lara39+

:Kiss:  drage moje.
svima  :fige:  za sve šta vam treba.
ja malo odmarala,uživala u moru i kupanju,sad čekam da dobijem mengu i da krenem sa stimulacijom.
jedva čekam  :Very Happy: 
nadam se i molim da nam jesen bude sretna

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam svima, a *orhideja.* ja sam bila na pregledu 3DC, rekla mi je da dodjem na 11DC i da ce mi onda rec kad ce bit tranfer..ako sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Hvala vam svima, a *orhideja.* ja sam bila na pregledu 3DC, rekla mi je da dodjem na 11DC i da ce mi onda rec kad ce bit tranfer..ako sve bude ok


Odlično, hvala ti.... Nadam se da će i moj scenarij biti takav (sretna sam jer izbjegavamo folikulometrije svaki dva dana)

----------


## M@tt

Evo i nas s godišnjeg. I krečemo dalje lagano. Prvo konzultacije pa čemo onda vidjeti dalje...

*Strašna* sretno

----------


## Kadauna

> Lijepi pozdrav svima,konačno i ovdje malo života!
> *Prvo jedna kratka* za živjeli ,a potom kavica za ugodan dan !
> I puno,puno sreće našoj *Strašnoj*,


kako sam ovu kratku danas promašila  :pivo:  u to ime nova runda.... 

Cure, za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

iako mislim da i ovdje još jednom moram napomenuti da situacija u državnim klinikama stvarno nije bajna, nadam se da će se i u tom pogledu situacija  poboljšati.......... inače nam se nažalost nastavlja ona "loše nam se piše". 

Para je sve manje, liječnici nažalost uglavnom šute, lijekovi se slabo dijele, stimulacije su sve slabije, manje je jajnih stanica, manje embrija i samim time nažalost manje trudnoća...........................

----------


## hrki

Strasna,sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Strašna sretno u FET!

Ja čekam M sad svaki dan (do kraja tjedna bi trebala doći) i onda počinjemo s postupkom... 

Još nisam lijekove kupila, to se spremam sutra malo istražiti isplati li mi se do Slovenije ili tu kod nas u ljekarni. Jel netko možda nedavno kupovao puregone, pa ako ima neka saznanja?

----------


## Konfuzija

Po Puregone se isplati u Sloveniju, bilo je upola jeftinije. Osim ako su ovi naši snizili cijene nakon ulaska u EU, što mi se ne čini vrlo vjerojatno.  :Trep trep:

----------


## Loly

*Tikki* ja sam nekidan u Cito kupila puregon od 900 i platila 2400 kn.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Strašna sretno u FET!
> 
> Ja čekam M sad svaki dan (do kraja tjedna bi trebala doći) i onda počinjemo s postupkom... 
> 
> Još nisam lijekove kupila, to se spremam sutra malo istražiti isplati li mi se do Slovenije ili tu kod nas u ljekarni. Jel netko možda nedavno kupovao puregone, pa ako ima neka saznanja?


u Sloveniji je puregon od 900 IU 210 eura, jedino moraš prvi put doći, naručiti i ostaviti polog, a nakon par dana doći po njega. ovdje piše malo šire o tome

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62220-G...i+najjeftiniji

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure!
 evo mene s jednim problemom! spremam se za fet 9 mj. i sad mi je otkrivena hiperaktivna štitnjaća dali neka od vas zna dali to smeta za fet'''?????? inaće nalaz mi je t3-normalan ,t4 -povišen29,9 a TSH ful nizak 0,01 ako neka ima iskustva molim odg.

----------


## tikki

> u Sloveniji je puregon od 900 IU 210 eura, jedino moraš prvi put doći, naručiti i ostaviti polog, a nakon par dana doći po njega. ovdje piše malo šire o tome
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62220-G...i+najjeftiniji


Hvala na info  :Kiss: 

A jesam se i ja "rano" sjetila... mislim da ih moram do petka ili subote imati. Jos se nisam uopce ufurala u MPO film nakon godisnjeg, sve mi je nekak brzo doslo.

----------


## s_iva

Tikki ~~~~~~ da 13.-ti bude sretan

----------


## tina_julija

Jutro! Prijavljujem da sam od sutra pikalica!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s ja nemam pojma.s.tim hormonima ali ima ovdje dosta cura s problemima stitnjace pa ce se sigurno javiti

Tina julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za uspjeh!!!

Polako se tema budi, postupci pocinju i bit ce luuuuudilo!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

pozdrav cure.
vidim da je veselo ;
Strašna - sretno!!!
tina_julija - drzim fige..

----------


## željkica

*cure sretno sretno sretno,nek nam jesen bude plodna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## nova21

popila u nedjelju zadnji duphaston, čekam vješticu a nje nema ni blizu

----------


## Strašna

> popila u nedjelju zadnji duphaston, čekam vješticu a nje nema ni blizu


Meni je nekad znalo doc i 9ti dan nakon Duphastona...bez brige...doci ce  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

pozdrav svim, i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretnu i plodnu jesen

----------


## Argente

> bok cure!
>  evo mene s jednim problemom! spremam se za fet 9 mj. i sad mi je otkrivena hiperaktivna štitnjaća dali neka od vas zna dali to smeta za fet'''?????? inaće nalaz mi je t3-normalan ,t4 -povišen29,9 a TSH ful nizak 0,01 ako neka ima iskustva molim odg.


Ja mislim da smeta...

----------


## sara10

Bok cure, želim svima sreću i uspjeh koje se spremaju u postupak!! Neka jesen bude *plodonosna*!!!

Imam jedno pitanje, pabi molila da mi odgovore one koje znaju : ako sam u privatnika (dok se to još moglo) iskoristila jedan stimulirani postupak preko HZZO-a i jedan FET preko HZZO-a, da li mi se FET računa kao jedan potrošeni postupak na teret HZZO-a, odnosno da li to znači da sam iskoristila 2 stimulirana postupka preko Hzzo-a?

----------


## Argente

Ne, FET spada pod postupak iz kojeg je proistekao.

----------


## sara10

Hvala Argente!

----------


## tina_julija

Jutro! Prvi gonali odradjeni..  :Smile:  ~~~~~~svima pogotovo da pozurimo menge i da sve budemo trbusaste!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba

----------


## Loly

> Jutro! Prvi gonali odradjeni..  ~~~~~~svima pogotovo da pozurimo menge i da sve budemo trbusaste!!


Pratim te  :Wink:  Ja od sutra krećem sa puregonom! Sretno nam svima!

----------


## Mury

Jutro drage moje,vidim da je krenula jesenska lavina,pa saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najplodniju jesen!!! Ja jos na moru al vec mi se povraca od pomisli da cu na briseve,i vec sada znam da u meni ima bestija...i muka mi je od svega,i sam Bog zna kada cu i da li ikada vise u postupak,a samo nova trudnoca bi mogla ublaziti ovu nesnosnu bol....!Puse s prekrasnog Peljesca  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Mury* draga,prvo veelika pusa tebi na zbilja prekrasnom Pelješcu!Mi bili predlani u Vignju,jako jako lijepo...
A onda ti šaljem malo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za više pozitive!  :fige:  da beštija nema i da mirno ideš u ovaj postupak!A onda ćemo nastaviti s vibricama za miran transfer,za lijepu beticu,za jako srčeko,što bezbolniji porod... :Very Happy:  Sad uživaj još malo na odmoru!

Svim curkama koje su krenule,šaljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da popunimo taj dugo čekani jesenski vlakić sreće!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za oporavak i novu trudnoću
I svima koji još nisu dočekali da postanu roditelji  :Love:  i da što prije ostvare svoj san

----------


## bubekica

Cure, trebam savjet. Danas mi je 25dc i krenulo je obilno smedjarenje popraceno menstrualnim bolovima. 11dc je bila najobilnija sluz i valjda ovulacija. Na duphastonu sam pd 16dc i trebala sam biti sve do 5.9. jer ciljamo kretanje u postupak. Dal da prekinem duphastone ili?
Mury, sve znas...
Svima ostalima sretno!

----------


## s_iva

Bubi, ja bi pričekala svježe crveno

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi, ja bi pričekala svježe crveno


Thnx draga, tako cu i napravit, zasad se smirilo.

----------


## Sandra1971

*Mury*  :Love:   :Kiss: 
*Strašna, tina_julija* i svima drugima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve postupke -sadašnje ovima koji već sada idu i buduće postupke-vama koji ćete tek krenuti!

----------


## s_iva

Sandra, šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## Sandra1971

s_iva draga,kod mene nema vise ništa...samo vas čitam, ohrabrujem i molim se za vas  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Sandra kako misliš više nema ništa? Nisi valjda odustala?  :Undecided:  sorry što ovako upadam ali ja vas često čitam, možda sam nešto propustila! Lp

----------


## Strašna

Cure, help!
Znam da je offtopic, ali....u zadnje vrijeme sam skuzila da mi kosa sve više i više opada... Prilikom pranja čak u pramenovima. Stvarno se bojim da ću oćelavit. Bori li se još netko s tim? Može i na pm. Od svih mogućih hormona, nije dovoljno što ludim, još sad i ovo....  :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Curke - koje ste u postupcima, tj. *Strašna, Tikki, Loly, Tina_Julija*  puno vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i uspjeha!!!

*Bubek* - vjerujem da ti je bilo lijepo u France! Znam da ti pratiš i druge teme - ali da ti pojednostavim posao: piši mi 2. postupak 1/2014.

----------


## bubekica

> Curke - koje ste u postupcima, tj. *Strašna, Tikki, Loly, Tina_Julija*  puno vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i uspjeha!!!
> 
> *Bubek* - vjerujem da ti je bilo lijepo u France! Znam da ti pratiš i druge teme - ali da ti pojednostavim posao: piši mi 2. postupak 1/2014.


Anka hvala!

----------


## Tasha1981

Strašna, prvo da ti poželim sreću u nadolazećem postupku...
Nemoraš se bojati da ćeš oćelaviti jer nećeš...jesi li provjeravala rad štitnjače...meni se to događalo dok mi nisu otkrili hipotireozu, kosa mi je ispadala u pramenovima, nokti su mi pucali ako bih ih pogledala, imala sam sjaj u očima :Grin: ...
uglavnom počela sam piti eutyrox i rješila probleme, mislim kosa mi i dalje opada ali ne u toj količini...

----------


## boss

strasna meni je prije zadnjeg postupka isto tako krenula opadati kosa i ja koristila b komplex , na kraju se ispostavilo da mi je falilo b vitamina.

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala nestrpljiva anka!  :Kiss:  sutra opet kontrola, nadam se da ce mi uskoro punkcija jer malo vise ovaj put osjecam jajnike...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure samo da svima pozelim srecu u postupcima i da nam bude plodna jesen  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Bubimitka.. Baš sam se pitala gdje si?  Hvala na lijepim željama! A kako ste ti i tvoja beba?  šaljem vam puse<3

----------


## lara39+

jutro drage moje  :Kiss: 

ja od jutros krenila sa letrilanom.u četvrtak prvi uzv pa da vidim šta će mi dodati kao terapiju

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure na podršci...
*Tasha1981*, provjeravala štitnjaču i OK je...
*Boss*, morat ću ija počet uzimat neke vitamine, definitivno  :Smile: 
Btw, ja u subotu transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

[QUOTE=saan;2467573]Bubimitka.. Baš sam se pitala gdje si?  Hvala na lijepim željama! A kako ste ti i tvoja beba?  šaljem vam puse<3[/QUOTE

 :Razz:

----------


## tina_julija

> Hvala cure na podršci...
> *Tasha1981*, provjeravala štitnjaču i OK je...
> *Boss*, morat ću ija počet uzimat neke vitamine, definitivno 
> Btw, ja u subotu transfer


Sretno! Mozda se vidimo ja cu ili na pregled ili na punkciju..  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ja sam sutra na prvoj folikulometriji... nadam se da smo probudili dosta folikulića.

----------


## tina_julija

Punkcija ili subota ili ponedjeljak!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

> Punkcija ili subota ili ponedjeljak!!!


Sretno! Držim fige da tulum u labu uspješno završi prije nego što famozni vv embriolozi kolektivno nestanu.

----------


## snupi

želm vam plodnu jesen i sa što više pozitivnih rezultata!! :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Evo mene nazad.. bila na konzultacijama menge nema, endo pretanak.. Bubekica prebaci me za 10mj FET  :Sad:  ako bude i onda.. ja sam izgubljena i vise ne znam do kad cu cekat taj fet...

----------


## bubekica

jejja koji ti je danas dc? kakav je plan? duphaston? estrofem??

----------


## žužy

*jejja*,žao mi je  :Love: 
Šta kažu,zašto nema menge..?Držim fige za iduči ciklus!
Svim curama u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## jejja

Danas 33dc, endo 5 i sitno.. cekam do 03.09 ako ne dodje moram se javit.. ako dodje onda 10 dana estrofem pa 14 dana progesteron.. zasto je nema? Ako sam dobro shvatila jer erstrogen u tijelu nije odradio svoj posao pa ni duphaston nije djelovao jer se nije endic zadebljao.. zbunio me dr jer kaze da nije idealno filat tijelo estrofemom da bi zadebljali endo za transfer ali isto tako se slozio da cekat moju O moze bit godinu dana.. on ne bi s femarom isao jer moze bit da nastane 5 folikula pa kao sta cemo s njima onda a clomifen meni uzasno stanjuje sluznicu.. ne znam ni sama sad vise sta je pametnije napravit al znam da mi je dosta odgadjanjai mjeseca u mjesec

----------


## bubekica

aaa, znaci rundu duphastona si odradila ovaj ciklus? ufff, nema ti druge nego onda odraditi estrogen+progesteron, dok ne dobis m ne mozes na fet... a sto se samog fet-a tice, kod pcos-ovki je estrofem uobicajen.  uffff, zao mi je mila.

edit: ne kuzim zasto ne bi krenuli ako dodje... strah ga je pretankog endo?

----------


## tina_julija

> Sretno! Držim fige da tulum u labu uspješno završi prije nego što famozni vv embriolozi kolektivno nestanu.


Moram priznat da sam na iglama zbog toga, nadam se da ce u subotu biti punkcija bit cu taman na granici...

----------


## Kadauna

evo runde kasne virtualne kavice  :Coffee:  i inih toplih napitaka ali i za one koje mogu i smiju - jedna kratka  :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

Kadauna, ja bi sve to i bas tim redom  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Da Bubek, zeli vidjet prvo jedan normalan ciklus s ok endo ako sam dobro shvatila.. ai i neki moguc strajk je na pomolu pa da ne uletim bas kad nema nikog.. da, sad sam dufice odradila i nema je.. cekam jos tjedan dana pa ako ne dodje onda ce mi rec sta da radim..

----------


## bubekica

grlim mila  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Hvala draga  :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage želim vam puno sreće u nadolazećim postupcima i da nas razveselite lijepim betama.
Mi smo jučer prvi put čuli srce i jako smo sretni.
Svima saljem zagrljaje.

----------


## orhideja.

....Mi smo u velikom išćekivanju, jučer je menga trebala stići,ali njoj se očito neda (nisam je nikad ovako priželjkivala  :Laughing:  )...

----------


## vatra86

Jejja lipa moja, sta reci? Bas sam mislila kako cete krenuti sad i ti i Bubi... Saljem veeliki hug, drzi mi se.. Drzim fige da se sto prije sve poklopi..  :Kiss: 

Bubi kad ti kreces?

Tonkice  :Very Happy:  za srceko

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi kad ti kreces?
> 
> Tonkice  za srceko


X

Danas mi je 3dc, iduci ciklus...

----------


## orhideja.

Koliko sam ja shvatila doktorica je tempirala svojim pacjentima 3dc (19-24.8) (nije mi bilo jasno zašto ne i poslje,sad znam da je zbog biologa), a doktor očito nije naglasio vama :/ , držite se curke,znam da vam se čini dugo,ali sad će vrijeme proletit (bar vas tješim). 
Ja čekam mengu  :gaah:   ,pa zovem gore...mi bi imali FET (otprilike 10-15.9) a možda i meni odgode kao i vama...  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (4)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag
Lana77, PFC Prag, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (2)* 
Prag, Pronatal, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
m2b


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ledamo, 1. IVF/ICSI

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Loly, Cito, IVF /ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); tikki, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET; 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
tina_julija, VV, IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI/TESA); lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; arlena, VV, 1. IVF;
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF);
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
orhideja., VV, FET(nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF; 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI)

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

01/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Bubi vrijednice naša  :Wink:

----------


## lara39+

:Kiss: 
ja danas na prvoj folikulometriji.
nadam se da će biti lijepih folikulića :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

> ja danas na prvoj folikulometriji.
> nadam se da će biti lijepih folikulića


 :Kiss:  natrag! stavila sam te u polustimulirani, jel to ok? koju stimulaciju koristis?

----------


## lara39+

natrag da...napokon
hvala bubekica   :Kiss: .
za sada na letrilanu a od danas će mo vidit.vjerovatno puregon ko prošli put

----------


## vatra86

Jedan aplauz za nasu Bubi!!!! 
Ajmo cure ON-GO!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

za Bubi    :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

moj duboki naklon  :Grin: 
trebalo mi je malo duze dok pohvatam sve, ipak je od zadnje liste proslo skoro 3 tjedna... izgleda da ce sad krenuti punom parom.

----------


## kiki30

cure, samo da vas pozdravim,nadam se da će konačno krenuti pravi jesenski vlakić !!  :Smile: 
Bubi,mene skini s liste za 9mj. jer ne krećem u postupak,možda u 10mj. neznam ni sama,javim se...
želim svima puno sreće,puno plusića i malih srčeka....pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## jejja

super ti to pohvatas Bubek.. bas gledam prolazi i druga godina u borbi za bebacem, prva u mpo.. unazad gledajuci vrijeme leti a u iscekivanju postupaka kao da stoji.. svim cekalicama zelim da se to isplati i da im vrijeme leti  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

evo mene odradjena prva folikulometrija.
ima jedno 5-6 folikula veličine 10mm. dobila sam puregon i slijedeći uzv u ponediljak

----------


## Loly

> evo mene odradjena prva folikulometrija.
> ima jedno 5-6 folikula veličine 10mm. dobila sam puregon i slijedeći uzv u ponediljak


I ja sam danas bila u Cito na folikulometriji, možda smo se i vidile  :Smile:  Sutra idem opet, punkcija nedilja/ponediljak!
Lara koji ti je dan ciklusa? I zašto tek u ponediljak na uzv?

----------


## lara39+

danas mi je tek 5 dan ciklusa valjda zato tek u ponediljak.
jesu li za 5dc dovoljno veliki folikuli-10mm?  :Unsure:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> danas mi je tek 5 dan ciklusa valjda zato tek u ponediljak.
> jesu li za 5dc dovoljno veliki folikuli-10mm?


Mislim da je tok ok, ak se ne varam rastu oko 1 mm dnevno... Nisam 100% sigurna, ali mislim da je tako nekako otprilike... Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

Hvala bubekica i ja mislim da je ok.
do sad mi je uvik punkcija bila 12 dc a sad bi tribala onda u  četvrtak

----------


## lara39+

oprosti bubimitka krivo napisala ime

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke, evo samo da vas sve pozdravim i pustim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu jesen!!! Ja brojim sitno, i jedva čekam upoznati svoju malu mišicu. 

Ljubim vas sve!!!

----------


## Loly

Oću ja prva otvoriti sezonu? Prijavljujem punkciju u ponediljak  :Very Happy: 
*Tina_julija* kad je tebi punkcija?

----------


## tina_julija

Neces sama... Idemo u kompi.. Ponedjeljak je nas dan!!  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

> Neces sama... Idemo u kompi.. Ponedjeljak je nas dan!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sretno nam!

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno nam!


Sretno curicki moji!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*sretno cure!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lara39+

*Loly* ,  *tina_julija*   sretno u ponediljak   :Kiss: 
ja ću za vama :Sing:

----------


## tina_julija

Sretno nam!!! Mislim da ce mi folikuli sami pocet izlazit van ak ne odem na punkciju uskoro...  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

> Sretno nam!!! Mislim da ce mi folikuli sami pocet izlazit van ak ne odem na punkciju uskoro...


 :Laughing:   baš si me nasmijala

----------


## tina_julija

:Wink:  danasnji dan je totalno krivo krenuo, prvo s cetrotidom onda na svaki krivi pokret imam melodiju u jajnicima, spremni su za party...  :Smile:  danas se zafrkavam, plakat cu sigurno do ponedjeljka...  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

Curke...sretno vam  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> danasnji dan je totalno krivo krenuo, prvo s cetrotidom onda na svaki krivi pokret imam melodiju u jajnicima, spremni su za party...  danas se zafrkavam, plakat cu sigurno do ponedjeljka...


Izbjegavaj sjedenje, znam kako ti je, to sam prolazila u prvoj i jedinoj stimulaciji. Sretno mila!

----------


## monika2208

Pozdrav curke!
Evo da se i ja prijavim ovdje.
09/2013 Pronatal,Prag,IVF (do sad 1xIVF,1xFET sve Pronatal)
Neznam jer još što moram napisati? 
Svima puno sreće želim!

----------


## tikki

Cure sretno! Meni ce punkcija najvjerojatnije u srijedu biti. Bas se kuzi da je pocela sezona  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Tikki srijeda je tvoj dan.. Sretno svima od srca! Stoperica danas, ponedjeljak je dan d!  :Smile:

----------


## boss

sretno cure da septembar vam bude sretan
tina julija sretno za ponedeljak , vidim da imamo istu dijagnozu, pa se nadam da ce biti uskoro i isti potpis.

----------


## tina_julija

> sretno cure da septembar vam bude sretan
> tina julija sretno za ponedeljak , vidim da imamo istu dijagnozu, pa se nadam da ce biti uskoro i isti potpis.


Rijeci ti se pozlatile...  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja ću vam poslat trudničke prašine da vam donese sreću **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ************************************************** i da imamo veselu jesen!!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Helou,  :Coffee: !
*Loly,tina_julija,lara39+,tikki*,  :fige:  :fige:  za punkciju,neka prođe što bezbolnije i što rodnije!
*monika2208*,sretno u novom postupku!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za open sezon!
Ja krečem sa prvom fm tam negdje za tjedan dana...idemo po smrzlića,nadam se da nas čeka!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*željkica*,posebna  :Kiss:  tebi! mi smo se pratile u prošlom postupku,bila si dan ispred mene,baš sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## snupi

curke koje idete u  Petrovu- daj nazovite za stanje, ja sam  trebala ici na pregled u utorak pa sam  jucer zvala i rekli su mi da mog dr nema jer od ponedeljka nema jer štrajkaju!

----------


## žužy

Ja bum svakak zvala u četvrtak jer mi prva fm pada za vikend.Onda sam i mislila pitati u vezi izbivanja doktora zbog simpozija,da nejdem badava.A bome sam zabila na štrajk,fala na podsjetniku snupi.

----------


## lara39+

:Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> *željkica*,posebna  tebi! mi smo se pratile u prošlom postupku,bila si dan ispred mene,baš sam sretna zbog tebe!


da žužy hvala ti,i baš mi je žao šta je kod tebe loše završilo  :Love:  
i neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitan do samog kraja da sve bude školski!

----------


## monika2208

žužy hvala na lijepim željama!
Svim curama želim puno uspjeha u postupcima! :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Svim curama koje su u postupku puno sreće.
Svima koje čekaju postupak, da ga što prije dočekaju. Nadam se samo da ovaj štrajk neće biti razlog za još odgoda.

----------


## tina_julija

> Izbjegavaj sjedenje, znam kako ti je, to sam prolazila u prvoj i jedinoj stimulaciji. Sretno mila!


Vec se sad ponasam ko trudnica, malo iskoristavam, jer u pon vise necu moci, posto smo oboje pod punkcijom..  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene, danas obavljen transfer.....beta na petak 13.

----------


## ljubilica

*strašna*   :fige:

----------


## željkica

> Evo i mene, danas obavljen transfer.....beta na petak 13.


neka t petak 13 bude sretan od sveg srca ti želim!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lara39+

*Strašna* sretno!

----------


## lara39+

Loly mislim da sam tebe vidila u četvrtak kod dr.P

----------


## Loly

Lara ako si vidila plavusu u crvenoj haljinici to sam bila ja  :Smile:  Steta sto se nismo prije skuzile mogle smo u Virusa na kavicu  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna*  :fige:  Cure sretno, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

mislim da si to onda bila ti?! :Confused: 
baš šteta mogle smo popiti kavicu.

ja sam danas cila nikakva.sve me boli, a i stomak mi se nekako čudno ponaša.
ujutro prvo vadit estradiol i onda popodne uzv.

Loly, tina_julija, tikki   sretno cure   :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala! Trenutno sam u stadiju guzda mene je struh..  :Sad:  jos si nisam nista pripremila, sve odgadjam ali morat cu uskoro...  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~~~~~ svima za sutrasnji pobjednicki dan!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala! Trenutno sam u stadiju guzda mene je struh..  jos si nisam nista pripremila, sve odgadjam ali morat cu uskoro...


mila, drzim fige za sutra, hrabrice moja!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala ti, draga!  :Kiss:  moram priznat da mi je dragi smireniji od mene, prosli put je bilo obrnuto..  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Fala svima i puno nam sriće sutra!
Posebno tebi *tina_julija*, moja azoo suborko  :Kiss: 
Ni ja nisam nešto spremna, uopće nemam osjećaj što me ujutro čeka, ali bit će ovo duuuuga noć!
Ja sad u kadu, srediti priju i prije spavanja betadine vaginaletu i u zoru via Split  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Loly, tina_julija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tina_julija

> Fala svima i puno nam sriće sutra!
> Posebno tebi *tina_julija*, moja azoo suborko 
> Ni ja nisam nešto spremna, uopće nemam osjećaj što me ujutro čeka, ali bit će ovo duuuuga noć!
> Ja sad u kadu, srediti priju i prije spavanja betadine vaginaletu i u zoru via Split


Sad si me nasmijala... Sredit priju...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

da priju :Laughing:  sretno svima

----------


## vatra86

Cure sretno danas!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~{

----------


## boss

Loly, tina_julija sretno danas  vucem vas duplo za nosice da nam se pridruzite

----------


## žužy

Ženice,sretno danas!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Sretno cure!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

6 jakih boraca!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pocela je sezona napokon....  :Smile: 
Sretno svima sa punkcijama, transferima i betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> 6 jakih boraca!


Super *tina*,nadam se da nije jako bolilo,odmaraj sad i neka party počne! :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

Ocekivala sam vise, ful stimulacija samo 3 js

----------


## žužy

*Loly*,ma bitno da su prave i da se oplode  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*Loly* kvragu, 3 je bas malo, ali drzim fige da su dobitne.
*tina_julija* ocekivanih 6, cujemo se na pp  :Wink:  kiss i daljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro cure, evo kasne kavice, čaja, kakao, mlijeko  :Coffee:  a za hrabrije jedna rakijca u ovo prohladno prijepodne  :pivo: 




> Ocekivala sam vise, ful stimulacija samo 3 js


Loly, koja je vama dijagnoza, 
kojih si ti godina, 
imaš li nalaze AMH i FSH
jesu ti Poljak/Šparac izbrojali antralne folikule 
i kakav je bio protokol ako kažeš full stimulacija? 

3 j.s. je uistinu malo ali sam ja od samo 2 j.s. od toga 1 embriji 8-stanični  treći dan rodila prekrasnu kćer. Vjerojatnost uspjeha je umanjena s takvim predispozicijama (u mom slučaju možda oko 7%) ali šansa svakako postoji. Držim fige za oplodnju i daljnji razvoj embrija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

Pisem s mob pa mi se ne vidi potpis. Meni su 33 god., sve ok Amh 33,6, antralne mi niko nije mjerio, mm azoo. Stimulacija od 2 dc puregon 225 do 10 dc + cetrotide od 6. - 10. dc. Punkcija 12 dc.

----------


## boss

loly daj da te utjesim ja na najmanjoj stimulaciji dobijem 6 komada al kod nas toliko lose spermatozoide iscupaju da se ni jedna ne oplodi , i ovaj drugi put isto 6 da se samo dvije uspjele poceti djeliti a ostale 4 ni krenule da bi nakon 20 sati vratio te dvije dok se i one ne stanu u razvoju i za divno cudo obe opstale , tako da bar ja mislim da nije bitan broj jajnih celija vec hoce li uspjeti iskopati bar jednog gospodina da valja. 
cure da bude dobra zurka u labu drzim vam fige

----------


## Loly

> loly daj da te utjesim ja na najmanjoj stimulaciji dobijem 6 komada al kod nas toliko lose spermatozoide iscupaju da se ni jedna ne oplodi , i ovaj drugi put isto 6 da se samo dvije uspjele poceti djeliti a ostale 4 ni krenule da bi nakon 20 sati vratio te dvije dok se i one ne stanu u razvoju i za divno cudo obe opstale , tako da bar ja mislim da nije bitan broj jajnih celija vec hoce li uspjeti iskopati bar jednog gospodina da valja. 
> cure da bude dobra zurka u labu drzim vam fige


Hvala draga! Toga je mene i strah, jer smo prošli put dobili 7 js i dvi se oplodile, pa sad ne znam što očekivati jer naši spermiji ( a bilo ih je par u ejakulatu, ako ne budu valjali, ići će na odmrzavanje) i nisu nešto pouzdani. Ah, sutra ću biti pametnija!

----------


## Kadauna

potpisujem boss samo utoliko da stvarno mogućnost postoji da će doći do trudnoće i to od samo od 3 jajne stanice ALI i one se trebaju oploditi i dijeliti, i implantirati.... nije to baš "samo" do spermića.....

loly, za sada nemaš druge nego pričekati daljnji tijek razvoja, kad ti javljaju kakvo je stanje u laboratoriju?

S takvim AMH i tim godinama si mogla apsolutno dobiti više jajnih stanica, vjerojatno bi te i oni drugačije (=čitaj jače) stimulirali sljedeći put sad kad znaju kako reagiraš na samo 225 IU puregona. 
 Postoji još nešto i u tim FSH receptorima - ustvari u genetskoj mutaciji pa jednostavno (unatoč pokazateljima- visok AMH) trebaš visoke doze gonadotropina (gonal/puregon). Jel inače imaš duže cikluse?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Loly* je po vrijednosti estradiola trebala dobiti više stanica (o kojoj mjernoj jedinici se radi?), možda nisu uspjeli punktirati s oba jajnika?

----------


## tina_julija

Loly  :Love:  i ~~~~~ za tulum u labosu.. Drage moje, mene je ova punkcija bas dotukla, nimalo ugodna i jos sam uspjela krvariti vise no sto je potrebno.. Bas moram biti posebna, cak su i transferi izasli prije mene van... No dobro, muzeka su mi samo jednom piknuli tak da je bio vesel i nije puno hodao ko patka  :Smile:  sutra zovem da vidim kako se zabavljaju a u srijedu je transfer..

----------


## Loly

Estradiol je na 9 dc bio 5115 pmol/l, dr. je rekao da je to super nalaz i pokazao mi na uzv 8 folikula. A jutros dolazim i  drugi dr. čita s papira imamo 5 folikula. Ciklusi su mi inače 30-32 dana. Znam da sad ne mogu ništa učiniti, ali malo me ipak kopka jel moglo nešto ići drugčijim smjerom. 
Sutra će me nazvati da pa ću znati koliko ih se, odnosno, jeli ih se uopće što oplodilo. Već sam dugo u mpo vodama i znam da nema pravila, da je moguće sve, pa ne preostaje ništa nego nadati se.

----------


## Konfuzija

Pmoli/l se dijele sa 700 da bi dobila broj zrelih JS, po tome bi ih imala 7. Pa da je bilo i 6 ili 5, ali baš 3... malo, premalo.  :Sad:  Daj pitaj na transferu što se dogodilo. I sretno, naravno!

----------


## tikki

Loly, baš mi je žao što nije bilo više JS  :Sad:  pridružujem se curkama u željama da su ove tri prave i da će uroditi plodom!
Tina_julia držim fige za tulum u labu!

Meni je danas štoperica, ne očekujemo puno JS jer je samo 7-8 folikula. Malo sam razočarana (nadala sam se da bude više), ali ostaje nada da će ovi folikuli dati kvalitetne JS koje će se oploditi i lijepo razvijati.

----------


## snupi

ja  sam do sad imala uvijek 3  komada, od cega prosle godine sam imala biokemijsku, a ovaj put jednu su smrznuli, a druge dvije  su oplodili iz mog potpisa se vidi rezultat danas brojimo 12 tj.

----------


## snupi

tikji  puno sreće i da je ovo zadnje pikanje!!

----------


## lara39+

*Loly*, *tina_julija* sretno i da se jajne stanice lipo oplode
*tikki* sretno na punkciji

----------


## jejja

curkama vibrice za tulume u labu i da iz tih tuluma izadju pozitivne vijesti  :Smile: 
ja sutra na kontrolu jer menge jos uvijek nema pa da vidimo sta dr kaze cime cemo ju izazivati...

----------


## Loly

Tikki draga sretno sutra!

----------


## tikki

U sri mi je punkcija  :Smile:  ali hvala na lijepim zeljama!

Cure, moram se malo pozaliti, ja sam se sinoc razbolila i u svom negiranju bolesti danas ipak otisla na posao. Kad sam dosla doma, temperatura preko 38, zima me trese, boli me koza, vlasiste... uzas  :Sad:  popila sam lekadol i sad se nadam da cu do srijede ozdraviti. Uopce si ne zelim zamisljati kako izgleda punkcija pod temperaturom jer sam trenutno uzasno osjetljiva. Jel se nekom potrefilo da ga je uhvatila viroza bas za vrijeme postupka? Mislim, znam da sigurno nisam jedina kojoj se tak desilo, ali kakva su iskustva? Jel utjecalo lose na folikule/JS?

----------


## Muma

*tikki* draga, a ja baš svratila da ti poželim sreću. Ja sam isto bila neka bolesna prije punkcije pa sam dosta čačkala na netu o tome - rekle su cure da nije bilo nikakvog problema sa samim postupkom zbog bolesti. Uglavnom, nek što prije prođe i sretno!

I naravno - sretno svima!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> U sri mi je punkcija  ali hvala na lijepim zeljama!
> 
> Cure, moram se malo pozaliti, ja sam se sinoc razbolila i u svom negiranju bolesti danas ipak otisla na posao. Kad sam dosla doma, temperatura preko 38, zima me trese, boli me koza, vlasiste... uzas  popila sam lekadol i sad se nadam da cu do srijede ozdraviti. Uopce si ne zelim zamisljati kako izgleda punkcija pod temperaturom jer sam trenutno uzasno osjetljiva. Jel se nekom potrefilo da ga je uhvatila viroza bas za vrijeme postupka? Mislim, znam da sigurno nisam jedina kojoj se tak desilo, ali kakva su iskustva? Jel utjecalo lose na folikule/JS?


meni se u prvoj stimulaciji desilo da sam dobila anginu par dana pred punkciju, dobila sam od doktorice antibiotike i do transfera sam bila ko nova. na folikule i JS nije utjecalo, bilo ih je 12 od toga 10 zrelih. 

i nek 13 zaista bude tvoj sretan broj  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

*tina-julija i loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum
*tikk*i za najsretniji 13.  :fige:  a tebe cu i ********************************
*jejja* lipa moja pozz mi dr ako ides na humanu...sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

> meni se u prvoj stimulaciji desilo da sam dobila anginu par dana pred punkciju, dobila sam od doktorice antibiotike i do transfera sam bila ko nova. na folikule i JS nije utjecalo, bilo ih je 12 od toga 10 zrelih. 
> 
> i nek 13 zaista bude tvoj sretan broj


Tnx, utjesila si me!
Nocas mi je bilo koma, temperatura preko 39, jako me tresla groznica, a kako je viroza ocito zelucanog karaktera... stalno sam trcala na wc. Sad mi je napokon malo pala temperatura, valjda ce krenuti na bolje. Bas peh  :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki* - želim ti da brzo ozdraviš! I ostani doma - bolje da odmaraš tijelo nego da se mučiš na poslu - to je moj savjet. 


Sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Odgovor koji sam dobila neke su se oplodile.. Bar su se oplodile..  :Smile:  sutra transfer... 
Tiki ~~~~~~~ za ozdravljenje... 
~~~~~~~~ svima za pikanje, punkcije, transfere i pozitivne bete!

----------


## Loly

> Odgovor koji sam dobila neke su se oplodile.. Bar su se oplodile..  sutra transfer... 
> Tiki ~~~~~~~ za ozdravljenje... 
> ~~~~~~~~ svima za pikanje, punkcije, transfere i pozitivne bete!


 :Klap:  Ja još čekam da me zovu da se čudo dogodilo!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki drzi se, mene je takodjer u prvoj stimulaciji nesto zdrmalo, temperatura za pop... takva sam isla na punkciju i Luci mi je rekao da se lijecim do transfera kao sto bih i inace, takodjer nije utjecalo na stanice  :Smile: 

Puno srece svima u postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

> Odgovor koji sam dobila neke su se oplodile.. Bar su se oplodile..  sutra transfer... 
> Tiki ~~~~~~~ za ozdravljenje... 
> ~~~~~~~~ svima za pikanje, punkcije, transfere i pozitivne bete!


tina_julija  :Yes: oplodile su se,bit će to super

Loly  :Love:  da i tebi jave lipe vijesti

----------


## Loly

Transfer u cetvrtak, treci dan. Sto to znaci? Da su ok pa ce ih pustit da se dalje razvijaju ili da su lose pa ce im dati jos dan sanse? Jeli rizik sa 3 js cekati 3 dan? Uh uh  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Meni nikad nije bio transfer prije trćeeg dana, a po onom starom zakonu su kao tri stanice oplođivali. Držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*Loly* budi bez brige, to je dobro. rizik bi bio s 3 embrija cekati 5-i dan, iako se nekad i to radi. ako ide na "kasniji" transfer znaci da sve tece po planu.

----------


## Loly

Fala cure, meni ugl. transfer bude 2. dan i dobitni mi je bio tako. Možda ipak na kraju bude sve ok!

----------


## Tasha1981

Jutro svima...ja sam bila jučer na pregledu i dogovoreno je da krajem 9 idem u prirodni a u 2 mjesecu 2014. u stimulirani. Dr. me upozorila da mi je jako veliki rizik u prirodnom jer su mi šanse umanjene zbog jednog nedostupnog jajnika i da sve propada ako mi folikul bude na tom nedostupnom. 
Mene sad zanima što ako mi folikul bude na nedostupnom jajniku, gdje on odlazi kad prsne? Što se nemože napraviti insemenacija? :Confused:  baš sam u nedoumici...

----------


## tikki

Moja punkcija gotova. Dobili 6 JS, sutra ćemo vidjet jesu li se oplodile i kad ćemo na transfer.
Ovaj put sam bila uz lokalnu anesteziju... super je  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Tasha* jajna stanica iz prsnutog folikula putuje trbusnum supljinom u jajovod. uvijek se moze napraviti inseminacija, ali, naravno, sanse su puno manje. 
*tikki* super, super.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Moja punkcija gotova. Dobili 6 JS, sutra ćemo vidjet jesu li se oplodile i kad ćemo na transfer.
> Ovaj put sam bila uz lokalnu anesteziju... super je


Bravo  :Smile: 
Jesi izdravila? Prosla temperatura?

----------


## tikki

Jesam  :Smile:  jucer navecer mi je pala temperatura, jos me malo wc muci, ali puuno je bolje. Transfer bi trebao biti u ponedjeljak tak da mislim da budem do tada ko nova.

----------


## Tasha1981

> *Tasha* jajna stanica iz prsnutog folikula putuje trbusnum supljinom u jajovod. uvijek se moze napraviti inseminacija, ali, naravno, sanse su puno manje. 
> *tikki* super, super.


Znam da je to prirodni tijek ciklusa ali što je sa mojim slučajem? Kada imam jajnik koji je slijepljen za maternicu, dali je taj tijek poremećen?

----------


## bubekica

> Znam da je to prirodni tijek ciklusa ali što je sa mojim slučajem? Kada imam jajnik koji je slijepljen za maternicu, dali je taj tijek poremećen?


ne bih ti mogla sa sigurnoscu tvrditi, ali moguce je da ta slijepljenost ometa ovulaciju, povremeno ili stalno. nemas sto izgubiti, krenes u prirodnjak, mozda uspije, mozda ne.

----------


## tina_julija

Znaci, dobili smo na kraju dva dvostanicna borca, trebali su biti cetvero, ali eto... Malo sam razocarana, dvije opet nisu bile zrele i dvije su "pocrnile" kako je rekla biologica... Nadam se u uspjeh ali nekako mislim da nece biti dobro...

----------


## boss

tina julija ti bas odlucila da mene kopiras , i ovi moji sto jos malo pa ce me krenuti tuci nogama su ti isto bili od 6 komada samo dva ne bas nesto perspektivna pa eto nikad se ne zna .  zato opusti se uzivaj i cekamo betu da nas obradujes.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Fala cure, meni ugl. transfer bude 2. dan i dobitni mi je bio tako. Možda ipak na kraju bude sve ok!


ne  se   nervirat  draga,  bit  ce  to sve  ok,  3  js   evo   kladim se  dva  odlicna   embrija  , vidjet  ces
steta  jer  se ne moze  sta  zamrznuti  ali sta  je tu je....  
ja sam  npr.  uvijek imala  5 folikula,  4-5js, .  transfer  3 dan .....2  trudnoce  ....
samo  da one  budu  dobre  i  dobri  embriji   :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

Nadam se cudu... Bas smo se zagrijali za blizance... Hvala vam drage.. Big  :Kiss:

----------


## M@tt

Evo i mi se uključujemo konačno.  :Smile: 

Bili na konzultacijama danas kod dr.D u Betaplusu. Uglavnom draga dobila Estrofem, i Dheu, a ja antioksidanse (eto prvi put da i ja moram piti nešto), 1. dan zovemo gore, startamo s po dvije tablete klomifena, pa ultrazvuk, i onda idu Menopuri. S time da je dr. rekla da ako na uzv-u neče folikuli biti 10mm da prekidamo postupak jer želi da sve bude savršeno.

----------


## Strašna

Sretno M@tt!

----------


## Vrci

Matt to je super. Iako ispadne koma ako se mora prekinuti,bolje to nego da js nisu dobre i opet je sansa nikakva. Ako se prekine,drugi puta se zna kako bolje  :Smile: 

Ali nadam se da ce vam sve ici po spagici i da cete se brzo veseliti  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

M@tt sretno! Navijam za vas!

----------


## vatra86

M@tt sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

drage moje, pozivam vas sve na ZG kavicu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81793-Post-GO-ZG-kavica

----------


## Muma

*M@tt*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## Loly

Transfer dva, po riječima dr. dobra, pravilna embrija! Nije rekao koliko stanični, ali po slikicama mi se čini 4. i 5. stanični

----------


## tina_julija

Sretno loly!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Loly*, teško se to vidi na slikama, ne poslože se stanice kao dječica za razrednu fotografiju  :Wink: . Treći dan bi trebali biti 8-stanični, btw. Neka se oni samo čvrsto prime i dobro rastu.  :fige:

----------


## Loly

> *Loly*, teško se to vidi na slikama, ne poslože se stanice kao dječica za razrednu fotografiju . Treći dan bi trebali biti 8-stanični, btw. Neka se oni samo čvrsto prime i dobro rastu.


 :Laughing:  A ja brojim kružiće na slikama, pa mi ništa nije jasno, plavuša  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Nama se od 6 Js oplodilo 5, transfer u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da budu miceki dobri... nama uvijek ok krenu ali ih od 3-5 dana nesto pokosi...

----------


## Sonja29

Tikki,M@tt,Loly i sve koje sam izostavila sretno!

----------


## Strašna

*tikki* draga navijam za vas! sretno!!!

----------


## mostarka86

> Tikki,M@tt,Loly i sve koje sam izostavila sretno!


x

----------


## M@tt

> Nama se od 6 Js oplodilo 5, transfer u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da budu miceki dobri... nama uvijek ok krenu ali ih od 3-5 dana nesto pokosi...



tikki sretnooooooooooo. Di ste u postupku?

----------


## Sandra1971

*M@tt, tikki, loly i svi ostali - sretno!!!*

----------


## Mury

> *M@tt, tikki, loly i svi ostali - sretno!!!*


Potpisujem, i dodajem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## amazonka

I ja svim od srca želim puno puno sreće!
I naravno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi  :Coffee:  i puno puno **************************************** bejbi-prašinice za ljetne bebice 2014

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, svima hrpa Altgr+1 za novu MPO sezonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

> cure i dečki, svima hrpa altgr+1 za novu mpo sezonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~


xxx

----------


## bubekica

*SIJEČANJ 2013. (6)* 
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)

*VELJAČA 2013. (4)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (10)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
vatra86, Ri, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (4)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag
Lana77, PFC Prag, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (2)* 
Prag, Pronatal, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu)
m2b

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ledamo, 1. IVF/ICSI 06.09.
Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF) 13.09.
biska, PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI 15.09.
tina_julija, VV, IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI/TESA) 20.09.
Loly, Cito, IVF /ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 21.09.
valiana, PFC, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET)
slonica tonica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
tikki, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 7xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET; 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI); lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); nina977, PFC Prag, IVF; monika2208, Pronatal, IVF (nakon 1xIVF,1xFET)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
žužy, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH)

ON-GO  
9/2013 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ajvi, VV, 1.IVF; arlena, VV, 1. IVF; bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); bubaba, Petrova, FET (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF);
BubaSanja, SD, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF); bubekica, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon1xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
Dea2010, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xITI, 5xIVF, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI); Ftičica, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH);
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xFET); 
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
lberc, VV, IVF ( nakon 6XIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET);
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET); 
MAMI 2, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
M@tt, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
miny, PFC Prag, FET; mostarka86, IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 4xIVF);
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); Noemi, VV, 1. IVF;
orhideja., VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
s_iva, IVF (nakon xxIVF); saan, VV, 1. IVF; 
sandy0606, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  sanjam, Vg, FET (nakon 1xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF ( nakon 8xIVF); 

10/2013: zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mg1975, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI ); špelkica, VV, 1.IVF; paty, RI, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu);  nova21, VV, 1. IVF; Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF): Kjara, VV, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu); sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); marincezg, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 7xIVF/ICSI)

11/2013: dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)

01/2014: nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, anica0508, Anna1, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, beb – san, believes, belma3, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis,  cosmic, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, cvitka, Čičkolo, Črkica, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, DiDi446, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ivka13, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, ljubi, ljubilica, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA,  mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, M@tt, mayica01, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki,  merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73,  mima32, Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monja, mravak, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Nana Mo, Nellie, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Ozana, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, piki, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Snekica, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30,  Stena, strijelac, sunasce, sunčeko71, suzy.s , taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, TinaB, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valii, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## DiDi446

Sretno svim curamaaa!!!!!!!!

Nikada ne gubite vjeru...cure drage prijavljem betu od 739,prirodan ciklus,a 19.7 smo trebali na konzultacije za ivf!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## žužy

Ajme *DiDi* prekrasno  :Klap: ,čestitam!
*bubek*, :Kiss:  lijepo se je vidjeti negdje u muvingu,a ne ko do sad na dnu dna.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za lijepe betice!

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno svim curamaaa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nikada ne gubite vjeru...cure drage prijavljem betu od 739,prirodan ciklus,a 19.7 smo trebali na konzultacije za ivf!


Cestitam!
Kad kazes prirodni ciklus odmah mi pada na pamet IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, ali pretpostavljam da je rijec o spontanoj trudnoci?


Zuzy makla sam te gore s posebnim gustom  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*bubekica*  :Klap: 
*DiDi* prekrasno! Čestitam!
Sretno cure drage! Ne spuštajte se niže, nego samo hrabro korak po korak do trudničke liste!  :fige:

----------


## DiDi446

Bubekica tako je..spontana trudnoca  :Smile:  hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

M@tt, tikki, loly i svi ostali - sretno!!! Didii  bravo navijamo dalje!!

----------


## amazonka

ohoho!!!DiDi, super...!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasha1981

DiDi čestitam...
Bubekica mene si zaboravila, u 9/2013 prirodnjak prvi put, a u 2/2014 stimulirani postupak!!

----------


## tikki

> tikki sretnooooooooooo. Di ste u postupku?


Tamo gdje i vi  :Cool:  u betaplusu! Samo smo mi kod dr. R

DiDi  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

Bubek, ma sto reci moj  :Naklon:  na prekrasnoj listi.

----------


## željkica

Ajme *DiDi* prekrasno ,čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    ovo je za nazdravit  :pivo:

----------


## DiDi446

željkica  :pivo:   :mama: 
 Tikki,Tasha,amazonka,snup...hvala vam svima!
Ponovno vadim betu u utorak,a pregled kod doktora je dogovoren za 17.9 !

----------


## Sandra1971

DiDi čestitam od srca! Za školsku trudnocu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> DiDi čestitam...
> Bubekica mene si zaboravila, u 9/2013 prirodnjak prvi put, a u 2/2014 stimulirani postupak!!


oprosti, nisam znala da si se odlucila ipak ici u prirodnjak, ispravim za tjedan dana kad ce ici nova lista. u kojoj ste sad fazi?

----------


## tina_julija

Svaka cast za listu, fora je vidjeti se tamo negdje gore...  :Smile:  didi cestitam!!

----------


## Ledamo

Draga *DiDi* cestitam ti od srca..divna vijest  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

DiDi predivno  :Heart: 
Svim curama i dečkima hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## emy25

svim curAMA SRETNOO

----------


## vatra86

DiDi pa to je prekrasno!!! Cestitam ti i nek bude skolski do kraja!

Betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Svim curama i dečkima u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
DiDi ajme prekrasno! Čestitke i nek sve bude školski do kraja! To je scenarij kojem se svatko od nas ovdje nada pa je lijepo vidjeti kad se nekome i dogodi!

----------


## Argente

Budući da sam trenutno vjerojatno najtrudnija na forumu (a i dosad još nikog nisam posula trudničkom prašinom), ovo je idealni trenutak: ********************************
Vibram svima za uspješnu sezonu jesen-zima '13./'14. i naravno, otvaram šank:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## mare41

eto me-prva na sanku! pridruzujem se zeljama

----------


## arlena

Argente biljezim se za malo prasine  :Smile:  
Znam da samo rijetkima uspije iz prve ali ... nadam se da cu biti jedna od njih 
Sutra ponovo folikulimetrija , punkcija negdje u utorak ,srijedu
Nocas put zagreba

Sretno svim curama u postupcima

----------


## tetadoktor

> Budući da sam trenutno vjerojatno najtrudnija na forumu (a i dosad još nikog nisam posula trudničkom prašinom), ovo je idealni trenutak: ********************************
> Vibram svima za uspješnu sezonu jesen-zima '13./'14. i naravno, otvaram šank:


i ja bi jednu sa šanka  :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

argente, sankerice moja, saljem veliku pusu i nazdravljam!

----------


## linalena

i ja sipam posipam ***********************************

sretno svima u postupcima, u svim fazama

----------


## amazonka

i ja se pridružujem šankericama :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## žužy

Drage trudnice,  :Kiss:   bilježim se za malo prašine,i zovem rundu!
Danas na prvoj fm smo izmjerili folikul od 19 x 17 mm i endić od 5.6 mm.Nije baš najbolji,nadam se da se bude malo zadebljal..
Sutra ponovo uzv,a nakon O brojimo tri dana do odmrzivanja našeg mrveka  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Evo i mene za šankom!  :pivo: i dok čekamo da nam Argente javi lijepe vijesti :kokice: ...
Ajde malo te prašine i na mene, plz...!

----------


## valiana

> Drage trudnice,   bilježim se za malo prašine,i zovem rundu!
> Danas na prvoj fm smo izmjerili folikul od 19 x 17 mm i endić od 5.6 mm.Nije baš najbolji,nadam se da se bude malo zadebljal..
> Sutra ponovo uzv,a nakon O brojimo tri dana do odmrzivanja našeg mrveka


Ne brini bude sve ok!Kaj se endometrija tiče papaj ananas i pij pivo!Ja pitala dr hmelj idealan za rast endometrija ko i ananas!Ja sad pijem bezalkoholno jednu čašu i na transferu mi je bio 10.7 a išla sam u Prag sa 8.00!Eto sretno

----------


## Kadauna

kad zove šank, eto i mene  :pivo:   ali ujedno nudim i forumsku kavicu  :Coffee:  pa se ponudite


Cure, za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ žužy za sutrašnji uzv


Još nekako čekam spontane trudnoće iz ljetne pauze, jedna se već javila, stvarno se nadam da ih je više ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Hvala *valiana*,  :Love: 
Pila sam zadnja dva mjeseca po šalicu,dvije čaja od vrkute dnevno i sad pred postupak sam pila sok od cikle,ananasa tu i tam...pa eto ipak je ko i inače u prirodnjaku.
Nikaj,bacam se na pivce još ovih par dana do transfera (samo da ga bude),  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

*žužy*  :pivo:  nek je eskimić dobitni!!!

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav i od mene, samo da proletim kraj Vas (možda me koje zrno prašine zakači), poslužujem se  :Coffee:  :pivo:    prijavljujem i ja FET  u četvrtak (endić u subotu bio 9,2)

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage svima vam od srca želim puno sreće i da vam postupci budu na kraju s lijepom betom.  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Evo da se i mi "prijavimo" u betočekalice 18.9.
Čuvam dvije blastice (biologica kaže da su lijepe). Za kriopohranu nažalost ništa neće biti, dosta su loši ostali bili  :Sad: 
Uh... Sad to čekanje  :Raspa:

----------


## biska

tikki, vibram da se obje ugnijezde i da te 18-og razveseli veeeelika beta!  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

žuži  :fige:  za FETic  :Smile:  , tikki nek se mrve cvrsto cvrsto drze.. i vibrice ostaloj ekipici po potrebi naravno

----------


## tina_julija

> Evo da se i mi "prijavimo" u betočekalice 18.9.
> Čuvam dvije blastice (biologica kaže da su lijepe). Za kriopohranu nažalost ništa neće biti, dosta su loši ostali bili 
> Uh... Sad to čekanje


Cuvaj ih mazi i pazi! Kako lijepo!!! ~~~~ da vrijeme brze prodje i da bude pozitvna beta!

----------


## željkica

evo i  mene da nazdravim  :pivo:  za uspješne postupke i da vas obasjam trudničkom prašinom  **************************************************  ******************
puno vam sreće želim!!!!!
*Žužy*  :fige: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kameleon

:pivo:  i ja, 
za sve trudnice, bebe i mame,
i za nas koje se još uvijek trudimo!! 
mm sutra na biopsiji pa  :pivo:  i za puno plivača!!
žuži sretno,ja totalno vjerujem u fet, evo i najtrudnija trudnica je bila u fet-u! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!
tikki  :Very Happy:  za blastice!!

----------


## Brunaa

curke upala sam na kratko i iskreno ne mogu niti se trudim pohvatati sve, jer davno sam postala zadnji put... novim  trudnicama čestitke  :Very Happy: ! tužnicama  :Love: , a čekalicama koječega hrpa... ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Želim vam svima sreću i da ugledate plus na testu ,samo budite uporne

----------


## sara10

> Sretno svim curamaaa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nikada ne gubite vjeru...cure drage prijavljem betu od 739,prirodan ciklus,a 19.7 smo trebali na konzultacije za ivf!


Kako je ovo lijepo vidjeti (pročitati), kada bi nas bilo barem više sa takvim scenarijem!
*DiDi* čestitam i sretno do kraja!!

----------


## lara39+

> Evo da se i mi "prijavimo" u betočekalice 18.9.
> Čuvam dvije blastice (biologica kaže da su lijepe). Za kriopohranu nažalost ništa neće biti, dosta su loši ostali bili 
> Uh... Sad to čekanje


sretno *tikki*...

i mi se prijavljujemo u betočekalice 23.09.
danas vraćene 2 osmostanične mrvice.

----------


## Snekica

lara sretno!
tikki nek ti ovo bude skroz dobitna kombinacija!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

> lara sretno!
> tikki nek ti ovo bude skroz dobitna kombinacija!!!


svercam se i potpisujem
Curke  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

*zuzy* sretno i da nas iznenadis  :Wink:   :pivo:

----------


## milasova8

Ja bi se posluzila kavicom,nisam vec jako dugo na ovom topicu .
Sretno svima u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tikki milijun vibri da ovaj postupak bude dobitan i da za 9 mjeseci ovako kao ja sjedis na kavi sa svojom srecom  :Smile: 

Pusa svima

----------


## valiana

> sretno *tikki*...
> 
> i mi se prijavljujemo u betočekalice 23.09.
> danas vraćene 2 osmostanične mrvice.


Znači obradovat čemo se skupa isti dan! :Naklon:

----------


## hrki

DiDi,čestitam od srca na prirodnoj trudnoći,neka sve bude školski.
Lara,Tikki,Valiana čuvajte svoje mrvice i nek se forum zatrese od vaših ogromnih brojčica.
Žužy,držim palčeve jako,jako da FET-ić bude uspješan :fige:  :fige:

----------


## valiana

Ma kad mi objavimo naše bete pucat če tastature neče biti dosta brojeva kad mi počnemo pisat :kokice:  :gaah:

----------


## tigrical

kameleon, kakva je situacija? Plivaju bolje nego Česi jel' da?!!!

----------


## vatra86

Žužy, Tikki, lara, kameleon **************************************************  * i ja saljem prasine!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Upravo sam naišla na ovaj lijepi video jedne naše suborke, koja doduše ne vjeruje u podršku na forumu, ali svejedno, bori se kao i sve mi. Pogledajte, meni se svidio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9kn9e0Dn8

----------


## DiDi446

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama!
Drzim svima fige..za uspjesne postupke i velike bete!!!! 
Meni je danas 5+3 ...beta 4328  :Smile: ) 
Jedva cekamo taj 17.9 

svima punoooooo srece*

----------


## žužy

Curke moje,  :Kiss: 
Danas je endić malko veči..čak 6.1,narasel je čak pol mm od jučer,možda zbog one dve čaše pive od sinoć (tnx valiana).
Folikul je još bio,al mislim da je do sad več puknuo,pikalo me dosta dolje i lh je u jutro bila pozitivna a sad popodne skoro pa nema druge crtice..zanimljivo,kak to reagira.Sutra treča fm,a onda slijedi odmrzivanje  :Very Happy: 
*DiDi*,  :Klap:

----------


## vatra86

Žužy navali po pivi kad ti koristi..  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> Žužy navali po pivi kad ti koristi..


A čuj,kaj se mora... :pivo:  :rock:

----------


## drama_queen

Long time no see ...na zalost ...vidim da su se neke curke do sad vec zaokružile ...cestitam svima i drzim palčeve čekalicama ...zagrljaje tužnicama ...evo ja s torbom bockalica u nove pobjede ...nadam se s nekim novim ishodom ...

----------


## Ginger

cure, samo da svima zavibram, jer vidim da se zahuktalo
do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Curice moje, dobro jutro! I ja bi vam svima poslala puno puno ~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete i sretne trudnoće!

----------


## Loly

> Long time no see ...na zalost ...vidim da su se neke curke do sad vec zaokružile ...cestitam svima i drzim palčeve čekalicama ...zagrljaje tužnicama ...evo ja s torbom bockalica u nove pobjede ...nadam se s nekim novim ishodom ...


Sretno draga  :Love:

----------


## valiana

:pivo: E onda za tebe jedno pivce za živce umjesto kavice!Ajd sretno i bu to sve super samo strpljenjaaaa ha ha prava se javila. :Smile: Koliko još ono dana do 23. ak danas ne računam...uf još uvijek jakkkoooo dugo :Idea:  Sretno cure

----------


## crvenkapica77

plizzz  tko je isao  na  genetsko savjetovanje  poslije  pobacaja   da  mi se javi  na  pp,
posebno me zanima  u  splitu  kako to ide

----------


## žužy

*orhideja.*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
*Loly,tikki,lara39+,valiana,arlena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najtaman bete i daljnje duplanje!
*drama_queen*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan ishod ponovnog bockanja!
Svima koji kreču... :fige: 
A naš transfer bude u subotu  :Very Happy:

----------


## lara39+

> *orhideja.*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
> *Loly,tikki,lara39+,valiana,arlena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najtaman bete i daljnje duplanje!
> *drama_queen*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan ishod ponovnog bockanja!
> Svima koji kreču...
> A naš transfer bude u subotu


*žužy*  sretno u subotu

*orhideja* sretno sutra

*drama_queen* sretno sa bockanjem

svim mojim betočekalicama jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## IvanaIWC

hehe nija da ne vjerujem u forume jer opet- stalno ih citam......
..... hvala Vam što ste podijelili moj filmic i izazvali val emocija što kod mene,,što kod drugih ljudi  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Žužy sretno u subotu i da nam doneseš sam lijepe vijesti! :Very Happy:  Svim beta čekalicama punooo strpljenja :cupakosu:

----------


## orhideja.

*Žuži  , Lara* hvala vam  :Smile:  ....
 Nervoza se pojačava, mislim da večeras ne bude spavanje...samo se nadam da su ona dva bborca preživila i da su ok....

----------


## lara39+

*orhideja*  draga bit će sve u redu samo budi pozitivna.
znam nije lako...
držim ti  :fige:  da sve prodje super

----------


## orhideja.

> *orhideja*  draga bit će sve u redu samo budi pozitivna.
> znam nije lako...
> držim ti  da sve prodje super


hvala  :Kiss: 
Kod nas pozitiva s nestrpljenjem na maksimumu  :Laughing:  ,

----------


## željkica

*žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu*!!!!!!!!puno puno ti sreće želim!
*orhideja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe super!

----------


## Strašna

Cure moje, evo mene da vam se javim. Kod mene opet nista...
Dugo sam mućila muku s testovima sto sam narucivala preko neta- ProMatris testovi. Bjezite od njih sto dalje...svaki od njih pokazuje sjenu. Bas sam se bila ponadala...onda uplasila da mi se opet ne ponavlja isto od zadnji put....ali ne..jednostavno je "greška" na svima.
Granica moje ludosti je išla toliko daleko da sam "testirala" i muža...i on je isto "trudan" :D
Ali eto...ni ovaj put ništa....

----------


## kameleon

hehehehe nadam se  :Joggler:  čekamo nalaze iz lab- a!  :Raspa:

----------


## tina_julija

Sad si me nasmijala!!! Predobro i muz je trudan... Kad sam bila lazno trudna kasnila po dva tjedna menga kupovala sam ih mahnito, a otkad sam u postupcima, pravac lab i brojcice na vidjelo! To je najsigurnije! ~~~ za lab!

----------


## Sandra1971

*IvanaIWC* baš si me rasplakala videom  :Love: 
drage moje, slabo navratim ovdje, ali želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta... svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve faze u kojima ste sada i za bete i za transfere.... sretno!

----------


## sara10

> hehe nija da ne vjerujem u forume jer opet- stalno ih citam......
> ..... hvala Vam što ste podijelili moj filmic i izazvali val emocija što kod mene,,što kod drugih ljudi


Vidjela sam i ja tvoj filmić i jako mi se svidio, sve mi se u njemu pronalazimo i baš si to lijepo prikazala i hrabro istupila  :Klap:  Sretno ti u daljnjim postupcima/postupku!

Svim betočealicama želim sretan kraj i svima koje su u postupcima ili se spremaju!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Strašna* - ma daj - još nije ništa izgubljeno!!!! Izvadi betu ili si barem nabavi neki pošteni test! Ne možeš se pouzdati u te tvoje testove nikako!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - nisi još upisala tempicu za danas - da li ti je O već bila ili je procjena po UZV da će biti u subotu? De mi pojasni kako to funkcionira kod FET-a - da li se transfer radi na dan O ili poslije O? *Navijam za uspjeh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Muma

*IvanaIWC*  :Love:  teška je borba, ali treba se boriti! Mlada si, zdrava, fizički spremna...doći će plusić, beta i beba (ma bebe!) samo ne može kad mi to odaberemo  :No:  Samo hrabro! Svi znamo da forumi nude i crnu statistiku, ali i da se puno cura makne s foruma čim dođu do svojeg plusića ili bebice (što još više ne ide u prilog pozitivnim brojkama). Ovdje ćeš uvijek naći i puno podrške, možeš "vrištati" i kad ne možeš kod kuće... Javi nam se da znamo kako napredujete  :Smile: 

Cure moje drage, sretno vam svima, nek jesen bude ekstra plodna!
*Strašna* šaljem hug za sad! Ali čekamo betu...

----------


## linalena

*Muma* je to stvarno lijepo rekla, sve je na svijetu u ravnoteži, nekada se to zove  srećom a nekada nažalost

pa ajmo izabrat pozitivu i sreću :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  smijete se i kada vam se ne smije, neka se na licu vidi sreća a ne briga


svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i
**************************************************  ****

----------


## žužy

anka,morem ti reči da me ova moja temp. totalno zbunjuje..opče nije skoknula,pa mi nit FF nemre označiti O.A definit. je bila,jedino ak toplomjer šteka.Prekjučer je lh bila pozitivna ujutro rano a negativna več isti dan kasno popodne.Jučer folikula više nije bilo,pa računamo da je ovulacija/aspiracija/oplodnja bila jučer i sad brojimo tri dana do transfera.A sam transfer je onaj dan kojeg je i zametak zamrznut.Moj je treči dan,stoga i ET bude treči dan od oplodnje,a to je subota.

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* - ma daj - još nije ništa izgubljeno!!!! Izvadi betu ili si barem nabavi neki pošteni test! Ne možeš se pouzdati u te tvoje testove nikako!


Naravno, kupila sam i test u ljekarni i nista.....12dpt

----------


## žužy

Strašna,grlim te mila..

----------


## Loly

> Naravno, kupila sam i test u ljekarni i nista.....12dpt


Žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Strašna žao mi je ali drži se čekaj betu možda su testovi krivi nadam se od sveg srca!I ja ovaj put planiram test da lakše proživim betu ali danas mi je tek sedmi dan tak da se moram još strpit!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Strašna* - jako, jako mi je žao!!!!!!!!!!!!! Razumijem tvoju tugu. I dan danas me uhvati tuga kad se sjetim neuspjeha. Glavu gore i dalje!!! 
*
Žužy* - naprosto ne mogu da vjerujem... Bila sam 3 puta oko O na UZV - i sva tri puta su mi se T i UZV poklapali - i ne mogu vjerovati da ti T nije skočila. Ili ti je stvarno toplomjer u kvaru ili si se otkrila ujutro pa smrzla,... Drugog objašnjenja nema... 

Dakle tako funkcionira FET - hvala na objašnjenju - sada sam pametnija. 

A za ujutro si pripremi drugi toplomjer - ako ni taj ne zabilježi rast tempice, onda nekaj je i moraš pitati doktora.

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* jesi dobila utrice?

----------


## žužy

Rekla mi je sestra da si pripremim,ne daju se prije samog transfera kod nas.
*anka*,zbilja neznam...al nisam imala nit ew ovaj put,samo neki rastezljivi iscj. al ni blizu inačem ew..a toplomjer,čak sam ga stepla i ponovo izmjerila i ista je bila.

----------


## jejja

žuži za subotu  :pivo:  pa nek endic bude savrsen..
strasna, grlim , ti testovi su najgora nocna mora.. ali koliko god sanse bile male znas da od srca zelim da beta ipak bude dobra...
Nego sta je s tim utricima? jel Vatra bila rekla da ih nece biti u ljekarnama??

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - ja sam imala možda 2-3 puta eggwhite - uglavnom samo watery. Neka me cure isprave ako fulam - zar ne skoči tempica zbog naglog rasta progesterona?! Uz pretpostavku da je toplomjer ispravan, da li to znači da progesteron nije porastao unatoč tome da je ovulacija nedvojbeno bila?!?!? Meni su pred transfer u stimuliranom postupku vadili krv da bi provjerili progesteron - da je bio prenizak ili previsok odgodili bi transfer. 

Ah - nemoj da te to brine!!!! Rijetko koja da ima ciklus kao iz školske knjige.  Na kraju krajeva bitna je samo visoka beta, kojoj ti se od srca nadam!  :Klap:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

I da - meni je progesteron prije transfera bio unutar referentnih vrijednost - a ipak šipak! 

Dakle - don't worry!!!

----------


## tina29

> cure, samo da svima zavibram, jer vidim da se zahuktalo
> do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


sorry na švercanju cure moje drage,želim vam svima puno,puno sreče od srca!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
i evo malo prašinice nikad nije na odmet pa se poslužite,nadam se da če vam donjeti sreču
**************************************************  ****************
**************************************************  ****************!!!

----------


## IvanaIWC

30.09 idem po ljekove pa sredinom 10mj nastupam..nekako više se bojim kako ce mi suprug podnijeti ako ne uspijemo. 
   Muma ,, kako bude njima....kako da se ponašam? 
 Otvorio je novu stranicu na fb zove se Tata servis...... čekanje bebe iz muške perspektive

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tata-...442957?fref=ts

----------


## tikki

IvanaIWC, držim fige da idući postupak bude bingo!  :Smile: 
Čekanje bebe iz muške perspektive... hm, MM je svaki puta puno više optimističan od mene pa mu razočarenje jako teško padne. Drugačije ispoljavamo taj osječaj; ja se isplaćem i krenem planirati što dalje; on više drži u sebi i pogodi ga kasnije ta tuga. Ali što je tu je, moramo biti zajedno jaki.

----------


## IvanaIWC

Ee baš tako je i kod mene...on je preoptimističan i drzi sve u sebi, tek nakon mjesec dana ga sruši...ma dobro život je lijep u svakom slucaju  :Smile: )
drž se Tikki još maloooo...pa 13 i je sretan broj  :Cool:

----------


## jejja

IvanaIWC nek vam 10mj bude dobitan  :Smile:  nadam se da ce i nama biti.. A sto se tice neuspjeha i mm .. bas kao sto tikki kaze, nekako to izgleda da podnese bolje od mene, valjda zagura negdje duboko u sebe i ne dopusta si puno dana tuge, vise se trudi bit stijena na koju se ja oslanjam i dopusta meni da se raspadnem, ali nije ni njemu lako, korak naprijed dva nazad i na njemu ostavlja traga, cini mi se svakim neuspjehom sve vise... Ali kao i mi zene tako se i svaki muskarac nosi drugacije s tim..

----------


## IvanaIWC

Bit ce nam svima uzbudljivo za blagdane.... puno srece u 10mj :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> Argente biljezim se za malo prasine  
> Znam da samo rijetkima uspije iz prve ali ... nadam se da cu biti jedna od njih 
> Sutra ponovo folikulimetrija , punkcija negdje u utorak ,srijedu
> Nocas put zagreba
> 
> Sretno svim curama u postupcima


kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## tikki

Bubek hvala za listu  :Kiss: 

Loly, čitam ja tvoj komentar da ti je beta za 4 i po dana... I mislim si: "Blago njoj, ona za čas vadi betu. A ja moram još čekati duuuugih koliko... hm... pa 4.5 dana!!!" 
Eto, toliko o tome, ona: kod susjeda je trava uvijek zelenija, bi se kod mene moglo prevesti: kod drugih je beta uvijek prije  :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------

